# The OFFICIAL Metal Thread



## Angst (Oct 12, 2004)

*I noticed that there are a lot of people on this board who like metal so i made a thread to discus metal   makes sense no? some of my favorite bands are:
Atreyu, As I Lay dying, Black Sabbath, Chimaira, HIM, Cradle of Filth, Deftones, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, From Autumn to Ashes, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Killswitch engage, Korn, Lamb of God, Led Zepplin, Lost Prophets, Marilyn manson, megadeath, Metallica, Mudvayne, Murderdolls, Slipknot, Nirvana, Opeth,  Pantera, Poison the Well, Saliva, Shadows Fall, Slayer, System of a Down and the Used. i know some of these are not metal but there still my favorites so here u go a metal thread have fun *


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice to see a Metal thread on here =D Guess I'll do the same and list some of my favorite bands.

Slipknot , Slayer , Spineshank , Thrice , Killswitch Engage , Hatebreed , Tool , Lost Prophets , Stone Sour , Mushroomhead , Chimaira , Static-X , etc =P


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Oct 13, 2004)

Great to see ya in here   
My favs are:
*Children of Bodom, Sonata Arctica, SOAD*, Slipknot, Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir, Ancient Ceremony, Slayer, Kamelot, Crematory, Ra, In Flames, Korn, Disturbed, PENNYWISE, My Dying Bride, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Blind Guardian and maybe a few more.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 13, 2004)

I tend to listen to mostly gothic metal/doom metal/melodic black, my boyfriend's the metalhead not me!  Metal I _do_ like: Opeth / Anathema / Tiamat / My Dying Bride / Katatonia / Nightwish / Arch Enemy / Black Label Society / Black Sabbath / Isis / Tapping the Vein / Green Carnation / Lacuna Coil / Maiden & Priest of course


----------



## Angst (Oct 13, 2004)

*i see u guys have good taste in music i was browsing through the fourms i thought that more people liked metal then this o well and sasuke u have an awsome avatar!*


----------



## Altered (Oct 14, 2004)

OOOO I love metal!!!!

My Favs

Megadeth
Lamb Of God
Metallica
Shadows Fall
In Flames
Unearth
God Forbid
Anthrax
From Autumn To Ashes
Ill Nino

And Pretty much everything else you guys listed.


----------



## _br0ken1ce (Oct 14, 2004)

I love metal, especially Gothic, Melodic, Doom metal:
Dark Tranquillity, Lacuna Coil, Arch Enemy, Tristania, Nightwish, After Forever, Sins of Thy Beloved, Collide, Opeth, The Gathering, Tapping the Vein, etc!


----------



## souske_05 (Oct 14, 2004)

i love heavy metal and death metal. im suprised none of u guys have ever heard of under oath!! they are fricken awsome. or maybe u have heard of them but u just dont like them. but i also love slpknot, disturbed, slayer, hatebreed,metallica, iron maiden, korn, unearth, nirvana, cradle of filth, led zepplin, and drowning pool to just name a few. i have alot more, and i also love some of my local metal bands.


----------



## Kage Bunshin (Oct 14, 2004)

Who doesn't like metal... I mean come on!
J/K
Actually, my girl is into metal more than me.
She teh likes the speed metal... AND WHO DOSEN'T LIKE METALLICA!


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 14, 2004)

Well from one metal fan to another. I've noticed some of you have Cradle of Flith as some of your favorites. I've never really liked them. But I like a couple songs off their new cd; Nymphetamine. I was curious if its good or not. I hate spending money on a cd when it only has 2-3 good songs and the rest suck. Thanks =D


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 14, 2004)

I just got Nymphetamine yesterday, haven't had a chance to listen to it yet  I'll get back to ya if I remember - but I'll bet lots of other CoF fans on here could tell you how the new one sounds


----------



## Da Supa Freak (Oct 16, 2004)

Hard Rock, Metal, Industrial.  The three greatest genre of music.

KoRn, Godsmack, Rammstein, Tool, Metallica (although I don't like much of their new stuff), Fear Factory, Static X, and others.  All of them are great.


----------



## Deserteur (Oct 16, 2004)

Only pure Metal I listen to is Killswitch Engage and Machine Head.


----------



## Jaggan (Oct 16, 2004)

Hmmm.. Rammstein, Korn, Metallica, Disturbed... ah Lostprophets... almost forgot those.  Not much anywayz... Just listen to the stuff people send me. So mostly Cattle Decapitation(dun ask me how i got it..), Avenged sevenfold, Hawthorne Heights and Atreyu.. (or something like it) Dun kill me over spelling stuff..-_-


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 16, 2004)

Eh sorry to the guys that mentioned Thrice and Underoath..but they belong in the "Hardcore" section as opposed to metal. Generally I'd place Atreyu, AILD, and Avenged Sevenfold there too..however they fit more with the metal scene than the hardcore scene(as hardcore is mostly made up of punker kids..).


Anyway, as for metal..I Like Slayer, Sabbath, Older Metallica. And if you want to count the bands I listed above as Metal, then I'll have to add them, Evergreen Terrace, and AlexisOnFire to that list.

I don't listen to much metal..I used to listen to alot of tool, but they are progressive rock.


----------



## mageofdeath (Oct 16, 2004)

KILLSWITCH KILLSWITCH....YATA!!
oh and some tool, deftones, lacuna coil, dredg, 
does franz ferdinand cout???   j/k
BTW saw deftones live last week they were ok slipp was better


----------



## uchiha (Oct 17, 2004)

Haha finally! Metal fans! Lolx...

Static-X
System of a Down
Disturbed
Rammstein
Cradle of Filth (yeahhh!)
Dry Cell etc...


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Oct 18, 2004)

lots of hardcore and emo in the first post

i like some metal (especially black metal)

mayhem, darkthrone (even though their album was recorded by varg vikernes (nazi)), and some more
but im not into metal :\
punk is my genre ^^


----------



## sogetsu (Oct 18, 2004)

I like pretty much most of what everyone have posted so far, but specially Iron Maiden and Nightwish. On the other hand. Have any of you heard Tierra Santa (spanish speed metal), i like them, the sound is so clasic-like. Just like Maiden or Baron Rojo


----------



## kane_x (Oct 19, 2004)

Lemme see...

Children of Bodom, Korn, Nightwish, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Rammstein, System of Down, Slayer, Ozzy, Black Sabbath, Marilyn Manson, HIM, Mokoma, Viikate, Velcra, Slipknot... um... Can't come up with more at the moment...


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 20, 2004)

Has anyone picked up any cd's recently? Heavy metal/metal that is?

I just picked up Cradle of Flith's Nymphetamine , and Thrice's The Artist in the Ambulance. Both good cd's =D Well I like atleast!


----------



## _br0ken1ce (Oct 20, 2004)

The last cd I bought was Lacuna Coil's 'Unleashed Memories'


----------



## NocturnalMe (Oct 20, 2004)

hmm...my brother is WAYYYY more into metal than I am, but I do like Lacuna Coil, old school OZZY and Dillenger Escape Plan


----------



## Ryuujin (Oct 20, 2004)

Well good to see there are some metal heads around here, begining to wonder where you all where o.O  Should head to the Art section into the AMV area to check out some the mvs I posted there   (self promotion whoopity doo).

Bands:
KoRn
Slipknot
Stone Sour
Mudvayne
Metallica (Back in the day)
Flaw
Godsmack
Hatebreed
Blacksabbath/Ozzy Osbourne
Drowning Pool
Fear Factory
Disturbed
Adema
System of a Down
Chimaira


----------



## Frost00 (Oct 22, 2004)

*\m/(-_-)\m/*

Some Metal bands I listen to:

Arch Enemy
Behemoth
Blind Guardian
Decapitated (first album)
Hate Eternal
Meshuggah

It's nice to see a metal thread!

I would appreciate it if you guys checked out my band too! Even though we aren't really Metal. Quick description - heavy/pretty/powerful?

Image 2 

Thanks!


----------



## sasukesrose (Oct 22, 2004)

wooo!! loads of metalheads!! i love death/black/speed/thrash metal, screamo, hardcore, metalcore, grundgecore ahaha. Here's a few bands I like:
arch enemy
every time i die
as i lay dying
unearth
slipknot
the used
system of a down
hatebreed
the bled
norma jean
the locust


----------



## DiemondDagger (Oct 23, 2004)

I recently got *Rise Against*'s new CD "Siren Songs Of The Counter Culture" but that's not metal.  

Concerning metal it's mostly *Apocalyptica*, *Iron Maiden*, *Black Sabbath* and just recently I downloaded some *Mudvaynne*.

But generally I'm more partial to punk then the metal genre, but I'm really eclectic when it comes to music and it generally changes with moods.  So ROCK ON!


----------



## FrostBead (Oct 23, 2004)

I can?t really say that I like any band, but some bands make good songs more frequently than others. If I name some songs that I like, can someone who have heard some of them recommend some more songs?
(of course if you havent heard the ones I?m about to name then dl them )
so here i go:
Dark - Dark clouds rising
Sentenced - Home in despair
Tiamat - Divided
Within Temptation - Ice queen.   and: Dark Wings
Nightwish - Ghost Love score
Enslavement of Beauty - Dainty Delusive Doll
Blindside - Pitiful 

Preferbly songs from bands that you usually dont stumble upon.

happy music sharear FrostBead!?!?


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 1, 2004)

Some of my favorite bands are, Slipknot, Linkin Park, The Used, Korn, Story of The Year, and Skindred(anybody here ever heard of Skindred?) I like Nu-Metal more than metal-metal so i know most of these aren't true metal.


----------



## Jaggan (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes...Within Temptation is good..i like Stand my Ground *got a cd somewhere ^^;;;*, but I wouldn't call it metal..It's more goth-rockish stuff...


----------



## Amu (Nov 3, 2004)

> Atreyu, As I Lay dying, Black Sabbath, Chimaira, HIM, Cradle of Filth, Deftones, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, From Autumn to Ashes, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Killswitch engage, Korn, Lamb of God, Led Zepplin, Lost Prophets, Marilyn manson, megadeath, Metallica, Mudvayne, Murderdolls, Slipknot, Nirvana, Opeth, Pantera, Poison the Well, Saliva, Shadows Fall, Slayer, System of a Down and the Used. i know some of these are not metal but there still my favorites so here u go a metal thread have fun



Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Korn, Led Zepplin, Megadeth, Metallica, Nirvana and Opeth are not metal bands. Metal is more intense then any of them. There are probably more from your list that aren't metal, but whatever.

Anyway, good metal bands...

My Dying Bride, While Heaven Wept, Lamented Souls, Avrigus, The Mist and the Morning Dew, Amon, Solitude Aeuturnus, Memory Garden, Solstice, Averon, Dis Pater, Moon of Sorrow. Doom metal > you.


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 3, 2004)

my favorite metal bands is probily...
DANZIG,IRON MAIDEN,INFLAMES,SYSTEM OF A DOWN,ARCH ENEMY,MURDERDOLLS,MARILYN MANSON,CKY,MOT?RHEAD
*caps*


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Nov 4, 2004)

Amu said:
			
		

> Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Korn, Led Zepplin, Megadeth, Metallica, Nirvana and Opeth are not metal bands. Metal is more intense then any of them. There are probably more from your list that aren't metal, but whatever.
> 
> Anyway, good metal bands...
> 
> My Dying Bride, While Heaven Wept, Lamented Souls, Avrigus, The Mist and the Morning Dew, Amon, Solitude Aeuturnus, Memory Garden, Solstice, Averon, Dis Pater, Moon of Sorrow. Doom metal > you.



well erhm right wtf

metal-lica

i'll say it again

METAL-lica

i mean come on   metallica is speed metal

black sabbath, iron maiden, megadeth, metallica and opeth are metal too...

just because all their songs arent fast die hard black metal doesnt mean they arent metal, example: listen to 'for my fallen angel' from my dying bride, in my opinion one of the most beautiful songs ever, but that song is NOT doom metal, not even metal.


----------



## Amu (Nov 4, 2004)

Metallica like to think of themselves as metal, but they're hard rock. Speed metal is much faster and more intense. Iron Maiden are also hard rock, Black Sabbath are classic metal, which is a form of hard rock, and Megadeth are a near metal form of hard rock.

For My Fallen Angel is a great song, and even though technichley it's not a doom metal song, as it's by My Dying Bride, we can classify it as doom metal. My Dying Bride are an intense death/doom metal band, all of their songs (except For My Fallen Angel) much more intense then any of those (^).


----------



## slurgeon (Nov 5, 2004)

I am kinda old school with my metal. My collection is mainly UK metal. Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, etc.

But Danzig is also good depending on how "wicked" I am feeling at the time.


----------



## Neji23p0 (Nov 5, 2004)

slipknot
soad
cradle of filth
dimmu borgir
children of bodom
iron maiden
story of the year
atreyu


----------



## GeaRZ (Nov 8, 2004)

> Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Korn, Led Zepplin, Megadeth, Metallica, Nirvana and Opeth are not metal bands. Metal is more intense then any of them. There are probably more from your list that aren't metal, but whatever.



Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Metallica and Opeth ARE metal. People always think that, if the music isn't heavy, then it's not metal. Well, that's wrong. Iron Maiden pretty much started the power metal genre, although they are heavy metal. Megadeth and Metallica are thrash metal. Yes, now Metallica is hard rock. But any of their stuffs before St. Anger are pretty much metal. And lastly, Opeth is progressive metal.




> Some of my favorite bands are, Slipknot, Linkin Park, The Used, Korn, Story of The Year, and Skindred(anybody here ever heard of Skindred?) I like Nu-Metal more than metal-metal so i know most of these aren't true metal.



Finally, someone who knows the difference between Metal and Nu-metal.


----------



## n1ugn3p0dd3 (Nov 12, 2004)

Angst said:
			
		

> *I noticed that there are a lot of people on this board who like metal so i made a thread to discus metal   makes sense no? some of my favorite bands are:
> Atreyu, As I Lay dying, Black Sabbath, Chimaira, HIM, Cradle of Filth, Deftones, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, From Autumn to Ashes, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Killswitch engage, Korn, Lamb of God, Led Zepplin, Lost Prophets, Marilyn manson, megadeath, Metallica, Mudvayne, Murderdolls, Slipknot, Nirvana, Opeth,  Pantera, Poison the Well, Saliva, Shadows Fall, Slayer, System of a Down and the Used. i know some of these are not metal but there still my favorites so here u go a metal thread have fun *


Atreyu, - Great
As I Lay dying, - Great
Black Sabbath, - Alright
Chimaira, - Great
HIM, - Shit
Cradle of Filth, - Great
Deftones, - Shit
Disturbed, - Alright
Drowning Pool, - Alright
From Autumn to Ashes, - Great 
Iron Maiden, - Alright
Judas Priest, - Great
Killswitch engage, - Great
Korn, - Shit
Lamb of God, - Great
Led Zepplin, - Smells
Lost Prophets, - Shit
Marilyn manson, - Shit
megadeath, - Alright
Metallica, - Shiiiiiiiit
Mudvayne, - Great
Murderdolls, - Alright
Slipknot, - Great
Nirvana, - Shit
Opeth,  - Shit
Pantera, - Shit
Poison the Well, - Shit
Saliva, - Alright
Shadows Fall, - Great
Slayer, - Great
System of a Down - Alright 
the Used. - Shit


----------



## Dave86 (Nov 13, 2004)

ur pretty gay^^0.o


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 13, 2004)

Slipknot: The Sublimal Verses.


----------



## Dave86 (Nov 13, 2004)

Slayer- Reign in blood
Metallica- Kill em all
Black Sabath- Paranoid


----------



## Aisu Shun (Nov 13, 2004)

n1ugn3p0dd3,

Some of the bands you named aren't even metal thats why you say they are shit and some metal bands you named suck ass...

H.I.M - they are goth rock
Deftones - i dont think they are metal (maybe they are, i dont know)
Korn - is badass i dont know why you dont like them
Marylin Manson - He has some really good songs
Metallica - is worse than shit, maybe bullshit
Nirvana - they aren't even metal they are punk/grunge
Pantera - (your stupid) this band is great
Shadows fall - SHIT!! they F***ing suck
Drownding pool - the new one sucks but the old one is good

Those are the only thing that i must correct you with.


----------



## Dave86 (Nov 13, 2004)

cmon everything metallica b4 load was great


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 13, 2004)

For some reason I find myself drawn to Pantera's music alot lately. I listen to alot of "Nu-Metal" but old skool stuff is still good.


----------



## Aisu Shun (Nov 13, 2004)

I dont like metallica still, i dont even like the old metallica, they were always annoying to me.


----------



## Dave86 (Nov 14, 2004)

if you were a musician as i am you would see why metallica are legends


----------



## Devu-sama (Nov 15, 2004)

*Manowar* (above all)
*German Power* (Blind Guardian, Stormwitch, Grave Digger, Heaven's Gate, Helloween, Gamma Ray, Iron Saviour, Edguy, Running Wild & more)
*Italian Epic* (Wotan, Domine, Doomsword, Cirith Ungol, Dark Quarterer, Battle Ram, Holy Martyr & more)
*Doom* (Doomshine, Candlemass, Solitude Aeternus, Thunderstorm, etc)
*American Power* (Jag Panzer, Helstar, Seven Witches, Iced Earth, Omen, Cage, The Lord Weird Slough Feg and many more)
And as a break from all these i like to hear Death/Thrash (Nile, Morbid Angel, Onslaught, The Crown, Death, Razor, Hypnosia, Celtic Frost, Bathory & more)


I don't like any kind of nu-metal (maybe except Tool, but they're not exactly nu-metal, are they?)


----------



## [GeNMa] (Nov 15, 2004)

uh.. do you ppl count Sonata Arctica as Metal :/ if you do I guess I can post here.. eventho sonata plays power heavy


----------



## Link_The_One (Nov 17, 2004)

*Hardrock & Metal*

What's your opinion about Hardrock & Metal. Actually i only listen to Metal and Hardrock like Korn, Slipknot, SOAD and Metallica


----------



## Sempfy (Nov 18, 2004)

I love Metallica.  Korn are alright, never was a big fan tho.  System Of A Down are pretty cool, they write very thought provoking lyrics.  Don't like Slipknot :/.

Dream Theater, Tool, Queensryche and Metallica.  Those are the four bands I've been listening to of late.


----------



## Urban (Nov 18, 2004)

Well we're talking about hard rock. I have the cd "contraband" of velvet revolver, but when I play it there are some errors like a short scratch in all the songs sometimes. How comes?


----------



## Link_The_One (Nov 18, 2004)

Urban said:
			
		

> Well we're talking about hard rock. I have the cd "contraband" of velvet revolver, but when I play it there are some errors like a short scratch in all the songs sometimes. How comes?


I think it's the cd


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Nov 18, 2004)

I believe Contraband is copy-protected and if you're trying to play it on your computer, that's the reason why. 

as far as metal's concerned, I prefer foreign metal because for the most part, america is clueless on how to do metal right. sorry but black dhalia murder, as I lay dying, atreyu, and darkest hour are not metal. thats mallcore screamer music. I've been to quite a few metal shows, and fans of bands like these ruin it for other people when they enter the pit and begin punching and kicking wildly (this started with Hatebreed shows -.-)

but for american metal, my favorite bands are megadeth, nevermore, and iced earth. metallica just does not have it anymore, but master of puppets will always be a classic. 

as for the foreign metal, my favorites come from sweden (dark tranquillity, in flames, soilwork, opeth, at the gates) and finland (children of bodom, nightwish, sonata arctica, sentenced). 

sorry for the long post, but metal is a touchy subject for me


----------



## Urban (Nov 18, 2004)

Megadeth is awesome! I like cradle of filth, velvet revolver, tool, muse, motorhead, slayer, manowar, hammerfall, ...
Well, I guess its the cd...


----------



## DyersEve (Nov 20, 2004)

in flames, slipknot, metallica, korn, killswitch engage, megadeth, pantera, iron maiden (i can't believe they havent been mentioned yet!) ozzy thats only to name a few


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Nov 21, 2004)

i like some black metal groups, like mayhem, darkthrone, immortal, burzum, dimmu borgir (their old stuff), ...


----------



## tr1p (Nov 23, 2004)

DId ya know that the drummer in Metallica is danish?!?! ( Im danish  ) .. anyway..

I like Nightwish and Disturbed ALOT!!! really nice music!


----------



## Joe-Dono (Nov 24, 2004)

Im into hardcore myself sutff like

As Frieds Rust, Wil Haven, Boy hits car, American Head Charge, Boy sets fire, Killswitch engage, Number one son.....


----------



## ahheng21 (Nov 25, 2004)

i listen to these genre of music too
Dream Evil's new album rox! play them as loud as u can


----------



## fanime (Nov 25, 2004)

omg Sepultura hasn't been mentioned yet tough they kinda suck since Max Cavalera left the band. Hail to Soulfly!  

Back in the days a friend from college introduced me into the metalgenre. First album I heard was Beneath the remains, after that I got really into it and I was pretty much in the same boat as all those metalheads in my class lol. I listened to Sepultura, Entombed, Anthrax, Faith No More, Megadeth, Metallica, AC/DC, Manowar, Obituary, Alice In Chains, Bodycount, Therapy?, Cannibal Corpse, Iron Maiden, Type O Negative, Biohazard.

Nowadays it's more like: BoysSetsFire, Korn, Spineshank, Rammstein, Audioslave, Dimmu Borgir, Sick Of It All, System Of A Down, Feeder, Muse, Placebo, Ash, Velvet Revolver, Black Rebel Motorcycle Club, Peter Pan Speedrock, Filter, Dreadlock Pussy, Lost Prophets.


----------



## Lunar (Nov 28, 2004)

Man, metal and hard rock are the best.A7X (Avenged Sevenfold), Metallica, SOAD, Slipknot, Disturbed, Tool, APC, Atreyu, Dimmu Borgir, Lamb of God, AFI there just too many of them...


----------



## Hinata Andou (Nov 30, 2004)

Love Metal! *o* Stratovarius, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, 
Nightwish, Tristania, Lacuna coil, Rhapsody, Dir en Grey
Due' le quartz, SOAD, sinergy, slayer and more... 
I think metallica was good 
because now I don't like very much
sorry if you don't understand ToT
my english suck's Xox 

Ja Ne!


----------



## ^SereGod// (Dec 1, 2004)

Well... Metallica, as inorganicangelrosiel ( :/ ) Mentioned havent got what it takes anymore, sadly, they were great in the earlier years... Besides the old Met stuff, KoRn, Slipknot, SOAD, Nirvana, Rammstein ( some of it only ), RATM, Sepultura ( the old shit ) CoB, Disturbed, Muse ( i know, its not that hard, but still great  )... Phew!

And then of course pretty much everything that comes out of Scandinavia ( In Flames, Evergrey, Dimmu Borgir, IllNath, Mercenary, you name it )

I also like to play this heavenly music-genre


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Dec 3, 2004)

if you want some really fucking divine black metal, listen to BURZUM, it'll blow you away !!!


----------



## Inactive Dark Angel (Dec 12, 2004)

I like Rhapsody,Lacuna Coil,Blind Guardian,Cradle of Filth,Sonata Artica,Avantasia,Nightwish and Sirenia. Those are the ones I can think of right now.


----------



## DarkChrono87 (Dec 28, 2004)

i am an old style listener of metal music, i am the classic metal fanatic: long hair, denim jeans, and leather jacket!

i love classic heavy metal bands like Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Motorhead, Black Sabbath, AC/DC and Manowar.

i also like thrash metal bands like Metallica (only the first 4 albums), Megadeth, Death Angel and Slayer (Reign In Blood is a Masterpiece but i also like albums likes South Of Heaven and Seasons In The Abyss)

i listen a lot of swedish death metal (At The Gates, Dark Tranquillity, In Flames) and melodic Power/death bands like Children Of Bodom, Norther, Ensiferum, Wintersun.

in the "True" death metal I like Death ( R.I.P. Chuck ), Atheist, Cynic, Sadist (They are italian like me!!!!!) and Theory In Practice

in the black metal scene i prefere the norwegian bands of the early 90s, Darkthrone, Immortal, Emperor, Satirycon , Mayhem (only their first works: Deathcrush, Live In Leipzig and De Misteriis Dom Sathanas) and Burzum.

i also like Dimmu Borgir even if they aren't "True" Black Metal.


i hate false power metal bands like Stratovarius, Sonata Arctica, Nightwish, Rhapsody...

the true power metal is called Blind Guardian(they are absolutely great!), Helloween, Gamma Ray, Grave Digger.


I don't Like the so-called "Nu-metal". Nu metal is not metal and bands like Slipknot, Korn, System Of A Down, Limp Bizkit, Linkin Park should not be classified as Metal bands. 

DEATH TO FALSE METAL!


p.s. i'm sorry for my horrible english, but i am italian and i can't speak english very well


----------



## AlphaKeny1 (Dec 30, 2004)

Eh. I really like Iron Maiden. They're pretty much my favorite for metal. I do like the old Metallica, and Vehemence.


----------



## Neji23p0 (Dec 31, 2004)

i like........iron maiden, any heard of "blind guardian"? they're good
also...system of a down, atreyu, tool, cradle of filth, dimmu borgir, rammstein, judas priest, slayer, CHILDREN OF BODOM <--the best.
cryptopsy, arch enemy, slipknot, GWAR.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 2, 2005)

Slayer, Avenged Sevenfold, Atreyu, As I Lay Dying, Killswitch Engage. Old Metallica.

Its hard to find good metal these days, as 90% of it is garbage. Especially Slipknot and some other metal bands like this(And I used to be a hardcore slipknot kid). Its fun to listen to, but its not too cool musically(Except for slipknots drummer, he is amazing).


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 3, 2005)

Best band EVER, In Flames, just came out with a new kick ass album.


----------



## Netorie (Feb 25, 2005)

*Who is your favorite Heavy metal/rock band?*

Personally i like slipknot, and godsmack.  who do u like?


----------



## basiK (Feb 25, 2005)

ahh here we go =S

The Dillinger Escape Plan, Killswitch Engage, As I Lay Dying,*Caliban*, Converge,Scars Of Tomorrow,Metallica,The butterfly effect, Hatebreed, Lamb Of God,chevelle,godsmack, & others i forgot


----------



## Leto (Feb 25, 2005)

Godsmack, system of a down. NIGHTWISH!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2005)

My fave Metal bands?

Oh my 

Strapping Young Lad, Green Carnation, Nile, Arcturus, Solefald, Opeth, Emperor, The Devin Townsend Band, Dark Tranquillity, Therion, Nevermore, Hypocrisy, Pain, the Dillinger Escape Plan, Finntroll, Death, Anathema, Amon AMarth, Nightwish, Arch-Enemy, Lacuna Coil, Zyklon

I could go on for quite a while


----------



## Erginol (Mar 13, 2005)

Metal is the Real music.
I dont listen anything else but metal
My fav bands are:
Finntroll, CoF, CoB, Dimmu Borgir, Ajattara, Metallica, Marilyn Manson
And a lot more. Metal Rules!!!!


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 13, 2005)

Erginol said:
			
		

> Metal is the Real music.
> I dont listen anything else but metal
> My fav bands are:
> Finntroll, CoF, CoB, Dimmu Borgir, Ajattara, Metallica, Marilyn Manson
> And a lot more. Metal Rules!!!!


Finntroll... I'm impressed.

Yeah, metal is king.  I prefer progressive to the majority of other genres though, Symphony X for instance, they've been my favorite band for a while now.

Still though, aside from grindcore and nu (if you even consider that music), I love the remaining genres.  Bands like Maiden, Emperor, Dimmu, Queensryche, Priest, Iced Earth, and Einherjer find their way into my playlist regularly.


----------



## IkariBattousai (Mar 13, 2005)

I like a lot of metal, my current favorite band being Amorphis, I just saw them live a few days ago, and despite the fact they were playing a small club, it was quite the show.  Opeth is another really good metal band.  Revielle is an awesome band too, although they may be classified more as rap/metal than traditonal metal.  Killswitch Engage is a good band, and Slipknot's new CD blew my mind (as far as they're concerned).  I'm still debating whether Slipknot or Stonesour is the better band.  Nightwish is always pretty good, although some of my friends are a little too obsessed with them.  Anyone else into Mushroomhead?  XIII was an awesome CD.  Manson used to be pretty goodm but now his music, especially the lyrics, are getting really contrived, he needs to find something else to sing about.  Tool is one of the undisputed kings of good metal.  There's my two cents on some of the metal out there.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 13, 2005)

Tool is not an undisputed king, in fact, alot of the more elitist metal-heads would go as far as to consider them mallcore trash.

Me, I used to like them a great deal, I've since lost interest though.


----------



## IkariBattousai (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, that's why I said _one of_, but actually, Tool is one of the more well thought out bands.  The lyrics are quite poetic and their riffs are relatively complex while still being melodic and listenable.  Most metal nowadays has complex guitar riffs and drum beats, but none of them go together, and much of that complexity is lost because the different instruments end up as one big mush of noise.  Most metal bands also have uninspired lyrics that are just about things like demons, 666, and the end of the world.  A band that can be hard and complex, without alienating 95% of their potential fanbase really deserves respect.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 13, 2005)

You didn't say arguably :\

Still though, you sound as though you're trying to compare Tool to something like Linkin Park, Slipknot, or Nu-Metallica, if you take a brick of bronze and sit it next to a brick of shit, it's obviously going to look (or sound in this case) alot better.  I've never experienced this mush of noise you mention either, unless it's a badly recordered album like something you'd find from the likes of Nargaroth or Mayhem.  Grindcore, yes, maybe THAT'S a mush of noise, but that's because that is what it's meant to be.

I don't really understand how Tool is a band that doesn't alienate anyone either, songs such as Eulogy, Stinkfist, Prison Sex, and Hooker without a Penis come to mind.  To me, it seems as though that's one of the main things on Maynard's mind.  Of course, the majority of the major Tool fans I've met are bat shit fucking loco, so it'd be hard to alienate them I guess.

I think the satan-related stuff is fun.  I mean, I enjoy my music, and it makes me smile when I hear "HAIL SATAN, BLAAAAAAH!"  But that's because I don't take that particular genre seriously, because it's not meant to be, or I don't think so at least.  Plus the post-apocalyptic futures that the majority of these bands rave about is interesting to me, just like Maiden's (and various other band's) war-related lyrics.  It makes for good story-telling.

Well uh, I've rambled a bit so I'll leave it there.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 14, 2005)

There's a fug load of metal out there will brilliant production, unique sounds and inspired lyrics.

Yes, even in the Nu-metal genre.

Take Dog-Fashion Disco, Nu-metal yes, but very Mr. Bungle/Faith No More inspired in their insanity. Quality production and great musical composition.

I personally happen to admire and love all of Tool (but not A Perfect Circle), as well as going back to Pink Floyd, so I guess that explains that 

But to name a few of the more unusual and talented bands.:

Opeth
Finntroll
Arcturus
Solefald
Devin Townsend
Fantomas
Vintersorg
Dillinger Escape Plan
Mastadon
Therion
Ayreon
Nile
Mithras
Dog Fashion Disco

Have a look around, check them out


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Mar 16, 2005)

OMGAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!! I BLEED METAL!!!! XD

Bands I LOVE!!!!

Metallica (Not afraid to admit it!!!)
Pantera
Slayer
Slipknot
Soilwork
In Flames
Andrew W. K. (ok not really metal but SWEET)
Alnthrax
Arch Enemy
Sabbath and Ozzy (of course!)
Damage Plan
Fear Factory
Flaw
Dope
God Forbid
Godsmack
HATEBREED
Iced Earth
Ill Nino
Killswitch Engage
Motograter
Mudvayne
Rammstein
Rob/White Zombie
Sevendust
SOAD
Static X
Taproot
Unearth
Agathodaimon
Snot
The Haunted

AND THATS ALL off teh top of my head!
I am also in a metal band  Have us a listen if you will ^_^ Link removed


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Mar 19, 2005)

this are some nice black/death(and some power) metal groups:

1349
abyssic hate
amon amarth
anorexia nervosa
at the gates
axamenta
bathory
behemoth
blind guardian
burzum
carcass
carpathian forest
cirith gorgor
dark funeral
darkthrone
dimension f3h
dimmu borgir
dissection
drudkh
emperor
ensiferum
enslaved
enthroned
evoken
falkenbach
finntroll
gorgoroth
graveland
hate forest
hypocrisy
immortal
isengard
judas iscariot
kalmah
kataklysm
korpiklaani
kreator
life's decay
marduk
mayhem
morbid angel
m?tiilation
naglfar
nargaroth
nattefrost
necrophagist
necrophobic
nile
nokturnal mortum
panchrysia
satyricon
signs of darkness
summoning
taake
temple of baal
theatres des vampires
vader
velvet cacoon
venom
windir
xasthur
zyklon
zyklon-b


----------



## Netorie (Mar 19, 2005)

my favorite bands are as followes:
Opeth
Pantera
Slipknot
Ra
Godsmack
Korn
Children of the cemetary
Metallica
WASP
Black sabbith
Disturbed

thats just off the top of my head.


----------



## grakul (Mar 19, 2005)

Metal is great music, I enjoy orchestral kind of metal, such as

Haggard
Sonata Arctica
Stratovarius
Nightwish
Within Temptation (it's nearly not metal)
Symphony X
Amaran
Edguy
Chilren Of Bodom
Rhapsody
Dark Moor
Therion 

And many others, it's cool that so many ppl enjoys metal in this place, and to the original poster:
Yeah men, some of the bands you mentioned are far from metal, but it's cool that you created this thread though


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (Apr 3, 2005)

Glad To See Some Extreme Metalers here   .....not many of us round 

Just to name a few (no order specified)

Meshuggah
Devolved
Fear Factory (Demanufacture Era)
Mnemic
Decapitated
Zyklon
Dream Theater
Biomechanical
Threshold
Chimaira
Lamb of God (not old stuff urgh)
Amon Amarth
Inflames (pre Colony stuff)
Atthegates
Unearth
Cannible Corpse
Behemoth
Nile
Morbid Angel
Nevermore
Cryptopsy
Akecoke
Children Of Bodem
Emperor
Vader
Finntroll
Hammerfall
Edguy
Iced Earth
Demons & Wizards
blind Guardian
Intense
Conquest Of Steel
Grave digger
Sonata Arctica
Dragon Force
Nightwish
Stratovarious
Thunderstone

Bah, cant think of any others at the moment...I like to vary my styles of metal at times


----------



## Erkekjetter (Apr 3, 2005)

Man, I didn't think this many people liked metal. My favorites are: A Dozen Furies, Avenged Sevenfold, UNEARTH, In Flames, Nightrage, and Lamb of God.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 3, 2005)

\m/ I say \m/

On a similiar note

I am going to see Strapping Young Lad in two days


----------



## n1ugn3p0dd3 (Apr 3, 2005)

These are my favorite 'metal' bands.

Bleeding Through
The Locust
Daughters
Ed Gein
Every Time I Die
Darkest Hour
Unearth
Terror
God Forbid
Hatebreed
Fantomas
The Red Chord
Throwdown
Walls Of Jericho
Norma Jean
Killswitch Engage
Nora
Bury Your Dead
It Dies Today
Shadows Fall
Lamb Of God
No Warning
Dead To Fall
Scars Of Tomorrow
The Bled
The Chariot
As I Lay Dying
The Dillinger Escape Plan

I also like alot of local bands, I won't bother naming them.


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (Apr 5, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> \m/ I say \m/
> 
> On a similiar note
> 
> I am going to see Strapping Young Lad in two days



Haha, nice one, i hear they have pretty sick pits, well the music is mad enough

Stay Metal


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Apr 6, 2005)

I just got into metal recently (about 3-5 months ago), so I haven't listened to nearly as much as some of the people here. Some of my favorites include:

Edguy (my current #1 favorite, with my favorite album being Mandrake)
Stratovarius
Iron Maiden
Judas Priest
Kamelot
Falconer
Helloween
Eikenskaden
Dream Theater
Dragonland
Opeth
Vintersorg
Yngwie Malmsteen
Sonata Arctica

...yeah, that's not a whole lot.

I downloaded _Black Metal_ by Venom, _None so Vile_ by Cryptopsy, _The Sound of Perserverance_ by Death, and _The Black Halo_ by Kamelot recently, but I haven't had the chance to listen to them yet, i'll probably get around to that today.

I'm mostly gonna be listening to death, black and doom metal for the next month or two, and cutting back on downloading power metal. I think I have enough power metal for now.


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (Apr 17, 2005)

Seiken Enhasa said:
			
		

> I just got into metal recently (about 3-5 months ago), so I haven't listened to nearly as much as some of the people here. Some of my favorites include:
> 
> Edguy (my current #1 favorite, with my favorite album being Mandrake)
> Stratovarius
> ...




Can Never Have Enough Power Metal my friend


----------



## Erkekjetter (Apr 17, 2005)

I've been listening to alot of new bands, just going around PureVolume.com. I love listening to these bands, I might see a few Syracuse metal acts.


----------



## aLgHaZaNtH (Apr 20, 2005)

*Metal Metal Metal!!!*

WOW! im surprised man,you guys are so into metal like me....and btw....do u guys lissen to harder stuff like Marduk,Trivium,Alghazanth,Dimmu Borgir and etc?  I'm so happy finally i can find a world of place where metalheads can chat!!!HELL YEA!!!!long live metal \m/


----------



## Erkekjetter (Apr 20, 2005)

Dimmu Borgir fucking rocks. I love their new album. Have you listened to it?


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 20, 2005)

Marduk \m/

Indeed, there is love for the metal here my friend.

You should take a peek at Metal For Everyone and Featured Genre Series #4: Metal

threads.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Apr 20, 2005)

Yup, great threads.


You should take a count of how many times you reccomended that thread.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 21, 2005)

close to twenty already.


----------



## Makubex_GB (Apr 21, 2005)

My favorite kickass power metal bads: Kamelot, Sonata Arctica, Rhapsody, Luca Turilli (Rhapsody's guitarist singles), Symphony X and Hammerfall.


----------



## Vertlain (Apr 21, 2005)

Makubex_GB said:
			
		

> My favorite kickass power metal bads: Kamelot, Sonata Arctica, Rhapsody, Luca Turilli (Rhapsody's guitarist singles), Symphony X and Hammerfall.



If you're into that kind of metal, you should definetly listen to Angra.


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (Apr 21, 2005)

Recently Got Lamb of God - Ashes in the wake....I Love this damn Cd....so much chugging


----------



## Obscura (Apr 21, 2005)

Bands I like are:

Lacuna Coil
The Gathering
Pantera
Iced Earth
Blind Guardian
Moonspell
Lullacry
Flowing Tears
Borknagar
And Oceans..
Dark Tranquility
Dream Evil
God Forbid
The Union Underground
Poison Black
Sentenced
A Perfect Circle
Tool
Samael
Orphaned Land
Caliban

Hrmm.. think that's it for now.


----------



## Makubex_GB (Apr 21, 2005)

Vertlain said:
			
		

> If you're into that kind of metal, you should definetly listen to Angra.



Yeah, I like Angra too. "Nothing To Say" is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (Apr 22, 2005)

soo many metal heads.....we should make a Community or a fan club or something


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 22, 2005)

Obscura said:
			
		

> Bands I like are:
> 
> Lacuna Coil
> The Gathering
> ...



You have Orphaned Land and Borknagar in your list, I offer up moes body that we may spawn gestalt babies from our DNA to be the ultimate metal-heads!!!



No seriously, you mentioned Orphaned Land \m/

ANyone who has not heard Mabool must do so immediately.


----------



## Obscura (Apr 22, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> You have Orphaned Land and Borknagar in your list, I offer up moes body that we may spawn gestalt babies from our DNA to be the ultimate metal-heads!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol  

I actually recently got into Orphaned Land like.. near the end of December of last year and fell in love with them.. in fact I'm listening to The Storm still Rages right now :music


----------



## aLgHaZaNtH (Apr 22, 2005)

*To all Metalheads ( not Nu-Metal )*

 laugh please state ur e-mail, preferabbly MSN cause i want to learn from u guys........besides, having more frens to chat in MSN is rather fun 2.    bah.


----------



## aslan (Apr 22, 2005)

what is it you want to learn about old school metal?


----------



## Kalmah (Apr 22, 2005)

aslan said:
			
		

> what is it you want to learn about old school metal?



The music master has arrived...


----------



## mow (Apr 22, 2005)

Guys, Im merging this with the Offical Metal thread if you dont mind =]


----------



## aslan (Apr 22, 2005)

SuperPervert said:
			
		

> The music master has arrived...



I'm far from a master 

and thx moe fo merging this 

I knew this thread existed some where


----------



## mow (Apr 22, 2005)

anytime mate . And husha bout not being a music teacher . You are and will be an exptional one for that matter


----------



## Kalmah (Apr 22, 2005)

Arch Enemy and System of the Down (maybe a little bit of Dark Tranquility)


----------



## Erkekjetter (Apr 24, 2005)

I like Orphaned Land, I only have a few songs, I got them on the Metal for The Masses CD.


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (Apr 27, 2005)

Have any of you guys checked out any of the Guilty Gear soundtracks?....if not...doooo it!!!


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 27, 2005)

Okay, I will, in return you start checking out the bands I name and letting us know what you think of them


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (Apr 28, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Okay, I will, in return you start checking out the bands I name and letting us know what you think of them



Concider it done


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 28, 2005)

That's what I like to hear


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (May 1, 2005)

Is it me, or is this Thread getting quiet?

METAL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catatonik (May 1, 2005)

I have slowed down on my posting spree due to a series of events I don't care to recount.

I'll be back to pimp the metal soon enough.


----------



## Fear The Mullet (May 1, 2005)

I absolutley love metal, and any guitar driven music actually. My Favorites are:

Metal

Metallica
Megadeth
In Flames
Cildren of Bodom
Sinergy
Vader
The Gathering
Nightwish
Killswitch EngageShadows Fall

Guitar Driven

Marty Friedman
Jason Becker
Steve Vai
Paco de Lucia/Al di Meola/John Mclaughlin
Almeida
Satch
Cacophony(Becker and Friedman)
Pat Metheny
John Scofiled


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (May 1, 2005)

Another one to the Metal Leigion!!...i seriously would love this to be a fan club or a community.....i would do it but..i'm too Metal......and lazy....hehe


----------



## Ken_shiro (May 4, 2005)

So many metalheads here its mad.  Good to see everyone heres got good taste


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (May 4, 2005)

we are familiy here .....Anyone love Amon Amarth? (just a random question)


----------



## Catatonik (May 4, 2005)

Amon Amarth.

Truly someone needs to mae a Naruto AMV with Victorious March or Bastards of a Lying Breed


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (May 8, 2005)

hehe, i could proberly do that for you when i do my Media Studies Course at college in september ..my first assignment is to make a music video


----------



## Catatonik (May 8, 2005)

Woot, then do that! 

Or better yet, clips from the one on ones in the Chunin exam to Halfords One Will track.


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (May 10, 2005)

i'll have to see what the actual requirements are....i'll get back to you, then you can start throwing cement mixers of ideas at me 

For some reason, i'm soo tempted to wack Zyklon in there


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (Jun 10, 2005)

An SYNTHETICINHILIATION raises the metal forum from the dead again...haha..just to wack it back on front...

Behemoth anyone?


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Jun 10, 2005)

uchiha said:
			
		

> Haha finally! Metal fans! Lolx...
> 
> 
> Dry Cell etc...



finally..someone that knows Dry Cell.........


----------



## louuster (Jun 10, 2005)

Damn there was a metal thread here??? and I managed to miss it??????
Anyway  bands I like are
Metallica (kill'em all to ride the lightning)
Children of Bodom (Laiho is God )
Nightwish
Black Sabbath and Ozzy
Maiden (best heavy metal ever)
Slayer
Pantera
Judas Priest (old)
WASP
Stratovarius
Dark tranquility


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 10, 2005)

il write some of my favs.

Soad,Led Zeppelin,Wednesday 13,Murderdolls,Iron Maiden,CKY,InFlames,Marilyn manson,Mot?rhead,Ozzy osbourne,WolfPack,Danzig,HIM,Rob Zombie and SEVERAL MORE!!! \M/ (?_?) \M/


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jun 10, 2005)

Any of you into John Petrucci's solo work? _Suspended Animation_ is fucking amazing.

I've got it in MP3 so.... *nudge nudge*  :amazed


----------



## Arty (Jun 10, 2005)

my favorite metal band is duran duran they are pretty hardcore.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 11, 2005)

I like Petruchi...and would be interested in hearing more.


----------



## Urban (Jun 11, 2005)

Dave mustaine for prez.


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (Jun 12, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> Any of you into John Petrucci's solo work? _Suspended Animation_ is fucking amazing.
> 
> I've got it in MP3 so.... *nudge nudge*  :amazed



We talking Liquid Tension Experiment stuff too?

Either way....he is soo talented..

I'll stick with dream theater for now though


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 12, 2005)

If only it weren't for James laBries vocals.

*sighs*


----------



## Vertlain (Jun 12, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> If only it weren't for James laBries vocals.
> *sighs*



What did you expect from canadian singer?   Naah, he's ok as long as he doesn't try to reach really high notes. I love his voice in Ayreon's "The Human Equation" or Frameshift's debut album.  
I've been listening to Opeth for most of the day and thinking that from all the growling he does, one day Mikael ?kerfeldt might lose his voice, and that would be real tragedy... why does he growl anyway?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2005)

Dream Theatre? As in the one who did About To Crash? O.o


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 12, 2005)

Mikael growls because he can. He has such a versatile voice it would be a shame for him to waste any of it's potential.

Day Twelve of the Human Equation has one of the most powerful growls from Akerfeldt.


----------



## cloin (Jul 8, 2005)

No one's posted here in a while it seems so lets revive it.  Are there any metal fans still lurking around these forums?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 8, 2005)

You could say that 

Anyhoos, we are still here, just in other threads


----------



## cloin (Jul 8, 2005)

Well lets get it going again, if there's anything I love to discuss, it's metal.  I'll throw out a topic.  What's with all the Carcass bashing I've been hearing in the metal scene as of late?  It seems the new age generation of metal fans are too wrapped in some of these new styles to recognize the influence of some of the old greats like Carcass and Death.  Irreverence for one's elders bothers me.


----------



## Jam (Jul 8, 2005)

A listen to a *little* metal, hardly any at all, but I do listen to a few bands.  I'm not good with genres, so don't kill me if some of these are a little off:

Metallica
Soilwork
Atreyu
In Flames
Slipknot
Killswitch Engage


----------



## cloin (Jul 8, 2005)

Even though they've severely dumbed themselves down, I still enjoy the hell out of Soilwork.  In Flames however has gone a bit too far.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 8, 2005)

Soilwork still have some credibility left.

Some 

But as far as the Gothenburg sound goes, Nightrage and Dark Tranquillity are the kings at this time.


----------



## cloin (Jul 8, 2005)

Dark Tranquillity for sure.  I'd like Nightrage a lot more if I didn't hate Tomas Lindberg.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 9, 2005)

o.O You hate Tomas Lindberg?

Wha? Why?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 9, 2005)

Hmm.. just a question from a metal noob *Cata you're not pimpin me enough XD *grin ;p**

Is Mindless Self Indulgence considered metal? A friend of mine says it's industrial metal..but well.. not sure. I'm enjoying the fuck outta them though XD 

And I can't see what's so great about Atreyu. If there is one band I can't stand...it's them.


----------



## TheMexicanKingVII (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't think I really liked industrial metal ever, someone tried to get me into fear factory and I was like...bleh.

I Like the following
Mudvayne
SOAD
Slipknot
Korn
KSE
Chimera
Cradle of filth
Cold(if considered)
Disturbed
SOAD
Deftones
Static X
( I seen some bands in here that i'll prolly check out)


----------



## cloin (Jul 9, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> o.O You hate Tomas Lindberg?
> 
> Wha? Why?



I guess because I think At the Gates is overrated, so I blame Tomas.  They had two good albums and the rest are literally painful to listen to.  I also just get tired of hearing him in everything because he has about a million side projects, some good ie Nightrage, The Great Deceiver, and some bad ie Disfear.  Besides, Tomas apparently isn't known for being very professional, especially after what happened with The Crown.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 9, 2005)

Welll.....

Okay 

I still love his voice.

Besides, he's still less prolific than Dan Swano


----------



## cloin (Jul 9, 2005)

...Dan... is god.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 10, 2005)

He certainly has had his hands in the pies of some of the greatest bands from Sweden. Opeth, Katatonia, Edge of Sanity, Bloodbath, Dark Tranquillity, Hypocrisy, Therion.....

Yes, Swano is something else.


----------



## cloin (Jul 10, 2005)

Crimson is my favorite song of all time.


----------



## Atreyu (Jul 10, 2005)

Blind Guardian
Iced earth ....thouse are real metal!


----------



## cloin (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, real repetitive metal.  Not that I can say I don't own several albums by both.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 10, 2005)

Blind Guardian are good, but not the be all end all. 

I still like Iced Earth, but I don't view them as highly as I used to.

I have found my tastes evolving in recent years, away from the more straight forward musics, towards the unusual and ground breaking.


----------



## Chintsuzai (Jul 10, 2005)

I only have a few.. >_>; 

HIM, Blind Guardian, Sonata Arctica, Lullacry, Nightwish, Slipknot, System of a down aaand.. this other girl singer who's band I can't remeber the name of at this time.. ^^;


----------



## cloin (Jul 10, 2005)

Well, I'd try to tell you who that band is, but there are about 8 million female fronted metal bands these days, the most popular of which probably being Lacuna Coil.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 10, 2005)

Indeed.

Or Arch-Enemy


----------



## cloin (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, they're about to really gain a much bigger fanbase thanks to Ozzfest.  I really prefer their stuff with Johan a lot more though, particularly Burning Bridges.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 10, 2005)

I actually prefer Angelas voice. 

The fact she's a woman is a moot point for me. I didn't know that when I first heard them, and I LOVED Wages of Sin...

Then I found out the vocalist was a woman.


----------



## cloin (Jul 10, 2005)

Her being a woman has nothing to do with my dislike of her.  I don't like that she doesn't really let them play old songs live and I don't like her because she sounds like a wannabe late era Chuck Schuldiner.  Also, if you compare her voice to how Johan sounds on his side project Nonexist, he blows her away.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm trying to find a cd by a band called Soulslide. I heard them once on gotham radio but not since then. 
I thoght Within Temptation would be the most popular?
Dude, the girl who sings in Arch Enemy, I really wonder what the fuck happened to her voice. Have you heard her talk??? O_o


----------



## cloin (Jul 10, 2005)

Well Angela, the Arch Enemy chick, apparently had some blood on some of her throat muscles, but I think they corrected it.  And Within Temptation is popular, but not so much as Lacuna Coil, but that will probably change now that WT is signed to Roadrunner.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 10, 2005)

And gets loads of playtime on mainstream radio stations and MTV...


----------



## cloin (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, Roadrunner means distribution.  Hopefully all these bands (Nightwish, Opeth, Within Temptation) signing to Roadrunner aren't going to pull 180s in regards to their sound.

*edit* 100 posts.  What a landmark...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 10, 2005)

congrats! I don't know much about which artists who are signed to which label, but I don't think they will change their sound if the don't want to do it for something better. Opeth ain't going to turn pop and sing schlager ballads with acoustic guitars. But it would be fun to hear them on radio as much as you hear Nightwish and WT. But they are hardly going to start playing Opeth's ten minute symphonies.


----------



## cloin (Jul 10, 2005)

To be honest I didn't too much dig the new Opeth track, though granted it was a rough cut and unmixed.  It was just far too straightforward and strived too hard to be heavy.  I also thought the keyboards threw it off at parts.  I'm going to hope that the whole album doesn't play out in similar fashion, which I'm sure it won't.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 10, 2005)

OMG They got new and I haven't heard.
Oh, the shame...
*Commits harakiri...


----------



## cloin (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, it ought to leak very soon too.


----------



## n8dogg (Jul 10, 2005)

Kizz and Scorpions.

Hurray for hair metal!

*goes off to listen to Rock you like a Hurricane*


----------



## cloin (Jul 10, 2005)

Who the hell doesn't like Rock you like a Hurricane?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 10, 2005)

Scorpions have such amazing tracks. Especially the ballads. They have 3 of my favorite power ballads. Winds of Change, Send me an Angel and Still Loving You. Oh good god, I must go get my best of cd... Thanks for reminding me about them. I have forgot them totally.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 11, 2005)

Ah the Scorpions. 

Never a fan of KISS though.


----------



## cloin (Jul 11, 2005)

Nah, I hate KISS.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 11, 2005)

I don't think I hate them......not really.

Atleast, I have never given them enough thought to actively despise them.


----------



## cloin (Jul 11, 2005)

Well I'm around some pretty rabid KISS fans a good bit of the time and they've really just made me come to hate them.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 11, 2005)

Despite the fact that they are a litle corny they are great musicians. And I like some of their songs. Lick It Up, Heaven's on Fire and Detroit Rock City and such classics. I have never been a hardcore fan of them though like several of my friends are.


----------



## cloin (Jul 11, 2005)

There are probably about 2 KISS songs that I like, the rest give me diarrhea.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 11, 2005)

Man, how did we end up on a KISS tangent?

How about Nile, or Opeth, or Therion?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 11, 2005)

Let's talk about Blue Oyster Cult... One of my love bands. They just rock too damn hard. The Marshall Plan is my favorite by them.

But In this moment I'm listening to Led Zeppelin IV


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 11, 2005)

Blue Oyster Cult, nice.

If we're talking classics, where's the love for Motorhead?

Lemmy!!!!

ANd his mole!!!!!

And Hat!!!!!!


----------



## cloin (Jul 12, 2005)

There was a time when I ate, breathed, slept, and f*cked Motorhead.  

And Nile, what's there to say about Nile other than that they're one of the premiere death metal acts of our day and that Karl Sanders is nothing short of brilliant.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 12, 2005)

Overkill!!!

Haven't heard them in ages...


----------



## Lightningdwd (Jul 12, 2005)

Metal rulz!!!   

A few weeks ago I saw System Of A Down live!!!!!


----------



## Voynich (Jul 12, 2005)

Opeth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

* insert squeeeeish fangirl yelp*

omg..I'm fangirling.
Damn you Cata for compromising my impartialness towards any kind of band!
I will not squeee for anything. I'm objective!





*looks around*




No one here





SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! <3333333333333333

*runs*


----------



## SYNTHETICINHILIATION (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm Back....with a Vengance!!!!!....Metal


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 12, 2005)

Yay! Long time, no see! Where have you been?


----------



## cloin (Jul 12, 2005)

Opeth... bleh.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 12, 2005)

I like them >_>  

Gah..I'm just a newbie to metal, so I listen what Cata sends to me. So don't bleh me *pouts*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 12, 2005)

Opeth ownage!


----------



## cloin (Jul 12, 2005)

Opeth serves well as an introductory metal band, I just find them to be rather bland personally.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm just not much a fan of the "real" metal. A friends of mine use to make me listen to Nile ... didn't do much for me. Most metal is too hard, too much, too monotone for me. But that's just my taste.


----------



## cloin (Jul 12, 2005)

Opeth can be pretty heavy though.

*edit* And don't blasphem against Nile, infidel


----------



## Voynich (Jul 12, 2005)

No blasphemy here. I admit they are a good metal band, but just not my thing.  And I like Opeth's heavier stuff too. But I personally think it just has more melody than other metal I've heard.

Any one know which freakin genre Mindless Self Indulgence belongs too? It's my newest addiction.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 12, 2005)

I used to listen to alot of 70's and 80's metal. All kinds of bands from Heavy to Thrash. Then after I moved on to power metal I hit a streak with listening to alot of Death and Black crap bands and started listening to alot of Gothic metal and stuff. Feels like I've had it that kind of music. I'm into 70's and 80's again now...


----------



## cloin (Jul 12, 2005)

There are plenty of metal bands with melody.  Listen to some Candlemass.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 12, 2005)

I will, once i have worked my way through those uploadwhoring pms of yours XD Damn you people...I can not dll 10 albums a day.. >.<


----------



## cloin (Jul 12, 2005)

Sure you can.  If you're like me you can download these albums in under a minute.  And sorry, I know I'm whoring a bit too much, but I get excited to share music.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 12, 2005)

I can dll them fast yeah... BUT ... my comp can't handle it anymore. I can add files...but slowly. Whole albums make my poor old comp moan like he has to run up mount everest.


----------



## cloin (Jul 12, 2005)

Sounds like my laptop... right before it died.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 12, 2005)

It's been close to dying for ages now. It'll live... When it comes to keeping comps alive, I'm a genius.

I'll have to defrag it soon though XD


----------



## cloin (Jul 12, 2005)

Defrag it constantly, and keep it full of metal.  I'm going to UL Dan Swano's Moontower pretty soon and see how you like it.  Very metal, very progressive.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 12, 2005)

Dude, got the most slow internet on the entire planet... On of these records take about 2 hours to dl... A little faster If I leave it alone...


----------



## Voynich (Jul 12, 2005)

the colin said:
			
		

> Defrag it constantly, and keep it full of metal.  I'm going to UL Dan Swano's Moontower pretty soon and see how you like it.  Very metal, very progressive.




Okay then XD  Just shoot away on the willing target ;p


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 12, 2005)

Candlemass. A beautiful statement you made there Colin.

Anyhoo, I love Opeth because they walk the line between Progressive and Death with elements from Venom, Celtic Frost, Morbid Angel and Porcupine Tree floating throughout. 

Plus I am a huge fan of Akerfeldts voice.

That said, I can see why some people find them bland/boring.

On a similiar note, that's how I feel about Meshuggah. Love the music, just not interested by it. 

As far as Death Metal goes today, far above and beyond any other band is Zyklon IMO. Some of the most impressive guitar-work, lyrical content and overall atmosphere. The first album had an almost industrial/mechanical overtone, but the second album is where they let loose and really went organic.

Zyklon. \m/

Oh and Maho, I need to send you more Devin Townsend you really need to hear the Ocean Machines album.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 13, 2005)

Just send, send, send. 

Due to my little space I usually only dll the files that get enough pimping and explaining. But your pms got priority Cata <3   ..... XD


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 25, 2005)

This thread needed to be revived, as Metal must reign supreme on this board \m/.

For those interested, just another reminder as Tuesday is fast apporaching...The Incinerator internet Metal Radio is coming at you from 7-10 EST every Tuesday night.  Check the sig for where to go in the http direction.

Long live metal!


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 25, 2005)

There is a pretty solid metal fan base in here.

Not too mention, between colin and I, we have pimped MUCH metal.


----------



## cloin (Sep 25, 2005)

And we shall continue to do so.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 25, 2005)

Indeed

We R Teh Metuhl Pimpz


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 25, 2005)

So, anyone been to any good shows recently?  I went to Edguy, Hammerfall, and Into Eternity about a month ago.  It was pretty awesome.  Hammerfall was pretty drunk though, it was funny.  The next upcoming show I'm going to is Opeth/Nevermore/Fireball Ministry/(Into Eternity?).  That should be an amazing show.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 25, 2005)

Therion

Yup.

Therions first ever Canadian show.

It was indeed truly worthy of seeing. They played tracks from as far back as the demos.


----------



## cloin (Sep 25, 2005)

In November I'll be seeing Meshuggah, The Haunted, and Mnemic in Oklahoma City, and then I'll be seeing Darkane, SYL, and Soilwork in Tulsa.


----------



## Cash Register (Sep 25, 2005)

Professor Pants said:
			
		

> So, anyone been to any good shows recently?  I went to Edguy, Hammerfall, and Into Eternity about a month ago.  It was pretty awesome.  Hammerfall was pretty drunk though, it was funny.  The next upcoming show I'm going to is Opeth/Nevermore/Fireball Ministry/(Into Eternity?).  That should be an amazing show.


QFT

EDIT: See sig.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 25, 2005)

*Children of Bodom*, In Flames, Slayer


----------



## louuster (Sep 25, 2005)

Rofl, 1 metal thread wasnt enough, lets revive two of them!
By the way I bought my tickets for CoB, Amon Amarth and Trivium in Montreal November 10. However, I wont be able to go to Opeth october 29 :sad. But I will definitely go to FINNTROLL!!!11 january 9. I cant believe they're coming to Montreal


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 25, 2005)

louuster said:
			
		

> Rofl, 1 metal thread wasnt enough, lets revive two of them!
> By the way I bought my tickets for CoB, Amon Amarth and Trivium in Montreal November 10. However, I wont be able to go to Opeth october 29 :sad. But I will definitely go to FINNTROLL!!!11 january 9. I cant believe they're coming to Montreal




Finntroll!?  I hope they head to Massachusetts...preferably the Palladium.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Sep 25, 2005)

Anybody seen the Lamb of God DVD, "Killadelphia?"  I own it, its freakin' worth it.  It has comedy, drama, and a drunken rage fight!  Its awesomeness ten fold.


----------



## cloin (Sep 25, 2005)

What moronic tour promoter would put a watered down act like Trivium on the same bill as Amon Amarth, the gods of viking metal?


----------



## louuster (Sep 25, 2005)

I really have no idea... I hope they wont play for too long >_<


----------



## Cash Register (Sep 25, 2005)

I like Trivium, but when I saw them open for Iced Earth they were pretty boring.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 26, 2005)

Hahhahaha
Trivium opening for Amon Amarth?

That's ridiculous

Like having Static-X open for Slayer, Pantera and Morbid Angel..


----------



## louuster (Sep 26, 2005)

Actually, I think both Trivium and Amon Amarth are considered as opening for CoB.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 26, 2005)

That's shitty
Amon AMarth are vastly better than Children of Bodom.

Bah.

Bah Humbug.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Sep 26, 2005)

Yet, Children of Bodom are still a talented bunch of guys.

I'm going to Opeth and Pelican in just a few weeks. F-ing STOKED!


----------



## louuster (Sep 26, 2005)

I really hope CoB wont play too many songs from the 2 pieces of crap they call their 2 last albums, but I doubt that will happen. Oh well, missing Opeth is still pretty sad for me.


----------



## cloin (Sep 26, 2005)

Seeing Pelican is an experience you won't soon forget.

In regards to Bodom, the only member of that band I hold in high regard is Janne Warman and his unrivaled neoclassical keyboard shredding abilities.  That guy is a god.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 26, 2005)

He shreds unlike no other who shreds like him.

Warman rocks.


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tonight!*

Ladies and Gentlemen!  Get ready for the greatest aural experience of your lifetime.  Tonight at 7pm EST (In a half hour), the INCINERATOR is on the air and on your Internet!  Go to WWPI Radio and look for listen live to tune in to the most metal show ever conceived by man.  Tonight we are doing a themed show, which we do quite often actually.

That's right, we're playing songs with FIRE and/or BLOOD in the title.  So tune in, and prepared to to be floored by the awesomeness that is the INCINERATOR.  We also take requests, so if you have songs with fire or blood in the title, listen to the show to find out how you can get them played on the air!  So long, we'll be waiting for you....

The Professor and Cash Register


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Sep 27, 2005)

the colin said:
			
		

> Seeing Pelican is an experience you won't soon forget.
> 
> In regards to Bodom, the only member of that band I hold in high regard is Janne Warman and his unrivaled neoclassical keyboard shredding abilities.  That guy is a god.


 I've seen them once before with Mastodon and Red Sparrowes. I was really drunk though. I hope to be able to enjoy a sober experience this time.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello, 

I am jsut started listening to some heavy metal.  I have been a Tool fanboy ever since.  I started listeing to Disturbed and Rammstein.  Do you guys have any bands that are like Tool?  I don't like the gothic bands that just scream and thast there song.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, if you are into Tool, let me recommend a few albums.:

Opeth - Windowpane
Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Green Carnation - Blessing in Disguise
Green Carnation - The Quiet Offspring
Type O Negative - Life is Killing Me
Anathema - A Natural Disaster
Devin Townsend - Ocean Machines
Devin Townsend - Terria
Devin Townsend - Accelerated Evolution
Ayreon - The Human Equation
Camel - Mirage
Jerry Cantrell - Degredation Trip

Now, most of these albums are singing, but posess some screaming. They are also all brilliant.

Hope you like.


----------



## cloin (Sep 27, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> I don't like the gothic bands that just scream and thast there song.



No offense, but that's kind of an ignorant statement.  Your common gothic band does little screaming.  True, there are gothic acts that occupy the heavier end of the spectrum, but most gothic music is typically just very dark and mournful.  Katatonia, Anathema, Paradise Lost, and Type O Negative will show you what you're missing out on.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 28, 2005)

the colin said:
			
		

> No offense, but that's kind of an ignorant statement.  Your common gothic band does little screaming.  True, there are gothic acts that occupy the heavier end of the spectrum, but most gothic music is typically just very dark and mournful.  Katatonia, Anathema, Paradise Lost, and Type O Negative will show you what you're missing out on.



I mean, no lyrics and jsut screaming, I can stand screaming in part of a chorus and song with lyrics but screaming and no lyrics isn't my taste.

Thanks Catatonik


----------



## Shamo (Sep 28, 2005)

Ill Nino aint there ?!?!?!?
Disturbed are great, same with Atreyu & System of a down
children of bodom & killswitch are still good though
i can't decide my fave :darn


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Sep 28, 2005)

Any new metal? I'm starting to fall behind due to new computer problems...


----------



## cloin (Sep 28, 2005)

There's always lyrics Kucheeky, whether or not they are discernable is another matter.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 28, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> I mean, no lyrics and jsut screaming, I can stand screaming in part of a chorus and song with lyrics but screaming and no lyrics isn't my taste.
> 
> Thanks Catatonik



They always have lyrics, and even most of the screamers are understandable. It takes a real effort to understand some bands, but really, that's MOSTLY prevalent among Grindcore/Porncore/etc..

Anyhoo, enjoy those albums.

Simp, new music? Need some more of The Smalls?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2005)

I really liked Judas Priest and Lamb of God. They Rocked.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 28, 2005)

Judas priest rocks...ofcourse.

Rob 'the Metal Fucking God' Halford.

All hail his leather clad Godliness!!!

Lamb of God are also pretty cool.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2005)

The guitarist(Or bassist) Lives across the street from My House. I also know randy from working in a bar.


----------



## Vibracobra (Sep 28, 2005)

HAHA...Metal FC

Here's some stuff that Ive listened to recently:

Gorguts - Obscura
Dissection - Storm of the Light's Bane
Celtic Frost - To Mega Therion
The Fucking Champs - IV
Pig Destroyer - Terrifyer
Eyehategod - Dopesick

...and the brewwtality continues.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 28, 2005)

Celtic Frost \m/

Nice....and Dissection 

Not a big fan (actually not a fan at all) of Goreguts though.


----------



## cloin (Sep 29, 2005)

I fucking love Gorguts.  Actually, I'm a fan of every album and band you just mentioned, with the exception of *Dopesick*, which I think is Eyehategod's worst album.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 29, 2005)

Metallica was a pretty good metal band for a while, but then they just started sucking.

Motorhead Rocked also, My little niece mistaked the lead singer for a "Disco Man" lol.


----------



## Vibracobra (Sep 29, 2005)

the colin said:
			
		

> I fucking love Gorguts.  Actually, I'm a fan of every album and band you just mentioned, with the exception of *Dopesick*, which I think is Eyehategod's worst album.



Really? I think it takes there southern sludge to new levels of obesity. Personally, if there was ever an album to shoot up on heroin to and shatter someone's skull, *Dopesick* is defintely it.


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 29, 2005)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> Personally, if there was ever an album to shoot up on heroin to and shatter someone's skull, *Dopesick* is defintely it.



Why is that good?


----------



## Vibracobra (Sep 29, 2005)

Professor Pants said:
			
		

> Why is that good?



Shattering skulls is pretty metal to me...plus, have you ever seen Eyehategod live? They're totally strung out, and its incredible.


----------



## cloin (Sep 29, 2005)

They're beyond simple strung out.


----------



## mow (Sep 29, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Need some more of The Smalls?



oh god, The Smalls own my balls.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes they do, and you are still down two albums if I recall correctly


----------



## Erkekjetter (Sep 29, 2005)

The Smalls! Domination is one of my favorite tracks. pure gold


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 29, 2005)

A track that earns the Faith No More comparisons


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 29, 2005)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> Shattering skulls is pretty metal to me...plus, have you ever seen Eyehategod live? They're totally strung out, and its incredible.



I meant the herion part.  Doing herion is in no way good in my opinion, metal or not.  Shattering skulls is metal, but you don't need to do herion...you just need to listen to Kataklysm  .

Edit:  Also, personally I am not into the whole American Southern Death metal scene (Eyehategod, Down, Superjoint Ritual, Crowbar, and that junk).  It's not interesting.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 29, 2005)

You don't like Down?

I thought that was one of Phils best projects.

What about the Union Underground?


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 29, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> You don't like Down?
> 
> I thought that was one of Phils best projects.
> 
> What about the Union Underground?



No, definitely not Union Underground, maybe for a bit when they first got popular on mainstream radio, but I grew out of that fast.

I am not a big fan of Phil Anselmo really...the only thing I really enjoy him on is Eibon, but I don't know if that album even got made/released? Eibon is Phil, Fenriz, and Satyr! So, yea wicked badass, but I've only got a couple songs.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 29, 2005)

I dunno, I found that with Down, Phil hit that perfect stoner/booze rock sound that pretty much defines who he is 

None the less,I can understand the feeling I guess. How about the majority of Doom/Stoner?


----------



## cloin (Sep 29, 2005)

Kataklysm... :eyeroll

*edit* Down rules.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, not really into that at all.  Some of it is because I am personally against drug use in general, so that carries over into what I'd like to listen to in music.  Stoner rock/metal is not my thing.



			
				the colin said:
			
		

> Kataklysm... :eyeroll
> 
> *edit* Down rules.



Dude, check the "Holy Crap" spoiler in my sig.

No need to limit this. I am a music fanatic, not just a metal fanatic.

But yeah, any.

You like Hansi but not Warrel?

I'm confuzzled 

Anyhoo, Props for Wilson and Akerfeldt.

But, Glen Burton? Or Benton?


----------



## sageman (Sep 29, 2005)

Dude, you should play some of that on The Incinerator. That's an amazing show and anyone into metal should listen to it.


----------



## cloin (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes!  Kataklysm is coming out with the same album they put out last time which was the same album they put out before that, and on and on.  Sorry, I've just always found Kataklysm to be extemely unimpressive, monotonous, repetitive, poorly drum triggered, watered down death metal.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 29, 2005)

Stoner Rock/Metal rules.

Sleep. \m/ 

Anyhoo, I admit to being a n00b in the Doom genre myself, still working my way in.

BUT there are some amazing bands in Doom/Stoner.


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 29, 2005)

Just different tastes I guess.  I never really found Meshuggah to be all that impressive...


----------



## sageman (Sep 29, 2005)

Kataklysm is like a guilty pleasure, nothing technical, not impressive, just badass. Ambassador of Pain, In Shadows and Dust, Manipulator of Souls, good stuff. Plus, gotta love how Blood on the Swans starts, haha. Good stuff.


----------



## cloin (Sep 29, 2005)

Haha, not liking Meshuggah is all fine and dandy, but to deny their obvious talent is childish.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 29, 2005)

I admit I don't care for Meshuggah much myself, but they are fucking hyper talented.

I mean...the shit they play is f-ing complex.

Much like the oft maligned Dillinger Escape plan


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't know, there are only a few actual death metal bands I like.  Unless the band really impresses me, or have some comedic value I find it hard to get into certain bands.  There are just too many sub-par death metal bands (not Meshuggah, but many others) that I really don't enjoy listening to.  In Meshuggah's case, I never really like his vocals.  Musicwise I find nothing wrong with them.  Same with Nevermore for me, I don't like his voice, but musically they are sound.


----------



## cloin (Sep 29, 2005)

Meshuggah really isn't even death metal.  They're far too progressive to be lumped into that genre.  

And are you crazy?!  Warrel Dane of Nevermore is a god!  A god!


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 29, 2005)

You don't like Warrel Danes vocals? o.O

Wow.

Umm.......

Okay, riddle me this:

Who do you consider to be the best vocalists?

I'm not being an asshole, genuinely curious.


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 29, 2005)

Death metal or otherwise?

Mikael Akerfeldt, Peter Tatgren, Glen Benton, Steven Wilson, Russel Allen, Hansi Kursch, Jens Ryd?n(ex-Naglfar), Maynard James Keenan, Satyr, Tobias Sammet, Ilja Jalkanen (Kiuas), Matt Barlow, Bruce Dickenson...

Benton sorry..



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> You like Hansi but not Warrel?
> 
> I'm confuzzled



Different type of music...different styles. Edit: Just don't like the way he wines kinda.  (Thought it was someone else).


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 29, 2005)

Nope

That's all Warrels own vocals. 

Mind you he went higher more often when he was in Sanctuary, but still. The mans voice is so versatile, I (a severe Devin Townsend fanbpy) would rate him in my top three for vocal versatility and lyrical content.


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't doubt his versatility or range, it's just not my style.


----------



## sageman (Sep 29, 2005)

Warrel is amazing. I do think it's funny though that he has an almost RI accent sometimes, like Heart Collector where he says "the Hahhrt Collector sang", at least how my friend and I hear it. Akerfelt is amazing, love his growls, one of my roommates can't stand his growls for some reason. His voice is so clean too, so good.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 29, 2005)

In the metal industry, my top three fave voices are

Devin Townsend, Mikael Akerfeldt and Warrel Dane

But there are so many great voices out there, Spearhead, Mike Patton, Loreena McKennitt, Enya, Steve Wilson, Tchort, Kristy Thirsk....

Hell, Les Claypool, the guy from Slough Feg, Michael Caldwell (the Smalls), Tom Waits, Johnny Cash. Corb Lund...


----------



## Cash Register (Sep 30, 2005)

I am listening to Implosive Disgorgence right now.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 30, 2005)

HA!

Hmm... No idea why I ha'ed. I just love reading your metal fanboying talk. xP


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Sep 30, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> In the metal industry, my top three fave voices are
> 
> Devin Townsend, Mikael Akerfeldt and Warrel Dane
> 
> ...


  Thank you God for listing Tom Waits


----------



## theskyisfallin (Sep 30, 2005)

I went through a fairly significant Stoner/Doom Rock/Metal phase a while back, with my fave band being Gates of Slumber, any other fans on here?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't really been exposed to them.

Still working my way into the Doom/Stoner world slowly.

It's hard because I am also trying to learn about acid jazz, underground trip-hop, multitudes of hip-hop and early alternative bands.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 2, 2005)

As far as doom metal goes I've been listening to a lot of Southern Lord bands lately.


----------



## cloin (Oct 2, 2005)

Have you heard Rwake?  They're from the city I live in and signed to At A Loss Records.  They're very Neurosis inspired but not nearly as experimental.  They're good though and worth a looking into.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 2, 2005)

I really like Neurosis, will look into those guys.



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> I haven't really been exposed to them.
> 
> Still working my way into the Doom/Stoner world slowly.
> 
> It's hard because I am also trying to learn about acid jazz, underground trip-hop, multitudes of hip-hop and early alternative bands.



You heard DJ Food? I had no idea he was Acid Jazz but I just looked in my iTunes and there he was, being Acid Jazz and I really like his stuff.

Gates of Slumber just own like a new-age Sabbath.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2005)

As far as Stoner goes, my favourite band right now is Sleep. Well, ex-band.


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 3, 2005)

It's almost that time again...time for metal radio!  Make sure you're around tomorrow from 7-10pm Eastern Standard Time(GMT -4) , for the Incinerator Internet metal radio show.  I know this is a pretty shameless plug, but it's a great show.  We take requests, so you get to hear our stuff, and you get the chance to have everyone listen to your favorites as well.  Check the sig. for links and such.  Remember that it's tomorrow.  Hopefully this will be enough advanced warning so that people will not forget, and not too soon that no one sees it.

Hope to have everyone listening tomorrow night.

-P. Pants


----------



## Vibracobra (Oct 3, 2005)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> As far as doom metal goes I've been listening to a lot of Southern Lord bands lately.



Its basically all you need, esp. Boris. And speaking of "Boris", I'm seeing the Melvins on the 21st. Fuckin Heavy.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 3, 2005)

The Melvins \m/

Just picked up Houdini for 3 bucks.


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 4, 2005)

I know I sound like a broken record, but tune in to the Incinerator in about a half hour.  That's 7pm Eastern Time(GMT -5, Check your timezone and figure it out).  Anywho, metal all night long, until 10 anyways.  Tonight's theme is Light and Darkness, all songs will have "light" or "dark" in there somewhere.  So tune in, make requests (as long as they comply with the theme) and have fun.  Important links are in the sig.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 4, 2005)

Meh gotta pass this time.

And last show had a pretty high power metal level, so yeah...=/


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 4, 2005)

Hype it up once we're going if you like it, so maybe more will listen.  I won't be posting during the show.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 4, 2005)

We get the point.


----------



## rockmetalero (Oct 6, 2005)

*hails!! from the peruvian hell!!*

hi people!!, i'm new in this forum and i'm glad to find metal people!!..., i just finished reading all the threads..., cause i didnt wanna repeat oldies discussions..., and i was really getting anoyed with: "hey man! i bleed metal!, i'm a big korn and linkin park fan!!", i was like..., whaaaaaaaaatttt!!..., now things are normal i guess..., it's a metal thread..., so let's talk about metal...
i'm actually not only a metal head..., but a true hard rock fan..., england in the 70s would be the best place in the world...., so..., my top 3 bands of all times are definitely Aerosmith, Deep Purple and Judas Priest...., i know..., Aerosmith, that band's not true hard rock..., but... 1.- my beginings were with this band..., 2.- their 70s stuff is just killer lick after killer lick..., well the 80s were really good..., 90s good..., and now i've rebuild my faith in them, with the blues album (after the ultra comertial years: I dont wan to... - Just Push Play)..., but that's enough about rock....
I really like the nwobhm bands..., there are a meny of unrated bands like satan and legend that deserve more atention..., i don't like at all the 80s american metal..., indeed..., for me hair metal it's not metal.... Trash!!.. i like trash!! it all began with the "welcome to hell" album..., thx Venom..., ah..., and Venom it's not black metal..., i prefer the german wave of trash..., my favorite trash band is SODOM (i can't believe that i have'nt read this name before in the thread), and also i like the old school trash, (like the first Sepultura album, Morvid Visions, their best work from my perspective), the best bands of this style are here in southamerica (i'm peruvian!!) but right now i'm really exited with this band..., merciless..., they're somewhere in europe...Death Metal...,well, i like the old american bands..., Death (r.i.p. Chuck...) specially the first 4 albums... Obituary, Deicide (Deicide is my fave death metal album..., but i hate Benton..., i can't stand him..., poor speaker..) Cannibal Corpse..., Malevolent Creation..., i like sweden bands like Dismember and Entombed... but i don't like at all melodic death metal (but i still like the burning bridges album..., what a master piece) from the death metal nowadays..., i like Nile, Behemoth (they 're death metal now...), Cryptopsy..., mmmmm..., there are some bands left..., but i prefer the old death metal..., and well..., i can't say a word about black metal 'cause i haven't heard enough (just the principal bands)..., i don't like doom, gothic, industrial, power metal...
But heavy metal is what i hear the most...., the gods Judas..., the kings Manowar..., the beast Maiden.., Accept, King Diamond, Primal Fear, Dio, Black Sabbath (wihtout ozzy, wiht ozzy they're hard rock), Scorpions, Saxon, Loudness, Diamond Head, Thor,etc, etc.... 
that's all, i wanna say that being a metal head here is really difficult... bands just don't come here..., i only have seen: Dismember, SODOM, Kreator, Destruction, Anthrax, Iron Maiden (but i have to go to Argentina), Hammerfall came but i couldn't go, Pandemia, Fleshless, Sepultura, Masacre, and that's it in the last 3 and a half years (i think...)..., but that doesn't matter..., i'm never gonna give up..., and here we are waiting the Desaster show in 2weeks...., and Napalm Death have confirmed their prescence here..., DD...
well that's all for now..., i hope to be in contact with you people..., bye....


----------



## rockmetalero (Oct 6, 2005)

i promise to be shorter next time


----------



## Voynich (Oct 6, 2005)

And use periods and capitals next time? >.>

Seriously. Eyeburn galore here *_*


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 6, 2005)

Glad to see such a metal fan, but Mahos right, that was a seriously difficult read.

Anyhoo, welcome, and let me help with the Black Metal if you want to try


----------



## rockmetalero (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok, Got It..., I'm Lookning For Underground  Heavy Metal Bands..., Anyone Who Can Help Me??..., When I Say Heavy Metal..., I Mean Traditional Heavy Metal... Like Judas Priest Or Manowar..., I'm Sure That There Are Great Bands That I Have'nt Heard Before....


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 6, 2005)

If all you are looking for is traditional Heavy Metal I won't be of much help.

Here's a few though:

Warchild
Winterfell
Isengard
Dragonlance

Enjoy.

Should you choose to expand into more genres, there are a few Metal Fanatics in here willing to help


----------



## metalanime (Oct 6, 2005)

A really good black death metal band is Augery.  they are very heavy and crazy sounding, but the black metal parts annoy me, mainly cause im not a huge black metal fan other than some Emperor and the vocals are opera like in the black metal parts.  They have some really great heavy music though


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 6, 2005)

Clutch \m/

You must listen to Clutch!


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 6, 2005)

Just grabbed the two mp3s (augury) from Galy Records site, they aren't too bad.  I'll have to give them a few listens before I say anything definitive though.


----------



## metalanime (Oct 6, 2005)

there are some augery songs that are really great, like cosmic migration, beatus and alien shores.  I am pretty picky about what i listen to, and you kind of have to be with metal because there are so many bands that dont have alot of melody or just sound loud and call themselves metal.  

I fuckin hate clutch, I saw them at sotu and they fuckin pissed me off cause they arent metal and played a fucking long set.  they are bar rock, not metal.  Im also a huge opeth fan.  

check out vehemence off the album god was created.  their best album.  the vocalist has a really great deep growl.  really great music too, figured out like 5 of thier songs.  the drummer fucking kicks ass too.  saw them live, and while it was a really small 7 dollar show, still one of the best sets ive seen.


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of clutch either.  I didn't go to SOTU because I can't stand pretty much every band that played except for Opeth.  There were way more hardcore/metalcore bands on that tour than actual metal bands.  SYL and Gwar would have been cool to see, but I didn't feel like spending the money on just those three.  Especially because I would have had to deal with the fans of the hardcore bands (ugh).  Anyways, I'm seeing Opeth in a few weeks so it doesn't matter.


----------



## metalanime (Oct 6, 2005)

yeah, at sotu, gwar played a great set, though im not a fan of them, syl really sucked, and opeths set kind of sucked because they only played 3 songs, deliverance, the grand conjuration, and demon of the fall, and I dont really like the grand conjuration.  Opeth will be near me between the 21st and 24th of this month so I may go see them again.  At least at sotu I got thier autographs twice, except for martin lopez.  

There was alot of stupid little fucks though.  screaming for norma jean and crap like that


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 6, 2005)

They only played 3 songs!?  I'm really glad I didn't go now.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 6, 2005)

SYL really sucked?

WTF?

They not only have a synergy that few other bands can ever achieve, they have one of the most high-powered entertaining live shows available. Not too mention, they are also one of the heaviest and strongest metal bands right now.

And while I love Opeth, their live show leaves a LOT to be desired. A LOT.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 6, 2005)

o_0

sdfsdfg?

You got weird taste mister =/  I'm with Cata on this one.


----------



## metalanime (Oct 6, 2005)

thier live show just sucked, it didnt sound great at all.  they are heavy, and I am a fan of gene hoglan, but seriously, i was looking forward to seeing them live and was severely disappointed.  the most enternaining parts were in between songs, but even that wasnt all that great.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 6, 2005)

.......

Explain please.

I am curious what you mean by it sounded shitty.


----------



## metalanime (Oct 6, 2005)

it just sounded noisy, nothing really caught me.  I stuck around for the first couple songs and just got annoyed, but like I said im very picky.  after a while I just left and sat down where they had the radio playing, which I did for most the the show other than gwar and opeth.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 6, 2005)

metalanime said:
			
		

> it just sounded noisy, nothing really caught me.  I stuck around for the first couple songs and just got annoyed, but like I said im very picky.  after a while I just left and sat down where they had the radio playing, which I did for most the the show other than gwar and opeth.





What's the point of going to a show...then sitting and listening to the radio?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 6, 2005)

Haha

What he said ^


----------



## Voynich (Oct 6, 2005)

Come on...concerts are fun. I spent the Opeth concert with a guy screaming "Bloodbath" in my ears and Mikeal's guitars dying on him every other song...massively enjoyed myself though. Concerts are never perfect but that's part of the fun xD


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 6, 2005)

That's true
god knows, I have seen Soulscar five times, opening for Dimmu, SYL, Therion, Retrovision and on their own

and those poor bastards always have something go wrong.

But hey..it's still fun.

None the less...SYL cannot suck live. It's that simple


----------



## louuster (Oct 6, 2005)

The SOTU was too much of a bad hardcore tour instead of a real metal tour. Putting bands like everytime I die and Opeth together is just wrong :S


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes and no. Opeth has now been seen by many, many more fans than before. This only gives them more exposure.

If only fifteen guys walk away from that Tour looking to check out Opeth (or Strapping Young Lad, Clutch, GWAR, etc) then it was a good idea. Not to mention that when a band like Opeth or SYL hits the stage, all that vaunted hardcore "technical" elitism melts in the face of their sets.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 7, 2005)

Goddamnit. I need to trick SYL to come to Syracuse.


----------



## louuster (Oct 7, 2005)

^^Yeah, I guess that's how I should see it.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2005)

I remember seeing Meatlocker Seven open for SYL in Victorie. While ML7 aren't technically Hardcore, they have a good solid core element, and some great technical playing.

They also have rabid hardcore fans.

By the end of SYLs set, all of the CD's Devy and gang had brought along were gone.

That's good enough reason to make these kind of mixed tours IMO.

And I discovered ML7 and loved them ever since.


----------



## metalanime (Oct 7, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> What's the point of going to a show...then sitting and listening to the radio?



the point was seeing opeth.  Im not gonna stand around and watch bands that suck and piss me off.


----------



## metalanime (Oct 7, 2005)

Maho said:
			
		

> Come on...concerts are fun. I spent the Opeth concert with a guy screaming "Bloodbath" in my ears and Mikeal's guitars dying on him every other song...massively enjoyed myself though. Concerts are never perfect but that's part of the fun xD



funny that you mention that cause during deliverance, the mic stopped working before he even started singing, and while they were trying to fix it, in which they seemed in no rush to do, they cut off his guitar and didnt get it back until after they fixed the mic.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 8, 2005)

metalanime said:
			
		

> the point was seeing opeth.  Im not gonna stand around and watch bands that suck and piss me off.




Ah, quit pissing n' moaning. I live in a city of musical exile. At least you can see some bands you like.


----------



## louuster (Oct 8, 2005)

^Damn that must be sad.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 8, 2005)

Agreed. I have to travel at least 250 miles and risk getting raped if I wanna see a decent band. xP  So quit your whining and cherish your priviledged location.


----------



## cloin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hell, rape me fucking silly, just let me see some good bands first.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 8, 2005)

the colin said:
			
		

> Hell, rape me fucking silly, just let me see some good bands first.



Don't mind me taking up that offer xP


----------



## metalanime (Oct 8, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> Ah, quit pissing n' moaning. I live in a city of musical exile. At least you can see some bands you like.




Im not pissing and moaning, it was a good show.  Still had to drive 2 hours to see them though.  Its not my fault most of the bands sucked, but thats not why i went anyway.  not alot of shows come here either, but sometimes they do, Nile came, morbid angel, slayer a few times, pantera, diecide, vehemence (back when nathan was still around), and a few other rock and classic rock bands and what not, but I dont really go to shows unless they have something that is worth it or I get in for free.


----------



## cloin (Oct 8, 2005)

We don't get many big shows here either, but we get plenty of awesome underground acts like Origin, Misery Index, Arsis, Collapsar, The Lord Weird Slough Feg, etc.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

I lived in Vancouver.

I have seen Dimmu, Hypocrisy, Children of Bodom, Nevermore, Moonspell, Opeth, Strapping Young Lad, Meatlocker 7, Motorhead...

I could go on, but I won't. cause I live in Calgary right now...and it is teh suckage...but still better than poor Erks situation.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 9, 2005)

I live in Syracuse, no metal bands come here. Literally. All we have is local bands playing. And, on the rare ocassion bands do come, its a 3 hour drive and usually costs like 40 bucks. I dont have any money, and no transportation


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

Sucks to be him ^


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 9, 2005)

Hell fucking yeah it does.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't even know where Syracuse is located xP


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

It's like the asshole of New York

XD


----------



## louuster (Oct 9, 2005)

Rofl... Being worse than Calgary means you're really bad  (sry Cata, but I heard Calgary is pretty boring... then again, you had girls showing their boobs in the streets when the Flames were in the playoffs  )


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

louuster said:
			
		

> Rofl... Being worse than Calgary means you're really bad  (sry Cata, but I heard Calgary is pretty boring... then again, you had girls showing their boobs in the streets when the Flames were in the playoffs  )



Ah yes, the infamous Red Mile. Sports fanaticism at it's most beautiful. 

But indeed, Calgary fucking sucks. It has no scenes unless you are drooling Indi-kids or Cowboys >.<

Decent punk community, but no metal, and the live show scene is like a bad western...just tumbleweeds and old men on harmicas.

Well, I DO get to see Corb Lund next weekend.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 11, 2005)

What kinda cowboy? 


Syracuse has no scene, no sports boobs, no nothing. Except a big old mall, about to get even bigger, yay.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 11, 2005)

The wrong kind of cowboy.

Tight jeans and tight hats on big heads in big trucks.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 11, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I lived in Vancouver.
> 
> I have seen Dimmu, Hypocrisy, Children of Bodom, Nevermore, Moonspell, Opeth, Strapping Young Lad, Meatlocker 7, Motorhead...
> 
> I could go on, but I won't. cause I live in Calgary right now...and it is teh suckage...but still better than poor Erks situation.



Vancouver is one of my favorite cities. My cousin lives there now and it gives me a cheap excuse to visit. 

Soilent Green's "Sewn Mouth Secrets" was just re-released today. A staple of the metal genre. Info and whatnot.

Tracks and whatnot.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 11, 2005)

I actually never really got into Soilent Green, but I have heard much love for them.

And yes, Vancouver rules.

An entire store dedicated just to metal makes it so.


----------



## cloin (Oct 11, 2005)

Soilent Green is pretty alright.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 11, 2005)

SG is a bad that must be seen to believe. Almost as powerful as the music is the story behind the band. Anyone who has cheated death twice out of sheer toughness, recorded most of an album from his hospital bed, and taught himself how to walk again in a public swimming pool is guarenteed to make damn good heavy metal/grindcore.


----------



## Naruto_X_Hinata (Oct 11, 2005)

love the thread im in a band called driven alchemy we're a mixture of punk, metal , and gothic i play bass kyle sweeney is on drums, stephine habeck is on vocals, and jowell stuebe on guitar


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, a metal thread!

Just thought I'd pop in to say that I'm seeing Judas Priest, Rob Zombie and Anthrax on Oct. 30th in Long Beach and also Children of Bodom on Nov. 27th in Hollywood.

Guess I should make one of them thar favorite band lists:

Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Children of Bodom, Black Sabbath, Cryptic Wintermoon, Hollenthon, Therion, Led Zeppelin, Motorhead, Dark Moor, Iced Earth, Mercyful Fate, Yngwie Malmsteen, Shaman, Old Metallica, Lacuna Coil, Nightwish, and Sydian.


----------



## cloin (Oct 12, 2005)

Why the hell are Anthrax and Rob Zombie on the same bill?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 12, 2005)

That's pretty fucked up...

Funny though.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Oct 12, 2005)

I just managed to find "An Extra Nail For Your Coffin" by Lamb of God.  It was a song released only in Japan and it definitely is really good.  I personally like the outro for this song, synchronized electric guitars and all that good metal shit.

And because I care, here's a link in which you can download it from.  Get it while it's hot!


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Oct 12, 2005)

the colin said:
			
		

> Why the hell are Anthrax and Rob Zombie on the same bill?



Does it matter?  As long as I get to see Priest.  

I'm more excited about Children of Bodom though since it'll be the first time I'll see them headlining.  Last time I saw them they were opening for Lamb of God and they only got a 45 minute set.

Speaking of Lamb of God...

*dl's An Extra Nail for Your Coffin*


----------



## metalanime (Oct 12, 2005)

never got into lamb of god, just cause that guys vocals.  the drums arent that great either.


----------



## hot_inferno (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey i cant wait for the 22nd of november so that i can get the new system of a down album!


----------



## BushidoPunk (Oct 12, 2005)

metalanime said:
			
		

> never got into lamb of god, just cause that guys vocals.  the drums arent that great either.


I love Randy Blythe's vocals, he's one of the reasons I listen to Lamb of God.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 12, 2005)

hot_inferno said:
			
		

> Hey i cant wait for the 22nd of november so that i can get the new system of a down album!



That would belong in the "OFFICIAL Pop/Rock" thread.


----------



## cloin (Oct 12, 2005)

Ouch, that'd be a douche.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 12, 2005)

Townsends new album should be out in Late Novemeber/December.

This excites me.

It's supposed to be Aliens diametric opposition.


----------



## cloin (Oct 12, 2005)

Good, because I found *Alien* to be a bit excessive.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 12, 2005)

That's what he wanted it to be.

Over the top, brutality, cheesy solos and every aspect of SYL that works all amped up 

Me, I loved it.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 13, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Townsends new album should be out in Late Novemeber/December.
> 
> This excites me.
> 
> It's supposed to be Aliens diametric opposition.



I expect pimpage as soon as you have it >.>


----------



## Vibracobra (Oct 13, 2005)

Some recent listens that are pretty good:

Between the Buried & Me - Alaska (For a band that I've shit on for 2 years, they pound my face with this prog-metalcore masterpiece. This ablum is tight. In my top 3 for 2005, easy.)
Death - Human
Atheist - Unquestionable Precense (reissues of this band's gems out. guess how loud i'm playing this right now?)
C4AM95 - III
Mastodon - Leviathan (more whale metal plzzz!!)

don't stop shreddin.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 13, 2005)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> Some recent listens that are pretty good:
> 
> Between the Buried & Me - Alaska (For a band that I've shit on for 2 years, they pound my face with this prog-metalcore masterpiece. This ablum is tight. In my top 3 for 2005, easy.)
> Death - Human
> ...



Two thumbs up for Mastodon. I like Remission better though.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 14, 2005)

Mastadon.

I actually prefer Leviathan. It's got more....IT. I dunno, it's hard for me to quantify, but Leviathan blew Remission out of the water IMO. And that is a big feat.


----------



## cloin (Oct 14, 2005)

I still really dig *Lifesblood*.  _Battle at Sea_ fucking ruled.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 14, 2005)

True ^

very true.


----------



## louuster (Oct 14, 2005)

Anthrax and Priest were in town 2 days ago, but I missed them ing


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 14, 2005)

Commit Hari Kiri


----------



## Vikrat (Oct 15, 2005)

Ehm lezze. Metallica,Iced Earth, Sonata Arctica, Blind Guardian and a little Slayer every now and then.


----------



## louuster (Oct 15, 2005)

By the way the new Solefald is fuckin amazing :amazed. In harmonia universali was good, but this ones is like 100X better.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 16, 2005)

^ This man speaks no lie

It is that good.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 16, 2005)

louuster said:
			
		

> Anthrax and Priest were in town 2 days ago, but I missed them ing



Ouch... ...i picked up my ticket yesterday. You can have mine.


----------



## louuster (Oct 16, 2005)

My friend who went keeps telling me how awesome Rob was when he entered the stage with his huge leather coat ing


----------



## Jagermonster (Oct 16, 2005)

I saw Judas Priest with Anthrax last month and it fucking rocked! Probably the best concert I've been to since Gwar. Plus, Priest played "You've got another thing coming" which kicked ass! The only thing I was disappointed about was that Anthrax didn't play "Bring the Noise" or any S.O.D. songs.


----------



## Vibracobra (Oct 17, 2005)

I've been listening to DRAGONFORCE all day. They are an awesome blast from the past.


----------



## rockmetalero (Oct 19, 2005)

Yesterday here in Peru the german band DESASTER gave a great show, the biggest since Anthrax...

The opening show (the local bands: Anal Vomit, Necropsya, and Bestial Possession) were great. 

Once DESASTER appeared, the mosh started and there is no way to describe the excitment of the people. Sataniac, Odin, Tormentor and Infernal looked really happy at the end of the show, actually I could speak with Infernal, and he was amazed about the people's answer (and a little drunk too), I bought him a beer , he deserved it. My personal faves: Teutonic Steel and Metalized Blood.

In 2 weeks Napalm Death will be here..., same place, I hope to repeat the insane moments of yesterday...


----------



## CWar (Oct 20, 2005)

Let's see.
Blind Guardian, Edguy, Kamelot, Emperor, Borknagar, Nightwish, Rhapsody, Zyklon, Dimmu Borgir, Bathory, Bal-sagoth, Children of Bodom, Avantasia, Burzum, Opeth, Immortal, Finntroll, Haggard, Iced Earth, Moonspell, Metallica, My Dying Bride, Nevermore, Ram-Zet, Ragnarok, Vintersorg, Wintersun, Soilwork, Sonata Arctica, Symphony X, and many more. \m/


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice.

VERY nice.


----------



## Vibracobra (Oct 22, 2005)

I just got back from the Melvins and they are the fucking heaviest band on the planet. Every note is monolithic. They actaully played Night Goat, and they played Amazon!! 2005 is officially a good year now.

They were touring as the backing band for Jello Biafro, so they also did a buch of Dead Kennedys songs with him. That was cool. I love Jello, but hes really annoying. I hope that album they did with him is the last, so they can get back to being gargantuan.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 22, 2005)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> I just got back from the Melvins and they are the fucking heaviest band on the planet. Every note is monolithic. They actaully played Night Goat, and they played Amazon!! 2005 is officially a good year now.
> 
> They were touring as the backing band for Jello Biafro, so they also did a buch of Dead Kennedys songs with him. That was cool. I love Jello, but hes really annoying. I hope that album they did with him is the last, so they can get back to being gargantuan.



Melvins are adamantium hard. I'm jealous.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 22, 2005)

I need to get my hands on te Melvins tribute album.

It's got Strapping Young Lad, Dillinger Escape Plan, Abdullah and more...


----------



## mow (Oct 22, 2005)

My mate played some Abdullah - S/T for me last night, I fell in love with him and them.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 22, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I need to get my hands on te Melvins tribute album.
> 
> It's got Strapping Young Lad, Dillinger Escape Plan, Abdullah and more...



I can arrange that.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 23, 2005)

Please do 

Nice

This news makes me happy

>.>
<.<

Veeerrryyyy happy.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 23, 2005)

omg! Can I get that one to!


----------



## cloin (Oct 24, 2005)

French bands?  How about Scarve or Phazm?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 24, 2005)

SYL and Devy automatically make you cool people.


----------



## Sex (Oct 24, 2005)

Anathema, Andromeda, Angra, Arch Enemy, Avantasia, Ayreon, Black Sabbath, Behemot, Cannibal Corpse, Carcass, Children of Bodom (Follow the Reaper era), Cryptopsy, Dark Moor, Death, Dragonhammer, Dream Theater, Devin Townsend, Ensiferum, Eternal Tears of Sorrow, Finntroll, Gamma Ray, Gwar, Haggard, Hypocrysy, Iced Earth, Impaled, In Flames, Iron Maiden, It Dies Today, Kalmah, Katatonia, Kreator, Krisiun, Lacuna Coil, Lamb of God, Limbonic Art, Lykathea Aflame, Masterplan, Megadeath, Meshuggah, Metallica, Mnemic, My Dying Bride, Napalm Death, Nevermore, Nightwish, Nile, Opeth, Psycopathia, Queensryche, Rhapsody, Sentenced, Sepultura, Shadow Gallery, Shadows Fall, Slayer, Soilwork, Solefald, Sonata Arctica, Strapping Young Lad, The Agony Scene, The Bled, Therion, Type O Negative, Ulver, Unearth...

With a list so big, I was bound to pass like... 50 bands or something. >_o

Am I cool? =P


----------



## cloin (Oct 24, 2005)

No shortage of good stuff there.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 24, 2005)

Indeed

It is good to see the spread of metal in there.


----------



## Sex (Oct 24, 2005)

Not sure if any of you have ever heard Lykathea Aflame, if you like technical death/grind,  be sure to give 'em a spin. Fucking awesome. \m/


----------



## cloin (Oct 24, 2005)

I have their album _Elvenefris_.


----------



## Narikaa (Oct 25, 2005)

I usually listen to...
Nightwish
Rammstein
Lacuna Coil (They remind me of Nightwish, a lot.)
Metallica (I REALLY need to see that movie of there's)
Iron Maiden
Rhapsody - I don't know whether to class them as Symphonic Metal or Power Metal...
The White Stripes

there's probably more, but I don't think I consider them as 'Metal'.


----------



## Sex (Oct 25, 2005)

the colin said:
			
		

> I have their album _Elvenefris_.



And I thought they were fairly unknown. >_o


----------



## Voynich (Oct 25, 2005)

Colin and Cata are rubbing of on people or that metal disease is actually contagious


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 25, 2005)

The White Stripes?
Metal??

*cough*

Anyhoo, Rhapsody are cheese, but can be fun.
Maiden just flat out rule.

And yes, Colin and I are infectious.


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2005)

My friend has given me 10 GWAR records.

Thsi is a good day.


----------



## Sex (Oct 31, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> My friend has given me 10 GWAR records.
> 
> Thsi is a good day.



Please, please, please, can you send _Violence Has Arrived_ and _Ragnar?k_? >_>


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2005)

Sure thing, I'll send them to you now


----------



## Sex (Oct 31, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Sure thing, I'll send them to you now



Oh my God, I love you Moe! ^__^


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2005)

With pleasure ^.^

Cata/colin, which record should I spin first?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 31, 2005)

I recommend Scumdogs of the Universe, then follow it up with the War Party.

This will in effect show the peak of gwars two tactics. Scumdogs is blatant humour punk-metal, and War Party is more sarcastic and subtle humour, while they have really pushed themselves musically.


----------



## cloin (Oct 31, 2005)

*Violence Has Arrived* is great too.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 31, 2005)

yes, yes it is
that should be number three


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 1, 2005)

*Bohab-hazard*

Haha, good to see some Gwar-ness in this forum. War Party is like their Reign in Blood and Carnival Of Chaos is like their Soundtrack to Your Escape(But it wasn't that bad of an album, I mean F(r)iend was a pretty good song.) Their live show is quite an experience as well. I recommend it to everyone. Plus, it was my first metal show. A memorable night indeed.  Haha, schweet.


----------



## Professor Pants (Nov 1, 2005)

Just saw the Opeth, Nevermore, and Fireball Ministry show on Sunday.  Great show I must say.  Opeth were awesome as usual.  Did a good set, mixed it up with songs from every album except the first two.  Much better than the Deliverance tour, when they pretty much only played from Deliverance and Damnnation.  No Drapery Falls, so I was a little disappointed but other than that, great songs. (Baying of the Hounds, When, Bleak, Face of Melinda, In My Time of Need, Deliverance, The Grand Conjuration, Blackwater Park, Demon of the Fall, possibly more that are not coming to mind.)  
Nevermore was so-so, I couldn't hear his voice well, so that was a plus.  The guitars were a little too muffled, and I couldn't really discern the music.  It's too bad, because I enjoy the music, just not his singing.  Fireball Ministry was decent enough.  Not my type of metal really.  It sucks because the next scheduled tour date Into Eternity takes over for Fireball Ministry. I would have liked to see them again.


----------



## mow (Nov 2, 2005)

Dear god, GWAR fucking rocks.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 2, 2005)

anyone like zeppelin here *sarcastic*

someone needs to make a classic rock thread


----------



## SmokingPepper (Nov 2, 2005)

Doomsday said:
			
		

> anyone like zeppelin here *sarcastic*



If that wasn't sarcastic you'd be dead.


----------



## Sex (Nov 2, 2005)

Pants; how can you _not_ like his voice? O_O

I'd rate Warrel Dane as one of the top vocalists on the metal scene. =P


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 2, 2005)

^ What he said.

Danes voice is epic.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 2, 2005)

*sneaks out*

*can clearly remember telling Cata she didn't like Dane's voice*

I'm not here...*runs away from angry lynchmob* XD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 2, 2005)

You also don't like Garms voice, which automatically negates your opinion XD


----------



## Voynich (Nov 2, 2005)

Don't make me put that pic of your ass on Google! XD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 2, 2005)

I have enough stalkers thank you very much.

Though I admit, it would be damn funny XD

Anyhoo.

Warrel Danes voice fucking rules. and I know colins behind me on this one.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 2, 2005)

I will rename that picture "the divine behin' " and create a fanlisting ;p  



Now all I need is a picture of Colin's ass and we could start a new cult


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 2, 2005)

Two Metal 4 U

>.>

That quote was full of way too many puns


----------



## Voynich (Nov 2, 2005)

xD Kinda. But hey, geekery is what we do best. And getting naked of course. \m/


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 2, 2005)

I am very good at both.

Oh and ripping up albums. Also very good at that


----------



## Voynich (Nov 2, 2005)

Are you good at uploading too? 

Cause as far as I can see I will never be reunited with Jerry Cantrell if MSN can have a say about it.

No hurry, just subtly hinting. >.>


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 2, 2005)

hah

We'll see what we can do about that.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 2, 2005)

If you do that I'll have your metal babies. Loads of them so you can build an army and actually sacrifice all those villages you were supposed to earlier


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 2, 2005)

sacrificing villagers tastes like butter.

Precious butter.

<.<


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Nov 3, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> sacrificing villagers tastes like butter.
> 
> Precious butter.
> 
> <.<



And not margarine. Screw fake butter.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 3, 2005)

There's a man who knows how to devour offspring ^


----------



## louuster (Nov 3, 2005)

Rawr!! Eating babies! Now that's metal


----------



## Professor Pants (Nov 3, 2005)

Not to get off topic from the baby eating or anything...because I thoroughly enjoy that but there have got to be some "great" vocalists that you guys don't enjoy.  I'm sure you can think of some if you tried.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

Not really.

It depends on wether or not you define the hideous mockery of vocals that Coldplay puts out as genius.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 4, 2005)

"great" vocalists = Jonas Bjerre
<3 Mew


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Nov 4, 2005)

POWER METAL AT ITS FINEST!!!! BE PREPARED FOR SOME EPIC ASS MUSIC!!!

p.s. sorry if somebody already mentioned them, this thread is enormous


----------



## Voynich (Nov 4, 2005)

Dragonforce makes at least 3 of us laugh 


But then again, I'm a powermetal disliker so yeah..


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Nov 4, 2005)

Dragonforce rocks and I STILL laugh everytime I hear it.

Bring on the Demons and Wizards. Blind Guardian side project. Sweet, sweet, good, ol' timey metal.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 4, 2005)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Dragonforce rocks and I STILL laugh everytime I hear it.
> 
> Bring on the Demons and Wizards. Blind Guardian side project. Sweet, sweet, good, ol' timey metal.



Wasn't Demons and Wizards a collaboration between Blind Guardian and Iced Earth?  I can't remember now if Iced Earth was involved...


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Nov 4, 2005)

Jon Schaffer of Iced Earth and Hansi Kürsch of Blind Guardian to be exact.


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Nov 4, 2005)

o hell yeah I laugh! But you gotta admit, it makes you wanna go questing...... . . .   . for dragons.. .    . .          . to slay   >_>;;


----------



## Voynich (Nov 4, 2005)

It makes me wanna play DDR actually  


Damn you Fury of the Storm! ing


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

It makes me want to make Baby Jesus cry 

>.>

Anyhoo, welcome to the pit of madness.


----------



## Vibracobra (Nov 4, 2005)

_Full the moon and midnight sky
Through the dark they ride
Warriors of forever 
Will sacrifice the right

One for all and all for one
The future time has come
Faces filled with torment
Your heart beats like a drum

Never will you look back again
You'll fight on 'til the end
Together we will live on
Forever more...

In this land we have defended 
From all things dark and cruel
Now we are defenseless 
In a land where dragons rule..._

Who writes that?!?!?! Only the most extreme power metel sextet on the planet!! Seriously, Herman Li for a new place in the Gods of Giutar Solos.

I am so tempted to drive up to Quebec to see them in their North American debut on NOV. 20. Oh sweet temptation....


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Nov 5, 2005)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> _Full the moon and midnight sky
> Through the dark they ride
> Warriors of forever
> Will sacrifice the right
> ...


 
lmao I AGREE! They are entirely too good at guitar. TOO GOOD I SAY!



			
				Maho said:
			
		

> It makes me wanna play DDR actually
> 
> 
> Damn you Fury of the Storm!



FOR VICTORY WEEE RIDDDDDE!!!! FURRRY OF THE STOOOOORRRRMMM!!!  ::kills 5 dragons and saves 12 damsels at once::


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 6, 2005)

Those almost remind of some Immortal lyrics I read once. They were talking about how "grim" it is to hang out on some cold-ass mountain in Scandinavia. 
Funny shit. At times I wonder if they take themselves as seriously as I think they do.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 6, 2005)

They believe in every word, I say...


----------



## louuster (Nov 6, 2005)

Immortal fuckin rock!!!! No matter how ridiculous the look they're still the shit


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, Horgh has said once that the spirit behind the words is honest, but sometimes they liked to poke fun at themselves.

So, a dash of Venoms mentality leaked in, and I highly suspect that's why Immortal were so awesome, the ability to laugh inwardly at themsleves.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 7, 2005)

just downloaded all 3 albums of disturbed it rocks
even though i havent listened to all the songs yet


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm sorry.

>.>

Anyhoo, I need to get the new Peccatum EP. A video, a cover and five new songs.

And it's Peccatum.

Peccatum fucking rule.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 7, 2005)

I wonder what ever happened to Celtic Frost? Is it true that they got lost?


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone heard of A Perfect Circle? I only have the 13th step album.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Celtic Frost?

Just finished recording their newest album. After like thirteen years off, they went into the studio with Peter Tagtgren (Hypocricy, Pain, Abyss) and recorded an album to launch a new series of tours.

They are still around, and I have an eery feeling they are going to challenge us yet again with this album.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh shit, I thought they broke up sometime ago. I guess that's what you get for listening to "Celtic Frosted Flakes" by SOD and typing.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

They did break up. They all went on to do other shit for quite a few years, but about three/four years ago, they started brain storming and writing songs for fun, and then decided to make a new album and do some touring.

I am psyched.


----------



## cloin (Nov 7, 2005)

Cata is correct, Peccatum's newest ep _The Moribund People_ is fucking great.


On another note, I saw Meshuggah this past weekend and my god, it was the most intense experience of my life.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

I still fucking hate you man.

If you go see Hypocrisy and DO not get hurt in the moshpit, you are not metal 

Anyhoo, I need to buy the Moribund People.

Peccatum are truly awesome ...stuff.


----------



## Sniper (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow...you guyz are some serious rock heads. I like stuff like fall out boy, billy talent, nirvana, blink 182, sum 41, greenday.

Not really metal. =/


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Nope, not really metal at all.

But I think you are mistaking us just for metal heads.

That would be an incorrect assumption.

We listen to whatever is good, and atleast the colin and I are very opinionated assholes


----------



## cloin (Nov 7, 2005)

I just love the avant garde.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 7, 2005)

Any of you guys ever make a really uninformed CD purchase? I remember when I was buying a Naruto manga and I bought Soundtrack to Your Escape in a rare lapse of judgement. It still pains me to this day that I bought that CD instead of Whoracle. But next week I redeemed myself and bought Morbid Angel's Covenant.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh yes.

That's why Cannibal Corpse - Galleries of Suicide sits on my shelf virtually untouched.

Infact, it is one of my two oldest remaining CD's, out of my original two hundred plus CD collection, the thief left behind Chris deBurgh - Spanish Train (thank god) and Cannibal Corpse (asshole.)

Oh and I also bought a Rhapsody album based entirely on the cover art.

Yeah.


----------



## cloin (Nov 7, 2005)

I make uninformed purchases all the time.  Sometimes they pay off, but usually I find myself smashing records out of frustration.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

I try not to do it anymore.

But...well, you know, enticing cover art.....


----------



## cloin (Nov 7, 2005)

I find myself buying absolutely any album I come across that actually proclaims itself to be 'pure fucking satanic black metal' on the cd case.  God that's funny.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

which means you have gotten your hands on some truly badly produced, poorly played shit recorded in the drummers moms basement.

Ahhh, corpsepaint and leathers.


----------



## cloin (Nov 7, 2005)

But it's so fun to listen to, and so funny.  I mean, come on man, 'fukkin' kVlt!'  Hahahaha.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

2 Tr00 man teh nekrokvlt black metuhl is teh bestest.

>.>

Hehehe

I mean I LIKE Black Metal as a sound (mostly) but damn, I could certainly live without the imagery.

Probably why I like Akercocke so much, any guys who play death infused satanic black metal while wearing business suits are awesome in my books.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 7, 2005)

I think some black metal tries too hard to be all "tr00 kvlt" and scary and ends up making itself look ridiculous. To most metal veterans, anyway. The only people I think find black metal imagery scary are republicans and old people. Off the topic, I once knew a guy who considered himself a "satanist" and a "warlock" because he listened to Cradle of Filth and Marilyn Manson. Other than that he was a pretty cool guy. I felt like calling him on his delusions a few times, but I thought it would be better for him to grow out of it on his own.


----------



## louuster (Nov 7, 2005)

I think it was Hellhammer who said that black metal bands that have bad production aren't doing it because they're "real", but because they want tho hide the fact that they suck at playing their instruments


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Heh

True dat.

Black Metal has some of the most amusing and childish imagery in the metal scene.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 7, 2005)

I think the only time bad production is an acceptible excuse is when you clearly don't have the money to afford it. Like Megadeth's first album, Killing is my Business... And business is good!, and that album is a fucking classic! Same goes for Show No Mercy and Kill'em All.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Production is as important a tool as any instrument IMO, and gritty and grindy production are still different than just badly produced.


----------



## cloin (Nov 7, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with gritty production.  Pig Destroyer's album _Prowler in the Yard_ is a good example of this.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

As I said, there's a difference between gritty and just bad (or none at all)

But it can be a hard line to define.


----------



## louuster (Nov 7, 2005)

But there is definitely something wrong with over-producing an album while trying to make it sound under-produced, see Metallica's St-Anger.


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

My friend just gave me _Nile - In Their Darkened Shrines_.

Needless to say, I requested her hand in marriage


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

There is so much wrong with that album that the production is merely par for course.

Ironic that not three months apart, Metallica (minus Newsted) releases an utter steaming pile of fecal remains, and VoiVod (add Newsted) releases a strong, tight and highly impressive album.

Edit: In Their Darkened Shrines is a fucking brilliant Epic!


----------



## louuster (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah I know I never said it was a good album, but I heard they really over did it in the studio while trying to return to their kill'em all sound.

And RIP Piggy, who died in August this year ing


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Edit: In Their Darkened Shrines is a fucking brilliant Epic!



I dont know what to listen to! The Smalls or Nile; so much goodness.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Umm

>.O

Don't do that to me man.

I recommend The Smalls - Waste and tragedy, then Nile, then the Smalls.


----------



## louuster (Nov 7, 2005)

By the way thanks again for The Smalls, I was finally able to dl it yesterday


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

\m/

Best songs ever:

Toughest Times, Domination, Payload, Two Pigs in a Gunny Sack, Empty V, Pity the Man With the Fast Right Hand, Murdering Me..

I should make a best of album...with my own art. 

Could be fun.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 7, 2005)

You're Gonna Die~ The Smalls. Awesome song, tied with Domination though.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

What he actually meant was toughest Times ^


----------



## cloin (Nov 7, 2005)

Fuck that, get Roger Dean to draw your 'best of' cover art.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

That would be interesting.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 7, 2005)

Any of you guys think that SOD will tour again? I would do anything, I mean _anything_ to see them live at Bogart's. Yes, _anything_. hahaha


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Kinky.

I've never been a big SoD or Milan fan.

But they do get a chuckle from me.


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

Tony Laureano is a fucking machine, the drum work is out of this world.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes I did. I was listening to the song though and that part came by.


----------



## Vibracobra (Nov 8, 2005)

God Bless Matt Pike.

*Sleep* - Jerusalem
*Sleep* - Dopesmoker
*High on Fire* - Surrounded by Thieves
*High on Fire *- Blessed Black Wings

Bring me herb Doomslayer.


----------



## cloin (Nov 8, 2005)

Matt Pike is a cool guy, very friendly in person.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

Dopesmoker is a wickedly awesome album.

Truly cool.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

Light of day, day of darkness is a really good song. Are their other albums any good?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

Green Carnations albums are all completely awseome IMO. But each one is very different.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd like to check the others out. I only have LoD, DoD.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

Hmm, I think that can be arranged


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

I am now Cata's padawan, learning the ways of metal.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

I have, like an army of Padawans. 

Call me the Emperor!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

I are t3h padawan! Been that way for awhile.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

One of the first you were.

Hmm, yes, to the darkside you came swiftly.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

Catatonik is building up a vast metal army. G'night, I'm off to bed.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

G'night, pleasant nightmares. On a side note, I listened to LoD DoD tonigh while sleeping.


----------



## louuster (Nov 8, 2005)

By the way thanks Erk for LoD DoD! Im dling it now


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh thank gods.

Sorry louuster, I tried...I really did.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm liking some of those songs mroe now Bloodbath, now my head is clearer. Bloodbath - Cry My name sounds better.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, I imagine having a headache the first time you hear Bloodbath could be painful.

But there is no denying those fellows talent.

Bloodbath is really a supergroup.

Both versions. With Mikael or Peter.

LOVE that band.


----------



## cloin (Nov 9, 2005)

Bloodbath kills.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 10, 2005)

Hmm, I'm the odd one out again xD  Such a bad padawan I am...

Neewayz, anyone got some Nightingale for me? ... Somehow I keep listening to the 2 songs I have xD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2005)

Not I.

I have very little Nightingale, VERY little.

Like...two tracks I think.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 10, 2005)

They any good?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2005)

Can't really say.

I know virtually nothing about them, and I can't really recall what the the tracks sound like.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 10, 2005)

Bloodbath, I love EATEN!


----------



## cloin (Nov 10, 2005)

I have every Nightingale album available for sharing.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2005)

Ofcourse you do.

As I have pretty much everything Townsend has ever layed a finger on.

Fanboys right


----------



## Sempfy (Nov 10, 2005)

Pain of Salvation own.  That's all I wanted to say.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2005)

Pain of Salvation?

I enjoy some of their work, but I can't say I have fully explored the dicscography.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 11, 2005)

~@ cata: well those are prolly the 2 songs I have too xD

*sexes up Colin*
Mind dropping by on aim or something...? ^_~ I wanna rape your harddrive...


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 11, 2005)

Same here. I'd like some too. Music that is please, not rape.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 11, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Same here. I'd like some too. Music that is please, not rape.



Liar. You totally want me to rape you


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 11, 2005)

Maho said:
			
		

> Liar. You totally want me to rape you


 
You know me too well. But you might find it difficul to subdue me.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 11, 2005)

Only bluff on being hard to get when you can actually pull it off sweety


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 11, 2005)

Bring it on temptress.

I love Devin's album you sent me by the way Cata, Terria is really good.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 11, 2005)

Terria is an awesome album. Hella awesome, if you will.


----------



## cloin (Nov 11, 2005)

_Terria_ is definitely Dev's best.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone got his other albums?


----------



## cloin (Nov 11, 2005)

I have them all, and I *know* Cata does.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm waiting for him to get online.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 12, 2005)

I personally prefer Ocean Machine over Terria >.>


But I'll just be the odd one out again xD


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 12, 2005)

Bad Devil is my favorite track. Terria is my favorite album though...


----------



## cloin (Nov 12, 2005)

_Ocean Machine_ is second only to _Terria_ in my opinion, which we all know is more valuable than Maho's


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

colin, do you mind if you can transfer Ocean Machine to me? I've got the most awful case of the gottahaveit.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 12, 2005)

the colin said:
			
		

> _Ocean Machine_ is second only to _Terria_ in my opinion, which we all know is more valuable than Maho's



Screw you beyatch! xD Everyone knows I'm always right.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2005)

What are we talking about in here?


----------



## cloin (Nov 12, 2005)

All that is metal.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep. Does anyone here think Rites of Spring is a Metal Emo group, or what?


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

Is it me or is there not a Devin Townsend appreciation thread? He's really good, I would have thought Catatonik or moe to have done one.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 12, 2005)

In the mtal for everyone thread, I did a pretty big piece on Devy.

But you are right, it is time I wrote up a thread dedicated entirely to Devin.

Anyhoo, I'l be home tomorrow night Kage, and you can have verything Dev, including the following: Steve Vai - Sex and Religion, Punky Brewster - Cooked on Phonix, Devlab, Lamb of God -As the Palaces Burn (producer), Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos (producer) IR8 - Black in Black (Devy and Newsted), Ayreon - The Human Equation (vocals), Zimmershole - Both albums (producer/guest), and I'm sure I have more.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

Yay! I'm also into Katatonik, Pain, and the colin suggested Dan Swano.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 12, 2005)

Colin is the Swano fount of knowledge, I admire him, butI know les than Colin does.

Katatonia -ing rule, and Peter Tagtgren (Pain, Hypocrisy, Abyss) thanks to Sukito (whom is getting some serious loving) I now have everything by, including almost every abum he has produced.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

I can't believe how fast I have got into metal, it friggin rules! I can't believe I was under such a negative stereotypical impression for so long! Please forgive me.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 12, 2005)

you are forgiven


----------



## cloin (Nov 13, 2005)

I wouldn't say I suggested Dan Swano so much as I fervently endorsed him.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 13, 2005)

W00t, spread the Swano luffin'

~.~ 

*is slightly fangirlish*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 13, 2005)

Okay, so I will begin the lengthy and often painful process of uploading soon, Devin Townsend for everyone


----------



## Sempfy (Nov 14, 2005)

I've only heard 4 Townsend songs, those being Earth Day (Masterpiece), Deep Peace (not far behind), Bad Devil (very funky) and a live cover he did called "Sinner" (not sure who the original artist is though).  Love all of them, and I'll be sure to grab Terria off my brother next time I see him, which is fairly soon.

EDIT: Cata, what Pain of Salvation stuff have you heard?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

I have heard an assortment of Pain of Salvation songs throughout the years, but no full albums that I can recall.

As to Sinner, the original is by Judas Priest.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 14, 2005)

Catatonik, where were you last night? I waited but eventually had to go to bed.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

I was on-line
the entire night

From like 6 PM here onwards till 1 AM


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 14, 2005)

6am in Canada is like 1am here.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

That's not my fault 

Anyhoo, you have been digging through my hard drive for a couple houirs now


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 14, 2005)

I know, lots of good stuff. How long did it take you to assemble such an awesome collection?


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 14, 2005)

What did you guys think about Anthrax before Joey Belladonna joined?


----------



## Voynich (Nov 14, 2005)

*curses*

Colin! Get your divine ass on aim and help me with my Nightingale ;_;


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 14, 2005)

Who's Nightingale?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

Nightingale is Dan Swano and his brother.  Gothic stuff. Good stuff.

As to pre-Belladonna Anthrax, well, I'm not the biggest Anthrax fan in the first place, so I make little distinction myself.


Assembling this collection has been for the most part, the work of about oh....two years? Give or take I think.

My personal bought and owned CD collection (356) has taken about 6 years.


----------



## CWar (Nov 15, 2005)

Anyone got some recommendation for some new power, black and viking metal albums? Haven't been following the scene lately. thanks.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

The new Solefald has all three in it


----------



## CWar (Nov 17, 2005)

Just checked out Solefald. Awesome band. I didn't really like their new album. But their older stuff is awesome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 17, 2005)

Alice Cooper Is Cool, Alice Cooper Rocks.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 17, 2005)

Has anyone heard Judas Priest's new album, Angel of Retribution? I know I heard a few songs at the concert in september, but its been awhile and i don't remember them too well. They really kicked ass that night too.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

You didn';t like the new Solefald o.O

Ah well...

Weird though. It's -ing brilliant.


----------



## Vibracobra (Nov 20, 2005)

I bought a ticket today to see Sunn 0))) in December. I've never seen them before, but I cant wait. I hope its terrifying. Apparantly they make people throw up all the time. As long as they don't play the "brown note" it should be a utterly devestating show.


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Nov 20, 2005)

Slipknot, Otep, Soad, Killswitch Engage, Shadows fall, Chimaria
all the satanic eveil stuff


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

Those are not satanic nor evil ^

Sorry.

My opinion of their music not withstanding, they aren't 'hard' 'evil' nor satanic.

Some of them are good, some are decent, and IMO some are shit, but not satanic nor evil.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 20, 2005)

Not evil in anyway.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

I have decided, that it's almost time to write up an article on metals most 'evil' bands.

Hah.

mayhem, here we come.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I think it would depend on your definition of evil is. When I used to go on the DarkLyrics board(Before I got tired of all the NSBMers and National Socialism debates), one member remarked that burning down churches and murdering 'communist' homosexuals were honorable and noble deeds. I understand burning down churches, but I don't see the correlation between communism and homosexuality. Just sounds like more right-wing bullshit to me.


----------



## Sex (Nov 20, 2005)

I have Nightingale's _"Alive Again"_, and _"I"_ albums... if someone wants 'em. =P

Though, I might have problems uploading them (ask Cata about that XD). >_>


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

By my definition of evil, I go with this: Murder, wanton destruction of property, arson, etc...

and yeah, a lotta NSBM bands qualify.


----------



## hokageryu (Nov 23, 2005)

ok i could use some help here im a huge metal fan but the whole genres are driving me insane i really dono what is what anymore lol i have a huge mix up between Scandinavian metal and if thers such a thing Scandinavian death metal also progresive metal, death metal, black metal, goth metal, melody death metal.

This is what i think is what not sure just what ive been led to belive:
Scandinavian metal = Rhapsody, Stratovarius
Scandinavian death metal = (not sure)
Death metal = In flames
Melody death metal = Children of bodom
Progresive metal = Dream theater
Black metal = Cradle of filth, Dimmu borgir
Goth metal = (not sure)


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

Heh

It's messy isn't it?

Rhapsody = Fantasy Power Metal
Cradle of Filth are by their own words goth metal. Many people would have you believe they are Black Metal...
Dimmu Borgir are still barely Black Metal
In Flames are melodic Death Metal 
Children of Bodom are Power Metal with Black Metal vocals (I have misrepresented them once...*sighs*)

If you would like to know more about Metal, well, 

Let me introduce myself 

I'm Catatonik, and I can help you.


----------



## hokageryu (Nov 23, 2005)

hehe ya ive had a few convs with you in the past but ive been dead for a while ^^ .
It would be an honor if you passed some of your wisdom on to me *bows*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

well, like I tell everyone, if you have AIM, MSN, or YIM add me and we can do it right 

If not, get one of them


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

LOLZILLA said:
			
		

> Alright I'll post my list:
> 
> Opeth (just ownage)
> Arch Enemy (not the old singer he SUCKED)
> ...



*cracks knuckles*

Farmakon: Like a jazzier thrashier Opeth
Nevermore: Fast, power metal/thrash with VERY intelligent lyrics and amazing guitars and vocals.
Green Carnation: The album, Light of Day, Day of Darkness is the nigh on perfect metal album, it takes elements of all metal, plus psychedelia, jazz and electronica. Their other stuff is more prog influenced.
Limbonic Art: Black Metal that combines symphonic greatness and brutal blackness for perfection
Amon Amarth: Viking Death metal with some of the most insane guitar and drum work. Just awesome.


----------



## cloin (Nov 23, 2005)

LOLZILLA said:
			
		

> Arch Enemy (not the old singer he SUCKED)



I can't take you seriously now.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

Hahhahaha

Ah colin, how we love thee


----------



## cloin (Nov 23, 2005)

Seriously, anyone who prefers new Arch Enemy to old lacks any kind of credibility in my eyes.  That's like prefering _Reroute..._ era In Flames to _Whoracle_.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

......an interesting observation, but one I am disinclined to argue.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 24, 2005)

Colin FTW!


----------



## poona (Nov 24, 2005)

YAY! A Metal thread, lets talk about...em...good old fasioned heavy metal! Who here likes Ozzy? 'Cause I sure as hell am a die-hard fan of Randy Rhoads and Zakk Wylde, Ozzy himself was great too! (Although I'm not too farmiiliar with Jake E. Lee)


----------



## Voynich (Nov 24, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> ......an interesting observation, but one I am disinclined to argue.



Woohoo, bitch fight!

*gets the popcorn*


I'll back up the winner >.>


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 24, 2005)

I have to back up my master, Cata. *bows*


----------



## cloin (Nov 24, 2005)

Bitch fight?  The hell are you guys talking about?  The fact that he is '*dis*inclined to argue' indicates that he basically agrees, not that we're about to go at it like a couple of pissed off high school girls yanking out each other's weaves and rolling around on the concrete like seizure victims.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

Although, for a price we will....as long as someone provides the Jello.



No, I basically agree with colin, though I am a fan of Angelas vocals, just not the lyrical structure.

That said, if people start pooling cash, we will have a jello bitch fight. Assuming the price covers out travel, jello and hooker expenses.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 24, 2005)

the colin said:
			
		

> Bitch fight?  The hell are you guys talking about?  The fact that he is '*dis*inclined to argue' indicates that he basically agrees, not that we're about to go at it like a couple of pissed off high school girls yanking out each other's weaves and rolling around on the concrete like seizure victims.



Aww, bummer.

*puts her pompoms back in the closet*


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 24, 2005)

*donates money for fight*

Got a spare costume for me Maho?


----------



## Voynich (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm not sure that you in a cheerleaders outfit will be a good idea. To be honest


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, the idea of me and colin wrestling around in jello pulling each others hair is?

Wow, you got some messed up standards lady.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 24, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Well, the idea of me and colin wrestling around in jello pulling each others hair is?
> 
> Wow, you got some messed up standards lady.



<3  Add some leather and chains and you can mope me off the floor with a towel...


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

Mope you off the floor?

Is that emo speak?


----------



## Voynich (Nov 24, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Mope you off the floor?
> 
> Is that emo speak?



It's is sleeping brain speak. Apparently my English dictionary is located in the sleeping half.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh, okay, I'll let it slide then.

hehe, mope you...

hehehehhe



I need to put together a file of all this new expiremental black metal I have been getting lately.

Tyrant, Kekal, Kadenzza, Orakle, Rudra, Thurisaz, Seyminhol, Aberrant Vascular, Excudre Astrum, Fairytale Abuse, Siebenburgen, La Rumeurs des Chaines.....

Quite a list of bands riding on the waves made by Arcturus, Sigh and Solefald.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 24, 2005)

Actually riding them or trying to ride them but sinking? 


Yay, sarcasm is still awake!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

All the ones I have found (aka the list above) do an excellent job of riding the wave/forging their own path.

I try not to list clones.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2005)

Woh got my hands on a leaked version of In Flames new album, In Flames - Come Clarity. Should be out sometime in february, anyone want ?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

Having heard it already I can say firmly it's been erased from my computer and it will never go back on there.

It's so bad, it's not even worth a biting review, it's mediocre in it's pathetic blandess


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 28, 2005)

Is is worse than their last album?  I didn't hear the best things about that one, so I passed.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

It's...got better moments, but, Soundtrack to Your Escape was so horrible I was able to listen to it and write a scathing review, this one is purely bland and corporate bullshit.

It's like someone said to them, take this from Korn, this from slipknot and this from evanessence and copy that from Clayman.

Boom, you have a new mediocre album.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 28, 2005)

It hurts, man, it hurts. I'm going to fondle my Whoracle CD and cry now.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

whoracle
yes

that's the good stuff.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 28, 2005)

Mmmm, Whoracle. It makes me sad that they're sucking the corporate teat.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

I've been building up this rant for a while people, so bear with me.

Once along time ago, a great metal band known as Metallica ruled all they could see. With dominating riffs, insane hooks, leads and ragged vocals they climbed to the top of the heap on such classic albums as Ride the Lightning, Master of Puppets and so on...then came the Black Album. Like it or hate it, it was the album that began the fall.

A turning point that divided the fanbase and changed for ever the path that the band took. From then on the albums continued to change and (in my completely right opinion) devolve. There have been flickers of hope in scattered songs, but the beast is dead, the throne is crumbled and the legacy tainted.

Years later, another band comes forth, struggling and striving, riding on insane solos, leads and hooks and the screams of rage. You know them as In Flames. On the fuel of such deadly albums as the Jester Race, Whoracle and Colony they scrambled to the top of the heap.  Then came Clayman. Hah, like it or not, it to stands as the pivotal album that defined the path the band would take from that day forth.

As with the Black album, this was the divisive album where the fanbase split on how tyo accept, and the following albums have sullied the reputation and talent that In Flames were once so well loved for. As with Metallica, In Flames have had assorted songs that contained glimmers of their past glory, but buried beneathe a midden heap of mediocre prostitution.

This is what bothers me the most.

Neither had to do it.

Expirementation is not only acceptable, but encouraged, yet neither band expiremented, they merely took formulas and went with them. In riding on waves of mediocre cut and paste music, both once great legacies are tainted and soiled in the name of the all mighty dollah.

Perhaps this was a pointless thread, but after hearing In Flames latest outing, I needed to say it.

RIP: The Legacy of Two Once Greats.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 28, 2005)

RIFP

Rest In Fucking Peace In Flames.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, STYE sucked beyond all human comprehension. I'm not sure the used CD store will even give you money for it.:sad  On a lighter note, has anyone heard the album 'Nihil' by Impaled Nazarene? If so, is it worth buying? In January, Nile is coming to town and I'm thinking about going. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2005)

SEE Nile.

You MUST fucking see Nile.

Wether or not brutal death metal is your thing you HAVE to see this show.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 29, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> SEE Nile.
> 
> You MUST fucking see Nile.
> 
> Wether or not brutal death metal is your thing you HAVE to see this show.




Saw them on ZTV and that was enogh to piss my pants.. I have not heard anything recorded though.. 

Damn, I can't decide who was the most brutal in the band. The singer/guitarist or drummer.. Mad...


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2005)

Poke me on MSN or AIM Simp and I'll get you ther two best albums 

Nile flat out destroy.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 29, 2005)

Alright, I just need ticket money and someone to take me. Something tells me it will kick ass. Hopefully Morbid Angel will come sometime soon as well.  I have to hear Angel Of Disease live atleast once.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2005)

I missed MOrbid Angel with Motorhead a few years ago, and they dropped off the Pantera/Slayer show cause Trey was sick, just before reaching Vancouver

And I have yet to see Nile, but no one I know who has seen it has called it less than brilliant.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll poke you tomorrow... Gotta go now >_<


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2005)

No worries.

Maybe I'll just re-upload In Their Darkened Shrines.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 29, 2005)

I need that album. I've only got Seeds of Vengeance.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2005)

noted

though you can grab it any time


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2005)

I cant really agree with you on In Flames, i actually like the Sountrack to your escape album, it got some good stuff such as Dial 595, Touch of Red, Bottled, the only song i really dont like is Quiet Place, but all bands needs a song that even non-metal lovers can listen to. I may not be as hardcore metal lovers as you are but i have listened to them for a long time and i still enjoy their song, the new album sounds OK imo, i havent really listen through it more than a couple of times but Crawl through Knives is my favorit. All bands music change, get used to it or just drop them. I tend to go with the first option.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 30, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> I cant really agree with you on In Flames, i actually like the Sountrack to your escape album, it got some good stuff such as Dial 595, Touch of Red, Bottled, the only song i really dont like is Quiet Place, but all bands needs a song that even non-metal lovers can listen to. I may not be as hardcore metal lovers as you are but i have listened to them for a long time and i still enjoy their song, the new album sounds OK imo, i havent really listen through it more than a couple of times but Crawl through Knives is my favorit. All bands music change, get used to it or just drop them. I tend to go with the first option.



i agree with you peK, i own every album by In Flames and i can see how they've changed since the beginning (and i also can note the Korn references in The Quiet Place) but i enjoy each cd as much as i did the last and the best song off of STYE would definitly have to be "My Sweet Shadow", I <3 the keyboard in that song =D

btw can anyone upload or give me a link to the new In Flames album?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't begrudge others their opinions.

I stated mine, and I stand behind it. In Flames have dropped all shreds of dignity in favour of paint by numbers corporate shit.

Ismy opinion.

Is also right.

But is still just my opinion.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll take Whoracle over STYE any day. STYE is just too similair. Sounds like alot of the other shit going on.


----------



## DragonBlade (Dec 3, 2005)

This is the place for me. Favorite bands: Lamb of God, Children of Bodom, Mastadon, Demons and Wizards, Twelve Tribes, and Slipknot.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 3, 2005)

Lamb of God, Mastodon and CoB, that's some good shit


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2005)

Especially Mastodon.

\mm/


----------



## DragonBlade (Dec 4, 2005)

I got leviathan by mastadon last month. And my friend burnt me a copy of ashes of the wake by lamb of God. This is some good shit


----------



## Korey (Dec 4, 2005)

Does anyone like My Chemical Romance?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

Shes of the Wake is an awesome album, but As the Palaces Burn is even better. Stronger production.

I despise MCR.


----------



## Korey (Dec 4, 2005)

What's wrong with them? Well then do you like HIM?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

Hhahahahhaahh

Sorry, no, I do not like Love Metal either.

As to what's wrong with MCR or HIM, I could (and have) write page long rants on why they should be shot and buried in unmakrked graves outside of Windsor Ontario.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 4, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Hhahahahhaahh
> 
> Sorry, no, I do not like Love Metal either.
> 
> As to what's wrong with MCR or HIM, I could (and have) write page long rants on why they should be shot and buried in unmakrked graves outside of Windsor Ontario.



Had you not added the Ontario, I would have thought you like to piss off the british royals. Which would have been much more fun in my opinion... >.>


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

Nah the British Royals already hate me...something to do with shagging Di in the Royal washrooms....


----------



## Voynich (Dec 4, 2005)

No humour in those stuck up bitches. *shakes head*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

Tell me about it.

On a similiar note, Hokageryu recently asked me for help finding bands with a similiar apporach as Children of Bodom, so I thought I'd share em all with you people as well (especially as they are all better than CoB.)

*Norther*, also finnish, these fellows are vastly better than CoB with stronger guitars (slightly less col keyboards, but nobodies perfect), better lyrical structure, faster paced and more capable of changing things up well.

*Kalmah*, harsher, faster and more intricate with some extemely wicked guitars and deadlier vocals. Also Finnish.

*Omnium Gatherum*, yet again Finnish, these lads mix in influences from SYL as well, and really fucking tear shit up heavy and fast.

*Blood Stain Child*, Japanese, and mixing elements of In Flames and CoB together with fast paced songs that also have moments of awesome prog and psychedelia (their last album sounds vocally a lot like In Flames last albums unfortunately..but the first two kick ass.)


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Dec 4, 2005)

Guilty pleasure time...

...Norma Jean...

...and the Chariot...

... yeah, I know.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

*Mors Principium Est*: Yet another powerhouse of Finnish melo death/black, Mors also include some awesome clean vocals that sound highly reminiscent of Dark tranquillity's clean vox. Very tight music, wicked keyboards, viciously powerful guitars and intelligent vocals.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 4, 2005)

Cata, blood stain Child sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

They certainly can be, they also have some really bad tracks.

I recommend checking out the Mystic Your Heart album to anyone who likes the keyboard soaked sound.


----------



## BoboTheRagingHobo (Dec 4, 2005)

To add to the list of bands that are similar to Children of Bodom :

Eternal Tears of Sorrow
Imperanon

And speaking of Children of Bodom, their live show has lost a fair amount of it's intensity from the first time I saw them...

Any one here into the band Psycroptic?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

Crap, I can't believe I forgot Eternal Tears of Sorrow.

T.T

Anyhoo, Psychotropic I have heard of, but have yet to hear.


----------



## BoboTheRagingHobo (Dec 5, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Anyhoo, Psychotropic I have heard of, but have yet to hear.




Psycroptic is a band you must hear if you like brutal/technical death metal. So if you can, find the album The Scepter Of The Ancients. It's a modern classic for death metal along with Elvenefris from Lykathea Aflame.

So in other words, it's a must to check it out.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2005)

Noted and catalogued to be DL's when time and space an opportunity arise


----------



## Voynich (Dec 5, 2005)

sdfsdfg!

They are reprinting Maudlin of the Well's Bath and Leaving Your Body Map in january. Only 1000 copies will be spread world wide though, so it's a slim chance I can get my hands on them ....

*grumbles*

Anyway, if one of you happens to stumble upon one of them or the other album My Fruit Psychobells ...gimme a nudge. =/  And I mean the actually albums. Not the mp3s.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 5, 2005)

Do you guys like the band Impact Unit? Anyone?


----------



## Vincent1333 (Dec 5, 2005)

I love metal though I don't listen to too many bands, to tell ya the truth the only band I really listen to at all is Godsmack(wich are the greatest band to walk the earth in my opinion anyway)but if anyone has any suggestions please enlighten me. Sayonara


----------



## DragonBlade (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi all. Random prediction of the day. Tomorrow raining meteors


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

Vincent1333 said:
			
		

> I love metal though I don't listen to too many bands, to tell ya the truth the only band I really listen to at all is Godsmack(wich are the greatest band to walk the earth in my opinion anyway)but if anyone has any suggestions please enlighten me. Sayonara



Try the following.:

Green Carnation - Blessing In Disguise
Nevermore - Dead Heart, in a Dead World
In Flames - Whoracle


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Try the following.:
> 
> Green Carnation - Blessing In Disguise



Okay, stop being such a tease, when will you send me this?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh shit.

I keep forgetting you don't have that yet.

Will do, btw, can you play MPC files?

If so, I will add their first album as well.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm aware this is a double post, but could anyone who gets the Green Carnation re-up it for groups 6 and up please


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2005)

I think I can cata, and dont worry, as soon as the d/l is done I'll up for the rest =]


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

Enjoy.

A few notes concerning A Blessing in Disguise.

Firstly, it is a huge step away from the path forged by the previoud two albums (including LoD, DoD) and was recieved with a thundering silence of confusion and disappointment.

THIS IS NOT LoD, DoD style music, this is the boys doing organ and guitar driven 70's prog rock/metal with different vocals and a simple urge to make music that is catchy, talented and still deep.

It has heavy Yes and Porcupine Tree/Pink Floyd overtones, mixed with a delicate sheen of pop sensibilities and sardonic humour.

If you go into it thinking about LoD, DoD you will ruin it for yourself, think of it as...the missing link bewteen 70's prog and new prog.


----------



## Sex (Dec 6, 2005)

This may not be that relevant to the presente metal scene; anyway, have you fellow musictards listened to Katatonia's new single from their soon to be released album "A Great Cold Distance"? 

From their official site: 

Seiren 2 ^__^

I just have to say, it's not Katatonia's best work, but I like anyway. =P


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2005)

Actually, that little descrption almost made me wet my pants


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

Of particular interest on A Blessing in Disguise (especially for you moe) would be Myron & Cole, Into Deep and Rain.

Especially Myron & Cole.


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2005)

DUDE.

This is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

Gave the Katatonia song a spin and a little leary, it sounds like Tonights Decision boiled down. This worries me, I was hoping to see them continue to explore the direction taken with Viva Emptiness.

Still, I trust these guys enough to check out the entire album with an open mind when it comes out.

And concerning Blessing in Disguise it is my first Green Carnation album and I have a soft spot for it's 70's prog soaked beauty.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 6, 2005)

I love it! Wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Metal RULEZ!

*worships cata* (although not in a blasphemic way)


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2005)

Seriously, how profilic can you get? Even if a person hated the record, you have to admit GC is extremely versitile


Also, I've been in an Opeth high for  quite a bit now, so I've upped their entire discography ( @ Cata). Who wants?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh dear ED! moe, don't ask

Just send it out.

The people who don't need it won't take it, and thus the rest will grab it.

Just...like ram it down their throats


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 7, 2005)

I sure as hell want it! I have a few albums, but not all.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Seriously, how profilic can you get? Even if a person hated the record, you have to admit GC is extremely versitile
> 
> 
> Also, I've been in an Opeth high for  quite a bit now, so I've upped their entire discography ( @ Cata). Who wants?



As far as being prolific, Tchort was an Emperor bassist, as well. I mean the man played bass for Emperor and compooses that stuff. It...boggles the mind.


----------



## mow (Dec 7, 2005)

Erk, you'll get it in a weee bit mate =] 

Cata; which Emporer record do you reccomend I check out first?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 7, 2005)

I like Impact Unit, Great metal band. 

I could send some to you guys >>


----------



## Sex (Dec 7, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Erk, you'll get it in a weee bit mate =]
> 
> Cata; which Emporer record do you reccomend I check out first?



Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk!! [/fanboy]


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

Sukitos right

Anthems is the one I recommend.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 8, 2005)

damn Opeth rules got any others of the same genre that you would like to recomend to me ^^


----------



## Sex (Dec 8, 2005)

hokageryu said:
			
		

> damn Opeth rules got any others of the same genre that you would like to recomend to me ^^



Porcupine Tree, they're not metal but they do give a nice Opeth-like feeling; I suggest you listen to _In Absentia_ or _Deadwing_ by them. I'm sure you'll like 'em.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 8, 2005)

k il try and find em if not could you share ^^


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2005)

Porcupine Tree have an impact on Opeth, but as too similiar.

Farmakon 
Orphaned Land
Rudra

also in a round about way:
Nile
Mithras
Morbid Angel


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2005)

I definiatly recommend Nile. I'll up _In Their Darkest Shrines_ for you tomorrow


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2005)

I should up Orphaned Land tomorrow.

Hmmmm


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 8, 2005)

heh thanks a lot il start searching for does bands, and moe that would rule (hopefully YSI wont be a bitch and work lol)


----------



## DragonBlade (Dec 9, 2005)

As I Lay Dying


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 9, 2005)

Up Orphaned Land, cata, they need to hear it.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2005)

Heh

That's true.

Will try to get around to it.


----------



## Sid (Dec 19, 2005)

so, while I was searching for the release date for Sikth's forthcoming album, I wondered if any of you know them?

Sikth is a band from London, England. I really don't know how to describe them, so I'll just let you listen to some songs and quote from an album review:



> SIKTH are unique, are amongst the saviours of heavy music and are a huge promise for the future. Variable as SYSTEM OF A DOWN or DILLINGER ESCAPE PLAN, whacked out like PRIMUS or MR. BUNGLE, MESSHUGGAH, progressive like WATCHTOWER, brutal like SLAYER, cult like SABBAT, modern like MUDVAYNE, timeless like INCUBUS or the LOSTPROPHETS and at times jazzy like Miles Davis, John Coltrane or Charles Mingus. I know, hard to envision, but SIKTH combine so much musical knowledge that they can get a bit uncanny at times.



Link removed



more reviews here:

Kishimoto's leaving us breadcrumbs


I will, of course, send this out if anyone wants it


----------



## Professor Pants (Dec 20, 2005)

Regarding Sikth...too many different vocal styles all over the place.  Kinda ruins it.  The music isn't very impressive either.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Dec 20, 2005)

Been listening to a ton of Deathspell Omega lately. Killer Southern Lord band bent on writing the soundtrack to any catastrophe. Vocals, execution, guitar-work, epic-ness, its all here. 

edit:Having some trouble with the link. Click on the link and you will be sent to Southern Lord's main site. Enter it and slick on "listen." There you will find D.O. and many other choice pieces of music.


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 20, 2005)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Been listening to a ton of Deathspell Omega lately. Killer Southern Lord band bent on writing the soundtrack to any catastrophe. Vocals, execution, guitar-work, epic-ness, its all here.


 

o_O

This is craaazy..


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a metal band whose sound is overly ambient in nature?


----------



## Sayo (Dec 21, 2005)

Anybody know's other bands that  sound like stuff as hammerfall or blind guardian..   :amazed


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 21, 2005)

Overly ambient?

Hmm.

*Fantomas - Delerium Cordia* is one album.

*Enoch* (from Mirai of Sigh) is mostly ambient creepiness.

*Karl Sanders - Saurian Meditation* is thickened with tons of ambient and african instruments and it's all instrumental. (It's like Nile without the vocals or metal bits).

*Peccatum* are highly ambient (and damn creepy).

Other than that, I can recommend a few albums heavily infused with ambience. Anything by Nile (excluding newest album), same for Opeth (minus Deliverance), Mithras (all albums), Morbid Angel (most albums), Celtic Frost (especially Into the Pandaemonium and Morbid Tales), Limbonic Art (Moon in the Scorpio), and that's all I can dredge up at the moment.

As to powermetal like Hammerfall, Blind Guardian.

Rhapsody, Demon and Wizards, Battlelore, Dragonforce.

Try those.

And may *ED!* save your soul.


----------



## VeSSlaN (Dec 21, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Anybody know's other bands that  sound like stuff as hammerfall or blind guardian..   :amazed



Edguy, Helloween, Avantasia and Stratovarius


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2005)

Sweet, cheers Cata! I just heard a few Peccatum samples and it's definitly what I had in mind.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 21, 2005)

No worries.

If you can find some Enoch it's just as awesome in the same vein.


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm confused, what is this ambient you talk of?


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeah...I think I have an idea, but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2005)

DyersEve said:
			
		

> I'm confused, what is this ambient you talk of?



of all the genres out there, I think ambience is hands down the hardest to nail down. but I think "aurally enveloping" could do the trick.

and Cata, Peccatum completely blew my mind.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 22, 2005)

In technical terms, ambienc e is supposed to mean the following.

Atmospheric sounds/music that does not intrude on the conscious thought but rather ....supplements it. Although often believed to be the usage of small instrumental bits that are soft, it's actually supposedto be very low key, almost minimalistic background sounds that merely add mood and ambience as opposed to being a full on sound.

Very few bands are actually ambient. Instead, the most common tactic is to use albient and minimalist sounds to add an atmosphere to certain areas of you album, therefor creating a wholely deeper and more subtle emotional variable.

Amongst the best attempts I have heard in infusing ambient sounds into metal, Peccatum are the best, though Emperor, Nile, Opeth, Celtic Frost and many others have done bloody brilliant things with the concept.

As an interesting note, much of Sigur Ros' work has minimalist/ambient leanings and focusses.

A brilliant example of ambience in in Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness, where all the sound seems to fade away except for a few almost indistinct noises and then the minimalist instrumentals.


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 22, 2005)

I've heard much about Peccatum, would you mind pimping me some?


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 22, 2005)

Pimp me, Please and freakin' thank you.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 22, 2005)

Enroute momentarily my friends.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm loving it. The womans voice is incredible.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 24, 2005)

What is? I didn't get anything


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 24, 2005)

Do you have an MSN Messenger account? I can send it to you.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2005)

It has been pimped unto the Kageyoshi 

Enjoy laddy.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 24, 2005)

Peccatum + Shadow of the Colossus = awesome. I was listening to Peccatum when I beat SoC


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2005)

Good combo.

Me, I think of Peccatum as the perfect music to set the mood for Christmas eve....hehehe, I can't wait till my siblings have kids XD


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 24, 2005)

Cata + as an uncle = ?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2005)

Let it not be said I'm cruel, I may twist them, but I prefer to think of it as preparing them.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 24, 2005)

Molding them.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2005)

Si.

You know, listening to a Saucerful of Secrets by Floyd. It's easy to see why their impact on metal is so huge. It's so....grim, almost Peccatum creepy.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the awesomeness Cata, you the man! Sorry I haven't been on msn, I'm at home and my msn is only on my uni computer. Power to the metal!

Does anyone know of a good metal radio station on itunes?


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 25, 2005)

Nope, but soundclick.com has a pretty good amount of stations, all for free too.


----------



## Professor Pants (Dec 26, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Anybody know's other bands that  sound like stuff as hammerfall or blind guardian..   :amazed



Savage Circus, Persuader, Edguy, Sonata Arctica, Helloween, Nocturnal Rites, Dragonforce, Angra, probably others.

Edit: Elvenking, Adagio, Dream Evil, Freedom Call, Falconer, Kotipelto (solo), Thunderstone


----------



## Vibracobra (Jan 17, 2006)

1) Entombed rules. A lot of people around here are into more melodic death metal, at least from what i've read, which is awesome, but if you like things a little faster, and a little more brutal, check out Entombed. 

2) Oh, yeah. The list for the Maryland Deathfest just came out. I need to go...somehow.


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

My mate has been raving on and on about Electro Quarterstaff. Are they good?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

I think they are right fucked up.

Check Myspace, they have a page.

I'm not sure if I'm a fan, but it's pretty fucking killer shit.


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, he told me they were canadian, which insantly sold me out XD

*goes to check myspace*


----------



## Vibracobra (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, I'm havent heard them either, but I've only read good things.


----------



## cloin (Jan 17, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> My mate has been raving on and on about Electro Quarterstaff. Are they good?



Electro Quarterstaff is total riff shitting insanity.  If I make it to Emissions this year I'll get to see them.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

The ever present IF.

I hate those damn things, always hanging over my head.


----------



## cloin (Jan 17, 2006)

It just depends on whether I can gather some other guys to go.


----------



## Vibracobra (Jan 19, 2006)

A free ticket to Sonata Arctica just fell into my lap. Should be suuuuuper gay and awesome.

_No matter what they say
If you live like a man, You live in tales you tell_


----------



## IBU (Jan 19, 2006)

Angst said:
			
		

> *I noticed that there are a lot of people on this board who like metal so i made a thread to discus metal   makes sense no? some of my favorite bands are:
> Atreyu, As I Lay dying, Black Sabbath, Chimaira, HIM, Cradle of Filth, Deftones, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, From Autumn to Ashes, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Killswitch engage, Korn, Lamb of God, Led Zepplin, Lost Prophets, Marilyn manson, megadeath, Metallica, Mudvayne, Murderdolls, Slipknot, Nirvana, Opeth,  Pantera, Poison the Well, Saliva, Shadows Fall, Slayer, System of a Down and the Used. i know some of these are not metal but there still my favorites so here u go a metal thread have fun *


 This thread should be called the aggressive/heavy music thread thus. I really enjoy some metal and other heavy styles of music. For metal i would say Opeth, Maiden, Quo Vadis, Sonata Arctica, Arch Enemy and Bloodbath. For metalcore and the like Every time I die, Between the buried and me, Darkest Hour, and The Dillinger Escape Plan. I am going to see Sonata arctica in a month and in two months opeth so i am currently looking forward to that. They are not metal but is anybody on here into genghis tron, if you have not heard them check them out.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 19, 2006)

Okay. Cata, you happen to have any Ayreon I can grab off your HD? 

I love Devin's vocals on Day sixteen: Loser


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

Maho....

Do I have any Ayreon on here?

I pimped that whole damn album

*sighs*

But ofcourse I do. XD

The Human Equation is easily one of the greatest concept albums ever. Period.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

<33333333333333333333333


Can I trade in my bf for your HD? Or you for that matter? xD 

( You don't have a WoW account right? >.> )


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 21, 2006)

Well for me, and with me comes my hard drive 

And no, no WoW for this guy.

Ever.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Well for me, and with me comes my hard drive
> 
> And no, no WoW for this guy.
> 
> Ever.



Love you already


----------



## cloin (Jan 21, 2006)

Gee, I sure am enjoying all this Nightingale and other Dan Swano related music I have on here.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't dll now, cause I'm not at home v_v 


I hate you all. Cept for Cata <3 

xDD


----------



## cloin (Jan 21, 2006)

Then this is the perfect time to upload Nightingale, no?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes. 

Yes it would be.


----------



## Northern Nomad (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello  

I've been a metalhead for 3 years or something like that. In the beginning I listened to stuff like Static X, Disturbed, Metallica (both new and old), Slipknot... But for the last 2 years I've listened more to older things and more classic heavy metal and rock bands

My favourite bands list:
Iron Maiden (which isn't very difficult to see)
Bruce Dickinson
In Flames
Dream Theater
Judas Priest
Opeth
Queen
King Diamond
AC/DC
Rainbow
Black Sabbath
Within Tempation
Trading Fate
Dio
Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd
Queens Of The Stone Age
Metallica (mostly 80's)
White Stripes
Mot?rhead

Something like that...


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, hopefully we can help you expand your tastes in metal and otherwise even further.


----------



## Northern Nomad (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 22, 2006)

It's my duty as one of the forums two foremost metal elitists.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm just here for the free food.


----------



## Northern Nomad (Jan 23, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> It's my duty as one of the forums two foremost metal elitists.


I see ^^

What's your top 10 metal albums?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 23, 2006)

tough call.

Devin Townsend - Terria
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Nile - In Their Darkened Shrines
Nevermore - Dead Heart in a Dead World
Emperor - Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk
Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness
Strapping Young Lad - City
Mastodon - Leviathan
Arcturus - The Sham Mirrors
Solefald - In Harmonia Universali

For the moment anyways.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 23, 2006)

Listen to Quickness by Bad Brains, awesome metal album.


----------



## Hibino (Jan 24, 2006)

Immortal, Emperor, Arcturus, Isa, Wintersorg etc.


----------



## De Monies (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm not too sure if these bands are quite classified as metal.. but I love Karnivool, Breaking Benjamin, Tool, APC, and Miyavi


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

No, they don't qualify as metal, though Tool certainly has some metal as fuck moments.


----------



## De Monies (Jan 26, 2006)

they're kind of.. very light though.


----------



## cloon (Jan 27, 2006)

Opeth, Cryptopsy, behemoth, crotchduster, deicide, gorguts, katatonia, killswitch, meshuggha, vader = ftw

opeth = ftw x 9999^54


also progressive bands like Dream Theatre, symphony x, on the virg, and of course Tool.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay Cata, sunday or monday evening when I'm back at uni I need to mooch those other metal albums, on your top 10 list I don't have yet, please?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 27, 2006)

But ofcourse.

They will be available for lootage.


----------



## mow (Jan 27, 2006)

Umm. Ive been listening to my Porcupine records all day. _Last Chance To Evacuate Planet Eart Before It's Recycled _ = love and shit load of \m/


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Jan 28, 2006)

the colin said:
			
		

> Then this is the perfect time to upload Nightingale, no?



No.  Or at least hopefully you're going to buy it as well.  Swano didn't break Crimson II into so many parts for fun; he's not to happy about file sharing.

And some of you all seem to have decent taste.  You should check out .  Just try not to be too intimidated, as they can be an...eccentric crowd.  A lot of band members post there too.


----------



## Peegram2 (Jan 28, 2006)

dragon force - wich owns your face btw
rhapsody
sonata arctica
nightwish


----------



## Voynich (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> No.  Or at least hopefully you're going to buy it as well.  Swano didn't break Crimson II into so many parts for fun; he's not to happy about file sharing.
> 
> And some of you all seem to have decent taste.  You should check out .  Just try not to be too intimidated, as they can be an...eccentric crowd.  A lot of band members post there too.



I bet he will be when I decide to get nightingale albums imported for a shitload of money when I decide i like them after i listened to them. Filesharing might be wrong, but fuck hell, if they don't sell those records at the recordstores and websites are asking way too much cause they have to be imported, I'm not gonna buy shit before i gave it a few good spins. 

Metal forums suck. Fucking "true" people that are always bitching about noobs that don't agree with them...


----------



## cloin (Jan 28, 2006)

Dan didn't break *Crimson II* down into 44 tracks solely to irritate heathen file sharers, he did it to give listeners the option of skipping around, which was impossible to do without significant amounts of fast forwarding on *Crimson*, since there were no track breaks in the song.

I know countless people who have become devoted Swano fans after downloading an album or two and then immediately running out and buying them.  Such was the case with me.  Anything I download and like, I buy.  Anything else gets deleted.  Please, for god's sake, don't get preachy about file sharing in an online music community.  You're out of your element.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 28, 2006)

Seconded what Colin said with a bit more eloquency than I posses xP

But seriously...if I like something enough I will certainly buy the album as soon as liquid means let me. Aka 20 euro for a Maudlin of the Well album xD


----------



## cloin (Jan 28, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Aka 20 euro for a Maudlin of the Well album xD



Wait on those.  They're rumored to be getting a rerelease.  I fucking hope so anyway.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 28, 2006)

I know, Bath and Leaving Your Body Map are getting rereleased..begin february I think. I was talking about My Fruit Psycho Bells. I already got it arranged, I just needto find the time to pick it up and pay for it.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 28, 2006)

the colin said:
			
		

> Dan didn't break *Crimson II* down into 44 tracks solely to irritate heathen file sharers, he did it to give listeners the option of skipping around, which was impossible to do without significant amounts of fast forwarding on *Crimson*, since there were no track breaks in the song.
> 
> I know countless people who have become devoted Swano fans after downloading an album or two and then immediately running out and buying them.  Such was the case with me.  Anything I download and like, I buy.  Anything else gets deleted.  Please, for god's sake, don't get preachy about file sharing in an online music community.  You're out of your element.




Especially THIS forum.

Preaching the evils of filesharing is going to fall on deaf and broke ears here.

Deaf cause we know wnhy Filesharing has it's value, and broke cause we all buy too much fucking music anyways.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Jan 29, 2006)

the colin said:
			
		

> Dan didn't break *Crimson II* down into 44 tracks solely to irritate heathen file sharers, he did it to give listeners the option of skipping around, which was impossible to do without significant amounts of fast forwarding on *Crimson*, since there were no track breaks in the song.



Wrong.  Being able to skip around was certainly a benefit but not why he did it in the first place.  This is what he said on his own forum.  Though later he did change his tune and only say it for the fan's sakes.




> I know countless people who have become devoted Swano fans after downloading an album or two and then immediately running out and buying them.  Such was the case with me.  Anything I download and like, I buy.  Anything else gets deleted.  Please, for god's sake, don't get preachy about file sharing in an online music community.  You're out of your element.



I'm out of my element?  Wow, what a jackass assuption that was.  I'm all for file sharing myself and my original post in this thread was a sort of lighthearted, semi-joking, reminder to indeed support metal artists financially.  

Though I am curious, you state you buy anything you download and like, well how much is that?  Truly, just curious.

Edit:





			
				Maho said:
			
		

> Metal forums suck. Fucking "true" people that are always bitching about noobs that don't agree with them...



Yeah, a lot of metal forums are like that, and even UM to a large extent.  Think of it as inititation or a screening process.  Quite frankly, good metal boards can do without the droves of nu-metal, Hot Topic loving, type fans that think Cradle of Filth is real BM.  And like I said, UM is a great community and even has a lot of artists that post there as well.  Band members from Lethal, Noltem, motw, Swano (and his brother), Agalloch, Novembers Doom, and a many more post there.

Oh, and I'm fairly sure the motw re-issues have been out for a while.  Check  and I wouldn't be surprised if they had them at Link removed or 

Edit 2: I almost forgot to comment on how funny it was that you say metal forums suck for that reason and that's the exact way I was greeted in this thread.


----------



## Northern Nomad (Jan 29, 2006)

Could some one please recommend some Sepultura songs?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 29, 2006)

The Morbid Visions album is awesome IMO.


----------



## cloin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> Though I am curious, you state you buy anything you download and like, well how much is that?  Truly, just curious.



My collection is upward of 400 albums.  I'm hardly slacking on supporting the bands I like.

*edit* And my apologies for jumping on you like that.  It's just what I do.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Jan 29, 2006)

the colin said:
			
		

> My collection is upward of 400 albums.  I'm hardly slacking on supporting the bands I like.
> 
> *edit* And my apologies for jumping on you like that.  It's just what I do.



Cool, sounds like you have quite the collection.  

This made me want to go and count my own.  I think I have around 580 albums including some double cd editions that would make that higher.  I probably have closer to 600 if I count those albums I'm currently trying to get rid of.  That's a lot of music and still not near what I'd like to own.


----------



## Gflow (Jan 30, 2006)

How can you even consider Led Zeppelin being Metal...


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 31, 2006)

Deadwing rules! Porcupine Tree have done an amazing job on this.


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 31, 2006)

Ilovemetal though can't stand emo...which sucks as most of my mates are! Onlyemo song that I can tolerate is I'm not ok by my chemical romance
Reminds me of tuesday nights at the limelight bar/club plays rock and metal!
Going tonight whoo-hoo!

So apart from cds where is your other outlet of metal?!? Doyouhave any bars or gigs that you go to?
Anyone going to a gig they can't wait for? I'm gonna see the all mighty Dragonforce power metal rules!


----------



## Voynich (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> Edit 2: I almost forgot to comment on how funny it was that you say metal forums suck for that reason and that's the exact way I was greeted in this thread.



Ah yeah, sorry for that. We get a bit cranky when people get preachy about file sharing. I personally for the fact that it's almost impossible to buy good albums over here, so I really wanna know what I'm buying before I spend a shitload of money on imported cds.

Problem with metal forums that you can never do it right. There are always a few Godfathers each with their own preferences that are considered infallible (like Cata and Colin, although disagreeing with Cata is my fav pastime). If your music taste doesn't match at least one Godfathers taste perfectly, you're screwed for the fact they will always single out the one band you like and they don't and bitch to you about it. That said, I fail already for not liking Arcturus.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 31, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> It's my duty as one of the forums two foremost metal elitists.


Hah, but you last.fm charts say otherwise


----------



## Voynich (Jan 31, 2006)

Shikamaru-sama said:
			
		

> Hah, but you last.fm charts say otherwise



Your last.fm chart already shows us you're incapable of telling what good metal is xPPPPP


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh you mean the fact that I try and balance out my musical tastes?

Right.

I don't need to justify my metal elitism, it's pretty widely known.

My Last Fm Charts are just that. Charts of what I cycle through on my computer.

I should probably emphasize I'm more of a musical elitist these days then purely metal, but I will certainly put my metal tastes and knowledge up to comparison anydays.

And win almost every time.

XD


----------



## IBU (Jan 31, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Deadwing rules! Porcupine Tree have done an amazing job on this.


I love that album, steven wilson is an absolute genius.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 31, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Oh you mean the fact that I try and balance out my musical tastes?
> 
> Right.
> 
> ...



I won't try challanging you a long time XD 

Elitism is not that bad though -.-. Say, have you laid your hands upon Synchestra yet?


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Jan 31, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Problem with metal forums that you can never do it right.



Every board has it's down side.   is an invaluable source for finding new music though.



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> I will certainly put my metal tastes and knowledge up to comparison anydays.
> 
> And win almost every time.



You aren't just talking about on anime forums, right?


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 1, 2006)

No, not just anime forums.

Though lately, the only metal forums I post on with any regularity are the Devin Townsend Band, Sigh and Arcturus.

Other than that, I generally stick to forums based on my other hobbies.

Primarily, because people in most metal/music forums are less likely to need to discover good music.




I live for the pimpage.

To answer Simp. No, no Synchestra yet.

Soooon....so very soon.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 1, 2006)

I need some more pimpin Cata!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Feb 1, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> No, not just anime forums.
> 
> Though lately, the only metal forums I post on with any regularity are the Devin Townsend Band, Sigh and Arcturus.
> 
> ...



i'm ripping Synchestra onto my comp as we speak 
yay for next day air from Amazon.com


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry guys.

Been viciously sick

Sho8ld be doing the next Undefinable tomorrow night.

For now, it's tea, lemon and a good book.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 1, 2006)

Ill be needing Synchestra : D Like soon.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 1, 2006)

I've been listening to it frequently since I laid my hands on the leek. Don't worry, Devin will get his money eventually.


----------



## Sryche (Feb 2, 2006)

Some bands I listen to during my metalhead days:

Lacuna Coil
Dark Funeral
Astarte
Deicide
Sepultura
Satyricon
Emperor
Slayer
Therion
Cradle of Filth
Rammstein
Gorgoroth
System of a Down
Mudvayne
and Metallica
Disturbed
Kittie
Theatre of Tragedy 

and I gotta admit I listen to them once in a while but not all the time as I used to.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 2, 2006)

Sryche said:
			
		

> and I gotta admit I listen to them once in a while but not all the time as I used to.



You'll listen to Therion more often if you know what's good for you.

Anyway, I don't think there's a chance in hell anyone here will know but it won't hurt to ask.  Anyone know a way to contact the members of Deathspell Omega without being an ass and going through EAL records, N.E.D., or Northern Heritage Records?  I want to ask if they'll ever give Drakkar Productions permission to re-issue some Hirilorn (I've already asked Drakkar) but I doubt I'll get a response without some sort of official band email or individual member emails.


----------



## Vibracobra (Feb 2, 2006)

Gorgoroth is fucking awesome. Any "gor" band for that matter too. And if your band name is Bolt Thrower, then you're pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 2, 2006)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> Gorgoroth is fucking awesome.



Correct me if I'm wrong but weren't Gorgoroth members just charged with rape recently?  And aren't they the ones that support pedophilia?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Ragging out a toddler's uterus through their mouths is about as true as you can get nowadays.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 2, 2006)

That or setting fire to a flag while moshing to Simple Plan in a frozen Quebec subrurb, wearing nothing but a leather thong.


----------



## Vibracobra (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong but weren't Gorgoroth members just charged with rape recently?  And aren't they the ones that support pedophilia?



Yes, that is the same band. I'm also pretty sure they are being investigated for ridiculous stuff they do during their live show. It doesn't stop them from being awesome. They have to keep up their metal rep. Just look at Mayhem, in pretty much every facet of the band, and what the dude in Burzum did. I know it's no excuse, but to me, it's kinda like, "Well, they are in a black metal band, so it kinda makes sense." I'm just not that surprised by something like that, and their music still slays.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> That or setting fire to a flag while moshing to Simple Plan in a frozen Quebec subrurb, wearing nothing but a leather thong.



That's not metal that's jeopardizing your life and genitals (decide for yourself which is more important)


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 2, 2006)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> Yes, that is the same band. I'm also pretty sure they are being investigated for ridiculous stuff they do during their live show. It doesn't stop them from being awesome. They have to keep up their metal rep. Just look at Mayhem, in pretty much every facet of the band, and what the dude in Burzum did. I know it's no excuse, but to me, it's kinda like, "Well, they are in a black metal band, so it kinda makes sense." I'm just not that surprised by something like that, and their music still slays.



I think that's one of the reasons I don't listen to most black metal.

Ignorance and stupidity detract from the quality of music.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah like burning down churches. A group around here burnt one church in the woods here cause it was polluting to the heathen ground or something. Cause of that a big part of the woods burnt down, giving project developer an opportunity to build new houses there. Bye bye wood, bye bye heathen ground. An improvement that was


----------



## less (Feb 2, 2006)

I read an interview with the remaining members of Mayhem a few years back (before Attila returned), and they confessed that The Cardigans were one of their favorite bands. \m/!!!!!


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

*thinks*

Mayhem...guitarist got killed by the Burzum guy right? 

*remembers quick lesson in black metal history from some "tro0 aryian"*


----------



## Vibracobra (Feb 2, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I think that's one of the reasons I don't listen to most black metal.
> 
> Ignorance and stupidity detract from the quality of music.



There are a lot of issues that surround the Black Metal scene in Scandanavia, which pretty much began with Bathory and the disenchantment with christianity (Viking Metal). Why that would make someone like dude from Dissection commit hate crimes, I'll never know. I still think the music delivers. And hey, he wrote some great songs in jail....(hoping this isnt another moment where sarcam fails miserably over the internet).


----------



## less (Feb 2, 2006)

The Burzum-guy is Varg Vikernes, commonly referred to as "Greven" ("The Count"). He's doing time for three counts of arson (churches) and one count of first degree murder, and has written a book (hilariously riddled with poor grammar and multiple exclamation points!!!!!!!) wherein he, amongst other things, claims that cross-ethnical breeding is wrong because "If you mix clean water and dirty water, you don't get clean water. All you get is water slightly less dirty!!!!!!"

Nice guy.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Dissection sounds familiar...

Wait..I listen to some black metal xD 

Dissection & Beherit and Limbonic Art which is indeed the love <3


----------



## Vibracobra (Feb 2, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> The Burzum-guy is Varg Vikernes, commonly referred to as "Greven" ("The Count"). He's doing time for three counts of arson (churches) and one count of first degree murder, and has written a book (hilariously riddled with poor grammar and multiple exclamation points!!!!!!!) wherein he, amongst other things claims that cross-ethnical breeding is wrong because "If you mix clean water and dirty water, you don't get clean water. All you get is water slightly less dirty!!!!!!"
> 
> Nice guy.



I love that he's completely serious. Good Lord, he killed that guy becuase  was jealous over the fact that Euronymous had a more evil reputation (who fucking thinks like that???); he inflicted 23 separate wounds, it was also rumored, so as to outdo Emperor's drummer, Faust, who was convicted in the stabbing death of a homosexual acquaintance. 

Craaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## TheMountainWizard (Feb 2, 2006)

Dave86 said:
			
		

> Slayer- Reign in blood
> Metallica- Kill em all
> Black Sabath- Paranoid



I like you, I would have to say those same 3 albums.

and I would like to add

Municipal Waste - anything except there new cd (hazardous mutation)


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 2, 2006)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> I love that he's completely serious. Good Lord, he killed that guy becuase  was jealous over the fact that Euronymous had a more evil reputation (who fucking thinks like that???); he inflicted 23 separate wounds, it was also rumored, so as to outdo Emperor's drummer, Faust, who was convicted in the stabbing death of a homosexual acquaintance.
> 
> Craaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.



I can't tell if you're serious.  You know that's not why Varg did that right?  I only ask because people have all kinds of wrong info on Varg, including that which you just expressed.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

I assume being a fucking nut house is enough reason to stab someone but please enlighten me. My knowledge on metal history is non existant.


----------



## Vibracobra (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> I can't tell if you're serious.  You know that's not why Varg did that right?  I only ask because people have all kinds of wrong info on Varg, including that which you just expressed.



Dude, I know that they are all rumors, but seriously, I dont think it really matters.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 2, 2006)

I knew I shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> I knew I shouldn't have bothered.



Yeah you should...I wanna know now D:


----------



## Vibracobra (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> I knew I shouldn't have bothered.



I'm not quite sure if I upset you, but everything about this makes me laugh. If Varg had a more _valid_ reason for killing him, then I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 2, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Yeah you should...I wanna know now D:



Christ I'm sick of Varg conversations.  Go here and read to your heart's content: 

*sigh* With his upcoming material, at least we'll be able to talk about his music again.



			
				Vibracobra said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure if I upset you, but everything about this makes me laugh. If Varg had a more _valid_ reason for killing him, then I'd love to hear it.



You didn't.  And you might want to check that link as well.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Well no reason to get snappy at me ._.  

You 2 started it in the first place. I don't even like Burzum, way too boring.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 2, 2006)

That was being snappy?  Sorry if it came off that way.

And don't worry, when you're ready for it, you'll see why Det Som En Gang Var is considered the best metal song by so many.  As your tastes evolve, try to remember to give Hvis Lyset Tar Oss a listen now and again.


----------



## TheMountainWizard (Feb 2, 2006)

haha even after all the stabbing and flesh eating, nothing is more metal than slayer, not now, not ever.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmm... =/  


Basically Varg is a nut case. Well more like he's very intelligent but somewhere in his life he went seriously astray with his beliefs. 

Ah well.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 2, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I think that's one of the reasons I don't listen to most black metal.
> 
> Ignorance and stupidity detract from the quality of music.


 
I fail to see how ignorance and stupidity in such aspects of the lives of musicians is inherently tied with not only their musical ability but the works they produce.  Please explain.

I can certainly see how your perception of a band or a musician could color your perception of the music, but that's not really detracting from the quality of the music, now is it?  If this is a common problem of yours, you're missing out on a ton of great music.  Well, that is, unless of course you actually agree with the ignorance and stupidity of the majority of musicians (and I place these dumb bastards on no pedestal unlike so many. Most musicians are as bad as any other segment of humanity).


----------



## TheMountainWizard (Feb 2, 2006)

there is no ignorance in music, unless it is ignorance of music theory =p


----------



## Vibracobra (Feb 2, 2006)

That was a weird story. Certainly clears a lot of things up, about that and all the shit that went down in Norway at that time.


----------



## kaizuki (Feb 2, 2006)

well since everybody is listing their fav. bands iguess i'll do the same. slipknot,children of bodom,korn,trivium,in flames,devil driver,mudvayne,disturbed,shadows fall,ill nino,static x,cradle of filth.cky,ac-dc,as ilay dying,atreyu,etc.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 2, 2006)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> That was a weird story. Certainly clears a lot of things up, about that and all the shit that went down in Norway at that time.



Go buy a book called "Lords of Chaos." It will eat your soul and enrich your mind.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 2, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Go buy a book called "Lords of Chaos." It will eat your soul and enrich your mind.



Actually I hear it's pretty entertaining but full of bullshit falsities.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> Actually I hear it's pretty entertaining but full of bullshit falsities.


Its always been my experience that the only persons opinion you can truly trust is your own. Go pick the book up yourself, or borrow it from one of your sources, and decide for yourself. On a sidenote, the content was thouroughly and proffesionally researched. Articles, reports, and other such material supports every facet.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 2, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Its always been my experience that the only persons opinion you can truly trust is your own. Go pick the book up yourself, or borrow it from one of your sources, and decide for yourself. On a sidenote, the content was thouroughly and proffesionally researched. Articles, reports, and other such material supports every facet.



Generally, sure it's best to judge for ones self but in this case, I don't think so.  I can't honestly claim to be too well informed on behind-the-scenes antics but I've gotten it from those that are, that this book was horrible (again, it was apparently entertaining if taken as semi-fictitious).

Perhaps I'm thinking of something else but I seem to remember somebody saying the interviews (where they got much of their information) were often conducted with those nearly or completely disconnected to the scene, many admittedly so.  Isn't this true?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 2, 2006)

Not that I am aware of no. However, I can see how anyone not interested in European black metal and the history thereof would not enjoy the book.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 2, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Not that I am aware of no. However, I can see how anyone not interested in European black metal and the history thereof would not enjoy the book.



Examples of why the book is supposedly so bad from people I'd trust to know what they're talking about:



> Oh yeah? Like in the first edition where Quorthons real name was revealed to be Pugh Rogefeldt? If you're swedish this is even funnier.
> 
> Pugh Rogefeldt is a swedish rock-singer/songwriter who is like 15 years older than Quorton was. I have no clue how they thought that was Quorthons real persona. Maybe because Pugh released an album called Hammarhj?rta? (Hammerheart in Swedish).





> I read this on the Burzum site about three or four years ago. Seems like the guy behind the book has a big hardon for Varg and trying to make him look bad. They went out of their way to do that in the liner notes for the Lords Of Chaos 2CD, big fuss about how that nasty spoilsport Varg wouldn't let them use his songs on their CD cos BM is "^ (use bro) music"! Seemed to forget that the album was supposed to be about Satanism in music, and anyone with half a brain knows Burzum has never had anything to do with that, so the man's if every right to refuse his music to appear on it. What the hell was Viking-era Bathory doing on that anyway?





> the book is not that great. The author tends to stray from the subject at hand. He also concentrates on Varg way too much (practically 75% of the book).



Apparently, that's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 3, 2006)

Fair enough. Any suggestions then of a comprehensive book of this size?


----------



## TheMountainWizard (Feb 3, 2006)

books? what about metal?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2006)

I like Sigh, does that make me a metalhead wanna-be?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

Where is Cata? I need him (in a music sense).


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2006)

Cata is currently enjoyign a forum free life. I spoke to him a few days ago, he said he will probabily be back on monday or so ^.^


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

Monday?  At least he could come onto msn...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 9, 2006)

Metal Eh?  Can you guys help me out. In a battle of the bands Tool VS Corn Vs Balck Sabbith Who Would win ?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

Tool, I guess. Corn isn't all that good, and Sabbath is awesome, but I don't really like Ozzy's vocals all that much.


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Feb 11, 2006)

Are there any ppl here that listen to harder metal, like black/death/pagan metal 'n stuff? Groups like Mayhem, Darkthrone, Nazgul, Anorexia Nervosa, Bathory and so many more?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 11, 2006)

Meh a bit. Burzum, Beherit and Dissection for me. But that's about it >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2006)

Pagan metal? Does EVERY FUCKING RELIGION have a music style now?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 11, 2006)

Someone told me about a Chrisitan rock band - Guns 'n Moses. , great name.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2006)

Atleast that's style.


----------



## Northern Nomad (Feb 11, 2006)

Byakugan style said:
			
		

> Ilovemetal though can't stand emo...which sucks as most of my mates are! Onlyemo song that I can tolerate is I'm not ok by my chemical romance
> Reminds me of tuesday nights at the limelight bar/club plays rock and metal!
> Going tonight whoo-hoo!
> 
> ...


Dragonforce are very good!

I'm going to see In Flames in March and my best friend is going with me. I can barely wait


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 11, 2006)

makeoutparadise2 said:
			
		

> Metal Eh? Can you guys help me out. In a battle of the bands Tool VS Corn Vs Balck Sabbith Who Would win ?


 
Sabbath- all Ozzy has to do is give the opposers the big brown eye(which he usually saves for the audience) and it's over.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 11, 2006)

GaaraOfTheDesert said:
			
		

> Are there any ppl here that listen to harder metal, like black/death/pagan metal 'n stuff?



Yes, I do.

Edit:





			
				o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Fair enough. Any suggestions then of a comprehensive book of this size?



Sorry I didn't see this.  To answer the question, no.  To my knowledge there isn't a single quality piece of comprehensive printed literature on DM nor BM.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> Yes, I do.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Sorry I didn't see this.  To answer the question, no.  To my knowledge there isn't a single quality piece of comprehensive printed literature on DM nor BM.



Lazy ass!  That's a shame.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 11, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Lazy ass!  That's a shame.



Not really.  Think about how young these genres are.  Notable events, personalities, and bands are still quite fresh.  It's probably a good thing to wait a while and be able to reflect before really taking the time to write on this.  I'd give it another decade or two before we see anything printed of worth about the subject.

Btw, great SotC sig there.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 11, 2006)

In the meantime we can work on our comprehensive DM and BM collections.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 12, 2006)

Problem about good band literature is that it requires most band members to be dead, so they can't interfere with the facts too much. And with the low amount of killing lately, I think it might indeed take some more time xP


----------



## cloudabove87 (Feb 12, 2006)

Guns N' Roses would definitely be rock not Metal


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 12, 2006)

My mate has seen Dragonforce, says they are wicked. Anyone else agree/disagree?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 12, 2006)

Well...

If you like powermetal they are okay. For the people that don't like powermetal, Dragonforce is a great example of why they don't like it.

I'm in the second category


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 12, 2006)

Who are in the powermetal category? I can't think what I have from that bit.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 12, 2006)

Dragonforce, ...wait let me check xD 

Rhapsody, Stratovarius, Luca Turilli, Hammerfall, Sonata Arctica, Kamelot, Falconer....

Those kinda. Well the ones I know anyway. I prolly missed a few xD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2006)

cloudabove87 said:
			
		

> Guns N' Roses would definitely be rock not Metal



...what the fuck is that about?



Anyways, I'm shit with genres, but I'm pretty sure I'd like Dragonforce, 'slong as they're not shitty screamo and just ramming strings.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 12, 2006)

VOID>All of you.

VOID is so kick ass. Thrashcore.


----------



## Fear The Mullet (Feb 12, 2006)

In Flames ransk the highest for me after all these years. And theyre concert in Harpos over the weekend smashed my face in. FUCKING AMAZING. And I met Bjorn and Jesper for the umphteen time and talked with them about alot of things (our band, their band, and call of duty and world of warcraft, haha). Cool guys. Other then them, you might catch me listening too:

Edguy
Dragonforce
Megadeth
Soilwork
Bambino de Bodom
Slayer
Death
Pantera
Dream Theater


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 12, 2006)

I would agree with old In Flames.


----------



## Fear The Mullet (Feb 13, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> I would agree with old In Flames.



Spare me, seriously. Go see them live or something if you need to be "reaffirmed" at jsut how amazing they are. And old In Flames? Are you kidding me? Lunar Strain is a horribly awful joke compared to Clayman or Come Clarity. Especially in the singing/production department.

I'm sorry man, but I've been into metal so long, that all these stupid "I like the old stuff" sentiments are all blurred together and carry on the same level of stupidly annoying. No offence to you dude, but it seriously irks me the wrong way when bands get bigger, and release an album that sells good, and isn't the same boring rehashed shit like every other "tr00" group, they get shit on for it. Its bull shit and pretentious of the people who carry those sentiments.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Fear The Mullet, please go read .


----------



## Fear The Mullet (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> Hey Fear The Mullet, please go read .




Useless. Completely useless thread.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fear The Mullet said:
			
		

> Useless. Completely useless thread.



You'll have to explain this so I don't just assume my reason for recommending you read that thread went over your head.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone listened to Porcupine Tree's old album _On The Sunday Of Life..._ ? I was not particularly impressed.


----------



## Xan_Aloufin (Feb 17, 2006)

well yeah some of the metal bands i like: 

Amon Amarth 
Wintersun
Turisas 
Finntroll 
Mithotyn
Equilibrium
Haggard
Therion 
Korpiklaani
Dark Age
Children of Bodom 
In Flames
Testament
Slayer
Grave Digger 
Savage Circus 
Blind Guardian 
Iced Earth
Accept 
Iron Maiden 
J.B.O. 
Sepultura
Pantera


----------



## nimrod (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey there all fellow Metalheads,I just noticed thread so i'll take it from the start....
Fave bands

Black sabbath 
Drowning pool 
Disturbed
element 80
papa roach
Blind guardian
Metallica
Manowar
Motorhead
Skyclad
slayer
Iron maiden
Anathema
Dream theater
Lake of tears
and my fave band ever is...



I didn't read most of the posts but there was one that said that Guns'n'roses wasn't metal but rock...I totally agree with whoever that was...


----------



## Xan_Aloufin (Feb 17, 2006)

well does it really matter if guns'n roses is metal or not? 

in my opinion they still kick ass


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 17, 2006)

nimrod said:
			
		

> Hey there all fellow Metalheads,I just noticed thread so i'll take it from the start....
> Fave bands
> 
> Black sabbath
> ...


 Most of the bands in there suck. If you want REAL heavy/metal then listen to

Fear Factory
Puddle of Mud
System Of A Down
Disturbed
Slipknot
Machine Head
Still Remains (Heaviest you will EVER find lol)
36 CrazyFists
Thrice (not so much metal but a good band anyway)
Avenged Sevenfold
Caliban (some good german metal)
Rammstein
Dead Poetic
Coheed and Cambria (not metal but good )
Korn (their new album is pretty heavy)
Clutch
It Dies Today
Dimmu Bogir (hell yeah)
Slayer
Trivium
Roadrunner United

And thats about the best metal bands on earth. I suggest you check them all out!


----------



## Jagermonster (Feb 17, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Most of the bands in there suck. If you want REAL heavy/metal then listen to
> 
> Fear Factory
> Puddle of Mud
> ...



Alright, not to be an asshole, but your list isn't much better than his. In fact, its way worse. Listen to these bands, then kill yourself;

S.O.D. (Stormtroopers of Death)
early Metallica
Slayer
Nile 
Impaled Nazarene
Gwar
Morbid Angel
Obituary
Emporer
early In Flames
Iron Maiden
Anthrax
Venom
Pantera
Dying Fetus


----------



## IBU (Feb 17, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Most of the bands in there suck. If you want REAL heavy/metal then listen to
> 
> Fear Factory
> Puddle of Mud
> ...


Dimmu and Slayer are the only real metal bands on your list so dont attack other people's lists.


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Feb 17, 2006)

Fear The Mullet said:
			
		

> Spare me, seriously. Go see them live or something if you need to be "reaffirmed" at jsut how amazing they are. And old In Flames? Are you kidding me? Lunar Strain is a horribly awful joke compared to Clayman or Come Clarity. Especially in the singing/production department.
> 
> I'm sorry man, but I've been into metal so long, that all these stupid "I like the old stuff" sentiments are all blurred together and carry on the same level of stupidly annoying. No offence to you dude, but it seriously irks me the wrong way when bands get bigger, and release an album that sells good, and isn't the same boring rehashed shit like every other "tr00" group, they get shit on for it. Its bull shit and pretentious of the people who carry those sentiments.




/agree

Just saw In Flames yesterday actually, fucking awesome as always. I like Come Clarity more than some of the older albums, but music is just personal taste for anyone. The only thing anyone can really argue is technicalities of songs and musicianship. THAT would maybe make somebody a better musician than another person, but doesn't always mean they make a better band. I hate how people argue over music, its just something you like or dislike, but its also stupid to not like something because its new. And thats my view.

O yeah and funkmasterswede, he def has more than two real metal bands on his list, Trivium being one you overlooked. But regardless, lists are good to maybe give ppl some new bands to listen to, nobody needs to trash somebody's likes and dislikes, so I agree with u there.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Feb 17, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> My mate has seen Dragonforce, says they are wicked. Anyone else agree/disagree?


I really like DragonForce. For me it's a nice blend of Iron Maiden singing, Children Of Bodom intensity, and perhaps a splash of Nightwish here and there. Seeing them live would be nuts.


----------



## nimrod (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't care what everyone else says about what I like...
I like what I like and frankly , Narashikamaru , I haven't heard most of the bands u're suggesting and I don't believe that they're any better than the bands i'm suggesting...especially Savatage...for god's sake go listen to hall of the mountain king (the cd) , Streets (the cd) and Handfull of rain (the cd)
then come and tell me how sorry u are of saying that they suck...

U also said REAL heavy/metal although u yourself state that some of them are not metal...also I don't see Blind guardian anywhere on your list...nor       Iron maiden , Sabbath...
I you want black metal go listen to the (Greek)rotting christ and carcass


----------



## TicoTico (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers, another metalhead right here! I listen to many metal bands, some of my favorites being Metallica, Carnal Forge, The Haunted, Stam1na, Opeth, Mokoma, and so on. There are still many bands I need to check out. My favorite band has been for quite some time Children of Bodom, a must band for every metalhead to check out!

The only metal band I've seen live is Dream Theater, last September in Helsinki. I'm not a fan and don't have too many songs by them, I went there with a friend who's a fan. The gig was superb and blew me away! I don't like LaBrie's vocals on their recordings but live it was perfect, just like everything else. Encores lasted for more than an hour and neck hurt like hell the next day


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 18, 2006)

funkmasterswede said:
			
		

> Dimmu and Slayer are the only real metal bands on your list so dont attack other people's lists.


Then you obviously havent bothered to listen to the more heavier bands on that list. I.E: Trivium, It Dies Today, RoadRunner United, Machine Head and more.

And its not attacking, people have their own oppinions


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't like either Dimmu Borgir or Slayer, though I respect them, but saying those two are the only metal bands in that list, funkmasterswede, makes you a fucking retard. Moe, Jos, please let me be mean for this once! ;_;

I suggest you go and learn what kind of metal there is, how ignorant you are, and then come back only after you've had an epiphany.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 18, 2006)

:| Wow, totally pwned him there Cinder lol.


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

For fucks sake, dont attack each other. Be civil. Music is objectional, so dont attack another person's list and dont start calling them names and bringing them down. Instead of bashing them on the head, why not upload a record for them to let them listen to something new? =/


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 18, 2006)

:| I wasnt attacking anything. I just said i didnt like his list lol. Anyway, i dont want to start a fight >_> Get too much of that on other forums. 

Any Cradle of Filth fans?


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 18, 2006)

Most definitely not here.

I loathe Dani Filths voice with an undying passion. It's like sonic hemorrhoids.

That said, it's good to see even more metal heads coming into the forum, though it's evident we need to help some of them expand further


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Cata, I just realised your sig is from the Porcupine Tree, _In Absentia_, it took me a while.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 18, 2006)

Si

Loves me the Porcupine TRee


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't we all!? I know I do, I'm listening to the track Lazarus right now, it's so beautiful .


----------



## BlueBerry (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess I might as well start posting in this thread  .... Anyway people tend to be rather agressive on metal.. 



			
				NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Most of the bands in there suck. If you want REAL heavy/metal then listen to...





			
				funkmasterswede said:
			
		

> Dimmu and Slayer are the only real metal bands on your list so dont attack other people's lists.



Not that i'm not used to it. 

Anyways I will now list some of the music that i listen to:


Satyricon
Marduk
Vader
Dark Funeral
Darkthrone
Krisiun
Arch enemy
Dark Tranquility
In Flames [*In fear of flaming I dare not say before which album, it's already been said like 100 times already  ]
Metallica [Yeah they suck now a days but that's been stated 1 000 000 times already too]
Pantera [Man I almost left them out just to not seem far to clich?... it just can't de help I guess  ]
COB[see pantera for more information]
Slayer [can't really leave them out even if they have been listed many times before]


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 18, 2006)

Mmmmm Vader and Dark Tranquillity

Verra, verra nice.


----------



## Rotang'd (Feb 19, 2006)

Dragonforce are really good, would recommend them. Got lots of energy and mean guitart playing. both which make for a great live performance.

Im somewhat new and cbf reading 43 pages so sorry if this has come up before, but anyone like evergrey and heard them live? Would love to here that ,meant to be really good

And heres some music I listen too:
-Inflames
-Evergrey
-Dragonforce
-Children of Bodom
-Nightwish
-Within Temptation
-Leaves Eyes
-8 Foot Sativa, one of NZ's top metal bands
-Coal Chamber
-Dream Theater
-Dry Cell
-Edguy
-For My Pain
-Lacuna Coil
Plus a few more i cant think off at the moment


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 19, 2006)

*coughcough[post=3001373]Catatonik[/post]cough*


----------



## BlueBerry (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> *coughcough[post=3001373]Catatonik[/post]cough*


"Vader is a Polish *death metal* band founded in 1986." If thats what's your point?


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 19, 2006)

Indeed.

And I will also point out that I said most.

I am a fan of more than one Black Metal band.

You'll have to do better than that to make me look dumb


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 19, 2006)

W..T..F are you two talking about?


----------



## cloin (Feb 19, 2006)

Is that a Tenhi avatar, Thanatopsis?


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 24, 2006)

the colin said:
			
		

> Is that a Tenhi avatar, Thanatopsis?



It sure is.  You should pick up _Maa?et_ if you haven't yet.  As I was just saying on another board, it's the most evocative thing I've come across since Brave Murder Day.


----------



## cloin (Feb 24, 2006)

I currently only own _Vare_ with _Kauan_ on my computer and soon to buy list.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 25, 2006)

The End Records carries Tenhi pretty cheap.  

Also, if you haven't already, you should check out Harmaa, a Tenhi side project.  Think less nature and more piano.

Also, Neun Welten, October Falls, and Vali.  (and I know I was mentioning some of the bands that have members that post on  and Neun Welten and October Falls are two more)

And if anyone wonders why we're talking about neo-folk in a metal thread I'll just assume you don't know jack about Prophecy Productions, the increasing use of such elements in metal, etc.  Oh, and October Falls upcoming album will have BM songs and moments as well as the usual nature worship acoustics.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey, I just wanted you guys to know about this great band I stumbled on, "Winter Solstice".  They kick ass, and there lyrics are top notch.  Though they are quite heavy you might have to look up the lyrics to undestand them at first, but you will soon get to love them.  There best song is "courtesy bow"  but Following Caligula, and The Fall of Rome are also great ones...so if you want to listen to something new, trust my word you wont regret it. 

If you dont like hardcore screaming, steer clear though.


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 25, 2006)

another metal band that kick's ass is the finnish band Turmion Kätilöt , you should check out thiere awsome shit!


----------



## cloin (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, I have _Airut Aamujen_ already as well.  I guess I found out about Prophecy a while back since Klimt 1918 is signed to them.

*edit* If you're from Arkansas, I guess that makes you part of the Elite 3, including martryn and myself.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 27, 2006)

Gimmp Jow said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have _Airut Aamujen_ already as well.  I guess I found out about Prophecy a while back since Klimt 1918 is signed to them.
> 
> *edit* If you're from Arkansas, I guess that makes you part of the Elite 3, including martryn and myself.



That reminds me, you know any place to pick up AIRUTIWI in the U.S.?  Like an idiot I never picked up a copy when I used to see it around everywhere and now it's not exactly easy to find.

And yes, "AR" meaning Arkansas, not the sound a pirate makes.


----------



## TicoTico (Feb 27, 2006)

Stam1na>>>>Turmion Kätilöt ^^ 

And thanks for mentioning Tenhi! I've never heard of them before but they sound like an interesting group, gotta check them out.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, everyone should check out Tenhi.

But since this metal thread seems so slow, here's some good metal news:



> 'Blood in Our Wells'
> 
> This DeLuxe version of DRUDKH's fourth full-length opus is available only directly from us; you will not find it new anywhere else. This version comes in Super Jewelcase Plus format (approximately the size of an ordinary DVD case, but with hard, clear plastic and extra-strong hinges), has gold trimmings not available in the normal export version, and is limited to 1000 hand-numbered copies. 'Blood in Our Wells' is DRUDKH's most proficient album to date, featuring the most skilled musicians from the radical Ukrainian Black Metal underground. The new material takes a more pronounced nationalist leaning on this album, with poetry from the most respected XXth century Ukrainian poets serving as lyrics, and brilliant soloing, while retaining the blend of BURZUMic Black Metal and traditional folk music. Because of the use of samples from classic Ukrainian cinema, the album is more cinematic than its predecessor, while still in a similar vein musically. Richly textured and atmospheric, this is a truly amazing masterpiece. Pre-order now. Out beginning of March 2006.
> 
> [Raw-Manga] Mai-Otome 28





> Samples of the new Summoning album
> 
> *"Across The Streaming Tide"
> "Bauglir"
> ...





> THE NEW  MORRIGAN CD "WELCOME TO SAMHAIN" WILL BE OUT MIDST / END OF MARCH VIA  Undercover Records.


----------



## Emery (Feb 27, 2006)

If you guys like Shred, I suggest listening to Racer-X, or anything by Paul Gilbert, Dragonforce, Shawn Lane, Rusty Cooley, Steve Vai(not really a shredder, but damn good at what he does), Yngwie Malmsteen, Michael Angelo Batio, and Jason Becker.  All fantastic shredders.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 27, 2006)

BTW Colin, any news on that rerelease of Bath and Leaving Your Body Map yet? As in: Did you get your hands on some copies? XD


----------



## cloin (Feb 27, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> BTW Colin, any news on that rerelease of Bath and Leaving Your Body Map yet? As in: Did you get your hands on some copies? XD



Yeah, they're out, I just haven't ordered them yet.  _My Fruit Your Psychobells_ used to be available on Relapse's site, but last time I checked it was no longer available.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 27, 2006)

You can get the re-issues of Bath and LYBM at 

They just lowered their prices too so you can pick them up for $8 each (no shipping charge).


----------



## nimrod (Mar 9, 2006)

join the metalhead FC everyone! Trigun Maximum vol. 1 and 2


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone heard the new Psycroptic yet?  I've not been in a DM mood lately but I'll probably pick it up anyway.  If anyone has heard it, how does it compare to The Scepter Of The Ancients?


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2006)

> Press Release from THE END RECORDS
> 
> VIRGIN BLACK TO RELEASE 3 ALBUMS IN 2006:
> 
> ...



...yeah, I wet myself too


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 11, 2006)

That was a truly awesome read I have to say.

When I first got that message I peed a little.


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Mar 11, 2006)

The most recent metal band I have listened to is For My Pain. Good gothic metal from Finland. Also Tuomas Holopainen of Nightwish plays keyboards in this band. Has anyone had the oppoturnity to listen to this band yet?

Also some other bands I like:

To/Die/For
Children Of Bodom
Lost Prophets
Sonata Arctica
Stratovarius
Sentenced
hmm...HIM
Pantera is also good
Disturped


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Mar 11, 2006)

VERY useful site.  Check it out.

Link removed


----------



## Kasushia (Mar 14, 2006)

Lots of Metalheads here! 
Tradicional, Melodic/Power Metal, Thrash/Melodic Death, Hard Rock!
My fav bands: Blind Guardian, Edguy, Children Of Bodom, Dio, Saxon, Accept, Rainbow, Therion, Dr. Sin, Talisman, Kiss, Thin Lizzy, Megadeth........... Impossible to tell ya all, it's only a simple sample.

But I can't stand nu-metal.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Virgin Black will make me whole again.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 14, 2006)

Plenty of good Nu-metal, check out Dog Fashion Disco if you doubt me


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 14, 2006)

The only metal bands I'll listen to are *DRI*, *Bad Brains*[Quickness album], *Gang Green*[later stuff], and some others.

I'm a big fan of thrash, prog metal - reggae fusion, some prog metal, some hard rock.

Rory Gallagher>all of you. \m/


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2006)

*Children of Bodom* is like the only metal band  I listen to, I don't consider Metallica or bands like System of a Down and Disturbed as "Metal" lol.

In fact if anyone knows of some good "starter" bands I'd love to hear em.


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Mar 15, 2006)

C.D said:
			
		

> *Children of Bodom* is like the only metal band I listen to, I don't consider Metallica or bands like System of a Down and Disturbed as "Metal" lol.
> 
> In fact if anyone knows of some good "starter" bands I'd love to hear em.



I don't know if this will do but For My Pain is good one, then there's To/Die/For, a good band and all but the singers english skills ain't much to be proud of at some point  . I guess that Sonata Arctica and Stratovarius are good one's too.


----------



## Trias (Mar 15, 2006)

C.D said:
			
		

> *Children of Bodom* is like the only metal band  I listen to, I don't consider Metallica or bands like System of a Down and Disturbed as "Metal" lol.
> 
> In fact if anyone knows of some good "starter" bands I'd love to hear em.


 
 Aaah "Starter" bands you say... Why don't you try "Helloween", "In Flames" (try to find old albums) and maybe "Demons & Wizards", "Arch Enemy"... Well, they're all power and death metal bands, if you're interested in a band like CoB who makes something like "power death" (lol) you would also be intersted in them. 

 If you want to try something different than them, try Theatre of Tragedy, My Dying Bride... But they have got a lot of darker atmosphere than them, since they're gothic and doom metal bands.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

Ask Cata. He knows all about metal, or at least it seems that way to me.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks thanks , Ill get to downloading after school XD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2006)

minori Anyone know which piece these two are playing?


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, (a part of) Vivaldi's 'Summer'. You can find the tabs from mysongbook.com under the band Sinergy I recall, 'Passage to the Reaper'.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks man! Would you also happen to have the complete classical 'Four Seasons' piece, and if so, care to up it for me? =]


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2006)

dude that was so delicious, ima get the tabs


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 15, 2006)

An interest in metal eh?

Oh, I suppose a series of introductory pieces could be established.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

Do it Cata, convert him!


----------



## IBU (Mar 15, 2006)

This might seem like a random subject change but i have been on a huge power metal kick of late. I have been listening to Hammerfall, Sonata, Dragonforce, Rhapsody, Masterplan, Edguy and Therion. If anybody knows any other sweet power metal bands for me to get addicted to let me know.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2006)

NEVERMORE!!!!!!

Anyhoo, I'll up a few assorted netal albums and send them to the interested.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 16, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> NEVERMORE!!!!!!
> 
> Anyhoo, I'll up a few assorted netal albums and send them to the interested.



Can't wait , desperatly need new bands lol


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2006)

If you have AIM, I recommend adding me


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 17, 2006)

Sanguinius said:
			
		

> Aaah "Starter" bands you say... Why don't you try "Helloween", "In Flames" (try to find old albums) and maybe "Demons & Wizards", "Arch Enemy"... Well, they're all power and death metal bands, if you're interested in a band like CoB who makes something like "power death" (lol) you would also be intersted in them.
> 
> If you want to try something different than them, try Theatre of Tragedy, My Dying Bride... But they have got a lot of darker atmosphere than them, since they're gothic and doom metal bands.



Wouldn't it just be so much cooler if we call it "Death power".. That would be one badass genre to listen to..
Anyway, melodic death.. "Dark Tranquillity".. Also, anyone who likes black metal shud listen to Bathory.. Not that anyone seem to like black metal here


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 17, 2006)

> Thanks man! Would you also happen to have the complete classical 'Four Seasons' piece, and if so, care to up it for me? =]


I'll let you know if I run into it ^^ All I've got is the tabs for Dark Moor's cover of Winter, from mysongbook.com again.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 17, 2006)

Humm humm, I'm late!

Anyway, I love metal just as much as I love rock. My favorite metal genre is progressive metal but I pretty much enjoy all the subgenres. Heavy metal and death metal are my least favorite subgenres but there's still bands which I really like under those subgenres as well. And I really like a few melodic death metal bands so don't get that confused with normal death metal.  

As for my favorite bands, they would be:

Porcupine Tree (They are prog rock but some of their latter stuff is definitely borderline metal)
Opeth
Ayreon
Tool
Dark Tranquility
Symphony X
Kamelot
In Flames
Dream Theater
Masterplan
Devin Townsend
Orphaned Land
Pain Of Salvation
Madsword
Pelican (post-rock but heavy)
Isis (post-rock but heavy)
Nine Inch Nails
Queensryche
Silent Young Lad
Katatonia
Therion
Twilightning
Ensiferum
Fates Warning
Samael
Lost Horizon
Evergrey
Anathema
Stratovarius
Arena (again, they are prog rock but their newer stuff is borderline metal)
Stonehenge
Rhapsody
Mastodon
Heavenly
Edguy
Dimmu Borgir
Wintersun

And there's more. A lot of bands I like are rock but could be classified as borderline metal in some cases. Well anyway, apart from the top 3, there's really not any order. I generally like the top ones more than the bottom ones but all of those are worthy of being called my favorites.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2006)

DEVIN FUCKING TOWNSEND!!!!!

And many other good ones.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2006)

That can be arranged.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2006)

Whatever album Deadhouse is from...start with that, if possible.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2006)

I've heard some Anathema. They didn't really catch my interest nearly as much as Katatonia. The only bands that I think of as metal (since I've been told they are) that I really love are Virgin Black and Katatonia. 

Other bands that I am unsure of (but sometimes are referred to as metal) that I enjoy are Alexisonfire, Genghis Tron, the Guilty Gear OSTs, Pain of Salvation, and Sigh.

Bands that I love conditionally, meaning I like one album or so, are Arcturus (The Sham Mirrors), Devin Townsend Band (Biomech (Ocean Machine)), and Therion (Secret of the Runes). 

I am sure there is more out there that I will like, and some that i will love, but that's all for now.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2006)

The thing about Anathema is that they have a lot of average/decent stuff and then some of their stuff is really good. A Fine Day To Exit and A Natural Disaster are good examples of how good Anathema can be.

By the way, Devin Townsend (ocean machine is my second or third favorite album), Pain Of Salvation and Therion are awesome. Do you like Porcupine Tree? I'm very sure you'd like them.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2006)

Pimping Therion out was a great feeling.

More people need to hear The Secret of the Runes...they MUST!!

>.>


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2006)

^Agreed. That is a great, great album all around. 

As for PT, I've heard like 2 albums in their entirety. I've had their stuff on my HD for ages, but I never get around to listening to anything besides Stupid Dream anymore. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2006)

Then pimp me the damn album, Cata. =D


----------



## Trias (Mar 18, 2006)

BlueBerry said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it just be so much cooler if we call it "Death power".. That would be one badass genre to listen to..
> Anyway, melodic death.. "Dark Tranquillity".. Also, anyone who likes black metal shud listen to Bathory.. Not that anyone seem to like black metal here



 Oh, yeah, good idea.

 Well, I don't like black metal either. Because they have the highest poser group percent amongst all other metal genres...

 Well... You may know... But I'll post it for thou, see the pictures, and be sure to read their comments too:


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2006)

If you want good black metal, check out Samael. They are pretty great. Their newer stuff is industrial black metal and I really like it.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2006)

There's lots of good Black Metal, Emperor, Limbonic Art, later Immortal, Sammael (but yeah new stuff very industrial), the entire Post-black scene 

I just as a whole listen to only a small group of black metal projects.,


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2006)

Doesn't Sigh have some black metal roots?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2006)

Yep, Sigh are among the best of the post-black scene

Along with Arcturus, Peccatum, Ulver, and Solefald (you could technically call Enslaved and Sammael Post-black as well)


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 19, 2006)

Sanguinius said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, good idea.
> 
> Well, I don't like black metal either. Because they have the highest poser group percent amongst all other metal genres...
> 
> Well... You may know... But I'll post it for thou, see the pictures, and be sure to read their comments too:


iv'e seen it before.. it's hard to do something like corpse paint well, it takes a somewhat higher budget than most of the band had a the time these pics where taken. :S.. Many black metal band don't do corpse paint anymore. Iv'e nothing against is but it's not really that cool either.. many of the 2nd wave Black metal band are pure comedy anyway.
I listen to it but many of them look like crap.. 
and now for something completly diffrent 



nuff' said and pantera is out..


----------



## Jotun (Mar 21, 2006)

Just dled Dragon Forces new album (I think) Me likey. Im havin a hard time finding dls for other bands tho lol. Worse comes to worse I'll buy them!!!


----------



## Orcishhuman (Mar 21, 2006)

I thought Nirvana was grunge?

My favourites;Korn, Nonpoint, RATM(not all songs but some), Limp Bizkit(yes I'm sorry please forgive me), System Of A Down(only their first albums..), Reveille, Rammstein and most rap metal/n? metal bands..(Mudvayne is pretty good too)


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

Ermmmmm

Well, Rage Against the Machine rule greatly....

So uh, kudos there.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

RAtM rocks hard! Know Your Enemy is my fav track. Amazing riffs, amazing lyrics and an amazing solo.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2006)

Hahaha. XD

I can't stand Rammstein myself.


----------



## louuster (Mar 21, 2006)

hello people, happy to see that the metal fans are still active!


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 21, 2006)

U guys!! 
Iv'e just bought my tickets to Wacken Open Air !!

they have quite impressive bands that are coming:

Aborted, Amon Amarth, Atheist, Battlelore, Bloodthorn, Born from Pain, Celtic Frost, *Children of Bodom*, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, D'espairs Ray, The Dogma, Ektomorf, *Emperor*, End of Green, *Finntroll*, Gamma Ray, In Extremo, Korpiklaani, Krieger, *Lake of Tears*, Mambo Kurt, Metal Inquisitor, Michael Schenker Group, Ministry, *Mot?rhead*, Mystic Circle, Nevermore, *Opeth*, Orphaned Land, Primal Fear, *Six Feet Under*, *Soilwork*, Subway to Sally, Uli Jon Roth, Victory, WE, *Wintersun*

and more to come!..


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

Celtic Frost, Emperor, Nevermore, Opeth, Orphaned Land, In Extremo, Korpiklaani, Finntroll, Motorhead, Soilwork, Atheist and Amon Amarth are that lists top entries this year.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Mar 21, 2006)

New Agalloch track there for those of you completely out of the loop.  

And though I don't much care I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone mention Peccatum broke up.  Ihsahn said "Look, Wifey, you're holding me back. Laterz."  I could have sworn I'd seen a good few fans around here.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 22, 2006)

I actually hadn't heard that.

That kinda (well a lot actually) sucks.

peccatum -ing ruled.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2006)

BlueBerry said:
			
		

> U guys!!
> Iv'e just bought my tickets to Wacken Open Air !!
> 
> they have quite impressive bands that are coming:
> ...


you didn't bold nevermore and especially orphaned land.

if you haven't heard orphaned land go get mabool now.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes. Agreed ^

On a slightly different note, but the guitar solo in The Sound of Muzak is heavy as all *deleted by the last little light in Catas soul*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes indeed. It's the \m/ of divine proportions.


----------



## Vibracobra (Mar 22, 2006)

BlueBerry said:
			
		

> U guys!!
> Iv'e just bought my tickets to Wacken Open Air !!
> 
> they have quite impressive bands that are coming:
> ...



Dude, you get to see ATHEIST! I hope they come by me if they return stateside (they should, but you never know with these reunion things...). By far one of the best American death metal bands ever. 
That festival is gonna be brutal.


----------



## Trias (Mar 22, 2006)

Also, add Gamma Ray to "you-get-to-see" list too, along with Orphaned Land and Atheist.

 They are a friggin' power metal band from Germany, usual country of the power metal bands (lol) it contains ex-Helloween founder member (he was at guitars and lead vocal) Kai Hansen (well, we say that, "When Kai went, it was Helloween's end" teh hee), and even that is a appropriate reason to try them. Land of the Free and New World Order would be good to start! Also, be sure to listen Future World!

 (By the way, Primal Fear there was founded by first Gamma Ray vocal-guy Ralph Scheppers)


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 22, 2006)

Sanguinius said:
			
		

> Also, add Gamma Ray to "you-get-to-see" list too, along with Orphaned Land and Atheist.
> 
> They are a friggin' power metal band from Germany, usual country of the power metal bands (lol) it contains ex-Helloween founder member (he was at guitars and lead vocal) Kai Hansen (well, we say that, "When Kai went, it was Helloween's end" teh hee), and even that is a appropriate reason to try them. Land of the Free and New World Order would be good to start! Also, be sure to listen Future World!
> 
> (By the way, Primal Fear there was founded by first Gamma Ray vocal-guy Ralph Scheppers)


No, please no more power metal... I've grown to hate it :S

"Orphaned Land is a band from Israel who create a unique blend of metal and traditional Jewish music, thus creating a "new" metal sub-genere entitled Oriental metal." :S I'll check it out


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 22, 2006)

Gamma Ray is a power metal band I respect alot. Armageddon is a great track.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 22, 2006)

Orphaned Land is genius, there blend of opeth-esque death metal, fused with the traditional sounds of their homeland, and epic lyrics is simply brilliant.

Also, vocalist Kobi Farhi is simply amazing.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Mar 23, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> and epic lyrics is simply brilliant..



If by that you mean "extremely boring tripe based on the Abrahamic religions", then yes.

Where's a puking smilie when you need one?


----------



## Trias (Mar 23, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Orphaned Land is genius, there blend of opeth-esque death metal, fused with the traditional sounds of their homeland, and epic lyrics is simply brilliant.
> 
> Also, vocalist Kobi Farhi is simply amazing.



 Yup, Kobi Farhi is one of the few "spiritual" voices... His voice has totally got it's own "feeling" oh... Yossi saharon's solos are also amazing, too. Well, Orphaned Land itself is amazing, in the end.

 Also, Mabool is clearly an album which will become a myth, I'm sure. It clearly states that Orphaned Land has started it's mastership era, and there is no "below good" song at all in the album...


----------



## louuster (Mar 23, 2006)

\m/ the EMPEROR is back!!!! You lucky bastard who will get to see I am the Black Wizard played live


----------



## LieToMe (Mar 24, 2006)

KoRn bitches


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2006)

No, not in a million fucking years.

Sigh, RAtM and Pantera for me.


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 25, 2006)

LieToMe said:
			
		

> KoRn bitches


mkay.. ​edit: would you know how hard it's to find food when you search korn.. IT'S HARD! One fucked up world this is :S


----------



## azuken (Mar 25, 2006)

Some good metal bands im listening to are:
Between The Buried and Me
Killswitch Engage
Children of bodom
Inflames
ETC...


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

I like Between the Buried and Me   Alaska is a nice album.


But I never quite got into Pantera... used to have like 3 albums of them, but I gave them away...it just didn't impress me much.


----------



## azuken (Mar 25, 2006)

Dont feel bad, I dont really care for pantera or metallica either.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2006)

Between Buried and Me are pretty nice. Some of their songs are nice and then some are just very average, in my opinion. In Flames is without a doubt the best band in your list, in my opinion.


----------



## azuken (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah, They are simply amazing.


----------



## Slips (Mar 25, 2006)

Exellent thread and suprised i did't notice it sooner 

You lads of given me a lot of bands I've never heard of to erm get to know a little better


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Yeah, They are simply amazing.


Since you didn't list either of these bands, I want to recommend you:

Dark Tranquility. Like In Flames, they are a melodic death metal band from Sweden. Except... better! Damage Done, Haven and Character are truly excellent albums. And I really have to recommend Gallery and The Mind's I to those who are into old Dark Tranquility as well. And a funny fact. Mikael Stanne was In Flames' vocalist in 93-94 and now he's in Dark Tranquility. Anders Friden was Dark Tranquility's vocalist in 89-90 and now he's in In Flames. 

Opeth. The best Swedish band. The best melodic death metal band. The best prog metal band! Only second to Porcupine Tree in my top bands list.


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 25, 2006)

i'm bored... so i found these two..


"dark"

"tranquility"​


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 25, 2006)

DT own on In Flames in every single way possible.

Also recommended, Hypocrisy, AMon Amarth and Soilwork.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm downloading *Another Wasted Night* by Gang Green.

Anyone want shome?

motherfuckingmetalthrashcookiechocochipcore.


----------



## louuster (Mar 25, 2006)

DT is indeed vastly superior to InFlames, so is Amon Amarth \m/ (by the way, if anyone happens to have Fate of the North to share!!!.....)


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2006)

Ofcourse I have it.


----------



## Pucca (Mar 26, 2006)

\m/ Woot Metal thread!! 

Slipknot, Iron Maiden, Killswitch Engage, Drowning Pool, HIM, In Flames Chimaira, Deadstar Assembly, Children of Bodom, Marlyn Manson, Trivium, The Union Underground, Dope, Dragonforce, Bleeding Through, Korn, System of a Down, Adema, Cradle of Filth, A7X, American Headcharge, Metallica.

lol I need to get into more bands.


----------



## LieToMe (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll rep you for you corn finding


----------



## Neenah (Mar 26, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> Since you didn't list either of these bands, I want to recommend you:
> 
> *Dark Tranquility.* Like In Flames, they are a melodic death metal band from Sweden. Except... better! Damage Done, Haven and Character are truly excellent albums. And I really have to recommend Gallery and The Mind's I to those who are into old Dark Tranquility as well. And a funny fact. Mikael Stanne was In Flames' vocalist in 93-94 and now he's in Dark Tranquility. Anders Friden was Dark Tranquility's vocalist in 89-90 and now he's in In Flames.
> 
> Opeth. The best Swedish band. The best melodic death metal band. The best prog metal band! Only second to Porcupine Tree in my top bands list.


 
*interested*

*espically for Soilwork and Amon Amarth*

Thank youu. 
*leaves*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

One word peoples:

Motorhead.

and Black Sabbath.


----------



## louuster (Mar 26, 2006)

Well Cata you know where to find me


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll actually up the Fate of the Norns album tonight

More people need to hear it anyways.


----------



## nimrod (Mar 27, 2006)

I see that all of you guys churn out band names but I don't see Savatage  why?don't you people know them?


----------



## Trias (Mar 27, 2006)

Savatage... Omg... dead winter dead and edge of thorns was bloody good... They are still one of the power metal (and after a genre change, progressive) bands who can do it with a "soul" ... 

 Well... Where is my savatage cd...


----------



## nimrod (Mar 28, 2006)

you should buy Streets and hall of the mountain king if you like those two...handfull of rain too and gutter ballet also...oh what the hell...just buy everything


----------



## Teppic (Mar 28, 2006)

I?m to lazy to read through the hole thread soo can someone give me some good suggestions on some metal bands that have the same melodical metal sound like Killswitch Engage?


----------



## nimrod (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know about those killswitch engage but Savatage have a pretty melodical metal sound....in my opinion


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 28, 2006)

Ulver is the epithome of all greatness in this universe!


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Apr 3, 2006)

For fans of Lord Wind:




Sig:Ar:Tyr is fucking awesome.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Apr 3, 2006)

Just picked up Lair of the Minotaur and FACEDOWNINSHIT. Both are crushing and very well done. FACEDOWNINSHIT is like Melvins with a swarm of pissed off bees thrown in.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 3, 2006)

Lair of the Minotaur fucking own.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Apr 3, 2006)

Heavy drone, angry as hell. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Apr 4, 2006)

Drudkh - Blood in our Wells

Go buy this!  NOW!


----------



## TicoTico (May 24, 2006)

So, what do the metal-heads think about the Eurovision Song Contest 2006 winner?  HERE


----------



## MaverickZ (May 25, 2006)

I actually am most thrash fan, Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer and such, it just rox my sox! I still got to go to a thrash metal concert


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (May 25, 2006)

The latest (and last) Krieg album has a DBZ sample.  Haha.  

Oh, and I bet a good few around here would enjoy When Day Descends.  Another band from a guy who used to post regularly on UltimateMetal.

I think this'll get some of you wet:



			
				Official Website said:
			
		

> This project is inspired by a varied range of musicians including Opeth, Pain of Salvation, Dark Suns, Kayo Dot and Paatos. All have left their mark on the music of When Day Descends, though the result is clearly distinguishable from each.





			
				Official Website said:
			
		

> When Day Descends make music which is filling the gap between progressive rock, progressive metal and post rock.



Samples can be found on his site.


----------



## Catatonik (May 25, 2006)

Downloading in interest. This is the second band I've been introduced to on here about pirates.

I'm hoping this goes down better than the Jolly Rogers.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 25, 2006)

Breadwinner! \m/


----------



## Kusajishi (May 26, 2006)

If you wan't to listen to great metal then you should listen to machinae Supremacy

I was at their live gig 1 month ago and they PWN!

 you can download some of the songs there! Download Rise for starters and you'll get cough up, I can promise that! Awesome guitarr riff!


----------



## poona (May 26, 2006)

My friend introduced me a black metal band called Imperanon. Kind of cliche but its ok to listen to.


----------



## TicoTico (May 29, 2006)

Catatonik, I've gotta ask.. Was the band troo enough?


----------



## metalanime (May 29, 2006)

heres something that you all may not have seen.  i believe the band is A Job for a Cowboy.

 Link removed


----------



## BlueBerry (May 30, 2006)

metalanime said:
			
		

> heres something that you all may not have seen.  i believe the band is A Job for a Cowboy.
> 
> *Episode VI - Criminal Records*


HAHAAH best video ever


----------



## metalanime (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah, the band is pretty good too.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 15, 2006)

Erm

No

I found them irritating.

Quite so actually.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2006)

That song was shit.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 15, 2006)

Job For a Cowboy are ok, you have to really like brutal DM to be into them though


----------



## Voynich (Jul 15, 2006)

Meh heard them before. Have one of their albums swerving around on my HD somewhere...*checks* Oh, nope threw it out last time. So no likes.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 15, 2006)

I was actually refering to Battleheart

they sucked.


----------



## TicoTico (Jul 16, 2006)

Speaking of tr00 bands and funny youtube-clips.. this?

'Where lightning strikes once..'


----------



## Sid (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't listen to a lot of metal anymore, but recently downloaded Unearth's new album _In The Eyes of Fire_ and quite liked it.


Also, less could you add this thread to the sticky? It's not in the list of genre threads.


----------



## libreg (Aug 9, 2006)

Job for a cowboy is awsome, but I think behemoth is better.


----------



## Katsura (Aug 9, 2006)

Metal sucks.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Katsura said:
			
		

> Metal sucks.


Thank you for that elaborate statement, Socrates.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

Well thank you for that insightful and valuable input : D


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 9, 2006)

Katsura said:
			
		

> Metal sucks.


XD I think this is a thread for people who LIKE metal.

I guess this is an old thread, but this is my first post here =D

Job For a Cowboy is just, blah. A lot of these death metal bands sound too much alike, and I kind of like variety. For example, Early Korn and Early Slipknot, both nu metal, but they both sound a lot different. In my opinion a death metal band that really sticks out is Bloodbath, their second CD anyway. I think they had Opeth's vocalist? Good stuff.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

Jokestr said:
			
		

> XD I think this is a thread for people who LIKE metal.
> 
> I guess this is an old thread, but this is my first post here =D
> 
> Job For a Cowboy is just, blah. A lot of these death metal bands sound too much alike, and I kind of like variety. For example, Early Korn and Early Slipknot, both nu metal, but they both sound a lot different. In my opinion a death metal band that really sticks out is Bloodbath, their second CD anyway. I think they had Opeth's vocalist? Good stuff.



Mikael <3  I'd do him XD 

*takes this chance to lure you into listening to more good metal*

Sooooo what else you listen to, like metal-wise?


----------



## Katsura (Aug 9, 2006)

RAWR! I AM ZE BEAST! I R EVUL!


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

That's not metal. Don't generalize.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Katsura said:
			
		

> RAWR! I AM ZE BEAST! I R EVUL!


Are you really _that_ retarded?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2006)

Why do we keep getting these idiots lately? ._.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

He's Italian.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

I mean, how stupid is that. That's like saying every rapper sounds like 50 cents. ( as far as our local Italian is concerned, thats prolly his opinion anyway so whatever)

Lordi can in no way be compared to the goodness that is Solefald, Jesu, Agalloch, Pelican, Isis, Novembers Doom or Star of Ash or any other decent band for that matter. D:

So Katsura, either stfu and learn or gtfo. : D


----------



## Katsura (Aug 9, 2006)

You people need to chill out and grasp a joke. I'm just kidding with you and you go I'm retarded because I'm Italian? And you say *I'm* retarded? Oh, the irony.

Also Nana, what the hell do you know about what I think about rap? I listen to basically everything but country. Get a grip people.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2006)

The Italian thing was a joke too, y'know.

And there was no way to know you were joking because we don't know you at all and we do get plenty of retards who go "blah blah this genre sucks and should die" without knowing a shit at all. We just thought you were another ignorant person and being an ass about metal being shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Katsura said:
			
		

> You people need to chill out and grasp a joke. I'm just kidding with you and you go I'm retarded because I'm Italian? And you say *I'm* retarded? Oh, the irony.
> 
> Also Nana, what the hell do you know about what I think about rap? I listen to basically everything but country. Get a grip people.


And why not country?


----------



## Katsura (Aug 9, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> And why not country?



......Huh?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Why.
Do.
You.
Not.
Listen.
To.
Country?

I can also spell it out for you, if you'd like.


----------



## Katsura (Aug 9, 2006)

Well the most logical answer would be that I don't like it, wouldn't it? You genius, you.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

And the most logical question for that would be why not, wouldn't it? But ofcourse, you could never possibly think that I would ask such a thing, right?


----------



## Katsura (Aug 9, 2006)

That's not a logical question, that's a stupid question. That's like asking ''why do you not like fish''. I don't have a concrete answer for why I do not like country-music, nor am I planning to make one up to satisfy you. I just don't like it country-music, that's all.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Ignorance it is!


----------



## Katsura (Aug 9, 2006)

If not liking one genre of music is ignorance, then so be it.


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 9, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> Mikael <3  I'd do him XD
> 
> *takes this chance to lure you into listening to more good metal*
> 
> Sooooo what else you listen to, like metal-wise?


>>
System of a Down, Beseech, Forever Slave, Darkseed, Marilyn Manson, Metallica, Rammstein, Powerman 5000, Limp Bizkit(?), DevilDriver, Cradle of Filth, Slipknot, Stone Sour, Korn, Opeth, Bloodbath, Still Remains, Nightwish.. 

That's all off the top of my head.

And ^^; Please if you would, I'd like some suggestions on similar-or-better metal bands to expand my horizons XD


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 9, 2006)

Can anyone recomend some good bands?  I know I like Linkin Park, HIM and Three Days Grace.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh          shi-!


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 9, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> Can anyone recomend some good bands?  I know I like Linkin Park, HIM and Three Days Grace.


Uhhhhhhh

HIM is self proclaimed "love metal" but... they arent really.. metal..

Linkin Park is sorta metal, I think LP is pretty damn good, but eh.

TDG is... not metal either

But if you like those bands, similar mainstream bands would be Evanescence, Limp Bizkit and Korn, and Smile Empty Soul. You might like Grey Daze, if you want to hear more of Chester Bennington's voice. You could also try Marcy Playground for a little 90's alternative. Orgy is a nu metal band slightly similar to Linkin Park.

Hope I could help....


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 9, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> Can anyone recomend some good bands?  I know I like Linkin Park, HIM and Three Days Grace.



Those aren't metal.

but...
Dream Theater
Opeth
Rhapsody (Or Rhapsody of fire, or whatever they're called, stupid new name)
Iron Maiden
Black Sabbath
Cannibal Corpse ( just get one of their cds, they all sound the same, perferabley the second one)
Korpiklaani (Comment?)
Ensiferum
Metallica (pre- load)
Megadeth

EDIT: forgot Kreator, and Septultra (SP)
that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 10, 2006)

Jokestr said:
			
		

> >>
> System of a Down, Beseech, Forever Slave, Darkseed, Marilyn Manson, Metallica, Rammstein, Powerman 5000, Limp Bizkit(?), DevilDriver, Cradle of Filth, Slipknot, Stone Sour, Korn, Opeth, Bloodbath, Still Remains, Nightwish..
> 
> That's all off the top of my head.
> ...



Teehee, you're mine now.

*steals you*

See you on msn or so. Good music will be heading your way. ^^


----------



## ConformestClone (Aug 11, 2006)

Recently I've been listening to a lot of: !T.O.O.H.! (The Obliteration of Humanity), which is an awesome Czech band; Opeth, the ever popular melodic death metal band; a little bit of Amon Amarth another melodic death band; Dystopia (a must for grindcore/crust fans) which is slightly on the boarder of doom metal; and Converge, which is one of the few _decent_ metalcore bands.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 11, 2006)

Vonocourt said:
			
		

> Those aren't metal.
> 
> but...
> Dream Theater
> ...



Black Sabbath arguably are not metal, more doom-blues-rock than anything.  As for saying to get the second Cannibal Corpse CD, Tomb Of The Mutilated, their third is regarded as a death metal classic.  For untrained ears they may all sound alike, but once you begin to get into brutal-dm, you realised thjere are alot of stand out sounds from across the globe.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 11, 2006)

ConformestClone said:
			
		

> Recently I've been listening to a lot of: !T.O.O.H.! (The Obliteration of Humanity), which is an awesome Czech band; Opeth, the ever popular melodic death metal band; a little bit of Amon Amarth another melodic death band; Dystopia (a must for grindcore/crust fans) which is slightly on the boarder of doom metal; and Converge, which is one of the few _decent_ metalcore bands.



Converge _is_ metalcore. God they are amazing.

Speaking of amazing, Satyricons new album? FUCKING GENIUS.


----------



## byooki (Aug 11, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> Black Sabbath arguably are not metal, more doom-blues-rock than anything.  As for saying to get the second Cannibal Corpse CD, Tomb Of The Mutilated, their third is regarded as a death metal classic.  For untrained ears they may all sound alike, but once you begin to get into brutal-dm, you realised thjere are alot of stand out sounds from across the globe.



indeed
like DISCONFORMITY
oh jeez
so great


----------



## JJ (Aug 13, 2006)

I saw Disturbed last night with bands A Life Once Lost and Strapping Young Lad.  Of the two opening bands, Strapping Young Lad made an impression. That stuff was heavy.  Plus the singer has a warped sense of humor.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 13, 2006)

SYL is great.

Devin Townsend/The Devin Townsend Band is even better.

In any case, Devy ftw.


----------



## JJ (Aug 13, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> SYL is great.
> 
> Devin Townsend/The Devin Townsend Band is even better.
> 
> In any case, Devy ftw.




I'll definitely have to check that out.  I got such a kick of him saying "_fuck you_" is the best compliment.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 13, 2006)

JediJaina said:
			
		

> I'll definitely have to check that out.  I got such a kick of him saying "_fuck you_" is the best compliment.


You should start with Accelerated Evolution, Terria and Ocean Machine - Biomech, they are all fantastic.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 13, 2006)

Devin Townsend is hilarious.  He's one of the most entertaining artists on this planet, him and his damn bipolar disorder


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

Not only is the man a brilliant musician and funny frontman, he's also a genius producer.

As to SYL, the band is an entity unto itself, and one of my favourite bands.

On a related note The Villains are fucking ace.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 14, 2006)

Some years ago i liked metal more than i do now.... but i still year some bands:

Metallica
Tool
Rammstein
Slipknot
KoRn (old stuff the recent just doesn't appeal to me)


----------



## Hibino (Aug 14, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Converge _is_ metalcore. God they are amazing.
> 
> Speaking of amazing, Satyricons new album? FUCKING GENIUS.


I don't like Satyricon, but the new album is ok.. Inflames new album is also ok.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

In Flames new album would be moediocre coming from anyone other than In Flames.

Coming from them it's the final nail in their Metallica-esque fall from awesomeness.


----------



## cloin (Aug 14, 2006)

I haven't been in here in a while, so I have just one thing to say.

Metalocalypse is the best thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

I still need to see that


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

Okay I just want some comments, recently someone had been bashing my affinity for Dragonforce (which I guess I can see why some people wouldn't like them) and then they told me to listen to some *Stratovarius.*

I did. I don't see what's so special? o.o

Also has anyone heard Shadow Falls?


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

I can say I would never, EVER recomment Stratovarus to anyone.

And I am not a fan of Shadows Fall.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I can say I would never, EVER recomment Stratovarus to anyone.
> 
> And I am not a fan of Shadows Fall.



Ok good I don't feel awkward for FUCKING DETESTING THAT SHIT

I have only heard one song from SF, it was a cool instrumental. Are they one of those Copy Paste Melody bands?


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

What's the trendy term being banded about these days?

Gothenburg-core.

I've heard it applied to Darkest Hour, Shadows fall and a few other similiar bands.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

Meh, I always hear the semi-ok song and almost download these bands XD


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

Shadows fall aren't terrible, merely ok. They have some decent, if not good tracks. They are one of those bands that I would atleast recommend giving a full spin to. I myself don't care for em, but we all know my opinion is only moderately perfect.


----------



## cloin (Aug 14, 2006)

Darkest Hour leans more towards At the Gates, where as Shadows Fall tends to rely more heavily on American thrash blueprints with some Gothenburg melody sprinkled in there.  I like Darkest Hour personally, though they definitely sound a bit bland after lenthy listening.  Beyond the Embrace used to a pretty enjoyable Gothenburg influenced affair.  They had no shortage of good old-era In Flames guitar harmonies (having three guitarists helps), plenty of memorable riffing, and engaging song writing.  Unfortuntely they kind of went to shit.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

Plus Darkest Hours latest album was produced by heavy devy.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 15, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Plus Darkest Hours latest album was produced by heavy devy.



Darkest Hour's new album Undoing Ruin is great IMO.  I think I bought it when it came out last June.  It's very metalcore-ish, but still good.


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 15, 2006)

I've only heard one song from Darkest Hour, which was pretty awesome. I still need to give them a full listen though.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd recommend the Undiong Ruin album, Devys production gives them a unique feel, and seperates them from the Gothenburg-core sound without ruining their style.


----------



## cloin (Aug 16, 2006)

Beyond the production value, I really didn't like Undoing Ruin all that much.  The songwriting just wasn't there.  Hidden Hands of a Sadist Nation or The Mark of the Judas are good albums to start with.  Just make sure you know your At the Gates first.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 16, 2006)

You know, legendary status aside, I've never been as big a fan of At the Gates as I am of Dark Tranquillity, though With Fear I Kiss the Burning Darkness is a kick ass album. Slightly over-rated, but still damn good.


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 17, 2006)

I still have yet to listen to At the Gates, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 17, 2006)

Try With Fear.

It's a good fuckin album.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 17, 2006)

DyersEve said:
			
		

> I still have yet to listen to At the Gates, I'll have to check them out.



I have the albums Terminal Spirit Disease and Slaughter Of The Soul if you'd like either of them.  I don't have the one Cata is talking about though


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 17, 2006)

Slaughter of the Soul is decent.

I'd love to up With fear, but fuck....

Gods I can't wait to get my own connection again.


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 17, 2006)

ssj2yugi said:
			
		

> I have the albums Terminal Spirit Disease and Slaughter Of The Soul if you'd like either of them. I don't have the one Cata is talking about though


 
Anything is much appreciated.


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 17, 2006)

From the few tracks I've scrounged up on Pandora, At the Gates aint bad. None of them are from With Fear though.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 17, 2006)

Early gothenburg. 

Basically helped create a sound that metal bands across the world wish they could mimic.

Dark Tranquillity are still beter though.


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm still really confused as to what "Gothenburg" means.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 17, 2006)

It's a locale in Sweden that brought us what is known affectionately as 'melodic death metal'.

bands with a similiar base sound.

Dark Tranquillity, In Flames, At the Gates, Soilwork...


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah yes. Gotta love Sweden.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 17, 2006)

Well they gave us Peter Tagtgren

So yes, yes we do gotta love em.

And go to the bike Shed, rate the Fap Battling!


----------



## Deicide (Aug 18, 2006)

I listen to this kind of music called "Death Metal" its rather more harder than just standard metal.  For some example bands take theese

-Cannibal Corpse
-Deicide
-Nile
-Six Feet Under
-Obituary
-Morbid Angel
The list goes on...this is my favorite stuff....


----------



## Jotun (Aug 18, 2006)

LMFAO, this whole time I thought I hadn't listened to In Flames and my dad had actual tapes of it >.> I didn't like their latest albums too much tho


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 18, 2006)

btw as far as melodic death metal goes, dark tranquility so owns in flames.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm gonna hit DT up after some other stuff finishes. I just finished listening to Sameal, wasn't really feeling it >_>. Looking forward to Porcupine Tree, I hear good things about it XD


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 18, 2006)

Dark Tranquillity are the best of the Gothenburg crowd.

It's that simple, they are a truly awesome fucking band.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 18, 2006)

So far I like all of DT's tracks , they only got 2 albums out?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 19, 2006)

Death said:
			
		

> So far I like all of DT's tracks , they only got 2 albums out?


No, they got far more:

Character
Damage Done
Enter Suicidal Angels
Exposures - In Retrospect and Denial
Haven
Of Chaos And Eternal Night
Projector
Skydancer
The Gallery
The Mind's I

Damage Done and Haven are my favorites. The Gallery, Character, Projector and The Mind's I are really good as well. Projector is often overlooked though, mainly because of different vocal style.

And as for Porcupine Tree, they aren't metal but I'm planning on pimping them in a week or two.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 19, 2006)

Death said:
			
		

> I'm gonna hit DT up after some other stuff finishes. I just finished listening to Sameal, wasn't really feeling it >_>. Looking forward to Porcupine Tree, I hear good things about it XD



Which Samael album did ya listen?  I really like Passage


----------



## Sid (Aug 19, 2006)

Damage Done and The Mind's I are great albums


----------



## Voynich (Aug 19, 2006)

I like Exposures.


----------



## Necroyeti (Aug 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Obligatory huge list copypasta_ 



Opeth, Voivod, Death, Atheist, Venom, Slayer, Morbid Angel, Nile, Burzum, Cryptopsy, Tool, Agalloch, Immortal, Bathory, Candlemass, Celtic Frost, Meshuggah, Pig Destroyer, Carcass, Circle Of Dead Children, Mortician, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Anal Cunt, Mercyful Fate, Cynic, Naked City, Sunn O))), Municipal Waste, Anthrax, Metallica, Arch Enemy (Early), Exodus, Extreme Noise Terror, Strapping Young Lad, Napalm Death, Cannibal Corpse, My Dying Bride, Mastodon, Symphony X, Yngwie Malmsteen, Saint Vitus, Black Dahlia Murder, Pantera, Ghoul, Hirax, Cathedral, Mayhem, Job For A Cowboy, Bolt Thrower





*Spoiler*: _Teh Pwnerer_ 





Yeah, I'm not into the whole "lets burn down churches and kill my bandmate" thing, but damn could Varg write a tune!!!


----------



## Voynich (Aug 19, 2006)

Perhaps, but I think he damn well excells in posing like a morron too. And making long random statements about how and why and still not make any sense. 

Ah well.  You like Agalloch and SYL so everything is forgiven xP


----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2006)

Ya I just got all of PT albums, they are really good listens. As for Samael I think it was something like Magic Lesson. I have Character and Damage done, couldn't find any other albums lol, but they are very good. Leaning towards Damage Done more than Character.


----------



## Valesco (Aug 19, 2006)

I mostly like Prog, Doom, Power, Heavy, Melodic Death, or combinations of those.

Some bands worth mentioning:

Dream Theater
Nightwish
Opeth
Arch Enemy
Dark Tranquility
Novembers Doom
Iron Maiden
My Dying Bride
Katatonia
Pain of Salvation
Paradise Lost
Green Carnation
Queensryche
Dragonforce
Kamelot
Symphony X
Iced Earth


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 20, 2006)

Yay for good taste in metal.

I dislike Vargs music as well as his idiocy, but hey...to each a zone

Also, Necroyeti...tight list, Prim8, I notice a tendecy towards over the top stuff, though I admit to being a fan of a number on that list myself.


----------



## Scud (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone here listen to Job for a Cowboy? A friend of mine pointed me to them a little while back, and I just got around to listening to some of their stuff. I think they've got a lot of talent, although the simple guitar parts kind of turn me off to the whole mix.


----------



## Necroyeti (Aug 20, 2006)

Tatumaru said:
			
		

> Anyone here listen to Job for a Cowboy? A friend of mine pointed me to them a little while back, and I just got around to listening to some of their stuff. I think they've got a lot of talent, although the simple guitar parts kind of turn me off to the whole mix.



Yeah, I have some of their stuff downloaded. I first heard them from a death metal spongebob video on youtube, which is like the greatest thing ever. LINK


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 20, 2006)

Ill add:
Green Carnation
Mastodon
Dillinger Escape Plan
Demonoid
Pain
The Abyss
Limbonic Art
Emperor
Enslaved
Arcturus
Anathema
Solefald
Sigh
Ulver
Nevermore 

Check em out Stumpy.


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 20, 2006)

On the subject of Dark Tranquility, what's they're best album aside from The Mind's I? Can't find that one..


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 21, 2006)

Damage Done or The Gallery


----------



## DeathKnight9 (Aug 21, 2006)

man, you guys like weird bands. I don't know, bands this decade suck ass (IMO).


----------



## Scud (Aug 21, 2006)

DeathKnight9 said:
			
		

> man, you guys like weird bands. I don't know, bands this decade suck ass (IMO).


Not really. Sure, there are a number of bands that suck. But metal is a HUGE genre, with a lot of great bands. You just have to look hard.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 21, 2006)

DeathKnight9 said:
			
		

> man, you guys like weird bands. I don't know, bands this decade suck ass (IMO).


Most of the mainstream metal bands are horrible but there is so much good underground metal which is awesome. Well, I don't know if I called bands like Opeth underground or anything though.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 22, 2006)

This decade has:

Nevermore, Opeth, GREEN FUCKING CARNATION, Arcturus, Strapping Young Lad for crying out loud. Therion, Meshuggah, Dark Tranquillity, Sigh, Solefald and bloody Vintersorg.

Hell the nineties and zeroes have been fucking killer.

Ranting aside, I never could swallow the whole 'the eighties ARE the best metal era' line.

It reeks of arrogant elitism.

I mean, I'm arrogant and elitist enough, but I'm also very open-minded and veratile in my tastes.


----------



## Violence Fight (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know. The 80's had some alright metal guitar work. I mean, it was no where near as heavy as it is now.  Granted thats credited to massive instrument down-tuning(MY next song is gonna be in Drop G#, So that everything just sounds like me playing guitar with a hammer).

I like 80's metal solos compared to alot of the solo's these days. I think they had alot more feeling in them. These days metal solo revolves around nailing shredding lines into Sweeped arpeggios at 250 bpm's(hyperbole warning). and thats nice and all, but a solo should be the soul of the song. The instrument soloing should embody the entire feel, concept, and tone of the song. 

Thats not to say that acts these days don't have that, I just hear less of it. Maybe I'm listening to the wrong metal ;p.


that being said, I do agree that the 90's and the Zero's have had GREAT metal, and so far continue to carry the torch.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 22, 2006)

For solos I automatically think Nevermore and Strapping Young Lad...

And that EPIC fucking solo in Light of Day, Day of Darkness.


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drop fucking _G#?!_ That is insanity. 

For awesome solo's, let's not forget Meshuggah's "Soul Burn".


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 22, 2006)

the new Lamb of God album, Sacrament, is amazing.  I never was a big fan of LoG, i mean i liked a few of their songs from their last album, but this new album blew it away.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 22, 2006)

The guitar solo in Final Product.


*drools*


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 22, 2006)

Definitely looking forward to Lamb of God at Gigantour. 

Not as much as I am to Opeth, obviously.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 22, 2006)

So uh... anyone here like Necrophagist? ;3


----------



## Scud (Aug 22, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> For solos I automatically think Nevermore and Strapping Young Lad...


Yeah. The solos in Nevermore songs are fucking killer. They're second only to Arch Enemy in my book.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 22, 2006)

Fine I see how it's gunna be.


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Aug 22, 2006)

You haven't listened to metal if you haven't heard anything from Iron Maiden. If you're looking for good material from this material, I suggest starting with the "Brave New World album", or some of their classics, such as "The Trooper", "Aces High", and "Hallowed be Thy Name".

They're my current favorite band, though "current" has last four years now. Close behind there's Dio (all his bands- Black Sabbath and Rainbow), Bruce Dickinson, Nightwish, and Tenacious D.


----------



## $!@de (Aug 22, 2006)

DeathKnight9 said:
			
		

> man, you guys like weird bands. I don't know, bands this decade suck ass (IMO).


ok Flashback 80's time who likes megadeth.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Aug 23, 2006)

$!@de said:
			
		

> ok Flashback 80's time who likes megadeth.



I was going to go to the Gigantour, but decided to go to an Iron Maiden concert instead.  Too bad I missed Slayer's Unholy Alliance tour though.

Here are a couple of bands I like though:
Slayer
Iron Maiden
Megadeth
Metallica (their new stuff really suck nuts though)
Dragonforce
Pantera
Symphony X
Suffocation
Morbid Angel
Cannibal Corpse
Behemoth
Opeth
In Flames
Machine Head


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 23, 2006)

new Napalm Death...Smear Campaign...

sweet lord, sweet, delicious, death metal carnage 

also!

ROMPEPROP/GUT SPLIT ANNOUNCED! FUCK YES!


----------



## cloin (Aug 23, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> So uh... anyone here like Necrophagist? ;3



Necrophagist is one of the most technical, intelligent, and downright 'brootal' death metal bands around right now.  You can never have too many sweep arpeggios.


----------



## $!@de (Aug 24, 2006)

Whos goin to lamb of god?


----------



## TicoTico (Aug 24, 2006)

$!@de said:
			
		

> Whos goin to lamb of god?


Going to see Unholy Alliance in November myself. Daym is it gonna rock! I might have preferred to see Mastodon instead of In Flames, but I guess that's not much to 'complain' about!


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 24, 2006)

Missing_Nin said:
			
		

> I was going to go to the Gigantour, but decided to go to an Iron Maiden concert instead.


 
Lucky bastard!!!


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 24, 2006)

w00t! Napalm Death in November at the London Underground with Born From Pain!  Oh man, it's gonna be good.

I'm just pissed i missed Skinless play last night in South London 

Anyone a fan of good ole Cryptopsy here by the by?


----------



## Scud (Aug 24, 2006)

ssj2yugi said:
			
		

> the new Lamb of God album, Sacrament, is amazing.  I never was a big fan of LoG, i mean i liked a few of their songs from their last album, but this new album blew it away.


Finally got the chance to actually sit and listen to the whole album today, I'm very impressed. When Redneck was released, a lot of people started bashing LoG saying they had turned into a Pantera wannabe band. I bet they shut their mouthes real quick when they actually heard the album.


----------



## Trias (Aug 24, 2006)

Several weeks left to the Orphaned Land concert here... And a pack of weeks to the My Dying Bride concert... Waaah... 

 (Actually, I just wanted to announce, and post here. 'cause there isn't seem to be a discussion that I can participate in right now. Wee!) *pops out*


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 24, 2006)

I WANT to see Orphaned Land. Badly.

I _did_ see Tool on Tuesday night.

It was most fucking awesome. MOST.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 24, 2006)

My friend who's spending one year in Israel has seen OL live twice and even got to talk with their members. That's so awesome. 

And I'd love to see Tool live as well.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 24, 2006)

Tools live show was everything I had hoped it would be.

And the prevalence of Marijuana (especially that much of it) in the stadium made the whole thing that much more psychedelic.


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 24, 2006)

Tool live is like having a near death, life changing experience in the mountainous ranges of Napal. 

Only moreso.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 25, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Tools live show was everything I had hoped it would be.
> 
> And the prevalence of Marijuana (especially that much of it) in the stadium made the whole thing that much more psychedelic.



Oh thank you very saying that Cata.  I'm going to see Tool September 14 in Dallas and i have to fly from MS.  A buddy of mine is coming with me and we're taking off college and work for 3 days and we got front row seats XD  I so can't wait!!!


----------



## Trias (Aug 25, 2006)

Whoaa... live performance of Tool... lucky jerks...


----------



## poona (Aug 26, 2006)

I only wish I were hardcore enough to see a band like Tool live, but I'd pass out or something, where I'm from, I very rarely go to see bands, and most of the local band's shows have 0 energy. The Hong Kong underground is really lame, the only decent local metal band in the HK underground is King Ly Chee.


----------



## IBU (Aug 26, 2006)

I just saw Tool last night, I was utterly blown away, amazing show. And I did not even know that Isis was opening for them until they started their set so that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Scud (Aug 26, 2006)

You guys are lucky. I'd give anything to see Tool in concert. Danny Carey is my God


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 27, 2006)

It was a fucking great show.

That's all I need to say on it.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 27, 2006)

I think there needs to be more metal pimped Cata.


----------



## IBU (Aug 27, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> I think there needs to be more metal pimped Cata.



I agree with that and hope that more metal will be pimped soon.


----------



## Sid (Aug 27, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> I think there needs to be more metal pimped Cata.



I could hook you up with Unearth's new album, if you'd like?


----------



## Yosha (Aug 28, 2006)

Metal would tune my ears but I'm more of a grindcore/Hardcore/circ-thrash kind of guy....Norma Jean is a decent metal-core band.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 28, 2006)

I could pimp Isis' new album, it leaked (surprise).

It's pretty awesome. They are going more and more in the direction of post rock, pretty much the same what happened with Neurosis.


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Aug 28, 2006)

New Iron Maiden album came out today! As expected, it kicks ass in great quantities.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm listening to Callisto's newest album Noir right now.

It is GREAT. Seriously.

Callisto is this Finnish metal band which could be classified as sludge, doom metal or post-rock (or post-metal, whatever). So yes, you can hear quite a bit of Isis and Pelican in their music but that's not all to Noir. It has some really cool jazzy melodies and Isis-esque vocals mixed with few awesome clean vocal parts. <3 this.


----------



## spotthedog (Aug 29, 2006)

A Matter of Life and Death is excellent as expected. One of the few things us Brits get before you Americans. I'm savouring every moment of it  

It's not a classic like Brave New World or Seventh Son but it's definitely one of their better albums. Better than Dance of Death IMO.


----------



## Trias (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn... When It'll be released here... God knows...


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 29, 2006)

funkmasterswede said:
			
		

> I agree with that and hope that more metal will be pimped soon.



im always pimping metal, just no one takes notice 

i've pimped several Death albums before, Rompeprop's albums and a Gut one


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Aug 29, 2006)

Sacred Thunder said:
			
		

> Damn... When It'll be released here... God knows...


Sept. 5th 2006.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 29, 2006)

spotthedog said:
			
		

> A Matter of Life and Death is excellent as expected. One of the few things us Brits get before you Americans. I'm savouring every moment of it
> 
> It's not a classic like Brave New World or Seventh Son but it's definitely one of their better albums. Better than Dance of Death IMO.



but is it as good as A Piece of Mind?


----------



## spotthedog (Aug 29, 2006)

It's very different to Piece of mind. Normally an Iron maiden album will have one or two epics then the rest coming in at 4-6 minutes. There's nothing like the trooper here. I won't say whether or not it's better, but it is very different.

In fact, 7/10 songs are over 6 and a half minutes. Alot of epics, far more than piece of mind. Other than the opening (different world) there is no obvious single track on the album.

Different world, brighter than a thousand suns and the video for The reincarnation of benjamin breeg are available to listen to or watch on their website.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 29, 2006)

I will ho0pefully start doing more pimping come October.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 30, 2006)

Sweet. I saw a Devin Townsend CD in a shop yesterday Cata, called Infinity. Would you advise I buy it?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 30, 2006)

even though you're asking Cat, i'd say yes.  Infinity, to me at least, is classic


----------



## Voynich (Aug 30, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> Sweet. I saw a Devin Townsend CD in a shop yesterday Cata, called Infinity. Would you advise I buy it?




IT"S DEVIN. OFCOURSE IT"S AWESOME DAMMIT


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> IT"S DEVIN. OFCOURSE IT"S AWESOME DAMMIT



I'd have to agree, I do love my Townsend Albums.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 31, 2006)

Im eager to listen the new Iron maiden album!
btw , who thinks that Bruce Dickinson is the main man and that eyesore Blaze Bailey was pure sh*t and the culprit for Maidens worst records?


----------



## Scud (Aug 31, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> Sweet. I saw a Devin Townsend CD in a shop yesterday Cata, called Infinity. Would you advise I buy it?


Anything with the name Devin Townsend on it is worth a buy. Devin is an *amazing* musician, and I've never heard anything from him I didn't like.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 31, 2006)

Locard said:
			
		

> Im eager to listen the new Iron maiden album!
> btw , who thinks that Bruce Dickinson is the main man and that eyesore Blaze Bailey was pure sh*t and the culprit for Maidens worst records?



Blaze is an amazing vocalist, listen to some of his other work after he signed up for Maiden.  Maiden's music back then was not crap as most people flame Blaze for just simply not being Dickinson.  It's the same reason I don't get why people flame Paul DiAnno aswell, the guy was awesome in Maiden and is infact the singer in my favourite Maiden song (Killers)


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 31, 2006)

Infinity has Bad Devil and Christeen, those two tracks alone are good enough to buy this masterpiece of madness.

You MUST buy that album (and any other Devy you can find.)


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Aug 31, 2006)

Locard said:
			
		

> Im eager to listen the new Iron maiden album!
> btw , who thinks that Bruce Dickinson is the main man and that eyesore Blaze Bailey was pure sh*t and the culprit for Maidens worst records?


I most defenitly agree with part 1: Dickinson owns everyone and everything.
I disagree with aprt2, while I tend to not like most Blaze songs, there were some good ones. His vocal style just doesn't fit well with maiden, though he is still a good vocalist.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 31, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Infinity has Bad Devil and Christeen, those two tracks alone are good enough to buy this masterpiece of madness.
> 
> You MUST buy that album (and any other Devy you can find.)


Devin Townsend is the best. YOU know Stagnant changed my life.

I  shall indeed buy the album(s)! Then I can pimp them too!


----------



## uber_zabuza (Aug 31, 2006)

im curenntly listening to opeth alot....um arch enemy is great...any pantera fans???....im a mix i like almost all old metal and almost all new metal and they are very different but i think they both kick ass


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 31, 2006)

What Opeth have you got mate?


----------



## Hagen (Aug 31, 2006)

Burning_Cyclope said:
			
		

> I most defenitly agree with part 1: Dickinson owns everyone and everything.I disagree with aprt2, while I tend to not like most Blaze songs, there were some good ones. His vocal style just doesn't fit well with maiden, though he is still a good vocalist.


Yeah, Bailey dont fit at all in Maiden, even Bailey songs like the Clansman  sounds better with Dickinson. I wonder why they picked Bailey, with many other best suited singers out there that wanted to enter Maiden at the time Bruce left, like  Kiske from Helloween, Anthrax ex-vocalist and even Paul di anno .


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2006)

I finally got my hands on some Dark Tranquility   Just Character for now and it seems pretty good thus far.  I also got some Norther... anyone listen to them?  They seem aight so far.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 1, 2006)

Who's picked up the new GWAR album _Beyond Hell_?

I dare say, it may be their best album to date.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 1, 2006)

holy shit! that's out already?  I've been listening to The Dave Brockie experience for a few days now but neglected GWAR.  Is it really that good?


----------



## CABLE (Sep 1, 2006)

It's beyond good, beyond hell for that matter.............

I actually got the cd when it leaked on the net back in early August, but it officially hit the shelves on Tuesday the 29th.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 1, 2006)

i've never listened to GWAR, but ill probably buy the new album.  BTW i heard that Devin Townsend produced their new album Beyond Hell.


----------



## uber_zabuza (Sep 1, 2006)

Seventh Wave said:
			
		

> What Opeth have you got mate?


i have ghost reveries and black water park


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 1, 2006)

I bought Infinity today, and it's bitchin'.

Have you heard Damnation from Opeth? I really like that one.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 1, 2006)

Orchid and My Arms, Your Hearse  are awesome too. But Damnation is my favourite by far.


----------



## mow (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Whenever someone tells me metal sucks I just slap that in their face. They all convert after that XD



			
				SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> Who's picked up the new GWAR album _Beyond Hell_?
> 
> I dare say, it may be their best album to date.



oooooh. You've just made my day. I cant wait to hear that one

Any fans of Kayo Dot?


----------



## Voynich (Sep 1, 2006)

Maudlin fans yes. I didn't get round to Kayo Dot yet XD


----------



## Scud (Sep 1, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> Any fans of Kayo Dot?


I've heard two or three songs by them, all of which I liked. But I havn't been able to find any more of their stuff.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a love/hate with Opeth.

One side, they make brilliant music.

on the other, i was always off put when i saw them last year proclaim themselves "the best metal band on the planet"; that uptightness is a big no-no in my book.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 1, 2006)

Well true. But dammit they are XD You shouldn't forget that for most people Opeth is one of the intro's to real metal. ( I'm bypassing Korn and Slipknot and all that bullshit for now) And I haven't been able to catch them on making a bad album yet.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 1, 2006)

but what i find is that my mates who fell in love with Opeth now find it hard to actually say anything good about any other band XD

I like Opeth, they make brilliant music but i wouldnt ever say they are the best in the world, in fact i wouldn't name any band the best in the world.  Eh, maybe its because im too deep routed in gore/grind/death scene which strives on the fact that no band is better than another XD


----------



## Voynich (Sep 1, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> but what i find is that my mates who fell in love with Opeth now find it hard to actually say anything good about any other band XD
> 
> I like Opeth, they make brilliant music but i wouldnt ever say they are the best in the world, in fact i wouldn't name any band the best in the world.  Eh, maybe its because im too deep routed in gore/grind/death scene which strives on the fact that no band is better than another XD



Haha, I'll admit there are enough bands I prefer over Opeth. But I don't think any band can capture so many fans from all different kind of genres and also sub-genres of metal. They're like some kind of easily digested metal. If real metal had a mainstream genre, Opeth would define it.


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Sep 1, 2006)

Silhouette - Best Opeth song by far.


----------



## uber_zabuza (Sep 1, 2006)

another band that like alot is mastodon...blood and thunder is what brought me to them


----------



## GunzGoBangBang (Sep 1, 2006)

i used to love metal alot. but now i think its too slow. im into like, post hardcore, metalcore now.


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 1, 2006)

uber_zabuza said:
			
		

> another band that like alot is mastodon...blood and thunder is what brought me to them




I believe they used a riff from that when they aired the naruto preview back in the day on cartoon network. Which was nice. Although I was surprised since it was mastadon, and naruto on the cartoon network(the first preview ever during the summer line up thing awhile back). 


No, their new CD, Is going to be insane. The few songs I've heard of that are rediculous. 

I like Iron Tusk, and March of the Fire Ants.


----------



## notcomawhite (Sep 2, 2006)

Opeth is alright.

Any Stone Sour fans?
I'm not talking about their shitty soft songs.  [Looking Through the Glass and Bother]


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 2, 2006)

meh, the new Mastodon which i heard the other night was widely dissapointing.  They have completely stripped themselves of any sludge roots and have given themselves this metalcore image complete with dualing solos.  Had to say, it weren't for me 

The new Napalm Death on other hand, wow.  They took the fury and the speed of The Code Is Red... and have doubled it.  It's no Scum (it never will be considoring they make death-grind now anyway) but we're talking Enemy of the Music Business like intensity here.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 2, 2006)

I have yet to check out the new Mastodon, but I fully intend to.

Stonesour suck.


----------



## poona (Sep 2, 2006)

My friend is really into Mastodon, I heard one song, I didn't like the song very much, but the riffage was quite cool. 

Is Mastodon the band with the drummer whose drums have polka dots and a picture of Randy Rhoads at the front of the bass drum?


----------



## DyersEve (Sep 3, 2006)

poona said:
			
		

> Is Mastodon the band with the drummer whose drums have polka dots and a picture of Randy Rhoads at the front of the bass drum?


 
Yeah, that's the one.

I don't really like Mastodon myself. The songs I've heard sounded to me just like a wall of sound, not really living up to the hype surrounding the band. 

Meh. They can play, though.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone know Kataklysm?  They are the fucking nar.  Their drummer is insane.  Check out Serenity in Fire.

BTW.  Do you guys actually go to metal shows?  You're not a bunch of pusses right?


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 4, 2006)

course i do. i was at Skinless last week Wednesday and on the same Friday i saw Conflict + The Varukers. In May i went to the Dutch Neurotic Deathfest (Prostitute Disfigurement + Gorefest + Vomit The Soul on the same night = lots of wootage)


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 4, 2006)

Metal shows?

I've been to a few, SYL (multiple times), Devin Townsend (multiple times), Hypocrisy, Nevermore, Children of Bodom, Dimmu Borgir (same show...was irritated that Hypocrisy were the opening act...and pleased at how easily they stole the show), Opeth, Moonspell, Soulscar, Evenlight, The Smalls, Tool, Isis, Meatlocker 7 and Seventh Image.

Not all well known, but almost all awesome shows.

Almost.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 4, 2006)

Uhm, didn't see much yet.

Opeth & Extol
Jesu & Final
Isis & Zombi
Pelican

Few more shows in november and september but I dunno if I can afford it then XD


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 4, 2006)

i just realised Naruto ripped of the band Racer X...


----------



## TicoTico (Sep 4, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> BTW.  Do you guys actually go to metal shows?


zOMG joo p0seourZ!1!yougettheidea *Clears throat* Anyways, yeah, sure thing. As I said a few pages back, gonna see Unholy Alliance in November. Slayer, Lamb of God, Children of Bodom, In Flames and Thine Eyes Bleed that is. Gonna be moshalicious 

Pretty much a year ago I went to see Dream Theater with a friend who was a big fan at the time. Troublesome to arrange, it was a regular Tuesday on the exam-week and a 500km trip, but damn was it worth the gig!  Also went to see Mokoma this April, not that far away this time. Had a great time. Muchos more moshpitting involved with this band 

This summer there was Tuska 2006, where I was all three days. Kalmah, Opeth, Arch Enemy, Stam1na, Mokoma again, Wintersun, Anathema, Amorphis and Norther among others. Many bands I was more or less unfamiliar with, not much 'big' names for me, but 'twas all Fucking Epic


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2006)

Lamb Of God are OK, I like Burn The Priest much better though.

And for the record, I'd rather mosh at a punk show rather than a metal show. Metal kinda ripped off of punk with the moshing/thrashing/slam dancing thing.


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Sep 4, 2006)

Dealing With It said:
			
		

> Lamb Of God are OK, I like Burn The Priest much better though.
> 
> And for the record, I'd rather mosh at a punk show rather than a metal show. Metal kinda ripped off of punk with the moshing/thrashing/slam dancing thing.


How does that make it better at a punk show?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2006)

Because:

Punk > Alt Rock > Metal


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2006)

And cause punk invented it! It has more soul.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 4, 2006)

Punk show?  Fuckin two-steppers.  and BTW, glad you guys are real metal heads.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 4, 2006)

Dealing With It said:
			
		

> Lamb Of God are OK, I like Burn The Priest much better though.
> 
> And for the record, I'd rather mosh at a punk show rather than a metal show. Metal kinda ripped off of punk with the moshing/thrashing/slam dancing thing.



lol i believe you've said this same thing about metal ripping off punk a few months back :\


----------



## CABLE (Sep 4, 2006)

Lamb of God=Burn The Priest, no?

BTW, anyone heard Sacrament?  What a piece of shit.  LoG has totally sold out.


----------



## TicoTico (Sep 4, 2006)

Dealing With It said:
			
		

> Lamb Of God are OK, I like Burn The Priest much better though.
> 
> And for the record, I'd rather mosh at a punk show rather than a metal show. Metal kinda ripped off of punk with the moshing/thrashing/slam dancing thing.


And to add to the record, I'm not one to start pitting whenever given a chance  With most bands I prefer to enjoy the combination of alcohol and music without being involved in a mosh pit. 





			
				SasuNaru<3 said:
			
		

> BTW, anyone heard Sacrament? What a piece of shit. LoG has totally sold out.


I've heard 'Redneck'. Thought it sounded okay.

Then again I don't listen to LOG that much, mainly because I don't use much good dl-programms and my music library is lacking. Even so, I've got high expectations of them live!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2006)

I know Randy personally, so I try not to hate on the band so much.

Also, what do you mean by "fucking two steppers"?


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 4, 2006)

metal never ripped off moshing.

If you trace back the roots of metal it comes from the punk world.  Why should punkers who became the greaser metallers stop moshing suddenly?  No reason what so ever.  

punk -> hardcore punk -> thrash

thats just a simplified transition, so why should the dance change?  There is no rip off what so ever.

Also, to clarify; i dont hate punk infact im a lover of it.  Most metalheads ive seen who think punk is for pussies often get a shock when they see Conflict or Oi Polloi


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2006)

I stick by my opinion. Not to say that all metal is bad.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 4, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> Lamb of God=Burn The Priest, no?
> 
> BTW, anyone heard Sacrament?  What a piece of shit.  LoG has totally sold out.



hell I thought Sacrament was a lot better than their past albums (and yes i own their past 3 albums plus their Burn The Priest Album).  I guess i'm a sucker for newer stuff *shrug*


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 4, 2006)

i so need to pimp some Gorerotted to this thread...

songs dont get better for brutality than Fuck Your Ass With Broken Glass 



shame for the shitty quality though


----------



## poona (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey guys, who are the best English bands these days, I just moved in, need to get into the 'local cuisine' around here.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 4, 2006)

ssj2yugi said:
			
		

> hell I thought Sacrament was a lot better than their past albums (and yes i own their past 3 albums plus their Burn The Priest Album).  I guess i'm a sucker for newer stuff *shrug*



If by "newer" you mean mainstream bullshit, then I'll agree with you on that.  Changing your whole style around and selling out is what Lamb of God did.


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Sep 5, 2006)

poona said:
			
		

> Hey guys, who are the best English bands these days, I just moved in, need to get into the 'local cuisine' around here.


Iron Maiden.


----------



## Valesco (Sep 5, 2006)

@poona

English bands:

Anathema
Bolt Thrower
Carcass
Cathedral
DragonForce
Mercury Rain
My Dying Bride
Paradise Lost


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 5, 2006)

you forgot:

Napalm Death
Graveworm
Gorerotted
The Inbreds
Akercoke
BLAZE
Bal-Sagoth
Sikth
Saxon
Venom
Sabbat (though they have split now )
Orange Goblin
Iron Monkey
Electric Wizard
Cancer


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 5, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> If by "newer" you mean mainstream bullshit, then I'll agree with you on that.  Changing your whole style around and selling out is what Lamb of God did.



no actually i meant newer sound... I don't listen to much mainstream music.


----------



## poona (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the lists of bands guys, I hope I can go to see a Dragonforce show if they come to town, although I'm not a big fan, but I'd like to chat with Herman Li about moving to England from Hong Kong and all that.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm going to see Dragonforce on Dec 5th at my uni (Cardiff). I think they're a fun cool cheesy metal band, and I've heard the gigs are an awesome time.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 5, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> you forgot:
> 
> Napalm Death
> Graveworm
> ...




You both forgot Mithras.

\m/


----------



## spotthedog (Sep 10, 2006)

I haven't read the whole thread but I feel like giving out some recommendations, mostly power metal or melodic death metal with a bit of folk/viking metal. All melodic stuff though. 

Hopefully some people will find this list vaguely useful.


Amon Amarth (not sure of the genre here. Melodic/viking death-ish)
Arch Enemy (melodic death)
Avantasia (power metal)
Black Sabbath (Heavy/Classic Metal)
Children of Bodom (Mix of melodic death and power metal)
Dark Tranquillity (melodic death)
Deep Purple (Classic hard rock/Metal)
Demons and Wizards (Power metal)
Dio (Power Metal/classic hard rock)
DragonForce (Power metal)
Edenbridge (hmm..not sure. symphonic female fronted metal)
Edguy (Power metal)
Elvenking (folk metal)
Ensiferum (Viking metal)
Epica (Epic gothic/symphonic metal. Better than Nightwish)
Falconer (power metal)
Finntroll (folk metal)
Freedom Call (power metal)
Hammerfall (Power metal)
IceBound (my band. Good ol' self promotion   Female fronted melodic metal).
In Flames (pre soundtrack - best melodic death around, now, verging on nu-metal/emo ("I cut myself to sleep," anyone?  )

Into Eternity (Melodic metal of some kind. I've only heard one song)
Iron Maiden (Do these guys even need a description?)
Kalmah (Melodic Death. On par with old In Flames)
Kamelot (Power Metal)
Lost Horizon (Excellent Power metal band)
Luca Turilli (Rhapsody guitarist's side project. Very good symphonic metal)
Luca Turilli's Dreamquest (Like Luca Turilli but with female vocals)
Manowar (Power metal)
Megadeth (Classic Metal)
Metallica (Dunno really. They change alot.)
Nightwish (Operatic Symphonic Metal)
Nobuo Uematsu (Sorry, Just had to mention him. Genius.)
Opeth (Ermm....Opethy?)
Rainbow (Classic hard rock/metal)
Rhapsody (Symphonic power metal. Very very epic)
Saxon (Classic hard rock/metal)
Scorpions (Classic hard rock/metal)
Sinergy (melodic heavy metal)
Skyfire (melodic death)
SuidAkrA (Melodic viking(?) metal. Probably.)
The Black Mages (Nobuo Uematsu's band. FF Covers)
Thunderstone (Power Metal)
Turisas (Viking metal. Very cool.)
Uriah Heap (Classic hard rock/metal)
Whitesnake (Classic hard rock/metal)
Wintersun (Melodic viking metal. Very frantic)

I hope this list introduces some people to some new bands. If not, then uhh.....just say it's my "what I'm listening to" list...


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 10, 2006)

There's a lotta cheese in that list, but some good jems. Finntroll, Amon Amarth, The Black Mages, opeht...

good shit.

Luca Turilklki and Dragonforce both set my teeth on edge.

Still, that's just me....and no matter how awesome I am, it's still just MY opinion.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 11, 2006)

here r a few bands that i like....

Cannibal Corpse, Sinai Beach, Impaled, Behemoth, Bury Your Dead, Slipknot, KoRn, Distured, Slayer, Arch Enemy, Bloodsimple, Sworn Enemy, Immortal, Graveland, Lamb Of God, Mudvayne, Children Of Bodom, AFI, Murderdolls, Marilyn Manson, Since The Flood, Norma Jean, Acid Bath, Aborym, The Agony Scene, Amorphis, Andrew W.K., Tool, Cradle Of Filth, Dope, Wednesday 13, Poison the Well, Dream Theater, Type O Negative, Anthrax, Rammstein, Sepultura, Devil Driver, Otep, Soulfly, Guns N' Roses, Dir En Grey, Rob Zombie, White Zombie, Nevermore, NILE, KISS, God Forbid, Dimmu Borgir, Kataklysm, Mnemic, The Red Chord, Six Feet Under, Powerman 5000, Hatebreed, Snapcase, BB King, The Blues Brothers, Jonny Lang, Staind, Eric Clapton, Stevie Ray Vaughn, AC DC, Led Zeppelin, Static-X, Job For A Cowboy, Strapping Young Lad, Chimaira, Gwar, In Flames, Bloodbath, Moonspell, Jimi Hendrix, Katatonia, Mindless Faith, The Allman Brothers, Silent Civilian, X Japan, Mastodon, As I Lay Dying, The Black Dahlia Murder, The Berzerker, Zyklon, Nightwish, Stratovarius, Machine Head, Bleeding Through, Throwdown, Hanzel And Gretyl, Porcupine Tree, Godsmack, Manntis, Bleed The Sky, Torture Killer, System Of A Down, Unearthly Trance, The Rolling Stones, Evanescence, Madball, Shattersphere & MUCH MUCH MORE !!


----------



## Not A Hero (Sep 11, 2006)

^^There's alot of not-metal bands in there. God forbid you list those in here.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 11, 2006)

^^ yea ur rgiht here i re did it its Death/Black & Heavy Metal: so shhh

Cannibal Corpse, Sinai Beach, Impaled, Behemoth, Bury Your Dead, Slipknot, Slayer, Arch Enemy, Sworn Enemy, Immortal, Graveland, Lamb Of God, Mudvayne, Children Of Bodom,  Murderdolls, Since The Flood, Norma Jean, Acid Bath, The Agony Scene, Cradle Of Filth,  Poison the Well, Anthrax, Rammstein, Sepultura, Devil Driver, Soulfly, Rob Zombie, Nevermore, NILE, God Forbid, Dimmu Borgir, Kataklysm, Mnemic, The Red Chord, Six Feet Under, Hatebreed, Snapcase, Static-X, Job For A Cowboy, Strapping Young Lad, Chimaira, Gwar, In Flames, Bloodbath, Moonspell, Katatonia, Civilian, Mastodon, As I Lay Dying, The Black Dahlia Murder, The Berzerker, Zyklon, Bleeding Through, Throwdown, Manntis, Bleed The Sky, Torture Killer, Unearthly Trance, Madball, Shattersphere


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 11, 2006)

Prim8 said:
			
		

> @poona
> 
> English bands:
> 
> ...


I love you for mentioning Anathema.

(although I hate Dragonforce)


----------



## spotthedog (Sep 11, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> There's a lotta cheese in that list, but some good jems. Finntroll, Amon Amarth, The Black Mages, opeht...
> 
> good shit.
> 
> ...



Personally, I love the cheese.  Although I admit The Village of Dwarves (Rhapsody) may be a _bit_ over the top...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 11, 2006)

RHAPSODY OF FIRE

possibly the gayest name ever


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 11, 2006)

spotthedog said:
			
		

> Kalmah (Melodic Death. On par with old In Flames)



Kalmah kick ass

and I just got in all 14 Iron Maiden albums today from cduniverse.com
HAX!


----------



## Pontago (Sep 12, 2006)

Where can I listen to some Dragonforce. My friend says there a great band...but i cant find any of their music.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 12, 2006)

Kurama Sama said:
			
		

> Where can I listen to some Dragonforce. My friend says there a great band...but i cant find any of their music.



the only thing they got going for them is fast ass guitars and drums.  If they had a different vocalist they might be tolerable... I can only listen to 1 or 2 of their songs b4 i have to switch albums


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2006)

Dragonforce's vocalist can take some getting used to, but really they are a very skilled band.  Once you get into the music the vocalist doesn't bother you.  It is a typical Power Metal voice anyways.

Kurama Sama you can try to get some DragonForce by posting something in the Music Request thread if you haven't already.

For those of you who like DragonForce's speed and such, but not their vocalist I personally suggest you look up a band called Cellador.  Or just go to their MySpace I suppose.



It is still the power metal voice, but I find it to be a more tolerable and by guitars and whatnot they seem to be pretty much on par with DragonForce.  They are still kind of underground so the quality isn't as good, but in my opinion these guys deserve the support.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> Dragonforce's vocalist can take some getting used to, but really they are a very skilled band.  Once you get into the music the vocalist doesn't bother you.  It is a typical Power Metal voice anyways.
> 
> Kurama Sama you can try to get some DragonForce by posting something in the Music Request thread if you haven't already.
> 
> ...



I love power metal XD. They just released their Debut Album? I want to get one XD. I like Dragonforce despite what others may say. Thier videos are crap though.

Gawd I just finished listening to Character and Damage Done from DT. "Out of Nothing" is my fav track so far unless there is another album I'm missing XD


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 13, 2006)

h0oly fuucking titty shitting christ...

Suffocation's new album (their s/t) is teh shit.  Kicks the living crap out of Cannibal Corpe's effort this year


----------



## Trias (Sep 13, 2006)

Sweet merciful gods, it's probably first time that I've ever seen Opeth considered cheese...


----------



## Voynich (Sep 13, 2006)

Well I mean...Opeth is okay but it's a bit..hmm...hmmm... Like some 

I don't know how to explain that XD


Btw (yes im late)  The New Black is an awesome album


----------



## mow (Sep 13, 2006)

Would anyone happen to have either Kayo Dot albums? My external HD crashed and nothign I have manages to fuck with my head as they do >_<


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 13, 2006)

I wasn't reffering to Opeth as cheese, just pointing out that most of that list was fromage heavy.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 13, 2006)

chinaski said:
			
		

> Would anyone happen to have either Kayo Dot albums? My external HD crashed and nothign I have manages to fuck with my head as they do >_<


Aye. I'll upload them for you.


----------



## Trias (Sep 13, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I wasn't reffering to Opeth as cheese, just pointing out that most of that list was fromage heavy.



 Sorry then.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 13, 2006)

Opeth while I'm not sure if they are "cheese", I know they suck. Puss music.

Anyway, have you guys picked up Beyond Hell by GWAR yet?


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 14, 2006)

I happen to like msuic, and find your description of them as puss music amusing.

But no, I have not checked out Beyond Hell yet, though I intend to.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 14, 2006)

If your a fan or GWAR, it's probably their best album to date.  They have exponentially improved from a technical stand point.  War Party, while it was a great album, doesn't hold a candle to Beyond Hell.  GWAR is funny, while most bands follow the trend of starting out good "the old stuff", then becoming shitty "the new stuff", GWAR started out shitty then became good.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 14, 2006)

There is no doubt Gwar have continued evolving for the better as the years go on, and they continue to tour heavy and put on killer live shows year after fucking year.

When I first heard that Devy was producing the album a part of my soul came back to life. I look forward to hearing this...


----------



## CABLE (Sep 14, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> There is no doubt Gwar have continued evolving for the better as the years go on, and they continue to tour heavy and put on killer live shows year after fucking year.
> 
> When I first heard that Devy was producing the album a part of my soul came back to life. I look forward to hearing this...



You seen them live before? It's killer.  The most fun you'll ever have at a concert.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 15, 2006)

*sighs*

No, I have not yet sen Gwar live, merely video clips of live performances. I intend to fix that this year or next.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 15, 2006)

Are Gwar performing at Roskilde?


----------



## Kyuubi_MS (Sep 15, 2006)

they already said the bands i like mentioning them again:
slipknot,disturbed,dream theatre,opeth,symphony x,sonata arctica
i also like breaking benjamin a lot(is it metal?)


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 15, 2006)

It's Dream Theat_er_ (nitpick)

had to correct. :<

And no, Breaking Benjamin are not metal.


----------



## Trias (Sep 15, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> Opeth while I'm not sure if they are "cheese", I know they suck. Puss music.



 And can you enlighten us about how did you manage to jump into this conclusion?


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 16, 2006)

Soulscars newest album, is everything In Flames most recent outing SHOULD have been.


----------



## delirium (Sep 16, 2006)

Has Chiodos been mentioned in here before? The vocals are whack, but the musicinaship s worth noting.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 16, 2006)

Cata, i saw Tool Thursday night in Dallas.  Greatest experience of my life XD


----------



## $!@de (Sep 16, 2006)

I whent to lamb of god that was fun


----------



## Jotun (Sep 17, 2006)

Lol going to see Dragonforce and 2 *other* bands at the house of blues on the 6th of October. I wonder how long I will stay


----------



## CABLE (Sep 17, 2006)

Sacred Thunder said:
			
		

> And can you enlighten us about how did you manage to jump into this conclusion?



Damnation.  I can't respect that album.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 17, 2006)

that's too bad, damnation is great in my opinion (not their best however)

unless you must listen to RARRGHGHHG METAL


----------



## CABLE (Sep 17, 2006)

........? I don't follow.


----------



## Trias (Sep 17, 2006)

So, we are judging a band -that has got lots of albums- just by one album and label it as puss music?

 I didn't like Damnation much too, but still there was lots of goods songs, and please don't forget that Orchid and Morningrise are still very good albums in progressive / black metal genres.

 Style changing of a band is almost inevitable, so I don't think changing their style makes them puss, just because they got "softer"

 Opeth is not a boy band, dear people.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 17, 2006)

Sacred Thunder said:
			
		

> So, we are judging a band -that has got lots of albums- just by one album and label it as puss music?
> 
> I didn't like Damnation much too, but still there was lots of goods songs, and please don't forget that Orchid and Morningrise are still very good albums in progressive / black metal genres.
> 
> ...



Sure, maybe not a boy band, but they sure as hell ain't metal.


----------



## Not A Hero (Sep 18, 2006)

Geez...I love how a lot of the discussion in here is over what's metal and what's not. Do your ears bleed when you hear something that doesn't completely fit into this genre? Also, didn't Opeth make Damnation at the same time as Deliverence, one of their heavier albums? Don't say they're not metal enough just based on some softer songs.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 18, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> Sure, maybe not a boy band, but they sure as hell ain't metal.


Damnation isn't but rest of their stuff is.



> ........? I don't follow.


I was just wondering that do you think they aren't good because Damnation isn't metal.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 18, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> Damnation isn't but rest of their stuff is.
> 
> 
> I was just wondering that do you think they aren't good because Damnation isn't metal.



I was referring to the "RARRGHGHHG METAL" comment.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 18, 2006)

Opeth are metal as fuck.

Ghost Reveries has some wickedly heavy fucking moments, Deliverance is undeniably heavy, and the rest of their discography is riddled with some brilliant metal moments.

Not liking them is understandable, but calling them puss music or saying they aren't metal is ignorant.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 18, 2006)

> I was referring to the "RARRGHGHHG METAL" comment.


By that comment I meant that there are some people who only listen to metal and anything else is shit to them.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 18, 2006)

Whatever, this whole thing about Opeth has become convoluted and confusing.  Lets move on.

Not sure if I mentioned them before, but anyone here know of Kataklysm?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Sep 18, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Opeth are metal as fuck.
> 
> Ghost Reveries has some wickedly heavy fucking moments, Deliverance is undeniably heavy, and the rest of their discography is riddled with some brilliant metal moments.
> 
> Not liking them is understandable, but calling them puss music or saying they aren't metal is ignorant.


whoa whoa.
since when is not liking a good band acceptable.
cata, you're getting soft.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 19, 2006)

Meh, I am getting older.

Not a huge fan of Kataklysm myself.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 19, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Meh, I am getting older.
> 
> Not a huge fan of Kataklysm myself.


If you didn't like Serenity in Fire, which I consider their best to date, you won't like'em, but you must atleast acknowledge the extraordinary skill of their drummer.


----------



## google123 (Sep 20, 2006)

Is Killswitch Engage worth listening to, oh metal listeners of this thread?


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 20, 2006)

if you like metalcore, sure, as things go they are a pretty good metalcore band i 'spose, just not my cup of tea


----------



## CABLE (Sep 20, 2006)

I dislike Killswitch, but if you're looking for a great metalcore band, try Job For A Cowboy.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 22, 2006)

Gojira is the next best thing since sliced bread


----------



## poona (Sep 22, 2006)

A7X cancelled their UK tour to go record their new album...damn I wanted to go see them in Nottingham...


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay I'm tired of the lack of shit in this thread.  Any of you motherfuckers listen to any of the following bands?

Atheist ------------- Technical/Progressive Death Metal
BWAHCK ------------ One man Death Metal
Cellador ------------ Power Metal
Cynic -------------- Technical/Progressive Death Metal
Decapitated -------- Death Metal
Demonoid ---------- Extreme Metal (basically like death metal)
Ensiferum ---------- Viking/Folk Metal
Necrophagist ------- Technical Death Metal
Neuraxis ------------ Death Metal
Vehemence --------- Melodic Death Metal
Vital Remains ------- Brutal Death Metal (or Blackened Death Metal iono)

If so then, seriously, good.  They need more fans imo.  If not then maybe if you have AIM I can send some of it to some of you.

I just wish to spread my metal a bit  And I'm fucking bored out of my mind to boot.  This is, of course, just some of the metal I have you are welcome to any of it.


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 22, 2006)

dont have aim but is there any way you stil get me some of there suff, always looking to expand my taste


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2006)

You can get AIM.

this program
That should be a decent version.  I highly discourage getting the newest version of AIM.  It's called AIM Triton and it's bad.  If you can then simply go to the link i send you and install that, make an account, then add me by clicking the aim icon in my profile or w/e.

Sorry, AIM is the only way I am willing to do this at the moment.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 23, 2006)

Cynic is great, I really like Focus. The remastered version is extra awesome because it has some bonus songs taken from Portal's demo. If you don't know about Portal, I think it's pretty much the same band as Cynic but with slightly different members (their music isn't alike though). Too bad they only released one demo.

Ensiferum is pretty good too. I used to listen to them a lot around when Iron came out. Not a big fan or anything but I still listen to them every now and then.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 23, 2006)

looking at that hefty list above (which is a good list btw) i have come to the conclusion that i have to be the only person in this thread that listens to far too much pornogrind and goregrind


----------



## poona (Sep 23, 2006)

The list above seems really kick ass but...too extreme for my tastes, I am super mellow compared to all that hard shit.

Anyway, who here has heard of a band called Mahumodo? One of my friends in uni introduced it to me when I went to his uni and I loved it.


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Sep 23, 2006)

Ensiferum is cool. I really like their song "Token of Time", which lead me to listen to more of their stuff in the first place.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 23, 2006)

i'll take some Ensiferum, Necrophagist and Cynic


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2006)

Add me on AIM and I will gladly let you get them.


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 23, 2006)

uuuUUuu we have our own thread.....from that list only vital remains and started listening necrophagist recently...i prefer death and thrash metal mostly


----------



## CABLE (Sep 23, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> Okay I'm tired of the lack of shit in this thread.  Any of you motherfuckers listen to any of the following bands?
> 
> Atheist ------------- Technical/Progressive Death Metal
> BWAHCK ------------ One man Death Metal
> ...



I'm really into technical death, can you recommend the best couple albums by Decapitated, Cynic, and Necrophagist?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> I'm really into technical death, can you recommend the best couple albums by Decapitated, Cynic, and Necrophagist?



I can recommend Cynic's best album, its their only one.

*Focus*


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> I'm really into technical death, can you recommend the best couple albums by Decapitated, Cynic, and Necrophagist?


Yea Cynic's only got one album ;P

I don't believe Decapitated would be Tech Death, but still nice death metal.  I recommend the album Nihility.

Necrophagist has two albums and both are great.  I suppose the first entitles "Onset of Putrefication" may be a bit better though.

I'm on AIM right now if anyone wants any free music........


----------



## Voynich (Sep 24, 2006)

Only one I listen to from that list is Demonoid.  I'm not that into Death metal to be honest.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 24, 2006)

Mike Patton w/ Faith No More is the shit


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 24, 2006)

i was in the death metal room in slsk the other day and they were ripping on FNM, which gave me a giggle because their arguments were baseless.  I'm so pleased i have nearly everything Patton made (and pimped it none the less)


----------



## CABLE (Sep 25, 2006)

I saw this on a website, quoted from the bassist of Slipknot. "We're not 'rap metal' or 'new metal,' We're metal metal. We want to be lumped in with bands like Pantera and Slayer."

I found myself get very pissed by this comment as you don't get "lumped" with bands like Pantera and Slayer.  You have to revolutionize a genre of music with groundbreaking albums over a lengthy and incredible career.  Something Slipknot isn't close to achieving nor will they ever.  I personally have a hard time considering them metal at all.  Linkinpark-core is more like it.

@destroy_musick, I feel bad now about deleting those Mike Patton pimps :x  I should probably read the threads. His name to me sounded like some wussy indy guitarist ala Iron & Wine.  Can you recommend me some of his albums?


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 25, 2006)

TSK TSK indeed 

The best Mike Patton stuff i recommend are:

Angel Dust by Faith No More
The Real Thing by Faith No More
Peeping Tom by Peeping Tom
California by Mr. Bungle
Mr. Bungle by Mr. Bungle
Fantomas by Fantomas
Delirium Cordia by Fantomas
Mit Gas by Tomahawk
Hemophiliac by Hemophiliac

that should get you started


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2006)

I own one Slipknot album. I bought it because I saw that Rick Rubin produced it. I figured, if he'd recognized their talent, they must be worth something, right?

Delirium Cordia was a dope album, even though I don't like albums that are only one track. Mr. Bungle's Disco Volante was really good too.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 25, 2006)

That is an excellent Patton list indeed.

Patton, Claypool, Townsend, Tagtgren, Wilson, Swano, Garm, etc...

The kings of the prolific...


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 25, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> I saw this on a website, quoted from the bassist of Slipknot. "We're not 'rap metal' or 'new metal,' We're metal metal. We want to be lumped in with bands like Pantera and Slayer."
> 
> I found myself get very pissed by this comment as you don't get "lumped" with bands like Pantera and Slayer.  You have to revolutionize a genre of music with groundbreaking albums over a lengthy and incredible career.  Something Slipknot isn't close to achieving nor will they ever.  I personally have a hard time considering them metal at all.  Linkinpark-core is more like it.



yeah Slipknot sucks, speaking of that today at my school this friend of mine said Slipknot was true metal, it was because they screamed sometimes in the songs. haha it was so funny, thats like saying limp bizkit is metal   xD


the new Slayer OWNS! Jihad & Cult are so fucking awsome!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 25, 2006)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> haha it was so funny, thats like saying limp bizkit is metal   xD


Nothing wrong with Wes Borland, though.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 25, 2006)

Borland is in Big Dumb Face, which alongside Zimmershole, Crotchduster, Darkest of the Hillside Thickets, Estradasphere, Gwar and MF Doom, fills a valuable spot in the realm of surreal genius.


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 25, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with Wes Borland, though.



I have no idea who that is but that lead singer Fred durst sucks major dick


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 25, 2006)

Durst is a twat, no doubt, but Borland has an amazing amount of talent....and thanks to Limp Bizkit, money as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 25, 2006)

He is/was the guitarist for Limp Bizkit. He's got an interesting view on rhythm guitar.

Though nothing beats the sheer humour value of 'Shred' Durst's live performance.


----------



## Trias (Sep 25, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> He is/was the guitarist for Limp Bizkit. He's got an interesting view on rhythm guitar.
> 
> Though nothing beats the *sheer humour value of 'Shred' Durst's live performance*.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 25, 2006)

Shred Durst - inspiration


----------



## Nega (Sep 25, 2006)

My two big genres of metal would be Melodic Death/Pagan and Power/Epic. Personally I don't like the majority of Black/Satanic metal because either its too sterile or too similar to another band, but I still like the genre. Bands I prefer are, but are not limited to the ones in my sig. A few bands I can't stand or have given up on are (trashcan):

Korn
Slipknot
In Flames (new)
Trivium
Metallica
Linkin Park 
Evanescence
Lots of mainstream crap

I guess I don't like metalcore .


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 25, 2006)

whoah i thought u just said u liek melodic death/pagan and then listed those bands as ur favs... i almost flamed u there (;


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 26, 2006)

you're not the only one Stumpy XD


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 26, 2006)

All hailz SYL and The Villains.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 26, 2006)

all hail teh grey dawn


----------



## Nega (Sep 26, 2006)

Angra just released their new single "The Course Of Nature" so I guess ill advertise it. 

made a fanart


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 26, 2006)

what up peoples.. great to see that theres so many people out there that enjoy Metal.. it doesn't make me feel like im alone.. the rap culture grows..
My shit is.. System of a Down, The red chord, Himsa, Manson, KoRn, Slipknot, Rob Zombie, Mudvayne, Bury Your Dead, Cradle of Filth, Children of Bodom, Morbid Angel, Behemoth, Cannibal Corpse, Hatebreed, Slayer, God Forbid, Rammstein, In Flames, LimpBizket, Demon Hunter, Evanesence, Led Zepplin, Black Sabath.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 26, 2006)

OrochimaruHate said:
			
		

> what up peoples.. great to see that theres so many people out there that enjoy Metal.. it doesn't make me feel like im alone.. the rap culture grows..
> My shit is.. System of a Down, The red chord, Himsa, Manson, KoRn, Slipknot, Rob Zombie, Mudvayne, Bury Your Dead, Cradle of Filth, Children of Bodom, Morbid Angel, Behemoth, Cannibal Corpse, Hatebreed, Slayer, God Forbid, Rammstein, In Flames, LimpBizket, Demon Hunter, Evanesence, Led Zepplin, Black Sabath.



Thats not a big list.   And I'm being fairly mild with the strikes. Most of that list only pretends to be metal.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 26, 2006)

Voynich said:
			
		

> Thats not a big list.   And I'm being fairly mild with the strikes. Most of that list only pretends to be metal.



Children of Bodom are one of the best bands on that list


----------



## Voynich (Sep 26, 2006)

Might be, but imo they still suck. And in which case it only makes it more obvious how much on that list is not even worthy of being called metal. Well not good metal anyway.

Which is just my opinion, but it's the right one though


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 26, 2006)

CoB is ftw.  Latest CoB is meh, but their old stuff is great.  They definately own most of the other bands that guy listed.


----------



## poona (Sep 26, 2006)

Children of Bodom are great! They might not be anywhere near real death metal, but I still love it (IMO I dont like death metal at all)


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> All hailz SYL and The Villains.



I don't know about The Villains, haven't heard 'em, but SYL indeed.  

The Devin Townsend Band is awesome too.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 27, 2006)

if it's copyrighted music, PM's only


----------



## Nega (Sep 27, 2006)

^Thanks. So today if anyone wants Viking Metal Band *Tyr's Ragnarok* album let me know and I'll PM you the link. Tomarrow I'll have something else ready.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 27, 2006)

sign me up for that pimping please if thats cool


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Sep 27, 2006)

OrochimaruHate said:
			
		

> LimpBizket



I XD'ed.

You're funny.


----------



## TicoTico (Sep 27, 2006)

*Nega:*


			
				destroy_musick said:
			
		

> sign me up for that pimping please if thats cool


Secondified!


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 27, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:
			
		

> I don't know about The Villains, haven't heard 'em, but SYL indeed.
> 
> The Devin Townsend Band is awesome too.



In a week or so, I get reconnected to the Internets on my own computer again, which will promptly be followed by a pimpage of the following awesomenesses...

The Villains, both Sad Song Killer and Annabelle (do a search and look up the original pimp thread)

Soulscar, both albums I own (this is what In Flames SHOULD be these days)

The Smalls (because new people means time to bring out the Smalls again)

LuciDream (for more than obvious reasons)

and a few goodies I'm not revealing quite yet.



It'll be fun times.


----------



## Nega (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll be waiting, and grats to destroy on his 666th post.
_____________________________________________________________

Since no ones posted yet I'll just edit myself to say today I uploaded (old) *In Flames - Whoracle* so I'm gonna start pming people the link.


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 28, 2006)

Voynich said:
			
		

> Most of that list only pretends to be metal.


Yeah that did give me some thoughts.. theres some on there that I *know* isn't metal, Thats just a list to show you most of the shit I listen to. But some of them really did make me think. I know that Slipknot isn't much of metal anymore thanks to there new shit, Which I think isn't that good. Limpbizket those guys are the shit when it comes to some of there songs, But thats just some Im not really much of a fan of there work. Evanesence.. They just grew on me. Most of the time my girlfriend just drags me over to her house just to watch AMVs, which she I think is a master at, and most of the videos have Evanesence on them.

As for the rest.. I can't say. Metal or not there still good.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 28, 2006)

OrochimaruHate said:
			
		

> Yeah that did give me some thoughts.. theres some on there that I *know* isn't metal, Thats just a list to show you most of the shit I listen to. But some of them really did make me think. I know that Slipknot isn't much of metal anymore thanks to there new shit, Which I think isn't that good. Limpbizket those guys are the shit when it comes to some of there songs, But thats just some Im not really much of a fan of there work. Evanesence.. They just grew on me. Most of the time my girlfriend just drags me over to her house just to watch AMVs, which she I think is a master at, and most of the videos have Evanesence on them.
> 
> As for the rest.. I can't say. Metal or not there still good.



Slipknot's newer "shit" is a lot better than their older material imo


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2006)

It's mostly shit to me.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 28, 2006)

LIES


----------



## Nega (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone have *Into Eternity's Dead or Dreaming* by chance to share?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 28, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> LIES



Oh...

My....

_God._


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 28, 2006)

Nega said:
			
		

> Anyone have *Into Eternity's Dead or Dreaming* by chance to share?


Yeah, I'll send it tomorrow. It's good although I still like Buried in Oblivion more. At least it's way better than the new album which is one of the biggest disappointments of 2006.


----------



## Trias (Sep 28, 2006)

Rofl various 666's there made me cracked up, as well as the other things. 

 What are you going to say about it Mr Ryusuke?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 28, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> It's mostly shit to me.



I agree, i used to like Slipknot's music a few years back, but yeah there's a lot better stuff out.  I was just broadcasting my opinion on their new stuff vs their old stuff


----------



## Nega (Sep 28, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll send it tomorrow. It's good although I still like Buried in Oblivion more. At least it's way better than the new album which is one of the biggest disappointments of 2006.



Thanks, Buried is a great album although I haven't heard all of Scattering other then the 2 songs on their myspace.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 28, 2006)

What are three of the most legendary metal bands in history?


----------



## TicoTico (Sep 29, 2006)

STAY SIC MAGGOTS AROUND THE WORLD!  

Don't know about the three most legendary metal bands ever (*coughManowarcough*) but here's a band I was introduced to and which, well, is most worthy of being introduced forth. Very experimental and downright chaotic. Have fun!


----------



## Nega (Sep 29, 2006)

Uploaded *Scar Symmetry's Symmetric In Design* and PMing teh 4 guys. They are a Melo Death band everyone should be familiar with by now.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 29, 2006)

Waffletime! said:
			
		

> What are three of the most legendary metal bands in history?



Impossible to state in only 3.

Too many, too good.


----------



## Nega (Sep 29, 2006)

Give me your favorite letter and I'll give you my 3 favorite bands that start with that letter.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2006)

The letter Q.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 29, 2006)

Queensr?che
Quiet Riot
The Quill

ok, not all legendary but it's the best i could do


----------



## Nega (Sep 29, 2006)

Quo Vadis, Queensryche, and Quarashi.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 29, 2006)

Waffletime! said:
			
		

> What are three of the most legendary metal bands in history?



That's a tricky question. I suppose opinions differ on that quite a bit, but over at another forum we got a rule. You can talk shit about any band, but if you disrespect Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, early Metallica or Judas Priest, you get an instant ban. Dissing Manowar or Spinal Tap however will also get you alot of scoffing


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2006)

Spïnal Tap is one of the greatest bands ever.


----------



## O (Sep 29, 2006)

Nega said:
			
		

> Quo Vadis, Queensryche, and Quarashi.



Quo Vadis? Legendary?

Talented, yes. Wanky, yes. Legendary? Nope.


----------



## Nega (Sep 29, 2006)

White_Samurai said:
			
		

> Quo Vadis? Legendary?
> 
> Talented, yes. Wanky, yes. Legendary? Nope.





			
				Nega said:
			
		

> Give me your favorite letter and I'll give you my 3 *favorite bands* that start with that letter.



Never said legendary.


----------



## less (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you guys in the know consider The Mars Volta metal?


----------



## Voynich (Sep 29, 2006)

No.


----------



## less (Sep 29, 2006)

Then you probably wouldn't be interested in my buddy's review of The Mars Volta vs. Mastodon where he concludes that the only flaw in Blood Mountain is The mars Volta guy's guest appearance, would you?


----------



## Voynich (Sep 29, 2006)

I hate The Mars Volta. So show me Xd


----------



## less (Sep 29, 2006)

It's in Norwegian, sadly, and if I was sober, I'd translate the whole thing. He does conclude that the Mars Volta dude breaks the first commandment of metal:



			
				The dude in the newspaper said:
			
		

> Metal is supposed to be tough, not goofy! (Except for Manowar)



XD


----------



## Voynich (Sep 29, 2006)

Metal can be goofy. But in combination with the goofy it still has to be tough.


WTF was the guy doing on Blood Mountain anyway? I mean..I know Mastodon is also trying to be progressive and shit but please leave those TMV bozos out of it.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2006)

I like The Mars Volta, personally.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 29, 2006)

TMV is really good but not metal.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2006)

They're more on the prog-rock-latin side, I think.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 29, 2006)

Mars Volta is pretty good.  I didn't know they made an appearance on Mastodon's new album.. Guess i'll have to give Blood Mountain another spin and try to recognize it  and then i'll pop on Amputechure afterwards >_> haha


----------



## Nega (Sep 30, 2006)

Uploaded Skyfire's Spectral album. Skyfire is a Melodic Progressive Symphonic Death/Black metal group. They're an original band with a sound unlike any other (as far as I know..).


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 30, 2006)

Cliff Burton's 20 year anniversary of his death was on the 27th. Someone probably posted this or whatnot, but he is regarded as one of the best bassists ever.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 30, 2006)

Burton was good, but the best? I'm not sure I'd even put him in the top five....

Still, that's just me, no matter how right my opinion is.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2006)

There is no such thing as 'the best' in music, in my opinion. Nor is there such a thing as 'the worst', just a whole lot of shite.


----------



## Nega (Sep 30, 2006)

Metal is the best.

Uploaded *Communic's Conspiracy In Mind* album.


----------



## DyersEve (Sep 30, 2006)

Burton was one hellofa songwriter, but the technicality of his playing never really impressed me.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 1, 2006)

Mmmm, Conspiracy in Mind is a fabulous album. 

I'm still not as keen on the new one yet, but Communic tickle my fancy.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought Conspiracy in Mind was pretty good but it didn't really impress me. I got Waves of Visual Delay when it came out but I have hardly listened to it and I don't really have an opinion on it yet.


----------



## Neenah (Oct 1, 2006)

Angra Acid Bath Arch Enemy Arcturus Agalloch Amon Amarth Anathema Bloodbath Virgin Black Black Sabbath Blind Guardian Celtic Frost Carcass Children Of Bodom Cloudscape Death Deep Purple Death Angel DEMONOID Devin Townsend Devin Townsend Band Dream Theater Emperor Enslaved Farmakon Finntroll Gamma Ray Green Carnation GWAR Hypocrisy Iced Earth Judas Priest In Flames Iron Maiden Kamelot Katatonia Lacuna Coil Lamb Of God Lair Of The Minotaur Leaves Eyes M?go De Oz Megadeth Meshuggah Mastodon Morbid Angel Metallica Nevermore Nine Inch Nails Nightwish Nile Novembre Opeth Orphaned Land Pain Queensryche
Rage Pain Of Salvation Pantera Sigh Slayer Solefald Steel Spiritual Beggars Strapping Young Lad Symphony X Therion The Abyss The Black Mages Tool Type O Negative Ulver Vintersorg Yngwie Malmsteen Zyklon Fear Factory 

.. and I guess alot more.

*some not in order*

Uhm my list of metal.


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, that list has it all doesn't it


----------



## Nega (Oct 1, 2006)

Symphony X is my favorite band of all time which I saw in the list.

Uploaded *Enforsaken's The Forever Endeavor*.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone here like Decapitated?  They are one of the most amazing death bands i've ever heard.  My friend recently introduced me to them.  All their releases seem to be solid.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 1, 2006)

Yusura said:
			
		

> Angra Acid Bath Arch Enemy Arcturus Agalloch Amon Amarth Anathema Bloodbath Virgin Black Black Sabbath Blind Guardian Celtic Frost Carcass Children Of Bodom Cloudscape Death Deep Purple Death Angel DEMONOID Devin Townsend Devin Townsend Band Dream Theater Emperor Enslaved Farmakon Finntroll Gamma Ray Green Carnation GWAR Hypocrisy Iced Earth Judas Priest In Flames Iron Maiden Kamelot Katatonia Lacuna Coil Lamb Of God Lair Of The Minotaur Leaves Eyes M?go De Oz Megadeth Meshuggah Mastodon Morbid Angel Metallica Nevermore Nine Inch Nails Nightwish Nile Novembre Opeth Orphaned Land Pain Queensryche
> Rage Pain Of Salvation Pantera Sigh Slayer Solefald Steel Spiritual Beggars Strapping Young Lad Symphony X Therion The Abyss The Black Mages Tool Type O Negative Ulver Vintersorg Yngwie Malmsteen Zyklon Fear Factory
> 
> .. and I guess alot more.
> ...



You forgot Anthorax, or however you spell it.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 1, 2006)

Voynich said:
			
		

> *Metal can be goofy. But in combination with the goofy it still has to be tough.*
> 
> 
> WTF was the guy doing on Blood Mountain anyway? I mean..I know Mastodon is also trying to be progressive and shit but please leave those TMV bozos out of it.



See Gwar.  Perhaps one of the best current thrash bands, while getting away from their former almost novelty style, Gwar still maintains a great deal of humor in their performances as well as their lyrics.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 1, 2006)

my faith in this thread is dwindling due to a lack of activity and thanks in this one...

And succeeding.

seriously, people in a metal forum NOT appreciating the Death pimp?! for shame!


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 1, 2006)

Nega said:
			
		

> Symphony X is my favorite band of all time which I saw in the list.
> 
> Uploaded *Enforsaken's The Forever Endeavor*.


You wouldn't mind upping an album by Symphony X sometime would you? One of those names I should've already checked out more closely. (Alas, the list is quite long >.<) Needless to say, your contributions are much appreciated either way 


			
				SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> Anyone here like Decapitated? They are one of the most amazing death bands i've ever heard. My friend recently introduced me to them. All their releases seem to be solid.


Another familiar name I've yet to actually listen to. >.<





			
				destroy_musick said:
			
		

> my faith in this thread is dwindling due to a lack of activity and thanks in this one...
> 
> CRAP!
> 
> seriously, people in a metal forum NOT appreciating the Death pimp?! for shame!


I'd humbly apologize but I posted there a few mins ago


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 1, 2006)

Tico, you are forgiven 

Sasunaru; Decapitated are good but alot in the UK dm community think they are overly praised, but thats what they get for being on earache XD


----------



## CABLE (Oct 1, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> Tico, you are forgiven
> 
> Sasunaru; Decapitated are good but alot in the UK dm community think they are overly praised, but thats what they get for being on earache XD



Earache?  Not familiar.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 1, 2006)

Earache records.  They are notorious for ruining a lot of grindcore, black metal and death metal bands.  They also at one point tried to ruin Napalm Death's career, but y'know, it didnt work because it's Napalm Death and they are legends in their own right XD


----------



## Nega (Oct 1, 2006)

Decapitated recently went through a change in their lineup when the vocalist and bassist left (I think). How are they doing now?

And I might make a thread about Symphony X in a few days but in the mean time here is their myspace page:


----------



## Comatoes (Oct 2, 2006)

Devin Townsend is godly.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2006)

Yep, that he is.


----------



## Trias (Oct 2, 2006)

Ocean Machine


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 2, 2006)

this thread

for anyone interested in brutal death/grind ;P


----------



## Nega (Oct 2, 2006)

THERE IS NO SLIPKNOT ON YORU LIST MAGGOT.

Uploaded *Suidakra's Emprise To Avalon*.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 2, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> Tsuyokiss.07.Your-Mom
> 
> for anyone interested in brutal death/grind ;P



That music is too novelty imo.  It's like 50 cent is to hip-hop.

EDIT: destroy_musick, can you rec me a couple Napalm Death albums?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2006)

My personal fave of the Devy solo albums is Terria, while Synchestra is VERY close behind, tied with Ocean Machines for second.

I think of Physicist as SYL to be honest...well, SYL Light


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 2, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> That music is too novelty imo.  It's like 50 cent is to hip-hop.
> 
> EDIT: destroy_musick, can you rec me a couple Napalm Death albums?



wait, i dont get what you mean by novelty? nor do i get the 50 Cent analogy XD  Its underground music which is meant to shock, terrify and have a good fun time doing it, i personalyl dont see the connection.

As for ND albums;

Scum
The Code Is Red
Harmony Corruption
Utopia Banished
Panishment In Capitals (live album, captures the intensity of an ND show)


----------



## CABLE (Oct 2, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> wait, i dont get what you mean by novelty? nor do i get the 50 Cent analogy XD  Its underground music which is meant to shock, terrify and have a good fun time doing it, i personalyl dont see the connection.
> 
> As for ND albums;
> 
> ...



I consider a band who's only purpose is to shock or scare novelty, with less regard for musical quality.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 2, 2006)

well there isnt less a regard for the musical quality either, its just a different measuring stick used because it's a different style entirely, but i do see your point.  But novelty or not, its enjoyable to me and they goregrind gigs are some of the most energetic shows i have ever been too.

And, no offence by this, i find it hilarious that this is coming from a GWAR fan  i guess you must like novelty XD


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2006)

To be fair, while Gwar began as a novelty, they are now a killer fucking band.

*ED!*t: If anyone can upload the new Gwar album to YSI for me, I would love them in many, many ways.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 2, 2006)

oh yeah no doubt.  But thats not to mean that some of those in my grind list aren't killer either.  Prostitute Disfigurement, Napalm Death, Bolt Thrower and Carcass for example?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2006)

Agreed.

Bolt Thrower are something else.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 2, 2006)

We need some tech-metal Bands here...

Any heard Spatic Ink?  Liquid Tension Experiment?


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 2, 2006)

John Petrucci <3 Liquid Tension Experiment pwn0rz


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a big fan of Spastic Ink, but Love Liquid Tension Expirement.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 2, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> John Petrucci <3 Liquid Tension Experiment pwn0rz



Indeed, Greater than the sum of their parts though.


----------



## Nega (Oct 2, 2006)

Synthphonia Suprema is kinda tech if you take into play the synthetic developement and stuff.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 3, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> To be fair, while Gwar began as a novelty, they are now a killer fucking band.
> 
> *ED!*t: If anyone can upload the new Gwar album to YSI for me, I would love them in many, many ways.



Cata i can upload it for you this evening.  When i get off work i gotta run to the local FYE and buy a few cds and then i'll head home and upload it for ya if you'd like.  Btw, how come you're never on AIM anymore?  i wanted to jack some albums from you and send you a few of my own *sigh*


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll take it over AIM.

Happily.

Yay for being back.


----------



## Nega (Oct 3, 2006)

You should upload those Soul Scar sometime this week maybe cata. I checked em out after one of your posts that listed them and they were really good but nothing like in flames ever was imo.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 3, 2006)

I hear a fair bit of In Flames love, just filtered through that Vancouver sound.

None the less, I will be doing them as well.

A full write-up for both sets of albums.


----------



## Nega (Oct 3, 2006)

Awsome.

Uploaded *Symphony X*'s _The Damnation Game_, _The Divine Wings Of Tragedy_, _Twilight In Olympus_, _V : The New Mythology Suite_, and _The Odyssey_.


----------



## harukakanata1 (Oct 3, 2006)

would you consider magadeth metal?


----------



## Nega (Oct 3, 2006)

^ Yes, any 14 year old can tell you that.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 3, 2006)

Nega said:
			
		

> Awsome.
> 
> Uploaded *Symphony X*'s _The Damnation Game_, _The Divine Wings Of Tragedy_, _Twilight In Olympus_, _V : The New Mythology Suite_, and _The Odyssey_.



I have all of those Symphony X albums, but the only one i remember well was The Odyssey which i thought was a pretty good album.  Very reminiscient of Dream Theater and other power metal bands


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, since this thread has lost some of its steam again, I will propose another, very odd band for your approval.

Eletrocution 250.

In one word, whimsical, but in a metal sort of way.  What makes the band so strange is its overlying theme, namely that of cartoon music.  With elements you  might find in an episode of Tom and Jerry, this is some awesome stuff, if you can handle technical goof metal ( I just made that up).


----------



## CABLE (Oct 3, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> well there isnt less a regard for the musical quality either, its just a different measuring stick used because it's a different style entirely, but i do see your point.  But novelty or not, its enjoyable to me and they goregrind gigs are some of the most energetic shows i have ever been too.
> 
> And, no offence by this, i find it hilarious that this is coming from a GWAR fan  i guess you must like novelty XD



Yeah, like Cata said.  But really their last three albums speak mountains(wtf?) in terms of their advancement.  I and my friends who go to GWAR with me and shit all of us pretty much agree that all their stuff before Violence Has Arrived sucks nut (excluding Scumdogs).  I've been told that in interviews they've even stated, that the reason they changed was because they got fed up with being considered novelty when they only released that crap because they didn't care and fans ate it up.  I think the only people who really mind their change in style since the new millenium began are the hardcore fans who've been around since the 90s.  I mean if you go to a show, GWAR won't even play anything off albums before 2001 with the exception of Scumdogs and on occasion America Must Be Destroyed.  

And even before they took a more serious tone, i'd still regard GWAR higher than most brutal black metal bands or whatever, grindcore,(no disrespect, I'm just blanking).


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 4, 2006)

All Hail the Mighty Gwar!!!

And Zimmershole!


----------



## hokageryu (Oct 4, 2006)

I need some Behold... The Arctopus anybody here can help me?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 4, 2006)

It's not allowed to post links in public, send it to the pimp-list. o:


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Oct 4, 2006)

Posting Jesus Akerfeldt in a metal thread


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 4, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> And even before they took a more serious tone, i'd still regard GWAR higher than most brutal black metal bands or whatever, grindcore,(no disrespect, I'm just blanking).



I think this is where me and you differ, because i never put any band of varying different styles, techniques and completely different musical backgrounds in the same measuring stick.

This isnt to say i dont like GWAR, anyone who knows me at all knows i love GWAR (and almost anything Dave Brockie in general) but as ive said before, its just a different measuring stick thats being used.

Saying that, anyone still like a link to that grind/death mix CD i did?


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 4, 2006)

Allowed or not, _*what's the password?!*_ D:


----------



## Nega (Oct 4, 2006)

Uploaded Falconer's Northwind album.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2006)

hokageryu said:
			
		

> I need some Behold... The Arctopus anybody here can help me?



I can hook you up later.  I'll PM you a few songs.


----------



## Nega (Oct 4, 2006)

I got a request: *Aeon* - _Bleeding The False_ if anyone has it and would like to upload.


----------



## Bad Pornography (Oct 4, 2006)

LOL i know you people are in convo here atm, but I thought I'd randomly post and say I like Atreyu and Avenged sevenfold


----------



## spinstate (Oct 4, 2006)

I've got * - * uploaded, must hear album for those who haven't heard of it.


----------



## Nega (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm very interested, havent heard the whole album yet.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2006)

Pretty damn good stuff.  Got it from the Pimp.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 4, 2006)

anyone a fan of Sleep here at all?


----------



## Voynich (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah me. I still need someone to upload some for me since slsk won't let me have it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 4, 2006)

you can grab some from me on slsk if y'want

destroy_musick, just send me a message and i'll add you to my friends list.  Currently sharing about 20,000+


----------



## Nega (Oct 4, 2006)

How many gb of music is 20,000 songs?


----------



## Voynich (Oct 4, 2006)

Alot. I got 2000 songs and thats like 12 GB


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 4, 2006)

71gb

My new computer set up will have half a terrabyte, 250 gigs will be partioned for music engineering and computer games, the other 250 dedicated to music listening ;D amazingly, most of it's legal

edit:  btw, anyone is free to message me and i'll give them priveledged access to my slsk files, coz i have a lot im prone to having HUGE queues


----------



## Voynich (Oct 4, 2006)

Hahah it better. Else you'll be royally screwed if they find 250 GB illegal music. I only got a 60 GB HD so I don't have much. Each time my music folders go over 15 GB I need to kick something out else my comp goes into a spastic fit.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 4, 2006)

that is if they CAN spy my comp.  It's well protected against the likes of spyware.  Also, soulseek tends to be a very well secured network in terms of things like that.  As long as i dont start selling bootlegs or anything like that, they'd have no need to come look at my receipts XD


----------



## Voynich (Oct 4, 2006)

Indeed. Ah well, I guess it'll be okay over here for now. By the time they figured out how to nail it down properly we'll be good and well in the age of online music so then they'd have to go finf out if the music has been bought or ripped or whatever.


----------



## Nega (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone into Therion? I might upload their Sirius B in a few mins.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 4, 2006)

i fell in love with Therion after hearing their cover to Revelations by Iron Maiden, so the pimp will be GLADLY appreciated


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 4, 2006)

Therion is awesome.


----------



## Nega (Oct 4, 2006)

Sigh and Nightwish put together just made me think of them all of a sudden.
_______________________________________
EDIT:I dont know why either.

Uploaded *Therion*'s _Sirius B_.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2006)

Nega said:
			
		

> Anyone into Therion? I might upload their Sirius B in a few mins.



Indeed I do.

Enter Vril La, or that similar name is the song that did it for me, I love Therion.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 5, 2006)

MMMmmmmmmm

I pimped Secret of the Runes a while back as one of my seminal metal albums list. 

Christofer Johnsson is one of my favourite composers. The guy has style.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 5, 2006)

my girlfriend thinks i'm an obsessive compulsive for how i go crazy about organising my music 

anyone else here a music orginisation fanatic??


----------



## CABLE (Oct 5, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> that is if they CAN spy my comp.  It's well protected against the likes of spyware.  Also, soulseek tends to be a very well secured network in terms of things like that.  As long as i dont start selling bootlegs or anything like that, they'd have no need to come look at my receipts XD


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 5, 2006)

lol yeah all my cds are in alphabetical order then in order of their release date. also if i pull out 1 cd to listen to I absolutely have to put the previous one back in its home


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 5, 2006)

damn, i was pwned by asian stereotyping


----------



## Nega (Oct 5, 2006)

Here at work I have 2000 songs in one folder.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 5, 2006)

Haha, I sort mine a bit by artist, but a friend of mine has them organized by labels and all. I never know where to look when browsing his folders, cause all I see is numbers and random labels I never heard off.


----------



## Nega (Oct 5, 2006)

I do the same thing, just sort them by artist. Looking in the "I" section...I's, I's...ahhhh Insomnium!

Uploaded *Insomnium*'s _Above The Weeping World_.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 5, 2006)

By artist and chronology usually

though once it was organized by alphabetical genre, then artist, then chronology


----------



## spinstate (Oct 5, 2006)

I just organize in folders like Artist\Album

Also freedb & musicbrainz.org useful for tagging music.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 5, 2006)

i'm currently using ye olde:

genre/artist/album

with the year of the album in brackets before the album title itself.  I'm also an encoding nazi, everything has to be 128kbs mp3, if not, it's getting dbpoweramped like a mofo.

I find the best tagging program to be mediatagger, the auto-file naming function is brilliant


----------



## Baki (Oct 5, 2006)

I've only just found the pure win that is 'Gluecifer'. Almost every song is pure gold.

Shame they broke up.  Really wanted to see them live.


----------



## Nega (Oct 5, 2006)

Its also a shame theyre rock and not metal because theyre awesome.


----------



## Baki (Oct 5, 2006)

Nega said:
			
		

> Its also a shame theyre rock and not metal because theyre awesome.


Yeah, you're right. However, this is the most fitting thread i found.

Besides, It's pretty damn _Hard_ Rock.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 5, 2006)

I have an iPod so I just use itunes to catalog my music.  It's very effective I must say.


----------



## Nega (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is a japanese power metal band most people are likely to have never heard of called Galneryus:



I have their latest album DL'd at work I can upload tomarrow.


----------



## BMPrinceNY (Oct 6, 2006)

theyre pretty good, but theyre not:
LINK

i personally havent been into power metal to long but theyre one of the best ive come across


----------



## BMPrinceNY (Oct 6, 2006)

heres 2 of the funniest videos for you guys to check out:

An Ode From A Haunted Wood (Evil Subtitle version) by Hecate Enthroned
Naruto- Real Ninjas

Call of the Wintermoon by Immortal
Naruto- Real Ninjas

theyre both quality songs, but the videos are just ridiculous.  Its expected of Immortal, but for Hecate's video someone just decided to add the "evil subtitles" for them, thus making it even funnier.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 6, 2006)

Immortal are just...yeah.... goofy kind of blekkies. I dunno...never entertained me that much.


----------



## Nega (Oct 6, 2006)

BMPrinceNY said:
			
		

> theyre pretty good, but theyre not:
> LINK
> 
> i personally havent been into power metal to long but theyre one of the best ive come across


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Trias (Oct 6, 2006)

Immortal is made of fail.  

 Oh maaaan, tomorrow's the My Dying Bride concert day here... I'm still not sure about it's certainity though, since their drummer just quit the band a few days ago... I'm bothered. I want go and "feel" their... "unearthly thing" for once at least... Damn...


----------



## BMPrinceNY (Oct 6, 2006)

I have come to realize that the best
BM is from Norway
Power is from Germany
Death is from Sweden


----------



## BMPrinceNY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm just syked about Blind Guardian coming around the way.  Now thats a show we can all enjoy.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 6, 2006)

BMPrinceNY said:
			
		

> I have come to realize that the best
> BM is from Norway
> Power is from Germany
> Death is from Sweden



Death > every death metal band that has or will probably exist and they were yanks  muahahah

best grindcore is a toss up between Holland and UK


----------



## Trias (Oct 6, 2006)

BMPrinceNY said:
			
		

> I have come to realize that the best
> BM is from Norway
> Power is from Germany
> Death is from Sweden



 "the best" and also "the most"  



			
				BMPrinceNY said:
			
		

> I'm just syked about Blind Guardian coming around the way.  Now thats a show we can all enjoy.



 BG has lost it's old touch... At live performances at least... Hansi's voice was terrible at the last concert... (Which was just months ago) But they're still BG, after all.


----------



## Nega (Oct 6, 2006)

If you like/liked *Blind Guardian* check out my new thread.

Ear Tweak


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2006)

It stopped again...

Anyone here into Kamelot?

Or other Kamelotesque types of bands, IE powe metal?


----------



## Nega (Oct 6, 2006)

Im a big fan of Kamelot.


----------



## poona (Oct 6, 2006)

BMPrinceNY said:
			
		

> I have come to realize that the best
> BM is from Norway
> Power is from Germany
> Death is from Sweden



My fav power metal band is called Rhapsody and they're from Italy. But, I agree that many great bands of those genres come from those countries mentioned


----------



## Voynich (Oct 6, 2006)

poona said:
			
		

> My fav power metal band is called Rhapsody and they're from Italy. But, I agree that many great bands of those genres come from those countries mentioned



Nyuuuu, Rhapsody of FIRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  


I don't like power metal. It's so cheesy.


----------



## Nega (Oct 6, 2006)

Power Metal > Not Power Metal


----------



## Voynich (Oct 6, 2006)

Avantgarde metal > Power metal


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 6, 2006)

Idiot Flesh anyone?


----------



## Nega (Oct 6, 2006)

I think you hit the wrong key its supposed to look like <.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 6, 2006)

No sorry  

Any metal > Power Metal > Black Metal


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 6, 2006)

Holy shit. Power metal is for D&D geeks and 40 old men living in their mom's basement.

Of course It's an genrelization. I used to like BG and such..


----------



## Nega (Oct 6, 2006)

Power > Death > Titanium > whatever else there is of metal.

D&D is fun.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 6, 2006)

See? 

I rest my case. Power metal will never ever be cool or awesome, save to D&D players, 40 year old geeks and Guitar Hero players.


----------



## Nega (Oct 6, 2006)

VIKING BLOOD RUNS THROUGH THESE VAINS.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 6, 2006)

Or not properly extinct Vikings, but you get the idea.


----------



## Nega (Oct 6, 2006)

_They shall raze your villages, destroy your camps
Rape your cattle and slaughter your wives
Under the darkness they shall arrive
Hear the screams, prepare for war
Black skin, sharp teeth, bestial eyes
Perverted mind, there's no ine like their kind
No mercy, no prisoners, death is the way
With fire and steel they will slay​_


----------



## Voynich (Oct 6, 2006)

Seasons that kill years... 
Death that mangles hearts... 
Loves that lose their shine... 
Tombs that are forgot... 
Darkness awaits behind the suffering day. 
Men that waste lives in search of Heaven. 
Stones are sobbing in a vernal field. 
Thoughts of spring and cascades before you die.



The lyrics of rape and pillage are getting boring.


----------



## Nega (Oct 6, 2006)

Sounds emo.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, cause we all know not raping someone is very emo   Hopping around in leather pants and screaming like girl isn't all that manly in my book actually.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 6, 2006)

eh i disagree with you all, Power Metal is not < than all other forms of metal and is not > than all other forms of metal.  Some of it is great, some of it is very cheesy and lame.  Just matters how big of increments you take it in.  I like metal in all it's forms plain and simple.  Now sometimes i won't like a certain band in a particular genre, but categorizing the whole genre as shitty/lame/whatever is idiotic and for close minded people.  There's my 2 cents, go save up and buy a pack of bubblegum


----------



## Nega (Oct 6, 2006)

ssj2yugi said:
			
		

> eh i disagree with you all, Power Metal is not < than all other forms of metal and is not > than all other forms of metal.  Some of it is great, some of it is very cheesy and lame.  Just matters how big of increments you take it in.  I like metal in all it's forms plain and simple.  Now sometimes i won't like a certain band in a particular genre, but categorizing the whole genre as shitty/lame/whatever is idiotic and for close minded people.  There's my 2 cents, go save up and buy a pack of bubblegum


Just trying to find ways to raise my postcount, I actually agree.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2006)

Voynich said:
			
		

> Avantgarde metal > Power metal



Now we're talkin', Kayo Dot FTW!!!

I love most avantgardge Metal, or just in general I love it.  Frank Zappa FTW also!


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 6, 2006)

wtf is avant-garde metal?

Isn't it just classed as "avant-garde" because, y'know, its avant-garde XD

SPEAKING OF WHICH! i have acquired the two new buckethead albums


----------



## Nega (Oct 6, 2006)

> Avant garde metal, sometimes called experimental, is a cross-genre reference to metal bands characterized by large amounts of experimentation and by non-standard sounds, instruments, and song structures. Some of the earliest instances of a band being classified as avantgarde lie with Celtic Frost and Ved Buens Ende.
> 
> While progressive metal, like avant garde metal, is also a genre which favours experimentation and non-standard ideas, there are rather large differences between the two forms. One of the most striking differences is that the experimentation of progressive metal lies mostly in complex rhythms and song structures, while the genre usually sticks to a more traditional instrumentation, whereas in avant garde metal the usage of unusual sounds plays usually a fundamental role. Most of the artists that play avant garde metal also have a strong focus on a generally dark atmosphere. The bands involved have often been associated with black metal, and a number of avant garde bands also have a black metal background, but it is generally looked down upon by black metal purists, who consider common elements from avant garde metal, such as keyboards or female vocals, an alienating element which has nothing to do with "real" black metal.
> 
> It should be noted that there is no common agreement within the metal world on the correct usage of the term avant garde metal, though certain issues, such as the presence of experimentation, are agreed upon.



^ Taken from wiki.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 6, 2006)

i figured it was just avant-garde in general myself.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2006)

It really is, IMO, but hey, Who doesn't like puting 'metal' in a general description?


----------



## Nega (Oct 6, 2006)

This is also interesting about avant garde and its definition: 



> People often use the term in French and English to refer to people or works that are experimental or novel, particularly with respect to art, culture, and politics.
> 
> According to its champions, the avant-garde pushes the boundaries of what is accepted as the norm within definitions of art/culture/reality.


----------



## Hagen (Oct 6, 2006)

Whats with all the power metal hate. Iced Earth and Blind guardian are still good.and im not 40 huh?
About Kayo Dot, no matter how many times i listen it, the jazz trumpets mixed with metal riffs still annoys me


----------



## Voynich (Oct 7, 2006)

See, and that's where we disagree. You dislike jazz trumpets, and I dislike ridiculous solos and guys screaming like girls.

Besides, maudlin of the Well > all and everyone IMO.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2006)

Locard said:
			
		

> Whats with all the power metal hate. Iced Earth and Blind guardian are still good.and im not 40 huh?
> About Kayo Dot, no matter how many times i listen it, the jazz trumpets mixed with metal riffs still annoys me



No love for Progressiveness?    I'm sorry.  I love fusions of different styles, it makes for a more intersting experience IMO.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2006)

It's not Power Metal I hate, just the bands that are too full of cheese.

This means Dimmu Borgir as much as Dragonforce, amongst others.

On a different note, new Gwar is sickeningly kickass.


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Oct 7, 2006)

I went to see Maiden live yesterday. They kicked ass.


*Spoiler*: _Setlist_ 



They played their entire new album from start to finish, and then they followed it up with "Fear of the Dark", "The Evil that Men Do", "Iron Maiden", "2 Minutes to Midnight", and ended on "Hallowed be thy Name"




Great show.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2006)

Damn, that musta been freaking amazing to see.

I just got "A Matter of Life and Death" last night, and I have to say I love the whole album, one of, if not their best effort yet.  I sure with I can see them live sometime, preferably before they expire.


----------



## Trias (Oct 7, 2006)

I want to see Maiden......


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a bootleg of the Hartford, CT show uploaded to my server. PM me for a link.
Here are some pics, also from the CT show:
the Google Ads here

I went to the Boston show, which was jammed-packed and received a MUCH better audience reaction. I got the impression the band wasn't as happy with the Boston show, though. Probably because of a few incidents. One of the extra guitars was out of tune for a specific song. Also, the spotlight wasn't on Bruce when he was singing for one song- he had to stop singing and tell the guy, "I'm over here by the bleachers, you twat".

The bootleg is pretty high quality for a bootleg, though.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 8, 2006)

Can someone explain Power Metal?  It sounds to me like hair bands and shit.


----------



## Nega (Oct 8, 2006)

Power metal is a style of heavy metal music with the aim of evoking an "epic" feel, incorporating characteristics of primarily traditional metal along with thrash metal or speed metal, often within a fantastic or (less often) symphonic context. There is some dispute about the term, which can refer to two different, but related styles: one pioneered and largely practiced in North America, and one based in Germany and Scandinavia. In contemporary usage, "power metal" generally refers to the European style, with American band Iced Earth being a notable exception.


----------



## Trias (Oct 8, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> Can someone explain Power Metal?  It sounds to me like hair bands and shit.



 Well, the genre which contains most of the "baloon bands" out there, but also contains lots of great groups. It's usually referred as "gay metal" because vocalists usually use thinner tones, but I don't know how that makes them gay, wtf does homosexuality have to do anything with it anyways. Usually, guys who mostly listen to death or black metal call it gay metal... who get excessive amount of brutal vocal on a daily basis. 

 Whatever. Yes, there are lots of shitty power metal bands, but there still are groups like Blind Guardian, Iced Earth, (kinda) Demons and Wizards, Gamma Ray, Iron Saviour... and even though it is not the original one anymore, Helloween is still there too... (Rhapsody's good to, but they need a new concept dammit!)

 Whatever.

 MDB concert was cool, but also disappointing. They did not play lots of their good songs. Oh man.


----------



## Nega (Oct 8, 2006)

I've never heard of power metal being called "gay metal", probably some satanic fucker who only listens to doom metal or something. I like death metal and power metal about equally tho.


----------



## Nega (Oct 9, 2006)

This made me laugh.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2006)

I sure do love censorship.

Does a society good.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 9, 2006)

Nega said:
			
		

> I've never heard of power metal being called "gay metal", probably some satanic fucker who only listens to doom metal or something. I like death metal and power metal about equally tho.



since when was doom ever satanic?  last i knew doom was alot more about being stoned and seeing the, and i quote, "holy mountain"


----------



## Nega (Oct 9, 2006)

When was power metal ever gay? I rest my case.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2006)

Never in my opinion.  I not partiularly fond of it, I like some but not all.  Kamelot,  some Dragon Force.  But often I go for Tech-Metal or Symphonic Metal.

It was probably just someone who's ingorance shines through quite a bit.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 9, 2006)

i like quite alot of power metal as it happens, so you wont see me calling it gay


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2006)

^ I second that, man.  

I don't even see how anyone would come to that conclusion.

I just don't see the connection, and besides, who really cares what those types of people think?


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 9, 2006)

eh, it just irks me when people use stereotypes in music when they should just listen to it and enjoy it.  I dont judge genres, i judge music, simple as. 

Heck, i still havent come across a genre that i'd actively turn off if it was on the radio (except bubblegum pop, but i think the rest of this board share that same sentiment)

I just hate that there is this mentality to badmouth movements and genres of music.  So since when did music begin to take on the characteristics of the conservative party?


----------



## Nega (Oct 9, 2006)

This french power metal band *heavenly* I like alot, and their vocalist gets his voice really freaking high. It must be a french thing so I just shrug off the fact. I ordered their new album "Virus" awhile ago which should be arriving soon.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't mind high voices, but when It gives me a Headache, I have to say no.

I like heavenly, not as much as Kamelot, but it's pretty good.


----------



## Nega (Oct 10, 2006)

Uploaded *Angra*'s _Temple Of Shadows_ (request only).


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey, some one else who knows of Angra.  

But I have that CD.


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 10, 2006)

Already got that one, myself  (And a third one who knows of them.) Took some getting used to. They're all brilliant and top-notch players, that's for sure!


----------



## Nega (Oct 10, 2006)

I should've expected everyone to have it.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2006)

You've gotta be more obscure in the metal thread.  If they're really good, or somewhat old, lots o' people are gonna know about 'em.  Behold... The Arctopus is even gaining popularity and they haven't even released a real CD yet.

Or Agalloch, look them up.  I highly recommend them.

That is if you don' t mind death metal vocals.  But creepy, not overbearing.  This man has a very odd voice.


----------



## Nega (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm going to mess around with photoshop to get one of those animated gif things going for my avatar.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 10, 2006)

Nega said:
			
		

> I'm going to mess around with photoshop to get one of those animated gif things going for my avatar.



How metal is this motherfuckers?


----------



## Nega (Oct 10, 2006)

This is like teh only thread I post in so its just habbit sorry. I need help with it so I'm going to go to some nerd forum area.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 10, 2006)

Animated GIF's of what?  I can make you one in a minute.


----------



## Nega (Oct 11, 2006)

I sent you a pm with frames but you don't have to use all of them. Thanks for the help.

Edit: So anyways, metal is good.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 11, 2006)

im going to post soom seminial doom metal in here soon, there seems to be a substantial lack of it.  Yes.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2006)

There's a substantial lack of beautiful redheaded women here, too.

That has a higher priority.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 11, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> im going to post soom seminial doom metal in here soon, there seems to be a substantial lack of it.  Yes.


But you never even finished your Death pimping


----------



## Hellcrow (Oct 11, 2006)

Just jumping by as a fellow metal fan. Anyone been to the Unholy Alliance Concert? Going there in November, and can't wait!


----------



## Voynich (Oct 11, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> im going to post soom seminial doom metal in here soon, there seems to be a substantial lack of it.  Yes.



Which bands?


----------



## Nega (Oct 11, 2006)

Slayer, In Flames, Lamb Of God, and CoB over ther in Europe.


----------



## Hellcrow (Oct 11, 2006)

Mastodon was with at the start, but they got switched with In Flames for some reason. Can't complain, I prefer In Flames over Mastodon.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 11, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> But you never even finished your Death pimping



oh yeah, still got that last album to do XD i shall finish that up very soon, i promise



			
				voynich said:
			
		

> Which bands?



Most likely the must-haves, Cathedral, Sleep, Black Sabbath, Earth, Crowbar and Eyehategod, Sunn 0)))


----------



## Nega (Oct 11, 2006)

I wasn't lying in my post.


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 11, 2006)

demonicfrog said:
			
		

> Just jumping by as a fellow metal fan. Anyone been to the Unholy Alliance Concert? Going there in November, and can't wait!


Haven't been there yet, going in November as well. Aye, it's gonna be moshalicious!  I myself would've preferred Mastodon over In Flames very much indeed but it's good to see either of them I guess.


----------



## Nega (Oct 11, 2006)

I meant to post this awhile ago but Dark Tranquillity put a vid on their site with a new song from a live performance. I like it alots...

here

Uploaded *Lost Horizon's *_Awakening The World_ too.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2006)

destroy_musick said:
			
		

> oh yeah, still got that last album to do XD i shall finish that up very soon, i promise
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the must-haves, Cathedral, Sleep, Black Sabbath, Earth, Crowbar and Eyehategod, Sunn 0)))



*Black Sabbath FTW!!! *


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Oct 11, 2006)

I like Black Sabbath as long as the vocalist isn't Ozzy. The best Black Sabbath albums in my opinion are "Heaven and Hell" and "the Mob Rules".
The only good song that ever came out of Sabbath with Ozzy was "War Pigs", and Faith No More does a cover version better than the original.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 11, 2006)

demonicfrog said:
			
		

> Mastodon was with at the start, but they got switched with In Flames for some reason. Can't complain, I prefer In Flames over Mastodon.



The reason Mastodon was replaced is because Mastodon is replacing Isis on Tool's touring.  I believe they replaced them at the beginning of this month.  Plus i'd rather tour with Tool than the Unholy Alliance even though i like most of the bands on it.  Tool is just a musical orgasm for me haha

just checked, Mastodon is starting to tour with Tool starting in the beginning of November


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 11, 2006)

Nega said:
			
		

> I meant to post this awhile ago but Dark Tranquillity put a vid on their site with a new song from a live performance. I like it alots...
> 
> This
> 
> Uploaded *Lost Horizon's *_Awakening The World_ too.


Nice.  New album in April they say.  I still haven't been able to get but two of their albums though.

DT deserves a pimping imo...


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> Nice.  New album in April they say.  I still haven't been able to get but two of their albums though.
> 
> DT deserves a pimping imo...



Honestly, they do.

I check the pimp list, and..

No Dream Theater.

No Opeth.

No Ayreon.

Some one needsa pimp those guys.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 11, 2006)

They all have been pimped previously. Opeth most frequently..


----------



## Nega (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll do all of DT this week and amon amarth next week I think.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> They all have been pimped previously. Opeth most frequently..



They have?

It seems that the pimp list is out of date...

Now, more than every, I am believing in the pimp roster.  But I know there are several that need to be pimped, but haven't. *Cough*Ayreon*Cough Cough*


----------



## Nega (Oct 11, 2006)

Why don't you pimp teh Ayreon?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 11, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:
			
		

> They have?
> 
> It seems that the pimp list is out of date...
> 
> Now, more than every, I am believing in the pimp roster.  But I know there are several that need to be pimped, but haven't. *Cough*Ayreon*Cough Cough*



The pimps goes way back.. I believe Ayreon was in Cata's seminal metal albums.. Might be wrong :/


----------



## Nega (Oct 12, 2006)

I should've figured this but I can't stick anymore of my uploads in my sig since it "exceeds the 1000 character limit". I uploaded *Nonexist*'s _Deus Deceptor_ tho.


----------



## TheInfamousFlatline (Oct 12, 2006)

On a now side note..I'm a metal and hardcore fan, though I mostly like Christian metal. Demon Hunter and Aletheian are my 2 favourite examples of awesome Christian metal..
Other bands/artists I like range from Blindside and Staple to Silverchair to Relient K to Josh Groban, so I'm up for anything, really, so long as it has some musical integrity.

I've listened to a lot of the bands mentioned already and I like about half of them, I'd say...

Anyone else a Christian metal fan?


----------



## Nega (Oct 12, 2006)

No but I think you might like the band *Masterplan*. They're good, and have a positive image.

Masterplan Mp3 I found on the net: Enlighten Me

Masterplan Official Website: Link removed


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2006)

^Hell, he might even like Ayreon.  I've always found Ayreons music rather happy, and uplifting even. THE especially.

As for Ayreon already being pimped, I think I should be RePimped.  It has obviously fallen by the wayside.  I do enjoy all the glorious postrock goodness I've been recieving, I think a good Rock/Metal Opera is in order.  

Which album was added on the semial List?  The Human Equation, or Universal Migrator?


----------



## Nega (Oct 12, 2006)

I dunno about ayreon's prev pimps since im newer, but I just wanted to say I uploaded *Shade Empire's *_Intoxicate O.S._. 

Theyre much less known as you suggested I should consider when I choose a band to do. They're a Sinthetic Black Metal band and this particular album, their 2nd release deserves more credit then its given I think. Fun to listen to.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 12, 2006)

TheInfamousFlatline said:
			
		

> On a now side note..I'm a metal and hardcore fan, though I mostly like Christian metal. Demon Hunter and Aletheian are my 2 favourite examples of awesome Christian metal..
> Other bands/artists I like range from Blindside and Staple to Silverchair to Relient K to Josh Groban, so I'm up for anything, really, so long as it has some musical integrity.
> 
> I've listened to a lot of the bands mentioned already and I like about half of them, I'd say...
> ...



Not really, although I have a soft spot for Extol.


----------



## Hellcrow (Oct 12, 2006)

Hmm, the only thing I've heard from dark tranquillity is Character, and to be honest, I don't like it at all. Do they have other albums out that maybe are abit more "mainstream"?


----------



## Nega (Oct 12, 2006)

DT has never done anything even close to mainstream. If you didn't like _Character_ you might like some of their more early albums like _The Mind's I_ which is my personal favorite.


----------



## TheInfamousFlatline (Oct 12, 2006)

Voynich said:
			
		

> Not really, although I have a soft spot for Extol.



Yeah, Extol definitely rocks. We went to see them at Cornerstone, though, and they weren't there. Instead this freakishly crappy band called The Gods played. I felt bad for them because they had this huge crowd of Extol fans just getting pissed off at them..XD


And to Dr. Boskov, I'm a she.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 12, 2006)

Haha, I saw them when they were on tour with Opeth. Back then I didn't like them much cause the vocals were just aweful and he couldn't get over the guitars so it was just a bunch of noise, but I remembered I did like the song they played (which was Pearl) btw so i dll it back home and then the rest and it's pretty nice. But in concert his voice just isn't powerful enough to take the spotlight from the guitars.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2006)

TheInfamousFlatline said:
			
		

> Yeah, Extol definitely rocks. We went to see them at Cornerstone, though, and they weren't there. Instead this freakishly crappy band called The Gods played. I felt bad for them because they had this huge crowd of Extol fans just getting pissed off at them..XD
> 
> 
> And to Dr. Boskov, I'm a she.



My apologies Ma'am.  

But anyhoo, you should at least give Ayreon the afformentioned Try.  I do believe you may like it.


----------



## Nega (Oct 12, 2006)

Uploading the greatest power metal album of all time.


----------



## Nega (Oct 12, 2006)

*LOST HORIZON'S *_A FLAME TO THE GROUND BENEATH_ UPLOADED.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 12, 2006)

Okay, uploading the Soulscar albums tonight.

Time to share their awesome gloriousness.


----------



## Nega (Oct 12, 2006)

Yesssssss.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 12, 2006)

aaaa send it to me.  I just now noticed there is a pimp list you must "subscribe" to.  I asked to be on it but i dont know if i will be on it by the time u pimp it (if you havent already) ;(


----------



## CABLE (Oct 12, 2006)

Damn for all metal fans out their, if you're going to listen to metal on your comp, make sure you have winamp.  I couldn't believe how clear the double bass was on it.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 12, 2006)

...Is it ok to post a thread about a metal forum? I'm currently a member and they need some more members. Also, what's the best thrash metal album to get?


----------



## Nega (Oct 12, 2006)

One of my old favorite Thrash albums is *Testament*'s _Practice What You Preach_.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 13, 2006)

Neji Kun said:
			
		

> ...Is it ok to post a thread about a metal forum? I'm currently a member and they need some more members. Also, what's the best thrash metal album to get?



Lot's of good Trash bands.  For current stuff, try Lamb of God's _Ashes of the Wake_  you'd probably like it.

As for old school, any Slayer or Pantera album is solid.


----------



## Hagen (Oct 13, 2006)

@Nega. Thanks buddy, downloading your awesome stuff *reps*.

@ Neji Kun 
some basic trash metal albums are:

Pantera-Far beyond driven, vulgar display of power
Slayer- Reign in blood (considered the best trash album ever by many ppl) 
Megadeth - Rust in peace (one of the best trash album eva)
Metallica - Master of puppets, Ride the lighting

and also check out classic bands like Anthrax, Testament, Exodus or Kreator.


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Oct 13, 2006)

I uploaded *IRON MAIDEN*'s new album, "A Matter of Life and Death". PM me for link.
I most defenitly recommend this album, as it is probably one of their best albums, if not the best.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2006)

Burning_Cyclope said:
			
		

> I uploaded *IRON MAIDEN*'s new album, "A Matter of Life and Death". PM me for link.
> I most defenitly recommend this album, as it is probably one of their best albums, if not the best.



And hopefully not their last.

PS: This album fucking rocks, so I recomend it to both fans and newbies.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 13, 2006)

I felt the vocals on Iron Maiden's new album were very weak, but I still enjoyed the album


----------



## Nega (Oct 13, 2006)

This is a strange topic but what is everyones favorite *In Flames* album & song (song from that album)? Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2006)

ssj2yugi said:
			
		

> I felt the vocals on Iron Maiden's new album were very weak, but I still enjoyed the album



I would blame that on Dickenson age, not his talent.  He's finally sucumbing to old age, and it is really amazing they are able to put out such a high quality, and amazing album out after all this time.  Props indeed.


----------



## Nega (Oct 13, 2006)

Uploaded *Quo Vadis's* _Day Into Night_. Theres a stream from it on putfile to see if you like it. Great Melodic Death from Canada.

 Naruto 2007 Calendar


----------



## Hellcrow (Oct 13, 2006)

Nega said:
			
		

> This is a strange topic but what is everyones favorite *In Flames* album & song (song from that album)? Just thought I'd ask.



Hmm, Whoracle - Jotun. Love the names, love the riffs, love the songs, love the album.


----------



## Nega (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd have to say the same.


----------



## Trias (Oct 13, 2006)

Damn... Can't find Dreamtone's Soujourn anywhere... Any idea?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2006)

*OMFG!!!*

I have amazing freaking news!!!

I just got the new *Red Sparowes album*, Every Red Heart Shines Towards the Red Sun,  and it is freaking _amazing_!  I haven't stopped listening to it since I bought it.  I love it, its all so good.  All of you, go get this album, it is truly amazing!

Sorry for my rant, but this must be known.


----------



## Nega (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm in teh same boat as you I just got my japanese version of *Heavenly*'s _Virus_ and its kicking my ass.


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Oct 13, 2006)

ssj2yugi said:


> I felt the vocals on Iron Maiden's new album were very weak, but I still enjoyed the album



I disagree. Dickinson's vocals get better and better with every album release. His voice chanegs with old age, and he adapts his singing style to it and turns it into major ass kickage.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 14, 2006)

Burning_Cyclope said:


> I disagree. Dickinson's vocals get better and better with every album release. His voice chanegs with old age, and he adapts his singing style to it and turns it into major ass kickage.



I agree that he adapts them, yes, but they just didn't seem as powerful as they were on the older albums, and i'm definitely not one that prefers a bands older stuff to their newer stuff as I enjoy how bands progress and evolve.  But /shrug thats just me


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 14, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> *OMFG!!!*
> 
> I have amazing freaking news!!!
> 
> ...


I personally like their first album more but both are great.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't know if I personally consider there first, but by god, they are both amazing.  I like them the same, as of right now.  But hey, at least I have it now.  I've been looking forever for it. I hate Oklahoma.


----------



## Hagen (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont know those Red Sparowes, what kinda metal genre they play?influences?


> This is a strange topic but what is everyones favorite In Flames album & song (song from that album)? Just thought I'd ask.


?The quiet place?, from the OST to your escape album


----------



## Nega (Oct 15, 2006)

I used to be so into In Flames music. Even tho I don't like their newer stuff (unmelodic death) I would still give their next release a thorough listen.


----------



## cloin (Oct 15, 2006)

Locard said:


> I dont know those Red Sparowes, what kinda metal genre they play?influences?
> 
> ?The quiet place?, from the OST to your escape album



Red Sparowes is a highly experimental post rock outfit from L.A. featuring members of ISIS and Neurosis.  I shouldn't have to say anything else.  Go, do it now.  The split with Gregor Samsa is beautiful.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2006)

Locard said:


> I dont know those Red Sparowes, what kinda metal genre they play?influences?
> 
> ?The quiet place?, from the OST to your escape album



I think I'm safe in assuming you haven't heard Godspeed You! Black Emperor, but if you have, their latest CD Yanqui U.X.O. would be big influence on their music.   

If not, I really can't explain it without you having listened to it.  It is truly amazing, and you should get it.  Now.

The Kind of metal they would play, would probably be closest to "Post Metal".
Just look it up on Wiki, they have a nice little description for you.


----------



## Nega (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone know a way for me to see some Death Clock Metalocalypse? They had it on youtube but it got taken down.


----------



## Neenah (Oct 16, 2006)

Rawr going to Unholy Alliance concert next Sunday in Malian. =))))


----------



## Nega (Oct 16, 2006)

No one ever comes to Missouri to play, its a real pain. If I ever want to really see something I end up flying to Illinois.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 16, 2006)

Nega said:


> No one ever comes to Missouri to play, its a real pain. If I ever want to really see something I end up flying to Illinois.



I feel for you.  I live Okeehoma.  Not one good band comes here, evre.  I have to drive to Colorado City if I ever want to see a decent band live.


----------



## Nega (Oct 16, 2006)

The last thing I saw was dragonforce on september 11th (I think). I missed kamelot and I'll probably miss blind guardian.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 16, 2006)

Kamelot's Black Halo tour?

I missed that by about 2 days.  I was gonna go with a friend from out of state, but I couldn't find the time unfortunately.


----------



## Nega (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes and the fact that no one has posted in my amon amarth thread has me emo'd out so you better post before its too late. I might have to start uploading linkin park.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh sweet Jesus no.

I'll do it, I swear, just give me a few minutes.


----------



## Hagen (Oct 17, 2006)

> I think I'm safe in assuming you haven't heard Godspeed You! Black Emperor, but if you have, their latest CD Yanqui U.X.O. would be big influence on their music.


Yeah, i havent heard them.
I'll check out the red sparrowes anyway 


> Red Sparowes is a highly experimental post rock outfit from L.A. featuring members of ISIS and Neurosis


Although the ¨highly experimental¨ term makes me shiver (i have to confess that im a bit conservative regarding metal, i dont like Kayo dot y'know ), 
the ¨post rock¨term sounds pretty good to me. Mogwai anyone?



> I might have to start uploading linkin park.


----------



## Nega (Oct 17, 2006)

Good morning metal thread.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2006)

Locard said:


> Yeah, i havent heard them.
> I'll check out the red sparrowes anyway
> 
> Although the ?highly experimental? term makes me shiver (i have to confess that im a bit conservative regarding metal, i dont like Kayo dot y'know ),
> the ?post rock?term sounds pretty good to me. Mogwai anyone?


 
Indeed, regardless of your conservative metal tastse (To each is own, right?), I would still recomment them highly.  They can be heavy, without powerchords and overpowering without vocals, as there are none on either album.  I personally love them, and I would recomment them to metal and experimental fans alike.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 17, 2006)

kayo dot and maudlin of the well are amazing


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:


> kayo dot and maudlin of the well are amazing


 
Yes they are.  

But sadly I find that their music goes woefully underappreciated and unnoticed.
We must spread the good word.


----------



## Nega (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm just listening thru Mercenary's Everblack album (carefully) and I never noticed how epic a track _Bloodrush_ was. So I'm going to start uploading it among other things.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 17, 2006)

I bought Mercenary's newest album, The Hours That Remain, about 2 months ago and loved the full album.  Infact I just got through listening to it on my way to work from school


----------



## spinstate (Oct 17, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:


> kayo dot and maudlin of the well are amazing





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> But sadly I find that their music goes woefully underappreciated and unnoticed.
> We must spread the good word.



^ -  

I've still got Sigh's *Imaginary Sonicscape* album uploaded, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2006)

eglacirion said:


> ^ -
> 
> I've still got Sigh's *Imaginary Sonicscape* album uploaded, if anyone's interested.


 
I don't know if they are, but they' damn well better be.

I already have it, and I love it.


----------



## Nega (Oct 17, 2006)

I could almost guarentee that anyone who likes mercenary would like this band called "Raintime" who I only recently found out about. This is a song from their upcoming album:

communist green


----------



## Trias (Oct 18, 2006)

Nega said:


> I could almost guarentee that anyone who likes mercenary would like this band called "Raintime" who I only recently found out about. This is a song from their upcoming album:
> 
> Link removed



 Whoa, that *is* good.


----------



## cloin (Oct 18, 2006)

Mercenary got old real fast.


----------



## Nega (Oct 18, 2006)

Nothing really gets old for me unless I listen to it too much.

Also I don't even mention when I upload stuff now, but I got a ton of new stuff up. Its still got quite aways to go tho.


----------



## cloin (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd like to take this opportunity to plug the band Non Human Level.  They're a new Swedish thrash supergroup featuring Peter Wildoer and Christofer Malmstrom of Darkane on vocals and guitar respectively, Gustaf Hielm (ex-Meshuggah) on bass, and Ryan van Poederooyen on drums.  I snagged the promo copy of their debut release off DC++ and it's pretty much the shit.


----------



## Hagen (Oct 18, 2006)

Regarding ¨melodic death metal¨ i think At the Gates still owns all. I really miss them.


----------



## magician inactive (Oct 19, 2006)

Trias said:


> Damn... Can't find Dreamtone's Soujourn anywhere... Any idea?



Hi, this is Oganalp from Dreamtone.

You live in Istanbul? 

You can find a copy at Istiklal, at shops like Mephisto or so, or you can e-mail the band and grap a copy.
You want to listen mp3 files? music.download.com have 7 songs of the band, including one from the upcoming Snowfall release, named as Promised Land

You can also listen to samples of the new single at 

Be well...


EDIT note: Corrected a typo


----------



## Trias (Oct 19, 2006)

magician said:


> Hi, this is Oganalp from Dreamtone.
> 
> You live in Istanbul?
> 
> ...



 Hi Oganalp. Yup, I live in Istanbul. Speaking English right now for thread's sake >)  Actually, I checked Hammer Music few days ago, and couldn't find it. I live in Anatolian part (göztepe, actually) and I truly can't find time to go Taksim. (Last time I went to taksim was 14th o' may, just to use metro to arrive at a certain place, you know : p )

 I already did listen to the new stuff on the site, and listened some of songs from Soujourn too. (Well, all the songs you guys had played at the concert, plus another one) I didn't listen to Promised Land yet though!

 I'll try emailing you guys and grapping a copy sometime. >)

 Btw, it's cool to see you here. I really wouldn't expect that. Did someone from NF told you that there was a post like that, or did you just sign up and found this thread, or were you actually a lurker of this thread? : p None the less, I call this a real fan service!!  >))

 See you later!


----------



## magician inactive (Oct 20, 2006)

I replied to your message earlier today but my post is missing, probably forgot to press submit lol...

Anyway, we cannot do anything about the cd being out of stock in Hammer etc but you can mailorder the cd through us 

And even though I like manga and anime stuff in general, I hardly find the time necessary to wander in those realms. I found your post while looking for something else on google. and im sorry, i didn't have the chance to meet with Naruto... yet 

You are also welcome to Dreamtone forums, linked through our website 

take care


----------



## isanon (Oct 20, 2006)

Trias said:


> Whoa, that *is* good.


indeed it is


----------



## Voynich (Oct 20, 2006)

Well if people need the word spread I can upload all 3 of Maudlin's albums. So give a yelp if you need one. For firsttimers I recommend Bath though. It's easily the best and most accesible too.

I put Bath on the pimproster for Monday. So if you're not on the pimplist and still wanna hear it drop me a note.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Leaving Your Body Map is better than Bath, actually. Both are awesome though. And so is My Fruit Psychobells.

By the way, did anyone check Ephel Duath when I uploaded The Painter's Palette when we had the 100th pimp list pimp going on? The Painter's Palette is easily one of the best metal records I have ever heard. Experimental, jazzy and so awesome.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Bath is better. My Fruit Psychobells is good too bit still a bit rough around the edges and the quality of the mp3 on my comp is making it even grainier. I'd upload proper quality songs on that album but my comp can't deal with ripping cds.


----------



## Nega (Oct 20, 2006)

I remember awhile ago someone said they didn't like the new *Dark Tranquillity* sound. This is a song from _The Mind's I_, one of their older releases.

Link removed (stream only mp3)

Its Melodic Death Metal so if you dislike like the genre don't bother clicking.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 20, 2006)

<3 Dark Tranquility

Damage Done and Haven for the win.


----------



## Trias (Oct 20, 2006)

magician said:


> I replied to your message earlier today but my post is missing, probably forgot to press submit lol...
> 
> Anyway, we cannot do anything about the cd being out of stock in Hammer etc but you can mailorder the cd through us
> 
> ...



 Hmm, well, sometimes, NF's vBulletin *do* suck badly. Probably, it somehow didn't send your message. >)

That seems way less energy-needing, so I guess I'll try buying Sou Sojourn via mailorder, I think. (Why do I spell it like that everytime... argh...)

 Found on google? That's quite a luck, hah!

 If you did not have a chance to meet with Naruto... well, the thing I'm gonna ask is, may we, fans of Dreamtone, send presents through mail/cargo to you guys? You probably didn't have a chance to meet with Bleach too?

 Well, I'll sign up for the Dreamtone forums in sometime, probably. It's not getting opened right now but it's probably because of my browser on this computer.

 See ya!! >)


----------



## Sayuri_Hatake (Oct 20, 2006)

*I'm only a little late on this thread but some of my favorite bands are:

SlipKnoT
Murderdolls
Wednesday 13
Slayer
HIM
69 eyes
Uniklubi
Shadows Fall
Avenged Sevenfold
Underoath
As Cities Burn
Demon Hunter
Motley Crue
Nightwish
Lacuna Coil
Stone Sour
Chimaira
AFI
Children of Bodom
Opeth
An Cafe(Japan)

I've got more but don't really feel like posting them all right now ^_^*


----------



## Nega (Oct 20, 2006)

*adfdfafref*

This was posted on Therion's official site:

"At the Palace Hall in Bucharest, Romania on December 9th, THERION [will] play with [a] full symphonic orchestra, choir and international opera stars. The band will go on stage with nearly 70 musicians of the Academic Radio Choir, 100 instrumentists of the Romanian Radio Orchestra and guest classical singers from Vienna, awarded as best opera voices worldwide. Markus Stollenwerk, who joined the famous German band RAGE for their 'Lingua Mortis' album will be the conductor of this world-premiere event. The repertoire [will] include famous classical pieces [performed] in THERION [style], as well as THERION songs with symphonic orchestra, some of them never played live before. The project is done with kind support of the Swedish Embassy in Romania.

"[The] 'Therion Goes Classic' concert is part of a project called 'Ars musicae, ars medicinae ? music against cancer' developed by Aquarius Foundation [of] Romania; all thanks for the initiative go to THERION. Funds raised [by] the concert [will benefit] the treatment of children with cancer in Romania in 2007."

I'm not from romania, but I'm hoping it gets put on a live dvd at some point.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2006)

It had better.  Ima buy this, (if) when it comes out.  I love the concept of therion, and I love the orchestration.  But alas, no good music is readily available here, and I have to buy most of my music in a brown paper bag in  an alleyway downtown at midnight. 

I think it's illegal to buy Prog music down here...


----------



## Nega (Oct 20, 2006)

New song/video from *Suidakra*, _The IXth Legion_. A definate improvement after the Command To Charge release which they claim was merely experimental for them in case anyone was worried.

Telepopmusik - Breathe


----------



## Trias (Oct 20, 2006)

Okay, it's time to get a two way ticket to Romania.


----------



## Nega (Oct 22, 2006)

DT are finally recording their new album.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Oct 22, 2006)

Sayuri_Hatake said:


> *I'm only a little late on this thread but some of my favorite bands are:
> 
> SlipKnoT-
> Murderdolls
> ...


A lot of those aren't even metal.

And for a random comment, I'd like to say that Trivium *are not* the new Metallica.


----------



## Nega (Oct 22, 2006)

No one ever said trivium was teh new metallica, but to carry on the issue...they change their appearance too much and have no real identity. Thats why even if they are all skilled players they're not original in the least, and the music feels especially empty in "The Crusade".

I wouldn't have said this before I heard their new album because I thought ascendancy was ok, but they're way over rated now. Over rated by people who think they know what metal should sound like, which is thrashy LIKE METALLICA.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 22, 2006)

Trivium imo have always been overrated.  Since Kerrang named them the "next metallica" it's all gone down hill from then on, it was like a killing blow in the eyes of the "real" metal scene.  Kerrang though simply is Kerrap XD


----------



## Axeman (Oct 22, 2006)

There are some great songs on The Crusade...some that aren't so great. It's not a terrible album as far as I'm concerned, just very average. Never been a big fan of them, though.


----------



## Nega (Oct 22, 2006)

The first half of the song detonation I didn't really like, but by the second half I was thinking "this is what you should have sounded like the first 3 mins".


----------



## Neenah (Oct 22, 2006)

Yay for Opeth coming to Rome in dec!
<3 <3 <3


----------



## magician inactive (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Trias;

We would welcome such a gift and I am sure everyone in the office would be quite pleased to get into Naruto and such stuff (either of interest or interest in ditching the work ). You can send stuff (preferably things that fit into the mailbox and things that don't contain nasty stuff ) to our label at... (where was our label... hmm)... ah;

Tavanarasi Medya Ltd. Sti.
Kuzgun Sok. No: 32/A
A.Ayranci - Ankara 06540
Turkiye

We would welcome any and all inquiries from listeners . Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Nega (Oct 23, 2006)

Redemption announced to perform at ProgPower USA VIII.

The Suffocating Silence


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 23, 2006)

Yusura said:


> Yay for Opeth coming to Rome in dec!
> <3 <3 <3


 
You know what, Fuck You!  Not really.



I hate living in places where no good bands come!  
I now wish I lived somwhere else again.  I so wish to Opeth live, I would find their tour, but alas I am poor.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone here like DevilDriver?  I got their album "The Fury of Our Maker's Hand" and I can't stop listening to it.  They are one of the sickest metal bands I've heard in a while.


----------



## Nega (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm not gonna lie, I haven't really given the album a listen because people who like it usually claim to be slipknot fans. Not fair on my part but alot reliable sources said the same thing, that they weren't real or something. If more people can confirm they're good I'll download it.


----------



## Hellcrow (Oct 23, 2006)

I've got a new found respect for Dark Tranquillity after listening to Haven and Damage Done. Character didn't do it for me, but damn, Damage Done is an awesome track.

Gothenberg metal is by far one of my favorite metal scenes.


----------



## Hellcrow (Oct 23, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It had better.  Ima buy this, (if) when it comes out.  I love the concept of therion, and I love the orchestration.  But alas, no good music is readily available here, and I have to buy most of my music in a brown paper bag in  an alleyway downtown at midnight.
> 
> I think it's illegal to buy Prog music down here...



Uhm, where do you live, and why is it illegal to buy prog music? Is it by law, or just some inside joke from your side?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 23, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> Anyone here like DevilDriver?  I got their album "The Fury of Our Maker's Hand" and I can't stop listening to it.  They are one of the sickest metal bands I've heard in a while.



I bought that DevilDriver album the week it came out and absolutely loved it (especially the first and last tracks) so i decided to go buy their first album and their was one maybe two songs i liked :\


----------



## Nega (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok I now know where the hate comes from, found this off wiki:

*DevilDriver is an alternative metal band from California, United States. Their debut album is the self-titled DevilDriver released on October 23, 2003 under Roadrunner Records. The group was started by Dez Fafara, formerly of the nu-metal band Coal Chamber, and has stated that he believes in making extreme music, and for this reason his heart did not lie with Coal Chamber, because they were, "wanting to go more 'poppy'".*


----------



## isanon (Oct 23, 2006)

Nega said:


> Ok I now know where the hate comes from, found this off wiki:
> 
> *DevilDriver is an alternative metal band from California, United States. Their debut album is the self-titled DevilDriver released on October 23, 2003 under Roadrunner Records. The group was started by Dez Fafara, formerly of the nu-metal band Coal Chamber, and has stated that he believes in making extreme music, and for this reason his heart did not lie with Coal Chamber, because they were, "wanting to go more 'poppy'".*


  ouch! ...........


----------



## Not A Hero (Oct 23, 2006)

you know what's amazing? Fear Before the March of Flames' new album. Holy shit. I saw them like 5 months ago and they sounded almost nothing like this. Yeah, not really metal, I know...


----------



## CABLE (Oct 23, 2006)

DevilDriver alt metal?  WTF.  I really don't care what some internet write up says, they are pure metal, and nothing like SlipKnot.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 23, 2006)

demonicfrog said:


> Uhm, where do you live, and why is it illegal to buy prog music? Is it by law, or just some inside joke from your side?



It was an exageration.

I live Okeehoma, and very few people down here even know what Prog music is, and it is nigh impossible to find it in normal stores.  IE Best Buy, and the like.  I can find it, but I have to dig deep, and search long to find any good stuff.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 24, 2006)

I am glad I live in Vancouver again.

I have one store for ALL my metal needs. From obscurities to collections. Scrape records baby, *ED!* Blessing be always upon your future.

I feel your pain though, for two years I lingered in Calgary...also known as The Great Fucking Void of music. Even getting the music of currently active local bands was a fucking chore in that hole.


----------



## ITADAKIMASU! (Oct 24, 2006)

hey, what about trivium? i havent seen anything about them in this thread, they RULZ \m/


----------



## Jokestr (Oct 24, 2006)

Nega said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I haven't really given the album a listen because people who like it usually claim to be slipknot fans. Not fair on my part but alot reliable sources said the same thing, that they weren't real or something. If more people can confirm they're good I'll download it.


I think DevilDriver is awesome... and I like Slipknot. I also like Novembers Doom, Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir, etc, so... I dunno   DevilDriver is definitely worth a listen though. My favorite song by them is Sin and Sacrifice.

By the way, I havent really read through the posts, but anyone gotten a hold of CoF's new CD? I think it's pretty good... and improvement over the last one, I think. Besides Nymphetamine... that track is great.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 24, 2006)

Jokestr said:


> I think DevilDriver is awesome... and I like Slipknot. I also like Novembers Doom, Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir, etc,



CoF and Demon Burger arent really that good though...

In other news, I can't see Napalm Death this year  this has made me mightily miffed indeed.

Did anyone listen to that gore/porno/grind mix i did btw? or did it just fall on deaf ears?


----------



## Nega (Oct 24, 2006)

Was a great mix but I only had it at my home pc which I had to reinstall xp on, killing all my files. Can I have the link again? I had to delete a bunch in my inbox.

Random mp3:

Mors Principium Est - Altered State Consciousness


----------



## Voynich (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay, I've come to the conclusion that I like Remission and Blood Mountain better than Leviathan. Which of the two rules surpreme, well not decided that yet. 

Oh...question....could anyone deliver to me a Napalm Death album? Soulseek has been fucking up thoroughly lately so getting it through there is hell. Any album would do.


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 24, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> CoF and Demon Burger arent really that good though...
> 
> In other news, I can't see Napalm Death this year  this has made me mightily miffed indeed.
> 
> Did anyone listen to that gore/porno/grind mix i did btw? or did it just fall on deaf ears?


I haven't. I would've commented on it if I had! It's still on my playlist of 900 new songs and I _will_ listen to it soon, but I guess this doesn't excuse me being a blasphemer. Now that you reminded me though, I'll listen to it tonight or tomorrow. I've still to listen to the other Death-albums than the first three as well, I'm afraid. (Good thing that you pimp stuff in readymade folders! )

In other news, on my trip to London so many people recommended me Tool that I've just bought two of their albums, 10,000 Days and ?nima. Haven't yet listened to them either. O ye greatly expertised people, did I make the right picks?


----------



## Jokestr (Oct 24, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> CoF and Demon Burger arent really that good though...
> 
> In other news, I can't see Napalm Death this year  this has made me mightily miffed indeed.
> 
> Did anyone listen to that gore/porno/grind mix i did btw? or did it just fall on deaf ears?



D: Your opinion is so pretty.

Where can I find this mix. =/


----------



## Nega (Oct 24, 2006)

This is the old thread about his mix: 

Lovely_Idol_02_[WinD](h264)


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 24, 2006)

TicoTico said:


> In other news, on my trip to London so many people recommended me Tool that I've just bought two of their albums, 10,000 Days and ?nima. Haven't yet listened to them either. O ye greatly expertised people, did I make the right picks?



you can't go wrong with a Tool album.  If you enjoy those 2 you should pick up Lateralus and or Undertow.  Lateralus is pretty much every fans favorite album (even though i lean more slightly to Undertow and 10,000 Days)


----------



## Jokestr (Oct 24, 2006)

Nega said:


> This is the old thread about his mix:
> 
> Lovely_Idol_02_[WinD](h264)



Fuck I may have missed/deleted the pimp.

...I'll check it out tomorrow


----------



## CABLE (Oct 24, 2006)

I may have asked this before so sorry to be a bother, but what are maybe 3 of Napalm Death's best albums?


----------



## Voynich (Oct 25, 2006)

Haha no need to go out of your way for me. I can wait for the megapimp.


----------



## isanon (Oct 25, 2006)

can it get worse than this ??


*Spoiler*: _dont watch if you are sensetive about women in latex who cant play shit totaly slaughtering a kiss song_ 



This


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 25, 2006)

oh it can get a whole lot worse


----------



## isanon (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah aparently it can. lol he had to stop and look how to play


----------



## Nega (Oct 26, 2006)

I saw this on Blabbermouth, its about Korns new album.



			
				Ultimate-Guitar.com said:
			
		

> KORN — fresh on the heels of its immensely successful Family Values tour with the DEFTONES and STONE SOUR — is currently in the studio working on its follow-up to 2005's "See You on the Other Side". The band is once again using the talents of The Matrix, the songwriters and music producers who've written countless hits for AVRIL LAVIGNE, HILARY DUFF, BRITNEY SPEARS and SHAKIRA, to name just a few. The band has also signed on with Atticus Ross, who will lend his producing talents to help KORN bring its next album to fruition.
> 
> Commented KORN lead singer Jonathan Davis: "We're working with The Matrix and Atticus again. We just started; we've been in there for a week. We brought our keyboard player from our backing band, so he's in there with us. I think there's going to be more electronic elements in it. It's hard to see where it's going right now but it's good where it's at right now."


----------



## poona (Oct 26, 2006)

Impressive, I didn't know Fred Durst could play guitar at all, but now it seems he can even use the bending technique. Amazing, truly amazing. He's up there with Steve Vai[/sarcasm]

Anyway, Korn's new album eh? I don't expect anything amazing, and by looking at who they hired to produce their album, I'm a little concerned. My sister might be a bit disappointed, she is a Korn fan.


----------



## Nega (Oct 26, 2006)

Well the way they worded it:

"the songwriters and music producers *who've written countless hits* for AVRIL LAVIGNE, HILARY DUFF, BRITNEY SPEARS and SHAKIRA, to name just a few."

makes it seem like they don't even write their own lyrics, which is probably the case.


----------



## poona (Oct 26, 2006)

So does that mean Korn wants nothing more than a hit? *sigh* Happens to all the big bands doesn't it...


----------



## CABLE (Oct 26, 2006)

@d_m, that would be sick if you could do that.

I hear a band today.  As Blood Runs Black.  Not that great but their drummer is sick.  Maybe the fastest double bass i've ver heard.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 27, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> @d_m, that would be sick if you could do that.
> 
> I hear a band today.  As Blood Runs Black.  Not that great but their drummer is sick.  Maybe the fastest double bass i've ver heard.



i'll probs start the ND mega pimp on Monday, so stay tuned till then.

The fasted double bass ive heard was a live Berzerker recording.  The guy has broke his back since, fool; he was trying to keep up to the recorded double bass drum machine (which goes at 16ths at a tempo of about 290bps)


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2006)

Alright, I'm in the mood for some amazing tech-metal Recomendations.

I've already got LTE, Behold... the Arctopus and Spastic Ink, so do you have any other recomendations.  It's been a rather intersting musical interest for me as of late, and I really would like to find more.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 27, 2006)

did you ever check out my Death pimp? some amazing tech/prog-death metal there


----------



## Valesco (Oct 27, 2006)

You guys know where I can get samples (as in a full song)? I don't want to just get CDs of bands I know nothing about.

I was also wondering if anyone has the latest My Dying Bride album. How is it compared to the previous one?


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 27, 2006)

like myspace pages or something? try last.fm aswell for stuff like that


----------



## Kusajishi (Oct 27, 2006)

the new haunted album ''the dead eye'' <3


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> did you ever check out my Death pimp? some amazing tech/prog-death metal there


 
I actually have heard Death, and was suprisingly impressed.  I'm not a straightforward Death Metal fan, I've never really been into the genre, with a few Notable Exceptions, Including Opeth. (For some, that's _not_ Death Metal).  But, I really liked what I heard, or at least some of it.  I go for mostly the more progressive side of Death, the last couple of albums, but I still I rather liked their stuff.  
But, I was thinking more along the lines of what I had mentioned earlier.
I've recently become infatuated with Behold... The Arctopus's style of Bombastic, structured chaos tech metal, and was asking around for something along those lines in particular.


----------



## Hagen (Oct 29, 2006)

> did you ever check out my Death pimp? some amazing tech/prog-death metal there


where..where is the pimp?
I used to listen a lotta Death Metal years ago before i picked less brutal metal genres.My fav death bands in no specific order:
-Death
-Brujeria
-Morbid Angel
-Hypocrisy
-Deicide


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 29, 2006)

Brujeria <3

I did a huge brutal-death/grind mix pimp a few months back, you'd probably have liked that


----------



## CABLE (Oct 29, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> i'll probs start the ND mega pimp on Monday, so stay tuned till then.
> 
> The fasted double bass ive heard was a live Berzerker recording.  The guy has broke his back since, fool; he was trying to keep up to the recorded double bass drum machine (which goes at 16ths at a tempo of about 290bps)




EDIT:  I checked them out, apparently their song "No One Wins" is supposed to have set a record for fastest drums.  However I've heard much faster from the likes of Nile and ABRB.  On top of that, they mask the double bass sound with some kind of synthesizer and it sounds shitty imo.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 29, 2006)

well, the faster than Nile i've never heard.  The closest to real-life drum machine speeds from me comes from Gene Hoglan and Dave Lombardo.  Never heard Nile go at that speed, but i havent heard nile in a while so i could be wrong.

As for the synthed drums, that's just gabba/dnb-grind for ya.

And these are the ending credits that's the song for anyone interested

And these are the ending credits now THAT is speed


----------



## CABLE (Oct 29, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> well, the faster than Nile i've never heard.  The closest to real-life drum machine speeds from me comes from Gene Hoglan and Dave Lombardo.  Never heard Nile go at that speed, but i havent heard nile in a while so i could be wrong.
> 
> As for the synthed drums, that's just gabba/dnb-grind for ya.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying Nile is the fastest, I'm just making the point that claims the song be The Berzerker that supposedly was at record speed isn't what it's cracked up to be so to speak.

EDIT:  I realized, that what i was hearing wasn't totally because they used synthesizers, i thought that his drumming was all double bass, but it's his hands.  What I was originally thinking of is who is the fastest on double bass?

RE-EDIT: As Blood Runs Black double bass, And these are the ending credits
start it at 3:25 to the end.


----------



## Nega (Oct 29, 2006)

Gary Thomas of _The Berzerker_ and _Plague_ has the fastest hands?


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah, thats what ive heard, as the video showed his snare hits are insanely fast.  As for fastest double bass, im not sure there really is a fastest because there are certain limits the human body can move at and i think a good handful have hit that peak as far as doublebass is concerned; but my admiration tbh comes from more technical drumming (Tim Alexander and the like)

EDIT:  scratch that, my brother told me about this guy Tim Waterson who apparently holds the world record


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 30, 2006)

And he's from what band?  Never heard of him...


----------



## Nega (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not sure if he even is in one, to him its more like a sport.

Oh, you touch my talala, 
Mmm my ding ding dong


----------



## CABLE (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah I guess that Waterson guy is fastest, but really he doens't have the skill as real drummers do.  He just does double bass, he doesn't play other drums on top of it.


----------



## cloin (Oct 30, 2006)

I've seen that Blood Runs Black video or whatever, and there's guys faster than him.


----------



## Nega (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been working on a melodic death mix which will hopefully be ready tomarrow or wednesday. Musicks grind mix made me think of the idea that I should put one together.


----------



## Nega (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok here are most of the songs for the Melodic Death Mix by band in alphabetical order. I still have to mix them up and upload them. 

Amon Amarth - With Oden On Our Side
At The Gates - Slaughter Of The Soul
Beyond Within - Through The Gates
Callenish Circle - Witness Your Own Oblivion
Centinex - Hollowsphere
Children Of Bodom - Lil' Bloodred Ridin Hood
Cipher System - Sufferstream
Dark Tranquillity - Static
Demonoid - Wargods
Detonation - Voices Beyond Reason
Diablo - Blackheart
Divine Souls - When Life Slips Away
Disarmonia Mundi - Common State Of Inner Violence
Edge Of Sanity - Passage Of Time
Enforsaken - Tales Of Bitterness
Esquarial - Killing For Killing Time
Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Heart Of Wilderness
Evemaster - Spirits Intertwined
Gardenian - Sonic Death Monkey
Heaven Shall Burn - Of No Avail
Imperanon - Sold
In Flames - Artifacts Of The Black Rain
Insomnium - The Killjoy
Into Eternity - Embraced By Desolation
Kalmah - Hollowheart
Lilitu - The Delores Lesion
Mercenary - Bloodrush
Mnemic - Deathbox
Moonspell - Upon The Blood Of Men
Mors Principium Est - Another Creation
Nightrage - Hero
Nonexist - Ebony Tower
Norther - Death Unlimited
Noumena - Everlasting Ward
Omnium Gatherum - The Fall Went Right Through Here
Quo Vadis - On The Shores Of Ithaka
Rapture - Misery 24-7
Satariel - Be You Angel Be You Beast
Scar Symmetry - 2012 - The Demise Of The 5th Sun
Shade Empire - Rat In A Maze
Skyfire - Conjuring The Thoughts
Skywards - Live For This Moment, Stay Til The End
Soilwork - Needlefeast
Sonic Syndicate - Misanthropic Coil
Soulscar - Identity
Suidakra - Crown The Lost
The Duskfall - Age Of Errors
Threat Signal - One Last Breath
Unmoored - Unspeakable Grief
Wintersun - Beautiful Death


----------



## superattackpea (Nov 1, 2006)

itunes just reccomended hypocrisy to me so i thought i'd check them out. only listend to a couple songs but i realy like fearless.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 1, 2006)

Roy Khan is God. 

Sorry.  Just got around to downloading some Kamelot music.  What a voice.  I love it when classically trained singers do metal.  Like Tarja, except she's out now. 

*ceases rambling*


----------



## CABLE (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't understand "melodic death metal".  Death metal isn't supposed to be melodic so really it's like saying "unheavy metal".  It should be refered to as "Pussy metal".  lolzjks


----------



## Nega (Nov 2, 2006)

"Pussy Metal" - Finally music you can jerk off to.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 2, 2006)

pornogrind actually "sings" about pussy and most of their songs are given porno like groove to them.  Just thought i'd share that...


----------



## Voynich (Nov 2, 2006)

Uhm, Why the fuck is Wargods in the melodic death metal list? XD Doesn't sound melodic to me at all 

Might just be me though. Meh I'll dll that thing though if you upload it. Some band i've been wanting to check out.


----------



## Nega (Nov 2, 2006)

Wargods is a song not a band, by Demonoid.

The song used: pic


----------



## Voynich (Nov 2, 2006)

I know. But from that album Wargods is like the only one I wouldn't call melodic death metal. Other songs on that album are way more suited for that tape.

That's what I meant.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 2, 2006)

just to make an off-topic comment quick:

Gut (yes the pornogrind band i keep tooting) are actually shooting a porn film.  Wow, talk about "living your music" eh?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 2, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> pornogrind actually "sings" about pussy and most of their songs are given porno like groove to them.  Just thought i'd share that...



can you upload your favorite pornogrind album to me? i'd like to hear this


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 2, 2006)

i had a couple of pornogrind bands on that grind/brutal dm mix i did, but i'll happily upload a couple (the two being my favourites:  Rompeprop's Hellcock's Pornflakes and Gut's Odeur of Torture)

Speaking of grind:



my gore/porno/e-grind band has a myspace now! go us!


----------



## Nega (Nov 2, 2006)

What a name for a band.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 2, 2006)

i wish i had acidic jizz... O_o that could be the title of a foreign C horror movie, kinda like Attack of the Killer Condoms, but this one could be Beware The Acidic Jizz or something haha


----------



## Trias (Nov 2, 2006)

Beer and metal. It's the shittt maaaaaaaaan.........oh hell yeahhh.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2006)

New Therion album news. (a few days old actually)


> 2006-09-29 18:21:09
> 
> We're happy to announce that the recordings have been finished and that the mix of the album is in progress. We estimate to have the album done by the end of the month and the release is scheduled for January 12.
> 
> ...



For those who may not know and for those interested.

Here's the Wikipedia page for the album.


----------



## Nega (Nov 3, 2006)

They put up a song from the new album too, its pretty good:

here

At TS Christofer says the album is supposed to be a gigantic leap forward for them.

"Every time we make a new album, I think it's the best we've done and that we've and that we've taken another step in the progress. This time it feels different. It feels like we're taking two steps."


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 3, 2006)

awesome, i love me some Therion.  My personal favorite album from them is the double album Sirius B/Lemuria


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 3, 2006)

Good, I've been waiting for them to put another out.

Personally, I can't wait to get it, but as of late my wallet's been a tad light.


----------



## Nega (Nov 3, 2006)

Definatly one of my favorite bands but the song kindof has me going "eh".


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 3, 2006)

That's not good...

I don't like when fans go "eh"...


----------



## Nega (Nov 3, 2006)

Well I suspect there are much better songs on the album - I hope its just one among many better ones.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 3, 2006)

many albums that i've bought, on the first listen i'm kinda like "hmmm this is alright, but not great" but usually after a few listens it grows on me at a ridiculous rate and i spread the word to all my friends


----------



## Hagen (Nov 4, 2006)

Wha---? Pornogrind? is that really a genre?
Grindcore riffs mixed with moanings maybe?


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 4, 2006)

pornogrind is grindcore but with absurdely high pitched screams combined with stupidly low growls (often through the aid of a pitch shifter).

The lyrically content is mainly about sex.  Rarely about rape though, but just the act of sex in general.  The riffs are also structered in a more "groove" pattern than a punk one though.

4 Key pornogrind bands:

Rompeprop
Gut
R.O.D.
Cock and Ball Torture

as i stated above; im also doing a 2 man pornogrind/e-grind project:

 we have a new song up!


----------



## DyersEve (Nov 5, 2006)

Pornogrind. That's something I never thought I'd hear.


----------



## IBU (Nov 5, 2006)

Nega said:


> Yes and the fact that no one has posted in my amon amarth thread has me emo'd out so you better post before its too late. I might have to start uploading linkin park.



NOOOOOOOOOOO (vader style)


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2006)

DyersEve said:


> Pornogrind. That's something I never thought I'd hear.



Try Scat-Pornogrind.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 5, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> pornogrind is grindcore but with absurdely high pitched screams combined with stupidly low growls (often through the aid of a pitch shifter).
> 
> The lyrically content is mainly about sex.  Rarely about rape though, but just the act of sex in general.  The riffs are also structered in a more "groove" pattern than a punk one though.
> 
> ...



i went to the myspace and listened to "Chiniku no hana"  That's pretty good, there's some kind of noise that sounds like someone constantly hitting a bong >_>


----------



## CABLE (Nov 5, 2006)

John Longstreth, one of this sickest drummers around.

(@rock leelisten to this song while reading this)


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 5, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> John Longstreth, one of this sickest drummers around.
> 
> (@rock leelisten to this song while reading this)



What? No Dave Lombardo or Nick Menza?


----------



## CABLE (Nov 6, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> What? No Dave Lombardo or Nick Menza?



Longstreth is way better.  Lombardo and Menza set the groundwork, but these guys have perfected it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 6, 2006)

eh? there's no way in heck that Longstreth is better than Lombardo or Hoglan.  The guy is fast which is about it.  If you listen to Fantomas of Hemmorhage (Lombardo bands) or even just the Jazz Noise Extravangaza night of MIke Patton, Dave Lombardo and John Zorn; Lombardo floors everyone with his flamboyant technique and just his pure ability to weave in and out of drum patterns effortlessly.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2006)

Hoglan is a fucking machine.

Machine.

Longstreth is tight...but I'm going to have to agree with destroy_musick here.

Lombardo wins, and destroy_musick get's a Cookie. It is imaginary because I'm lazy, but he can imagine whatever flavour he wants.


----------



## Nega (Nov 6, 2006)

Its time for _*Guess That Song*_.

London Bridge


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, does anyone know where I could actually _buy_ a Psychotic Waltz CD, sans the Internet?  It seems nigh impossible to find Deadsoul Tribe, let alone Devon's earlier work.

Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 6, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> Longstreth is way better.  Lombardo and Menza set the groundwork, but these guys have perfected it.



Prove he's better than the two. 

Also, who here agrees with me that Lars has to be one of THE worst (No offense to Lars fans) drummer.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree that Hoglan is the greatest beast in metal i've heard, 

actually all the drummers of Death were great

And also Steve digiorgio

And also schudilner (why do he hafta die?!!??)

Death was a muthafuckin uber band undoubtly


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Nov 7, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Prove he's better than the two.
> 
> Also, who here agrees with me that Lars has to be one of THE worst (No offense to Lars fans) drummer.



I'd have to agree to some degree. His drumming isn't good, but it's not the worst either.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 7, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Prove he's better than the two.
> 
> Also, who here agrees with me that Lars has to be one of THE worst (No offense to Lars fans) drummer.



i'd more say overrated than crap.


----------



## SharinganKakashi16 (Nov 7, 2006)

thrash to live
and live to thrash
well that was rather random but I did so to join the conversation because I am not very knowledgeable in the ways of drums and/or drummers


----------



## Nega (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not going to make another thread over it but I uploaded *Therion* - _Celebrators of Becoming_ (Live) for request. It sounds AMAZING and I personally find it much more enjoyable here then the studio albums.

Random stream from CoB - In Remembrance:
57


----------



## Trias (Nov 8, 2006)

I couldn't trick you into uploading empyrium's "latest" album, Nega, could I?


----------



## Nega (Nov 8, 2006)

Trias said:


> I couldn't trick you into uploading empyrium's "latest" album, Nega, could I?



Ok I'll do Weiland in a bit.


----------



## Trias (Nov 8, 2006)

We all love you Nega. >)


----------



## Voynich (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmm anyone of you have any Savatage they might be willing to upload for me? <3


----------



## Nega (Nov 8, 2006)

I can do _Edge of Thorns_ unless you have it already.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Nega, can you hook my up with your best Therion Studio album?

Sans Degial, I've got that one.

Much appreciated.


----------



## poona (Nov 8, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Prove he's better than the two.
> 
> Also, who here agrees with me that Lars has to be one of THE worst (No offense to Lars fans) drummer.



Wrong. Lars isn't the best, but hes not the worst either. I think hes pretty good, and as long as he gets the job done and doesn't fuck up on stage, it doesn't really matter. I've seen some bands that would fuck up power chords on stage, that was aweful.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 8, 2006)

Ahh thank you Nega.

But I must admit, you've aided in appeasing an obsession as of late...


----------



## Voynich (Nov 8, 2006)

*loves on Nega*

Thanks alot <3  I'd marry you on the spot.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 8, 2006)

Cannibal Corspe, Dying Fetus, and Necrophagist.  This is going to be an insane show.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 9, 2006)

wow, good line-up.  What show?  As much negativity ive heard about Cannibal Corpse live shows, i'd still love to see one.  Btw, anyone here go the Maryland Deathfest?  I'm thinking of crossing the pond next year for it but have no idea what the US death/grind scene is like


----------



## CABLE (Nov 9, 2006)

CC isn't that great in terms of music, but they give one hell of a show.  However both Dying Fetus and Necrophagist are insanely good.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 9, 2006)

well, the entire gig sounds a bit mismatched.  You've got a pioneering brutal-death band with an upcoming tech-death band with a grind-death band mixed in the bag.  Sure it's all death metal, but alot of death metal elitists dont see it that way.

But yeah, CC are great at what they do.  My friend saw them a while back and, which ive also heard from other people, they apparently slack and give sloppy live shows, the only thing thats worth "seeing" is Fisher's vocals because they are unholy, which i agree with


----------



## CABLE (Nov 9, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> well, the entire gig sounds a bit mismatched.  You've got a pioneering brutal-death band with an upcoming tech-death band with a grind-death band mixed in the bag.  Sure it's all death metal, but alot of death metal elitists dont see it that way.
> 
> But yeah, CC are great at what they do.  My friend saw them a while back and, which ive also heard from other people, they apparently slack and give sloppy live shows, the only thing thats worth "seeing" is Fisher's vocals because they are unholy, which i agree with



These are bigger name d-metal bands tho.  I'd understand them being all the exact same if this was a smaller show but we're talking HOB.  I really could care less, get a little alc in me and I'll pit to whatever.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 9, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> These are bigger name d-metal bands tho.  I'd understand them being all the exact same if this was a smaller show but we're talking HOB.  I really could care less, get a little alc in me and I'll pit to whatever.



i whole heartidly agree 

Is this an all day DM festival then or just those three acts?


----------



## Trias (Nov 9, 2006)

Necrophagist are not human. Don't be fooled by their appearances. They're evil martians who failed to conquer our world by force and now trying to make our souls slaves to their mesmersizing music.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 9, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> i whole heartidly agree
> 
> Is this an all day DM festival then or just those three acts?



No, it's just a tour, with CC headlining then Dying Fetus, Necrophagist, and Unmerciful(i think they are called).  Pretty epic bill.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 9, 2006)

it's pretty monstrous to say the least.  Tickets musta been expensive


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 9, 2006)

Because those who run MU are racists.


----------



## Nega (Nov 9, 2006)

k

I uploaded some *Ensiferum* - _Ensiferum_ (st) & _Iron_. Viking death metal at its best.

Guardians of Fate (sample) -


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn, how many albums are you gonna upload?

Not that I'm complaining, but how many do you have?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes.  The owners of SS (Not associated with the Secret Police) do not like most countries, and only allow an obscenely low amount of bandwidth do other countries.  Probably racist too.

I've never personally had a problem with either MU or SS, sans a few "Not enough bandwith" stuff.  I don't know why anyone wouldn't be able to use it.  Possibly deals with you ISP?  I don't know.


----------



## Nega (Nov 9, 2006)

MU just went thru a change and now you don't even have to go to the site to upload stuff. Theres this new toolbar to install and when you click it, it takes you to an upload manager - I like it.



> Damn, how many albums are you gonna upload?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, but how many do you have?


Infinity


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 9, 2006)

That's alot.  Possibly higher than I can count.

Hey Nega, you got any Opeth albums?  I'm looking for My Arms, Your Hearse.


----------



## Nega (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll have it up in 2-3hrs.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone know any good thrash metal besides Metallica pre-Black, Testament and Megadeth?


----------



## Nega (Nov 9, 2006)

Watchtower, Kreator, Sepultura, Sodom, Merciless, Assassin, Sindrome, Virus, Nuclear Assault, Death Angel, Sadus, Realm, and Pestilence are some.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2006)

What albums do you recommend for a hardcore 'Tallica and Testament thrash metal head?


----------



## Char-Aznable (Nov 9, 2006)

Does this thread include any classic Metal.  such as Judas Priest or Metal Church.  Cause I'm looking for that.


----------



## Nega (Nov 9, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> What albums do you recommend for a hardcore 'Tallica and Testament thrash metal head?



*Sepultura* - _Arise_ &_ Beneath The Remains_
*Stormtroopers of Death (S.O.D.)* - _Speak English or Die_
*Death Angel* - _Ultra Violence_
*Anthrax* - _Among The Living_
*Sodom* - _Persecution Mania_
*Nuclear Assault* - _Game Over_
*Slayer* - _Reign In Blood_
*Overkill* - _The Years of Decay_


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2006)

Nega said:


> *Sepultura* - _Arise_ &_ Beneath The Remains_
> *Stormtroopers of Death (S.O.D.)* - _Speak English or Die_
> *Death Angel* - _Ultra Violence_
> *Anthrax* - _Among The Living_
> ...



Stormtroopers of Death...wasn't there a guy from another metal band who made that band?


----------



## Nega (Nov 9, 2006)

Guitarist from Anthrax made it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 10, 2006)

add "We Have Arrived" By Dark Angel on that list; it's a thrash metal must-have.  Also:

*Under Jolly Roger* by Running Wild
*Eternal Nightmare* by Vio-Lence


----------



## Hagen (Nov 10, 2006)

dont forget
*bonded by blood* by Exodus

a totally must-have trash album


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 10, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Does anyone know any good thrash metal besides Metallica pre-Black, Testament and Megadeth?


 
Would Meshugga be considereded thrash metal, or just Math Metal?


----------



## Nega (Nov 10, 2006)

Wiki says technical post-thrash.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 10, 2006)

technical/math death metal


----------



## Nega (Nov 10, 2006)

I got all of *Dark Tranquillity* uploaded now, they're my all time favorite when it comes to melodic death. When I heard _The Mind's I_ is when I first got into it (MDM). It changed my life!


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2006)

Nega said:


> Guitarist from Anthrax made it.



Scott Ian, right?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2006)

Locard said:


> dont forget
> *bonded by blood* by Exodus
> 
> a totally must-have trash album



Sorry for the double post, but Kirk Hammett was a previous lead guitar before Metallica recruited him after the Dave Mustaine incident, right? did Exodus do any albums with Kirk?


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Nov 11, 2006)

What exactly is the "dave Mustaine incident"? I know Mustaine helped write some of hte tracks on their first album, but I'm not famaliar with an incident hapenning afterwards.


----------



## Nega (Nov 11, 2006)

Burning_Cyclope said:


> What exactly is the "dave Mustaine incident"? I know Mustaine helped write some of hte tracks on their first album, but I'm not famaliar with an incident hapenning afterwards.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 11, 2006)

Burning_Cyclope said:


> What exactly is the "dave Mustaine incident"? I know Mustaine helped write some of hte tracks on their first album, but I'm not famaliar with an incident hapenning afterwards.



I call it an incident because out of all of them...he was the heaviest drinker and he took drugs. He was one *HELL* of a mean drunk. Rumor has it that James kicked Dave's dog, Dave punched James, and James told him to get the Hell out. They packed his bags and made him get on a greyhound. I don't think he would've fit in the band anyway, He's a good soloist, but he doesn't incorporate his heart and soul into it.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 11, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> it's pretty monstrous to say the least.  Tickets musta been expensive



Yeah, they cost like 22 bucks.  Kinda alot for death metal.  I mean GWAR is only 15 bucks.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 11, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> Yeah, they cost like 22 bucks.  Kinda alot for death metal.  I mean GWAR is only 15 bucks.



Isn't GWAR a joke death metal band?


----------



## Nega (Nov 11, 2006)

yes



I got all of Nevermore uploaded now too.


----------



## Scud (Nov 12, 2006)

Is it wierd that I can sit for days at a time listening to *Colony*? Even after all this time, that album still amazes me.


----------



## Nega (Nov 12, 2006)

If you are refering to In Flames - Colony I agree. Speaking of In Flames I saw their come clarity music video and it was beyond terrible.

And speaking of music videos this new one by amon amarth is awesome.

*Amon Amarth* - _Runes To My Memory_
two hours later


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 12, 2006)

Nega said:


> And speaking of music videos this new one by amon amarth is awesome.
> 
> *Amon Amarth* - _Runes To My Memory_
> Link removed



Quad Helicopters of Death FTW!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 12, 2006)

In Flames the Quiet Place was the video that cracked me.

It looks, and sounds like Korn.

That is horrible.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 12, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Sorry for the double post, but Kirk Hammett was a previous lead guitar before Metallica recruited him after the Dave Mustaine incident, right? did Exodus do any albums with Kirk?


Kirk left the band to join Metallica before they released their first album (bonded by blood, indeed)


----------



## Nega (Nov 13, 2006)

I just started listening to this band *Wuthering Heights* today for the first time and they seem alright. The only album of theirs I have heard is the latest which was released just a month ago - _The Shadow Cabinet_. On their site they call themselves Scandanavian Symphonic-Folk-Speed-Prog-Metal, and they seem to have been influenced by bands like *Blind Guardian* and *Rhapsody*.

Official Website: 4

Track from _The Shadow Cabinet_:
Demon Desire - MiiruMiyuki

So my question to anyone who knows more about this band is, how are their other 3 albums compared to this one? I ask because the singer in this one just doesn't do it for me but I see potential.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 13, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Isn't GWAR a joke death metal band?



No. You're a fucking joke.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 13, 2006)

^ That was what we refer to as 'unnecessary abuse, with no supporting statement to justify its arrogance'.

It is frowned upon. Though generally ignored.

None the less, yes, Gwar began as a gimmick, a stage show. It just happens, that over the years, our Overlords from beneathe the Antarctic turned into brilliant musicians. Progressively (especially since The Violence Has Arrived) Gwar have proven themselves not only intelligent and funny, but talented musicians who stand firmly on the quality of their music, as well as the powerful stage show and presence they have developed over two decades.

Far from irrelevant, these long time Warriors of Metal are not only legends and parodies, but Icons of Stage Showmanship.

In unrelated news pre Nevermore, the gloriously pretentious and piercing vocals of one Warrel Dane graced the music of a Seattle band known as Sanctuary. Their Death was the eventual catalyst that led to me having an orgasm in the middle of a live guitar solo during The River Dragon Has Come.

Al hail Sanctuary.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 13, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> *^ That was what we refer to as 'unnecessary abuse, with no supporting statement to justify its arrogance'.
> 
> It is frowned upon. Though generally ignored.*
> 
> ...



Well I'm an arrogant sunvabitch so deal dog fool dog.


----------



## Trias (Nov 13, 2006)

Wait, what the fuck's going on, why's Nega banned?


----------



## Nega2 (Nov 13, 2006)

For "Abusing my rep", but all I did was hand out neg reps to retards. Anyway it doesn't matter its just the account thats banned.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 13, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> Well I'm an arrogant sunvabitch so deal dog fool dog.



Never had a problem with arrogance, hell, I am pretty fecking arrogant myself.

But if you are going to hand out the insults, at the least put some meat to your post. You know, back up your arrogance.

Rep abusing?

Bummer, well, welcome back. Myself, I have disabled rep, I never found it very interesting or note worthy.

Abusing people on a personal post level is far more satisfying ne? Plus you do not get banned if you can provide an intelligent and/or genuinely amusing post.

Also, I was talking with Locrian about concerts last night, and mentioning the two most intense live performers I have seen.

Devin Townsend and Peter Tagtgren. Fucking. Intense.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 13, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> Never had a problem with arrogance, hell, I am pretty fecking arrogant myself.
> 
> But if you are going to hand out the insults, at the least put some meat to your post. You know, back up your arrogance.
> 
> ...



I do love my Heavy Devy.  I can't get enough of him lately.  I'm still looking for Terria, it's night impossible to find it at a store here.  And the internet is too damn slow, I need it now.  Not even my good friend Best Buy has it.


----------



## Kokain (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry I'm the type who has a short attention span, but I didn't take time to read through all 87 odd pages in this thread. 

But does anyone else here listen to REALLY abysmal, life-destroying, suicide-inducing, soul-crushing black metal? I'm not talking about black metal like Cradle of Filth/Dimmu Borgir, or even Darkthrone/Emperor/Mayhem/Lord Belial/Graveland etc., but bands like Xasthur, Leviathan, Blut Aus Nord, Deathspell Omega, and others like that.

Just asking because this particular sect of black metal doesn't seem to have many adherents, even among a lot of pretty hardcore metalheads.


----------



## Nega2 (Nov 14, 2006)

69tails said:


> Sorry I'm the type who has a short attention span, but I didn't take time to read through all 87 odd pages in this thread.
> 
> But does anyone else here listen to REALLY abysmal, life-destroying, suicide-inducing, soul-crushing black metal? I'm not talking about black metal like Cradle of Filth/Dimmu Borgir, or even Darkthrone/Emperor/Mayhem/Lord Belial/Graveland etc., but bands like Xasthur, Leviathan, Blut Aus Nord, Deathspell Omega, and others like that.
> 
> Just asking because this particular sect of black metal doesn't seem to have many adherents, even among a lot of pretty hardcore metalheads.



I don't but that could change if you pimp some stuff.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2006)

I admire Xasthur and leviathan, if not necessarily appreciate them. Talented and intense yes, something I would spin regularily no.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 14, 2006)

I need an opinion on a band.

Link removed

Indukti, is a metal band from Poland, featuring a Violin among the normal metal instruments.  What I've heard from that sight I posted sounds very promising, and I want to know if anyone else knows of, or has heard these guys.  They sound awesome, and I need to see if I should get the CD.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 14, 2006)

why not dl their album first and then buy it?  Thats what i normally do


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 14, 2006)

That becomes much harder the more obscure the band is.  I doubt many people have even _heard_ of Indukti, let alone listened to their music.  I sorely wish I could download it, I've tried, but I can't right now.

I guess this is what I get for listening to obscure bands.


----------



## Nega2 (Nov 14, 2006)

I see it for DL right now, I could pimp it.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 14, 2006)

Do it.  I would love to have it.


----------



## Nega2 (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't update my list now that was in my sig which is annoying (banned till 12/13) but I got *Idukti* - _S.U.S.A.R._ & *The Human Abstract* - _Nocturne_ up.


----------



## magician inactive (Nov 14, 2006)

We are happy to announce that *Tom Englund* of *Evergrey* will be participating in our project, I*ris Mavraki & Dreamtone's Neverland*. You can pay a visit to *Dreamtone* at  or


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 14, 2006)

i see Nega's been banned again XD

EDIT:  im dling Indukti now; if Nega never got it pimped to ya, i can do it tomorrow if you'd like?


----------



## Voynich (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah he prolly forgot that if your account gets banned you're not allowed to make another account. 

Anyone have any good suggestions for drone/sludge metal? Trying to get into it a bit.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 14, 2006)

Acid Bath
Eyehategod
Crowbar
The Melvins

they should get you started ;D


----------



## Voynich (Nov 14, 2006)

Expect rapeage soon. I already got Boris - Pink today but i still have to listen it XD


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn.  I am going to definately recomment Indukti to you metal heads.  Possibly even to those who don't like metal.  The Violin metal feel to it is amazing!


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 14, 2006)

Just a quick question. Does ...And Justice For All and The Black Album count as thrash metal?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 14, 2006)

I personally wouldn't think so.  But I'm definately no expert on thrash.  I think the only Thrash I listen to is Meshugga, if you consider that thrash.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 14, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I personally wouldn't think so.  But I'm definately no expert on thrash.  I think the only Thrash I listen to is Meshugga, if you consider that thrash.



I have no clue who that is, but I recommend you get some Testament, even through their first three albums sound like Metallica, they have awesome songs like "Trial By Fire" "Over The Wall" and "Electric Crown"


----------



## cygnus (Nov 14, 2006)

Older Metallica was thrash but anything past Ride the Lightning was less thrash and more melodic. Meshuggah is math-metal.

Has Mastodon - Blood Mountain been pimped yet, I could definitely do that.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 14, 2006)

I will check 'em out.  But you have to check out Indukti.  Amazing band, from poland of all places.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 14, 2006)

Everyone say their favorite death band.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 14, 2006)

You mean Death _Metal_?  I don't try and list the Death Metal bands I listen too, the few that I do, because all I get are people telling me those aren't death metal bands.

So, while this isn't my favorite, it is surely one...

*Death*


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 15, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> Everyone say their favorite death band.



it's a tie between Necrophagia and Death


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 15, 2006)

Aye, Blood Mountain's been pimped! Favourite death metal band would prob be Death. (Something tells me you're not including melodic death  Either way, Death.)

In other metal-related news, even though I've only seen the tour mentioned twice in the whole thread.. Finally got to see the long-awaited Unholy Alliance! Not as mindblowing as I was hoping it might be but truly moshalicious nonetheless! Coughing blood before the end of the night's the way to go 
For those who don't know, the bands touring are *Thine Eyes Bleed* (not exactly memorable, but 'twas okay), *Lamb of God* (No Wall of Death this time ), *Children of Bodom* (_At last!_ Much better than I dared expect! Only two fatal screw-ups by Laiho, I think >.<), *In Flames* (Didn't have high expectations, so it was a most positive surprise  Sounded great.) and *Slayer* (Was distracted for some time, what I heard was great. Too bad all of the crowd was troubled with fatigue at this point )


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 15, 2006)

i came to the conclusion today that if you like death metal, you need to have listened to the following 4 key bands:

Carcass
Death
Morbid Angel
Suffocation

yes, my journeys home are that boring


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2006)

Morbid Angel have some amazing album, they also have a number of bad ones.

Both eras of Death is a must, as well as Suffocation, though I am not all that big on Carcass.

Also Hypocrisy. A must.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 15, 2006)

cygnus said:


> Older Metallica was thrash but anything past Ride the Lightning was less thrash and more melodic. Meshuggah is math-metal.
> 
> Has Mastodon - Blood Mountain been pimped yet, I could definitely do that.



What the Hell is Math Metal? And would anything after RTL still be thrash?


----------



## Geese (Nov 15, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> What the Hell is Math Metal?



Good fucking question



> And would anything after RTL still be thrash?




MOP and AJFA are obviously Thrash.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 15, 2006)

Geese said:


> Good fucking question
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about Black?


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 16, 2006)

"Mathcore (also known as tech. metal, tech. hardcore, and math metal) is a style of metalcore recognized for a high level of technical musicianship. The subgenre has its roots in bands like Deadguy, Converge, Kiss It Goodbye, Training for Utopia, Botch, Turmoil, Coalesce, Bloodlet, Groundwork, Resurrection, Acme, Nerv, and Starkweather.

The music is usually filled with discordant, somewhat technical riffing, complex time signatures and song structures, and usually indecipherable lyrics. Songs played by bands of this style tend to vary from mere seconds in length to over 15 minutes and rarely feature a conventional verse-chorus song structure. Bands of the mathcore genre, combining so many influences, are often categorized differently depending upon the whims of journalists. Because metalcore is a hardcore punk/heavy metal crossover, bands such as Converge and The Dillinger Escape Plan are often referred to as "hardcore," and still others, such as As the Sun Sets and Daughters, are labelled as grindcore and noisecore, though only influenced by one or both genres. Other styles of music, such as blues-rock and free jazz, have been known to inspire various mathcore bands. Coalesce have been influenced by the former, to the extent of releasing a Led Zeppelin cover EP named There Is Nothing New Under the Sun, whereas The Dillinger Escape Plan are known to credit the latter. Other bands, such as Misery Signals, are, despite the presence of odd time signatures and heavy breakdowns, extremely melodic." - wikipedia definition

I've always seen the later metallica as more of speed metal than thrash; after MOP, they lacked alot of energy and only churned out the odd brill song.  AJFA is probably the last really good metallica album, with the black album imo being dissapointing, drawn out and overhyped.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> What the Hell is Math Metal?


 
Try Behold... The Arctopus, Liquid Tension Experiment or Spastik Ink for good examples of Tech-Metal.  Tool, somewhat less of such, but still good.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2006)

Technique orientated metal?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Technique orientated metal?


 
Basically.  But, more specifically, Melodic and Fusing several styels: LTE, Spastik Ink.

Bone crunching, spastic, heavy metal: Meshugga.

Structured Chaos: Behold... The Arctopus.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 16, 2006)

cygnus said:


> Has Mastodon - Blood Mountain been pimped yet, I could definitely do that.


Great CD and a great band.  They definitely bring an original sound to the metal dinner table.

Another CD I've been listening to lately is Celtic Frost's "Monotheist."  I really like that sluggish beat to some of their songs.  It sounds like slowly clubbing a baby seal person to death.  Its that hardcore and cool at the same time, though killing people ain't cool.  But I digress.  Celtic Frost is awesome.

Dying God Coming Into Human Flesh is a great music video.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 16, 2006)

I tried but I could not get into Monotheist, it just sounded to sludgy and awkward.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 17, 2006)

Say what you will about Metallica.  I liked the song "One". 

First album I should hit up by Suffocation is???????


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 17, 2006)

Effigy of the Forgotten would be my starting point


----------



## Kokain (Nov 17, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> First album I should hit up by Suffocation is???????



IMO best ones are Souls to Deny, Pierced from Within, and Despise the Sun. I'd pick any of those 3 to start, but really with Suffocation you can't go wrong.


----------



## Captain Insano (Nov 18, 2006)

Anyone heard the new *Martyr* (FEEDING THE ABSCESS) yet?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 18, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> I've always seen the later metallica as more of speed metal than thrash; after MOP, they lacked alot of energy and only churned out the odd brill song.  AJFA is probably the last really good metallica album, with the black album imo being dissapointing, drawn out and overhyped.



I thought The Black Album was decent, with songs like _Holier Than Thou_, _Nothing Else Matters_, _The Unforgiven_, and maybe even _Don't Tread On Me_ but I will agree that everything after Black sucked. It pains me of what they're going to do on that new album, especially with Bob Rock gone and Rick Rubin as the producer, and we'll finally get to see how Rob Trujillo plays


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Nov 18, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> I thought The Black Album was decent, with songs like _Holier Than Thou_, _Nothing Else Matters_, _The Unforgiven_, and maybe even _Don't Tread On Me_ but I will agree that everything after Black sucked. It pains me of what they're going to do on that new album, especially with Bob Rock gone and Rick Rubin as the producer, and we'll finally get to see how Rob Trujillo plays



I lost all hope for Metallica after St. Anger. I won't even be remotely interested in whatever they're going to be coming out with next.


----------



## Captain Insano (Nov 19, 2006)

Burning_Cyclope said:


> I lost all hope for Metallica after St. Anger. I won't even be remotely interested in whatever they're going to be coming out with next.



Same, simply because they no longer deserve to be heard.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 19, 2006)

Burning_Cyclope said:


> I lost all hope for Metallica after St. Anger. I won't even be remotely interested in whatever they're going to be coming out with next.



Well, if it's any consolation, there'll be solos


----------



## KentaLjung (Nov 19, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Well, if it's any consolation, there'll be solos



there probably will be solos yeah, I bet its all the usual kirk hammet wah-wah pedal wankery though :\


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 19, 2006)

or, if it is like his "solo jams" live, it'll be Jeff Hannemann rip-offs.


----------



## Hellcrow (Nov 19, 2006)

Hmm, I really hope the new metallica album becomes a fresh breath of air from the suckage of their newer releases.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2006)

You know what is one of the worst things I have ever heard?

This.


----------



## Captain Insano (Nov 19, 2006)

Looked really tough.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2006)

I wouldn't even recognise it as One Of These Days if the title didn't say it.

How it should sound <3


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, I still don't forgive Metallica for absolutely shitting on Iron Maiden's "Run to the Hills" at the end of "Last Caress / Green Hell". Ironically enough, Lars' drumming was the thing that sounded the closest to the original.

In all fairness though, their cover of "Remember Tomorrow" isn't bad at all.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2006)

It was worse when Trulijo(sp?) fucked up Orion.

Well, either that or when they made St. Anger.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 19, 2006)

> It was worse when Trulijo(sp?) fucked up Orion.


It's Trujillo, Robert Trujillo, . Ozzy's ex-bassist. and yeah, he sucks, just as current Metallica.
Pretty ironic, Jason's dream was to join Metallica, and years later he left the band cause he dislikes how Metallica sounds.


Hey people , im listening Motorhead's 70's albums and i just discovered a thing

These guys invented the speed metal!!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 19, 2006)

Motorhead are the shit, Lemmy and his mole are fucking legends in the metal world.


----------



## KentaLjung (Nov 20, 2006)

Burning_Cyclope said:


> Yeah, I still don't forgive Metallica for absolutely shitting on Iron Maiden's "Run to the Hills" at the end of "Last Caress / Green Hell". Ironically enough, Lars' drumming was the thing that sounded the closest to the original.
> 
> In all fairness though, their cover of "Remember Tomorrow" isn't bad at all.



Thats cause remember tomorrow is such an awesome song it cant be done bad.... I guess im gonna regret saying that though


----------



## Trias (Nov 20, 2006)

KentaLjung said:


> Thats cause remember tomorrow is such an awesome song it cant be done bad.... I guess im gonna regret saying that though



 Nope, Remember Tomorrow is an unearthly good song, if someone does try to make you regret saying that, I'll make them regret trying that. ^_^


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Nov 20, 2006)

Trias said:


> Nope, Remember Tomorrow is an unearthly good song, if someone does try to make you regret saying that, I'll make them regret trying that. ^_^



Speaking of taht song, Opeth does a *really* good cover of that song.
If only I could get a version of it with Bruce or Blaze singing it, if it even exists. . .


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> Satellite Anthem Icarus
> 
> best guitar jam ever



Damn straight.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 21, 2006)

Just returned from GWAR covered in piss, cum, bile, blood, and shit I don't even know if there's a name for.


----------



## Trias (Nov 21, 2006)

Burning_Cyclope said:


> Speaking of taht song, Opeth does a *really* good cover of that song.
> If only I could get a version of it with Bruce or Blaze singing it, if it even exists. . .



 Yes, Opeth's cover is a bit hasty for my taste but it's still very good, and of course Mikael's own voice gives it a different feeling.

 If you want to hear Bruce singing it, you should get "a real dead one" album. And I think Blaze also did sing it in concerts, and one of them were interrupted due to technicall problems, I pretty clear remember that. I don't have Bruce singing it but I think there must be somewhere in the deepths of my hard disk... Blaze version, that's.

 Dianno's voice and Remember Tomorrow is still irreplacable for me though. Too bad he was a jerk. :ı


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 21, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> It was worse when Trulijo(sp?) fucked up Orion.
> 
> Well, either that or when they made St. Anger.



*Trujillo

Ironically, people said he topped it off, but I think it was pure shit. Call me biased and a fanboy, but I think Trujillo can't hold a light near the great Cliff.


----------



## KentaLjung (Nov 22, 2006)

Lets just face it, metallica will never be what they once were...but, I guess no band can be great forever. But Its gonna be interesting to hear out the new Cd, anyway how can you ever look at them the same way after "some kind of monster" movie...jeez that was IT for me...


----------



## Trias (Nov 22, 2006)

That movie had got pretty interesting parts in it, actually. Especially part with Dave Mustaine. I had always disliked Metallica, and after seeing that part of the movie, I had started to hate it. Geez.


----------



## SwimmingTrunks (Nov 25, 2006)

hey metalheads i need some recommendations. i used to hate the heavy metal genre as  a whole but after listening to bands like avenged sevenfold/system of a down/nightwish/opeth/trivium, ive totally changed my mind about them. i was wondering if u guys could recommend bands of a simliar sound that one can get into easily(discernible melodies, amazing guitar solos etc) thanks


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 25, 2006)

SwimmingTrunks said:


> hey metalheads i need some recommendations. i used to hate the heavy metal genre as  a whole but after listening to bands like avenged sevenfold/system of a down/nightwish/opeth/trivium, ive totally changed my mind about them. i was wondering if u guys could recommend bands of a simliar sound that one can get into easily(discernible melodies, amazing guitar solos etc) thanks


I suggest you try out some (melodic-)death, power and other kinds of symphonic metal. Nega has a lot of great uploads from these genres. Bands like Children of Bodom, Symphony X, Therion, Kalmah, Dark Tranquility and In Flames are some of the big names I think, at the top of my head, you should check out for starters.


----------



## Kusajishi (Nov 25, 2006)

SwimmingTrunks said:


> hey metalheads i need some recommendations. i used to hate the heavy metal genre as  a whole but after listening to bands like avenged sevenfold/system of a down/nightwish/opeth/trivium, ive totally changed my mind about them. i was wondering if u guys could recommend bands of a simliar sound that one can get into easily(discernible melodies, amazing guitar solos etc) thanks




I think someone mentioned In flames and CoB however it seems like your more into softer metal, I'd suggest you go and listen to Tool and or Rage against the machine since you like Soad! They'r great!


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 25, 2006)

SwimmingTrunks said:


> hey metalheads i need some recommendations. i used to hate the heavy metal genre as  a whole but after listening to bands like avenged sevenfold/system of a down/nightwish/opeth/trivium, ive totally changed my mind about them. i was wondering if u guys could recommend bands of a simliar sound that one can get into easily(discernible melodies, amazing guitar solos etc) thanks



You could also check into Meshugga, Gojira, Cult of Luna, and Isis to name a few.  All are fucking amazing, and shouldn't fail to dissapoint.


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Nov 25, 2006)

SwimmingTrunks said:


> hey metalheads i need some recommendations. i used to hate the heavy metal genre as  a whole but after listening to bands like avenged sevenfold/system of a down/nightwish/opeth/trivium, ive totally changed my mind about them. i was wondering if u guys could recommend bands of a simliar sound that one can get into easily(discernible melodies, amazing guitar solos etc) thanks



Give IRON MAIDEN a listen... They get my highest of recommendations. You'll love them.
For starters, I recommend any song from the album "Brave New World", or from other albums: "Aces High", "The Trooper", "Hallowed be thy Name", or "Different World" to name a few.


Deep Purple also gets my reccomendation: they pretty much invented the genre. You msut have your hand on the album "Made in Japan", as it is one of the most important ones in Heavy Metal history. (and possibly rock, too)


----------



## CABLE (Nov 25, 2006)

Burning_Cyclope said:


> Give IRON MAIDEN a listen... They get my highest of recommendations. You'll love them.
> For starters, I recommend any song from the album "Brave New World", or from other albums: "Aces High", "The Trooper", "Hallowed be thy Name", or "Different World" to name a few.
> 
> 
> Deep Purple also gets my reccomendation: they pretty much invented the genre. You msut have your hand on the album "Made in Japan", as it is one of the most important ones in Heavy Metal history. (and possibly rock, too)



Meh, Iron Maiden is old.  I say bring on the new. 

Try Lamb of God - _Ashes of the Wake_


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 25, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You could also check into Meshugga, Gojira, Cult of Luna, and Isis to name a few.  All are fucking amazing, and shouldn't fail to dissapoint.



It's good to see someone else who likes Gojira.  Their newest album is easily one of my top 10 albums of this year 


SASUNARU<3 said:


> Meh, Iron Maiden is old.  I say bring on the new.
> 
> Try Lamb of God - _Ashes of the Wake_



Lamb of God's "Sacrament" album is much better imo than "Ashes of the Wake" even though i loved AotW


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 25, 2006)

You could also try Idiot Flesh/Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, if you were that adventurous.  But be warned, definately not for everyone, listen at your discretion.


----------



## Trias (Nov 26, 2006)

Iron Maiden is... old?

 I call for public execution.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 26, 2006)

what the heck is wrong with old?


----------



## SwimmingTrunks (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you internet! i dled a couple of iron maiden albums (fear of the dark + brave new world) and tool as they're the only ones ive had a vague impression of, and im liking what i heard so far. i'll definitely give the rest of the recommendations a try when i have the time.

after a quick visit to wiki i realise that what im actually looking for is some kind of thrash metal(?) , high tempo music(what iron maiden lacks?) but retaining some element of melody i can latch on to. i personally dont mind screaming and grunting as long as its "listenable". what bands should i look out for?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 26, 2006)

I would still would recomend Opeth and Behold... the Arctopus


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 26, 2006)

SwimmingTrunks said:


> Thank you internet! i dled a couple of iron maiden albums (fear of the dark + brave new world) and tool as they're the only ones ive had a vague impression of, and im liking what i heard so far. i'll definitely give the rest of the recommendations a try when i have the time.
> 
> after a quick visit to wiki i realise that what im actually looking for is some kind of thrash metal(?) , high tempo music(what iron maiden lacks?) but retaining some element of melody i can latch on to. i personally dont mind screaming and grunting as long as its "listenable". what bands should i look out for?


Children of Bodom stays a valid recommendation (as do the genres I recommended). 'Tis one of those bands that most 'beginning' metalheads can and will get into, despite being at first glance 'extreme'. Either way, some obvious, new recommendations are Megadeth and old-Metallica. Bigtime-classics like Iron Maiden. Also many good and fitting bands were mentioned.

There's also the bands who sound like Trivium (and which most don't consider 'metal'), I guess you might like them for a while. Bullet for your Valentine, Mendeed..? Stuff like that. 

@Doc: Opeth is great but he's listening to it already  Behold.. is a good 'Opeth-like' recommendation, I guess, so I'll sign that one. Just got properly into it a few weeks ago, myself.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 26, 2006)

ssj2yugi said:


> It's good to see someone else who likes Gojira.  Their newest album is easily one of my top 10 albums of this year
> 
> 
> Lamb of God's "Sacrament" album is much better imo than "Ashes of the Wake" even though i loved AotW



Sacrament sucked donkey dick imo.  They've sold out themselves and sound like Pantera now.  Totally changed their style so they can play on Ozzfest.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 26, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> Sacrament sucked donkey dick imo.  They've sold out themselves and sound like Pantera now.  Totally changed their style so they can play on Ozzfest.



bullshit, the only song they sound remotely like Pantera on is Redneck.  The rest of the album is pure Lamb of God sound.  You obviously didn't give it a full listen if you're trying to say they sound just like Pantera (which I don't think Pantera are bad, i like Pantera, some of it).  The guitars, drums and vocals were > than AOTW easily.  Even my friends who both play guitars and drums and have been fans of them since Burn The Priest agree with me.

Could i get some Behold The Arctopus?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll get you some Behold... The Arctopus when I have the change. Not necessarily heavy, but some of the most complex metal I've ever heard, amazing stuff, definately won't fail to dissapoint.

Also, you could check out Orphaned Land. They are a metal band from Isreal, with a nice middle easter influence on their music.  Nice change from traditional metal.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 27, 2006)

Orphaned Land are delightful, I have Sahara and Mabool (The Flood) as well as the Calm Before the Flood Acoustic ep


----------



## KentaLjung (Nov 27, 2006)

I recommend for those who havent heard it Scar symmetry - Pitch black 
progress, behold the greatness of this album


----------



## anbu365 (Nov 27, 2006)

I like metal but I'm more into the emo world. My favorite metal bands are HIM Slipknot, Disturbed, and As I Lay Dying. I think that preps and jocks should all die.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 27, 2006)

I own Mabool by Orphaned Land and yes Kenta, Scar Symmetry are a great band also, even though I liked their first album "Symmetric In Design" a wee better than the new one.  Not to say the new one is bad, i love the new one XD


----------



## Voynich (Nov 27, 2006)

anbu365 said:


> I like metal but I'm more into the emo world. My favorite metal bands are HIM Slipknot, Disturbed, and As I Lay Dying. I think that preps and jocks should all die.



I'm gonna guess on 15/16 here. If you're older, shame on you.  


Anyways, think you can hook me up with some Behold... The Arctopus too Boskov?  I only have one of their songs sofar cause soulseek keeps queueing me like a piece of lifestock.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 27, 2006)

also if anyone has any Disarmonia Mundi albums i'll gladly take them   dude, pimped a song of theirs in the melodic death metal pimp and i downloaded a few songs and like what i've heard so far.  WTB music, PST!!

WTB = willing to buy, PST = please send tell...sorry i used to be an MMORPG nerd


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 27, 2006)

Voynich said:


> I'm gonna guess on 15/16 here. If you're older, shame on you.


I would've put the bar at 14 myself >.<

If some Arctopus is being pimped, sign me up as well!


----------



## Trias (Nov 27, 2006)

It's not quite reliable to make assumptions from ages at all. I've seen many 18+ guys who think stuff like His Infernal Majesty, Slipknot, System of a Down, and even Jimmy Eat World are really metal, and I've seen quite a few (respectively, their ages were, 10, 12 and 14) guys who had known much better than me. 

 Have to go, but still, age assumptions are not that reliable. And, no, it has nothing to do with my own age. I'm pretty confident about my own taste of music and knowledge, and skills. Just wanted to tell how bad it is to generalize stuff. I need to pop out. Now.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 27, 2006)

If people would stop fitting their stereotypes so perfectly it would also be alot less tempting to make fun of it xP 

And I was more targeting at that last sentence you know.


----------



## blue_duck (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi not sure if I've posted here before... Oh well, didn't read through the whole thread... 


SASUNARU<3 said:


> Meh, Iron Maiden is old.  I say bring on the new. [/I]


I love Iron Maiden.. So what if they're old? A bit of old is always good =]


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 27, 2006)

Voynich said:


> I'm gonna guess on 15/16 here. If you're older, shame on you.
> 
> 
> Anyways, think you can hook me up with some Behold... The Arctopus too Boskov?  I only have one of their songs sofar cause soulseek keeps queueing me like a piece of lifestock.



I'd Love to hook you up with BTA, but I don't want to give you the same song that you already have, they've only released around 5-6 songs altogether, so tell me which you have and I can hook you up with all the others I have.

I'll try to get it to all you others, hopefully tonight, but just one song.  They haven't released an album yet, so, not a whole lot to pimp. XD

And Yes, Orphaned Land are quite good, I quite enjoy Mabool.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 27, 2006)

I say..BRING THE OLD SHIT BACK!

If anyone lives in New York, do you have 103.3 The Edge? They had a Mandatory Metallica weekend promoting their DVD of all the videos from 1989-2003 with extra bonuses too. Freakin' RULED! They played all the songs from EVERY album and it truly kicked ass.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 27, 2006)

ssj2yugi said:


> bullshit, the only song they sound remotely like Pantera on is Redneck.  The rest of the album is pure Lamb of God sound.  You obviously didn't give it a full listen if you're trying to say they sound just like Pantera (which I don't think Pantera are bad, i like Pantera, some of it).  The guitars, drums and vocals were > than AOTW easily.  Even my friends who both play guitars and drums and have been fans of them since Burn The Priest agree with me.
> 
> Could i get some Behold The Arctopus?



Oh no doubt Pantera are great, but my point is that they've changed their style dramatically which I find dissapointing.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 28, 2006)

Pantera prime was godly. Even though the last album sucked ass, Far beyond driven and Vulgar display of power are basic. 
I miss Pantera, i miss Dimebag (r.i.p) ..poor guy, he deserved a better end. 


anbu365 said:


> I like metal but I'm more into the emo world. My favorite metal bands are HIM Slipknot, Disturbed, and As I Lay Dying. I think that preps and jocks should all die.


HELZ YEA!


----------



## Voynich (Nov 28, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'd Love to hook you up with BTA, but I don't want to give you the same song that you already have, they've only released around 5-6 songs altogether, so tell me which you have and I can hook you up with all the others I have.
> 
> I'll try to get it to all you others, hopefully tonight, but just one song.  They haven't released an album yet, so, not a whole lot to pimp. XD
> 
> And Yes, Orphaned Land are quite good, I quite enjoy Mabool.



I got uhm... "Exospacial Psionic Aura"


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 28, 2006)

Voynich said:


> I got uhm... "Exospacial Psionic Aura"


 
Good, you don't have the best one.  I'll hook you up when I can.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2006)

actually, I swear have heard two seperate EPs by BTA, but I cannot remember which ones...god dammit.

Although it may just be my notoriously shoddy memory fucking with me again.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2006)

anbu365 said:


> I like metal but I'm more into the emo world. My favorite metal bands are HIM Slipknot, Disturbed, and As I Lay Dying. I think that preps and jocks should all die.



                .


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2006)

Dear anbu365

On behalf of the MD I would like to inform you that your taste in metal is lacking and that we, the musically elite and ubercool, can actually help you evolve as both a human and music fan.

this will ofcourse require your co-operation.

It should be noted that if you choose not to take the proffered help and music, you will in turn end up being ignored or taunted mercilessly by the MDs resident Piranhas.

If you choose to accept this offer gieven in the name of *ED!* all you need to say is Please.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 28, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> actually, I swear have heard two seperate EPs by BTA, but I cannot remember which ones...god dammit.
> 
> Although it may just be my notoriously shoddy memory fucking with me again.


 
They have three EPs:  Arctopocolypse Now... Warmageddon Later, Nano-Nucleonic Cyborg Summoning and A split EP with Orthem.  They have a re-release of all their songs, but I can't find it yet.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2006)

I used to have Nano-nucleonic and Arctocalypse Now...

Dunno what happened to them

Must have been wiped in a crash.

I do know someone who has all of those, so I will see if thye can help me out.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 28, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> I used to have Nano-nucleonic and Arctocalypse Now...
> 
> Dunno what happened to them
> 
> ...


 
I'll say their damn near impossible to buy, even on the internet, so Downloading seems to be only viable option right now.  Unless that re-issue shows up somewhere...


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah, though I live in Vancouver and could order them via Scrape Records here (JJ has a number of good connections) but it would take fecking ages and cost me more than I can afford.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 28, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> yeah, though I live in Vancouver and could order them via Scrape Records here (JJ has a number of good connections) but it would take fecking ages and cost me more than I can afford.


 
Well, being in this god-forsaken-hellhole-backwater State known as Oklahoma, finding almost anything good is not a task for the faint of heart, or those with small pocketbooks.  It is sad, but I guess that's what the internet is for.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2006)

Tis all too true


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 28, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, being in this god-forsaken-hellhole-backwater State known as Oklahoma, finding almost anything good is not a task for the faint of heart, or those with small pocketbooks.  It is sad, but I guess that's what the internet is for.



lol it's probably better than Mississippi where i live


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 28, 2006)

If you can't find it, you can't find it.  Let's just assume most of Middle America sucks for prog/experiment music.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2006)

Calgary would have been the same, but it had the Villains.

That saved it (that and Corb Lund and LuciDream and K'naan all being introduced to me there).

Vancouver though, simply owns as far as being a metalhead. Or any kind of music fan..for a music geek such as I..it is nearly heavenly...


----------



## Voynich (Nov 28, 2006)

Poor sods xP  Didn't they invent ebay for that...or online stores.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, but I have... bad experiences with teh intraweb, so I try to avoid it if I can.

PS: Voynich, I've got those BTA tracks for you, should be with you tonight


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 28, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> PS: Voynich, I've got those BTA tracks for you, should be with you tonight



ooo ooo me too, me too!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 28, 2006)

No Problem, just give me a sec...


----------



## CABLE (Nov 28, 2006)

anbu365 said:


> I like metal but I'm more into the emo world. My favorite metal bands are HIM Slipknot, Disturbed, and As I Lay Dying. I think that preps and jocks should all die.



Oh fuck yes!  I too think that preps and jocks should all die.  No wait.  Not only should they all die, but all their family members (immediate & extended) should die as well, and not just die, they should be blindfolded and lined up like Jews in Germany and have machine gun fire rip through their bodies and afterward feed their corspes to an assortment of blood thirsty unicorns and other such mythical beasts.


----------



## Altron (Nov 28, 2006)

My Favorite metal bands,etc..

Children Of Bodom
Metallica (What first got me into liking metal)
Iron maiden
Slayer


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> Oh fuck yes!  I too think that preps and jocks should all die.  No wait.  Not only should they all die, but all their family members (immediate & extended) should die as well, and not just die, they should be blindfolded and lined up like Jews in Germany and have machine gun fire rip through their bodies and afterward feed their corspes to an assortment of blood thirsty unicorns and other such mythical beasts.



The great Jockprep slaughter of the early twenty first century stands as a dark moment in the world, for the Emokids given whole vacuums to step into, whined their way through the next twelve generations before being silenced by a united Punk, Rap and Metal Underground Army.

Through it all, the Unholy GWAR watched and laughed in delight....


----------



## DeathWatch (Nov 29, 2006)

This thread is old, but I'm new. Here's my two cents.

If it's not metal, it sucks.
no specific order
*Black Metal*
Graveworm
Dark Tranquility
Abigail Williams

*Death Metal*
The Black Dahlia Murder
The Red Chord
Dead to Fall
Light this City
Suicide Silence
Through the Eyes of the Dead
Cannibal Corpse
At the Gates
Arsis
The Absense
Job For A Cowboy

*Metal*
Three Inches of Blood
Dragonforce
Derdian

I do like a lot of indie, and folk music. And that's why I suck.


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Nov 29, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again

IMO (in MY opinion) best Black Metal CD ever is De Expugnatione Elfmuth from Nazgûl!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2006)

DeathWatch said:


> This thread is old, but I'm new. Here's my two cents.
> 
> *If it's not metal, it sucks.*
> 
> ...



I cut the list of bands in between to get to the grit of what I think you will find, is a stumbling block in this here forum.

If you say anythign in general sucks, we the United Arrogant Bastards of MD (UA BoMBD) will most certainly leap dow your throat with a combination of insults, smooth overs, challenges and coldness.

Underneathe our fierce and angry exterior though, lurk the multiple hearts that beat in time with the one true song,love of music. A love we can share, and enjoy, but close minded people get short shrift in here.

So, in closing, let I say welcome to the Music Department, prepare to be inundated, and *ED!*bless.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 29, 2006)

ho ho! I spent yesterday in the office listening to Necrophagia over and over.  Probably one of the most underrated death metal acts of ALL TIME


----------



## Voynich (Nov 29, 2006)

Ho ho ho

Boris is awesome. Dying for the Oi Polloi dll to finish though.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 29, 2006)

i left it on whilst i'm at work, so it should be done XD


----------



## CABLE (Nov 29, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> ho ho! I spent yesterday in the office listening to Necrophagia over and over.  Probably one of the most underrated death metal acts of ALL TIME



Theres a band called Necrophagia?  LOL.  Necrophagist really didn't look far when thinking of a name for themselves.  However, anyone who has yet to check out Necrophagist should pick up Epitaph.  Some great tech death right there.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 29, 2006)

in my rock section of music i have, in order:

Necrophagist
Necrophobia
Necrophobic

It makes me grin everytime

And, according to The Metal Archives:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Necro
Necro Holocaust
Necro Paris Catacombes
Necro Phoenix
Necro Ritual
Necro Sadist
Necro Schizma
Necro Sentient Mortis Feed
Necro Strike
Necro-E
Necroabortion
Necroart
Necrobass
NecroBeast
Necrobiosis (Fin)
Necrobiosis (Fin)
Necrobiosis (Ger)
Necrobiosis (Pol)
Necroblaspheme
NecroBound
Necrobutcher
Necrocannibal (Prt)
Necrocannibal (Rus)
Necrocannibalistic Vomitorium
Necroccult
Necroccultus
Necrocest
Necrocide (Pol)
Necrocide (Swe)
Necrocide (US)
Necrocide (US)
Necrocifer
Necrocite
Necrocock
Necrocomium
Necrocorpse
Necrocult (Bra)
Necrocult (Fra)
Necrocult (Pol)
Necrocunt
Necrodaemon (Chl)
Necrodaemon (Hol)
Necrodaemon (Pol)
Necrodead
Necrodeath
Necrodeit
Necrodemon (Chl)
Necrodemon (US)
Necrodochion
Necrodoom
Necrofago (Arg)
Necrófago (Bra)
Necrófago (Cub)
Necrofago (Ven)
Necrofeast (Hol)
Necrofeast (US)
Necrofest
Necrofilia (Bra)
Necrofilia (Hnd)
Necrofilia (Hun)
Necrofilia (Mex)
Necrofilia (Smr)
Necrofily
Necrofist
Necroflesh
Necrofobia (Bra)
Necrofobia (Ecu)
Necrofog
Necroforge
Necrofrost
Necrofuck in Hell
Necrofuckinglicious
Necrofurya
Necrogay
Necrogenesis
Necrogenous
Necrogorica
Necrogrim
Necroid (Ger)
Necroid (US)
NecroK.I.L.L.Dozer
Necrokiller
Necrokult of Kronos
Necrokulture
Necrolatreia
Necrolatry (Pol)
Necrolatry (Ukr)
Necrolatry (US)
Necrolatry (US)
Necrolith
Necrologi
Necrologist
Necrology (Hol)
Necrology (US)
Necrolord (Ger)
Necrolord (US)
Necrolust (Bra)
Necrolust (Bra)
Necrolust (Ita)
Necrolust (Pol)
Necrolust (Pol)
Necrolytic
Necromance (Ger)
Necromance (US)
The Necromancer
Necromancer (Bgr)
Necromancer (Bra)
Necromancer (Fin)
Necromancer (Lva)
Necromancer (Rus)
Necromancer (Slv)
Necromancia (Bra)
Necromancia (Fra)
Necromancy (Bol)
Necromancy (Grc)
Necromancy (Isr)
Necromancy (Nzl)
Necromancy (Swe)
Necromancy (US)
Necromandus
Necromanicide
Necromanicider
Necromansy
Necromant
Necromantia
Necromantic (Fra)
Necromantic (US)
Necromass
Necromemisis
Necromessiah
Necromicon
Necromion
Necromis
Necromonica
Necromorbus
Necromorph
Necromorten
Necromortis
Necromortum
Necron (Fra)
Necron (US)
Necronaut
Necronemesis
Necronoclast
Necronom
Necronomic
Necronomical Crucifixion
Necronomicon (Can)
Necronomicon (Ger)
Necronomicon (Jpn)
Necronomicon Beast
Necronomitron
Necronslaught
Necrony
Necropath
Necropedophagia
Necropedophile
Necropedophilia
Necrophacus
Necrophagia
Necrophagia
Necrophagist
Necrophagous
Necrophagus
Necropher
Necrophil
Necrophile (Irl)
Necrophile (Jpn)
Necrophilia (Jpn)
Necrophilia (US)
Necrophiliac (Arg)
Necrophiliac (Esp)
Necrophiliac (Fra)
Necrophiliac (Mex)
Necrophilism
Necrophilisma
Necrophobia (Ger)
Necrophobia (Grc)
Necrophobia (Jpn)
Necrophobia (Ser)
Necrophobic (Pol)
Necrophobic (Swe)
Necropia (US)
Necroplasma
Necropolis (Arg)
Necropolis (Can)
Necropolis (Hol)
Necropolis (UK)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis Rising
Necropollis
Necropsia (Arg)
Necropsia (Bra)
Necropsia (Chl)
Necropsia (Col)
Necropsia (Hun)
Necropsia (Per)
Necropsia (Prt)
Necropsia (Ven)
Necropsy (Esp)
Necropsy (Fin)
Necropsy (Fra)
Necropsy (Fra)
Necropsy (Ger)
Necropsy (Ger)
Necropsy (Grc)
Necropsy (Mex)
Necropsy (Pol)
Necropsy (Pry)
Necropsy (Rus)
Necropsy (Tur)
Necropsy (UK)
Necropsy Room
Necropsya (Bra)
Necropsya (Per)
Necrorgasm
Necrorising
Necros
Necros Christos
Necrosadist (Cyp)
Necrosadist (Pol)
Necrosadistic Goat Torture
Necrosanct
Necrosanity
Necrose
Necrosearch
Necroshine
Necrosia Delectus
Necrosis (Arg)
Necrosis (Can)
Necrosis (Chl)
Necrosis (Col)
Necrosis (Ita)
Necrosis (Ita)
Necrosis (Rus)
Necrosis (US)
Necrosis (US)
Necrosis (US)
Necrosis (US)
Necrosis (US)
Necrosist
Necroslaughter
Necrosleezer
The Necrosociety
Necrosorth
Necrosphere
Necrost
Necrostasis
Necrosynthesys
Necrotaph
Necroterio
Necroternal
Necrotic (Esp)
Necrotic (UK)
Necrotic Chaos
Necrotic Disgorgement
Necrotic Flesh
Necrotic Mutation
Necrotic Trust
Necrotica
Necrotician (Hol)
Necrotician (US)
Necroticism
Necrotion
Necrotize
Necrotized Flesh
Necrotomie
Necrotomy (Aus)
Necrotomy (Hun)
Necrotomy (US)
Necrotorture
Necrotos
Necrovation
Necrovile (Hol)
Necrovile (Rou)
Necrovomit
Necrovomitor
Necrovore
Necrovorous
Necrowar (Bra)
Necrowar (US)
Necrowinter
Necrowitch
Necrown
Necrozzz




That is every metal band with the word Necro in


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 29, 2006)

DeathWatch said:


> *Death Metal*
> *The Black Dahlia Murder*
> *The Red Chord*
> *Light this City*
> ...



none of those are death metal...


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 29, 2006)

The term is so subjective now, I really don't worry to much abou it. 

PS: How do ya like Behold... the Arctopus


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2006)

Well Black Dahlia have Death metal elements at least.


----------



## Trias (Nov 29, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> And, according to The Metal Archives:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Lol what kind of list is this... Hahaha, I'm cracked up. There are really some popular names that has got more than five versions, differing due to countries. Hahaha.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 29, 2006)

Meh, I'm not too familiar with either of those bands to be honest.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 29, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> i left it on whilst i'm at work, so it should be done XD



It didn't. It's still stuck at the 3rd track XDDD


----------



## Hellcrow (Nov 29, 2006)

I've wandered into the viking metal realm, and I've found some cool stuff.
Bands like Ensiferum, Wintersun and Týr are strange, but cool.
Do you guys have any other viking metal bands you recommend?


Oh, and Deathwatch, Dark Tranquillity is Deathmetal


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 29, 2006)

omg shameless plugging 

me =              win


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm downloading that now, and damn well looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Trias (Nov 29, 2006)

demonicfrog said:


> I've wandered into the viking metal realm, and I've found some cool stuff.
> Bands like Ensiferum, Wintersun and T?r are strange, but cool.
> Do you guys have any other viking metal bands you recommend?
> 
> Oh, and Deathwatch, Dark Tranquillity is Deathmetal



 I don't think you haven't tried it since you mentioned Viking Metal, but by any chance you haven't, Amon Amarth, of course.

 Other than that... mithotyn, storm, odhinn, falkenbach... 

 Oh, and...  LOL, wait. Uhh, that one doesn't work either.

 Anyways, a short list for you.

*Spoiler*: __ 



acteron
adorned brood
aes dana
ajattara
allegiance
amon amarth
ancient rites
?satr?
ashen light
?smegin
belenos
belinus
berserk
blind stare
bloodaxe
boombaard
borknagar
bran barr
cruachan
doomsword
einherjer
eluveitie
elvenking
empyrium
ensiferum
enslaved
falchion
falkenbach
fenris
finntroll
forefather
forlorn
frostmoon
hagalaz runedance
heidevolk
helheim
helang?r
heol telwen
himinbjorg
in extremo
kampfar
korpiklaani
landvaettir
lumsk
m?go de oz
m?negarm
meads of asphodel
menhir
metsat?ll
mithotyn
moonsorrow
nydvind
odroerir
orden ogan
otyg
primordial
severnie vrata
skyclad
skyforger
storm
surturs lohe
thronar
thyrfing
tumulus
turisas
twin obscenity
ulvhedin
vigrid
vintersorg
weeping twilight
windir
xiv dark centuries
znich


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2006)

Enslaved and Amon Amarth are musts, though you could also dabble in Finntroll for fun.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 29, 2006)

Got Devin?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 29, 2006)

Yoshi said:


> Got Devin?



Townsend?  You're damn right I do.


----------



## Hagen (Dec 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Necro
Necro Holocaust
Necro Paris Catacombes
Necro Phoenix
Necro Ritual
Necro Sadist
Necro Schizma
Necro Sentient Mortis Feed
Necro Strike
Necro-E
Necroabortion
Necroart
Necrobass
NecroBeast
Necrobiosis (Fin)
Necrobiosis (Fin)
Necrobiosis (Ger)
Necrobiosis (Pol)
Necroblaspheme
NecroBound
Necrobutcher
Necrocannibal (Prt)
Necrocannibal (Rus)
Necrocannibalistic Vomitorium
Necroccult
Necroccultus
Necrocest
Necrocide (Pol)
Necrocide (Swe)
Necrocide (US)
Necrocide (US)
Necrocifer
Necrocite
Necrocock
Necrocomium
Necrocorpse
Necrocult (Bra)
Necrocult (Fra)
Necrocult (Pol)
Necrocunt
Necrodaemon (Chl)
Necrodaemon (Hol)
Necrodaemon (Pol)
Necrodead
Necrodeath
Necrodeit
Necrodemon (Chl)
Necrodemon (US)
Necrodochion
Necrodoom
Necrofago (Arg)
Necr?fago (Bra)
Necr?fago (Cub)
Necrofago (Ven)
Necrofeast (Hol)
Necrofeast (US)
Necrofest
Necrofilia (Bra)
Necrofilia (Hnd)
Necrofilia (Hun)
Necrofilia (Mex)
Necrofilia (Smr)
Necrofily
Necrofist
Necroflesh
Necrofobia (Bra)
Necrofobia (Ecu)
Necrofog
Necroforge
Necrofrost
Necrofuck in Hell
Necrofuckinglicious
Necrofurya
Necrogay
Necrogenesis
Necrogenous
Necrogorica
Necrogrim
Necroid (Ger)
Necroid (US)
NecroK.I.L.L.Dozer
Necrokiller
Necrokult of Kronos
Necrokulture
Necrolatreia
Necrolatry (Pol)
Necrolatry (Ukr)
Necrolatry (US)
Necrolatry (US)
Necrolith
Necrologi
Necrologist
Necrology (Hol)
Necrology (US)
Necrolord (Ger)
Necrolord (US)
Necrolust (Bra)
Necrolust (Bra)
Necrolust (Ita)
Necrolust (Pol)
Necrolust (Pol)
Necrolytic
Necromance (Ger)
Necromance (US)
The Necromancer
Necromancer (Bgr)
Necromancer (Bra)
Necromancer (Fin)
Necromancer (Lva)
Necromancer (Rus)
Necromancer (Slv)
Necromancia (Bra)
Necromancia (Fra)
Necromancy (Bol)
Necromancy (Grc)
Necromancy (Isr)
Necromancy (Nzl)
Necromancy (Swe)
Necromancy (US)
Necromandus
Necromanicide
Necromanicider
Necromansy
Necromant
Necromantia
Necromantic (Fra)
Necromantic (US)
Necromass
Necromemisis
Necromessiah
Necromicon
Necromion
Necromis
Necromonica
Necromorbus
Necromorph
Necromorten
Necromortis
Necromortum
Necron (Fra)
Necron (US)
Necronaut
Necronemesis
Necronoclast
Necronom
Necronomic
Necronomical Crucifixion
Necronomicon (Can)
Necronomicon (Ger)
Necronomicon (Jpn)
Necronomicon Beast
Necronomitron
Necronslaught
Necrony
Necropath
Necropedophagia
Necropedophile
Necropedophilia
Necrophacus
Necrophagia
Necrophagia
Necrophagist
Necrophagous
Necrophagus
Necropher
Necrophil
Necrophile (Irl)
Necrophile (Jpn)
Necrophilia (Jpn)
Necrophilia (US)
Necrophiliac (Arg)
Necrophiliac (Esp)
Necrophiliac (Fra)
Necrophiliac (Mex)
Necrophilism
Necrophilisma
Necrophobia (Ger)
Necrophobia (Grc)
Necrophobia (Jpn)
Necrophobia (Ser)
Necrophobic (Pol)
*Necrophobic (Swe)*
Necropia (US)
Necroplasma
Necropolis (Arg)
Necropolis (Can)
Necropolis (Hol)
Necropolis (UK)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis (US)
Necropolis Rising
Necropollis
Necropsia (Arg)
Necropsia (Bra)
Necropsia (Chl)
Necropsia (Col)
Necropsia (Hun)
Necropsia (Per)
Necropsia (Prt)
Necropsia (Ven)
Necropsy (Esp)
Necropsy (Fin)
Necropsy (Fra)
Necropsy (Fra)
Necropsy (Ger)
Necropsy (Ger)
Necropsy (Grc)
Necropsy (Mex)
Necropsy (Pol)
Necropsy (Pry)
Necropsy (Rus)
Necropsy (Tur)
Necropsy (UK)
Necropsy Room
Necropsya (Bra)
Necropsya (Per)
Necrorgasm
Necrorising
Necros
Necros Christos
Necrosadist (Cyp)
Necrosadist (Pol)
Necrosadistic Goat Torture
Necrosanct
Necrosanity
Necrose
Necrosearch
Necroshine
Necrosia Delectus
Necrosis (Arg)
Necrosis (Can)
Necrosis (Chl)
Necrosis (Col)
Necrosis (Ita)
Necrosis (Ita)
Necrosis (Rus)
Necrosis (US)
Necrosis (US)
Necrosis (US)
Necrosis (US)
Necrosis (US)
Necrosist
Necroslaughter
Necrosleezer
The Necrosociety
Necrosorth
Necrosphere
Necrost
Necrostasis
Necrosynthesys
Necrotaph
Necroterio
Necroternal
Necrotic (Esp)
Necrotic (UK)
Necrotic Chaos
Necrotic Disgorgement
Necrotic Flesh
Necrotic Mutation
Necrotic Trust
Necrotica
Necrotician (Hol)
Necrotician (US)
Necroticism
Necrotion
Necrotize
Necrotized Flesh
Necrotomie
Necrotomy (Aus)
Necrotomy (Hun)
Necrotomy (US)
Necrotorture
Necrotos
Necrovation
Necrovile (Hol)
Necrovile (Rou)
Necrovomit
Necrovomitor
Necrovore
Necrovorous
Necrowar (Bra)
Necrowar (US)
Necrowinter
Necrowitch
Necrown
Necrozzz



Best of the list: Necrophobic

(It's not like i know them all, y'know)


----------



## Trias (Dec 1, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> Enslaved and Amon Amarth are musts, though you could also dabble in Finntroll for fun.



 Yeah, Finntroll is indeed a very funny band, or humorous, rather than fun. Trollhammaren's video could crack up any one. It's so good.


----------



## KentaLjung (Dec 1, 2006)

Hellcrow said:


> I've wandered into the viking metal realm, and I've found some cool stuff.
> Bands like Ensiferum, Wintersun and T?r are strange, but cool.
> Do you guys have any other viking metal bands you recommend?
> 
> ...



Dark tranquillity ...to be precise is melodic death metal ....anyway if you want viking metal check out Amon amarth - Versus the world
                               Amon amarth - with oden on our side
                               M?negarm -  D?dsf?rd


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2006)

'Viking Metal'?

What's next, Maasai metal?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 1, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> 'Viking Metal'?
> 
> What's next, Maasai metal?



I do believe they have a 'Midevil Metal' genre too.  

But I'm thinkin' more along the lines of Mongol Metal.  Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2006)

Mongolian Chop Squad? =3


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 1, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Mongolian Chop Squad? =3



Now we're talkin'!


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 1, 2006)

i just found out there is a band called the County Medical Examiners, a goregrind band.

All of them are REAL doctors, but not only that:  their bassist is a well-respected consultant and is a 62 year old Carcass fan.  That my friends is how i want to be when im 62, playing bass and in a goregrind band


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 1, 2006)

I wonder how they are live?


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 1, 2006)

according to a friend of mine, pretty damned good.  The 62 year old is a veteran musician of avant-garde stuff, so he knows what he's doing


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 1, 2006)

Damn, he must be amazing then.  Sixty-Two and still kickin'?  This man is amazing.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 1, 2006)

pure badass


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 1, 2006)

That is hella fucking cool. I would love to see that.
62 and givin'er.

On another note, I want to hear Maasai Metal. Seriously. That is a fucking awesome idea.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 1, 2006)

Isn't it?  But _I_ have yet to hear of any... 

Shameless Plug


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> That is hella fucking cool. I would love to see that.
> 62 and givin'er.
> 
> On another note, I want to hear Maasai Metal. Seriously. That is a fucking awesome idea.



-has copyrighted it-


----------



## BushidoPunk (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, I got my ticket to see Mastodon in Pittsburgh  

Mastodon: Best band of the 21st century? I'd like to think so


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 4, 2006)

That's not entirely true, but they are still pretty good.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 4, 2006)

i found Mastodon dissapointing live if im honest and this constant worship they get is tiresome at best.  Not to undermine their abilities however, it's good music but it seems to distract alot of people XD


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 4, 2006)

I missed out on seeing Mastodon opening for Tool, but i did see Isis opening for them and they were amazing live.  I think it was like, what, 4 guitars playing at once? All i remember was looking on stage and everyone but the drummer had a guitar and they were all standing in a line, getting down!


----------



## BushidoPunk (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I'll be the judge when I go to see them in February.

Going off topic: for those who listen to Masterplan, I recently found out that they changed vocalists.  Does anyone think they will still sound good?  I personally loved Jørn Lande's vocals because his voice really came off as one of the better power metal vocalists out there.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 5, 2006)

I bet they'll start sucking with a new vocalist.

Masterplan is one of the few power metal bands I like.


----------



## DragonBlade (Dec 5, 2006)

STATIC X FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2006)

I saw Static-X open for Pantera and Slayer.

They were mediocre.

Their album stuff is not really up my alley.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 6, 2006)

It's official.



New Ayreon album in the making.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 6, 2006)

Woohoo! 


Isis is awesome live I must admit. I prefer them live to their albums. Same with Pelican actually. Somehow it doesn't quite catch the right atmosphere on album.


----------



## Hellcrow (Dec 6, 2006)

And when we are into new albums in the making...

Dark Tranquillity's new album is pretty much right around the corner.They've finished recording, and are now doing the finishing touches.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 6, 2006)

They are already finished recording? That's awesome, I hope it will be released in January/February.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:


> It's official.
> 
> 
> 
> New Ayreon album in the making.



They are?!?

Pardon my inner fanboy, but hell yes!  I am so ready for a new album.  Any word on the next line up?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 6, 2006)

> Currently Arjen is hard at work creating a new Ayreon album. No guests have been announced yet, and the development of the project is still in the early stages.


Nope and it will take a while to come out. As long as it comes out in 2007, I'll be happy.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2006)

As will I.  I have very high expectations for Mr. Arjen, but he has yet to let me down.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 6, 2006)

By the way, PoS fans rejoice, here's a new song for you (yes, from Scarsick), it was posted on InsideOut a few days ago. It's different but I doubt the whole album is going to be like it. Either way, it's a great song.

Wishes

Can't wait for the new album. <3


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh wait, is that from Scarsick?  I'm going to have to check that out.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah it is. Sorry for not making that clear.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I was fairly certain it was from Scarsick, but I was just making sure.  That looks like an awesome album.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 6, 2006)

if that's Pain of Salvation i got a few of their albums.   My fav being The Perfect Element, and judging from that song it sounds like Pain of Salvation   I'm not too fond of the upbeat part in that song, but overall a decent song. 

Btw who are some of the guest musicians some of you guys would like to see on the new Ayreon album?  Personally i wouldn't mind seeing Steve Wilson as one of the vocalists, maybe Justin Chancellor on bass (never would happen) heh


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2006)

Peter Tagtgren.

Mmmm

He would make one helluva guest voice (and guitars).
Steve Wilson,  are the only ones out of myu dream line up even likely to contemplate the idea.

Or to be contemplated by him.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2006)

I say at least bring Micheal back, and possibly Dickenson.

Who else?  Hmm, a conundrum indeed.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 7, 2006)

Steven Wilson, Mikael Åkerfeldt, Maynard James Keenan, Devin Townsend, Danny Carey, Colin Edwin, Gavin Harrison, Craig B, Vincent Cavanagh, Sean Malone, Kevin Moore, Gavin Hayes, Daniël Gildenlöw, Davide Tiso, Davide Tolomei, Luciano George Lorusso, Aaron Turner... I know it would be a very mixed album but with a line-up like that, you couldn't go wrong. And there are plenty of very skilled guitarists/drummers/bassists/keyboardists in the rock/metal scene and I'd be happy with anyone who can bring Arjen's ideas alive.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 7, 2006)

I was contemplating this the other day, but anyone wanna take a shot at who's gonna play at Sounds of the Underground this upcoming summer.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:


> Steven Wilson, Mikael ?kerfeldt, Maynard James Keenan, Devin Townsend, Danny Carey, Colin Edwin, Gavin Harrison, Craig B, Vincent Cavanagh, Sean Malone, Kevin Moore, Gavin Hayes, Dani?l Gildenl?w, Davide Tiso, Davide Tolomei, Luciano George Lorusso, Aaron Turner... I know it would be a very mixed album but with a line-up like that, you couldn't go wrong. And there are plenty of very skilled guitarists/drummers/bassists in the rock/metal scene and I'd be happy with anyone who can bring Arjen's ideas alive.


 
That's an amazing line up, but I'm not sure Arjen can fit them all in his project.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 7, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:


> Steven Wilson, Mikael ?kerfeldt, Maynard James Keenan, Devin Townsend, Danny Carey, Colin Edwin, Gavin Harrison, Craig B, Vincent Cavanagh, Sean Malone, Kevin Moore, Gavin Hayes, Dani?l Gildenl?w, Davide Tiso, Davide Tolomei, Luciano George Lorusso, Aaron Turner... I know it would be a very mixed album but with a line-up like that, you couldn't go wrong. And there are plenty of very skilled guitarists/drummers/bassists/keyboardists in the rock/metal scene and I'd be happy with anyone who can bring Arjen's ideas alive.



I don't know of some of them, but the ones i do know i love on that list.  Great list   and btw i loved that Aerogramme album you sent me DS, good stuff


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 8, 2006)

Link removed

 that's why i love Les Claypool so hardy


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2006)

Bump for tomorrow.

Behold... The Arctopus are amazing. (For relevance to the thread)


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2006)

Much love to Claypool.

One of a number of musicians who have transcended talent into over-productive genius.


----------



## TicoTico (Dec 11, 2006)

Wednesday, December 6, 2006: Dr. David Thorpe - Metal 

Ran to this earlier this morning and thought I'd share, have fun folks.  Some of you will hate me for wasting five minutes of their lives, be forewarned. >.<


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2006)

I love ignorance.

So much for understanding.


----------



## Arty (Dec 11, 2006)

Your Band Sucks is a joke article, it's very funny and if you get angry at it at all you can't take a joke. 

He is not writing the articles to bitch about how much he hates whatever the subject is he is writing them as a gimmick because Your Band Sucks is a funny cynical character-article

Thought I'd just add this in before the millions of HRHRHHGR THORPE repllies


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2006)

Sadly, I realized that after I posted.

So, shame on me. D:


----------



## Arty (Dec 11, 2006)

That's actually one of the less funny ones the Mars Volta one is postively hilarious so are a couple others



> Now the singer is yelling “will they feed us some hooves.” Somebody feed this man some fucking hooves so he’ll shut up.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2006)

Ahh...

I need to lighten up. 

I'm going to look around that sight now.


----------



## Trias (Dec 11, 2006)

I've just noticed what an awesome band Empyrium was/is at this time of night, and wanted to tell, I guess. I'm drowning deep in melancholy, sweet merciful gods...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 12, 2006)

Why am I so much less metal nowadays?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2006)

Because metal isn't everything?

I still love mah metal, though.


----------



## midnight_walker (Dec 12, 2006)

I bought *Children Of Bodom - Chaos Ridden Years: Stockholm knockout Live* today!

Children Of Bodom rules!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, I am so not a metal-head anymore, though I still loves me metal.

But once I opened my mind, I became less metal and more awesome.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2006)

Awesome indeed.

Music is good.


----------



## spinstate (Dec 12, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Because metal isn't everything?
> 
> I still love mah metal, though.
> 
> ...



QFT

Going back to metal after a gap makes it sound even better


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, it really does.

I hadn't really listened to metal for some time, and have recently listening to more.  I go in phases, and I must say, it is better than before! :amazed


----------



## Trias (Dec 12, 2006)

hump_peterson said:


> In between thrash/death/black metal induced concussions I like to listen to some more atmospheric stuff as well and this description was intriguing...I might check them out. Would you say they're more of a crush your soul funeral doom metal kind of melancholy, or something more along the lines of Agalloch or even darkwave like Dargaard?



 I didn't know much about Agalloch so I asked a friend about it, and he said, "It's like... Katatonia and Opeth's first albums, kinda." Empyrium is not like that, I guess Dargaard is closer to Empyrium, since they're both melancholic but also, can easily be used as back-theme music... that gets you into a different atmopshere... let it be a dark medieval atmosphere or a dying forests crying, soaky air, or songs of swans that await death. It's the kind of music that you'd define as "relaxing" at first, but when you'd understand the lyrics and listen to the song again, it would hit you, and crush your mood into a more melancholic, darker one.

 You should really try them.

  where at night the wood grouse plays, under dreamskies, ode to melancholy, die schwane im schilf (this one may found with different names, schwaene, or schw?ne, etc)  would be the ones I'd advise you to listen. Especially, last one made a great impact on me a while ago... and still, I guess.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 12, 2006)

send me some Empyrium


----------



## CABLE (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm looking for a good maybe newer(1990-present) technical death band that really stands out from the rest. I don't want the so-called "classics" because frankly most of them sound no different than any other death band out there.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2006)

Wait.  Hump, are you offering to up Agalloch?

If so, I'm in.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 13, 2006)

Boskov i have the 3 Agalloch LPs if you'd like to have any of them.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2006)

EPs?

Hell yes I would.  Thank you!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 13, 2006)

negative, i have their 3 albums.  I do not have/own any of their EPs sadly


----------



## CABLE (Dec 13, 2006)

hump_peterson said:


> Demilich kicks ass. A lot of people don't like the vocals, but they certainly sound different. You can download ALL their stuff here:
> 
> Here are some bands off the top of my head:
> Necrophagist
> ...



Thanks, I'll try Hate Eternal and Demilich, I've heard the others though.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2006)

Nonetheless, I appreciate it if you would.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh man. I upped and pimped all Agalloch's albums and EP's like a few months back and no one wanted to have it >.< 

In 2 months someone will go nag about another thing I upped back then, mark my words.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey hey, I wasn't active in the MD back then. 

I like Agalloch, but no one else seems to like them.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 13, 2006)

*sigh*

Yes you were. Ah well. 

I have:

Ashes against The Grain
From Which this Oak
Of Stone wind and Pillor
Pale Folklore
The Grey EP
The Mantle
Tomorrow Never Comes
The Wolves of Timberline

Pick one and I'll up, but I'm not upping them all so better pick a rare one xP


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't know which one's are rare! 

And, no!  I was not.  

If I was, I would have them, now wouldn't I?

The mantle looks good, as well as ashes against the grain.  

Recomendations?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 13, 2006)

can i get all of them minus Ashes Against The Grain, Pale Folklore and The Mantle?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2006)

She said just one. 

And I get to pick it! 

_Thanks Voynich_


----------



## Voynich (Dec 13, 2006)

Basically:

The 3 yugi has are the full albums. They're easy to get. The rest is not.

Ashes against The Grain > album
*From Which this Oak > 4 songs
Of Stone wind and Pillor > 5 songs*
Pale Folklore > album
The Grey EP > 2 songs
The Mantle > album
*Tomorrow Will Never Come > 2 songs*
The Wolves of Timberline > 1 song

Bold ones are the hardest to find.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll take "Of Stone Wind and Pillor" if you don't mind.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 13, 2006)

Sure.

If you have aim though, I can transfer my whole Agalloch folder to you >.> Less troublesome for me and better for you since you get all the albums.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2006)

AIM doesn't work on my computer.  

And I'm not at my computer right now.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh bugger. 

Well up to uploading then *sigh*


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2006)

I know, I'm sorry...


----------



## Voynich (Dec 13, 2006)

Does MU work for you?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes.

But it's always been kinda shaky. Whatever works, though.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 13, 2006)

WAIT!!! Fuck Boskov!!! My AIM works!!!! Give em to me first!!! haha no but seriously i'll get on AIM and take em from you if you don't mind

(just messing with you Dr. B)


----------



## Voynich (Dec 13, 2006)

Sure. Whats your aim ? 

I'll sign on then aye...


----------



## TicoTico (Dec 13, 2006)

I could use the MU-up as well, pretty please?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2006)

Still, ssj, I'll take those Agalloch albums if you are still offering.  Or at least just The Mantle.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 13, 2006)

Any Dying Fetus fans out there?  If not I highly reccomend them.  They are by far the best grindcore band I've ever heard.


----------



## Nega (Dec 14, 2006)

​


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 14, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> Any Dying Fetus fans out there?  If not I highly reccomend them.  They are by far the best grindcore band I've ever heard.



you should hit me up on slsk some time, i have so much grindcore up the hoo-haa.  Some better than Dying Fetus (who are overrated imo anyway)


----------



## CABLE (Dec 14, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> you should hit me up on slsk some time, i have so much grindcore up the hoo-haa.  Some better than Dying Fetus (who are overrated imo anyway)



Truth?  Gimme some names and I'll be the judge.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 14, 2006)

Prostitute Disfigurement
Nasum
Birdflesh
Libido Airbag

give those four a hit, if you hate all four of them then you must hate me


----------



## Trias (Dec 14, 2006)

Nega said:


> ​



 Hi, *too*, Nega. Good to see you around here once again.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 14, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> Prostitute Disfigurement
> Nasum
> Birdflesh
> Libido Airbag
> ...


I'm sure I won't, if you say they are up their with Dying Fetus. Plus, you're the guy who got me into Death.  

EDIT: For Nasum, which album should I hit up first since they got a lot?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Dec 14, 2006)

Soilent Green kicks your moms ass.

Black and Death metal, grindcore, southern blues, they have it all.

lol Tsumi found an interesting alteration to the Moskau song 

lol Tsumi found an interesting alteration to the Moskau song 

Link removed

Go see Goatwhore if they tour near you and become a man.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 14, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> I'm sure I won't, if you say they are up their with Dying Fetus. Plus, you're the guy who got me into Death.
> 
> EDIT: For Nasum, which album should I hit up first since they got a lot?



human 2.0 would be an awesome start


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 15, 2006)

Where is the love for Ted Nugent? Billy Milano? Glen Benton? Dani Filth?

Where is the love?

(I know where it is not, and in my heart is what I am reffering too.)


----------



## TicoTico (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome back Nega!  

Dani Filth's the only one of those I know more than a few snippets about and, in the elitist sense of the word, love's not found for him here either.  Something that made me chuckle when reading Glen Benton's wikipedia-entry: 





			
				Wikipedia. Sue me. said:
			
		

> The self-titled 1990 debut album of his group Deicide featured a song entitled "Sacrificial Suicide", in which Benton claimed that in order to achieve a life opposite that of Jesus he planned to commit suicide at age 33. He did not carry out this suicide however, and continued to lead Deicide through 8 more albums.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 15, 2006)

Benton is a tit.

They all are.

But man, Benton really works at being an ignorant tit.

At least Dead (of Mayhem) actually went through with it (as fucked as the decision was). Now Mayhem, them was some seriously confused young men.

Underground Black Metal is tied with Stree Rap for senseless deaths. Maybe not as many, but in more....extravagant ways. 

Silly tits.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 15, 2006)

dont forget Jon N?dtveidt! racist homophobic waste of space who ritually killed himself in the name of Satan!

that's what i call a loser XD


----------



## CABLE (Dec 15, 2006)

I personally dislike black metal.  I don't like the occult themes and synthasizer crap it utitlizes.  Not a big fan of the hissing neither.


----------



## Trias (Dec 15, 2006)

Black Metal usually make humor material for me. Lots of funny lyrics, lots of funny people claim to be sons/guards/initiates/insert-anything-here of satan and of course, *Varg*!! Lol... I wonder when he'll get out of jail and kill Dani Filth. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 15, 2006)

Trias said:


> Black Metal usually make humor material for me. Lots of funny lyrics, lots of funny people claim to be sons/guards/initiates/insert-anything-here of satan and of course, *Varg*!! Lol... I wonder when he'll get out of jail and kill Dani Filth. I'm really looking forward to it.



Yes who doesn't long for that to happen ^^.

Don't forget about the that crazy son of a bitch drummer in Emperor who stabbed a gay dude, who approached him, to death. B?rd Faust was his name. He received 14 years prison but he has now been released and he's alive and kickin' in some black metal bands. He played on Ulver's "Perdition City" among others... Great drummer, but fucking crazy.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 15, 2006)

it really sucks when you go to underground death/black gigs.  There are always some right wing fascist pieces of shit handing out flyers and crap because they know "serious" black metal knobs will lap it up.  God, it riles me up big time because that crap leaks into grindcore too ?_?


----------



## Nega (Dec 15, 2006)

Whats probably the best *Threshold* album (because I saw they'd be on progpowerusaviii)? I have limited progressive metal knowledge.


----------



## Trias (Dec 15, 2006)

"critical mass" would be my choice. Echoes of Life holds potential to be a classic, imho.


----------



## Nega (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm liking the album already, its like epic progressive.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 15, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> it really sucks when you go to underground death/black gigs.  There are always some right wing fascist pieces of shit handing out flyers and crap because they know "serious" black metal knobs will lap it up.  God, it riles me up big time because that crap leaks into grindcore too ?_?



God don't get me started on that shit. I have some blacky "aquintances" who ruin historical churches and especially the glass windows and fences cause it's so very tr00, grim ende necrokvlt. Bunch of morrons.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 15, 2006)

Great man! 

"Straight is the new gay"


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 15, 2006)

Black Metal's great. Overall, I definitely like Emperor the best, with 1349 coming in at a close second.


----------



## ThisCorrosion (Dec 16, 2006)

Emperor are great. I'm pissed off that I didn't get to see them when they were in the UK (London is too far away) and I missed Wacken last year  I am seeing Cradle of Filth on Sunday though.


----------



## Trias (Dec 16, 2006)

*Looking for Eloy's ocean, dawn, inside and colours albums, btw. Anyone to pimp it?*


----------



## CABLE (Dec 17, 2006)

@destroy_musick, going back to those 4 grindcore bands you suggested, Prostitute Disfigurement, Nasum, Birdflesh, and Libido Airbag.  I was able to get some of Nasum and Prostitute Disfigurement, but no luck with Birdflesh or Libido Airbag.  Know where I can get them?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2006)

You know, it has come to me that there has been very little talk of Vintersorg.

This saddens me, A Star-Guarded Coronation and the Focussing Blur are both such grandoise, intelligent and unique pieces of work.


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 17, 2006)

Vintersorg? Never heard of em. Tell me more. =D


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2006)

It appears we have found Catas 6th Spiritual/Philosophical pimp


----------



## SharinganKakashi16 (Dec 17, 2006)

destroy_musick said:


> it really sucks when you go to underground death/black gigs.  There are always some right wing fascist pieces of shit handing out flyers and crap because they know "serious" black metal knobs will lap it up.  God, it riles me up big time because that crap leaks into grindcore too ?_?



Personally I do not go to black metal shows for 2 reasons

1) black metal kids dress as if the entire show is about them.

2) most black metal kids do not mosh, they just sit around all show bobbing their head slowly off beat to the music.


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 17, 2006)

I await in eager anticipation. 

Random Metal oriented thought of the day: 

Jeff Loomis sweeps like a monster. How do his fingers not just catch fire, or how does his fret hand not just grow beastly fangs and devour his equally beastly 7-string? To even think about an attempt at one of his licks makes my fingers dislocate themselves and run away in terror.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2006)

Loomis is amazing.

Also, under Vintersorg, the album is not A Star Guarded Coronation, it is Visions From the Spiral Generator


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 17, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> Loomis is amazing.
> 
> Also, under Vintersorg, the album is not A Star Guarded Coronation, it is Visions From the Spiral Generator




Sounds trippy. 

A message to bands:

A reunion doesen't count if your reunion "tour" consists only of a few shows throughout Europe and maybe two in LA. Yes Emperor, I'm talking to you. Shit heads. No disrespect to the mighty Ishan, but I can't begin to describe the let down it was to hear that they were going to play again, then to discover the only US shows they were doing are in Socal. This is what I like to call: band induced blue balls.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 19, 2006)

Anyone into the Black Metal scene?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 19, 2006)

I am not really into the Black Metal scene, but there a number of Black and Post-Black bands I am quite enamoured of.

Emperor, Limbonic Art, Enslaved, Solefald, Arcturus, Ulver, Sigh, Immortal (no matter how ridiculous the imagery, Immortals talent was evident), The Abyss, etc.

A good number of bands, musicians and fans in the Black Metal scene either bore or irritate me.

Admittedly that goes for most musical genres.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 19, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> I am not really into the Black Metal scene, but there a number of Black and Post-Black bands I am quite enamoured of.
> 
> Emperor, Limbonic Art, Enslaved, Solefald, Arcturus, Ulver, Sigh, Immortal (no matter how ridiculous the imagery, Immortals talent was evident), The Abyss, etc.
> 
> ...



I have the same feelings. I hate how most fans would stereotype themselves into the scene and emo crowd.

Immortal is amazing, I had no clue anyone else listened to them. >.<


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 19, 2006)

You will find a number of people in this forum with both a taste for extreme metal, as well as virtually all genres...many in the same person.

Close-mindedness is highly discouraged.

Abusively so sometimes.

But, lovingly abusive, like a Nun beating the sin out of you for your own good.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 19, 2006)

Cata, have you got the new Devin Townsend album? I believe it's called Hummer.  Supposed to be a real good calming, soothing, sleeping album (in the same vain as Devlab i believe).  I ordered it the other day for christmas


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 19, 2006)

I do not, though I would not mind hearing it.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2006)

Wait, from the Devin Townsend band, or one of his other side projects?

Wasn't Synchestra released this year?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 19, 2006)

Hummer is like Devlab, ambient expiremental noise. Not related to DTB, SYL or otherwise.


----------



## spinstate (Dec 19, 2006)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The album chiefly consists of interwoven low frequency sounds, flute, morse code and ocean sounds, as well as audio samples from sources such as a reading by Leonard Cohen of part of the Tibetan book of the dead, Ravi Shankar, and the 1997 science fiction film Contact. This is a quiet, reflective work in the vein of meditative music, and provides a stark antithesis to the aggressive heavy metal stance adopted by one of Townsend's other projects - Strapping Young Lad.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 19, 2006)

when i get it i'll upload it to ya Cata


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 19, 2006)

Bitchin, I look forward to hearing this.


----------



## TicoTico (Dec 19, 2006)

Bardo Thodol and Devin Townsend? I are greatly intrigued!


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Dec 19, 2006)

Picked up the newest Satyricon and Amon Amarth today. Late yes, but damn it was well worth it.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 19, 2006)

i love the new Amon Amarth.  I had only heard of album by Amon Amarth before the new one though


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 20, 2006)

I prefer The Fate of Norns slightly more, but With Oden is still hella epic.


----------



## TicoTico (Dec 20, 2006)

Went shopping today and found an album I humbly thought hadn't been available for years now - Children of Bodom's Tokyo Warhearts-live album. (For 9 and a half euros, to top it off!) Let me know if you want it and uppage it is!


----------



## Trias (Dec 21, 2006)

Downloaded entire King Diamond discography. I may upload it if any of you want any specific album or some songs to try it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 21, 2006)

Trias said:


> Downloaded entire King Diamond discography. I may upload it if any of you want any specific album or some songs to try it.



i wouldnt mind the entire disco if im honest XD but i'll settle with Abigail and Conspiracy


----------



## Trias (Dec 21, 2006)

Would you like your Abigail live or not? >)


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 21, 2006)

the studio one please 

EDIT: here

preview of the upcoming Acidic Jizz ep


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 24, 2006)

if anyone has ever listened to Crotchduster, they are the epitome of Metal Greatness!

(Thanks Colin  )


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 24, 2006)

Crotchduster is so much win it hurts to think about it.  Seriously, they're so fucking hilarious


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 24, 2006)

> Punky Brüster is a parody punk rock band project formed by Devin Townsend, with musical help from members of his other projects (J.R. Harder from the Ocean Machine album and Adrian White, the session drummer from SYL's Heavy As A Really Heavy Thing). The band released one album, Cooked On Phonics.
> 
> Narrated (between tracks) by a voice that sounds suspiciously like Devin, the album tells the story of an unsuccessful Florida-styled Death Metal band (from "South Central Poland", apparently), named Cryptic Coroner, who accidentally turn into a three-chord pop-punk band and make a truckload of money out of it. The band, renamed Punky Brüster, travels through the highs and lows of sacking their old heavy metal manager, initial disdain from their punk manangement, finding the right clothes and accessories (way more important than the music, of course), punk girlfriends, and picking up an award for "Best Punk Album Of The Year" after only existing for two weeks. Of course, it all has to come crashing down at the end...


I ONLY HEARD OF THIS TODAY I FAIL IN LIFE


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 24, 2006)

destroy, would you happen to have any other albums by them besides big box of shit?

and DS, i've been wanting to hear Punky Bruster.  Can't find it


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 24, 2006)

onyl have the Big Box of Shit and ive looked into others but i think thats all they've released, including any EP's, demos or splits


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 24, 2006)

awe crap, i probably wouldn't be able to handle anymore of the awesomeness i guess :\


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2006)

I am pimping Punky Brewster tomorrow.

As the finale to the Do You Devy? Series.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

Punky Brewster?

The show?


----------



## Nega (Dec 24, 2006)

I majorly updated the list in my sig. Reached a "10000 character limit" tho so I had to delete alot of them.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Punky Brewster?
> 
> The show?




No.

The pop-punk satirical concept album by Devin Townsend.

It is so awesome it ca*THIS POST HAS BEEN DELETED BY LAWYERS AND OTHER SUCH SCUM...BECAUSE THEY FEAR THE AWESOMENESS THAT IS PUNKY BRUSTER.* Like nobodies business I tell you.

Anyways, it is brilliant and I am writing up the pimp.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 24, 2006)

totally ready for it man


----------



## impakt (Dec 26, 2006)

morbid angel, slayer, shadows fall, megadeth, trivium, and children of bodom


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 27, 2006)

i like a few Shadows Fall songs, but, to me, all their stuff sounds alike


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 27, 2006)

we have some of the remastered tracks up (much more noise for all you midi-core noise band fans [which i suspect isn't many XD]).

EP is about 90% done  who wants a copy once we finish up?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 27, 2006)

me! i enjoyed it the first time i checked it out


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 27, 2006)

*raises hand* 

I would like some Acidic Jizz.


----------



## escamoh (Dec 31, 2006)

children of bodom, slayer, in flames, rammstein, SOAD, slipknot, kreator, and waaaaaaaay more i cant think of


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 3, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> destroy, would you happen to have any other albums by them besides big box of shit?
> 
> and DS, i've been wanting to hear Punky Bruster.  Can't find it


Want me to upload it?

And tomorrow will be an awesome day indeed for you guys will be receiving a pimp with the new Therion album.

EDIT: Actually nevermind, I think Nega pimped it in the past.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 3, 2007)

esca said:


> *children of bodom*, slayer, *in flames*, rammstein, *SOAD*, *slipknot*, kreator, and waaaaaaaay more i cant think of



Excuse me? I'm sorry, but CoB is a commercial metal band (Alexi Laiho), In Flames isn't good, SOAD is NU Metal and Slipknot? No..just...NO!


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 3, 2007)

In Flames used to kick ass. No puny asses either, I'm talking about prime roast.


----------



## Nega (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep if In Flames remained as they were back then up to now theres a possibility they'd be my favorite band.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 4, 2007)

Neji Kun said:


> Excuse me? I'm sorry, but CoB is a commercial metal band (Alexi Laiho), In Flames isn't good, SOAD is NU Metal and Slipknot? No..just...NO!



I still find CoB to be cool , they introduced me to the sound of metal 

I love, and I mean LOVE In Flames up to the Clayman album (Which is 6 albums of goodies including Clayman and the live album), I still have yet to wander past that album.

I like an occasional SoaD song, and I still have yet to find a reason to listen to Slipknot.

Edit:





> Yep if In Flames remained as they were back then up to now theres a possibility they'd be my favorite band.



Good thing I haven't listened to anything past Clayman, cuz I don't have a problem liking them that much, although Nevermore and DT are always good contenders


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 4, 2007)

Clayman was my least favourite of the good In Flames albums.

Reroute to Remain was......weak, Soundtrack to Your Escape was frankly terrible, Come Clarity is mediocre at best. 

A pity really, The Jester Race and Whoracle are epics.


----------



## delirium (Jan 4, 2007)

Anybody watch Metalocalypse? The music on the show isn't half bad.


----------



## spinstate (Jan 4, 2007)

Cata thanks again for Punky Brüster, haven't listened to the whole thing yet but the first track itself is damn funny XD


----------



## Hellcrow (Jan 4, 2007)

Older In Flames is epic at the best, but what they've become make me sad. Atleast Dark Tranquillity still hold the genre up. What's wrong with CoB being commercial? (though I have to disagree.) CoB is still a solid band, and it gaining popularity seems to be positive.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 5, 2007)

delirium said:
			
		

> Anybody watch Metalocalypse? The music on the show isn't half bad.


oh man i love their music, its really fun to play on the guitar and it sounds awesome too imo

i also like metallica and megadeth


----------



## Trias (Jan 5, 2007)

People don't realise bands like CoB gaining popularity is good for metal, not bad. CoB is metal, yes, not as much as underground as some other bands, but it still is metal, and still can't be considered same with any mainstream band. Sweet merciful gods, their brutal vocal is as solid as ever, no matter what you spout about it. It makes many people  this is a good thing.

 Though I have a real problem about Slipknot and SOAD, wtf. If SoaD's nu metal, then nu metal is not metal. If nu metal is metal, then soad is not nu metal. Slipknot... wtf, the most overrated band of all time.  Not to mention that joey jordison is the most overrated drummer of all time, some dumbasses even compared him with people like Dave Lombardo, Gene Hoglan, and more. I fucking hate Slipknot and Joey overraters, wtf? Industrial rock or whatever they do, but metal is not that. Get over with it. At least, no one said korn or something, or I'd nuke the thread right now... hah.

 And In Flames' on the otherhand is underrated nowadays so much. They still are able to give songs like My Sweet Shadow, guys. Yes, they are way more mediocre than they used to be, and their style has changed a lot, but there's still a good chance that they'll start to kick ass once again in new albums.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 5, 2007)

Hardcore!

"grindcore is the sound of a toilet flushing"

<3 Rompeprop


----------



## CABLE (Jan 6, 2007)

Alot of times, grindcore sounds like sucking on the straw of a near empty milkshake.


----------



## Trias (Jan 6, 2007)

Somebody find me symbyosis for that-holy-being's sake.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 6, 2007)

Crisis or On The Wings of Phoenix?


----------



## Neenah (Jan 6, 2007)

I listen to very sick grindcore..when I need something to fill my void/my head.
like when I feel nothing. =P


----------



## Trias (Jan 6, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> Crisis or On The Wings of Phoenix?



 Well, I would like to get my hands on Crisis dear DM, though if you have time or bandwidth, I'd also like to have on the wings of phoenix some time, too. I guess I'm just too faceless, uhm.. sorry. >)


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 6, 2007)

grindcore isnt sick persay, its just tongue in cheek and very misunderstood 

@Trias

no probs, i trust ysi is ok?  I can upload both albums for ya tomorrow


----------



## CABLE (Jan 6, 2007)

I can't find Waking the Cadaver's album anywhere.  Can someone hook me up?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 7, 2007)

that's probably coz they only have released a demo


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 14, 2007)

this thread has been long overdue for a bump.
I've been listening to that new Pain of Salvation that was pimped out a month or so back.  This album smells of awesomeness. Favorite album by them now 

also i've been listening to the new Amon Amarth album "With Oden On Our Side" and track #5 (Gods of War Arise) has some cool ass viking lyrics.  Wanted to share them with you guys 

Some seek shelter in the church
A refuge for those with faith
But we know how to smoke them out
A fire will be raised!        <---could say pire, not sure

But those who choose to stand and fight
Will die with dignity
For the unfortunate few which survived
Shall rot in slavery!


----------



## Nega (Jan 15, 2007)

I've heard alot of mixed reviews on the new Pain of Salvation cd, getting confused from all the people claiming it to sound like Nu metal.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 15, 2007)

well i enjoyed the new one a lot.  Took me a few listens, but it's like happiness to my ears now


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 15, 2007)

Nega said:


> I've heard alot of mixed reviews on the new Pain of Salvation cd, getting confused from all the people claiming it to sound like Nu metal.



I was, to be frank, highly dissapointed with the album.  I do like PoS, and with albums like Entropia, The Perfect Element Pt. 1 and Remedy lane, I don't really see how they could put out an album as bad as Scarsick.  

Alot of the people that like, no offense meant, tell me that I'm just not getting it.  While I don't find myself close minded to music, I do have preferences, and I just didn't like this one.  The only redeeming track, in my opinion, would be Enter Rain, which I  happen to love.  Scarsick, the actuall song, is a decent song.  Other than that, a rather weak album for PoS.


----------



## BlessTheFallen (Jan 16, 2007)

I love metal it's one the best kind of music genre out there in my opinon. Let me see Bullet For My Valentine is an awesome band I enjoy songs like "Tears Don't Fall".


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2007)

First off; Welcome to the Music Department.

Second; While you are entitled to your opinions, you will go far if you open your musical tastes and take all of the musical goodness offered by the MD.

And yes, I do like metal alot, but it's not the only genre I like.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2007)

I love me some Type O Negative


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2007)

AHAHA!

I laughed pretty hard at that last panel.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, that was my favourite panel as well

XD


----------



## Nodoordonotthereisnotry (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Pain Of Salvation album entitled Scarsick is a mastepiece.

p.s. someone is not getting it


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2007)

I am not getting it. D:

But that's just me, I get Sleepytime Gorilla Museum with ease, and people tell me that's inaccessable. >.>


----------



## Ziltoid (Jan 16, 2007)

i am not a happy camper.

Blind Guardian are coming to Oz but not anywhere near where i live it sucks balls, but on the other hand Dragonforce will be here in a couple of months


----------



## Arachnia (Jan 16, 2007)

damn im going to go see deicide live in zagreb on the 22nd...cant w8. Any1 else think that their new album is an improvement? it moved them to the similar direction as vital remains, they have brutal riffs and great solo parts, im just loving "Stench of redemption"


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2007)

I dislike Glen Benton and Deicide.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 16, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> I dislike Glen Benton and Deicide.



Because Benton is a fascist racist anti-religious knobhead with a self-superiority complex?

If so, then we have another thing in common


----------



## Voynich (Jan 16, 2007)

Is that the fucktard with the reverse cross in his forehead?


----------



## Trias (Jan 16, 2007)

Lol, yes, that description is exactly him.

 He's a pure sucker, and he is capable of shouting "go fuck your god" every three seconds.

 Suxxor.

 Btw, about Scarsick, people, give it time. Yes, I didn't like lots of things about it, and vocals, of course, but still, that was the exactly same thing when "be" came out.

 I had listened to it and wondered whether I was shit and that was why I didn't understand it, or the album was shit. After listening to it lots of times, I finally understood that, I was shit and album was THE shit. It was truly a masterpiece.

 May be something's gonna happen with scarsick too, who knows.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> Because Benton is a fascist racist anti-religious knobhead with a self-superiority complex?
> 
> If so, then we have another thing in common



Also, he is a loud mouthed tit who spits out a steady stream of bullshit and misquotations.


----------



## Ziltoid (Jan 17, 2007)

i was lucky enough to see deicide last month they are fucken brutal


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 17, 2007)

Not to change the subject or anything, but...who thinks Metallica's next album will be any better now that that douchebag Bob Rock is gone?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 18, 2007)

Metallica havent made a good album since the above average effort of And Justice imo


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 18, 2007)

Master of Puppets album for the win


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 18, 2007)

Meh, Ride the Lightning is the only one I still voluntarily put into the playlist.

Frankly, Metallica have not put out a decent effort since the eighties.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 18, 2007)

What's with all the Glen Benton hate.

Good musicians cant be judged by our normal standards and/or prejudices. They are not ¨ppl¨. When you listen to Michael Jackson , do you care about if he's a pedo or not?
If  you love ¨thriller¨or ¨billy jean¨you wont care.
And if you love ¨once upon the cross¨ or ¨serpents of the light¨ you wont care if Benton is a fucktard. 


> Frankly, Metallica have not put out a decent effort since the eighties.


*sadly agrees*


----------



## Scud (Jan 18, 2007)

Neji Kun said:


> Not to change the subject or anything, but...who thinks Metallica's next album will be any better now that that douchebag Bob Rock is gone?


No, I think Metallica's new album will be a bigger pile of shit than St. Anger was. They're done nothing but get worse for years. I see no change in the near future.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2007)

God Damnit, why do people keep making fun of Black? SO WHAT IF BOB ROCK PRODUCED THE ALBUM!?

JAMES STILL HAD HIS GRITTY VOICES

JASON STILL YELLED LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER

LARS STILL KICKED ASS (Though he sucks at drumming)

AND KIRK STILL LOOKED BAD-ASS

It's *AFTER* The Black Album that sucked.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 18, 2007)

Trias said:


> Lol, yes, that description is exactly him.
> 
> Btw, about Scarsick, people, give it time. Yes, I didn't like lots of things about it, and vocals, of course, but still, that was the exactly same thing when "be" came out.
> 
> ...


 
Well, to be honest, and while it just my case, I've never had that hard of a time "discovering" those hard albums.  Pain of Salvation has caused me few problems on any of their albums, sans Scarsick.  It just doesn't click with me. Even if it is meant to be satirical, it doesn't do it well.  There is none of the intelligent, deep lyrics, just profanity and cliched anti-American, anti-Capitalist pop talk.  Even if you dislike those things, it's done in such a "look at me, look what we did!" way, that it becomes unlistenable.

It does have redeeming qualities, I personally loved Enter Rain, but I just dislike the rest of the album.  Personally, I expected better from these guys, especially considering what they've done in the past.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 19, 2007)

Locard said:


> What's with all the Glen Benton hate.
> 
> Good musicians cant be judged by our normal standards and/or prejudices. They are not ?ppl?. When you listen to Michael Jackson , do you care about if he's a pedo or not?
> If  you love ?thriller?or ?billy jean?you wont care.
> ...



actually, yes.  Most music i listen to I will, on principle, not like if the artists themselves have a retarded attitude.  As i said, for me it's the principle of the thing.  I won't line the pockets of someone who, imo, is not a nice person


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 19, 2007)

Neji Kun said:


> God Damnit, why do people keep making fun of Black? SO WHAT IF BOB ROCK PRODUCED THE ALBUM!?
> 
> JAMES STILL HAD HIS GRITTY VOICES
> 
> ...



very sorry for the DP guys, but this made me "lawl"

one of your justifications for the the Black Album didn't suck is that Kirk "looked badass".  Sorry, but that made me lawl hard


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2007)

Locard said:


> What's with all the Glen Benton hate.
> 
> Good musicians cant be judged by our normal standards and/or prejudices. They are not ?ppl?. When you listen to Michael Jackson , do you care about if he's a pedo or not?
> If  you love ?thriller?or ?billy jean?you wont care.
> ...



Well, I also do not like Deicides music.

But yes, I do care that MJ is a pedo, and if he really is a pedo, I hope he dies a painfulk, excrutiating and torturous death. I have a pretty strict moral code, and I have no respect, or time for ignorant fucktards like Benton.

I am not wasting my ears on some jackasses mediocre 'brutal' music.

All in all, Benton, Varg, and all the rest of those bigots and morons who stain the name of metal need to be beaten....repeatedly. Just out of principle.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 19, 2007)

My favourite band at the moment is Dragon Force, they are just inhuman.....
Go check this amazing video..
Dragon Force Video

Other favourites include children of bodom, cradle of filth (new album sux though), chimaira(Mark Hunter's voice is... *amazing*), Metallica, Killswitch engage, and God Forbid (new album ROX!)


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 19, 2007)

This whole attitude of people thinking musical artists should be treated differently from moral judgement is just full on bullshit.  Why should they be treated different morally? Just because a band like the Angry Aryans writes good punk music (musically speaking) doesnt change the fact they are writing songs called "^ (use bro) Loving Whore" and are all white power fascists.  Same with Deicide, except change the crass rascism for mindless religious hate.  It's the same bag and I aint buying into it.

Their music can be heavenly, but when they preach hate they can rot in the dirt for all i care.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 19, 2007)

that's why i tend to listen just to the music, not the actual artist...unless it's Tool, b/c i am a tool... >_>   haha


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Jan 19, 2007)

Kwagga said:


> My favourite band at the moment is Dragon Force, they are just inhuman.....
> Go check this amazing video..
> Dragon Force Video
> 
> Other favourites include children of bodom, cradle of filth (new album sux though), chimaira(Mark Hunter's voice is... *amazing*), Metallica, Killswitch engage, and God Forbid (new album ROX!)



I don't like Killswitch Engage just because of their horrendous cover of Dio's "Holy Diver".


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 19, 2007)

Someone, and by someone I mean DS, should seriously do a mass pimping of Pain of Salvation.  I need to get more from these guys.


----------



## Zachery-Romanova (Jan 19, 2007)

Kwagga said:


> My favourite band at the moment is Dragon Force, they are just inhuman.....



I'll say that their guitarist are incredible, but all the songs are rather repeditive. Still Li and Totman can hold a note for a long time. 

Moving on.

Fav bands.

Dream Evil, Diabolical Masquerade, Trivium, Disturbed, Walls of Jericho, A life once lost, norma jean, mastodon, machinehead, some slipknot, metallica, strappling young LAD, black label society, shadowa fall, dio, lacuna coil, tool, helmet, lamb of god, god forbid, mushroomhead, pantera, sadus, rob and white zombie, ozzy, black sabbath,

theres more I just can't think of them off hand right now.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2007)

> Fav bands.
> 
> Dream Evil, Diabolical Masquerade, Trivium, Disturbed, Walls of Jericho, A life once lost, norma jean, *mastodon*, machinehead, some slipknot, metallica, *strappling young LAD*, *black label society*, shadowa fall, dio, *lacuna coil*, *tool*, helmet, _lamb of god_, god forbid, mushroomhead, *pantera*, sadus, rob and *white zombie*, ozzy, *black sabbath*



You got some nice selections in there neighbour.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 20, 2007)

you don't like Diabolical Masquerade Cata?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> very sorry for the DP guys, but this made me "lawl"
> 
> one of your justifications for the the Black Album didn't suck is that Kirk "looked badass".  Sorry, but that made me lawl hard



Sure he looked like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but their music was still good. Are you forgetting they still had at least SOME heavy songs?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> you don't like Diabolical Masquerade Cata?



Actually, not particularily.

I appreciate the talent, but it just never stroked the Cata-luv button the right way.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone into the "doomier" death metals or just doom metal?  Some examples being My Dying Bride, Anathema, and Katatonia (more the older).

I ask this because I would like to share a demo of a friend of mines to a select audience for hopefully some serious and informative feedback.  If interested say so or maybe PMing me would be better since I don't come around here too much.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 20, 2007)

Neji Kun said:


> God Damnit, why do people keep making fun of Black? SO WHAT IF BOB ROCK PRODUCED THE ALBUM!?
> 
> JAMES STILL HAD HIS GRITTY VOICES
> 
> ...


Actually , i only like 2 songs from that album (Enter Sandman/Sad But true) so i can hardly call it ¨great¨. I utterly dislike 2 friendly ballads that everybody knows. 



Catatonik said:


> Well, I also do not like Deicides music.
> 
> But yes, I do care that MJ is a pedo, and if he really is a pedo, I hope he dies a painfulk, excrutiating and torturous death. I have a pretty strict moral code, and I have no respect, or time for ignorant fucktards like Benton.
> 
> ...


So if you listen a fuckin AMAZING album from X band you'll stop listen to it if  some weeks later you discover, via magazine that they like to *insert activity labeled as immoral by your strict code* ? i dont agree with this attitude. 

The music is one thing, the musician's private life is another one. No matter if the artists are pedos or saints, they were never supposed to be a role model for us in the first place, and they shouldn't be. 



destroy_musick said:


> This whole attitude of people thinking musical artists should be treated differently from moral judgement is just full on bullshit.  Why should they be treated different morally? Just because a band like the Angry Aryans writes good punk music (musically speaking) doesnt change the fact they are writing songs called "^ (use bro) Loving Whore" and are all white power fascists.  Same with Deicide, except change the crass rascism for mindless religious hate.  It's the same bag and I aint buying into it.
> Their music can be heavenly, but when they preach hate they can rot in the dirt for all i care.


Im not saying they should be treated differently by the laws of society. 
If they commited a terrible crime, then they must pay and rot in prison/hell/whatever.

But i wont stop listen to the music i love cause of that, fuck that, the art is still art, and it will always be art. If the musician is a mfer, i'd just listen the music and forget about the bastard that created it.
That's only my opinion of course, im not hoping to change yours. anyway.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 21, 2007)

Locard said:


> Actually , i only like 2 songs from that album (Enter Sandman/Sad But true) so i can hardly call it ?great?. I utterly dislike 2 friendly ballads that everybody knows.



...The two songs are _The Unforgiven_ and _Nothing Else Matters_ if memory serves me. They still had pretty heavy songs, which were, unfortunately not as popular to the mainstream fans. Those songs are:

Holier Than Thou
Don't Tread On Me
Of Wolf and Man

That's just my speculation, though.


----------



## Trias (Jan 21, 2007)

Uh... I got deleted my whole DIO stuff... Need to be pimped. ^^ Anyone here?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 21, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Anyone into the "doomier" death metals or just doom metal?  Some examples being My Dying Bride, Anathema, and Katatonia (more the older).
> 
> I ask this because I would like to share a demo of a friend of mines to a select audience for hopefully some serious and informative feedback.  If interested say so or maybe PMing me would be better since I don't come around here too much.



I'm more into vastly drone and doom like Graves at Sea, Sunn 0))), Cathedral, Melvins etc etc


----------



## Idon'twatchnaruto (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, I loves me some metal, here are some bands I listen to.
Iron Maiden
Shadows Fall
Dream Theater
Megadeth
Into Eternity
Judas Priest
Death
Dragonforce
Demons and Wizards
Blind Guardian
Iced Earth
Mayhem
Burzum
Dimmu Borgir
Emporer
All that Remains
God Forbid
Horse the Band
St. Vitus
Cathedral
Arch Enemy
Carcass
Canibal Corpse
A Dozen Furies
Metallica (Early)
Black Sabbath
Children Of Bodom
Three inches of Blood
And Probably like a million more.......

Does anyone else here like Into Eternity? I love the hell outa those guys.


----------



## Ziltoid (Jan 21, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> that's why i tend to listen just to the music, not the actual artist...unless it's Tool, b/c i am a tool... >_>   haha



i got to see Tool yesterday and they were bloody fantastic


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, yes I would. I choose not to support people like that. It leaves a foul taste in my mouth.

Also, I am an opinionated SoB.

there are plenty of brilliant musicians in so many genres, that passing on someone I dislike is hardly a big matter.

That said, if a song is well crafted, I am not going to deny it.

I do not find Deicide to be particularily fascinating music in the first place, nor Jackson.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 22, 2007)

I am a happy bunny


----------



## CABLE (Jan 22, 2007)

Idon'twatchnaruto said:


> Well, I loves me some metal, here are some bands I listen to.
> Iron Maiden
> Shadows Fall
> Dream Theater
> ...



Yeah, Death freakin rocks.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 23, 2007)

you crossed out Carcass, megadeth, Cathedral and Judas Priest?

Bad form Sasu, bad form


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 23, 2007)

He crossed out Emperor...

I mean, is that not a beating level offense?

Cause, I have seen it happen...it is freaky.


----------



## Trias (Jan 23, 2007)

Iron Maiden, Dream Theater, Megadeth, Demons & Wizards and Blind Guardian and Arch Enemy got crossed out as well...

 You know that Maiden (and some other bands there as well) is much more of a legend compared to Death?


----------



## Scud (Jan 23, 2007)

Trias said:


> Iron Maiden, Dream Theater, Megadeth, Demons & Wizards and Blind Guardian and Arch Enemy got crossed out as well...
> 
> You know that Maiden (and some other bands there as well) is much more of a legend compared to Death?


You know that Maiden (and some other bands there as well) is overrated?

I'd gladly take Arch Enemy over Maiden (not saying I don't like Maiden or anything, though).


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2007)

Tatumaru said:


> You know that Maiden (and some other bands there as well) is overrated?
> 
> I'd gladly take Arch Enemy over Maiden (not saying I don't like Maiden or anything, though).


 
It's all a matter of taste and opinion.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 23, 2007)

Idon'twatchnaruto said:


> Well, I loves me some metal, here are some bands I listen to.
> Iron Maiden
> Shadows Fall
> Dream Theater
> ...


The same list.for me.

(???)=not listened yet


----------



## Trias (Jan 23, 2007)

Tatumaru said:


> You know that Maiden (and some other bands there as well) is overrated?
> 
> I'd gladly take Arch Enemy over Maiden (not saying I don't like Maiden or anything, though).



 And would you please grace us by telling how Maiden is overrated, and why one would think Archen is better than Maiden? Not to mention that Archen is one of the most overrated swedish death metal bands, too, thanks to Angela Gossow. 

 Saying that it's all a matter of taste and opinion when pioneers are critisized like that... well, it's a different story for me.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2007)

Pioneers as they may be, that does not mean that you should have to like them, or even care for their influence.  Iron Maiden are one of the pioneers or modern metal, (Some consider them, THE pioneers), yet, why should someone have to like them, due to their status?

I think the Beatles are an amazing band, but I think they are overrated, despite all they have done for Progress rock and music in general.  Many people would say I'm wrong, but how can I be, it's a matter of opinion?


----------



## Nega (Jan 23, 2007)

Dark Tranquillity and Into Eternity are coming to Pop's on april 3rd, very excited. Nothing else to add.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2007)

Damn your town and its ability to attract a decent venue.

Meanwhile, I'm stuck with Ashlee Simpson.


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Jan 23, 2007)

Iron Maiden are THE pioneers of Heavy Metal. I personally like them (and that's an understatement, btw) because of a few reasons:
Bruce Dickinson's singing style: I'm a big fan of operatic and melodic singing.
The Lyrics. The lyrics aren't spoon-fed to you, and there's almsot always a sense of mystery when you first hear the song, "What could this possibly be about?". The classical literature refferences are also a big plus. they also don't swear (or rarely), which is good because I personalyl think they ruin the integrity of the song (unless you're aiming for comedy, Tenacious D-style)
Adrian Smith + Dave Murray. Need I say more?
Janick Gers, fucking guitar genius, and he's got one hell of a stage presence.

There's more, which I will post upon request.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 23, 2007)

i'd do Angela Gossow...


----------



## CABLE (Jan 23, 2007)

d_m, 

I don't like speed metal and I missed Carcass.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 24, 2007)

Iron Maiden are not THE Pioneers of Metal, they are fucking influential, of that there is simply no question.

But there were bands before them, who set the standard (Judas Priest for one).

Dickinson and gang deserve credit (as does Dianno), but I am only a lukewarm fan.

I love the songs I like, and dislike the ones I do not.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 24, 2007)

Wasn't Halford the pioneer of the ¨metal voice¨?

and Black Sabbath the pioneer of the ¨metal concept¨

and Led Zeppelin the pioneer of the ¨metal riff¨?

they're all older than Maiden


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 24, 2007)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> d_m,
> 
> I don't like speed metal and I missed Carcass.



but Cathedral is doom


----------



## Trias (Jan 24, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Pioneers as they may be, that does not mean that you should have to like them, or even care for their influence.  Iron Maiden are one of the pioneers or modern metal, (Some consider them, THE pioneers), yet, why should someone have to like them, due to their status?
> 
> I think the Beatles are an amazing band, but I think they are overrated, despite all they have done for Progress rock and music in general.  Many people would say I'm wrong, but how can I be, it's a matter of opinion?



 Where did I ever say you have to like them?

 Yet, you have to RESPECT them for their status. I don't listen to the Beatles, yet I have a great respect for them for their status, the things they have done, and of course, for the guy who had been more popular than Jesus himself in his time and shared a similar fate with Jesus too, in a way.

 People confuse words "like" and "respect" with it. I don't ask people to like them, I ask to respect them. I would not care that much if a person said he preferred Archen over Maiden, but if he says that he likes Archen over Maiden because they're better, because Maiden is overrated, then I'll speak and oppose that, since "overratedness" is not a matter of opinion at all. Everyone knows that Archen wouldn't be half as much popular as it's today, if it wasn't for Angela Gossow. Hell, we even got a "I'd do her" reply in the very page her name's mentioned. Not to mention Angela Gossow's connections with cristina scabbia, liv kristine, which makes it even easier for her to get even more famous. Do I need to speak more about it?

 No, of course, liking or not is a matter of opinion, but respect shouldn't be like that. You have to respect pioneers, older bands, even though you don't like them. No matter how overrated you see them, they WERE pioneers. What you shouldn't respect is, people like Varg, or groups like lynyrd skynyrd (first one that got into my mind) for being assholes and tainting music with their corrupted thoughts.

 No one has right to say that Iron Maiden is overrated when he talks about Archen right after it. 

 That's my two cents anyways, I may be wrong too according to most of you anyways. weh.

_Unrelated to Dr's post:_
 And, to the people who say that Iron Maiden is not a pioneer (I'm not saying they're THE pioneers)  just what are you talking about? Iron Maiden, like it or not, are _one of the_ pioneers of new wave of british heavy metal, along with some other groups of their time. They were fucking pioneers, not the, but obviously one of the.


----------



## CABLE (Jan 24, 2007)

I realize that some bands way back when were influential on metal.  I still think they suck.  I'm glad they existed because without them we wouldn't have metal we know today, but I still think they suck.  They only influenced, meaning that parts of their music along with parts of many other artists were all merged into what became metal.  I think bands from the 50's and 60's were way more influential on metal than Metallica, Iron Maiden, etc.  Hell, the biggest influence on metal was the guy that first made a guitar out of yarn and a tin can and the guy who thought that drummers could be skilled and not replaceable by just about anyone.


----------



## Neenah (Jan 24, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> i'd do Angela Gossow...



I'd go gay for her.
Even for the vocalist of Lacuna Coil.


destory_musick 
would you like to hook me up some Cathedral?


----------



## Trias (Jan 25, 2007)

Yusura said:


> I'd go gay for her.
> Even for the vocalist of Lacuna Coil.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Cristina Scabbia's feet > Any other beauty on this world.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 26, 2007)

Yusura said:


> destory_musick
> would you like to hook me up some Cathedral?



I can do, any album in particulars?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 26, 2007)

Trias said:


> Everyone knows that Archen wouldn't be half as much popular as it's today, if it wasn't for Angela Gossow. Hell, we even got a "I'd do her" reply in the very page her name's mentioned. Not to mention Angela Gossow's connections with cristina scabbia, liv kristine, which makes it even easier for her to get even more famous. Do I need to speak more about it?


First off, if you're gonna say "Archen" why can't you just go ahead and spell the whole thing out?  That's 3 more letters to use.

But off to my main point.  Just because i said i'd do her doesn't mean that it's the reason that i listen to their music.  I listen to a band, not for their looks, but for their musicianship.  Look at Katatonia or Amon Amarth.  I own every Katatonia album and 2 Amon Amarth albums and those guys are ugly as fuck, but i still love the music. 

Also, you may be right that Arch Enemy is so popular today because of their vocalist.  I don't know though.  Where i live (Mississippi) almost every single band i listen to (400ish) no one has ever heard of.  So about the popularity issue I can't really put out a valid statement.  But honestly, i don't care if she was FUGLY or the most beautiful creature alive, as long as the music was good, why does it matter?


----------



## cloin (Jan 26, 2007)

I prefer to think that Arch Enemy actually wouldn't be half as popular not if they didn't have Angela Gassow as their singer, but if instead they weren't just another watered down melodic death metal band.  Angela doesn't really even have to enter into the equation.  For me, as well as countless others I imagine, it's about the music.  When I compare the songwriting on a classic album like _Burning Bridges_ to the song writing on an album like _Doomsday Machine_, it literally pains me to hear how generic and formulaic Arch Enemy has become.  Mike Amott should spend more of his time helping Jeff Walker talk Bill Steer into a Carcass reunion, and less time defaming the Arch Enemy legacy with the trite bullshit they've become known for.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 26, 2007)

colin hates me...he also has 1337 posts! W00t go Colin!!! Drink.More.Beer!


----------



## Trias (Jan 27, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> First off, if you're gonna say "Archen" why can't you just go ahead and spell the whole thing out?  That's 3 more letters to use.



 Because their fans sometimes call them that, "Archen" and I want to emphasize that I also listen to Arch Enemy and am a fan of them. So the things I say are not said just because I hate them or something; I'm a fan of them too.



> But off to my main point.  Just because i said i'd do her doesn't mean that it's the reason that i listen to their music.  I listen to a band, not for their looks, but for their musicianship.  Look at Katatonia or Amon Amarth.  I own every Katatonia album and 2 Amon Amarth albums and those guys are ugly as fuck, but i still love the music.



 I never said that. And I never meant to offend you as well, just in case. I also admit that Angela Gossow looks quite... wild, ehm, yet, I also know the fact that, even though there are people who listen to them because they like their music too, Angela Gossow's influence is simply there. Her connections, her beauty; that made her famous, not her talent, and this fact surely mirrored on Archen too.



> Also, you may be right that Arch Enemy is so popular today because of their vocalist.  I don't know though.  Where i live (Mississippi) almost every single band i listen to (400ish) no one has ever heard of.  So about the popularity issue I can't really put out a valid statement.  But honestly, i don't care if she was FUGLY or the most beautiful creature alive, as long as the music was good, why does it matter?



 Again, my post was not meant to offend you, but to point out a fact. Even though I'm bordering on lines of asexuality, even I'm not sure about Angela Gossow. But, again I say, Cristina Scabbia's feet are still better than a whole Angela Gossow, you know. >)






 On a random note, people, one of my friend's relative is going to be married with Johan Liiva, and I may get the chance to meet him  He's an awesome person, lets see whether or not I'll be able to get a free VIP ticket for non-exist's next concert.... heheh....


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jan 28, 2007)

My favs are: 

Metallica
slipknot
system of a down
trivium
bullet for my valentine
children of bodom
iron maiden


----------



## CABLE (Jan 30, 2007)

To the guy defending Arch Enemy's "musicianship", they aren't that talented.  Music is laden with generic and repetitive guitar along with boring substandard drumming.  I don't care for the vocalist either, but that's my personal opinion.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 30, 2007)

I wasn't necessarily defending their musicianship, I know there's better music out there and that they aren't the greatest band, but they're nowhere near the worst and I enjoy some of their music.  I was mainly trying to state that a bands looks plays no part into me liking them, only their music.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2007)

hamoodi_19 said:
			
		

> My favs are:
> 
> Metallica
> slipknot
> ...



You sir, have a horrible taste in metal. 


If you like heavy stuff, listen to Death, D.R.I., Crowbar, the Accüsed, Motörhead, Anal Cunt, Fuck... I'm Dead, Napalm Death, Grim Reaper, the Melvins and most stuff in the genres of sludge metal, doom metal, grindcore, thrash, punk metal, crossover thrash, etc.


----------



## CABLE (Jan 30, 2007)

Emosauce said:


> You sir, have a horrible taste in metal.
> 
> 
> If you like heavy stuff, listen to Death, D.R.I., Crowbar, the Acc?sed, Mot?rhead, Anal Cunt, Fuck... I'm Dead, Napalm Death, Grim Reaper, the Melvins and most stuff in the genres of sludge metal, doom metal, grindcore, thrash, punk metal, crossover thrash, etc.



Thrash sucks, and someone who likes speed metal bands and such would see it as shit too.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2007)

^ Well maybe you have a shit taste in music, eh? ;D


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 30, 2007)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> Thrash sucks, and someone who likes speed metal bands and such would see it as shit too.



eh?

I suggest you listen to some Vio-Lence then coz that's too much of a crass statement to be taken lightly


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2007)

speed metal = thrash metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 30, 2007)

actually its a different approach to speed metal, relying heavily on alternate picking and palm muting as apposed to fast rythm sections and "party time" lyrics


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2007)

Trash... sucks...??? Burn him!!111oneone


----------



## CABLE (Jan 31, 2007)

Emosauce said:


> speed metal = thrash metal.



What are you smoking?  Uneducated mainstream knowledge is strong with you.  Speed metal is nothing like thrash.  Thrash is disorganized, sloppy music with heavy punk influence.  Alot of times thrash is mistaken as punk in mainstream as well as speed being mistaken for thrash.  

Speed is Megadeth, Metallica, and Motorhead.

Thrash is DRI, Municipal Waste, S.O.D.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2007)

You obviously have no idea what thrash is. Thrashcore may be what you are thinking of, but thrash metal is NOT sloppy. Listen to the album Thrash Zone by DRI or anything by Nuclear Assault. Municipal Waste, Suicidal Tendencies, SOD, MOD, Kreator, Sodom, none of these bands are "sloppy".

I would not consider Motorhead speed metal, more NWOBHM.


----------



## CABLE (Jan 31, 2007)

Emosauce said:


> You obviously have no idea what thrash is. Thrashcore may be what you are thinking of, but thrash metal is NOT sloppy. Listen to the album Thrash Zone by DRI or anything by Nuclear Assault. Municipal Waste, Suicidal Tendencies, SOD, MOD, Kreator, Sodom, none of these bands are "sloppy".
> 
> I would not consider Motorhead speed metal, more NWOBHM.



I meant sloppy in terms of sound punkish and raw.  Municipal Waste is massively.  They suck hard.  Saw them open for GWAR, blew hard.


----------



## Trias (Feb 1, 2007)

Omg, what faggotry is this, Motorhead is obviously NWOBHM. It's one of its pioneers actually. 

 ... this is getting worse and worse.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 1, 2007)

Sasunaru, why don't you just GTFO? If you want to listen to your weak little pussy shit, fine. Let us who want brutal music listen to it without you saying it sucks.

And Municipal Waste rock, way more than Gwar.


----------



## midnight_walker (Feb 2, 2007)

NP: Arch Enemy - Leader Of The Rats

Arch Enemy is an awesome band...

Angela Gossow is a hell of a singer!

I didn't know that babes could sing so deep (yes, she is damn nice!)


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 2, 2007)

compared to Corpsegrinder Fisher, she's an ant. But compared to anyone in the death-grind world, they tend to be. Except maybe the lead singer of Prostitute Disfigurement, he's a fucking beast


----------



## Trias (Feb 3, 2007)

Midnight Walker /

 Hmm, Leader of the Rats is surely a good song, lyrics are also somewhat better compared to the rest of the album, if you ask me. 

 And you get two free internets for posting that pic.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 3, 2007)

Man, Fuck... I'm Dead is some brutal shit.


----------



## CABLE (Feb 7, 2007)

Emosauce said:


> Sasunaru, why don't you just GTFO? If you want to listen to your weak little pussy shit, fine. Let us who want brutal music listen to it without you saying it sucks.
> 
> And Municipal Waste rock, way more than Gwar.



GWAR is a highly skilled technical metal band.  MW is banging and screaming.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 7, 2007)

Yay for poorly thought out posts, flames and all around idiocy.

Emosauce, SASUNARU, guys. Shut up.

Please.

This little fight is giving me a headache, and the consistent mis-statements are making other people irritable.

Now, *ED!* knows I hate to say this, but in terms of knowledge, Emosauce actually came out on top, despite the fact, that as always, his flaming is about as exciting as a new Blink 182 album, and in depth as the latest Simple Plan outting. Face it dude, you have no talent for harassment, you can not even come up with moderately interesting insults, instead relying on the morons secret weapon. Lame insults, and sad statements of 'fact'. See exibit A: 





> Sasunaru, why don't you just GTFO? _If you want to listen to your weak little pussy shit, fine_. Let us who want brutal music listen to it without you saying it sucks.
> 
> _And Municipal Waste rock, way more than Gwar_.



SASUNARU, please to be doing a little more research, I recommend the Brave Words and Bloody Knuckles archive. As statements such as: 





> Thrash sucks, and someone who likes speed metal bands and such would see it as shit too.


 and: 





> Speed is Megadeth, Metallica, and Motorhead.
> 
> Thrash is DRI, Municipal Waste, S.O.D.



See, looking at metallica and megadeth, the phrase Bay Area Thrash raises its head.  Look it up.

Now do not take this too badly gents, I enjoy a good verbal battle, but you two are going at it like two blindmen in a gunfight.

Motorhead are NWOBHM. period. They influenced Thrash, but they themselves are not. Slayer influenced Death metal, but they are not. Municipal Waste are noisy, and in no way compare to GWAR. Period.

Angela Gassow is hot, I would totally watch Crotchduster lick her ass.

Posessed started Death metal, Death made it fucking cooler. (Also, Lalonde from Primus was in Posessed.....strange little fact.)

Last but not least, Blind Illusion is sublimely awesome, Clayppol warped Thrash.

Check it out.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 7, 2007)

did i ever pimp Blind Illusion? I can't remember. Took me forever to find that damn album as it happens...

Also, another strange little fact: LaLonde was not only in Possessed, but also in Blind Illusion (its how he met Les)

STRANGE FACTS ALL AROUND!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Feb 7, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Angela Gassow is hot, I would totally watch Crotchduster lick her ass.



would you watch Crotchduster do lines of coke off her ass while the dog, Cain, licked peanut butter off her box?  Because i know i sure would...


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread needs more tech/math/avantgarde metal.  Check out mah pimp.

Behold... The Arctopus


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep. laLonde is one of those people whose genius and influence is vastly under-rated.

Posessed, and Primus, two phenomenally influential bands, Blind Illusion, one of the coolest thrash bands evar.

I did not remember seeing the Blind Illusion pimp during your awesome Caypool mega-pimp though.

It took me the better part of two years to track this gem down.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 8, 2007)

well according to the pimp archive, i did pimp it, so w00t!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2007)

Possibly needing a repimp?


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 8, 2007)

i can just up it for you if you wish  if you got slsk, that'd be easier


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 8, 2007)

mon the metal heads


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 8, 2007)

Blind Illusion should be shared.

as should Posessed actually.


----------



## Neenah (Feb 8, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Blind Illusion should be shared.
> 
> as should Posessed actually.



Gimme!

<333


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 8, 2007)

i should pimp the 2 Possessed albums i have and Blind Illusion album in one pack eh?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2007)

Si.              .


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 8, 2007)

okies, i'll up it tomorrow for yous two. Anyone else want it?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Feb 8, 2007)

i'll take it


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 9, 2007)

Hmmm, I like In Flames and Nile   check out my last.fm (linked in my sig) to see what else I listen to.

NP: In Flames - Colony


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2007)

DeP are pretty sweet.


----------



## Trias (Feb 9, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> okies, i'll up it tomorrow for yous two. Anyone else want it?



 Pimp iiiiiaaaatt


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 11, 2007)

yeah, i should have a couple of long-overdue pimps up tomorrow. Namely Eros and the Possessed/Blind Illusion compilation XD

also, by god, Carcass = so much <333


----------



## Neenah (Feb 12, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> yeah, i should have a couple of long-overdue pimps up tomorrow. Namely Eros and the Possessed/Blind Illusion compilation XD
> 
> also, by god, Carcass = so much <333


YES YES 
Can't wait.


----------



## Trias (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm in need of Lacrimas Profundere's "memorandum" album.

 I'll lick anyone who uploads it for me. >)


----------



## midnight_walker (Feb 28, 2007)

Just bought "Manowar - The Day The Earth Shook"-DVD and "Manowar - Gods Of War (Limited Edition)"-CD


----------



## spinstate (Mar 4, 2007)

--

Putting out my begging hat for some metal album recomendations from the experts here  

metal i've enjoyed so far:
Therion (all of it)
Nevermore - This Godless Endeavour
Devin Townsend (all)
Solefald
Ulver
Sigh - Imaginary Sonicscape
Agalloch - Ashes Against the Grain
Indukti
Dark Tranquillity - Damage Done
Maudlin Of The Well
Green Carnation
Soulscar 
The Smalls


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2007)

I will add:

Anathema (especially A Natural Disaster, and Alternative IV)
Ayreon - The Human Equation
Amon Amarth (especially The Fate of Norns and With Oden on Our Side)
Bloodbath
Celtic Frost (especially Into the Pandaemonium and Morbid Tales)
Dog Fashion Disco
Hypocrisy
Mithras
Solefald (most especially In Harmonia Universali and The Viking Odyssey which includes Red for Fire and Black for Death)
Type O Negative
Mors Principium Est
more Nevermore 
Vintersorg
Virgin Black....

Good start bro?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 5, 2007)

add in Human by Death


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2007)

and The Sound of Perserverence by Death

Also:
Blind Illusion - The Sane Asylum
Sentenced - The Funeral Album
Pain (the entire discography)
OhGr - both albums....not necesarily metal....


----------



## spinstate (Mar 5, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> I will add:
> Good start bro?


Yup, now I know why I keep coming back to the MD, thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Okage (Mar 5, 2007)

METAL! I have a complete library of music dedicated to METAL! I like KoRn, Three Days Grace, Cradle of Filth, Papa Roach, Rammstein, Finger Eleven, Pantera, Alice in Chains, Metallica, Motorhead, Black Sabbath, ACDC, mostly everything metal or heavy. I like a lot of others but I don't feel like typing a 1000 names for one post. Maybe some other time though.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2007)

Okage said:


> METAL! I have a complete library of music dedicated to METAL! I like KoRn, Three Days Grace, Cradle of Filth, Papa Roach, Rammstein, Finger Eleven, Pantera, Alice in Chains, Metallica, Motorhead, Black Sabbath, ACDC, mostly everything metal or heavy. I like a lot of others but I don't feel like typing a 1000 names for one post. Maybe some other time though.


I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one laughing at that.  Not, of course, at your choice of music, but rather that some of those are rather poor choices to label as metal.

Welcome anyways.

Listening to the new Dark Tranquility album   Comes out April 17 (in Europe at least) so buy it!


----------



## poona (Mar 5, 2007)

Okage said:


> METAL! I have a complete library of music dedicated to METAL! I like KoRn, Three Days Grace, Cradle of Filth, Papa Roach, Rammstein, Finger Eleven, Pantera, Alice in Chains, Metallica, Motorhead, Black Sabbath, ACDC, mostly everything metal or heavy. I like a lot of others but I don't feel like typing a 1000 names for one post. Maybe some other time though.



Of all the bands listed here that I know of...

Korn: Not farmiliar, but most do not consider it metal.

Three Days Grace: Aren't they a pop band...?

Cradle of Filth: Intense

Papa Roach: Sounds like hard rock to me

Pantera: Machismo Metal Machine (awesome!!!)

Metallica: Awesome stuff (Load onwards is not considered metal, though still enjoyable)

Motorhead: Lemmy said in an interview that they were a punk rock band, and were thought to be metal because they had long hair.

Sabbath: Founders of metal

AC/DC:Rock.


----------



## Star Juice (Mar 5, 2007)

Okage said:


> METAL! I have a complete library of music dedicated to METAL! I like KoRn, Three Days Grace, Cradle of Filth, Papa Roach, Rammstein, Finger Eleven, Pantera, Alice in Chains, Metallica, Motorhead, Black Sabbath, ACDC, mostly everything metal or heavy. I like a lot of others but I don't feel like typing a 1000 names for one post. Maybe some other time though.



You have awesome taste in true metal \m/ 

Korn basically revived the entire genre. You forgot Slipknot though, the heavy-as-fuck forefathers of modern technical death metal.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2007)

Star Juice said:


> You have awesome taste in true metal \m/
> 
> Korn basically revived the entire genre. You forgot Slipknot though, the heavy-as-fuck forefathers of modern *technical death metal*.


You... can't... be.. serious.......

I hope that is some serious sarcasm there sir.


----------



## Ziltoid (Mar 5, 2007)

yes Slipknot are one of the most over rated "metal" band around


----------



## ssj2yugi (Mar 5, 2007)

Star Juice said:


> You have awesome taste in true metal \m/
> 
> Korn basically revived the entire genre. You forgot Slipknot though, the heavy-as-fuck forefathers of modern technical death metal.



yep, what a complete fucktard :\

Cata, have you heard anything about the new Dark Tranquillity album?  Hell, I didn't even think they were releasing one this year.  Now I got something to look forward to haha


----------



## Star Juice (Mar 5, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> yep, what a complete fucktard :\



What do you mean? Anyone who knows _anything_ about metal knows that Slipknot pioneered tech death. Their brutality, compositional complexity, and sophisticated dark lyrics more or less defined the the entire genre. Why do you think they're so famous? It's because they have talent. The MTV millions can't be wrong.

As for Korn, I'm serious they revitalized metal when it was dying out. When Korn's _Korn_ was released in 1994, it was like the metal underground came back to life. There was nothing else exciting happening in the scene during the early 1990s, not even in say, Scandinavia for example.

What kind of metal do you listen to anyway? Poser bands like Suffocation and Gorguts? Psh, take your Nile/Belphegor/Necrophagist offal somewhere else dl some Limp Bizkit for a truly heavy listening experience.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2007)

^Considering the names you dropped, I am going to assume that the comments concerning Korn and Limp Bizkit and Slipknot are intended as sarcastic irony, and thus not point out how ignorant those statements sound.

If those comments are in fact NOT intentionally mistated ironies, then I highly recommend a breakfast of high velocity mid caliber metal slugs.

Yeah I heard about the Dark Tranquillity release, and am rather looking forwrad to it.


----------



## Star Juice (Mar 6, 2007)

^I'll be having eggs, muffins and a glass of orange juice.

My friend got a hold of the new DT album. From what I can gather it's a continuation of Damage Done and Character, but with more slow passages and the sparing use of clean vox. They brought in a female vocalist for one song too, like they used to do. I have high hopes for it even though I'm fonder of their old sound.

I'm rather relieved they decided to name it _Fiction_ instead of _InsignifiCUNT_.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 6, 2007)

Heh. Welcome.

As to the use of female vox and more clean, this pleases me to no end, his clean vox have always impressed me, and I look forward to the continued progression of one of Swedens foremost melo-death originators.

Also, insignifiCUNT is a truly amusing album title. It instantly makes me think of Papa Joe from the Boondick Saints.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 6, 2007)

Normally, I leave the flaming to people who are good at it, but...

StarJuice: If you are going to be a musical elitist, at least choose a band that _might_ be considered a Pioneer of anything other than mediocre corporate sludge. [/indie]


----------



## Star Juice (Mar 6, 2007)

^ Eh?...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 6, 2007)

Star Juice said:


> What do you mean? *Anyone who knows anything about metal knows that Slipknot pioneered tech death. Their brutality, compositional complexity, and sophisticated dark lyrics more or less defined the the entire genre. Why do you think they're so famous? It's because they have talent. The MTV millions can't be wrong.*
> 
> As for Korn, I'm serious they revitalized metal when it was dying out. When Korn's _Korn_ was released in 1994, it was like the metal underground came back to life. There was nothing else exciting happening in the scene during the early 1990s, not even in say, Scandinavia for example.
> 
> What kind of metal do you listen to anyway? Poser bands like Suffocation and Gorguts? Psh, take your Nile/Belphegor/Necrophagist offal somewhere else dl some Limp Bizkit for a truly heavy listening experience.


 
That right there.

I can name several bands off the top of my head right now, that are more complex, lyrically better, and more phosisticated than Slipknot.

Normally I don't like to flame, but I thought that I should have my feelings known.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 6, 2007)

X said:


> That right there.
> 
> I can name several bands off the top of my head right now, that are more complex, lyrically better, and more phosisticated than Slipknot.
> 
> Normally I don't like to flame, but I thought that I should have my feelings known.



X, you have failed im afraid. You have been duped by obvious sarcasm. You may now feel ashamed and sulk


----------



## Star Juice (Mar 6, 2007)

...lol....


----------



## Nega (Mar 6, 2007)

Star Juice said:


> ^I'll be having eggs, muffins and a glass of orange juice.
> 
> My friend got a hold of the new DT album. From what I can gather it's a continuation of Damage Done and Character, but with more slow passages and the sparing use of clean vox. They brought in a female vocalist for one song too, like they used to do. I have high hopes for it even though I'm fonder of their old sound.
> 
> I'm rather relieved they decided to name it _Fiction_ instead of _InsignifiCUNT_.



Its a pretty solid album - vocals are understandable 80% of the time (greatly improved) and there is a distinct sound about this album. I don't think it sounds like damage done like some people say.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 6, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> X, you have failed im afraid. You have been duped by obvious sarcasm. You may now feel ashamed and sulk



D:  I feel so ashamed...


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 6, 2007)

Star Juice said:


> ...lol....



Do you really think Limp Dick, Korn, and ShitKnot are truely metal?


----------



## Nega (Mar 6, 2007)

RAEL METUHL


----------



## spinstate (Mar 7, 2007)

Anybody up for Soulscar's "Victim Impact Statement" album? I've got it uploaded atm.


----------



## Trias (Mar 7, 2007)

Star Juice just pwned this thread and all sarcasmless carps single handely.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 7, 2007)

Trias said:


> Star Juice just pwned this thread and all sarcasmless carps single handely.



i found it to be a majestic and beautiful sight myself


----------



## Trias (Mar 7, 2007)

I concur with my highest regards.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 7, 2007)

spinstate said:


> Anybody up for Soulscar's "Victim Impact Statement" album? I've got it uploaded atm.



Fuck yeah, pass it over. I only have Engdame and Character Assassination.

Want this.


----------



## less (Mar 7, 2007)

Pitchfork's Metal column is this week about DHG's new album, and features a lot of lenghty quotes from my good friend and mentor Svein Egil Hatlevik. I think it's rather good.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 7, 2007)

DHG is a pretty unusual group, the fusion of post-black with industrial and atmospheric elements gives them a truly unique sound.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Mar 7, 2007)

spinstate said:


> Anybody up for Soulscar's "Victim Impact Statement" album? I've got it uploaded atm.



i'll take it


----------



## Trias (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd also like to have Victim Impact Statement as well. Thanks >)


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 7, 2007)

Soulscar seriously deserve more attention, this is melo-death fused with industrial and SYL-esque moments.


----------



## spinstate (Mar 7, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Soulscar seriously deserve more attention, this is melo-death fused with industrial and SYL-esque moments.


Sent, check your PMs.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2007)

spinstate said:


> Sent, check your PMs.


 
Are you still looking for Metal recomendations?


----------



## Nega (Mar 7, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Soulscar seriously deserve more attention, this is melo-death fused with industrial and SYL-esque moments.



They'd be even better if not for their female vocalist.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2007)

Any chance I can still get the Soulscar album?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 8, 2007)

The female vocals are unusual, there is no denying it, and I admit not my favourite tracks.


----------



## Fang (Mar 8, 2007)

Does this thread include the discussion of true Hardcore genre music? Anyway I call on a Slayer and 3 Inch Blood appresh.


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 8, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Any chance I can still get the Soulscar album?


Secondified, pwetty pweease? ^_^


----------



## spinstate (Mar 8, 2007)

X said:


> Are you still looking for Metal recomendations?



Of course, the more the better!  



Stumpy said:


> Any chance I can still get the Soulscar album?



Sent to both.


----------



## Fang (Mar 8, 2007)

Has anyone here heard of Clone-Circle?


----------



## _0Tu_R@N_ (Mar 9, 2007)

Iron Maiden,Metallica,Black Sabbath,Motorhead,Led Zeppelin,Judas Priest,Slayer are among the best metal bands ever...they are legends...


----------



## Fang (Mar 9, 2007)

No one has heard of Clone-Circle...?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 9, 2007)

only about 3 people from the Metal Thread read my essay on grindcore XD

this section has lost a whole lotta respect in my eyes


----------



## World_Funeral88 (Mar 9, 2007)

I like metal, my favourite artists at the minute are Burzum, Necrophagist, Deicide, Nile, Amon Amarth, Death, Morbid Angel, Bathory, Darkthrone, Emperor, Immortal, Satyricon and many others. I also enjoy a lot of folk metal and power metal.


----------



## Star Juice (Mar 10, 2007)

_0Tu_R@N_ said:


> Iron Maiden,Metallica,Black Sabbath,Motorhead,Led Zeppelin,Judas Priest,Slayer are among the best metal bands ever...they are legends...



This quote just got me thinking. These guys are "legends." Metal hasn't even been around for half a century yet. I think I'm relatively safe in assuming that metal's going to be played for a long, long time to come. In other words, the *best* metal songs (assuming there is such a thing) won't even exist during our lifetimes. Kinda depressing, no?


----------



## delirium (Mar 10, 2007)

So.. who feels like sharing that Soulscar with me?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2007)

Star Juice said:


> This quote just got me thinking. These guys are "legends." Metal hasn't even been around for half a century yet. I think I'm relatively safe in assuming that metal's going to be played for a long, long time to come. In other words, the *best* metal songs (assuming there is such a thing) won't even exist during our lifetimes. Kinda depressing, no?


 
Not really.

There's some amazing metal right now, and I'm fine with what I've got now.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 12, 2007)

Uuuuhhh Metal is TEH way \,,/_(^_^)_\,,/

Sonata Arctica
System Of A Down
Atreyu
In Flames
Static X
Stratovarius
Ill Nino
Disturbed

They are awesome i luuuuuuuuuv them x)


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 12, 2007)

Delirium said:


> So.. who feels like sharing that Soulscar with me?



That can be arranged.

I reckon.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> That can be arranged.
> 
> I reckon.


 
Can it really?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes, I will endeavour to set up the collection for you good fellas

Also, I should get Laura that La Ruda Salska album...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2007)

Thankee much.

Also, to Spinstate:I highly recommend Psychotic Waltz for a recommendation!


----------



## spinstate (Mar 13, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Thankee much.
> 
> Also, to Spinstate:I highly recommend Psychotic Waltz for a recommendation!



Didn't you pimp that a while back?  
Yeah I liked Pyschotic Waltz


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2007)

Why not give into the *Pain* and dig on some industrial nu-metal from a a death metal genius....


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Mar 13, 2007)

So I heard this one Dragonforce song I like, Fury of the Storm and Storm the Burning Fields, and I'm pretty sure I like this band now.

Any recommendations for some other Dragonforce songs I would like?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 13, 2007)

Anything. All their songs sound the same.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> Anything. All their songs sound the same.


 
Ouch.

@Spinstate:  Yeah, I think I pimped Into the Everflow, but they still have 3 other high quality albums, and in my opinion, never did make a bad album.  Still, have fun trying to find the others. >.>

I have A Social Grace and Bleeding too


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 13, 2007)

> Ouch.


Truth can be harsh. ;_;

But it's really true. They play so fast and the vocalist has no vocal range making all their songs sound almost exactly the same. I suppose there are slight differences but I can't help but to think these guys have no variety and are boring. Then again, I'm no fan of power metal in the first place. Although I do think there are good power metal acts out there. Dragonforce simply is not one of them.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> Truth can be harsh. ;_;
> 
> But it's really true. They play so fast and the vocalist has no vocal range making all their songs sound almost exactly the same. I suppose there are slight differences but I can't help but to think these guys have no variety and are boring. Then again, I'm no fan of power metal in the first place. Although I do think there is good power metal acts out there and Dragonforce is not one of them.


 
Oh, don't get me wrong, I tire quickly of them too.

My brother is obsessed witht the power metal genre, and Dragon Force are up there.  And even he admits that one CD is just about the same as the rest.  After about half of one of their songs, I give it a rest and listen to something else.  It's just not for me.  I don't some some power metal, Kamelot and Symphony X are quite good.


----------



## Ziltoid (Mar 13, 2007)

I like Dragonforce rather alot but yes all there music dose start to sound the same after a bit but from what I've heard they are a great live band to see


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 14, 2007)

As far as power metal, I am a huge fan of Ayreon and Star One, or Rage...now that is a band with much talent.

I may even pimp them one day...Blind Guardian still tickle my fancy...but then I also love Queen.


----------



## Ziltoid (Mar 14, 2007)

yes i've been listening to alot of Blind Guardian lately same with Edguy


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 14, 2007)

Speaking of Ayreon, I was reading this Arjen Lucassen interview and now I feel like shit.



> On top of everything else, I lost my sense of taste and smell (Anosmia) two months ago and sunk into a deep depression. With medical help and, most of all, the help of my closest friends (including Jolanda) I'm slowly climbing out of the black hole now. Last week I kicked my own butt back into the studio and fortunately the inspiration is slowly beginning to flow again.



Sucks so much. I feel really bad for him.

 for the whole interview. I don't think Ayreon is power metal (barring a few songs which strongly remind me of power metal) and seems like Ayreon's next album will be even more progressive.


----------



## spinstate (Mar 14, 2007)

also toss in Kamelot and Stratovarius as a couple of good power metal bands.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 14, 2007)

Any particular Primordial or Morrigan albums I should check out? Dunno where to start with either.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 14, 2007)

Any albums by Primordial and Morrigan will suffice I think, though, I myself am not a big fan of Morrigan.

But Waylander also kick some major ass.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 14, 2007)

Just picking them up because you mentioned them yesterday when I was whining about wanting good celtic stuff. I may not have specified good >_>

So skipping them and choosing a primordial at random. You have any Waylander on you? Oink seems to be fresh out. I can still check slsk now that I have that, I suppose.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 14, 2007)

actually no I do not
and if you happen to come by any, I would like to have some again
I wanna make a good folk/black compilation for a friend.

Possibly a copy for myself as well


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 14, 2007)

Alright. I found _Rewakening Pride Once Lost_ and _The Light, The Dark, and The Endless Knot_. I'll get them your way when they finish. COuldn't find either of their first two though =/

[edit]

After spinning them just now, I am in love with _Rewakening Pride Once Lost_, but I didn't really care for _The Light, The Dark, and The Endless Knot_ too much. I'll go ahead and send both to you after a while, or tomorrow, but unless my opinions change with more spins [as they sometimes do - these days a lot less frequently than it used to be though. I guess listening is getting easier still], I'd call the latter a bit crap, which is sort of sad; and the former just right peachy love.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> Speaking of Ayreon, I was reading this Arjen Lucassen interview and now I feel like shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That does suck.  I hope he does pull out of it, as I known the feeling.  Except losing taste and smell, that's gotta be weird.



spinstate said:


> also toss in Kamelot and Stratovarius as a couple of good power metal bands.


 
I'd say Kamelot over Stratovarius, but yeah, they are pretty awesome.  And Jens Johansen is an amazing keyboardist.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 14, 2007)

I remember enjoyint the Light, The Dark and the Endless Knot myself, bt that was many moons ago.


----------



## Trias (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone who talks about Power Metal yet hasn't still listened to Gamma Ray is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Or a Korn Fan. Have your true metal here.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2007)

Trias said:


> Anyone who talks about Power Metal yet hasn't still listened to Gamma Ray is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Or a Korn Fan. Have your true metal here.


 
Gamma Ray?  Oh god, I need the 101 Rules of Power Metal link right now.

But, if you say it's good, I guess I'll give 'em a shot.


----------



## Ziltoid (Mar 14, 2007)

there you go the 101 rules of power metal 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 1. You have one goal: be epic.
2. Let no sound be lonely. If there's a guitar solo, harmonize it. If there's singing, make it a choir.
3. Keyboards offer a way to add thousands of different textures to a song. Find two of those that you like and use them on every song you write.
4. In a power metal world, everything steel is good, and anything good must be compared to steel.
5. You are not bound to sing about Satan, evil, and/or darkness.
6. You are bound to sing about dragons, freedom, and/or power metal.
7. Remember how no sound should be alone? Same goes for albums. Everything can have a sequel!
8. You are allowed to be blonde.
9. Swords enhance your credibility and your performance. Be sure to carry one regardless of whether or not you know anything about using one.
10. Pick a theme and stick to it. Manowar are warriors of true metal, and they don't get to sing about anything else. Rhapsody has their Algalord chronicles. Hammerfall has their steel, hammers, and templar. Running Wild has pirates. Blind Guardian has Tolkein. None of them are allowed to sing about anything else.
11. If you have to sing about something else, put together a side project to do it. Avantasia is the perfect model.
12. Ballads are permissible.
13. That doesn't mean your ballads can suck.
14. The longer a song is, the more epic it is. See rule #1.
15. More solos means more epic.
16. If at all possible, be Michael Kiske.
17. If this is not possible, pretend to be Michael Kiske.
18. Your album cover should include at least one of the following: fire, steel, weird glowing magical items, irregularly muscular men, fists thrust into the air, weaponry, magic creatures (preferably dragons), or bright beams of light around somebody/something.
19. 'Grim' and 'necro' don't apply here; they just make you look silly. Now go back to singing your 20 minute epic about dragonslaying!
20. Power metal depends on power chords.
21. 16th notes are the only notes.
22. Unless you're singing, in which case you are not permitted to hold a note for any less than 2 bars.
23. Keyboards get solos, too.
24. If you can't be Michael Kiske, you can at least be Timo Tolkki.
25. Actually, don't be Timo Tolkki.
26. In case you didn't know, "symphonic" is synonymous with "epic." See rule #1.
27. Just because 300 bands before you have already done "epic," there's always room for more.
28. Songs come in two tempos: metal and ballad.
29. You are officially the only group of people who can refer to themselves as 'mighty' without being laughed at. Much.
30. Audiences need to be able to sing along. Make it catchy.
31. Sing in English, even though your fan-base will be comprised entirely of Brazilians, Germans, Japanese, Swedes, and Finns. See rule #30: if it's not catchy, it's harder to sing in a language that is not your first.
32. Play in as many bands as possible. More side projects and guest appearances means more epic!
33. Tight. Pants.
34. You don't have to detune your guitars.
35. Though you probably should drop them a half-step.
36. Unfortunately, you need at least two guitar players. How else are you going to have dueling guitar solos?
37. Keyboards may substitute for one guitar player, as long as they can solo.
38. Fortunately, you don't need a bass player! Or at least, you never have to use the same bassist twice.
39. Begin all songs with one big swelling chord on the keyboard.
40. Acoustic guitars are allowed. Sometimes.
41. It's not a tour, it's a crusade!
42. Layer your vocals, hundreds upon hundreds of times. Don't worry about them live.
43. Never use mundane words in your lyrics. Nothing is epic if you don't use words like "majesty," "glorious," "magical," and so on.
44. Wizards! You need wizards!
45. Although your costume does not require corpse paint, it will require a cape, lots of jewelry, and the aforementioned swords.
46. Unless you are Manowar, in which case you are too metal for clothing.
47. Come to think of it, don't be Manowar.
48. Wear armor if at all possible. Hammerfall can give you an idea of the variety of acceptable armors, ranging from leather to ring-mail.
49. Songs don't begin at full speed. Gradually work your way into an epic frenzy.
50. Hail true metal!
51. Acoustic guitars are for intros and bridges. Then crush them with steel.
52. Epic. Tight. Pants.
53. Higher vocals are epic vocals. Female lead singers are great for this.
54. So, male lead singes should sound like female singers. See rule #52.
55. True warriors can tell the difference between albums.
56. Concept albums are totally epic. Nobody will ever see it coming.
57. Liner notes must include pages of backstory, either of your epic saga of conquest over dragons and evil or of your epic battles with alcoholism while recording the album.
58. Drugs aren't metal.
59. Beer, however, can be served in all kinds of true metal ways.
60. "Flagons of ale." It's appropriate to your fantasy-riddled lyrics, and it almost looks like "dragons," so you score extra points.
61. Since you can't get away with grunts, growls, and other troll-like noises, you will have to sing.
62. Your accent will show as a consequence.
63. To compensate, sing about killing trolls. Preferably with the swords that you carry onstage.
64. More sequels = more epic. See rule #7.
65. Guest vocalists, guest guitarists, and any special appearances from outside your band will make your sound more epic, even if the track sounds just like all the other songs on the album with an extra solo.
666. Norsk Arysk Blak Metal! Rahhh!!!
67. Begin songs at half-tempo, and then, when listeners least expect it (i.e. at exactly the same time it happens in all your other songs) kick into full speed complete with double-bass and power chords.
68. Bass players: one note. Really fast.
69. But include one enormous crazy-ass bass fill before the chorus, even though the production will bury you so far in the mix that most people won't realize your band has a bass player.
70. Just because you don't play black metal doesn't mean you can't use Tolkein.
71. Whenever you short of ideas, pick up your Dungeons and Dragons books. You might as well be the first band to sing about owlbears.
72. Never leave Europe.
73. For purposes of rule #72, Japan may be counted as part of Europe.
74. Oh, and South America was colonized by Europeans, so it can count too.
75. Orchestras make a great addition to your album. Since you can't afford one, find a new patch on your keyboard.
76. If your live album does not have the crowd singing all the harmony parts for you, you aren't epic enough to justify a live album.
77. If you are European, use as many archaic English words in your lyrics as you can. Obfuscation is epic!
78. If you are South American, your lyrics should be closer to standard English, though nobody will ever read them.
79. If you are U.S. American, you probably aren't actually a power metal band. Sing about tanks, or something.
80. If you are Italian, write some lyrics in Latin. Your American fans won't be able to tell the difference between your Italian lyrics and your Latin ones, but Latin is epic.
81. Remember, shaving is epic, haircuts are not.
82. Entire albums must be recorded in the same key.
83. For that matter, entire careers may also be recorded in the same key.
84. Guitarists, remember: dun da-da dun da-da dun da-da
85. Make your band logo very angular, but perfectly legible.
86. More than a logo, you need a mascot.
87. He need not be distinguishable from Eddie, but he does need to be on all your album covers.
88. At your first gig, if you feel a "rising force", do be sure not to get it all over your audience.
89. Record your best songs unplugged, and sell them as an EP.
90. Do not expect anyone to buy the EP.
91. Remember, power metal fans are not gay. They are just comfortable with their masculinity.
92. Sing along.
93. Don't get caught singing along.
94. Glitter is not epic.
95. Neither is body oil. See rule #47.
96. If you see a black metaller in the woods pretending to be a troll, see rule #9 and rule #63.
97. In your liner notes, thank everybody you toured with, even if they're Stratovarius.
98. Complain about Stratovarius constantly even though you've bought all their albums and listen to them more than anything else in your collection.
99. Power metal must be pure; do not mix it with other metal styles.
100. To repeat: be epic.
101. I ran out of funny things to say way back at rule #52, but any less than 101 rules would so not be epic.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2007)

For Fans of Planet X, this should be of interest.

The release dates will be:
*Germany, Austria, Switzerland: May 18th, 2007 *
*Rest of Europe: May 21st, 2007 *
*North America: May 22nd, 2007 *
*Japan - TBA
*


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 15, 2007)

Trias said:


> Anyone who talks about Power Metal yet hasn't still listened to Gamma Ray is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Or a Korn Fan. Have your true metal here.




Sonata Arctica is *THE* Melodic Power Metal!!!

!_!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the Soulscar cata, it fucking rocks.


----------



## Trias (Mar 15, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Gamma Ray?  Oh god, I need the 101 Rules of Power Metal link right now.
> 
> But, if you say it's good, I guess I'll give 'em a shot.



 Shall I give upload you a mixed pimp pack or just give you some album recommendations?



Vetano-sama said:


> Sonata Arctica is *THE* Melodic Power Metal!!!
> 
> !_!



 no.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Mixed Pack please.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 15, 2007)

If you decide on the former option, feel free to send it my way too, please.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 15, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Thanks for the Soulscar cata, it fucking rocks.



Glad you liked it. It all written by one guy, and he brings in session musicians usually for shows and albums. Though, usually the same guys. 

But Soulscar has been cursed as a live entity, with painfully bad luck at shows, though amazingly good at getting to open for huge names...SYL, Therion, Dimmu Borgir, DTB....but electrical problems and personal crsis doth haunt this little band.

They are fucking good, when they get the issues fixed though, and when they opened for Therion, I was thoroughly blown away.

Pass them on is my only request. Let metal-heads hear that


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 15, 2007)

Of course. Hell, I already have, though only to one person. 

Circumstantially bad shows are depressing =/ I can only imagine how much it must suck when it's you on stage having shit go wrong. Hell, imaginging it is half of what's depressing >_< The other half being having to watch potential get ground under the heel of coincidence.

I didn't know it was a one person production project though, as usual, that serves to make it more impressive.


----------



## isanon (Mar 15, 2007)

Trias said:


> Anyone who talks about Power Metal yet hasn't still listened to Gamma Ray is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Or a Korn Fan. Have your true metal here.


what if you listen to dragonland ?? 
Bang


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone who likes Power Metal and hasn't listened to Edguy needs to do so. Now.

And on a completely unrelated note: the new Vintersorg album leaked a few days ago, and boy is it ever awesome. It's basically a mix of both their folk and progressive styles, and it's rocking my socks off.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Seiken Enhasa said:


> Anyone who likes Power Metal and hasn't listened to Edguy needs to do so. Now.
> 
> And on a completely unrelated note: the new Vintersorg album leaked a few days ago, and boy is it ever awesome. It's basically a mix of both their folk and progressive styles, and it's rocking my socks off.


 
Oh, I've heard Edguy, it's just not for me.


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Mar 15, 2007)

Heaven and Hell is currently doing a world tour.

For those who are wondering, it's the name of the Black Sabbath lineup during the "Heaven and Hell" album is using for this tour (since they can't call themselves Black Sabbath). I'm assuming they'll be playing songs from that album and "The Mob Rules".

I'm gonna go see them in May. Anyone else going?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2007)

Seiken Enhasa said:


> Anyone who likes Power Metal and hasn't listened to Edguy needs to do so. Now.
> 
> And on a completely unrelated note: the new Vintersorg album leaked a few days ago, and boy is it ever awesome. It's basically a mix of both their folk and progressive styles, and it's rocking my socks off.



I WANT THIS!

>.>

Please....

Pleeeeaaaaasee.........

>.<


----------



## Ziltoid (Mar 16, 2007)

Seiken Enhasa said:


> Anyone who likes Power Metal and hasn't listened to Edguy needs to do so. Now.



and also Yngwie J. Malmsteen


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2007)

Ahahahhahaha.....

I am sorry, I know Malmsteen is a brilliantly fast player, and he has some talent as a composer...but he is so over-inflated, and has the worst taste in vocalists.

Many of his instrumental pieces are quite nice though.


----------



## Ziltoid (Mar 16, 2007)

yes he is a great player and yes the vocals are rather gay


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2007)

Plus he was a huge influence on Rhapsody, now I believe Rhapsody of Fire.

and while I own two of their albums, Strapoli and Turilli make me laugh, cringe and sigh all at the same time.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2007)

> I WANT THIS!
> 
> >.>
> 
> ...


 
I'm putting it up now if you don't already have it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 16, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Ahahahhahaha.....
> 
> I am sorry, I know Malmsteen is a brilliantly fast player, and he has some talent as a composer...but he is so over-inflated, and has the worst taste in vocalists.
> 
> Many of his instrumental pieces are quite nice though.



I have the Deli Creeps (Bucketheads first band) doing a cover to one of Yngwie's more "vocal" pieces and Maximum Bob (the vocalist) is taking the right piss. It's fucking hilarious


----------



## isanon (Mar 16, 2007)

Seiken Enhasa said:


> And on a completely unrelated note: the new Vintersorg album leaked a few days ago, and boy is it ever awesome. It's basically a mix of both their folk and progressive styles, and it's rocking my socks off.



downloads !


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2007)

Lucky you, I already put it up.


----------



## isanon (Mar 16, 2007)

thank you 

i'll rep you later i have apparently been a rep whore


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 16, 2007)

Trias said:


> no.



I'm pretty concerned with Melodic Power Metal, but none of your favs have been noticed by me yet.


Sonata Arctica>Rest

This is my opinion, you can't change it...


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2007)

Well we won't try then. I personally think Sonata is crap. I personally think 99% of power metal is crap.

On a sidenote...anything new from Isis or Pelican yet? I haven't been keeping track.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Mar 16, 2007)

Isis released a new album a few months back and I believe someone pimped out the new Pelican album that recently leaked


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2007)

Prolly got lost in the pimpswamp. Eh I'll go fetch it on soulseek or something.


----------



## isanon (Mar 16, 2007)

Vetano-sama said:


> Sonata Arctica>Rest



i dont agree (i know your shocked *sarcasm* ) 
but last drop fall > many other ballads


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2007)

Dragon Slayer gave us a link to the Leak, but apparently you missed that.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes I did. I was gone for 2/3 days and came back to 30 unopened pimps in my inbox. So I kinda tossed out everything due to being irritated muchly.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Yes I did. I was gone for 2/3 days and came back to 30 unopened pimps in my inbox. So I kinda tossed out everything due to being irritated muchly.


 
Ahh, well, don't be too angry, it wasn't particularly impressive by Pelican standards.  It was good, just not great.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2007)

Eh no hurry in getting it then. Then again I'm never in a hurry.

Which to go see...:

The Haunted + Municipal Waste
or
Immolation, Krisiun, Grave, Leng Tch'e, Dawn of Azazel

I'm not sure any of those is worth seeing...then again I doubt 12 dollar tickets aren't something very regretable in case they really do suck.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Mar 16, 2007)

I really like The Haunted (wearing a t shirt by them at the moment actually ha) but i've never listened to the rest of those bands, infact i've only heard of Municipal Waste and Immolation


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2007)

I can not claim to be an active fan of any of those bands,


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2007)

You don't know Leng Tch'e? *tsk*

Im not sure about the Haunted. I know I used to have some albums of them on my comp but I can't even remember what they sounded like.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 16, 2007)

i'd give my left ball to see Municipal Waste if im honest XD


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2007)

Would you give the right one to sleep with them?

Cause I would totally let Devin Townsend keep one of my testicles if I could bear his child....


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2007)

1: Okay. I'll consider giving them your left ball cause honestly...I can't beat that gift.

2: Dropped your adoption faith dear? And I'm afraid Devy already reproduced.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2007)

I know, but if I was going to bear Devin Townsends child, it would be with childbirth and everything

It IS Devin fuckin Townsend you know


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2007)

My overly active mind is having vivid images of Cata giving birth. The baby resembles a pencil and needs to be inflated by the nurses by blowing him up through...

Ugh. Shut up Laura.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2007)

.........


XD

....................

Hhahahahahahahahahah

Inflatable Devy babies.....for the easy-birth option.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2007)

Sometimes I wonder of my mind has an off button...or at least a stand-by one. 

But seriously...blowing Devy's son..that's like...well..blowing Jesus instead of God. Not the same but definitely close enough to be divine. Besides I'm sure Devy's cock burns the mounths of us lesser beings so it's prolly the safe option too.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2007)

The holy Devcock contains too much godliness for one mere mortals mouth....

Yeah, i can see that.

>.>


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2007)

Do you think we might be a bit too obsessed with Devy's genitals?


........


Nah.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2007)

Too obsessed.

I would say people are not obsessed ENOUGH!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2007)

TRUE!

Spread the word of Devy's Holy Grail and why people should drink from it and impregnate themselves.


----------



## Trias (Mar 16, 2007)

Zerst?ren said:


> and also Yngwie J. Malmsteen



 First, no.

 Second, Malmsteen does "neo-classic" kinda, he shouldn't be accepted as any kind of power metal. (and absolutely not just because his choices of vocalists)



Catatonik said:


> Ahahahhahaha.....
> 
> I am sorry, I know Malmsteen is a brilliantly fast player, and he has some talent as a composer...but he is so over-inflated, and has the worst taste in vocalists.
> 
> Many of his instrumental pieces are quite nice though.



 First, no.

 Second, creating a new genre such as "neo-classic" and being an influence for many many guitarist in the world and doing all this without having proper theorical knowledge should not be called inflated in any way.

 Third, that's simply a matter of taste and yours is a very subjective statement, imho.



Vetano-sama said:


> I'm pretty concerned with Melodic Power Metal, but none of your favs have been noticed by me yet.
> 
> Sonata Arctica>Rest
> 
> This is my opinion, you can't change it...



 First, no.

 Second, Power Metal is already supposed to be Melodic. The term melodic power metal is a total bullshit, I dare you to listen to *"Atmospheric Dick Metal"* of my band.

 Third, I didn't talk about any favourites, I just said Gamma Ray and said only that, and if you don't know about Gamma Ray, well, you better go listen to mTV.

 Fourth, no.



Voynich said:


> I personally think 99% of power metal is crap.



 First and last, no.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2007)

No. I said "I think". 

I think alot and it's most certainly not always true on a global scale but on a very personal scale it is true. So sod off.


----------



## Trias (Mar 16, 2007)

Voynich said:


> No. I said "I think".
> 
> I think alot and it's most certainly not always true on a global scale but on a very personal scale it is true. So sod off.



Still, no. Imho, of course.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Mar 16, 2007)

i'll take it Trias


----------



## Trias (Mar 16, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> i'll take it Trias



 Sent, mate. >)


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 16, 2007)

Trias said:


> First, no.
> 
> Second, Malmsteen does "neo-classic" kinda, he shouldn't be accepted as any kind of power metal. (and absolutely not just because his choices of vocalists)
> 
> ...



1. You have no "permissions" , if you wish so, to tell people, what's good or not. Don't you think that opinions exist because of a reason?

2. Since when is MTV the metal tv prog? If somethin is playin on MTV it doesn't mean that it's good (it just might be liked by many people)
MTV is crap, they mostly play Pop n' shitz which I don't listen to (anymore)

3. Melodic Power Metal DOES exist, don't argue with me over it...

4. An opinion can't be true or false, it's an OPINION god damnit -.-

5. Excuse me, if your "noes" are your opinion, but it doesn't seem like it!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2007)

You gotta relax, vetano, before you get slammed, which will be sadly be before the md can broaden you, apparently. If you don't relax, that is.

Trias is being an ass. It happens, and it's not hard to get around it if you don't take it personally, but rather as a statement of type to type...a generalization focused at your face, if you will.

Secondly, relaxing will be helpful in you not getting slammed hard because you throw a fit about the wrongs things in response to his being an ass. Anger blinds and all that hippie shit.

So I'll tell you nicely some of the problems with your counter-statement here:

Opinions have no place in public discussion of quality. There is a misconception that quality is subjective across art as an entire view, but what that is biols down to a copout likely coined by mainstream production in order to push a 'mass conception'-furthering laziness of listening, when in fact, quality can be and is defined when measured properly against the medium and its peers. 

Now, of course no one will know enough to have the complete picture, but the evolution of taste coincides with quality because of the broadening of a base of knowledge and comprehension. This happens naturally because taste is not subjective, merely generally ignorant. 

Point being, "its opinion" will never win you an argument about the quality of a band's music, because it's simply not. Subjectivity is perfectly fine concerning internal appreciation, which for me mostly means that I can manage to like a few things still that I now know aren't very good, as long as I don't try and pawn them off as such. A classic example being DBZ [xD]

I don't think he was recommending mtv as an educational source, unless he's talking about something entirely different than the channel. In fact, judging from seeing his occasional post, I'd wager that he feels more strongly anti-mtv than you seem to. That's not an insult by the way, just an educated guess.

I think he's saying that since power metal is _already_ supposed to be melodic, pinning melodic in front of it is redundant snd meaningless.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 16, 2007)

Perspective said:


> You gotta relax, vetano, before you get slammed, which will be sadly be before the md can broaden you, apparently. If you don't relax, that is.
> 
> Trias is being an ass. It happens, and it's not hard to get around it if you don't take it personally, but rather as a statement of type to type...a generalization focused at your face, if you will.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I ment...

Dude don't get me wrong!
My posts may seem arrogant, offensive, w/e , but they are NOT!

I'm a simple guy, who likes to discuss things, but since my mother language isn't English I'm not very concerned with the "higher" vocabularies and so.

Big excuse from my side, because after I reviewed my post I saw that it looks really some kind of offensive.

Once again: I don't want to offend anyone, I just like discussions alot, so don't get me wrong ^^

*hopes to be understood*

I'm out, going on ski vacation for a week (starting tomorrow)

Keep it up Metal d00ds ;D


----------



## Trias (Mar 16, 2007)

Weh, just listen to the Gamma Ray Pack I sent to you, geez. You're so noisy, even challenging me on that aspect.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 17, 2007)

Trias said:


> First, no.
> 
> Second, creating a new genre such as "neo-classic" and being an influence for many many guitarist in the world and doing all this without having proper theorical knowledge should not be called inflated in any way.
> 
> Third, that's simply a matter of taste and yours is a very subjective statement, imho.



That is nice, I have at no point ever even suggested you 'honest' opinion means anything to me.

Yes, as I said, Malmsteen is a brilliantly fast player. the dude can do shit on a guitar most people can not. But he is still a self-obsessed, egocentric dick who spends far too much time boasting.

Regardless of wether you agree with my taste in music, vocalists or artists, I stand by the fact that Malmsteen constantly has shitty vox on his albums. I did not call him over-rated, just incase the english language is confusing. I said over-inflated, ie: pompous.

Yes it is an opinion. Yes it is mine. yes it is better than other peoples. except a few rarified humans. Yes I am a dick.


----------



## Trias (Mar 17, 2007)

Yet you compliment Malmsteen only on his fast-playing, at that explains your amount of knowledge, kind of taste and quality of opinion to me, as if just fast playing makes someone good, and to make it clear, I think this opinion of yours is shit. Bullshit, bettersaid.

 And your shitty fact is as real as the fact that MTV plays the best music.

 And to be honest again, I don't think you can beat me when it comes to narcism too, so I won't just reply about that last stupid paragraph to avoid changing this divine thread into a war of two narcists.

 Now, shall I send you Gamma Ray Pack too or will you continue listening to Slipknot and Korn? Oh I forgot, I also pride myself in flamebaiting.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 17, 2007)

Alright fucktard. You wanna flame bait.

First it is narcissist, not narcist. Second I am well aware of Malmsteens 'talent'.

The guy has been around for ages, and believe it or not you mouthy twit, I probably know more about music than you. 

Not onlt that Trias, to date, you have done fuck all for justifying your own egocentric attitude, where as I have atleast made an effort to justify myself ninety percent of the time.

If you wanna throw out insults, do your research you imbelcillic waste of scrotal fluid.

You need to do better than suggest I go back to listening to Korn or Slipknot.

Also, no thank you I do not want the Gamma Ray pack, I am already fully familiar with Gamma Ray, as well as Edguy, Kamelot, Sonata Arctica, Blind Guardian, Rhapsody (of Fire), Helloween, and most of the power metal genre.

So with no due respect, blow it out your ass you pompous tit.

Yours truly,
-Me.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 17, 2007)

Heh

...heh.

Anyways, I'm putting together a list of the best power metal available for a friend's friend, so I'll take your opinion on that if you'll give it, cata.


----------



## Fremen (Mar 17, 2007)

hey guys Manowar what genre? ^_^


----------



## midnight_walker (Mar 17, 2007)

Manowar is true Heavy Metal!


----------



## Trias (Mar 17, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Alright fucktard. You wanna flame bait.



 Yeah, that's what I call a hot-thread.



> First it is narcissist, not narcist. Second I am well aware of Malmsteens 'talent'.



 You're well aware of those two facts yet not aware of the fact that "only" is written as "only" not "onlt" as I see. How sad. At least don't make a typo in your post when you bitch about and make fun of typos. Lol.



> The guy has been around for ages, and believe it or not you mouthy twit, I probably know more about music than you.



 Seriously, I doubt that, though I don't give a shit about that too. Though I appreciate your rather creative insults. 



> Not *onlt* that Trias, to date, you have done fuck all for justifying your own egocentric attitude, where as I have atleast made an effort to justify myself ninety percent of the time.



 To date? You're talking as if you've been tailing all my posts around in this thread or something. If we're talking about general posts, can you just give me examples of my own egocentric attitude? If we're talking about this last posts, well, writing creative insulting stuff is not called "effort to justify oneself" or something.



> If you wanna throw out insults, do your research you imbelcillic waste of scrotal fluid.
> 
> You need to do better than suggest I go back to listening to Korn or Slipknot.



 And you obviously need to do better than throwing out those insults around. And research about what, lol.



> Also, no thank you I do not want the Gamma Ray pack, I am already fully familiar with Gamma Ray, as well as Edguy, Kamelot, Sonata Arctica, Blind Guardian, Rhapsody (of Fire), Helloween, and most of the power metal genre.



 Oh sell. It's good to see at least you listen to some good stuff compared to Korn.





 I bet you're the most populist person ever to post in this thread. 




 With all due to respect, drug-smelling pile of populist shit (no, my insults are nowhere near as creative, damn) 





 Weh. Boring.

I wonder whether or not a certain someone will whine about not being a populist and this and that, as if I don't know. Anyways, him (most likely) seeing this will save me from lot of effort of dealing with an idiot who thinks like that. weh, weh, weh.


----------



## Trias (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, and on-topic, Manowar is just a Nanowar rip-off.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 17, 2007)

Both of you.

Please shut the fuck up.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 17, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Both of you.
> 
> Please shut the fuck up.



seconded

10charlimit


----------



## Trias (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay, I'm just ganked and pwned. I'm shutting up now.

 Apparently, it seems like Dark Tranquillity's Fiction has leaked... somehow. Or few songs, may be? I got the news but didn't get anything. Does anyone have it?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Mar 17, 2007)

Trias said:


> Apparently, it seems like Dark Tranquillity's Fiction has leaked... somehow. Or few songs, may be? I got the news but didn't get anything. Does anyone have it?



Yeah, DS pimped it out a few days ago.  It's actually pretty good.  I just burned a data disc with it, character and damage done and they've been getting constant rotation in my truck lately haha


----------



## Synthesis (Mar 17, 2007)

I haven't bothered to plow through all the posts here, but it seems there's, as always, the obligatory 'true metal' bullshit going on, including overusage of 'commercial'. If a 'true metal' band sells a lot of records and/or merchandise, does that make them a commercial band? Does that mean they're not metal anymore..? Is 'true metal' original?

I kinda like Slipknot. They're not the most original music, but quite a few songs have pretty good technical structure. The drums and lead guitar are above average in quite a few songs. Vocals are good as well.

Most bands that are considered 'true metal' just crank out solo after solo after solo and that lost it's originality a long time ago. Does it matter? In the ends it's just all about what you hear, and if you like it.

Technically, metal means a heavy sound with usually distortion, gruff vocals and solo's. That means a LOT of music can be classified as metal. Not just all the bands you elitist pricks think is metal. 

We should stop overanalyzing and just enjoy listening to the music.

Bands I like..

In Flames
Children of Bodom
Lamb of God
Alice in Chains
Tool
Dream Theater
Mastodon
Mot?rhead
Iron Maiden
Metallica
Slipknot
Slayer
Megadeth
Dragonforce

..and many more


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2007)

Synthesis said:


> I haven't bothered to plow through all the posts here, but it seems there's, as always, the obligatory 'true metal' bullshit going on, including overusage of 'commercial'. If a 'true metal' band sells a lot of records and/or merchandise, does that make them a commercial band? Does that mean they're not metal anymore..? Is 'true metal' original?
> 
> I kinda like Slipknot. They're not the most original music, but quite a few songs have pretty good technical structure. The drums and lead guitar are above average in quite a few songs. Vocals are good as well.
> 
> ...


 
Well, what a way to introduce yourself.

Of course you are entitled to your opinion; there's no doubting how much you believ it, and I'd rather have someone voice a strong opinion than just remain neutral all the time.

But, people here in the MD are going to think what they want, and trust me, you weren't far off with the elitist prick comment, regardless of what we say, I'm pretty sure we're all elitists to varying degrees, and have aren't going to change any time soon.  I'm always willing to have a new member to the MD, but let's not turn into another Emosauce, mkay?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 17, 2007)

i thik im probably one of the least elitist you can get in the MD, but that comes with being an ex-crustie XD


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> i thik im probably one of the least elitist you can get in the MD, but that comes with being an ex-crustie XD


 
But you are a Claypool fan!

Claypool fan's can't go wrong. \m/


----------



## Voynich (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm not elitist either T_T I'm neither scene nor tr00 enough to be one xD 

I get extremely pissed at people enforcing their opinions on me though. And people saying my opinions are wrong and make it sound like I present them as facts.

Eh but welcome to the MD anyway. Be prepared for some people that are gonna try and flamebait you with your taste in music though. (for examples one only has to scroll up this page)


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2007)

Seriously.

I'm an elitist be default.  So I guess I can live with it.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 17, 2007)

I listen to good music. Still uploading maudlin btw. My comp crapped out again halfway through Bath.

(Besides I think it's rather unfair to use elitist attacks on me cause I never flame or even flamebait anyone or even pretend to know things better than our obvious "experts". It's like shooting the innocent bystander because you have a gun and wanna use it regardless)


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2007)

Voynich said:


> I listen to good music. Still uploading maudlin btw. My comp crapped out again halfway through Bath.
> 
> (Besides I think it's rather unfair to use elitist attacks on me cause I never flame or even flamebait anyone or even pretend to know things better than our obvious "experts". It's like shooting the innocent bystander because you have a gun and wanna use it regardless)


 
Awesome, I'm waiting to share some good ol' music with others.  Again, your computer is still working, though.

I don't see why people would have any problem with you, you never do anything to spark a flame war, nor do you have "true" music battles with those who post in here.  Still, neither do I, but I rarely get flaimbaited. :/
I guess it's because you've been here longer.


----------



## AbyssKing (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, there's even a Metal thread in these forums, it's truly heaven ! I'd like to introduce myself. I've been listening to Metal for almost 4 years now, and since then, nothing quite compares to it! I like bands like :

Children Of Bodom
Arch Enemy
In Flames (Well, Lunar Strain, Whoracle and Jester Race)
Lamb Of God
Sonata Arctica
Iron Maiden
Megadeath
Cradle Of Filth (I like some songs but others I hate)

and that's about it, except for a few exceptions. My friend made me listen to HammerFall and Blind Guardian but I ended up liking the style of music, but only very few songs. If you have any suggestions, please, be my guest !


----------



## Star Juice (Mar 17, 2007)

Synthesis said:


> I haven't bothered to plow through all the posts here, but it seems there's, as always, the obligatory 'true metal' bullshit going on, including overusage of 'commercial'. If a 'true metal' band sells a lot of records and/or merchandise, does that make them a commercial band? Does that mean they're not metal anymore..? Is 'true metal' original?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



It's hard to say. Ideally "true" metal _would_ be original because anything else would imply artistic stagnation. But on the other hand, some bands do the old stuff so well you just can't help but fracture your neck headbanging (Hypnosia come to mind). And the line between originality for the sake of progress and originality for the sake of artsy pretension can be fuzzy.

Even though music is so "subjective," there really are standards and established conventions. It's fine to _enjoy_ crap, but definitely not okay to say Limp Bizkit > Beethoven just because you like them better. 

The basis of elitism is the recognition that all things really aren't equal, and despite all the PC egalitarianism, some shit just flies better than others. And the way I see it, most people don't have good taste. I'm elitist cause I think I have better judgment than the vast majority of mankind. Whether that belief is justified or not poses a question for another day.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 17, 2007)

Synthesis said:


> I haven't bothered to plow through all the posts here, but it seems there's, as always, the obligatory 'true metal' bullshit going on, including overusage of 'commercial'. If a 'true metal' band sells a lot of records and/or merchandise, does that make them a commercial band? Does that mean they're not metal anymore..? Is 'true metal' original?
> 
> I kinda like Slipknot. They're not the most original music, but quite a few songs have pretty good technical structure. The drums and lead guitar are above average in quite a few songs. Vocals are good as well.
> 
> ...


 
Calling people elitist pricks in such a tone sort of makes one an elitist prick, I'd say, especially when you don't know them, so I won't be going terribly easy. Welcome to the md.

That said...

None of us... most of us don't hate a group because they've attained commercial success, as much as many of us are opposed to the concept of commercialism. What you have to understand before you come in and go buckwild on an assumption, stereotype, and inflation of self, is that these things are not mutually exclusive. If you are aware of this, and actually aware of both sides of the issue and not just clinging to mediocrity or sentimentalism, then you have to understand that a lot of us are not, in fact, fucking morons. 

A group can have achieved commercial recognition and _not_ be commercial in nature. A group can be commercial and not necessarily be bad music, though they inherently harm music as an entity, if that is the case. Spiking the koolaid, if you will. Sure, it's fine to the people that know what both liquor and koolaid are [bad analogy, I know], but the idea itself is to trick those who don't. Then you have a large majority of the people, as they are largely ignorant, who go out and spend all of their money on koolaid, imagining that they're drunk, screwing liquor straight out of its earpie. The point is that commercialism ruins music as a whole, but music isn't itself made 'bad' just because a group of people that are otherwise stupid recognize it. Bad fans don't make bad music, in fact, I, at least, am strongly at odds with that type of bullshit.

You've got to pay attention to current events, and the group of people making up the majority of the most recent conversation here have not been doing an inordinate amount of "that's not metal", that I know of. Perhaps saying that it's bad metal, but those are two entirely different thoughts. Granted, I've only recently started hanging around myself, but long enough to know it doesn't merit coverage as an immediate issue.

Also, what do you mean by "Most bands that are considered 'true metal' just crank out solo after solo after solo and that lost it's originality a long time ago."? Please define that in relation to what little you know of our tastes.

Lastly, no, it's not all opinion and subjectivity, so no, let's not stop overanalyzing, and let's not sit around furthering the progression of this misconception, and thus bad music. Let's fucking _not_ as hard as we can, please. I don't want to make this point yet again at this very moment, but feel free to argue the idea that there is no such thing as objective quality.

Oh and I'm sure you saw this coming, but I'll say it anyways - Slipknot makes mediocre music, at best, and I simply don't have time for mediocre these days. There's too much good that doesn't get heard.




> Even though music is so "subjective," there really are standards and established conventions. It's fine to _enjoy_ crap, but definitely not okay to say Limp Bizkit > Beethoven just because you like them better.


 
Star Juice wins the day =D

Though I would say that it becomes hard to like bad music as a serious thing once your tastes have grown to the point of being able to recognize quality. You might be fine listening to it...maybe, and you might hate it less for sentimental reasons, but the level of enjoyment would have to take a different role once your ears are open to what it really sounds like. You'd have to enjoy it on an entirely different, lower level and scale, at the least. Enjoy it _as_ garbage, perhaps.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2007)

Enjoy it as, say something that makes you laugh at it's terrible quality, then yes, I can say I've done that sometimes.

And though others have said it more eloquently, the whole art of subjectivity only goes so far.  I'm drawing from my own personal background on this one, but even if you do enjoy Pop music, that does not mean that Shakira is a more talented musician than say, Rick Wakeman or Robert Plant.  Again, I do not hate things that are "mainstream", I hate the "mainstream" idea.


----------



## Trias (Mar 17, 2007)

" Oh noes, I think I've created a monster! " quoth the mad scientist.



AbyssKing said:


> Wow, there's even a Metal thread in these forums, it's truly heaven ! I'd like to introduce myself. I've been listening to Metal for almost 4 years now, and since then, nothing quite compares to it! I like bands like :
> 
> Children Of Bodom
> Arch Enemy
> ...



 Welcome to the forums. Well, you're not bad to begin with, actually, you're pretty good, and I won't whine about some of them when all this elitism stuff is being discussed right now.

 So I'll just give you more advices.

 Firstly, I'm sending you the stuff I've been pimping for some while, from Gamma Ray. It's considered in the same genre as Hammerfall and Blind Guardian, but they're much more rich (melodically) especially compared to Hammerfall... Even if you don't like it, I advise you to give every song a try.

 Secondly, try finding some stuff about, _Death, Dark Tranquillity, Judas Priest, Demons and Wizards_... They're kinda similiar to the stuff you're listening to, so I guess they'd be some good steps to take you further in to the madness.


----------



## AbyssKing (Mar 17, 2007)

Trias said:


> " Oh noes, I think I've created a monster! " quoth the mad scientist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions, I'll definitely take a look into those bands !


----------



## Synthesis (Mar 18, 2007)

Perspective, the fact that you think I was, for one, talking about you when I mentioned 'elitist pricks' means something in itself. 

I certainly understand the meaning of commercialism. It just bothers me that people dub certain bands as commercial whilst defending others, when there really isn't any difference.

You mention stereotypes and not knowing you, yet you try to label me as someone who doesn't understand what music is, what originality is and what quality is and the implications that come with it.

There's certainly a deal of objectivity, not all is subjective. Analyzing is good. Overanalyzing isn't. Don't take yourself too serious. I enjoy jamming with my band, and we don't take it further than the occasional powerchord, easy lead track and arpeggio. We're not original, in the least, we just like jamming. We don't take ourself serious, we KNOW we're not good.

You probably don't even realize I'm on the same side of the fence as yourself, you're just too overzealous to even recognize it. There's no doubt that Beethoven > Limp Bizkit, it's not extremely hard to be better than Limp Bizkit. 

As for Slipknot, I rate them average. Their sound isn't original (which is one of the criteria for good music, for myself). The technicality of their drums and lead guitar just pushes them above mediocre for me. I don't listen to them extensively, I was just giving an example.

Thanks for the welcome in any case.

So, anyone like Porcupine Tree


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

PT is okay. I like Blackfield better though....in general. Some PT songs are awesome but when looking at Blackfield I think they're more consistent in quality of songs. PT is kinda hit and miss for me.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Mar 18, 2007)

Voynich said:


> PT is okay. I like Blackfield better though....in general. Some PT songs are awesome but when looking at Blackfield I think they're more consistent in quality of songs. PT is kinda hit and miss for me.



ya know, I actually used to feel the same way about PT and Blackfield, but I've been listening to the Deadwing album by PT alot lately and I have to say that IMO PT kick Blackfield out of the water.  Blackfield are really great though.  My favorite album by them is the new one, Blackfield II, but my favorite song by them is still "Cloudy Now (Live)"


----------



## Trias (Mar 18, 2007)

...technicality of their drums and lead guitar...?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2007)

Synthesis said:


> So, anyone like Porcupine Tree


PT is easily my favorite band, which you can probably tell by visiting . 

The new album is coming out in a bit less than month and even though it hasn't leaked yet, I have managed to record four of the six tracks on radio. Out of every PT album released in the last 10 years, I'd say this one takes the most listens before it really sinks in. But it has the potential to be their best album and for me, the best album ever made.

And I don't think PT is metal. They have heavy moments and some of their songs are borderline metal but they are not metal. Their music covers far too many genres for them to be called metal. Even if you disregard their old stuff, their new stuff is not metal. And while Fear of a Blank Planet has some of their heaviest moment yet, it's generally less heavy than Deadwing imo.



> ya know, I actually used to feel the same way about PT and Blackfield, but I've been listening to the Deadwing album by PT alot lately and I have to say that IMO PT kick Blackfield out of the water. Blackfield are really great though. My favorite album by them is the new one, Blackfield II, but my favorite song by them is still "Cloudy Now (Live)"


Well, I have always liked PT more than Blackfield but I agree, they kick Blackfield out of the water. Blackfield is still awesome though.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 18, 2007)

Synthesis said:


> Perspective, the fact that you think I was, for one, talking about you when I mentioned 'elitist pricks' means something in itself.


 
I'll not deny _being _one, but no...I responded to the fact you were labeleing everyone in an ignorant sweep statement. There are too many people who care too much about music here for me to let it just ride when you attack the general populace of us and don't specify.



> I certainly understand the meaning of commercialism. It just bothers me that people dub certain bands as commercial whilst defending others, when there really isn't any difference.


 
There is a difference, and that is simply the band's willingness to play to the money, or not. That is what I was talking about in part. There are bands that play their own music and happen to become appreciated on a large scale, and because of it are recognized, and there are bands that cater for recognition.



> You mention stereotypes and not knowing you, yet you try to label me as someone who doesn't understand what music is, what originality is and what quality is and the implications that come with it.


 
You're the one that jumped face first into the lukewarm pot of "let's just enjoy it". I don't think I was making any assumptions based outside the information you gave us in the post I was replying to.



> There's certainly a deal of objectivity, not all is subjective. Analyzing is good. Overanalyzing isn't. Don't take yourself too serious. I enjoy jamming with my band, and we don't take it further than the occasional powerchord, easy lead track and arpeggio. We're not original, in the least, we just like jamming. We don't take ourself serious, we KNOW we're not good.


 
There's a _huge_ deal of objectivity. Do explain, in detail, what you mean by 'overanalyzing', though, so I can counter without making these 'assumptions' that you accuse me of. 

I'm perfectly fine with your band playing shitty music just to play, though it's sad on a couple of levels if that's as high the aspiration goes. I don't know that it is, though, so I won't bitch.



> You probably don't even realize I'm on the same side of the fence as yourself, you're just too overzealous to even recognize it. There's no doubt that Beethoven > Limp Bizkit, it's not extremely hard to be better than Limp Bizkit.


 
You came in with a pretentious speech intending to _alienate_ yourself from us in a superior manner, and you accuse me of being too zealous to realize that...what? You take it back, and that, as a group, we're not a bunch of ignorant fucks?



> As for Slipknot, I rate them average. Their sound isn't original (which is one of the criteria for good music, for myself). The technicality of their drums and lead guitar just pushes them above mediocre for me. I don't listen to them extensively, I was just giving an example.


 
I was just responding to that example. In truth, I used to be a fan, years ago, but now I know better. I won't hate you for listening to it, as long as you don't push it as anything more than mediocre.



> Thanks for the welcome in any case.


 
You're welcome xD

>_<



> So, anyone like Porcupine Tree


 
Yeah, I enjoy them quite bit.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay so I'm on the losing end again? XDDD

I am wondering though how much animo there is here in the metal thread for the Maudlin pimp? If Boskov is gonna be the only one downloading it I think it would be silly to pimp it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2007)

As you probably know, I already have and love maudlin but they are awesome so you should definitely pimp 'em.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, you definitely should, since I don't actually have any of their stuff D=


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Okay so I'm on the losing end again? XDDD
> 
> I am wondering though how much animo there is here in the metal thread for the Maudlin pimp? If Boskov is gonna be the only one downloading it I think it would be silly to pimp it.


 
I'd hope so, I actually tried to d a nice write up for them.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm getting severly fed up with my computer atm. If this keeps up uploading is gonna take months >.<


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

Voynich said:


> I'm getting severly fed up with my computer atm. If this keeps up uploading is gonna take months >.<


 
So it just craps out whenever you try and copy it to the computer?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

Well my comp seems to have some odd freezing problem and it usually happens when I'm halfway through doing something important. And last time I managed to get them all uploaded and MU crapped out and refused to give me the links.

I'm using SS multiupload now and it's 2 hours to go for the 3 files combined. So just pray my comp holds it for that time and doesn't realize I'm doing important useless stuff.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Well my comp seems to have some odd freezing problem and it usually happens when I'm halfway through doing something important. And last time I managed to get them all uploaded and MU crapped out and refused to give me the links.
> 
> I'm using SS multiupload now and it's 2 hours to go for the 3 files combined. So just pray my comp holds it for that time and doesn't realize I'm doing important useless stuff.



That really sucks, mainly because it keeps giving you hope that it will work, and then decides not to, and pisses you off anyways. xD

I think I'm stuck with SS, it seems to be the best when I try and upload stuff, so I just usually use for all my pimps, unless someone can't use it.  Oh, I know what you mean, *important* stuff, I gotcha.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2007)

I have to admit, my spelling was not up to speed yesterday morning.

Truly silly of me there.

Heh. Onlt.

Anyways, onto more entertaining fare.

Apparently the new Type O Negative is out?

Anyone have it?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm sure DragonSlayer and his amazing ability to procure leaked albums out of thin air should be able to get it for you.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2007)

Actually, as I understand it, it is released.

I am really rather surprised I had not heard of this until now.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2007)

I found it. I'll upload it when it's done. Unless you are already getting it.

Today is a good day indeed. New Neurosis leaked too. <3


----------



## Trias (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn, I just got the "old" news about Cynic's Europe Tour being confirmed. (I knew there were some speculation and stuff going on about it, but I didn't know it was confirmed. My friend says that it got confirmed a few months ago. Damn!)

 For anyone who doesn't know, I wanted to write it here.

 paul masvidal - vocals / guitar
 sean reinert - drums / keys
 tony teegarden - vocals / keyboards (from portal)
 chris kringel - bass 
 santiago dobles – guitar (from aghora)

 Shit. I guess they'll skip Turkey... but if they do skip Turkey, I'll just go any festival they play on... 

 Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2007)

^ That would be a hella awesome show.

DS, I would love that leak


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> I found it. I'll upload it when it's done. Unless you are already getting it.
> 
> Today is a good day indeed. New Neurosis leaked too. <3


 
Do you see what I mean?!



Trias said:


> Damn, I just got the "old" news about Cynic's Europe Tour being confirmed. (I knew there were some speculation and stuff going on about it, but I didn't know it was confirmed. My friend says that it got confirmed a few months ago. Damn!)
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know, I wanted to write it here.
> 
> ...


 
Lucky bastards.

They'll never come anywhere near Oklahoma.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2007)

Heh, Oklahoma

You poor bastard.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Heh, Oklahoma
> 
> You poor bastard.


 
I do believe Perspective lives, or has lived in Oklahoma too.  Oklahoma City, I do believe.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> ^ That would be a hella awesome show.
> 
> DS, I would love that leak


I'll upload it. What about Type O Negative?

Speaking of Cynic, Aeon Spoke's (they have 3 members who used to be in Cynic) new album leaked recently too. I haven't listened to it yet but it should be pretty good. It's not metal though.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

It is done.

maudlin pimp on it's way.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

Voynich said:


> It is done.
> 
> maudlin pimp on it's way.


 
Fuck yes.

Let's see if my writing skillz are any good.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

Better than mine anyway. I didn't know what to say about Fruit Psychobells... especially cause I don't listen it that often.

What's your favourite song of Bath anyway? ...I'm curious xd


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmm, I can't really pin it down to one.

I really like The Ferryman, They aren't all Beautiful and Heaven and Weak.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

They Aren't All Beautiful is definitely one of my favourites. Girl With The Watering Can is pretty good too. I'm not too sure about The Ferryman though...at times i like it but other times it's too monotone for me.


----------



## dervast (Mar 18, 2007)

Meshuggah, Arch Enemy, Dimmu Borgir, Hammerfall, Lacrimosa, Blind Guardian, Children of Bodom, et cetera.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

Voynich said:


> They Aren't All Beautiful is definitely one of my favourites. Girl With The Watering Can is pretty good too. I'm not too sure about The Ferryman though...at times i like it but other times it's too monotone for me.


 
It's really hard for me to pin my favorite songs down though, it flows pretty well as an album.  I just love those Hammond Organs on the Ferryman. xD


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

xD They're so overly dramatic. Well I suppose everything on motW is pretty dramatic. They Aren't All Beautiful is such a ...pretty love song. *prolly the only girl in the world that considers it a love song xD*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2007)

Best songs on Bath:

Heaven And Weak
Girl With A Watering Can
They Aren't All Beautiful
Geography
The Ferryman

In that order.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

That's just about everything sans teh Interludes. xD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2007)

When it comes to listing your favorite songs and such, I'm just about the most vague person ever. :<


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

xD True

I think motW albums work best when you just listen all of it. The combined sum is more than it's separate numbers? *bad at sayings*


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

Greater than the sum of it's parts?  Yeah.

I love motW.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah I meant that one 


*fails at pretending to be a native english speaker*


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

I can't speak anything other than enlish. D:


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

xD Yeah I never understood that about americans.

Some american guy in town has lived here for like... well 10 years and he still speaks english to everyone. (He's loud and obnoxious and always has a hangover. Being an artist *he carves jade statues* apparently means you have to be drunk at least 20 hours a day and have a hangover the other 4)

But back on topic....

Did anyone ever find a trace of motW recordings predating Fruit Psychobells? I know they exists I just can't find them. Which reminds me I still haven't found a motW shirt either eventhough I know they exist too >.<


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

Even worse than Fruit Psychobells? XD 

Hmmm did the demo's have names? (I'd like them anyway sometimes when you can get around to it)


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Even worse than Fruit Psychobells? XD
> 
> Hmmm did the demo's have names? (I'd like them anyway sometimes when you can get around to it)


 
Yeah, I think. 

Most were only a few minutes long, but one was 12, it was pretty good, but not very metally.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

xD

Hmmm I figured as much though. I think I might just have to get my own motW shirt printed.


----------



## spinstate (Mar 19, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Why not give into the *Pain* and dig on some industrial nu-metal from a a death metal genius....


While getting their entire discography,I found the 2007 album which leaked out on the net, I can upload it if you or anyone else wants.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 19, 2007)

> I found it. I'll upload it when it's done. Unless you are already getting it.
> 
> Today is a good day indeed. New Neurosis leaked too. <3


 
I'd love it if you could toss both my way :3



> While getting their [Pain] entire discography,I found the 2007 album which leaked out on the net, I can upload it if you or anyone else wants.


 
I'd love anything of theirs you can get me, actually. I've been wanting to give them a good listening to since the first time cata praised them, specifically as nu-metal. It intrigued me.



> I do believe Perspective lives, or has lived in Oklahoma too. Oklahoma City, I do believe.


 
Yes =/



Spinning all of the MotW now, I'll pop into the thread as soon as I get through it, so sometime this morning. Enjoying it so far though, thanks.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 19, 2007)

Good thing that's true. I just busted my oink account >_<

Went on a binge yesterday and completely shot it. Couldn't ever figure out a way to keep my ratio with the lack of leeching on the shit I was grabbing anyways.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2007)

Voynich said:


> xD
> 
> Hmmm I figured as much though. I think I might just have to get my own motW shirt printed.


 
I would kill to have a motW shirt.



Perspective said:


> Good thing that's true. I just busted my oink account >_<
> 
> Went on a binge yesterday and completely shot it. Couldn't ever figure out a way to keep my ratio with the lack of leeching on the shit I was grabbing anyways.


 
I did the same thing. :/

It's just too hard not to download everything you want, and upload albums too.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 19, 2007)

I took one look at oink, searched through the files...and decided it was definitely not worth the hassle. So I just let my account go to waste XDDD


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2007)

Ehh...

I got what I wanted from Oink.  Nothing short of the obscure Psychotic Waltz debut, and a bunch of other stuff I really wanted.  I'm fine with what I have now, and the MD seems more reliable anyways.


----------



## Behold_The_Sharingan (Mar 24, 2007)

*NARUTO FANS LIKE TO HEADBANG TOO!*

LETS TALK ABOUT METAL!!!!!!!!!! 

My personal favorate bands:
*Slipknot, Lamb of God, Unearth, Metallica, Stone Sour, and Silent Civillian*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Look around a bit, there is a discussion topic for metal. It's so annoying when people do this.


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2007)

Merged to bump the thread along.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 25, 2007)

People! >O

Give me opinion lists of the top five/ten in power metal, please. I should way the thoughts of those more knowledgeable than myself on the subject against my own before I give out the list/cd's I was asked for >_>


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2007)

DEVIN TOWNSEND FANS REJOICE





> These past months, Devin worked on his puppet show but this project evolved into a full-length concept CD in the vein of Strapping Young Lad meets Punky Brüster. Ziltoid the Omniscient will beam episodes on the web and the record will be ready for an early summer release via Inside Out and HDR. Devin played all the instruments on this record with the assistance of the Drumkit from hell. He also mixed and produced the record.



this sounds so awesome


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 25, 2007)

f00kin' eh


----------



## Trias (Mar 25, 2007)

Whoa, coooool. And well, awesome art as always, rofl.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 25, 2007)

best Power Metal?

Heh, loaded question.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 25, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> best Power Metal?
> 
> Heh, loaded question.



-heres the creaky, tired hinges of Pandora's Box open-


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah, but someone asked me for a gun. That's why I'm asking for some of your more weighted opinions, so at least what I give him'll be sure to fire xD

I don't need any intense this or that sort of shit, just a small list of shit to get someone's mind on a good track, ya' know?


----------



## spinstate (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd say, Blind Guardian and Kamelot. (though they are only power metal bands I've heard so far >_>)


----------



## dynamiks (Mar 26, 2007)

Check Sig


----------



## Ziltoid (Mar 26, 2007)

not to forget Edguy


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm.

Rage, are a talented group, and throw in some thrash for good measure.
Nevermore have a strong power metal influence.
I am a fan of Blind Guardian...mostly.
Edguy have some good tracks...
Manowar are so manly they are not allowed to be called Power Metal, but you could totally throw that at your buddy XD


----------



## crewxp (Mar 26, 2007)

Like hell I'm going to read every post of this thread.

Avenged Sevenfold is a new band I started liking last year. If you listen to them too much though, you kinda get tired. So I've been trying to listen to less metal bands recently. It's actually kinda cool. Peaceful.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2007)

Not dragonforce.

Rage is a new thought, and I hadn't considered manowar xD This is why I asked :3


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2007)

I am wracking my brain, but I am not the most knowledgable concerning Power metal as a genre.

But I totally want to hear a New Wave of American Power Metal...using western comics as their inspiration.

Come on, how about a band called The New Mutants, who play songs exclusively about the Mutants of Marvels X-catchline series? Eh? How wicked would that be? Fusing european Power Metal with elements of industrial, death and progressive metal, then finishing it with a hefty dose of imagery and gimmicks.

>.> think of how the album art would be!


----------



## Ziltoid (Mar 26, 2007)

^ that would be gnarly


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2007)

Perspective said:


> People! >O
> 
> Give me opinion lists of the top five/ten in power metal, please. I should way the thoughts of those more knowledgeable than myself on the subject against my own before I give out the list/cd's I was asked for >_>


 
I'm definately no expert, but I do like a few Power Metal Bands.

Kamelot is one definately good choice, especially their latest album, which isn't to wankery based, and is quite low on the cheese factor.

Symphony X is another good, is somewhat technical and, again, somewhat cheesy band.  They are top notch musicians, with strong classical influences, so they might be to your liking. xD


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Mar 26, 2007)

Manowar defenatly is the best and the gayest powermetal band <3


----------



## Trias (Mar 26, 2007)

Perspective said:


> People! >O
> 
> Give me opinion lists of the top five/ten in power metal, please. I should way the thoughts of those more knowledgeable than myself on the subject against my own before I give out the list/cd's I was asked for >_>



 I'd say, Avantasia, Edguy, Gamma Ray, Blind Guardian, and Helloween.

 Avantasia is a rather experimental band project consists of stars of power metal, simple and plain.

 Edguy, Gamma Ray and Blind Guardian are all awesome for their melodic richness and originality of their sounds, and Helloween was/is pioneer of the modern power metal.

 And well, I didn't mention much of American Power Metal bands since I dislike them in a very fiery way. I like only a few songs of bands like Kamelot and Iced Earth. They're mostly listened by American FRP geeks, and compared to German (or European) Power Metal with an extreme fanaticism, which makes me dislike it even more. 

 I also dislike masturbative power metal bands too, like Dragonforce and Symphony X, yes, they're technical and the shit, but seriously, "look how good I can play" is something I dislike about many bands of Power Metal and Progressive Metal genres. 

 Power metal is all about being rich with melodies, with catchy tunes, with bombastic riffs, with passion, and with some fiction and creativity and ability to dream.

 Playing 23840924029 notes in a second, unless you're Malmsteen, kills all the spirit a song can have, and even Malmsteen can't save more than half of his songs.

 Tch.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2007)

Alright, it's my turn for some metal recommendations! 

I need some heavily influenced jazz metal, along the lines of bands like Atheist and Planet X, or anything by Derik Sherinian.  I love this stuff for some reason. :/


----------



## dervast (Mar 26, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> I am wracking my brain, but I am not the most knowledgable concerning Power metal as a genre.
> 
> But I totally want to hear a New Wave of American Power Metal...using western comics as their inspiration.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid that would degenerate into some terrible cosplay bullshit.

And Stan Lee going "I NEED MOAR PERCENT PLX".


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 27, 2007)

well the cosplay is expected.

Look at Rhapsody...

Still could be awesome.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2007)

Several of these opinions were quite useful in affirming or introducing new material fo the project. Thanks =D

Also introduced me to a couple of things that I hadn't gotten around to hearing yet :3

Also, I'm not a huge hater of the wanking tech peices and solos like a lot of people. They cause problems for me when it gets out of hand, becomes more of a focus than the rest of the music, or becomes indistinguishable, but I guess I'm just not as jaded on the subject. Yet.

Anyways, much thanks, again.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 27, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Alright, it's my turn for some metal recommendations!
> 
> I need some heavily influenced jazz metal, along the lines of bands like Atheist and Planet X, or anything by Derik Sherinian.  I love this stuff for some reason. :/


Well, I don't know how similar these are to the artists you listed (I haven't heard Atheist and I dislike Planet X) but here's some great jazz inspired metal:

*Ephel Duath*
In my opinion Ephel Duath - The Painter's Palette is as jazz as metal gets. It's chaotic and awesome, one of my favorite metal albums for sure.

*Yakuza*
I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for but they are like... a mix of metal and hardcore with jazz influences. Their newest album Samsara is great imo.

*Cynic*
The obvious one.

*Counter-World Experience*
These guys are also really good. Check out their  and go to media > music if you want to hear bits of their newest album.

*Sleep Terror*
Good if you like Behold... the Arctopus.


----------



## Trias (Mar 27, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Alright, it's my turn for some metal recommendations!
> 
> I need some heavily influenced jazz metal, along the lines of bands like Atheist and Planet X, or anything by Derik Sherinian.  I love this stuff for some reason. :/



 Ehm, I should say I dislike Derek "History-Writer" Sherinian a lot, but well, that's another story. : p

 I guess Cynic, which has lots of Fusionic elements in it, is a must for you, if you still have not listened to them by any chance. One of the greatest and most legendary bands in history, imo, and they're actually one of the few to really deserve it.

 Edit: Oh, lol, I didn't see it sorry DragonSlayer, that you've beaten me to it...


----------



## ssj2yugi (Mar 27, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> *Ephel Duath*
> 
> *Yakuza*
> 
> ...


pimp those my way? haha


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2007)

For anyone wanting some good thrash/speed/death, I'd recommend:

*Suicidal Tendencies*

*D.R.I.*

*Possessed*

*Anthrax*

to name a few.


----------



## The_Light (Apr 1, 2007)

i guess since i have nothing better to do ill name off a buncha metal bands i like, really a bunch.

100 Demons, 36 Crazy Fists, 3rd Strike, A Dozen Furies, A Life Once Lost, A Perfect Murder, Agathodaimon, The Agony Scene, Aiden, Alesana, All That Remains, As I Lay Dying, At The Gates, Atreyu, Avenged Sevenfold, Bad Religion, Bleeding Through, Blindside, Bloodsimple, Bring Me The Horizon, 

Bullet For My Valentine, Caliban, Children of Bodom, Chimaira, Darkest Hour, Dark Tranquility, Destroy The Runner, DevilDriver, Diecast, The Dillinger Escape Plan, Dimmu Borgir, Disturbed, Dope, Downthesun, Drowning Pool, Forever The Pain, From Autumn To Ashes, Goatwhore, God Dethroned, 

God Forbid, God.Fear.None, Godsmack, Gojira, Hammerfall, The Haunted, Headlok, Heaven Shall Burn, HIM, Himsa, Ice Age, In Flames, Incubus, It Dies Today, Killswitch Engage, Living Sacrifice, Martyr AD, Megadeth, Metallica, Misery Signals, Morbid Angel, Mudvayne, Murderdolls, Mushroomhead, 

My Chemical Romance, Norma Jean, Nothingface, Opeth, Otep, Ozzy Osbourne, Papa Roach, Path of Golconda, Rage Against The Machine, Rammstein, Remembering Never, Rise Against, Roadrunner United, Sanctity, Satyricon, Scars of Life, Slayer, Slipknot, Soilwork, Soulfly, Spineshank, 

Split Indecision, Staind, Still Breathing, Still Remains, Stone Sour, Stutterfly, System of A Down, Thoughts Lost, Three Days Grace, Thrice, Through The Eyes of The Dead, Throwdown, Trivium, Underoath, Unearth, Until Wings Fail, Walls of Jericho, Weaken The Adversary, Winds of Plague, Zebrahead

goddamn that was a long list


----------



## Trias (Apr 1, 2007)

Why always the same... just, why...


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 1, 2007)

he had a lot of good bands in that list


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 1, 2007)

phwoa-my-god Death really ruled XD I had a whole day binging on them with my MP3 player in tow. Never releasing a bad-album is something few bands can say XD

oh yeah, and today i finally got off my ass and began writing material for the first Sir Davinda LP XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2007)

The_Light said:


> i guess since i have nothing better to do ill name off a buncha metal bands i like, really a bunch.
> 
> 100 Demons, 36 Crazy Fists, 3rd Strike, A Dozen Furies, A Life Once Lost, A Perfect Murder, Agathodaimon, The Agony Scene, Aiden, Alesana, All That Remains, As I Lay Dying, At The Gates, Atreyu, Avenged Sevenfold, Bad Religion, Bleeding Through, Blindside, Bloodsimple, Bring Me The Horizon,
> 
> ...




A few good bands, but nothing special.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> I am wracking my brain, but I am not the most knowledgable concerning Power metal as a genre.
> 
> But I totally want to hear a New Wave of American Power Metal...using western comics as their inspiration.
> 
> ...



I would guess the album art and sound would be similar to Ice Earth's The Dark Saga album.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2007)

Cata, that's pretty sweet sounding.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 2, 2007)

Is it not? Yet, as pointed out above, could rapidly degenerate into cosplay stupidity.

Still, I think it would be hella awesome, comics are as valid an art form as fantasy literature, and ogt-times as well (or poorly) written.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 2, 2007)

so.... I've been listening to *Rage *- _Speak of the Dead_ a lot lately and wanted to know if anyone could recommend other albums by Rage or similar artists


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2007)

I found this awesome old-school black/thrash metal band on myspace.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 3, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> so.... I've been listening to *Rage *- _Speak of the Dead_ a lot lately and wanted to know if anyone could recommend other albums by Rage or similar artists



Unity and Soundchaser are both wicked albums.

I would also recommend more Nevermore


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 3, 2007)

Sadly I have all 8 albums by Nevermore   They should hurry and make another one ha


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 4, 2007)

so....I'm heading to Memphis, TN in an hour or so to go see Lamb of God in concert.  I'm mainly looking forward to one of the opening acts, Gojira.  The other band opening is Machinehead.  Never listened to them before.  Hopefully it will be a decent concert.  Trivium was supposed to be there but something came up or some shit like that.  Oh well, they would've played all new material anyway and i'm not too fond of it.  I prefered their Ascendancy album over the new one.  Wish me luck and safety (that I don't get destroyed in the mosh pit haha)


----------



## hara_karikitty (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a wide variety of music. But I've been into metal for almost 8 years, saying I'm 18 in 2 months I don't think thats bad.

Iron Maiden were the first band I wrapped my ears around. Korn was next, gone off them in the past few years. Didn't appeal anymore. Metallica, Slayer, Dimmu Borgir, Machine Head, Ill Nino, Spineshank (ha, they count?!) Killswitch Engage . A lot more but it hasn't been my specified genre for about 2 years now. I went a bit mainstream indie fucking retard for a while. Shoot that part of me please.
  Oh and Discord, a metal band in East London.  Seen them live and they have a great stage presence, the lads put themselves into it, thats the kinda band you want!


----------



## Trias (Apr 4, 2007)

Lol, Downloading this, but I won't be able to listen it till tomorrow, Destroi. But name of the song made me lol. Is that something you made?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 4, 2007)

Damn, all of these idiots on here are like "LOLz Ill Nino and Dimmu Borgir" DURKADURKA WAHAHAHAHA


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 4, 2007)

Trias said:


> Lol, Downloading this, but I won't be able to listen it till tomorrow, Destroi. But name of the song made me lol. Is that something you made?



course, its a taster for my coming/someday self-released LP XD


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 4, 2007)

Is anyone else as excited about the new Akercocke album coming out next month as I am?  
teasers here:


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 6, 2007)

Akerkocke amuse me.

Satanists in business suits, playing neo-black metal.

GOOD neo-black metal.

So, yeah, I am kinda excited for the new album.


----------



## Trias (Apr 6, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> course, its a taster for my coming/someday self-released LP XD



 Whoa, listened to it. Your drummer's double bass speed seems to be crazy enough to be one of Derek Roddy's future students. >)


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 6, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Akerkocke amuse me.
> 
> Satanists in business suits, playing neo-black metal.
> 
> ...



hmm, I think there is alot more death metal and even more prog elements to their music than black metal. or at least on Choronzon and Words That Go Unspoken..., but 'The Goat Of Mendez' has a definate black metal overtone to it.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, I call it Neo-black metal simply because they still hold onto those few black metal elements, but yeah, they are really not a specific genre.


----------



## Sean (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll be hanging around here for a while!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 7, 2007)

Dude, you better get a taste in music if you want to hang around here.

No Slipknot, no MCR, no KoRn.


----------



## KILLS4SATAN (Apr 8, 2007)

GWAR and DragonForce, fuckers.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 8, 2007)

Dragonforce are overated IMO, check out Helloween and Sonata Arctica for some good power metal.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 8, 2007)

GWAR!

Soulscar is getting much love from me lately.

Again.


----------



## KILLS4SATAN (Apr 8, 2007)

How is DragonForce overrated?

I saw GWAR when they came to DC last year.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 8, 2007)

Because, Dragonforce are lame and REPETITIVE.

Check out Manowar for good power metal.

I got in a fight with someone about Japanese music. They were like "DIR EN GREY AND X JAPAN ARE SO AWESOME".

For the record, they're NOT. They're lame repetitive crap that takes no talent to play.

G.I.S.M., is the BEST Japanese metal band of all time. No questions asked. They started out as crust/thrash metal but then became more of a speed/power metal band. I can pimp out Detestation or M.A.N. if anyone wants them.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 8, 2007)

Dirty Rotten said:


> G.I.S.M., is the BEST Japanese metal band of all time. No questions asked. They started out as crust/thrash metal but then became more of a speed/power metal band. I can pimp out Detestation or M.A.N. if anyone wants them.



Eh, i'm not totally sure about that.  Sigh's a pretty fucking good Japanese metal band


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 8, 2007)

I second Sigh. Awesome band.


----------



## haotehmao (Apr 9, 2007)

Edguy and Sonata Arctica owns Dragonforce to bits. Want proof?

here


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 9, 2007)

lol, indeed  

and in terms of speed and precision, Jeff Waters owns Herman Li.


----------



## haotehmao (Apr 9, 2007)

Caldogg said:


> lol, indeed
> 
> and in terms of speed and precision, Jeff Waters owns Herman Li.



Not only Jeff Waters. There's Chris Broderick, Jeff Loomis, Michael Romeo, Kiko Loureiro. . . . and the list just goes on. All Herman Li does is try to play really really fast like a million SNES. All Sam Totman can do is play power chords with his out-of-tune Ibanez Iceman and they both try to act drunk all the time.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 9, 2007)

Two words written togheter: Moonsorrow

Damn great finish black/death/progressive/EPIC metal.

Their new album consists of two very long tracks, both insanely good.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2007)

Moonsorrow you say?

I must check this out, if I don't overload myself with more music. >.>


----------



## Trias (Apr 9, 2007)

Pimp iiiaaaat, guys.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 10, 2007)

I have heard of Moonsorrow, but never actually gotten any.

Care to share Jack?


----------



## spinstate (Apr 10, 2007)

Pimp it!


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 10, 2007)

PIIIIIIMP IIIIIIIT!!!!!!

I heard they were very good


----------



## Bradbot (Apr 10, 2007)

anyone a fan of Enslaved or Fuck i'm dead?


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 10, 2007)

Not a big fan of Fuck I'm Dead, but I love Enslaved.

Below the Lights is still one of my fave Black-metal/post-black recordings.


----------



## Bradbot (Apr 10, 2007)

yes below the lights is very epic. anyways I thought I would share some bands with you guys that I recommend

Necrophagist
Winds
Moonsorrow 
Kill the slavemaster
Elvenking (if you like power folk metal)
Demonoid 
Crionics 
God speed you black emperor (not really metal but very good instrumental band)

just thought I would share : )


----------



## haotehmao (Apr 10, 2007)

if you like Moonsorrow, you have to try Moonspell as well. And yes, Necrophagist is one hell of a band. Crazy ass riffs and solos. Too bad their drum left early this month. I wonder how are they gonna pull of the blast beats without a drummer.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 10, 2007)

drum machine?

Speaking of which, my cyber-gore/noise album is coming along swimmingly though i have struck a nag with the album title and even art work XD im too poor to fork out the cash for a proper artist so im running on favours with my artist friends XD


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 10, 2007)

I can't wait to hear it.

Can't say I've heard Enslaved, what type of metal are they?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

Whoa, Cata! Fuck... I'm Dead are the bomb.

You guys need to listen to Axegrinder and Hallows Eve.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 11, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> I can't wait to hear it.
> 
> Can't say I've heard Enslaved, what type of metal are they?



Enslaved are black metal. One of the scene's greatest too. check them out NOW


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 11, 2007)

Enslaved also get the Post-black appellation rather frequently, as their sound has evolved quite a distance from what is generally considered Black Metal.

They are definitely Viking Metal though.

Me does very much to be adoring them


----------



## Neenah (Apr 11, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Enslaved also get the Post-black appellation rather frequently, as their sound has evolved quite a distance from what is generally considered Black Metal.
> 
> They are definitely Viking Metal though.
> 
> Me does very much to be adoring them



Cattttttta dear. <3
I need new metal recommendations. : [
Get on msn soon and let me raep your AIM files.


----------



## Trias (Apr 11, 2007)

Hahaha, a friend of mine just told me that Psyopus refused to work with Derek Roddy as they had found Roddy not techinical enough. rofl...


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 13, 2007)

I think in flames are my favorites.... i love their slow refrains. One of the best rhythm mixes ever.

Second would be Rhapsody of Fire. I love the singers voice.... and the double-bass is amazing.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> I think in flames are my favorites.... i love their slow refrains. One of the best rhythm mixes ever.
> 
> Second would be Rhapsody of Fire. I love the singers voice.... and the double-bass is amazing.



My favourite band is In Flames too!   Whoracle pwns.

though second favourite band is Nile. quite a stylistic difference to Rhapsody there lol.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 13, 2007)

Caldogg said:


> My favourite band is In Flames too!   Whoracle pwns.
> 
> though second favourite band is Nile. quite a stylistic difference to Rhapsody there lol.



lol yes thats how u could say it ^^ worlds between 

whats ur fav. in flames song?


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> lol yes thats how u could say it ^^ worlds between
> 
> whats ur fav. in flames song?



Can't pick one, but I love: Jester Script Transfigured, Colony, Embody The Invisible, Free Fall, Reflect The Storm, Bullet Ride, Artifacts Of The Black Rain, and Dead Eternity are the ones I like most.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 13, 2007)

Caldogg said:


> Can't pick one, but I love: Jester Script Transfigured, Colony, Embody The Invisible, Free Fall, Reflect The Storm, Bullet Ride, Artifacts Of The Black Rain, and Dead Eternity are the ones I like most.



pure win ...nothing to add <3


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 14, 2007)

Nile are awesome, Rhapsody of Fire....are less so. That is not to say I think Rhapsody suck...but.....I would not call them a great band. Too much provalone.

Old In Flames most awesome, new In Flames not my thing.

New Zimmershole album coming this year supposedly.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 14, 2007)

Anybody got their hands on the newest Demon Burger album?

Something seems radically different about it, I'm not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 14, 2007)

does Demon Burger = Dimmu Borgir?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah actually.

I'm pretty sure I picked that name up in this very forum.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 14, 2007)

Disflesh are a kick ass black metal band.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> New Zimmershole album coming this year supposedly.



I have their album 'Bound By Fire' on my PC. Pretty crazy shit lol. Wouldn't of expected Jed and Byron to be in a band like that.


----------



## Sean (Apr 14, 2007)

KoRn FTW!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 14, 2007)

KoRn aren't even metal.


----------



## haotehmao (Apr 15, 2007)

EMO-tional said:


> KoRn FTW!



Attention whore


----------



## Bradbot (Apr 15, 2007)

anyone know of some sick grind bands?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 15, 2007)

^ Extreme Noise Terror, early Carcass, early Napalm Death, Nasum, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Pig Destroyer, Fuck... I'm Dead, Brutal Truth, etc


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 15, 2007)

yep, nothing to add there really. They are all the essentials.


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh god, the new Devin Townsend album is hilarious. It leaked a few days ago. Anyone else listened to it yet?

"You have not convinced mighty Ziltoid! I am so omniscient, if there was to be two omnisciences, I would be both! Prepare yourselves for the subjugation!"


----------



## Bradbot (Apr 15, 2007)

this video is nuts, singer from pig destroyer's mike brakes and he just uses no mike like a champ. Link removed


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah.

I never really liked Pig Destroyer or Agoraphobic Nosebleed. Every song is almost exactly the same.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention Anal Cunt and Gore Beyond Necropsy.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 16, 2007)

Seiken Enhasa said:


> Oh god, the new Devin Townsend album is hilarious. It leaked a few days ago. Anyone else listened to it yet?
> 
> "You have not convinced mighty Ziltoid! I am so omniscient, if there was to be two omnisciences, I would be both! Prepare yourselves for the subjugation!"



what style of music is the new DT album?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2007)

Damn I need to download that. >.>


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 16, 2007)

Zilltoid the Omniscient, is not the new DTB album, it is similiar to Punky Brewster in being independant of the rest and unique in that it is meant as an accompaniement to his upcoming insane Puppet show.

It is hella funny.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 16, 2007)

i know it's not a new DTB album, that why I just said DT haha i read on wikipedia  a few minutes ago that said it was a mix between SYL and DTB


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 16, 2007)

-think Zimmershole, SYL, GWAR, Crotchduster, etc.

Humour metal across the metal spectrum really.


----------



## IBU (Apr 16, 2007)

I have been getting into quite bit of stuff off Napalm Records recently. Some good melodic metal bands to check out on there are Intense, Battlelore, Trail of Tears and Draconian. That is if you are unfamiliar with those bands.

If anyone can reccomend me some sweet death metal bands. That would be awesome. The only two real death metal not melodeath that I have really gotten into are Avulsed and Bloodbath. I hate Cannibal Corpse, so do not go there.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 16, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> -think Zimmershole, SYL, GWAR, Crotchduster, etc.
> 
> Humour metal across the metal spectrum really.



awe hell, anything that sounds remotely like Crotchduster = automatic win in my book


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 16, 2007)

Whoa, funk! You hate Cannibal Corpse? Damn....


I recommend Dying Fetus. Great death metal band.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 17, 2007)

Dirty Rotten said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I never really liked Pig Destroyer or Agoraphobic Nosebleed. Every song is almost exactly the same.



just a few months you were butt-fucking Agoraphobic Nosebleed

also, you forgot alot of the essentials:

Rompeprop
Gut
Libido Airbag
Repulsion
The Electro Hippies
Cock & Ball Torture
Blood Duster

oh and you forgot the gods of gore: Regurgitate. shame on you

as for death metal for funk:

Death
Morbid Angel
Possessed

those are the three im throwing into the bag


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2007)

Meh, Pig Destroyer are better.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 17, 2007)

funkmasterswede said:


> I have been getting into quite bit of stuff off Napalm Records recently. Some good melodic metal bands to check out on there are Intense, Battlelore, Trail of Tears and Draconian. That is if you are unfamiliar with those bands.
> 
> If anyone can reccomend me some sweet death metal bands. That would be awesome. The only two real death metal not melodeath that I have really gotten into are Avulsed and Bloodbath. I hate Cannibal Corpse, so do not go there.



I too actively dislike the monotonous Cannibal Corpse.

But:

Nile
Demonoid
Zyklon

are my three additions, as well as heartily re-affirming destroy_musicks recommendations.


----------



## Scud (Apr 18, 2007)

What are some good instrumental songs? The only ones I can think of offhand are Lacryma, Desiderata, The Crusade and Ashes of the Wake.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 19, 2007)

Orion by Metallica. Even though they suck major corporate nuts now, Orion still stands a phenomenal thrash instrumental, but mainly coz Burton wrote the thing XD

oh, and if Funk likes Avulsed and Bloodbath, then Aborted shouldn't go a-miss. Tis not in the extreme br00tal category as Cannibal Corpse, which you dislike, but is about as heavy and establishing enough like Avulsed and Bloodbath


----------



## Ziltoid (Apr 19, 2007)

just about all the dream theater instrumental songs


on another note i got to see slayer last night


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 19, 2007)

One of my favourite instrumental songs is Wayfaerer by In Flames. I love it!

@ destroy musick: Aborted are more brutal than Bloodbath IMO, so I think they do fit perfectly into the extreme br00tal catagory.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 19, 2007)

Behold... The Artopus - Amazing instrumentals.

Liquid Tension Experiment - Very Jazzy Metal.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 19, 2007)

I've never liked Aborted, but that's just me.


----------



## MeeK (Apr 19, 2007)

My kind of thread.

I love both heavy metal and numetal, but numetal is my very favorite genre.  So naturally,  my favorite bands are KoRn, Slipknot, Clawfinger, Lifer (I wish they were still playing), and all those other delicious metal bands.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 20, 2007)

Caldogg said:


> One of my favourite instrumental songs is Wayfaerer by In Flames. I love it!
> 
> @ destroy musick: Aborted are more brutal than Bloodbath IMO, so I think they do fit perfectly into the extreme br00tal catagory.



i wouldnt say they are intently extreme, not like the bands i know but i 'spose to the average more lighter listener they would be. So im inclined to agree, to an extent. I just dont think Aborted are that "extreme"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 20, 2007)

Mother of fuck... another nu-metal pussy.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 20, 2007)

Come now X,  I have berated you time and time again.

At least make your insults intelligent or funny.

Otherwise you look like the kind of people you get mad at.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 20, 2007)

Could someone tell me some bands with really good double bass?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 20, 2007)

The ones that don't use it as a filler. Skinless are horrible, the whole damn song is just the double bass overlapping the guitar and vox.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 21, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Could someone tell me some bands with really good double bass?



i still stand that Slayer and Dark Angel have some of the best double bass pedalling in thrash. Gene Hoglan and Dave Lombardo are fucking beasts and they know how to do it right


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 21, 2007)

Has anyone here heard Eternal Tears Of Sorrow? They are a symphonic/melidoc death metal band. Their 'Before The Bleeding Sun' album is incredible!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 22, 2007)

double bass? Lamb of God, Slayer, Gojira, All That Remains (The newest album, Fall of Ideals), Strapping Young Lad, Nile, pretty much any death metal band :\


----------



## Kokain (Apr 22, 2007)

Most black metal bands have good bass. Especially the early 2nd wave bands, e.g. Mayhem, Emperor, Darkthrone, Gorgoroth, etc.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 23, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> i still stand that Slayer and Dark Angel have some of the best double bass pedalling in thrash. Gene Hoglan and Dave Lombardo are fucking beasts and they know how to do it right



YARP!

This man speaketh the truth unto ye!

Gene Hoglans legs are intimidating pistons when seen in action. His legs are like..the size of my friggin waist...and they just blur in constant pounding motion.

Mind you, Strapping Young Lad as an entity is fair game or ugliest Metal band out there. Each and every one of them is an awesome musician, and from what I know of them, all really fuggin cool guys....but so dame fugly >.>

Though the Skullet! does allow Devy a sort of frightening sexiness.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 23, 2007)

Overlord Exterminator has some dope double bass.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> YARP!
> 
> This man speaketh the truth unto ye!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I got a bonus DVD disc with 'Alien' and its got the making of the album on it. All of them seem like awsome dudes, and Gene is a really nice guy. Kinda like a gentle giant   and about his legs in action! :amazed incredible!


----------



## Ziltoid (Apr 24, 2007)

Caldogg said:


> Yeah, I got a bonus DVD disc with 'Alien' and its got the making of the album on it. All of them seem like awsome dudes, and Gene is a really nice guy. Kinda like a gentle giant   and about his legs in action! :amazed incredible!




just watching Gene in action he just mikes it all look so easy like he dosnt need to practice at all


----------



## Kokain (May 17, 2007)

New Behemoth has leaked! _The Apostasy_:



Pretty funky cover art. Any fans here?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 17, 2007)

Ugh, I hate Behemoth.


----------



## ssj2yugi (May 17, 2007)

Behemoth are sorta hit and miss with me.  I did like a few songs off Demigod


----------



## Trias (May 17, 2007)

aurora borealis, council of the fallen, deboning method, divine empire, internecine, malevolent creation, hate eternal and nile are bands with fucking speedy double basses (and fucking speedy drums in general), well, they all worked with Derek Roddy, whose double bass is so fast that it is almost heard like a single sound instead of pam pam pams. Even though I like Gene Hoghlan and Dave Lombardo very much, Derek Roddy is the fastest double bass player I've ever seen. 

 And yes, Eternal Tears of Sorrow is a good melodic death band, and they sometimes find very good riffs. Their lyric writing skills are good too. But still, they're not good enough to pass over "a certain line of goodness for me"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 17, 2007)

Does anyone here know any good sludge/sludgecore bands?

If so, make me a mix.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 17, 2007)

Schenkel McDoo said:


> Does anyone here know any good sludge/sludgecore bands?
> 
> If so, make me a mix.



im currently pimping The Melvins and i pimped Acid Bath a while back

seriously people, dont make me pimp Eyehategod or Iron Monkey on your asses


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 17, 2007)

Well, the only sludge bands I listen to are Crowbar, Noothgrush, Cathedral, Pentagram, Eyehategod, Superjoint Ritual, Melvins, Electric Wizard, Acid Bath, C.O.C and Alabama Thunderpussy.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 17, 2007)

then check out Iron Monkey, fucking awesome stuff


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 17, 2007)

I've heard of em', never listened to them.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 17, 2007)

you'd love 'em. Their vocalist died a few years back, but they got alot of attention because apparently Phil Anselmo was a big fan


----------



## Second_Best (May 17, 2007)

so... recently a friend of mine decided to get me into metal, and gave me a list of songs that I should listen to. I've done that and here's a list of songs I really enjoyed listening to:


I'd be oblidged if I could get some more recommendations based on that


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2007)

Second_Best said:


> so... recently a friend of mine decided to get me into metal, and gave me a list of songs that I should listen to. I've done that and here's a list of songs I really enjoyed listening to:
> 
> 
> I'd be oblidged if I could get some more recommendations based on that



here are some good bands i think you would enjoy

children of bodom
Black Majesty
Black Messiah
Zao
Metallica
Iron Maiden
Slayer
Turisas
Amon Amarth
Ensiferum
Enslaved
Holy Moses
Holy War
Norther
Paragon
Shatter Messiah
Therion
Thorium


----------



## saiyanprince07 (May 18, 2007)

Metallica
Iron maiden
Black sabbatth
Nirvana
Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2007)

Nirvana is far from Metal.


----------



## Cavalorn (May 18, 2007)

I'd say you should also try listening "End of Green" ( / ). You can download a song ("Dead End Hero") from their website - it's a german Metal band not too well known outside of the country, I think. Check them out!


----------



## isanon (May 18, 2007)

finntroll


----------



## Trias (May 18, 2007)

Finntroll is awesome and very funny and creative when it comes to videos... Trollhammaren (sp? I'm drunk) owns so hard, lol.


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2007)

New Kamelot album comes out soon.

I liked the sample quite a bit.

They seem to be the only power metal band to consitantly entertain me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 18, 2007)

Power metal for is stuff like Manowar, Dragonforce, Children of Bodom, etc...


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> New Kamelot album comes out soon.
> 
> I liked the sample quite a bit.
> 
> They seem to be the only power metal band to consitantly entertain me.



What about Rage, or Blind Guardian?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 18, 2007)

Rage are more speed metal, and Blind Guardian just bore me.


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

Dude, Rage are power metal in the classic sense. From time signatures, to vocals to thematics.

Sorry.

But Rage are old school power metal.

Blind Guardian have A Night at the Opera and Nightfall on Middle Earth.

Besides I was asking Boskov.


----------



## ssj2yugi (May 18, 2007)

I got 2 *Finntroll* albums a few weeks ago, _Jaktens Tid_ and _Ur Jordens Djup_.  I love _Jaktens Tid_.  _Ur Jordens Djup_ was pretty good, but I'm not digging the new vocalist as much.
I also bought *Ensiferum's* new album _Victory Songs_.  I'm definitely loving it.  It's like a viking metal meets power metal sorta thing.  And I also bought *Korpiklaani's* _Tales Along This Road_ yesterday.  It's very similar to Finntroll, just a bit more folkish and less black metal


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

Korpiklaani is cheesier, but more intense.

Have not heard the new Finntroll, but I own Jaktens Tid and Nattfodd.

Great albums.


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2007)

I guess Blind Guardian do entertain me, but I've never heard Rage.


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

Rage are pretty bad ass.

I will help to enlighten you


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2007)

Please Do.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 18, 2007)

Anyone here like Crowbar? Man, so fucking good.


----------



## isanon (May 19, 2007)

Trias said:


> Finntroll is awesome and very funny and creative when it comes to videos... Trollhammaren (sp? I'm drunk) owns so hard, lol.


well im not saying that finntroll is bad (quite the contrary (sp?)) im saying that their lyrics are ...questionable

edit: well their lyrics arent as questionaable as vintersorgs


----------



## Trias (May 19, 2007)

isanon said:


> well im not saying that finntroll is bad (quite the contrary (sp?)) im saying that their lyrics are ...questionable
> 
> edit: well their lyrics arent as questionaable as vintersorgs



 I didn't say you were saying they were bad or anything. You had just said... finntroll. And nothing else. :ı Well, their lyrics are... funny. They make funny music and they're doing it awesomely. If they were doing it seriously, then it would have been questionable. *cough*Manowar*cough*


----------



## destroy_musick (May 19, 2007)

my Melvins pimp has gone quiet ~_~

seriously guys, you call yourselves metal fans and have neglected my Acid Bath pimps and Melvins ones?


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2007)

I'm trying to keep up with everthing.


----------



## isanon (May 19, 2007)

Trias said:


> I didn't say you were saying they were bad or anything. You had just said... finntroll. And nothing else. :ı Well, their lyrics are... funny. They make funny music and they're doing it awesomely. If they were doing it seriously, then it would have been questionable. *cough*Manowar*cough*


thats what i was trying to say >.> (im just not very good to make myself understood since i have a tendancy to think that people will understand me nomatter what i say)

well manowar might be ....silly now but thay where damn cool when they where new (or so i've heard from a guy i know who is a huge manowar fan)


----------



## isanon (May 19, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> my Melvins pimp has gone quiet ~_~
> 
> seriously guys, you call yourselves metal fans and have neglected my Acid Bath pimps and Melvins ones?


well pimp away
(never visits the pimping section)


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2007)

I need some recomendations for some awesome Piano Driven metal.

Or just Metal with liberal use of the Piano.  

As much as I love the Keyboards, I just love the Piano more.  Any help?


----------



## Catatonik (May 19, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> my Melvins pimp has gone quiet ~_~
> 
> seriously guys, you call yourselves metal fans and have neglected my Acid Bath pimps and Melvins ones?



That is partly because I am well-aquainted with Acid Bath and the Melvins already.

Still, I will atleast try to make an effort to enjoin the threads with Cogitations from a Rebel Messiah.


----------



## Altron (May 19, 2007)

any black majesty/black messiah fans here!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 19, 2007)

Yes!

I'm going to go see Bad Religion in July AND Lamb of God in September! I wasn't gonna see LoG, cause they're playing with Hatebreed. Still, woohoo!


----------



## mystictrunks (May 19, 2007)

Eh. Behemoth, Lamb of God, and Hatebreed are coming to my town this summer.


----------



## ssj2yugi (May 20, 2007)

someone pimp me some good Manowar albums.  I wanna see what all the buzz in the MD is all about


----------



## Catatonik (May 20, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> someone pimp me some _good Manowar _albums.  I wanna see what all the buzz in the MD is all about



Oxy-moron.

I wish only that Colin were still here, his Manowar fan-boyism would be useful.


----------



## isanon (May 20, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> someone pimp me some good Manowar albums.  I wanna see what all the buzz in the MD is all about


----------



## destroy_musick (May 22, 2007)

Hans Appelqvist - _Tonefilm_

 i'm being a whore!

XD in all seriousness, i need some more uncomprising avant-garde/sludge/doom mixes like Melvins in my life. Suggestions?

(anyone who recommends anything by Patton is getting a swift kick in the nuts btw)


----------



## ssj2yugi (May 22, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> Hans Appelqvist - _Tonefilm_
> 
> i'm being a whore!
> 
> ...



Tomahawk, Mr. Bungle, Peeping Tom and Faith No More >_>


----------



## CalRahhh (May 25, 2007)

hey does anyone know where I can find any decent live footage of Cryptopsy? pretty much all the live videos on youtube have either really bad video quality or really bad sound quality. some both. The only good one I've found is a drum solo by Flo.


----------



## ssj2yugi (May 25, 2007)

Has anyone ever listened to *The Human Abstract*?  I saw their album _Nocturne_ at the music store a few days ago and just decided to pick it up without hearing anything about the album or the band beforehand and it's actually very good.  Very reminiscient of *Between The Buried and Me* but more clean vocals and quite a bit of acoustic guitar.  If anyone's interested, I can upload it later this afternoon and send it out


----------



## Amane (Jul 2, 2007)

Kreator - love
Pantera - are ok
Metallica - are ok 
Anthrax - neva heard of
Cannibal Corpse - love
Megadeth - love
DragonForce - love
Iced Earth - never heard of
Arch Enemy - dislike
Immortal - never heard of
Iron Maiden - are ok 
King Diamond - love
Diamond Head - never heard of

all the ones i love i have all their albums 
i also like Trivium, Cradle of filth, black sabbeth, Lamb of god and Led Zepplin
what about u?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2007)

There is, just search for "The Official Metal Thread."


----------



## Trias (Jul 2, 2007)

To believe is to search... right, Doc?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2007)

Speed/Power/Thrash for me.

Arch Enemy suck. =D


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2007)

Bump to for merger.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jul 2, 2007)

So...has anybody picked up King Diamond's album yet?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2007)

Didn't even know there was a new one....

Them kicks ass.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jul 2, 2007)

It's called Give Me Your Soul...Please. Came out June 26

Better than the last two albums, definetely.


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 3, 2007)

I noticed that a couple of you put Lamb of God down as one of your favorites.

I was just wondering what everyone thaught of their newest album *Sacrament*. Personally I think it's their worst album, the only song I really liked on it was *Walk With Me in Hell*.

What do you think?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 3, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> I noticed that a couple of you put Lamb of God down as one of your favorites.
> 
> I was just wondering what everyone thaught of their newest album *Sacrament*. Personally I think it's their worst album, the only song I really liked on it was *Walk With Me in Hell*.
> 
> What do you think?



I liked Sacrament better than all their other albums.  My order goes:
1. Sacrament
2. Ashes of the Wake
3. New American Gospel  (I love Black Label)
4. As The Palaces Burn


----------



## boomina (Jul 3, 2007)

My favourites:
Satyricon, Ensiferum, Sigh, Bathory..


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2007)

As the Palaces Burn remains my fave, Devys production is epic.

Interesting i hearing Sacrament before dropping further thoughts though.


----------



## Altron (Jul 3, 2007)

Anyone here a fan of these bands
Ex:Genres- Viking, Folk, Epic, Death, Power, Thrash, Melodic, Speed, black metal.

Kalmah
Metallica (early years)
Iron Maiden
Slayer
Emperor
Turisas
Amon Amarth
Ensiferum
Black Messiah
Gravedigger
Final Chapter
Blind Guardian
Norther
Paragon
Persuader
Children of Bodom
Dragonforce
Dragonland
Nomans Land
Stormlord
Thorium
Atritas
At The Gates
Falconer
Falkenbach
Enslaved
Slavland
Ancient Rites
Folkearth
Grendel
Wolfchant


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 3, 2007)

A few of those bands don't fall into any of those categories but yeah I love me some Viking metal.  I listen to some of those bands on your list:*Amon Amarth*, *Kalmah*, *Slayer*, *Metallica* (Ride the Lightning and Master of Puppets), *Iron Maiden*, *Ensiferum*, *Blind Guardian*, *Norther* (don't really care for them too much anymore though), *CoB*, *Dragonforce* until everyone started raving about them and putting them onto too high of a pedestal and *At The Gates*


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2007)

Taishōgun said:


> Anyone here a fan of these bands
> Ex:Genres- Viking, Folk, Epic, Death, Power, Thrash, Melodic, Speed, black metal.
> 
> Kalmah
> ...




I am a big fan of the highlighted bands...and dislike the italicized ones.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2007)

I disagree.

The best metal comes from around the world, and some of the best bands come from Canada and the US as well as Gemrany or Sweden.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jul 3, 2007)

Just throwing it out there but what metal albums has everyone picked up lately?

Megadeth - United Abominations
King Diamond - Give Me Your Soul...Please


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2007)

Of late. Nothing.

Downloaded a bunch, but purchasing has been stopped.

I have pumped so much money into the industry, that not buying albums from now til I die will still leave me as a strong supporter of music.

That said, I want to hear a bunch of new albums...the new Sigh....is less than I was hoping.


----------



## Altron (Jul 3, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Of late. Nothing.
> 
> *Downloaded a bunch, but purchasing has been stopped.*
> 
> ...



i am doing the same. last album i bought was Pennywise


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2007)

I should add an explanation.

I am done purchasing albums. I remain a live show fanatic, and will buy a shirt at every show I can make it to, or find other ways of making sure that I in some way repay the artists for the awesomeness they give us.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2007)

Taishōgun said:


> Anyone here a fan of these bands
> Ex:Genres- Viking, Folk, Epic, Death, Power, Thrash, Melodic, Speed, black metal.
> 
> Kalmah
> ...



Great taste. Blind Guardian kick ass, but I'm a big of their later stuff. Their 1990 demo kicks so much ass. Not many real "death" bands on here, mostly melodeath.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 3, 2007)

I recently purchased:

Dream Theater - Awake
Iron Maiden - A Matter Of Life And Death

I haven't given 'A Matter Of Life And Death' a listen yet but 'Awake' is amazing.


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 3, 2007)

The last albums I bought were:

Marylin Manson - Antichrist Superstar
Skinny Puppy - Mythmaker

Mythmaker was nothing special (I've heard much better Skinny Puppy) but Antichrist Superstar has now become one of my favorite albums.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2007)

Marilyn Manson aren't metal.


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 3, 2007)

Schenkel McDoo said:


> Marilyn Manson aren't metal.



Then what is he. Personally I think most of his stuff is industrial, which is close enough to metal.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2007)

Industrial is nothing close to metal. Listen to Throbbing Gristle or Big Black, and they sound COMPLETELY different from metal. Bands like Jesu and Godflesh are classified as industrial metal. Marilyn Manson is really bad watered down industrial/electro.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 4, 2007)

Industrial and metal fold over into each other a lot, but are indeed, quite distinct.

That said, Mythmaker was a disappointment to me, The Process remains my fave.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm listening to Bloodbath's "Resurrection Through Carnage"
Coul this possibly be like THE BEST DEATH METAL ALBUM EVAR?!?!?!? probably not but its still damn awsome.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2007)

Caldogg said:


> I recently purchased:
> 
> Dream Theater - Awake
> Iron Maiden - A Matter Of Life And Death
> ...



ehh, Dream Theater..I used too like them, but then I got sick of their technical wankery and realized that their songwriting isn't that great.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 4, 2007)

anyone heard of rakoth (jabberworks, folk metal) and profugus mortis (so it begins, melodic black metal)? I picked their albums up lately and they are both pretty awesome, especially rakoths "jabberworks" is one of THE best pieces of metal I have EVER heard. profugus mortis use a violin in all their songs which sounds pretty cool. two albums you should definitely pick up if you like folk or m.black metal.


----------



## boomina (Jul 4, 2007)

Who likes Devil Doll?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 4, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> ehh, Dream Theater..I used too like them, but then I got sick of their technical wankery and realized that their songwriting isn't that great.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## blaze of fire (Jul 4, 2007)

dragonforcewhat can you say but ohhhh yeahhhh


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 4, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> dragonforcewhat can you say but ohhhh yeahhhh



You could probably say that all of their songs sound the same.


----------



## Fang (Jul 5, 2007)

Blind Guardian brings power metal to a whole other level.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 5, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Blind Guardian brings power metal to a whole other level.



What's a good album of theirs to listen to ?


----------



## Trias (Jul 5, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> What's a good album of theirs to listen to ?



 Amongst the fans, Nightfall in the Middle Earth is known as their (most likely) best album, and that was the album that made them world-wide known and recognized.

 Still, I'd recommend you Istuff like Imaginations from the Other Side, the Forgotten Tales and And Then There Was Silence too, and there was that DIO tribute, Don't Talk To Strangers, in that tribute album.

 Blind Guardian is one of the most influental Power Metal bands right now, and they're mostly known for their album about Lord of the Rings and very unique atmosphere created by lead guitarist, Andre. Actually, most people will claim that Hansi K?rsch (lead vocals) is the person who makes Blind Guardian what it is, but after you listen, you'll notice that the real difference between BG and other bands is Andre's style, which creates what we call "BG Atmosphere" as we know.

 You should definitely give them a try.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 13, 2007)

This thread needs a much needed bump, for it is THE best thread on these forums >_>

Doc, I got a question for ya.  I've been listening to *Deadsoul Tribes* - _A Murder of Crows_ album for about 3 weeks straight now.  I'm really loving it.  My favorite song on the album, even though they're all brilliant tracks, is "Some Things You Can't Return," which leads me to my question.  There are a few riffs in this track that caught my attention.  One of these starts at 0:48 - 1:00.  Another is at 1:38 - 1:51 and this one repeats throughout all the choruses. I've heard this same riff before, outside this song, but I can't put my finger on what songs I'm thinking of.  Would you or anyone who's listened to this song happen to know?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmm, I'll have to listen to that again.  Devon Graves is easily one of my favorite musicians, so I'll look into this.

Edit: I'm listening to it right now, but I haven't a clue as to what chord is being played.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2007)

Dear God, you guys MUST listen to Descarga Nuerte. It's probably the BEST Spanish speed metal, nay, the greatest metal compilation EVER!


----------



## poona (Jul 14, 2007)

Recently purchased Machine Head's new record (The Blackening), enjoyed it very much!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 15, 2007)

I bought Machine Head's new album after seeing them live with Gojira and Lamb of God in Memphis earlier this year.  After listening to the album, I do not understand why I liked them live  I guess it was their energy, I don't know, but when I listened to the album all I could think about was "this band sounds the same as Shadows Fall...And aren't even as good" and I was sad


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 15, 2007)

Shadows Fall are horrible, as are Machine Head.


----------



## Trias (Jul 15, 2007)

Machine Head's first two albums were actually not that bad, but... well.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 15, 2007)

Schenkel McDoo said:


> Shadows Fall are horrible, as are Machine Head.



Well I'm not crazy about Shadows Fall because a lot of their stuff sounds the same, but you're wrong.  Shadows Fall aren't horrible.  They actually do have a few good songs and their guitarist is pretty good.  But yeah, majority of Shadows Fall I don't like


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 15, 2007)

Machine head get alot of stick these days, but frankly Burn my Eyes is one of the best groove metal albums of all time with Davidian flattening anything the so called "Gods of Groove Metal" Pantera ever did. But that's just my opinion


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 15, 2007)

Can anyone here recommend me some very depressive doom/death bands? Maybe make me a mix?


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 16, 2007)

My Dying Bride, Novembers Doom, early Katatonia.
Well, they're death/doom, I'm not sure if you'll find them very depressive though. It all depends on the listener, really.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 16, 2007)

I wouldn't really call them depressive, though most doom metal is kinda bleak and sad IMO (Yes i do like Doom metal), *Swallow The Sun's* - Hope is a really good Doom album


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2007)

Is Strapping Young Lad any good?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 19, 2007)

uh oh, where's Cata? he normally has a speech prepared for this.

In short: yes, SLY are good


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL I was surprised Cata hasn't posted in this yet.

SYL are good, but I can only take them in small doses.  My album preferences for them are the following:
1. City
2. Heavy As A Really Heavy Thing
3. Alien
4. SYL
5. The New Black


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 19, 2007)

What to say about SYL?

Yes. They are good.

They are one of the most talented metal bands out there, impossible to describe as anything other than metal, and with some of the finest production out there. 

Vocals, guitars, drums are all top-notch and each album has a different feel and flow. 

In terms of albums, currently, Alien and The New Black are my most commonly spun. The New Black has an almost pop-like feel in its irony and mocking sarcasm, while Alien is shiny, and dark and creepy.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 22, 2007)

Random note or sheer gigglegasms - Behold... the Arctopus drummer is going to be doing drums on the new Kayo Dot album.  I am royally excited like you wouldn't believe, to forces of awesome, yet both on the opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 22, 2007)

Behold... win.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 23, 2007)

anyone heard of the band Watchtower?


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 24, 2007)

makeoutparadise2 is a gay!

mon the metal


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 24, 2007)

The Final Solution said:


> makeoutparadise2 is a gay!
> 
> mon the metal



I can't understand the meaning of your message.


Hey Boskov, you wouldn't happen to have any of Deadsoul Tribes other albums, huh?  The only one I have is the one you pimped, A Murder of Crows, and I've heard that all of their albums are good and that the newer ones have a more Tool-ish feel to them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 24, 2007)

Everyone here needs to listen to Inepsy. It's a mix of Motorhead and hardcore punk, and it wins.


----------



## Trias (Jul 25, 2007)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> anyone heard of the band Watchtower?



 Indeed, Watchtower was one of the most creative bands out there in their generation, imho.

 They did music that transcended beyond their time, and of course, their fate was getting forgotten by doing such a thing. Still, you can see new generations of Progressive Metal and Rock bands (and their members) telling that Watchtower was one of their influences for sure, me included.

 They make all other bands of their generation wither in comparison when you compare them when it comes to "difference" and "progressive-ness" and stuff like that. It's like a pearl, that shines brightly among others, make you notice it at first glance.

 Mm.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought Devildriver's new album, The Last Kind Words, last week.  Finally got around to listening to it yesterday.  Amazing metal album.
I also purchased a cd by a band called Five Finger Death Punch (lol @ name) yesterday and I was blown away.  You people should check it out


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 9, 2007)

Does anyone here like Bring Me the Horizon?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 9, 2007)

My current (generally) metal folder.

Questions?  Comments?  Suggestions?

Always open for any kind of new music (especially metal), but also willing to send any of my stuff to those in need when time permits.  Most of it is discographies so if you just need a certain album feel free to ask.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 9, 2007)

I like a lot of the bands you have listed there.  Caliban is great, As I Lay Dying is good, and their new CD is going to rock much harder than their older stuff, In Flames is incredibly awesome, as well as Job for a Cowboy.  I give you a thumbs up for All That Remains, Arch Enemy, Behold...the Arctopus, Bullet for my Valentine, Devin Townsend, Dragonforce, Evergreen Terrace (new CD = awesome),  KsE, Lamb of God, Shadows Fall, Sky Eats Airplane, The Black Dahlia Murder, Unearth, and Zao.

If you like grindcore/deathcore, I have to recommend Bring Me the Horizon, Beneath the Sky, Despised Icon, and Dr. Acula.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 9, 2007)

Stumpy, hook me up with some Necrophagist please!!!! I've been to 9 cd stores in the past 4 months and none ever have any in


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 10, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> I like a lot of the bands you have listed there.  Caliban is great, As I Lay Dying is good, and their new CD is going to rock much harder than their older stuff, In Flames is incredibly awesome, as well as Job for a Cowboy.  I give you a thumbs up for All That Remains, Arch Enemy, Behold...the Arctopus, Bullet for my Valentine, Devin Townsend, Dragonforce, Evergreen Terrace (new CD = awesome),  KsE, Lamb of God, Shadows Fall, Sky Eats Airplane, The Black Dahlia Murder, Unearth, and Zao.
> 
> If you like grindcore/deathcore, I have to recommend Bring Me the Horizon, Beneath the Sky, Despised Icon, and Dr. Acula.



fuck no. Bring me the Horizon dissed Napalm Death's SCUM and still call themselves a grindcore/deathcore band. No one does that, that's like calling yourself a classical composer and dissing Bach. They're also overrated, pompous and up their own ass, and what is better, THEY SAID IT THEMSELVES! It's all sorts of fun in the grindcore-scene world 

But in all seriousness, if you want proper/good grindcore, Napalm Death, Impetigo and Terrorizer are the best ways to go ;P


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey dm, when ya gonna finish that Residents pimp?

Also, I need NEW metal, stuff outside of my usual tatses, the more intelligent the better.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 10, 2007)

well im on holiday until i get home later tonight, so yeah. I planned on finishing it once i finished up the last of my Melvins pimp.

As for intelligent metal, im sure most stuff that comes to mind you've already got.

Acid Bath
Agents of Oblivion
Fantomas
Mr. Bungle
Naked City
etc etc


----------



## Beelzejow (Aug 10, 2007)

_Disturbed ftw.  _


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 10, 2007)

XLegacyX said:


> _Disturbed ftw.  _



better put on your flame proof suit, cause someone will most likely have a go at you for that  

I'm loving the new Marduk. Anyone else heard it?


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 10, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> fuck no. Bring me the Horizon dissed Napalm Death's SCUM and still call themselves a grindcore/deathcore band. No one does that, that's like calling yourself a classical composer and dissing Bach. They're also overrated, pompous and up their own ass, and what is better, THEY SAID IT THEMSELVES! It's all sorts of fun in the grindcore-scene world
> 
> But in all seriousness, if you want proper/good grindcore, Napalm Death, Impetigo and Terrorizer are the best ways to go ;P


Whoa, calm down there buddy.  Napalm Death is good, and I was unaware Bring Me the Horizon had dissed them in any way.  Oh well, I like what I like, so you can just chill out.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 10, 2007)

Read the post, DM was being partially humorous.

But he is right, and the dude knows Grindcore.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 10, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Read the post, DM was being partially humorous.
> 
> But he is right, and the dude knows Grindcore.


Well, like I said, I can't help what I like.  And he does seem to have a nice taste for grindcore.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 10, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> Stumpy, hook me up with some Necrophagist please!!!! I've been to 9 cd stores in the past 4 months and none ever have any in


If you are on the pimp list then you should have received links to the two albums.  Thread for the pimp wasn't ready by the time I asked Delirium to send out the PMs so here it is.

FAQ



			
				Master_of_the_Spoons said:
			
		

> I like a lot of the bands you have listed there. Caliban is great, As I Lay Dying is good, and their new CD is going to rock much harder than their older stuff, In Flames is incredibly awesome, as well as Job for a Cowboy. I give you a thumbs up for All That Remains, Arch Enemy, Behold...the Arctopus, Bullet for my Valentine, Devin Townsend, Dragonforce, Evergreen Terrace (new CD = awesome), KsE, Lamb of God, Shadows Fall, Sky Eats Airplane, The Black Dahlia Murder, Unearth, and Zao.
> 
> If you like grindcore/deathcore, I have to recommend Bring Me the Horizon, Beneath the Sky, Despised Icon, and Dr. Acula.


I wouldn't say most of my metalcore and whatnot are _good_, but I like them anyways.

I have yet to hear a band with "grind" in their genre that I don't auto hate.  Usually very irritating.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 10, 2007)

Alot of metalcore isn't good really, but I like alot of it.  I guess I just have bad taste...but as I've said MANY times before now, I can't help what my ears like.  My favorite metalcore act right now is probably Dead to Fall.

I like prog., power, and heavy metal too.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 10, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> Well, like I said, I can't help what I like.  And he does seem to have a nice taste for grindcore.



well, i wasn't attacking. Tbh, i dont care what people like or dislike. I just get tetchy when someone calls Bring Me The Horizon a grindcore band XD



			
				Stumpy said:
			
		

> I have yet to hear a band with "grind" in their genre that I don't auto hate. Usually very irritating.



But yeah, grindcore is very a much you get it or you dont genre. Unless you have an interest in it from the get-go, you probably aint ever going to like it. Still, i dont like people who will disregard its "musical value". A lot of highly regarded musicians have taken inspiration (and taken part) in the grind world. Patton, Zorn, Lombardo, John Peel etc etc. Autohating a genre is bad by the by, wouldn't ever do that myself XD


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 10, 2007)

_I gotta ask... are there are any Lordi fans here? Sometimes i feel like the only one i know._


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 10, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> But yeah, grindcore is very a much you get it or you dont genre. Unless you have an interest in it from the get-go, you probably aint ever going to like it. Still, i dont like people who will disregard its "musical value". A lot of highly regarded musicians have taken inspiration (and taken part) in the grind world. Patton, Zorn, Lombardo, John Peel etc etc. Autohating a genre is bad by the by, wouldn't ever do that myself XD


I don't auto hate the genre.  If someone were to tell me to check out a grindcore band that i haven't heard I would do so openly, but nothing in the genre has appealed to me yet.  When I hear a new grindcore band it's usually kinda like "Yup this is grindcore.  Yup I still don't like it."


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 10, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> well, i wasn't attacking. Tbh, i dont care what people like or dislike. I just get tetchy when someone calls Bring Me The Horizon a grindcore band XD


Well, I meant to call them a deathcore band anyways.  I'm not sure why I called them grindcore, I guess I was just getting the two genres confused.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> well im on holiday until i get home later tonight, so yeah. I planned on finishing it once i finished up the last of my Melvins pimp.
> 
> As for intelligent metal, im sure most stuff that comes to mind you've already got.
> 
> ...



I will take some Agents of Oblivion if you got any


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 11, 2007)

uploading now for you


----------



## Triggenism (Aug 11, 2007)

SLAAAAAAAAYEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRR


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 11, 2007)

Triggenism said:


> SLAAAAAAAAYEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRR


Meh, I'll pass on Slayer.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2007)

Triggenism said:


> SLAAAAAAAAYEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRR


Reign In Blood on Guitar Hero III.  Mastertrack and all.  It's gunna own.

New Arch Enemy album is fucking great.  I won't compare it to their original vocalist, but this is Angela Gossow and the band's best performance yet.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 12, 2007)

Reign in Blood is gonna be on Guitar Hero 3?! YES!!! Can you upload the new Arch Enemy for me?


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 13, 2007)

Does any one here like Pig Destroyer? 

I rarely ever find any one who's in to them let alone knows who they are.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2007)

Know who they are; never particularly cared for them.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> Reign in Blood is gonna be on Guitar Hero 3?! YES!!! Can you upload the new Arch Enemy for me?


Uploading...

If anyone else wants it PM me.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 13, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Does any one here like Pig Destroyer?
> 
> I rarely ever find any one who's in to them let alone knows who they are.


I'm with Boskov, I've heard them, but I don't like them that much.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 13, 2007)

Ah I need recommendations. Been really liking the grainy sounding stuff like Acid Bath and Boris lately. Any ideas? (although some more avantgarde shit may also be directed my way...)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 13, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> Meh, I'll pass on Slayer.



You fail at life itself.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 13, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> I like a lot of the bands you have listed there.  Caliban is great, As I Lay Dying is good, and their new CD is going to rock much harder than their older stuff, In Flames is incredibly awesome, as well as Job for a Cowboy.  I give you a thumbs up for All That Remains, Arch Enemy, Behold...the Arctopus, Bullet for my Valentine, Devin Townsend, Dragonforce, Evergreen Terrace (new CD = awesome),  KsE, Lamb of God, Shadows Fall, Sky Eats Airplane, The Black Dahlia Murder, Unearth, and Zao.
> 
> If you like grindcore/deathcore, I have to recommend Bring Me the Horizon, Beneath the Sky, Despised Icon, and Dr. Acula.



Listen, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Grindcore is in no way accosiated with that lame ass scenester genre "deathcore". Deathcore is for stupid emo cunts who want to seem tough but have no idea what REAL death metal is. Your taste in music sucks and you've obviously never heard a real death/grind band in your entire life. You're idea of "grindcore" is shitty metalcore bands with no idea what real talent actually is.

You don't like Slayer, and for that you suck even more. Slayer are shitty nu-thrash now, but their other albums are classics that many bands currently will never, ever, ever, ever live up to no matter how hard they try. So please, get a better taste in music or GTFO this board.

[/endrant]


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Ah I need recommendations. Been really liking the grainy sounding stuff like Acid Bath and Boris lately. Any ideas? (although some more avantgarde shit may also be directed my way...)



Alright - *cracks knuckles*

Here are some of my Avant metal choices - 

This should help too, it's not all Avant Metal, but a good portion is.

SubMasq
Abberant Vascular
Peccatum
Age of Silence
uneXpect


----------



## Voynich (Aug 13, 2007)

I got Peccatum. Not my thing. I have somewhat of a dislike for female voices in my metals xD

You able to hook me up with any of the others? Thanks for the list btw...I'll check it out.

Oh I forget, didn't like Age of Silence much either. Colin got me that before.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2007)

I wish I could, but I'm on a different computer, so no luck on the upload, but I could ask for it in the request thread.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll fire up Soulseek. Maybe I'll even get my hands on some more Boris. I'll go check out Hydraheads to see if they got anything new signed. They usually satisfy my needs for walls of sound


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2007)

I usually check Hydrahead, Metal Blade and The End records for good Avant/Prog Metal goodness.  Has worked for quite some time.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 13, 2007)

Schenkel McDoo said:


> Listen, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Grindcore is in no way accosiated with that lame ass scenester genre "deathcore". Deathcore is for stupid emo cunts who want to seem tough but have no idea what REAL death metal is. Your taste in music sucks and you've obviously never heard a real death/grind band in your entire life. You're idea of "grindcore" is shitty metalcore bands with no idea what real talent actually is.
> 
> You don't like Slayer, and for that you suck even more. Slayer are shitty nu-thrash now, but their other albums are classics that many bands currently will never, ever, ever, ever live up to no matter how hard they try. So please, get a better taste in music or GTFO this board.
> 
> [/endrant]



Yay, post-hating is back in fashion.

Was afraid you had gotten sick X.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 13, 2007)

Schenkel McDoo said:


> Listen, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Grindcore is in no way accosiated with that lame ass scenester genre "deathcore". Deathcore is for stupid emo cunts who want to seem tough but have no idea what REAL death metal is. Your taste in music sucks and you've obviously never heard a real death/grind band in your entire life. You're idea of "grindcore" is shitty metalcore bands with no idea what real talent actually is.
> 
> You don't like Slayer, and for that you suck even more. Slayer are shitty nu-thrash now, but their other albums are classics that many bands currently will never, ever, ever, ever live up to no matter how hard they try. So please, get a better taste in music or GTFO this board.
> 
> [/endrant]


Alright, you can just chill out before you explode.  You must have missed the post where I announced that I had bad taste.  But I can't help it, I like what I like.

I apologize for my arrogance, but if you think your making a point to me by flaming me, you're wrong.  Oh well, I got a laugh at how mean you thought you were being by posting this.

No need to double post, either.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 13, 2007)

Doc: I found you your bloody Toby Driver xP Will up tomoz. On your knees and lick my toes please.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey, for anyone who likes Deadsoul Tribe, I just received all their albums (minus Murder of Crows b/c i already have it) in the mail today.  So if anyone would like any of these 3 albums, hit me up


----------



## Trias (Aug 13, 2007)

*hits ssj2yugi*

 Btw, Slayer is one of the most overrated bands around. ^^


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 13, 2007)

Trias said:


> Btw, Slayer is one of the most overrated bands around. ^^


Just for that, no DST for you!!!


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 13, 2007)

Trias said:


> Btw, Slayer is one of the most overrated bands around. ^^



I can kind of agree with this. Slayer gets a little too much credit. They have a lot of great songs but they also have a lot of songs that are just shit-tastic.


----------



## Trias (Aug 13, 2007)

Lulz, it's true. 

 I can't deny the fact that it's a band of many skilled musicians, Dave Lombardo, undeniably one of the best drummers world had ever seen, Kerry King, who is another "non-theory" guitar player, and Tom Araya with his insane screams... and killers albums like South of Heaven, Seasons in the Abyss, etc...

 But still, as every band with huge fandom, they're overrated. Denying that is worse than denying Lombardo's skill, because this is far more obvious. And thinking that Lombardo tries sexual positions with drum kit, that says for something.

 Anyways. Send me it or I'll tell Mr Lombardo that you've accepted offer of being his bass drum.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not the only one who doesn't care for Slayer.  That makes me happier.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 13, 2007)

haha well you guys might be right that they're overrated, but I loved South of Heaven, Reign In Blood and God Hates Us All 

and Trias, i'm uploading DST now.  I don't wanna be his bass drum :\


----------



## Trias (Aug 14, 2007)

Master / Well, it's not like I don't care, I enjoy the albums I stated and plus some more songs, and I apppreciate their members (and former members) as well. But I also agree that it's overrated and overexaggerated.

 Yugi / You've chosen wise, and will live to see yet another sunrise.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 21, 2007)

i listened to Slipknots s/t today and I enjoyed it

Anyone in the metal thread who has a problem with this can direct their complaints to my goregrind collection where it will be collectively raped, sodomised and disembowelled


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 21, 2007)

Has anyone here ever heard of the band My Revenge?


----------



## Scud (Aug 21, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> i listened to Slipknots s/t today and I enjoyed it


It's nice to see I'm not alone. Sure, some of the tracks grated on my nerves (Tattern and Torn), but I really liked the sound they had then.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 21, 2007)

Who here like CoB?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 21, 2007)

God, these acronymed bands with 'O's in the middle of them, seriously! 

Okay, who now?


----------



## Scud (Aug 21, 2007)

Children of Bodom.

I haven't heard too much of their stuff, but what I heard, I liked.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 21, 2007)

I haven't been much of a fan, but I'm not usually a fan of that type of metal.

What other bands do you like?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 21, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I haven't been much of a fan, but I'm not usually a fan of that type of metal.
> 
> What other bands do you like?


Lol, not Dragon Force.<-- :rofl

Roadrunner United was tight(not really a band though ), Misfits, Killswitch Engage, Silent Civilian (liked their members a lot more than their music tho).  

Sorry, I don't listen to a ton of straight metal; my big genre is punk.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 21, 2007)

xD

Well, I'm not a fan either, don't worry. 

Have you heard of Pain of Salvation?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 21, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> xD
> 
> Well, I'm not a fan either, don't worry.
> 
> Have you heard of Pain of Salvation?


Naw, can't say I have.  I'll check 'em out.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh ok so you guys are into commercialized Metal then?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 21, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Oh ok so you guys are into commercialized Metal then?


As I stated before, I don't really listen to much 'cept Children of Bodom.  I just know the genre, because I am very into music.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 21, 2007)

We need more bands like Teeth of the Hydra.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Aug 21, 2007)

Randomly, I found Down's new cover:

Awesome. Can't wait for it to come out on September 25.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 21, 2007)

Hell yes. Crowbar are better though.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 22, 2007)

Ooooh, Down is my favourite of Phils projects. 

Me wants this.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 22, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> As I stated before, I don't really listen to much 'cept Children of Bodom.  I just know the genre, because I am very into music.



Oh I see, I also saw that you like NOFX. So you are into punk music then?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 22, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Oh I see, I also saw that you like NOFX. So you are into punk music then?


Yes, very much so.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 22, 2007)

I am going to go to a Punk Venue tonight. Should be some good bands playing, especially My Revenge. It is their last show


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 22, 2007)

My Revenge are alright, but I prefer others.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 22, 2007)

You know of them?

Have you heard of Blood for Blood?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, Blood for Blood are crappy tough-guy shit. They suck.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2007)

Define "Metal"

Post-Metal, Avantgarde Metal, Prog Metal, Death Metal, Tech Metal, Thrash Metal and Folk metal all fall under such a category, and I'm sure I'm missing the plethora of other rediculously narrow genres.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm a Prog/Avant Metal whore, with some Tech Sauce on the side, if that helps. xD


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2007)

No problem.

Subterranean Masquerade, Grayceon, maudlin of the Well, Kayo Dot, Estradasphere (To a degree)


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 22, 2007)

Etradasphere rocks my g-spot.

Hard.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, there's a few more, but I'm lazy.  SubMasq is awesome, but I'm not sure they're making music, they haven't released a CD in almost 4 years.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 22, 2007)

1234567890 said:


> yes of course there are thousands of genre's and subgenre's of metal what I mean when I say metal is pretty much the same thing most metal fans mean when they say metal. anything besides Nu-metal


I like *metal*.  I hate to have to break shit down to subgenres, but my preferred ones would be Technical, Technical Death, Melodic Death, Progressive, and Folk.  I prefer to just say metal though.

In Flames, Necrophagist, Ensiferum, Wintersun, Opeth, Therion, Children of Bodom, Arch Enemy, etc.  Not too many obscure bands I'm afraid.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 22, 2007)

i'm a death/gore/grind/tech whore. But i'm not really picky, nu metal has its moments too


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2007)

Heard of Pain of Salvation?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 22, 2007)

On the topic of favorite metal genres, I like sludge, doom, power, epic, goregrind, grind, tech death, death, thrash/death, old school death, slam death, brutal death, speed, thrash, and prog.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 22, 2007)

Schenkel McDoo said:


> Yeah, Blood for Blood are crappy tough-guy shit. They suck.


You guys wanna actually talk punk?  Talk to me.


----------



## Scud (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone here listen to Dark Lunacy? I seriously think they single-handedly prove that Italy is superior to all other nations with their unique sound. I don't think I've heard a band besides Opeth that can really rival them in melody and originality.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 22, 2007)

Tatumaru said:


> Does anyone here listen to Dark Lunacy? I seriously think they single-handedly prove that Italy is superior to all other nations with their unique sound. I don't think I've heard a band besides Opeth that can really rival them in melody and originality.


No, I haven't heard them, but I'll check them out.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 23, 2007)

Bing bing bang a bang a bang bing bong bing a bing bang a bong
Binga bing a bang a bong bong bing bong bing banga bong

Oh man, i <3 Ministry much right now


----------



## Trias (Aug 24, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Heard of Pain of Salvation?



 My lovely lovely Dr, 

 Fuck you for having such a great sig that gave me, king of frigits, a testosterone boost. 

 I'm not sure who I'm getting turned on for though; Explorer or the Girl? Both?  

 arhghm?mm..a.s.mdmm

 .sa.dm

 m... amsmda....


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2007)

Behold... the Arctopus's first LP is coming out and I can't be more excited. 

Seriously, I am creaming.


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2007)

Clone Circles appreciation.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 25, 2007)

*glares at soulseek*

Anyone need Boris - Heavy Rocks ? Just finished. 

Also Doc, what ya think of the Toby Driver?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone know where I could download some GoreGrind, aside from limewire(hate that piece of shit)


----------



## Voynich (Aug 25, 2007)

Soulseek. Works pretty well eventhough it does have a tendency of cpu abuse D:


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2007)

Voynich said:


> *glares at soulseek*
> 
> Anyone need Boris - Heavy Rocks ? Just finished.
> 
> Also Doc, what ya think of the Toby Driver?



Very ethreal.

I like it, but it's quite a bit to digest, and is also quite the undertaking to listen to in one sitting. xD

Danke, once again for it.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 25, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Very ethreal.
> 
> I like it, but it's quite a bit to digest, and is also quite the undertaking to listen to in one sitting. xD
> 
> Danke, once again for it.



True true, even with only 4 songs it takes so much of your attention. It's like he tried to shove an entire album in each song.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Aug 26, 2007)

Changing topics, does anyone listen to Moonsorrow?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 26, 2007)

Never listened to them, but i've heard about them.

I got the new As I Lay Dying album the other day.  This album is very well done.  Double bass on it is pretty intense


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 26, 2007)

As I Lay Dying are half assed.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 27, 2007)

I have been listening to a lot of Kamelot and Symphony X lately. Paradise lost is a great album


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 27, 2007)

Seriously rocking out to Enslaved, Kekal, Solefald, Arcturus, Sigh, Vintersorg, Samael and Green Carnation.

Post-Black bender!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 27, 2007)

Raw black > post ANYTHING really....

BLACK METAL IST KRIEG!


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Scud (Aug 27, 2007)

Why is it that videos for great metal bands always suck?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 27, 2007)

i know, its so lame of a video, but the music is top-notch


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 27, 2007)

Project X said:


> Raw black > post ANYTHING really....
> 
> BLACK METAL IST KRIEG!



You fail at life.

Raw black metal, is ninety percent of the time, poorly produced shit.

Post-black is where they go once they learn to really play their instruments and use production.

Besides, Enslaved fucking pwn your ass.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 27, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Raw black metal, is ninety percent of the time, poorly produced shit.
> 
> Post-black is where they go once they learn to really play their instruments and use production.



I couldn't agree more.  Me and a friend of mine got into a similar debate a few weeks ago, and I said, almost verbatim, what you said


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 27, 2007)

Production and musical ability does not equal good music.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 27, 2007)

but good music is something that sounds good to my ears...


----------



## Trias (Aug 28, 2007)

Screaming (lol, I do not even say "brutal" for most of them) about what a loser God is, and how sacrificing stuff and darkness is great, then adding it some stupid random guitar shit and drums, does not equal good music either.

 And that is what most of black metal bands are. Though, as with everything, there still are very good bands, Empyrium and Boorknagar leading, imho. Hmmn..


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2007)

last year marked the death of this man



RIP Jesse, the world of Grindcore still mourns your passing


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 28, 2007)

Project X said:


> Production and musical ability does not equal good music.



It is a damn sight closer to it, than the belief that lack of production and three chords makes good music.

The fact is, I like a lot of Black Metal, and was pimping the genre when you were still bitching that the only thing that sounded good was obscure, shittily produced punk. 

I even like some 'raw' sounding black metal, but most of the scene is made up of pretentious elitists who think that no production, satanic or gruesome lyrics and corpse paint are the only way to define 'good' black metal.

Fuck that. Emperor proved you can use good production and talent and still be black metal as all fuck. As did Immortal, and a number of others.

I will quote myself for good measure here: 





> Besides, Enslaved fucking pwn your ass.



On the whole, I like Black Metal, but most of the touted 'raw' or 'tr00' bands, generally...well. Suck.


----------



## Trias (Aug 28, 2007)

Ehm, I wouldn't say Immortal actually proved that, Cata, but well... point of view I guess. Still, it's hard to take Immortal serious anymore and listen without starting to laugh after you take a look at their photos even once... :ı.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 28, 2007)

Trias said:


> Ehm, I wouldn't say Immortal actually proved that, Cata, but well... point of view I guess. Still, it's hard to take Immortal serious anymore and listen without starting to laugh after you take a look at their photos even once... :ı.



The production quality on Sons of Northern Darkness was excellent. That said, it is VERY hard to take Immortal seriously, even more so after seeing their videos.

Musically, awesome, highly talented and intense musicians.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2007)

wow, no love for Jesse XD


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, I admire the mans talent, but was never the greatest fan. 

So many musicians dropping off.

On an un-related note, I am going to master the River Dragon Has Come, guitar solo.....on my saxophone. Believe that. 

Not in the near future though...4 1/2 hours total practice does not even get me close to trying that.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2007)

took me 2 years to learn the rhythm riff to Master of Puppets into a slap/pop rhythm  well, 2 weeks to learn it well, another 2 years to make it sound good XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 28, 2007)

I like deppressive/epic raw black.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 28, 2007)

Btw, does anyone have "Black Metal ist Krieg (song)" by "Nargaroth" that they'd be willing to pimp to me?


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 28, 2007)

Carpal Tunnel apparently affects sax playing as well as almost all my other hobbies.

I am VERY not happy with this.

*ED!*t: Anyone know if there is any word from the Nevermore camp?

and I WANT Dethklok to arrive.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2007)

"Brendon Small wrote the lyrics and music as well as performed the guitar, bass and vocals, and *ex-Death/ex -Dark Angel/ex-Devin Townsend/ex-Strapping Young Lad drummer Gene Hoglan will play drums on the album.*"

best. resume. ever.

EDIT:  btw XD says it's been leaked, but with watermarks


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 28, 2007)

That is so awesome.

The only thing that would have made it cooler, would have been to get the boys from Nevermore to help as well (as they appeared as voices in the series).

That said, I hate dirty watermarks.

Also, anyone who does not acknowledge Gene 'the Machine' Hoglans dominance deserves to be hurt. Repeatedly.


----------



## Emery (Aug 28, 2007)

Thread needs moar Paul Gilbert.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2007)

Dethklok is the ultimate parody of death metal, which in turn is an OTT variation of metal, therefore Dethklok is the greatest metal parody of all time. But amazingly it still stands in being awesome metal in itself, which is rare to achieve. But the fact that they have to record an album in the most br00tal part of the ocean is fucking hilarious


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2007)

i really do hope so


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 28, 2007)

Lol, I love Metalocalypse. 

Who likes Roadrunner United.  I know it's not a band, but it's seriously tight (imo).


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2007)

not really, Roadrunner have a habit of overhyping mediocre bands XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 28, 2007)

Roadrunner had plenty of great bands! Whiplash being the best out of all of them.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 28, 2007)

i got the Dethalbum and 1st season of Metalocalypse preordered.  One of the only shows I watched on tv this past year.


----------



## Trias (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh... I listen to everything Gene Hoghlan produced, including farts.

 That's going to be so-fucking-overkill..


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 1, 2007)

I've been listening to a lot of underground death/metalcore/grind lately. Pig Destroyer, Vomit Remnants, Discordance Axis, Burn Before You, Ashes Fall, Converge, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Surviving the Sun, Nouvelle Gaia, etc... a lot of them only have EPs out.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 1, 2007)

i was going to pimp Carcass today, but then decided not to coz i'm guessing (hoping) most of you have Carcass anyway. If not, then gtfo quite frankly XD your metal credentials would have dropped


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 1, 2007)

*Goes to get some Carcass* 

I'm still learning.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 1, 2007)

tsk tsk

Necroticism should get you started


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 1, 2007)

go ahead, it's all good stuff XD


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 2, 2007)

I've only got "Heartwork" and "Swansong"........ am I not kvlt anymore!?!? :amazed lolz. I've been meaning to get their other albums but just haven't got around to it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 2, 2007)

see, the thing is with Carcass they made some crazy progression in their sounds with every album, much like Death did. So EVERY album was different XD all stages of Carcass was filled with so much win


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 2, 2007)

i love machine head there music fuc***g rock's


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 2, 2007)

old machine head ruled hard, new machine head is good and listenable, anything in between is vomit worthy im afraid


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 2, 2007)

I've never liked Machine Head...


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 2, 2007)

I DLed  the Carcass discography. So far I like what I'm hearing on Swan Song.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 2, 2007)

Reek of Putrefaction is best.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 2, 2007)

Necroticism is my favourite


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 3, 2007)

Heartwork is my fav, though as I said, I've only got that and Swansong. I really like Swansong too, its a fun album. Death 'n' Roll rules. That reminds me, does anyone know of any more bands who play a similar style to that of "Swansong"? Please let me know


----------



## libreg (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone like Arch Enemy? Amazing sound IMO. I was surprised when I found out the lead singer was a girl..... I never knew girls could make such sounds. -_-
Ahh yes, I like anything from punk to metal to electronic music. Feels goooooodd  to be a music lover.


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 3, 2007)

arch enemy are cool i like playing some of their stuff


----------



## Trias (Sep 3, 2007)

libreg said:


> Anyone like Arch Enemy? Amazing sound IMO. I was surprised when I found out the lead singer was a girl..... I never knew girls could make such sounds. -_-
> Ahh yes, I like anything from punk to metal to electronic music. Feels goooooodd  to be a music lover.



 Yeah, lead singer, Angela Gossow is a girl and post-Johann Liiva Arch Enemy owes its famousity to her. Now Arch Enemy is just another swedish death band with another brutal vocal and another good guitarist and stuff, nothing new, nothing special, imho. Still like listening to few of their stuff, but I prefer Archen with Johann Liiva and Non-Exist to them..


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 3, 2007)

Metal needs some good, non-operatic female vocalists.

SGM and uneXpect are prime examples.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 3, 2007)

Metal just needs male vocals. No offense, but girls just aren't good vocalists for metal (IMO). I prefer a mans vocals in metal and punk, but I like girl vocals in indie rock and alt stuff.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 3, 2007)

i love female rock vocals tbh. When Eve takes over in Crass, i'll admit, it causes a stir in my undercrackers. An aggressive female gets my testosterone pumping

i must be Norse or something


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 3, 2007)

I dunno, I've always been a more instrumental person mahself, personally, but I agree to an extent, with both of you.

Which in reality negates my whole opinion.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 4, 2007)

I could care less if it's male or female.  As long as they sound good and fit with the band, I'll listen to it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2007)

Vocals are one of the main thing people focus on in music.


----------



## Trias (Sep 4, 2007)

Vocals, are sadly, usually focus of the people with less musical knowledge, since they can't even hear bass, and can't distunguish the difference between good and bad guitars and drums. And since vocals have the biggest potential to be artificially enchanced, I bet most mainstream producers are happy with that fact. 

 I'm not saying Vocals should not be focused on or anything, but well, they're overfocused and usually overfocused in a very ignorant manner. :/ Angela Gossow is one of the best examples around. She's just popular because she's a female, which, actually, has nothing to do with ability to do Brutal vocals. Other than that, her brutal vocals are nothing special, again.

 hmn. By the way, Alarum fucking rocks..


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 4, 2007)

her br00tal vox are average, there are far better people that can do it. Fuck gender, even more so when you cant actually make out a different voice.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2007)

I like four types of vox. High pitched Rob Halford-esque vocals, black metal shrieks/whispers, low death growls and thrashy shouting.

EDIT: Oh, and by the way, I'm doing a Jesu pimp and a Xasthur pimp if anyone wants to get in on it!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 4, 2007)

I dunno, sometimes I just like to hear clean vocals in my metal, honestly.  After some time, the whole growling, screeching and/or unearthly singing grates on me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2007)

Clean vocals is neccesary at times, but I just prefer more abrasive and aggresive vox.


----------



## Wolfheart (Sep 4, 2007)

The thing that bugs me with arch enemy is the fact that the singer is a woman seems to overshadow Michael Amott (who is the true talent in the band,without him the band wouldn't get far at all)...

I mean come on her voice ain't that unique, all women can scream like that...ever met one on their period? ._.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah, but lets face it, the only reason Arch Enemy is famous is for 2 reasons:

1) magazines who dont know shit about the dm scene hyping them up big coz their lead singer has lips (both kinds i believe)

2) Michael Amott being in Carcass, another point always made by their initial hype

it's shite, because Michael Amotts best work was on Heartwork by Carcass. On top of this, Walker is 1,000 times better on vox and lyrics than Angela and Johan. That's not to deny him of his awesome, he is, but he's not been as good as he was in Carcass. It just takes the piss coz most people who listen to DM these days dont actually listen to them XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2007)

Arch Enemy are an extremely overrated melodic death band. I'd might even say they stink.


EDIT: Somebody check out my Xasthur pimp! I put a lot of effort upping all of it and listing the albums!


----------



## Detsu (Sep 4, 2007)

Aggressive singing is well suited with Metal, same with Shouting. Clean cut singing also sometimes fits, As in some songs from Subliminal Verses.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2007)

Slipknot is not metal and Subliminal Verses sucked infected monkey cock. Listen to some Wraith of Extinction for Petes sake!


----------



## Detsu (Sep 4, 2007)

Project X said:


> Slipknot is not metal.



Please state why.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2007)

Because, nu-metal is more of a clone of metal rather than being an actual genre of metal. It is a watered down mix of rap, really bad electronic music and hard rock. It is not metal. Its not tr00.


----------



## Detsu (Sep 4, 2007)

Project X said:


> Because, nu-metal is more of a clone of metal rather than being an actual genre of metal. It is a watered down mix of rap, really bad electronic music and hard rock. It is not metal. Its not tr00.



If It Wasn't Metal What Would You Class It As ?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2007)

Nu Metal, which is basically watered down hard rock mixed with influence from groove metal (which is also barely metal, usually).


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 4, 2007)

Project X said:


> Because, nu-metal is more of a clone of metal rather than being an actual genre of metal. It is a watered down mix of rap, really bad electronic music and hard rock. It is not metal. *Its not tr00.*



i lol'd

10charlimitofmegaarmageddondeath


----------



## Detsu (Sep 4, 2007)

Project X said:


> Nu Metal, which is basically watered down hard rock mixed with influence from groove metal (which is also barely metal, usually).



Well, I don't know why this started as a discussion. I wasn't even stating they were Metal and not NU. I was just stating that the Screaming and Singing lyrics worked well together.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2007)

You're in the OFFICIAL Metal Thread. When you come in and mention Slipknot, you open yourself up for critisism. Good day. D:<


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 4, 2007)

Acid Bath do the scream/sing combo flawlessly, i suggest you check 'em out if you like the style


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2007)

Listen to Crowbar. ;D


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 4, 2007)

pah

you really think a man of stature and stoner/sludge hasnt listened to Crowbar? XD Besides, imo, Dax Riggs pwns sludge metal singers


----------



## Detsu (Sep 4, 2007)

I'll give them a listen.


----------



## Trias (Sep 5, 2007)

It appears that Cynic has played a entirely new song on their reunited Europe tour. (Goddammit, they come to Greece but not Turkey T_T We missed them just from the very edge of borders... argh. And damn that capital metalics, I didn't have enough money to go abroad just for it... If I had, I would, though.)

 Song's name is Evolutionary Sleeper, has no brutal vocals in it, still has the typical fast melodies of Cynic (you say, "okay, this is FUCKING CYNIC", when the fast part starts with awesome drums and guitars), solo looks not as complex as other songs in the old times, but I guess with a better quality of sound, it won't be a slight problem. It looked a bit dull in the end, probably due to quality of the youtube video.

 It's uploaded on youtube, so go on and watch.

 If anyone has a better quality version of song, I'd appreciate to have that. (Though I don't expect to.).


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 5, 2007)

Acid Bath is delicious. I credit them with getting me into sludge.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2007)

Trias said:


> It appears that Cynic has played a entirely new song on their reunited Europe tour. (Goddammit, they come to Greece but not Turkey T_T We missed them just from the very edge of borders... argh. And damn that capital metalics, I didn't have enough money to go abroad just for it... If I had, I would, though.)
> 
> Song's name is Evolutionary Sleeper, has no brutal vocals in it, still has the typical fast melodies of Cynic (you say, "okay, this is FUCKING CYNIC", when the fast part starts with awesome drums and guitars), solo looks not as complex as other songs in the old times, but I guess with a better quality of sound, it won't be a slight problem. It looked a bit dull in the end, probably due to quality of the youtube video.
> 
> ...


 
Sweet mercy, really?  I'm excited, I always enjoyed Cynic's Techno Death Metal stylings, something original within the scene, especially at the time.  



Lord Yu said:


> Acid Bath is delicious. I credit them with getting me into sludge.


 
Indeed they are.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 5, 2007)

I prefer Crowbar over Acid Bath. And Noothgrush. And Dystopia.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Sep 5, 2007)

Project X said:


> I prefer Crowbar over Acid Bath. And Noothgrush. And Dystopia.



Crowbar's awesome. Doom/Sludge in general is good. Probably my favorite genre after Thrash.






And where is the Xasthur Mega Pimp I was promised, Project X?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 5, 2007)

It's coming, it's coming. It takes a while to upload so many albums. I'll try to have it for you very, very soon. Along with my Jesu pimp....


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Sep 5, 2007)

Project X said:


> It's coming, it's coming. It takes a while to upload so many albums. I'll try to have it for you very, very soon. Along with my Jesu pimp....



Cool. Can't wait. Like I said in the Xasthur Thread, Black Metal(of any kind) is a genre that I need to get into. I already picked up some Immortal and it's great.


----------



## Wolfheart (Sep 5, 2007)

Cheesy Bacon said:


> Cool. Can't wait. Like I said in the Xasthur Thread, Black Metal(of any kind) is a genre that I need to get into. I already picked up some Immortal and it's great.




Naahh man, the only good black metal from the 90's is the australian stuff.Try Destroyer 666 or Gospel Of Horns.But in general, the best black metal is the 80's stuff.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Sep 5, 2007)

Wolfheart said:


> Naahh man, the only good black metal from the 90's is the australian stuff.Try Destroyer 666 or Gospel Of Horns.But in general, the best black metal is the 80's stuff.



People who I talk to about Black Metal tell me most good Black Metal is in Norway.  
But I'll give them a listen so I won't sound ignorant. Any albums I should start out with?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 5, 2007)

I get bored of most black metal bands. I like raw black, drone doom/black, ritual noise/black, and also some blacked grind, blacked death and some epic black. Moonblood, Xasthur, Mayhem, Bathory, Mal Etre, etc, etc... I'm actually in a 2-man funeral drone doom/black/noise band.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Sep 5, 2007)

Changing topics, is anyone here a fan of Gothic-Doom like Type O Negative?


----------



## Wolfheart (Sep 5, 2007)

Cheesy Bacon said:


> People who I talk to about Black Metal tell me most good Black Metal is in Norway.
> But I'll give them a listen so I won't sound ignorant. Any albums I should start out with?



People have so many different opinions on what good black metal is, like the bands who started it sound nothing like the bands that are doing it now. If you want old school RAW black metal go for the first three venom albums and the first three bathory albums.And get destroyer 666's "cold steel...for an iron age" album..every song is AWESOME.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 5, 2007)

Cheesy Bacon said:


> Changing topics, is anyone here a fan of Gothic-Doom like Type O Negative?



Meh, I find that kind of stuff boring. Some might consider Cathedral to be "gothic" doom metal. :\


----------



## Wolfheart (Sep 5, 2007)

The only doom I can listen to really is Pentagram.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 5, 2007)

Between the Buried And Me is doom, right? Their Colors album was incredible.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 5, 2007)

Doom is one of my fave genres. Specially drone doom, funeral doom, epic doom, crust/doom, black/doom, etc, etc...


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 6, 2007)

Project X said:


> Meh, I find that kind of stuff boring. Some might consider Cathedral to be "gothic" doom metal. :\



Yeah, anyone who is aware of the fact that Cathedral practically created the fucking genre.

But hey, it is all semantics.

Type O Negative fucking rock.

So do Katatonia. If you like Doom, you could do a lot worse than that.


----------



## Trias (Sep 6, 2007)

Lee Dorrian is cool, but I wouldn't go as far as saying that they've created the Gothic Metal genre.

 And Katatonia... Katatonia... As a metal band, I did not found anything special. When they become softer, I guess they were good when you don't consider them to be metal. 

 Bands like My Dying Bride and the Old Dead Tree do a lot better than Katatonia, imho..


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 6, 2007)

Billie Jean!!!--Is not my lovvv--uhhh!!"

i giggled at the accents in between the songs


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 7, 2007)

iv'e been listening to some old school mettalica lately man where are they are they retired now??


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 7, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> iv'e been listening to some old school mettalica lately man where are they are they retired now??



I wish 

and I always thought Cathedral were a stoner/sludge/doom metal band. Doesn't really matter what they are anyway, they kick ass no matter what.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 7, 2007)

Didnt used to like this kind of music, but i've now come to appreciate it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 7, 2007)

what bands, max?


----------



## Nega (Sep 7, 2007)

Is the new Project Hate still not leaked yet? Its only 8 days away from release.


----------



## Trias (Sep 7, 2007)

Someone pimp this "psyopus" band sometime.

 This is the band that, so-calledly, rejected working with Derek -Fucking- Roddy, claiming that he was not technical enough.

 I want to hear them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 7, 2007)

Derek uses triggers.


----------



## Trias (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see how that's a bad thing??.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2007)

Skullgrid and A Lullaby for the Devil come out soon!


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 7, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Skullgrid and A Lullaby for the Devil come out soon!



Elaborate. Who/what?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2007)

Skullgrid = Behold... The Arctopus's first LP.

A Lullaby for the Devil is the new Dead Soul Tribe album.

Both of which I'm very excited for.

Not to mention the new Ulver album.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 7, 2007)

ULVER!!!!!

*does victory dance*

In that case, I am looking forward to both of the listed albums as well.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it comes out in October, along with B..TA's album.

DST comes out this month, so needless to say, it looks like my spending money's going to be light for a few months.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 7, 2007)

So true

I have all my money focussed on Wacken '08.

I better have a good fucking camera by then...


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, you lucky bastard.

Also, I know this is old news, but Dog Fashion Disco's break up greatly saddens me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate DFD.

EDIT: Fuck Wacken, dude! I'm excited for Maryland Deathfest! Behold... The Arctopus, Fuck... I'm Dead, *Repulsion*(!!!!) and a Dying Fetus among a bunch of other kick ass bands are playing!


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 7, 2007)

I like em.

9-5 at the Morgue just fucking owns.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd only want to see B...TA, but I'd still go if I could.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 7, 2007)

I would go to see B...tA, but as with Doc...that is about it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude, Repulsion are death/grind LEGENDS!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe this is just me, but one of the reason's I think B...tA are so awesome is that they focus on technical wankery, fusion and innovation (There's no doubt about what it is.) and don't pretend to be anything other than that.  They may have similar music styles to some of those bands, but I love the fact that there are no vocals to get in the way of the music.


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks and yeah even if mettalica retire they still rule


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 8, 2007)

Metallica are fucking sellout losers. First three albums are masterpeices, anything after that ranges from decent to utter tripe.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 8, 2007)

while looking for some new metal albums I just found a really good band called NE OBLIVISCARIS. they only released a demo so far but its really awesome, especially the violin parts are simply breathtaking. kind of reminds me of ebony tears without the female vocal parts. that's their website: 

any opinions?


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 8, 2007)

Project X said:


> Metallica are fucking sellout losers. First three albums are masterpeices, anything after that ranges from decent to utter tripe.



AJFA is not in the range of decent to utter tripe


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 8, 2007)

...And Justice For All and Black were definitely more than decent.

Also, a question, if I may...


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 9, 2007)

I call liez right now... Im finding it hard to believe that it will be anywhere near the level of AJFA and Black. Also the fact that he said they will bring back solos makes me laugh after how they discarded them in the St. Anger...

As soon as you hear that shit "we are more at peace with each other right now" when talking bout the album you know they aren't coming back to the level they were before

And also lol @ them working with the guy that worked with Beastie boys, Neil Diamond and the utter shit that is the new Slayer... 

I might be a bit too pessimistic but after the crap they threw at me with St. Anger after I expected it to be the return to the old ways i've pretty much given up hope with them..

edit: im guessing that you were referring to the talk bout the new album


----------



## Trias (Sep 9, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Also the fact that he said they will bring back solos makes me laugh after how they discarded them in the St. Anger...



 Also, the fact that they've been playing their new song(s) with SOLOS in their recent concerts since quite some time, makes you... well, I don't know what it makes, but even though I can't remember the concert or concerts, they played a new song (at least one, anyways) from the upcoming album and it DID have a solo.

 I don't think Metallica will make another RTL AJFA or something else (lmao, people actually do like Black album here? Interesting) but solos are coming back, and they're slowly returning to their old style.

.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 9, 2007)

i never liked AJFA tbh. Master of Puppets was great, but Ride The Lightning is where it's at for me. The only song on MoP i can listen to forever and a day is Orion. Orion > every thrash instrumental ever made


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 9, 2007)

Trias said:


> Also, the fact that they've been playing their new song(s) with SOLOS in their recent concerts since quite some time, makes you... well, I don't know what it makes, but even though I can't remember the concert or concerts, they played a new song (at least one, anyways) from the upcoming album and it DID have a solo.
> 
> I don't think Metallica will make another RTL AJFA or something else (lmao, people actually do like Black album here? Interesting) but solos are coming back, and they're slowly returning to their old style.
> 
> .



That I did not know... I told you I gave up on them after I heard St. Anger and I never said that they won't have solos in the new album. I just found it funny how they decided to reintroduce solos to their songs again... Experiment of SA failed then I guess...

And am I wrong or weren't they saying these kind of things before the release of St. Anger as well? And we all know how that ended up...

edit: I would actually rate Black as decent, though not anywhere near the level of older albums...


----------



## Angelus (Sep 9, 2007)

for me the only good thing about metallica is apocalypticas cover album. too bad they suck too nowadays...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 9, 2007)

Great band.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 10, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> i never liked AJFA tbh. Master of Puppets was great, but Ride The Lightning is where it's at for me. The only song on MoP i can listen to forever and a day is Orion. Orion > every thrash instrumental ever made



I will not lie. I think Rodrigro y Gabriela do a better version.

I do not mind Black. It has its moments, and they are songs I know by heart due to the popularity of the album in my hometown.

MoP and RtL are the two I keep going back to. Also, their cover of Whiskey in a Jar from Garage Inc/Days.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm listening to Jesu's 'Silver' at the moment. Its fantastic, I'm really liking these guys. Thanks heaps for pimping it Project X!


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesu are indeed godly, but i much prefer Godflesh myself


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome, Caldogg. Jesu are one of those bands that I discovered who just amaze me.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2007)

I want to do an awesome pimp for another Avant Metal band, but I can't seem to get ahold of the damn thing.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesu are so good. I like Silver and Conqueror best honestly. The EP's and selftitled are good, but they seem to be more inconsistent to me. 

I saw them live...last year? Maybe the year before that. Was very good


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 10, 2007)

Which one?

Always interested in new odd bands.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2007)

The Pax Cecilia


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 10, 2007)

Their split with Eluvium is my fave, Voynich.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 11, 2007)

Project X said:


> Their split with Eluvium is my fave, Voynich.



Hmmm, it's okay. Bit short for me honestly. I prefer albums, because I need some time flowing into it. The first 3 songs on each album always get lost on me because I'm not paying attention xD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm kind of that way. I think metal is done best when it's a full length, but I prefer punk when it's a single or EP. Punk is one of those genres that isn't good when it has 10 songs. Even I admit, it gets repetitive, so I prefer metal albums and punk EPs.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2007)

If you want a free copy of their new CD, go  and follow the email doohickey and they'll send you a free copy of the thing. Pretty sweet, huh?



Pretty sweet huh?


----------



## Voynich (Sep 11, 2007)

Project X said:


> I'm kind of that way. I think metal is done best when it's a full length, but I prefer punk when it's a single or EP. Punk is one of those genres that isn't good when it has 10 songs. Even I admit, it gets repetitive, so I prefer metal albums and punk EPs.



Ah true true. For punk I really prefer EPs too. A whole album is just too long, especially with most songs being so short. Most metal is best when you can listen to it in the concept of the album. For example, I love every bloody song on Opeth's Damnation, but they're at their best when listened in combination with the rest. Same with Jesu. Seperate songs are nice, but only in combination with the rest of the album do they really stand out. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> If you want a free copy of their new CD, go  and follow the email doohickey and they'll send you a free copy of the thing. Pretty sweet, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sweet huh?



Yessum. Mailed.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2007)

As I listen to it, I have to say I like what I'm hearing.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 11, 2007)

Done and done.

nice work Doc.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2007)

No problem. xD


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 17, 2007)

What music can you suggest that is like Green Carnation? And can you do the same for bands that are like Nevermore?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 17, 2007)

Can anyone PM *Gates of Fire* and *Mystification* by *Manilla Road*? I must have these.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> What music can you suggest that is like Green Carnation? And can you do the same for bands that are like Nevermore?


 
Green Carnation is pretty unique, I'm not sure there are many, if any.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 17, 2007)

Green Carnation are just neo-prog/gothic metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2007)

I've yet to see someone mirror or emulate LoD, DoD yet.  There other releases are so-so, but Acoustic Verses was ace.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 17, 2007)

Project X said:


> Green Carnation are *just* neo-prog/gothic metal.





You have been doing so well X, then you go and drop an idiot line like that.

First of all, Green Carnation are anything but JUST something.

The difference from LoD, DoD, to A Blessing in Disguise and the Acoustic Verses is startling. All three only barely sound like same the band, with Light of Day, Day of Darkness being one of the finest compostitional efforts of the past century, regardless of genre.

If you actually listened to LoD, DoD, you would be incapable of calling it neo-prog/gothic..hell, the album defies any specific categorization.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 17, 2007)

I just don't like them that much.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 17, 2007)

So, you have listened to *Light of Day, Day of Darkness *through then?

I would like to hear thoughts on the album.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 17, 2007)

I've heard a couple songs, and I just could never get into them. Maybe it's cause I'm on a epic/doom/power/speed metal binge right now, I dunno!


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 17, 2007)

Project X said:


> I've heard a couple songs, and I just could never get into them. Maybe it's cause I'm on a *epic/doom/power*/speed metal binge right now, I dunno!



Obviously you have not listened to *Light of Day, Day of Darkness*.

It is one song.
One hour long.
It spans gothic, black, epic, and power metal, and some ambient, doom, and jazz.

*ONE HOUR! ONE SONG!*

You do not get much more epic than that.

It is NOTHING like the other songs you have heard. 

>.<

Stop being so intractable dude. Open up just a little. It is not going to bite you.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 17, 2007)

Listen to LoD, DoD or gtfo.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 17, 2007)

I finally got around to DLing the Strapping Young Lad discography.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2007)

It's good stuff, no?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 17, 2007)

It's heavenly.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 17, 2007)

Get yourself Ziltoid the Omniscient and you're all set (assuming you don't have it).


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2007)

Ziltoid was teh smex.


----------



## Altron (Sep 18, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Fintroll (Korpens Saga) was teh smex.



there i corrected it!


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 18, 2007)

Zilltoid rocks.

Devin Townsend ets all my best wishes and love...the sticky love...mmmmm

I like that tag-line

LoD,DoD or GTFO


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 18, 2007)

Brazilian metal is teh smex. =3


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 18, 2007)

Green Carnation kick tons of ass.  LoD, DoD is a key album, but Blessing In Disguise, and The Quiet Offspring were awesome as hell albums


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 18, 2007)

I love A Blessing in Disguise, the Quiet Offspring, Journey to the End of the Night and the Acoustic Verses. But LoD, DoD, is one of those albums that really is hard to surpass.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 18, 2007)

My favorite metal bands:

KMFDM, MDFMK, The Kovenant, System of a Down(first two albums), Mindless Self Indulgence(Frankenstein Girls), and Acumen Nation.

As you can prolly tell, I really like Industrial Metal, though SOAD is straight Nu-Metal....


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 18, 2007)

kidsmoke91 said:


> My favorite metal bands:
> 
> KMFDM, MDFMK, The Kovenant, System of a Down(first two albums), Mindless Self Indulgence(Frankenstein Girls), and Acumen Nation.
> 
> As you can prolly tell, I really like Industrial Metal, though SOAD is straight Nu-Metal....



You need yourself some Strapping Young Lad, Killing Joke, Nevermore and Green Carnation


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2007)

Needs moar prog.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 18, 2007)

Doc, why does your MSN hate me?

is it because you is racist and hates the Canucks?

*ED!*t: I hate generic nu-metal vocals, but if anyone can stand them, then musically I recommend *Cold Driven - Set in Stone*


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

What's doc's address, anyway?


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 18, 2007)

I have no Killing Joke


----------



## Trias (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, we want Doc's address so we can send YouPorn links to her girlfriend when she's doing stuff in his computer..


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 18, 2007)

Killing Joke=Post-punk turned Industrial Metal, fused with sounds from the middle east and euro-folk music.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 18, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> You need yourself some Strapping Young Lad, Killing Joke, Nevermore and Green Carnation



I've heard SYL, didn't like them 

Isn't Killing Joke an 80's post-punk band?

As for Nevermore and Greencarnation.... I looked them up on youtube, and they just aren't my style.

as for prog... I like Progressive Rock, but Prog. Metal never did it for me...


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 18, 2007)

You are fail then.

Sorry.

Thank you. Come again


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 18, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> I have no Killing Joke



I have none either.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Trias said:


> Yes, we want Doc's address so we can send YouPorn links to her girlfriend when she's doing stuff in his computer..



Since when does Doc have a girl?


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 18, 2007)

Y'all need Killing Joke

get *Pandaemonium*


----------



## Trias (Sep 18, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Since when does Doc have a girl?



 Problem is that, Doc does not have just _a_ girl. That person listens to Trance Electronica and likes partying IRL, and is a player..

 Catatonik / Pimp it.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 18, 2007)

Trias, I have given up pimping for a while.

It may happen again soon, but for the time being, I am just absorbing, not pimping.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Doc, why does your MSN hate me?
> 
> is it because you is racist and hates the Canucks?
> 
> *ED!*t: I hate generic nu-metal vocals, but if anyone can stand them, then musically I recommend *Cold Driven - Set in Stone*


 
My MSN = fail, sorry. 



Sir Slick said:


> What's doc's address, anyway?


 




Trias said:


> Yes, we want Doc's address so we can send YouPorn links to her girlfriend when she's doing stuff in his computer..


 
?



Sir Slick said:


> Since when does Doc have a girl?


 




Trias said:


> Problem is that, Doc does not have just _a_ girl. That person listens to Trance Electronica and likes partying IRL, and is a player..
> 
> Catatonik / Pimp it.


 


Is it scrutinize Doc day?


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 19, 2007)

I bet doc has a girl, chained to the wall in his basement.


----------



## Trias (Sep 19, 2007)

No, he uses guys for _that_..


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2007)

Is Doc the new MD punching bag?


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 19, 2007)

It is 'Beat on Doc' week in the MD, next week, it is 'Tease the X' week.

*ED!*t: Check out Gene Hoglans musical credits...



> 1983 - Slayer - Show No Mercy backing vocals in Evil Has No Boundaries
> 1986 - Dark Angel - Darkness Descends
> 1989 - Dark Angel - Leave Scars
> 1989 - Dark Angel - Live Scars (EP)
> ...



Understanding this may not be completely accurate as it is Wikipedia (though most fans of Gene would be very careful writing this...)


----------



## Scud (Sep 19, 2007)

That list looks pretty accurate to me.

By looking at those albums, it should be obvious that Gene is fucking amazing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 19, 2007)

Dear God, Venom RULE! \m/


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 19, 2007)

Actually it is missing *2006 Mr Plow - Mad Plow Disease*

A combination of punk, country and GG Allin


----------



## Trias (Sep 19, 2007)

How the hell Muhammed Suiçmez managed to look like that in that sig of yours, ProX?

 It's of course not on level of gay Black Metal band pics, but he looks like he got overslept for two days before getting high on meth. :ı


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm really going to have to recommend uneXpect to everyone who likes metal.  Seriously, this is awesome, and it's seen so little exposure.  This is some unique and awesome stuff.  Go find it already.


----------



## Death_Master (Sep 21, 2007)

there's someone here that go to the Wacken Open Air this year?


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 21, 2007)

Death_Master said:


> there's someone here that go to the Wacken Open Air this year?



If i understood your sentence right, the answer is

Wacken Open Air have allready been this year. It usually takes place in August i think. So then its almost one year until next time, i think


----------



## Death_Master (Sep 21, 2007)

yes sorry
my correct answer is "there's someone here that went to the Wacken Open Air this year?"


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 21, 2007)

Death_Master said:


> yes sorry
> my correct answer is "there's someone here that went to the Wacken Open Air this year?"



Nope didnt go, wish i did but....


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been listening to a fair bit of Rob Zombie lately. Great stuff. Catchy as hell. Also been getting back into Iron Maiden since hearing about their tour next year.


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 21, 2007)

As i wrote in the other thread. I mostly listen to death, trash and power metal. Favorite band is still In Flames . Started to listen to many other death and trash metal band lately, so after a while maybe some of them will be my favorite


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 21, 2007)

Any Cryptic Slaughter fans here?


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 21, 2007)

pft, course


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

What is the general opinion of  here on Naruto Forums?

Probably a bit too metalcore for you folks.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 22, 2007)

Fucking loved.<333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 22, 2007)

Alaska was a sexilicious album.

BtB&M are fun.

I am a fan.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

Their new album "Colors" is pretty good imo if you haven't heard it yet.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 22, 2007)

I've spinned it continuously.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> I've spinned it continuously.


Good man.



Maybe I'm late to hear of this news but wtf.


*Spoiler*: _Green Carnation related info_ 





			
				Green Carnation's Homepage said:
			
		

> *"Tchort announce that the current line up of Green Carnation has split up.*
> 
> Although releasing the amazing concert DVD A night under the Dam earlier this year, the band felt drained of energy after the miserable organized USA tour put together by The End Records and their booking agent. The End Records being one of the main supporters of the band the last years, bringing hope back to Green Carnation's view on the music business, left the band with broken promises, huge debts, theft of license money and a poor organized tour draining the band for energy. The band doesn’t blame The End Records for all of its problems, but they made a bad situation worse by first giving the tour a green light when the conditions for the tour were doomed from the beginning and then later withdraw license money, merchandise money, merchandise and not paying the band or its sound engineer, leaving the band in debts. All of which could have been avoided by cancelling the tour before it started. The End Records lost money on the tour as well, so why it wasn’t cancelled when the contracts for the tour were offered to the label, is a unanswered question.
> 
> ...





I suppose it was the right decision to make if they felt they couldn't find the inspiration to make more good music (especially considering their next album was supposed to be the successor to LoD,DoD), but damn that sucks.

May get more material, but I doubt it will be any time soon =\.  Please let me know if this is hardcore old news or something.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes, the deal about Green Carnation's brain man is unfortunate.  I posted maybe a week ago, but I'm still saddened.  Such a great band.

Also, Colors was probably one of the best releases of this year.  Along with Rapid Eye Movement.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 22, 2007)

Well that fucking sucks. At least they haven't decided to produce music which wouldn't hold up to their awesome standards.

They were the first band Cata made me listen along with Devin.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yes, the deal about Green Carnation's brain man is unfortunate.  I posted maybe a week ago, but I'm still saddened.  Such a great band.
> 
> Also, Colors was probably one of the best releases of this year.  Along with Rapid Eye Movement.


I actually grabbed Rapid Eye Movement at random off of Demonoid and enjoy it, but sadly I usually can't make it very far past about half the album.  Not the albums fault though I blame myself.

Good but I lose interest if I try to listen to the whole thing all at once.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 22, 2007)

man, Between The Buried and Me's new album, Colors, is fucking awesome.  That's all I've been listening to since Wednesday xD

Sad news about Green Carnation


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 22, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I actually grabbed Rapid Eye Movement at random off of Demonoid and enjoy it, but sadly I usually can't make it very far past about half the album.  Not the albums fault though I blame myself.
> 
> Good but I lose interest if I try to listen to the whole thing all at once.



Apparently, all three Riverside album, make up the reality Dreams Trilogy, so they are meant to be listened to as one entire entity...

They work well that way.

The Green Carnation thing bothers me, but you know what...as long as he keeps making music I will continue to listen.


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm craving some good fantasy/sci fi metal, help!


----------



## illyana (Oct 2, 2007)

Atreyu
Lamb of God
Caliban
HIM
As I lay dying


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 2, 2007)

Between the Buried and Me
Pain of Salvation
Riverside
Nevermore
Dead Soul Tribe


*ED!*t: I missed skunkworks.

Ayreon has some ace, if somewhat cheesy sci-fi material.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 2, 2007)

Ayreon is THE shit.  The Human Equation, The Dream Sequencer and Flight of the Migrator are bomb albums by Mr. Ayreon.  Looking forward to his new album


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so excited for it.

Hey, have you heard the new Dead Soul Tribe album yet?


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's chalk it up to old age, guys.

Now, is it just me, or does the intro riff to Supernaut sound ALOT like the theme in Gilligan's Isle?


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 3, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> *ED!*t: I missed skunkworks.
> 
> Ayreon has some ace, if somewhat cheesy sci-fi material.




Ayreon? I think I heard some stuff yesterday, not bad.

I like hard metal, I just don't care for the screaming, raspy voices. Nightwish, Sonata Arctica, Rhapsody, Blind Guardian, Kamelot, shit like that I dig. 

I'm open to any recommendations.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 3, 2007)

man, why oh why did Audre of Acid Bath decide to die in a car accident. Selfish bastard, i wanted to see Acid Bath live :'(


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 3, 2007)

Kamelot is awesome, with some interesting topics, lately, Faust.  I love 'em, personally, though I'm trying to think of what else.  Circus Maximus is pretty awesome too.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 3, 2007)

Aaargh most the bands confirmed for Wacken sofar are bloody cheese metal power metal bands. *head to desk*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 3, 2007)

xx-ravskee-xx said:


> Atreyu
> Lamb of God
> Caliban
> *HIM* (not metal)
> *As I lay dying* (bad metal)



Ah, well, I've discovered a new band!

JIG-AI! Ultra brutal goregrind who use guro in their imagery.

Yes, it's good to be back. ;D


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah metal i used to listen to it when i was jounger kinda bring back memories
i used to listen to

Children of bodom 
Dimmu borgir
System of a down
sepultura
cradle of filth
those were kinda my favorites

good to see people still like good music played with actual instruments not that new crap


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 3, 2007)

System of a Down aren't metal, and I bet you've never even heard Sepultura's early stuff.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 3, 2007)

..::Dave::.. said:


> good to see people still like good music played with actual instruments not that new crap



Wowzers. 


I've been listening to a lot fo metalcore lately


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 3, 2007)

bah, say what you will, but As I Lay Dying's new album is a lot better than the majority of metal i've heard this year


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2007)

The majority of metal I've heard makes As I Lay Dying sound like a fart.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 4, 2007)

This coming from someone as close minded as you, though, right?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2007)

Now, I do like Shadows are Security. But there are bunch of better bands.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not saying there aren't better bands, but just because there are better bands doesn't mean you shouldn't listen to a band.  Have you checked out their new album?  It sounds so different from their other albums and I as well liked most of Shadows Are Security and also most of Frail Words Collapse


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope, I really don't listen to anything that isn't Shadows are Security.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 4, 2007)

If I get my computer fixed this afternoon, I'll try to upload their newest album and let you check it out.  My only gripe with the new album is that some of the clean vocals are almost the same pitch as power metal vocals (which I have no problem with, it's just weird to hear them in AILD) not the same, but...well...if you listen to it, you'll understand


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2007)

If you found Shadows Are Security to be acceptable then it wouldn't hurt to check out their latest.  Perhaps they used a bit more typical metalcoreish clean vocals than they have in the past, but I don't mind.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 4, 2007)

Someone make me not hate power metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2007)

Yu, I have a band you might love if you like SGM a lot.

And Kamelot is some ace Power-esque metal, give them a chance.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 4, 2007)

I just downloaded, sampled, and deleted the Children of Bodom Discography.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2007)

xD

I'm tellin' you, try Kamelot


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2007)

CoB own (early stuff).


Heres some good brutal death for you guys...





Brutal. \m/


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2007)

I still think I'll take Between the Buried and Me as the only Brutal for me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2007)

Between the Buried and Me aren't brutal.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2007)

Enough for me.

Real brutal takes my easing into.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 4, 2007)

I likes me some brutal death metal. Anal Bleeding ftfw


----------



## Altron (Oct 5, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> I likes me some brutal death metal. Anal Bleeding ftfw



Meh..Brutal is okay......though in my opinion the best metal is Viking, Death, Black, Epic.

Amon Amarth, Black Messiah, At The Gates, Ensiferum, Emperor, Final Chapter, Finntroll, Nomans Land, are just a few that in my opinion beat Anal Bleeding. Though it is your choice so it is up to each his own and everyone is different so meh..i am glad more people are getting into metal these days.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 5, 2007)

Brutal I like:

Aborted
Skinless
Decapitated

I know of more but my mind suddenly went blank.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 5, 2007)

Check out Vomit Remnants or Disconformity. Both are really good slam/brutal death from Japan.


----------



## Trias (Oct 5, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Enough for me.
> 
> Real brutal takes my easing into.



 Omg, this is the first time I've seen Doc failing. Not only that, this is a fail of epic proportions.

 I can understand when people do not like most of the brutal vocals in the scene (I do not like for one) I can understand but don't agree with it when people do not like awesome bands with brutal vocals, but I can neither understand nor agree when someone does not like even the messiahs of music, who just happen to have brutal vocals as well.

 Listen to the every song here and then come again please. >: p

 Their Holiness Cynic.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh noes!

Actually, no I love a myriad of bands with heavy, weird and "br00tal" vox.

I love Cynic, BtBaM, Opeth, Atheist, uneXpect, and a bunch of other bands that have vocals of which I'm not particularly fond.  I do not, ever, disregard bands for the vocals, because I'm always willing to try them for the sake of it.  I may not always like the bands, (I really need some more brutal/death recommendations) but I give them a shot, and don't say no because of the vocals.

If I didn't like them, bands like SubMasq, Opeth, BtBaM and uneXpect wouldn't be some of my all time favorite bands.


----------



## iDrum (Oct 5, 2007)

I've just recently started getting more into metal, starting with some stuff like Between the Buried and Me, Dillinger Escape Plan, and Anal Cunt. I was just wondering who are some people that I should seriously look at to really get into metal. I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 5, 2007)

For one, Anal Cunt aren't metal, they're grindcore with very little metal influence. Dillinger Escape Plan are poser metal (at least their new stuff is). Listen to some B...TA.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2007)

Behold... The Arctopus are a band I can't recommend enough.

I can't wait until I get their CD.


----------



## iDrum (Oct 5, 2007)

Project X said:


> For one, Anal Cunt aren't metal, they're grindcore with very little metal influence. Dillinger Escape Plan are poser metal (at least their new stuff is). Listen to some B...TA.



Sorry... like I said, I'm still quite a n00b when it comes to this stuff. Thanks for clearing that up. And I'll check them out, thanks for the info.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 5, 2007)

Project X said:


> For one, Anal Cunt aren't metal, they're grindcore with very little metal influence. Dillinger Escape Plan are poser metal (at least their new stuff is). Listen to some B...TA.



Poser metal isn't a genre.


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 5, 2007)

Can someone possibly make a list of metal bands? I'm already familiar with the more known bands like Slayer, Pantera, Cannibal Corpse, etc. Nothing TOO hardcore, I generally find myself liking the Viking, folk, fantasy stuff.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

New B... TA album popped up on Demonoid today ;3


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm currently addicted to Aborted, who are brutal death with grindcore influences. You should check them out:
Dead Wreckoning


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

Brutal is okay sometimes, but some of it is just completely senseless brutality which I am not down with.  I take brutal in doses.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 5, 2007)

Brutal death metal bores me. The majority of the genre seems to consist of different bands recording albums consisting of the same song played over and over again, plus it's not nearly as brutal as it's often made out to be. I can think of music that is far more extreme.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 5, 2007)

Like what? Tell me one band more brutal than  or ?


----------



## Audrey (Oct 5, 2007)

The gay pig vocals of both bands made me laugh quite a bit. I don't get how that's brutal or extreme, especially since the guitar tends to chug along at a leisurely speed and the drums do pretty much the exact same thing for the entire song. 

I'd recommend checking out anything Deathspell Omega has released since _Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice_. The music is faster, more chaotic, and heavier by far, and the vocals are much more savage and intense than these gay pig squeals. There are slower moments, such as the eerie prayer sections, but changes in speed are to be expected in good music.

They don't have MySpace, but if you send me your MSN or AIM address in a PM, I'll be more than happy to help you listen to their music.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha, Deathspell Omega is fucking black metal you fuckface. And they suck. Real black metal is fucking Bathory or Goat Penis. Wormed is 10 times better than that bullshit.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 5, 2007)

I never said they were death metal. You're the idiot here, kid. The rest of your statement is nullified by the stupidity of the first sentence.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah pigs are totally metal and born brutal.


^^now that brutal at it *best*.  and this is sarcasm as its norm.



Project X said:


> Haha, Deathspell Omega is fucking black metal you fuckface. And they suck. Real black metal is fucking Bathory or Goat Penis. Wormed is 10 times better than that bullshit.


oh wow here we go.  lets all have a good discussion by rejecting others opinions with foul language and name calling!


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2007)

skunkworks said:


> Can someone possibly make a list of metal bands? I'm already familiar with the more known bands like Slayer, Pantera, Cannibal Corpse, etc. Nothing TOO hardcore, I generally find myself liking the Viking, folk, fantasy stuff.


 
Hmm...

If you're into prog metal, I'm your man.

Behold... the Arctopus are extremely technical progressive metal, without any vocals.



Stumpy said:


> New B... TA album popped up on Demonoid today ;3


 
Ahhh...

I want this so much, but I'm trying to abstain until it comes out on hard copy. 



Unholy Matrimony said:


> Brutal death metal bores me. The majority of the genre seems to consist of different bands recording albums consisting of the same song played over and over again, plus it's not nearly as brutal as it's often made out to be. I can think of music that is far more extreme.


 
I like extreme that is usually mixed with other influences, like the band uneXpect, which I've mentioned more than a dozen times already.


----------



## iDrum (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, I checked out B... TA for the first time today, and all I can say is... wow. Amazing. I want to thank this thread for showing me one of the biggest discoveries of my musical life.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh...

Well, no problem.  Suprisingly enough, the composer for the music actually has classical influences in the music.  Go figure.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 5, 2007)

Listen to Corpse Molestation.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 5, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ahh...
> 
> Well, no problem.  Suprisingly enough, the composer for the music actually has classical influences in the music.  Go figure.



If you can upload some Behold...The Arctopus for me. The name intrigues me.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2007)

I could, but it'd have to be later.

I can't be on much longer.

And I oh, so want their new album.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 6, 2007)

Project X said:


> Listen to Corpse Molestation.



You got unbanned I see.

skunworks; Porcupine Tree, Opeth, Arcturus, Nevermore, Strapping Young Lad, Devin Townsend, Solefald, Orphaned Land, Amon Amarth, Rage


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 6, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I could, but it'd have to be later.
> 
> I can't be on much longer.
> 
> And I oh, so want their new album.


I can help you with that. 

It's a great album. Currently loving Canada (this song has awesome melodic part) and You Are Number Six. Transient Exuberance is great too, very intense.

Also sent the link to Lord Yu.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't like them cause they have that asshole guy from Creamface, who is a misogynistic, homophobic, possibly racist, asshole and his music sucks and I refuse to listen to that shit he calls "music".


----------



## Trias (Oct 6, 2007)

Beherit owns this whole black metal thing, and that's just how it is.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 6, 2007)

send it to me DS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 6, 2007)

Sent.

I want new Ephel Duath already. :<


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 6, 2007)

lulz, metal thread debates

-listens to The Melvins and reminds himself how arguing about music is redundant-


----------



## Cerberus of the Desert (Oct 6, 2007)

Sup Guys I saw this and Thought I would join in.

Here is a list of some of my favs:
Metallica, Pantera, Megadeth, Trivium, Reborn in Fire(ask me about them), Opeth, Katatonia, Anathema, Nightwish, Amon Amarth, Tyr, Iron Maiden, Daylight Dies, DragonForce, In Flames, Therion, Battlelore....thats all I can think of right now \m/>_<\m/


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> I can help you with that.
> 
> It's a great album. Currently loving Canada (this song has awesome melodic part) and You Are Number Six. Transient Exuberance is great too, very intense.
> 
> Also sent the link to Lord Yu.


 
I love you.



DragonSlayer said:


> Sent.
> 
> I want new Ephel Duath already. :<


 
I want to hear "The Painters Pallette", too.

The sound ace.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 6, 2007)

I can upload The Painter's Palette for you.

Seriously, one of the best metal albums I have ever heard, easily. Pain Necessary to Know isn't as good but also great and so different. Much more chaotic and weird.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2007)

I would love you even more.

Now, to hunt down A Lullaby for the Devil. >.>


----------



## Audrey (Oct 6, 2007)

Project X said:


> I don't like them cause they have that asshole guy from Creamface, who is a misogynistic, homophobic, possibly racist, asshole and his music sucks and I refuse to listen to that shit he calls "music".



Stop posting idiotic statements on and internet forum and end yourself for the sake of intelligent forum goers everywhere.

Uh oh, not violent and hateful lyrics in a genre of music usually about violence and hate. Even the Pagan black metal is about hatred of Christians. Wow, learn what black metal is, boy.

Despite you naming Bathory as a good black metal band, you probably know nothing about Quorthon's music, his ideologies, or the different phases of Bathory's music. Also, Goat Penis isn't even a real band. There is a band called GoatPenis, however. Unlike you, I've known about their music for years and didn't just learn about them when I found the internet.

You're fairly unintelligent if you think the only good black metal is from the old wave and that it's only good when it confines itself to one particular aesthetic. I hope you're capable of even understanding what that means, though I'm beginning to doubt that since "fuck" and "shit" seem to be every other word in your limited vocabulary.

I'm probably going to put you on ignore if you reply to this post in your typical fashion, so don't bother.

Oh, and I'm editing my post to make recommendations of metal bands I like. Many of these are well known.

Agalloch
Procer Veneficus
Mournful Congregation
Sigh
Ulver
Mirrorthrone
Summoning
Drudkh
Syny Severa
Deathspell Omega
Peste Noire
Opeth


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2007)

That asshole in D-Spell Omega is in a grindcore band called Creamface with some of the most vile, shitty, disgusting lyrics I've ever heard. He is a true mysoginyst, he fucking sucks.

Hell, I've listened to GoatPenis forever, back when they were still Suppurated Fetus. I only listen to real black metal, not your faggy symphonic shit. Bathory, Burzum, Goat Molester, GoatPenis, Disflesh, Belphegor, Atavix, Craft, Ibex Throne, Nargaroth, Windir, Xasthur, Wraith of Extinction, actual fucking raw black metal.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 6, 2007)

The fact that you called Burzum, Xasthur or half those bands raw proves your lack of knowledge about black metal. Go back to pig vocals.

I don't listen to symphonic black metal, either. At least we have one thing in common.

GoatPenis haven't been called that since 1991, so I'm assuming you were listening to them when you were five years old and that the band somehow decided to give you one of their _very limited self-released demos because they liked you so much._

Nice try, but you ultimately have failed.

EDIT: Make that massive fail. Seriously, don't lie on the internet, kid.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2007)

Listen, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I've listened to music for a long time, mainly grind and punk when I was younger. My father was heavily into metal so he would constantly play punk/grind/metal in the car and that's how I got aquainted with certain bands I enjoy today. And Xasthur and Burzum are fucking raw.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 6, 2007)

Project X said:


> Listen, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I've listened to music for a long time, mainly grind and punk when I was younger. My father was heavily into metal so he would constantly play punk/grind/metal in the car and that's how I got aquainted with certain bands I enjoy today.



You lied, I called you on it, you lie again. Predictable. GoatPenis wasn't played on the radio where you'd have heard their music, especially since the timeframe _you_ presented dictates that _they had only released demos to record labels that wouldn't have been played on any radio station._



> And Xasthur and Burzum are fucking raw.



It's funny because they're not. Listen to Ildjarn or something, and you'll maybe figure out what raw black metal is.

tl;dr version: Project X is a liar and he's now on my ignore list.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2007)

I really doubt you know as much as you say you do. Obviously they don't play GoatPenis on the radio, tapes existed back then. I will refrain from speaking to this cum gargling ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now, and I hope he/she rots in a hentai cum dungeon.

EDIT: Ignored as well.


----------



## Trias (Oct 7, 2007)

Lmao, setting the fact burzum is not even a band aside, saying that *he* is not raw is simply funny.  He's a fucking homophobic fascist pig with it's little pink nose dyed in blood red. 

 And btw, most of Black Metal is not a worthy enough topic to waste lovely pages of our beloved fucking metal thread, so you guys chill of. (And why the hell am I doing a more provocative thing now? Well, geez, who cares.)

 Anyways.

Oh _teh _news side:

 Looks like Wintersun's second album release date is postponed once again, from what I've heard. Their official site looks offline (or, my connection sucks) so I can't check, but well, I saw that coming in case that rumour is true.


----------



## ooooi (Oct 7, 2007)

skunkworks said:


> Can someone possibly make a list of metal bands? I'm already familiar with the more known bands like Slayer, Pantera, Cannibal Corpse, etc. Nothing TOO hardcore, I generally find myself liking the Viking, folk, fantasy stuff.



Blind Guardian 
Sonata Arctica
DragonForce
Helloween
Nightwish
HammerFall
Iced Earth
Children of Bodom 
Manowar 
Rhapsody 
Therion 
Trivium
Finntroll
Korpiklaani 
Amon Amarth
Ensiferum
Iron Maiden
Stratovarius
Demons & Wizards
Edguy
Gamma Ray
Avantasia
Dremora
Therion
Epica
Dio 
Rainbow 
Lordi
Tarot
Battlelore
Dream Evil


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2007)

Unholy Matrimony said:


> Stop posting idiotic statements on and internet forum and end yourself for the sake of intelligent forum goers everywhere.
> 
> Uh oh, not violent and hateful lyrics in a genre of music usually about violence and hate. Even the Pagan black metal is about hatred of Christians. Wow, learn what black metal is, boy.
> 
> ...




Nice rant, and nice list.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 7, 2007)

For the sake of of this thread and my mood, someone get X laid cause he's being a complete fucktard when on a dryspell (No I'm not taking one for the team)

That said, I need my Agalloch back. Anyone able to upload some for me? (Much much love if you can get me some of the older work)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 7, 2007)

Ulver are more of ambient/folk than black metal. Their early stuff may be black, though.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 7, 2007)

Voynich said:


> For the sake of of this thread and my mood, someone get X laid cause he's being a complete fucktard when on a dryspell (No I'm not taking one for the team)
> 
> That said, *I need my Agalloch back*. Anyone able to upload some for me? (Much much love if you can get me some of the older work)


I've sent you their full discography. If anyone else wants it, contact me.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 7, 2007)

NaruSaku: Fall
NaruSaku: Fall
NaruSaku: Fall

show a one man-cybergrinder some love :3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 7, 2007)

At least Xasthur has some talent.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 7, 2007)

Malefic is a misanthropist. He hates everyone and everything. Therefore he really isn't a bigot or a sexist.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 7, 2007)

Malefic has a girlfriend, but I've heard he's an asexual.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2007)

Project X said:


> Ulver are more of ambient/folk than black metal. Their early stuff may be black, though.



Their early stuff was very black metal.

Thus the reason they get called post-black.

Shadows of the Sun is so completely distant from Kveldssanger it is jarring. But Kveldssanger is often praised as a truly amazing black metal album, and it is raw, vicious black metal with a sense of ambience. Where as Shadows of the Sun is ambience and soundscapes, layed over melancholy musics...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 7, 2007)

Cata, you have any of their earlier stuff? I'd like to hear.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2007)

At the moment, I only have their ambient works. Perdition City, A Quick Fix of Melancholy, Blood Inside and Shadows of the Sun.

I will endeavour to put them up soon, but the boys in the Music request thread will probbaly work faster, especially if you are looking for the first three albums, affectionately known as the Black Metal Trilogie..


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeh. Man, I need Richard D. by Aphex Twin fucking bad.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 7, 2007)

Aphex Twin - Richard D. James Album

I'll get the rest of his albums to you soon.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2007)

So, what brought you back into production undercovermc?

The glory of peoples adulation?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 7, 2007)

There were others capable of pimping and I was preparing for university, so I thought I'd give it a break. Now, I've got the time to do it, plus it's my way of giving back to the forum.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2007)

Make no mistake, I appreciate the effort  just curious.

Heh, do you ever check out any of the stuff you find for other people?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, quite often, especially if it's hip-hop.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2007)

Hows about the metal stuff?

Cause some of that is stunning...


----------



## Audrey (Oct 7, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Shadows of the Sun is so completely distant from Kveldssanger it is jarring. But Kveldssanger is often praised as a truly amazing black metal album, and it is raw, vicious black metal with a sense of ambience.



It's funny because _Kveldssanger_ is the acoustic folk album. The debut, _Bergtatt_ is the folk-influenced black metal album, and _Nattens Madrigal_ is the raw black metal release. I own them on CD.


As I already have and am quite capable of sharing these albums, whoever wants them can contact me via PM.

Ulver's later work has nothing to do with black metal in terms of sound or musical structure, adopting an experimental sound where the most consistent thing has been changing styles of music with each release. Such a talented band.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2007)

Unholy Matrimony said:


> It's funny because _Kveldssanger_ is the acoustic folk album. The debut, _Bergtatt_ is the folk-influenced black metal album, and _Nattens Madrigal_ is the raw black metal release. I own them on CD.
> 
> Ulver's later work has nothing to do with black metal in terms of sound or musical structure, adopting an experimental sound where the most consistent thing has been changing styles of music with each release. Such a talented band.



Hahha, thank you for pointing that out. It was indeed my mistake, though to be fair, I own none of the Black Metal trilogie, as my Ulver purchases started with Perdition City.

Not only that, I stopped obsessing over just metal a while ago, so I occasionally get my facts mixed up. Too much trivia, limited memory storage.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2007)

Undercover, that Aphex Twin album was broken.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Hahha, thank you for pointing that out. It was indeed my mistake, though to be fair, I own none of the Black Metal trilogie, as my Ulver purchases started with Perdition City.
> 
> Not only that, I stopped obsessing over just metal a while ago, so I occasionally get my facts mixed up. Too much trivia, limited memory storage.



That's okay; at least you admit when you're wrong unlike certain people who post in this thread.



Another musician who I enjoy is Vladimir Cochet. He works on many projects, the most notable of which are Mirrorthrone, Unholy Matrimony, and Weeping Birth. He records all of his music in the comfort of his bedroom. Mirrorthrone is an avant-garde metal band with vocals influenced by black and death metal, Unholy Matrimony is a black metal band, and Weeping Birth is death metal.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh I can get my back up over some things, but I know when I have made a mistake. More to the point is that I have heard old Ulver, I just did not love it enough to buy, and have not gotten around to re-downloading it again.

Speaking of metal to love though.

Anyone remember Enders pimp of

*Rosetta - The Gallilean Satellites*? I mean, hot diggity dog..


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 8, 2007)

In that case.. Aphex Twin - Richard D. James Album [RS]


----------



## Valesco (Oct 9, 2007)

I just wasted AU$23 on Nightwish's new album. I wish it was Tarja singing.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 9, 2007)

lol money on Nightwish. I remember deleting their discography awhile back. Good times. Anyway, been enjoying some Sigh and Ulver. It's kinda creepy when Sigh starts randomly singing in Japanese. I like it.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 9, 2007)

So the new Nightwish is that bad huh?  I've never been a huge fan.  I like a few of their songs though


----------



## Audrey (Oct 9, 2007)

Luneas said:


> It's kinda creepy when Sigh starts randomly singing in Japanese. I like it.



Haha, if you can call Mirai's vocals singing. Not that I dislike his voice or anything, but he sounds pretty silly. I own quite a few of Sigh's albums on CD. _Imaginary Sonicscape_ is easily the best one, but I also like _Hail Horror Hail_ and _Ghastly Funeral Theatre_. The new one is also pretty great, but it's a definitely stylistic change from their earlier avant-garde period.

As for Ulver, I have yet to buy any albums after _Nattens Madrigal_, though I've listened to all of them. The first three are my favorites.

I'm looking forward to the new Mirrorthrone album, and I've just recently purchased Weeping Birth's album. It's always nice to see what Vladimir does on his releases.

Another album that I bought and enjoyed is _Souvenirs d'un autre monde_ by Alcest, though it's not a metal album. Being a fan of Neige and his work in Amesoeurs and on the first Alcest EP, I'd definitely say this is his best work. I've also enjoyed his work with Peste Noire on their two albums.

Agalloch will also release a new EP soon, and it will be a neofolk release.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2007)

I hear Sigh's new album is out soon.

I need to check The End Records...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 9, 2007)

Nightwish are terrible. Listen to SOME REAL neo-classical metal, like the Black Mages.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 9, 2007)

Sigh isn't releasing a new album. They are reissuing an album called _Gallows Gallery_ with unreleased material from the sessions. It's due on November 27th, I do believe. They already released an album this year called _Hangman's Hymn: Musikalische Exequien_.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 9, 2007)

I've never heard Sigh, but I here they're good.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2007)

They are, though the only album I find myself listening to normally is Imaginary Sonicscapes.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 9, 2007)

After listening to more of them, I've come to the conclusion that Imaginary Sonicscapes might be my second least favorite album of their's.


----------



## Trias (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, Tarja's stupid voice literally fucks my head, so the new singer is better probably, but really, Nightwish is... meh. They had some semi-creative ideas and cool songs, but I'd probably list only a few songs that I'd bother listening


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 9, 2007)

Project X said:


> Nightwish are terrible. Listen to SOME REAL neo-classical metal, like the Black Mages.


*Translation:*
Your musical tastes are terrible because I said so.  Listen to things that _I_ like because obviously my opinion is so much better than everyone else's.

*My Thoughts:*
Go fuck yourself.  I'm no Nightwish fan though I may listen to them on the occasion, but seriously stop trying to tell people what they should and should not listen to.

*Alternative ways to get your message across:*
"If you like ______ then you should check out ______.  Vastly superior imo."

"_____ fails imo.  Much better ______ (genre) bands out there.  I can give you some suggestions if you would like."

"I completely disagree with your enjoyment of something of which I do not enjoy.  Nevertheless, I respect your opinion because you have the right to think this way."


----------



## Audrey (Oct 9, 2007)

Haha, from what I can tell, Project X is never satisfied unless he's contradicting someone and stating his (often incorrect) opinions as facts.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 9, 2007)

Ask any real metal fan who doesn't listen to really bad symphonic/synth/orchestral/neo-classical metal if Nightwish is good and they'll always reply NO! Jesus, at least I listen to some decent metal bands.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 9, 2007)

The only album that i've heard from Sigh that I liked was Imaginary Sonicscapes


----------



## Trias (Oct 9, 2007)

Not being good and being terrible is something vastly different from each other, and really, since when the fuck Nightwish is neo-classical? ...


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2007)

Because someone tagged it as such on last.fm, duh.

These genres often provide a large amount of lulz.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2007)

I know, DP. 

But this is noteworthy:

Deadsoul Tribe's new album A Lullaby for the Devil, so far, has to be one of the best releases of this year.  Period.  Get it now.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 9, 2007)

I love Nightwish, both old and new. I would call them Symphonic Power Metal. I think that seems closest to what alot of their songs sound like.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 9, 2007)

Nightwish is a symphonic power metal band. I've heard a few songs by them that were okay, but they don't hold my interest. I like the new singer's voice more than Tarja.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2007)

I've grown really tired of the typical female vocals in metal, mostly in the gothic/power or what have you genres; it tends to be operatic... and not much else.  I like the vocal style as much as any other, but all these female vocalists don't get to show us if they're really talented or not, as they're always wailing at the highest octaves.

Growls aren't as bad, but then again, I like diversity in my vocals.

I want to see a female version of Daniel Gildenlow or Peter Hammill, in that they have such an amazing vocal range that it make me love them with mouth.  Or Mike Patton.  A female version of Mike Patton would be awesome.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 9, 2007)

Doc, hit me up with the new DST


----------



## Altron (Oct 9, 2007)

i just heard nightwish and they don't sound good too me. Though thats my opinion.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay, what's the deal with everyone posting direct DLs?


----------



## Altron (Oct 9, 2007)

Project X said:


> Okay, what's the deal with everyone posting direct DLs?



you're allowed to post DL links in threads now.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 9, 2007)

Hell fucking yeah. Anyway, Nightwish sucks, I rule, get the fuck over it.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2007)

Unholy Matrimony said:


> Sigh isn't releasing a new album. They are reissuing an album called _Gallows Gallery_ with unreleased material from the sessions. It's due on November 27th, I do believe. They already released an album this year called _Hangman's Hymn: Musikalische Exequien_.



I LOVE Sigh, and *Hangmans Hymn* is....probably my least favourite full-length.

*Imaginary Sonicscapes* and *Hail Horror Hail* are my two most spinned, though Gallows Gallery is up there.

I fucking love these guys. Another band that falls under the vague, ambiguous and pretentious umbrella of Post-Black. 

Thanks for the link Doc 

X: Do I need to berate you again?

While I personally do not care for most of Nightwish's discography, there a number of tracks I really enjoy (Over the Hills and Faraway, Phantom of the Opera, Devil, and the Deep Dark Ocean, Dead Boy's Poem...). Most of their songs though I find to be generic.

But for *ED!*s sake man, you do not need to state your opinion every fucking time, by telling someone they are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for listening to _____ band, and that they should instead listenn to something else, because; you who just called them a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), say so.

If you have not noticed, most of us are getting REALLY fucking tired of your ignorance, and the constant mindless flood of unimaginative slurs you drool every time you sit in front of the fucking monitor.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 9, 2007)

What an interesting find. I don't have Hangman's Hymn.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 10, 2007)

i like 
disturbed
metallica
godsmack
sabbath
and
nirvana


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2007)

*watches with bemusement*

This should be entertaining.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 10, 2007)

When did Nirvana become metal?


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 10, 2007)

Some shit I've been listening to.

Korpiklaani
Moonsorrow
Turisas
Keldian
Windir
Elvenking
Dethklok!!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2007)

Dethklok is


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 10, 2007)

Dethklok is shitty melodeath. 

Listen to Electric Wizard! Stuff is br0000tal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 10, 2007)

Dethklok is a great gimmick band, but let's face it, in the grandscheme of things they aren't to be taken too seriously. Still, doesnt stop me grinning like a tart when i watch the shows 

and since when has Electric Wizard been considored br00tal? XD


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 10, 2007)

Project X said:


> Dethklok is shitty melodeath.
> 
> Listen to Electric Wizard! Stuff is br0000tal.



Uh, who is this kid?

Do you feel the need to knock everyone's taste?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 10, 2007)

Because, Dethklok aren't even a real band and Gene Hoglan betrayed the metal scene by playing drums on their no talent album.


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 10, 2007)

Project X said:


> Because, Dethklok aren't even a real band and Gene Hoglan betrayed the metal scene by playing drums on their no talent album.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 11, 2007)

Ignoring X's trash spitting due to him pimping Jesu.


----------



## Valesco (Oct 11, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> *watches with bemusement*
> 
> This should be entertaining.



I was expecting more.


----------



## Trias (Oct 11, 2007)

Project X said:


> Because, Dethklok aren't even a real band and Gene Hoglan betrayed the metal scene by playing drums on their no talent album.



     

 P.S: It's possible that Nirvana become metal when Nightwish become Neo-Classical.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 11, 2007)

Trias said:


> P.S: It's possible that Nirvana become metal when Nightwish become Neo-Classical.





Has anyone heard the new Project Hate album, In Hora Mortis Nostrae? I'm downloading it now, can't wait to hear it!


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 11, 2007)

so...

who wants to go to Obscene Extreme next year?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 11, 2007)

I was gonna see Rage in January. But the tickets sold out in 5 minutes.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2007)

Indeed.

And the thing is that most people that ordered the tickets might not even get the message of RAtM. >.>


----------



## Audrey (Oct 11, 2007)

I cannot recommend the work of Ca?na enough. I've recently acquired his newest album, _Mourner_, and I purchased _Some People Fall_, but it's yet to arrive by mail. I haven't heard anything quite like it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't have the time nor the money to go to Obscene Extreme next year. I wanna go to Maryland Deathfest.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 11, 2007)

Dave, can you recommend me something similar to Acid Bath? That album you pimped is realy growing on me lately (plus it's great "don't even dare sit next to me on the bus" music)


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 11, 2007)

haha

well if you like Dax Rigg's stuff:

Agents of Oblivion
Deadboy and the Elephant Men

other than that, off the top of my head there arent many bands that hit it as fucking awesome as Acid Bath did

But i suppose Crowbar and Eyehategod might be worth a listen


----------



## Voynich (Oct 11, 2007)

YUSH! Off to do some listening then.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 11, 2007)

Damnit, I need that Spirit Caravan EP...


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 12, 2007)

Byakko said:


> I was expecting more.



I dance not for any but *ED!* (or *DE!*)....

Iron Maiden at Wacken '08


----------



## Voynich (Oct 12, 2007)

Any other bands confirmed yet that are not pussy metal?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 12, 2007)

anyone got the password for Docs Deadsoul Tribe upload?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, shit, I'm sorry

Let me PM it too you.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 12, 2007)

Avantasia
Carcass
Children of Bodom
Hatebreed 
Iron Maiden 
Kreator
Saltatio Mortis
Sonata Arctica

have been confirmed so far for Wacken 08


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2007)

Hell, I don't even like Maiden all that much and that's the only band I'd want to see.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 12, 2007)

you fail X, hard.

Scream Bloody Gore is the staple album of all gore-death

you cant compare Death albums to each other coz they are all different types of death metal


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 12, 2007)

I prefer Carcass over Iron Maiden, seeing as they aren't generic butt rock heavy metal who've worn out their welcome in the metal world.


EDIT: I dunno, if you think about it, Scream Bloody Gore and Severed Survival sound almost exactly alike, but SS is better.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 12, 2007)

You know shit about it, that much is clear. Plz to be staying with all the other 12 year old weeaboos in Maryland. 


I suppose my bands won't be announced untill spring or so.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, Maryland Dethfest is going to have fucking Torsofuck, Repulsion, Sublime Cadaveric Decomposition, Grave, and a bunch of other good BDM bands.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 12, 2007)

Project X said:


> I prefer Carcass over Iron Maiden, seeing as they aren't generic butt rock heavy metal who've worn out their welcome in the metal world.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I dunno, if you think about it, Scream Bloody Gore and Severed Survival sound almost exactly alike, but SS is better.



thing is though, Scream Bloody Gore does sound dated sure, but if you keep in mind the timing of that albums release in a world that was being dominated by thrash and speed metal, the album shoots up in awesome levels. It was fucking groundbreaking and that alone makes me tremble


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 12, 2007)

I understand the importance to the DM scene, but I just prefer Autopsy and/or later Death albums.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 12, 2007)

Project X said:


> Hey, Maryland Dethfest is going to have fucking Torsofuck, Repulsion, Sublime Cadaveric Decomposition, Grave, and a bunch of other good BDM bands.



Woohoo.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 12, 2007)

X, you were ranting and raving about how aweosme Iron Maiden was like two months ago?

Another about face in hopes of appearing more indie?

As to the list, it is far from complete, but I really want to see Kreator and Iron Maiden. Carcass partially, and I have already seen CoB live...


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 12, 2007)

Project X said:


> I understand the importance to the DM scene, but I just prefer Autopsy and/or later Death albums.



that's a fair enough point, about Autopsy anyway. But you can;t really compare Death albums to each other, due to them being vastly different styles on nearly every release XD

But i'll admit, if i could pick one Death album, it'd be either Human or The Sound of Perserverance


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 12, 2007)

When did I say I like Iron Maiden? I don't own any of their albums nor do I ever intend to.

@Voynich: I don't think you understand what I'm saying. Repulsion were probably the first band to actually play what would become grindcore (but more death-metal sounding).


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 12, 2007)

TSoP for me.

I fucking adore that album.

Although Human fucking owns.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 12, 2007)

Project X said:


> When did I say I like Iron Maiden? I don't own any of their albums nor do I ever intend to.
> 
> @Voynich: I don't think you understand what I'm saying. Repulsion were probably the first band to actually play what would become grindcore (but more death-metal sounding).



Oh I get it. I just don't give a darn.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 12, 2007)

> You know shit about it, that much is clear. Plz to be staying with all the other 12 year old weeaboos in Maryland.



oh shush, if i was given the choice i'd choose Maryland. But still

Obscene Extreme > Maryland


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 12, 2007)

I see. Well have fun with Iron Maiden and Hatebreed. 

EDIT: Who's playing Obscene Extreme? Cause MDF had some great bands last year (Cliteater, Gut, Gorerotted, ENT).


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 12, 2007)

X, im sure they will. Now you two behave?


----------



## Voynich (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm already behaving


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2007)

DM, one can only hope...


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 12, 2007)

Project X said:


> I see. Well have fun with Iron Maiden and Hatebreed.
> 
> EDIT: Who's playing Obscene Extreme? Cause MDF had some great bands last year (Cliteater, Gut, Gorerotted, ENT).



alot of underground bdm, gore, grind, noise and porno acts

ButherABC
GUT
Lymphatic Phleghm
Rompeprop
Cripple Bastards
Bathtub Shitter
Hentai Cum Dungeon
Blood Duster
Fleshless
Corpsing
Arsebreed

etc etc

generally it's around 50 grindcore/bdm acts XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 12, 2007)

God fucking damnit. So fucking lucky. Hentai Cum Dungeon! Dude, I love them.


----------



## Curry (Oct 12, 2007)

Aaaah I love good old classic metal 

Funny, last time I visited MD I thought it was all about hiphop. I'm glad such threads exist.


----------



## Fang (Oct 12, 2007)

Clone Circle ftw.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 12, 2007)

Curry said:


> Aaaah I love good old classic metal
> 
> Funny, last time I visited MD I thought it was all about hiphop. I'm glad such threads exist.



What metal bands do you like?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2007)

Classic Metal, I presume.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 12, 2007)

i see what you did there


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2007)

Good lord, I hope not.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 12, 2007)

trying to usurp me EH?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2007)

[Statement]: Good heavens, no!

[Aside]: He's seen through my ruse.  It may be time to finally rid myself of this meatbag, he has served his purpose.

Also, highly enjoying Skullgrid and A Lullaby for the Devil


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 12, 2007)

I bought an album by Avantasia about a year ago.  Still have yet to listen to it.  (Power metal friend of mine recommending it).
I wouldn't mind seeing CoB and Kreator though.  Never could get into Hatebreed


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 12, 2007)

Hatebreed aren't metal.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 12, 2007)

No, but Sleep are 

Dopesmoker is so awesome.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 12, 2007)

Stabat Mater is good. I just wish there was more material.


----------



## Trias (Oct 14, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> I bought an album by Avantasia about a year ago.  Still have yet to listen to it.  (Power metal friend of mine recommending it).
> I wouldn't mind seeing CoB and Kreator though.  Never could get into Hatebreed




 Wooo - Avantasia - Another band that I fucking adore.

 It's a "project" that's led by Tobias Sammet and is a fucking dream-band of the power metal genre, I tell ya, just look at the fucking list, it actually humorously has more ex members of Helloween than Helloween itself today, ha!



> *Tobias sammet (edguy)*
> *micheal "Silver Throat" kiske (aka. ernie) (ex-helloween)*
> david defeis (virgin steele)
> ralf zdiarstek (edguy)
> ...



 Oh well, Kai Hansen, Michael Kiske, Timo Tolkki and Tobias Sammet SHOULD be enough to make you listen anything, even if has the name 50 Cent on it.

 First project actually was aimed to have Hansi K?rsch and Eric Adams in it as well, but well, you know, being too much win would cause some problems as well -heh heh.

 I think you've bought the first album, hmm but anyways, who cares? But that one was a really good concept one -it was not based on another story, it was a self created story but it's within limits of concept album, I think.

 How it was thought, written and composed through album was just genius, there was not even a song that was needless there. (I praise very few bands like that, and have praised only one band so far for not even having more than a few needless notes) 

 Just as you listen to the album, listen to the lyrics carefully (or read them if you want to) and think on them, and you see the big picture and the whole story.

 Well. Just fucking listen to it, why the hell are you still readin' my post? GTFO AND LISTEN <3 Heh.


----------



## raisin-gun (Oct 15, 2007)

II like Mors Principium Est, Threat Signal, Children of Bodom, Norther, Naildown etc.


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 16, 2007)

So I have a question, are a lot of metal bands anti-semitic or anti-Israel?


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 16, 2007)

what a rather random question, but:

I 'spose alot of the more right-wing grindcore bands and NSBM bands are like Vaginal Jesus and the like, but politic points like that tend to be a thing for the punk scene, which on the whole is very liberal and open anyway


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 16, 2007)

I saw a band on Myspace that was pretty much Nazi metal, hehe.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah, but rather than "intelligent" (and i use that term loosely) racism, with nazi-metal acts it tends to be utterly mindless, blind stupidity. To me it's not worth worrying about, because the fools have to vent it out somehow like the rest of us


----------



## Audrey (Oct 16, 2007)

There's plenty of intelligent National Socialist black metal bands, but there's even more stupid ones.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 16, 2007)

Real national socialists should know better than to dabble in black metal. It's so obvious and stereotypical. Besides, why the hell would intelligent people wanna be lumped in with the major part of the blackies who indulge in tr00 and kvlte actions like stealing church fences?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 16, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Real national socialists should know better than to dabble in black metal. It's so obvious and stereotypical. Besides, why the hell would intelligent people wanna be lumped in with the major part of the blackies who indulge in tr00 and kvlte actions like stealing church fences?



made me lol


----------



## Voynich (Oct 16, 2007)

They should make folk or country or something. Seeing as most the national socialists are not even descendants from the bloody vikings. and I'm pretty sure the Vikings didn't really make black metal to begin with. Flawed propaganda muchly?


----------



## Audrey (Oct 16, 2007)

*SIEG HEIL!*


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 16, 2007)

retards, they make everyone else seem smarter


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 16, 2007)

NSBM is bad in general.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 16, 2007)

Racism is funny. Sad, but funny.

The fact is, music has long been a great way for otherwise less than socially talented people to get a distasteful point across.

That White-supremists around the world are using metal and punk to push their music, depresses me...but then I remember that ninety-nine percent are sub-standard musicians anyway, and I laugh.

Also, fuck all that NSBM shit.

Give me *Solefald* 

Neonism and In Harmonia Universali are fucking brilliant, and the Norwegian Odyssey was EPIC.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 17, 2007)

Drudkh isn't an NSBM band, though its members are in NSBM bands.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 17, 2007)

> Pokemoon, apocalypse
> Darkness, Morbid Sun Eclipse
> Kill all our enemies
> You will suck Big Dick for this
> ...



I totally headbanged to this.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm looking for some metal bands with a funk feel. Any suggestions?


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 17, 2007)

Primus
Mr. Bungle
Nuclear Rabbits

those 3 will you keep you going


----------



## Perverse (Oct 17, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> Primus
> Mr. Bungle
> Nuclear Rabbits
> 
> those 3 will you keep you going





Also, Rage Against the Machine, while predominantly metal, has some funky riffs going. Tom Morello's use of pick-ups is nigh unparalleled amongst modern guitarists.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 17, 2007)

fool, Buckethead destroys morello in pick-up finnesse


----------



## Perverse (Oct 17, 2007)

Undoubtedly, Buckethead has skills. However, are we both agreed that Tom Morello is also frickin' awesome?


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 17, 2007)

yes, but he's far from unparralled


----------



## Perverse (Oct 17, 2007)

Hence why I said _nigh_ unparalleled.  I actually am yet to get Primus. I've been meaning to do that for a while.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah, but there are more than a handful of guitarist who, on a technical and delivery stand point at least, out class Morello, so i wouldn't have even said unparralled myself really XD


----------



## Perverse (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I don't claim to know much about metal guitarists, being a relative newbie to the genre. All I know is that Morello is awesome (watch RATM concert DVDs for proof). As is Kirk Hammett.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 17, 2007)

well the guitarists im thinking off are artsy avant-garde guitarists XD

don't even get me started with Hammett ~_~

All this talk of good guitarists made me remember this:


----------



## escamoh (Oct 17, 2007)

anyone know some good bands similar to devin townsend?


----------



## Trias (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh well, and now Kirk Hammett is a nigh unparalled guitarist? There are 10.000 14- year asian kids that play much better than Hammett in the asia, I assure you. All of them have a shitty guitar and amp and stuff.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 17, 2007)

Witcher said:


> What would you consider NSBM? I think for a lot of people, that's good enough a reason to call a band NSBM. It's the exact same case as with Kataxu.



Bands with National Socialist themes to their lyrics. Otherwise they're not National Socialist black metal. Drudkh's music is about poetry and Slavonic paganism, a subject entirely different from National Socialism. They are nationalists, but not National Socialist themed.

All those other bands you named express opinions in line with NS, hence why they're called NSBM bands.



Speaking of NSBM, two bands that are better than 90% of other black metal that I've listened to in any shape or form from any era are Syny Severa and M8L8TH.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm looking for some metal bands with a funk feel. Any suggestions?


 
Unexpect.

A little... exuberant, but with some killer, almost funk bass lines.


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 19, 2007)

Heard some Amorphis, they're not too bad.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 19, 2007)

anyone got the new Amorphis album?  I loved Eclipse, and was looking forward to their new album


----------



## Audrey (Oct 19, 2007)

I have sent you a PM containing the album.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2007)

I just got the Pax Cecilia album today, and I must say, most bands that I'm aware of don't do much with album artwork/CD package/whatever, but these guys have an awesome set up here.  It came with an awesome lil' mini poster, and some incredible packaging, and I don't just mean the CD case, the actually packaging through the mail I'm thinking of keeping.  It's that good.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 19, 2007)

If only I wasn't a poor pirate.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2007)

It was free. :3


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 19, 2007)

Holy shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2007)

I know, right?


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 20, 2007)

At The Gates
Carcass

...
...

im tempted to go to Wacken now :'(


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the new Amorphis album, Unholy.  I went to town right after I posted that message and bought it myself lol  It's really good imo


----------



## libreg (Oct 20, 2007)

Should I get warchest? I'm a big megadeth fan, but 50 dollars? Jesus.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 20, 2007)

I listened to "One" like 3 times last night.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 20, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I just got the Pax Cecilia album today, and I must say, most bands that I'm aware of don't do much with album artwork/CD package/whatever, but these guys have an awesome set up here.  It came with an awesome lil' mini poster, and some incredible packaging, and I don't just mean the CD case, the actually packaging through the mail I'm thinking of keeping.  It's that good.


I'm so surprised someone else knows about The Pax Cecilia here.

I got the album around 2 weeks ago (ordered it months ago D: ) and it's so great. Loving the artwork, packaging and above all, the music. Everyone should get it since it's free, and spread the word!

You can listen to four full songs on last.fm:


----------



## Audrey (Oct 20, 2007)

Free album? Count me in, no matter what kind of music it is.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 20, 2007)

_You like Metallica F@ Mike? I'm glad to see someone else that likes them as well, i feel like the only Metallica fan on teh interwebs._


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 20, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> _i feel like the only Metallica fan on teh interwebs._


Please tell me this was a joke.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 20, 2007)

_Nope...I do get that feeling. _


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 20, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I just got the Pax Cecilia album today, and I must say, most bands that I'm aware of don't do much with album artwork/CD package/whatever, but these guys have an awesome set up here.  It came with an awesome lil' mini poster, and some incredible packaging, and I don't just mean the CD case, the actually packaging through the mail I'm thinking of keeping.  It's that good.



LOL dude I just got that Pax Cecilia album in the mail today.  It has a brown package with The Pax Cecilia printed on the back and 4 stamps on the front xD


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 20, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> _Nope...I do get that feeling. _



There are many, many fans of Metallica on the internet, its just they're too busy putting shit on St. Anger, so they don't give the impression of being fans


----------



## Audrey (Oct 20, 2007)

_St. Anger_ was pretty bad if you ask me. If a band I liked a lot released an album that was as bad as that, I might stop liking them for a while, too.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 20, 2007)

Unholy Matrimony said:


> _St. Anger_ was pretty bad if you ask me. If a band I liked a lot released an album that was as bad as that, I might stop liking them for a while, too.



I think St. Anger had it's moments, like the main riff in 'Some Kind Of Monster' is pretty cool, but the drum sound kills it, the lyrics are mediocre at best, and all of the songs are overlong.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 21, 2007)

The main things that annoyed me were the dumbed-down guitar playing, bad drums, and really bad vocals.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> I'm so surprised someone else knows about The Pax Cecilia here.
> 
> I got the album around 2 weeks ago (ordered it months ago D: ) and it's so great. Loving the artwork, packaging and above all, the music. Everyone should get it since it's free, and spread the word!
> 
> You can listen to four full songs on last.fm:


 
I know.

I almost get a motW feeling to it, but it's still original and interesting.  I love the liberal use of strings.  Bloody awesome, if you ask me.  



Unholy Matrimony said:


> Free album? Count me in, no matter what kind of music it is.


 
Check out their myspace, and they'll give you directions how.



ssj2yugi said:


> LOL dude I just got that Pax Cecilia album in the mail today. It has a brown package with The Pax Cecilia printed on the back and 4 stamps on the front xD


 
xD

Yeah, but I like the artwork on the front.  I'ma keep it. :3


----------



## Voynich (Oct 22, 2007)

The Pax Cecilia is really nice. Got the album today. *laughs* I was totally thinking the same thing about keeping the packaging. Mine has 5 stamps. I own you all Listening now, but I'll need to rip it. My cd player ain't that good anymore so half the sound gets lost.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2007)

Ha ha.

I like my stamped package, and I like their insignia or whatever.  The contents are pretty awesome, too.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

FUCK YEAH! It's Metal Monday!


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Oct 22, 2007)

just got the "stabbing the drama" album from soilwork.

and "ghost opera" from kamelot.

well those bands really got me since a few months. i guess kamelot isnt that famous but its a good tip to try them out.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Lamb (Oct 22, 2007)

Just got the song Insects by Psyopus, and like it... and am wondering if I should get more by this band.... and if so what album(s)?


----------



## Audrey (Oct 22, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Check out their myspace, and they'll give you directions how.



Yeah, I already gave them my address. I'm excited about it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 23, 2007)

Jigai are fucking dope, but i dont know, something about Rompeprop that always comes up trumps for me

i gotta get myself some Eardelete too XD


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 23, 2007)

Has anyone listened to the new Soilwork album yet?
New Coheed and Cambria came out today!


----------



## Trias (Oct 23, 2007)

kidsmoke91 said:


> Just got the song Insects by Psyopus, and like it... and am wondering if I should get more by this band.... and if so what album(s)?



 Lol, Psyopus. A band that rejected Derek Roddy, claiming he was not technical enough, thus spitting forth one of the biggest bullshits of the music history, lmao.

 They're good, they're technical, they're original (at least in their first album, and I'm not up to date so I don't know if they have a new album) and they deserver getting listened to.

 Try their "ideas of reference" album, first one of theirs.

 Also, if I am to give advice, try the song "Insect" from Spiral Architect, speaking of the insects. Spiral Architect has 10 times more thought in it, and 2 times better in technicality, imho. Styles are different, tho.

 Lmao, Heaven's sake, claiming Derek Roddy is not technical enough, rotfl.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 23, 2007)

Trias said:


> Spiral Architect has 10 times more thought in it, and 2 times better in technicality, imho.



Spiral Architect has more technicality and thought put into the music _in your honorable opinion?_

Neither of those things would be subjective. Is your opinion as honorable as I was being led to believe?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> just got the "stabbing the drama" album from soilwork.
> 
> and "ghost opera" from kamelot.
> 
> well those bands really got me since a few months. i guess kamelot isnt that famous but its a good tip to try them out.


 
Kamelot is an awesome band, I must admit, from my view of not liking much Power Metal-esque music.  Though I'm not sure if Ghost Opera is really up there with their best.  The Black Halo is my favorite.



Unholy Matrimony said:


> Yeah, I already gave them my address. I'm excited about it.


 
It takes a small eternity for it to arrive, I had forgotten about it when it actually arrived, so don't wait with abated breath.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 25, 2007)

I think I'll be able to stand the wait. I have plenty of other metal albums to listen to, and my collection is getting larger all the time.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 25, 2007)

It's worth it, don't worry.

Though, I hope they can keep this up.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 25, 2007)

I hate it so much when bands seem to have all the potential in the world and then they fall off after just a few albums and become quite average. I love when bands get better with each release, like Deathspell Omega.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 25, 2007)

Unfortunately, it happens all too often. However, seeing as how PC had released a few albums prior, none of which I can find, mind you, I don't see them going that way. 

Pain of Salvation would be my (nearly) shining example of excellent release progression if it weren't for Scarsick.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 25, 2007)

Where do I get this Pax Cecilia CD?


----------



## Audrey (Oct 25, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Pain of Salvation would be my (nearly) shining example of excellent release progression if it weren't for Scarsick.



I adore that album, though it seems to have gone way over almost everyone else's heads, though.



Luneas said:


> Where do I get this Pax Cecilia CD?



Email cd@pxcecilia.com with your address and tell them you want Blessed Are The Bonds shipped to you for free.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not saying it's bad, or that I don't like it, mind you.

Conceptually, I find it to be amazing, but musically, I'm not so much of a fan in that department.  Some songs I adore, Spitfall, Kingdom of Loss, Disco Queen and Scarsick, but others I find... rather boring.  Enter rain is a perfect example of a song that could have been much better if it wasn't 10 minutes long.  America was funny, but I rarely find myself listening to it.  Cribcaged really doesn't impress me, and songs like Ms. Moder Mary, Idiocracy and Flame to the Moth seem to blur together.

Also, I miss the rather subtextual feel that PoS had before Sarsick, granted it was sometimes, if not often, rather pretentious and overwrought, but I liked that, as I found the lyrics very intelligent.  Scarsick has incredibly intelligent lyrics as well, but in the way that I'm used to, at least in this band's case.  Also, I think Daniel is getting rather full of himself, which, so long as it doesn't get in the way of the music, like Porcupine Tree, I don't really care, but still.


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Oct 25, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> Has anyone listened to the new Soilwork album yet?



I got it in the mail yesterday and it's...okay. They're my favorite band, but they're far too rockish these days. There are still some excellent songs, (The Pittsburgh Syndrome and Martyr to name a few), but most songs are more death rock than death metal and don't do much for me. Probably my least favorite album from them so far.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah I listened to it yesterday and today.  Some of the tracks are pretty good, but some are bland.  It's a so so album.
The new Coheed and Cambria album is great, not as good as their last 2, but still pretty good guitar-wise


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey guys, I hope that this is the right place to ask a thing from you guys about Metal. I've been looking for a song for a long time and I can't seem to find the name of it. I know that I should ask this in the "What's that song" thread and I did, but nobody seems to take the effort of giving it a try. Could you guys plz help me identify this song ??

Take a look at this thread as to why.

Since you guys know more about it, my chances of getting to know this song is higher, so... 
Sorry again, if this is inappropiate.
Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Audrey (Oct 26, 2007)

"The Power & Fury" by Heavenly from _Virus_.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 26, 2007)

Necrophagist kicks ass! :3


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 27, 2007)

Necrophagist are a bit overrated imo


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 28, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> The new Coheed and Cambria album is great, not as good as their last 2, but still pretty good guitar-wise


This band is not metal (well, they do have metal influences) so wrong topic really but I think you'd like this a lot ssj2yugi. I find these guys a lot better than Coheed and they are one of my favorite bands. If you like this, I'd be happy to share some albums. 

3 - Wake Pig
3 - All That Remains
3 - One Way Town
3 - My Divided Falling
3 - Alien Angel
3 - Live Entertainment
3 - These Iron Bones
3 - Trust


----------



## Trias (Oct 28, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> Necrophagist are a bit overrated imo



 They are actually underrated in most ways, imho. If most so called metal fans know who Anders Friden is but not Muhammed Sui?mez, then it's underrated for sure.

 So, in general, Necrophagist is indeed underrated -but amongst their fans... well, that's another story now; they think that Necrophagist, is, something like, best band eva. To the point of even comparing them with likes of Death, Cynic, Atheist, etc. Yes, Necrophagist is awesome, technical and good, but really, their concept, philosophy are not even compareble to those bands they are compared with. Muhammed Sui?mez had said, in a review, that you can't talk about daylight or flowers in Death Metal. But you can. Chuck Schuldiner himself said that, even though most of his songs had a dark atmosphere, deep down there, there was always hope and light. Yes, Necrophagist is awesome, but music is not just about how you use your instruments -it's also about philosophy, lyrics, musical puns, etc.

 In that sense, they are overrated is hell.

 It's hard for a band to be overrated and underrated at the same time, no? Heh, it is, I guess

.


----------



## akuma_de_soro (Oct 28, 2007)

I just love Disturbed. 
But Korn, Lostprophets, Deftones, Metallica, Nirvana, System of a down, Rammstein, Slipknot, Stone Sour Led Zeppelin and pretty much everything else people already have named kick ass too.

By the way, can anyone recommend a band that is not so well-known? I've seen pretty decent ones here, but.. just in case I missed something.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 28, 2007)

akuma_de_soro said:


> I just love Disturbed.
> But Korn, Lostprophets, Deftones, Metallica, Nirvana, System of a down, Rammstein, Slipknot, Stone Sour Led Zeppelin and pretty much everything else people already have named kick ass too.
> 
> By the way, can anyone recommend a band that is not so well-known? I've seen pretty decent ones here, but.. just in case I missed something.



I was going to make a comment about how the majority of the music you just named is not metal, but then I saw your second paragraph and decided there was hope for you after all!

Ulver
Agalloch
Opeth
Sigh
Falkenbach

There's some metal bands that I think are easy to get into. Keep in mind that some of them have a lot of releases that aren't metal, so it's up to you to do the research before you download their music instead of complaining about my recommendations later.


----------



## akuma_de_soro (Oct 29, 2007)

> I was going to make a comment about how the majority of the music you just named is not metal, but then I saw your second paragraph and decided there was hope for you after all!
> 
> Ulver
> Agalloch
> ...



Ah, thanks! I'm glad there's still hope for me. 
I'll be sure to dowload the music of the bands you named. It's all right if not everything is Metal; I like other genres, too. 
But thanks again.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 29, 2007)

Today is a good day. I received  in the mail.


----------



## scaffer (Oct 29, 2007)

Hell yeah! MEtal
mine are 
iced earth/blind guardians/demons & wizards/edguy/sabaton/children of bodom/judas priest/sonata arctica/grave digger/primal fear/queensryche/the tragically hip just to name a few


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 30, 2007)

Amon Amarth is coming to Arizona in November, might go check that shit out.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 30, 2007)

Unholy Matrimony said:


> Today is a good day. I received  in the mail.


 
Nice. 



scaffer said:


> Hell yeah! MEtal
> mine are
> iced earth/blind guardians/demons & wizards/edguy/sabaton/children of bodom/judas priest/sonata arctica/grave digger/primal fear/queensryche/the tragically hip just to name a few


 
lol power metal

Also, BtBaM are touring with Bt...A and I'm going to see them in December. Whoohoo!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 30, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Also, BtBaM are touring with Bt...A and I'm going to see them in December. Whoohoo!


AWE MAN!!! Give me a link with tour dates so maybe they'll come somewhere near this hell hole of Mississippi.  A buddy of mine went and saw *BtBaM *live recently and he said they played the full album _Colors_ and that each and every second of it blew him away


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 30, 2007)

Goddamn

If they play all of Colors, I just might die.  Seriously, I love that album to death, it's so fucking good.

Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 30, 2007)

My Pax Cecilia album arrived last night.

Awesome stuff.

Seriously.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 30, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> AWE MAN!!! Give me a link with tour dates so maybe they'll come somewhere near this hell hole of Mississippi.  A buddy of mine went and saw *BtBaM *live recently and he said they played the full album _Colors_ and that each and every second of it blew him away


YOU MISSED AN IMPORTANT POST!


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 30, 2007)

Colors live? I would have shat myself and came at the same time.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 30, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> My Pax Cecilia album arrived last night.
> 
> Awesome stuff.
> 
> Seriously.



I'm still waiting for that. Hopefully it won't take too long.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 30, 2007)

They are a fucking stellar group, and I am rabidly sharing this album out


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw discussion on the album Colors.  BTBAM really blew me away with that album, even more so than Alaska.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 2, 2007)

I will say it again.

Colors is a fucking amazing album.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2007)

Guys, c'mon! Check out my TTGL/DBZ gif thread! I made all of em'! It's in the graphic art section! TT_TT


----------



## Yosha (Nov 3, 2007)

one word "zao". That says enough about my listenings.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2007)

Zao aren't metal.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 3, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Zao aren't metal.


You lost your foundations in the midst. Metalcore.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah. But they're still not a pure metal band. Borderline metalcore with metal influence. Not metal.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm going to have go agree. Metalcore isn't metal.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 3, 2007)

Metalcore is metal though. Just because some metal bands draw influences from hardcore doesn't mean they can't be metal because they most definitely are. Or are you saying bands like Mastodon, Between the Buried and Me, The Dillinger Escape Plan, The Postman Syndrome or From Autumn to Ashes are not metal? Well, they are. Zao as well.

Saying metalcore isn't metal is a rather old fashioned way of thinking in my opinion. Genres have tons of variety and they evolve. Metal isn't what it used to be 15-20 years ago.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

What exactly is "metal"core? Is this just another generic labelling crap for some generic metal sounding band/genre?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 3, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> What exactly is "metal"core? Is this just another generic labelling crap for some generic metal sounding band/genre?


Metalcore is one of the most extreme forms of metal. It mixes metal with elements from hardcore. Vocals especially stand out and generally it's one of the most agressive styles of metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 3, 2007)

i wouldnt say it's one of the most extreme forms of metal, but it certainly acts as a gateway into the world of the more extreme. Most fans of grindcore got into it either from punk or metalcore/thrash. The fact that the most extreme music festivals are almost exclusively grind/gore/porno/cyber/speedcore/d-beat/crust is testament to that


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 3, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> i wouldnt say it's one of the most extreme forms of metal, but it certainly acts as a gateway into the world of the more extreme. Most fans of grindcore got into it either from punk or metalcore/thrash. The fact that the most extreme music festivals are almost exclusively grind/gore/porno/cyber/speedcore/d-beat/crust is testament to that


True actually, those are probably the most extreme form of metal. Metalcore is extreme to a casual metal listener anyway.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 3, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> Metalcore is metal though. Just because some metal bands draw influences from hardcore doesn't mean they can't be metal because they most definitely are. Or are you saying bands like Mastodon, Between the Buried and Me, The Dillinger Escape Plan, The Postman Syndrome or From Autumn to Ashes are not metal? Well, they are. Zao as well.
> 
> Saying metalcore isn't metal is a rather old fashioned way of thinking in my opinion. Genres have tons of variety and they evolve. Metal isn't what it used to be 15-20 years ago.



Okay, let me put it this way: Any metalcore or similar genre bands which are primarily hardcore with a small amount of metal don't really fall into my definition of metal. I don't really listen to the genre at all, because I don't like it. I also don't like the majority of death and grind.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 3, 2007)

not being keen on death/grind would also mean you dont considor them a form of metal like you dont with metalcore then?


----------



## haotehmao (Nov 3, 2007)

Colors is awesome. But the bluegrass section in Ants kinda ruined the song a bit. =\

Anyone picked up Silent Waters?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you kidding? xD

I loved that part.  All it showed to me was that they can keep from taking themselves too seriously.  And there were other weird parts as well, notably that distorted laughing in the middle of Sun of Nothing. <3


----------



## Audrey (Nov 3, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> not being keen on death/grind would also mean you dont considor them a form of metal like you dont with metalcore then?



If you actually read my post, and I hope you did, you'd see I was tlaking about the metalcore bands that are almost entirely hardcore with a tiny bit of metal influence.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 3, 2007)

yes i know, but you then tacked on that you dont like many grindcore/death metal bands either, so i presumed you were bagging them in with that too


----------



## Audrey (Nov 3, 2007)

No way. I respect the artists, but they're just not my style.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 3, 2007)

fair enough, just a misunderstanding. Figured it was that though, but best thought i should ask XD I am a brutal death/grind/gore nerd, so it's a subject dear to me.

Which brings me to:

BloodDuster. Their new album is filled with WIN and SAUCE. But more win


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 3, 2007)

I feel out of the metal loop. 

Blood Duster is...?


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Yosha (Nov 3, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> i wouldnt say it's one of the most extreme forms of metal, but it certainly acts as a gateway into the world of the more extreme. Most fans of grindcore got into it either from punk or metalcore/thrash. The fact that the most extreme music festivals are almost exclusively grind/gore/porno/cyber/speedcore/d-beat/crust is testament to that



Zao was a gateway to most of my listenings. Soon after, I dabbled in grind/hard/cricathrash core music. However, I do not limit myself to just that one genre of music because that would be ridiculous.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 3, 2007)

Death, Rape, Gore, *Humor*

Interesting combination.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 3, 2007)

Haha, one of the former guitarists is the guy from Abyssic Hate. That's awesome.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Nov 3, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Are you kidding? xD
> 
> I loved that part.  All it showed to me was that they can keep from taking themselves too seriously.  And there were other weird parts as well, notably that distorted laughing in the middle of Sun of Nothing. <3


Agreed.  I cherish every second of that album.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 4, 2007)

Blood Duster are actually a fucking shit-hot grindcore band. If i was to be bothered in doing the ULTIMATE GRINDCORE PIMP THREAD, these guys would be in it... in fact...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 4, 2007)

I posted the BLEAAAAAAAARRGGGGHHHHH! Compilation, you guys should DL it.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm listening to Direwolf, which is a progressive black metal project from the guitarist of Behold... The Arctopus. I have to say, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 4, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I posted the BLEAAAAAAAARRGGGGHHHHH! Compilation, you guys should DL it.



Where?̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2007)

I am bored by Iced Earth now.

This saddens me.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmm, Amon Amarth is coming to town on the 17th. Has anyone seen them live before?


----------



## Audrey (Nov 5, 2007)

skunkworks said:


> Hmm, Amon Amarth is coming to town on the 17th. Has anyone seen them live before?



One of my friends has, and he said it was awesome. 

Oh, and I made a giant pimp thread of black metal that I'll start posting as early as tomorrow for anyone who's interested.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 5, 2007)

Word. Tickets are only $17, not bad at all.


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Nov 5, 2007)

Heaven Shall Burn, DevilDriver, Six Feet Under, Slayer, Hell Yeah, Lamb of God.


HSB most of all, I hope they come stateside soon.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 5, 2007)

Audrey said:


> Oh, and I made a giant pimp thread of black metal that I'll start posting as early as tomorrow for anyone who's interested.



I saw that Jen. It sounds good. 

Just don't post too often, I already have pimps to catch up on!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 5, 2007)

I bought 2 *Heaven Shall Burn* albums.  I was bored with most of it, even though there were a few standout tracks.  I really liked *Devildriver's* 2nd and 3rd albums, didn't care too much for the 1st one.  *Six Feet Under* vocals annoy the shit out of me, but I did like their cover album of *ACDC*.  Made me lol to hear Hells Bells with his vocals.  Most people try to be tr00 and clvt when it comes to *Slayer*, saying that their first 2 albums were the only good ones, but to be honest, I loved _Reign In Blood_, _God Hates Us All_, a few songs on _Hell Awaits_, most of _Seasons In The Abyss_, some of _South of Heaven_ and the majority of _Christ Illusion_. Those are the only albums from Slayer that I have by the way.  Never heard of *Hell Yeah* and *Lamb of God* is a great band in my opinion.  Me and my buddy, who is also a huge fan, were talking one night about LoG and came to the consensus that they are just a bunch of angry people with long hair, minus the vocalist, that are angry and just...METAL lol


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 5, 2007)

ever wondered what Impaled Nazarene do on their day off?



<3 Rocking Dildos


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 5, 2007)

Anyone here ever heard Isis? I've been getting into a lot of more mellow groups. I've not listened to any black/goregrind/grind/death in quite a while, mainly post-metal/doom/experimental and prog. :\


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 5, 2007)

Isis are brilliant awesome sauce for sure


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 5, 2007)

It's probably because I've been preoccupied with all of the pop-punk/indie/post-hardcore I've been listening to. xD


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 5, 2007)

RE-PIMP AT THE END OF THE WEEK FOR GREAT JUSTICE


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 5, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Anyone here ever heard Isis? I've been getting into a lot of more mellow groups. I've not listened to any black/goregrind/grind/death in quite a while, mainly post-metal/doom/experimental and prog. :\


ISIS are awesome. Do you listen to other similar stuff like Neurosis, Pelican, Jesu, Cult of Luna or Callisto? Also, I suggest you check *shels since they are awesome and would most likely appeal to ISIS fans.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 5, 2007)

I love Pelican and Jesu, never heard the others.


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Nov 5, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> Never heard of *Hell Yeah*



Hell  Yeah- Hell Yeah

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=xRcERQH4BAE[/YOUTUBE]


Heel Yeah-Matter of Time

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=qObPvpU0bOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audrey (Nov 5, 2007)

Lord_Amesius said:


> Hell  Yeah



Every time I hear of this band, it just makes me wanna yell, "HELL NO!" I mean, I don't hate people who listen to music that I don't like, but the name of the band makes it very ironic. I guess I'm just not in touch with what's popular these days, which is perfectly fine by me.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 6, 2007)

Audrey said:


> I'm listening to Direwolf, which is a progressive black metal project from the guitarist of Behold... The Arctopus. I have to say, it's pretty awesome.


 
Which one?

The normal or the Warr?


----------



## Audrey (Nov 6, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Which one?
> 
> The normal or the Warr?



The normal one.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Anyone here ever heard Isis? I've been getting into a lot of more mellow groups. I've not listened to any black/goregrind/grind/death in quite a while, mainly post-metal/doom/experimental and prog. :\



Isis are made of win. Saw them open for Tool.

Check out The Pax Cecilia, Devin Townsend/The Devin Townsend Band, Sleep, Green Carnation (ESPECIALLY Light of Day, Day of Darkness) and Virgin Black.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 6, 2007)

Hell Yeah are terrible.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone have any grind recs?


----------



## Biolink (Nov 6, 2007)

Can somebody reccomend me some good Dragonforce songsmand any good Power Metal songs in general(I also like Rhapsody of Fire)?


----------



## Audrey (Nov 6, 2007)

Biolink said:


> Can somebody reccomend me some good Dragonforce songsmand any good Power Metal songs in general(I also like Rhapsody of Fire)?



I don't really like DragonForce and can't recommend any songs by them, but Kamelot and Blind Guardian are pretty good power metal bands that you might enjoy if you check them out.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks.

I checked out some of Kamelots stuff and I liked what I heard.I'll check out BG in a minute


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 7, 2007)

Kamelot is awesome.

But Ghost Opera was so-so, get Epica or The Black Halo.

Momento Mori =


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 7, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> ISIS are awesome. Do you listen to other similar stuff like Neurosis, Pelican, Jesu, Cult of Luna or Callisto? Also, I suggest you check *shels since they are awesome and would most likely appeal to ISIS fans.



DS, your *shels pimp was awesome.  I've been really digging it lately.



Catatonik said:


> Isis are made of win. Saw them open for Tool.



Me and you both xD



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Kamelot is awesome.
> 
> But Ghost Opera was so-so, get Epica or The Black Halo.



The Black Halo was an amazing album.  Epica was pretty good.  Ghost Opera was a hit-and-miss.  I didn't enjoy most of the songs on it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 7, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> DS, your *shels pimp was awesome.  I've been really digging it lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, did you see my post from a bit over a week ago? I uploaded a few songs by a band called 3 for you since I thought you'd like 'em.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 7, 2007)

I would like.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 8, 2007)

Pelican playing here the 14th. I'll prolly go if I'm not too tired.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 8, 2007)

Go even if you are tired. They'll keep you awake.


----------



## Voynich (Nov 8, 2007)

I know. Saw them before. But I have a philosophy exam the next day. I'm already struggling at school due to personal stuff, so I can't really risk flunking the exam.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2007)

I would like to see Pelican


----------



## Audrey (Nov 8, 2007)

So would I. I'd say the band I'd like to see live the most, out of currently active bands that do play live, is Peste Noire.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 8, 2007)

some bands I like are 

Tool, A Perfect Circle, Dream Theater, DragonForce, Black Sabbath, Five Finger Death Punch, Iron Maiden, Nirvana...and so on. im just way to lazy to list em all RIGHT NOW


im not the biggest fan of thrash metal. i can stand some Metallica, a bit of Slayer here and there (preferably Raining Blood)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2007)

Nirvana, Tool and APC are NOT METAL. Five Finger Death Punch just suck. 


And thrash metal > you.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 8, 2007)

Nirvana were a fore running grunge act. Grunge is just a "chuggier" version to heavy metal riffs. So yes, if you want to be anal, Nirvana can be included in a list of "metal" bands, even if they are metal-lite. So stop being anal and jumping at the chance to correct everyone who comes in here, jeez louise


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2007)

What would Tool and APC be classified as, then? I thought they were prog metal/alternative metal.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 8, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Nirvana, Tool and APC are NOT METAL. Five Finger Death Punch just suck.
> 
> 
> And thrash metal > you.




Tool and APC are VERY much metal thank you. if you think otherwise, you're an ignorant dipshit. as stated above, they are a division of metal (prog metal)

five finger death punch is not the best, but they keep me entertained for the few minutes of my day i use listening to them

and for the record, thrash metal really blows, with the exception of maybe a couple or so songs.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 8, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> What would Tool and APC be classified as, then? I thought they were prog metal/alternative metal.



That's exactly what they are.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2007)

Then why did X say they weren't?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2007)

Because X has a skewed vision of metal, combined with an unrelentingly 'underground' mentality, without actually allowing fact or evidence stand in his way.

Tool are very fucking metal.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 8, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Then why did X say they weren't?



I don't view him as a reliable source of any kind of information, since I've seen him make numerous opinionated and inaccurate statements during the time I've been here. More than likely, his dismissal of them stems from a personal dislike for their music. I also wouldn't be surprised if he's never listened to either band.



Catatonik said:


> Because X has a skewed vision of metal, combined with an *unrelentingly 'underground' mentality*, without actually allowing fact or evidence stand in his way.



His views on what the underground is also amuse me.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2007)

I haven't heard Tool in ages. Oddly enough, Tool is how I came to watch MTV.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 8, 2007)

even if you don't particularly like tool's music you still have to appreciate it's complexity and what the band has done for the metal community.

?nima was a phenomenal release


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2007)

I did say 'underground' as opposed to underground....


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Because X has a skewed vision of metal, combined with an unrelentingly 'underground' mentality, without actually allowing fact or evidence stand in his way.
> 
> Tool are very fucking metal.





Audrey said:


> I don't view him as a reliable source of any kind of information, since I've seen him make numerous opinionated and inaccurate statements during the time I've been here. More than likely, his dismissal of them stems from a personal dislike for their music. I also wouldn't be surprised if he's never listened to either band.


Duly noted, on both parts.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 8, 2007)

Tool is progressive metal/progressive rock. APC isn't metal though, they are alternative rock.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2007)

10,000 days is awesome. I _really_ need to sit down to Lateralus though, shamefully haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2007)

I've heard both Tool and APC and they are most definetly not metal. Besides, I cannot stand their vocalist. They just sound like dull hard rock to me.



> and for the record, thrash metal really blows, with the exception of maybe a couple or so songs.



Then you've obviously never heard any of the good bands. Whiplash, Metallica, Anthrax, Sodom, Venom, Spazztic Blurr, Cryptic Slaughter, all great thrash metal bands.

And, besides, you listen to that terrible metalcore band Five Finger Death Punch, so I really don't think your opinion counts.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 8, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I really don't think your opinion counts.



Did it ever occur to you that maybe you're not right all the time? Everyone else figured that out about you. Maybe it's time you learned it, too.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 8, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I've heard both Tool and APC and they are most definetly not metal. Besides, I cannot stand their vocalist. They just sound like dull hard rock to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maynard James Keenan is an exceptional vocalist. he has one of the best voices out there in the metal world right now

as for your other lovely little bands, yes, i have heard of them ALL. they really don't cut it


and quite frankly, because i listen to one band doesn't automatically make my opinion worth shit.
YOU on the other hand dear sir are obviously biased towards this particular genre and therefore YOUR opinion really doesnt count.

lets leave that kind of stuff to people with more musical diversity (ahhem)






now go do yourself a favor and go listen to some Umphrey's Mcgee


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2007)

I honestly think Tool are unoriginal and boring. If you can't take my opinion, you shouldn't be on the internet.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 8, 2007)

Learn to express your opinion in a constructive way that doesn't involve telling people to fuck off and kill themselves, not to mention the instances where you present your opinions as facts. Otherwise, maybe _you_ shouldn't be on the internet.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 8, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I honestly think Tool are unoriginal and boring. If you can't take my opinion, you shouldn't be on the internet.



everyone is entitled to their own opinion. i can understand that you would think tool to be boring, but unoriginal? spare me. Tool is a very unique and original band. and thats a fact not an opinion. their sound is so different from most anything else. they are one of the most distinguishable bands i've ever heard.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2007)

Whenever I hear them, they just sound like boring radio hard rock. Also, when did I tell someone to kill themselves?


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 8, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> 10,000 days is awesome. I _really_ need to sit down to Lateralus though, shamefully haven't listened to it yet.




its definately worth it! one of my favorite albums ever!


----------



## Audrey (Nov 8, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Also, when did I tell someone to kill themselves?



[DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showpost.php?p=9193874&postcount=64[/DLMURL]

Technically, you told him to die, but it's pretty much exactly the same thing. I'm sure if I looked for the exact phrase, I'd find it somewhere.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 8, 2007)

Audrey said:


> [DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showpost.php?p=9193874&postcount=64[/DLMURL]
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2007)

It's an obvious joke. I added a smiley face.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 8, 2007)

So all of your posts like that one, and I'm sure I can find hundreds if I try, are jokes?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2007)

This is the internet.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 8, 2007)

Then why do you argue with everyone and waste time disagreeing with and de-repping people if it's just the internet? It's a little late you for to use that defense.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2007)

I say Tool isn't metal and I get gang raped, but when that guy says all thrash metal is lame no one says a word.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 8, 2007)

Nobody told you to fuck and die somewhere because all your music is shit and your opinion is meaningless. Don't try to play the victim when you're clearly not. If you don't like it, stop starting these idiotic arguments on the internet.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2007)

I was just correcting him. And, yeah, I shouldn't have made fun of FFDP. @_@

I really don't look at Tool or APC as metal, maybe metal influenced, but I just really think of them as hard rock. And Nirvana is grunge. Seriously, their early stuff sounds like a more sludgy version of My War-era Black Flag, and their later stuff is just really watered down grunge.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 8, 2007)

It's okay. I don't think Nirvana is metal, either. All of their influences are punk and early alternative rock bands.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I honestly think Tool are unoriginal and boring. If you can't take my opinion, you shouldn't be on the internet.


Essentially, you're saying that your opinion is THE definitive opinion on metal, which it isn't. It isn't about solely you mate, you need to learn that just because music happens to be considered 'underground,' then it isn't automatically good. The fact of the matter is, your elitist attitude is exactly what this thread DOESN'T need.


Audrey said:


> Learn to express your opinion in a constructive way that doesn't involve telling people to fuck off and kill themselves, not to mention the instances where you present your opinions as facts. Otherwise, maybe _you_ shouldn't be on the internet.


Agreed, and agreed. Jennifer here actually presented her facts logically, rather than saying, "Tool iz gh3y," and condemning everyone who likes them.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I was just correcting him. And, yeah, I shouldn't have made fun of FFDP. @_@
> 
> I really don't look at Tool or APC as metal, maybe metal influenced, but I just really think of them as hard rock. And Nirvana is grunge. Seriously, their early stuff sounds like a more sludgy version of My War-era Black Flag, and their later stuff is just really watered down grunge.



THAT is more like the kind of post we have been ragging on you to make for ages.

The mindless, reflexive flaming is why everyone rags on you.

Take the time to put some depth and support to your posts, and people might start responding to you as somrthing other than the Internets version of Herpes.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 9, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Essentially, you're saying that your opinion is THE definitive opinion on metal, which it isn't. It isn't about solely you mate, you need to learn that just because music happens to be considered 'underground,' then it isn't automatically good. The fact of the matter is, your elitist attitude is exactly what this thread DOESN'T need.



QFT

I'm loving Carcass at the moment. Actually, I'm getting back into gore themed death metal as a whole. Mmmmm, Impaled, Bloodbath, Aborted, etc.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 9, 2007)

Carcass are filled with so much win at times i could CRY

Have you listened to the County Medical Examiners yet? Just a Carcass clone, but stupidily fun for goregrind/death


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

I was never a big Carcass fan, though Reek of Putrefaction really set the trend for goregrind. I'm really not the goregrind fanboy that I used to be, but I still enjoy spinning some Impetigo every once in a while.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Nov 9, 2007)

I like

Sonata Arctica, Soilwork, In Flames, Metallica

;-) Metal ftw


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Nov 9, 2007)

Vetano-sama said:


> I like
> 
> Sonata Arctica, Soilwork, In Flames, Metallica
> 
> ;-) Metal ftw


In Flames is one of my favorite bands.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 9, 2007)

Been listening to

Children of Bodom, Finntroll, Moonsorrow, Amorphis

All Finnish it looks like.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been listening to. Fuck too much to list at this point.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been listening to some pretty underground bands like Absonus Noctis, Chaos Moon, and Endless Dismal Moan, plus the usual stuff I listen to. A lot of cool bands in black metal are pretty underground.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2007)

I didn't really know there was black metal above ground.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2007)

> didn't really know there was black metal above ground.



Dimmu Borgir, Cradle of Filth and Simple Plan.


XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

Ugh. I prefer raw/ambient black metal. Wraith of Extinction, Xasthur, Bathory, Burzum, Disflesh, GoatPenis, Nargaroth, Anal Vomit, etc...


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2007)

I dislike Burzum. Not because I dislike the music, but because of how much I dislike Varg. Count Grishnahk and all he has created are of no interest to mine ears.

That said, Bathory fucking own.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2007)

Come to think of it. I think Cradle of Filth was one of the bands that helped me get into metal.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 10, 2007)

I just recently got into a bit of metal. I have 5 words to say: Through the fire and flames. best song....... ever. so fast and unbelievable.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> I just recently got into a bit of metal. I have 5 words to say: Through the fire and flames. best song....... ever. so fast and unbelievable.



DragonForce.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> DragonForce.



For once this is also my response.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

ugh.  Just read some of the last few pages.

My biggest problem with metal (dont know or care if other genres have this problem) is the ridiculous amount of meaningless sub-genres and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who bitch and moan about such and such genre all the time.

Be smart like Stumpy and just listen to *metal* or remove yourself from my sight.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 10, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Ugh. I prefer raw/ambient black metal. Wraith of Extinction, Xasthur, Bathory, Burzum, Disflesh, GoatPenis, Nargaroth, Anal Vomit, etc...



Disflesh is a blackened crust punk band, Anal Vomit is blackened death metal, and none of those are really raw black metal. Xasthur is ambient, so at least you got one right.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2007)

More importantly, is that the Over-complication-of-genres BS is getting far too supported here...

>.<


----------



## Audrey (Nov 10, 2007)

I dislike over-categorization of stuff, but if you're gonna attempt to be an elitist about it, at least be right.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

Audrey said:


> Disflesh is a blackened crust punk band, Anal Vomit is blackened death metal, and none of those are really raw black metal. Xasthur is ambient, so at least you got one right.



Would raw be stuff like Bone Awl?




> Dragonforce are a superb band



Rage are better.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 10, 2007)

Witcher, did you manage to hear the new Wolves in the Throne Room yet?



Dr. David Friendly said:


> Would raw be stuff like Bone Awl?



That's more like it. Raw black metal is actually a subgenre of music characterized by primitive structures and "kvlt necro" production. Other examples include Ildjarn and _Nattens Madrigal_-era Ulver.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah. The only "raw" BM I really listen to is:

Enbilulugugal
Worg
Bone Awl
Black Tribe
Zarach 'Baal' Tharagh
Black Sheep


I also enjoy some ritualistic/noise BM at times, as well.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm always cautious with black metal, especially the mega raw tr00 kvlt n3cr0 noize black metalz because it seems all of them have NS ideologies.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 10, 2007)

Witcher said:


> @Audrey: Yes, but only once . First impressions were pretty good, though I'll need more listens to decide if I like it better than the first.



Well, I hope you get more time to listen. Do you see anything else that interests you in my pimp list?



Dr. David Friendly said:


> I'm always cautious with black metal, especially the mega raw tr00 kvlt n3cr0 noize black metalz because it seems all of them have NS ideologies.



I listen to some NS bands. I'm just not obsessed with their music and ideologies.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 10, 2007)

Witcher said:


> A lot, actually. Technically I'm interested in everything from the list I haven't listened to yet, since one can never have too much (good) black metal. Uh, let me see...





> Mournful Congregation - The Monad Of Creation



This is technically a funeral doom album. It's really amazing. The atmosphere is very watery, and there's a lot of really slow, gentle parts with stuff like hymns in there.



> Sortsind - Vanvid



This band hardly released any music before they split up. It's a shame, because the vocalist is amazing. The music is really raw and noisy, and it can be pretty crazy at times. Really fun.



> Eikenskaden - The Last Dance



Neoclassically-influenced black metal from the guy in Mystic Forest. There's some piano and the music is really atmospheric and aggressive at times.



> Velvet Cacoon - Genevieve



Velvet Cacoon is a unique band with a unique sound. It's music influenced by the tides and stars, and it's very hypnotic.



> Mayhem - Ordo Ad Chao



All I can say is that this album lacks a lot of the catchiness of their old music, but more than makes up for it with atmosphere. Attila delivers some of the most diverse vocals on any black metal album.



> Forest Silence - Philosophy Of Winter



Essential ambient black metal. The music has a really foresty, wintery atmosphere, and it alternates between being peaceful and aggressive. It's not raw at all.



> Vinterriket - Winterschatten



The name doesn't hide the musical direction. One of the best ambient black metal albums I've listened to. Truly grim and frostbitten.



> Malvery - Mortal Entrenchment In Requiem



This band's vocalist commit suicide shortly after the album was recorded. His vocals are completely deranged. It's comparable to Silencer, in that it's suicidal black metal that doesn't drone.



> Drudkh - Estrangement



Probably my favorite Drudkh album to date, the style is something of an updated version of _Forgotten Legends_. There's a lot of atmosphere, and some cool guitar solos at some parts. Very awesome.



> I haven't heard any of those. In general, I'm pretty wary of droning/suicidal/depressive/etc black metal bands like Xasthur. Any of those on that list?



Yeah, they're okay, but I can only take so much of Xasthur and his friends. None of the albums I'm pimping are that droning suicidal stuff.

If any of those sound particularly interesting, let me know and I'll pimp that next.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

I did a Xasthur megapimp a couple months back. I could PM you some stuff, Witcher.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 10, 2007)

Witcher said:


> But if you think that some of Xasthur's more obscure stuff/newer releases are really a lot better or different, I can try and give it another shot.



Go find _Defective Epitaph_ by Xasthur. He used real drums and some cello, plus played some melodies rather than basement shoegaze at parts. If you don't like that one, I don't know what to recommend.



> Thanks for the descriptions, it all sound rather promising. You can just pimp whatever you feel like; I don't have too much trouble being a parasite and finding music downloads on the web. And when I can listen to music depends a lot on my schedule, so it can be sporadic sometimes. I'll probably appear in and out of your thread randomly with comments about pimps from weeks ago or completely unrelated bands.



Sounds good to me. I have no idea what I'll pimp next, but it will probably be on Monday or Tuesday. Keep an eye out.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep, left out Dragonforce 

They are GREAT!

Loving: Through the fire and the flames, my spirit will go on, once in a lifetime ;-)


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 10, 2007)

i was listening to old-school Megadeth today, before Mustaine became really weird

<3 Take No Prisoners is still one of my favourite speed-metal songs

Jesus, alot of dislike for DragonForce. To be the devils advocate they are awesome at what they do, and they put alot more energy and effort into their live shows than alot of the more "elite" or underground bands we tend to list, they really do.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Nov 10, 2007)

I've never actually listened to Dragonforce aside from a few random clips, but Herman is absolutely hilarious. :\

His Sound Enhancement pedal blows my mind.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 10, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> By the way, did you see my post from a bit over a week ago? I uploaded a few songs by a band called 3 for you since I thought you'd like 'em.



yeah i liked it, you got any of their full albums?


----------



## Holadrim (Nov 10, 2007)

As long as it is progressive I am in for it. ^^


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2007)

Rage are awesome.

I started with Unity.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Nov 11, 2007)

Metallica, Marilyn Manson, Drowning Pool, Disturbed, Atreyu, Lacuna Coil.


----------



## Holadrim (Nov 11, 2007)

All except MM owns in that list of yours Sasori-puppet.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 11, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#66 said:


> Metallica, Marilyn Manson, Drowning Pool, Disturbed, Atreyu, Lacuna Coil.



The only thing metal on that list is Metallica. Well they were...


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Nov 11, 2007)

the ex vocalist for my bands dad is mates with dragonforces drummer. theres degrees of seperation at work for ya.

i kno this is shameless self promo, but hell if you get bored go to my death metal myspace page an see what you think.
myself on drums.




later guys


----------



## Trias (Nov 11, 2007)

Whoah, drums are really good, that's some really fast double bass and good blast beats there (but it got kinda weird towards the end, or record quality related problem maybe?), and guitar seems cool as well, but I'm not sure whether there's sweep or not, I can't understand if it's sweep or not from the quality of Onyx Virachocha's record. 

 Awesome, keep up the good work guys /v\


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 11, 2007)

Isis and Pig Destroyer covering The Melvins

<3


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Nov 11, 2007)

das-afrika said:


> the ex vocalist for my bands dad is mates with dragonforces drummer. theres degrees of seperation at work for ya.
> 
> i kno this is shameless self promo, but hell if you get bored go to my death metal myspace page an see what you think.
> myself on drums.
> ...




Pretty good, liked that "Quarantine" track. Being a Grunge fan I also enjoy the
garage-band sound you have going on. Hard to pick up your bass though. I don't think you have enough gain, but thats just IMO (SFU fan)


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Nov 11, 2007)

Anybody heard Exodus' new album _The Atrocity Exhibition...Exhibit A _?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 11, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#66 said:


> Metallica, Marilyn Manson, Drowning Pool, Disturbed, Atreyu, Lacuna Coil.



Must... resist... mega... flame!!

And, yeah, Gamera fucking rule.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 11, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Must... resist... mega... flame!!



I lol'd

I'm proud of you.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Must... resist... mega... flame!!



You're progressing. 

If you must, just explain why the aforementioned bands aren't good.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2007)

Apparently Paris Hilton is br00tal


----------



## Perverse (Nov 12, 2007)

She makes me bang my head... against the table because her music is so bad it makes my ears bleed.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2007)

True br00tal \m/\m/


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2007)

Hilton's got some brutal breakdowns and pig squeals. BREE BREE


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone listen to Black/Folk metal?


----------



## Audrey (Nov 14, 2007)

I do, probably more than anyone else on this board. There's others, too. Are you looking for recommendations or something? If so, maybe you should start by downloading the albums in my signature.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I was looking more for discussion, but I'll definitely look into those albums.  Probably my favorite Black Metal act right now would be Agollach.  Wyrd, Uaral, Empyrium, Woods of Ypres, and Primordial are also up there.  Notice how most of these are influenced greatly by either folk or progressive.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

Luneas said:


> The only thing metal on that list is Metallica. Well they were...


_They still are. I'm waiting for the new album cause i know it will reignite the passion of those who used to be fans._


----------



## Audrey (Nov 14, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> Well I was looking more for discussion, but I'll definitely look into those albums.  Probably my favorite Black Metal act right now would be Agollach.  Wyrd, Uaral, Empyrium, Woods of Ypres, and Primordial are also up there.  Notice how most of these are influenced greatly by either folk or progressive.



Agalloch, Wyrd, and Empyrium are three of my favorite bands. You might also like Forest Silence, Wolves in the Throne Room, the first three Ulver albums, and Summoning. Those are just my recommendations for the moment.

My favorite Agalloch album is _The Mantle_, but all of them are good. They're releasing a new EP early next year. Wyrd's albums are all pretty cool, with _Huldrafolk_ being my favorite. I think I like Empyrium's acoustic folk music more than the earlier folk doom albums, but they're all very solid releases. I haven't paid enough attention to those other bands to really comment.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Nov 14, 2007)

Audrey said:


> Agalloch, Wyrd, and Empyrium are three of my favorite bands. You might also like Forest Silence, Wolves in the Throne Room, the first three Ulver albums, and Summoning. Those are just my recommendations for the moment.
> 
> My favorite Agalloch album is _The Mantle_, but all of them are good. They're releasing a new EP early next year. Wyrd's albums are all pretty cool, with _Huldrafolk_ being my favorite. I think I like Empyrium's acoustic folk music more than the earlier folk doom albums, but they're all very solid releases. I haven't paid enough attention to those other bands to really comment.


For your recommendations, I've already listened to Summoning, and I was blown away by Land of the Dead.  As for the others, I'll have to give them a listen.

I'd also have to agree with you about _Huldrafolk_ being Wyrd's most impressive album, but Agalloch's _Pale Folklore_ is easily my favorite.  But you are correct, there isn't a bad Agalloch song out there.  Their new EP is also news to me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 14, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> _They still are. I'm waiting for the new album cause i know it will reignite the passion of those who used to be fans._



No, they aren't. They're hard rock now. 

Also, anyone here like PROSTITUTE DISFIGUREMENT as much as me?

Also: Would Windir be considered folk/black?


----------



## Audrey (Nov 14, 2007)

Windir's a blackened folk/viking metal band, so yes. Also, anyone into music like that should listen to Falkenbach. It's essential.



Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> For your recommendations, I've already listened to Summoning, and I was blown away by Land of the Dead.  As for the others, I'll have to give them a listen.



I already posted downloads of some of them, and I'll be posting the others eventually. Just watch my signature. Friendly, same for you.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> No, they aren't. They're hard rock now.


_Lol...sure. Load and Reload come the closest to Hard Rock and St. Anger was intentionally not cleaned up. I can see you were never a fan of Metallica._


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Nov 14, 2007)

Audrey said:


> I already posted downloads of some of them, and I'll be posting the others eventually. Just watch my signature. Friendly, same for you.


Will do.  I'm really not sure how that whole pimp/download thing works though.  I mean, I know how to download, but I followed one of your links and I was pretty confused.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 14, 2007)

Click on the link, and it should take you to a post where I posted an album cover. Click that album cover, and it should take you to a file host where you can download the album.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 14, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> _Lol...sure. Load and Reload come the closest to Hard Rock and St. Anger was intentionally not cleaned up. I can see you were never a fan of Metallica._



Well you're obviously a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who listens to Shittallica. First three albums are amazing. Everything after that is gay ear raping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) rock.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Nov 14, 2007)

Audrey said:


> Click on the link, and it should take you to a post where I posted an album cover. Click that album cover, and it should take you to a file host where you can download the album.


Yeah ok.  I probably could've figured that out on my own haha.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Well you're obviously a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who listens to Shittallica. First three albums are amazing. Everything after that is gay ear raping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) rock.


_....And Justice was awesome and the Black album ruled. Load and Reload were hit or miss, some good stuff and some bad. Now if you really liked Metallica at all youl'd praise every album regardless of how much shit it really is. You my friend never liked them in the first place._


----------



## Audrey (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe he likes them, but is disappointed that their new music is bad. That sounds perfectly logical.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 14, 2007)

Lol, so I should like Exodus and Slayer and Testament even though all of their new music sucks complete shit? Dude, sorry to say this, but thrash metal sucks these days. Hell, even Sadus's new album is lame as hell.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Lol, so I should like Exodus and Slayer and Testament even though all of their new music sucks complete shit? Dude, sorry to say this, but thrash metal sucks these days. Hell, even Sadus's new album is lame as hell.


_Metallica's different. Once a fan always a fan (unless the Napster deal bothered you). I remember hearing that Metal isn't something you can like one day and then hate it the next. You're a fan for life or you never were a fan at all, and that should be taken to heart since Rob Zombie himself said it. Same rules apply to Thrash._


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 14, 2007)

> and that should be taken to heart since Rob Zombie himself said it




LOL, I can't tell if you're kidding or being serious? I like metal, just not shitty ones like new Metallica.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> _Metallica's different. Once a fan always a fan (unless the Napster deal bothered you). I remember hearing that Metal isn't something you can like one day and then hate it the next. You're a fan for life or you never were a fan at all, and that should be taken to heart since Rob Zombie himself said it. Same rules apply to Thrash._



I hope for your sake, you are trying to inject some ironic sarcasm here.

Otherwise, you are playing blind-fan, and we have a tendency towards sarcasm in the face of willfully ignorant fanatacism (which is how we treat X as well).


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> LOL, I can't tell if you're kidding or being serious? I like metal, just not shitty ones like new Metallica.


_How can you hate Rob Zombie?_

_Anyway, Metallica's not shitty. I won't change your mind but you are quite wrong._

_@ Catatonik...And by that you're just another fluky fan. Once a band hits rock bottom you act as if you never liked them or you try to pick and choose what you liked and didn't like by that band. It doesn't work pal._


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 14, 2007)

Rob Zombie is lame. And you're quoting that stupid metal movie. So even lamer.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Rob Zombie is lame. And you're quoting that stupid metal movie. So even lamer.


_So even lamer? Please never reproduce for the sake of the human race...._

_And how is Zombie lame? Name one thing you think makes him lame._


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> @Catatonik...And by that you're just another fluky fan. Once a band hits rock bottom you act as if you never liked them or you try to pick and choose what you liked and didn't like by that band. _It doesn't work pal_.



As a matter of fact I CAN choose what I like by them and what I do not. It is called having an opinion.

Also I think you meant to call me a flaky fan.

But regardless of wether you personally worship the shit that Lars Ulrich squeezes out of his sphincter contemptuously, I firmly believe that Metallica suck ass.

I still occasionally listen to the early albums, but as I was never a huge fan, I do not miss them. Black and on bore me with the exception of a few songs.

Blind fanboyism is not a sign of Dedication, or Superior Tastes, it is a demonstration of intentional ignorance, barricaded behind a wall of "Holier Than Thou" elitism.

Something we get a lot of in here.

But by all means, sit here and trade insults with X.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 14, 2007)

There's a lot of bands that I adore who have albums that I don't like. It's a fact of life. Get used to it, because listening to bad music purely because you like a band's other music is a pretty stupid idea. I hate to say this, but X is more right than you in this instance. That says something.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> As a matter of fact I CAN choose what I like by them and what i do not. It called having an opinion.


_And you're entitled to it. _



> And I think you meant to call me a flaky fan.


_Meh...._



> But regardless of wether you personally worship the shit that Lars Ulrich squeezes out of his sphincter contemptuously, I firmly believe that Metallica suck ass.


_As i can see you only have St. Anger in mind. I'll reiterate that whole album was intentionally shitty._



> I still occasionally listen to the early albums, but as I was never a huge fan, I do not miss them. Black and on bore me with the exception of a few songs.


_So why argue the point of Metallica, good or not, if you were never a fan anyway?_



> Blind fanboyism is not a sign of Dedication, or Superior Tastes, it is a demonstration of intentional ignorance, barricaded behind a wall of "Holier Than Thou" elitism.


_Well that's good cause i never said Metallica was better then anyone else. And if opinions are opinions why must it be ignorance and not dedication? After all, if a person likes Load, for example, and another doesn't and the person that dislikes it says "your ignorant for liking that crap" then isn't he the one, in essence, being ignorant of other opninions?_

_Think about it._


----------



## Audrey (Nov 14, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> As i can see you only have St. Anger in mind. I'll reiterate that whole album was intentionally shitty.



That album was advertised as a return to form for Metallica, so if they really made it bad intentionally, they owe a lot of fans apologies for intentionally marketing a purposely bad album as a comeback album. The new album is, probably not coincidentally, being marketed the same way.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

Audrey said:


> That album was advertised as a return to form for Metallica, so if they really made it bad intentionally, they owe a lot of fans apologies for intentionally marketing a purposely bad album as a comeback album. The new album is, probably not coincidentally, being marketed the same way.


_Well you can't return to form when your producer does the Bass, you're newest member isn't helping much at all and you're still coming out of a rut. It's kinda hard to keep that kind of promise and i do agree an apology is needed but now that they're more stable the new album should be loads better and will make up for St. Anger in many ways._


----------



## Audrey (Nov 14, 2007)

Now you're contradicting yourself. First you said it was intentionally bad, and now you're saying they did the best that they could at the time. Also, why record a bad album and then market it as a return to form when it obviously isn't? I'm pretty sure they're hungry for a few extra bucks.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 14, 2007)

One thing that makes Rob Zombie lame, Joe?






































His music.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> _And you're entitled to it. _
> 
> _As i can see you only have St. Anger in mind. I'll reiterate that whole album was intentionally shitty._
> 
> ...



I concede that you never stated they were better than anyone, but it was the approach below I was arguing against.



> Now if you really liked Metallica at all youl'd praise every album regardless of how much shit it really is.



That is blind fanboyism. Even the greats make mistakes, and regardless of my taste in Metallica, it is pretty widely agreed that St. Anger is shitty. My personal opinion concerning the discography is based on having listened to it. you do not have to be afan to talk about a band.

Rest assured I think a lot about this stuff.

Your love of Metallica is safe from my assaults, I could care less, I was simply weighing in on the statements I found most triggered my writing instinct.

Also, X, resisting the urge to flame is nice, but two posts later bursting out into a flurry of deeply homophobic slanders is not only counter-productive it convinces me ever further you need to be sterillized.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 14, 2007)

Suggest to me the doomiest doom you ever heard doomed.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2007)

*Sleep* especially the _Dopesmoker _album.
*St. Vitus*
Early *Cathedral*
*Rosetta* especially the _Gallilean Satellites _album....


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the Dopesmoker album as well as some St Vitus. So I'll check out Rosetta.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 14, 2007)

*Crowbar* 
*Electric Wizard* Especially _Dopethrone_.
*Pentagram*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> That is blind fanboyism. Even the greats make mistakes, and regardless of my taste in Metallica, it is pretty widely agreed that St. Anger is shitty. My personal opinion concerning the discography is based on having listened to it. you do not have to be afan to talk about a band.


_I never said Metallica didn't make mistakes. But through those mistakes i remained loyal. I back their decisions even though it may be crap in reality. Call it blind fanboyism, i call it loyalty to a band i love regardless of what they do. That's how i am. Hell, i don't think Trujillo is the best Bassist choice but i'm sure he will do fine._




> Your love of Metallica is safe from my assaults, I could care less, I was simply weighing in on the statements I found most triggered my writing instinct.


_Even if you were assaulting i could care less. Metallica's good to me despite the insults. But David took it too far. Low point or not they are still metal and that's what i intended to argue about. I commend you on a clean arguement though._

_@ David Friendly...that's your opinion dude._

_@ Audrey...I didn't contradict anything since i stated "possible" reasons they may have made it raw. For all i know it could have been a good working album until they said fuck it and let it slide into crap. All assumptions at best._


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 14, 2007)

Metallica are NOT still metal. Have you heard one of their new songs? It sounds like the Misfits!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Metallica are NOT still metal. Have you heard one of their new songs? It sounds like the Misfits!


_Dude...just act as if St. Anger never happened and get over it. I bet you haven't even heard the New song and the other New song. They're not guarenteed to be on the new album but they sound promising._


----------



## Audrey (Nov 14, 2007)

Luneas said:


> Suggest to me the doomiest doom you ever heard doomed.



Mournful Congregation - The Monad Of Creation
Anything by Pantheist
Anything by Stabat Mater
Anything by Khanate



Joe Gear said:


> @ Audrey...I didn't contradict anything since i stated "possible" reasons they may have made it raw. For all i know it could have been a good working album until they said fuck it and let it slide into crap. All assumptions at best.



You didn't say they were assumptions. You stated what they did and didn't do. Oh, and I like rawer music than you ever will. _St. Anger_ is just a bad album.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

Audrey said:


> You didn't say they were assumptions. You stated what they did and didn't do.


_Bob Rock did the Bass for the whole album, is that why it sucked? I don't know. Trujillo didn't help, is that why it sucked? I don't know. Was it their problems? I don't know. You're assuming that i meant those were solid facts as to why the album sucked. You assumed that i wasn't assuming when in fact i was assuming. Let's stop assuming cause it makes us look like idiots...ok?_


----------



## Audrey (Nov 14, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> _Bob Rock did the Bass for the whole album, is that why it sucked? I don't know. Trujillo didn't help, is that why it sucked? I don't know. Was it their problems? I don't know. You're assuming that i meant those were solid facts as to why the album sucked. You assumed that i wasn't assuming when in fact i was assuming. Let's stop assuming cause it makes us look like idiots...ok?_



No, _I'm talking about the two times you stated that it was intentionally a bad album_. That's not a statement of assumption. Nobody looks like an idiot except for the guy with James Hetfield in his avatar who keeps contradicting himself because he can't even remember what he said on the last page.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2007)

Audrey said:


> No, _I'm talking about the two times you stated that it was intentionally a bad album_. That's not a statement of assumption. Nobody looks like an idiot except for the guy with James Hetfield in his avatar who keeps contradicting himself because he can't even remember what he said on the last page.


_So then i'm supposed to know James said "we're not doing good right now so let's just make this sound shitty". _

_Maybe James did realize they were in shambles and said fuck it. I know what i said and i stated their fucked up status, and other reasons, were what drove an intentionally shitty album. (maybe) _

_So in the end the jokes on you._


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 15, 2007)

the only good thing Rob Zombie did was make The Devil's Rejects and the remake of Halloween


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 15, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Also, anyone here like PROSTITUTE DISFIGUREMENT as much as me?



I do believe it was me that sent you their tracks on my euro-death/grind mix eh?



> Luneas said:
> 
> 
> > Suggest to me the doomiest doom you ever heard doomed.
> ...


----------



## Trias (Nov 15, 2007)

Joe Gear sucks because he still insists on Metallica shit, stfu and listen some Megadeth, only thing good thing that came out after whole Burton and Mustaine stuff.

 X sucks because he had made a funny comment about Derek Roddy sometime ago, just ask him about your local drummer monk, baldy.

 Audrey sucks because she's not pimping enough stuff, nor she's uploading enough post-black stuff. Upload or it didn't happen.

 Catotonik sucks because... he sucks. I don't think he cares much anyways, neither do I. 

 Ssj sucks because he's been dwelling on MD for a longer time than me but doesn't have half as much posts. 

 Point was that, why don't we cease up with this stuff? Metallica, Korn, Slipknot and Linkin Park fans are all trapped in delusion that those stuff are metal to the their very essence, and will never understand that music elitists will never accept their shitty opinions, while MD dwellers will spend all their time on computer if they argue this much with every person that talks about how metal Metallica's last album is and how good Joey Jordison plays drums.

 Well, flaming is funny though. Especially when X and Cata is in it. Lets just not get carried away. Of course it's interesting when I get banned occasionally for doing that but well... anyways.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 15, 2007)

Trias said:


> Point was that, why don't we cease up with this stuff? Metallica, Korn, Slipknot and Linkin Park fans are all trapped in delusion that those stuff are metal to the their very essence, and will never understand that music elitists will never accept their shitty opinions, while MD dwellers will spend all their time on computer if they argue this much with every person that talks about how metal Metallica's last album is and how good Joey Jordison plays drums.



See, looking at the context of that, they are all perfectly within their limits to suggest these bands are metal. The small collective of elitists against the hordes people in the world has something to say about that. It's just a DIFFERENT FORM OF METAL. This is the concept i have been trying to drill in my nu-metal pimp. Don't hate the music, just really hate the deluded fans who think it's the best shit around.

But we can all agree on this:


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 15, 2007)

Trias said:


> Ssj sucks because he's been dwelling on MD for a longer time than me but doesn't have half as much posts.



....I lol'd


----------



## Trias (Nov 15, 2007)

lol, Shred Durst, Herman Li is cool and John Petrucci Psycho Exercises always make me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 15, 2007)

Trias said:


> Audrey sucks because she's not pimping enough stuff, nor she's uploading enough post-black stuff. Upload or it didn't happen.



What post-black stuff do you want? I don't even remember mentioning it, but if I have it, I'll gladly upload it for you right now. Also, I'm pimping 16 albums in one thread alone.


----------



## Trias (Nov 15, 2007)

Audrey said:


> What post-black stuff do you want? I don't even remember mentioning it, but if I have it, I'll gladly upload it for you right now. Also, I'm pimping 16 albums in one thread alone.



 You have not mentioned it, as far as I remember. That's why I'm mocking it.

 Why don't you just give me the list of your music archieve, lol, so I can have you gladly upload some.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't keep a list, and I can't take a screenshot because my folders aren't very well organized. If you tell me some of the bands you like, I'll list what I have by them and any similar music.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 15, 2007)

Herman Li is a really good guitarist, so is Petrucci.  Not the best, but in the top 15% easily.  LOL @ Shred Durst.  Too bad his mom didn't "abort" mission with the neck of a guitar.  And I'm up for some post-black stuff.  I've kinda fallen off my death/black metal lovin lately.  Damn hip-hop and metalcore (and Puscifer) are all i've spun lately


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't really understand all the Flak Petrucci takes for his guitar work.  Just because he has wankerous solos, doesn't mean that he has no other form for his skillz.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 15, 2007)

Most people who dislike his playing say that he's too showy and pretentious, and that he focuses more on being overly technical than actually creative or unique. I don't mind him, but I'm not really a Dream Theater fan anyway.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 15, 2007)

Pssh.

I'm not a huge fan, but he catches more flak for that than he should, really.  Systematic Chaos was actually quite good, even for me, who kinda left them behind.  Not to mention An Evening With John Petrucci and Jordan Rudess being one of my all time favorite instrumental albums.

On another note, fans of Ephel Duath, Liquid Tension Experiment and Behold... The Arctopus need to check out Trephine.  Now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 15, 2007)

I shall look.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2007)

> X sucks because he had made a funny comment about Derek Roddy sometime ago, just ask him about your local drummer monk, baldy.



I said he uses triggers. It isn't br00tal enuff. And he's in Nile who are boring compared to good tech death bands like Necrophagist. >

Also, Reign in Blood is hella good.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 15, 2007)

Never could quite get into Necrophagist.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2007)

Because you're lame. Epitaph is quite good. Quite good indeed.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 15, 2007)

Luneas said:


> Never could quite get into Necrophagist.



Me either.  I really enjoyed the last few Nile albums though


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 15, 2007)

One of the most underrated death-metal acts of all time

your moderator/one of the death metal gurus has spoken ¬_¬


----------



## Audrey (Nov 15, 2007)

Mirai Kawashima used to be in it, so it's probably true.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 15, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> One of the most underrated death-metal acts of all time
> 
> your moderator/one of the death metal gurus has spoken ?_?



From Ohio and Mirai Kawashima played for them. Definitely on my list.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 15, 2007)

Necrophagia pimp coming soon then


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone heard of Vassline? they are pretty damn good...


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 16, 2007)

Dragonforce's greatest hits.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIleK5CRcjo&eurl=http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/symphonyx/344231-dragonforces-greatest-hits-album-must-buy.html[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone else want to get it?


----------



## Audrey (Nov 16, 2007)

I wasn't aware they had any hits, let alone great ones. How come bands that are relatively new always put out these kinds of things nowadays?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 16, 2007)

_Dragon Force blows. I hate to diss on power metal but they just suck._


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 16, 2007)

A thing I can agree with you on.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 16, 2007)

Luneas said:


> A thing I can agree with you on.


_Suprise, suprise..._


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 17, 2007)

As much as I enjoy listening to 32nd notes at 4 million BPMs(yes, I like Dragonforce, Fucking shoot me.), I absolutely DETEST when bands that have 3, even 4 CDs drop a "Greatest Hits" CD.

I was walking through a music store the other day, and I saw some kid buying "Atreyu's Greatest Hits", and I almost backhanded him. When your musical catalogue exceeds 50-60+ Songs, THEN, maybe you can drop a Greatest Hits CD. 

Ironically enough, I have a Dragonforce Greatest Hits CD...It's sitting on my Desk, Labeled "12 random Dragonforce Tracks". I burned it myself from my library, and it serves the same fucking purpose(And it didn't cost me another 15 bucks).

Another random Tidbit: Why is it that Loser New Wave Metalcore Band #342's Greatest hits album(from their 2-3 CDs) is like, 15-20 dollars, and I can pick up a brand new copy of the Very best of Iron Maiden, or The Scorpions, for like..8.99?


----------



## Audrey (Nov 17, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> Another random Tidbit: Why is it that Loser New Wave Metalcore Band #342's Greatest hits album(from their 2-3 CDs) is like, 15-20 dollars, and I can pick up a brand new copy of the Very best of Iron Maiden, or The Scorpions, for like..8.99?



Many releases by new bands, and oftentimes the entire band,  are cash grabs for record labels. It's pretty much a proven fact that anything will sell if you promote it enough.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 17, 2007)

Audrey said:


> Many releases by new bands, and oftentimes the entire band,  are cash grabs for record labels. It's pretty much a proven fact that anything will sell if you promote it enough.



if thats the case...I'm going to start a promotion. I'm selling steaming piles of shit, Wrapped in pretty boxes with Pink Bows on them. I'm going to get  This Band to sing about it. Wanna get in on the ground floor of a million dollar industry?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 17, 2007)

Did any of you actually watch the video?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm having a Doom night.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 17, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> Did any of you actually watch the video?



I don't watch videos about DragonForce, for fear that their music might be in them.



Luneas said:


> I'm having a Doom night.



Needs more Wormphlegm.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> As much as I enjoy listening to 32nd notes at 4 million BPMs(yes, I like Dragonforce, Fucking shoot me.), I absolutely DETEST when bands that have 3, even 4 CDs drop a "Greatest Hits" CD.
> 
> I was walking through a music store the other day, and I saw some kid buying "Atreyu's Greatest Hits", and I almost backhanded him. When your musical catalogue exceeds 50-60+ Songs, THEN, maybe you can drop a Greatest Hits CD.
> 
> ...



It is about time they released a Townsend Compilation to show off his versatility....


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 17, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> Did any of you actually watch the video?



lol I did and it was obviously fake, but in a humorous way.

Don't care how much "true" metal fans hate DragonForce.  I really enjoy them when the time is right.  I laugh their repetitiveness and faggotry off for the good of music.

edit: dont know how to embed youtube crap (tags dont do shit) but this is relevent to the subject of dragonforce and probably even for those who don't like dragonforce.
 This Band


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 17, 2007)

I get some lolz off of Dragonforce sometimes to be honest. But most of the time I just hate them.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 17, 2007)

that video was pretty funny actually XD

GUESS WHAT YOU GUYS SHOULD DOWNLOAD!

I don't think I can take these Uchitards much longer...


----------



## Trias (Nov 17, 2007)

lol at all the power metal hate here. I also hate the new generation of power metal bands that over-do the whole power metal thing and epic stuff, but hating the whole genre and then saying that you can never get enough of Necrophagist is just lame. Instrumental-wise, it's genius and Muhammed Sui?mez is just a god of Death Metal, but seriously, those brutals are just way too mediocre for me to listen. Skipping vocals when listening to a song... that's a rare thing I do, but I always do that with Necrophagist. Another point is that we're living in an era in which even Michael Jackson prides himself in his soft voice, so Power Metal haters can poke that brutal into some point of theirs.

 Bands like Avantasia, Gamma Ray, Blind Guardian, Edguy, Helloween, Stratovarius, Galneryus are enough to create a feeling that "br00tal" will never be able to create -just like how they won't be ever able to create the feeling bands like Death, Control Denied, Necrophagist, Morbid Angel has given-, so stop being lame for just two seconds and cease this power metal hate shit.

 Bah.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 17, 2007)

I didn't see anyone actually say they hated power metal. I saw them say they hated DragonForce. I like some Kamelot and a few other bands now and then.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! I've been being a pussy and listening to Allan Holdsworth and Iron & Wine rather than listening to some good death metal. Mainly cause me and my GF broke up.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 17, 2007)

Nothin wrong with Iron & Wine.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 17, 2007)

I know, it's just that I tried to listen to Corpse Molesting Pervert for a couple seconds, and then I switched it to folk music.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 17, 2007)

I switch between metal and folk all the time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 17, 2007)

GRAH U DONT UNDERSTAND MEH POINT

I'm the tough guy around here. Mah reps is at stake.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 18, 2007)

If you think that's bad, I listen to this: [YOUTUBE]tcRiXOONqf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chibi_akuma (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh noes. That was horrible, now I have to listen to Black Metal all the day to clean my ears!
*puts on Forgotten Tomb*


----------



## Trias (Nov 18, 2007)

Audrey said:


> I didn't see anyone actually say they hated power metal. I saw them say they hated DragonForce. I like some Kamelot and a few other bands now and then.



 Not really, in this fucking "br00tal" thread, there are many elitists and self-declared music philosophers that think they know every fucking thing, included me, and most of them do hate power metal, just search for "power metal" or "lol" or both combined in this thread, I think that'll give you many results. Power metal bashing is common here, and I'm fed up with that shit.

 Anyways, speaking with you, do you have any stuff from Beherit? If you had and uploaded it, it'd be simply awesome.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 18, 2007)

Trias said:


> Anyways, speaking with you, do you have any stuff from Beherit? If you had and uploaded it, it'd be simply awesome.



I'll try to upload something for you when I get home today. I'm at work right now. Check out my other pimps if you haven't.


----------



## Trias (Nov 18, 2007)

Audrey said:


> I'll try to upload something for you when I get home today. I'm at work right now. Check out my other pimps if you haven't.



 I _do_ check your pimping thread, and I do download when I'm interested. But my liking for Mayhem, rather than their music, was about their old incident with Varg, creating some amusement for me. :ı

 I'm waiting anxiously for the coming one, mm.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 18, 2007)

my grindcore binge has come to an end. Back to my avant-garde binge

WAHEY!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm pretty bored with grindcore. As of the past few weeks, I've been listening to early Nirvana, Iron & Wine, Allen Holdsworth and Breadwinner. Quite good.


----------



## Altron (Nov 18, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> my grindcore binge has come to an end. Back to my avant-garde binge
> 
> WAHEY!



recommend me some good avantgarde bands and pimps if possible.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 18, 2007)

uneXpect, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, maudlin of the Well, Kayo Dot, Ephel Duath, Behold...The Arctopus, Idiot Flesh, Taal, Univers Zero, Koenjihyakkei


----------



## Audrey (Nov 18, 2007)

<--Altron--> said:


> recommend me some good avantgarde bands and pimps if possible.



All the ones in the above post, plus Sigh and Mirrorthrone.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 18, 2007)

Forgot Mr Bungle


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 19, 2007)

well, though i wasn't thinking of avant-garde metal, and more the entire avant-garde media arts spectrum, i'll roll with it XD I was listening to the following though, and i'd be surprised if people other than Doc knew everyone on this list:

John Zorn, The Residents, Mike Patton solo projects, The Science Group, Acousticle, Nuclear Rabbit, The Angry Moth, Dokaka, Erik Hinds, Praxis, Negativland, Moonraker etc etc


----------



## chibi_akuma (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm searching for good doom/stoner bands, bands I already know; MDB, Rev.Bizarre., Sleep, Cathedral, High On Fire, Skepticism, YOB, Krux, Electric Wizard etc.

Please recommend something in the vain of these bands! Or is here a special recommendation thread?


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 19, 2007)

here would be just fine:

For my stoner recommendations:
Graves at Sea
Kyuss
Masters of Reality
Acid King
Corrosion of Conformity
Unida
Weedeater
Clutch
Boris
Spirit Caravan
Goatsnake

thats a good mix of varying different stoner sounds, so it should keep you tied up for a while


----------



## chibi_akuma (Nov 19, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> Graves at Sea
> Kyuss
> Acid King
> Clutch
> ...


These I've already heard, Boris and Kyuss are both awesome, the rest I'm not too sure about.

But thanks, I check the rest that I haven't heard out!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 19, 2007)

_Anyone know some GOOD Metalcore bands? I have never been an avid fan but Himsa has gotten me to like it a little and i want to test it out._


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 19, 2007)

^Between the Buried and Me


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 19, 2007)

> GOOD Metalcore



I don't think "good" and "metalcore" can be used in the same sentence without the universe imploding.

The only good metalcore band I can think of is Converge.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 20, 2007)

Been spinning...

Kalmah - Swamplord



Amorphis - Tales from the Thousand Lakes



Opeth - My Arms, Your Hearse



Children of Bodom - Hatebreeder


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 20, 2007)

_Thanks guys...oh, i have another question...does anyone know of a band named Mael Mordha? If anyone does, are they any good? I want opinions before i check them out._


----------



## Perverse (Nov 20, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I don't think "good" and "metalcore" can be used in the same sentence without the universe imploding.
> 
> The only good metalcore band I can think of is Converge.



*shels is metalcore, as is Between the Buried & Me.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not expert on Metalcore, by any means, but I don't hear much of the relation between Metalcore and *shels.  Even BtBaM isn't really totally metalcore anymore, much more prog metal than anything nowadays.

Also, d_m, I need those avant metal bands.


----------



## Trias (Nov 21, 2007)

Lmao, Btbam cannot be thought as anything other than progressive. you could argue about "hey they were metal core" thing but well, progressing what makes "progressive" progressive, so, lol. I had never thought of them as metalcore, not even once.

 And X, just wait till Destroy comes and we get a, good, new flamewar. 

 Anyways, someone pimp Quo Vadis for god's sake.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 21, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Also, d_m, I need those avant metal bands.



John Zorn, The Residents, Mike Patton solo projects, The Science Group, Acousticle, Nuclear Rabbit, The Angry Moth, Dokaka, Erik Hinds, Praxis, Negativland, Moonraker etc etc

?? those?

They aint really avant-metal, most of them are just typical avant-garde/media art groups XD



> And X, just wait till Destroy comes and we get a, good, new flamewar.



o rly?

I really couldn't give a toss about metalcore. Not in a bad way of course, i just couldn't give a monkeys ass what people listen to XD no skin off my back, i'll just put in my earphones and listen to my own music


----------



## Trias (Nov 21, 2007)

@Destroy my, my, that got me surprised, to be honest, you're losing your "fitness" lmao. Whatever. /////



 Tonight I'm going to see Helloween and Gamma Ray, heads. Of course, can't care much about an Helloween without names like Roland, Kai, Michael, and stuff, but Gamma Ray will be going to be awesome, and I Want Out with Helloween + Gamma Ray = killer combo. People who will start trashtalking about this post because of "power metal" thing just go complain elsewhere really, Gamma Ray owns your silly ass. 

 I also have been looking for German Porn Movie quotes to shout at them, and I think "du bist mein/e lokomotiv" is an appropriate one, again. As well as "das ist eine fantastiche bazooka" ....well, Germans have an interesting style of porn quotes. Marcus from Blind Guardian had laughed a lot at the "du bist mein lokomotiv" thing, I expect same from these guys as well. 

 First song will be Into the Storm, the weakest song of the new album, Land of the Free 2, and that is a good thing, since it is really good. Supposedly best song of the album is Empress as many of my friends have said, so I've not listened to it just to hear it in front of the stage for the first time. 

 Will be hearing heavy metal classics like Land of the Free and Rebellion in the Dreamland as well. If I can have Kai sign my guitar too, that will make Joe Satriani, Steve Vai and Kai Hansen. Though Joe's sign is about to vanish... Dammit.

 Anyways. This is going to be one hell of a good night.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 21, 2007)

hahaha, you must be confusing me with someone else Trias, i dont flame people based on their musical tastes on the whole. 

The only genre i'll outright flame and spit on is just most forms of political-hate music and pretentious pop-punk, and the latter i usually bite my tongue down for XD


----------



## Yosha (Nov 21, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I don't think "good" and "metalcore" can be used in the same sentence without the universe imploding.
> 
> The only good metalcore band I can think of is Converge.


Well, that would be an opinion 

Converge is definitely the epitome of hardcore not metalcore 

 What I have been listening to lately:
Job for a cowboy
Suicide silence
ABACABB
Genghis tron


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey \m/heads!

I had never really gotten into heavy metal except for Tool, if thats even heavy metal.  Checked out this group, Opeth, and only have three songs -- Harvest, The Grand Conjuration, and Deliverance.  

The Grand Conjuration just constantly keeps going on repeat its fucking awesome of 10 mins of goodness.  Any album uploads and or recommendations of groups like them please rec!

Thanks.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 21, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Hey \m/heads!
> 
> I had never really gotten into heavy metal except for Tool, if thats even heavy metal.  Checked out this group, Opeth, and only have three songs -- Harvest, The Grand Conjuration, and Deliverance.
> 
> ...



I like Opeth. Try some Agalloch maybe.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 21, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Hey \m/heads!
> 
> I had never really gotten into heavy metal except for Tool, if thats even heavy metal.  Checked out this group, Opeth, and only have three songs -- Harvest, The Grand Conjuration, and Deliverance.
> 
> ...



Katatonia: This is a doom band that Mikael did vocals for on some of their releases. You might also enjoy the albums they made after changing styles, but I definitely don't like them.

Agalloch: Folk doom band that uses a lot of acoustic guitars, and features clean and growled vocals. Very atmospheric and peaceful, and a lot of Opeth fans like them.

Empyrium: This band is a lot like Agalloch, just with no post-rock influences. They also have two albums that are entirely acoustic folk music.

The Fall of Every Season: Listening to this band, I was definitely reminded of a doom version of Opeth, especially his vocal style. His voice is really close to Mikael's.

If you want uploads of any of this, just ask. I'd be more than happy to share a few.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Hey \m/heads!
> 
> I had never really gotten into heavy metal except for Tool, if thats even heavy metal.  Checked out this group, Opeth, and only have three songs -- Harvest, The Grand Conjuration, and Deliverance.
> 
> ...



*Green Carnation* , get their _Light of Day, Day of Darkness_ album, it is an hour long track that goes all over the metal spectrum with a fusion symphonic rock, and progressive styles. Headphones and darkness, highly recommended aid to the album.

*Devin Townsend*, if you like metal that is epic, heavy, melancholy, intelligent, bittersweet, funny or impassioned then try him out. I usually recommend hearing _Accelerated Evolution_, _Ocean Machines_ and/or _Terria_ first.

*Nevermore* lyrically driven heavy metal with a vocalist touting a wicked set of pipes, Nevermore are one of my favourite metal acts, having gotten progressively better through the years. _This Godless Endeavour_, their most recent release is my personal favourite to date.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 22, 2007)

Tried some Arcturus. Didn't like the vocals much, though the instrumentation is solid.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 22, 2007)

What album did you get?


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 23, 2007)

Audrey said:


> What album did you get?



Aspera Hiems Symfonia, La Masquerade Infernale, The Sham Mirrors.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 23, 2007)

I tried Arcturus today as well.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm addicted to Finntroll.



Luneas said:


> I tried Arcturus today as well.



And what did you think?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 23, 2007)

I liked it. I didn't have any problems with anything.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 23, 2007)

skunkworks said:


> I'm addicted to Finntroll.



There's nothing wrong with that, either.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2007)

Arcturus are one of my faves. The Sham Mirrors has so much showmanship.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 23, 2007)

Audrey said:


> There's nothing wrong with that, either.



I can't get enough of them. Wish they would come to Arizona. Rargh.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 24, 2007)

Arcturus are cool. So are Anathema. "Pulled Under At 2000 Metres A Second" is a fucking awesome song.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2007)

Mmmm, love *Anathema*, A Natural Disaster was my introduction to them.


----------



## chibi_akuma (Nov 24, 2007)

Anathema sure are awesome, and soothing. A Natural Disaster being my favourite from them.


----------



## Trias (Nov 24, 2007)

Fintroll is amazing, Trollhammaren is just a Tenacious D level work, it's genius.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 24, 2007)

Trias said:


> Fintroll is amazing, Trollhammaren is just a Tenacious D level work, it's genius.



The song _En mäktig här_ is one of my favorites, it's just so damn good and has steel drums in it. 

WTF, a carribean sound from a metal band? I fucking love Finntroll.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 25, 2007)

Finntroll rock.

Hard.

Loved them for many years now


----------



## chibi_akuma (Nov 25, 2007)

Just discovered Ahab, what an awesome piece of Funeral Doom Metal, I'm in love!


----------



## Trias (Nov 25, 2007)

Funeral Doom Metal? 

 Looks like it's gonna be my favourite genre after Atmospheric Dick Metal.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 25, 2007)

Just watched the Children of Bodom Stockholm DVD, Alexi Laiho is a pretty badass guitarist.


----------



## Trias (Nov 25, 2007)

Even Skills and Mastery over Instrument does note equal quality, he can go to hell for all I care. There are much better guitarists, both in mastery and in other aspects.


----------



## Archon zekrish (Nov 28, 2007)

*Who has a bit of ''Mayhem''??*

Greetings from the cold land of polar bears and blondes!

I was wondering about the old rumor about the remaining members of mayhem making neclases of thier dead Vocalist skull and gave it to really METAL people... Marduke recived one... who else got one? or is it even true?


Any theories?


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 28, 2007)

as far as i know, it was very much true and many people have seen these "skull shards". I know members of Sigh have a shard, also, gonna move this to the metal thread as it's a small, little bit of a redundant question suited to convo needs


----------



## Elim Rawne (Nov 28, 2007)

chibi_akuma said:


> Anathema sure are awesome, and soothing. A Natural Disaster being my favourite from them.



You should see them live.Allmost the whole place went into depression and cried  when they started one last goodbye.Ahh,good times


----------



## Vongola (Dec 2, 2007)

Finntroll and korpiklaani are win.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 2, 2007)

merging with metal thread


----------



## Zapdos (Dec 2, 2007)

Motley Crue is at the top of my list. Skid row, W.A.S.P. Metallica, Megadeth, Pantera, Nightwish, Zeppelin and I could go on and on. I also love GNR and Van Halen Ill mention them because some consider them Metal and some dont.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank god X isn't still here.


----------



## Trias (Dec 2, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> Thank god X isn't still here.



 Which X, hmm?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 2, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> Thank god X isn't still here.


 
But it would have been funny.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 2, 2007)

I have been listening to Circus Maximus lately pretty good band.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2007)

Well hey, I loved Megadeths last two albums, enjoyed post Power Metal Pantera, and dig a bunch of Nightwish songs.

That said, on an unrelated note, I need to get my hands on Soilworks most recent piece. I hear good things about it.


----------



## Trias (Dec 3, 2007)

lol @ prog whore pic

 Soilwork's last piece is as good as In Flames gets.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2007)

Yu, how do you know what I look like?

*sigged*


----------



## Audrey (Dec 3, 2007)

If that's Boskov, he's pretty hot.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2007)

See?

My looks are as endearing as my personality.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2007)

CRANK IT UP! It's Metal Monday!


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2007)

Clone Circle.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2007)

Subterranean Masquerade?


----------



## Lamb (Dec 3, 2007)

I just got Peccatum's Lost in Reverie, and I must say, it excedes my expectations, I've never been a huge fan of Emperor, but Peccatum is good shit.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2007)

Trias said:


> lol @ prog whore pic
> 
> Soilwork's last piece is as good as In Flames gets.



An interesting way of putting it.

That a thumbs up, or a sarcastic wavering of the thumb?

I mean, I am going to grab it regardless, but I would not mind some thoughts on the album.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 3, 2007)

My friends who like Soilwork said it was an improvement over the last one, but not as good as their older albums.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2007)

Fair enough.

Not the first time I have heard that opinion dropped.

Well, I should get around to grabbing it soon...


----------



## Trias (Dec 4, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> An interesting way of putting it.
> 
> That a thumbs up, or a sarcastic wavering of the thumb?
> 
> I mean, I am going to grab it regardless, but I would not mind some thoughts on the album.



 Well, Soilwork's "Sworn to a Great Divide" has definitely let me down, and they're pretty much following the steps of In Flames, not talking here about the musical similarity, but also the progress of the group itself. After the departure of their guitarist, Peter Witchers, the whole thing went down, if you ask me. Steven Wilson of Porcupine Tree has contributed to the production of the album as well, and I can't help but wonder if he has a bit responsible for that, as well. As much as I like him and his works, many progressive artists tend to influence their groups or other groups in changing their style into something worse -in my book, progressive is a chance when it gets better, not worse. 

 Diablo's Mimic 47 was released around (kinda) same time with it, and I thought it was much better than StaGD, and Diablo could ruin Soilwork's ride to fame, unless Soilwork returns back to its old line, or progress beyond it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 4, 2007)

it's been another Acid Bath day :3 who likes Acid Bath? I do, i fucking love Acid Bath...

mmm, Acid Bath, who wants a pimp of their lovely sludgey/grindy/death metally/southern blues sludgey ways?


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 4, 2007)

DP BUT WHO CARES!

I JUST GOT MY TICKETS FOR!!!!

Very interesting

YES! YES! OPH FUCKING EYS!

BORIS!!!!!!!
SUNN 0)))!!!!!!

ARGH!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Fucking awesome set, DM. Crass, man. 

Also, Sun O))) and Boris? Shit, man, you're all set.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 4, 2007)

i can fucking die right now X, i really could.

I saw pseudo-Crass last week (Steve Ignorant and Eve Libertine) and now Sunn 0)))/Boris as Altar

i want to cry


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 4, 2007)

I've really not been going to many shows, lately.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 4, 2007)

I might not be able to see BtBaM + Behold... The Arctopus this month. 

But I am so going to see Unexpect.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 5, 2007)

100% pure unrivaled win

for all you sludge/folk/death/grind mix fans... or fans of the experimental and underground, either way


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 8, 2007)

Mmm, Opeth...


----------



## Audrey (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm listening to _Colors_ by Between the Buried and Me. This may come as a distinct surprise to some people, but I absolutely hate the metalcore and other heavy and brutal elements on this album. The only part of it I'm enjoying is the clean vocal parts.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 9, 2007)

*Puscifer*

Sure, it is not technically metal, but damn it is sweet.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 9, 2007)

New album dubbed "Board Up the House" available for pre-order now.  Title song is up for streaming on their MySpace, but I refuse to spoil it.

It's not terribly new, but it's rather obscure so it may have gone under the Naruto Forums radar.  Pre-ordering mine with the shirt for $22.  It's the only band I will buy merchandise for.  They are just that good.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 9, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> *Puscifer*
> 
> Sure, it is not technically metal, but damn it is sweet.


Actually, I was really disappointed by Puscifer album. I was really looking forward to it but even after hearing it a few times, it feels really average to me. I haven't given up hope on it but still. 

Mmh, not really a metal band but seeing Porcupine Tree in 6 days.


----------



## Trias (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn, and they still haven't come here even once? I hate you Scandinavia and West/Central Europe.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 9, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> Actually, I was really disappointed by Puscifer album. I was really looking forward to it but even after hearing it a few times, it feels really average to me. I haven't given up hope on it but still.
> 
> Mmh, not really a metal band but seeing Porcupine Tree in 6 days.



Really? I found it full of bizarre moments, a neo-industrial sound, unique from Tool and APC and very....Exorcizing of Sexual Demons...also, the track Drunk With Power is fuggin trippy.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 9, 2007)

<3 Sunn 0))) and Boris tomorrow <3


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 9, 2007)

Trias said:


> Damn, and they still haven't come here even once? I hate you Scandinavia and West/Central Europe.


Actually, this is their first real gig in Finland. They played in a festival here this summer but I couldn't make it because of army.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 11, 2007)

i got myself a Boris shirt :3

and a 500 print picture disc LP of Altar :3

oh, and the music was awesome XD the Boris set was fucking lush


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Did anyone else hear? Matt Barlow has rejoined Iced Earth.


----------



## Trias (Dec 12, 2007)

Couldn't care less, I bet it won't even take a single year for him to re-quit it, thanks to that retard Jon Schaffer. Never had liked Iced Earth much anyways.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 12, 2007)

Audrey said:


> I'm listening to _Colors_ by Between the Buried and Me. This may come as a distinct surprise to some people, but I absolutely hate the metalcore and other heavy and brutal elements on this album. The only part of it I'm enjoying is the clean vocal parts.



I agree that when BTBAM do it mellow they are amazing, I too am not a big fan of screaming and hitting stuff, although occasionally that stuf can be fun. Hell, thts kinda odd considering I went to Wacken 07 but what the hell, got any blood stain child fans hanging about?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 12, 2007)

I like to hear screaming when I'm angry.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 12, 2007)

I listen to really loud and aggressive music, but I don't like Between the Buried and Me's more metalcore side, I guess.


----------



## Pig Benis (Dec 12, 2007)

*I dislike every genre ending with core. 
I prefer the old traditional stuff (Maiden, Priest, etc)

Any Maiden fans here?*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 12, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> Did anyone else hear? Matt Barlow has rejoined Iced Earth.


_That's news to me._


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah, I heard about that. Think it was in a BW&BK mag.

I liked his vocals, but *Iced Earth* has not really done anything with their sound since _The Dark Saga_...

Still own a few albums though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 13, 2007)

I just realized Joe Gear's Location says "Living life in the *Fat* lane"


----------



## Audrey (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm gonna pimp an album consisting entirely of power metal covers of popular songs.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 13, 2007)

Power metal


----------



## Voynich (Dec 13, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> Cheese Power metal



Fix'd


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 13, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Yeah, I heard about that. Think it was in a BW&BK mag.
> 
> I liked his vocals, but *Iced Earth* has not really done anything with their sound since _The Dark Saga_...
> 
> Still own a few albums though.


_I honestly prefer Ripper._


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2007)

Power Metal has it's good stuff, but it's covered up by bands that aren't all that snazzy.

I love Kamelot, and they're largely power metal.


----------



## Trias (Dec 14, 2007)

Aww man, Power Metal bashing retardness again? This is a serious flamebait, fucking cease this shit at once and get a proper taste in music instead of bashing every damn thing you find too gay for your majesty heterosexuality.

 Bah... seriously...


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 14, 2007)

i love the argument that power metal is cheesy

seriously, guys, take a step back for a moment and realise that all forms of metal are almost all seriously cheesy in one way or another

In other, yet related news:



check out that stoked line-up


----------



## Voynich (Dec 14, 2007)

*grins* I know. It's just that power metal in particular gives me the giggles. 


And stop bragging Dave. I already had one to endure "omg neurotic line up*orgasm*" on LJ.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 15, 2007)

So humm, here's a journal I wrote about the PT gig.



It was so awesome, words really can do them no justice. It was seriously unreal.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2007)

I didn't say anything this time. I wholeheartedly invite someone to prove my opinion wrong. 

Doc has failed with Kamelot. Who can succeed now?


----------



## Audrey (Dec 16, 2007)

You have 12 Kamelot plays on Last.fm, which is more power metal than I have on my charts. There might even be some other band there that I didn't see. You fail harder, since Northern Kings is a joke band that plays cover songs, and they're all that I even have on mine.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2007)

I am very patient so I sampled alot of Kamelot's discography before I said fuck it.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 16, 2007)

I own two *Rhapsod*y, two *Blind Guardian*, three and a half *Iced Earth*, and two *Rage* albums in my collection. I do not spin them a lot but I do enjoy most of them...the Rhapsody very, very rarely.

One spin every six months is usually all I need.

Turilli makes me laugh.

I like some power Metal. As pointed out, metal as a genre is mostly cheese, especially lyrically. There are numbers of exceptions, but metal is over the top and power metal merely lets its inner D&D geek out.

It has some winners and a whole bunch of losers.

Very similiar to black metal in that way.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 16, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> I am very patient so I sampled alot of Kamelot's discography before I said fuck it.



I, on the other hand, never did listen to them. So for fail harder than me according to your own rules. 



Catatonik said:


> It has some winners and a whole bunch of losers.
> 
> Very similiar to black metal in that way.



There's so many generic black metal bands. I only listen to the good ones.


----------



## Trias (Dec 16, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> I didn't say anything this time. I wholeheartedly invite someone to prove my opinion wrong.
> 
> Doc has failed with Kamelot. Who can succeed now?



 Try Avantasia, Demons & Wizards, Gamma Ray, Blind Guardian, Galneryus, Falconer, Lost Horizon, Angra, Edguy, Dreamtone... mmm.

 Avantasia is going to show up at WOA 08, holy shit, I curse every year for I can't go to WOA, but 08 will be the one I damn it most. 

 I'm sure you can find nearly all of their discographias on net, maybe except for Galneryus, I actually am thinking of pimping Galneryus when I start pimping some music sometime soon.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 16, 2007)

Link removed

been trying out a new drum machine :3


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Power Metal has it's good stuff, but it's covered up by bands that aren't all that snazzy.
> 
> I love Kamelot, and they're largely power metal.



Well power metal is closer to original metal then the other metal genres are.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 16, 2007)

That's for sure, especially since black metal is largely about separatism from other genres of metal and rock music.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 17, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> Well power metal is closer to original metal then the other metal genres are.


 
But that really means nothing to me, as I'm more a fan of the experimental side of Metal anyways.  Still, like all metal, it certainly has it's greats and it's failures, and like all music, the former is heavily outweighed by the latter.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Dec 19, 2007)

I've got a question for all you metalheads that has been bothering me for some time.  What is progressive about Progressive Metal artists?  They all pretty much use poly-rhythms, use keyboards, create concept albums that continue a long running theme, have operatic or classically trained vocalists and have many songs written in movements.  

I'm not criticizing as Prog Metal as some of my favorite bands/musicians, I just want to know what you guys think warrants the label "progressive" when nothing is really changing.  The only way in which I really see Prog metal progressing anything is metal's credibility/image in the eyes of music critics.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 19, 2007)

uncle jafuncle said:


> I've got a question for all you metalheads that has been bothering me for some time.  What is progressive about Progressive Metal artists?  They all pretty much use poly-rhythms, use keyboards, create concept albums that continue a long running theme, have operatic or classically trained vocalists and have many songs written in movements.
> 
> I'm not criticizing as Prog Metal as some of my favorite bands/musicians, I just want to know what you guys think warrants the label "progressive" when nothing is really changing.  The only way in which I really see Prog metal progressing anything is metal's credibility/image in the eyes of music critics.



I see Prog and Progressive differently. Prog is Kings X, Dream Theatre, etc...

Progressive is Sigh, Devin Townsend, Estradasphere, I Monster...bands or artists that push tehe edges of the art.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2007)

uncle jafuncle said:


> I've got a question for all you metalheads that has been bothering me for some time. What is progressive about Progressive Metal artists? They all pretty much use poly-rhythms, use keyboards, create concept albums that continue a long running theme, have operatic or classically trained vocalists and have many songs written in movements.
> 
> I'm not criticizing as Prog Metal as some of my favorite bands/musicians, I just want to know what you guys think warrants the label "progressive" when nothing is really changing. The only way in which I really see Prog metal progressing anything is metal's credibility/image in the eyes of music critics.


 
*cracks knuckles*

The "Progressive" monicker is just that, a Monicker.  Bands like Dream Theater, Symphony X and the like were once progressive, but now are stagnant.  

(Or, if you want to be REALLY technical, considering this is where the name comes from, it's any sort of metal that is influenced by Progressive Rock of the seventies, pure and simple.  So, technically, bands like Dream Theater and Symphony X are Progressive Metal, without actually changing anything.)

However, there are bands that are both Progressive, and still fit within the confines of the Progressive Metal label (Yes, I know it makes no sense)  Pain of Salvation is a great example, it certainly is metal, yet it has some unique ideas being thrown around in the music, and the actual song structures themselves are unique in their genre.

There is also a lot of experimental or avantgarde metal that fits in there as well:  Subterranean Masquerade, Indukti, *shels, the Pax Cecilia, Arcturus, Behold... The Arctopus, Kayo Dot, Unexpect, Opeth, etc.

You just have to look bast the Dream Theater clones to find bands like Psychotic  Waltz, Deadsoul Tribe, Green Carnation, Pain of Salvation, and others that are actually progressing, instead of stagnating.


----------



## Trias (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm interested in hearing how Power Metal is outweighted in sucker bands, compared to other genres.

 And, hmm, a very interesting thing, you have to constantly change your music in order to be labelled progressive? This so-called "progressive" label really bothers me now. I see no difference between Dream Theater or Pain of Salvation, both intruduced new structures to the metal genre, and then went on and changed their sound. We all know how Scarsick sounded like, and we all know how Dream Theaters sound has been changing over the last albums, maybe save for the last one. Pain of Salvation has been getting more and more rapping verses, while Dream Theaters sound has been getting closer to Alternative Rock, especially that of Muse's. Both of the change, or, so-called "progression" bothers me while I enjoy it, so I can't and don't say anything about it being good or bad, but I don't see how Dream Theater, judged by your points, is any different than Pain of Salvation. If Dream Theater has changed nothing, and there is no difference between the first album and Octavarium, (or Systematic Chaos) then  I don't know what the word "change" means, or something's terribly wrong out there.

 By the way, I can't think of Opeth as either Avantgarde or Experimental... 

 Anyways, nowadays, Progressive is labelled at everything, but the thing is, for me, "Progressive" label does not mean being progressive, but trying to be "progressive" meaning they're progressing. If there's a difference between first and last albums, or predecessor and successor albums, or even songs in the same album, then they can be called progressive, but still, until they reach a trademark sound of their own, creating a unique sound, I don't think they reallyu could be called "Progressive". They could be, but just as a label. Not a description.

 After listening to a massive bunch of Prog Metal groups, listen to Symbyosis, and you'll see what I mean. A really progressive band, for me, is the band that's no different from the fresh air after you've been stuck in a closed hall for half a day.

 That's damn straight progressive for me; it has probably completed its evolution, progression, if it's reached that point, but nothing holds them back from evolving and progressing further anyways.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2007)

Opeth got stuck in the wrong section. 

Well, certainly bands like DT did pioneer a lot of things in their day, and certainly are changing today, what I'm talking about, and probably what the poster was referring to is the myriad of SfaM DT ripoffs, who make metal with keyboards that is really fast and really complex, with incoherent lyrics.

I still like Dream Theater, but I like PoS more for personal taste reasons.

And again, this is my opinion, of course, but to me, progression at least means trying something new, as opposed to just chaning it to something that has already been done.  I really liked Systematic Chaos and Octavarium, but I really dont' like SfaM. becaise the latter is just too over the top for me, while SC and Octavarium added new things into their repetoire.

Progressive means different things to different people.  It can mean metal with keyboards and time signature changes to some, or music that changes and evolves.  Or both.  Whichever is fine, but it's best to define what you mean before you start explaining, which is exactly what I failed to do.


----------



## Trias (Dec 19, 2007)

I see. That's why debating is for anyways, so it's okay.

 Btw, just after teh opeth talkin and your sig and avy... I'm re-creating my music archieve on my computer (that I recently formatted) from the cds/dvds I have, and I've just come to remember I've no Opeth dvds or cds, do you have a working link for Opeth discographia? Something was lacking in my life lately and I just noticed what one of them was. It's really been some time since I listened to songs like Black Rose Immortal, Closure, Harvest, that is.


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll have to add my two cents on metal here. I seen somebody recommend Falconer in a previous post. Good recommendation! Here's my recommendations for several genres.

Black Metal: Melechesh, Profundi, Naglfar, Dreamscapes of the Perverse, Sigh(a lot more experiemental) and Dragonlord.

Death Metal (Melodic included): Amon Amarth, Insomnium, Gory Blister, Behemoth, Vader, Odious Mortem, Augury, Council of the Fallen, Azure Emote, Arsis, Esqarial (their first two album), Raintime,  Mercenary, Disillusion (anything before Gloria) and early Die Apokalyptischen Reiter.

Power Metal/Progressive/Thrash/Heavy: Anubis Gate, Twelfth Gate, Nevermore, Biomechanical, Ayreon, Beyond Twilight, Outworld, Cage, Circus Maximus, Communic, Beyond Fear, Crimson Glory, Queensryche, Darkane, Dragonland, Kiuas, Carnivora, Persuader, Lost Horizon, Manticora, Orphaned Land, Wintersun (Black/Power), Pagan's Mind, Primal Fear, Redemption, Ride The Sky, Scariot, Scholomance and Anthropia.

Doom/Doom-Death/Sludge/Post-metal: Terhen, Callisto, Isis, Cathedral,  Candlemass, Novembers Doom, Rosetta, Rapture, Swallow The Sun and The Ocean.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't listen to metal very often, these days. The only metal bands I listen to these days are:

Dream Theater
Death (Prog-era)
Exhorder
Slayer (Reign in Blood-era)

and some other stuff. I'm more into progressive electronics/jazz/rock currently.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2007)

Trias said:


> I see. That's why debating is for anyways, so it's okay.
> 
> Btw, just after teh opeth talkin and your sig and avy... I'm re-creating my music archieve on my computer (that I recently formatted) from the cds/dvds I have, and I've just come to remember I've no Opeth dvds or cds, do you have a working link for Opeth discographia? Something was lacking in my life lately and I just noticed what one of them was. It's really been some time since I listened to songs like Black Rose Immortal, Closure, Harvest, that is.


 
Did you know that Still Life is incredibly hard to come by?  I've found every other CD at stores, but never Still Life, it's amazing.  I've only seen it once, but failed to buy it, which I regret a lot.  I have Blackwater Park, Damnation, Deliverance and Ghost Reveries on CD.

I can upload you some, if you'd like, but it may take some time.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 19, 2007)

I like how the link still works with the X3 smiley.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2007)

I lol'd.

Then I downloaded Morningrise


----------



## Audrey (Dec 19, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> I like how the link still works with the X3 smiley.



Yeah, I was worried about that so I tested it and it worked.


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Dec 19, 2007)

I love metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2007)

As do I.

I'm really loving Peccantum and Arcturus, some of my new aquisitions. <3


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Dec 19, 2007)

I wasn't too fond of Arcturus. Don't know why.. just something about them. Listen to Scholomance or Sigh. And since you're an Opeth fan, listen to In Vain. They're pretty good.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm still getting into Sigh, all I have is Imaginary Sonicscapes.

I'm just an Experimental/Avant Metal head, that's why.  Subterranean Masquerade = Godwin.


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes! Subterranean Masquerade owns. Sigh's new album is good. Hail Horror Hail is another good one from them. Scholomance are probably like Sigh on LSD. Hard to get into, but if you can it's one hell of a metal experience.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 19, 2007)

I have the Sigh discography. My favorite song is The Zombie Terror.


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Dec 19, 2007)

My favorite Sigh song is Divine Graveyard. Great album that's off, too.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2007)

I need more Sigh.

Hint, hint. 

I sure hope SubMasq comes out with a new album soon.


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Dec 19, 2007)

I can hook you up with their new album. Their other stuff is on CD. You have AIM or Soulseek?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2007)

Not on this computer.

Thanks, though, I'll just request 'em later.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Dec 20, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, certainly bands like DT did pioneer a lot of things in their day, and certainly are changing today, what I'm talking about, and probably what the poster was referring to is the myriad of SfaM DT ripoffs, who make metal with keyboards that is really fast and really complex, with incoherent lyrics.
> 
> ...
> 
> Progressive means different things to different people.  It can mean metal with keyboards and time signature changes to some, or music that changes and evolves.  Or both.  Whichever is fine, but it's best to define what you mean before you start explaining, which is exactly what I failed to do.



Yes, that was essentially what I was talking about.  I just found it ironic that a sub-genre of bands that mostly sound similar to one another would be called "Progressive."  

To me, it should deal more with musical evolution, but I was wondering what others thought about it.


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Dec 20, 2007)

To me, I think a true "Progressive" band is a band that is willing to try new things, but knows what works for them. A great example of this, although not metal, is Dredg. They have always had a similar sound, but they tried new things and experimented to perfect what they had.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2007)

uncle jafuncle said:


> Yes, that was essentially what I was talking about. I just found it ironic that a sub-genre of bands that mostly sound similar to one another would be called "Progressive."
> 
> To me, it should deal more with musical evolution, but I was wondering what others thought about it.


 
You have to keep in mind, with Progressive anything, that it's a rather diluted and vague genre.  It means several different things, in reality, making it hard to pin down anything as "Progressive"



Trias said:


> Why don't you just order it online? Saves me a lot of effort when I'm about to buy a cd. You know, it's hard to find some metal albums in Turkey anyways. (Of course, bands like Opeth, Anathema, etc are exception to this rule since they come to Turkey, like, 5456546 times a year, more mainstream metal bands are exceptions too) Store-owner had not even heard of Galneryus, and showed me some Guns 'n Roses albums, thinking that I had said it. I was just confused about seeing a Galneryus album with Slash, Axl and Dizzy, then got the whole thing.
> 
> I love intranat. <3


 
But I've found ALL the other's, though.  Even Orchid, in abundant suply.  I miss my FYE Superstore.  I've been to a more amazing music store, ever.  I bought SubMasq, Indukti, Winds and a few other bands I've yet to see anywhere.  I also saw bands like Anathema, Oceansize, Porcupine Tree (I know, wow) The Tangent, The Flower Kings, Slint, Death to name a few.  In a chained superstore.

Shitdamn.


----------



## Trias (Dec 20, 2007)

Goddammit, economic power really makes some difference. I can, buy like, one original album per month. At most. And the most funny thing is that, lots of awesome bands think that they don't have much of a fandom in Turkey, actually, they do, but we just can't afford to buy original albums of the bands and artists we like, thus creating very low statistics.

 Even though I dislike Manowar, I can't deny their popularity (neither do I intend to) and one of their album had sold only 6 copies when they had came to Turkey few years ago. 

 Statistics are hilarious.

 But still, I can't afford to buy many original albums, and I can't find the ones I want to, so all I can say is that internet is love.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2007)

I've almost entirely given up on finding 90 percent of what I listen to in stores, now.  It's rediculous trying to find anything by my favorite artists, save Porcupine Tree, Dream Theater, Isis and a few others.  

It's just hard being so damn indie.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 20, 2007)

My bands are harder to find than yours.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe on the internets. 

I'm trying to get a hold of a Peter Hammill solo album.  Thing is, only 150 copies were ever made, and it has no name, and no information.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 21, 2007)

So yeah... Anyone know of some new, good metal?  I've been spinning the same cds for a while now and would like to change it up some.

offtopic:  I know a lot of Dredg fans post in this thread, and I already put out these Dredg requests in the Music Request Thread, but never got a response.  Do any of you have any of the following?:
Dredg - Conscious (EP)
Dredg - Orph (EP)
Dredg - An Elephant In Halong Bay (song)


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Dec 21, 2007)

Well it's not really that new, but....

 Six Feet Under- Commandment


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 21, 2007)

Been spinning...

Melechesh
XIV Dark Centuries
Eluveitie
Keldian
Insomnium
Amon Amarth
Lamb of God


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 21, 2007)

_^ Haven't heard of most of those bands but i'm definitely digging Amon Amarth and Lamb of God._


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Dec 22, 2007)

Eh, I've just been listening to Black Metal and some Sunn 0))), Type O Negative, and Death.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is Dave Mustaine kicking butt on Rock Jeopardy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnEeltcdnns[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gE4SIk6Bdc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trias (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave Mustaine doesn't need butts to kick butts, butts get kicked automatically when they're used in the same sentence with his name.


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 22, 2007)

Witchery, thrashy death metal, and their album cover is rad.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 22, 2007)

Symbolic is the best death album ever. Ever.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 22, 2007)

I feel deprived of fresh metal =\  I haven't had new music since Demonoid went down.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2007)

I use NF. 

I should probably learn elsewise, too.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 23, 2007)

Godflesh is <3.


----------



## Kuran (Dec 23, 2007)

metal isn't my genre


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you for the contribution.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 23, 2007)

Hayate Gunryo said:


> metal isn't my genre



Then how about not coming into a thread called the OFFICIAL METAL THREAD, hm?


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Dec 23, 2007)

dead 



The metal blogs I use to find new metal. Happy hunting.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 23, 2007)

Everyone here needs to listen to Brujeria, specially if you like good death metal.


----------



## Trias (Dec 23, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Symbolic is the best death album ever. Ever.



 Then we would need to invent a term better than "the best" for Human.



Hayate Gunryo said:


> metal isn't my genre



 I need a better smiley to express how I feel, facepalm is not enough for amount of this much fail.



Dr. David Friendly said:


> Everyone here needs to listen to Brujeria, specially if you like good death metal.



 Communist-Satanic Metal, breakfast of champions


----------



## Audrey (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't care for most death metal bands. Godflesh is great.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 24, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> Thank you for the contribution.


 
ROFLS

Anyways, got an interesting band for you metal fans.

If you like Jazz, and Metal, Check out Heavy Metal Jazz Concepts, if you can manage to find a CD or download.  The name leaves little the imagination, but it's good stuff.


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 24, 2007)

The Sham Mirrors is pretty badass. Arcturus is fucking crazy.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 24, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> ROFLS
> 
> Anyways, got an interesting band for you metal fans.
> 
> If you like Jazz, and Metal, Check out Heavy Metal Jazz Concepts, if you can manage to find a CD or download.  The name leaves little the imagination, but it's good stuff.


Maybe you could share? That sounds highly interesting.


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm craving thrashy death metal. I heard some Witchery, and I really liked it.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 25, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> Maybe you could share? That sounds highly interesting.


 
I wish I could, but alas, it's incredibly hard to find.

I just went onto iTunes and bought an album, because I looked for quite some time.  Maybe you and your resources would turn up better results, but I am unable to find a download link.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 25, 2007)

Got some very unique and/or cool bands for you guys to check out:

*Nailbomb* (Industrial Thrash Metal side project of Sepultura vocalist)
*Brujeria* (Mexican Grind/Death side project of Fear Factory guys)
*Godflesh* (Droney industrial metal)
*Jesu* (Dreamy doom metal, members of Napalm Death in it)


----------



## Trias (Dec 25, 2007)

Doc @ what kind of a band name is that  I'll probably get questions "hey, is that a book name?" or stuff. :ı I'll look for it.

 Doc the 2nd @ Actually, Jesu had been pimped in the md sometime ago (although I lost Elevium when I formatted my comp) and it'd have been good if it was pimped again.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 25, 2007)

LOL, I did the Jesu megapimp. xD


----------



## Trias (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, shit memory is shit. 

 Link me. 

 Now. 

 <3 I hope the links r still workin


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 25, 2007)

Dun have it.


----------



## Trias (Dec 25, 2007)

You had done a megapimp but you don't have it? How'z that possible.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 25, 2007)

My hard drive died and I'm on a new one. I'm waiting till after the holidays to get the data extracted from the dead HD.


----------



## Trias (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh, I see thar.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 25, 2007)

Jesu's pretty awesome. I'd say the _Silver_ EP is my favorite.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 25, 2007)

Interview with Mikael Akerfeldt about the band, and their new release, scheduled for 2008.

I'm not sure what to think about the news, I'm really excited mainly because it's an Opeth release, but another part of me is not really looking forward to a reversion to Opeth's Orchid days, which is what I'm reading in this.  I was much more fond of Opeth's more organic sounding styles, Still Life, Blackwater Park and Ghost reveries, instead of more traditional Black/Doom/Death styles.  Ghost Reveries, for me, was phenomenol, and probably my Favorite Opeth release, which showed them evolved a great deal.  

Again, it's just my opinion, and nothing is set yet, but still, it leaves me wondering.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 25, 2007)

I can handle a return to darkness. I like the comment about the crooner though, so am trying to grab the Scott Walker album he mentioned.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 25, 2007)

I like the sound of that. It doesn't sound like a return to the sound of that album, just maybe the mood.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 25, 2007)

I dunno, I don't think it sounds like they are going to return to their Orchid days. I remember reading about the album before in another article (this was months ago) and it really made the new album to seem Opeth's most diverse album yet. And I'm sure the organic feeling will be there, it's just going to be even more complex and heavy than Ghost Reveries was. The only thing I'm worried about is Opeth's clean vocals. I very much prefer Åkerfeldt's clean vocals to the growling, even though he's great at it too. I just think his clean vocals are something extraordinary, and I'd hate if the new album lacks in that department. But that's just my prejudice, I'll try to stay as open-minded about the new album as I can. I don't mind Opeth's new members, if Opeth say they are good enough for them, I'm sure that's the case.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 25, 2007)

We'll just have to wait and see, I guess.

They do have a keyboardist now, and with the addition of two new members, things are sure to change.  I don't mind dark moods, just regression.  However, I am excited to see what exactly complex is going to entail.


----------



## Post Mortem (Dec 26, 2007)

Whats the deal with the SIRIUS METAL channel? All they play is freaking screaming crap! What happened to traditional Metal like JUDAS PRIEST, Iron Maiden, and Metallica???


----------



## Kokain (Dec 26, 2007)

It's still there..Try looking.


----------



## Trias (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, unless Opeth goes back to Morningrise days, I don't think I'll feel a really big enthusiasm about their next records.

 But I should say I've just thought about moving to the States after hearing about Progressive Nations stuff. Dream Theater, Opeth, 3, BTBaM, in a single fucking event. Geez, how come you damn americans and europeans get all the shit? ... :/


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2007)

Trias said:


> Well, unless Opeth goes back to Morningrise days, I don't think I'll feel a really big enthusiasm about their next records.
> 
> But I should say I've just thought about moving to the States after hearing about Progressive Nations stuff. Dream Theater, Opeth, 3, BTBaM, in a single fucking event. Geez, how come you damn americans and europeans get all the shit? ... :/


 
I already heard about that, I'm so stoked.  Seriously, if at all possible, I'm going without question.  And those are just the main acts, I'm sure there are tons of awesome bands sidelining, and new bands getting promotion.

Good stuff.


----------



## Trias (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, they had talked a lot about "promoting underground bands that deserver to get mainstream's attention" and stuff. Too bad that I can't go due to 152 different reasons. Goddammit, I hate that.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2007)

Lol, I don't even know which state it's in. 

But if it's within reasonable distance, I'm going.


----------



## Trias (Dec 26, 2007)

Goddammit, if you're only bound by distance, don't be a lazy-ass and go see it.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2007)

That really depends on where it is, I mean if it's in like Georgia, I can't do that, regardless of my wants.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 26, 2007)

Saw BTBAM a few weeks ago, concert was dope.

Someone recommend me some bands. I need to start building up my metal collection again.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2007)

Mindflow - Any album.

Dream Theater - Noodling + {Pain of Salvation + Originality} = Mindflow


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Saw BTBAM a few weeks ago, concert was dope.
> 
> Someone recommend me some bands. I need to start building up my metal collection again.



Sigh
Lunar Aurora
Deathspell Omega
Ulver
Arcturus
Strapping Young Lad
Wyrd
Mirrorthrone
Wolves in the Throne Room
Opeth
The Ruins of Beverast
Agalloch
Peste Noire
Empyrium
Darkspace
Alcest
Negură Bunget
Shining
Blut aus Nord
Drudkh
Elysian Blaze


----------



## Trias (Dec 26, 2007)

Huh, what, Audrey, are you going to pimp some Empyrium? Wha-at, especially Weiland? Omfg you're so cool again X3


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2007)

For those of you who got here late for the sermon I am giving
I'm an artists and I shouldn't have to work for a living!


----------



## Trias (Dec 26, 2007)

^ I demand a translation in English for that.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2007)

Sir Millard Mulch is one of my Idols now.

English Translation:  I'm gay lol


----------



## Trias (Dec 26, 2007)

Drunk posting is made of love and win


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2007)

Artists don't deserve to be alive!
So crank this rockin' tune up when you drive!
It's a beautiful day, God Bless the RIAA!
To Hell creativity, music is a goddam felony!


----------



## Trias (Dec 26, 2007)

I sense much MTV in you.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2007)

Trias said:


> Huh, what, Audrey, are you going to pimp some Empyrium? Wha-at, especially Weiland? Omfg you're so cool again X3



I'll pimp all of their albums if it will make me cool! _Weiland_ is forever and supremely their greatest of works, though. X3

Oh, and I hope I get more download links with X3 in them.


----------



## Trias (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes! X3 

 I've lost all their albums when I formatted my PC. Borknagar and Empyrium's progression into acoustic stuff is just interesting, I may bother you in the future for Borknagar as well. Weiland is slighly better than Origin, imho, Borknagar's progression is much more Opeth-esque, so I prefer Empyrium's.

 Links with X3 are love, but links with  would be much better. It'd be kinda hard, though. At least I think so.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2007)

You've got me there, because I don't really listen to Borknagar. 

ETA for all 4 Empyrium albums is 45 minutes.


----------



## Trias (Dec 26, 2007)

^ Never listend or didn't like? Considering your vast knowledge of the genre, I take the latter option?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 26, 2007)

Is anyoen every going to up a Millard Mulch album or am I going to have to *ugh* buy music?


----------



## Trias (Dec 26, 2007)

I've heard the rumours about Doc uploadin' it.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2007)

Trias said:


> ^ Never listend or didn't like? Considering your vast knowledge of the genre, I take the latter option?



I just don't care for them, although some of the members have been in bands I like very much.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, and...


----------



## Trias (Dec 26, 2007)

Audrey said:


> I just don't care for them, although some of the members have been in bands I like very much.



 Well, only ones I've seen in other bands are Garm (Ulver and stuff) and the drummer, whose name's very hard to remember, but he plays in Spiral Architect, tech-death band I like very much, kind of. Not sure if we can count Vintersorg. 

 Geez, how come you like stuff like Mayhem but not Borknagar? 

  I shoul go and feast on Empyrium anyways (...and I'd better do not listen to die schwane im schilf, I'm in a good mood and don't wanna ruin it with an atmosphere of utter depression.)

 X3


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2007)

Trias said:


> Geez, how come you like stuff like Mayhem but not Borknagar?



I only like the two Mayhem albums that have Attila Csihar's vocals on them. Maniac's vocals are annoying and not that good, and I couldn't care less about Dead and the live album he appears on.

I dunno, I'm just not a fan of their style. Maybe I should try listening to them again sometime.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Is anyoen every going to up a Millard Mulch album or am I going to have to *ugh* buy music?


 
It's incredibly hard to find, oddly.

If UMC can't find it, you'll be hard pressed to find a free download link.  I had to buy it, and while it was totally worth it, I can't spread it around anywhere.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2007)

Sir Millard Mulch - 50 Intellectually Stimulating Themes From A Cheap Amusement Park For Robots & Aliens, Vol. 1: SMUT SMUT SMUT

All I could find. If I see anything else on Soulseek, I'll get it for you.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2007)

Of course I'm taking it! <333

But if you can find a link for his latest, I'm going to make a thead 'bout it.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2007)

I need moar Avant Metal bands nao plz


----------



## Altron (Dec 26, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need moar Avant Metal bands nao plz



Go Viking!

Amon Amarth, Black Messiah, Grave Digger, Korpiklaani, Legion of the damned


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2007)

Now, when you say Avant, you mean experimental, right? 

Checking them out anyways.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 27, 2007)

> Go Viking!
> 
> Amon Amarth, Black Messiah, Grave Digger, Korpiklaani, Legion of the damned



Lame melodeath/black bands really aren't avant-garde metal.

I recommend Godflesh!


----------



## Altron (Dec 27, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Lame melodeath/black bands really aren't avant-garde metal.
> 
> I recommend Godflesh!



bah! You're the one who is lame all i am doing is merely suggesting Boskov what i LIKE to listen to, since i really don't give a shit about your opinion just like you would say the same to me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 27, 2007)

He clearly stated "avant metal" not "power metal" or "melodeath".


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 27, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's incredibly hard to find, oddly.
> 
> If UMC can't find it, you'll be hard pressed to find a free download link.  I had to buy it, and while it was totally worth it, I can't spread it around anywhere.



Is it because you got it off of Itunes? If so there are a few programs out there to solve that problem.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 27, 2007)

i love how you guys ignored my 324 pimp :3

best Japanese grindcore band ever, come on! XD

EDIT: I have 3 Millard Mulch albums. Seriously, guys, you need to ask me more often XD


----------



## Trias (Dec 27, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Lame melodeath/black bands really aren't avant-garde metal.
> 
> I recommend Godflesh!



 Bah, lame industrial grindcore bands really aren't avant-garde metal.

 I recommaned Estradasphere.



Dr. David Friendly said:


> He clearly stated "avant metal" not "power metal" or "melodeath".


 
 Power Metal? 



<--Altron--> said:


> bah! You're the one who is lame all i am doing is merely suggesting Boskov what i LIKE to listen to, since i really don't give a shit about your opinion just like you would say the same to me.



 He asked for everything other than what you asked, lol. (I do like those bands, but were they avant-garde? Not much.)



destroy_musick said:


> i love how you guys ignored my 324 pimp :3
> 
> best Japanese grindcore band ever, come on! XD
> 
> EDIT: I have 3 Millard Mulch albums. Seriously, guys, you need to ask me more often XD



 Smells like fresh pimp.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> He clearly stated "avant metal" not "power metal" or "melodeath".



Since he stated avant-metal, why would you recommend Godflesh? Don't even try to argue that one.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh d_m, would you, could you upload How To Sell, please. 

I'm still waiting for Avant Metal.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 27, 2007)

While you're waiting for that, download those Empyrium albums. If you like Opeth and Agalloch, I can't see you not enjoying them.

I'm gonna pimp _Om_ by Negură Bunget later, which is easily one of the finest post-2000 black metal albums.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2007)

I am.

I've got the first one going as we speak.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll also pimp _Carriers of Dust_ to satisfy your lust for avant-garde metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2007)

I like how it's a "lust" instead of an intelligent, and intriguing hunger for knowledge. .

I already repped you recently, so I can't just yet.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 27, 2007)

> Bah, lame industrial grindcore bands really aren't avant-garde metal.



When did Godflesh become industrial grindcore? xD

Also, Boskov, for "avant garde" metal, check out Le Scrawl. They're a mix of death/grind, ska and lounge music. Very fun band.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 27, 2007)

They aren't avant-garde. They're one of the first industrial metal bands. Oh, and I also find it funny that you periodically whore out recommending fairly well-known bands on this site for a few days at a time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 27, 2007)

What is "avant garde"? Seriously, I'd just consider avant-garde to be very out-there music, like Primus or Mr. Bungle.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 27, 2007)

Both of those bands have avant-garde elements. Avant-garde structures in music are defined by experimentation utilizing atypical song structures and combining elements of many different types of music to create experimental music that is often very difficult to classify by genre.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 27, 2007)

I honestly wouldn't know. I don't listen to avant-garde music that often, and the only ones I DO listen to are ones that Boskov would've already heard before.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 27, 2007)

Some good examples of bands which play or have played avant-garde music are Mr. Bungle, Primus, Estradasphere, Secret Chiefs 3, Fantômas, The Residents, Sigh, Solefald, Ulver, Arcturus, Mirrorthrone, and UneXpect. There's way more, but those seem to be some popular ones who have made pretty great music.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 27, 2007)

> Estradasphere, Secret Chiefs 3,





> Arcturus, Mirrorthrone,



and



> Solefald



Are the only ones I've never heard.

I've heard the other ones, though.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 27, 2007)

I pimped a Mirrorthrone album today, which is linked in my signature. I can also pimp _The Sham Mirrors_ by Arcturus if you want to hear it. It's like trip-hop meets black metal with Garm doing clean vocals, and he's an amazing singer.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, but no thanks. I'm not a big fan of avant-garde music or black metal, though, I'll DL it when I'm in a more weird music mood.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> When did Godflesh become industrial grindcore? xD
> 
> Also, Boskov, for "avant garde" metal, check out Le Scrawl. They're a mix of death/grind, ska and lounge music. Very fun band.


 
I will, sounds like my kind of music. 

'Cause ya'll know me like dat.



Dr. David Friendly said:


> What is "avant garde"? Seriously, I'd just consider avant-garde to be very out-there music, like Primus or Mr. Bungle.


 
Avant-garde, as it is described now in music, generally has one of two meanings, (Or both, in some cases, like Sleepytime Gorilla Musem): 

1-Exerimental music in general, whether it ranges from Mr. Bungle/John Zorn Jazz Experimentation, or Godspeed You! Black Emperor's use of all sorts of instruments in their music, combined with a rather (at the time) atypical song structure and chord.

2-Music, generally rock in most cases, that uses actual avant garde song structures in their music, combining the dissonance, and disharmony of 17th century avant garde classical composers, with more traditional forms of music, like again, rock or metal. Though this type is more or less the smaller of the two, it shows itself in many types of genres.

X3


----------



## Trias (Dec 27, 2007)

3- Music created by bands or artists who don't know jackshit about music and composition and have no enstrumental mastery, so try to look "willingly out of structure" in order to hide their lack of ability. 

 4- Music created by bands or artists who simply think that whole theories and technical bullshit is that, bullshit, hence no need to limit yourself with them. 

 5- A term made up by some metal geek, who's now laughing his ass off with this whole classification wars going on forums.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2007)

Trias said:


> 3- Music created by bands or artists who don't know jackshit about music and composition and have no enstrumental mastery, so try to look "willingly out of structure" in order to hide their lack of ability.
> 
> 4- Music created by bands or artists who simply think that whole theories and technical bullshit is that, bullshit, hence no need to limit yourself with them.
> 
> *5- A term made up by some metal geek, who's now laughing his ass off with this whole classification wars going on forums.*




Guilty as charged.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 27, 2007)

you guys need alot more proper avant-garde music. Talking about it in a metal thread to me is proof that your experience with proper French avant-garde music is limited

I lol a Primus being called avant-garde. Only early Residents is more what avant-garde music really sounds like XD They're too conventional now to be considored it now though (yes, i fucking went there)

:3

I did make a list somewhere, but alas, it is gone. Just get some Erik Hinds or Acousticle in ya and you're on a right start XD


----------



## Trias (Dec 27, 2007)

French Metal?


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 27, 2007)

French


----------



## Audrey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey, a lot of French music is good. Screw you guys.


----------



## Trias (Dec 27, 2007)

Audrey is french, %100 proven. 

 Actually, some of the bands I worship are french, (Symbyosis leadin' them) but, lol, French Avant-Garde music is something I definitely don't want to dig out, for I usually dream of a time when I'll stop digging out music that will make me want to poke my eardrums out.)


----------



## Audrey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm Italian. Most of the French bands I listen to make electronic music, black metal, ambient music or post-punk.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2007)

d_m, did you read my post HM?

I THINK NOT!

OTHERWISE YOU WOULD HAVE SEEN IT!


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 27, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> d_m, did you read my post HM?
> 
> I THINK NOT!
> 
> OTHERWISE YOU WOULD HAVE SEEN IT!



oh i did, but i was more pointing out the hilarity behind talking about avant-garde music in a metal thread XD (and dont throw your avant-metal crap0la at me, i know the difference XD)


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 27, 2007)

To be fair Dave, almost all the avant-garde music has hefty doses of metal involved.

So it is not entirely inappropriate.

Also, having listened to _Sworn to a Great Divide_ (*Soilwork*), and I can say it is....ok.

I would not go out of my way to share it (I would instead use _Natural Born Chaos_ being the Devy fanboy I am), nor am I likely to keep it on my hard drive much longer. It has some nice moments, and some of the clean vocals appeal, but on the whole it is mediocre in comparison to some of their previous efforts.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> oh i did, but i was more pointing out the hilarity behind talking about avant-garde music in a metal thread XD (and dont throw your avant-metal crap0la at me, i know the difference XD)


 
Don't go all elitist on me, that's my job. 

I can wiki the difference, if you'd like.

I need proper avant garde classical composer music for sure, but, oh, I know the difference, Dave, I know.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 28, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> To be fair Dave, almost all the avant-garde music has hefty doses of metal involved.



This is what im saying, it DOESN'T. Classic avant-garde, which the Doc has also pointed, is completely VOID of ANY genre XD

There is a complete overshadowing of proper avant-garde by avant-metalheads, and it's a crying shame


----------



## Trias (Dec 28, 2007)

I fail to see how Avant-garde is void of other genres, thus an entirely different genre itself.

 Explain please.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 28, 2007)

i'll give an example:

two very promimnent acts in avant-garde, let's say Negativland and Erik Hinds. Their music can't be compared because they play two different styles of music. The only thing that they have in common is that they have taken a huge, royal dump on song structure and conception of music. 

Perhaps saying "void" was a wrong choice of words, because more often than not it borrows alot of elements, i just get rubbed up the wrong way when im told most avant-garde has metal influence when it really doesnt XD


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> This is what im saying, it DOESN'T. Classic avant-garde, which the Doc has also pointed, is completely VOID of ANY genre XD


 
I say this in all seriousness when I say: Enlighten me.

I've always been fascinated by what I've read about, and the little I've heard of actuall avant garde musicians, and their. If you'd be so kind, my good moderator, I'd like some albums plox. If you don't, I'm reporting your for mod abuse.




> There is a complete overshadowing of proper avant-garde by avant-metalheads, and it's a crying shame


 
Oh no did not just insult my crew, yo. I'm gonna tear your shit up, son!


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I say this in all seriousness when I say: Enlighten me.
> 
> I've always been fascinated by what I've read about, and the little I've heard of actuall avant garde musicians, and their. If you'd be so kind, my good moderator, I'd like some albums plox. If you don't, I'm reporting your for mod abuse.


 
I'll see what I can rustle up. I've got so much random crap on this machine it's amazing that I can still hold my sanity XD

EDIT: Just found some Pierre Schaeffer, perfect :3



> Oh no did not just insult my crew, yo. I'm gonna tear your shit up, son!



Unintentional, coz i love avant-metal too XD


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2007)

I love you. <3


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 29, 2007)

there ya go, avant-garde pioneer and not a trace of metal in sight


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, I will bite. Though from the review I wonder at what I am getting myself into.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 29, 2007)

i'm just here to educate :3 

and pimp alot...


----------



## Moony (Dec 29, 2007)

I say i listen to Metal.. but the truth is only subgenres of Metal .. because i hate alot of metal..

I mostly Listen to Death/Black metal.. I havent every listened to Doom Metal, might like it.. not sure but i know Grindcore SUCKS

The bands on my itunes are..
Darkthrone
Mayhem
aZaril
Cannibal Corpse
Gorgoroth
Nile
Dimmu Borgir
Behemoth
Black Sabbath
Bolt Thrower
Morbid Angel
Immortal

but I also listen to

Beherit
Burzum
Arsona
Vader
Testament
Metallica(early)
Carcass 
Entombed
.. and a lot of shit


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Dec 30, 2007)

Moony said:


> I say i listen to Metal.. but the truth is only subgenres of Metal .. because i hate alot of metal..
> 
> I mostly Listen to Death/Black metal.. I havent every listened to Doom Metal, might like it.. not sure but i know Grindcore SUCKS
> 
> ...



That is some heavy sh*t you got there!

Ever heard of a band called "All Shall Perish" I think you'd like them.

Some other bands you might like are "Beneath The Massacre", "Aborted", "Job For A Cowboy" and "Anaal Nathrahk".


----------



## Moony (Dec 30, 2007)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> That is some heavy sh*t you got there!
> 
> Ever heard of a band called "All Shall Perish" I think you'd like them.
> 
> Some other bands you might like are "Beneath The Massacre", "Aborted", "Job For A Cowboy" and "Anaal Nathrahk".


Thanks and idk All Shall Perish sounds familiar..

Never heard of Beneath The Massacre

Heard of Aborted and Anaal Nathrahk(might have listened to Anaal Nathrahk, i think i have once.. they were pretty good if i remember correctly)

I absolutely hate Job for a cowboy.. dumbest shit ive ever heard.. lol but thats my opinion


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2007)

Needs Meshuggah if you want heavy.


----------



## Trias (Dec 30, 2007)

lol @ Burzum, Immortal and Dimmu_ Burger_.


----------



## Moony (Dec 30, 2007)

I can understand u lolling at Dimmu..

But Burzum, you have mental issues..

and Immortal was and is untouchable, some of the best bm ever made.

i noticed u didnt lol at Gorgoroth.. but really they wont even fucking publish their lyrics but they say its not about music its about the message.. lol


----------



## Audrey (Dec 30, 2007)

Burzum is hilarious. Varg is a funny guy. Expecting people to take him seriously after all the stuff he's done is a joke.


----------



## Vongola (Dec 30, 2007)

Moony you've got some great bands on your list, dimmu borgir and gorgoroth are the shit.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 30, 2007)

wait wait wait, you hate grindcore yet list Cannibal Corpse (forerunner of death-grind) and Carcass (father of goregrind next to Impetigo and Dead Infection) in your list? Unless you mean "old school" grindcore, which is a punk genre anyway

-is a grind, death tard -


----------



## Trias (Dec 30, 2007)

Moony said:


> I can understand u lolling at Dimmu..
> 
> But Burzum, you have mental issues..
> 
> ...



 Dimmu Burger is a band which I simply want to think out of existence,

 Burzum, aka Varg's one-man band, is nothing more than a joke because of the artist being a complete retard. (Not to mention he was the one that had mental issues lol)

 And Immortal's whole appearance, their videos and pictures, are enough to laugh my ass every damn time I see any of them. 

 No matter how good they play their instruments or how thoughtful their music (not to mention that Immortal is neither very technical or very thoughtful) I usually fail to take a band serious when they are dressed like third-class horror movie leads.

 lol


----------



## Jugger (Dec 30, 2007)

Finland is country where you can find so fucking good and many heavy metal band like sonata arctica, children of bodom, nightwish and many other


----------



## Moony (Dec 30, 2007)

Trias said:


> Dimmu Burger is a band which I simply want to think out of existence,
> 
> Burzum, aka Varg's one-man band, is nothing more than a joke because of the artist being a complete retard. (Not to mention he was the one that had mental issues lol)
> 
> ...



I agree with the Immortal pictures and MUSIC VIDEOS.. but their Live in Cologne in 1993(idk if i spelled that city right or w/e it is) is awesome + most of their live stuff is fine.. except when they have their shirts off, theyre getting too fat to do that lol

Burzum, I like the music.. I dont think of all Varg has done before it.. He played on De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas didnt he? but should i stop liking Mayhem because of that?

Dimmu was the First bmish band i ever listened to really so i cant say i hate them, but i only listen to a few songs off Enthrone Darkness and Stormblast, not any after


anyways why is everyone like looking down on my list because there is 2 bands that are typically hated..(dimmu borgir and Burzum..) plus ur using excuses ive heard so many times it isnt funny anymore.. just comment on a band u like in it dont bash me for 1 u dont like please.


I mean I dont like a lot of Grindcore because its stupid, isnt some shit like Pig Destroyer grind or something? lol


And to Audrey, Wolves in the Throne Room .. lol k and ur making fun of a band on my list, you dont even need to listen to them to tell they are gay.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah it is. But your definition of stupid is a bit...i dunno, vague?

Grindcore isn't, on a musical standpoint in anycase, meant to be taken seriously. 

Not trying to convert you or anything, but to call grindcore stupid is like calling a cat a cat, if you know what i mean. There are a lot of brilliant grindcore bands out there, but seeing as you like Carcass, you'd probably like alot of the more "metallish" gore acts like:

Aborted
Rompeprop
Impetigo
Dead Infection
mid/late Napalm Death (you can never go wrong with ND: that's 20 years of extreme music)
Regurgitate
Prostitute Disfigurement
Eardelete
324
Fleshless

and the like. Give 'em a shot, you may be surprised. Try Brujeria too, very death-grindy with this entire Mexican gimmick thing going. Embury of ND is one of its founding members and most grindcore fans and death metal fans alike rate them highly for good reason.

If not, well, i dunno XD different strokes


----------



## Moony (Dec 30, 2007)

I cant lie, Napalm Death is Awesome..

I should of rephrased.. I haven't liked most of the Grindcore I've listened to(which really isnt that much)


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 30, 2007)

ahhhh, 'splains it. If you're interest, hit me up and i can give some good recommendations. Check out some of the bands i listed too if you are interested that is.

And yes, Napalm Death are, in my opinion, one of the ballsiest metal acts to have ever lived XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 30, 2007)

> Try Brujeria too, very death-grindy with this entire Mexican gimmick thing going.



Amen, dude. Satanistic drug dealing commie grind.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 30, 2007)

and also give Impaled a shot. They're like a Carcass tribute band that got out of hand and became awsome in their own way. I actually prefer them to Carcass.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 30, 2007)

Moony said:


> And to Audrey, Wolves in the Throne Room .. lol k and ur making fun of a band on my list, you dont even need to listen to them to tell they are gay.



I listen to Burzum and I've definitely listened to his music longer than you, kid. I just don't take Varg and his stupid actions seriously. Not to mention I'm not using an inverted cross avatar on a Naruto forum and trying to act like a black metal elitist. The fact that you're on this site getting upset because we made fun of the musician shows that you're not someone to be taken seriously.

Tell me what's wrong with Wolves in the Throne Room, because they're not nearly as bad as Dimmu Borgir, since they actually know how to make black metal and do it in an original way while still being true to the origins of the genre. Try to actually know what you're talking about it you're going to talk about it.

Don't be stupid, since I'm pretty sure I know more than you about this.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 30, 2007)

Varg's first ablum is novelty. Have you heard those vocals?


----------



## Audrey (Dec 30, 2007)

Verg himself has said it took him a while to figure out exactly how to utilize his vocals, and has called his first two albums complete trash with no musical value.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 30, 2007)

I actually prefer Varg's darkwave stuff.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 30, 2007)

The first one of those isn't that good, but the second one is a far improvement. I still think that _Filosofem_ stands as his most perfect creation.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 30, 2007)

On an unrelated note, this band is beast.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 30, 2007)

_Filosofem_ is possibly my favourite black metal album, alongside Blut Aus Nord's _The Work Which Transforms God_ and Darkthrone's _Transilvanian Hunger_


----------



## Audrey (Dec 30, 2007)

I know way too many to be able to narrow it down to just a few favorites.


----------



## Moony (Dec 31, 2007)

Audrey said:


> I listen to Burzum and I've definitely listened to his music longer than you, kid. I just don't take Varg and his stupid actions seriously. Not to mention I'm not using an inverted cross avatar on a Naruto forum and trying to act like a black metal elitist. The fact that you're on this site getting upset because we made fun of the musician shows that you're not someone to be taken seriously.
> 
> Tell me what's wrong with Wolves in the Throne Room, because they're not nearly as bad as Dimmu Borgir, since they actually know how to make black metal and do it in an original way while still being true to the origins of the genre. Try to actually know what you're talking about it you're going to talk about it.
> 
> Don't be stupid, since I'm pretty sure I know more than you about this.



Well.. in the MUSIC department we arent talking about someone's ACTIONS that have nothing to do with music really(like him switchin his beliefs n shit)..

ok, my inverted cross.. 'Elitist' yeah i had what 3 or 4 bm bands that i listen to, yeah im really trying to be an Elitist lol, You act like Black metal is the only antichristian thing in the world(some antichristians dont even listen to music and what about antichristian deathmetal? i prefer death over black most of the time so i wouldnt even be interested in being a BM 'Elitist').. I use that as my avatar, when really im not even Antichristian.... lol I dont care what others believe (I think your a guy right? im not sure.. but ur using a women as an avatar but i dont say anything..)

Ok I dont take anyone serious on the Internet, for example go to some thread that says 'The Worst Thing You'd Do to the Person You Hate'... 
if you take all those posts seriously then wtf? I posted id cut them open w/ a chainsaw and fuck their guts(aka chainsaw gutsfuck) but would i really do that? no.

BTW, Im the one trying to be a Black Metal 'Elitist' when you say at least Wolves in the Throne Room can make BM in the 'Original' way.. 
lol im not saying you are,but you sound like one of those ' ITz n0t tr00 Bm' people


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, I'm really glad that I decided to look to see what type of forums where in the music section.  I never expected there to be a metal section.  Forgive me if this has already been discussed (I don't really have the time or patience to read through 190 pages of discussions) but have any of you heard of Into Eternity?  I think they're an awesome band.  High and low vocals, insanely fast double bassing, what's there not to like?


----------



## Audrey (Dec 31, 2007)

Moony said:


> (I think your a guy right? im not sure.. but ur using a women as an avatar but i dont say anything..)



That's not even the same thing, not to mention that I'm not a guy. 



> Ok I dont take anyone serious on the Internet



Then why overreact to what was _obviously_ a joke about Burzum? Oh, no! I'd better insult people's taste in music because they said something bad about mine. I'm not taking them seriously! X3



> BTW, Im the one trying to be a Black Metal 'Elitist' when you say at least Wolves in the Throne Room can make BM in the 'Original' way..
> lol im not saying you are,but you sound like one of those ' ITz n0t tr00 Bm' people



lol how can u maek fun ov burzum wen u liek wolves in teh throne r00m?!?@!?!?!?!?@#

It's funny how all I said was that Varg was hilarious and I don't take him seriously, and you felt the need to insult me meanwhile you supposedly don't take the internet seriously.

Sorry, but your current words don't match up with your past actions. You're trying to come up with too many points about why you're right for me to think you were being anything but serious.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 31, 2007)

well, not to stop you two whilst you're in full-stride of wanting to take swipes at eachother...


----------



## Trias (Dec 31, 2007)

So all in all, Mr Vikernes can redeem himself only by murdering Dani Filth and then spending rest of his years in prison, without trying to make music. End of discussion.

 P.S: Eric Johnson owns your ass, fellow metal-heads.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 31, 2007)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wow, I'm really glad that I decided to look to see what type of forums where in the music section.  I never expected there to be a metal section.  Forgive me if this has already been discussed (I don't really have the time or patience to read through 190 pages of discussions) but have any of you heard of Into Eternity?  I think they're an awesome band.  High and low vocals, insanely fast double bassing, what's there not to like?


Yeah, Into Eternity is good prog metal. Dead or Dreaming and Buried in Oblivion are both great albums and I like them a great deal. I was really disappointed with The Scattering of Ashes though, I don't like the new vocalist and they started moving to a more power metally direction which I didn't like.


----------



## Trias (Dec 31, 2007)

Power? *sigh*


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 31, 2007)

I never liked Into Eternity, at all.

I saw them open for Dream Theater, and while Redemption was alright, I did not like Into Eternity at all.  I guess it's just me, really, but they really didn't catch with me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I never liked Into Eternity, at all.
> 
> I saw them open for Dream Theater, and while Redemption was alright, I did not like Into Eternity at all.  I guess it's just me, really, but they really didn't catch with me.



I saw the same tour, but probably not at the same place.  I went to the one at Universal Studios, CA.  The members of Into Eternity are pretty chill, they came up and talked to my friends and me.  Well, they talked to my friends more.  The cool thing was that they actually recognized them as "the tall guys with really long hair" that go to all their concerts.

By the way, I heard that Dream Theater is going on tour again and Opeth would be playing for them.  That would be a really long set, Dream Theater and Opeth both have some really long songs.


----------



## Jesus (Earth 2) (Dec 31, 2007)

Children of Bodom are pretty cool in my book. I also like Ensiferum, and thats pretty much the only metal I've listened to.
Dethklok don't count


----------



## Altron (Dec 31, 2007)

Jesus (Earth 2) said:


> Children of Bodom are pretty cool in my book. I also like Ensiferum, and thats pretty much the only metal I've listened to.
> Dethklok don't count



And thats why you will never be accepted in the MD till you convert to metalism!


----------



## Audrey (Dec 31, 2007)

There's plenty of people in this board that don't really listen to metal. What are you talking about?


----------



## Altron (Dec 31, 2007)

Audrey said:


> There's plenty of people in this board that don't really listen to metal. What are you talking about?



Messing around, thats it really  And trying to make him listen to more metal, and convert him to metalism!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 31, 2007)

I prefer math metal, like Bread Winner.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 31, 2007)

forgotten_hero said:


> By the way, I heard that Dream Theater is going on tour again and Opeth would be playing for them. That would be a really long set, Dream Theater and Opeth both have some really long songs.


 
It's actually some sort of festival that's going to be on tour in the US this year.  The main headlines, as of yet, are Dream Theater, Opeth and Between the Buried and Me.  Given the chance, I'd go in a hearbeat.




Cell said:


> I prefer math metal, like Bread Winner.


 
Behold... the Fucking-Arctopus


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 31, 2007)

Cell said:


> I prefer math metal, like Bread Winner.



you just reminded me that i needed to get some Botch. thankyou


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2008)

Man, Dethklok has some crazy good music (and a funny show too).  I'm bummed out that I didn't get tickets for the Iron Maiden concert.  I went last year and I was disappointed; they didn't play The Trooper or Run To The Hills.  I mean, come on what's a Maiden concert without The Trooper?

Hope you all had a safe and happy New Years.


----------



## Trias (Jan 1, 2008)

What's a Maiden concert without the Trooper? Simple, something much better than a Maiden Concert without Remember Tomorrow.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 1, 2008)

I've never really liked Iron Maiden. So many people I know love them.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2008)

I like Fintroll now.


----------



## Trias (Jan 1, 2008)

They're definitely not one of my favourites, but I definitely like them. Adrian Smith is a very unique player, Harris is an animal, they had three very good vocalists (Di Anno was just very special, Bailey had contributed a whole new atmosphere to Maiden songs, and Dickinson, despite not having any unique specialities, is simply an awesome frontman and vocalist) and some of their songs are just too good. Remember Tomorrow is definitely a song that touched my heart, as well as a number of other Maiden songs. 

 And lastly, they're one of the few metal bands that's popular and well-known even in World-Wide Mainstream music industry without selling the metal community.

 I personally like them, and even if their music does not appeal to you, they're a band to admire.

 @Doc / You like Finntroll only now?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2008)

I mean, it's certainly not a traditional form of extreme metal.  The Polka instrumentation is awesome, and not to mention they'd be a decent death metal band without that.  I just like goofy music.

I hadn't heard them 'til now.

I saw someone call them Polka Metal, and then I said, "Damn, I need this now."


----------



## Trias (Jan 1, 2008)

Watch the video for trollhammaren. It's genius.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2008)

Will do.

Oh, and Flying Luttenbachers: John Zorn ripoffs or am I missing something?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2008)

Finntroll is the band with the accordian in it right?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2008)

Polka instruments + Folky Death Metal.

Damn, it's awesome.

But now I'm on the Flying Lutten Bachers.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 1, 2008)

Nobody in this conversation said this yet, but a lot of people think Finntroll is a black metal band, but they're a folk/viking metal band with death growls and polka and humpaa influences. The only album by them with any black metal sound is their most recent, and it's still not that pronounced. They're a fun band, though.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 1, 2008)

Haha, you guys might not believe this but it's a true story. A friend of mine posted a topic about Finntroll's Trollhammaren EP on this one forum in 2004 and uploaded two songs as samples. Not long after that, one of Finntrolls members registered on the forums and very politely asked him to take them down, but still showed their gratitude to him for liking their music. That was pretty awesome. Too bad those were old forums and they don't exist anymore, otherwise I'd show the topic.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2008)

I've seen Steve Wilson on PA, DragonSlayer. 

Beat that!

I said death, Audrey. 

Regardless, I love them now.   Fun band is fun.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 1, 2008)

> I've seen Steve Wilson on PA, DragonSlayer


So have I! I even posted a question about PT's next direction for him once (or rather, it was related to his influences) but I don't think it was ever answered.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm still in love with Sir Davinda Cockalot.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 1, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I said death, Audrey.



I know. 



Audrey said:


> *Nobody in this conversation said this yet*, but a lot of people think Finntroll is a black metal band


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 1, 2008)

Turisas are kinda cool.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm still overjoyed that Matt Barlow rejoined Iced Earth.  I really hope they come tour in North America soon.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 2, 2008)

Finntroll is viking/folk metal viking metal bands have some elements from black metal so it sounds bit similar. Finntroll doesn?t have accordion. But there is band like Turisas and Korpiklaani where have accordion and violin.


----------



## Trias (Jan 2, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Haha, you guys might not believe this but it's a true story. A friend of mine posted a topic about Finntroll's Trollhammaren EP on this one forum in 2004 and uploaded two songs as samples. Not long after that, one of Finntrolls members registered on the forums and very politely asked him to take them down, but still showed their gratitude to him for liking their music. That was pretty awesome. Too bad those were old forums and they don't exist anymore, otherwise I'd show the topic.



 Well, in this forum, I mean, NF, vocalist from Dreamtone (a turkish prog metal band) had found me and talked me about their album sales and stuff. Kinda. I guess he was searching for the mispelled album name, then came across me.

 Mine beats you all 



forgotten_hero said:


> I'm still overjoyed that Matt Barlow rejoined Iced Earth.  I really hope they come tour in North America soon.



 lol Iced Earth. I say 6 months before Schaffer idiot argues with Barlow and kicks kim out.



Jugger said:


> Finntroll is viking/folk metal viking metal bands have some elements from black metal so it sounds bit similar. Finntroll doesn?t have accordion. But there is band like Turisas and Korpiklaani where have accordion and violin.



 Hmm, speaking of which, I feel like doing a Korpiklaani pimp.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Trias said:


> Well, in this forum, I mean, NF, vocalist from Dreamtone (a turkish prog metal band) had found me and talked me about their album sales and stuff. Kinda. I guess he was searching for the mispelled album name, then came across me.
> 
> Mine beats you all .



I've had both ArnoCorps and Rompeprop come to these forums due to pimps


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

I've talked to the guys from Wolves in the Throne Room, Night of Procer Veneficus and Esoterica of Chaos Moon.

Oh, and the vocalist of Woods of Ypres, but they're awful. He sent me an angry PM on Last.fm because I said his band was boring and kind of awful.

Woods of Ypres - The Northern Cold music video:


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

unless their drummer thought he was in a grindcore band, he should calm down on them blast beats and snare hits, jeezus


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you think the clean vocals and lyrics are as funny as I find them? Remember that it's supposed to be black metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

it's more the lyrics to me. Is he seriously singing "i'm alone in the dark?" and wanting to be taken seriously? XD


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

It's actually "I'm alone in the north!" and it's a song about being unloved or something. The clean vocals sound like bad 90's mainstream metal and alternative music. AAAAAAAANGSTY 

I also love the keyboardist and her pink hair.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

lmao, thats even worse!


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot. I also talked to Nameless Void of Negative Plane and the guy from Drowning the Light.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2008)

I love Fintroll now.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I love Fintroll now.



why dont you just change your avatar and signature to a Finntroll set and pretend you're like their biggest fan now or something


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

I've gotta pimp more black metal albums to start off 2008 in a kvlt way.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> why dont you just change your avatar and signature to a Finntroll set and pretend you're like their biggest fan now or something


 
You know what?

I will, I'm going to do it.

That's right.


Audrey said:


> I've gotta pimp more black metal albums to start off 2008 in a kvlt way.


 
I expect miracles.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You know what?
> 
> I will, I'm going to do it.
> 
> That's right..



You do that...


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm trying to pimp some of my crazy metal, but Sharebee won't let me.


----------



## Trias (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmph, we were talking about the people we'd talked in forums  I've also talked many on different places and internet sites, including Brian Carroll, Gary Thomas, and many more. Suckers. 

 lol @ black metal groups that use forests as video material. Funny how the keyboard part was better than rest of the whole song. And goddammit, why does half of these people think that redhead suits them if they listen to metal? :/

 And I thought blast beats were much more of a black/death metal thing than grindcore, really? 

 You know, I don't think men should all have bears and moustaches and stuff, but these guys look ridicilous with that kind of bald cheeks. Especially the vocalists. They look as sissy as Varg.

 And... Doc ain't got no crazy metal.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

Trias said:


> lol @ black metal groups that use forests as video material. Funny how the keyboard part was better than rest of the whole song. And goddammit, why does half of these people think that redhead suits them if they listen to metal? :/



Not to mention how angsty and worried about people saying they're a terrible band on the internet the band leader is.



> And I thought blast beats were much more of a black/death metal thing than grindcore, really?



Blast beats and snares are a huge part of black metal drumming. In case anyone is wondering, I think the guy in Wolves in the Throne Room is a really good drummer.



> You know, I don't think men should all have bears and moustaches and stuff, but these guys look ridicilous with that kind of bald cheeks. Especially the vocalists. They look as sissy as Varg.



Varg actually avoided most of the clichés of black metal, such as having corpsepaint in all his pictures or having copious amounts of facial hair. He's also in a lot of pictures where he looks like a very happy young man. He does have all those hilarious sword, mace and armor pictures, though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2008)

I has crazy metal, it actually scared me a little when I listened to it the first time.

Only Sleepytime Gorilla Museum and Idiot Flesh has ever done that to me.


----------



## Trias (Jan 2, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Not to mention how angsty and worried about people saying they're a terrible band on the internet the band leader is.



 Well, you'd be worried if your band had sucked. 



> Blast beats and snares are a huge part of black metal drumming. In case anyone is wondering, I think the guy in Wolves in the Throne Room is a really good drummer.



 That's what I'm saying, it's indeed a huge part of black metal and death metal drumming, it should be no less than grindcore.



> Varg actually avoided most of the clich?s of black metal, such as having corpsepaint in all his pictures or having copious amounts of facial hair. He's also in a lot of pictures where he looks like a very happy young man. He does have all those hilarious sword, mace and armor pictures, though.



 Yes, he looked like a ridicilous sissy in armor with maces 'n stuff. 



 @Doc lol, they're kinda same group anyways. I dare you to pimp our interested-in-mechanic-song-tittles friends.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Trias said:


> And I thought blast beats were much more of a black/death metal thing than grindcore, really?



Twas invented by a grindcore drummer and is used by almost every single grindcore band i have listened to post 1984 XD Though, this is testament to its use, black and death metal have used it alot too.

But he was using a type of blast beat which is primarily 32nd bass and 16th snare

I forget the name of that variation, but that is almost exclusively the type found in grindcore as, which you can imagine, is played a stupidly fast rate with the snare creating a "wall of noise"

Most blast beats outside of it are 32nd bass notes and 8 snares
:3


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

Trias said:


> Well, you'd be worried if your band had sucked.



It was the way he responded. His PM was something along the lines of this:

"You have some nerve insulting us right before we release a new album. You have no right to do that without hearing our new music! I don't actually care, but I don't think it's right that you think you can call us overrated. You don't know what our music is about! I've put the last several years of my life into this band, and we haven't made any money! We're not sell-outs!"

All I said to warrant this response was that I thought they were overrated and I didn't like his vocals.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2008)

Idiot Flesh and SGM the same?

Kinda, but not really.  Idiot Flesh is like Mr. Bungle, but SGM is incredibly original.  YEAH I SAID IT, WHAT NOW?!  

And people keep telling me Mr. Bungle was the first of it's kind.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, and blast beats were used in hardcore punk as early as 1982, which is before they were used in grindcore or other music as far as I'm aware.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Oh, and blast beats were used in hardcore punk as early as 1982, which is before they were used in grindcore or other music as far as I'm aware.



this is true, though it was Mick Harris of ND and Charlie Banante of S.O.D. that sped it up to the nutso blast we know and love today XDLeast thats what i have always been taught to believe. I still have yet to hear a "fast" blast beat in hardcore punk y'see, and i listen to alot of punk


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of which, the term "Grind" is a reference to early Swans, which was one of Napalm Death's most prominent influences. They were also influential on Godflesh and many other bands.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Speaking of which, the term "Grind" is a reference to early Swans, which was one of Napalm Death's most prominent influences. They were also influential on Godflesh and many other bands.



yup, Harris described their LP (Cops i believe) as "grind". He then added the term "core" as a tongue-in-cheek reference to the hardcore influence in their music.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

I like Swans to the point of obsession, but I don't like many of their musical children. It's sad, really.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

well, its not like grindcore is an easy genre to get into anyway. Besides, there is always Scorn, which is like, Mick Harris' dub-beat tribute to Swans XD


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

As much as I like the slow and heavy early Swans albums, I listen to the later period Swans albums more, because their sound is more developed and the lyrics and vocals are of much higher quality.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

i have no preference myself

As i tend to have no preference to anything in regards of music XD


----------



## Trias (Jan 2, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Twas invented by a grindcore drummer and is used by almost every single grindcore band i have listened to post 1984 XD Though, this is testament to its use, black and death metal have used it alot too.
> 
> But he was using a type of blast beat which is primarily 32nd bass and 16th snare
> 
> ...



 Well, I'm not an expert on drumming, but the two kinds of blast beats are, first, hitting the kick and cymbal at the same time then hitting the snare, and secondly, hitting kick, cymbal and snare at the same time. I think that's the one you're talking about, cuz drummers of Discordance Axis & Brutal Truth usually do that one.

 Well, Grindcore is an easy genre anyways, they just do stuff like blast beats at 400 bpm.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Idiot Flesh and SGM the same?
> 
> Kinda, but not really.  Idiot Flesh is like Mr. Bungle, but SGM is incredibly original.  YEAH I SAID IT, WHAT NOW?!
> 
> And people keep telling me Mr. Bungle was the first of it's kind.



 I mean, as in band members.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, they have Nils, and I think that's it now.

And I have nothing to contribute to the Grindcore/Blast Beat History discussion, so I will post inane emoticons to cover up my ignorance. 





X3


----------



## Trias (Jan 2, 2008)

^ How could you forget  and  and 

 Forums are currently invaded by Tumor Sub-Forums. 

 I say we demand a Grindcore Discussion Sub-Forum.

 Or Mainstream Metal Bands Bashing Sub-Forum.

 Or Is DM Gay For Buckethead Sub-Forum.

 Or Is-Audrey-has-Her-Picture-on-Her-Avatar Sub-Forum.

 Or Will-Trias-Get-Modfucked-For-Spamming Sub-Forum.

 Lulz I'm in ur guitarcase, detuning ur guitar.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with all of these.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Trias said:


> Well, I'm not an expert on drumming, but the two kinds of blast beats are, first, hitting the kick and cymbal at the same time then hitting the snare, and secondly, hitting kick, cymbal and snare at the same time. I think that's the one you're talking about, cuz drummers of Discordance Axis & .



there are actually four variations XD I would drum them out on my drum machine, but i cannae be assed if im honest, you'll just have to trust me on that one.

And agreed, grindcore is easy, musically. But that's not the reason im deeply rooted with it :3



> I say we demand a Grindcore Discussion Sub-Forum.
> ...
> Or Is DM Gay For Buckethead Sub-Forum.



secondededed


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

I want a black metal subforum if you guys get those. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, then I'd need a Prog whore sub forum.

And that wouldn't be good.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Get some free penis enlargement!

for the benefit of those who want to know the 4 common blast beats XD

courtesy of my drum machine


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

That was kinda cool.


----------



## Trias (Jan 2, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> there are actually four variations XD I would drum them out on my drum machine, but i cannae be assed if im honest, you'll just have to trust me on that one.
> 
> And agreed, grindcore is easy, musically. But that's not the reason im deeply rooted with it :3
> 
> secondededed



 Well, said I wasn't an expert, I just know the two kinds. I can't even play it properly (geez, it's not my primary instrument and I don't have either instrument, or place, or time to practise) for all I know. 

 ...so you actually tell me going blast beats at 400 bpm is easy? 



Audrey said:


> I want a black metal subforum if you guys get those. X3



 How about "Audrey-likes-Christian-Rock" Sub-Forum?



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, then I'd need a Prog whore sub forum.
> 
> And that wouldn't be good.



 Yes, there'd be threads, liek,

 " Improperly Absurd Structural Progressive Atmospheric Rockish Metal Band: Telling Laws of Physics to Shut Up and Sit Down "

 " Drumming God of Modern Prog Scene, Overwhelming Feet of Gene, Whoring Hands of Flo, Cymbals of Terry; I present you KinkyFoot. "

 ...

 nightmare.


----------



## Trias (Jan 2, 2008)

Double-Post Drummi.... uhh, I mean, Double Posting.

 You had said you wouldn't be assed, DM?  You fall before my godly charm. 

 Whaaah.

 Goddammit. I need to cease this cool convo and get back to my drawings, I need to finish my works before the weekend.

 Have a night (or day, you damn Imperialist American Fascists) (wut?) filled with Power Metal of the Cheesiest Kind, dear people of MD.

 (speaking of which, I need to pimp moar good Power Metal I guess. I'll pimp Korpiklaani and another Galneryus album I think. Doc, you may be interested in Korpiklaani, they're kinda like Finntroll, but more repeatative, so I'll just pimp one album. More of it is not worthy enough to be pimped, but the band itself should still be tasted nonetheless.)


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Trias said:


> Well, said I wasn't an expert, I just know the two kinds. I can't even play it properly (geez, it's not my primary instrument and I don't have either instrument, or place, or time to practise) for all I know.
> 
> ...so you actually tell me going blast beats at 400 bpm is easy?



not at all, but it's easier to do than something a bit more technically demanding. YOu just need a) good timing b) endurance. Or you can cop out like i do and get a machine to do it 

ALSO GUYZ LOOK AT DIS!!!

something_goes_likes


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

That Earth album is my favorite to date.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 2, 2008)

I've yet to hear Swans. Anyone pimp me some?


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll do it, since I'm probably the biggest fan of them on this board.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I'll do it, since I'm probably the biggest fan of them on this board.



o rly?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 2, 2008)

Any of you ever tried to play the drum parts to an Into Eternity song?  They're really hard!  The other day my friends and I were jamming so we decided to try to play the first part of Beginning of the End, and none of us could do.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> o rly?



Yeah, really. That's why they're one of my top Last.fm artists and I picked them for my LP.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Yeah, really. That's why they're one of my top Last.fm artists and I picked them for my LP.



o rly? 

dont mind me, im in a funny mood XD


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2008)

I sense a contest coming on.

Trying playing Behold... The Arctopus or Meshuggah drums. 

AND NO NO ONE CAN PLAY CYBERGRIND DRUMS BEATS BECAUSE THEYRE DONE BY MACHINES I KNOW THAT DM AND I DONT CARE  SO HA THATS IT I WIN


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 2, 2008)

Vehemence are a decent band, eh?


----------



## Audrey (Jan 2, 2008)

X, go here: Link removed

I'll pimp a few more Swans albums in a few days.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Audrey. 

I think I need to do an Allan Holdsworth mega pimp. He does not get enough recognition around here.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, my prog elitism actually does give him respect.

I knew about him for some time, Metal Fatigue is pure awesome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 2, 2008)

Metal Fatigue is his worst album, IMO. Secrets, Atavachron, I.O.U., 16 Men of Tain, all much better.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 2, 2008)

Trias said:


> (speaking of which, I need to pimp moar good Power Metal I guess. I'll pimp Korpiklaani and another Galneryus album I think. Doc, you may be interested in Korpiklaani, they're kinda like Finntroll, but more repeatative, so I'll just pimp one album. More of it is not worthy enough to be pimped, but the band itself should still be tasted nonetheless.)



Korpiklaani are great.  I have their last 2 albums.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont' lol


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I sense a contest coming on.
> 
> Trying playing Behold... The Arctopus or Meshuggah drums.
> 
> AND NO NO ONE CAN PLAY CYBERGRIND DRUMS BEATS BECAUSE THEYRE DONE BY MACHINES I KNOW THAT DM AND I DONT CARE  SO HA THATS IT I WIN



except The Berzerker. Those WERE drum machines, but they managed to find someone to play them for live shows.

He actually broke the bottom of his spine and his ankle (unrelated to the drumming) so he cant actually play anymore. There is a video of him doing 240bpm snare hits though on youtube XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I sense a contest coming on.
> 
> Trying playing Behold... The Arctopus or Meshuggah drums.
> 
> AND NO NO ONE CAN PLAY CYBERGRIND DRUMS BEATS BECAUSE THEYRE DONE BY MACHINES I KNOW THAT DM AND I DONT CARE  SO HA THATS IT I WIN



Gene Hoglan could.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 2, 2008)

Just listened to some Swan, and they're pretty good.  I'm impressed with them.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

i rate him good because of Dark Angel, because im THAT cool


----------



## Trias (Jan 2, 2008)

^ ok pwned I gtfo.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 2, 2008)

Trias said:


> ^ ok pwned I gtfo.



bout time


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, well...

Mindflow is absolutely amazing.

So there.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 3, 2008)

It turns out that Klabautamann is an extremely good band. I'm going to buy their albums I think.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone here like Dragonforce?  I think they're pretty good.  They're one of my favorite power metal bands.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 4, 2008)

IN B4 SHITSTORM


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 4, 2008)

watz a drag0nforce?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2008)

Caldogg said:


> watz a drag0nforce?



Dragonforce is a power metal band, I'm pretty sure they're from England.  I guess you could call it happy music.  The only problem with them is that two of their albulms, Inhuman Rampage and Sonic Firestorm sound very similar to one another.  Other than that, they're awesome.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 4, 2008)

> Dragonforce is a power metal band, I'm pretty sure they're from England.



Whazza band?

COMPLETELY UNRELATED

I've started on metal. Children of Bodom is the only thing so far in my metal vocabularly.

Halps


----------



## Jugger (Jan 4, 2008)

If you like Children of bodom you should try Norther or Kalmah they are said to be similiar. I think they are way better tahan Children of bodom


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

Jugger said:


> If you like Children of bodom you should try Norther or Kalmah they are said to be similiar. I think they are way better tahan Children of bodom



You can bet your ass they are


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Trias (Jan 4, 2008)

CoB


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you have Fintroll in your life?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2008)

Children of Bodom is a good band.  I especially like their cover of 'Oops I Did It Again' or whatever that song is called.


----------



## Altron (Jan 5, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Do you have Fintroll in your life?



Love finntroll...To the post above you...Notable albums include Nattfodd, Ur Jordens Djup, and Jakten's Tid


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 5, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> Whazza band?
> 
> COMPLETELY UNRELATED
> 
> ...



How about a list of the ten albums from the world of Metal I can not get enough of?

Yes? 

Good.

*Nevermore* - _This Godless Endeavour_ Generally clean vocals, often startlingly powerful, intelligent, concise and scathing lyrics, backed by brilliant guitars, amazingly heavy drums and versatile bass-work. Heavy, melodic and intelligent.

*Therion* - _Secret of the Runes_ Symphonic opera meets metal in the truest grandiosity of both. Epic and powerful songs about Norse mythology, that is a must hear.

*Devin Townsend* - _Accelerated Evolution_ Pink Floyd influences wash through this intensely emotional, heavy and beautiful piece of metal. The guitars really shine in this album.

*Green Carnation* - _Light of Day, Day of Darkness_ One hour. One song. It flows with seemless elegance through metal, symphonic, operatic, ambient and even moments of jazz and electronica. Fifty musicians were involved in this epic masterpiece.

*Opeth* - _Ghost Reveries_ Heavy then haunting, beautiful and compellingly dark, this album continued to grow on me with spin after spin, and I now consider it one of my favourite works by these gentlemen. The vocal switched between melancholy clean vocals, and gutteral growls is a style Mikael performs effortlessly.

*Arcturus* - _The Sham Mirrors_ Like a carnival directed by a metal madman on a drug trip, as a friend of mine described it. I like to call it showmanship dressed in metal and keyboard wankery. Contains one of my favourite vocal moments.

*Strapping Young Lad* - _The New Black_ Simultaneously sly and blunt, The New Black is a masterpiece of caustic hate spewed on the rotting fecal pile called mainstream music, in particular the 'metal' scene. It is heavy, energetic, blood pumping, funny and catchy.

*Sigh* - _Imaginary Sonicscape_ A concept about dreaming that starts in the world of metal and brilliantly and often disturbingly flows around, telling a vivid tale. Truly a unique piece of work, by a group of phenomenally talented musicians connecting. Amazingly composed and executed.

*Pain* - _Psalms of Extinction_ Industrial, Nu-metal, death metal and hints of pink floyd, lift up and carry Peters heavy and powerful vocals and lyrics to new heights. This album explores all sorts of influences, without ever losing its own feel. 

*Enslaved* - _Below the Lights_ Dark, cold and haunting, Below the Lights like Therions Secret of the Runes, follows Norse mythology, and does so in a much darker manner. The entire album has a grim feel, with mooments of true beauty floating through to enhance the darkness.

I am sure a simple request in the Music Request thread will find most of those in one run.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 5, 2008)

You should also check out anything by Agalloch.


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Jan 5, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> How about a list of the ten albums from the world of Metal I can not get enough of?
> 
> Yes?
> 
> ...



That is a nice list.

Try Wintersun if you like Children of Bodom.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Anyone here like Dragonforce?  I think they're pretty good.  They're one of my favorite power metal bands.



Yeah, they're good if you like listening to a 10 minute guitar solo with nothing but endless blast beats for drums.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 5, 2008)

I finally listened to Light of Day, Day of Darkness on Christmas Eve. Right before Christmas. A good way to welcome gift day.


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Jan 5, 2008)

That is a great album/song/whatever. An hour song. Amazing, though.


----------



## Trias (Jan 5, 2008)

usernames are troublesome said:


> Try Wintersun if you like Children of Bodom.



 Wintersun is just irrevelant to CoB in my opinion, they're much more "prog" and "power" ish at times, and better than them in every single aspect. (And latter one is not a subjective opinion.)



Cell said:


> Yeah, they're good if you like listening to a 10 minute guitar solo with nothing but endless blast beats for drums.



 Yeah, because Dragonforce uses blast beats at drums...


----------



## Audrey (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> Yeah, they're good if you like listening to a 10 minute guitar solo with nothing but endless blast beats for drums.



DragonForce doesn't have blast beat drums.



Lord Yu said:


> I finally listened to Light of Day, Day of Darkness on Christmas Eve. Right before Christmas. A good way to welcome gift day.



I don't find that album interesting in any way aside from the fact that it's a single really long song. There's just no part of it that grabs me as anything special.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 5, 2008)

i think Cell needs to listen to my demonstration


----------



## trashed_jonas (Jan 5, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Anyone here like Dragonforce?  I think they're pretty good.  They're one of my favorite power metal bands.



ive only heard one song with them, the one thats with on guitar hero 3
anyway tought that song was awsome


----------



## Audrey (Jan 5, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> i think Cell needs to listen to my demonstration



Either he's not very knowledgeable of grindcore despite being a fan, or he's never actually heard a DragonForce song. Probably the latter.


----------



## Vongola (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a dimmu borgir playlist in my sig.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2008)

Dimmu Borgir is awesome.  One of my favorite songs of thiers is 'Kings of the Carnival Creation'.  I saw them live, but I missed the opening because a bunch of Mexicans were protesting and they were blocking a bunch of streets.  It just so happened that the street I needed to take was one of the ones they were blocking.


----------



## Trias (Jan 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Either he's not very knowledgeable of grindcore despite being a fan, or he's never actually heard a DragonForce song. Probably the latter.



 If the former is true, then it just shows how we shouldn't talk about shit if we don't know shit.

 If the latter is true, then it just shows how retarded this whole Power Metal bashing thing is becoming, e.g. bashing a Power Metal band without even listening to it. 

 If he just tried to make some kind of sarcasm there, which I do not think to be case, he failed. Pretty badly.

 *sigh*

 Now, for some insightful bashing...

_Hey guys lets eat Dimmu Burger, I heard that it's "sold" for a very cheap price! _ They leave the meat a bit too raw, though.


----------



## Trias (Jan 5, 2008)

Double-posting:

 I think I should do a Wintersun pimp sometime soon. Jari Maenpaa is just a godly player and composer. Wish they'd do more creative videos though. Money, I guess.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Either he's not very knowledgeable of grindcore despite being a fan, or he's never actually heard a DragonForce song. Probably the latter.



I've heard DragonForce before, and it's usually just a 8-9 minute solo. And I know quite a bit about grindcore. D8<


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> I've heard DragonForce before, and it's usually just a 8-9 minute solo. And I know quite a bit about grindcore. D8<



8-9 minute solo?  What song are you listening to?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

I was being sarcastic. 


Seriously, I'm not a big fan of power metal. It all sounds the same to me. I like Hatebreeder by CoB, but that's it.


----------



## Trias (Jan 5, 2008)

I can accept it to a degree when you say "it all sounds same to me" since some of them actually do sound same (but saying all sounds same is as lame as stating any other genre sounds same) but you like CoB's Hatebreeder _as Power Metal_?

 Usually it's idiots that relate CoB to Power Metal, whereas it's nothing different from your mediocre Melodic Death with very rare neo-classical influences, but I won't label you as such since you simply don't seem to have knowledge on the subject. 

 Lol, power metal sounds all the same.


----------



## trashed_jonas (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> I was being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'm not a big fan of power metal. It all sounds the same to me. I like Hatebreeder by CoB, but that's it.



almost everything with CoB is good


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

CoB are decent metal. Still, very over rated band.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 5, 2008)

trashed_jonas said:


> almost everything with CoB is good



This one needs time, a sandwich and a good playlist.


----------



## Trias (Jan 5, 2008)

Or raep. Yes.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 5, 2008)

CoB early stuff has quite heavy power metal influences. While I wouldn't classify them as being power metal, they definately have some of the stylings of the genre, like with some of the guitar work and the use of the keyboards for a symphonic effect.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

Dude, Caldogg, you're last.fm made me lol. Someone in your shoutbox said all of your music is grindcore. NONE OF IT IS.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 5, 2008)

It was Nub Fresh.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

MARILYN MANSON IS TOTALLY FUCKING GOTHIC INDUSTRIAL GRINDCORE


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, a lot of it used to be before i reset my charts. Pig Destroyer, Nasum, Rotten Sound, Napalm Death, etc.

BUT NOW I HAS TEH TRVE MARILYN MANSONZ GRINDCORE OMG!!!

But seriously, Manson does have some good shit


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

Marilyn Manson is just a really weak shock rocker who only impresses pre-teens.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 5, 2008)

well i still like him


----------



## Trias (Jan 5, 2008)

Caldogg said:


> CoB early stuff has quite heavy power metal influences. While I wouldn't classify them as being power metal, they definately have some of the stylings of the genre, like with some of the guitar work and the use of the keyboards for a symphonic effect.



 Not really, that guitar work is not very power metalistic, as many of the melodic death bands use similar melodies or structures on guitars. And Power Metal, is not only genre to employ keyboards to create a symphonic effect, actually, only a handful of Power Metal bands use keyboards to create that. In Power Metal, keyboards are usually much more agressive, whereas genres like Symphonic Rock, Gothic Metal, Gothic Rock, and etc, use that effect much more.

 Not only that, but also lyrics and band image differ significantly from the power metal genre, leaving not much to call them "power metal influenced" at all.

 P.S: Marily Manson is power metal.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 5, 2008)

Marilyn Manson is all 

but yeah, i suppose you are right, although you cannot deny that CoB has absolutely no influence from power metal. Many melodic death bands are also influenced by power metal, Kalmah is an example of this.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

Melodeath sucks.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 5, 2008)

Meshuggah is pure win.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> Melodeath sucks.



From my experience, this is _mostly_ my opinion about it. Us agreeing? wtf  X3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> From my experience, this is _mostly_ my opinion about it. Us agreeing? wtf  X3



Yeah, it sucks.


----------



## 64palms (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey, has anyone here heard the new Sigh?
Inked in Blood is the win.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 5, 2008)

64palms said:


> Hey, has anyone here heard the new Sigh?
> Inked in Blood is the win.



I own it on CD. I think that it's a definite step up from _Gallows Gallery_, but _Imaginary Sonicscape_ remains their best and most original work.


----------



## chibi_akuma (Jan 6, 2008)

Sigh is awesome!! The new album is quite good, but i'll have to agree with Audrey on that Imaginary Sonicscape remains as their best work.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2008)

_Imaginary Sonicscapes_ is one of those albums that gopes well above and beyond and makes it hard to release follow-up albums without looking lessened...

Like *Strapping Young Lad *- _City_


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 6, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I own it on CD. I think that it's a definite step up from _Gallows Gallery_, but _Imaginary Sonicscape_ remains their best and most original work.



I agree, _Imaginary Sonicscape_ is my favorite.  I couldn't get into Gallows Gallery at all.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 6, 2008)

Some Green Day fangirl thinks Jimi Hendrix sucks. Someone should teach this bad chick a lesson.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KflT28m8tY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## trashed_jonas (Jan 6, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Some Green Day fangirl thinks Jimi Hendrix sucks. Someone should teach this bad chick a lesson.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KflT28m8tY[/YOUTUBE]



thats just redicolus


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 6, 2008)

i hav the new Rotten sound :3


----------



## Jugger (Jan 6, 2008)

How many finnish metal band do you like? 
Just reading end of this topic i have seen many that i didn?t think to be know out side finland.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 6, 2008)

Finland doesn't even have that many good metal bands imo. Sweden is where it's at.

Though we have Callisto and Moonsorrow. <3

EDIT: Actually, I suppose we have plenty of decent / pretty good metal bands but I seriously don't think there's a single Finnish metal band which would even come close to being one of my favorites.


----------



## Yurijah (Jan 6, 2008)

finnish, ah?
hmm apocalyptica, nightwish, tarot, cob, amorphis, sonata arctica, stratovarius
that's what comes to my mind


----------



## Trias (Jan 6, 2008)

Finland > Sweden > Norvegia though, in terms of satyrical beauty. (sp?)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 6, 2008)

Death rule so hard... Symbolic is beast.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2008)

Finland have Hoyry-Kone and Alamaailman Vasarat.

How can they not be win?


----------



## Trias (Jan 6, 2008)

Death rule so hard, Human is and was their best. 

 Control Denied rules supreme, though.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 6, 2008)

I prefer Mantas, simply because no one has mentioned it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 6, 2008)

Dude, my dad LIVED across from Death Piggy when I was a baby.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 6, 2008)

Death Piggy were so fucking retarded it was hilarious

glad to see Brockie still got it though


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 6, 2008)

I've never liked GWAR or Death Piggy. They always seemed very boring. Fat Man's a good song, though.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 6, 2008)

GWAR, boring? Are you high? XD Have you seen them live? I assure you, live at least, they are far from it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 6, 2008)

They're just too jokey for me.


----------



## Slayz (Jan 6, 2008)

Why isn't there a subforum dedicated to metal ? As far as I'm concerned, there's no other music genre with so damn many subgenres


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 6, 2008)

We could be dumb and it would simply be called "\M/" or hardcore and call it AURK AURK ORC AUGGHHHH


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 6, 2008)

GWAR is a great band to see live.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 6, 2008)

anyone here know/like Boris, and if so, can you name me some good albums for awesome listening pleasure?


----------



## Audrey (Jan 6, 2008)

_Pink_ is probably one of the better ones to start with if you're not into relatively similar music already.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 7, 2008)

Cell said:


> Melodeath sucks.



Die....


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> We could be dumb and it would simply be called "\M/" or hardcore and call it AURK AURK ORC AUGGHHHH


 
I agree with this.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 7, 2008)

Lamb said:


> anyone here know/like Boris, and if so, can you name me some good albums for awesome listening pleasure?



to reiterate: Pink is their most accesiable. If you're feeling more adventerous, Feedbacker is great


----------



## Trias (Jan 7, 2008)

WarcoW said:


> Die....



 He's right, melodeath sucks, it's nothing but whirling fast guitar melodies flying around and endless blast beats.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 7, 2008)

Trias said:


> He's right, melodeath sucks, it's nothing but whirling fast guitar melodies flying around



I dunno, that's exactly what I like about it. There isn't any right or wrong here unless we're talking about internet elitism . It isn't just the tunes though. Bands like DT and IF are heavy on lyrical content. If has kinda sold out now but DT still kicks.

Me listening to old school metal since my preteens probably has a lot to do with loving this genre though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2008)

I listened to Soft Rock when I was younger because I didn't like much music, and that's all my parents listened to.  Now look at me.  Who'da thunk I'd listen to something like Idiot Flesh so much?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 7, 2008)

I listened to nothing of my own. My mom listened to a lot of soul. So I'd say its a bizarre turn that I came out to like metal so much.


----------



## Trias (Jan 7, 2008)

WarcoW said:


> I dunno, that's exactly what I like about it. There isn't any right or wrong here unless we're talking about internet elitism . It isn't just the tunes though. Bands like DT and IF are heavy on lyrical content. If has kinda sold out now but DT still kicks.
> 
> Me listening to old school metal since my preteens probably has a lot to do with loving this genre though.



 That line of my was sarcasm, people like to say "that sucks lol" without having proper knowledge on the subject usually.

 DT still rocks, and their name in the metal history is well earned. About LinkIn Flames, well, I don't care much for them, I haven't listened to them, for, like, two years. Jesper had better days.


----------



## Bonten (Jan 7, 2008)

So a friend of mine recommended *Slayer *to me 'cause I like Pantera and all that jazz metal.  Another said their riffs were boring and the singing is weak, both have similar tastes in music. 

So having listened to my fair share of metal, I wondered why I'd completely skipped Slayer, one of the biggest bands in the genre and thought I'd make my own mind up on them, with a little direction as to which albums were regarded as their best.

Which albums would you guys recommend listening to, if anything at all? I'd appreciate your thoughts, thanks.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 7, 2008)

Start with *Show No Mercy* and *Reign in Blood*. Their best albums. Pantera suck, btw, Slayer are much better, or at least they WERE much better.


----------



## Slayz (Jan 7, 2008)

Trias said:


> He's right, melodeath sucks, it's nothing but whirling fast guitar melodies flying around and endless blast beats.



I kinda like that lol


----------



## Bonten (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I don't agree about Pantera but thanks for the help Cell, it's much appreciated.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I wouldn't say they suck, but Phil has so many better bands he's in, mainly Necrophagia and Superjoint Ritual.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 7, 2008)

Am I insane for following up Dopesmoker with Boris' Absolutego?
Y/N?


----------



## Audrey (Jan 7, 2008)

Add some Wormphlegm, Hjarnidaudi and Electric Wizard. Then you will be insane.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 7, 2008)

I was thinking of adding some Electric Wizard.  I have not any Wormphlegm or Hjarnidaudi.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 7, 2008)

Electric Wizard are the GODS of stoner/doom metal. Dopethrone is epic.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 7, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I have not any Wormphlegm or Hjarnidaudi.



You should.


----------



## Bonten (Jan 7, 2008)

You don't like Down, Cell? They're a pretty kickass band with Phil.

Yeah we're going to try to get signed to the same label as Electric Wizard and Orange Goblin, Rise Above, I think. Just getting into them as we keep getting told we sound like them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 7, 2008)

I listened to Down because it had Kirk Windestein in it. After hearing Crowbar, I had expected more. I reaaaaally don't like Down. >_>


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 8, 2008)

Down never really clicked with me. I don't really know why, they seem to have all the ingrediants i like, but the way they prepared them all just didn't click with me.

I just discovered Spiritual Beggars. They are win.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2008)

Spiritual Beggars?

They're on the same label as OSI, I think.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 8, 2008)

What type of metal would Iced Earth be classified as?  I've heard some people call it power metal, but I don't really think they are.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 8, 2008)

Technically, *Iced Earth* are Power Metal/Heavy. But they are Power in the early sense, not the Fantasy Power Metal sense, which has become a much larger sub-genre than its parent.......like *Rage*, and *Nevermore*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 8, 2008)

That makes sense.  For some of their songs, I could understand why they would be classified as power, but for others I just couldn't (and can't) see how.  Thanks!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2008)

Trias said:


> That line of my was sarcasm, people like to say "that sucks lol" without having proper knowledge on the subject usually.
> 
> DT still rocks, and their name in the metal history is well earned. About LinkIn Flames, well, I don't care much for them, I haven't listened to them, for, like, two years. Jesper had better days.



Linkin Flames. Hah. Ander's actually wore a t-shirt with that on it once. There's no questioning that their older albums were far superior though. Now it's just....


----------



## Trias (Jan 8, 2008)

Cell said:


> Start with *Show No Mercy* and *Reign in Blood*. Their best albums. Pantera suck, btw, Slayer are much better, or at least they WERE much better.



 Okay now, you're just keen on making me mad this week, I guess. I also like Slayer much more than Pantera, but saying Pantera sucks is no different than stating your music taste is shit. Pantera had one of best metal guitarists of its era, whose techniques are adopted even by likes of Satriani and Vai (I'm talking about pitch harmonics) and stuff, and that's enough reason for them to not suck, and some of their albums are undeniably better than some of Slayer albums, don't even make me talk about the later era of Slayer.





forgotten_hero said:


> That makes sense.  For some of their songs, I could understand why they would be classified as power, but for others I just couldn't (and can't) see how.  Thanks!



 And what would you think they were? I'm asking this honestly because I can't think of them anything other than Power Metal, with high trash 'n heavy influences.



WarcoW said:


> Linkin Flames. Hah. Ander's actually wore a t-shirt with that on it once. There's no questioning that their older albums were far superior though. Now it's just....



 Well, he had wore that to say "lol, I'm laughing at you who say that, we still rock" but that's not the case.

 Again, Jesper had better days, so I usually spend my time listening to Synergy and stuff, better than spending that time on listening to In Flames.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 8, 2008)

I love all In Flames albums. Although my favourites are The Jester Race, Whoracle and Colony.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't really think that _Horror Show _could be classified as Power Metal.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jan 8, 2008)

im taking a shitload of drumming inspiration from ithyphallic by nile recently. its one thing to make brutal mausic, its completetly another to make brutal music catchy and memorable. some of y'all should check it out, its the panther neck.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 8, 2008)

I just spent 9 hours with a prog metal playlist starting Ayreon and ending with Green Carnation.


----------



## usernames are troublesome (Jan 8, 2008)

METAL LOL!


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, thank you, thank you... so much.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 9, 2008)

das-afrika said:


> im taking a shitload of drumming inspiration from ithyphallic by nile recently. its one thing to make brutal mausic, its completetly another to make brutal music catchy and memorable. some of y'all should check it out, its the panther neck.



I absolutely love the intro to 'What Can Be Safely Written'. It sounds so epic. Especially when the double bass kicks in.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 9, 2008)

I think Nile is boring. I can't listen to more than one song by them before switching to something else.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 9, 2008)

I think Nile is okay...as long as I don't listen to more than one albulm at a time.  I don't think they're boring or anything, there's just something about them that makes me unable to listen to a lot of their songs at once.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 9, 2008)

Check this out

 -shameless promotion-


----------



## Trias (Jan 9, 2008)

usernames are troublesome said:


> METAL LOL!



 This is becoming quite the trend, I call for section ban. 



Audrey said:


> I think Nile is boring. I can't listen to more than one song by them before switching to something else.



 You're just jealous because Nile has and had better players than all of the black metal society combined.



destroy_musick said:


> Deidara is confirmed recently
> 
> -shameless promotion-



 Shameless promotion should be a ban reason :los


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 9, 2008)

so should not knowing how to use


----------



## Bonten (Jan 9, 2008)

That's some awesome stuff destroy_musick. 

Reminds me a little of 65daysofstatic. I'll have to listen to more of your stuff when I can, really impressed.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 9, 2008)

Necrophagist > Nile. By far.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 9, 2008)

Trias said:


> You're just jealous because Nile has and had better players than all of the black metal society combined.



Not really, because there's a lot of musicians with more playing ability in black metal than Nile has.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I think Nile is boring. I can't listen to more than one song by them before switching to something else.



I love Nile. They are anything but boring, and anyone lame enough to say so, is obviously trying to be more Elite. 

They are not the greatest band out there, but they are unique and talented as all hell. 

_Unas the Slayer of Gods_ is one of my favourite songs


----------



## Audrey (Jan 9, 2008)

I still think they're boring. I don't like much death metal, and they're one of the bands I've heard the most of. BOOOOOOORING.


----------



## Trias (Jan 9, 2008)

You _are_ just jealous.


----------



## Trias (Jan 9, 2008)

Double-Posting: Necrophagist is one of the most overrated underground bands ever. Geez. Muhammed Suiçmez is a genius guitarist, and other members are talented as well, but necrophagist that necrophagist this... Even its name withers compared to Nile when it comes to creativity. Death-eater. Cool. Now lets read some harry potter, shall we? Better than watching Tutankhamon documentaries I guess.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 9, 2008)

Trias said:


> You _are_ just jealous.



Not really. Your attempts to make me so have failed. FAILED. X3


----------



## Trias (Jan 9, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Not really. Your attempts to make me so have failed. FAILED. X3


 
 No they didn't.  You just can't accept the reality. X3

 Come on, admit that Nile had worked with drummers nearly all of whom were more competent than those jerks that call themselves _Anti-Theistic Blood Drinking Very Evil Black And Very Dark Black Metal Drummers_.

 Aren't I right?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2008)

Audrey showed me this band video, and it was like Power Metal meets Black Metal.

I was going to call it Black Power Metal, but...


----------



## Audrey (Jan 9, 2008)

Trias said:


> Come on, admit that Nile had worked with drummers nearly all of whom were more competent than those jerks that call themselves _Anti-Theistic Blood Drinking Very Evil Black And Very Dark Black Metal Drummers_.
> 
> Aren't I right?



Deathspell Omega drums are way better than Nile drums. Especially on the newest album.

Most black metal bands follow the old premise that drums in black metal are mostly just there. They don't do much.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Audrey showed me this band video, and it was like Power Metal meets Black Metal.
> 
> I was going to call it Black Power Metal, but...



Woods of Ypres is so bad. X3


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 9, 2008)

Cell said:


> Necrophagist > Nile. By far.



which is funny, because Cryptopsy slay them both

-fades out like a phantom-


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 9, 2008)

X3

coolest smiley ever

Also, Wood of Ypres is decent I suppose. I haven't heard them in ages though. I mean literally in years. I don't like them enough to even consider getting their new album.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't like them because it sounds like watered-down alternative rock mixed with black metal. HIM is apparently one of their influences, and it shows. It's not even a joke, either. I've talked to the vocalist online before.


----------



## Trias (Jan 9, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Deathspell Omega drums are way better than Nile drums. Especially on the newest album.
> 
> Most black metal bands follow the old premise that drums in black metal are mostly just there. They don't do much.
> 
> Woods of Ypres is so bad. X3



 I haven't listened to their newest album (still on my hd, staying there innocently) but as far as I remember, the drummer was seriously no match for any Nile drummer. I'm pretty sure both Kollias and Roddy would *double* his speed, if he hasn't improved significantly in that newest album.

 That's Black Metal Idea's fault anyway. Traditional places of drum and bass is  the background, yes, but using that to justify lack of aggressiveness on those respective enstruments is not very convincing. Aggressive drums and especially basses are big turn-ons for me.



destroy_musick said:


> which is funny, because Cryptopsy slay them both
> 
> -fades out like a phantom-



 You'd better run like hell.

 Btw, Nile is better than Necrophagist and Cryptopsy in lyrics department as well. And Deathspell Omega as well.



Audrey said:


> I don't like them because it sounds like watered-down alternative rock mixed with black metal. HIM is apparently one of their influences, and it shows. It's not even a joke, either. I've talked to the vocalist online before.



 ...HIM? ...  as influences? 



  ...



  ...



  ...



 That was the most amusing thing I've heard in a while


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 9, 2008)

oh Trias, you silly bitch, it';s so easy to wind you up with one comment


----------



## Audrey (Jan 9, 2008)

Trias said:


> I haven't listened to their newest album (still on my hd, staying there innocently) but as far as I remember, the drummer was seriously no match for any Nile drummer. I'm pretty sure both Kollias and Roddy would *double* his speed, if he hasn't improved significantly in that newest album.



If you heard either of the first two albums, you haven't heard the one I'm talking about. You want _Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice_ or later.



> Btw, Nile is better than Necrophagist and Cryptopsy in lyrics department as well. And Deathspell Omega as well.



Uh, no. Once again, I'm pretty sure you're listening to the old lineup that made boring music if you think that. When Mikko joined Deathspell Omega, their sound and songwriting became entirely different.



> ...HIM? ...  as influences?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, right? X3


----------



## Trias (Jan 9, 2008)

@dest: Goddammit Jerkstroy, don't undermine me.

 @audrie: I'll check that drummer later then, but I'll really be surprised if it's Roddy level drummin'. 

 And... ... ...  X3


----------



## Audrey (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay, cool. I pimped it, so get it from my signature.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2008)

I will indeed.

I pimped something, too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 9, 2008)

If you want some good drumming, check out Pickles (from Dethklok).  Well, actually you should check out Gene Hoglan (think that's his name).  He was the one who did the drumming for the Dethklok concert.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 9, 2008)

no, Pickles doesnt exist. 

Pickles = Gene Hoglan

so you were kinda right XD


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 9, 2008)

Dethklok had a concert?

Anyways, Paganfest imo...

*Spoiler*: __ 








Ensiferum headlining a USA Folk metal tour.  Also featuring: Turisas, Tyr, and Eluveitie.  Proof that larping can be awsm.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 9, 2008)

For anyone who's been ignoring my pimp thread, I made a black metal mixtape because I was talking to DragonSlayer about it on IRC. It's a good way to figure out if you should get any of my pimps, since a lot of the bands have albums I've pimped recently. There's also a few that I didn't pimp yet, but I will if anyone wants their music. If you want it, let me know.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> no, Pickles doesnt exist.
> 
> Pickles = Gene Hoglan
> 
> so you were kinda right XD



Bah, in my mind Pickles and Hoglan are the same person.



Stumpy said:


> Dethklok had a concert?



Ya, it was a promotion concert for Adultswim or something.  It was at UCLA and for UCLA students only.  I hope they go on tour again, I would totally go.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 11, 2008)

Ion Dissonance is pretty sweet.


----------



## Trias (Jan 11, 2008)

Pretty technical and emotionally burning, but really, bands with mathcore and hardcore elements really bore me after a while even if they're technical and able to stimulate emotions. I guess that's just a preferance, but well.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 11, 2008)

Audrey said:


> For anyone who's been ignoring my pimp thread, I made a black metal mixtape because I was talking to DragonSlayer about it on IRC. It's a good way to figure out if you should get any of my pimps, since a lot of the bands have albums I've pimped recently. There's also a few that I didn't pimp yet, but I will if anyone wants their music. If you want it, let me know.



That would be a good idea, coz alot of people suddenly got into my goregrind/brutal pimps when i did the Euro-Death mix XD


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2008)

Trias said:


> Pretty technical and emotionally burning, but really, bands with mathcore and hardcore elements really bore me after a while even if they're technical and able to stimulate emotions. I guess that's just a preferance, but well.


 
You shut your damn mouth! 

I agree, I prefer melodic and emotional over cold and technical.  Behold... The Arctopus is my major exception, because even though they are techical, they still managed to add a sense of emotion in it.  It's heavy, without beind dark.  It's almost playful.


----------



## illyana (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anybody listen to _Job For a Cowboy_?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2008)

I have.

But I didn't like them, to be honest.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm just going to reply before X sees this and say they're probably not that popular with most of the members who regularly post in this thread, myself included. I'm sure there's some people who like them, but it's probably a minority. You're more than welcome to listen to whatever you like, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 11, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You shut your damn mouth!
> 
> I agree, I prefer melodic and emotional over cold and technical.  Behold... The Arctopus is my major exception, because even though they are techical, they still managed to add a sense of emotion in it.  It's heavy, without beind dark.  It's almost playful.



Behold...The Arctopus sounds like an alien invasion.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2008)

But that's why it's so good, though!


----------



## Trias (Jan 11, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You shut your damn mouth!
> 
> I agree, I prefer melodic and emotional over cold and technical.  Behold... The Arctopus is my major exception, because even though they are techical, they still managed to add a sense of emotion in it.  It's heavy, without beind dark.  It's almost playful.



 What are you talking about Doc, where did I say that I prefer melodic and emotional over cold and technical? I prefer technical and emotional, instead of mediocre emotionality or plain virtuosity.

 Most of the bands who lack technicality just call themselves "emotional" in order to disguise their lack of skill.  

 BTA just rocks, it's, like, in their veins.



Lord Yu said:


> Behold...The Arctopus sounds like an alien invasion.



 Aliens fleed in terror after they heard it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2008)

Fine, I'll take out "I agree" and then it'll be OK. 

Yes, I think a balance is in order, or course, I hate bands that just wank... and nothing else.  Behold... the Arctopus are technical, but also experimental.  Dragon Force aren't.  And yes, anything that lacks talent can be given the "emotional" label.


----------



## Vongola (Jan 11, 2008)

xx-ravskee-xx said:


> Does anybody listen to _Job For a Cowboy_?



I have in the past, they're ok. 
anyone like cannibal corpse?
i just discovered em'


----------



## Trias (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, Dragonforce actually has it's times, I still listen to some of their songs, like Evening Star and such, but it really bores you after a while. They had so much potential that seeing them waste it like this aches me. 

 P.S: damn, I'm using this avatar for like a year. I need a new one, but too lazy to do one. As well as a sig. And feeling too lazy to pimp awesome stuff as well. Too lazy to practice music, too lazy to do this, too lazy to do that... At least I'm not too lazy to sleep. 

 P.S 2: Lets eat Dimmu Burger.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2008)

Pimp me something, damnit!

Change your set, damnit!

I love Demon Burgers.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 11, 2008)

Trias said:


> P.S 2: Lets eat Dimmu Burger.



Demon Burger, you mean. X3

Not all bands that lack technicality have no talent, because a lot of styles of music, such as black metal, can be played with very little reliance on technical skill with instruments. However, you have to understand how to layer sounds and create atmosphere to be effective in that department.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2008)

She's just jealous.


----------



## Trias (Jan 11, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> She's just jealous.



 Yes she is.


----------



## Trias (Jan 11, 2008)

Double posting:

 @Doc: Did you download all of my previous pimps, hmh? 

 @Audrey: Yes, that's true for black metal, and that's also why Black Metal makes up a very small percentage of what I listen. If a genre does not rely on technicality as well as emotions and feelings, then it's just sad for that genre, what can I say. (one may say that Ambient music and Soundtracks I listen to DO lack technicality, but they have almost no potential to be technical, unlike Black Metal.)


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2008)

Not that I don't like bantering, but I'm going to have to highly Recommend Disillusion as an awesome Thrashy Prog Metal band that is amazing.  Get Back to Times of Splendor.  Except Audrey, she doesn't like thrash.


----------



## Trias (Jan 11, 2008)

I think she DOES like trash music  (no offense Audrie, but I just couldn't help doing that. Just pimp me some glorior belli. )

 Btw. I'm uploading Korpiklaani.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2008)

That's good.

I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Trias (Jan 11, 2008)

Clue: Finntroll.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2008)

Sold         .


----------



## Audrey (Jan 11, 2008)

Trias said:


> @Audrey: Yes, that's true for black metal, and that's also why Black Metal makes up a very small percentage of what I listen. If a genre does not rely on technicality as well as emotions and feelings, then it's just sad for that genre, what can I say. (one may say that Ambient music and Soundtracks I listen to DO lack technicality, but they have almost no potential to be technical, unlike Black Metal.)



Most black metal revolves around ambience and atmosphere, which is why it's not technical. Black metal is largely a separate entity from other metal and rock music, as there's often little or no resemblence to those styles of music depending on the band. Ambient music isn't supposed to be overly complex, because drawing too much attention automatically means it's not ambient music.

The exception would be the technically advanced bands like _Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice_-era Deathspell Omega and thrashy bands like _Nattens Madrigal_-era Ulver. Of course, we have failure bands like Watain in there who think releasing a fast, polished production album that isn't technical or atmospheric is the way to do it.

The fact that guitarists like Neige, Alexander von Monweiland and Hasjarl and drummers like AiwarikiaR, Hellhammer and Mikko Aspa exist in black metal shows that the musicians can be technical if they choose to do so. Expecting anything else is missing the point entirely.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone here like _Demons and Wizards_?  I think they're okay, nothing too special.  Except for their song, _Touched By The Crimson King_.


----------



## Vongola (Jan 12, 2008)

Korpiklaani are fucking win. and very similar to finntroll. ensifirum anyone?


----------



## Trias (Jan 12, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Most black metal revolves around ambience and atmosphere, which is why it's not technical. Black metal is largely a separate entity from other metal and rock music, as there's often little or no resemblence to those styles of music depending on the band. Ambient music isn't supposed to be overly complex, because drawing too much attention automatically means it's not ambient music.



 Most black metal revolves aroudn ambience and atmosphere? My knowledge is nowhere as much as you on that subject, but as far as I know, nearly all of pioneers and big-ones did not have any ambient sound at all. Black metal is as seperate as any other metal form, not any less, not any more. You guys should think about changing its name to Black Ambient or something.



> The exception would be the technically advanced bands like _Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice_-era Deathspell Omega and thrashy bands like _Nattens Madrigal_-era Ulver. Of course, we have failure bands like Watain in there who think releasing a fast, polished production album that isn't technical or atmospheric is the way to do it.
> 
> The fact that guitarists like Neige, Alexander von Monweiland and Hasjarl and drummers like AiwarikiaR, Hellhammer and Mikko Aspa exist in black metal shows that the musicians can be technical if they choose to do so. Expecting anything else is missing the point entirely.



 If they choose to do so? Ones that have skill to be technical already do show that, and if they don't, they simply have no difference from the ones that do not have. Choosing or not choosing is not the point here. It doesn't mean whether you have skill or not unless you show it. I know only a few of those names, and I can easily tell ten times of that number of technical players from some certain other metal genres, which just point out the fact that Black Metal is one of the least technical metal genres. 

 I've already said that Ambient music does not need to be technical as well, so when it shifts to the ambient, the need of technicality lowers as well, but then, the amount of "metal" does shrink as well, and there's no point in stating that expecting technicality from some ambient-based songs of that black metal band is absurd. It's of course absurd, it's hard to say it's even metal.

 It's like calling some unrelated stuff metal, and then say that it differs from other genres. Seriously, that shouldn't have been called metal in the first place if that's the case.



forgotten_hero said:


> Anyone here like _Demons and Wizards_?  I think they're okay, nothing too special.  Except for their song, _Touched By The Crimson King_.



 They have an unique sound that you can tell any time of the day, and that makes them indeed quite special. A very good combination of Iced Earth riffs and Blind Guardian bombasty, Demons & Wizards are nothing but special, if you're not comparing them with the bands they originated from. 

 And, being as good as it is, Crimson King (not TbtCK, that's the _album_ name) is just another good song of their. Many people agree that first album was much better than the second, and even though I disagree, songs like Fiddler on the Green, Whistler, Heaven Denies, Tear Down The Wall from first album are all very special songs. Fiddler on the Green is one of the most emotional songs you can find out, and lyrics are indeed very deep. Actually, if you track it down, you can find the story behind it, which is very sad, and just... too... how can I say, that's a reason to make music. It was one of my greatest inspirations once... And second album has very good songs like Down Where I am, Terror Train, Crimson King, the Gunslinger, etc...

 They have an unique sound, and I think that makes them unique amongst a sea of bands that use the very similar kind of sounds and styles.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 12, 2008)

Trias said:


> Most black metal revolves aroudn ambience and atmosphere? My knowledge is nowhere as much as you on that subject, but as far as I know, nearly all of pioneers and big-ones did not have any ambient sound at all. Black metal is as seperate as any other metal form, not any less, not any more. You guys should think about changing its name to Black Ambient or something.



The earliest ones like Bathory are based heavily off the emerging British thrash style. The uprising of bands in Norway sought to separate themselves from other metal bands by wearing corpsepaint and playing different music. The guitar sequences they use are based on tremolo picking, which is the same style that lends that ambient edge to shoegaze playing. Shoegaze has a lot of parallels with black metal because it's a vast departure from rock music and it relies on ambience as a primary means of carrying itself.

You can hear it very much on Burzum's music and _De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas_ by Mayhem. Burzum would incorporate heavy use of keyboards, and nearly all black metal bands since Burzum have been influenced by Varg's ambient parts and hypnotic style of guitar playing. There's no need to play technical music if you play to create atmosphere. Most of the music is still heavy, and often aggressively played, but it relies more on atmosphere than any obvious kind of complexity.

Bands like Darkthrone would play music based largely off crust and punk music, which also isn't metal and isn't complex. Darkthrone also showed that extremes in lo-fi production can be both a curse and a saving grace at the same time. Many bands have adopted a very anti-commercial approach to production and aesthetics, with mixed results.



> If they choose to do so?



If a band chooses to play a technical style of music, they will. This would of course depend on them having the ability to play it. There's a lot of bands who try to play music like this, but can't. Certain styles of black metal limit the technicality since they rely on layers of sound more than complex musical sections. That's not to say that black metal bands are all able to play technically complex music, because many of them can't. The most common styles of black metal revolve more around repetition than complexity. It's one of the least complex metal genres because it's supposed to be exactly that. It's largely a reaction to the bombastic playing style of other bands, kind of like punk being a reaction to the rock styles of the 1970's.



> I've already said that Ambient music does not need to be technical as well, so when it shifts to the ambient, the need of technicality lowers as well, but then, the amount of "metal" does shrink as well, and there's no point in stating that expecting technicality from some ambient-based songs of that black metal band is absurd. It's of course absurd, it's hard to say it's even metal.



Like I said, it's such a separatist genre of music that most of it hardly resembles other metal and music. Aside from ambience, there's definitely presence of a lot of fast, hard sections that definitely sound like metal. I'm not implying it's any better than any other kind of music. I was just using it as an example of music that can be played effectively with little or no technical complexity. Despite the lack of technicality, most bands that play other styles of music would probably be hard-pressed to play this kind of music because it's such a departure from anything they play.

Bands like Deathspell Omega and Peste Noire are definitely metal-based bands.



> Seriously, that shouldn't have been called metal in the first place if that's the case.



I didn't name the genre of music, and I dislike it being associated with other more typical styles of metal because there's really no similarity in most cases. There's nothing I can do about it, though. I'm not trying to argue with you. Like I said, I was just making an example.


----------



## Trias (Jan 12, 2008)

In short, you're trying to say you're just jealous?


----------



## Trias (Jan 12, 2008)

Double Posting:

 Quo Vadis is probably the band I've listened to most this month. 

 Here's why: 

 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5ciJcksiEU[/YOUTUBE]

 (Gosh, one of my friends got to meet with all the members in one of Kataklysm's the Road to Devastation tour concert, she even got two drumsticks from Yanic and have her everything signed by the members. Geez, holy fuck, I really hate lack of awesome tours in Turkey, I can't get enough of concert goods... )


----------



## Audrey (Jan 12, 2008)

Trias said:


> In short, you're trying to say you're just jealous?



If anything, I'm sorry that the other bands can't play music that I think is cooler. Not to mention that there's enough technical black metal bands to satisfy me.


----------



## Trias (Jan 12, 2008)

Take it easy, it was just my own two cents.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 12, 2008)

I already told you that we aren't arguing because I said so. It was obviously a joke. X3


----------



## Trias (Jan 12, 2008)

Which means you're really jealous?  *runs like hell after seeing Audrey taking a bazooka out of her pocket*


----------



## Audrey (Jan 12, 2008)

Stop being silly and check out _Andacht_ by Lunar Aurora. I pimped it you know where. I'm pretty sure you'd like that one.


----------



## Trias (Jan 12, 2008)

Double-posting: For those who are interested, I uploaded Korpiklaani to my thread, but I'm too lazy right now to make a post about it. You can see its link on the first post. Doc, you should especially check it.


----------



## Trias (Jan 12, 2008)

Really Double Posting This Time:

 ...I couldn't even double-post, why thank you. I think I'll exactly do what you say there and try it, a german friend of mine had told some stuff about them long time ago, but I hadn't even remembered its name till now, good that you mentioned it. Downloadin'.

 Hmm.


----------



## Bonten (Jan 13, 2008)

Went to see  last night, was some intense stuff, really got the crowd going.

Recommended if you haven't listened to them.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 13, 2008)

Orange Goblin are much love from this side <3


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 13, 2008)

So I got The Pax Cecilia's Noveau today.

And it's awesome as well.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2008)

Korpiklaani rule. 

_Huntin is going on
we are a part of the wilderness

Hunting is going on
only the fast will survive
in the forest we prowl
looking hard for deers
Hunger croaks in our stomaches
our eyes like the wolves'

We run after meat as the possessed
and we kill without pity
we rejoice and we laugh when the deer falls
hunting's more than just killing for the food.

Hunting is going on
we are a part of the wilderness

Hunting ist going on
only the fast will survive
Away they will not get, those four legged
not even the smallest one
we live in the forest here only fast ones live
only strongest will survive_

And the way he pronounces wilderness gets me every time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2008)

Which song is that?  It's on the albulm _Voice of Wilderness_ right?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2008)

Trias, I love you.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 14, 2008)

hai guyz

I just started listening to Nightwish.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 14, 2008)

Nightwish's music is a little cheesy for my liking, but that's just personal opinion. That's just me.

I haven't spun Riverside's _Rapid Eye Movement_ for a while, I should do that.


----------



## I (Jan 14, 2008)

Try the band Jesus on Extasy...


----------



## Trias (Jan 14, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Trias, I love you.



 I do love Trias as well, what a coincidence?!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 14, 2008)

Nub Fresh said:


> Nightwish's music is a little cheesy for my liking, but that's just personal opinion. That's just me.
> 
> I haven't spun Riverside's _Rapid Eye Movement_ for a while, I should do that.



It's not just you. Nightwish is cheesy.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2008)

Nightwish is just plain lol.

They are, however, better than Epica.  Not that says much, but it certainly is a milestone for them.

Dark Suns new album should be out soon. :3


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 14, 2008)

> Dark Suns new album should be out soon. :3


Nice, didn't know they were working on a new album.


----------



## Trias (Jan 14, 2008)

Nightwish is actually pretty much decent if you can cancel Tarja's stupid voice out. And I sense an Epica undermination here? Even though I like only a handful of bands that combine brutal vocals and soprano-ish styles (the once awesome Theatre of Tragedy being the lead) I know lot about them and I can easily say that Epica's instrumental work is much higher than standarts of its own genre, but those brutals are just meh, as well as soprano-ish vocals.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 14, 2008)

I need to upload some of the good black metal bands with clean and harsh vocals. Most bands who do that in the genre fail pretty hard, but some of them are really good.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Nice, didn't know they were working on a new album.


 
this

:3



Trias said:


> Nightwish is actually pretty much decent if you can cancel Tarja's stupid voice out. And I sense an Epica undermination here? Even though I like only a handful of bands that combine brutal vocals and soprano-ish styles (the once awesome Theatre of Tragedy being the lead) I know lot about them and I can easily say that Epica's instrumental work is much higher than standarts of its own genre, but those brutals are just meh, as well as soprano-ish vocals.


 
Well, it was more of a personal dislike, rather than an analytically musical one.  I just don't like that style of metal, to be honest.  They just stagnate, and do nothing else with their music.  (Saviour Machine <3) I just don't like they style, or the bands themselves.  I do like "I Wish I Had An Angel", though. 



Audrey said:


> I need to upload some of the good black metal bands with clean and harsh vocals. Most bands who do that in the genre fail pretty hard, but some of them are really good.


 
Please do.


----------



## Trias (Jan 14, 2008)

Gods Gamma Ray rocks so much <3 Anyone who doesn't like them is automatic fail. All this power metal h8 makes me sad when the real power metal bands have more melodic roots and creativity, as well as emotion and obviously the power than most bands that belong to other genres and its own genre. I should do a serious Gamma Ray pimp as well. 

 Can someone who has downloaded Korpiklaani or just have known them before write their thoughts about it? So I can use that as review material, kind of. I have so little time to do so. >> (But I have enough time to eat fast food of imperialist corporations like Burger King, oh Trias, as thin and fit as stone cold sexy he is.)


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm lazy.

Link me.


----------



## Trias (Jan 15, 2008)

Link to what?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 17, 2008)

Bumpage for the Shaolin Death Squad. :3


----------



## Cax (Jan 17, 2008)

Shaolin death squad is goin to be spun by me quite alot now. Lovin it.


----------



## illyana (Jan 18, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I have.
> 
> But I didn't like them, to be honest.


Ah. Well, that's your own opinion. 



Vongola said:


> I have in the past, they're ok.
> anyone like cannibal corpse?
> i just discovered em'


I've heard a few songs. My favourite is probably _I cum blood_.


----------



## Trias (Jan 18, 2008)

Quite busy nowadays, I can barely look at md even... Will pimp some stuff from a turkish guitar virtuoso Serdar Öztop and french prog metal band Symbyosis when I find time, I think.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 18, 2008)

Trias said:


> Serdar ?ztop



I attempted finding something by that guy a while ago but all I could find was broken download links. I want it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2008)

Cannibal Corpse is okay.  I don't listen to them that often, but they don't have any terrible songs.


----------



## igneus somes (Jan 22, 2008)

i love like all of the metal bands on this pic


----------



## Audrey (Jan 22, 2008)

Slayer is your favorite or what?


----------



## Peccas (Jan 22, 2008)

i like Lamb of god and otep


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 22, 2008)

i see some Anal Cunt in that picture. I swear to god, to people not know any other noisecore band other than AxCx? It's sad really, because AxCx aren't all that great XD


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Jan 22, 2008)

Peccas said:


> i like Lamb of god and otep



Lamb of God is pretty sick, but their latest cd "Sacrament" is fucking horrible.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 22, 2008)

_Lamb of God is pretty brutal stuff._


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm...I see _Hammerfall_ there.  Nice variety you have there.  I never really got into _Hammerfall's_ music though.  Funniest song of theirs has to be _Hearts on Fire_.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2008)

Needs Unexpect.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 22, 2008)

Greatest Metal video or Greatest metal video?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5A0q63_gbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2008)

That's because it's Meshuggah, I love those guys.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, I've seen it before. The pen for a mike. xD


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh sweet merciful Jeebus, someone hold me.

New SubMasq comin' up.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 23, 2008)

That Meshuggah video is pure win. I also love their 'home video' that was on the DvD that came with the re-release of Nothing.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 23, 2008)

I dislike Cannibal Corpse. Is that bad?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 23, 2008)

oh come on guys, admit it

When you hear the main riff to Raining Blood by Slayer you get a chill dont you? It's just too good for words


----------



## Trias (Jan 23, 2008)

It ain't got shit on South of Heaven though. Come on, you have an orgasm when you hear Lombardo doing a short drum attack on the start of second dynamic verse of the song.

 Yet Mandatory Suicide's name and concept is enough to give you one of the chillest chills ever in your spinnest spine.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 23, 2008)

the opening drum pattern to South of Heaven is one of my favourite pieces of music ever XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 23, 2008)

Lamb of God is pretty good. Randy's a nice guy.

I've been listening to Dismember lately. Great as hell band.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 23, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> oh come on guys, admit it
> 
> When you hear the main riff to Raining Blood by Slayer you get a chill dont you? It's just too good for words



It's how I fell in love with metal. Killing shit to that in GTA VC was the closest thing to heaven I have a achieved.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, I really like Frantic Bleep.

I also listened to Time of Orchids.

They're pretty good, but all they do is make me want to listen to Behold... the Arctopus.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 23, 2008)

_All early Metal bands got me into Metal in the first place. This new underground stuff was why i never tried listening to Metal. But early Metal bands were the best and still are, there's no substitute for them. Hate me if you will..._


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 23, 2008)

Last FM recommended Frantic Bleep. But they also recommended Age Of Silence...


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2008)

Um, if you don't have Age of Silence, get it now.

Fucking brilliant.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 23, 2008)

I got half of Acceleration. (Fucking cut and run soulseekers)It's kinda boring so far.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2008)

To each their own.

It's not extreme in any way, but it's still awesome.  I've been moving back to more melodic, yet faster paced metal nowadays.  Me and my silly cycles.  I'm kinda done with doomy, sludgy metal for right now.  

Pain of Salvation?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 24, 2008)

New Meshuggah leaked. <3


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 24, 2008)

I did a mental flip.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

Discordance Axis is the epitome of grindcore. Better than all others.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 24, 2008)

No one answered my question


----------



## Audrey (Jan 24, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> I dislike Cannibal Corpse. Is that bad?



I don't like them either, so don't worry about it. Some people might care, but it doesn't actually matter.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 24, 2008)

I dislike *Cannibal Corpse*.

I own _Galleries of Suicide_, but I only whip it out once a year to remind myself why I dislike them...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

Galleries of Suicide is shit. Eaten Back to Life and Butchered at Birth are the best Cannibal Corpse albums. The best.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> Galleries of Suicide is shit. Eaten Back to Life and Butchered at Birth are the best Cannibal Corpse albums. The best.



_Butchered at Birth_ is one of the ones I've heard, so I can safely say there's nothing in their music for me. X3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

You like black metal, one reason why you probably don't like BDM.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> You like black metal, one reason why you probably don't like BDM.



Yeah, a lot of it isn't the kind of sounds I like to hear. There's plenty of brutal enough sounding black metal bands anyway if I wanted that kind of aggression and song structure.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 24, 2008)

Brutal Death Metal makes me giggle.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

Black metal is too artsy for me.

EDIT: Also, everyone here needs to listen to Discordance Axis RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 24, 2008)

Links Plox.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2008)

Just about any music can make me giggle.

Every genre is full of fluff.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2008)

I laugh when I listen to _Dethklok_.  Especially...um, I think it's called _Fan Song_.  If you actually understand all of their lyrics, they can be pretty funny.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.wacken.com/en/woa2008/main-news/news/ansicht/article/neue-band-bestaetigt-opeth/


That is all.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 25, 2008)

I hate you wallet. I hate you.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope they'll come to Ruisrock, it's a festival here in Finland. I'm pretty sure I'll be going there this year.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2008)

BDM is fine, though in percentage terms, there is very little in my collection. I just do not care for *Cannibal Corpse*, and none of their albums have changed that for me.

*Discordance Axis* get my buddies thumbs up, so I will bite if it gets passed around...again, I think. I am sure I downloaded them at one point before, but are no where to be seen  on m hard drive.

*Vintersorgs* last album was good, but not being able to understand any of his lyrics makes me sad....I love his pretentious intelligence...


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 26, 2008)

In my honest opinion, the singer for Cannibal Corpse sucks.

Sounds like gravel

Dethklok is funny I believe but I can't understand 3/4 of their lyrics.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Vongola (Jan 26, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> In my honest opinion, the singer for Cannibal Corpse sucks.
> 
> Sounds like gravel
> 
> Dethklok is funny I believe but I can't understand 3/4 of their lyrics.


I like the gravel like quality to his voice actually 
I'm currently listening to vader, they do a badass cover of raining blood by slayer, what are you guys listening too?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 26, 2008)

I get BDM and it's hilarious.


----------



## Trias (Jan 26, 2008)

BDM = 
 SDM = 
 FDM = 
 TDM = X3

 Edit: BDSM =


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 26, 2008)

Cannibal Corpse haters can die. 

On an unrelated note, Unseen Terror is fucking awesome and kicks Napalm Death's ass in terms of crusty grind/thrash.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2008)

It took me a while to understand Dethkok's lyrics too.  I just kept on replaying the songs over and over.  It was a bit annoying then, but now I think it was worth it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 27, 2008)

I find them pretty easy to understand.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 27, 2008)

lyrics sheets


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2008)

Dethklok are really lame, IMO. Then again, all melodeath is really lame.


























'cept for Dismember.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 27, 2008)

^That's because you don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2008)

I do, I just like bands with talent.


----------



## Trias (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, and melodeath bands do lack talent, yeah? And I think it's clear that Gene Hoglan is a very talentless drummer, 3 year kids laugh at his performances.

 Seriously Cell, many people dislike something this lovely elitist place here, but rarely they base their dislike on groundless claims like yours.

 Dragonforce uses endless blast beasts, Deathklok is a talentless bands... what's next? Cobain was a great virtuoso? Malmsteen plays so slow? Or maybe Cell has a good sense of music and humour?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2008)

Gene Hoglan was 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000xINFINITY better in Death. Melodeath is boring to me. And Dragonforce use blast beats at times.


----------



## Trias (Jan 27, 2008)

Sigh.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2008)

Dethklok are just so stupid, IMO. I like death metal about gore or sci-fi or abstract ideas, not dumb parodies.


----------



## Trias (Jan 27, 2008)

Sigh again.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2008)

I like serious music. That's just me.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 27, 2008)

death metal bands doing tongue in cheek humour on gore, surgery, sci-fi and the like is A-OK

death metal bands with a tongue in cheek humour on the death metal scene is fucking lame...

the logic is astounging really


----------



## Trias (Jan 27, 2008)

The crucial point you miss, is that, seriousness of the music has nothing to do with it being full of talent or not. 

 If you dislike Dethklok for it being not serious, then fine.

 But you said it was talentless music. And that gives me every right to laugh my ass off at you. 

 Not to mention that %99,9 of Melo-death bands are much more serious than Brutal Death bands, who always talk about the same br00tal shit. I won't even talk about how similar riffs of BDM bands become as their discography grows, making their songs all similar to each other, while lots of MDM bands are recognizable by their sound, not by similar melodies or riffs that sign lack of creativity.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2008)

Talent does not equate to how well a band plays. Yes, it's a key factor, but talent, IMO, equates to how unique a group is. Fact of the matter is that I'm not a fan of melodeath as it bores me, and Dethklok bore me. They're too generic. Sure, they can play their instruments, but what good is it if I can't tell them apart from every other melodic death metal band with an album out?


----------



## Trias (Jan 27, 2008)

You are trying to say that being unique is also a part of talent and you can't distinguish Dethklok from any other Melo-death bands?

 ...

 Well, apart from a statement ("there are only 7 notes, how can one make lots of different compositions with only 7 of them? Of course I'd steal from others.") Serdar Ortaç (a turkish pop singer) made, this was one of the dumbest music related stataments ever. Thank you.

 :ı


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2008)

Nowadays, melodeath is either melodic metalcore or some band who copy At the Gates.


----------



## Trias (Jan 27, 2008)

O rly? You should've been listening a lot to Melo-Death in order to conclude that.

 I know you've been not.

 And we were talking about Dethklok most importantly, I don't see how they're just another band in the sea of bands. Their concept is fairly unique not even in death, but also in the whole music industry, probably.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2008)

What concept? All of their lyrics are just playing on death metal stereotypes. Lots of bands do that.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 27, 2008)

Trias said:


> Not to mention that %99,9 of Melo-death bands are much more serious than Brutal Death bands, who always talk about the same br00tal shit. I won't even talk about how similar riffs of BDM bands become as their discography grows, making their songs all similar to each other, while lots of MDM bands are recognizable by their sound, not by similar melodies or riffs that sign lack of creativity.



Wait, you're actually going to bash on BDM based on technical and writing ability? Wow, talk about whipping a tired argument?

Seriously, where has all this shit stemmed from where death metal fans have taken it upon themselves to bash BDM? I'm being serious, where the hell has it come from? I have been to plenty of shows, so so many, as well as about 4 death metal festivals. There you will have BDM play along side melo-death and TDM acts and NO ONE CARES. Do you know why? Because at the heart of it all, even beyond how "serious" a band takes themselves, the aim of the game was to always have fun, get drunk and sing about random bollocks, no matter what style that went about doing it. Y'think BDM bands take everything serious when they call things brutal? The fact that the name was coined it's fucking hilarious enough. I mean, i know there are some BDM bands who take themselves seriously, which is a bad projection. But when i see Prostitute Disfigurement or even Psycroptic or Gorerotted come on stage in whatever get up they decide on, i know full well what to expect. The music doesnt get boring, mainly because to the untrained ear of BDM riffs do sound the same, but it doesnt get boring to me and alot of other people because it's only a single aspect of the entire experience. Aggression, anger, lots of morbid shit and just letting loose of your senses and being juvenile about it.

in the words of Madness:

"fuck art, lets dance!"


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 27, 2008)

PARTY PARTY! METAL! GORE! SEX!


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 27, 2008)

Yu, are you and me the only people that "get it"?

Also, dont get me wrong guys, i love melo-death, as well most (if not all) forms of death metal. I'm just saying, bashing BDM based on stupid lyrics and repitive riffs is like bashing ska for using trumpets XD


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2008)

I hate trumpets. 

Actually, I love it, but still.



...

I have nothing to contribute.


----------



## Trias (Jan 28, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Wait, you're actually going to bash on BDM based on technical and writing ability? Wow, talk about whipping a tired argument?
> 
> Seriously, where has all this shit stemmed from where death metal fans have taken it upon themselves to bash BDM? I'm being serious, where the hell has it come from? I have been to plenty of shows, so so many, as well as about 4 death metal festivals. There you will have BDM play along side melo-death and TDM acts and NO ONE CARES. Do you know why? Because at the heart of it all, even beyond how "serious" a band takes themselves, the aim of the game was to always have fun, get drunk and sing about random bollocks, no matter what style that went about doing it. Y'think BDM bands take everything serious when they call things brutal? The fact that the name was coined it's fucking hilarious enough. I mean, i know there are some BDM bands who take themselves seriously, which is a bad projection. But when i see Prostitute Disfigurement or even Psycroptic or Gorerotted come on stage in whatever get up they decide on, i know full well what to expect. The music doesnt get boring, mainly because to the untrained ear of BDM riffs do sound the same, but it doesnt get boring to me and alot of other people because it's only a single aspect of the entire experience. Aggression, anger, lots of morbid shit and just letting loose of your senses and being juvenile about it.
> 
> ...



 Ok now you've done it.

 I tell you where the hell it stemmes from; it stemmes from the same fucking place where whole power metal bashing stuff stemmes from. Yu and you (wtf?) are the only ones that understand you just need to have fun? Well, if I see any of you bashing power metal, saying cheesy again, I'll gladly quote this. And you know what? I was not bashing BDM for their lack of technicality or writing ability. Hell, I don't even state they lacked technicality. I had just stated that not liking melo-death for the claim that melo death bands are talentless but liking BDM while they don't have half of that writing ability and talent. I'm going to fucking clear this once again, I just stated that, I did not see that as a negative point. Yes, have your fun, drink beer and play "rape-fest" with the nearest girl there, I  could not care less, even though I dislike most of BDM and do not find it talented compared to lots of other genres, I do not state that as a negative point. What I said, was the absurdity of not liking melo death, saying they're talentless, but liking BDM.  



destroy_musick said:


> Also, dont get me wrong guys, i love melo-death, as well most (if not all) forms of death metal. I'm just saying, bashing BDM based on stupid lyrics and repitive riffs is like bashing ska for using trumpets XD



 Just like how bashing power metal for long epic melodic solos and melo-death for melodic structures and similar guitar sounds?

 And untrained ear my ass, changing a few notes then calling it a different riff trick is a good one, I should say. Sorry, but it's their nature to sound same, when they build their songs around riffs, not melodies. You can only get so far with riffs, hence the reason you don't see many virtuosos playing riffs instead of melodies. And yes, since genre's based on riffs, dwelling about it does not make much sense, but just like how I dislike most of Black Metal for their lack of technicality, mediocre concepts and same kinds of musical thoughts, I can dislike BDM for that very reason. And I can laugh my ass off when someones calls Melo-Death talentless, sounding all the same, then listens to BDM without same concerns for thsoe things. I think you just missed the whole convo of Cell and me or just wanted to see some action in the MD, Dest. Sweet merciful gods, what a ridicilous argument, you guys have done it again.

 :/


----------



## Trias (Jan 28, 2008)

Double Post: Lets flame Trias, bitches.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 28, 2008)

Is Decapitated not considered BDM? 'Winds Of Creation' was quite a technical album.

I loves me some BDM, Melo-death, AND Power Metal. So i have no standing point in this argument.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 28, 2008)

Trias said:


> Ok now you've done it.
> 
> I tell you where the hell it stemmes from; it stemmes from the same fucking place where whole power metal bashing stuff stemmes from. Yu and you (wtf?) are the only ones that understand you just need to have fun? Well, if I see any of you bashing power metal, saying cheesy again, I'll gladly quote this. And you know what? I was not bashing BDM for their lack of technicality or writing ability. Hell, I don't even state they lacked technicality. I had just stated that not liking melo-death for the claim that melo death bands are talentless but liking BDM while they don't have half of that writing ability and talent. I'm going to fucking clear this once again, I just stated that, I did not see that as a negative point. Yes, have your fun, drink beer and play "rape-fest" with the nearest girl there, I  could not care less, even though I dislike most of BDM and do not find it talented compared to lots of other genres, I do not state that as a negative point. What I said, was the absurdity of not liking melo death, saying they're talentless, but liking BDM.
> 
> ...



Oh riling you up is so easy sometimes Trias 

I just like interrupting you and Cell's dickwaving contest and seeing your reactions. It's fun :3


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 28, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Who here thinks that Dragonforce lyrics are lame?



They have lyrics? I thought it was just endless guitar riffs and blast beats.


----------



## Trias (Jan 28, 2008)

lol endless blast beats again.  And this time, with "endless riffs" now. 

 Gosh, and they say torture is banned in today's society.


----------



## manos87 (Jan 28, 2008)

Trias knows what he's talking about. And I totally agree with what he says, unless you tease him, so he's just a weirdo  



Gore and brutal lyrics in black music are mostly the ones that fit it. But one might easilly "fall in the trap" of being cliche and uninspired. It isn't clearly defined when that happens, it's up to the listener.

In the same way, there is nothing wrong in talking about dragons and heroes etc at power metal. But if you see each year 500 newly formed bands creating albums with such lyrics and names like Firesteel then you are right to be sick of them. About Dragonforce, in particular, I think that they are a bit better than the power metal horde of new talentless groups (especially in the early 00s when that fashion was at its bloom)


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 28, 2008)

but torturing Trias is one of the Metal Threads favourite activities 

So, Trias, power-metal... sucks dont it?


----------



## Trias (Jan 28, 2008)

I hate you Kenny.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 28, 2008)

what can i say, i enjoy being the wind-up merchant :3


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 28, 2008)

oh yes, and before i forget:

Top of the Line Dragonforce playing with their endless blastbeats, those scoundrels


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 28, 2008)

Trias said:


> lol endless blast beats again.  And this time, with "endless riffs" now.
> 
> Gosh, and they say torture is banned in today's society.



I mentioned blast beats just for you.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 28, 2008)

Ion Dissonance, anyone?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 28, 2008)

lol I'm listening to them now.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol we're scene.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2008)

I gave you the links.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 28, 2008)

I got mine off soulseek.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn it.

Well, I requested it once.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 28, 2008)

Boskov, you going to Maryland Deathfest this year? It's gonna rock. Behold... the Arctopus.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2008)

If I lived in Maryland, or anywhere remotely close, I would.

But 'Rado is some distance from the East Coast, I'm afraid.

I may, however, be going to Prog Power USA.  Opeth, Dream Theater and Between the Buried and Me?  Yes plz.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 28, 2008)

I wish cool music festivals came to Florida.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2008)

You'd think some would come to a city as big as Denver, but suprisingly it's been rather fail since I've been here.  A whole lack of anything remotely interesting, at least festival wise, or major band wise is rather disheartening, considering my previous belief that big cities = more stuff.

Smaller theaters, however, come a great deal, so Unexpect it is!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 28, 2008)

Repulsion are gonna play. It's gonna be a fucking headbang fest.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 28, 2008)

It's great living in a place where every major city in Cali is within two hours. Too bad the air sucks though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 29, 2008)

Bah, the air quality can be bad for all I care.  Besides, at most of the concerts I've been to people all around me are smoking.  Or if it's in a club, then the club is at least fifty people overfilled.


----------



## Trias (Jan 29, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I may, however, be going to Prog Power USA.  Opeth, Dream Theater and Between the Buried and Me?  Yes plz.



 Don't forget the "3".

 ...

 ...fuck you, I hate you, bastard.





Audrey said:


> I wish cool music festivals came to Florida.



 You are living in Florida... the friggin' Florida, Audrie...  I bet you'd like to live in Scandinavia, especially Norway, but it's the fucking holy Florida. One day, you'll understand beauty of Death Metal and forget about the whole Black Spooky-Spooky Metal.  



forgotten_hero said:


> Bah, the air quality can be bad for all I care.  Besides, at most of the concerts I've been to people all around me are smoking.  Or if it's in a club, then the club is at least fifty people overfilled.



 I think he meant, as in, you know, there's Arnie breathing the same air and that and this... but otherwise would be true as well. I do not smoke and I hate smoke, so I usually don't go to concerts were air conditioning is not good. Only one I defied this rule was the fucking Gamma Ray + Helloween concert here, which wasn't as bad thanks to the fact that I was in the first row. Smoking, especially in closed space is.... fail, of huge proportions.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 29, 2008)

Trias said:


> You are living in Florida... the friggin' Florida, Audrie...  I bet you'd like to live in Scandinavia, especially Norway, but it's the fucking holy Florida. One day, you'll understand beauty of Death Metal and forget about the whole Black Spooky-Spooky Metal.



I doubt that highly. X3


----------



## Trias (Jan 29, 2008)

Spooky-spooky-Metal Girl.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 29, 2008)

How typical is it that there is a live show in Pittsburgh, featuring Converge, Genghis Tron, The Red Chord and Coliseum, 2 weeks after I return to the other side of PA? :/


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I'm going to see Unexpect on wednesday. X3


----------



## Lamb (Jan 29, 2008)

I think you aren't.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2008)

It's a good thing you're always wrong, then, huh?


----------



## Lamb (Jan 29, 2008)

yes                .


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 29, 2008)

Protest the Hero, anyone?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2008)

7for4 anyone?


----------



## Lamb (Jan 29, 2008)

Cell said:


> Protest the Hero, anyone?



didn't they release an album today?

I have Kezia somewhere, didn't like it that much.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 29, 2008)

I like *Strapping Young Lad*

I mean...a lot.

No really, a LOT....

A LOT!

>.>

_The New Black_ is actually possibly my fave SYL album, it has so much punch, edge, humour and rage that it stirs all the best (and worst) bits of me...


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes Doc, yes you do.

I need to get _No Sleep Till Bedtime _I think...I keep forgetting it is not on my HD....


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2008)

This fucking timewarp is not making it easy to figure out what exactly is going on.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 29, 2008)

This is amusing, we are being randomly scattered through the brief moments of time, bouncing hither and from like rapid weasels on a methamphetamine bender...


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

You know, I think I need to get back all my SYL, I lost it in the HD crash. 

I hope Devy doesn't stay on hiatus for too long, I need more of his music.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 30, 2008)

I also love SYL.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2008)

I really like the drumming in _SYL_.  Or at least I did when I last listened to them a year ago.  I need to get all the songs from my old computer and put it on my new computer.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

I really like the drumming in Behold... the Arctopus.

Seriously, why hasn't this guy been recognized for his talent yet?  Anyone who can help create a genre label as pretentious and elitist as Neo-Avant-Progressive Metal deserves an enormous amount of attention and respect.  Seriously, just do it.

CHARLIE ZELENY!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2008)

The drummer is very good, Doc, very good. Also, Suicide Silence is good deathcore.


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I really like the drumming in Behold... the Arctopus.
> 
> Seriously, why hasn't this guy been recognized for his talent yet?  Anyone who can help create a genre label as pretentious and elitist as Neo-Avant-Progressive Metal deserves an enormous amount of attention and respect.  Seriously, just do it.
> 
> CHARLIE ZELENY!



 Charlie Zeleny is good, especiall on rem of blotted science, but well, he is certainly on not Bobby Jarzombek's level. I still don't get why the hell Ron had this guy play on it instead of Bobby. Probably Bobby didn't play because of his projects.

 And how the hell creating yet another classifying term is a good thing? It's enormously dumb. Anything that's related to Ron Jarzombek is Progressive to the core, neo-avant my ass.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

But the most pretentious of genre pidgeonholing makes me laugh so hard.

Oh, and I like Zeleny more than those two.


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

More than which who? Ron Jarzombek is not a drummer. Actually, if you do not know who he is in the first place, you should not call yourself a prog-whore in the first place.  If you just preffered a drummer to a guitarist, you should not call yourself a whore-prog as well, in case you knew about him.

 Charlie is an amateur compared to Bobby, even kindergarten kids know that. Hmph.


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Double Posting: You guys should check my pimping thread. Have not written the reviews or sent the messages yet, I'll do tomorrow probably. So this is "Metal Thread's Exclusive Stuff", right now, haha. Or Inclusive. Depends. Audrie, you should especially check it, I think you were interested in it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

My realm of prog knowledge usually doesn't reside in the super technical, so I guess you've got me there.  Unless it's Fred Frith or Bill Bruthford. <3  I know mah oldies, too.

Come on Fripp, give us a winner on your new album.


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> My realm of prog knowledge usually doesn't reside in the super technical, so I guess you've got me there.  Unless it's Fred Frith or Bill Bruthford. <3  I know mah oldies, too.
> 
> Come on Fripp, give us a winner on your new album.



 Super Technical? Ron Jarzombek may be super technical, but that is just one of his legendary aspect. He was the guitarist of the legendary band Watchtower, one of the most influential bands of our time's progressive rock and metal genres. I really got you there, not because you didn't know some-one whose technique was very superb, but because you didn't know leading figure of a band who influenced almost every band that came after them, progressive or not.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 30, 2008)

New Dark Suns has leaketh. o;


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

grave human genuine? GIMMEITITII T!!U !/!51611 18186 121 66 666 312379 136218757666 6 666 66611111!!1!!!1


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

I wanteth it. 

I've heard Watchtower, and did not like.  Maybe that's why the name didn't stick, I've never been good with names to begin with, so unless it's plastered everywhere, I probably won't remember it.  My brother loves Watchtower, ask him.   The thing is, I only pay attention to the bands I like, and regardless of _how_ influential they actually are, or in most cases, percieved to be, if I don't like them, I'll probably only give them a nod of attention, and listen to something I enjoy.  

I wasn't aware Watchtower influenced Sun O)))


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 30, 2008)

It's still downloading on soulseek. It will take a while so I'll send you guys a link when it's done and I have uploaded it.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

I sent those 2 guys a link to it, but you should still pimp it for the masses.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you, Qveen. <3

I hope it's as good as Existance, or heads will roll.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 30, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I sent those 2 guys a link to it, but you should still pimp it for the masses.


Mmmh, I just pimped Ef so someone else can do it or then I'll wait a few days. Besides, I wanna hear it first, to see if it's even worth of getting pimped. If it's as good as their first two albums, it is though.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 30, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> New Dark Suns has leaketh. o;



i grabbed it about 3 days ago


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

LOOK AT ME, IM A MOD AND I BRAG ABOUT MY ABILITY TO GET MUSIC BEFORE ALL OF YOU!



I'm downloading it was I type. :3


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I wanteth it.
> 
> I've heard Watchtower, and did not like.  Maybe that's why the name didn't stick, I've never been good with names to begin with, so unless it's plastered everywhere, I probably won't remember it.  My brother loves Watchtower, ask him.   The thing is, I only pay attention to the bands I like, and regardless of _how_ influential they actually are, or in most cases, percieved to be, if I don't like them, I'll probably only give them a nod of attention, and listen to something I enjoy.
> 
> I wasn't aware Watchtower influenced Sun O)))



 Not liking and not listening is something, but now knowing... I really got you there, Doc.



Audrey said:


> I sent those 2 guys a link to it, but you should still pimp it for the masses.



 ...thank you, Miss. In retaliation, I guess I'll just hide my newest pimp links from you.



destroy_musick said:


> i grabbed it about 3 days ago



 How does it feel to be a mod that's hated by his own section members?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't have any Dark Suns. Solve this problem.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

At least I admit when I'm wrong, Trias. 

Yu, Audrey gave it to me, want the links?


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Why does no one give me teh links? It's because mah pennis is bigga than yours, isn't it? You're all jealous of it. Yes, even Audrey.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

No, you're penis is obviously not worthy.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> Why does no one give me teh links? It's because mah pennis is bigga than yours, isn't it? You're all jealous of it. Yes, even Audrey.



I must have somehow not sent you the PM. Hold on.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No, you're penis is obviously not worthy.



And _your_ typing ability is obviously not worthy.


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Just like you're grammar. 

 Seriously guys, someone give me the links. I'll send the drumstick signed by Sean Reinert, Gene Hoglan and Richard Christy to the first person that gives me the link.

 Edit: Audrey beats me to it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 30, 2008)

My version of Grave Human Genuine has some clipping (not much but it's kinda annoying). If the version you got doesn't have it, please gimme a link. 

Also, this is WAY different.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

And yet you gave me the links? 

Obviously your logic isn't worthy.

DS: I'm trying the RS link, is that different than what you've downloaded?


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> My version of Grave Human Genuine has some clipping (not much but it's kinda annoying). If the version you got doesn't have it, please gimme a link.
> 
> Also, this is WAY different.



I didn't listen to it yet, so I have no idea. Boskov would know.



Trias said:


> Seriously guys, someone give me the links. I'll send the drumstick signed by Sean Reinert, Gene Hoglan and Richard Christy to the first person that gives me the links.



I sent it already!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 30, 2008)

> DS: I'm trying the RS link, is that different than what you've downloaded?


How could I know? ;_;

Gimme the link, maybe it's better.

Also seriously. Holy shit this is so different. I couldn't even tell this is Dark Suns at first.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, the ambiguity is killing me, DS. 

Hopefully it's a grower of an album, I love those.


----------



## manos87 (Jan 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> Super Technical? Ron Jarzombek may be super technical, but that is just one of his legendary aspect. He was the guitarist of the legendary band Watchtower, one of the most influential bands of our time's progressive rock and metal genres. I really got you there, not because you didn't know some-one whose technique was very superb, but because you didn't know leading figure of a band who influenced almost every band that came after them, progressive or not.



You're so damn right man!!

And of course Ron Jarzombek isn't a drummer, but his brother Bobby is (and I saw him a few months ago playing with fates warning! lucky me!)


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I sent it already!



 But you and Doc sent about the same time, so I broke the drumstick in two and gave it to a nameless 3 year old kid that was playing drums in the neighbourhood. 



DragonSlayer said:


> How could I know? ;_;
> 
> Gimme the link, maybe it's better.
> 
> Also seriously. Holy shit this is so different. I couldn't even tell this is Dark Suns at first.



 DragonSlayer actually downloaded Nirvana's Bleach album by accident.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

I bet Ray Jarzombek and Watchtower and whoever else didn't influence music I listen to much, if at all. Just throwing that out there.



Trias said:


> But you and Doc sent about the same time, so I broke the drumstick in two and gave it to a nameless 3 year old kid that was playing drums in the neighbourhood.



Check the time the messages were sent. I bet mine is first.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

No, you're wrong, Audrey, Trias said it, so it's true.

Haven't you heard of egoism?


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

None of you would have it if it wasn't for me, so shove off. X3


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

manos87 said:


> You're so damn right man!!
> 
> And of course Ron Jarzombek isn't a drummer, but his brother Bobby is (and I saw him a few months ago playing with fates warning! lucky me!)



 Yeah, both of those brothers are really quite something. Ron is pretty much a legendary figure, and Bobby is just incredible as well, I believe he'll be a very legendary drummer as well. On a random note, Quo Vadis' drummer Yanic Bercier got lessons from Bobby. It really says something about Bobby when Yanic learns from him. Yanic is just another drum god, and I think he plays more "flashy" than Bobby, sometimes you don't even think what Bobby does in songs are incredible, but they really are. And sometimes, he shows it, and you're just left with your mouth open.... wide, very wide.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

Audrey said:


> None of you would have it if it wasn't for me, so shove off. X3


 
Lol.

What are you talking about?

I already said thank you. X3


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Lol.
> 
> What are you talking about?



Haha, the error of having multiple tabs open.

Or wait, actually I'm talking about that PM I sent you with music in it.


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Audrey@ No, actually Doc beat you with two minutes.

 Doc@ ...  I tend to become quite the Megalomaniac sometimes, but that has nothing to do with Watchtower's influence.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

And you missed my edit, the errors of eating and typing.

And probably using the quick post function, too.

Trias: I'm joking.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 30, 2008)

Playing Thornchild now and it's getting better. They have clearly started to discover their own sound instead of being a clone of Opeth.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

Guys, I'm listening to Sunn O))). It's not black metal. I hope you're happy! I might be making progress, except not really since they're pretty much the black metal of drone music and use black metal vocalists and tremolo picking on a lot of their music.


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

No Doc, you hate me, everyone hates me. Even by keyboard and my cat... gods, what the fuck I'm doing in metal thread? Where's my Linkin Park CD's........


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol, Audrey.

Trias: It's OK, I'll bet even Linkin Park hates you too.


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Guys, I'm listening to Sunn O))). It's not black metal. I hope you're happy! I might be making progress, except not really since they're pretty much the black metal of drone music and use black metal vocalists and tremolo picking on a lot of their music.



 Tremolo picking is attributed too much to Black Metal to the point it's ridicilous. 

 Why the snakes on a plane don't you download the latest stuff from my pimping thread and listen something that's other than Spooky-Spooky Metal for a change? It certainly has no the slightest black metal taste in it, that I'm proud of. 



 Edit: Both Linkin Park and Linkin Flames hate me.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> Tremolo picking is attributed too much to Black Metal to the point it's ridicilous.



Nobody's attributing it to black metal. X3

Shoegaze, black metal and post-rock probably use it more than any other styles of music. It's clear that Sunn O))), playing the music that they play and being influenced by black metal, were influenced to use it from black metal, however. They've also called themselves "pretty much a black metal band" in interviews.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

What about KoRn? 

Spooky metal. Next best genre to Neo-Avantgarde-Progressive-Technical Metal.


----------



## manos87 (Jan 30, 2008)

Audrey seems such a sweet girl! Why would she always listen to black metal (and even progress to drone!!)

Cheer up! Do you want me to send you a Helloween album?



Seriously now, the album of the year in black metal is apparently Deathspell Omega


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Audrey seems such a sweet girl! Why would she always listen to black metal (and even progress to drone!!)



Look here: 



> Seriously now, the album of the year in black metal is apparently Deathspell Omega



Deathspell Omega's new album, along with the new albums from Shining, Wolves in the Throne Room, and Lunar Aurora, are among the best and most original in recent years.


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

I hadn't thought Shoegeezers actually used that much tremolo picking at all? It's not like it's a genre I listen a lot but.... 

 Well, there's two parody genres in Turkey, "Atmospheric Dick Metal" and "Black Sea Ultra Black Metal" and some other stuff. 

 Let's eat some korn.

 And no, Audrey wouldn't listen to a Helloween album. She's not that sweet... yet.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

The new Dark Suns is good.

The use of a flute obviously denotes a heavy Jethro Tull influence.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> I hadn't thought Shoegeezers actually used that much tremolo picking at all? It's not like it's a genre I listen a lot but....



My Bloody Valentine actually has an EP called _Tremolo_. The title is an allusion to the guitar style. Black metal and shoegaze have a lot of parallel sounds, as shown by Alcest. If you haven't heard Alcest by now, you ought to get it from my signature.



> Audrey wouldn't listen to a Helloween album. She's not that sweet... yet.



I liked the song "Can Do It" from their last album because it sounds like Tuatha de Danann, which is a folk metal band from Brazil. It's the only song by them I know, however.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The new Dark Suns is good.
> 
> The use of a flute obviously denotes a heavy Jethro Tull influence.


Haha, my friend said the same exact thing. But there's no flute after that one part.

I'm at The Chameleon Defeet now, digging the new album though I can't say if it's as good as Existence and Swanlike. It's already clear that this album is going to require a few listens.


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL, that vatican thing made me LOL   hahahahaha... lol. and that music list had too much pink floyd, I shut the window down immediately.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

It was part of a parody of Prog Rock reviews. 

Yeah, it sounds like a grower, which is good.  However, that depends on how much it grows.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> LOL, that vatican thing made me LOL   hahahahaha... lol. and that music list had too much pink floyd, I shut the window down immediately.



Check my last post here.

Also, it's not a crime to listen to 5 Pink Floyd albums in one week. Talk about not acknowledging influential bands and how awesome they are. X3


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 30, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Shoegaze, black metal and post-rock probably use it more than any other styles of music.



what about thrash metal?!


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Tuatha de Danann are pretty bad at... lyrics... 



> looking for happiness, they love the woods and trees
> rolling on the sand - they love themselves on the sidh
> they kiss all the roots - and sing lovely songs
> they bring in their hearts all the beauty of life and dreams




 ...   

 And they use flute a bit too much I think.

 So you haven't heard of awesome stuff from times of Keeper of the Seven Keys and such? Well, you need to be educated in the way of Power Metal. As much as the rest of this forum. :ı


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> Tuatha de Danann are pretty bad at... lyrics...



Tuatha de Danann's lyrics are designed to sound like upbeat Celtic folk stories, which is exactly what they sound like. You're bad at understanding that not everything is serious.



> ...
> 
> And they use flute a bit too much I think.



I like it, so shove off.


Oh, and...

Unlike some other flute bands, they actually were influenced by Jethro Tull, Boskov. X3


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, to be honest, I detest Pink Flody. Talk about Vendetta..... They're like the, most overrated band in the history, sorry but apart from Barrett, they were nothing, they were hypocrite enough to make a lyrics like "we don't need no education" and they were a bunch of shit. Apart from Another brick in the wall and comfortably numb, all their works are 3rd class mediocre stuff in my eyes, as well. Funny how the song I hate most form them is the same song that I like most from them. And I was talking about knowing influential bands, not loving them. I had no problem with Doc not loving Watchtower at all. And well, Foo Fighters is more influential than Death, and I couldn't care less about the fighters. Dave Grohl sucks anyways.

 My tummy... arg


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

Hot damn, that makes them good.


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

You seem like the types to defend " Love Metal" stuff, Audrey


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> Well, to be honest, I detest Pink Flody. Talk about Vendetta..... They're like the, most overrated band in the history, sorry but apart from Barrett, they were nothing, they were hypocrite enough to make a lyrics like "we don't need no education" and they were a bunch of shit. Apart from Another brick in the wall and comfortably numb, all their works are 3rd class mediocre stuff in my eyes, as well. Funny how the song I hate most form them is the same song that I like most from them. And I was talking about knowing influential bands, not loving them. I had no problem with Doc not loving Watchtower at all. And well, Foo Fighters is more influential than Death, and I couldn't care less about the fighters. Dave Grohl sucks anyways.
> 
> My tummy... arg



They introduced elements of many different styles of music into the spectrum of progressive rock over the course of many classic albums, and were one of the first rock bands to utilize musique concr?te in their music. David Gilmour's guitar soundscapes were influential on many later musicians as well. I think you severely underestimate what they brought to music.


----------



## manos87 (Jan 30, 2008)

I hope you didn't mean what you said Trias.

Dark Side Of The Moon and mostly Wish You Were Here are also monuments in the progressive rock history, Waters is definately one of the best lyricists ever.

You should also see the movie "The Wall". In the time the whole album was written, it was a breakthrough.

Lastly, most people have no idea of their experimental early albums


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> You seem like the types to defend " Love Metal" stuff, Audrey



HIM is a horrible band. Not to mention that I hate you.


----------



## manos87 (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, and also they are the main and great influence of one of the best groups nowadays. 

I mean Porcupine Tree


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2008)

HIM is gay.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 30, 2008)

insightful post of the day


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Oh, and also they are the main and great influence of one of the best groups nowadays.
> 
> I mean Porcupine Tree



Oh yeah, and if you don't like Pink Floyd and think they are a second-rate band, don't listen to music heavily influenced by them. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

Like Piper at the Gates of Dawn, A Saucerful of Secrets, More, Ummagumma and Atom Heart Mother? Yeah, I know about them, they're decent, and certainly experimental, but that doesn't make them all that good, per se. My favorite Pink Floyd album is Animals. :3  

And they're not the only ones who experimented during the late 60s.


----------



## manos87 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> And they're not the only ones who experimented during the late 60s.



I agree. But pink floyd made it to the crowd. They found the formula to make the success and combine quality with commerciality (?)

And once again I should mention the GREAT lyrics. Equal to Peart's.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, but I'm more of a Gabriel fan, myself.

They kinda made spacey art pop at the time of their beginnings, but there were also a great deal of other bands that pioneered their genres as well.  I mean, come on, King Crimson anyone?


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Audrey said:


> They introduced elements of many different styles of music into the spectrum of progressive rock over the course of many classic albums, and were one of the first rock bands to utilize musique concr?te in their music. David Gilmour's guitar soundscapes were influential on many later musicians as well. I think you severely underestimate what they brought to music.



 Not really, conctrete music was utilized by pierre schaeffer actually, decades ago before the Floyd, and Gilmour's soundscapes were nothing on Fripp's early experiments on it, and it was Fripp in the end to make the soundscape in today's meaning.

 They are simply overrated.



manos87 said:


> I hope you didn't mean what you said Trias.
> 
> Dark Side Of The Moon and mostly Wish You Were Here are also monuments in the progressive rock history, Waters is definately one of the best lyricists ever.
> 
> ...



 Nah, I really did mean that. I'm subjective to a certain point, I said I detest them. But reason of that subjectiveness, in the first place, because that I had objectively found them to be too overrated for what they'd done.

 Again, I don't think much good about lyrics of the Pink Floyd. Another brick in the wall was their crescendo at being hypocrite though, for all I know. An artist, of all people, should not have said such a thing. I wonder what would've they done, they accomplished, without education? Anyways.

 I had a quite hard time thinking up about the whole Pink Floyd matter, and it's hard that someone will be able to change my thoughts from now on. 



Audrey said:


> HIM is a horrible band. Not to mention that I hate you.



 Ville Vallo is the best black metal singer around. Uhh, I mean, Love Metal vocalist.



manos87 said:


> Oh, and also they are the main and great influence of one of the best groups nowadays.
> 
> I mean Porcupine Tree



 Yes, as well as many other bands with progressive tastes. Dark Side of the Moon had a big impact on Steven Wilson's life as well. But then again, someone had to be influenced by something. That's the way it is. Or may be it is not.


----------



## manos87 (Jan 30, 2008)

King Crimson are the first ones to play mere progressive rock.
And we love them to death


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I don't know about _all_ of us. 

I'm excited for the new release.


----------



## manos87 (Jan 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> I had a quite hard time thinking up about the whole Pink Floyd matter, and it's hard that someone will be able to change my thoughts from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> .



I would be happy to try to do it. You are sooo wrong about the meaning of that particular song.

But I don't have enough time right now.

So I'll just post this:


Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an off hand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but its sinking
And racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in the relative way, but youre older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the english way
The time is gone, the song is over, thought Id something more to say

Home, home again
I like to be here when I can
And when I come home cold and tired
Its good to warm my bones beside the fire
Far away across the field
The tolling of the iron bell
Calls the faithful to their knees
To hear the softly spoken magic spells.



Cheerz


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> Not really, conctrete music was utilized by pierre schaeffer actually





> and were *one of the first rock bands to utilize musique concrète* in their music



Your point being what? Read my post again.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> Not really, conctrete music was utilized by pierre schaeffer actually, decades ago before the Floyd, and Gilmour's soundscapes were nothing on Fripp's early experiments on it, and it was Fripp in the end to make the soundscape in today's meaning.



guess what i pimped a few weeks back 

Link removed


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

manos87 said:


> I would be happy to try to do it. You are sooo wrong about the meaning of that particular song.
> 
> But I don't have enough time right now.
> 
> ...



 I'm so wrong about the meaning of our beloved "brick" ? Well, I can debate that. 

 And I already have read lyrics of time many times. You're free to try to change my opinions, but I can't guarantee anything. Not on pink floyd.



Audrey said:


> Your point being what? Read my post again.


 
 There is a big time difference between the mentioned two, which makes your point rather irrevelant. Yes, they were one of the first bands to use that... so what? They did not pioneer it... just like their pretty much everything else, they just took what there were to the mainstream scene. There were already concrete music, or expementalist styles, or roots of what we call soundscape now, they just made some redneck hear it, other than prog-whores of the time. Success? For you. Not for me.



destroy_musick said:


> guess what i pimped a few weeks back
> 
> Link removed



 Holy shit, how could I miss that? lmao. Well. Ok that's some good shit there.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> It doesn't mean much if they were one of the first or not when decades ago, someone else had done it already. It's not a few years, it's not several years, it's decades.



In rock music, they were one of the first bands to use it. Pierre Schaeffer wasn't a rock musician, and 99% of rock and metal bands probably have no idea who he is. Read my post. DRRRRRRRRRRRRRR X3


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm having a good chuckle at this little exchange, to say the least. While the two of you continue bantering, I'm going to have to recommend getting the new Dark Suns. It's good stuff, I mean it.


----------



## Trias (Jan 30, 2008)

Fine, read the post again, I edited it already. 

 I'm too tired to continue this Pink Flody & the World vs Trias this though right now, I'm going to the bed. 

 Man, I really hate Pink Floyd, what it has done to the metal thread... sigh... or did I do that... who cares. 

 night people.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

He has a point, this IS the metal thread.

New SubMasq is coming out soon, I'm excited.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2008)

Pink Floyd suck.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

Theres half of the last page's arguments, right there.

The other side, of course, being:

Pink Floyd rule.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2008)

Pink Floyd make me dick shrivel up when I listen to them. >8D


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

Meaning you were a huge fan in your youth?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm gonna kick you in the tooth, Doc. IN THE TOOTH.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

That may prove difficult provided...

THAT I HAVE MANY TEETH!

AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2008)

I always imagined you with like one big tooth for me to kick.

Kind of like this ========>


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

That's odd, I coulda sworn I had more than one tooth.

And was not pink.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2008)

We're getting off topic...


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

This thread hasn't been on topic for close to 20 posts. 

Mastadon anyone?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't listened to Mastadon in ages.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't even think I have any of their albums anymore.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2008)

They're "meh" at best.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 30, 2008)

I never really liked those guys. It's just not my thing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, Audrey. You're into clowns singing about how sad they are.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

Wait, what?

Clown metal sounds like it would be cool.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh shit i wanna join


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey there, Smoke.

And you want to join....?


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

Cell said:


> Yeah, Audrey. You're into clowns singing about how sad they are.



Not all black metal bands use corpsepaint and not all of them make music about being depressed. You're a bigger Xasthur fan than me from what I can tell.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

So, Shaolin Death Squad?

I heard you had something like... I don't know, an EP at your disposal or something?


----------



## Trias (Jan 31, 2008)

hello, I want to join people


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 31, 2008)

MastOdon

MASTODON!

NOT MASTADON! 

FUCKING RETARDS!! -goes nuts-

But yeah, i like Mastodon, but they really are a poor mans Melvins


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 31, 2008)

Mastodon are pretty good.  I saw them live and it was kinda bleh.  I liked Blood Mountain and Leviathan.  I remember reading on these forums that Remission is supposedly their best album.  Anyone happen to have it and can up it for me (and everyone else in the MD? xD )


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2008)

> You're a bigger Xasthur fan than me from what I can tell.



Yeah, I am. I own every album.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

I only own four of them and one EP. The reason I'd never buy them all is because they all sound relatively the same excepting _The Funeral of Being_, _Subliminal Genocide_ and _Defective Epitaph_. There's also bands who make the same style of music that I think are way more interesting.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2008)

MY LIFE SUCKKKKSSSSSSSSSSS I LIVE IN MY MOMS BASEEEMEEENNTTTTTTTTTTT MOM WHERES MY SPIKE GUAAAANTTLLLEEETTTTTT


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

Cell said:


> MY LIFE SUCKKKKSSSSSSSSSSS I LIVE IN MY MOMS BASEEEMEEENNTTTTTTTTTTT MOM WHERES MY SPIKE GUAAAANTTLLLEEETTTTTT



Sounds just like good ol' Malefic, too. You should check out some of the ones I pimped.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2008)

I did a Xasthur megapimp a while back.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm aware. I was talking about the other albums that I pimped in my main genre of music.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

Guys, I think I have a problem.

I...I think I like Rammstein.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

I feel bad for you, Boskov. Although I like some of Nine Inch Nails' music. At least it's not Marilyn Manson or Static-X. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

That's true. X3

But, I think I'm going to have to request some, just to make certain.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 31, 2008)

I remember my high school math teacher made Rammstein references in class.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That's true. X3
> 
> But, I think I'm going to have to request some, just to make certain.
> 
> Wish me luck.



Log into MSN and I'll give you some links.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

My teacher in school loved Rammstein.  It was so odd. 

Ok. X3


----------



## Trias (Jan 31, 2008)

Bah, my junior high principal loved Deep Purple and we were allowed to play smoke on the water from the speakers in the breaks.


----------



## igneus somes (Jan 31, 2008)

Angst said:


> *I noticed that there are a lot of people on this board who like metal so i made a thread to discus metal   makes sense no? some of my favorite bands are:
> Atreyu, As I Lay dying, Black Sabbath, Chimaira, HIM, Cradle of Filth, Deftones, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, From Autumn to Ashes, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Killswitch engage, Korn, Lamb of God, Led Zepplin, Lost Prophets, Marilyn manson, megadeath, Metallica, Mudvayne, Murderdolls, Slipknot, Nirvana, Opeth,  Pantera, Poison the Well, Saliva, Shadows Fall, Slayer, System of a Down and the Used. i know some of these are not metal but there still my favorites so here u go a metal thread have fun *


dude, u hav the best taste of any1 i know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my favs are:
decapitated, slayer, vader, amon amarth, gorgoroth, slipknot, cannibal corpse, the red chord, system of a down, korn, marilyn manson, trivium, metallica, job for a cowboy, lamb of god, drowning pool


----------



## manos87 (Jan 31, 2008)

I am waitin till the next Mastodon release. If it's as a GREAT album as Leviathan and Blood Mountain, then we're maybe talking about the best HEAVY METAL (not metalcore and bullshit) of the 00's. And their drummer is one of the best in the scene. He's really outstanding!!

An album you should definately listen is Audrey Horne-"Le Fol"
Post-grunge? Hard rock with Faith No More and Alice In Chains influences I would say. A really great one!!

I would listen to it for the 50th time, but i just bought Eloy's Floating, so I've got "work" to do


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

Ahh Ahh Ahh!

One guy from Cannibal Corpse was on Sir Millard Mulch's album


----------



## manos87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Then, here's one album i will NOT listen


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

You don't like Sir Millard Mulch?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2008)

HAMMMER SMASHED FAACCEEEEE.


----------



## Trias (Jan 31, 2008)

akatsuki еды плоти said:


> dude, u hav the best taste of any1 i know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> my favs are:
> decapitated, slayer, vader, amon amarth, gorgoroth, slipknot, cannibal corpse, the red chord, system of a down, korn, marilyn manson, trivium, metallica, job for a cowboy, lamb of god, drowning pool



 I thought this post was sarcasm at first.


----------



## manos87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You don't like Sir Millard Mulch?



i don't like cannibal corpse


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

Ha ha.

Sir Millard Mulch sounds nothing like CC.  He was just a guest musician, he also had Devin Townsend, Nil Fredrykal and a few others.  It was good stuff.

Do you like Frost* mano?


----------



## manos87 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have no idea who they are, and I assume you are not talking about celtic frost. I'm so ashamed 


The only band with a star that I like is *shels with their great "sea of the dying dhow"


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

This Frost* :3

I guess they added the asterix to avoid confusion over such a common name. =/


----------



## Fin (Jan 31, 2008)

Show some love metalheads!


----------



## manos87 (Jan 31, 2008)

They have IQ and Arena members, they must be good  I'll listen to the album.

Now tell me your opinion about *shels-"Sea of the dying dhow" (2007)


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

Easily one of my favorite releases of '07.

I already have it. :3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2008)

If anyone mentions Drowning Pool in this thread I'll gut them alive.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

hey guys, just thought id let you know that drowning pool (probably the best metal band out there atm, and easily the most inventive) is my favorite band.


----------



## Fin (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone here like *The Red Chord*?

If you like the new shit then yeah Drowning Pool is respected, but honestly its nothing comapred to the 80's man so don't claim it the best.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

`L0?nKz said:


> If you like the new shit then yeah Drowning Pool is respected, but honestly its nothing comapred to the 80's man so don't claim it the best.



You totally missed the sarcasm.


----------



## Fin (Jan 31, 2008)

Im sorry     ?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2008)

Red Chord suck, lol.

If you're gonna listen to scenester metalcore listen to the good stuff.


----------



## Fin (Jan 31, 2008)

Cell said:


> Red Chord suck, lol.
> 
> If you're gonna listen to scenester metalcore listen to the good stuff.



Well it really depends on the taste in the metal genre.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

I liked 70s heavy metal more than 80s.

And to be honest, I much prefer modern metal to classic metal.  It's much more diverse, experimental and just as pioneering as bands like Sabbath and Zeppelin.  And modern metal has Prog Metal.


----------



## Fin (Jan 31, 2008)

Well regardless Zepplin and Black Sabbath were amazing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2008)

Modern has good bands, but it's really nothing compared to the death/thrash/heavy scene in the 80s.


----------



## Fin (Jan 31, 2008)

Well hip hop is well taking over.  How are we sapposed to gain sheer metal when most repect is turn towards "bling bling"?  I mean I respect hip hop and R&B out the ass, but ya gotta look at the highlites that the metalhead nation of the 80's are well over so its obvious Modern metal does not take the ceak.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

And why not?

Just because you base what you hear on the radio as the whole doesn't make modern metal bad.


----------



## Fin (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yeah most Modern metal is fucking amazing.  The new Type o Negative CD rocks my fucking sox.  Im just comtributing to what Cell said.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh. 

That's just X, though. 

It's not all that subjective, when you put it that way. They were innovators of their genres, during that time period? You bet'cha, but that doesn't diminish modern metal bands and their influence in their respective genres. Mr. Bungle? Fantomas? SubMasq? Pain of Salvation? Grayceon? 7for4? Hoyry-Kone? the Pax Cecilia? 

All of those bands are incredibly unique, forward thinking and inventive, and all have released within the last 15 years.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm also more fond of modern metal. I also love hip hop. But I shit on Bling Bling. Unless it's frosted flakes. Then I say it's grrrrrreat!


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm so in for Frosted Flakes!


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

There's a ton of awful and generic modern black metal bands, but many others are just as incredible and inventive as the bands from the 80's, and especially the 90's, since that's when the music really began to stand out and advance itself as a well-defined genre.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 31, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Guys, I think I have a problem.
> 
> I...I think I like Rammstein.



so? according to my nu-metal pimps, you also like Mudvayne


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, LD 50. 

I saw somewhere that American Head Charge was avant metal.  Is this true, or just another unsubstantiated rumor to try and get me removed from the prog club?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 31, 2008)

they used alot of experimental keyboard and sample work, particularly their early stuff. But i wouldn't go so far and say they were avant-garde though. Think more Faith No More meets Nine Inch Nails meets Slipknot (when they were still good XD)

Also, out of all the gore lyrics i have ever heard, Slayer still trump them all:

Pumped with fluid, inside your brain
Pressure in your skull begins pushing through your eyes!
Burning flesh, drips away
Test of heat burns your skin, your mind starts to boil!
Frigid cold, cracks your limbs
How long can you last in this frozen water burial?
Sewn together, joining heads
Just a matter of time til you rip yourselves apart!

Millions laid out in their crowded tombs,
Sickening ways to achieve the holocaust!

Seriously, you dont fuck with that imagery

~~~

DOC! You should listen to Nuclear Rabbit

I DEMAND IT OF YOU!


----------



## Trias (Jan 31, 2008)

Spread the fucking Slayer love. And just another proof that Gore bands suck since a Trash band writes better gore lyrics than them


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey guys, guess what? 

I DONT HAVE ANY SLAYER!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't think that any band can make gorier lyrics than _Slayer_.  It's just not possible.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 31, 2008)

well lyrics have been gorier. But when gore bands do it, it's all OTT and tongue-in-cheek. When Slayer do it, its genuinely quite creepy and sinister and that section of AoD has always given me a cold chill. Especially Lier in Wait's cover to it, by god it's epic


----------



## Trias (Jan 31, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hey guys, guess what?
> 
> I DONT HAVE ANY SLAYER!



 This must be quite the joke. o-O I'm keen on pimping more inaccessible stuff on my thread, but I may personally upload some slayer for you in future. If anyone else does not to that before me or you do not find in the mentioned time gap. 

 HOW CAN YOU NOT HAVE ANY SLAYER?


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't have any Slayer, either. I still know their classic albums. They're just not something I listen to.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll take them, if you will up them, Trias. 

I know not much of the Trash.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I know not much of the *Trash*.



This spelling error is going to cause some kind of shitstorm.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 31, 2008)

Hah, I went on progarchives index and what do we have here...



> Well, well, well, what have we here?
> 
> Admittedly, I found out about this band from another friend, but ProgArchives was the one who inspired me to buy it, after I read all the reviews. I'm proud to announce that I was more than just pleasantly suprised, I incredibly impressed.
> 
> ...



This is boskov's, right?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

Hopefully that review will help them get some attention. They deserve it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

Hopefully.

That's how I found out about them, a review on the main page.  If enough people review it, it will get attention.  Especially on PA.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 31, 2008)

Listening to Intelligent Design now and it's awesome so far. This is even better than I ever imagined.


----------



## Fin (Jan 31, 2008)

So what kind of metal do you all like?  Im Black, Death, and 80's.. and if SOAD is considered "Nu" metal then im in with that too.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

So...

Frost* anyone?


----------



## Trias (Jan 31, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Listening to Intelligent Design now and it's awesome so far. This is even better than I ever imagined.



 name sounds quite the interesting to me, tell me about it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

Now it's my turn to laugh. 

Shaolin Death Squad - Intelligent Design was probably one of the best releases of 06, period.  A metal band, that sounds like a metal band with influences from Mr. Bungle, Faith No More, Estradasphere and Pain of Salvation.  It's straight up brilliant, in every way.  Get it.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

`L0?nKz said:


> So what kind of metal do you all like?  Im Black, Death, and 80's.. and if SOAD is considered "Nu" metal then im in with that too.



I like black metal. What black metal bands do you like?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2008)

Cradle of Filth.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

I was not asking you, Boskov. However, thanks for clearing up my suspicions that you had good taste in music. X3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2008)

Sodom are probably the best black metal band ever.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

While they're influential, I think calling them the best or even close is an exaggeration. There's not a lot that makes them stand out from any other bands that played similar music around that time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2008)

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

I figured you were. X3

If I was going to name the best black metal band, I'd say Burzum. Nearly all black metal that came after Burzum directly imitates major elements of his style. He also pioneered ambient and depressive black metal, which are two of the most prominent styles today. I think he's an amazing musician, but I also think he's got some major mental issues.

For all the bands influenced by Varg's work, I've never actually heard a band that quite managed to sound exactly like Burzum, either. The way he combines hypnotic repetitions with those minimalistic electronic ambient passages is incredible. The closest I've heard would probably be Nyktalgia, which has the right vocals, guitar style and drum patterns but not the ambient sections.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2008)

Burzum's darkwave stuff is MUCH better, IMO. While his black metal is pretty fun to listen to, the vocals can be weak, and the repetitetiveness is terrible.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2008)

Repetitions are part of ambient black metal. Anyone who listens to Xasthur can't say Burzum is repetitive. Expecting anything else just means you aren't listening to it with the right kind of mindset. 

As for his vocals, I'll agree with you, excepting the ones on _Filosofem_. The different style of vocals works perfectly for that sort of music.

About his ambient albums, even he admitted they're pretty subpar and not of much musical value, and I'd agree with him since they're relatively a failed experiment by someone with no other means of musical output.


----------



## Trias (Feb 1, 2008)

lol Burzum, Varg Vikernes 



 " WHERE ARE _Euronymous_? ME WILL BLUDGE HE TO DEATHDH "


----------



## manos87 (Feb 1, 2008)

If you wanna listen to black metal, start listening to Venom, Bathory and Hellhammer.

Then proceed to Burzum, Mayhem etc


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 1, 2008)

manos87 said:


> If you wanna listen to black metal, start listening to Venom, Bathory and Hellhammer.
> 
> Then proceed to Burzum, Mayhem etc



Or just start with what ever you want 

First bm band i heard i think was Marduk. then Darkthrone, then Burzum.
I have not heard a single thing from Venom to this day. or Hellhammer.


----------



## Trias (Feb 1, 2008)

If you want to star listening to Black Metal, start by pioneers.

 HIM, Dimmu Burger, Old Man's Child, the Rasmus, and so on. Listen them first then you can proceed to other groups, but pioneers should be listened first.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 1, 2008)

Kind of like how if you want to listen to progressive rock and metal, you should listen to Pink Floyd. I know Steven Wilson would agree, since it's obvious that they're his biggest influence, or at least one of them. 

No, but seriously, the best bands to get into black metal would be the old wave bands like Bathory and Celtic Frost, and the second wave groups like Burzum, Mayhem, Darkthrone and Emperor. If you listen to those, you've covered and acquainted yourself with most of the basic styles of black metal and should be ready to check out the newer bands.


----------



## Trias (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, at least Steven Wilson did not beat David or Roger to death, then burned some church and arrested while driving a car full of weapons, only to continue his racist preachings even in prison, while composing stuff.

 I'd like to see that though. I mean. The first part. Actually not.

 SO, PEOPLE, LETS GO DRESS OURSELVES LIKE 3RD CLASS FANTASY FICTION MOVIE GUYS AND FIND SOME FOREST AND MAKE RIDICILOUS VIDEOS.


----------



## manos87 (Feb 1, 2008)

Trias, behave


----------



## Saes (Feb 1, 2008)

System of A down, Sabaton, Children of Bodom, Apocalyptica, The Haunted.

<3


----------



## Audrey (Feb 1, 2008)

Focusing on something one person did over a decade ago and thinking that one action defines an entire genre of music and the artists who create that kind of music's views and behavior is pretty silly. A good majority of black metal is about nature, sorrow, fantasy and a variety of other subjects. Even Burzum's music doesn't have any racist or offensive lyrics.

When you're ready to stop attempting to annoy me by making ignorant statements about music I like, even if they're being made jokingly, let me know and we can talk about something intelligent.


----------



## Trias (Feb 1, 2008)

Behave what, I said that I "actually not" ?


----------



## Trias (Feb 1, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Focusing on something one person did over a decade ago and thinking that one action defines an entire genre of music and the artists who create that kind of music's views and behavior is pretty silly. A good majority of black metal is about nature, sorrow, fantasy and a variety of other subjects. Even Burzum's music doesn't have any racist or offensive lyrics.
> 
> When you're ready to stop attempting to annoy me by making ignorant statements about music I like, even if they're being made jokingly, let me know and we can talk about something intelligent.



 Conclusion: Trias stated that what Varg did and thought it the essence of the entire Black Metal genre.

 Proof: ???

 Conclusion: Trias stated that Burzum has racist and offensive lyrics.

 Proof: ??? 

 I don't see where I made such statements. I had said Varg made Burzum's music and he preached offensive material, I did not say Burzum had it. Do I like Burzum? No, I don't like anything Varg's in it. It won't hurt the entire genre, but sorry, I'm not going to listen to the music a person who had that kind of thoughts had written while he was high or something. But then again, I did not attribute that to the whole Black Metal genre either, but yes, I'll make fun of corpse painting and forest videoing, probably, till a raged fan kills me.

 In short, none of your claims are true until you prove them, so don't go trash-talking around.

 Either understand what other person says correctly, and then back your claims up, or _simply do not talk about other person's intelligence._


----------



## manos87 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok I accept what you say. But what's your opinion on Burzum musically?


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 1, 2008)

My first Black Metal band was Sigh.


----------



## Trias (Feb 1, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Ok I accept what you say. But what's your opinion on Burzum musically?



 I said it already; I don't like it; I don't like anything that Varg has done.

 It's a common misconception that music comes before the artist himself. At least, it's a misconception in my book. Don't get that wrong, that doesn't mean you have to buy Yngwie's self-repeating newer crap albums just because of his "Artist" identity, but I should say that I am not going to listen to a little Adolf Hitler just because his music is, on universal grounds, good.

 He was a neo-nazi, he was convinced about "the higher race" crap and he usually spends his time calling scandinavia immigrants trashes, and low-class people. Pushing Turks out of Europe and giving land to Greeks was one of his rather creative ideas though, I'll give him that.

 All in all, he was fascist. Fascist. Racist. Nazist. Whatever you call it. It's a process of thought that promotes discrimination.

 And in my opinion, notes does not belong to any race; all people perceive a "C" as a "C", no matter what your race or language is. Music is universal, music embraces all the humanity. Music promotes unity.

 Varg's thoughts are an insult against the music I believe itself. He makes music, yet he acts against it. No matter how "_good_" that is, it is not even really music to me, for it has lost its most important aspect in the hands of Varg, whether it was directly placed there or not.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 1, 2008)

Saes said:


> System of A down, Sabaton, Children of Bodom, Apocalyptica, The Haunted.
> 
> <3



Your taste in metal sucks ass. SOAD aren't even metal.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 1, 2008)

Nu-metal is still metal.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 1, 2008)

Trias said:


> Conclusion: Trias stated that what Varg did and thought it the essence of the entire Black Metal genre.
> 
> Proof: ???
> 
> ...



Prove that I said that you said Burzum was the end-all-be-all of black metal or that I said you said he had racist lyrics. *There's no need for you to tell me things about someone who I know more about than you likely ever will. I'm familiar with his opinions, and if you were capable of reading, you'd likely have come across posts by me where I say I don't support his ideologies.*

I was mostly referring to the fact that around 75% of your posts recently have been attempts at trash-talking the music I listen to, which is something I can actually prove. I also never called you stupid, so shove off about that. *It was funny maybe the first three times, but when you repeat yourself upwards of ten times, it becomes childish. I get it, you think black metal is hilarious and you don't really like it.*

GROW UP AND STOP POSTING IMMATURE COMMENTS OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER. X3

I didn't realize you were the new even less accurate version of X. The fact of the matter is, I didn't do anything, you started this ignorant competition or whatever it is and I really don't care to play it anymore since you have nothing enlightening to say. GROW UP.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 1, 2008)

You may not like Burzum, but are you so ignorant that you cannot acknowledge that he influenced countless black metal bands, and set the basis for what black metal was after Burzum?


----------



## Audrey (Feb 1, 2008)

Trias said:


> You are living in Florida... the friggin' Florida, Audrie...  I bet you'd like to live in Scandinavia, especially Norway, but it's the fucking holy Florida. One day, you'll understand beauty of Death Metal and forget about the whole Black Spooky-Spooky Metal.





Trias said:


> Spooky-spooky-Metal Girl.





Trias said:


> Tremolo picking is attributed too much to Black Metal to the point it's ridicilous.
> 
> Why the snakes on a plane don't you download the latest stuff from my pimping thread and listen something that's other than Spooky-Spooky Metal for a change? It certainly has no the slightest black metal taste in it, that I'm proud of.





Trias said:


> Well, there's two parody genres in Turkey, "Atmospheric Dick Metal" and "Black Sea Ultra Black Metal" and some other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Trias said:


> If you want to star listening to Black Metal, start by pioneers.
> 
> HIM, Dimmu Burger, Old Man's Child, the Rasmus, and so on. Listen them first then you can proceed to other groups, but pioneers should be listened first.





Trias said:


> Well, at least Steven Wilson did not beat David or Roger to death, then burned some church and arrested while driving a car full of weapons, only to continue his racist preachings even in prison, while composing stuff.
> 
> I'd like to see that though. I mean. The first part. Actually not.
> 
> SO, PEOPLE, LETS GO DRESS OURSELVES LIKE 3RD CLASS FANTASY FICTION MOVIE GUYS AND FIND SOME FOREST AND MAKE RIDICILOUS VIDEOS.



I think this is quote enough times to justify me telling you to shut up, Trias. So shut up. You're not doing anything to make me mad, but you're definitely making your own self look like a troll.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 1, 2008)

> Go listen to Dragonforce with endless blast beats.



Have you even listened to the god damn band? They use blast beats constantly, for fuck's sake. And even if they don't, they're still extremely repetitive, mediocre, power metal.


----------



## Trias (Feb 1, 2008)

Cell said:


> Have you even listened to the god damn band? They use blast beats constantly, for fuck's sake. And even if they don't, they're still extremely repetitive, mediocre, power metal.





 Apart from the regular "blast beats" stuff this time, how you mentioned "power metal" after saying repetitive and mediocre also made me want to think myself out of existence.  (It was a good flame-bait, tho)


----------



## Audrey (Feb 1, 2008)

Trias said:


> You are living in Florida... the friggin' Florida, Audrie...  I bet you'd like to live in Scandinavia, especially Norway, but it's the fucking holy Florida. One day, you'll understand beauty of Death Metal and forget about the whole Black Spooky-Spooky Metal.



Stupid, ignorant comment directed at me. I dismissed it jokingly. Followed by...



Trias said:


> Spooky-spooky-Metal Girl.



Same comment repeated again. Followed by...



Trias said:


> Tremolo picking is attributed too much to Black Metal to the point it's ridicilous.
> 
> Why the snakes on a plane don't you download the latest stuff from my pimping thread and listen something that's other than Spooky-Spooky Metal for a change? It certainly has no the slightest black metal taste in it, that I'm proud of.



Same comment again. Followed by...



Trias said:


> Well, there's two parody genres in Turkey, "Atmospheric Dick Metal" and "Black Sea Ultra Black Metal" and some other stuff.
> 
> And no, Audrey wouldn't listen to a Helloween album. She's not that sweet... yet.



Dumb comments saying I only listen to one kind of music and things to make fun of that genre. Followed by...



Trias said:


> You seem like the types to defend " Love Metal" stuff, Audrey



Idiotic comment and where the annoying HIM references begin. HIM isn't related to black metal or its development. This is followed by...



Trias said:


> Ville Vallo is the best black metal singer around. Uhh, I mean, Love Metal vocalist.



Obviously a reference to earlier post. This is followed by...



Trias said:


> lol Burzum, Varg Vikernes
> 
> 
> 
> " WHERE ARE _Euronymous_? ME WILL BLUDGE HE TO DEATHDH "



Making a mockery of something I was talking intelligently about. If you can't contribute, don't post. Even without this one, all the previous ones are obiously in my favor. Followed by...



Trias said:


> If you want to star listening to Black Metal, start by pioneers.
> 
> HIM, Dimmu Burger, Old Man's Child, the Rasmus, and so on. Listen them first then you can proceed to other groups, but pioneers should be listened first.



Dumb attempted troll comment making reference to previous stupid statement. Followed by...



Trias said:


> Well, at least Steven Wilson did not beat David or Roger to death, then burned some church and arrested while driving a car full of weapons, only to continue his racist preachings even in prison, while composing stuff.
> 
> I'd like to see that though. I mean. The first part. Actually not.
> 
> SO, PEOPLE, LETS GO DRESS OURSELVES LIKE 3RD CLASS FANTASY FICTION MOVIE GUYS AND FIND SOME FOREST AND MAKE RIDICILOUS VIDEOS.



Don't judge an entire genre of music by one person. I can make fun of music you like, but I don't. Did you ever notice that? No, because you're too busy looking at pictures of Steven Wilson or something.

You can't explain away comments explicitly directed at me or made in reference to my posts so easily. I'm being rational, you're being immature and attempting to claim I'm the one doing so. I'm right, you're wrong. You can't even attempt to deny it, because the proof is all right here. In case you don't know, I don't come here to be subject to your repeated immature remarks, so take them elsewhere. Thanks for playing, but you lose.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 1, 2008)

And Trias listens to power metal and melodeath. Honestly, he's in no place to make fun of BM.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Feb 1, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with Power Metal, Melodeath or Black Metal


----------



## Trias (Feb 1, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Don't judge an entire genre of music by one person. I can make fun of music you like, but I don't. Did you ever notice that? No, because you're too busy looking at pictures of Steven Wilson or something.
> 
> You can't explain away comments explicitly directed at me or made in reference to my posts so easily. I'm being rational, you're being immature and attempting to claim I'm the one doing so. I'm right, you're wrong. You can't even attempt to deny it, because the proof is all right here. In case you don't know, I don't come here to be subject to your repeated immature remarks, so take them elsewhere. Thanks for playing, but you lose.



 Again, I had already explained how many of those were not even related to your genre or what-so-ever, and, miss, I had just stated that I don't see any proof about how I judge an entire genre of music by one person? I had already written a damn short essay about why I dislike Varg and Burzum and how it's not related to entire-genre-hating or anything, yet you give me the same crap with same quotes. All you're showing me is Spooky-Spooky metal thing, then HIM references (which we had BOTH made fun of, earlier) and then, different classifying genre thing (which, again, was said to Doc, and it was entirely serious) and Helloween reference (which did not have anything about Black Metal at all) 

 Proof is nowhere, you claim same shit, that I judge entire genre by one person or what-so-ever, but I already said that I judged only Burzum for Varg's retardness. If forest-video-makers and corpse-painters is all Black Metal is made of, then you'd say that I had bashed the entire genre, but if my memory serves, you did not say such a thing at any point.

 Only one acting immature here is you, "I do you don't, I win you lose, hehe okthnkxby" attitude is the thing that makes you immature. You accuse me of things you can't prove, then you give me some crap and twist it to your cause and call it proof, then you call it a loss for me. Since when did I turn this into an immature game where you lose or win anyways?

 Oh wait, you just have. 



Cell said:


> And Trias listens to power metal and melodeath. Honestly, he's in no place to make fun of BM.



 And you listen to 2nd class MTV music, get a life. Or continue listening to endless blast beats. 



ssj2yugi said:


> There's nothing wrong with Power Metal, Melodeath or Black Metal



 There's something wrong with repeating power metal bands, as well as stupid black metal bands and unoriginal melodeath bands. 

 The thing some people tend to miss, is that bashing those is not equal to bashing the whole damn genre, but well... Power Metal hate is actually quite popular around the MD. It's cool, since statistically, the lower fan amount it has, the better the music is. Proven by doing maths using data from Britney Spears and Explosions in the Sky.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 1, 2008)

> And you listen to 2nd class MTV music, get a life.



LOL I'd like to see proof of this.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 1, 2008)

Trias, you can't read that well as far as I can tell, since you don't get that there's NO NEED to bring up Varg's actions while I'm talking about his music and the influence it had on other music. There's no relevance, and all the immature comments and attempting to relate it to you denying that other bands were influential when you were also wrong is pure ignorance.

You also repeatedly made the same dumb comments, directed obviously at me until I told you to shove off, because you were trying to get a reaction that he won't get. I call you on it, so logically denial kicks in and he acts like I'm being irrational and immature. I dismissed the first few as a joke, but if it was a joke, there'd have been no need to say it so many times. You were trying to get an angry reaction, so instead I just told you to stop. Don't play the denial game.

I didn't say anything about your intelligence until you accused me of saying something about it, because that's where it became obvious you were just denying being an instigator. Even X admits when he's trolling.

If you don't like people hating on others and attempting to make fun of other genres, and you're going to bring up power metal, which is something I've never made fun of, stay out of conversations you're not part of and don't repeatedly bug me about HIM and other immature things to get a reaction.

Especially when it's been proven you don't know a thing about black metal because you didn't realize why it wasn't supposed to be technical. Remember when we talked about that and you had NO IDEA what you were talking about? Obviously, minimalism and ambience in music are something beyond your understanding. Next time, don't be an immature baiting hypocrite.

I'm not being irrational. You're being immature. I have all the winning points, and you have none. You do lose, because I'm right and I can back up my statements. It's not an immature statement for me to tell you that you've lost your own stupid little flame game.

Enjoy the music you like and let other people enjoy and discuss the music they like without your dumb little attempts at flaming, because otherwise you can't expect other people to not hate on things like power metal and talk about how every musician in the genre is a little fairy boy who sings in a girly vocal range.

Oh, and you'll have a hard time finding somewhere that I laughed about you saying I probably liked HIM and that they were a black metal band, since it never happened and I said right from the first time it was mentioned that they were horrible and I don't care for that comparison.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 1, 2008)

Metalheads arguing? Why am I not surprised?

I have a big problem with genre classification; black, death, progressive, power, symphonic, doom, thrash, nu-metal, hardcore, melodeath...and on it goes. I realise that genres can be useful for identifying a generic base for a bands sound but music falls along two lines: those I like and those I don't.

On a different note, does anyone know if Therion have ever been to Scotland/more importantly if it is ever likely? My lack of german meant I missed them when I went to Wacken last year.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 1, 2008)

> nu-metal, hardcore



*cough*Not genres of metal.*cough*


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 1, 2008)

Cell said:


> *cough*Not genres of metal.*cough*



I was wondering how long that would take...

Aye they are, even if I am not entirely sure what hardcore consists of, it just seems to be a somewhat empty term bandied around. In fact I've never entirely understood the argument saying they aren't metal, if you'd care to rescue me from my ignorance.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 1, 2008)

Hardcore is not a genre of metal. Hardcore is short for _hardcore punk_, which was a international movement that started in the late 70s and died down around the late 80s. It's characterized by short songs, fast drums, distorted guitars and shouted vocals. 

The hardcore you're probably thinking of is metalcore, which is a fusion genre started in the early to mid 90s. Lots of metalcore really isn't metal, just very heavily distorted heavy hardcore (Converge, Ion Dissonance, Norma Jean).


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 1, 2008)

Cell said:


> Hardcore is not a genre of metal. Hardcore is short for _hardcore punk_, which was a international movement that started in the late 70s and died down around the late 80s. It's characterized by short songs, fast drums, distorted guitars and shouted vocals.
> 
> The hardcore you're probably thinking of is metalcore, which is a fusion genre started in the early to mid 90s. Lots of metalcore really isn't metal, just very heavily distorted heavy hardcore (Converge, Ion Dissonance, Norma Jean).



As I said, the term does seem to come under the most strange vagueness of use in my experience. Most of the time it tends to just be people wanting a term they think sounds kl.

So why is nu-metal not metal then? In fact what do you define as metal anyway?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 1, 2008)

I define most metal as music with influence by other metal bands and lots of palm muting. ()

Also, nu-metal was pretty much a very bad offshoot from the equally bad groove metal scene in the early 90s. It combines hard rock, industrial, gangsta rap and just enough groove metal that it can fool you into thinking it's metal, but little enough that it isn't. This genre is infested with shitty bands such as KoRn, Slipknot, Limp Bizkit and others.

But, yeah, hardcore refers to a sub-genre of punk started in the late 70s in the US, by bands such as Black Flag, the Germs, Bad Brains, the Middle Class and the Teen Idles.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 1, 2008)

Unsure what gangsta rap you find in korn and slipknot, or even even hard rock (although korn's recent stuff have shown signs), the real problems is when you say this:



Cell said:


> I define most metal as music with influence by other metal bands and lots of palm muting. ()



Heck you're entitled to your opinion but it seems odd that while saying that you'd reject nu-metal. As far as I know slipknot originally had aspirations to become death metal.

I can kinda see the dilutting the genre thing, but power and black metal bands have been absorbing a lot of classical as the genres progress and then there is heavy jazz influence in the likes of dilinger scape plan and opeth. Then there is the folk invasion of metal from scandanavia, finntroll, korpliklaani etc. All of these are undeniably (probably) metal but they bring in elements from other types of music. So how is nu-metal really all that different?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 1, 2008)

Nu-metal have less metal and more mainstream influences.


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (Feb 1, 2008)

Cell said:


> I define most metal as music with influence by other metal bands and lots of palm muting. ()
> 
> Also, nu-metal was pretty much a very bad offshoot from the equally bad groove metal scene in the early 90s. It combines hard rock, industrial, gangsta rap and just enough groove metal that it can fool you into thinking it's metal, but little enough that it isn't. This genre is infested with shitty bands such as KoRn, Slipknot, Limp Bizkit and others.
> 
> But, yeah, hardcore refers to a sub-genre of punk started in the late 70s in the US, by bands such as Black Flag, the Germs, Bad Brains, the Middle Class and the Teen Idles.



Well, might as well call it underground music.  It wasn't created to sound like metal, it was an entirely new fusion genre from the early 1990s.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> Metalheads arguing? Why am I not surprised?
> 
> I have a big problem with genre classification; black, death, progressive, power, symphonic, doom, thrash, nu-metal, hardcore, melodeath...and on it goes. I realise that genres can be useful for identifying a generic base for a bands sound but music falls along two lines: those I like and those I don't.
> 
> On a different note, does anyone know if Therion have ever been to Scotland/more importantly if it is ever likely? My lack of german meant I missed them when I went to Wacken last year.


 
You should have seen the Hip Hop thread awhile ago. 

Well, I hate exorbinant pidgeonholing as much as the next guy, and I'm not one to zealously defend the borders of a genre probably created by fans, but classification is very necessary at times, especially for those do not like all forms of metal.

For example, the differences between bands like Rammstein, Pain of Salvation, Between the Buried and Me, Isis, Behold... the Arctopus and Dragon Force are quite staggering, and a label is necessary to make them more manageable and digestible to the average listener.  I listen to what I like too, but some classification makes it easier to look for something.

I liked Mudvayne's LD 50, and to say that it had mainstream influences is kinda... wrong, at least to the extent that is implied.  Sure, they had a pseudo rapping/screaming deal going on, and it had a hard rock feel, but the fact that Mudvayne incorporated some interesting feels into the band is something that could have evolved into something truly unique.  I've heard hip hop influences, jazz influences, prog influences in LD 50, including some incredible bass work, and instrumental changes.  Sure, they lyrics are shit, but the music isn't half bad.

Oh, and besides, Prog Metal > all.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2008)

All of this arguing is giving me a headache.  I'm just going to go listen to some _Pantera _to get rid of it.  _Cowboys from Hell_, here I come.


----------



## manos87 (Feb 2, 2008)

I tottally agree with forgotten hero. All the others have missed the point.

And what's all this with the arguing about what's metal, which genre of metal is better and same ol shit.

Hope you listen to music for yourselves and not because you wanna be a member of a social group or show to others how better you and your music are.


Peace.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 2, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You should have seen the Hip Hop thread awhile ago.
> 
> Well, I hate exorbinant pidgeonholing as much as the next guy, and I'm not one to zealously defend the borders of a genre probably created by fans, but classification is very necessary at times, especially for those do not like all forms of metal.
> 
> ...



Yeah alright, music creates as many divides as it does unite.

And as I said genres do have a bit of a purpose, I just think most people get somewhat carried away.



manos87 said:


> I tottally agree with forgotten hero. All the others have missed the point.
> 
> And what's all this with the arguing about what's metal, which genre of metal is better and same ol shit.
> 
> ...



Ah, but what a boring world it would be if we were all the same.


----------



## manos87 (Feb 2, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> Ah, but what a boring world it would be if we were all the same.



As long as we don't take it too serious.

After all it's just rock'n'roll.


----------



## Trias (Feb 2, 2008)

Rock'n roll had once changed the world. We should take the idea of Rock'n Roll itself serious in my opinion.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 2, 2008)

To me, listening to music is an important part of life and something that should be taken seriously. It's kind of a spiritual experience or some kind of crazy obsession. I try to learn and absorb every aspect of everything that I listen to. It's not something I take very lightly. X3


----------



## Lamb (Feb 2, 2008)

Music > 99% of people.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 2, 2008)

Insulting my favorite artists is worse than insulting my friends.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 2, 2008)

Porcupine Tree sucks.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 2, 2008)

SUCKS IN AN AWESOME WAY YES


----------



## Trias (Feb 2, 2008)

^ Like Heather Brooke or something?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2008)

One time, someone nearly killed my mom, and I didn't even pursue them.

And then, one time, someone said Estradasphere sucks, so I personally tracked him down, beat him into submission, made him say that he was wrong, killed him, and then offered his corpse as a tribute to my music.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 3, 2008)

Speaking of Estradasphere...


----------



## Trias (Feb 3, 2008)

I think I've just come, reading Doc's story.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm going to upload Estradasphere for you, just hold yer horses.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 4, 2008)

The horses...They are hungry...


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2008)

Even horses who are starved will gain a taste for human flesh...


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm open minded when it comes to music, something which developed in the past year.

Hell, I can sort of almost maybe sympathise slightly with Limp Bizkit a tiny bit.

Though I don't get why so much massive love for bits of music. I've heard a little bit of Sleepytime Gorilla Museum and I don't believe it's Jesus.


----------



## manos87 (Feb 4, 2008)

Trias said:


> Rock'n roll had once changed the world. We should take the idea of Rock'n Roll itself serious in my opinion.



I don't see how rock'n'roll has changed me.

Or why should I be defined by what music I like.

The only reason why we should take music seriously is because it's a way to communicate with the musicians and with your inner feelings, in a way no thought and no language can do.
And, in case you're a professional musician, it's your whole life and being. It's what you are.

It may be nice to think rock'n'roll changed the world but it's not the reason. It's just the outcome of the world's change. 


Doc, Estradesphere rule!!


----------



## Trias (Feb 4, 2008)

I can see the ways music I listen to changed me, how it saved my soul, as how I describe it. 

 If it didn't change you, well, then music could not complete its mission about you, imho. Or maybe you didn't let it. Or maybe there was just no oppurtunities... yet.

 And have you just said that "Rock'n Roll changed the world because something eventually had to change it, and it happened to be just Rock'n Roll" ?


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 4, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> I'm open minded when it comes to music, something which developed in the past year.
> 
> Hell, I can sort of almost maybe sympathise slightly with Limp Bizkit a tiny bit.
> 
> Though I don't get why so much massive love for bits of music. I've heard a little bit of Sleepytime Gorilla Museum and I don't believe it's Jesus.


Then you obviously haven't heard enough.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, Aldrick.

I should neg you.


----------



## igneus somes (Feb 4, 2008)

say ya if you like any of the following!! (put which one/s)

amon amarth
vader
cannibal corpse
the red chord
dimmu borgir


----------



## Lamb (Feb 4, 2008)

I like The Red Chord.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 4, 2008)

Red Chord are too scene for me. Amon Amarth and Cannibal Corpse are pretty good, though.


----------



## Trias (Feb 4, 2008)

Amon Amarth is somewhat the most decent in the list, for me. Played their song "Pursuit of Vikings" quite recently. Kinda had to play that, but I'd surely go for many other bands' many others songs if I was given options.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 4, 2008)

Also, Trias, I was wondering. Why did you say I listened to "MTV bands"?


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 5, 2008)

> Wow, Aldrick.
> 
> I should neg you.



Please, no, Mr. Progman


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going to pimp this awesome Progressive Death band with Neo-Classical/Electronica (and many other stuff) influences; Symbyosis. Yes, France is a rather sucky country in the terms of numer of the metal bands, but when a band comes from there, it usually owns, Symbyosis being probably the best example of it. Apparently, even though they have a very different sound than Cynic (much heavier at normal times and more electronic/ambient-ish at clean parts, compared to Cynic's jazz/metal sounded guitars and acoustic-like cleans and slight synths.) they are currently one of the few bands that create music close to Cynic's level, imho.



Cell said:


> Also, Trias, I was wondering. Why did you say I listened to "MTV bands"?



 You're still there? 

 I said it for my mere amusement; it was a flamebait; it did not have any serious accusition behind it.  My comments about your not justified power and melo-death hate had, though. No matter how much I bash your h8 and comments sometimes, I know your taste is still much better than MTV. (Actually, it depends, cuz in some countries, even MTV aired some fucking cool metal bands, but the majority of MTV channels are shit in my eyes, so yes.)


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 5, 2008)

Trias - Master of the Trolls!

Also, you're a tit if you pimp Symbiosis, they are on my list to pimp out


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I probably listen to bands you've never even heard of Trias. I doubt they'd play Dislimb or Vomit Remnants on MTV.


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2008)

Dest @ Lol, I'm pimping them first, sorry lad, I've already uploaded it. 

 Edit: Wait, why don't you upload the first album? I've done the second album, so it's no problem if you upload the first.

 Cell @ Bands I've never heard my ass. Oh wait, if you mean stuff like _Dragonforce with Endless Beats_, then sure, I've never heard of it.  Move on, now.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 5, 2008)

I wouldn't be so sure, Cell. Trias knows so much about music that he can write essays about Burzum's music and ideologies while not realizing that Burzum is designed to be ambient music. Your best bet is to just let him be on his way to he can go listen to his endless guitar solos and blast beats. X3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 5, 2008)

> Cell @ Bands I've never heard my ass. Oh wait, if you mean stuff like Dragonforce with Endless Beats, then sure, I've never heard of it.  Move on, now.



What about.... Corpse Molestation? X3


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I wouldn't be so sure, Cell. Trias knows so much about music that he can write essays about Burzum's music and ideologies while not realizing that Burzum is designed to be ambient music. Your best bet is to just let him be on his way to he can go listen to his endless guitar solos and blast beats. X3



 Yes, obviously that's true, because Burzum supposedly being an ambient music justifies Varg's neo-nazist thoughts? Your kind of logic makes Barbra Streishand jealous. I bet Linkin Park is going to claim their music to be "ambient" next time they're critisized about how much they suck. 



Cell said:


> What about.... Corpse Molestation? X3



 Heard both Corpse Molestation and Vomit Remnants, but not Dislimb. It does not mean anything to me, I knew about Vomit Remnants only because I was into japanese groups long ago, and knew about Corpse Molestation anyways. I'm sure almost all of the MD regulars here know lots of bands that other members do not, hence the music pimping section. It's only natural that you know more about grindy stuff than me, that's a genre you like much while I don't like that much.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 5, 2008)

Japan has one helleva death metal scene.


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2008)

Their neo-classical/heavy/trash/power scene is much bigger (scale-wise) and I'm more interested in it (o rly? who'd believe that?) since I haven't seen Japanese death bands thatt are technical enough to be classified as technical death. Haven't seen melo-death as well. I'd like to see some japanese bands on the level of bands like Atheist and stuff. I don't think there are, but pimp them if there are, by any chance.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 5, 2008)

Trias said:


> Yes, obviously that's true, because Burzum supposedly being an ambient music justifies Varg's neo-nazist thoughts? Your kind of logic makes Barbra Streishand jealous. I bet Linkin Park is going to claim their music to be "ambient" next time they're critisized about how much they suck.



Your reading skills are at an all-time low. Notice the red part.



Audrey said:


> I wouldn't be so sure, Cell. Trias knows so much about music that *he can write essays about Burzum's music* and ideologies while not realizing that Burzum is designed to be ambient music. Your best bet is to just let him be on his way to he can go listen to his endless guitar solos and blast beats. X3



Remember when you said you've listened to ost of the older, well-known black metal bands and didn't get why I was talking about them making ambient music? Then you said you've listened to Varg's music and wrote an essay about his music and ideologies and why you didn't like them. Not to mention that you required an explanation about why it wasn't technical music. *There's nowhere that I said anything that justified anything Varg believes in, so stop implying and stating something so idiotic when you try to analyze my posts. Don't say that's not what you're doing, or else you wouldn't keep bringing it up when referencing my posts, as if you had to tell me his music doesn't justify his views.* My logic is just fine. X3

You've got one statement, the thing Cell said about DragonForce, that you continue to use at about every opportunity, but not everything you say is 100% correct, either. Don't flamebait if you don't want to be corrected when you make mistakes.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 5, 2008)

BLAST BEATS!!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 5, 2008)

On a completely unrelated note, I wonder when was the last time Audrey made a post without using X3

D:


----------



## Audrey (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't always use it. I just use it a lot, especially when I'm trying to indicate that other people are doing things as silly as arguing with me about things I agree with them about, such as how I think Varg's ideologies are dumb, but Trias feels the need to keep explaining to me that Varg is a bad person and saying that his music doesn't justify his actions. I don't get the point of arguing and reiterating something everyone agrees on. It's pointless, but if he wants to do it, he's free to argue about things we agree on.

He doesn't even realize that I'm making fun of him for saying that black metal isn't technical and actually needing an explanation for it, and for apparently listening to a well-known ambient black metal band's music enough to write an essay about it, and yet telling me that he wasn't aware that black metal is a genre of music that emphasizes minimalism and ambient musical structures. If he wants to make fun of someone for criticizing DragonForce with improper info, he can expect me to make fun of him for doing the same to an entire genre of music that he apparently doesn't know very much about.


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Your reading skills are at an all-time low. Notice the red part.



 You've got some skill in saying something that implies a certain thing, then claiming that you did not say that certain thing. But you need to practice a bit.



> Remember when you said you've listened to ost of the older, well-known black metal bands and didn't get why I was talking about them making ambient music? Then you said you've listened to Varg's music and wrote an essay about his music and ideologies and why you didn't like them. Not to mention that you required an explanation about why it wasn't technical music. *There's nowhere that I said anything that justified anything Varg believes in, so stop implying and stating something so idiotic when you try to analyze my posts. Don't say that's not what you're doing, or else you wouldn't keep bringing it up when referencing my posts, as if you had to tell me his music doesn't justify his views.* My logic is just fine. X3



 I remember? Yes? And all you said was how ambient your black metal was and how it wasn't supposed to be technical in the first place. You keep talking about how I don't understand it or something, again. Sorry, but if it is not technical, then it is not technical. It doesn't matter whether it is supposed to be or not, and it's not like all of the black metal is ambient or something. It lacks technicality on many occassions, and that's a flaw, as simple as that.

 There's nothing to be understood here, you just keep trying to twist what I said and keep saying the same crap, how it isn't a flaw because black metal is not supposed to be technical. Your logic goes as far as "Fall out Boy's music is not supposed to be good, so it's not a flaw" logic, congradulations.

 Now lets analyze a bit more; you said that "There's nowhere that I said anything that justified anything Varg believes in, so stop implying and stating something so idiotic when you try to analyze my posts" and blah blah blah.

 Now again;



> he can write essays about Burzum's music and ideologies while not realizing that Burzum is designed to be ambient music.



 Sorry, but if you didn't mean it being ambient music does not justify Burzum's music and ideologies, why did you connect those two points in your sentence with a "while" ?

 It's either that you obviously implied that, or you are just incapable of making a halfway decent sentence. Either one is fine for me as an explanation, but I see you keep your babbling about your "HAHA I WIN, MY LOGIC WINS, HAHA, you can't understand minimalist music, haha immature power metal fan lol!" crap, well, keep on.



> You've got one statement, the thing Cell said about DragonForce, that you continue to use at about every opportunity, but not everything you say is 100% correct, either. Don't flamebait if you don't want to be corrected when you make mistakes.



 I indeed continue to use that in every opportunity. Word that should be marked here, is the word "opportunity" Opportunity is something given, you see. If he's going to critisize things I like without any logic behind it, I'll indeed use that opportunity. Sorry, but I have nothing wrong about getting corrected when I make mistakes. 

 It's just that I haven't made any mistakes that neither you nor Cell can correct, so far. I trolled a bit too much for the sake of teasing you, but in the end, you managed to get offended from the things that was not even directed at you or your music, and started talking crap about my music knowledge. Yes, so far, no mistakes that you can correct.

 Lastly, you were the one who started this shit this time, so much for "don't flame if you don't want to get corrected" crap. I even did not continue our last argument for the sake of the thread, but your little complex holds you away from keeping your mouth (or fingers, whatever) shut, as I see. Goodjob on trashing thread with our lovely argument. X3

 Now cut your crap as short as you can please, I have to keep practising Canon Rock.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 5, 2008)

X3 X3 X3 X3 X3


----------



## Audrey (Feb 5, 2008)

Trias said:


> (one may say that Ambient music and Soundtracks I listen to DO lack technicality, but they have almost no potential to be technical, unlike Black Metal.)



Since most black metal is revolves around atmosphere and repetitive structures, it doesn't have the potential to be technical. You said something totally incorrect, so I can keep making fun of you since you do the same thing to X.



Trias said:


> Most black metal revolves aroudn ambience and atmosphere? My knowledge is nowhere as much as you on that subject, but as far as I know, nearly all of pioneers and big-ones did not have any ambient sound at all.



I thought you listened to Burzum's music? No ambience? X3

The above two are why I keep making fun of you. Deny them if you like, because you're doing the EXACT SAME THING to Cell. You cut your crap short, because I'm not even going to read your post beyond that sentence, since you keep not reading mine and accusing me of supporting Varg Vikernes' ideologies. Or else, there would be no purpose in reiterating about his ideologies repeatedly as the centerpiece of the argument you started.

You know, since you brought his ideologies up when I was talking about something else entirely. X3


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2008)

gods, I most congradulate you, you write another one about me without I actually finish quoting one.



Audrey said:


> I don't always use it. I just use it a lot, especially when I'm trying to indicate that other people are doing things as silly as arguing with me about things I agree with them about, such as how I think Varg's ideologies are dumb, but Trias feels the need to keep explaining to me that Varg is a bad person and saying that his music doesn't justify his actions. I don't get the point of arguing and reiterating something everyone agrees on. It's pointless, but if he wants to do it, he's free to argue about things we agree on.


 
 Lol, whole argument about how his music doesn't justify his actions, was an answer to manos, not you. 



> He doesn't even realize that I'm making fun of him for saying that black metal isn't technical and actually needing an explanation for it, and for apparently listening to a well-known ambient black metal band's music enough to write an essay about it, and yet telling me that he wasn't aware that black metal is a genre of music that emphasizes minimalism and ambient musical structures. If he wants to make fun of someone for criticizing DragonForce with improper info, he can expect me to make fun of him for doing the same to an entire genre of music that he apparently doesn't know very much about.



 I don't need an explanation, you still can't see that, can you? 

 First, my accusation of black metal bands being not technical was not directed at Burzum. You talk like I said that only for black metal bands with lots of ambient in it, the fact was that I did not. 

 Second, it being a minimalist type of music does not justify it being not technical, as simple as that. You, again, keep talking about how I don't understand it, and accuse me of not knowing much about minimalism and ambient music. You don't think only music types that emphasize on minimalism and ambient music is Black Metal, do you? You surely don't. So stop acting like you think so.

  Third, I never write an essay about Burzum's music, I made an essay about how and why Varg's personality keeps me away from listening to Burzum's music. If you can't even distinguish the different between those two, simply do not post about my _essays._

 I'm probably going to be accused of, again, not understanding minimalistic music, not knowing a genre, accusing an entire genre because of an artists thoughts, and other stuff. 

 Please try finding something original this time.


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Since most black metal is revolves around atmosphere and repetitive structures, it doesn't have the potential to be technical. You said something totally incorrect, so I can keep making fun of you since you do the same thing to X.



 Atmosphere making ambient structures may be not, but Repetitive structures can be surely technical, lol, Dragonforce. In any case, having not potential does not justify it either.

 What I said is not something incorrect, you just think it is. 



> I thought you listened to Burzum's music? No ambience? X3



 Lol, first, I said "most" Try reading anyone?  And most of first waves were fucking devoid of ambience, so yes, I think my statement there was true indeed.



> The above two are why I keep making fun of you. Deny them if you like, because you're doing the EXACT SAME THING to Cell. You cut your crap short, because I'm not even going to read your post beyond that sentence, since you keep not reading mine and accusing me of supporting Varg Vikernes' ideologies. Or else, there would be no purpose in reiterating about his ideologies repeatedly as the centerpiece of the argument you started.



 Accusing you of Varg's ideologies? Lol, sorry but you're trying to accuse me of accusing entire genre because of a single artist's ideology. How do fuck am I going to defend myself against that without _reiterating_ about his ideologies repeatedly? Captain Logic should be around. 



> You know, since you brought his ideologies up when I was talking about something else entirely. X3



Lol, you may not have seen it, but I brought is ideologies up as an answer to SOMEONE ELSE. 

 All the reason you based you crap on it was this and you did not even realize it was incorrect. 

 Go back to pages before and see it, it was told to SOMEONE OTHER THAN YOU.



 Do you actually understand that?

_It was to someone other than you. _



 Sweet merciful gods.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 5, 2008)

Point being:

Dragonforce is lame sauce. Listen to some Manilla Road, fer God's sake!


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2008)

Manilla Road doesn't have Herman Li's Sound Enchancement Pedal. 

 (and Atlantis Rising fucking rules.)


----------



## Audrey (Feb 5, 2008)

Whatever, Trias. No more arguing between us because it's pointless since we've been repeating the same things for like 10 pages.

Going back to old posts did make me see something where you asked me to pimp Glorior Belli, though. I'll do that soon. You seriously need to get _Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice_ from my pimps, since that's the album that created the style of music that Glorior Belli, Watain and other newer bands are starting to use.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 5, 2008)

So I was just listening to Burzum and...


----------



## Audrey (Feb 5, 2008)

...and? X3

Seriously.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 5, 2008)

Nothing really.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2008)

Good fucking god.

Anyways, I want new Mirrorthrone.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 5, 2008)

It's out soon. No official date yet, though. "So Frail" has the best vocals I've heard from Vladimir in any project.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes! 

*OPETH - Title, Tracklist And Release Date Of Forthcoming Album Revealed *

Posted on Tuesday, February 05, 2008 at 01:37:03 EST 


BW&BK has received the following press release: 

New York, NY: "Swedish progressive metal titans Opeth, often credited as being forward thinkers who are a genre of one, are proud to announce Watershed as the title of their forthcoming album, due out on Roadrunner Records on June 2nd, 2008. The album, recorded in the band's native Sweden and produced by frontman/guitarist Mikael Akerfeldt and Jens Bogren, is a masterwork that follows the time-honored Opeth tradition; its modern yet timeless, progressive yet paying homage to the sounds of classic rock. 

Watershed is truly one of those special records that cycles through a variety of moods, speeds and textures, complete with lots of subtleties and nuances of sound. Because of its expansive scope, Watershed is destined to land the album atop many "Best Of" lists. Album opener 'Coil' is a gorgeous acoustic number, featuring local folk vocalist Nathalie Lorichs, while 'Heir Apparent' will knock listeners unconscious with its blunt force metal. Always one to defy the rules, Opeth posits sung vocals over artillery-like blast beats on 'The Lotus Eater', cementing their reputation as innovators and redefiners. 

Watershed combines elements of modern metal, prog rock, free jazz and hints of European folk music, all of which come together for a seamless, unique collection of songs that will leave an indelible mark upon all who listen. Watershed is the first Opeth release to feature new guitarist Fredrik Akesson and drummer Martin Axenrot and is the band's second effort for Roadrunner Records. Watershed is the eagerly awaited follow up to 2005's critically acclaimed Ghost Reveries. The complete track listing is as follows: 'Coil', 'Heir Apparent', 'The Lotus Eater', 'Burden', 'Porcelain ', 'Hessian Peel' and 'Hex Omega'." 

As previously reported, BW&BK scribe Dom Lawson spoke to Opeth leader Mikael Åkerfeldt for an in-depth studio report that will appear in BW&BK's first issue of 2008 - #109, out in late February. An excerpt from the chat follows: 

BW&BK: What exactly does the new Opeth record sound like? Will it be as diverse and extravagant as Ghost Reveries, as mellow and graceful as Damnation or as skull-mincingly heavy as My Arms Your Hearse? 

“All I wanted was for it to sound f**king exciting,” states Akerfeldt. “I think that if you listen to the album now, listening in real time, you’ll reach the middle of the album and you can almost hear us moving, changing, going somewhere, but I don’t know exactly where! Usually I use words like ‘really progressive’ and so on, but this time I don’t really know what to say. It’s very extreme in parts and it’s extreme in both directions. It’s not so catchy and it’s not very commercial sounding.” 

BW&BK: Although it will be many weeks before most of us get a chance to listen to the new Opeth album in its entirety, Akerfeldt has been eager to play his latest song to those who know him best. Thus far, it seems that reactions could not have been any better. 

“The people I’ve played it to have been blown away,” he says. “I played it to Anders and Jonas from KATATONIA, and some label people have heard it, and some friends and my wife. The people that would dare to say so if it was sh*t! Anders called me up after he heard a version of the master and he said that it was the best album we’ve done. That’s all I need to hear. The fans will obviously be divided but I can’t be bothered about that. That doesn’t really matter. Worrying about that doesn’t change anything.” 

Recorded at Fascination Street, in Orebro, just south of Stockholm, the titled-but-we’re-not-telling-you-yet new album features seven new Akerfeldt compositions and was produced in collaboration with studio owner Jens Bogren. The first Opeth album to feature the talents of both drummer Martin ‘Axe’ Axenrod and guitarist Fredrik Akesson (ex-Arch Enemy), it’s an album that Mikael Akerfeldt considers to be crucial in the band’s ongoing evolution. 

All I can say to that is: Hell yes.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 5, 2008)

I already saw that. Good news. X3


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a question.

How do you find such bands?

The only method I have is browsing Wikipedia


----------



## manos87 (Feb 6, 2008)

Opeth are coming to the Rockwave Festival in Athens!!!! I'm so so happy.

Aldrick, try using myspace, or google to find interesting blogs about the genre you like. But in any case, the best way is forums like this one


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 6, 2008)

who wants a really AWESOME Melvins tribute album?


----------



## manos87 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hm, not really a fun of Melvins.


Everyone, you should definately listen to Protest The Hero-Fortress (2008)

Math heavy metal (?)

It's one great great album!!


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 6, 2008)

how can you not like The Melvins?


----------



## manos87 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's not that I don't like them.

I just never didn't have the time or the appetite to listen to their albums. Just a few songs witch seem to me nice and nothing more.

I don't have an opinion on their music though.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 6, 2008)

then, maybe a revival of my Melvins mega pimp is in order...

this MD is sorely lacking on awesome-music-credentials

death metallers who havent heard Carcass nor Morbid Angel
avant-garde fans who havent heard of The Residents
ska fans with no knowledge of The Specials or Prince Buster
stoner fans who havent listened to The Melvins


----------



## manos87 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's not that I call myself a stoner fan, but the most essential band of the genre would definately be Kyuss.

Melvins as far as I know are more alternative


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 6, 2008)

Melvins weren't so much stoner, but they certainly created a massive influence on it, just as they did in some spectrums of the hardcore, alternative, sludge, and some doom circles


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2008)

Wait, since when Opeth is considered Prog Metal? 

 Seriously, they're more like... progressive/atmopsheric rock or something now. Pretty much like what happened to Anathema and Katatonia and many other bands. It's not like I don't like all the acoustic stuff, but still... they have released no masterpiece since the Morningrise album itself imho. Anyways, it'll always be interesting to see what they are offering this time, at least they always "try trying" something new. It's just that they have not progressed in my opinion.

 I'm anxious about it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 6, 2008)

I always thought of Opeth as extreme progressive.


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2008)

Extreme, as in? O_o


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 6, 2008)

> Wait, since when Opeth is considered Prog Metal?


Dude, they have always been considered prog metal. And they fit under the metal genre way more than any other genre, and that applies to every Opeth album except Damnation.


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Dude, they have always been considered prog metal. And they fit under the metal genre way more than any other genre, and that applies to their every album except Damnation.



 Dude, they are surely "progressive" but metal? Damnation was full of acoustic songs, do you have to have all your songs as acoustic ones in order to not fit in Metal genre? They had given the Death/Black parts sooo long ago, yet many characteristics of metal structures did vanish a while ago as well. Yes, they have been considered as metal, I do not claim anything other, no argument there. It's just that I don't think they've been "metal" at all for a, quite long, long while. Notice the funny smiley there. They have still have lots of metal... but they're more like Rock than metal for me.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Opeth is still a metal band. Agalloch is a metal band, and Opeth is way more metal than they are. Their new album will probably leave no doubt in your mind based on the way it's being described, too.


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably. But what they did before created an entire new genre of fans: Damnation Opethians.

 Here's a real convo:

 "Opeth is so good... hmm... what? huh? No no no no, I don't listen to just Damnation album! I also like stuff like To Bid You Farewell and Benighted, you know! I cry everytime I listen to Face of Melinda! "


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> Hey guys, I have a question.
> 
> How do you find such bands?
> 
> The only method I have is browsing Wikipedia


 
I don't think you'd like any bands we like, Baldrick.

I'm afraid you are not going to be able to reside here anymore. 



Trias said:


> Wait, since when Opeth is considered Prog Metal?
> 
> Seriously, they're more like... progressive/atmopsheric rock or something now. Pretty much like what happened to Anathema and Katatonia and many other bands. It's not like I don't like all the acoustic stuff, but still... they have released no masterpiece since the Morningrise album itself imho. Anyways, it'll always be interesting to see what they are offering this time, at least they always "try trying" something new. It's just that they have not progressed in my opinion.
> 
> I'm anxious about it.


 
Ghost Reveries was nothing new? 

Oh, and I really don't like Anathema all that much.  Just about everysong they have is so formulaic that it's almost laughable.  It's a good formula, but every song starts with a soft accoustic intro, adds the metal distortio and then fades out. And the lyrics... lol.  

And the new album is supposed to be heavy, complex.  Free Jazz in my Opeth?  Hell yes.  

Still Life was my favorite.


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2008)

Wut, where did I say newer albums were never something new? I said they always tried to do something new, actually. I just said they had nothing I'd call masterpiece since Morningrise. Why do people fail to read my posts lately? 

 And Anathema's early days actully not that bad. They were one of the original and creative doom bands in their early days, they were from the same movement/age with My Dying Bride. My Dying Bride got less Death and more Doom through time, while Anathema got less doom-like and more like Atmospheric Rock-ish. Same goes for the Katatonia, even though I like their newer albums more than the older ones, old ones had some cool stuff, while they're now kinda... weird. and not as metal anymore. They still have some cool stuff, but again, Opeth, Katatonia and Anathema all created their own respective fan groups which only listen to their softer songs and talk crap about how emotional the music is. I have no problem with the softening (but well, Anathema and Katatonia also became cheaper and less talented) sound but that kind of thinking surely irritates me.


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> Hey guys, I have a question.
> 
> How do you find such bands?
> 
> The only method I have is browsing Wikipedia



 If you are talking about cool bands and stuff, just check the thread in my signature regularly.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 6, 2008)

_Ghost Reveries_ was my favorite, followed by _Blackwater Park_.

Aldrick, you use  and  to find new music.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2008)

Anthema is emotional, but in such a consitent way it's rather annoying.  It's always the same thing.


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Anthema is emotional, but in such a consitent way it's rather annoying.  It's always the same thing.



 Listening to their newer stuff too much makes us cry, that's why it's emotional. It's almost as bad as listening to Soulja Boy. Almost.


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2008)

Apparently, reading the manga Beck from the start again. Probably the best manga ever about music. A bit too classic music taste for us elitist prog-whores around here, but nonetheless it's the best.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2008)

Gawd, newer Anathema is Pink Floyd cloning techniques. I like old Anathema, I gave up on them after A Fine Day to Exit.

Yeah, I know right? I'm going to start a Manga about Rick Wakeman, it'll be great.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 6, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Anthema is emotional, but in such a consitent way it's rather annoying.  It's always the same thing.



I know this feeling. A lot of black metal bands have recorded like 10 albums of the exact same music. It gets old really fast, which is why I ignore those bands.


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, I know right? I'm going to start a Manga about Rick Wakeman, it'll be great.



 Hmm, tell me about it? Name? Somewhere that I can read it online?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2008)

Wakeman: God among musicians


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 6, 2008)

> Oh, and I really don't like Anathema all that much. Just about everysong they have is so formulaic that it's almost laughable. It's a good formula, but every song starts with a soft accoustic intro, adds the metal distortio and then fades out. And the lyrics... lol.


We haven't been listening to the same Anathema. 

I'm not a fan of their earlier stuff and in fact, the only early album of theirs I actually like is Eternity, and it's not that amazing. A Natural Disaster is however a fantastic album and your description couldn't be further off because there's little to no metal to be found on AND. A Fine Day to Exit doesn't that have much metal elements either.

By the way, I don't count Alternative 4 to be part of their early albums anymore since it has little to do with doom metal. It's a great album and has some awesome songs like Fragile Dreams and Empty.

I think Anathema is a great band, and they definitely aren't formulaic, at least not the albums I listen to. I have heard all of their albums but seriously, I don't care for anything before Eternity and I mostly listen to A Natural Disaster, Alternative 4 and Judgement, followed by A Fine Day to Exit which is also a great album but I just really prefer AND to it. Their new album sounds really promising based on the three songs they have released.



> Dude, they are surely "progressive" but metal? Damnation was full of acoustic songs, do you have to have all your songs as acoustic ones in order to not fit in Metal genre? They had given the Death/Black parts sooo long ago, yet many characteristics of metal structures did vanish a while ago as well. Yes, they have been considered as metal, I do not claim anything other, no argument there. It's just that I don't think they've been "metal" at all for a, quite long, long while. Notice the funny smiley there. They have still have lots of metal... but they're more like Rock than metal for me.


I said that Damnation isn't metal. But everything else is.

Before Damnation they released Blackwater Park and Deliverance, both which are definitely metal and there's no arguing they aren't. While Ghost Reveries is least heaviest of their metal albums, it's definitely metal. There's growling, and a lot of heavy parts and metal riffs. Isolation Years isn't metal and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2008)

Doc simply meant distortion with the metal distortion, I guess. 

 Okay, since you gave a pretty good counter-argument there, lets bash Anathema from another point of view.

 Almost all of their songs are made to be depressive. :ı (And I think the proper term, really is, made. I find them too... you know... non-sincere.)

 And they toured with HIM. 

 But they had played GYBE's Storm on their before-concert play list. It was cool.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 6, 2008)

im going to pimp something tonight i think...

and inevitably not watch Audrey download it :'(


----------



## Audrey (Feb 6, 2008)

If you want it to change, stop pimping death metal and grind music, not to mention things I already have. X3


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 6, 2008)

HAVE YOU LOOKED AT MY BRITISH PIMP RECENTLY?!

2 ska albums
1 folk album
1 trance album

hmmm? Not to mention my Les Claypool mega pimp... Mike Patton mega pimp... Residents mega pimp...  the percentage of death metal/grind i pimp here is minimal XD


----------



## Audrey (Feb 6, 2008)

You missed the part about things I already have. Not to mention that I'm not as enthusiastic about certain musicians as you.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 6, 2008)

im more having a gripe that i dont think you've downloaded or tried a single thing i have pimped XD


----------



## Audrey (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a tiny hard drive, so I ignore a lot of things I see pimped unless I absolutely must have them.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2008)

If Anathema played GY!BE, then they're OK in my book. 

Didn't you hear?, she has everything you pimped.

EVERYTHING.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 6, 2008)

-fears creating a track under Sir Davinda on terms of random plagerism-


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh shit. I remembered something I forgot. I must find a scanner.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm going to see Unexpect in a few hours.  If I can, pics will be provided.  I'm so excited, I'm going to have such a scene shirt and all that. I hope I'm not killed in the crowd, however.  And the band they're touring with isn't really all that good, but any for Unexpect.


----------



## Trias (Feb 7, 2008)

I go to concerts thrice a year only because I don't like all the crowd and the loud music and stuff. We totally and absolutely get all the best bands here, it's just that I don't go.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 7, 2008)

Very seldom do any bands I'd like to see even come anywhere near my area.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2008)

Trias said:


> I go to concerts thrice a year only because I don't like all the crowd and the loud music and stuff. We totally and absolutely get all the best bands here, it's just that I don't go.


 
There were only like 30 people their, the venue was so small when the bass player was having spasms on stage, he let us touch his surfboard/bass guitar, and it was fucking awesome.  It was very loud, but all you have to do to negate that is wear ear plugs, you can hear it just fine.  I didn't even stay for the main act. 



Audrey said:


> Very seldom do any bands I'd like to see even come anywhere near my area.


 
Suprisingly, the same for me.  3 Bands have come since I've been here, I've only been able to see two.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 7, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Very seldom do any bands I'd like to see even come anywhere near my area.



Florida is a land of the sun. Black metal musicians hate the sun. You should know that already.X3


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 7, 2008)

That's why they all come from "The Frozen North".


----------



## Audrey (Feb 7, 2008)

That's it!

brb, moving to Norway! X3


----------



## Audrey (Feb 8, 2008)

k, back X3

I just pimped what is essentially easy-listening black metal, but it's still a really amazing album with great vocals and music. I love the guitars. It's just not as abrasive as a lot of other albums in the same style.


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesome, a metal thread, i'm a huge fucking metalhead.

How ironic i'm listening to In Flames right now.

Some of my favorite bands are:

As I Lay Dying, Beneath the Sky, Trivium, Between the Buried and Me, Marilyn Manson, Slipknot, Bleeding Through, I Killed The Prom Queen, Disturbed, In Flames, Black Sabbath, Ratt, lots of other classic metal and rock acts, and that's all I can think of atm. I'll probably post more later


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 8, 2008)

Marilyn Manson isn't metal, I Killed the Prom Queen isn't metal, Disturbed isn't metal, Slipknot isn't metal... all the other bands are gay metalcore.

You suck.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2008)

Roffles

And they say the MD isn't friendly.

However, he does have Between the Buried and Me and Black Sabbath, which are both excellent.  Nice choices there, I will say that.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 8, 2008)

Cell knows just how to greet newcomers. X3

I wanna do an ILP of the album I pimped, but nobody will do it I bet.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 8, 2008)

Cell said:


> Marilyn Manson isn't metal, I Killed the Prom Queen isn't metal, Disturbed isn't metal, Slipknot isn't metal... all the other bands are gay metalcore.
> 
> You suck.



I like how all those bands are harder than Ratt. :3


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2008)

I can lol

Just let me download it first.

I want to do one, but everytime I try to do one all I get is "LOL NO"


----------



## Lamb (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd like to too, but I got Lost to watch


----------



## Audrey (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone else? Maybe I should post about it in the right thread. X3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

What is "ILP"?


----------



## Trias (Feb 9, 2008)

^ Seconded.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 9, 2008)

Cell said:


> What is "ILP"?





Trias said:


> ^ Seconded.



Apparently, it's a fairly commonly used abbreviation to "Impromptu Listening Party" if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 9, 2008)

Cell said:


> Marilyn Manson isn't metal, I Killed the Prom Queen isn't metal, Disturbed isn't metal, Slipknot isn't metal... all the other bands are gay metalcore.
> 
> You suck.



I Suck? Your probably some metal poser. If IKTPQ isn't metal wtf are they? Your some moronic piece of shit, because I wasn't even done posting my favs. btw, metalcore isn't gay.

Here's the rest of my list:

As Blood Runs Black
From Autumn to Ashes
Bury Your Dead
Darkest Hour
At the Gates
Killswitch Engage
Dimmu Borgir
Cradle of Filth
Job for a Cowboy
Arch Enemy
Cannibal Corpse

And still many more, that I can't think of...atm


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm a poser? I'm a poser? I'M A MOTHER FUCKING POSER? You little piece of shit, I'm so far from a FUCKING POSER you wouldn't even believe it.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

What?

X Jr.?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 9, 2008)

Eh ignore Cell. Metalpenis measuring contests with him are useless cause he cheats by doing 180s every 3 days. 

I personally think your new additions are even worse than what he was attacking you on, but who cares.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

My old self is trying to kill my new, awesome, self.

Listen, kid. You listen to very mainstream metal bands who lack originality. I listen to metal bands who're actually talented.


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 9, 2008)

Cell said:


> My old self is trying to kill my new, awesome, self.
> 
> Listen, kid. You listen to very mainstream metal bands who lack originality. I listen to metal bands who're actually talented.



I only listen to some btw.

@voynich, that's the other part of my list.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

If you want, I can recommend you some good metal bands.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

I gotta go get some books... we'll continue this argument later, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 



> If you want, I can recommend you some good metal bands.



I don't think he likes good metal.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 9, 2008)

The combined parts are not very impressive I must say. 

There really is no need to get all defensive. If you like them, it doesn't really matter to anyone. I just suggest you stick around and try out some other bands.


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 9, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> If you want, I can recommend you some good metal bands.



What which ones?

@Voynich, that's what i'm gonna do.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

What type of metal do you like, as in styles or genres?

That could help me narrow it down.


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 9, 2008)

Death
Melodic Death
Progressive Death
Blackened Death
Reglar Metal
Black Metal
Doom Metal

Thanks


----------



## Voynich (Feb 9, 2008)

From his current listening, I'd say straighforward stuff. Nothing too complicated (so don't push him into the prog pool immediatly xD)


Anyone else liking that Shining pimp Audrey did?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

> Reglar Metal



By this I assume you mean trad/heavy metal? I'd reccomend Iron Maiden, Grim Reaper and Saxon. 



> Progressive Death



Later Death (the band), Necrophagist.



> Doom Metal



Crowbar, Pentagram, Cathedral.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 9, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Anyone else liking that Shining pimp Audrey did?



That's one of the best albums I've shared so far, though everything in that thread is high quality black metal. That particular album is a very easy to enjoy release, even if you're not into the genre.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

Joe Jefferson said:


> Death
> Melodic Death
> Progressive Death
> Blackened Death
> ...


 
Did you even list Death as a band you liked?

If not, listen to them.

Agalloch
Carcass
Nevermore
Mirrorthrone
Deathspell Omega
Wolves in the Throne Room
Unexpect
Virgin Black
Opeth


Those are rather easy, so try them first.

Come to to me if you want Avant or Prog metal goodies. 





Voynich said:


> From his current listening, I'd say straighforward stuff. Nothing too complicated (so don't push him into the prog pool immediatly xD)
> 
> 
> Anyone else liking that Shining pimp Audrey did?


 
I did, but I found it substantially different than the rest of them.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 9, 2008)

I like how a few of the bands Boskov named he got from me. It makes me feel special. X3


----------



## Voynich (Feb 9, 2008)

Audrey said:


> That's one of the best albums I've shared so far, though everything in that thread is high quality black metal. That particular album is a very easy to enjoy release, even if you're not into the genre.



I really like it. It's very clean in a way. I'll go check out the others the next few weeks. It's not so much that I dislike black, it's more that I've gotten so many recommendations from people saying "here, this is GOOD black metal" and then ending up with something that sounds like the main instrument is a vaccuumcleaner, that I've gotten extremely squeaky


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

He asked for Black Metal. 

Had he asked for Prog, oh lawdy, it would've been ON.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

Sadly, most metal fans I know hate prog.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 9, 2008)

Voynich said:


> I really like it. It's very clean in a way. I'll go check out the others the next few weeks. It's not so much that I dislike black, it's more that I've gotten so many recommendations from people saying "here, this is GOOD black metal" and then ending up with something that sounds like the main instrument is a vaccuumcleaner, that I've gotten extremely squeaky



Oh, no. If you want recommendations for clean, easy to enjoy stuff, I'm probably your best bet. Nothing annoys me more than people listening the extremely generic bands and thinking they're unique, when they just plain aren't.

Out of the ones I pimped, Wolves in the Throne Room, Ulver, Deathspell Omega, Vinterriket, Negură Bunget, Lunar Aurora, Sad Legend and Wyrd are all pretty clean sounding. Most of them aren't too aggressive or extreme sounding, excepting Deathspell Omega, which is probably too much for people who aren't into heavy, fast music. My favorite is Peste Noire, and while the music isn't as clean as the others, it's not squeaky vacuum guitars as far as I can tell. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

Cell said:


> Sadly, most metal fans I know hate prog.


 
That is sad. 

Laura likes maudlin of the Well, so she has no problem with fast and heavy.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

Cell said:


> Sadly, most metal fans I know hate prog.



haha, I get that too, but they always seem to love Dream Theater. :/

I think it's more that they are dumb, and don't understand that Prog, isn't really a hateable sound... 

Oh, and Peccatum still outranks every metal band you guys have given me, in my book... and I have grabbed and spun 60% of Audrey's pimps, so she can't ridicule.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 9, 2008)

Peccatum is so boring D: I like Star of Ash way better.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 9, 2008)

Acid Bath, it's the best band pimped on the board

 believe it!


----------



## Audrey (Feb 9, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Peccatum is so boring D: I like Star of Ash way better.



I don't like either one, or Emperor. It seems like most things related to Ihsahn at all, including his solo music, bores me to death. Peccatum isn't even that original. It just comes off like a side project, too. That's never a good thing. So sorry, but you've earned my eternal hatred, Lamb.

Maybe I'm joking. But maybe not. X3


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

I like Star of Ash too, but everything I like about Star of Ash, I can find in Peccatum, plus I get Ihsahn's creepy and awesome vocals 

speaking of Ihsahn, is Emperor any good? and if so which album should I gets?


----------



## Audrey (Feb 9, 2008)

Emperor's best albums are _In the Nightside Eclipse_ and _Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk_. They're good if you're into old, carnival-sounding symphonic black metal with really weak vocals. Dimmu Borgir owes them so much musically. They did start the symphonic black metal genre, but I'm not sure if that's a good thing since I've seen few good bands come from it.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 9, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I don't like either one, or Emperor. It seems like most things related to Ihsahn at all, including his solo music, bores me to death. Peccatum isn't even that original. It just comes off like a side project, too. That's never a good thing. So sorry, but you've earned my eternal hatred, Lamb.
> 
> Maybe I'm joking. But maybe not. X3



Lack of Ihsahn makes Star of Ash endurable. 


Amen to Acid Bath though. (I amused my myself greatly by submitting God Machine as a suggestion for a fan ost to Hitman Reborn and it actually making the cut. At least 100 people in the Reborn comm will have listened to it. Indoctrination at it's finest.)


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

I really don't like Dimmu Borgir 

So maybe I should stick with Ihriel, regardless of your hate.

on a side note, is that your first post in forever that you didn't use X3


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 9, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Lack of Ihsahn makes Star of Ash endurable.
> 
> 
> Amen to Acid Bath though. (I amused my myself greatly by submitting God Machine as a suggestion for a fan ost to Hitman Reborn and it actually making the cut. At least 100 people in the Reborn comm will have listened to it. Indoctrination at it's finest.)



Acid Bath fans rejoice <333

Laura, you fucking legend


----------



## manos87 (Feb 9, 2008)

What is acid bath? 




I only listen to groups with sales that don't exceed 10000 copies. Am I unique enough?


----------



## Audrey (Feb 9, 2008)

Lamb said:


> on a side note, is that your first post in forever that you didn't use X3



Probably. X3

I don't hate Star of Ash or Peccatum, but I don't really like them.

Emperor is just plain annoying to me, no matter how influential they might be on a subgenre of a genre of music I like. There's probably a reason most of the older black metal bands don't really like Ihsahn and Emperor.



manos87 said:


> I only listen to groups with sales that don't exceed 10000 copies. Am I unique enough?



My bands sell less than yours. Go home, poser.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 9, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Acid Bath fans rejoice <333
> 
> Laura, you fucking legend



I just submitted it for fun. I didn't think it would actually make it, but imagining 100 15 year old fangirls listen to it, if even just once before skipping, makes me all giddy inside. I also got Pendulum's Hold Your Colour and Oceansize's Amputee in. Unfortunately they're flanked by nasty shit like Simple Plan and 30 Second's To Mars, but hey, gotta make a sacrifice.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 9, 2008)

manos87 said:


> What is acid bath?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh Manos, you silly bitch


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

Really? xD

Emperor, is really just one of those names I hear get chucked around a lot, usually by people who don't share the same taste in metal as I do. Until one of them gave me Peccatum, and I fell in love with that. I'll admit that Ihriel gives way more to Peccatum than Ihsahn, but when he says "Anxiety" in Desolate Ever After, my pants become soiled.


----------



## manos87 (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't remember, have I told ya how great is the 2008 album of Protest the Hero? It's called "Fortress" and it kicks some serious asses.

How do I describe their music? Hm, imagine The Fall Of Troy (great great band) but with more straight metal influences.

One really really great album! Magnificent.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 9, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Really? xD
> 
> Emperor, is really just one of those names I hear get chucked around a lot, usually by people who don't share the same taste in metal as I do. Until one of them gave me Peccatum, and I fell in love with that. I'll admit that Ihriel gives way more to Peccatum than Ihsahn, but when he says "Anxiety" in Desolate Ever After, my pants become soiled.



Hey, feel free to check out the albums I mentioned, which pretty much anyone who knows the band will tell you are the best work they've got. I just don't really like them because Ihsahn's vocals in their music are kind of pathetic sounding and their music bores me, and yes, they are one of the most similar bands to Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2008)

Mmmm Dimmu Burger.


----------



## Trias (Feb 9, 2008)

^ Goes very well with Black Coffee. I mean, Black Metal. 

 And you know the saying;

 I like my women like my metal, black and bitter.

 Or, I like my women like my wine, 12 years old and locked into a basement.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 9, 2008)

Dear Voynich

Link removed

With Love,
destroy_musick


----------



## Voynich (Feb 9, 2008)

Dear destroy

<33333333333

With more love,
Voynich


----------



## Trias (Feb 9, 2008)

Gorgoroth are Tree-Huggers. 

 And well, Witcher, kinda related, but, do you know some place where I can download the Dark Tower comics?


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 9, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc-V3NYckOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 9, 2008)

Aldrick that is awesome, fucking awesome...


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 9, 2008)

haha, ive seen that video before


----------



## Trias (Feb 9, 2008)

Cannibal Corpse videos?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iv3HqRJP3w[/YOUTUBE]

 so fucking funny.

Apparently, to those who don't know, Jim Carrey and Cannibal Corpse were brought up in the same town.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 9, 2008)

The singer sounds like Cookie Monster and I dislike that


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

Who doesn't like Cookie Monster?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

Dimmu Borgir aren't tr00 or kvlt. GTFO my metal thread with your gay melo black metal, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

Thrash metal is the best genre of metal, btw.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 9, 2008)

Angst said:


> *I noticed that there are a lot of people on this board who like metal so i made a thread to discus metal   makes sense no? some of my favorite bands are:
> Atreyu, As I Lay dying, Black Sabbath, Chimaira, HIM, Cradle of Filth, Deftones, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, From Autumn to Ashes, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Killswitch engage, Korn, Lamb of God, Led Zepplin, Lost Prophets, Marilyn manson, megadeath, Metallica, Mudvayne, Murderdolls, Slipknot, Nirvana, Opeth,  Pantera, Poison the Well, Saliva, Shadows Fall, Slayer, System of a Down and the Used. i know some of these are not metal but there still my favorites so here u go a metal thread have fun *



I believe it is this guy's thread Cell, not yours


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

Ha ha.

I love the original post.

He would have been taste raped by now.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, the real metal heads came and occupied the thread.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

Hostile takeover?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

The original posters were the guerrilla forces. We easily over took them our superior weapons and skillz.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

We had "tr00" weaponry.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 9, 2008)

For a while X, you were one of the problems with this thread  

You still have problems expressing yourself in more intelligent and witty ways that many of the monkeys, but you are growing.

That said, I remember laughing at the opening post....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

Am I the only one here who actually likes thrash/speed metal here?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

No, I'm just a prog whore.

Audrey's a Black Metal whore.

...

And you're a Speed/Thrash whore?


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 9, 2008)

Cell, i think you find alot of the metal thread likes thrash/speed XD have you ever even seen the Rock folder to my music drive?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

I love thrash metal the most. Whiplash is my favorite thrash metal band. 

FIX OF POWER THRASHING DEATH!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

Unseen Terror, anyone? 

Sloppy death/thrash ftw.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 9, 2008)

Cell said:


> Am I the only one here who actually likes thrash/speed metal here?



We have discussed me and Thrash X.

You just feel the need to ask like every three pages for some odd reason.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

I just don't see much talk of thrash metal that often. Most of the time it's death or black or prog. 

Anyway, I'm gonna play some video games. Bye.


----------



## Trias (Feb 9, 2008)

Trash metal? Well, name speaks for itself. 

 Edit: Geez, too late to flamebait him.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

It's true, I keep the prog metal alive.

Maybe I should revive the prog thread.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 9, 2008)

What's Scarified by Paul Gilbert counted as?


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 9, 2008)

Cell said:


> I just don't see much talk of thrash metal that often. Most of the time it's death or black or prog.
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna play some video games. Bye.



A valid rebuttal, though it would do your cause more if your attempts consisted of Thrash/Speed anyone? followed by the cookie monster emoticon and an obscure name dropped 

I STILL say not enough people know *Death Angel* - _The Ultraviolence_ is a Thrash legend.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 9, 2008)

nor is there not enough Dark Angel love around these parts


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 9, 2008)

I bought tickets to a Megadeth concert that's coming up here in Chicago. It's not till May 6th though so it's still a while a way but I look forward to it. Plus Iron Maiden is touring right now and even though they haven't announced the dates for the second leg of their tour it should be this year and Judas Priest is touring too right now but they haven't announced any US dates. If I get too see all three of them in concert this year I think it'll be the most Metal year of my life.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 9, 2008)

i'm seeing Carcass this year, therefore to me this is going to be the most awesome year of my life, period


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 9, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> nor is there not enough Dark Angel love around these parts



All hail Hoglan, and fuck the haters.

I get to see *Iron Maiden *at Wacken....that makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Trias (Feb 9, 2008)

I miss Megadeth with Marty Friedman. Of course, Nevermore's second guitarist played Tornado of Souls pretty well, (probably better than Pitrelli, but I like Pitrelli's solos as well) almost like Marty.

 Geez, Mustaine, why do you lose yourself like that and fucking ruin the band and the songs and stuff? And what the fuck, I'm still shaked by United Abominations stuff. geez.


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 9, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> All hail Hoglan, and fuck the haters.
> 
> I get to see *Iron Maiden *at Wacken....that makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.



Maiden puts on a really good show I just wish they'd announce the second leg dates for us yanks. Last time I saw them I actually caught Janick Gers' wrist band. I almost got my pinky ripped off to get it though. That was an awesome night.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 9, 2008)

It is like seeing Priest (which I pray to do one day), legends of metal...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

When did Unseen Terror become obscure? lol


----------



## Audrey (Feb 9, 2008)

Right now, bands I'd love to catch live are Wolves in the Throne Room, Shining and Peste Noire. I have a pretty good chance of eventually seeing Wolves, but Peste Noire and Shining will probably never play here. Peste Noire is going to play in Canada, though.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

All of the bands I wanna see are broken up. TT_TT


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

Not mine  

Well, Estradasphere is missing too key members.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

I saw KMFDM live... it was awesome....

I wanna see QotSA live, regardless of their metalness, Ima Joshua Homme fanboy


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

Metal crowds are lol at times, I will not deny this.

But Unexpect's crowd was terrible.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

I've been to 3 metal shows in my life(they were in one Summer and I left 2 real early)

2 for bands I like, but don't love, and one for a band I detest.

I saw KMFDM, which was orgasmically awesome

I saw Acumen Nation, which sucked, because some dip shit threw shit at the lead singer and we had to leave early cuz a bottle got broken over my friends head, and he had to get stitches 

and I saw Lacuna Coil, cuz I wanted to bone the chick I saw them with, we left early because the goth kids were being mean to us.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

If they ever make a time machine I'll travel back in time to my favorite band's shows.

MINOR THREAT HERE I COME!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2008)

lol "Gothic" kids

I got a compliment on my Ayreon Tshirt by a Gothic girl at the Kamelot concert.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

They didn't like my friend, cuz he said that Rob Zombie sucked, and he only came to the show cuz Lacuna Coil's lead singer is hot.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

Rob Zombie does suck. He can't even tune is guitar (Honor Role, a local math rock band, had to tune instruments for them).


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree. 

seriously, I can't think of a single metal band that comes to my area that I'd wet myself over seeing.

Plus, none of my friends listen to metal, except pop-metal like Lacuna Coil, Blind Guardian and DragonForce


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

> Blind Guardian



.......

Blind Guardian are NOT pop-metal. Blind Guardian are awesome. I know their later stuff is kind of lame, but their early/mid stuff rocks.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

They're extremely popular. :/

I have nothing against them, I have Nightfall on Middle-Earth and Tales From The Twilight World.

Just because you like a band doesn't make them underground.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

I know they're not underground, but there's a difference between a well known metal band and a pop-metal band.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

like what?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2008)

Bands like Cannibal Corpse are well known but really aren't "pop-metal".

Bands like Metallica, who play metal just to be popular are "pop-metal".


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

Cannibal Corpse are notorious. People don't know their music, people know their name.

but if Pop-Metal is playing metal to be popular, than wouldn't you be forced to conclude, that bands like Disturbed and System of a Down, who play really easy to listen to music, are metal?


----------



## Audrey (Feb 9, 2008)

Pop is a style of music. Pop-metal is also a style of music. Cell's technically right, if you can believe it.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

I meant pop as in popular.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 9, 2008)

Some people *coughCELLcough* might not see things that way so easily. X3


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 9, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4-OhxdFXAU[/YOUTUBE]

I just found this but I think you guys may have already seen it.

It's funny as fuck though.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 9, 2008)

any band using I, Set, My and Fire in their name, are just wanna-be I Would Set Myself on Fire For Yous


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2008)

STFU, Blind Guardian is not to be bashed in this thread while I still breathe.  They're simply fucking godly and both Hansi and Andre are now accomplished veterans in the metal scene. Dragonforce is not pop-metal either, as Lacuna Coil. Lacuna Coil is something kinda like gothic rock or something, and Dragonforce is Power/Speed down to its bits. Please stop that lolful thought of "if they're popular, they must be sell-out suckers" and judge bands on their artistic success, not marketing success.

 Pop-Metal is an alternative name of the genre Glam Metal, and as much as dislike them, Metallica is not Pop-Metal either.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a 1990 demo of Blind Guardian called "Tales from the Twilight World"... It's amazing. Best version of "Lord of the Rings" I've heard.


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2008)

I have the entire blind guardian discography, and have been to their concerts twice. I should probably pimp some stuff from them some time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 10, 2008)

You should. They're an amazing band, one of the best in power genre.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 10, 2008)

why is it suddenly bashing to say a band is popular?

I even said I had 2 Blind Guardian albums. :/

There is nothing wrong with being popular, god, you guys take offence to things for the shittiest reasons ever.


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, yes, I guess we'd call them one of the best ones, considering their huge success at creating a sound unique to them (all thanks to guitarist Andre) as well as making great albums and songs, as well as one of the most succesful concept albums of time. But there are still better Old-School Power Metal bands, namely Gamma Ray, Helloween, Demons & Wizards (which is kinda very close to BG since it's a project between BG and Iced Earth) and stuff. Maybe I should just make a pimp named "Best of Power Metal" which includes lots of songs from the best power metal bands around.


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2008)

Double-Posting: It's not an offense to call a band popular. To call a power metal band, however, a glam metal band, definitely is. And I think the degrading intention behind your post was clear. If not, take that as the simple elitist fucktard reaction of MD for mistaking genres. You get used to that after a while.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 10, 2008)

Seeing as I like Blind Guardian, there was no degrading intention. I'd even concider KMFDM pop(as in popular) metal, and Opeth too(though the term Death Metal strikes fear into the heart of most of my metal listening friends).

I concider glam metal, glam metal. If it happens to be popular, then yes, it is pop metal too.

Hell, if everyone in the world started to listen to one of my favorite obscurities, I would concider them a pop band, and think nothing bad of them.

Popular is not synonymous with bad, in my book.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 10, 2008)

Lamb said:


> pop-metal



Typing it this was, with the dash and everything, is why people think you're talking about a genre of music. Going "popular metal bands" or "well-known metal bands" is probably a better idea, since what you're saying is about the equivalent of if I was saying Living Colour is a black metal band. People are going to wonder what you're talking about.


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2008)

Metallica should be called Black Metal because they wear black a lot  Also, power metal because they use energy on electric guitars and stuff you know!  As well as progressive metal, since they walk on the stage a lot.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 10, 2008)

semantics, it rules the Metal Thread


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2008)

It's only second to elitism.


----------



## Otesgo Amigo (Feb 10, 2008)

My favorite metal band is Static-X, Mainly because they got me into all kinds of metal, and they're still putting out great cd's. but this is the list of all the other bands

Disturbed, Mastodon, Killswitch Engage, Gojira, Lupara, Dimmu Borgir, Misery Chastain (cousins band), Opeth, Between The Buried And Me, Protest The Hero, Slipknot, System of a Down, Job For A Cowboy, As I Lay Dying, All That Remains, KoRn, Metallica, Megadeth, Pantera, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Darkest Hour, Cannibal Corpse, Dead to Fall, Fragments of Unbecoming, In Flames, Slayer, Mudvayne, and if you count Linkin Park somewhat metal them too.

I try to listen to all types of metal, so yeah. I didn't list every band I listen to, it would take too long Lol. (I have a feeling i'm going to get bashed, ah well)


----------



## Voynich (Feb 10, 2008)

Mastodon, Opeth and BTAM are in my favs list too, but I'm pretty neutral towards the rest.

I'd delete the Linkin Park comment if I were you. That's a sure fire way to get trampled over.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 10, 2008)

Cell, did I ever tell you I love Fall of Efrafa?


----------



## Otesgo Amigo (Feb 10, 2008)

Mastodon are working on a new cd if you haven't heard, the drummer said it's alot heavier, and the concept of the album is supposedly "Air" as they have covered; Fire, Water, and Earth. going to be awesome, Brann Dailor (drummer) said one of the songs is called "The Ghost of Karilla" 

And about LP, I don't care if people want to talk crap about them, it's not going to stop me from listening to them, if they want to be a loser and pick on what I like, that's fine.

and Opeth's new cd is going to be awesome, it's titled "Watershed" their releases never disappoint. and of course BTBAM, Colors=one of the best cd's ever.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2008)

@OA: If you're open-minded and thick-skinned, as you seem to be, you ought to be just fine in the MD, metal thread or otherwise. XD

/relurks


----------



## Disco_Juan (Feb 10, 2008)

Let's see...
Peccatum, Behold... The Arctopus, Pope Benedict, Stand Before The Firing Squad, Emperor [Prometheus only], Hate Eternal, Job For a Cowboy, Psyopus, System of a Down [first album only], Wolves in the Throne Room, UnExpect, Stolen Babies, I Hate Sally, The End, Botch, Ihsahn, The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, War From A Harlot's Mouth, and The Locust.

In no specific order.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 10, 2008)

I Hate Sally is love.


----------



## Otesgo Amigo (Feb 10, 2008)

Dude, my cousins band is going to be playing with The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, I forgot when but he's booked to play with them. His band has also played with "The Destro" who are on metalblade.


JFAC are awesome, "Doom" is the best, Genises is okay, but it all sounds the same after awhile IMO.


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2008)

Duality, your list pretty much kicks ass except for a few names. Actually, it looks so good and matches with so many regulars here that it kinda looks as if you read the thread and noted names before posting here. o-O Great list, nonetheless! Welcome to our lovely MD.


----------



## Disco_Juan (Feb 10, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I Hate Sally is love.


Fucking right 


Otesgo Amigo said:


> Dude, my cousins band is going to be playing with The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, I forgot when but he's booked to play with them. His band has also played with "The Destro" who are on metalblade.
> 
> 
> JFAC are awesome, "Doom" is the best, Genises is okay, but it all sounds the same after awhile IMO.


That's awesome.

And I couldn't agree with you more on JFAC.
Doom was innovative, and no matter how bashed by the Metal community it is, I still loved it.  Genesis, on the other hand, started out with a decent premise [no, they didn't sell out, listen to Entities], but spread it out over an entire album.  All in all, it sounded bland and repetetive.  Still good live, though.


Trias said:


> Duality, your list pretty much kicks ass except for a few names. Actually, it looks so good and matches with so many regulars here that it kinda looks as if you read the thread and noted names before posting here. o-O Great list, nonetheless! Welcome to our lovely MD.


It all kicks ass in my opinion.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 10, 2008)

Duality.'s the man that got me into Peccatum


----------



## Disco_Juan (Feb 10, 2008)

All hail musical circle jerks


----------



## Otesgo Amigo (Feb 10, 2008)

Duality. said:


> And I couldn't agree with you more on JFAC.
> Doom was innovative, and no matter how bashed by the Metal community it is, I still loved it.  Genesis, on the other hand, started out with a decent premise [no, they didn't sell out, listen to Entities], but spread it out over an entire album.  All in all, it sounded bland and repetetive.  Still good live, though.



I know, Johnny Davey's high pitches and pig squeals were the best ever. Yeah, just about everywhere you go theirs haters of JFAC. I don't care though. their still awesome in my books.


Anyone ever listened to Alestorm? Pirate-Metal, yes. It's pretty... good lol.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 10, 2008)

new signature, it rules hard


----------



## Voynich (Feb 10, 2008)

Could someone just explain to me what the appeal is to Job for a Cowboy? I've tried it several times but it's just so.... I don't know. Generic, undiverse and boring. Edit: This is more a "what am I missing?" question. 



Ho wait, did someone just say Pirate-Metal? What where?


----------



## Disco_Juan (Feb 10, 2008)

It really depends on the person.
Some people can't pull anything from Job For a Cowboy; you may be one of those people, and there's nothing wrong with that.  The same can be said for any band.  Anything off of Genesis is generic and somewhat boring - the same vocal and instrumental style throughout, to the point where you can't tell one track from another.  Doom, on the other hand, is a bit more interesting, with a wider vocal range coming from Davy, even with the inclusion of perfect pig squeals, and more innovative instrumentals.  Not amazing or anything, but more worth listening to.

I can't really explain what the appeal is.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 10, 2008)

Prolly just not my thing then. The vocals were kinda offputting last time, so I suppose listening to more songs isn't gonna fix that.

I think I'm gonna download some noisy stuff tomoz so I can drown out the sound of squeeling girls running around with roses at school Thursday. Preferably something with death, mutilation and bloodspatter so I don't have to create those things myself.
Any suggestions?


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 10, 2008)

Check out my Carcass pimp Laura  i recommend Necroticism

Failing that, Gorerotted, Aborted, Cannibal Corpse (lulz, lots of anti-CC on the boards), Scream Bloody Gore by Death, GUT, Fleshless, Morbid Angel etc etc are all prime picks


----------



## Otesgo Amigo (Feb 10, 2008)

A good band?

one word

Necrophagist.

amazing, amazing band.


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2008)

You put Morbid Angel last on that list? GTFO, STFU. *kicks Dest*

 Morbid Angel > Remains of that list combined.

 Edit: Sigh. Here we go with Necrophagist again.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 10, 2008)

I certainly second checking out Aborted. I luvs meh some Aborted 
Check out Goremaggedon.

Also have a look at Impaled.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 10, 2008)

didnt we come to a consensus last time that Necrophagist are the most overated-underated band atm?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 10, 2008)

Necrophagist rock, but they ARE over rated. Try some later Death.


----------



## Otesgo Amigo (Feb 10, 2008)

Necrophagist are very talented so they deserve to be over-rated.

I forgot to mention Whitechapel. "The Somatic Defilement" cd is great. 

Impending Doom is good but their stuff gets boring after awhile.


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> didnt we come to a consensus last time that Necrophagist are the most overated-underated band atm?



 Yes, they're very special that they're both overrated and underrated.



Cell said:


> Necrophagist rock, but they ARE over rated. Try some later Death.



 And underrated.

 And, well, no matter what anyone says, Chuck Schuldiner's most awesome album was the Fragile art of Existence, which was an art itself for sure. Without the burden of vocals, we were finally able to see how Chuck really show an electro guitar's soul with his playing. 

 In Death albums however, I like Human most, because it was the album that created Death as we know today, thus being one of the most influential albums of metal history, as well as it had two other geniuses like Paul Masvidal and Sean Reinert. But of course, all of their albums after Human are beyond awesome as well.

 Death just owns.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 10, 2008)

> Death just owns.



Greatest statement ever uttered in the MD.


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry, but no band "deserves" being overrated. If a band is good, they will be rated well, and that is the rate they deserve. "overrated" means getting much more attention than they should, hence the prefix over. That's why being overrated can never be justified.


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2008)

Cell said:


> Greatest statement ever uttered in the MD.



 the Second most greatest statament ever uttered in the MD.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

lol Circle Jerking.

The whole pop metal thing made me lol quite a bit; some people are hell bent on insisting that Pop is a genre and style within intself, and others hell bent on telling me that it is simply a abbreviation for Popular.  Apparently there is no middle ground, Tool is Pop-Metal, and so is Dio.

Go figure.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 11, 2008)

I was always foudn the whole genre defining game/battle to be frustrating, and have absolutely no problem anymore blowing definitions out the windo and using my own new absurd descriptions...


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

I tend to be fond of such descriptors as "Good", "interesting" and "awesome."


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 11, 2008)

I have begun to spontaneously create absurd definitions.

It livens up conversations, when you refer to Enya as New Wave Post-Classical...

XD


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

Max Richter describes himself as Post Classical. XD

However, Cata, I highly recommend my Frost* pimp, which is as Pop Metal as you can be, without sacrificing musical integrity.  The man, who is some sort of Pop star producer, made a Progressive Rock band, and it, suprisingly, is fucking brilliant.  The lyrics, by god, are actually intelligent.

Well, at least I think so.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 11, 2008)

I was trying to, but the link kept failigng for me, and it got forgotten in the flood.

Please to be fixing?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

Geh.

The link works fine for me.

Or is just rapidshit being itself again?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

I will endevour to upload it.


----------



## whereistim (Feb 11, 2008)

I haven't been a metal fan for too long, but anyone listen to Queensryche? It's among the first shit I listened to that really got me hooked.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 11, 2008)

This Thread 

This thread needs more attention


----------



## Trias (Feb 11, 2008)

Stop thread-whoring.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

Geez, it hasn't got enough love? 

It's got what, 40 posts?


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

that Duality guy... I know him, kinda. 

He gives me music, and I give him music, which accounts for his metal tastes being so MD approved.


----------



## Trias (Feb 11, 2008)

I see what you did thar


----------



## Felix (Feb 11, 2008)

I discovered Stratovarius a few years ago, but then I rediscovered them again, I'm kinda attached to their style once again.


----------



## Trias (Feb 11, 2008)

Both vocalist and guitarist are simply geniuses at their respective... instruments, Stratovarius is indeed a band that Power Metal takes pride in.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2008)

God damn, Venom are epic win.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 11, 2008)

Y';know what's more epic?

Link removed

Decent use of a drum machine


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2008)

Berzerker are good, but Venom are a way cooler.

ANGEL DUST.

BTW, could someone pimp the Berzerker album?


----------



## Trias (Feb 11, 2008)

Wtf are you talking about Dest lol, the Berzerker does NOT use a drum machine in that song...

 They had one of the best underground extreme metal drummers, that was mistaken a lot for drum machines just like other extreme drummers... lol, lots of same "drum machine, fast forward" stuff going about Derek Roddy, George Kollias and Mike Mangini as well... I don't remember the Drummer's real name, but that is REAL drums. Just sounds a bit artificial because of the triggers and effects. Wonder whether he's still playing or not.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 11, 2008)

i could, but i cant be assed atm 

Besides, Berzerker only made 2 decent albums before they thought it was cool to make cyber-grind based around titles like "All About You" and problems around the world


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 11, 2008)

Trias said:


> Wtf are you talking about Dest lol, the Berzerker does NOT use a drum machine...
> 
> They had one of the best underground extreme metal drummers, that was mistaken a lot for drum machines just like other extreme drummers... lol, lots of same "drum machine, fast forward" stuff going about Derek Roddy, George Kollias and Mike Mangini as well... I don't remember the Drummer's real name, but that is REAL drums. Just sounds a bit artificial because of the triggers and effects.



Their recordings in the studio were drum machines, for their first album in any case. The Berzerker's cover of Corporal Jigsore Quandary was made in the first album sessions, as apart of some Earache thing to get their label to cover death metal classics. Least, that was what ive been led to understand

Besides, you think the guy who AGREED WITH YOU ON THAT SAME POINT ONLY A FEW MONTHS BACK wouldn't know what he's on about?

Live, he was real, 2nd album he was real. 1st album was a drum machine, COrporal Jigsore Quandary was recorded in between Berzerker and Dissimulate

Besides, i was going to pimp The Berzerker as a part of my grind/brutal death multi-pimp, because you dont fuck about with:

Link removed


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Trias (Feb 11, 2008)

Wait, doesn't that kinda make me THE GUY WHO AGREED WITH YOU ON THE SAME POINT A FEW MONTHS AGO as well, meaning I can't be wrong as well?

 Dissumulate is the only album with real drums, and I have not heard anything about an in-between recording between first and the second albums. Even if it was an in-between one indeed, why do you think it's drum machine? For all we know, it was still on the second album, which IS human-made.

 Oh btw, I've already pimped the Berserker, you were too slow again.


----------



## Trias (Feb 11, 2008)

Crowbar is overrated. Only by Cell and a few more MD'ers though. Best band in the 90's? Lol. In sludge metal scene, maybe. But Disbelief, Acid Bath, Cult of Luna would surely be a match for them, it not best them. Corrosion of Conformity as well.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

MARYLIN MANSON IS SO FUCKING CORE!

That will be all.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2008)

Trias said:


> Crowbar is overrated. Only by Cell and a few more MD'ers though. Best band in the 90's? Lol. In sludge metal scene, maybe. But Disbelief, Acid Bath, Cult of Luna would surely be a match for them, it not best them. Corrosion of Conformity as well.



CoC after their hardcore years suck. 

Acid Bath are good, but CoL and Disbelief just can't match the pure emotion that Crowbar puts out.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 11, 2008)

Trias said:


> Wait, doesn't that kinda make me THE GUY WHO AGREED WITH YOU ON THE SAME POINT A FEW MONTHS AGO as well, meaning I can't be wrong as well?
> 
> Dissumulate is the only album with real drums, and I have not heard anything about an in-between recording between first and the second albums. Even if it was an in-between one indeed, why do you think it's drum machine? For all we know, it was still on the second album, which IS human-made.
> 
> Oh btw, I've already pimped the Berserker, you were too slow again.



It was recorded to go on the Earache album which was a part of their newer signings covering old songs. It actually came from the idea which, ironically, The Berzerker did when they remixed Morbid Angel's Chapel of Ghouls into a gabba track. As far as i am aware, the cover EP never came out and so the Corporal Jigsore Quandary cover got put on the end of Dissimulate

So, as far as i know, and am aware of: it is still a drum machine as they didnt recruit The Drummer until the Dissimulate recordings.

Also, i never saw this Berzerker pimp? D: did you pimp the live album they did? Because that was the one i was going to do XD


----------



## King (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't know where else to put this but I guess I'll put this here.

_Welcome To The Black Parade_ - *My Chemical Romance*

This song is one of the extremely few rock songs I actually like and one of my favorite songs of all time, even though My Chemical Romance is often regarded as a "pop-rock" group that "sold out". None the less, I feel this song has a strong message concerning the issue death and this song should be regarded more often than few, in my eyes.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2008)

> Welcome To The Black Parade - My Chemical Romance



Get that poison out of my metal threads.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn.

I didn't even get to post "in b4 shitstorm."


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

Even when MCR was trying to be a crappy cross between hardrock and punk, they failed miserably.

MCR is proof that writing mediocre lyrics that use imagery, though repetitive at its best, to make a statement about society, doesn't make the music good.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2008)

Hell, I'd rather listen to (hed) Planet Earth than MCR. At least they can play alright.


----------



## King (Feb 11, 2008)

I knew this was coming, although, I just wanted to address my point.

I do not listen to rock much, at that fact, at all, but can someone please tell me exactly why MCR is hated so much?


----------



## Trias (Feb 11, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> So, as far as i know, and am aware of: it is still a drum machine as they didnt recruit The Drummer until the Dissimulate recordings.
> 
> Also, i never saw this Berzerker pimp? D: did you pimp the live album they did? Because that was the one i was going to do XD



 So be it.

 I pimped the live album of theirs... wait, good try.

 I pimped all their discography a few months ago 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> MARYLIN MANSON IS SO FUCKING CORE!
> 
> That will be all.



 PWNED.



Cell said:


> CoC after their hardcore years suck.
> 
> Acid Bath are good, but CoL and Disbelief just can't match the pure emotion that Crowbar puts out.



 Lol this so-called emotion stuff is overrated.



Cell said:


> Get that poison out of my metal threads.



 In b4 shitst... damn.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Damn.
> 
> I didn't even get to post "in b4 shitstorm."



 DAMN!


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

King said:


> I knew this was coming, although, I just wanted to address my point.
> 
> I do not listen to rock much, at that fact, at all, but can someone please tell me exactly why MCR is hated so much?



Probably has to do with the fact that they put their image before their music.


----------



## Trias (Feb 11, 2008)

King said:


> I knew this was coming, although, I just wanted to address my point.
> 
> I do not listen to rock much, at that fact, at all, but can someone please tell me exactly why MCR is hated so much?



 Their music is created for the sake of money, fangirls, and more money. As simple as that.

 If we have to quote it...

 It won't save even a single person's soul.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2008)

Crowbar is win and you know it, Trias.


----------



## King (Feb 11, 2008)

Trias said:


> Their music is created for the sake of money, fangirls, and more money. As simple as that.
> 
> If we have to quote it...
> 
> It won't save even a single person's soul.



Ahh, I see. So were they (MCR) at one point, "good" or no?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

No, Drowning Pool > Crowbar


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 11, 2008)

lulz Trias, they made a live album

it was the 2nd bonus CD from their latest one


----------



## King (Feb 11, 2008)

What's the best Drowning Pool song ever?


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

King said:


> Ahh, I see. So were they (MCR) at one point, "good" or no?



some would say their first album was good, but the only difference between that one and the other two, is that it had more metalish riffs... in other words... no.


----------



## King (Feb 11, 2008)

Bodies! Drowning Pool made that song. I never knew that. I always liked that song.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 11, 2008)

King has pretty bad taste in rock music.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 11, 2008)

I actually kinda like Welcome To The Black Parade


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

I wish Cell would come back to how he was.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No, Drowning Pool > Crowbar



Those are fightin' words, son. 

@Lamb: Which version? The assholeish one who hated all opinions but his? Or the one where I'm all gay?


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

the one who flamed people for listening to shitty music


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

No, the gay one.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2008)

King, you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dipshit with the music taste of a 10 year old. You listen to no talent music meant for fat goth fangirls who get wet at the sound of some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) weak ass vocals. I hope you fall into a deep coma, wake up from it 30 years later and die after falling down a flight of steps and impaling yourself on a fucking staircase rail. Fuck, fuck, fuckity, fuck, fuck.

Howizzat?


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not feeling it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2008)

GOD DAMNIT I'LL KILL YOU KING I'LL FIND YOUR FAMILY AND CASTRATE YOUR DAD AND RAPE YOUR MOM GOD DAMNIT FUCK YOU THATS WHAT YOU GET FOR HAVING YOUR OWN OPINION


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

God, you shitwipe cunt fuck idiot ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with no taste in music really piss me off, I mean REALLY PISS ME OFF.  You fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) posers with your gay music make me sick; if I ever saw you on the street, I'd beat the fucking shit out of you, and defecate in your mouth, right there.  Fucking shit cunt fuck wipes ass shit faced ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) make with your sick music are idiots, all of you.  Get some taste, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2008)

And you're gay, too!


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

I was thinking more along the lines of:

Drowning Pool and MCR are a pile of shit filled pus that's being eaten by maggots. They and bands like them are nothing more that the shittiest music to come out of the fucking corporate bitch tit music scene, in fact I can't even begin to call them music, their music, and anyone who listens to their music, deserves to burn in the fieriest depths of George W. Bush's bowels(because you're an aetheist) and never be heard from again.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

The smilie makes it all worth it.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been wondering this for a while, but where does Stoner/Desert Rock fall in the halls of metaldom?

I mean even the less metal bands, are hugely metal influenced by metal, but what exactly defines Stoner/Desert?

Other than made under the influence of psychadelics...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2008)

> I've been wondering this for a while, but where does Stoner/Desert Rock fall in the halls of metaldom?
> 
> I mean even the less metal bands, are hugely metal influenced by metal, but what exactly defines Stoner/Desert?



Stoner is pretty much very sludgy, slow, psychedelic metal with usually mellow/trippy vocals. Stuff like Electric Wizard is pretty much the definition of stoner metal.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

what about Desert Rock, is there any difference?


----------



## Audrey (Feb 11, 2008)

I haven't even heard of desert rock. If any band I've heard met the definition of that, though, it'd probably be _OM_, which is also a stoner doom band. X3


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 11, 2008)

Cell said:


> Stoner is pretty much very sludgy, slow, psychedelic metal with usually mellow/trippy vocals. Stuff like Electric Wizard is pretty much the definition of stoner metal.



*Electric Wizard* borders the line between Stoner-rock and metal.

*Sleep* is pure stoner-metal, down to having the quintessential album.

Both bands fucking own.

X hit the description pretty dead on...

Phil Anselmo's *Down* is also a good chunk stoner-metal...


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

I need some of this Sleep you speak of, and have a good deal of Electric Wizard dled, if not spun.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 11, 2008)

Masters of Reality are the kings of Desert rock and they are awesome!!! im just sayin


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 11, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I actually kinda like Welcome To The Black Parade



*Obligatory flame and clever GTFO comment*


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

Too little, too late, Yu.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

Masters of Reality rock hard. I haven't spun them in fucking ages!

Though it's hard to see any band other than Kyuss as the kings of Desert Rock, seeing as they're the "pioneers" of the movement. :/

I mean n00bs would say Queens of the Stone Age, but musically they've strayed far from their original style.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2008)

I need to know if Finntroll's first two albums are as good as their latest too, I might get them.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 11, 2008)

OMG another Masters Of Reality fan!!!! How very rare indeed

Sunrise On The Sufferbus is a absolute classic, I also love their s/t. Their music is hard to find.....

MOR are old school as well, def. not the first but who said a king had to be first lol


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2008)

I only ever had Sunrise and Deep in the Hole, but I did love both albums.

God, now I'm gonna redownload them... they were fucking awesome. D:


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 11, 2008)

give me links to anything you find (besides sunrise and s/t of course)

Chris Goss is win


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 12, 2008)

My guitar teacher says I should stay away from underground for now whilst I'm in my developmental guitarist stages.

But the boys behind the bike shed keep telling to try it and that the first one is free.

wut shud i do?


----------



## Trias (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry, but what kind of guitar teacher he is? I don't even get the point of such a statement. What you should stay away from can be defined by the song itself, not whether it is mainstream or underground. Lol. 

 I've learnt the guitar all by myself and I have not started from classic guitar, and even though I make rather more mistakes (even on songs I know quite good) than my classically trained friends, my playing and technique is far more impressive and better than theirs. It's not because they're classically trained, but because most of them lost quite some time while trying to learn classic guitar. Acoustic guitar is far better as an starting instrument actually, because it trains both hands immensely, but nylon guitar is just a waste of time if you want to move on to electric guitars, imho. Also, they always limited themselves, like, "hey, I can't even alternate perfectly yet, I shouldn't move on to sweeps" and stuff, but I realized that sometimes your techniques will be perfected with time, not with work. I pretty much dominated alternate picking in a single month with only one hour a day, while I know this fellow guitarist of mine had two weeks of five hours work a day. 

 I'm still nowhere good to call myself a real "guitarist" and cannot utilize hybrid techniques (like sweep / tapping ) and have not perfected many normal techniques as well (usage of harmonics, sweeps, tapping) but still, I know that I can learn anything as long as I work patiently every day, and as long as I do not limit myself.

 Again, it's just you who can decide on what to play or what to play not, imho. Actually, what to work on. I don't get it, how the fuck does it being mainstream or underground relates to guitar training? And what is this developmental stage anyways? Even virtuosos are not perfected their art and make many mistakes, development for guitar never ends. There's always someone better when it comes to development... it just never ends.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 12, 2008)

my brothers guitar teacher gave him Symbolic by Death to practice. As well as introducing him to Frank Zappa and Larry LaLonde or Primus. Not so underground, but regardless, his point remained true: dont judge a book by its cover

Also, Adam Hooten (the guy in question) is in a tech-death band, so yeah, he was a cool guitar teacher


----------



## Mojo (Feb 12, 2008)

I think Lars Ulrich is awsome


----------



## Trias (Feb 12, 2008)

In before flamefest. (HAHA, I was not too late this time)

 (If no one flames, I'll do. )


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 12, 2008)

if you flame, i'll infract you 

Come on Trias, you can be civil?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 12, 2008)

Lars is a twat but he had some pretty nice pieces of art in his collection.


----------



## Trias (Feb 12, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> if you flame, i'll infract you
> 
> Come on Trias, you can be civil?



 Jerk, look at the page before this before telling me to get civilized 

 Apparently, not only being a true sell-out, Lars is also probably the most overrated drummer in the world, being famous just because he's in the metallica... Joey Jordison is overrated as shit, but at least his mastery over drums is good.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 12, 2008)

Trias said:


> Jerk, look at the page before this before telling me to get civilized
> 
> Apparently, not only being a true sell-out, Lars is also probably the most overrated drummer in the world, being famous just because he's in the metallica... Joey Jordison is overrated as shit, but at least his mastery over drums is good.



I didnt tell you to get civilized, i told you to be civil. I know you are civilized, hence why i asked it of you.

language, tis a great thing eh?


----------



## Mojo (Feb 12, 2008)

It was an opinion.  Don't be mad.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 12, 2008)

Lars Ulrich is a penis butt.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 12, 2008)

And X has the last word.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 12, 2008)

Penis butt, raises some pretty fundamentally bizarre questions about X's grasp of basic anatomy.

Still, it makes a weird mental visual...


----------



## Trias (Feb 12, 2008)

Dest / Language is overrated. I'm not civilized in any way, I made my best friend listen to Celine Dion for a whole week.

 Mojo / Don't worry, it's just a tradition in MD to be a bit harsh about... lets say, overrated musicians. Do not take it personal ^^

 Cell / I object your statement because both penis and butt are good things.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 12, 2008)

Trias said:


> Cell / I object your statement because both penis and butt are good things.



Trias is gay. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2008)

And X takes it with the final blow!


----------



## Lamb (Feb 12, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Trias is gay. X3



Audrey is a homophobe. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet Jeebus.

I hope it's as good as The Mantle


----------



## Audrey (Feb 13, 2008)

Everything they've done so far has been great. The song on MySpace was incredible, so it should be splendid. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm personally holding you responsible if it isn't, Audrey. X3


----------



## Audrey (Feb 13, 2008)

I actually ordered it, so even if I can't get it from this guy or it's fake, I'll be able to share it once I get my copy.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 13, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]hr4sgNX5-1c[/YOUTUBE]

Also, I've had this song stuck in my head for like 24 hours.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 14, 2008)

^That is very kl. 

Anybody know of any reliable ways of finding out what bands are playing near you without trawling through copius amounts of band pages/ticket websites? Either a stupid request or I have overlooked something horribly obvious.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 14, 2008)

If you're unfamiliar with , you can go to the  and look up whatever you want. Most artists have fans who find out about the shows months in advance, so it's easy to find them. You can search by date, artist and location easily.


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been listening to the band Goatwhore a lot, lately have any of you heard of them?


----------



## Audrey (Feb 14, 2008)

I've heard of them, but I'm not a fan of blackened death metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 15, 2008)

Joe Jefferson said:


> I've been listening to the band Goatwhore a lot, lately have any of you heard of them?



Goatwhore <3 ive been a fan of them for a while, i got into them from the Acid bath connection, coz im scene like that


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 15, 2008)

btw, my next pimp will blow your guys nuts off


----------



## Audrey (Feb 15, 2008)

Of course they are. What album are you pimping?


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 15, 2008)

Through Silver in Blood OR A Sun That Never Sets :3


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 15, 2008)

Mmmmm Neurosis.

Reminds me in a metal related way...we need more *Atheist* love on here.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Scud (Feb 15, 2008)

Christ, that video almost makes me miss Marcolin's vocals ("_almost_", being the operative word in that sentence).


----------



## Audrey (Feb 15, 2008)

Even if you don't like his voice, he's still the most powerful and unique singer they've had. They're pretty good at finding good vocalists, anyway.


----------



## Perverse (Feb 16, 2008)

Duality. said:


> Let's see...
> *Peccatum*, Behold... The Arctopus, Pope Benedict, Stand Before The Firing Squad, Emperor [Prometheus only], Hate Eternal, Job For a Cowboy, Psyopus, *System of a Down* [first album only], *Wolves in the Throne Room*, UnExpect, *Stolen Babies*, I Hate Sally, The End, Botch, Ihsahn, The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, War From A Harlot's Mouth, and The Locust.
> 
> In no specific order.



I love you. Bolded bands are those I love. There's a few on the list I've heard are good, but I haven't listened yet. Checking out your Pope Benedict pimp soonish, too.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm not going to lie, Serj Tankian's solo album is actually pretty good. I love the pseudo prog moments, and it certainly has a unique flavor, especially hearing it on the radio. His voice seems a little bland, however.

Oh, you Peccantum fans. 

If you listen to Univers Zero, you can here where they got a huge portion of their sound.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 16, 2008)

I loves *Peccatum* and *Univers Zero*.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2008)

Shit, I forgot to add, in addition to Shawns list, Unexpect, Behold... the Arctopus and SGM.  Three of my favorite bands ever.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 16, 2008)

I love Univers Zero, but Peccatum still puts me to sleep.


----------



## Altron (Feb 16, 2008)

anyone here a fan of Sodom?


----------



## Lamb (Feb 16, 2008)

Duality. said:


> Let's see...
> *Peccatum, Behold... The Arctopus*, Pope Benedict,* Stand Before The Firing Squad,* Emperor [Prometheus only], Hate Eternal, Job For a Cowboy, *Psyopus, System of a Down [first album only], Wolves in the Throne Room, UnExpect, Stolen Babies, I Hate Sally*, The End, Botch, Ihsahn, The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, *Sleepytime Gorilla Museum*, War From A Harlot's Mouth, and *The Locust*.
> 
> In no specific order.



                             .


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 16, 2008)

Altron said:


> anyone here a fan of Sodom?



Hells yeah! _M-16_ is thrash at its finest IMO.


----------



## Trias (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah I like Children of Sodom.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 16, 2008)

MUST...NOT...JOKE...


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 17, 2008)

i listened to Mudvayne's L.D. 50 today, and enjoyed it

Holy shit, why did they have to suck hard after that album?!


----------



## illyana (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anybody listen too Queensr?che?
I just got into them recently after looking through my mum's old albums and they are quite good seen as it's not usually the type of music I go for.


----------



## manos87 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ravskee<3 said:


> Does anybody listen too Queensr?che?
> I just got into them recently after looking through my mum's old albums and they are quite good seen as it's not usually the type of music I go for.



One of my very very favourite bands! How old is your mother? How old are you?

Anyway, you are very lucky, Queensryche is one of the greatest bands of the last decades. Listen to them very very carefully


----------



## Gray Wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Ravskee<3 said:


> Does anybody listen too Queensrÿche?
> I just got into them recently after looking through my mum's old albums and they are quite good seen as it's not usually the type of music I go for.



Queensryche is awesome and very influential, they have one of the best vocalist in metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 18, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> i listened to Mudvayne's L.D. 50 today, and enjoyed it
> 
> Holy shit, why did they have to suck hard after that album?!


 
This is unfortunate, as I really like that album.  I abhor the rest of their music, but I like most of that one.  

CORPORATE COCK 



Ravskee<3 said:


> Does anybody listen too Queensr?che?
> I just got into them recently after looking through my mum's old albums and they are quite good seen as it's not usually the type of music I go for.


 
Quite good, at least during their glory years.  Operation Mindcrime II is probably one of the worst albums I've heard from a band that was once so awesome.  It's like Love Beach bad.  But Promised Land, Empire and OMC are brilliant.


----------



## Trias (Feb 18, 2008)

Some fucking Prog/Power from Turkey, bitches! 

 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz6UGmrQIdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trias (Feb 18, 2008)

Doubepost: Doc, that damn awesome pic again. I do come everytime I see that. I'm against smoking, though.


----------



## illyana (Feb 18, 2008)

manos87 said:


> One of my very very favourite bands! How old is your mother? How old are you?
> 
> Anyway, you are very lucky, Queensryche is one of the greatest bands of the last decades. Listen to them very very carefully



She's 42, I'm 14.
I've been listening to one of their album's called _Rage for Order_. It's pretty damn cool.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Quite good, at least during their glory years.  Operation Mindcrime II is probably one of the worst albums I've heard from a band that was once so awesome.  It's like Love Beach bad.  But , Empire and OMC are brilliant.


I haven't listened to all of their albums so I can't really comment although I've heard Rage for Order. Guess the next one'll have to be Promised Land then.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 19, 2008)

So, I'm thinking about pimping What's He Building In There?

Is it worth it, guys?


----------



## Lamb (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd download on name alone. :3

Tom Waits


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 19, 2008)

Trust me, it's on the 'extreme' side of metal, and incredibly odd. 

But they're very interesting.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 19, 2008)

fitting of a band who advertises their influences


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 19, 2008)

Their band promo picture.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 19, 2008)

Now you're being a tease. 

I expect that in my inbox asap


----------



## Trias (Feb 19, 2008)

Fuck, new sig.

 I officially call this thread *Music Oriented Soft Porn Thread* from now on.

 ...



 ...
_What?_


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 19, 2008)

See, if you had removed the comma from your first sentence, Trias, it could easily be misconstrued, more than it already is.  That's right Trias, you are so transparent.

Oh please, it's hardly Soft Core, you post on other places around NF, you know my sig is Sesame Street level compared to others. 

And What's He Building In There Is Next on my pimp list.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 19, 2008)

Blast beats.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 19, 2008)

Dragonforce?


----------



## Audrey (Feb 19, 2008)

Endless guitar solos.

Godflesh is also a lame industrial grindcore band. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't think BT...A has a rythm section. 

I think it's all one long guitar solo.


----------



## Trias (Feb 20, 2008)

BT...A is overrated. 

 I want all your "girl-guitar-music" trio pics, Doc. No, I don't want drummer girls. After seeing one naked, I made my mind up about it, girls shouldn't play drums. It's not like I'm sexist or something but well... at least MD does not have radical feminists. As far as I know.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2008)

Alright, I'm getting into the experimental side of extreme metal again. 

I just got ahold of Arsonists get all the girls, and I like it. I'm trying to find the rest of those bands, hint, hint, and also: Gorguts? Are they worth checking out?  I've heard a few songs, and had an album back in the day, but I Lost it, and never gave them a proper listen.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 20, 2008)

Gorguts' _Obscura_ is one of the most technical albums ever, but a lot of people don't like it. Might as well see for yourself.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2008)

I might as well.

I still need to find those other ones, however.  I always have a hard time with those types of requests.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 20, 2008)

look up GUT. Alot of people give GUT a hardtime for inventing the pornogore sub-genre, but that's a piece of shit because it's actually very good, very bizarre and very different grindcore.

Also, check out Kindergarten Hazing Ritual. I reckon Corey Monsters brilliant mix of noise, midi tracks and obscure vocals and shrills will be up your alley


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> look up GUT. Alot of people give GUT a hardtime for inventing the pornogore sub-genre, but that's a piece of shit because it's actually very good, very bizarre and very different grindcore.
> 
> Also, check out Kindergarten Hazing Ritual. I reckon Corey Monsters brilliant mix of noise, midi tracks and obscure vocals and shrills will be up your alley



I'd check it out based on the name alone.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2008)

Gorguts, GUT and KHR it is, then. 

Now, to find them.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 20, 2008)

I gave you _Obscura_.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 20, 2008)

I am in dire need of Wyrd's _Heathen_. I tried in the request thread but got no answer. If anyone here has it, i would be ever so greatful if you could send it to me.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 20, 2008)

the metal thread should check my latest offering to the Essential Death Metal series.

It is a must have for anyone who posts here who isnt Audrey


----------



## Audrey (Feb 20, 2008)

I've heard both of those albums. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2008)

So, the Cancer Conspiracy anyone?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2008)

Saw Iron Maiden at the Forum last night.  They were amazing; played Run To The Hills, Number of the Beast, and Rime of the Ancient Mariner.  They even had Eddie wearing a Lakers Jersey.


----------



## SlAyErPaTh (Feb 21, 2008)

Lucky...I wished I went to see Iron Maiden live. Though I would love to go to a System of a Down concert. But they are on hiatus...for now...


----------



## Trias (Feb 21, 2008)

lol SoaD.

 Geez, Iron Maiden played a concert everywhere but Turkey.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2008)

System of a Down has been on hiatus for what, two years now?


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 21, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> the metal thread should check my latest offering to the Essential Death Metal series.
> 
> It is a must have for anyone who posts here who isnt Audrey



I've have those albums already.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Feb 21, 2008)

I have been listening to Kiuas lately, both of their albums are awesome. If you like epic power metal mixed with folk and various other metal genres check them out.


----------



## manos87 (Feb 22, 2008)

Some nice albums that I'm listening to lately, and I definately propose them to you

Genghis Tron-Board Up The House (2008) (ambient electro mathcore??)
Bigelf-Hex (imagine Floyd jamming with Black Sabbath)


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 22, 2008)

'Kay, guys, I'm going to download Slayer soon, the thing is, I have no idea what to start with.  Do y'all have any suggestions for lil' ol' me?  

Also, how the hell do you use AxFile, I can't get it to work.


----------



## Trias (Feb 22, 2008)

Reign in Blood
 Seasons in the Abyss

 and most importantly imho, South of Heaven album.

 Those three albums pretty much all you need in order to get into Slayer.

 And...


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 22, 2008)

Sounds good.

I still can't use Axfire.


----------



## Trias (Feb 22, 2008)

cuz ur not prog enuff. 

 Crank dat!


----------



## manos87 (Feb 23, 2008)

Doc, Slayer is one of the BIGGEST bands in metal. Shame on you! 

My all time favourite is Seasons in the Abyss. So you should check this one as well as Reign In Blood and then South of Heaven.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 23, 2008)

What is the metallest guitar model ever?


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 23, 2008)

New In Flames song availabe for stream on their myspaz. 

It's called 'The Mirror's Truth'. I quite liked it. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2008)

Witcher, you were right.

Gorguts is unadulterated secks. <3


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2008)

I had no idea Axfire existed 'til like 3 days ago, but now I loathe it. I have access to all of their albums via upload, but since Axfire has some sort of divine aversion to me, it won't let me download them.

I hear Obscura is their best, however.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2008)

Thinly           .


----------



## Audrey (Feb 24, 2008)

Boskov, I PM'd you _Obscura_ already. I'm assuming you deleted it because you're a prog whore.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2008)

No, I already downloaded and have listened to it like 3 times already.  I made Witcher do a naughty.  Oh, and Gorguts has plenty to do with Progressive music, plenty.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not saying you deleted it because it wasn't progressive. I'm saying you deleted it because you're a prog whore. You filthy prog whore.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, you _devil you. _

I just need more, now.  Axfire is a terrible file hosting site.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2008)

Guys, I like Apocalyptica.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 24, 2008)

FALCON PUNCH!

Now you don't.


----------



## Trias (Feb 24, 2008)

*cums to his face*

 Now you don't.

 Or wait, mods, Witcher right, ban Doc. 

 Or lets do bukkake on Doc.

 I liked last one the most.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2008)

The love.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 24, 2008)

quiet you -back hands- back in the closet ¬_¬

BUT BEFORE YOU DO! Would you like some Faun Fables?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2008)

OH SHIT YES I WOULD

<333


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 24, 2008)

WELL YOU'RE NOT HAVING ANY!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAH





















check your PM's in about 10


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 24, 2008)

FUCK YES! I WAS GONNA SEARCH FOR THAT BUT I AM TOO LAZY!


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 24, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> FUCK YES! I WAS GONNA SEARCH FOR THAT BUT I AM TOO LAZY!



i'll forward the link ?_?


----------



## Trias (Feb 24, 2008)

*cums on Dest's bare ass*

 ...  What? I had told you that I was planning to turn this thread into a porn thread after I had seen Doc's sig. And yes, a _clothed_ anime girl with electro guitar is sexy enough for me to classify that as porn.


----------



## Trias (Feb 24, 2008)

Double-post: apparently, Dragon, now that I've seen you looking here, I have not gotten the albums from any users yet. So if you could pimp it, I'd be glad. If not all, I still want to get my hands on Staircase Infinities, as I hadn't listened to it in quite sometime and I want it so much nowadays.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, the metal thread is now a giant orgy of dirty men going at it. How far we've cum.


----------



## Trias (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, what had you thought metal was all about?

 Geez. :/


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 24, 2008)

Now someone needs to post a GUT song.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Trias (Feb 24, 2008)

An unrelated video, Yu, but who cares. I was watching this again and just had to post.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjV8SHjHvHk[/YOUTUBE]

 Gods, one of the most funny and good metal videos ever. 

 The part where Kai Hansen plays solo while other band members go berserk at the back, especially the part with the hoover. Epic.

 And... the part where they show the scene from the stadium concert... There was a time when metal could actually attract hundreds of thousands into a place... I could only imagine how being on such a stage feels, now... Just looking at it makes my heart beat faster... This music is straigth from the 80's, and just shows the golden era of Heavy Metal, this far. It's sad that decent metal is so far away from the mainstream now, in most countries.

 Yet I believe the time of metal will come again. And we will once again see hundreds of thousands, maybe even millions getting together and experiencing the music and holding their heads high up against everything that is unjust.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Lamb (Feb 24, 2008)

Hardingrock?


----------



## Rem. (Feb 24, 2008)

How about KISS?


----------



## Disco_Juan (Feb 24, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Hardingrock?


Fuck yeah 

Mnemosyne releases a lot of gold.
Still waiting on some Star of Ash from you, by the way.  Does want.

On another note, Hate Eternal's new album [released on the 19th] is great.
Not amazing nor heavily experimental, but great.  Well worth listening if you're into Brutal Death Metal.  Seems they've gotten a lot heavier and more distorted over the last while, at that.  It's better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Trias (Feb 25, 2008)

Nile, Hate Eternal, Nile, Hate Eternal, Nile, Hate Eternal... Those guys are fucking my life! In a good way.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Feb 25, 2008)

Nightwish, Lacuna coil,  After forever, Tristania, Within Temptation, Epica , Theatre of Tragedy, Behemoth, Leaves Eyes


----------



## Akamori* (Feb 25, 2008)

Toad Hermit said:


> I *really really really *like gothic/symphonic  metal so my favorites are
> Nightwish, Lacuna coil,  After forever, Tristania, Within Temptation
> And black metal I <3 Dimmu Borgir, Immortal
> and for death metal I only enjoy the melodic subgenre so favorites are arch enemy, children of bodom , in flames
> ...



Try Arch Enemy. Really sweet.

Personally I am looking forward to SlipKnot and Disturbed albums in May and a new Rammstein album later this year.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 25, 2008)

I finally downloaded Reign in Blood.

I'm not sure what exactly I feel about it, I really haven't given it a proper listen, as I've been sick; I will post my feelings later about Slayer, but for now, Polkadot Cadaver is in my attention range right now.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 26, 2008)

I just started listening to Finntroll.

I never knew accordians could be so metal.


----------



## spirishman (Feb 26, 2008)

Help guys, I need more bands that sound like Isis and Pelican


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 26, 2008)

By "just started" I always mean "I've only heard one song I like from them and am currently too lazy to continue pursuing".


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't get into Finntroll. The upbeatness of it all, I find unconscious repellent.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 26, 2008)

I listened to Trollhammaren and I never thought that polka could be so metal.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 26, 2008)

spirishman said:


> Help guys, I need more bands that sound like Isis and Pelican



Cult of Luna and Neurosis should do.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 26, 2008)

i pimped some Ministry, how cool am i?


----------



## Trias (Feb 26, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> I listened to Trollhammaren and I never thought that polka could be so metal.



 Trollhammaren is EASILY one of the most creative metal videos EVER.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> i pimped some Ministry, how cool am i?


 
  

I dunno, we'll see how the response is.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

when you say metal

are we talking maidin/metallica metal

or

annotations of an autopsy/ Waking the Kadaver metal?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2008)

Anything from Iron Maiden to Death to Mr. Bungle, my friend.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

parkway drive

frikken awesome :


----------



## Trias (Feb 26, 2008)

No one shall sayeth the holy name of Death in this thread henceforth!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2008)

Death is so amazing, Death is, was, and will always be one of the Pioneering Death metal acts, in all of Death metal henceforth, there will only be one Death. Death is the greatest, and lo, Death shall be great thoughout eternity; Death shall smile upon as the metal gods they are. Death, amen.

Parkway Drive? Elaborate, fiend.


----------



## Trias (Feb 26, 2008)

May holy light of our high prophet Chuck shine upon thee and enlighten thy heart, may our most holy Death bless thy soul!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2008)

Way too slow there, Trias.

I need Panzerballet, and you will find it, Trias.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 26, 2008)

if Chuck is God...

...then Walker is Jesus



 Naruto 157 see


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

that looks like one of my long haird unwashed friends


----------



## Audrey (Feb 26, 2008)

I always meant to mention Primordial here, but never did. I'm finally listening to their 2007 release, _To the Nameless Dead_. So heartfelt, beautiful and amazing.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Feb 27, 2008)

...Hi


----------



## ssj2yugi (Feb 27, 2008)

So yeah.  I bought a couple of new metal albums the other day.  Some pirate metal (lol I know) from a band called *Alestorm* and then just some other band called *Wings of Plague*.  I have to say that I'm thoroughly enjoying both of these bands.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone like Apocalyptica?


----------



## Trias (Feb 27, 2008)

Pirate Metal 

 And in be4 X.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 27, 2008)

Trias said:


> Pirate Metal
> 
> And in be4 X.



are you really going to disrepute the might that is Running Wild, with such classics as Under Jolly Roger, Port Royal and Pile of Skulls? 

Also, my Ministry pimp died on it's ass XD


----------



## Trias (Feb 27, 2008)

lol Running Wild is power metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 27, 2008)

dunno, the themes of pirateyness, wouldn't they be a pirate-power-metal band?


----------



## TheDarkHunter (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I listen to a lot of metal but here is a few bands I like or well enjoy the most.


Blind Guardian
Rhapsody of Fire
Symphony X
Demons and Wizards
Nile
Kamelot
Nightwish
Naplam Death
Amon Amarth
Epica
Within Temptation (Some Songs)
Iced Earth
Fairyland
Epiclore
Manowar
Dio
Judas Priest
Iron Maiden
Mastodon
Opeth
Type O Negative
Dark Princess
Immortal
Burzum
Emperor
Elis
Tristania
Saxon
Sonata Arctica
Hammerfall
X Japan
Bathory
Morbid Angel
Paradise Lost
Darkthrone
Type O Negative
Behemoth
Finntroll
Naglfar
Terrorizer


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 27, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> are you really going to disrepute the might that is Running Wild, with such classics as Under Jolly Roger, Port Royal and Pile of Skulls?
> 
> Also, my Ministry pimp died on it's ass XD



Because the file was corrupt you bastard.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 27, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Because the file was corrupt you bastard.



i downloaded it myself, was absolutely fine XD


----------



## Trias (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, newcomers are listing up better and better bands nowadays. Just compared to a year back. Hehe. Welcome, theDarkHunter.

 File was corrupt for me as well, Dest. Though I can't help wondering why the fuck would you download something you yourself have uploaded? Maybe you thought it would've been corrupted as well? HA? I found an opening. How clever am I


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 27, 2008)

Trias said:


> File was corrupt for me as well, Dest. Though I can't help wondering why the fuck would you download something you yourself have uploaded? Maybe you thought it would've been corrupted as well? HA? I found an opening. How clever am I



Coz people complained about it being corrupt and i wanted to test it myself?


----------



## Trias (Feb 27, 2008)

No way, I think the other way so it can't be your way. Because Trias always knows true!


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 27, 2008)

touche!

10charofdoom


----------



## TheDarkHunter (Feb 27, 2008)

Trias said:


> Wow, newcomers are listing up better and better bands nowadays. Just compared to a year back. Hehe. Welcome, theDarkHunter.



Thanks.  I been into Metal for years. I seen a few bands live and very excited about seeing Symphony X again.


----------



## Trias (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, what can I say? Romeo is just a monster.

 And well; you just got here in time, I'm pimping a huge number of X Japan songs tomorrow. I know probably have their discography as well since you mentioned them in your list, but check out the pimping section and join because there are some really good stuff goin' around.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet merciful Jeebus, tell me of a man more metal than Windham Hell.

I'm eargasming every few minutes with this guy, it's gorgeous music.  And he's so indie it's not even amusing anymore, so indie it hurts.  That's how indie he is, and that makes his music better.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 27, 2008)

I heard indie?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2008)

Not the genre, you silly little man, the status.  It's all about the status. 

The music has nothing to do with Indie, but it's glorious anyways.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 27, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Not the genre, you silly little man, the status.  It's all about the status.
> 
> The music has nothing to do with Indie, but it's glorious anyways.



Ever since when was indie a genre?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> Anyone like Apocalyptica?


 
Missed this.

I do. 



Lamb said:


> Ever since when was indie a genre?


 
I've heard it described as both a genre and a record status.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 27, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Missed this.
> 
> I do.
> 
> ...



But a genre has a defined sound.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2008)

If you want to press it, go ahead, I know nothing.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 28, 2008)

Whoever says indie is a music genre, I question their sanity.


----------



## Trias (Feb 28, 2008)

It *is* widely used as a genre, I actually can easily say that it's more widely used as a genre name than status of not having a major record label contract.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm in love.

Panzerballet is unadulterated secks, and anyone who disagrees isn't metal.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2008)

Who here likes Jesu, Godflesh or Om?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2008)

I adore Jesu, and I can't remember if I like Godflesh.

Haven't heard of Om.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2008)

Godflesh = Jesu before Jesu.

Om have members of Sleep, so I know you'll love them. They're dooooooom metal.


----------



## Trias (Feb 28, 2008)

Somone pimp Jesu again goddammit.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2008)

I already pimped them. You gotta find them on your own.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2008)

Just find it, Trias.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 28, 2008)

so, dragonforce vs sonata artica

Power Metal Gods


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd take Sonata Artica over Dragonforce, personally.

DF just tends to get repetitive, very, very quickly.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2008)

> so, dragonforce vs sonata artica
> 
> Power Metal Gods



Neither are even close.

Manilla Road vs Manowar is more like it.


----------



## Trias (Feb 28, 2008)

Hell / Sonata Arctica is generally better than Dragonforce, but I like some Dragonforce songs more than any Sonata Arctica songs. And now that they've kicked out someone like Jani, I wonder what will happen in the next album.

 And seriously, even though there are lots of bands that are really good and cool, most of the American/British/Scandinavian power bands fade in comparison to Central Europe (mainly Germany-centered) frontiers of Power Metal.

 Real power metal gods are bands like Gamma Ray, Helloween, Blind Guardian, etc.

 And no that was not a personal opinion. Trias says so. 

 Cell / lol too bad that neither of those two are power metal.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> Who here likes Jesu, Godflesh or Om?



I like all of them, but that won't surprise you.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2008)

Right now, I'm really into the more out-there tech-grind bands like Burnt by the Sun and Discordance Axis.


----------



## Vongola (Feb 28, 2008)

H3ll F1re said:


> so, dragonforce vs sonata artica
> 
> Power Metal Gods



I prefer sonata artica, I heard dragonforce suck live.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2008)

Gorguts, Cell?


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 28, 2008)

Vongola said:


> I prefer sonata artica, I heard dragonforce suck live.



ive only seen dragonforce live, they where pretty good


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2008)

Never heard, Gorguts, mate. =]


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2008)

You should, most definately; especially if you are on a Technical Death Metal binge, they're most incredible, I assure you.

I gots links, you want 'em?


----------



## Trias (Feb 28, 2008)

Vongola said:


> I prefer sonata artica, I heard dragonforce suck live.



 Dragonforce sucks live because they usually play as drunk as hell, hell, Herman Li can't even play his own solos because of alcohol. But when they're not drunk, they can pretty much rock. At least as much as they can.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You should, most definately; especially if you are on a Technical Death Metal binge, they're most incredible, I assure you.



 Gorguts is not technical death metal. Technical Grind, maybe, or Technical something other, but that's not technical death.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2008)

I love pidgeon-holing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2008)

> You should, most definately; especially if you are on a Technical Death Metal binge, they're most incredible, I assure you.



I'm not on a tech death binge... more like tech-grind/metalcore.

But, sure, gimme links! I love stuff like Cryptopsy.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2008)

Okay, hold on a sec.  Apparently, I'm wrong, so you'll be fine with the band, anyways.  I think Obscura is my favorite, but you never know.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 28, 2008)

i suppose, i was drunk when i saw them


----------



## Trias (Feb 28, 2008)

lol, likely. Everyone including the artists themselves are drunk at Dragonforce concerts so no one notices anything wrong, they just _hear_ that they suck live.


----------



## Trias (Feb 28, 2008)

Just pimped a huge amount of X Japan songs.

 Check your private message boxes and my thread for the goodness.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 28, 2008)

i already have a huge amount of X Japan songs ¬_¬

Regardless! Everyone, go give Trias a blowjob/download X Japan! I whole heartedly recommend them


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2008)

No, ban him, Dave.

He double posted.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 28, 2008)

shit! you're right!

-bans-







 i dont have the energy


----------



## Trias (Feb 29, 2008)

Dest listens to something other than Grindcore and it's even X Japan?! NO IT CAN'TZ BE.

 And no one has the energy to ban me save for Moridin. 

 Plus, Doc, your new sig & ava has everything excluding sex appeal. Actually, it has nothing, including sex appeal. That's more liek it.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 29, 2008)

Trias, if that made sense I'd form a coherent reply.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Feb 29, 2008)

/inserts coherent reply....

Warning: System Error
System Crash :\


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone here a fan of the slam brutal death scene? I'm currently into Wormed. I highly recommend Planispherium to anyone who likes highly technical brutal death.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Feb 29, 2008)

Can you up some Planispherium for me?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, link me, dude.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 29, 2008)

Me no have it on my PC. I only have it on my iPod. Soulseek it, that's what I did.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Feb 29, 2008)

I SENSE MUCH HATE!!!


----------



## Trias (Feb 29, 2008)

Hate leads to Metalcore, Metalcore leads to Money, Money leads to Sell-Outness.


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 29, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that the US dates for the Maiden tour suck ass? I mean Albuquerque? Come on! I heard that they're gonna announce some more but at this point I'm starting to get weary. I was really looking forward to seeing them again. (btw sorry to anyone who actually lives in Albuquerque but come on. I mean... come on.)


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you know what sucks even more ass?

Prognation doesn't come anywhere near Colorado.


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 29, 2008)

well that's colorado I live in Chicago so I expect things.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 29, 2008)

Prognation is coming hereand I have tickets.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Prognation is coming hereand I have tickets.


 
Wow, I hate you so much.

Hey, Trias:


*Spoiler*: __ 



blast beats


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 1, 2008)

Actually, I don't have tickets...yet


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2008)

Should I pimp What's He Building In There? or not?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 1, 2008)

DO IT!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't know, it has some numetal-ish vocals in a few parts, I don't think you'd like it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 1, 2008)

Against my better judgment I dl'd Polkadot Cadaver. I'll try.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2008)

If you didn't like Polkadot Cadaver... 

It's uploading as we... I type.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 1, 2008)

Chloroform girl is broke.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2008)

2 of the tracks are corrupted.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2008)

Shit, well the upload died twice at like 60 percent, so I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 1, 2008)

Man, later Pitchshifter sucks.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 9, 2008)

I will bump this thread with...BLAST BEATS!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2008)

For the glory of BLAST BEATS!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 9, 2008)

Right now, I'm currently into old school death/grind (Morbid Angel, Deicide, Napalm Death) and progressive death/grind (later Death, Necrophagist) as well as progressive metal/rock/jazz (Jethro Tull, Rush, Dream Theater, Marillion, Allan Holdsworth).

Doc, gimme some good progressive death OR progressive metal/rock.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2008)

If you want something technical, try Blotted Science or Canvas Solaris.  If you haven't gotten Panzerballet, do it, it's incredible.  

I'm lazy tonight.


----------



## Trias (Mar 10, 2008)

Quo Vadis, bitches.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone know of any good Death-ish tech/prog death bands? Pimp me some good stuff.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 10, 2008)

Watch this video, X. People are complaining that it's highly technical and sounds a lot like death metal.

[YOUTUBE]Mf0qaIzaYDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow. That's pretty good.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll pimp that if you want it. I just wish there was a video up for "A Chore for the Lost" from this album, as it's my favorite.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, pimp it.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree. I've been wanting to hear FAS for a fair while now.


----------



## chibi_akuma (Mar 11, 2008)

FAS is pure gold, I love it!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 12, 2008)

Could someone recommend me some good progressive death, progressive metal and technical prog/experimental stuff? Stuff in the vein of Behold... the Arctopus, Dream Theater, Death, Necrophagist, etc...


----------



## Audrey (Mar 12, 2008)

This is a shameless plug for my most recent pimp.

So awesome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 12, 2008)

DLing it right now, Audrey.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 12, 2008)

y'know what's funny?

Slipknot, when they aren't fagging out with some piss-poor experimenting or overusing the word fuck, actually make some good music.

The song, Iowa, is actually really damned good


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 12, 2008)

FUCK FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 12, 2008)

Iowa is a very decent album. M.F.K.R. is actually an extremely good release, and just goes to show how the mainstream makes band dumb themselves down so fucking much.

Joey Jordison can really play!

EDIT: Also, later Napalm Death is actually growing on me. Suffer the Children is a great fucking song.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 12, 2008)

Cell said:


> Iowa is a very decent album. M.F.K.R. is actually an extremely good release, and just goes to show how the mainstream makes band dumb themselves down so fucking much.
> 
> Joey Jordison can really play!
> 
> EDIT: Also, later Napalm Death is actually growing on me. Suffer the Children is a great fucking song.



I've always said the same thing about nu-metal:

It is a genre that had the balls to be a bit different. It became too popular too soon and labels raped it for all its worth. Quite a shame really, because there were some real diamonds coming out from the scene.

And yes, later ND is the shit. Not as good as when they were still a grindcore band, but it's great that you can still hear those roots in their riffs and rhythms. Particularly on the Code Is Red..., the song All Hail The Grey Dawn is EPIC as fuck


----------



## chibi_akuma (Mar 12, 2008)

Slipknot are fagging out all the time and they suck.

As for ND, I really like their newer albums more than the later ones. Smear Campaign is fucking killer!


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 12, 2008)

chibi_akuma said:


> Slipknot are fagging out all the time and they suck.



Thanks for playing, your contribution was very constructive and well needed


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2008)

All Nu Metal sucks

You all suck

Suck

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 12, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> All Nu Metal sucks
> 
> You all suck
> 
> ...



i call shenanigans


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 12, 2008)

I find it funny how that guy makes fun of Slipknot and then says he likes new Napalm Death.

I'm glad I'm not like that guy anymore.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 12, 2008)

\m/​


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2008)

Lamb is so metal.

Yeah guys, I'm sure you all know this, but get Audrey's DSO album.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 12, 2008)

Electric Eel Shock deserves more love than MD gives them.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 12, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Lamb is so metal.
> 
> Yeah guys, I'm sure you all know this, but get Audrey's DSO album.



My thread needs way more comments. Listen to this enlightened person. X3

Seriously, "A Chore for the Lost" is definitely their single greatest song, though I like both full-lengths about equally.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 12, 2008)

Audrey said:


> My thread needs way more comments. Listen to this enlightened person. X3
> 
> Seriously, "A Chore for the Lost" is definitely their single greatest song, though I like both full-lengths about equally.



you never give love to my pimps.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a tiny hard drive or I'd download way more stuff.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 12, 2008)

Blind Illusion, correct?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I have a tiny hard drive or I'd download way more stuff.



/waves 500GB external in Jen's face.

I like Death. Also, I figure here's a good a place to ask as any, so: does Buckethead have any metal albums? 

Oh, and 5000 posts in this thread, bitches!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 12, 2008)

Buckethead is... eh. He does stuff like SoaD.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

Buckethead is awesome, I just want to know what his hardest stuff is.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 12, 2008)

Buckethead really isn't metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2008)

Try Funnel Weaver, it's pretty heavy.  Dest would know more, but Funnel Weaver is some rifftastic guitar over a drum machine.  Good stuff.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 13, 2008)

Check out my Misogi pimp, peoples.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm already there. I wanted to check them out a while ago.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2008)

I did, and, gosh, no PM in my Inbox.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 13, 2008)

It's been sent. :3


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 13, 2008)

Cell said:


> Buckethead really isn't metal.



Man, that is the nubbiest comment i have heard all day. Thanks Cell for the giggle XD

Buckethead has made a total of 23 studio albums under the monicker of Buckethead. I can assure you, they're not all the same or sound like "SoaD"

For his heaviest albums i recommend:

The Cuckoo Clocks of Hell
Funnel Weaver

I would also recommend looking at his other monicker, Death Cube K. There he does some wonderfully macabre minimalist-ambience work. Fantastic stuff, some of my favourites. For a more jazzedup Alt-Rock feel, check out Praxis.

Ok, now i'm in a Buckethead mood...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 13, 2008)

I dunno, I'm just very weird when it comes to bands who aren't metal being called metal. Primus, for instance. Everyone I know calls Primus metal. Heavy doesn't = metal.


----------



## Daemon (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone know when Lamb of God releasing a new album? i have heard rumors but not much info around...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 13, 2008)

I dunno, I really don't want them to. After their last release, it's probably gonna be even more watered down. I'll stick to their early releases, thank you very much.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 13, 2008)

I do declare Gorguts is win and Obscura is now one of my favorite metal albums.


----------



## Trias (Mar 13, 2008)

I just felt a disturbance in the force; as if a billion souls cried in agony when someone compared Buckethead to SoaD.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 13, 2008)

I mostly just laughed at that comment because it's expected from X.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I do declare Gorguts is win and Obscura is now one of my favorite metal albums.


 
Isn't it?

You're welcome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 14, 2008)

Trias said:


> I just felt a disturbance in the force; as if a billion souls cried in agony when someone compared Buckethead to SoaD.



I didn't compare, I said he did a collab with Serj.


----------



## Trias (Mar 15, 2008)

You said he does stuff like SoaD; and yes, a normal person would think of that as "comparison" rather than anything else.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 15, 2008)

Uh oh, Trias VS X! X3

This should be heated.

By the way, Vediog Svaor is awesome. I'll probably pimp it today. It's psychedelic/experimental black metal from France.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 15, 2008)

> Trias VS X



I'd obviously win. 

EDIT: GET ON MSN, AUDREY!


----------



## Audrey (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't doubt it, and the only suitable music for this duel would be endless blast beats and guitar solos.

I am on MSN, but only for about 30 minutes more. I'm at work. X3

One of my friends is going to see Peste Noire when they play in Canada. I'm jealous.


----------



## illyana (Mar 15, 2008)

I am so going there 

Has anyone heard of a band called _Rainbow_?
I've only just heard of them and they're awesome.


----------



## Trias (Mar 16, 2008)

I have so little time to kill you and get the ticket, but I'll try my best.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 16, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Man, that is the nubbiest comment i have heard all day. Thanks Cell for the giggle XD
> 
> Buckethead has made a total of 23 studio albums under the monicker of Buckethead. I can assure you, they're not all the same or sound like "SoaD"
> 
> ...



This is why I love you, Dave.

I'll soulseek 'em when I get home.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 17, 2008)

I missed Paul Gilbert coming to Australia


----------



## Major (Mar 17, 2008)

Ah man I'm stuck in South Africa right now, so I'm missing out on everything


----------



## Vongola (Mar 17, 2008)

D_M I'm highly compatible with you on last fm.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2008)

lol Grindcore

Bitches don't know 'bout Windham Hell, this needs to be rectified, imediately.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd love to be in a progressive death metal band with Japanese folk instruments.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 17, 2008)

That would actually probably be a cool band.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 18, 2008)

Woah.

I've never been to any sort of concert for a band I like.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 18, 2008)

so far, my gig time-table for this year of bands worth mentioning to you guys:

Neurotic Deathfest in Holland
Ministry in London
X-Ray Spex in London
Ween in London
Wacken Festival in Germany

i r teh kewl


----------



## Trias (Mar 18, 2008)

Wacken's become NoobFest when they let Bullet For My Valentine play there.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 18, 2008)

Trias said:


> Wacken's become NoobFest when they let Bullet For My Valentine play there.



well, i guess you wont be seeing Carcass or At The Gates then


----------



## Trias (Mar 18, 2008)

I do not care for a live Carcass, to be honest.

 But wait, geez, I don't have either time or money to attend to Wacken right now, so fuck you festival-goers anyway.

 :ı

 What?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

Fuck you guys, I wish I could go to Wacken.

I'm seeing Municipal Waste and Battle Master on the 22nd, though.

I also hope I can go to Maryland Dethfest. Repulsion FTW!!


----------



## Pig Benis (Mar 18, 2008)

Ravskee<3 said:


> I am so going there
> 
> Has anyone heard of a band called _Rainbow_?
> I've only just heard of them and they're awesome.



*The 1970's hard rock band?
They are awesome *



Trias said:


> Wacken's become NoobFest when they let Bullet For My Valentine play there.


*
Agreed,
I look foward to discussing metal with you d00ds...*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

Queensryche are progressive metal, not hard rock. 

What metal bands to you happen to like, Pig Benis?


----------



## Pig Benis (Mar 18, 2008)

Cell said:


> Queensryche are progressive metal, not hard rock.
> 
> What metal bands to you happen to like, Pig Benis?



*I was talking about Rainbow being hard rock 
I like all types of metal, some of my favourite bands are:

Venom
Sigh
Iron Maiden
Kreator
Sadus
Blind Guardian

basically I like whatever tickiles my pickle
I play bass in a thrash band


*


----------



## Lamb (Mar 18, 2008)

.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

Pig Benis said:


> *I was talking about Rainbow being hard rock
> I like all types of metal, some of my favourite bands are:
> 
> Venom
> ...



Sadus? Hmmm... I like you, newbie. I like you. 

I'm very partial to thrash metal (UNLIKE MANY PEOPLE HERE). Name of your band?


----------



## Pig Benis (Mar 18, 2008)

Cell said:


> Sadus? Hmmm... I like you, newbie. I like you.
> 
> I'm very partial to thrash metal (UNLIKE MANY PEOPLE HERE). Name of your band?


*
we don't have a name yet
and of course we haven't released anything
*
*you know sadus, right?
they're a technical/brutal thrash band from the US
PM me if you don't know them, I'll hook you up *


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

What do you take me for? A fool? I love Sadus. 

But... if you could upload Chemical Exposure, I'd be forever in debt to you.


----------



## Pig Benis (Mar 18, 2008)

Cell said:


> What do you take me for? A fool? I love Sadus.
> 
> But... if you could upload their first album, I'd be forever in debt to you.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

I love you so much.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 18, 2008)

X, you have some nerve asking me to marry you and then you go falling in love with a man of all things! X3

Oh, and:
[YOUTUBE]aaM2nwy_uOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

What band is it?


----------



## Audrey (Mar 18, 2008)

Primordial, and their 2007 album, which has this song on it, is amazing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

Meh... e_e


----------



## Audrey (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm glad you don't like it. That just makes me feel better about enjoying their music.


----------



## Pig Benis (Mar 18, 2008)

*Cell, How did you enjoy Illusions?
*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

I've heard it before, I just didn't own it.

I must say it's very good. As a drummer myself I can say the drummer in Sadus is quite talented.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

and Pig Benis is b&.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 18, 2008)

dude underestimated the blender.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 18, 2008)

What exactly did that guy do?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 18, 2008)

he posted in the blender.

when Vegeta was "on a roll".


----------



## Disco_Juan (Mar 18, 2008)

That didn't take long 

And since someone was bragging about future shows...
I feel that I need to join them.


Both are coming to Guelph, which is only 15 minutes driving from my house  

The latter I'm only going for The End and Playing The Victim [local, I know the guys].


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey, duality, fuck you. 

I've missed BtBaM twice now, you're just rubbing it in.

I still like Apocalyptica.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 19, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hey, duality, fuck you.
> 
> I've missed BtBaM twice now, you're just rubbing it in.
> 
> I still like Apocalyptica.



he does it to me too. 

And I was the one who made him a fan.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2008)

At first I thought BtBaM would be my gateway into Metalcore, but then I realized I only like their releases that have little to do with Metalcore.  I lol'd.

Damn, I need to upload Orphaned Land.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2008)

Try The Mitch Bukkake Last Tango or Ion Dissonance.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 19, 2008)

or I Hate Sally.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

> Ion Dissonance



YES

Doc, I'd also recommend Candiria, Blood has Been Shed, Converge and Burnt by the Sun. When it comes to metalcore, sticking mainly to the sort of out there technical stuff is best.

EDIT: Pig Benis got banned? Great, now I'm stuck with you guys. 

Alright, I'm representing for my hometown! Here are some awesome metal bands to check out from Virginia:

 (Death metal with lyrics about pot)

 (Black/death metal)

 (Well renowned crossover/thrash metal)

Enjoy!


----------



## Shinōbū2 (Mar 19, 2008)

Cell said:


> YES
> 
> Doc, I'd also recommend Candiria, Blood has Been Shed, Converge and Burnt by the Sun. When it comes to metalcore, sticking mainly to the sort of out there technical stuff is best.
> 
> ...



*I'm definitely checking out that!!*


----------



## Audrey (Mar 19, 2008)

Cell said:


> Pig Benis got banned? Great, now I'm stuck with you guys.



At least I'm still here, which is all that really matters. X3

I've gotta pimp some Urfaust, since there's a shortage of black metal bands with clean vocals that don't suck, and they're one of the best black metal bands I've listened to, clean vocals or not.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know if you guys would consider Ministry metal or not, but considering I'm a metal newb, I'ma post about them here anyway.

I'm sure fans knew, but they released an album late last year I believe, which is about George W. Bush and political shit. I didn't mind Dave's Ministry pimp, and the subject matter this latest album deals with has piqued my interest. So if anyone wants it, I have links.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Ministry are industrial metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 20, 2008)

Ministry are fucking godly, easily one of my favourite bands. Their last album was unbelievably saddening to me because their George Bush trilogy had been a bit meh and ok save for the last part which was just fucking amazing. It was saddening though because Al announced it would be the last Ministry album. BAH!

Well, good note to go out on eh


----------



## Perverse (Mar 20, 2008)

I heard Al announced that. I haven't checked the other two of the trilogy, though I'll probably check this one out later tonight. Still, I respect the fact he wants to go out at his peak rather than 'chucking an Aerosmith,' shall we say.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2008)

Br00tal slamming goregroove anyone? 

And by that I mean JAPANESE DEATH METAL FTW!!!


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 20, 2008)

Butcher ABC flattens almost anything in the goregrind scene of Japan


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2008)

I beg to differ, musick. 

Disconformity, Vomit Remnants, Rest in Gore, and some others I can't think of... >_>''

Still, they pwn.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 20, 2008)

lulz, Vomit Remants and Rest in Gore are just gore-themed bDM

not "groovy goregrind"

 -is a grindcore nazi-


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 20, 2008)

d'oh, just read your post properly XD

Well, yes they do pwn, but Butcher ABC <33


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2008)

I never said they were goregrind. Vomit Remnants label themselves as "Brutal slamming goregroove". They're pretty much slam brutal death.

Maggut are quite good in terms of goregrind, though.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 20, 2008)

read my post afterward


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2008)

I know, I just did 

I want to go to Tokyo Deathfest this year, but I'm too poor to fly there. ;__;


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

lol arguing 

So, I'm desperate awaiting Orphaned Land's new CD, as it's been nearly 4 years since they released that godly epic Mabool.  Come one, you can't leave me like this, I need more of it.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 20, 2008)

I heard Steven Wilson was producing the CD you just mentioned.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

So did I, I heard that like 3 years ago. 

But there are no rumors of a release, so I'll have to look forward to Opeth.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 20, 2008)

Sweet Jesus, Ministry's latest is better than the one you pimped Dave, IMO. -points at sig-


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

So, Vulture Industries is pretty good, even if the vocalists sounds exactly like the one from Arcturus.  Still, it is rather interesting.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 20, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> But there are no rumors of a release, so I'll have to look forward to Opeth.



I bet that leaks really early, since they said recording and mixing was already done.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

With that type of release, I'll want it, but I'll also want to wait for the CD, too. 

Same with Kayo Dot, it's going to be hard to take the leaks, for bands this awesome I usually want to here it first from my Stereo System, and have all the packaged goodies from the CD.  Poo.

Also, this thread needs Head Control System.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 20, 2008)

That's the truth. "Wonderworld" and "Skin Flick" are awesome, as is just about every other song on there, with "Kill Me" being the exception. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

My favorites are Skin Flick and Masterpiece of Art.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm listening to some Elysian Blaze now, and I think _Blood Geometry_ will easily make my yearly top 10 if it turns out to be as good as I expect it to be.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 21, 2008)

any Two/2wo fans?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

No, I've never heard of them.  

Good lord, I love Fantomas.  I just wish I could have more, I need their new album.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No, I've never heard of them.
> 
> Good lord, I love Fantomas.  I just wish I could have more, I need their new album.



you mean suspended animation? or the one that is still in the works? XD


----------



## manos87 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Also, this thread needs Head Control System.



It needs it indeed! We loooove Kristoffer Rygg (Garm)

And we also love anything involving Buddy Lackey, such as your avatar


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No, I've never heard of them.
> 
> Good lord, I love Fantomas.  I just wish I could have more, I need their new album.



Never heard of Rob Halford's Industrial Band?


----------



## King (Mar 23, 2008)

Someone recommend me a great metal album that is fucking legendary, please.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2008)

Electric Eel Shock ~ Beat Me!

\m/


----------



## Audrey (Mar 23, 2008)

King said:


> Someone recommend me a great metal album that is fucking legendary, please.



I don't know what sort of metal you want exactly, but a few definite classics would be any of the following:

Judas Priest - Screaming for Vengeance
Queensr?che - Operation: Mindcrime
Mayhem - De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas
Bathory - Hammerheart
Electric Wizard - Dopethrone


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 23, 2008)

King said:
			
		

> Someone recommend me a great metal album that is fucking legendary, please.



Kill Em' All - Metallica
Painkiller - Judas Priest
Pentagram - Pentagram
Motorhead - Motorhead
Crossover - D.R.I.
Black Metal - Venom


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2008)

manos87 said:


> It needs it indeed! We loooove Kristoffer Rygg (Garm)
> 
> And we also love anything involving Buddy Lackey, such as your avatar


 


At least someone noticed. 

That is one of my all time favorite album covers, not to mention the album being so incredibly awesome.  I never thought I'd like a Deadsoul Tribe album more than A Murder of Crows; I technically don't, but A Lullaby for the Devil is easily on par with it. <3

Garm is , too.



Lamb said:


> Never heard of Rob Halford's Industrial Band?


 
Nope lol



King said:


> Someone recommend me a great metal album that is fucking legendary, please.


 
Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element Pt. 1
Opeth - Still Life
Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness
Ulver - Bergatt
Arcturus - The Sham Mirrors

No, they're not 'classics', but they are fucking legendary.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 24, 2008)

i wonder how many of you checked out one of the rarest CD's in my collection yet other than Yu


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I don't know what you're talking about, so I guess I'll go check the pimp section.



Me and Yu have disturbingly like musical interests at times, so I'm sure it's up my alley, too.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2008)

I really want that Green Carnation album, you guys keep holding it in front of me, but no one will give it, what gives?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2008)

But, are you worthy?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope so.


----------



## illyana (Mar 24, 2008)

Eat it.

**


----------



## Aaldarius (Mar 24, 2008)

Would 36 CrazyFists, Children of Bodom, In Flames, and Soilwork count as metal bands?  I always did and I really like them.  With that being said, I am a huge Tool fan so is my girlfriend. <3


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I really like Tool.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2008)

Is High on Fire any good?


----------



## Audrey (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know, but the bands the members are from are, so it's likely.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2008)

Um,   what?


----------



## Audrey (Mar 24, 2008)

I said that I don't know if High on Fire is good, but that the bands which the members come from are really good, so it's likely they are good.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2008)

Much better; clarification helps.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2008)

Aaldarius said:


> Would 36 CrazyFists, Children of Bodom, In Flames, and Soilwork count as metal bands?  I always did and I really like them.  With that being said, I am a huge Tool fan so is my girlfriend. <3





> 36 CrazyFists



Not metal.



> Soilwork



Not metal.



> Children of Bodom



Semi-decent metal.



> In Flames



Epic fail.


----------



## manos87 (Mar 25, 2008)

Currently listening and waitin to see at stage in about 2 weeks

PRIMORDIAL and MAEL MORDHA!!

epic folk at its best! The Coffin Ships is already a classic song.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 25, 2008)

Primordial is extremely awesome live. They get better with every album, too.


----------



## Trias (Mar 25, 2008)

Cell said:


> Epic fail.



 You are the epic fail, In Flames' importance on Swedish Death Metal scene can only be disregarded as idiots who does not know jack shit about In Flames and Melodic Death, and think that In Flames' old name was Linkin Flames or something.

 Yes, guys look keen on making second-rate MTV crap lately, but they've made a Melodic Death classic album like Whoracle, and this is enough to be anything other than epic fail, mind you.

 Unless you're gonna argue that their endless blast beats and solos are boring, please shut up and let me listen to Jesper's solos. :/


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, Trias...

Blast Beats.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 25, 2008)

Trias said:


> You are the epic fail, In Flames' importance on Swedish Death Metal scene can only be disregarded as idiots who does not know jack shit about In Flames and Melodic Death, and think that In Flames' old name was Linkin Flames or something.
> 
> Yes, guys look keen on making second-rate MTV crap lately, but they've made a Melodic Death classic album like Whoracle, and this is enough to be anything other than epic fail, mind you.
> 
> Unless you're gonna argue that their endless blast beats and solos are boring, please shut up and let me listen to Jesper's solos. :/



I started ignoring your posts about melodic death metal ever since you didnt realise that Carcass made one of the most epic melodic-death releases in the history of music 

However, you did say everything i was going to say to Cell, so yeah. You're forgiven...kinda...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 25, 2008)

Melodeath blows. It just gave way to a ton of whiny metalcore bands like All That Remains.

Try some Vehemence or Carcass if you want decent melodeath.


----------



## KentaLjung (Mar 25, 2008)

<-- jumping into thread.

I'm just curious, what thoughts do people have on Max & Igor cavaleras new project, Cavalera Conspiracy?
If you havent heard it; its like a mix of older sepultura and soulfly, kind of something already heard before but in a new packade.


----------



## King (Mar 25, 2008)

All right. Thanks for the recommendations Audrey, Cell, and Boskov.


----------



## Trias (Mar 25, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> I started ignoring your posts about melodic death metal ever since you didnt realise that Carcass made one of the most epic melodic-death releases in the history of music
> 
> However, you did say everything i was going to say to Cell, so yeah. You're forgiven...kinda...



 You realize that music I listen to is generally much more melody oriented compared to yours, Dest?  And I just don't like Carcass in general, and no, Carcass did not make one of the most epic melo-death releases in history of music, in my opinion.

 And no, only I'd forgive you because I'm Trias and I shit 3 kgs a day.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2008)

what's this? Trias generalizing my taste in music in the metal thread? Why i never!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

Wait for it...

Wait for it...


----------



## Lamb (Mar 26, 2008)

hai guyz.

I'm listening to Fear Before The March Of Flames, and they're supposedly progressive metalcore and the leadsinger sang at the end of Prequel To The Sequel. What says you guyz?

Guyz?


----------



## Trias (Mar 26, 2008)

I call for the pitch and feathers.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

I cannot claim to be a big fan of FBtMF, but they do not offend me.

As to the genre-naming thing. I pretty much gave up on bothering.

*Nevermore* \m/

_This Godless Endeavour_ is one of the best albums of '05 across all genres.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

I like Origin, guys.

I'm sure Trias has heard of them, and probably Dave.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2008)

Origin's latest was actually quite sexy as it happens, and who can deny that James Lee looks hilarious on stage XD


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

That's the only album I have, and I loves it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2008)

you just reminded me actually:

Friday May 30th

*Napalm Death*
*Suffocation
Asphyx
Dying Fetus
Aborted*
Exmortem
Blood Red Throne
*Severe Torture*
Coldworker
*Dead Infection*
Hate
*Dead Beyond Buried
Fleshless*
Benighted
Incarnated
*Houwitser
Warbringer*
Lay Down Rotten 	

Saturday May 31st

*Hate Eternal
Behemoth
Cryptopsy
Necrophagia
Extreme Noise Terror
Decrepit Birth
Cephalic Carnage
Origin
Impaled*
Unmerciful
Sickening Horror
Brutus
Condemned
Hour Of Penance
*Fleshgod Apocalypse*
Desecration
*Natron
Grind Inc.*




Neurotic Deathfest is going to rule so hard


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> My Favs Shadows Fall,Sevendust,In Flames,Scar Symmetry,Ill Nino,Slipknot,Stone Sour,Soilwork,Demon Hunter,As I Lay Dying,Oh,Sleeper,Machine Head,August Burns Red,Killswitch Engage.





> Sevendust



Not metal.



> Ill Nino



Not metal.



> Slipknot



Early albums are quite decent, but not metal.



> Stone Sour



Not metal.



> Soilwork



Epic fail.



> Demon Hunter



Crap.



> As I Lay Dying



My guilty pleasure Ghey.



> Machine Head



Groove metal. 



> August Burns Red



Excrement.



> Killswitch Engage



Faggoths.





> Friday May 30th
> 
> Napalm Death
> Suffocation
> ...



You're a fucking dick, Dest.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh X, you judgemental little bastard.

That is like, almost a polite-ish post for a starting attempt at noob-burning.

That said, *Soilwork* - _A Natural Born Chaos_ is a killer album, full of win and awesome. The rest of the discog fro the most part straddles the line of decent Gothenburg metal.

Also, concerning music you listen to X, are you familiar with *Nevermore*? Cause if you like *Rage* (and I get the impression you do) then they should be right up your alley...or atleast entertaining.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 26, 2008)

Is there any music that can be characterized as godless? I don't mean they sing about how God doesn't exist or anything lyrical, but a band that's sound inspires the image of Atheism.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

Atheist? But then I have never listened to them so I can't say.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

I think _This Godless Endeavour_ would be one of those albums Lamb.

*Atheists *music...some of it. I am a big fan of them anyways.

*Leftover Crack* (all albums) and *Choking Victim* both inspire feelings of godlessness and atheism.

*WarsawpacK* does so....

*Zyklon* sounds like Atheism to me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2008)

> That said, Soilwork - A Natural Born Chaos is a killer album, full of win and awesome. The rest of the discog fro the most part straddles the line of decent Gothenburg metal.



Other than At The Gates, Amon Amarth, Carcass and Vehemence, I reaaaaaally don't like melodeath. 



> Also, concerning music you listen to X, are you familiar with Nevermore? Cause if you like Rage (and I get the impression you do) then they should be right up your alley...or atleast entertaining.



Yes, I'm familiar with them. Power/Speed/Thrash, correct? If so, I may like them. I'm a big fan of Iced Earth.



> Is there any music that can be characterized as godless? I don't mean they sing about how God doesn't exist or anything lyrical, but a band that's sound inspires the image of Atheism.



Atheist! They may not inspire it, but god damn they're good..


----------



## Lamb (Mar 26, 2008)

I kinda wonder would Atheism sound like absolute chaos and destruction or loneliness and hopelessness.

But I will check out all of those suggestions. X3


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Cell said:


> Other than At The Gates, Amon Amarth, Carcass and Vehemence, I reaaaaaally don't like melodeath.
> 
> Yes, I'm familiar with them. Power/Speed/Thrash, correct? If so, I may like them. I'm a big fan of Iced Earth.
> 
> Atheist! They may not inspire it, but god damn they're good..



Well, to be fair I started much of metal with early Melo-death, but I am very picky about which albums I spin. *shrug* Besides which ANBC was produced by *Devin Townsend*...and that is usually enough for me XD

But yeah, power/speed/thrash/heavy/is Nevermore. I reckon you probably will really enjoy them. I would recommend trying either _Dead Heart in a Dead World_ or _This Godless Endeavour_ first. Both amazing albums.

And yes. Listen to *Atheist* Lamb..and Yu.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2008)

> I kinda wonder would Atheism sound like absolute chaos and destruction or loneliness and hopelessness.



Why? Atheism =/= nihilism if that's what you're implying. Atheism is the utter belief in science and logic. I would think it would sound very technical or progressive (Death makes me think of Atheism).


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

In my opinion Atheism often sounds like anger and confusion, loneliness and dertermination, perserverence and futility..


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2008)

Now that offends me, Cata. That's like saying religious people are all content with themselves and happy, and that Atheists are all doomed to a life of uncertainty and loneliness. Some people (like me) believe that some things humans aren't meant to know.

I'm an Atheist currently (I'm sort of a spiritual journey studying Buddhism, Shintoism and Hare Krishna), but I'm not in despair.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Hhahahaha

Let me put this in perspective for you man (seeing as I am anything but normal).

Religion (for the most part) sounds to me like apathy, ignorant bliss, deception, depression, devotion and denial.

You misunderstand me.

I am wondering X, did you ever read my Word of *ED!* threads? Or did you just assume I was another ignorant religious wacko and ignore it?

Because I blur the line between enlightened agnosticism, intelligent athiesm, and bemused deism.

I am not trying to be confrontational, just asking questions, as I am beginning to find you entertaining to chat with.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2008)

Meh, currently I really don't want to follow any religion. I'm an individual with my own ideologies and opinions, and I don't think any religion/cult/whatever would agree with me. I'm still debating on what I want to major in (most likely religious studies and/or philosophy).

Most religions also bores me a bit. Eastern religion on the other hand...


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh for shits sake.

I am not trying to convert you. I am merely asking wether you actually took the time to read what I wrote, or if you are merely brushing it off based on a misconception.

Look, I am not trying to build a religion, I am trying to spark thought and exploration of personal spirituality and ethics.

Hell, I use music as one of the primary foci...


----------



## manos87 (Mar 26, 2008)

Some of you need to listen to Skyclad's lyrics. The best lyrics in the whole metal genre. Only 2-3 groups can compare to them.

Well, it's not atheism but it might include it among the social criticism.


For a small fish cast into an ocean
Full of unknown terrors
There's nothing much to smile at
In his comedy of errors.
Where streets aren't really paved with gold
And rags don't turn to riches
In this catalogue of disasters
The models were all bitches

A Christ on every corner
For a coin he'll save your soul
But it's hard to be enlightened
While you're queueing for your dole.
When I think of all those shallow lies
They fed me in the past
There's one thing I must admit they've taught me...
That is how to laugh
At Christianity (it's nothing but a fallacy)
The Devil take your Father, Son and Holy Ghost
The ones who have the answers
Are they who pipe the dancers
Earth Mother, the Sun and the Furious Host.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2008)

Which allows you to throw out virtually any names you want.

Heheh.

Which I like.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Is there any music that can be characterized as godless?



How about Mgła?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought the Atheist suggestion was funny, in that it was so obvious the waiting for it was hilarious.  Their music is Jazzy Death Metal, hardly anything that could be described as Atheistic Metal, as Witcher said.

I think I've made a new genre, hop to it, indiefags.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Can Anybody tell me some good metal bands,appreciate it thank you,


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

Death
Carcass
Gorguts
Suffocation
Morbid Angel
maudlin of the Well
Soilent Green
Subterranean Masquerade
Necrophagia
Cynic
Nile
Ion Dissonance
Behold...The Arctopus
Napalm Death
Meshuggah
Acid Bath
Electric Wizard
Sleep


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

Yu, are you Cell?


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank's Lord Yu


----------



## Audrey (Mar 26, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Hey Can *Anybody* tell me some good metal bands,appreciate it thank you,



Sigh
Ulver
The Ruins of Beverast
Peste Noire
Deathspell Omega
Opeth
Agalloch
Mirrorthrone
Arcturus
Cynic
Shining
Wyrd



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yu, are you Cell?



He doesn't need to be.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Audrey


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2008)

I Just Listened To Opeth They Are Freaking Awesome,Thanks For The recommendation Audrey


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes he does, Audrey. 

I'll add to their lists;

Origin
Pain of Salvation
Mindflow
*shels
Kayo Dot
Diablo Swing Orchestra
Panzerballett
Green Carnation
Mr. Bungle
Fantomas
Jesu
Unexpect
Riverside


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Dr.Boskov Krevorkian


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2008)

Also, I'd recommend:

Metallica
Dream Theater
Faith No More
D.R.I.
Megadeth
Judas Priest
Sadus
Pitch Shifter (early albums)
Rush (to an extent)
Anthrax (early releases)
Amebix (Arise!, Monolith)
Blind Guardian
Carcass (prolly like their later stuff)
Cathedral
Crowbar
Children of Bodom
Jesu
Sun O)))
Pelican
Baroness
Isis
Lloth
Windir
Necrophagist
Sabbat
Saint Vitus
Pentagram


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Cell


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2008)

What Are The Best Opeth Albums Ranked From Top To Bottom


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

It will vary depending on who you ask;

My favorites are as follows - 

Ghost Reveries/Still Life (tied)
Damnation
Blackwater Park
My Arms, Your Hearse
Morningrise
Deliverance
Orchid


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not /huge/ on metal, but regardless...

Metallica, Iron Maiden, Isis, Soilent Green, Judas, and that's about it. Unless someone can point me to something simply amazing.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

'Simply amazing' is so horrendously subjective I'm not sure where to point; What other forms of music do you like? That might narrow it down.

Some of my more accessible favorites, with albums-

Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element, Pt. 1
Arcturus - The Sham Mirrors
Green Carnation - A Blessing In Disguise
*shels - Seas of the Dying Dhow
Fantomas - Suspended Animation
Subterranean Masquerade - Suspended Animation Dreams
Shaolin Death Squad - Intelligent Design


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> I'm not /huge/ on metal, but regardless...
> 
> Metallica, Iron Maiden, Isis, Soilent Green, Judas, and that's about it. Unless someone can point me to something simply amazing.



Wow, nice taste in metal for not listening to much of it. I'd highly recommend Pelican, Baroness and later Death.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

Frantic Bleep 
Subterranean Masquerade
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
maudlin of the Well


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2008)

To hell with it, try some Kindergarten Hazing Ritual


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 26, 2008)

> 'Simply amazing' is so horrendously subjective I'm not sure where to point; What other forms of music do you like? That might narrow it down.


 
 Just something that is distinct, is all.

(I liek techno / punk rock / alternative / grunge / metal / songs in other languages. Basically everything but country, hip/hop, and rap.)

I'll try some of those, then. ^.^


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2008)

Everyone says they won't try country or Hip Hop when coming in here. We change that.

But for now, metal.\m/


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

You know, she didn't exclude Grindcore, Noise, Death Metal, or Avante Garde. 

We will change that, but later. 

I think SGM is a little bit much lol


----------



## Trias (Mar 27, 2008)

But more importantly, do you have pron?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 27, 2008)

Trias said:


> But more importantly, do you have pron?



in the form of grindcore? yes
in the form of movies? yes


----------



## Trias (Mar 27, 2008)

In the form of Cradle of Filth?


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 27, 2008)

*Is having a death/gore/grind phase* *again*

I.E. Aborted, Carcass, Impaled.

and also some Killing Joke and Radiohead. but they don't fit here oh no no no.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2008)

Trias said:


> In the form of Cradle of Filth?



That's not nice. I almost threw up.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 27, 2008)

im going to be pimping no.4 of my DM series


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, get on with it, then.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 27, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, get on with it, then.



it's up () you impatient bastard


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been ODing on metal recently. I think it's time for a change. I need something mellow to progress my story to the more aggressive parts. Dammit if the Suffocation pimp didn't make it harder.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2008)

Effigy of the Forgotten ftw. Love that album.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 27, 2008)

I personally prefer Pierced From Within. But Effigy is great, one of the first death metal albums i heard.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 28, 2008)

I just saw this video for the first time, funny stuff.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfTFTTzn85c&eurl=http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/amon-amarth/375385-10-most-ridiculous-black-metal-videos-all-time.html[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 28, 2008)

Have you guys checked out Dream Theater's new album "Systematic Chaos" 

They have done some heavy stuff this time. They have transitioned from Progressive Rock to metal with this album.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 28, 2008)

I still have not heard an album by dream theater. When I hear DT I still think Devin Townsend.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 28, 2008)

Dechristianize by Vital Remains is such an intense album, holy fuck


----------



## Audrey (Mar 28, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I still have not heard an album by dream theater.



_Images & Words_ and _Awake_ are both pretty good albums.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Have you guys checked out Dream Theater's new album "Systematic Chaos"
> 
> They have done some heavy stuff this time. They have transitioned from Progressive Rock to metal with this album.



They've always been prog metal.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 28, 2008)

Shining released information about their next album!

The will enter the studio on April 28 to begin recording their new album, "Tillbaka P? Ruta Ett" (Back to Square One), for a late 2008 release via Osmose Productions. The LP will contain six songs and will feature "six different vocalists" according to a press release. King ov Hell will play session bass for the band's upcoming album.

I wonder who those six vocalists are.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Have you guys checked out Dream Theater's new album "Systematic Chaos"
> 
> They have done some heavy stuff this time. They have transitioned from Progressive Rock to metal with this album.



It was decent, I have to be in a certain mood to listen to it though.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2008)

I still think The Dark Eternal Night is one of the funniest and coolest songs by Dream Theater, especially after seeing them play it live, and with the video aid.  Oh lawdy, that's funny.


----------



## manos87 (Mar 29, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Have you guys checked out Dream Theater's new album "Systematic Chaos"
> 
> They have done some heavy stuff this time. They have transitioned from Progressive Rock to metal with this album.



You have obviously not listened to Dream Theater's previous albums, so don't jump into conclusions so soon.





@Audrey: I was listening to Shining-V Halmstad today. What a wonderful album!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2008)

Doom = massive win. It's like Japanese Blind Illusion. Very wacky/experimental progressive thrash metal. Their bassist is phenomenal. I'll be pimping the Skull Thrash Zone Vol. 1 (Japanese thrash metal compilation) soon. It includes Doom, Shell Shock, an early incarnation of X Japan (referred to as just "X", playing a good blend of thrash/speed metal), Jurassic Jade, Ground Zero and Rose Rose.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 29, 2008)

manos87 said:


> @Audrey: I was listening to Shining-V Halmstad today. What a wonderful album!



All of their albums sound different, and all of them are really good. I'd definitely say _IV_ and _V_ are my favorites, though.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 29, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Have you guys checked out Dream Theater's new album "Systematic Chaos"
> 
> They have done some heavy stuff this time. They have transitioned from Progressive Rock to metal with this album.



Old video, but I can't help but think of it when people bring up systematic chaos:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_0c1kvA2dE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2008)

Systematic Chaos isn't really heavy at all, and songs like In the Presence of Enemies, Court of Lost Souls and Dark Eternal Night are anything but your typical metal.  Train of Thought was much more balls to the wall metal\m/666 than Systematic Chaos was, by a long shot; not to mention stuff like Awake and SDoiT.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 30, 2008)

im listening to Vital Remains again, by god it's ripping my soul apart like on Hellraiser


----------



## manos87 (Mar 30, 2008)

Has anyone listened to Warrel's Dane personal album? Any opinions?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> im listening to Vital Remains again, by god it's ripping my soul apart like on Hellraiser



I've heard bad things about Vital Remains. :\


----------



## Ippy nor (Mar 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> Doom = massive win. It's like Japanese Blind Illusion. Very wacky/experimental progressive thrash metal. Their bassist is phenomenal. I'll be pimping the Skull Thrash Zone Vol. 1 (Japanese thrash metal compilation) soon. It includes Doom, Shell Shock, an early incarnation of X Japan (referred to as just "X", playing a good blend of thrash/speed metal), Jurassic Jade, Ground Zero and Rose Rose.



*wow 
I can't believe people here know of Doom.
Complicated Mind is one of my favourite albums ever*


----------



## Audrey (Mar 30, 2008)

Why does that guy keep getting banned?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 30, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Why does that guy keep getting banned?



the mods think he's a dupe. :3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

His name, possibly?


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2008)

With what, exactly, Dest?


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 1, 2008)

im so fucking obsessed with that damned album! Seriously, no death metal album has enveloped me this much since Necroticism

That being said, if you watched the video it IS a bad-ass song


----------



## tgre (Apr 1, 2008)

Dusted off my old Opeth album the other day and gave it a spin. Reminded me why I should start listening to metal again


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 1, 2008)

Get Frantic Bleep's _The Sense Apparatus_. You happy aussie bastard.


----------



## tgre (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll see if I can find that and give it a spin you Black loli pedo ass-trump


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

Get Arcturus - Sham Mirrors, too.

It's fairly accessible and damn awesome.

Then, try Six Littanies for Heliogalabus by John Zorn.


----------



## tgre (Apr 2, 2008)

I've heard of Arcturus 

Not the second title you mentioned though


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

John Zorn? 

Probably because he's embedded in the extreme avant-garde musical scene, not the metal scene.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 2, 2008)

tiGer the Melancholic said:


> I'll see if I can find that and give it a spin you Black loli pedo ass-trump



I'm only Pedo for Louis and Shana and Evangeline(Technically not a loli as she's over 200 but bah)


----------



## tgre (Apr 2, 2008)

O RLY?



Pimp me them Doctah ... I need to get you some of my music as well 

But Im poasting from uni


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

lol

I think I'll wait on that one.  The only people that I know will give it the proper reception either already have it (Dave) or are obvious (Yu).  It's not easy listening, but it's fucking brilliant; how can you pull off so much vocal use, and have no lyrics?

What you need is Head Control System.  Groove Metal with Garm?  FUCK YEAH


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 2, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol
> 
> I think I'll wait on that one.  The only people that I know will give it the proper reception either already have it (Dave) or are obvious (Yu).  It's not easy listening, but it's fucking brilliant; how can you pull off so much vocal use, and have no lyrics?
> 
> What you need is Head Control System.  Groove Metal with Garm?  FUCK YEAH



like Mike Patton, i have almost everything recorded by John Zorn XD Including the Lombardo/Patton/Zorn collabs :3


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2008)

tiGer the Melancholic said:


> Dusted off my old Opeth album the other day and gave it a spin. Reminded me why I should start listening to metal again



Look into the albums in my pimp thread! X3


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> like Mike Patton, i have almost everything recorded by John Zorn XD Including the Lombardo/Patton/Zorn collabs :3


 
Astronome? 

Liek, srsly, I'd like them albums


----------



## tgre (Apr 2, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Look into the albums in my pimp thread! X3



will do 

ARGH FUCK... AVRIL LAVIGNE BE FILLIN' DIS LIBRARY WITH HER RANTS ABOUT GIRLFRIEND


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone who likes Unexpect needs to here Ebony Lake; It's pretty obvious where a good portion of their inspiration came from.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2008)

tiGer the Melancholic said:


> will do
> 
> ARGH FUCK... AVRIL LAVIGNE BE FILLIN' DIS LIBRARY WITH HER RANTS ABOUT GIRLFRIEND



What does that mean anyway?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2008)

> needs to *here* Ebony Lake


----------



## tgre (Apr 2, 2008)

hey hey, yo yo, I could be your Girlfrien-

NO BITCH


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

But seriously, do it.  Oh wait, it ain't tr00, so you wouldn't like it.


----------



## tgre (Apr 2, 2008)

Wait DOCTAH! 

I think I've heard of Ebony Lake


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

Without googling or using last.fm, what are they?


----------



## tgre (Apr 2, 2008)

Well... from their look, I'd be guessing Goth Rock or Black metal


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

They are metal. 

Nope lol, they are an Avant-Garde metal band, with influences from stuff like black, death and some gothic.  But really, they don't sound gothic or even black at all.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 2, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They are metal.
> 
> Nope lol, they are an Avant-Garde metal band, with influences from stuff like black, death and some gothic.  But really, they don't sound gothic or even black at all.



you mentioned Unexpect, so you gotta give me.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

Like srsly


----------



## Lamb (Apr 2, 2008)

ya srsly.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 2, 2008)

Can Anybody Name Some Good Melodic Death Bands I Could Listen Too,I Would Appreciate It,Thanks


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 2, 2008)

*In Flames *(Early)
*At The Gates
Dark Tranquillity*
*Insomnium
Carcass* (Heartwork and Swansong)
*Hypocrisy*
*Arch Enemy*

aaand thats all I can of at the moment off the top of my head.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

In b4    X.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2008)

Witcher said:


> I think technically every band, death metal or otherwise, is "melodic."



Merzbow usually isn't melodic. X3

I realize Merzbow isn't a band, but there are noise bands, too.

The new Leviathan album impresses me.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

Damn, the rereleased Symbolic album is out.  

I might just check that out.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2008)

Witcher said:


> I'll get to the Leviathan someday when time allows. Do you like it better than his first two full-lengths?



I definitely like it more than the first one, but _Tentacles of Whorror_ is close. I think Leviathan's one of the better USBM groups and one of the few extremely original depressive black metal bands from the US or anywhere else these days. Wrest also manages to play really well on every instrument to the point where he could fool me into believing he played with a full band, which is something I can't say for most bands.

Actually "Made as the Stale Wine of Wrath" might be one of the best songs I've heard in a while, so this album is definitely amazing.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 2, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Damn, the rereleased Symbolic album is out.
> 
> I might just check that out.



That wouldn't happen to be *Death's* Symbolic would it?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

Damn right; it's the remastered version.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2008)

Remasters are usually good, but I've heard a few that really ruined some good albums.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

It's also got unreleased tracks. 

I heard little problem with the original, though, I'm not certain exactly what will be changed.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 2, 2008)

DO WANT!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2008)

What have you to offer me? 

Also, Le Grand Guignol is probably going to be my fucking album of the month, and I'm two tracks in.  God, I love finding music like this.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 2, 2008)

i has nothing lol


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 3, 2008)

I keep trying to stay on other metal types, but I keep coming back and indulging on Avant-Garde metal.  Seriously, every week I slip back into Avant Metal binges, and it's doesn't seem to vary much.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 3, 2008)

I listen to black metal more often than you listen to avant-garde metal, so don't feel so bad. Look at my Last.fm charts. X3


----------



## Audrey (Apr 3, 2008)

Witcher said:


> You narrow-minded fuckers!!!



Hey, I also listen to neofolk, trip-hop, shoegaze, post-punk, folk rock, post-rock, ambient music and a ton of other things.


----------



## manos87 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's very narrow-minded to try all the time to be open-minded. I'm not referring to Audrey, i'm speaking in general 

Well you should all listen to Sahg!!! Oh they are sooo good and sooo sabbath!

Their latest album, II, kicks asses


----------



## manos87 (Apr 3, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ZGa4DOwkY&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audrey (Apr 3, 2008)

I hate the trend of using vocal effects to sound more like Ozzy Osbourne. He's a unique singer, but he's not a great singer. I'd rather listen to Candlemass.


----------



## Akatsuki09 (Apr 4, 2008)

I listen to all kinds of Metal. To me it doesnt matter what kind of Metal it is as long as its good. Any one gonna get the new Disturbed album coming out next month?


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 4, 2008)

Akatsuki09 said:


> I listen to all kinds of Metal. To me it doesnt matter what kind of Metal it is as long as its good. Any one gonna get the new Disturbed album coming out next month?



I'll be checking it out, I enjoyed Believe and Ten Thousand Fists. Not too keen on The Sickness though.

I'm loving Intronaut at the moment.



> Now, what do you get when you juxtapose the menacing dynamics and atmospherics of bands like The Ocean and Neurosis, the sludgy tones of Mastodon, the angular riffing of Meshuggah, the elegant and organic bass presence of Cynic, the ambient textural collages of Kayo Dot, and overtly intelligent drum work? Well, I suppose you'd get Intronaut's Void.



(from a review of their album "Void', on metal-archives.)


----------



## manos87 (Apr 4, 2008)

Audrey you are very wrong. Sahg is one of the best bands at the genre out there. Actually i am surprised as you are the first one to make negative comments on them, and i've seen lots of reviews on this one.

Anyway, i'm currently listening to Hammers Of Misfortune. Another great great band, with members of Slough Feg. They combine symphonic, heavy, power, doom, hard rock and progressive elements. In one word, they rule!


----------



## Audrey (Apr 4, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Audrey you are very wrong. Sahg is one of the best bands at the genre out there. Actually i am surprised as you are the first one to make negative comments on them, and i've seen lots of reviews on this one.



I'm not wrong about the fact that he has effects on his voice to make it sound close to Ozzy Osbourne's vocal tone, which is something that I don't care for. I'd rather listen to something with no vocal effects, such as Candlemass, which has had numerous singers that are better than the guy in that band, especially Messiah Marcolin, and made many classic albums.


----------



## manos87 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, we all know that Candlemass are the kings of doom metal and Messiah Marcolin is the dark highpriest. There is no comparison...

But why exactly don't you like Sahg? Because of the effects on the singer's voice? You mean that you don't listen to anything that has effects on the vocals? Let aside that Sahg may play doom, but you can't compare them to Candlemass as they are more groovy, more rock, and very less metal.

It's like trying to compare Cathedral to Candlemass because they also belong to the genre called doom.

Anyway, i also believe that Candlemass is not only a great band, but one of the most important bands in metal history. 

On the other side, Sahg is one of the best new bands, with only 2 albums. And if you are interested not only to doom metal, but you also like stoner, you should listen carefully to their latest 2007 release "II". It's a great album.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't like clean singers who utilize vocal effects that are obviously there to make their vocals resemble that of other singers. I don't think it's a coincidence that the effects on his voice resemble the sound of a certain bat biter. My not being a fan of the sound of Ozzy Osbourne's voice, since I think he's more unique than he is pleasing to my ears, might also contribute to me not really enjoying the sound of singers with vocal effects on their vocals that give them a processed version of his vocal tone.

I didn't say anything about the way they play music, but I did say that I don't care for the vocalist. Since he's unfortunately quite prominent in their music, I'd rather listen to other bands who make doom metal that have singers which I actually enjoy hearing. There's no point in sacrificing something to listen to a band when I can just listen to a band that I actually enjoy.

I said I would rather listen to Candlemass than Black Sabbath anyway. Not to mention that I could listen to stoner doom bands that have vocals I enjoy, like OM and Electric Wizard.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2008)

All types of metal you say?

Try some Naked City, or possibly some Sun O)))


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 4, 2008)

Or some BO2 or Caid Deceit, perhaps?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2008)

Kindergarten Hazing Ritual, perchance?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 4, 2008)

A little Estigia to perk you up?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2008)

Some Burzum for a kickin' party?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 4, 2008)

How about some Atavix?


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks to a malfunctioning  computer  I am sans metal for the weekend...fuck


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2008)

What about your mp3 player?


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 4, 2008)

well I have that.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2008)

!T.O.O.H.!

Any fans?


----------



## Trias (Apr 5, 2008)

Fuck your butthole on Dave Lombardo's double bass drums while he's kicking it.


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Thanks to a malfunctioning  computer  I am sans metal for the weekend...fuck



Sounds like hell


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I like Opeth.


----------



## King (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok. So, after about two weeks of looking through a few metal bands, I think I've finally found a band I really enjoy. What do you guys think about  ?


----------



## Audrey (Apr 9, 2008)

I've never heard of them. If I had to judge by their description on Wikipedia, I'd say they're probably more funny than talented. Okay, I'm listening to their stuff on MySpace and it's mostly really repetitive and focuses on being mildly humorous without much substance to the music. 

I'd be more than happy to recommend stuff that's easy to enjoy for anyone if you like.

Oh, and in before X calling you gay because you posted about metalcore in a metal thread.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> Hey guys, I like Opeth.


 
This is not allowed in the metal thread.

If you're looking for humorous metal, try something by Mike Patton; anything, really, it's all pretty humorous, and certainly interesting.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 9, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I've never heard of them. If I had to judge by their description on Wikipedia, I'd say they're probably more funny than talented. Okay, I'm listening to their stuff on MySpace and it's mostly really repetitive and focuses on being mildly humorous without much substance to the music.
> 
> I'd be more than happy to recommend stuff that's easy to enjoy for anyone if you like.
> 
> Oh, and in before X calling you gay because you posted about metalcore in a metal thread.



I enjoy some metalcore, Audrey. Mastodon, Candiria, Ion Dissonance, As I Lay Dying, Burnt by the Sun, as well as many others.


----------



## Trias (Apr 9, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> Hey guys, I like Opeth.



 If you're talking about albums like Morningrise, then, my friend, your music taste is obviously too good for this thread.

 If you're talking about albums where Opeth started appealing "MTV Teenagers" with their so-called progression towards acoustic sound, then well, you probably listen to it only because you like really like it, so no problem there as well.

 But second option is not as awesome as the first one is.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, Trias, change your username to Blast Beats.

Oh, and Ghost Reveries/Still Life > Morningrise.


----------



## Trias (Apr 9, 2008)

hey Doc, change your nickname to WilsonIsMyDaddy 

 Ghost Reveries, as well as any other album, do not have songs like Black Rose Immortal, so, no. Still Life had some cool songs, included Face of Melinda, but then agan, it was the time Opeth started getting... "way too acoustic" if you catch what I mean. You probably don't, hence why you like it.  Deliverance, Blackwater Park, My Arms Your Hearse were all better than Still Life and Ghost Reveries as well. Hell, My Arms Your Hearse is probably the one I like most after Morningrise. And just what the hell about the Grand Conjuration? I had written lyrics about it, and was very excited when I had heard that one of the new albums songs name was gonna be it, it was such an epic name, and they totally ruined it. It was probably the time where I just felt a disappointment about the whole album only by one song, but that was only temporarary; more disappointment about other songs were to come.

 Geez anyways, fuck Opeth anyways, they're all sell-outs now. After all, any group who make it to mainstream is full of sell-outs, right?  Lets listen to never-heard grindcore band with semi-oxi-moronic porno name.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2008)

They not "metal" enough for ya? 

I like GR more than Morningrise, well, for purely "aesthetic" reasons; I find it much more interesting to my ears than Morningrise or My Arms, Your Hearse. Be that as it may, I don't find either of those two albums to be bad, just less interesting - and certainly not Orchid boring.  Nope, Trias, I like accoustics, and I find they add a certain, purportedly cliche, dimension to the music. Opeth certainly have their cliche moments, and certainly follow very distinct trends, now that they are are "Prog", but I find them more interesting now than in the past. 

And besides, Subterranean Masquerade is something that I like much more than Opeth in general.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 9, 2008)

Opeth bore me.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2008)

So does your mother, but you still love her.


----------



## Trias (Apr 9, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They not "metal" enough for ya?
> 
> I like GR more than Morningrise, well, for purely "aesthetic" reasons; I find it much more interesting to my ears than Morningrise or My Arms, Your Hearse. Be that as it may, I don't find either of those two albums to be bad, just less interesting - and certainly not Orchid boring.  Nope, Trias, I like accoustics, and I find they add a certain, purportedly cliche, dimension to the music. Opeth certainly have their cliche moments, and certainly follow very distinct trends, now that they are "Prog", but I find them more interesting now than in the past.
> 
> And besides, Subterranean Masquerade is something that I like much more than Opeth in general.



 Actually, I thought I had make it obvious that the reason I didn't like those albums were not because they were too metal, but simply because they were nothing compared to albums like Morningrise.

 Not even a single song has the lyrical complexity of Morningrise in other ablums, not even one. They usually started revolving around concepts, and songs just go with story telling -no, I don't find that bad or something, but that's not what those people could do. That's far more less. Not even stating the fact that using the riffs and melodies in Morningrise, you could easily write two or three albums like damnation, ghost reveries, etc. It's just sad really.

 And, you're mistaken gravely; Opeth's first two albums were as progressive and experimental as it could get; they were very good combinations of black, death, melodic, acoustic and ambient music. And now what does opeth make? Acoustic music with progressive-ish tendencies... good job. Really, only reason I still call them progressive is because... they somehow progressed from progressive music to something else.

 :/

 AGAIN, it's not about acoustic, or that I don't like it when you get to acoustic from distortion stuff (I actually like it when it's done masterfully, like, Empyrium and Borknagar) but it's about quality. 

 P.S: Does his mother bore you or bore him, Doc?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2008)

Eh.

Complexity is something that I do enjoy, a lot, actually, but it is certainly not necessary.  Do I realize that their later albums are much less complex than their earlier?  Certainly; I knew this before I knew anything about music at all, it's not hard to hear the distinct slide from more driven metal, to much more laid back and "accoustic" metal.  I do think that Opeth were obviously intentional in their musical direction, and the fact that they were taking a very Anathema approach to some of their music, and theories.  That didn't bother me, I rather liked it.  

I like Opeth's earlier albums, just not as much as their later.  I know little of musical theory, or any sort of technicalities in the music, so it's entirely based on my own personal preference.  

I never said those two albums, and I guess Orchid were "unprogressive" - too many people assume that because I like progressive music, I only like progressive music, and any musical interest outside the genre is subject to the realization that they are partly progressive or experimental;  Not at all - I just don't like the albums.  


AGAIN, Opeth doesn't deserve this much discussion - I don't like them nearly as much as I used to, now they are second tier. 

P.S. Yup


----------



## Trias (Apr 9, 2008)

I said lyrical complexity, not technical. Technically, most of Morningrise songs are not that difficult; actually, apart from their solos (which, were very rare on first albums, and arguably even more rare in later ones lol), they could be easily played with half a years training, I believe.

 I thought you had not called first ones progressive because you said, "now that they are "Prog", but I find them more interesting now than in the past." which I thought meant "Now they are prog which they were not in the past, I like them more compared to past" or something like that. It's not like I think you just listen to prog or something.

 Anyways.

 We should discuss Cynic indeed, only Tier Zero band in the world. 

 P.S.: Yes to which one.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie, Trias, I like Panzerballett more than Cynic; they did, however, get me past non-typical vocals in mah music, so they hold a certain tender spot in my heart - one that is rotten and dead and filled with all the pain and suffering capable of being held by any human being.



What was this devilry about a new Cynic album I was promised like a year ago?


----------



## Trias (Apr 9, 2008)

Blasphemy. 

 Well, nothing's new about the new album & stuff. After Evolutionary Sleeper, nothing new has been surfaced at all.

 Then again, I should actually upload Focus itself for Lord Yu and other people that should listen to them.

 Goddammit, I couldn't go to their Europe Tour, I won't be able to see them in Wacken... Goddammit, goddammit. If they break up again before I see 'em... I'll be the most pissed off. But it doesn't matter much since Sean Reinert and Paul Masvidal are always hanging out together and only original "Focus" members are those two. Too bad that Sean Malone, Jason Gobel and Tony Teegarden (what a funny surname really) won't be playing, probably ever again, in Cynic. I'd give my right arm to see Malone and Gobel play as well. Gobel really summed everything about reality, world and existence just in a few seconds in How Could I 's solo.

 Ok fuck it, I'm going to bed. 

 I'm pissed off and this is your fault Doc. 

 Your and Dragonforces drummer's.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 9, 2008)

Stormtroopers Of Death need to get back together, they where hilarious.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I have a Skepticism tribute album with a song by Aarni on it. I'll have to check to see if I'm not thinking of another band, but I doubt it. I'm pretty sure it's good and original funeral doom or something along those lines, if I remember right.

I actually came in here to talk about Karna, a band it always seems I forget about. They're really amazing and original ambient black metal that kind of reminds me of industrial and trance music at times. There's even one song that reminds me of video game music with black metal guitars and vocals. I'll have to pimp something sometime.


----------



## abstract (Apr 10, 2008)

This should make some people in this thread happy. 

A few of my friends are huge metal heads and I'm in a metal mood so they recommended these albums to download: 

Chimaira-Impossiblity Of Reason 
Dream Theater-Change Of Seasons 
The Agony Scene Discography 
Witchery-Don't Fear The Reaper 
Adalgio-Dominate 
Anterior-Age Of Silence 
Dream Theater-Darkside Of The Moon(I saw that and decided to check it out) 

I told them I wanted badass metal rather than progressive, or else this list would probably be a lot different.

Who knows, by the end of the week I might be a metal head instead of a experimental/jazz/hip hop head.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2008)

lol, 2 of those bands are very prominent Progressive Metal bands.

But both are awesome, so it's totally like kewl.

Progressive = Badass, bitch.


----------



## abstract (Apr 10, 2008)

I know Dream Theater is progressive of course, what is the other? 

I told them I wanted more like Chimaira(Chimaira being the "badass" metal) and less like King Crimson and Dream Theater(the only reason I'm downloading Change Of Seasons is because they said I had to hear it) 

Chimaira and Dream Theater are the only two bands on that list that I've ever heard of. 

I respect progressive metal as much as the music that I'm obsessed with, it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 10, 2008)

Chimaira's not really that "badass" compared to a lot of other music, but I guess everyone likes different things. Still, if you wanna hear more aggressive and extreme music, there's tons of that.


----------



## abstract (Apr 10, 2008)

Enlighten me. 

I'm in the mood for some really aggressive metal right, no fucking clue why. 

When I say aggressive I don't mean bands that rely on their aggressiveness for shock value, though.  I just want good music.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 10, 2008)

If you like Chimaera you'll probabaly like Hate Breed, and Hate Eternal.


----------



## Trias (Apr 10, 2008)

Though only thing that's "really" similar about both is that they both have hate in their names.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 10, 2008)

If your going to get some Chimaira, go for their self-titled. Definately their best by a long shot. 
The closest Dream Theater get to badass is Train Of Thought, so give that a go rather than Change Of Seasons. 
I never got into The Agony Scene, was fairly uninteresting to me.
I have not heard the rest, so I cannot comment.
Also, give The Black Dahlia Murder a go:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILgOs7j58pE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 10, 2008)

ewww, The Black Dahlia Murder  i have an intense dislike for them


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 10, 2008)

I have intense love 

I hate how many people judge them based on their popularity within the emo and scene circles. Many people i know anyway.


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 10, 2008)

Yay, I like something that warrants discussion.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 10, 2008)

I picked up Focus by myself awhile ago.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 10, 2008)

Even I think _Focus_ is a pretty great album, but it's by no means the best I've heard.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2008)

Whoops. 

I misread Ada*l*gio as Adagio.

If you're really into some awesom metal, try Diablo Swing Orchestra - The Butcher's Ballroom.  It's pretty good stuff, even it has some progressive elements; it is fairly accessible stuff.  If you want some agressive, balls to the wall metal that's also intelligent, get Nevermore.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2008)

Control Denied, anyone?


----------



## King (Apr 10, 2008)

Iron Maiden. Opinions please?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2008)

King said:


> Iron Maiden. Opinions please?



Important to the metal scene, decent musicians, yet over-hyped as "OMG IRON MAIDEN".

There are better bands.


----------



## King (Apr 10, 2008)

Cell said:


> Important to the metal scene, decent musicians, yet over-hyped as "OMG IRON MAIDEN".
> 
> There are better bands.



Ahh, I definitely understand this. This band is like an equivalent rapper I know that's really good, but there are better rappers out there. Anyway, thanks!

I've been listening to a little bit of them and they definitely sound pretty good.


----------



## abstract (Apr 10, 2008)

I got Nevermore's self titled album Doc, and I like it A LOT.  


Haha, I would normally dismiss any band with a lead singer that sang like that as  shit, but with the music it works for some weird reason. 

Weird.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2008)

Good stuff, no?

If you wish to pursue this vein, get This Godless Endeavor - it's an album that Catatonik will heartily recommend, it's powerful, intelligent and very much metal.  

Now I'm going to listen to Arcturus now lol


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 10, 2008)

The vocals in Hate Eternal are sick.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2008)

I love our ambiguously skewed forms of colloquial negatives/positives - it makes for interesting conversations, considering reverse negatives seem to be very prominent in any sort of slang conversations.  

Hey, there's another band I need to re download.


----------



## abstract (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, it's good. 

I like chimaira better, though.  It's not like any of the music that I listen to at all but I like it a lot for some reason.


----------



## Hell Fire (Apr 11, 2008)

hardcore music, or hxc

metal??


----------



## Kokain (Apr 11, 2008)

Epic fucking doom metal recs plox? Not funeral doom, and I know Candlemass.


----------



## Trias (Apr 11, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I picked up Focus by myself awhile ago.



 I have fish memory and hopeless laziness, so well. >>



Cell said:


> Control Denied, anyone?


 
 The fact that no one has replied to this post by this time proves how long of a way this thread needs to go before it could be called half-way decent at all.

 Control Denied, is the apex of Chuck's musicianship; I usually consider pre-Human Death to be his first works, pre-SoP to be his ascension times, and SoP/Control Denied times to be his crescendo; mastery. 

 Sounds of SoP and Control Denied are very similar, and there are rumors about how their label had signed them to release one more Death album, so SoP, which was planned for Control Denied actually, was released as a Death album. It's pretty plausible if you ask me, probably truth. 

 Chuck had always said that how vocals in Death had limited his ability in guitar; and in Control Denied, we get to see, "the real" Chuck, if you ask me. He truly transcended on the guitar; not only his ability and capacity and feeling, his sound had become also even more unique; with the help of masterfully used effects like delay, chorus and reverb. Sound is full enough to take you in, but not too much that'd over-load your ears. 

 Indeed, Control Denied was incredible when it came to lyrics as well...

 the Fragile Art of Existence... This tittle goes as far as lyrical capacity in our world to name albums and songs go. 

 ...I'd write two pages, but I need to go to Istanbul Film Festival here.


----------



## manos87 (Apr 11, 2008)

Abstract, go listen to The Dillinger Escape Plan and Meshuggah!

They are both badass, and technical as hell!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 11, 2008)

69tails said:


> Epic fucking doom metal recs plox? Not funeral doom, and I know Candlemass.



PENTAGRAM!! NAO!!



> hardcore music, or hxc
> 
> metal??



Ugh, dude, Hatebreed aint fucking metal. It just isn't.

Hardcore punk is a subgenre of punk, the nu-hardcore shit is just jockcore bullshit...



> The Dillinger Escape Plan



Not metal.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 11, 2008)

There's the X we all know and love.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 11, 2008)

*humps Audrey's leg*


----------



## manos87 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cell said:


> Not metal.



O jeez, please stop sayin this annoying thing to everyone.

Define metal. Define exactly the point where something stops bein metal.

If i said pain of salvation, you wouldn't say "not metal" i suppose. Though Ire Works is as much metal as Be.


Pff boring genres and categorizing... They exist only to help a bit -not to confuse or divide.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 11, 2008)

DeP are mathcore/metalcore, they're like Converge but heavier. They're not metal.


----------



## Trias (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol, the Dillinger Escape Plan is metal; so is Psyopus. A band should have a bit more than core influences to be called "not metal"

 Neither metalcore nor mathcore is as heavy as the Dillinger Escape Plan, and _it's fucking metal_, as much as I _personally_ dislike a quite deal of the stuff DEP does.

 Apart from that, let me quote what Bruce Dickinson said in an interview.



> Geez dude, what's the deal with all this metal, that metal around? There are only two types of metal; Heavy Metal and Bullshit.



 And oh yes, both Iron Maiden and Dickinson rock, hater-suckers. Di'Anno and Bailey rock more, though.


----------



## Trias (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, and hot sig, X.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 11, 2008)

Cell said:


> *humps Audrey's leg*



Down, boy. X3



I need to pimp some Darkthrone today, but I can't decide which one. They have too many classic albums. It's probably going to be _Under a Funeral Moon_ or _Panzerfaust_.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 11, 2008)

DEP are like simulated metal. They're heavy and abrasive, but they lack enough metal influence to be called metal. I do not consider DEP or Psyopus (fail) to be metal.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey, look a shameless plug for one of my pimps!

It's better if you actually check it out! It's a classic. X3


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 11, 2008)

a classic dm album and a classic bm album in one day?

what the hell is going on


----------



## Audrey (Apr 11, 2008)

The best of both worlds! X3


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 13, 2008)

Panzerballett fucking rapes.

I am listening to them right now and I love the jazzy feeling.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2008)

After all this time?! 

It taken you just now?


----------



## Trias (Apr 13, 2008)

Cell said:


> DEP are like simulated metal. They're heavy and abrasive, but they lack enough metal influence to be called metal. I do not consider DEP or Psyopus (fail) to be metal.



 And what exactly is this "metal influence" shit you're talking about? Over-soloing power metal bands, abruptly-slow doom metal bands, tree-hugger black metal bands, pure clamour death metal bands are all metal but DEP and Psyopus are not?

 And how exactly is Psyopus fail, apart from their ridicilous claims against Derek Roddy's skill? And I'm sure you are not complaining about that since you thought badly of Derek Roddy just because he used a totally legitimate method of bass drumming that's used in extreme drumming scene.

 Or they fail just because they are not metal enough? Too bad that they happen to have one hell of a guitarist that can combine overwhelming technicality and deviant originality, as well as other band members.

 Both bands are good, both bands are metal enough, both bands rock, as simple as that.

 You may say that you don't like them personally or something, but I want to hear your... say, logical reasons, if you are going to make an objective claim that they fail. Unless you give one, they're anything other than fail.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 13, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> After all this time?!
> 
> It taken you just now?


I'm that slow!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 13, 2008)

Psyopus are scenegrind, and their drummer was in Limp Bizkit.

Also, everyone listen to . Thrash/hardcore from my hometown.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 13, 2008)

Trias said:


> tree-hugger black metal bands



Hey, leave black metal out of this.

[YOUTUBE]h8wB7emt6ig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trias (Apr 14, 2008)

Cell said:


> Psyopus are scenegrind, and their drummer was in Limp Bizkit.
> 
> Also, everyone listen to . Thrash/hardcore from my hometown.



 Psyopus owns your sucker ass.

 And seriously, who the hell told you that their drummer was in Limp Bizkit? Do you actually believe that MTV's mainstream scene in America would really have such a talente drummer?

 Lets think for a second that he really was in Limp Bizkit then. Now, who the hell cares if their drummer was in Limp Bizkit or something? Wes Borland had said that he was not doing what he did in Limp Bizkit with his heart, and his music there was not sincere, hence why he left that dipshit. As long as they acknowledge that they were doing shit and the band is shit, and that he's keen on doing better things, that doesn't make anything bad at all.

 Now go and find some worse bands to flame about; DEP and Psyopus are simply too good. How about, you know, Marillion, for example? They brought shame to death metal scene by selling out.



Audrey said:


> Hey, leave black metal out of this.



 I'm not going to leave black metal out of it when I included even genres like death metal and power metal.

 And not every pagan-themed black metal bands are tree-huggers, so I don't see any reason not to include it.

 Negura Bunget are amazing by the way, though I only listened to their n cradul bradolui album.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 14, 2008)

Trias is right, Marillion went from death metal to numetal - once great death metal gods fallen to a rediculous and paltry numetal state.  How sad, how unfortunate.


----------



## Trias (Apr 14, 2008)

Fucking sell-outs.  Did you know that their old celloist played in Apocalyptica?


----------



## Audrey (Apr 14, 2008)

Trias said:


> I'm not going to leave black metal out of it when I included even genres like death metal and power metal.
> 
> And not every pagan-themed black metal bands are tree-huggers, so I don't see any reason not to include it.
> 
> Negura Bunget are amazing by the way, though I only listened to their n cradul bradolui album.



I was obviously using it as an excuse to post that video. Also, about the biggest tree-huggers in black metal are the guys in Wolves in the Throne Room, which is definitely a real metal band.


----------



## schon (Apr 14, 2008)

occasionalutopia said:


> I tend to listen to mostly gothic metal/doom metal/melodic black, my boyfriend's the metalhead not me!  Metal I _do_ like: Opeth / Anathema / Tiamat / My Dying Bride / Katatonia / Nightwish / Arch Enemy / Black Label Society / Black Sabbath / Isis / Tapping the Vein / Green Carnation / Lacuna Coil / Maiden & Priest of course



If you like Isis I highly recommend listening to Pelican.


EDIT:  And I now realize I quoted a post from 4 years ago, my apologies.


----------



## Trias (Apr 14, 2008)

^ Well, don't worry, just tell more about this Pelican. 



Audrey said:


> I was obviously using it as an excuse to post that video. Also, about the biggest tree-huggers in black metal are the guys in Wolves in the Throne Room, which is definitely a real metal band.



 Well, if they indeed did shoot ridicilous videos like Trollech, then I should definitely re-consider my positive thoughts about them. Tree-hugging is a big turn-off, in women, in beer and in metal. Sometimes being metal is just... not enough.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 14, 2008)

Pelican fucking rule. Atmospheric post-metal, pretty much a contemporary of Isis.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 14, 2008)

If you like ISIS, listen to Callisto, as they are an awesome metal band from Finland, very similar to ISIS and have some jazzy bits in some of their songs too.

here

I have recommended them here before but damn, they are good!


----------



## Trias (Apr 14, 2008)

Goddamnt Finnish, always recommending their own bands. 

 Edit: I call for a Pimp, Dragon.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 14, 2008)

I actually have some other stuff I already want to pimp.

The Ocean (they released my favorite metal album of 2007)
Textures (imagine more melodic Meshuggah mixed with some Devin Townsend)

And some non-metal stuff too. Callisto is definitely a pimpworth band though, so maybe I'll do all but I don't want to pimp too much so that everyone can take their time and enjoy other pimps too.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 14, 2008)

Trias said:


> Well, if they indeed did shoot ridicilous videos like Trollech, then I should definitely re-consider my positive thoughts about them. Tree-hugging is a big turn-off, in women, in beer and in metal. Sometimes being metal is just... not enough.



They don't shoot videos at all, but they do perform live in the middle of the woods on occasion, and two of the members live self-sufficiently on a wooded farmland.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh, by the way, the new Mirrorthrone album is out today, so I'll be buying that and pimping it shortly. No more waiting, Boskov and/or Yu!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 14, 2008)

My heart fills with joy.


----------



## schon (Apr 14, 2008)

Also If you have the chance, go to a Pelican show.  I saw them when they toured with Opeth for a few dates, and the soundscape they lay out there in concert just blows you away in comparison to the work on their album.  Definitely a must see in concert band.


----------



## manos87 (Apr 15, 2008)

Cell said:


> Pelican fucking rule..



Not Metal  



DragonSlayer said:


> The Ocean (they released my favorite metal album of 2007)
> .



Precambrian is hell of an album!! Epic!

I've heard a lot of good words about the new textures, i guess i'll have to check it out


----------



## Trias (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, "not metal" stuff is getting quite popular here.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 15, 2008)

1234567890 said:


> yes unfortunately most modern day metal heads are idiots and consider things non-metal to be so. Like *Sex Pistols*, Led Zeppelin, ICP, as well as NU Metal bands, they only wish they could be metal.
> I saw the same thing where I used to go to school, people just want everything to be metal



4realz            ?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 15, 2008)

> Not Metal



Not currently, but their early stuff is sludge/drone metal.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 15, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Oh, by the way, the new Mirrorthrone album is out today, so I'll be buying that and pimping it shortly. No more waiting, Boskov and/or Yu!



I fucking love Mirrorthrone.


Anyone here heard Blotted Science? They have Charlie Zeleny.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 15, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I fucking love Mirrorthrone.



How could anyone not love Mirrorthrone? X3

Did anyone like Paysage d'Hiver?


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 15, 2008)

It was quite fun and delivered it's name. I could see the frozen landscape before me.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 15, 2008)

The funniest thing about the band name is that it's French even though he's from Switzerland.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 15, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I fucking love Mirrorthrone.
> 
> 
> Anyone here heard Blotted Science? They have Charlie Zeleny.


 
So do I.

... and so have I.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 16, 2008)

Metalcore time... I'm actually getting into As I Lay Dying, as well as some other metalcore/melodeath bands. The shit is catchy, but it's Christian. It's hard for me to like anything Christian.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 16, 2008)

Cell said:


> Metalcore time... I'm actually getting into As I Lay Dying, as well as some other metalcore/melodeath bands. The shit is catchy, but it's Christian. It's hard for me to like anything Christian.



Just don't listen to any Christian black metal and you can still be tr00. That's such a moronic concept in my opinion. No offense to any Christian people, but I don't get the idea of pairing a sound that is clearly hateful and dirty with Christian lyrics, so I don't approve of it whatsoever.

Oh, and log into AIM more, X.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 16, 2008)

Black metal is pretty much based upon Satanic imagery, how can you play black metal and then sing about Christianity? Much fail.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2008)

Virgin Black is a christian band.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 16, 2008)

I've heard the name so much, but I have no idea what they sound like or even what genre they are.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2008)

Virgin Black?

As bad as it sounds, they are a Gothic Doom Metal band with heavy, and I really mean it, Symphonic Elements.  I'm not sure you'd like them, but I loves 'em.  The music is so sombre and melancholic.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 16, 2008)

lol Jesus.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 16, 2008)

There's a nihilist black metal band I listen to called Mgła that has a song with lyrics that talk about beating up Jesus' corpse.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2008)

I likes me some Ansur so far.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]FWr1NM-KNv4[/YOUTUBE]

Haha, wow. X3


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Apr 17, 2008)

Just a quick reccomendation, for fans of Lamb of God:

Check out A Life Once Lost , "Hunter"....

$37.49

It's fucking sick...


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 17, 2008)

I just read about the history of Anal Cunt.

It was amusing.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Apr 17, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> I just read about the history of Anal Cunt.
> 
> It was amusing.



I was just turned on to them by a friend, just recently got Morbid Florist...  

I can't really get into the band...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2008)

Anal Cunt aren't metal, they're grindcore.



> I was just turned on to them by a friend, just recently got Morbid Florist...
> 
> I can't really get into the band...



Their early stuff is more noise based, their later stuff has more structure. Get Defenders of the Hate.

Anyways, any fans of Unseen Terror? Late 80s technical death/thrash, very very very good.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2008)

Windham Hell and Eric Frieson are bloody brilliant - classical has never been so tr00 and head bangin', it's pure secks.  If you like classical music, metal music and awesome music, get these sumbitches and listen to the glory.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 17, 2008)

Windham Hell is really good.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm no expert on black metal, but is it an unwritten rule that you have to make an album named Misanthropy in your career at some point?  Or, at the very least, have misanthropy in the title?  It seems like such an erroneous claim, but it has a rather disconcerting regularity, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 18, 2008)

It's definitely a bit of a tradition, but many well-known bands have never actually done it.


----------



## manos87 (Apr 18, 2008)

Audrey or any other, do you have any black metal band to propose which is like later Summoning? (i mean epic, with a lot of keyboards and not too aggressive vocals)

Btw, (off topic) thanx for the portishead. it's clearly a masterpiece.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 18, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Audrey or any other, do you have any black metal band to propose which is like later Summoning? (i mean epic, with a lot of keyboards and not too aggressive vocals)



Absolutely. Nazgûl from Italy is comparable in sound, and even has similar lyrical themes. They're still very original, but fans of one should find the other appealing for sure. The vocals also aren't aggressive at all, I think they sound more like bizarre owl hooting than any fierce screams or anything. I'm pimping it soon, so just keep an eye out.

By the way, I still haven't listened to _Third_, so we'll see how I like it when it comes out and I buy my copy. I love Portishead, and this is a funny place to talk about their music. X3


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 18, 2008)

Coincidentally, I'm listening to Third.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm listening to the new Mirrorthrone.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 20, 2008)

Neurosis are so awesome, it's been a while I listened to them. I'm listening to one of their older albums right now (enemy of the sun) and it's so good.


----------



## manos87 (Apr 21, 2008)

Has anybody listened to the brand new Judas Priest track?

It is available for streaming since this afternoon.


----------



## Trias (Apr 21, 2008)

From Notradamus? Please pimp it right away when you get it.


----------



## manos87 (Apr 22, 2008)

It's available for streaming here

this


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 22, 2008)

Magane ish good black metal.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Hai guyz

Have you heard of Trivium? They are the most brutal band evar. Matt Heafy is sooo sexy, I want to fuk him in the buttox.
*


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey obvious troll.

sup?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't think it's a troll, trivium fans have this weird habit of going everywhere, mentioning how trivium is the best band in the world and all that jazz.

Give them the red pill.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 22, 2008)

The second line makes me think it's a troll.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 22, 2008)

*LOLOLOLOLOL

I did it for the lulz

I'm not a troll 

I like all forms of metal, preferably speed metal

I know Lamb
He blows me at night*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 22, 2008)

Good point. I stopped reading at the Trivium part, to be honest.

D:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 22, 2008)

Shinobu is the Sadus fan guy. >


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 22, 2008)

*damn right

I only came back here cuz of you.

So, I herd you like Doom (Jpn)? *


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah, I do. I love them.



> I only came back here cuz of you.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 22, 2008)

I do not! D:


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 22, 2008)

Cell said:


> yeah, I do. I love them.



*Indeed, quite interesting band
their bassist is phenomenal
*


Lamb said:


> I do not! D:



*don't deny "it"
you know what I'm talkin' 'bout
*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been roccing out to crusty stuff, lately. I've got a record coming in the mail, it's a Japanese tribute album to Amebix. *excited*


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 22, 2008)

Cell said:


> I've been roccing out to crusty stuff, lately. I've got a record coming in the mail, it's a Japanese tribute album to Amebix. *excited*



*I like Amebix 
as well as other crust bands that adopted the metal sound
Hellbastard is great also*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 22, 2008)

Actually, crust is originally a metal genre at heart. It was a mix of the attitude and politics of anarcho/peace punk, and the sound of metal. Basically liberal Slayer fans. 

And, yes, Hellbastard, Effigy, Amebix, Axegrinder, G.I.S.M., all of them are amazing.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 22, 2008)

Cell said:


> Actually, crust is originally a metal genre at heart. It was a mix of the attitude and politics of anarcho/peace punk, and the sound of metal. Basically liberal Slayer fans.
> 
> And, yes, Hellbastard, Effigy, Amebix, Axegrinder, G.I.S.M., all of them are amazing.


*
I haven't heard much. Hellbastard was thrash metal with Natural Order 

I will check out G.I.S.M and Axegrinder.*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 22, 2008)

GISM = Japanese crust/heavy metal.

Axegrinder = Heavier version of Amebix.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2008)

I like Fall Out Boy, are they metal?


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I like Fall Out Boy, are they metal?


*
Blasphemy

How dare you question the metalness of Fall Out Boy
*


----------



## Trias (Apr 23, 2008)

Apparently, they've thought of something that no grindcore or porno-ish bands could think of, and made a video with HappyTreeFriends.

 FAB 1 - Metal 0.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 23, 2008)

Happy Tree Friends = not goregrind worthy.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 23, 2008)

*I like the nu-Darkthrone
crusty black metal *


----------



## Audrey (Apr 23, 2008)

I Shalt Become is such a kvlt band name that he doesn't even have to follow grammar rules.

New Darkthrone is way more funny than is is good, but still extremely enjoyable. There's nothing "nu" about it, thankfully. The old albums are all real classics.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 23, 2008)

*I prefer it over the old Darkthrone. 

Is there any metal band with sexy women who aren't gimmicks?

I downloaded Gallhammer's 2nd CD today, they are quite boring.
Nocturno from Darkthrone mixed their 2nd album titled "Ill Innocence".*


----------



## Audrey (Apr 23, 2008)

shinobu_666 said:


> I prefer it over the old Darkthrone.



Then you probably don't like old-school black metal very much. The older albums have much better guitars and superior vocals, even if the newer ones are catchy and fun. Speaking of catchy, "Under a Funeral Moon" is their catchiest song and probably my most favorite.



> Is there any metal band with sexy women who aren't gimmicks?







Those might be what you want. I don't know. X3



> I downloaded Gallhammer's 2nd CD today, they are quite boring.
> Nocturno from Darkthrone mixed their 2nd album titled "Ill Innocence".



Terrible, terrible music. So mediocre.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 23, 2008)

> Then you probably don't like old-school black metal very much. The older albums have much better guitars and superior vocals, even if the newer ones are catchy and fun. Speaking of catchy, "Under a Funeral Moon" is their catchiest song and probably my most favorite.



*I like all forms of black metal. I don't consider Darkthrone old-school black metal, but of the Norewegian wave. Stuff like Tormentor, Bathory, etc are old school in my books. While it's true that the newer albums are catchier, I find the old ones kinda dull, IMO (sorry if made a bad comment )*



> Melencolia Estatica
> 
> Amesoeurs
> 
> Those might be what you want. I don't know.


*
Will check them out. But I don't see any sexy ladies *


----------



## Audrey (Apr 23, 2008)

shinobu_666 said:


> *I like all forms of black metal. I don't consider Darkthrone old-school black metal, but of the Norewegian wave. Stuff like Tormentor, Bathory, etc are old school in my books. While it's true that the newer albums are catchier, I find the old ones kinda dull, IMO (sorry if made a bad comment )*



Darkthrone's part of the second wave, but their style was closer to bands like Celtic Frost than they sounded to any of their contemporaries, even though they were more melodically inclined than the older bands. They also didn't use Snorre Ruch's Thorns riffs (which were a defining part of every single other second-wave Norway band except Ildjarn's music), because they were more interested in thrashy riffs à la Venom and Celtic Frost.

They definitely play in a style that could be called "old-school" since they definitely didn't sound like any of the other bands in Norway at the time, but they did sound like the first wave bands.



> *
> Will check them out. But I don't see any sexy ladies *



Sorry, at least they make good music.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 23, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Darkthrone's part of the second wave, but their style was closer to bands like Celtic Frost than they sounded to any of their contemporaries, even though they were more melodically inclined than the older bands. They also didn't use Snorre Ruch's Thorns riffs (which were a defining part of every single other second-wave Norway band except Ildjarn's music), because they were more interested in thrashy riffs ? la Venom and Celtic Frost.
> 
> They definitely play in a style that could be called "old-school" since they definitely didn't sound like any of the other bands in Norway at the time, but they did sound like the first wave bands.


*
Now they're back with their thrashy riffs but more on the punky side. 

I love the first wave stuff. I think Mayhem can be considered first wave also as they released an EP in the 80's.

I also like the experimental stuff, Sigh is my favourite.*



Angst said:


> *I noticed that there are a lot of people on this board who like metal so i made a thread to discus metal   makes sense no? some of my favorite bands are:
> Atreyu, As I Lay dying, Black Sabbath, Chimaira, HIM, Cradle of Filth, Deftones, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, From Autumn to Ashes, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Killswitch engage, Korn, Lamb of God, Led Zepplin, Lost Prophets, Marilyn manson, megadeath, Metallica, Mudvayne, Murderdolls, Slipknot, Nirvana, Opeth,  Pantera, Poison the Well, Saliva, Shadows Fall, Slayer, System of a Down and the Used. i know some of these are not metal but there still my favorites so here u go a metal thread have fun *



*Seriously, these bands are a bad image for the first page of this thread... and he spelt Megadeth and Led Zeppelin wrongly madmad*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, the cool people took over the metal thread.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 23, 2008)

OH NOES! Wouldn't want to ruin our uber-kvlt image with shitty nu-metalz and 
metalcorez.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 23, 2008)

shinobu_666 said:


> *
> Now they're back with their thrashy riffs but more on the punky side. *



*CANADIAN METAL!*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 23, 2008)

I happen to enjoy some metalcore. :\


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 23, 2008)

*^ that umbrella man is very br00tal and kvlt. 

EDIT: ninja'd by 2 men in the buttox*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 23, 2008)

So do I 

Elliot Smith is very br00tal thankyou


----------



## Audrey (Apr 23, 2008)

Shameless promotion of my new pimp (and tacky black metal images)!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2008)

Shameless promotion is like a badge of being a part of the MD.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Will check it out.

hmm.... Cynic, anyone?

why is my pants wet and slimy?*


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2008)

in b4 Trias

Cynic is pretty fuckawesome.  You should try out Panzerballett.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 23, 2008)

*damn... so many bands to check out
will check out Panzerballett first though, as I'm feeling for that kinda jazzy stuff

EDIT: from, What I've heard on their myspace, they are quite awesome.*


----------



## Trias (Apr 24, 2008)

Lol, Doc.

 Oh people that know about Cynic. MD's intellectual music taste is getting better and better, it seems. 

 As a person who detests "the best" claims, I refer to Cynic as "being top tier" in "musiquality" and they certainly are. They had only one album, and that album is the only album all songs of which I continually listen to. There are at least a few "not-so-good" songs in the albums of the bands even I like most, like Gamma Ray, Control Denied, Symbyosis, yet every song and every note of Cynic was bending limits of Musiquality. (I must say though, Gordian Knot and Symbyosis are very close calls) Indeed, five incredible musicians created Cynic's music and creating such an unbelievable music would only end in dissolution; because five person like that would not be able to stand in the same place, their minor disagreements would have so much effect on bands rotation. Not only that, but also the burden of releasing an album not worse than the previous one would kill them all as well -only "the perfect" would've been acceptable after something like Focus. So their dissolution was only natural, and that was the price they had to pay for creating the masterpiece that's Focus. Of course, existence called Cynic did not come to an end after that, but, lets say, its essence was broken to parts. Sean Malone, Sean Reinert and Paul Masvidal indeed did things that had the Cynic touch in it, while Jason Gobel and Tony Teegarden did not do much about it. 

 Cynic is such a band that I'd go talk about them for two more pages, then get a coffee from the kitchen, and continue talking for _an eternity and a day_. Other bands would only go as far as an eternity. 

 Though is there a need? No, not really. Cynic has already expressed what there was to be said. There is only the need to listen to now.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

I wonder how long you rehearsed for that speech, Trias. I actually think Cynic is pretty great, but I like other bands a lot more.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Trias, van Canto > Cynic


----------



## Trias (Apr 24, 2008)

A capella Metal 

 Any group that covers Metallica can only be greater then Sum41, no more. Apparently, they're surprisingly talentful for a MTV-guided band, but still shit. Kerry King likes 'em tho.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

But it's so fun.


----------



## Trias (Apr 24, 2008)

So is ejaculating on your feet.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I'm not limp, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

Trias always brings the homosexual innuendo.


----------



## Trias (Apr 24, 2008)

Ability to know is based on the grounds that your consciousness is able to perceive something. If you catch my drift.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Trias said:


> Ability to know is based on the grounds that your consciousness is able to perceive something. If you catch my drift.


 
Ahh, but what is conciousness other than the fluctuating perception of an undefinable reality?


----------



## Trias (Apr 24, 2008)

Double-Post Drumming: Yu, we're in metal thread, "yu" know, metal... which was characterized by lolo hairs and black leather pants worn by some pervert looking men, trying to make sexual signatures with their tongues while playing guitar.

 I'm just tellin' what you guys don't want to see.

 EDIT: WAIT, DOC WAS A GUY!?!??!?!??1*1**11*1*


----------



## Trias (Apr 24, 2008)

(aspiring to double-post)



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ahh, but what is conciousness other than the fluctuating perception of an undefinable reality?



 How about _clairvoyant comprehension of an universal reality that's freed from chains of solipsist thoughts?_


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Trias said:


> Double-Post Drumming: Yu, we're in metal thread, "yu" know, metal... which was characterized by lolo hairs and black leather pants worn by some pervert looking men, trying to make sexual signatures with their tongues while playing guitar.
> 
> I'm just tellin' what you guys don't want to see.
> 
> EDIT: WAIT, DOC WAS A GUY!?!??!?!??1*1**11*1*


 
OMFG NO FUCKING WAY

I DIDNT KNOW I HAD TEH PE415!1



Trias said:


> (aspiring to double-post)
> 
> 
> 
> How about _clairvoyant comprehension of an universal reality that's freed from chains of solipsist thoughts?_



How about you make up your own pseudo-philisophical, existentialist pop psychobabble, and stop leaching.  Poser.


----------



## Trias (Apr 24, 2008)

Who's leaching? That was my original finding right now. Geez, solipsists and their childish babblings. As well as accusations of worthless stuff, which apparently is not even worh listening since I'm not a part of his reality and he is not a part of my reality according to him, which is even more confusing and stupid but I won't be able to finish the sentence so stupid long sentences I like Natalie Portman okthnxbye.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

The guys in Immortal actually act like that.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2008)

I've noticed. lol


----------



## Trias (Apr 24, 2008)

LMAO  That was the best gif animated thinggie in a while  I don't rofling this much since the attacking giant pidgeon  LOL

 And really, I remember that shot where one of the guys (something-ez) was doing really the same thing -spreading arms over like that... and there was that awesome shots of Worst 10 Black Metal photos, of course...

 Lmao.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

The 10 worst black metal photo list doesn't even include a few that are worse than any that made the cut.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Immortal is grim and frostbitten.*


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Of course they are. They invented the term.


----------



## Trias (Apr 24, 2008)

Audrey said:


> The 10 worst black metal photo list doesn't even include a few that are worse than any that made the cut.



 Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

*They are, they are. They are also cheesy but in a good way. I enjoy Immortal's stuff. Their entire discography is consistent.

As for cheese, I find metalcore cheesy. The way they shout, their stupid love songs, etc. I do love power metal, though. *


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Trias, I'd have to censor some of them, which would make them less funny.


----------



## Trias (Apr 24, 2008)

PM them, I hate censorship policies.

 Okay Shinobu, you had to ruin your reputation in my eyes, eh? Seriously, how can one person like after seeing the guys themselves? Anyways, lets not dwell too much on that... man.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

*

BtBaM is awesome though
I shouldn't be posting that here


aslo, can I get that PM too?*


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Sent. You might not agree with all of them, but some of them are definites. I could have found more, but I'm lazy.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

Pass here. I'm curious.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Sent, everyone let me know which ones have the dubious honor of being the best of the best among tacky, bizarre and stupid black metal pictures.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Thanks *


*Spoiler*: _This one's my fav_ 







*gotta love the tormentor*


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

Kvarforth looks fucked with it but this one is just...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2008)

Here comes the bride...


----------



## Trias (Apr 24, 2008)

Apparently, as good as those pictures are, still, they have not made me laugh as much as that picture with two Immortal guys, one of whom looks like he's thinking about whether to run or stay.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Sodom just sodomized this classic:*

[YOUTUBE]BVULMjI7uO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

That was awsome. Sodom kick ass. Definately one of my fave thrash bands.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2008)

Sodom rock. *headbangs*


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

They're good, but I can't get into that kind of music.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

Audrey said:


> They're good, but I can't get into that kind of music.


*
too catchy and simple and not epic?

*


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Something about it just puts me off. I don't find myself enjoying it.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

you don't like german thrash with craploads of awsome riffing?


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> you don't like german thrash with craploads of awsome riffing?



I guess not. It's something I can acknowledge is good without actually liking it myself.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Thrash is more underground and cult than black metal, although black metal is grim and eviler. Black metal was also an evolution of thrash.

He has to respect it as a black metal fan.

Probably the music is too "happy" for him to enjoy.*


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

Thrash more underground then black metal? 

Some of the most popular metal bands are thrash. I'd have to say thrash is probably one of the most popular forms of metal and most easily accepted.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Thrash more underground then black metal?
> 
> Some of the most popular metal bands are thrash. I'd have to say thrash is probably one of the most popular forms of metal and most easily accepted.


 
Most accepted forms of metal:

Pop-Metal
Pseudo-Metal
untr00-Metal
ghey-Metal
Thrash Metal???


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Thrash more underground then black metal?
> 
> Some of the most popular metal bands are thrash. I'd have to say thrash is probably one of the most popular forms of metal and most easily accepted.



*I'm speaking the truth. It may sound funny.
Hell, I play in a thrash band.

They are so much 1980's obscure forgotten bands and less people listen to thrash than to black metal. Black metal's popularity is increasing also because it is seen as the supreme form of metal.

The only popular thrash bands are about 10 or so...*


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

Metallica was thrash. You mention metal to normal folks and thats one the first thing that springs up.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

Silly wabbit, everyone on the internet has a penis. Whether they know it or not.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

As with Slayer. They are one of the more well known metal bands to everyone and they are considered thrash gods.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Metallica was thrash. You mention metal to normal folks and thats one the first thing that springs up.



*Metallica was thrash. But what else do typical Metallica fans listen to?
popular metal such as Trivium, Lamb Of God, etc

Normal folks do listen to metallica... 
but lets forget the big thrash bands

and Cradle Of Filth has opened black metal to many 'normal folks' as well
now they simply play teenage goth metal*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

shinobu_666 said:


> *Metallica was thrash. But what else do typical Metallica fans listen to?
> popular metal such as Trivium, Lamb Of God, etc
> 
> Normal folks do listen to metallica...
> ...



I thought it was Dimmu Borgir that brought black metal out of the underground?
Cradle of Filth are not black metal and never have been, despite popular opinion.

I'm a Metallica fan and I hate Trivium, but I do loves me some LoG


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2008)

Only popular thrash-metal bands:

Megadeth
Slayer
Metallica
Anthrax

Everything else is mainly just groove-metal/post-thrash.

I love thrash metal... I love it.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

shinobu_666 said:


> *They are so much 1980's obscure forgotten bands and less people listen to thrash than to black metal. Black metal's popularity is increasing also because it is seen as the supreme form of metal.*



It's a shame that 95% of the people who listen to it are ignorant kids who think they're "kvlt" on the internet and have crappy taste in music in and out of black metal.



Skeksis said:


> I thought it was Dimmu Borgir that brought black metal out of the underground?
> Cradle of Filth are not black metal and never have been, despite popular opinion.



I'm sorry, Cradle of Filth's first album was what?


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

Top rule of black metal. Don't be Dani Filth.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Audrey said:


> It's a shame that 95% of the people who listen to it are ignorant kids who think they're "kvlt" on the internet and have crappy taste in music in and out of black metal.


 
Wait, Cradle of Filth and Demon Burger aren't Kvlt?


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

Demon Burger is delicious.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I thought it was Dimmu Borgir that brought black metal out of the underground?
> Cradle of Filth are not black metal and never have been, despite popular opinion.
> 
> I'm a Metallica fan and I hate Trivium, but I do loves me some LoG



*CoF was BM for an album and an EP, It can't be denied. Dimmu Borgir was band #2 which the CoF fans got into. Which goes to show that BM has it's "big bands" as well.

and yes, these bands aren't considered tr00
the same sorta thing occurs in thrash circles with Slayer, Metallica, Anthrax, etc...*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

I listen to Burzum and Darkthrone, as well as Slipknot and Korn. AND I am 16, so i could be one of these kids.

Am I still kvlt?


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Do you want to know what brought black metal out of the underground?


*Spoiler*: __ 





That's right. It's Varg Vikernes, mastermind of Burzum, which is the most influential black metal band. The events in Norway and his trial gained worldwide attention, as the "Satanic underground" of Norway was exposed by the media. Some bands split up or distanced themselves from black metal and Norway, and a whole wave of imitators sprang forth.

As Varg himself put it: _"The clone bands, be that Dimmu Borgir or whatever, came as a huge wave in 1993, when the media "exposed" the "satanic underground", and the original idea of Black Metal was lost forever. "_


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll admit to listening to a CoF song once when it came on the metal channel. Sigh got me into Black Metal though.

I knew about the Varg exposure. I saw stuff on VH1 about it years back.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

The other day I was listening to ArtOfficial on my iPod, with my Estradasphere/God of Shamisen shirt talking to someone about Progressive Rock and Flobots.  I was like lol wtf?


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Wait, Cradle of Filth and Demon Burger aren't Kvlt?



No, go back to your Dream Theater and Pain of Salvation, you filthy prog wwhore.



Lord Yu said:


> Demon Burger is delicious.



I agree, even though their music is awful. Even the first two albums, which are defended by black metal fans and cited as influential, are still mostly mediocre.



Skeksis said:


> I listen to Burzum and Darkthrone, as well as Slipknot and Korn. AND I am 16, so i could be one of these kids.
> 
> Am I still kvlt?



No. X3


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

My mp3 player broke.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I knew about the Varg exposure. I saw stuff on VH1 about it years back.



_Filosofem_ was the first black metal album that I listened to, after hearing a few songs by Xasthur, Sad Legend and Tjolgtjar, among others. The second one was _Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice_, and the first time I listened to it, all I could think was, "Okay, what the hell just happened?" X3


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Audrey said:


> No, go back to your Dream Theater and Pain of Salvation, you filthy prog wwhore.


 


Idiot Flesh > Burzum



Lord Yu said:


> My mp3 player broke.


 
That's awful.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I listen to Burzum and Darkthrone, as well as Slipknot and Korn. AND I am 16, so i could be one of these kids.
> 
> Am I still kvlt?



*you are not kvlt. Darkthrone and Burzum doesn't not make someone kvlt. 0 points kvltness. Slipknot and Korn = 2 points mallcore
your balance is mallcore*



Audrey said:


> Do you want to know what brought black metal out of the underground?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*I don't know who's the most influential with the Norwegian scene but I know that Burzum's influence is very great and one of his albums (it starts with an H) is supposed to be the greatest black metal album of all time. As for non-Norwegian, you should know Venom's influence*



Lord Yu said:


> I'll admit to listening to a CoF song once when it came on the metal channel. Sigh got me into Black Metal though.
> 
> I knew about the Varg exposure. I saw stuff on VH1 about it years back.


*
I love SIGH.*


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

Not downloading anymore of your bm pimps 

and for the record, Dimmu Borgir's _Broderskapets Ring_ is one of my favourite bm songs, tr00 or not. It is alongside Burzum's _Dunkelheit_ and Blut aus Nord's _Procession Of The Dead Clowns_ IMO.

Fave bm album = *Blut aus Nord* - The Work Which Transformed God

I still can't get into Sigh, I've tried and tried but I just can't get into it.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Idiot Flesh > Burzum



I hate to disagree, but I disagree. I'll take absolute perfection in minimalism over avant-garde and progressive music anyday. That doesn't mean either band is better than the other, just that I like Burzum more.



Skeksis said:


> Not downloading anymore of your bm pimps



Your loss, not mine.



> and for the record, Dimmu Borgir's _Broderskapets Ring_ is one of my favourite bm songs, tr00 or not. It is alongside Burzum's _Dunkelheit_ and Blut aus Nord's _Procession Of Dead Clowns_ IMO.



2/3 ain't bad.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I hate to disagree, but I disagree. I'll take absolute perfection in minimalism over avant-garde and progressive music anyday. That doesn't mean either band is better than the other, just that I like Burzum more.


 
You don't hate to disagree, you thrive on it. I'm subjectively the opposite, I'll take avant-garde perfection over minimalistic metal any day.  I'm just weird that way.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with Doc.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

shinobu_666 said:


> *I don't know who's the most influential with the Norwegian scene but I know that Burzum's influence is very great and one of his albums (it starts with an H) is supposed to be the greatest black metal album of all time. As for non-Norwegian, you should know Venom's influence*



The modern bands are all influenced by Burzum and the like, whereas they were influenced by Venom and the like. There's more bands nowadays, so Burzum has a much greater direct influence than Venom.

The album you're talking about would be _Hvis lyset tar oss_, which is good, but not as good as his next album, _Filosofem_.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

Filosofem is epic


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

lolz Bumzur


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I agree with Doc.


 
We need to spread word to the heathens, Yu!


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> lolz Bumzur



I actually know the guy who invented Bumzur and uploaded his crappy Burzum parody songs to Last.fm under that name


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

I also like Deathspell Omega. One kvlt point back to me


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2008)

Omega kind of bore me.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

I forgot the name of that tr00 k41t 13l4ck m3t41 band I saw on last.fm. 

Oh, and if you get the chance, listen to pokemon music and tag it brutal death metal.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 24, 2008)

_Sideshow Symphonies_ right now decorates my sonic receptacles, blissfully I might add.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I also like Deathspell Omega. One kvlt point back to me



They're not kvlt. They've gotten so much attention, including from people who aren't into black metal. If you listened to bands like Tjolgtjar, Brenoritvrezorkre, and Aaskereia, maybe... 



Cell said:


> Omega kind of bore me.



Wow, I'm not talking to you anymore.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

Paris Hilton is still the queen of Br00tal on Last FM.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2008)

Satan's Almighty Penis are the most kvlt and tr00 band ever.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

Man, all my kvlt attempts are failing. I'm just gonna go back to being a death metal whore


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> _Sideshow Symphonies_ right now decorates my sonic receptacles, blissfully I might add.


 
Rightfully so, it's brilliant.



Audrey said:


> They're not kvlt. They've gotten so much attention, including from people who aren't into black metal. If you listened to bands like Tjolgtjar, Brenoritvrezorkre, and Aaskereia, maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I don't know you anymore.


 
Hey Audrey, I like Blut Aus Nord, Wolves in the Throneroom, Darkthrone, Burzum, Arcturus, Ulver, Solefald, Mirrorthrone, Profanum, Empyrium, Lifelover, Wyrd and probably a few others.

How many points is that? 



Lord Yu said:


> Paris Hilton is still the queen of Br00tal on Last FM.


 
I lol'd.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hey Audrey, I like Blut Aus Nord, Wolves in the Throneroom, Darkthrone, Burzum, Arcturus, Ulver, Solefald, Mirrorthrone, Profanum, Empyrium, Lifelover, Wyrd and probably a few others.
> 
> How many points is that?



You lose points for listening to hipster bands like Wolves in the Throne Room, bands who went avant-garde like Ulver, Arcturus and Mirrorthrone, and calling Empyrium a black metal band.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2008)

Death metal > black metal


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Old school death and black > new school death and black

Possessed FTW
Venom FTW*


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> Death metal > black metal



First you find Deathspell Omega boring, and then this?



shinobu_666 said:


> *Old school death and black > new school death and black*



Maybe if it was still the 1980's and there wasn't more advanced, more artistically  serious music.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Audrey said:


> You lose points for listening to hipster bands like Wolves in the Throne Room, bands who went avant-garde like Ulver, Arcturus and Mirrorthrone, and calling Empyrium a black metal band.


 
lol

You must lose points for showing Wolves in the Throneroom, and telling me Empyrium started out as a Black Metal band.  

I admit to liking Avant Black Metal.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 24, 2008)

So, anyone know *Kekal*?

Metal from Malaysia in the vein of *Sigh, Solefald, Arcturus, Age of Silence*, etc...

Damn good stuff, got two albums, _1000 Thoughts of Violence_, and _Acidity_.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

*I like Deathspell Omega*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2008)

I LISTEN TO OTEP AND SLIPKNOT HOW KVLT AM I


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> So, anyone know *Kekal*?
> 
> Metal from Malaysia in the vein of *Sigh, Solefald, Arcturus, Age of Silence*, etc...
> 
> Damn good stuff, got two albums, _1000 Thoughts of Violence_, and _Acidity_.


 
No, but you know I would.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> So, anyone know *Kekal*?
> 
> Metal from Malaysia in the vein of *Sigh, Solefald, Arcturus, Age of Silence*, etc...
> 
> Damn good stuff, got two albums, _1000 Thoughts of Violence_, and _Acidity_.



*I'm interest in Asian metal
*adds to massive list of bands to check out**


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone like Magane?


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol
> 
> You must lose points for showing Wolves in the Throneroom, and telling me Empyrium started out as a Black Metal band.



I showed you WitTR to distract you from the real underground, and Empyrium did start out as a black metal band, on their demo.



Catatonik said:


> So, anyone know *Kekal*?
> 
> Metal from Malaysia in the vein of *Sigh, Solefald, Arcturus, Age of Silence*, etc...
> 
> Damn good stuff, got two albums, _1000 Thoughts of Violence_, and _Acidity_.



I got one for free a while ago and hated it. I'll try it again later.



Lord Yu said:


> Anyone like Magane?



Me. I want to buy their albums.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Anyone like Magane?



*Nothing special.
And that's coming from a J-metal whore.*


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

I love metalheads.

My two new Metal goodies arrived yesterday, Panzerballett and Mirrorthrone are now part of my permanent collection, and will get heavy rotation in the car from now on.  Panzerballett is even liked by a few people at work, which is suprising, given their tastes.  Mirrorthrone is a given.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm the king of Japanese metal/punk here... You guys fail. You listen to Rose Rose? Ground Zero? Doom? Shell Shock? Jurassic Jade? Misogi? GISM? Effigy? Nah, didn't think so.

FUCK ALL YALL HATERS.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

Magane is plenty special.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 24, 2008)

Well this is a start. It says Indonesia and Canada, which means I got my facts mixed up. But I still really enjoy them


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'm the king of Japanese metal/punk here... You guys fail. You listen to Rose Rose? Ground Zero? Doom? Shell Shock? Jurassic Jade? Misogi? GISM? Effigy? Nah, didn't think so.
> 
> FUCK ALL YALL HATERS.


*
go jump off a cliff

I know all those bands *


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> I LISTEN TO OTEP AND SLIPKNOT HOW KVLT AM I



ALMOST AS KVLT AS ME. I LISTEN TO MUDVAYNE AND KORN TOO AS WELL AS THAT!


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'm the king of Japanese metal/punk here... You guys fail. You listen to Rose Rose? Ground Zero? Doom? Shell Shock? Jurassic Jade? Misogi? GISM? Effigy? Nah, didn't think so.
> 
> FUCK ALL YALL HATERS.



I probably still know more Japanese black metal bands than you, so I honestly don't care.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I probably still know more Japanese black metal bands than you, so I honestly don't care.



I still listen to the most crust/punk/hardcore/metal bands from Japan. Fucc all yallz, nigguz.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I probably still know more Japanese black metal bands than you, so I honestly don't care.


 
I probably still know more Japanese Avant/Zheul bands than you, so I honestly don't care.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I probably still know more Japanese Avant/Zheul bands than you, so I honestly don't care.



I still listen to music created by people who are often more pretentious than prog and avant-garde musicians, so I honestly don't care. That's actually quite a feat.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 24, 2008)

I really need their albums other than the two I have.

Any helpers?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I still listen to music created by people who are often more pretentious than prog and avant-garde musicians, so I honestly don't care.


 
A battle of pretentious fans of pretentious music  concerning their prospective pretentiousness would probably make the world implode, so I honestly don't care.



Catatonik said:


> I really need their albums other than the two I have.
> 
> Any helpers?


 
Wait, who?


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

*at times like these, we need a Sigh video:*

[YOUTUBE]kQNUSHXXzH0[/YOUTUBE]

*gawd, this is cheesy but this is their best album, IMO*


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

In my opinion it was their worst.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

IM LISTENING TO SOLEFALD AND LOVING IT!


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> In my opinion it was their worst.



*I don't blame ya. But I enjoy it the most
The remixed version is better the the original.*


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 24, 2008)

I was reffering to *Kekal* Doc.

Not my favourite *Sigh* album but, I did effin enjoy it.

My favourite though, hands down is _Imaginary Sonicscapes_. Followed by *Hail Horror Hail*.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> I really need their albums other than the two I have.
> 
> Any helpers?



Sent you all but one.



Catatonik said:


> My favourite though, hands down is _Imaginary Sonicscapes_. Followed by *Hail Horror Hail*.



I like those and _Ghastly Funeral Theatre_ the most.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Imaginary Sonicscape is great. I kinda have a liking to their last album which is straight-froward black metal.

50th post, i'm 50% on my journey to the adult section*


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2008)

I listen to Infidel Art the most.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

shinobu_666 said:


> *Imaginary Sonicscape is great. I kinda have a liking to their last album which is straight-froward black metal.*



Straightforward for Sigh, eccentric for anyone else.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 24, 2008)

I only have _Gallows Gallery_, and I couldn't really get into it.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Audrey, does you like Dornenreich?


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Straightforward for Sigh, eccentric for anyone else.







Skeksis said:


> I only have _Gallows Gallery_, and I couldn't really get into it.



*-1 Kvlt point *


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Audrey, does you like Dornenreich?



They're okay, I think the newer music is more interesting than the older stuff, but I'm not really a fan of the band.

You ought to check out Lunar Aurora if you haven't. They released a ton of albums before they split, and all of them are different and amazing.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

I just have their newest, and I love it.

It's not metal at all, but it's got the kvlty goodness of a wintery forest.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Audrey said:


> You ought to check out Lunar Aurora if you haven't. They released a ton of albums before they split, and all of them are different and amazing.



X3X3X3X3X3

Seriously, whoring this recommendation out now. It's that good.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2008)

Links plz? 

When have you _not_ whored them out?


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Links plz?
> 
> When have you _not_ whored them out?



I pimped _Andacht_ by Lunar Aurora a while ago. I have every single album from Lunar Aurora, including the remasters of the first two with bonus tracks, so I'll just upload some again for you later. Probably _Andacht_ and _Elixir of Sorrow_.


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 24, 2008)

*^ not bad. I like*


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 24, 2008)

I just downloaded a pack of albums, does it look any good

Beherit - Drawing Down the Moon
Black Tribe Promo
Funeral Procession - Funeral procession
Godkiller - The End of the World
Godkiller - The Rebirth of the Middle Ages
Lunar Aurora - Ars Moriendi (Revised Rerelease Version)
Manes - Under Ein Blodraud Maane
Mørkriket - Hassgard
Mysticum - Lost Masters Of The Universe
Mysticum - In the Streams of Inferno
Prosatanicum - Enter The Black Metal Holocaust
Thorns/Emperor - Thorns vs. Emperor
Verdunkeln - Verdunkeln


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I just downloaded a pack of albums, does it look any good



Let's see...



> Beherit - Drawing Down the Moon



Pretty much a classic, good call. The vocals can be cheesy, but it's solid.



> Funeral Procession - Funeral procession



Also good, Ván has a ton of awesome bands, and this is one of them.



> Lunar Aurora - Ars Moriendi (Revised Rerelease Version)



Better than the early release, fucking awesome.



> Manes - Under Ein Blodraud Maane



Nice choice here. Really atmospheric stuff.



> Thorns/Emperor - Thorns vs. Emperor



Not bad, though I think Thorns' side is much better.



> Verdunkeln - Verdunkeln



Nice, if obscure, band.

Haven't listened to any of the others.

If you like any of those, let me know and I'll recommend other albums.

Oh, and Mørkriket is National Socialist music with themes of intolerance. I doubt you want that.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm into black metal with outside influences, more than pure black metal.

Black/death, crust/black, black/Jap-folk, black/Mid-East-folk... 


Guess I'm just not tr00 enough.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 25, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'm into black metal with outside influences, more than pure black metal.
> 
> Black/death, crust/black, black/Jap-folk, black/Mid-East-folk...
> 
> ...



There's plenty of interesting bands who combine other types of sounds into their music. You'd know about it if you listened to my pimps.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2008)

Is there really? 

What about Hip Hop?  What about Bluegrass?  What about Acapella?  

HMMM?


----------



## shinobu_666 (Apr 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Is there really?
> 
> What about Hip Hop?  What about Bluegrass?  What about Acapella?
> 
> HMMM?


*
Hip Hop and black metal?


You never know, it's probably done already*


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2008)

Dave Murray, the man in charge of Deserts of Traun plans to combine RnB with Black Metal at some point, so I'm excited.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm scared.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm pregnant


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm not the father.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't lie, it just makes it worse.


----------



## isanon (Apr 25, 2008)

shinobu_666 said:


> *
> Hip Hop and black metal?
> 
> 
> You never know, it's probably done already*


hey if you can make a cristian blackmetal band you can make a hiphop blackmetal band 


(for those of you who have no idea what im talking about ill explain

there used to exist a band in sweden who claimed to be a cristian blackmetal band but i think they broke up around year 2000

i forgot the name of them though)


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 25, 2008)

One day I will fuse Black Metal and marching bands.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2008)

We went over this already, they call it White Metal.

I'm waiting for White Power Metal to make a claim to fame.


----------



## isanon (Apr 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We went over this already, they call it White Metal.
> 
> I'm waiting for White Power Metal to make a claim to fame.


hammer fall anyone


----------



## Even (Apr 25, 2008)

Just downloaded "Dark Passion Play" by Nightwish Two discs, and the 2nd one contains all the songs on CD1, only in instrumentals  Those instrumentals are beyond awesome


----------



## Trias (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, Nightwish DO actually sound far better without vocals -especially if it's Tarja.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 25, 2008)

isanon said:


> hammer fall anyone



made me lol 

does anyone have the link for the new Opeth album?  If so, I'd be so happy to see it in my inbox later on today!!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 25, 2008)

sorry, double post :\


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2008)

I have the link for the 2 song sampler.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 25, 2008)

isanon said:


> there used to exist a band in sweden who claimed to be a cristian blackmetal band but i think they broke up around year 2000



There's way more than just one of them.



Lord Yu said:


> One day I will fuse Black Metal and marching bands.



I said that a while ago, so you're stealing my idea. The only solution is to form this band together.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We went over this already, they call it White Metal.
> 
> I'm waiting for White Power Metal to make a claim to fame.



It's called NSBM, and it's been pretty well-known for a while, though it's hard to take their ideals very seriously most of the time, even though they are being serious.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I have the link for the 2 song sampler.



I'll take that then


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 25, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I said that a while ago, so you're stealing my idea. The only solution is to form this band together.



It shall be the most evil march the world has ever known. Men will cry, women will scream, children will throw up blood. The sound will usher the end of all.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 25, 2008)

THIS - IS - MY - WORLD!!

Starting an old-school death/crust/thrash band with some buds, in the vein of Carnage, Cadaver, Hellbastard, Entombed, etc, etc... we're called "Penile Self-Immolation".


----------



## Audrey (Apr 25, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> It shall be the most evil march the world has ever known. Men will cry, women will scream, children will throw up blood. The sound will usher the end of all.



I need to send you some Sombres For?ts and a few other bands I've been listening to sometime soon.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2008)

I think I like Eric Friesen more than Windham Hell.


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 26, 2008)

Can someone show me some jazz/death metal?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 26, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> Can someone show me some jazz/death metal?


 
Not necessarily Death, but...

Ephel Duath - The Painters Pallette
Panzerballett - Star Stucke, Panzerballett
Estradasphere - Any Album
Mr. Bungle - Mr. Bungle (ehh.... maybe)
Liquid Tension Experiment
Cynic
Atheist
Your mom


----------



## Trias (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol, since when stuff like Estradasphere, Mr Bungle, LTE have death metal elements?

 Anyways, Cynic, Atheist, Sadus, Ephel Duath and arguably, late-Death/Control Denied and Gordian Knot, are the only succesful examples of fusion/jazz/metal stuff you're going to find. Don't even try to look for more, because consuming all these should take more than a few months at least -and who would look for moar anyways.

 Edit: Lol doc had already said that first line, but weh. anyways.


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 27, 2008)

kthx yo

What about Funk/Opera/Death


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 27, 2008)

Trias said:


> Lol, since when stuff like Estradasphere, Mr Bungle, LTE have death metal elements?


 
LTE doesn't, you caught that; neither does Mr. Bungle, but Estadasphere has two metal modes: Black and Death, so yes, they do.



Aldrick said:


> kthx yo
> 
> What about Funk/Opera/Death


 
I'm sure if you look hard enough, you'll find something.

Opera Metal generally makes the cheese meter go up, because they're always female, and alway sound like Tarja.  Try Savior Machine for some Opera-ish metal.  BEWARE ITS ALSO CHRISTIAN OMFG


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 28, 2008)

NO CHRISTFAGS IN MAH METAL!


----------



## Audrey (Apr 28, 2008)

Deathspell Omega must be Christians. They talk about Jesus and God in their music and have prayer sections.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 28, 2008)

my girlfriend introduced me to metal 

big difference from j-rock


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 28, 2008)

My girlfriend introduced me to post-hardcore 

I'm listening to Watershed and its like one long orgasm. For me at least.


----------



## Trias (Apr 28, 2008)

J-Rock 

 (well, at least for the most bands in it)

 P.S: Estradasphere is as death metal as Dream Theater is.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 28, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> NO CHRISTFAGS IN MAH METAL!



Chuck Schuldiner was a christ-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) towards his ending days

how about that eh?


----------



## Trias (Apr 28, 2008)

^ ...too bad that he was not even a Christian.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 28, 2008)

well i guess i learn something new everyday


----------



## Trias (Apr 28, 2008)

You never try to own a Pisces when there's another Pisces right there. 

 (And, lol. That response of yours were lolworthy, too.  A good one indeed. )


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 28, 2008)

Trias said:


> J-Rock
> 
> (well, at least for the most bands in it)
> 
> P.S: Estradasphere is as death metal as Dream Theater is.



well yeah it came with being a extreme nerd 

I do still like japanese groups like maximum the hormone


----------



## Trias (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, there are lots of cool japanese bands, it's just that most of the animes usually use shitty stuff. J-Pop is usually much more intolerable for me, though.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 28, 2008)

Dormant (not the Christian black metal one X3) is a cool band with Todd Paulson and Andrew Curtis-Brignell that I'll have to pimp soon.


----------



## Trias (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok, before you get flamed down to your bones, I advise you to edit that. None of the names you wrote are considered metal at all, actually, they're hated quite much, and they usually deserve it. 

 In before Cell.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 29, 2008)

what names were listed there?


anyway speaking of Metal


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 29, 2008)

Damn

Panzerballett never gets old. Ever.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 29, 2008)

Estatic Fear is a really good band.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 29, 2008)

You sould like X. 

Proof please.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 29, 2008)

You can stream both albums for free here. _A Sombre Dance_ is one of the best albums I've heard. _Somnium Obmutum_ is really good, but not up to the standards of that album.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 30, 2008)

Jaked off shorts and loaded heads are a great band.


----------



## Trias (Apr 30, 2008)

Omg, Yuki Nagato. <3

 Seriously, fuck the metal philosophy, this thread is our Music Related Hentai/Soft-Porn/Erotica/Yuri thread from now on, Yu. 

 Geez. Damn for being too lazy, I've some perfect Haruhi cosplay with electroguitars to make a sig of, but well... laziness.

 Internet is for porn, apparently, is a musical masterpiece.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 30, 2008)

Nah, let's talk about the guys from Celestial Sea and how they usually make weird black metal with post-rock, neofolk and other unique influences when they aren't making one-off post-rock albums.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2008)

I could if, oh, I don't know, I had said band and was able to fabricate my own opinions about the music itself.  But I don't, so I'll just talk about how Cynic is the best band ever, and will be until the earth is either destroyed by a Super Nova or becomes part of a Super Massive Black Hole.


----------



## Trias (Apr 30, 2008)

Super Massive Black Hole?!?! 

 Oh yes, Supermassive Black Hole is the best rock album ever, and Matthew Bellamy is so cool, he's like the God of guitarist, he has said that he wants to play a 15 minute Space Rock solo in his new album, omg, he's so great.

_Apparently, my boxer has " I'd suck for B...TA " line on it, and I can't help ejaculating whenever I hear them. Ejaculating while shivering incredibly. Like in the porn movies._

 (I'm better at this than you are, Doc, and you know it.  I'm a infamous troll and flamer in Bleach Avenue actually, might I remind you? More experience, you see. I wished Trias&Yu's Music Oriented Erotica Thread, but if you really like it that much, Trias&Manos' Cynic Owns Your Silly Asses Thread would be cool as well.  )

 P.S: Cynic is on the top tier of music -along with only a few other bands and musicians- only because Sean Reinert, Paul Masvidal and others have not done anything together... yet.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 30, 2008)

Audrey's Black Metal Is Simultaneously the Best and Worst Genre of Music Thread


----------



## Trias (Apr 30, 2008)

Best? Not really. Worst? Not really again. (I mean, if Britney Spears had not born, may be, but... )

 How about Punk Music Bashing while Posting Suzumiya Haruhi Pics Thread? 

 We should turn you Bi Audrey, in case you're not already one. Obviously, the reason you don't agree with my genius thread name change ideas is because of that.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 30, 2008)

How about X's I Flame You Because You Listen to Nu-metal and Gay Metalcore Thread?


----------



## manos87 (Apr 30, 2008)

You should listen to Threshold's cover of Supermassive Black Hole in their 2007 album. (one of last year's best prog albums and a very very favourite one)


----------



## Audrey (Apr 30, 2008)

I hated that version of that song. A lot. The original was more fun and I like really high falsetto vocals, so I enjoy Bellamy's voice a lot more.


----------



## Trias (Apr 30, 2008)

Audrie / If we add Hentai, why not? That and oh, Nu/Metalcore is gay. (or maybe not. If the guy that starred in Prison Break is gay, then obviously Metalcore must be something else, because gay obviously means awesome and lickable. )

 Manos / Ah well... Threshold, although being fairly awesome, always reminded me of Dream Theater a bit too much, and Muse-Sucking is just another part of this, I guess. 

 Seriously, it's a sad time that when Prog Metal bands are citing and covering balloon mainstream bands...

 Oh geez, I really feel like flaming some muse fans on youtube or something, but they're like, a few bazillion, so I'd get ganked.

 P.S: Bellamy's voice is, not that high, especially for falsetto range. His guitar playing is actually becoming kinda good over years, but thank god he doesn't have the brains so it's kinda an equillibrium.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> P.S: Bellamy's voice is, not that high, especially for falsetto range. His guitar playing is actually becoming kinda good over years, but thank god he doesn't have the brains so it's kinda an equillibrium.



Not on that particular song, but he sings higher than most people can on "Plug In Baby" and a lot of other songs by them.


----------



## Trias (Apr 30, 2008)

lol, and here we sail into another fascinating episode of the documentary "Matthew Bellamy: How I Became The Most Overrated Musician In the English Music Scene? "

 But I'm zappin'.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 30, 2008)

Of course he's overrated. He's still a reasonably talented guy who can sing and play guitar.


----------



## Trias (Apr 30, 2008)

Guitar playing and singing, skills both of which can be learned through proper education. It's true that I find his voice to be more than decent actually, but his guitar skills is anything other than reasonably talented when you think about how many years he's playing it. Of course, he's like a godsent when compared to guys like Fred Durst, but well, that person is better than Britney Spears too.

 Sigh, anyways. "Requiem for a Logically Technical Music" is not popular, even in England. At least, it's a bit more promising than other mainstream stuff there, with all that Radiohead, Muse, Coldplay and all other bands Radiohead spawned.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 30, 2008)

Your biggest problem is that you say that anything which isn't technical _lacks_ technicality, when a lot of times, the music isn't supposed to be technical and makes no pretense of being technical, such as black metal, which is typically a deliberately minimalistic genre. *Something doesn't lack technicality unless it's supposed to have technicality but doesn't.* Let's not reprise that argument, however.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2008)

No no, please, go on; I find these debacles positively fascinating in their fervor and/or ability to make me laugh.  Quite possibly enough to cheer me up from any bout of sadness these things are capable.

Covers are lame if you don't add anything to them, that's why cross genre covers are my favorite, simply because the amount of goofy, zany and probably drug induced humor is so high that you can't not like it.  Like death metal covers of pop songs, or bluegrass covers of Burzum; it's just fucking funny.


----------



## Trias (Apr 30, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Your biggest problem is that you say that anything which isn't technical _lacks_ technicality, when a lot of times, the music isn't supposed to be technical and makes no pretense of being technical, such as black metal, which is typically a deliberately minimalistic genre. *Something doesn't lack technicality unless it's supposed to have technicality but doesn't.* Let's not reprise that argument, however.



 And your biggest problem is that you say that music is not supposed to be technical, so it doesn't lack technicality actually, when, that just means it lacks technicality. See? For you, your explanation is the true one. For me, mine is. It's as simply as that. Another true fact is that mine requires more hard work, while yours not. Too bad.

 And really, what a good way of debating, "I'll say my argument then lets reprise it" oh my. 

 And I had not even said a damn thing about Black Metal or Lack of Technicality in Black Metal or damn tree huggers.

 Logically Technical, is apparently, not something that needs insane amounts of work like Technical Death Metal, Logically Technical is just that, logically, decently.

 Matthew Bellamy is in business for like, 15 years? I remember he joined the band in college or high school or around that times? Lets say 10 years? Whatever, that's enough time to hone your skills enough to that of a virtuosos. But again, I'm not talking about even virtuosity, but any idiot would sharpen his skills beyond that of a decent rock (pop?) guitarist. Now don't give me crap about how mainstream English pop-rock (which apparently calls itself progressive rock in this occassion) is not supposed to be technical; he tries to look technical on live concerts, and he obviously tries to get technical -as far as he can.

 You want to get better on your instrument, you had and have tons of time to work on it, yet you've just past level of decent playing? That's some lack of skill now. If this is anything but lack of skill, a fault of not being technical, then I don't know what it is.

_And again nothing was told about even Black Metal or Virtuoso Level Technicality, but somehow, you've narrowed things down to how I do not understand minimalistic tendencies of some dorky guys, congradulations.

 It's too bad that you didn't even bother looking at the stuff I had pimped sometime ago -nearly half of them were Ambient Music._ 

 When you stop accussing people of not understanding some damn concepts just because it's not exactly mirror image of what you think, we may talk a bit more like normal MD'rs, or at least as normal they are.

 ...bah.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 30, 2008)

Your whole argument in that post is that technicality is what makes you good at your instrument. Music theory disagrees with you.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 1, 2008)

Trias said:


> Guitar playing and singing, skills both of which can be learned through proper education. It's true that I find his voice to be more than decent actually, but his guitar skills is anything other than reasonably talented when you think about how many years he's playing it. Of course, *he's like a godsent when compared to guys like Fred Durst*, but well, that person is better than Britney Spears too.
> 
> Sigh, anyways. "Requiem for a Logically Technical Music" is not popular, even in England. At least, it's a bit more promising than other mainstream stuff there, with all that Radiohead, Muse, Coldplay and all other bands Radiohead spawned.



WHAT IS THIS BLASPHEMY! FRED DURST IS A ONCE IN A MILLENIA TECHNICAL GENIUS AT THE GUITAR! FRED THE FUCKING SHRED FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Trias (May 1, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Your whole argument in that post is that technicality is what makes you good at your instrument. Music theory disagrees with you.



 A guitar virtuoso who has studied years of Music Theory will not be able to play piano or drums, unless he has practised with them before, but he may create music for piano or drums, even though he can't play. 

 Which means, yes, what makes you good at your instrument is, primarily, technicality. What makes you rather well educated (that does not necessarily mean good) at writing music and going on spot is, music theory.

 Music Theory just makes it easier for you to create things, and it could indeed be taken as a means of limit.

 Music Theory makes you good at your instrument? Common sense, a whole bunch of Avant-Garde/Prog bands and lots of guitar virtuosos and I disagree with you.


----------



## Audrey (May 1, 2008)

Understanding music theory means that you understand that not all styles of playing an instrument are technical. Technical skill and ability to play music are not the same thing.


----------



## Trias (May 1, 2008)

What are you talking about, understanding music theory has nothing to do with the understand anything about the instruments playing style itself. Different ideas could be applied to the music by using right passages in the easiest way possible, and that's called technique, not music theory of any sort. Music theory is not an application, it's just the written laws of the music itself, which, apparently, doesn't need to be necessarily read to create music.

 Technical skill and ability to play music is indeed the very same thing. Technical ability and ability to create/write music is not the same thing. Why we guitarists got bored after Yngwie's 15th very damn same album is not because he can't play even though he's technical, but it's because he can't write new things even though he's technical.


----------



## Audrey (May 1, 2008)

Music theory is the science of music and how it works. That involves how playing styles can be applied to different types of music, so yes, it does apply to different levels of technical skill and other factors in how an instrument is utilized to make music.

The fact of the matter is that technical musicians aren't always better than musicians who aren't technical, nor does it mean that more technical music will work to do things that music which is more subtle can accomplish. No matter how technical you are, there are things that technicality simply doesn't apply to in music, and the best musician isn't always the most technically skilled.

To deny that would essentially be saying that before technicality was really applied to music, all musicians were inept and incapable of playing their instruments properly.

You always go on about how music that relies on subtlety or understated complexity is lacking in technicality. By definition, something is not lacking in something unless that quality is meant to be there but is distinctly absent. We've had this discussion before when you told me how lacking black metal supposedly is in technicality, when it actually just wouldn't be musically effective in the way that it is if it was technical. No matter how technical a musician is, there's some things that they can't replicate with playing ability and complex guitar parts.

On a mildly related note, I'm pretty sure Matthew Bellamy isn't trying to be a technical guitarist, even during live shows. I'm pretty sure he's making music and having fun. Not to mention that his style is distinctly unique and so are the techniques he uses to manipulate his guitar tones.


----------



## Trias (May 1, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Music theory is the science of music and how it works. That involves how playing styles can be applied to different types of music, so yes, it does apply to different levels of technical skill and other factors in how an instrument is utilized to make music.



 It may apply to different levels of technical skill or types of music, but it still doesn't change the fact that it doesn't change your mastery over instrument in any direct way. You think up of a melody, then play it on the guitar -or any other instrument, whatever. Lets think that, it's something that can be acquired only by knowing music theory (apparently, such a thing does not exist) and you can play it on your instrument because you play the theory. That still does not make it mastery over instrument; it just makes you a better compositioner, not a better player. Creating and playing the music are entirely different things.



> The fact of the matter is that technical musicians aren't always better than musicians who aren't technical, nor does it mean that more technical music will work to do things that music which is more subtle can accomplish. No matter how technical you are, there are things that technicality simply doesn't apply to in music, and the best musician isn't always the most technically skilled.



 I don't remember saying "the best musician is the most technical one" or "technical musicians are always better than those who are not" or anything.



> To deny that would essentially be saying that before technicality was really applied to music, all musicians were inept and incapable of playing their instruments properly.



 Yes, obviously, before a musician acquires technicality, he's inept at the instrument? Mind you, that's different from being technical and not showing it off all the time. Also, from classical music to various types of ethnic music, it has always progressed to technicality. None of the classical players were technically weak but knew theory very good. Actually, it was highly technical virtuosos that had capacity to unleash music of their imaginations through their instruments. That's why people like Paganini are considered greatest players of all the time. Not some (so-calledly) "emotionally" playing violinist.



> You always go on about how music that relies on subtlety or understated complexity is lacking in technicality. By definition, something is not lacking in something unless that quality is meant to be there but is distinctly absent. We've had this discussion before when you told me how lacking black metal supposedly is in technicality, when it actually just wouldn't be musically effective in the way that it is if it was technical. No matter how technical a musician is, there's some things that they can't replicate with playing ability and complex guitar parts.





			
				Oxford Dictionary said:
			
		

> lack
> 
> ? noun the state of being without or not having enough of something.
> 
> ? verb (also lack for) be without or deficient in.



 Going by this, not by subjective definitions of anybody, music without technicality lacks technicality. I don't see the problem. 

 And, as for the whole "technicality can't replace minimalist parts" thing, for the most time, I don't believe in such a thing. Oh, by the way, technical music may not be minimalist, (actually, it can be, depending on the definition of minimalism) but it is not necessarily non-subtle either. Subtle technicality, although rare, is indeed something that can be done.



> On a mildly related note, I'm pretty sure Matthew Bellamy isn't trying to be a technical guitarist, even during live shows. I'm pretty sure he's making music and having fun. Not to mention that his style is distinctly unique and so are the techniques he uses to manipulate his guitar tones.



 Trying to have fun or whatever does not change the obvious fact that he's trying to evolve and progress in his instrument, many of the live solos are much more technical compared to the past. Apparently, his style is not unique or whatsoever (any guitarist that's not a muse/alternative fan would obviously state that), and applying whammy and wah bars to every damn thing is not unique either. Only unique thing of his guitar playing was to actually use his voice as guitar, by using amps, but geez, that's not even guitar playing actually, but it's kinda unique nonetheless, at least as far as it gets. But some of the songs he writes are indeed good mergings of different ethnic music types and rock, and vocal usages are catchy. But that's the most I'll give.


----------



## Audrey (May 1, 2008)

Trias said:


> Yes, obviously, before a musician acquires technicality, he's inept at the instrument? Mind you, that's different from being technical and not showing it off all the time. Also, from classical music to various types of ethnic music, it has always progressed to technicality. None of the classical players were technically weak but knew theory very good. Actually, it was highly technical virtuosos that had capacity to unleash music of their imaginations through their instruments. That's why people like Paganini are considered greatest players of all the time. Not some (so-calledly) "emotionally" playing violinist.



You obviously missed entirely what I was talking about there. I'm not talking about a musician just starting playing an instrument and lacking technical ability. I'm talking about early music and how it wasn't created with large amounts of technicality in mind. Sure, you don't mean to imply early musicians who invented instruments we use now were inept musicians because their music was most definitely not technical.



> lack
> 
> • noun the state of being without or *not having enough of something*.
> 
> • verb (also lack for) be without or *deficient* in.



Yeah, I know, right? Lacking means you don't have something that you require.

For example, I don't have 3 arms and 4 legs, but I do not lack 3 arms and 4 legs because I was never meant to have 3 arms and 4 legs.



Funny how all of the descriptions of this word on this page confirm what I just said, whether it's being used as a noun or a verb.


----------



## Trias (May 1, 2008)

Audrey said:


> You obviously missed entirely what I was talking about there. I'm not talking about a musician just starting playing an instrument and lacking technical ability. I'm talking about early music and how it wasn't created with large amounts of technicality in mind. Sure, you don't mean to imply early musicians who invented instruments we use now were inept musicians because their music was most definitely not technical.



 Point is that, technicality is not something you take as an aim for, it's something you acquire with hard work over years (for some people, months) and it's a natural progress, for the most time. Most of the early instrument were not suitable for playing fast, so yes, indeed, it wasn't technical when it came to speed. But technicality is not just speed, and many of those instruments were used with decent profiency, I assure you. Since most of the instruments are based on others, makes of the instruments had already gone a decent way as well. Unless we get to learn the very first instrument and how it was played, it's needless to go any further on that.



> Yeah, I know, right? Lacking means you don't have something that you require.
> 
> For example, I don't have 3 arms and 4 legs, but I do not lack 3 arms and 4 legs because I was never meant to have 3 arms and 4 legs.
> 
> ...



 You know what your problem is, Audrie? Something obvious is there and it does not confirm any damn thing about your cause, yet you state it actually does.

 Music is not Human Anatomy. I'll quote again;



> lack
> 
> ? noun the state of being without or not having enough of something.
> 
> ...



 If you are in a state of being without technicality: you lack technicality.
 If you don't have enough technicality: you lack technicality.
 If you be without technicality or deficient in it: You lack technicality.
 If you don't have technicality: you lack technicality.

 Whether you're supposed to have it or not does not matter according to these, Oxford Dictionary itself and wikipedia. 

 Your way out here is the "human" example, but you know, humans with more limbs is much rare thing compared to technicality in music, especially music of a few century ago. If lots of humans had tendency to progress towards having more limbs, I assure you, we'd use lack for them as well.


----------



## Trias (May 1, 2008)

Double-post: wee, almost a page. Hurray, full throttle, Two Self-Convincedly Right Music Gurus.


----------



## Audrey (May 1, 2008)

Music is always worth argu- ...I mean, intense discussions. You should log into MSN more so we don't kill this thread so much.


----------



## Starrk (May 1, 2008)

Ashes Divide, Trivium, Iced Earth, Atreyu, As I Lay Dying, HIM, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, Iron Maiden, Killswitch Engage, Korn, Lamb of God, Lost Prophets, Megadeath, Metallica, Mudvayne, Slipknot, Nirvana, Pantera, Saliva, Slayer, System of a Down and The Used.

-Zarakira.


----------



## Trias (May 1, 2008)

... 

 *sob* *sob*

 Really, it's really touching for our thread to turn back to _good old flaming_ from semi-intellectual music analysis with mild teases flying around.

 *sob*

 ...


----------



## Audrey (May 1, 2008)

Now we just need X in here to finish this one.

I need more music like OM, but even among doom metal bands, they seem to be pretty much unique.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 1, 2008)

can never go wrong with some Sleep


----------



## Audrey (May 1, 2008)

It's not the same, even though it's some of the same guys. OM is like Tibetan chant stoner metal, and there's no guitar so it has a really unique sound.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 1, 2008)

yeah i know, im just saying though, you can never go wrong with some Sleep


----------



## nanni (May 2, 2008)

I need some help

Led Zeppelin: metal or rock?(other?)


----------



## Audrey (May 2, 2008)

Hard rock with blues, psychedelic and other influences. They influenced metal, but aren't really metal. Still an important band.


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2008)

Not Metal = Not Important.


----------



## ssj2yugi (May 2, 2008)

correction.... Not Good Music = Not Important xD


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2008)

Well, I was waiting for someone to go apeshit all over it, but you made me tip my hand. 

Now we'll never know.


----------



## Audrey (May 2, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Not Metal = Not Important.



Influential to metal = important X3

In all honesty, I don't even wanna think of how different the genre would be had they not existed.


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2008)

No one caught my sarcasm, not even with the pek smilie. 

BOO


----------



## Audrey (May 2, 2008)

I caught it, which is why there's a X3 after what I said.


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I caught it, which is why there's a X3 after what I said.


----------



## Trias (May 2, 2008)

Wow, that's quite scary. Almost as scary as an amateur Gothic Metal band cover.


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2008)

That's how I roll at the club.


----------



## Trias (May 2, 2008)

Silky.........


----------



## Vongola (May 3, 2008)

Itachi Uchiha{RedSparrow} said:


> Ashes Divide, Trivium, Iced Earth, Atreyu, As I Lay Dying, HIM, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, Iron Maiden, Killswitch Engage, Korn, Lamb of God, Lost Prophets, Megadeath, Metallica, Mudvayne, Slipknot, Nirvana, Pantera, Saliva, Slayer, System of a Down and The Used.
> 
> -Zarakira.



Theres a lot of shit in you're post.
Lost Prophets? Fuck off...


----------



## manos87 (May 3, 2008)

With a name like red sparow, we can only love this guy 

even if he mispells megadeth


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2008)

I need new Red Sparowes.


----------



## manos87 (May 6, 2008)

But you also need to listen to the new Jucifer album.

Probably the best 2008 album till now


----------



## Trias (May 6, 2008)

Wow, that's some unexpected overrating from you, Manos. There are some cool songs there with very nice voice and some cool drums, but it's hardly any best, not even probably.

 Chick and her attitude with the guitar is very hot tho.


----------



## manos87 (May 6, 2008)

It's either overrating and enthusiasm or underrating of the other releases until now. 

As my favourite releases for 2008 till now are not metal :RPWL and Portishead...

Anyway time will tell... The album has from doom to alternative or grind influences. Give it a few more listenings

Really, which metal albums are your favourites till now?


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2008)

Trias favorite band is Cynic.

His favorite album is Focus.

There are no others.

His child will be named Chuck.

He will paint his house, car, wife like the cover of Focus.

He wants Focus to be played at his Wedding, Funeral, Child Births, Sporting Events and every notable event which he attends.


----------



## manos87 (May 6, 2008)

So he has a really good taste


----------



## Trias (May 6, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Trias favorite band is Cynic.
> 
> His favorite album is Focus.
> 
> ...



 Interesting ways of mocking people for someone who'd have a juicy, hot orgy with band members of BTA. 

 Apparently, I've never said that my favourite band is Cynic, I've said that Cynic is a top tier band, and said that Focus is one of the very few albums that are near-perfect, yet it's indeed my favourite album. 

 And seriously, this gets boring Doc, when someone everytime says "lulz Trias, he's always right " or "lulz Cynic is the best band no other thing is worth listening" everytime I say "that's not it" or "you overrate them" seriously.  You guys had better do not awaken the lil' flamer inside me.


----------



## manos87 (May 6, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Really, which metal albums are your favourites till now?



But you didn't answer my question thou

You also doc


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2008)

Trias said:


> Interesting ways of mocking people for someone who'd have a juicy, hot orgy with band members of BTA.
> 
> Apparently, I've never said that my favourite band is Cynic, I've said that Cynic is a top tier band, and said that Focus is one of the very few albums that are near-perfect, yet it's indeed my favourite album.
> 
> And seriously, this gets boring Doc, when someone everytime says "lulz Trias, he's always right " or "lulz Cynic is the best band no other thing is worth listening" everytime I say "that's not it" or "you overrate them" seriously.  You guys had better do not awaken the lil' flamer inside me.


 
lol flames

BT...A isn't even in my favorite band list. 

Did you not catch the joke?   I'm very well aware that this is the case, otherwise the whole thing doesn't make sense.  You've stated it several times, and I've taken note of it; it's called hyperbole, and it's used in conjunction with sarcasm to make light of your tastes.  

Flamer?


----------



## Audrey (May 6, 2008)

So what metal band am I obsessed with?


----------



## manos87 (May 6, 2008)

nu???


----------



## Trias (May 6, 2008)

Audrey said:


> So what metal band am I obsessed with?



 Amoseurs. Obviously


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2008)

The metal band I'm obsessed with?

KoRn.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 6, 2008)

Trias said:


> Interesting ways of mocking people for someone who'd have a juicy, hot orgy with band members of BTA.
> 
> Apparently, I've never said that my favourite band is Cynic, I've said that Cynic is a top tier band, and said that Focus is one of the very few albums that are near-perfect, yet it's indeed my favourite album.
> 
> And seriously, this gets boring Doc, when someone everytime says "lulz Trias, he's always right " or "lulz Cynic is the best band no other thing is worth listening" everytime I say "that's not it" or "you overrate them" seriously.  You guys had better do not awaken the lil' flamer inside me.



I love how you dont deny that your kid will be called Chuck


----------



## Audrey (May 6, 2008)

Trias said:


> Amoseurs. Obviously



Nah, there's bands I listen to way more, and I don't think _Ruines Humaines_ is the best EP ever made.


----------



## Trias (May 6, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol flames
> 
> BT...A isn't even in my favorite band list.
> 
> ...



 If BTA is not in your favourite band list, neither is Cynic in mine. 

 Also, I did catch this joke, as well as the previous 4539 ones. It just gets rather boring after a while. 

 *insert streotypical flaming quote here*


----------



## Trias (May 6, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> I love how you dont deny that your kid will be called Chuck



 You've got a problem with that? 



Audrey said:


> Nah, there's bands I listen to way more, and I don't think _Ruines Humaines_ is the best EP ever made.



 You didn't take the name of a member of those bands you listen to way more, also, "more listening" does not equal "being favourite band"  Hell yes I'm right again someone stop me HAHEIMEVI- *gets shot in the head*


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2008)

Trias said:


> If BTA is not in your favourite band list, neither is Cynic in mine.
> 
> Also, I did catch this joke, as well as the previous 4539 ones. It just gets rather boring after a while.
> 
> *insert streotypical flaming quote here*


 
Damn, my explanation was a joke too. 

Blast Beats.

*insert stereotypical anti flaming maneuver here*


----------



## Trias (May 6, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Damn, my explanation was a joke too.
> 
> Blast Beats.
> 
> *insert stereotypical anti flaming maneuver here*



 Endless Solos.

 *insert fetish porn link here*


----------



## Audrey (May 6, 2008)

Trias said:


> You didn't take the name of a member of those bands you listen to way more, also, "more listening" does not equal "being favourite band"  Hell yes I'm right again someone stop me HAHEIMEVI- *gets shot in the head*



That isn't the only reason I chose this name. X3

Anyhow, I don't think I have any single metal band that I obsess over or revere over everyone else. I couldn't narrow it down to less than 20 or so.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2008)

Trias said:


> Endless Solos.
> 
> *insert fetish porn link here*


 
Prog.

*insert porno with cheesy metal as a soundtrack*



Audrey said:


> That isn't the only reason I chose this name. X3
> 
> Anyhow, I don't think I have any single metal band that I obsess over or revere over everyone else. I couldn't narrow it down to less than 20 or so.


 
Pfffft

My list is _easily_ in the hundreds.


----------



## Trias (May 6, 2008)

Audrey said:


> That isn't the only reason I chose this name. X3
> 
> Anyhow, I don't think I have any single metal band that I obsess over or revere over everyone else. I couldn't narrow it down to less than 20 or so.



 So it's one of the reasons you chose it? HA! 

 Sorry, but neither do I. Cynic has the musicians I adore most, and released the album that's my favourite, probably, along with only a few namely albums, but they're lots of bands I like nearly as much as Cynic.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Prog.
> *insert porno with cheesy metal as a soundtrack*


 
 *insert rape scene with Pink Floyd music* (which actually happened quite a lot in 80's Turkish films, lol)



> Pfffft
> My list is _easily_ in the hundreds.



 Have no knowledge/elitism to narrow it down, obviously.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2008)

Nope, I'm just so indie that I know EVERY good band. Ever.


----------



## Trias (May 6, 2008)

Get your indie ass outta here then, this is a metal thread.

 (Sweet merciful gods, I just love how some words do have millions of meanings.)


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2008)

Indie metal? :amazed

I mean, metal fuck yeah 666hailsatain!


----------



## manos87 (May 6, 2008)

Plz stop the off-topic...

Let's talk about Warrel Dane's incredible ability in Paul Simon covers!!


----------



## Trias (May 6, 2008)

Flo Mourier injured his leg and the band left the tour.

 Omg, this is serious news, I'm right now sacrificing two pre-teen virgins right here so his leg can heal faster.


----------



## ChaochroX (May 7, 2008)

just got back from seeing Megadeth in the Gigantour. I'm happy cause they played everything I wanted so I'm feeling pretty good right now but I'm fucking tired. Awesome show though and I look forward to Maiden in June.


----------



## Trias (May 7, 2008)

And the other bands?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 7, 2008)

God fucking damnit. I started a trend in the MD.

Endless solos and blast beats ftw!


----------



## Innocence (May 7, 2008)

Metal fans UNITE!


----------



## CalRahhh (May 7, 2008)

Interesting how you make fun of endless blastbeats throughout the thread and then bring up the drummer of Cryptopsy 

_In The Kingdom Where Everything Dies, the Sky Is Mortal_ came on shuffle this morning on my ipod. I'd forgotten how awsome Cryptopsy were.


----------



## King (May 7, 2008)

In rap/hip-hop, many people have that one album that no matter what anyone says or thinks about the album, the album will always be that one that makes them stick with the genre and gives them heart.

I want to get into metal.

So what is that album for you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 7, 2008)

As metal itself is a blanket term with many very different sounding sub-genres; Thats really hard if not impossible to peg.


----------



## Audrey (May 7, 2008)

King said:


> In rap/hip-hop, many people have that one album that no matter what anyone says or thinks about the album, the album will always be that one that makes them stick with the genre and gives them heart.
> 
> I want to get into metal.
> 
> So what is that album for you, if you don't mind me asking?



There's so many different kinds of metal, and a lot of them sound very different. You can't really compare Burzum to Dream Theater and you can't compare Gorguts to Iron Maiden. It's one of the most diverse areas of music.

Your best bet would be to have some idea of what you want to hear in metal, and then ask us for help to get into whatever that is. My advice would be to check out bands from some different styles of metal and let us know what you'd like to get into based on what you heard. Then we can help you.


----------



## King (May 7, 2008)

How many types of metal are there, first of all?


----------



## Audrey (May 7, 2008)

Just some examples would be heavy metal, thrash metal, doom metal, speed metal, power metal, progressive metal, symphonic metal, gothic metal, avant-garde metal, industrial metal, death metal, black metal, stoner doom, funeral doom, sludge, folk metal and viking metal. There's quite a few others, but reading that should give you some idea of the variety in the genre.

Oh, and most of these have subgenres, too.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 7, 2008)

King said:


> How many types of metal are there, first of all?



Dozens, if not hundreds.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 8, 2008)

Yu's right, without defining exactly what you are looking for in your metal, it would be impossible to recommend an album. Though I'd suggest getting into the classics and more traditional stuff before delving into the more extreme material. I'd start off with having a look at these:

*Judas Priest* - _Painkiller_
*Metallica *- _Ride The Lightning_
*Black Sabbath* - _Paranoid_
*Iron Maiden* - _Piece Of Mind_
*Dream Theater* - _Awake_ or _Images and Words_
*Megadeth*- _Rust In Peace_

Though, like has been said, metal is a massive genre with nearly limitless variety, and you will be able to judge the genre fairly just by listening to a couple of albums, such as those above.


----------



## manos87 (May 8, 2008)

First Of All
*Black Sabbath*-Paranoid
*Iron Maiden*-The Number Of The Beast
*Judas Priest*-Painkiller
*Metallica*-Master Of Puppets


Power Metal: *Helloween*-Keeper Of The Seven Keys ptI,II
Thrash Metal: *Slayer*-Seasons In The Abyss
Doom Metal: *Candlemass*-Nightfall
Black Metal: *Mayhem*-De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas
Epic Metal: *Manowar*-Into Glory Ride
*Bathory*-Hammerheart
Death Metal: *Death*-Leprosy
*Morbid Angel*-Covenant
Progressive Metal: *Queensryche*-Operation Mindcrime 
*Dream Theater*-Images And Words
Gothic Metal: *Paradise Lost*-Draconian Times
Folk Metal: *Skyclad*-A Burnt Offering For The Bone Idol
Speed Metal: *Helloween*-Walls Of Jericho
Post Metal: *Isis*-Oceanic



And these are just a few of the cornerstone albums in our music, among hundreds of others


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 8, 2008)

> How many types of metal are there, first of all?



In general, sans the sub-sub-sub genres, you have:

Doom/Sludge Metal (ex. Crowbar, Pentagram, Cathedral)
Thrash/Speed Metal (ex. Metallica, Slayer, Whiplash)
Heavy/Traditional Metal (ex. Black Sabbath, Manowar, Iron Maiden)
Progressive Metal (ex. Dream Theater, later Blind Guardian)
Death/Grind (ex. Death, Suffocation, Napalm Death)
Black Metal (ex. Bathory, Burzum, Mayhem)
Power Metal (ex. early Blind Guardian, Dragonforce)



> So what is that album for you, if you don't mind me asking?



It's a tie between:

*Power & Pain* by *Whiplash*

and

*Painkiller* by *Judas Priest*


----------



## Buskuv (May 8, 2008)

King said:


> In rap/hip-hop, many people have that one album that no matter what anyone says or thinks about the album, the album will always be that one that makes them stick with the genre and gives them heart.
> 
> I want to get into metal.
> 
> So what is that album for you, if you don't mind me asking?


 
The album that got me into Metal?

It wasn't so much an album (Probably either the song A Change of Seasons or the album Awake), but the band Dream Theater; even if I don't really like them as I used to, I still have a soft spot for 'em.  Don't start your metal journey listening to them. 

Metal has a lot of genres - and, as much as some people don't want to admit it, a good portion of them are legitimately described and useful to describe the music.  It may seem pointless, but trust me, Drone Metal is different from Folk Metal.


----------



## Trias (May 8, 2008)

Download Pain of Salvation discography, you might just love the whole metal genre when you listen to the song "Used" heh, and of course, the later albums.

 Apparently, Cell, could you please tell me what the fuck is later Blind Guardian if not power metal? And seriously, if you think that "Early" BG is power metal and the later is not, then you know about metal as much as a MTV anchorgirl.


----------



## Buskuv (May 8, 2008)

Pain of Salvation is liek my omg favrite bnad ever.


----------



## manos87 (May 8, 2008)

Mine too 


Oh and

Industrial Metal: *Ministry*-Psalm 69: The way to succeed and the way to suck eggs


----------



## King (May 8, 2008)

Checking out some of the recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## Altron (May 8, 2008)

Master Of Puppets is one album IMO someone should listen too if they want to get into metal since it is what got me into metal and i still list it as one of my top 5 albums.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 8, 2008)

Kill Em' All > Master of Puppets by a long shot. Kill Em' All is more accessible and up-beat.


----------



## Audrey (May 8, 2008)

I got into the metal I listen to from Burzum's _Filosofem_, Deathspell Omega's _Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice_ and Sad Legend's self-titled album.


----------



## Trias (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, we share your pain.


----------



## Altron (May 8, 2008)

Cell said:


> Kill Em' All > Master of Puppets by a long shot. Kill Em' All is more accessible and up-beat.



The only songs on Kill Em I actually Like Are The Four Horsemen, Motorbreath, and Metal Militia.


----------



## Audrey (May 8, 2008)

Trias said:


> Yeah, we share your pain.



The only album in that list which was remotely painful was the one from Deathspell Omega. That's a pretty extreme listen for someone who's never really listened to any type of metal or heavy music.


----------



## Trias (May 8, 2008)

You should stop taking things so serious.


----------



## Audrey (May 8, 2008)

Maybe that applies to you, because my answer was sarcasm even though it's also true.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 8, 2008)

I got into metal from System Of A Down 

ZOMG new Aborted out soon


----------



## manos87 (May 9, 2008)

Cell said:


> Kill Em' All is more accessible and up-beat.



Kill em all is pure bay area thrash.


Who's the hot chick at your sig?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 9, 2008)

She's a Suicide Girl. I dunno her name, but I have three photo sets of her. I'll PM em' to you, if you want.


----------



## Buskuv (May 9, 2008)

Ocean's of Sadness is some pretty good Prog Metal.

But I keep wanting to listen to Mindflow or Pain of Salvation when I listen to them.


----------



## ssj2yugi (May 9, 2008)

Anyone ever listen to *Eluveitie*?  I bought their album _Slania _and they sound like a mix of *Korpiklaani *and* Dark Tranquillity*.  I'd recommend it for fans of either band


----------



## Trias (May 9, 2008)

Ven was not very good and I hadn't cared much about them back there, but then Spirit came out and it was fucking sucking brilliant, I'd say that, even though the style is not that similar, now that Ensiferum's later stuff clearly went down the shit, Eluveitie is the rising star of the pagan themed hybrid genre.


----------



## ssj2yugi (May 9, 2008)

I need to check out _Spirit _now.  I also came across the new *Arsis* album _We Are The Nightmare_ and it's pretty fucking great as well.  I'm liking it much more than _United In Regret_


----------



## manos87 (May 9, 2008)

Cell said:


> She's a Suicide Girl. I dunno her name, but I have three photo sets of her. I'll PM em' to you, if you want.



Feel free to do so 




The new opeth rocks. After 5 listenings i am close at "getting in" the album. Akerfeldt is a lunatic! He even detunes his guitar for the ending of a song. Respect! He has learned a lot from Steven Wilson


----------



## Trias (May 9, 2008)

Suicide girls 

 Opeth is certainly getting more experimental, but I couldn't dig out anything that resembled Wilson, actually. But note that I have not been able to dig through all the Watershed songs. (And really, what's so special about detuning guitar?)

 You should've noticed some parts in the Lotus Eater, Manos. That reminded me of some other stuff than Willie.


----------



## ChaochroX (May 9, 2008)

Trias said:


> And the other bands?



Sorry for the late reply but the other bands were:
High on Fire
Job for a Cowboy
Children of Bodem
and
In Flames

I was there mainly for Megadeth though. I thought CoB was pretty good but I don't like growling so much so...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 9, 2008)

Job for a Cowboy are very meh... I like their first EP, tho.


----------



## ChaochroX (May 9, 2008)

they were certainly meh at the concert. The singer had one move that I was really getting tired of and like a said I'm not a big fan of growling and thats all they were.


----------



## manos87 (May 10, 2008)

Trias said:


> Suicide girls
> 
> Opeth is certainly getting more experimental, but I couldn't dig out anything that resembled Wilson, actually. But note that I have not been able to dig through all the Watershed songs. (And really, what's so special about detuning guitar?)
> 
> You should've noticed some parts in the Lotus Eater, Manos. That reminded me of some other stuff than Willie.



In fact, the Wilson influences were more in the previous album, but they continue to exist (in the sound and the production, mainly at the non-hard parts)

The special about detuning his guitar during the song is that i haven't heard it from anyone else 

Heir Apparent, except from being one of the best songs in the album, also reminds us of the legendary US metal band! But i doubt Akerfeldt knows them 


That's for now, I'm going to Jon Oliva's concert in a few hours. Cheers


----------



## Lord Yu (May 10, 2008)

Job For A Cowboy is best when covered by Spongebob.


----------



## 64palms (May 10, 2008)

If you guys haven't tried out Cirith Gorgor, you should.
They're fucking amazing.


----------



## Audrey (May 10, 2008)

I find them to be highly mediocre. They aren't bad, but there's just better black metal bands that make music about Lord of the Rings, and just in general, too.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 10, 2008)

It was coming from a Tokio Hotel fan, Audrey. Of course it's going to be mediocre.


----------



## Audrey (May 10, 2008)

I've never even listened to Tokio Hotel. I'm just guessing they're really terrible.


----------



## 64palms (May 10, 2008)

I'm not a Tokio Hotel fan, but I swear you guys are turning me into one with your faggotry.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 10, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I've never even listened to Tokio Hotel. I'm just guessing they're really terrible.



I'd rather squeeze my ball sack with a garlic press than listen to Tokio Hotel


----------



## 64palms (May 10, 2008)

A lot of Cirith Gorgor's stuff I wouldn't say is my favorite Black Metal, but the song Darkness Returns just blows me away.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 11, 2008)

Bolt Thrower are so lush <33 World Eater is just such a class song


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2008)

I never really got into Bolt Thrower's early stuff, although I did like The IVth Crusade. My favourite of theirs is Those Once Loyal.


----------



## Kusajishi (May 11, 2008)

check out 

Melodic death metal I hope you guys will enjoy it!

tell me what you think anyway its my freakin band hah!


----------



## destroy_musick (May 11, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I never really got into Bolt Thrower's early stuff, although I did like The IVth Crusade. My favourite of theirs is Those Once Loyal.



boooo, early deathgrind Bolt Thrower pwns their later stuff in every way


----------



## Trias (May 11, 2008)

Bolt Thrower's vocals are.. like the, mediocrest brutals ever, but still, it's kinda charming as well. Still, they just bore me after a while; it sounds way too same to me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 11, 2008)

Bolt Thrower are crusty death metal. D8


----------



## Trias (May 11, 2008)

Oh, I just remembered another reason for which I disliked them... they had said they were doing "Battle Metal" sometime ago. Lol, reminds me of the Love Metal retardness.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> boooo, early deathgrind Bolt Thrower pwns their later stuff in every way



I just found it kinda dull. They didn't seem to have any energy to the songs, unlike on their later stuff. _Last Stand Of Humanity_ ftw


----------



## Audrey (May 11, 2008)

Trias said:


> Oh, I just remembered another reason for which I disliked them... they had said they were doing "Battle Metal" sometime ago. Lol, reminds me of the Love Metal retardness.



Turisas and a few other bands have also called their own music that same thing. That must make it a genre! X3


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2008)

Metal Hammer UK called Nevermore battle metal


----------



## destroy_musick (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Trias (May 12, 2008)

@Audrie / ...well, then I'm immediately starting a genre called Atmospheric Dick Metal with a few fellow bands.

 It'll revolutionize the scene. 



Skeksis said:


> Metal Hammer UK called Nevermore battle metal



 Is that serious? (Yes yes I see teh zaru smiley over thar, but really, is that serious?)


----------



## CalRahhh (May 12, 2008)

Trias said:


> Is that serious? (Yes yes I see teh zaru smiley over thar, but really, is that serious?)



Sadly, yes it is. In the xmas 2005 issue, in a special called 'Dead Hot 50 of 2006'



> _Why 2006? Cos proper fucking battle metal is proper fucking back! The unhappy minions had been getting restless with the same old three-minute shit that had no ambition further than radio play. So metal fans returned to the womb, rediscovering that battle metal's where it's at. And Nevermore are a prime example of how to do it right_


----------



## Trias (May 12, 2008)

..........................

 wow... just... wow.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 12, 2008)

Metal hammer - getting it wrong almost all the time


----------



## Trias (May 12, 2008)

That'd make a good DeMotivational.


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 12, 2008)

Pirate Metal>Battle Metal.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT2kpKKAY-8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audrey (May 12, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Pirate Metal>Battle Metal.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT2kpKKAY-8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I always wondered that that band actually sounded like. It's so boring.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 12, 2008)

Ah, yes, generic power metal. It's alright, I guess.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (May 12, 2008)

ello everyone 

im a metal fan

i like mosty old metal bands


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 12, 2008)

What bands?


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (May 12, 2008)

guns and roses

motley crue

metallica

judas priest

led zepplin

iron maiden

black sabbath

ac/dc

just to name a few


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 12, 2008)

> guns and roses



Not metal.



> motley crue



Bad metal.



> led zepplin



Not metal.



> ac/dc



Not metal.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (May 12, 2008)

lol

ok, do you like any of the bands listed?


----------



## destroy_musick (May 13, 2008)

Cell doesnt like anything. If he spent his time talking about the things he loved as much as the things he hates, i might actually mistake him for being a fun loving guy


----------



## manos87 (May 13, 2008)

Rion Ryuzaki said:


> lol
> 
> ok, do you like any of the bands listed?



Of course we like 'em. The metal as well as the hard rock bands you mentioned. 

How could we not like bands that have influenced most of the metal bands that came out afterwards?


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (May 13, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Cell doesnt like anything. If he spent his time talking about the things he loved as much as the things he hates, i might actually mistake him for being a fun loving guy



lol





manos87 said:


> Of course we like 'em. The metal as well as the hard rock bands you mentioned.
> 
> How could we not like bands that have influenced most of the metal bands that came out afterwards?



cool!!

who is your fav?


----------



## Trias (May 13, 2008)

Witcher said:


> Not metal.



 Not metal. (You said so, heh.)


----------



## Trias (May 13, 2008)

Corpsepaint and spikes are not metal, they're gay. 

 Hey Manos, I'm uploading Gordian Knot albums to pimp them right now, why don't you do me a favour and write a short review about them? That'd save my busy-head from some work, since I can't stop my damn hands from writing a goddamn full page when I start writing.


----------



## manos87 (May 13, 2008)

Oh, Gordian Knot! You rule.

For those who don't know, they play extremely technical progressive metal, with jazz fusion and tons of insanity. Which means we can call them avant-garde. 


GK's mastermind, bassist Sean Malone is part of the legendary Cynic and plays at their only album "Focus", which is an all-time masterpiece.

Bill Bruford is one of the best drummers ever, having played for Yes, King Crimson (for many many albums, with "Larks' Tongues In Aspic" among them), Pavlov's Dog and many others. No need to say anything else.

Jason Gobel on the guitars also plays at Cynic's "Focus", and believe me, few guitarists can claim to be nearly as good as him.




Among other great names to have joined the band in the past are Ron Jarzombek, (ex-Watchtower, Spastic Ink), Jim Matheos (Fates Warning), John Myung (Dream Theater), Paul Masvidal (Cynic, Death) and more. 

They have released 2 albums, the self-titled in 1999 and "Emergent" in 2003, with the first one being a bit better. Both of them are perfect examples of "open-mindness" and overwhelming musicianship.

If you are a musician yourself, you are gonna worship them. Otherwise, if you love them, you are either a weirdo, or you have been listening to weird music for quite a long time. Or maybe both 


Anyway they kick ass!


----------



## ssj2yugi (May 13, 2008)

That write-up made me cream my pants 3 times.  Whenever you get this shit uploaded you better hit me up with a link


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2008)

Shaun Baxter, ya heard 'im?

If not, do it.

Now, Jazz Metal heads.


----------



## Trias (May 13, 2008)

He thought he was another one to make a new genre by simply making an album name, geez. 

 ...uhh... by the way... my hd just failed.... right now, it's stuck after "Verifying DMI Pool Data" part if I attach the archieves HD, where my music stuff resides. 

 Any thought on how to solve that? (And no, it's not about master-slave thing since I had already done that and had no problem with it)


----------



## Trias (May 13, 2008)

Witcher said:


> But we agree that tits aren't metal.



 But men have tits too.


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2008)

No dear, those are called moobs.


----------



## Trias (May 13, 2008)

They're called Mods? You're right lad


----------



## mystictrunks (May 19, 2008)

I need disco-metal.


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2008)

Estradasphere does it sometimes, Pain of Salvation has one song, and Carnival in Coal does it a bit.  There is a band that does it, I'm sure, but I haven't found it.


----------



## manos87 (May 19, 2008)

As doc said, [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrHVmksnV9k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrael (May 19, 2008)

Disco-metal? This is the closest to it I've come across:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oi-8xl7uZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manos87 (May 19, 2008)

Well, are you sure you're able to tell between disco and trance?


----------



## Tyrael (May 19, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Well, are you sure you're able to tell between disco and trance?



No...

I'm kinda narrow like that, dismissing disco and dance and trance and the likes into one category I generally avoid. My music tastes are all rather narrow and ignorant.


----------



## Audrey (May 19, 2008)

Sigh did a track called "A Sunset Song" which is also disco metal. I haven't found any bands that play that style on more than one song, though.


----------



## Trias (May 20, 2008)

Man.

 Stop.

 With.

 New.

 Genres.

 Please.

 And a wikipedia entry about Disco Metal won't make it any apparent as well.

 I mean... it's Disco Metal guys, Disco Metal... what's next? Parade Metal? Oh wait they've already done that...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 20, 2008)

Anything called "disco metal" is gayer than Freddy Mercury rolling skating, topless with a dildo up his butt.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 20, 2008)

Oh X and his colorful analogies.


----------



## Trias (May 20, 2008)

Considering that Freddie was gay to begin with, that'd be the quite an accomplishment. Though I'd rather have him have sex with some dildo instead of some real guy. At least he'd still be singing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 20, 2008)

Seriously, Freddy Mercury was fucking awesome.


----------



## manos87 (May 20, 2008)

Seriously, Freddy Mercury is the greatest singer of all time.

I can't get it any clearer than that.

And whoever disagrees is simply.......................... wrong!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 20, 2008)

He's a good singer, but being a talented vocalist =/= greatest singer of all time.

Vocalists like Bob Mould and Billy Bragg have much more raw emotion in their voice, very evident when Bob was in Husker Du (listen to New Day Rising, now!).


----------



## Audrey (May 20, 2008)

I don't think anyone has more emotion in their voice than Freddie Mercury, especially on his piano songs and some of the last ones that he recorded, a few of which are some of the only songs that make me feel sad. His voice gives me chills. It's a shame that he's gone. 



I'm really excited. The new Darkspace is out in 10 days.


----------



## Lamb (May 20, 2008)

I've been enjoying Hardingrock's debut recently. Some of the tracks are overly hokey and hard to take serious, but I kind of enjoy it, even if Avdrey will immediately hate on Ihsahn. X3


----------



## Audrey (May 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, but everything he's ever involved in has been pretty average and his growling is really bad.


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2008)

Guys, guys, I have some good musics for youuuuuuuuuuu

IWRESTLEDABEAR ONCE is some fun music.


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2008)

Disco is metal is what happened to KISS when they sold out


sad really because KISS ALIVE! is still one of my alltime favourite albums


----------



## manos87 (May 21, 2008)

@Lamb: Hardingrock released a great album indeed


----------



## Trias (May 21, 2008)

lol Freddie Mercury is not the greatest singer of all times lol

 lol Kiss didn't sell out lol

 lol still no naruto spoilers lol

 lol rofl lol


----------



## destroy_musick (May 21, 2008)

i dont see how Kiss can sell out. unless im mistaken, their goal was to ALWAYS make a shit load of money, lay alot of women and generally get to where they are now


----------



## Trias (May 21, 2008)

Well, technically, there was a time when they started wearing no make ups,


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 21, 2008)

Kiss are generally right boring, but are fun for parties n' shit. Then again, metal has bored me lately (other than the speed/thrash/trad stuff I've been spinning).


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> i dont see how Kiss can sell out. unless im mistaken, their goal was to ALWAYS make a shit load of money, lay alot of women and generally get to where they are now



Well obviously KISS's entire goal was capitalizm so they followed the money and got most of their fans all pissed off and gained a whole bunch of new ones

people who liked them before hand saw it as selling out


----------



## Trias (May 21, 2008)

Cell said:


> Kiss are generally right boring, but are fun for parties n' shit. Then again, metal has bored me lately (other than the speed/thrash/trad stuff I've been spinning).



 You've just proven to be gayer than old Freddie.


----------



## Trias (May 21, 2008)

ok I haven't seen the sig, anyone with a sig like that can't be anything but heterosexual.

 Where have you found that, bastard?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 21, 2008)

I found it on SectaChan. 

Want the entire set?


----------



## Trias (May 21, 2008)

Do you really ask?


----------



## igneus somes (May 21, 2008)

hey dudes, i need sum ideas how to make a girl suffer, ....
lol off topic XD i listen to behemoth, gorgoroth , belpegor, immortal, 1349


----------



## Trias (May 21, 2008)

Actually, I'm more interested in a Rukia-cosplay (of same age limit, heh) I had seen sometime ago. It was not asian, like this, and it was... umhn.... hotter. much hotter.

 Have you seen antyhing fits to that?


----------



## Trias (May 21, 2008)

Need ideas to make a girl suffer? 

 How about this:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 21, 2008)

> behemoth, gorgoroth , belpegor, immortal, 1349



Perfect. Just what we need, more black metal fans. Ugh.


----------



## Trias (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, we should take them to a plane tellin' them there's a big Black Metal fest up in the air and kick 'em out while flyin' over an amish village.


----------



## igneus somes (May 21, 2008)

haha, very open minded metallersyou guys XD    , anyways i also like, machine head, slayer, annotations of an autopsy, devildriver, turisas, the red chord, metallica, saxon, ensiferum, berzerker, death, in flames, korn, dimmu borgir, mushroomhead (and others...)


----------



## Trias (May 21, 2008)

Perfect. Just what we need, more sell-out metal fans. Ugh 

 heh, just kiddin'. Except for the korn. and dimmu burger.


----------



## igneus somes (May 21, 2008)

sick  dimmuburger (is tht metalocalypse !!??)


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2008)

Demon Burger makes me lol, but not in the good way.

Listen to IWRESTLEDABEARONCE


----------



## igneus somes (May 21, 2008)

hahah i know a flautist XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 21, 2008)

igneus somes said:


> haha, very open minded metallersyou guys XD    , anyways i also like, machine head, slayer, annotations of an autopsy, devildriver, turisas, the red chord, metallica, saxon, ensiferum, berzerker, death, in flames, korn, dimmu borgir, mushroomhead (and others...)



Pretty good taste in metal... but KoRn aren't metal.


----------



## igneus somes (May 21, 2008)

Cell said:


> Pretty good taste in metal... but KoRn aren't metal.



yeah i know, i just like em, i also like lamb of god job for a cowboy etc............


----------



## Audrey (May 21, 2008)

Trias said:


> lol Freddie Mercury is not the greatest singer of all times lol



In rock or metal, most likely he is. In general music, no. If you disagree, feel free to tell me who's better than him in that idiom.


----------



## igneus somes (May 21, 2008)

black metal aaudrey  keep fuckin blastin dude!!


----------



## Audrey (May 21, 2008)

igneus somes said:


> black metal aaudrey  keep fuckin blastin dude!!



I don't even know what to say. X3


----------



## Trias (May 21, 2008)

Audrey said:


> In rock or metal, most likely he is. In general music, no. If you disagree, feel free to tell me who's better than him in that idiom.



 Lol no he is not. 

 Also, if you disagree, feel free to check up "whose voice would you want to have" thread, many of the male names there (I wonder if I had said any females there heh) are ones that I think to be better than him, simply.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 21, 2008)

igneus somes said:


> yeah i know, i just like em, i also like lamb of god job for a cowboy etc............



Boring mainstream metal. I see.


----------



## 64palms (May 21, 2008)

So, anyone here listen to Mourning Beloveth?
The Mountains Are Mine is a fantastic song.


----------



## igneus somes (May 21, 2008)

audrey are you a girl :?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 21, 2008)

Yes, Audrey is a girl. She happens to enjoy black metal and shoegaze.


----------



## Trias (May 21, 2008)

Get to the queue, Igneus, we're still waiting for her to break up with her girlfriend, too.


----------



## manos87 (May 21, 2008)

I'm going to see in some months Titan Force and Crystal Viper and Jag Panzer!!!! Hail!!!:WOW

Since we don't want mainstream, let's talk about some pure kick-ass heavy metal, shouldn't we?


----------



## Trias (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, I think so. Have you guys heard new single of System of a Down?


----------



## Audrey (May 21, 2008)

Trias said:


> Also, if you disagree, feel free to check up "whose voice would you want to have" thread, many of the male names there (I wonder if I had said any females there heh) are ones that I think to be better than him, simply.



That's okay. Out of the ones that I recognize, he's definitely a better singer in terms of vocal ability, power, vocal control and versatility across multiple singing styles, even if you like them more. I have yet to see anyone else who sings anything aside from opera who's technically a better singer who's more versatile than Mr. Mercury.


----------



## Audrey (May 21, 2008)

igneus somes said:


> audrey are you a girl :?



... X3



Cell said:


> Yes, Audrey is a girl. She happens to enjoy black metal and shoegaze.



That's true.



Trias said:


> Get to the queue, Igneus, we're still waiting for her to break up with her girlfriend, too.



I don't even have a girlfriend. X3


----------



## CalRahhh (May 21, 2008)

Trias said:


> Yeah, I think so. Have you guys heard new single of System of a Down?



New SoaD single? they off hiatus?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 21, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I don't even have a girlfriend. X3



Yeah, I happen to be her boyfriend.


----------



## Audrey (May 21, 2008)

Cell said:


> Yeah, I happen to be her boyfriend.



Since when? X3

Oh, and you have rivals.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 21, 2008)

Metal lovin.X3


----------



## Audrey (May 21, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Metal lovin.X3



If we were going solely by shared metal taste, Yu tends to like more of the stuff I pimp than anyone else, so he'd win.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 21, 2008)

........


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 21, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Since when? X3
> 
> Oh, and you have rivals.



Since we met. You knew you loved me since the day you registered.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2008)

Kultur Shock, gypsy punk metal, how is that not awesome?


----------



## Audrey (May 21, 2008)

Cell said:


> Since we met. You knew you loved me since the day you registered.



Then who's that other girl in your signature? I'm totally leaving you.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 21, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Kultur Shock, gypsy punk metal, how is that not awesome?



I am intrigued.


----------



## igneus somes (May 22, 2008)

Trias said:


> Get to the queue, Igneus, we're still waiting for her to break up with her girlfriend, too.



haha  i guess im last on list then XD


----------



## manos87 (May 22, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Kultur Shock, gypsy punk metal, how is that not awesome?



Kultur Shock are ok, but Gogol Bordello are better


----------



## Trias (May 22, 2008)

Having seen both perform live in my town, I can easily say that Bordello is only slighly better, but albeit hellisly more overrated. Solely for that reason do I chose Kultur Shock.


----------



## igneus somes (May 22, 2008)

heya trias


----------



## Trias (May 22, 2008)

Heya, ingeus. If you haven't already done so, I advise you to check out pimping section and sign up at the pimping list topic, in order to get the coolest and latest suff and awesomeness tha users around here pimp.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 22, 2008)

That Control Denied you pimped rules, Trias. I had that on CD, but I sold it. ;__;


----------



## Trias (May 22, 2008)

That's a major crime, you know. 

 I still dream of Musicalarchy; a place where society ruled by elitist musicsmen and those kind of stuff are major crimes and you're as respectable as vastness of your musical knowledge, talent and taste.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 22, 2008)

I'd be the king. Sense... I have the best taste.


----------



## Audrey (May 22, 2008)

I preordered _Dark Space III_. I can't wait for the 30th, which is when it will ship. I'll send _Dark Space II_ to anyone who liked the first one when I pimped it, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 22, 2008)

Interested...


----------



## Audrey (May 22, 2008)

I'm uploading it now. It's more ambient than the first one and has less black metal parts, but it's still really amazing. The upcoming album should be something in between these two.


----------



## Trias (May 22, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'd be the king. Sense... I have the best taste.



 No.



Audrey said:


> I preordered _Dark Space III_. I can't wait for the 30th, which is when it will ship. I'll send _Dark Space II_ to anyone who liked the first one when I pimped it, if anyone's interested.



 That sounds more like some cheap-ass turn-based space strategy game name, really.


----------



## Audrey (May 22, 2008)

Trias said:


> That sounds more like some cheap-ass turn-based space strategy game name, really.



The music makes up for the lack of inspired album and song titles, so I don't mind. They're one of the best and most innovative black metal bands for sure.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 22, 2008)

My grim metallic disposition has ruined my family photos.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 23, 2008)

Bloodbath are oh so awsome.


----------



## Trias (May 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> My grim metallic disposition has ruined my family photos.



 I sneaked into a Komodo Dragon's cage after getting ispired by some power metal lyrics. 

 (No seriously, something similar had really happened.)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 23, 2008)

Maaaan, I really wish I could see Cannabis Corpse, Skarp, Magrudergrind and Phobia on June 3rd. TT_TT


----------



## KentaLjung (May 23, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Bloodbath are oh so awsome.



I second this. 

Its a shame Dan swan? was kicked out, I have a bad feeling about the new EP and the upcoming full-length aswell, wont be the same without him.

Although ?kerfelt is a monster behind the mic, Peter t?gtgrens preformance and style fits this kind of deathmetal better imo.


----------



## Trias (May 23, 2008)

Cannabis Corpse? Wow, what a creative one, really. I'm immediately making up a band named.. dunno, At the Doors, or how about Dream Theatre? Geez


----------



## igneus somes (May 23, 2008)

haha ...............lol hav u lot voted for the golden gods yet ?


----------



## Audrey (May 23, 2008)

Trias said:


> At the Doors



This one is great because it's equal parts The Doors and At the Gates, and I laughed.


----------



## Trias (May 23, 2008)

the Golden Gods is as retarded as ever. Apart from Alexi Laiho (who's just another guitarist that I despise abnormally) none of the "shredder" canditates are shredders at all. I like Mike Amott's and Jesper's playing don't get me wrong, and they're very cool guitarists (especially Jesper) but I don't remember them actually shreddin' anything really, apart from a few solos. There could've been millions of better choices. Voted for Jesper anyways.

 My best international vote was for Dir En Grey and best underground was for Gallhammer, heh. Riff Lord was Dave, and that pool was the only one that didn't have any retarded options. Best live band there was Arch Enemy, obviously. Best metal label is, again obviously imho, Nuclear Blast. Roadrunner are sell-outs.

 Don't remember what I had vote for best video and breakthrough and uk band, but UK band was probably Iron Maiden. I'll officially cry if Slipknot is chosen as the most inspirational band of 08.

 Really, these guys really lack metal to be named metal hammer.


----------



## Audrey (May 23, 2008)

Trias said:


> My best international vote was for Dir En Grey and best underground was for Gallhammer, heh.



I didn't see this poll, but if you voted for Gallhammer, the other options must have been pretty horrible. Celtic Frost and Hellhammer happened like two decades ago, and this is just a "response" band that's doing the same thing without going anywhere musically.


----------



## Trias (May 23, 2008)

Well, I had only listened one song of theirs till the end, it usually took 5-30 seconds to switch from others.

 Actually, I liked other three options more, while I hadn't even heard name of the fifth one. I just happened to find those three not underground enough, so I voted for gallhammer, just because they're all women and japanese. 

 My unusually latent libido is only surpassed by my musical objectivity and reasoning.


----------



## Audrey (May 23, 2008)

I figured it was something like that. X3


----------



## igneus somes (May 24, 2008)

Trias said:


> the Golden Gods is as retarded as ever. Apart from Alexi Laiho (who's just another guitarist that I despise abnormally) none of the "shredder" canditates are shredders at all. I like Mike Amott's and Jesper's playing don't get me wrong, and they're very cool guitarists (especially Jesper) but I don't remember them actually shreddin' anything really, apart from a few solos. There could've been millions of better choices. Voted for Jesper anyways.
> 
> My best international vote was for Dir En Grey and best underground was for Gallhammer, heh. Riff Lord was Dave, and that pool was the only one that didn't have any retarded options. Best live band there was Arch Enemy, obviously. Best metal label is, again obviously imho, Nuclear Blast. Roadrunner are sell-outs.
> 
> ...



yeah i voted for some of those dudes... i think my live vote went to turisas tho... i think in metal hammer they worship machine head about83x more than they actually deserve, i.e the readers poll a few months ago.. machine head won like 5 categories of about 9


----------



## Trias (May 24, 2008)

Metal hammer is shit. (Racist mode on) They're from UK anyways, what'd you expect.

 Heh, no, seriously, they just suck. In the last month of my life, I've totally come to believe it.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, they called Nevermore battle metal


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 24, 2008)

Battle metal is the dumbest term next to "pirate metal".


----------



## Trias (May 24, 2008)

I still say love metal is the worst.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 24, 2008)

Trias said:


> I still say love metal is the worst.



Ugh, forgot about that one...


----------



## Lord Yu (May 24, 2008)

Pirate Metal is hilarious.


----------



## Trias (May 24, 2008)

GTFO sell-out. GTFO.


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2008)

I like Pirate Metal


----------



## Trias (May 24, 2008)

I'd tell you to GTFO as well, if you didn't have a bad ass SC sig.


----------



## Audrey (May 24, 2008)

How's the new promo demo from Cynic, Trias?


----------



## Trias (May 24, 2008)

Nah, had already listened to it by the time you sent it.

 But I guess I should do some heavy pimping whenever I acquire some Aeon Spoke stuff as well, along with Cynic discography.

 As for the songs, I had already said long ago, that when Evolutionary Sleeper was first played in Reunion tour, Cynic had transcended into something else without Sean Malone, Tony Teegarden and Jason Gobel. In that sense, place that was left by those three was also filled by Paul Masvidal and Sean Reinert, as a result, duo's sound became much more apparent than old Cynic. Obviously, there ain't insane twin guitar leads the Focus-period Cynic had, nor shiny basses or brutals of Tony.

 That was unique, and no other band came close to even imitating it, let alone having a similar feeling. The thing is, yes, this new Cynic looks similar to Aeon Spoke on some parts, and that's only natural since that was Masvidal & Reinert project as well, but still, like old Cynic and Aeon Spoke, this new Cynic is also unique.

 It doesn't even worth being compared; they're both pretty much equalless. Cynic has just transcended into a new form, but it's as unique as ever. 

 As comparing songs in between, I'd say that I still like Evolutionary Sleeper the most. Maybe it's because I just happen to like it more, or maybe because it was the first new Cynic song after the dissolution of the band. Or maybe because it's solo was easily one of the most expressive solos I had ever listened, and there was an obvious change about Masvidal's playing. It's also obvious that change is not something permament, as his solos still very similar to the old Cynic, which makes Evolutionary Sleeper even more unique in my eyes.

 But even though I say "the song I like most out of the three" it's such a small margin that... it doesn't even worth bothering to mention it, again. 

 Only thing I didn't really expect was the heavy use of vocoders on the other songs as well. I'm definitely not complaining it, it was incredible on the Evolutionary Sleeper, and was very cool on the other songs as well (I guess I just like biscuit robot voice heh) but well, thought that was a momentarily thing like sleepers solo.

 Adam's Murmure is the weirdest Cynic song I've ever heard though, even more "distant" and "weird" and "out-of-structure" than Uroboric Forms. Integral Birth... now that's some tricky thing, because I can swear that I had listened to this song somewhere years ago, too. Or maybe just months ago. Maybe it's some Aeon Spoke song, or maybe something else... not sure. But it's indeed awesome.

 Oh well. There's no need for talking about bands like Cynic, even though I can talk for an eternity and a day. There's no need because such bands doesn't need to be talked about; they can really express what's to be said only by their music, to listening ears. 

 I gotta read Beck's new chapter by the way. 96's out, it seems.

 94 was epic, in every way. How can some music manga give you goosebumps when there's no music and it's just some black & white pics? It's incredible, really.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (May 24, 2008)

I've recently become obsessed with Eluveitie.

Anyone have some good Folk Metal bands to recommend?


----------



## hakuryu13 (May 24, 2008)

hell yeah, a metal thread!! right now im into korn, slipknot, dragonforce, pantera, AX7, killswitch engage, and disturbed. im wating for the new disturbed album


----------



## Lord Yu (May 24, 2008)

No


----------



## CalRahhh (May 24, 2008)

hakuryu13 said:


> hell yeah, a metal thread!! right now im into korn, slipknot, dragonforce, pantera, AX7, killswitch engage, and disturbed. im wating for the new disturbed album



prepare yourself.......

EDIT: well, i nearly warned them fast enough


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2008)

Trias said:


> I'd tell you to GTFO as well, if you didn't have a bad ass SC sig.


 
Metal genres I want to hear [or see created] before I die -

Dinosaur Metal
Cave Metal
Ultra/Super/Mega Metal
Blue Metal
Post-Progressive-Hard-Metal-Core


----------



## Aldrick (May 25, 2008)

Math Metal?
Iambic Pentametal?
Sex Metal?


----------



## CalRahhh (May 25, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> Math Metal?



Already done 

Though most of it is core stuff, like Dillinger Escape Plan, Botch, etc.   So not really metal.

Unless you count Meshuggah as Math Metal. Then we have a winnar.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 25, 2008)

Meshuggah definitely counts.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 25, 2008)

Chugga Chugga Meshuggah Shuggah, as a friend of mine so affectionatly calls them


----------



## Aldrick (May 25, 2008)

Farm Metal?

Car Metal?

Acid Metal?

Pop Metal?

Children's Metal?


----------



## CalRahhh (May 25, 2008)

I have an album in my itunes tagged as 'Acid Jazz', which was what it automatically was 
It was A Textbook Tragedy's _A Partial Dialogue Between Ghost and Priest_


----------



## Trias (May 25, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> prepare yourself.......
> 
> EDIT: well, i nearly warned them fast enough



 You can be never fast enough 




Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Metal genres I want to hear [or see created] before I die -
> 
> Dinosaur Metal
> Cave Metal
> ...



 Wow, Blue Metal actually sounds cool. Dinosaur Metal sounds lawl. Ultra/Super/Mega metal is gay. Won't even bother about other.



Aldrick said:


> Math Metal?
> Iambic Pentametal?
> Sex Metal?



 Iambic Pentametal? When we start naming genres by scales and triads and shit, it's officially the end of the metal.

 Don't know about Sex but there's already porn metal 

 the fact that we can't use facepalm now is just a testament for how frequently it was used.



Aldrick said:


> Farm Metal?
> 
> Car Metal?
> 
> ...



 Well, Acid Metal is not that scretching, as there's already Acid Rock and such. I actually bet some bands used it in metal, too.


----------



## manos87 (May 25, 2008)

Dunno about porn metal, but here's some masturbation metal

background music


----------



## manos87 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Tyrael (May 25, 2008)

There's always Manowar proclaiming themselves to be the founders of:

TRUE METAL!!!

...yeah.


----------



## Trias (May 25, 2008)

Nanowar is the obviously one of the most humourful parody groups ever formed. 

 Other bands play, Nanowar gay


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 25, 2008)

I listen to brutal slamming guttural groove metal.


----------



## igneus somes (May 25, 2008)

i am black metal/ thrash/ death


----------



## escamoh (May 25, 2008)

i need reccomendations for good power metal and music along the lines of moonsorrow and eluveitie (which i guess would be like folk black metal or something i don't know) for a CD mix for my brother

HALP


----------



## Lord Yu (May 25, 2008)

*summons Trias*


----------



## escamoh (May 25, 2008)

wow i thought you were kapsi for a second


----------



## Trias (May 25, 2008)

escamoh said:


> i need reccomendations for good power metal and music along the lines of moonsorrow and eluveitie (which i guess would be like folk black metal or something i don't know) for a CD mix for my brother
> 
> HALP



 Well, I don't like Folk/Black stuff that much, Korpiklaani has been my favourite folk band for the past few months. You won't find much black in it but it's folk part is really really good.

 As for power metal... heh... first of all, I should ask how much you know? You sounded as if you know lot about folky stuff (you obviously do, you know those names and stuff) but since you have not named power metal band names, I'm reluctant whether or not to list giants of the genre too?



Lord Yu said:


> *summons Trias*



 lol, here I come.

 If you have not encircled me mortal, prepare to meet an eternity of anguish and pain.



escamoh said:


> wow i thought you were kapsi for a second



 Where's kapsi anyways? Don't see him much posting in the cafe. Not that I know him personally but well.


----------



## escamoh (May 25, 2008)

lol i'm not up to scratch on power metal

blind guardian, rhapsody, kamelot, iced earth. lol the common ones i guess


----------



## Lord Yu (May 25, 2008)

Kapsi got B& ages ago.


----------



## manos87 (May 25, 2008)

escamoh said:


> lol i'm not up to scratch on power metal
> 
> blind guardian, rhapsody, kamelot, iced earth. lol the common ones i guess



I guess you've listened to albums-monuments such as

Angra-Holy Land (and also Shaman-Ritual!!!)
Gamma Ray-Land Of The Free
Helloween-Keeper Of The Seven Keys ptI,II
etc

So listen to Sonata Arctica, Nocturnal Rites, Edguy, Avantasia etc

Another great band (one of the best greek bands) is Innerwish (far better than Firewind)  .Especially their album "silent faces"


----------



## Trias (May 25, 2008)

Avantasia and Edguy are really good. Avantasia is the ultimate colloboration amongst Power Metal artists.

 Also, I strongly recommend Galneryus from Japan. Incredible artists, with a god-like Guitarist.

 Gamma Ray's Land of the Free is one of the best from genre, obviously. A true classic. (though I'd recommend all the stuff between New World Order and LotF. Newer stuff are very good as well, but just not as good.)

 Demons & Wizards probably have the strangest power metal sound you'll probably hear, as well as damn good concept songs and strong lyrics. 

 Do not miss Galneryus.


----------



## manos87 (May 25, 2008)

Galneryus?  Hope they have english lyrics


----------



## Trias (May 27, 2008)

Manos, I need stuff from the progressive bands from Greece that Theodore Ziras played in. Have some?


----------



## Trias (May 27, 2008)

Well, their first album is the one I like most, and it's the most "power metal" amongst their albums. In later albums, it becomes a bit more "heavy & trash" or "prog rock" sometimes, but still, it stays mostly power metal. But first album is just godly in my eyes.

 All the guys are pretty much monsters, and guitarist & keyboardist are godly. The amount of progress they've made in just several years is also something really cool. If they were not from japan but from Europe, they'd have been already a big-one in the scene, I bet.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Gray Wolf (May 28, 2008)

escamoh said:


> i need reccomendations for good power metal and music along the lines of moonsorrow and eluveitie (which i guess would be like folk black metal or something i don't know) for a CD mix for my brother
> 
> HALP



Kiuas is a power metal band that has folk and thrash influences in it.


----------



## igneus somes (May 28, 2008)

i have a friend, who totally took like flute exams and stuff just coz he heard letter to dana by sonata arctica XD


----------



## nanni (May 28, 2008)

does anyone know who is banned from playing in the USA and Canada?(live)


----------



## igneus somes (May 28, 2008)

....me


----------



## nanni (May 28, 2008)

like a real metal band


----------



## Lamb (May 28, 2008)

DreamLife said:


> does anyone know who is banned from playing in the USA and Canada?(live)



I'm pretty sure that it's impossible to be banned from performing live shows as that is a direct infringement on freedom of speech.

So, no one is actually banned from performing, that being said, I think you're mistaking a channels refusal to play a band's music due to government pressure, but the government can't actually stop a band from playing live shows.


----------



## Buskuv (May 28, 2008)

Pain of Salvation refuses to play in the United States because of the out of Country checks they'd have to endure if they came to the US.


----------



## manos87 (May 28, 2008)

Trias said:


> Manos, I need stuff from the progressive bands from Greece that Theodore Ziras played in. Have some?



You probably mean Euroforce and Guardian Angel, but I don't have or listened to any of them.


----------



## igneus somes (May 28, 2008)

hullo thar thread


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 28, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Kiuas is a power metal band that has folk and thrash influences in it.


_Generally Power metal is always Thrash influenced..._


----------



## Trias (May 28, 2008)

No it isn't?


----------



## CalRahhh (May 28, 2008)

All I know is Cannibal Corpse is banned from playing a fair amount of their early material here in Australia.


----------



## Buskuv (May 28, 2008)

Yakuza is awesome.

Psychadelic Metalcore?

Holyshityes


----------



## Tyrael (May 28, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yakuza is awesome.
> 
> Psychadelic Metalcore?
> 
> Holyshityes



I don't see why somebody doesn't just invent oxymoron metal and get it over and done with. At least then we'll have some completely unrepresentative umbrella term to stick anyone who tries to be inventive in.


----------



## Trias (May 28, 2008)

Lol, Rage Against the Machine's banning is the most extreme one though.

 Edit: Well, Tyrael, that's something what I want to say a lot usually, but I think Doc meant, "Metalcore with Psychadelic influence" and shortened it. I don't think group itself calls that. Or they do and Doc listens to that...? Well. Not likely. I hope not at least.


----------



## Buskuv (May 28, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> I don't see why somebody doesn't just invent oxymoron metal and get it over and done with. At least then we'll have some completely unrepresentative umbrella term to stick anyone who tries to be inventive in.


 
But it actually fits!

Because, it's certainly become too expansive to encompass it under "metal." I dislike extreme pidgeonholing, but, to be honest, I can detect a lot more than just psychadelia in their music, touching on many things that could theoretically put more descriptors in it. Putting an adjective before metal doesn't make it rediculous.

Edit: Trias is right, it's much easier to put psychadelic metalcore than Progressive/Avant Psychadelic Metalcore with Jazz and World Music leanings.


----------



## Tyrael (May 28, 2008)

Lol, fair enough then, I did sound a bit pious admittedly. The problem is with throwing lexicon around like that it kinda sticks and most genres are made up as vague descriptions of the music's influences/image or even their sound. It's too easy to over think stuff like this I guess.

Still doesn't make the idea of oxymoron metal a bad one (or worse than it originally was).


----------



## Buskuv (May 28, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> Lol, fair enough then, I did sound a bit pious admittedly. The problem is with throwing lexicon around like that it kinda sticks and most genres are made up as vague descriptions of the music's influences/image or even their sound. It's too easy to over think stuff like this I guess.
> 
> Still doesn't make the idea of oxymoron metal a bad one (or worse than it originally was).


 
It is sad that Neo Classical Avant Garde Technical Metal was an actual genre someone seriously described Behold... the Arctopus as, and that copious amounts of redunant and inane "genres" pop up, but some of it is necessary to describe it.

I'm still working on Dinosaur Metal and Blue Metal.

Edit; Goddamn, initial listenings put Yakuza well within Pimp levels of awesome, and I'm not even done yet.


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2008)

Trias said:


> Lol, Rage Against the Machine's banning is the most extreme one though.



What're they banned from?


----------



## Advent Child (May 28, 2008)

*KAMELOT=The greatest metal band on earth!* Other favorites are Cradle of Filth, Into Eternity, Children of Bodom, Therion, Behemoth, Heaven Shall Burn, Arch Enemy, Trivium, Chimaira, Lamb of God, Nightwish, Dissection, Dimmu Borgir, My Dying Bride, Slayer, Graveworm, Shadows Fall, Dying Fetus, Masterplan, and Rotting Christ.


----------



## nanni (May 28, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's impossible to be banned from performing live shows as that is a direct infringement on freedom of speech.
> 
> So, no one is actually banned from performing, that being said, I think you're mistaking a channels refusal to play a band's music due to government pressure, but the government can't actually stop a band from playing live shows.


hmm ok.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Pain of Salvation refuses to play in the United States because of the out of Country checks they'd have to endure if they came to the US.


hmm.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 28, 2008)

^^^ post count +1 aye.

Man, i need to stop this Johnny Truant binge sometime soon. It can't be healthy.


----------



## Buskuv (May 28, 2008)

Yakuza is so awesome that it warrants redunant praise.

Kamelot is actually pretty awesome; The Black Halo was easily one of my top albums of 05, and I still listen to it semi-regularly. The rest of their catalogue isn't bad, either. As for th rest... eh, I'll wait for Cell.


----------



## Advent Child (May 28, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Kamelot is actually pretty awesome; The Black Halo was easily one of my top albums of 05, and I still listen to it semi-regularly. QUOTE]
> 
> _The Black Halo_ is my favorite album. My favorite songs are "Soul Society", the title track, "Nothing Ever Dies", "Memento Mori", and "Serenade".
> I love the story it tells.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 28, 2008)

HakuSasoGaa said:


> *KAMELOT=The greatest metal band on earth!* Other favorites are Cradle of Filth, Into Eternity, Children of Bodom, Therion, Behemoth, Heaven Shall Burn, Arch Enemy, Trivium, Chimaira, Lamb of God, Nightwish, Dissection, Dimmu Borgir, My Dying Bride, Slayer, Graveworm, Shadows Fall, Dying Fetus, Masterplan, and Rotting Christ.



Kamelot are far from being the greatest metal band, I'd think that title would go to a more relevant band like Iron Maiden or Judas Priest. Most of those bands you named are either half-assed power/symphonic metal, dull metalcore, groove metal, or goth/black metal bands. Listen to some metal that doesn't suck.


----------



## Buskuv (May 28, 2008)

Damn, took you long enough.


----------



## Advent Child (May 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> Kamelot are far from being the greatest metal band, I'd think that title would go to a more relevant band like Iron Maiden or Judas Priest. Most of those bands you named are either half-assed power/symphonic metal, dull metalcore, groove metal, or goth/black metal bands. Listen to some metal that doesn't suck.


Then what can be classified as metal that doesnt suck? Being the pioneers of a genre doesnt make them the best. Yes, Maiden and Priest are good, but Roy Khan's vocals are by far the best I've ever heard, and the intense concept they put into each album is simply amazing. As far as metalcore goes, yes, it is mostly dull, which is why the only two metalcore bands I listed were Trivium and I guess Shadows Fall. Groove metal isnt that bad, though its not my favorite. Oh, and black and gothic metal arent as comparable as you make them seem.


----------



## Buskuv (May 28, 2008)

Daniel Gildenlow > Roy Khan.

And I really like Khan.  

Black and Gothic metal are nothing alike; that is assuming we're talking about the same Black metal, and not Cradle of Filth Black Metal.  I much prefer Black over Gothic metal anyday, to be honest.


----------



## Advent Child (May 28, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Daniel Gildenlow > Roy Khan.
> 
> And I really like Khan.
> 
> Black and Gothic metal are nothing alike; that is assuming we're talking about the same Black metal, and not Cradle of Filth Black Metal.  I much prefer Black over Gothic metal anyday, to be honest.



CoF is gothic metal, tho their earlier albums had traces of black metal. In all honesty, I dont like a lot of the "kvlt" black metal. I mean, the whole "hail satan! Fuck Jesus!" things gets old really fast (needless to say, some bands have made it work), and it goes without saying Mayhem was a kickass band ("Deathcrush" is probably my favorite bm song) but it just gets dull. Kind of like the "kvlt" death metal shits that go on and on about gore and chorprophagia and that kind of shit (no pun intended).


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 28, 2008)

HakuSasoGaa said:


> Then what can be classified as metal that doesnt suck? Being the pioneers of a genre doesnt make them the best. Yes, Maiden and Priest are good, but Roy Khan's vocals are by far the best I've ever heard, and the intense concept they put into each album is simply amazing. As far as metalcore goes, yes, it is mostly dull, which is why the only two metalcore bands I listed were Trivium and I guess Shadows Fall. Groove metal isnt that bad, though its not my favorite. Oh, and black and gothic metal arent as comparable as you make them seem.



Listen to good thrash/speed, traditional metal, progressive metal, old school death/black, doom/sludge, etc... 

Also, I happen to like death metal about gore and shit.


----------



## Buskuv (May 28, 2008)

HakuSasoGaa said:


> CoF is gothic metal, tho their earlier albums had traces of black metal. In all honesty, I dont like a lot of the "kvlt" black metal. I mean, the whole "hail satan! Fuck Jesus!" things gets old really fast (needless to say, some bands have made it work), and it goes without saying Mayhem was a kickass band ("Deathcrush" is probably my favorite bm song) but it just gets dull. Kind of like the "kvlt" death metal shits that go on and on about gore and chorprophagia and that kind of shit (no pun intended).


 
Not all Black Metal bands are satanic in nature; it is a rather... prevelant theme, but there are even Christian Black Metal bands, so I don't it's a universal ideal.  If it's intelligent, why not?  However, unfortunately, like most genres, the hypertrophic supply of incredibly lame bands devalues the atrophic amounts of awesome bands.  

I like Progressive/Avant Black Metal anyways.

But Goregrind is funny.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 28, 2008)

Goregrind kicks ass. 2 Minuta Dreka and Jig-Ai have more talent in their pinky fingers than CoF have in their whole body.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 29, 2008)

The concept of Christian black metal still makes me giggle.


----------



## Advent Child (May 29, 2008)

> Listen to good thrash/speed, traditional metal, progressive metal, old school death/black, doom/sludge, etc...


speed/thrash: Exodus, Anthrax, Slayer
traditional: Dio, Sabbath, Priest, and Maiden
prog: Queensryche
black: Emperor, Mayhem, Immortal, Marduk, Bathory

The only pure death metal band I've ever found worthy of the title "fucking awesome" was Morbid Angel. A lot of other death bands are just "eh" or "fucking garbage"



> Also, I happen to like death metal about gore and shit.


Like I said, a few bands can make it work, but it gets sooo fucking repetative. 



> Not all Black Metal bands are satanic in nature


I know, and it's good to degree. I'm not a Christian so I dont really find it offensive, just dull. What I DO find offensive is NSBM. Fuck Varg!



> it is a rather... prevelant theme, but there are even Christian Black Metal bands, so I don't it's a universal ideal.


Incidentally, one only needs to replace "Satan" with "God" or "Jesus" to turn a stereotypical bm band Christian. But yeah I agree with you. Tho you have to admit, the LotR-ish names are lulz worthy.



> Goregrind kicks ass.


I beg to differ.



> 2 Minuta Dreka and Jig-Ai have more talent in their pinky fingers than CoF have in their whole body.


To be honest, newer Cradle has become terribly mainstream. _Cruelty and the Beast_ was a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## igneus somes (May 29, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> The concept of Christian black metal still makes me giggle.



I know XD


----------



## CalRahhh (May 29, 2008)

I'm attracted to Goregrind far more so because of the music, not because of the lyrical themes. Your scope of what is good within metal is going to be very very narrow if you like/dislike bands based on their lyrical themes and concepts. 
And You have not yet given a reason as to why you believe Kamelot are the best band ever other than that you love their stories and album concepts. Please tell me, instrumentally, how are they the greatest band ever?


----------



## igneus somes (May 29, 2008)

lol.. this thread shud be an FC


----------



## Lord Yu (May 29, 2008)

Goregrind tickles me giddy. Not as much as pornogrind though.


----------



## igneus somes (May 29, 2008)

.....................................quiet thread :S


----------



## Advent Child (May 29, 2008)

> Listen to more music, HakuSasoGaa. You're the metal equivalent of a guy who tells people that his favorite horror authors are Poe, Lovecraft, and R.L. Stine.


Hey, I like Lovecraft . But seriously, I have listened to various genres of heavy metal, and I've found many black and death bands that are amazing. Its just that there are so many that are cliche and overall boring. 



> I'm attracted to Goregrind far more so because of the music, not because of the lyrical themes. Your scope of what is good within metal is going to be very very narrow if you like/dislike bands based on their lyrical themes and concepts.


Its not at all just the lyrics, especially with grindcore. Most grind bands sound exactly alike, talentless. When I listen to music, I like for there to be some level of melody, and that cant be found in grindcore. The lyrics lack any type of catchiness whatsoever, and to be honest arent very talented at all. The only reason I could listen to it is for humor. 



> And You have not yet given a reason as to why you believe Kamelot are the best band ever other than that you love their stories and album concepts. Please tell me, instrumentally, how are they the greatest band ever?


Their music is incredible, but I guess the real reason is due to Khan's voice and songwriting talent. Nearly every song i've heard by them has a catchy chorus and ultra-harmonic music. They have this operatic/classical feel that I have yet to hear from any other band.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 29, 2008)

Goregrind is not meant to be catchy.


----------



## Advent Child (May 29, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Goregrind is not meant to be catchy.


I know, which is why I dont like it.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 29, 2008)

Suit yourself, I find it fun and I will enjoy my fantastic and never plastic grinding music.


----------



## Pilaf (May 29, 2008)

I'm kind of into Polaris on and off lately. I really don't listen to much metal actually. Although, I like this band.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 29, 2008)

HakuSasoGaa said:


> Its not at all just the lyrics, especially with grindcore. Most grind bands sound exactly alike, talentless. When I listen to music, I like for there to be some level of melody, and that cant be found in grindcore. The lyrics lack any type of catchiness whatsoever, and to be honest arent very talented at all. The only reason I could listen to it is for humor.



You have yet to hear Aborted. They incorporate quite a bit of melody into their music, which is technically not goregrind, but deathgrind, which is close enough anyway. Listen to the solo in _Meticulous Invagination_ from Goremageddon, however short it may be, it is still an amazing display of melody, and catchiness with a song that is more or less crushingly brutal. Their more recent output focuses more on this melody, and you will find a few catchy choruses, by death metal standards. Like on _The Gangrenous Epitah_, from the album The Archaic Abattoir. While lyrically you couldn't call it too catchy, but the chorus itself is catchy, vocal wise.

They theme their lyrics on (according to Metal-Archives) Death, Gore, and Violence, but it isn't your typical blood and guts straight forward affair like with, say, Cannibal Corpse. They offer a more intelligent take on the topics, often using medical terms and complicated metaphors. While yes, it may seem like just a bunch of guys using a medical dictionary to make themselves seem more intelligent, but at least it puts them a cut above the rest.

Have a listen to them if you wish, since you like melody I would recommend you their more recent output, specifically 'The Archaic Abattoir' onwards.

And to call these bands talentless is very ignorant indeed.


tl;dr: Aborted are fucking awsome, check them out.


----------



## Advent Child (May 29, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> You have yet to hear Aborted. They incorporate quite a bit of melody into their music, which is technically not goregrind, but deathgrind, which is close enough anyway. Listen to the solo in _Meticulous Invagination_ from Goremageddon, however short it may be, it is still an amazing display of melody, and catchiness with a song that is more or less crushingly brutal. Their more recent output focuses more on this melody, and you will find a few catchy choruses, by death metal standards. Like on _The Gangrenous Epitah_, from the album The Archaic Abattoir. While lyrically you couldn't call it too catchy, but the chorus itself is catchy, vocal wise.
> 
> They theme their lyrics on (according to Metal-Archives) Death, Gore, and Violence, but it isn't your typical blood and guts straight forward affair like with, say, Cannibal Corpse. They offer a more intelligent take on the topics, often using medical terms and complicated metaphors. While yes, it may seem like just a bunch of guys using a medical dictionary to make themselves seem more intelligent, but at least it puts them a cut above the rest.
> 
> ...



See Aborted is more Death metal than grindcore, and yeah they're pretty decent. Napalm Death isnt that bad either, especially their early stuff (yeah it was a bit punky, sue me ), but that's as close to grind I come. Honestly, I find black metal a lot more tolerable than death metal. The only death metal I really get into (except for Morbid Angel as I mentioned before) is the Gothenburg/melodeath in the vain of Hypocrisy, Zonaria, and At the Gates.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 29, 2008)

You can't deny that Goremageddon does not have a very heavy grindcore tone to it. 

Have you heard Pig Destroyer?


----------



## Advent Child (May 29, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> You can't deny that Goremageddon does not have a very heavy grindcore tone to it.
> 
> Have you heard Pig Destroyer?


Yes I have, and I'm not a fan. Though they arent the worst death/grind band out there.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 29, 2008)

Pig Destroyer are grindcore. Nothing death about them.


----------



## Advent Child (May 29, 2008)

Witcher said:


> Sure, you're right that the majority of bands in most genres* are garbage.
> 
> But I was referring to the fact that you went and put, say, Rotting Christ in the same sentence as, for example, Trivium, and declared that they were both among your favorites, which to me is really...hmm .
> 
> ...


I love Greaco-Roman Mythology, which is why I enjoy RC. And ok, _The Crusade _was a travesty, but I think Trivium gets a pretty bad rap in the metal scene.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 29, 2008)

My personal opinion on Trivium is, that instrumentally they are quite talented, especially given their age, and they have some nice songs. But Heafy's vocals near kill it for me. First the horrible screaming, now the James Hetfield impersonations. Just, no.


----------



## Advent Child (May 29, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> My personal opinion on Trivium is, that instrumentally they are quite talented, especially given their age, and they have some nice songs. But Heafy's vocals near kill it for me. First the horrible screaming, now the James Hetfield impersonations. Just, no.



The thing with Trivium, a lot of their songs have the same basic structure. 
Typical metalcore screaming with a typical metalcore clean chorus.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2008)

John Zorn Grindcore > All other Grindcore

100% Prooved.


----------



## Audrey (May 29, 2008)

Witcher said:


> Rotting Christ



There's a band I've never really enjoyed. Their early stuff is okay, but I think they receive more praise than they deserve, especially considering the amount of far better Greek black metal bands that I'm aware of.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 29, 2008)

Grindcore band's aren't all untalented. Pig Destroyer, Nasum, Jig-Ai, Brujeria, all of these bands have lots of talent.

Anyways, metalcore is barely metal. Most metalcore is very heavy/spastic tough guy hardcore (ala Converge, Ion Dissonance), or wimpy melodeath with breakdowns (AiLD).



> John Zorn Grindcore > All other Grindcore
> 
> 100% Prooved.



Not really. John Zorn's stuff gets really old very fast. Hell, I can't tell the difference between Naked City and Painkiller.


----------



## Advent Child (May 29, 2008)

> Grindcore band's aren't all untalented. Pig Destroyer, Nasum, Jig-Ai, Brujeria, all of these bands have lots of talent.


I'll give you this, Brujeria arent that bad, mostly because of their death influences (As well as the fact that I'm a big fan of Erlandsson's drumming)



> Anyways, metalcore is barely metal. Most metalcore is very heavy/spastic tough guy hardcore (ala Converge, Ion Dissonance), or wimpy melodeath with breakdowns (AiLD).


I agree. As I Lay Dying is absolutely putrid. Im attracted to Trivium's solos more than anything, and I like Shadows Fall's thrashy vocals.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 29, 2008)

Cell said:


> Grindcore band's aren't all untalented. Pig Destroyer, Nasum, Jig-Ai, Brujeria, all of these bands have lots of talent.
> 
> Anyways, metalcore is barely metal. Most metalcore is very heavy/spastic tough guy hardcore (ala Converge, Ion Dissonance), or wimpy melodeath with breakdowns (AiLD).



Wasn't it you who was loving Converge's stuff there for a while? or was that someone else? I'm confused.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2008)

Cell said:


> Not really. John Zorn's stuff gets really old very fast. Hell, I can't tell the difference between Naked City and Painkiller.


 
There's a huge difference between Naked City and Painkiller.

Painkiller is straight up Jazz-Grind, while Naked City was much more on the Jazz side, ala the actual Naked City Album; Grand Guignol is really the only album that delves into Grind, and it's sporadic and much more experimental.   

Again, hu-u-u-uge difference.


----------



## manos87 (May 30, 2008)

....ok maybe it's not metal but i'm currently listening to the new Disturbed album and I didn't know where to post it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 30, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Wasn't it you who was loving Converge's stuff there for a while? or was that someone else? I'm confused.



Mainly just the good stuff like Ion Dissonance, Converge, BTBAM, Earth Crisis, etc... not that wimpy metalcore. Some metalcore is actually good.


----------



## Buskuv (May 30, 2008)

Goblin Metal

Dumbest name ever with some pretty good metal. 

It's lol

Edit: I take the above back - the name is fuckawesome when coupled with the music and the attitude; even the music itself is awesome.  Fuck yeah, GO GO GOBLIN RANGERS!


----------



## Aldrick (May 30, 2008)

Everyone at my school likes AX7.

Except me.

Also:

Shakespeare Metal?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 31, 2008)

Nothing like black metal in a thunder storm. Except Black Metal in a blizzard.


----------



## igneus somes (May 31, 2008)

lol or black metal during a flood XD


----------



## Lord Yu (May 31, 2008)

or grindcore in an earthquake.


----------



## igneus somes (May 31, 2008)

or mika during a game of golf XD ahahah...  the piece of shit named mika makes me piss myself laffin XD


----------



## KentaLjung (May 31, 2008)

Cell said:


> Grindcore band's aren't all untalented. Pig Destroyer, Nasum, Jig-Ai, Brujeria, all of these bands have lots of talent.



RIP nasum, RIP Mieszko Talarczyk....man I miss that band, why did he have to die?


----------



## Audrey (May 31, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Nothing like black metal in a thunder storm. Except Black Metal in a blizzard.



I need more summery black metal. There isn't enough.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 1, 2008)

Witcher said:


> Didn't Woods of Ypres coin the term "summer black metal" to describe their own music? I see their new album cover is suitably frostbitten though, so who knows.



I'm already aware of it, but I don't like their music. The last album sounds like Nirvana playing "black metal" or something similar, and the leader of the band got all emo and kept sending me emails and private messages on Last.fm because I didn't enjoy his music, so I like them even less.



> I've never heard a bm album I'd consider summery. I've heard one that evoked the sense of a mildly warm _night_ very strongly (albeit without any particular seasonal implication), but never one that conjured up images of full-blown, bright golden sunlight summer day.



There's some bands who do it, but autumn and winter seem to be way more popular.



> Cold black metal is easy. Dark, even easier. Forests, dime a dozen. Night albums are rarer (I'm not sure what I mean by night, but it's not just darkness; something to do with Mystery [yes, with a capital M], and a dash of other ingredients thrown it as well), as are sunset/twilight/autumn albums. Carnival stuff shows up now and then. And once in a while there are real anomalies, that create "mystical outer space" associations, or an "organic/rotting" feel, or something weirder.



True.



> Or a racist one either, despite how hard I know those NSBM bands must try.



There's a song by a band called Sons of North which has samples of a rally held by Hilter. It's really stupid.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 1, 2008)

back from Neurotic

review coming tomorrow

in summary:

Napalm Death pwned
Suffocation destroyed
Behemoth blew ()
Fleshless were awesome
Dead Infection were hilarious and great
Extreme Noise Terror surprised everyone
Cryptopsy left me underwhelmed (no Lord Worm )
Aborted were "good" but kept doing nu-metally things to get the crowd going
Necrophagia didnt show up 
i missed Severe Torture 
Origin were brilliant
Fleshgod Apocalypse were fantastically camp
Impaled were so badly tongue-in-cheek i could hug them in their hitler youth uniforms :3
Decripit Birth wanted too much validation of their music ?_?


----------



## Trias (Jun 1, 2008)

Seriously, I really feel awe in presence of those who can listen to those stuff through two straight days.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 1, 2008)

> Necrophagia didnt show up


I feel the disappointment.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 1, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Behemoth blew ()



I can't even pretend to be surprised there. I've never really liked them, but they're only gotten worse and worse as time went, and I can't say I'm fond of their decision to become a death metal band (with nothing to offer to the genre) when they were once a pioneering black metal band.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 1, 2008)

Swedish NWoBHM Behemoth > Black/Death Behemoth


----------



## igneus somes (Jun 2, 2008)

hehe.. whts evry1 heres preferred genre of metal ?
...


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 2, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> back from Neurotic
> 
> review coming tomorrow
> 
> ...



man, so uber jealous right now. Especially of you seeing Aborted, Behemoth, Impaled, Napalm Death, and Fleshless.



igneus somes said:


> hehe.. whts evry1 heres preferred genre of metal ?
> ...



Umm, probably death metal.


----------



## Aldrick (Jun 2, 2008)

Acoustic Metal


----------



## Trias (Jun 2, 2008)

Cell said:


> _Swedish NWo*B*HM_ Behemoth > Black/Death Behemoth



 Even though I understand what you mean and concur, do you notice how oxi-moronic that definition is, right?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 3, 2008)

they've done, they finally won brutal death metal:



im in awe


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 3, 2008)

igneus somes said:


> hehe.. whts evry1 heres preferred genre of metal ?
> ...



Black and death.


----------



## Advent Child (Jun 3, 2008)

igneus somes said:


> hehe.. whts evry1 heres preferred genre of metal ?
> ...


symphonic power and melodic black/death


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 3, 2008)

igneus somes said:


> hehe.. whts evry1 heres preferred genre of metal ?
> ...



I love them all, but mainly:

Heavy/Speed/Thrash Metal
Post-Metal
Death Metal
Sludge/Doom Metal

Current favorite artists include:

Metallica
X Japan
Pentagram
Isis
Amesours
Death
G.I.S.M.
Randy Uchida Group


----------



## Trias (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, had you always liked X Japan that much Cell? Should I take pride in pimping them or will you tell me to shut the fuck up, saying that you had been listening to them since you were 6? I'm cool with the both cases anyways. (Though metallica on the list made me think about possibility of a _tarp_... but well. Guess not.)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 3, 2008)

I really only like early X Japan (when they were just known as "X"). Anyways, I need some Agalloch. That shit is good, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 3, 2008)

Cell said:


> Anyways, I need some Agalloch. That shit is good, if I do say so myself.



I've got everything they've ever released, so I'll give you some soon. They're one of my favorite bands.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 3, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I've got everything they've ever released, so I'll give you some soon. They're one of my favorite bands.



Give me the album with "Not Unlike the Waves".


----------



## Trias (Jun 3, 2008)

"Not Unlike the Waves"



 Why not just, 

 dunno,

 "Like the Waves" ?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 3, 2008)

igneus somes said:


> hehe.. whts evry1 heres preferred genre of metal ?
> ...



Good metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2008)

Everyone else knows what metal I like. 

So, I'm totally a corporate cock sucking plebian, and I bought the Special Edition of Watershed today (in a fucking Hot Topic, of all places).  I don't really like the store, but sometimes they have CDs the other really lame stores around don't.  Got it a nice discounted price, because... I have no idea, but I did.

The three bonus tracks are ace.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 3, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Got it a nice discounted price, because... I have no idea, but I did.



Probably because nobody else would buy it since it was in a Hot Topic. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2008)

Pretty much 

A retail price of 25 dollars (Special Edition) for 14 bucks?  Yes please.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 3, 2008)

Can you rip me the bonus tracks and send them to me? (Preferably in a reasonable bitrate like 192kbps if possible since my HDD is tiny.)


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2008)

It's on DVD, so I'm getting around to it.  

They're video files disguised as songs, so I gotta seperate them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 3, 2008)

Where is that Agalloch you promised me, Audrey?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh ho ho! 

Which album is it?  I have links to their entire discog.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 3, 2008)

Cell said:


> Where is that Agalloch you promised me, Audrey?



You're so impatient. I'll upload you an album right now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 3, 2008)

What was Doc doing in Hot Topic?


----------



## Audrey (Jun 3, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh ho ho!
> 
> Which album is it?  I have links to their entire discog.



Send him _Ashes Against the Grain_ first. It seems to be the easiest to get into.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> What was Doc doing in Hot Topic?


 
Hoping that Opeth would be there.

They're heavy metal, and somewhat popular.  If it's popular, and metal, it's in Hot Topic.  It was the only copy, so I think it was an accident...



Audrey said:


> Send him _Ashes Against the Grain_ first. It seems to be the easiest to get into.


 
'Kay.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 3, 2008)

Audrey said:


> You're so impatient. I'll upload you an album right now.



Gimme the one with "Not Unlike the Waves".


----------



## Audrey (Jun 3, 2008)

Cell said:


> Gimme the one with "Not Unlike the Waves".



That would be _Ashes Against the Grain_. The first two and last three tracks are the best ones on the album, but it's just extremely good anyway.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2008)

Witcher said:


> Because there is a class of objects neither like nor unlike the waves.


 
They're called rocks.


----------



## igneus somes (Jun 4, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Black and death.



 dude!!! lol..... i bought hellfire by 1349 yesterday XP is quite kikass...


----------



## Advent Child (Jun 4, 2008)

igneus somes said:


> dude!!! lol..... i bought hellfire by 1349 yesterday XP is quite kikass...


Yeah, 1349 are actually one of the better satanic black metal bands.


----------



## Aldrick (Jun 4, 2008)

I met a guy who likes Behemoth, Neurosis, dislikes Peccatum, Arcuturus, Necrophagia, Children of Bodom and Idiot Flesh.

I also then proceeded to improvise band names like "Dungeon Hellgate" and he nodded or shaked his head horizontally.

It was rather queer.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 4, 2008)

DM's deathfest review has got me back into anything death metal, with the most spins going to: Fleshless, Impaled, Bloodbath, Vital Remains, Suffocation, and Aborted.


----------



## Trias (Jun 4, 2008)

I want to get some Lesbian Metal


----------



## Audrey (Jun 4, 2008)

HakuSasoGaa said:


> Yeah, 1349 are actually one of the better satanic black metal bands.



If being one of the better bands means making extremely mediocre and average Norsecore black metal, then maybe.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 4, 2008)

> Dungeon Hellgate



I'm starting a power/speed metal band with harsh vox, and THAT will be our name.

Also 1349 suck. Anal Vomit kick ass.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 4, 2008)

Demoniac Flagellations is one of my favourite albums :3


----------



## Lamb (Jun 4, 2008)

Trias said:


> I want to get some Lesbian Metal



for some reason, that just made me think of the time I didn't go see Lez Zeppelin live.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 4, 2008)

Audrey said:


> If being one of the better bands means making extremely mediocre and average Norsecore black metal, then maybe.


 
What in the name of Charlie Zeleny with lazer vision is "Norsecore?"


----------



## Trias (Jun 4, 2008)

Argh. Norsecore. Lets just not hope that Audrey somehow creates yet another ridicilous genre-name that starts as a joke then becomes cannon thanks to certain fangroups.



 Man.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm so calling Mid-West United Statescore


----------



## Lamb (Jun 4, 2008)

y'all don't know about my new Tweecore band.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 4, 2008)

Norsecore = Gay metal about Norse mythology.

Casbah is good as fuck, too. Japanese thrash metal ftw.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 4, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What in the name of Charlie Zeleny with lazer vision is "Norsecore?"



Norsecore is a term that was coined (by somebody else) to describe black metal bands like 1349 and Marduk, who are from Norway and play in a common style typified by many Norwegian black metal bands, and bands like Watain, who isn't Norwegian but plays an almost identical style. The vocals are also usually almost always a typical type of aggressive growling.



Trias said:


> Argh. Norsecore. Lets just not hope that Audrey somehow creates yet another ridicilous genre-name that starts as a joke then becomes cannon thanks to certain fangroups.
> 
> 
> 
> Man.



I didn't invent it, nor do I particularly care for the word beyond how accurately it describes a particular vein of black metal. It's not a genre, but it is an extremely easy way to refer to a specific style of black metal that's almost universally boring and has been done way too much.


----------



## Trias (Jun 4, 2008)

Still, Norsecore is extremely


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 4, 2008)

i've been listening to norsecore since i was 1.


----------



## Advent Child (Jun 4, 2008)

> If being one of the better bands means making extremely mediocre and average Norsecore black metal, then maybe.





> Norsecore = Gay metal about Norse mythology.


1349 dont predominantly sing about Norse mythology.



> Norsecore is a term that was coined (by somebody else) to describe black metal bands like 1349 and Marduk, who are from Norway and play in a common style typified by many Norwegian black metal bands, and bands like Watain, who isn't Norwegian but plays an almost identical style. The vocals are also usually almost always a typical type of aggressive growling.


Marduk are Swedish.

1349 play overall decent Scandinavian black metal, tho they still pale to compare to Marduk, Hecate Enthroned, and Carpathian Forest.

Watain is simply !


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'm starting a power/speed metal band with harsh vox, and THAT will be our name.
> 
> Also 1349 suck.* Anal Vomit kick ass.*



Puns are fun.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 4, 2008)

HakuSasoGaa said:


> Marduk are Swedish.



Oops, my bad. I meant to put them with Watain. I probably didn't realize because of how terrible they are.



> 1349 play overall decent Scandinavian black metal, tho they still pale to compare to Marduk, Hecate Enthroned, and Carpathian Forest.



None of those bands are anything special, especially Carpathian Forest, which isn't a serious band, so they're actually probably the best one.



> Watain is simply !



Watain is a bunch of Funeral Mist wannabe NoEvDia underlings who lick the boots of Deathspell Omega. Too bad that the real Funeral Mist is gone and Arioch decided to play boring music with Marduk.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2008)

The talons are out and they are rending flesh.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 4, 2008)

That post was heavily influenced by X.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 4, 2008)

Audrey, where's my Agalloch?


----------



## Audrey (Jun 4, 2008)

Didn't Boskov send it to you? He's useless! X3

I sent it to you now.


----------



## Advent Child (Jun 5, 2008)

> Oops, my bad. I meant to put them with Watain. I probably didn't realize because of how terrible they are.


Even if you dont care for their music, their lyrics are intelligent and extremely well written.



> None of those bands are anything special, especially Carpathian Forest, which isn't a serious band, so they're actually probably the best one.


That's probably why I like Carpathian forest so much, cause they broke from the "serious" Satanic black metal scene and added several lyrical themes that are uncommon to the genre, like sex and sadomasochism. 

As for Hecate Enthroned, they were amazing in their _Slaughter of the Innocent... _and _Dark Requiems _(god I love that album) days. They somewhat lost their luster when they began to add death metal influences to their music. 



> Watain is a bunch of Funeral Mist wannabe NoEvDia underlings who lick the boots of Deathspell Omega. Too bad that the real Funeral Mist is gone and Arioch decided to play boring music with Marduk.


Watain and FM are connected so it's only assumed that they have some similarities. Was never a Mist fan myself, but they're a hell of a lot better than Watain. And Deathspell Omega are actually pretty decent (they also have really intelligent music), although I was always a bigger fan of Taake.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 5, 2008)

HakuSasoGaa said:


> Even if you dont care for their music, their lyrics are intelligent and extremely well written.



Compared to other generic black metal bands, maybe they are intelligent and well-written.



> Deathspell Omega are actually pretty decent (they also have really intelligent music), although I was always a bigger fan of Taake.



Taake's also an overrated Norsecore band. He's really funny, but his music is really, really average and typical. Deathspell Omega's just a much better band musically and conceptually, and not comparable in style to Taake at all.


----------



## Advent Child (Jun 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Taake's also an overrated Norsecore band. He's really funny, but his music is really, really average and typical. Deathspell Omega's just a much better band musically and conceptually, and not comparable in style to Taake at all.



Taake is very very Norwegian, but I still think they hae a great sound going for them. I dont think its entirely fair, however, to call them overrated.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 5, 2008)

Taake is highly highly hailed in underground black metal circles. I would say that they are overrated as well. I do enjoy the music, but yeah, its not that almighty to gain as much praise as it does.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Didn't Boskov send it to you? He's useless! X3
> 
> I sent it to you now.


 
The links were dead.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 5, 2008)

There should be water metal, wood metal and fire metal.


----------



## Trias (Jun 5, 2008)

I can actually imagine water metal. X Japan's Es Dur No Piano Sen had always reminded me of flowing water; because piano notes just flow like some river. If that was played in electric guitar with some cool distortion tone, I'd damn well classify that as Water Metal, getting flamed for naming yet another retarded genre.

 But Wood Metal? Well. We've Tree-Hugger Sub-Genre, doesn't that count as Wood?


----------



## Audrey (Jun 5, 2008)

HakuSasoGaa said:


> Taake is very very Norwegian, but I still think they hae a great sound going for them. I dont think its entirely fair, however, to call them overrated.



Considering that the majority of his fans think he's doing something original and unique, when he is not, he's very overrated. He's pretty funny, but he's not doing anything that hasn't been done by countless other bands.



Skeksis said:


> Taake is highly highly hailed in underground black metal circles. I would say that they are overrated as well. I do enjoy the music, but yeah, its not that almighty to gain as much praise as it does.



That post about sums up my opinions of Taake. It's listenable, but in no way deserving of massive amounts of praise or being compared to artistically original bands that don't even play similar music.


----------



## Advent Child (Jun 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> That post about sums up my opinions of Taake. It's listenable, but in no way deserving of massive amounts of praise or being compared to artistically original bands that don't even play similar music.


I wasnt comparing Deathspell and Taake musically. I was just saying that I'm a fan of both. 

So, what's everyone's opinion on synth-heavy black metal (i.e. Trollheim's Grott)?


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 6, 2008)

I have heard a whole lot. Obviously I've heard Dimmu Borgir, and I like them (OMG!), though I have actually only heard _For All Tid, Enthrone Darkness Triumphent_ and, _Stormblast_.

EDIT: I just busted out Entombed's _Left Hand Path_ for the first time in ages. Forgot how awesome it is. Revel In Flesh <3


----------



## Advent Child (Jun 6, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I have heard a whole lot. Obviously I've heard Dimmu Borgir, and I like them (OMG!), though I have actually only heard _For All Tid, Enthrone Darkness Triumphent_ and, _Stormblast_.


Borgir isnt bad. They drifted a bit away from black metal in their recent years, but still overall good.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wood metal? I prefer In The Woods metal 


Speaking of labels, I saw last night the ones who first used the term heavy metal to describe their music. I mean of course Blue Oyster Cult. Just magic. Half of the time they were jamming. They also played a queen medley. Magic


----------



## Trias (Jun 6, 2008)

Dimmu Burger 

 When I had went to America, I wanted to see Blue Oyster Cult, and learnt that there was some Blue Oyster Bar around, judging from the name, it was highly likely that I'd find Blue Oyster Cult playing there. It was crazy, till the dawn.



 Blue Oyster Bar scene is one of the fucking most awesomely funny scenes ever filmed. Music playing there (El Bimbo) is also epic, I'm thinking of doing a electric guitar cover of it, hahah. Truly epic.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 6, 2008)

Guys, I need some good melodic death metal. Something with lots of emotion.


----------



## Trias (Jun 6, 2008)

I can tell you a million bands but I need to hear the bands you already know about?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 6, 2008)

Trias said:


> I can tell you a million bands but I need to hear the bands you already know about?



At the Gates, later Carcass, Entombed, uh... not many others. Don't listen to much of it.


----------



## Trias (Jun 6, 2008)

Well. Then you should obviously listen to In Flames and Dark Tranquillity. In Flames has become Linkin Flames in the later albums, so try listening to Whoracle album and stuff. DT is incredibly emotional, with usually dark & melancholic feelings. the Gallery album is FUCKING EPIC. Every album is usually distinguishable from the others, but no apparent style change like IF occurred, so if you like the Gallery, you can pretty much listen any stuff. the Mind's Eye follows the Gallery closely, and I'd recommend Haven after that.

 If you had listened to Carcass, I'd expect you'd listen to Arch Enemy too. Well, if you didn't, try it. They're highly overrated just because Angela Gossow is a woman that can do brutal vocals, and some Archen Fans are nearly as retarded as Floydians, but still, Archen has some kick ass stuff, both in Angela Gossow's and in Johann Liiva's times, but Johann Liiva's time had arguably "less mainstream" sound and "better" lyrics. I prefer sound and style of Gossow time, while I think Liiva's vocals are much more unique.

 Eternal Tears of Sorrow, albeit having a way too depressive name, is another really good melo death band, with little prog, goth and black influences in it. Chaotic Beauty and Before the Bleeding Sun are my two favourites, also probably in my top 10 melo-death albums list.

 Also, my pimp a few weeks ago, Quo Vadis was also kinda Tech/Prog/Melo Death.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 6, 2008)

Cell, check out In Flames. Their most recent albums especially. So emo(tional). X3


----------



## Trias (Jun 6, 2008)

Just like how some black metal bands are "environmentally passionate" right Audrie? 

 (On a different note, seeing some black metal playing in a Greenpeace AD would be funny. )


----------



## manos87 (Jun 6, 2008)

That's it!!! I'm so enthusiastic!!! It's a great album!!!  JB is a great singer, we already know that from Spiritual Beggars. 
Grand Magus-Iron Will

It's got epic-manowar feeling, it's got many dio moments, it's got doom-candlemass-ish moments. It just kicks asses


----------



## Audrey (Jun 6, 2008)

Trias said:


> Just like how some black metal bands are "environmentally passionate" right Audrie?



Except that the few who seem to be actually know how to make good music and aren't trying to appeal to Linkin Park fans like recent In Flames.


----------



## Trias (Jun 6, 2008)

Geez, tree-huggers are not any better than Linkin Flames. Actually from aesthetical view, they're far worse, too. And I think you too notice that even Linkin Flames has nothing to do with Linkin Park musically, also they do not need any new fans, so you're probably just going at it again for the lulz.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jun 6, 2008)

Am I the only one who enjoyed *In Flames* newest album?


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 6, 2008)

I've never even understood the grounds for which people to hate on new in flames like that. It just seems as if they changed their sound at a similar time as to when they were gaining popularity fast has made everyone look on them as just a new band who are popular. Metal heads seem to have a strange phobia of popularity.

Edit-I quite like their new stuff ssj2yugi (although it is inferior to the old), yet to listen to the new album though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't understand people who dislike it because of popularity; I do understand people who dislike it because of aesthetic reasons.  New In Flames is much different from their previous work, and it's not hard to understand why one style would be prefered over the other.


----------



## Trias (Jun 6, 2008)

Newest album is actually good. Didn't Jesper say something like similar to "I was doing something else in last albums, not that I'm writing stuff again, lets own" or something like those lines. Kinda of. 

 Also, I don't dislike new In Flames because they gained popularity. A band like them gaining popularity is actually cool. Also, unlike most Flames-haters, I think Cloud Connected is a good song. I disliked In Flames because I liked Whoracle sound, not that.

 Although, I hate Arch Enemy gaining popularity. Because they get that popularity only because Angela Gossow is a media monkey and the fact that she has tits is big news to retards all over-the-world.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 6, 2008)

You know, there are In Flames fans who didn't discover them during the past 2-3 years. There are fans who worship them since whoracle etc, so it's more than normal for them not to like their late change of musical style. 


Edit: Whoever is fond of 80s metal, or Spiritual Beggars and wants a link of Grand Magus' super-album, let me know

2nd edit: Arch Enemy suck!! Ammot return to Spiritual Beggars and make some real music


----------



## Trias (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll take Spiritual Beggars.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 6, 2008)

I suppose I was getting a bit pious, again, and there is a big difference in old vs new IF. But this whole "they sold out" attitude is just, well...musical change always seems, bafflingly, to be rejected by fans as much as it is accepted.

Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't equate the sound of their music with Linkin Park, just the deliberate change in band member image and way of dressing, not to mention the cover of their most recent album. They obviously want to appeal to a specific crowd.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 6, 2008)

Any Demon Hunter fans?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 6, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> Any Demon Hunter fans?



No. Go away.

I know it, uh, sounds kind of faggy but, uh...

I want something that is sort of melodic metalcore/melodeath. I dunno why, but I've just been in the mood for it. Also, Eternal Tears of Sorrow is actually pretty good. Arch Enemy is alright, Carcass is good, and I'll have to check In Flames out. Maybe pimp me some good albums, Trias?


----------



## Trias (Jun 6, 2008)

At least don't tell that just after telling another person "no" in that way mate 

 Well, apart from a few songs, I don't have much In Flames on my hd, since I did not get their stuff again after my HD formatting. After what you said though, I think late In Flames might just be what you're looking for. I also highly recommend Soilwork too. _I Killed the Prom Queen_ also would spark your interest maybe.

 I'll get bands like Arsis, Degradead, they're all really good ones too. Once I get them again, I'll send it to you, if you like.

 Also, I can pimp Dark Tranquillity tomorrow. They're probably the most distant thing to what I'd call "melo-core" but still, the Gallery would easily be in my top 20 albums list, and probably is my favourite death metal album (or maybe it's Before the Bleeding Sun, dunno) so I still fucking recommend you to give it a try. General opinion (also my own opinion) is that their greatest songs include, Punish my Heaven, Insanity's Crescendo, Lethe... and stuff. So if you want to hear their sound, just listen to them in youtube, then let me know if you want me to pimp them. I was thinking of a general pimpage anyways.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, if you want more of a melodic metalcore/melodeath sound, recent In Flames (Come Clarity, A Sense Of Purpose, Reroute To Remain, etc.) would be the way to go. Also, have a look into Soilwork.

Am I the only one who absolutely adores both old and new In Flames? or to be more specific, am I the only one who adores The Jester Race as well as Soundtrack To Your Escape?


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 6, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I don't equate the sound of their music with Linkin Park, just the deliberate change in band member image and way of dressing, not to mention the cover of their most recent album. They obviously want to appeal to a specific crowd.



The music point's a given I guess, tbh I think how a band dresses and what they're artwork is like or what crowd they aim for means little to me: if the music is good I'll listen to them. 



Skeksis said:


> Yeah, if you want more of a melodic metalcore/melodeath sound, recent In Flames (Come Clarity, A Sense Of Purpose, Reroute To Remain, etc.) would be the way to go. Also, have a look into Soilwork.
> 
> Am I the only one who absolutely adores both old and new In Flames? or to be more specific, am I the only one who adores The Jester Race as well as Soundtrack To Your Escape?



Whoracle, Clayman and Colony are all albums I very much love but I also like Reroute and Come Clarity a hell of a lot. Only got a rough smattering of tracks from lunar strain-jester race period but that is mostly rather awesome as well.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 6, 2008)

I own six IF albums on CD (all bar STYE, Lunar Strain, and ASOP), and have all of their albums and EPs on my computer. I also have their Used & Abused DVD, and a STYE shirt. Yes, they are my favourite band alongside the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 6, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I own six IF albums on CD (all bar STYE, Lunar Strain, and ASOP), and have all of their albums and EPs on my computer. I also have their Used & Abused DVD, and a STYE shirt. Yes, they are my favourite band alongside the Smashing Pumpkins



A nice wee collection you've got there. I'm gonna say they're second on my list, below Maiden, ever since last year's Wacken.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 6, 2008)

Trias said:


> Also, I can pimp Dark Tranquillity tomorrow. They're probably the most distant thing to what I'd call "melo-core" but still, the Gallery would easily be in my top 20 albums list, and probably is my favourite death metal album (or maybe it's Before the Bleeding Sun, dunno) so I still fucking recommend you to give it a try. General opinion (also my own opinion) is that their greatest songs include, Punish my Heaven, Insanity's Crescendo, Lethe... and stuff. So if you want to hear their sound, just listen to them in youtube, then let me know if you want me to pimp them. I was thinking of a general pimpage anyways.



With DT, I've always prefered their newer stuff over the old albums. While I do not deny they are classics and that The Gallery is essential to any metal fan's collection, I've just always enjoyed albums such as Character and Damage Done more. The only album of theirs I wouldn't hold highly though is Projector, as I found it a tad dull. Its probably a 6-7/10 in my books.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jun 7, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> Any Demon Hunter fans?




I was for a little bit, but found that there's better stuff out there.  Still, some of their songs are alright.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 7, 2008)

Αny better covers of War Pigs???

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qgu-XLAgvw[/YOUTUBE]

Skolnick-->Great guitar player


----------



## Lamb (Jun 9, 2008)

Is Mastodon any good? or am I setting myself up for major disappointment by dling their discography?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 10, 2008)

They're alright, I'm not particularly fond of them, but they seem to have quite the following.  It's better to let you decide.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 10, 2008)

gud, cuz I'm already dling. 

it's funny, I'm only doing it because Pitchfork likes it 

btw Doc, what was that prog fro taking music off your ipod? D:


----------



## Lamb (Jun 10, 2008)

I always liked that comic. xD


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 10, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Is Mastodon any good? or am I setting myself up for major disappointment by dling their discography?



I love Mastodon. Amazing drumming, great riffs, awsome groove, cool lyrical concepts (some may object to this).


----------



## Trias (Jun 10, 2008)

Lol mast's leviathan.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 10, 2008)

Lamb said:


> gud, cuz I'm already dling.
> 
> it's funny, I'm only doing it because Pitchfork likes it
> 
> btw Doc, what was that prog fro taking music off your ipod? D:


 
Pitchfork is so ghey.

Prog fro... taking music off my iPod?  

?

???

I don't know. D:

MOAR WHALE METAL PLZ


----------



## Lamb (Jun 10, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Pitchfork is so ghey.
> 
> Prog fro... taking music off my iPod?
> 
> ...



you said you had a program that allowed you to transfer music from your iPod to your comp through iTunes D:


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh... 

Google sharepod; it's free and it's pretty simple.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mastodon are surely one of the biggest hopes of metal. Leviathan is probably their best work to-date. One of my best hobbies is trying to listen to Brann Dailor's drumming at this album !!!


Yu, great comic!! Where did you take it from?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 10, 2008)

Mastodon are VASTLY overrated. Very good, but one of the biggest hopes? Nah, their sound is largely a major rip-off from The Melvins anyway.

Just listen to The Stag by The Melvins and try to prove me otherwise


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 10, 2008)

Ew, a Melvins fanboy.


----------



## Trias (Jun 10, 2008)

Both Mastodon and the Melvins suck, here it goes babes.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 10, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ew, a Melvins fanboy.



It's proven, Melvin fan bois have better/more sex 

also, Trias, you're losing your touch man. Your feeble trolling is feeble

You should also check what im going to see in December, i havent shrunk it down yet just so it sticks out more


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 10, 2008)

You know how much I envy you, you ass, so why keep it up? 

This may be true, but until I find a Melvins fangirl, it's a no go.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 10, 2008)

Isis is also playing


----------



## manos87 (Jun 10, 2008)

For a band to be one of the biggest hopes in metal, it must have

1. A great deal of quality in songwriting, musical skills, a lot of inspiration etc

2. Enough originality. Not something avant-garde or obscure, but to have a renovative and recognisable sound

3. (and most important) To be commercial enough so as to be accepted by many many people.



Mastodon meet these requirements.
I don't doubt there might be better bands. More original etc. But they must meet the third requirement, otherwise it's just Manos87's or Destroy Musick's favourite band


----------



## manos87 (Jun 10, 2008)

For a band to be one of the biggest hopes in metal, it must have

1. A great deal of quality in songwriting, musical skills, a lot of inspiration etc

2. Enough originality. Not something avant-garde or obscure, but to have a renovative and recognisable sound

3. (and most important) To be commercial enough so as to be accepted by many many people.



Mastodon meet these requirements.
I don't doubt there might be better bands. More original etc. But they must meet the third requirement, otherwise it's just Manos87's or Destroy Musick's favourite band


----------



## Trias (Jun 10, 2008)

Dave, I like it when people lose track of when I'm serious and when I'm trolling.

 In any case... Mike Patton, dammit. I'd give my right ball to see that, now. Or maybe my brain. I use the right ball more.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2008)

damn these guys kick ass


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 11, 2008)

on the subject of Mastodon, i just heard that The Melvins hand picked them to open for them in Decembers festival

:3 joy


----------



## SasuxDei (Jun 11, 2008)

Lets see... My favorite band is Children of Bodom...

Other bands I like are...
Dimmu Borgir
Cradle of Filth
Amon Amarth
Death
BLS
As I Lay Dying
Bleeding Through
All That Remains
Arch Enemy
Behemoth
Cannibal Corpse
God Forbid
In Flames
Lacuna Coil
Gizmachi
Meshuggah
Mudvayne
Nevermore
Opeth
Pantera
SlipKnot
Strapping Young Lad
The Black Dahlia Murder
Trivium
Lamb of God
Unearth
Slayer
Nile

And some others...


----------



## manos87 (Jun 11, 2008)

How can you like Nevermore, Opeth, Strapping Young Lad, Death and still believe CoB are superior?

Anyway, nice tastes


----------



## SasuxDei (Jun 11, 2008)

COB's just my favorite band... I'm not saying that there superior...


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 11, 2008)

I thought the first reply would be centred at the presence of Slipknot, Mudvayne, etc. in his list. But then of course, it wasn't Cell who posted first


----------



## manos87 (Jun 11, 2008)

...and you see now the reason why I tried to reply first


----------



## SasuxDei (Jun 11, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I thought the first reply would be centred at the presence of Slipknot, Mudvayne, etc. in his list. But then of course, it wasn't Cell who posted first



........... Wait who are you talking about...? Cus I'm not a guy >.<


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 11, 2008)

SasuxDei said:


> ........... Wait who are you talking about...? Cus I'm not a guy >.<



 im talking about Manos' reply to your post listing your favourite bands, and saying that if it were Cell who posted you would have been flamed the fuck out of. 

and where did i say guy?


----------



## SasuxDei (Jun 11, 2008)

You said his list.. =\ But I don't really care =]


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 11, 2008)

oh yeah, i just noticed that. sorry. yeah i was refering to you in that post.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jun 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> damn these guys kick ass


----------



## Trias (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, Nile, Strapping Young Lad, Meshuggah, Death along with Slipknot, Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir.

 Apart from being fan of the first group and hating the second group, I just think you've a diverse and weird music taste.

 Also, I don't think Cell would flame that, guys.


----------



## Otogakure Tsunade (Jun 11, 2008)

I range in metal, as well as most types of music for that fact. I love black metal though so here's a few I'd really reccomend checking:

Bathory.
Marduk.
Carpathian Forest
The Vision Bleak
HateBreed *more hardcore, quite metally tbh.*
5 Finger Death Punch.
Soulfly
Sepultura
Cavalera Conspiracy.
Coal Chamber
DevilDriver
Akercocke *sp*
Children Of Bodom.
Decapitated
Iced Earth.
Meshuggah.

The list goes on, I'll add some more later on.


----------



## Trias (Jun 11, 2008)

Wait, you recommend bands like Iced Earth and Sepultura and those others as Black Metal?


----------



## Otogakure Tsunade (Jun 11, 2008)

No. I meant that I prefer black metal to others. I did reccomend a few.

Well, bathory is more Norse...His older stuff ain't.

The day I say to my kids if I have any "GO CHECK HATEBREED, THEY'RE BLACK METAL!!!!" It'll be the day I finally agree with the youtube morons and say that linkin park are metal.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 11, 2008)

Bathory's older music is black metal, his albums starting with _Hammerheart_ are Viking metal. However, the epic nature of his later works first appeared on _Blood Fire Death_. He also made two straight thrash albums before releasing his final works, which were a return to his Viking style.

Anyway, it makes me sad that everyone who posts about black metal now just posts about Marduk and Carpathian Forest.


----------



## Otogakure Tsunade (Jun 11, 2008)

Bathory is mainly where I'm at. I see Marduk as you know, a more shock factor what with the nun poking herself with a crucifix on the cover for "Fuck me jesus".

Carpathian forest I've been into for a while and they're not really well known around here in Scotland.

Bathory's thrash stuff was immense though, I loved "In conspiracy with satan".


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 11, 2008)

Christ, I leave for a few days and the Metal Thread has pages with SlipKnot, 5 Finger Death Punch, Mudvayne and DevilDriver?

God...

Anyways, I've been quite into Cynic these days. Though, I've noticed their demos are more progressive thrash oriented and that the majority of Focus is actually jazz/fusion mixed with progressive/thrash. Even so, Cynic make some beautiful tunes.

Also, Arsis anyone? Never thought I'd be so hyped about a melodic death metal band!


----------



## Lamb (Jun 11, 2008)

I saw Lacuna Coil mentioned and just felt like saying that I went to a live show of their's once, but didn't get to see it because the goth kids hated me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 11, 2008)

Someone needs to pimp me some Strapping Young Lad and some Blind Illusion. Also, I happen to enjoy Mudvayne's releases. In all honesty, their music is catchy and I love the bass grooves.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 11, 2008)

Everytime I hear Marduk, I think of Sealab and then I laugh uncontrollably.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 11, 2008)

Trias said:


> Wow, Nile, Strapping Young Lad, Meshuggah, Death along with Slipknot, Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir.
> 
> Apart from being fan of the first group and hating the second group, I just think you've a diverse and weird music taste.



Just like me 

With Mudvayne I really liked L.D.50 and Lost and Found, but The End Of All Things To Come didn't really do too much for me, bar a few songs.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 11, 2008)

Any Battle Master fans here? Epic black/death! >


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 11, 2008)

Anything with "epic" in the name makes me wary.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 11, 2008)

They're really good. Epic in terms of they're all D&D nerds who love death metal. The vocalist Andy Horn (awesome dude) is also in a brutal death metal band called Cannabis Corpse.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 11, 2008)

How'd you like that Agalloch album, X?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 11, 2008)

It's quite good, best post-metal I've heard.


----------



## Otogakure Tsunade (Jun 12, 2008)

Cell said:


> Any Battle Master fans here? Epic black/death! >



You, sir. Deserve to beat Obama just for saying that name.

Fuck yes.


----------



## Aldrick (Jun 12, 2008)

Why should I like or dislike Dimmu Borgir?


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 12, 2008)

Because you think their music is good/bad. No other real reason. Listen and decide for yourself.


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Or because apart from their music being good or bad, also them being awesome guys or just a bunch of stupid, shit-faced cockmasters.

 My choice stands out, doesn't it? Heh.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 12, 2008)

I took the question as being about their music, and not them as people.


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Cell said:


> Anyways, I've been quite into Cynic these days. Though, I've noticed their demos are more progressive thrash oriented and that the majority of Focus is actually jazz/fusion mixed with progressive/thrash. Even so, Cynic make some beautiful tunes.
> 
> Also, Arsis anyone? Never thought I'd be so hyped about a melodic death metal band!



 Nah, I don't think you can feel any trash feeling in the Focus itself, for the most time, a clueless listener can't even tell they're unbelievably technical, too. In any case, yeah, they were called "Fusion Metal" by some fans along with the band "Atheist" who make similar music. Cynic also have quite ambiental and soundscape-ic parts in some songs.

 Also, yes, demos are usually more trash, sometimes even more punk like; reminds me of Punk-ass Slayer. This is probably mainly because, Masvidal's playing and singing was not "stylish" enough for the that time. When they toured with Death, they were not even 18, hell, they were barely 18 when they started doing demos. Sean Reinert is still incredible there, but I guess it took a bit more time for Paul to make his style concrete. I really like his vocoder-vocals and Teegarden's brutals much more than the first ones, as well as his playing. You can tell the increased fusion influence as well as (mainly being Allan Holdsworth to many people) some other brilliant guitarists.



Lamb said:


> I saw Lacuna Coil mentioned and just felt like saying that I went to a live show of their's once, but didn't get to see it because the goth kids hated me.



 I went to Lacuna Coil concert once just to see Christina Scabbia and her feet, but after beating goth kids to get near the stage, Security threw me out.  



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Anything with "epic" in the name makes me wary.



 Here, lend me your ear for this awesome piece of _Epic Post-Rock Band with Grindcore and Jazz influences._


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

MMM

I like Ted Maul.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 12, 2008)

i live 10 minutes away from Ted Maul

i knew them when they just started and still had members of Labrat hanging around them XD

i miss those old-school days 

also; how dare you listen to that Melvins pimp and not comment Doc


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

My internet crapped out at like 90 percent, and I haven't re downloaded it. 

I also lost all my Melvins in the HD crash, so all I have from them is the Fantomas/Melvins live album; so, I'll get all I can, just eventually.

Also:



Brutalist shit ever.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 12, 2008)

Nekrogasm <3

i prefer Necro though, seeing as he seems more of a serious hip-hop/death metal artist XD

This world needs more gore-hop!


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

Coincidentally, I'm getting Nekro now.

I gigled when I first heard it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Coincidentally, I'm getting Nekro now.
> 
> I gigled when I first heard it.



i feel so proud that you're becoming a gorehound 

I feel partly responsible too with your taking to early goregrind Carcass XD


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

I still like Carcass.

It got me into Painkiller (Admittedly all I have are their first two [?] EPs and the 50th celebration) and a few others.  I need more Grindcore.  I like !T.O.O.H.! 

I take it there's really nothing else like Nekro?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I still like Carcass.
> 
> It got me into Painkiller (Admittedly all I have are their first two [?] EPs and the 50th celebration) and a few others.  I need more Grindcore.  I like !T.O.O.H.!
> 
> I take it there's really nothing else like Nekro?



not much, unfortunately

GUT's latest album is a mixture of rap and pornogrind though, which you may like


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

Rap and Grindcore/Death Metal mixtures are incredibly fascinating to me, so I will check it out.


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Doc, WHERE IS UR PROG NOW? 

 (Also, I'm interested in this rap mixture, more info pleease?)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 12, 2008)

Otogakure Tsunade said:


> You, sir. Deserve to beat Obama just for saying that name.
> 
> Fuck yes.



One of the best metal bands from Virginia (my hometown!). Andy Horn is the nicest dude.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

Trias said:


> Doc, WHERE IS UR PROG NOW?
> 
> (Also, I'm interested in this rap mixture, more info pleease?)


 
roffles

I'm still a progwhore - the majority of my metal leanings are Prog. 

NEVER!

GAHAHAHA


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Are we called "prog whores" because we whore progressive stuff, as in, trendwhoring, or we are whores who are also progressive, as in, stupid whore, dark whore, bitching whore.

 And don't make me use my Particle Disintegrator 2000++ on you, tell about it. (I bought that on U-Bay from a Martian.)


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

Whore as in... we indulge in it to a degree that many find questionable.  (Prog-Sluts would also be an accurate description) Most prog is certainly _not_ trendy.  Except that blight known as the TMV "OH GOD THEY HAVE A SAXAPHONE IN THERE ROCK MUSIC OMGOMGOMGOMG THEY ARE SO EXPERIMENTAL"

Fucking no.

++?

Double positive?


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Nah I didn't mean prog is trendy. I mean. Trendwhores whore trends, and we whore prog. I pointed out the analogy. Kinda.

 That means Pain of Salvation sucks? 

 Yeah. You know. The streotype ultra technological mechanism name. 3000++. 4000++. 500X+ Or stuff like that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ultra Power Lazer 1000^69 X100++ MK III?

Pain of Salvation can't suck; it's a law of physics.


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah. Kinda like that. If our kind manages to survive against global warming, nuclear wars, rising apathy, alien invasions, more wars, cruelty, supernova, and lastly, heat-death, we may get a device with a name like that.

 But you've said rock bands with saxaphone.... oh, nevermind.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 12, 2008)

You're prog whores because you're whores who also whore out prog music. X3


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 12, 2008)

It can work the other way round: perhaps they're progressing the field of whoring?


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Or we're whoring something -that's not explained in the term itself- in a progressive way? Whoring in a more technical and experimental style?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

Experimental sluts?


----------



## Audrey (Jun 12, 2008)

All of those things combined.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 12, 2008)

I smell a new genre. Not that I'm suggesting ladies/men of negotiable affections don't wash appropriately.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

Fuckkkk

I just realized I pimped my album alongside Nujabes. Nujabes, in the MD; like anyone's going to take a fucking second glance at mine. Boo


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, why don't you ask MoriMori in a nice way if you could get a little bit of adversation of your own pimping in the first post of his pimping thread? I mean, something along the lines of, "Why don't you also see Doc's pimping" or something. He's an extremely cool guy so just ask.

 Also, we really need to find a genre name for that. I mean. Slutcore? Whore Metal? I mean, I feel like composing some retarded stuff for this.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

-Core makes everything cool.

Slutcore... mmm....

Well, I know who's going even find it remotely interesting, so I'm not going to advertise in that thread.   Mori is an awesome guy, it's just that Nujabes is going to override it.


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Core makes everything cool? I don't know about that but your coolness factor has just dropped by 1 factor.

 And well, I did not tell you to advertise it, I told you to ask Mori if he could leave a note at the bottom of the first post of the thread.

 Also... well, have anyone tried brain-enchanting drugs? Nootropics? Or heard about them? Kinda? Mm.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't about that, but your sarcasm detection skills have dropped by 1.

Brain... enchanting?  

Nope.


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Your phrasing skills decreased too, it seems.  Also, you mean Mathcore is not cool? 

 Well. It's high time I've dwelled more into the worlds of "legal drugs". Heh.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

Everything is legal in international waters. 

I really just listen to the music, but holy fucking hell: Melodic Brutal Death-core?


----------



## -18 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Everything is legal in international waters.
> 
> I really just listen to the music, but holy fucking hell:_* Melodic Brutal Death-core*_?



lol wut?


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, Melodic Death and Brutal Death usually differ just in guitars and slightly on drums, so those two are not that different, and Death getting "Core" add-on is not that surprising too.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

Post-core 

What is it?


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 12, 2008)

The sound of nuclear missiles tearing gaping wounds into the side of the planet and wiping out all life as we know it? Would be metal as hell at any rate (and hell's a pretty metal place).

Btw, is it naive to ask if there is a difference between math metal and mathcore?


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

It's something that'll be created when GYBE decides they don't make enough money with their thoughtful music.


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

@Tyr/ That's kinda... goosebumps-giving. Try imagining nuclear missile sounds.... but as if it's coming from a very distant place... give the sound a frozen distortion, and a bit water-ambience, to make it seem even more distant. And lower the voice of the sound as well. And repeat it. 

 Aaaah.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2008)

I need new GY!BE 

Post and -Core are such descriptors; they don't really _do_ anything, but people seem to love adding them to genres.


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, when I see "post" in some drawings or paintings, I run away from the scene like the wind.

 When I see "post" in anything related to music, I go for it.

 Weird, isn't it?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes, yes it is, Trias.

Anyone want Powerglove?

Power Metal covers of classic oldschool video games. 

Few things in this world have so much potential for awesome.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 13, 2008)

This is shameless promotion. X3


----------



## Trias (Jun 13, 2008)

*Ignores Audrie for the moment*

 You tellin' me about a Power Metal band, Doc?  World is surely a weird place.  Why don't you upload me their stuff? <3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 13, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yes, yes it is, Trias.
> 
> Anyone want Powerglove?
> 
> ...



For sure, I haven't heard many good video game cover bands.

Also, Symbyosis anyone? Symphonic/progressive death metal ftw.


----------



## Trias (Jun 13, 2008)

...Symbyosis was pimped by me some time ago, mate. Not only that, but Dest was also thinking of pimping it. Also, they're a lot of things, but certainly not Symphonic.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 13, 2008)

Eh, what do I know. I hate symphonic.

Anyways, yeah, Symbyosis is fucking sick. The drums on Crisis sound like a machine.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2008)

Trias said:


> *Ignores Audrie for the moment*
> 
> You tellin' me about a Power Metal band, Doc?  World is surely a weird place.  Why don't you upload me their stuff? <3


 


Cell said:


> For sure, I haven't heard many good video game cover bands.
> 
> Also, Symbyosis anyone? Symphonic/progressive death metal ftw.


 
Sure thing, it's pretty awesome.

It's kinda like what Dragonforce would sound like if they were good, only better.  It's pretty catchy, especially with the familiarity of the gametracks.

<3333


----------



## Audrey (Jun 13, 2008)

Trias said:


> *Ignores Audrie for the moment*



No fun. 

I've been doing my best to pimp the most interesting unknown bands lately, too.


----------



## Trias (Jun 13, 2008)

@Cell/ Well, since it's nothing symphonic, you don't need any reason to hate. And well, Tarık is a very good drummer, but the sickest person there is easily the guitarist Franck Kobolt. He's an incredible style; his neo-classical style in death metal is just one of the most accomplished ideas ever applied to death metal, and it just gets crazy when you see a jazz scale flying around, only to be followed by a solo built on oriental melodies, followed by some black metal riff, then changing back to death metal with all its badassnes. Also a stage monster, he's just incredible, eccentric, and one of the most original and succesful guitarists that I can think of.

 @Doc/ Yeah mate, I'm so downloading this. Also it's funny how the pimping thread you made yesterday is almost gonna go to the second page now.

 @Audrie/ No offense, dear, it's just that I'll give priority to an awesome Power Metal band over an awesome Black Metal band.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm just about done.

Pretty much fucking kick ass.  

Pimp worthy, I'd say.  I probably won't, but you get the idea.


----------



## Trias (Jun 13, 2008)

You've already said.


----------



## Eureka (Jun 13, 2008)

...Any other Sonata Arctica fans here?


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 13, 2008)

They're ok. I liked Ecliptica and Silence.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 13, 2008)

Trias said:


> @Audrie/ No offense, dear, it's just that I'll give priority to an awesome Power Metal band over an awesome Black Metal band.



It's not just a black metal band. You should read what I wrote about them if you haven't.


----------



## The TUX (Jun 13, 2008)

Eureka said:


> ...Any other Sonata Arctica fans here?



Right here.
Are they doing anything new that you know of?


----------



## Chidoriblade (Jun 13, 2008)

So... seen this thread a lot but I don't think I've posted yet.

Favorite metal bands are:

Metallica
Nine Inch Nails
Dragonforce
Underoath
Slipknot
Slayer
30 Seconds to Mars
etc.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 13, 2008)

Chidoriblade said:


> So... seen this thread a lot but I don't think I've posted yet.
> 
> Favorite metal bands are:
> 
> ...



Fucking kill yourself. Let me see here...

Metallica - A once amazing speed metal band who took their entire career and flushed it down the shitter.

NiN - Terrible "industrial". NOT. METAL.

DragonForce - While they are catchy at times, they are nothing but pop-metal drivel made up of anti-Semite assholes.

Underoath - Pure shit.

SlipKnoT - While their early releases had potential, they: 1) blow ass. and 2) ARE NOT METAL.

Slayer - See Metallica.

30 Seconds to Mars - How the fuck did you get the idea that they are metal in anyway? You obviously have down syndrome.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2008)

I love the MD.

Self moderation.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 14, 2008)

Metal is awesome.

I guess I should list a few fav bands?

No order:

Saliva
Motorhead
Black Label Society
Twisted Sister
Gun N Roses
Metallica
KoRn
Rage Against the Machine
Judas Priest
Iron Maiden
MegaDeth 
AC/DC
Pantera
Dio

Just a couple Bands I like.


----------



## Otogakure Tsunade (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm a really big fan of the Motorhead actually. After I murked off the slipknot/linkin park thing when I was 9. I got into Iron amiden and motorhead *Killers plz, Dickinson tries to hard.*

Though, wondering if there is any decapitated fans here and the current condition of their singer? I know Vitek is dead {R.I.P} and I heard the singer was in a life/death state in hospital.

Any answers? I would have fucking thrived to see them, sadly I'll not really get the best chance to.

EDIT:



Chidoriblade said:


> So... seen this thread a lot but I don't think I've posted yet.
> 
> Favorite metal bands are:
> 
> ...




Son, I'll have to sort you out...With metal by numbers.

Link removed


----------



## Trias (Jun 14, 2008)

Ahaha, it's ironic kinda another guy writes up a list just after Cell finishes flaming one. 

 Also, Cell, Slayer is the shit, comparing them to Metallica is someone whose musical knowledge is limited to "Joey Jordison being the greatest drummer eva" would do.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 14, 2008)

Trias said:


> Ahaha, it's ironic kinda another guy writes up a list just after Cell finishes flaming one.
> 
> Also, Cell, Slayer is the shit, comparing them to Metallica is someone whose musical knowledge is limited to "Joey Jordison being the greatest drummer eva" would do.



New Slayer blows, Trias. Generic mall-metal crap.



> Saliva
> Motorhead
> Black Label Society
> Twisted Sister
> ...



Urgh... honestly, this thread needs to stay tr00 and kvlt.


----------



## Otogakure Tsunade (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd say AC/DC are just Pub Rock tbh. They're not really metal >_>.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 14, 2008)

Trias said:


> Ahaha, it's ironic kinda another guy writes up a list just after Cell finishes flaming one.
> 
> *Also, Cell, Slayer is the shit, comparing them to Metallica is someone whose musical knowledge is limited to "Joey Jordison being the greatest drummer eva" would do.*


_I'd like to know how that was the conclusion you came up with...or maybe that was the conclusion preceded by no facts._


----------



## Trias (Jun 14, 2008)

Conclusion that Metallica is mere shit compared to Slayer, and Slayer actually has very very talented world-class musicians while current Metallica line-up is full of suckers?

 Well, _those are the facts._


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree that new Slayer is at least tolerable, while new Metallica is just shit. Still, their older releases all are much better.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 14, 2008)

_New_ Metallica? You mean _Nu_-Metallica, right? X3


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 15, 2008)

Otogakure Tsunade said:


> I'd say AC/DC are just Pub Rock tbh. They're not really metal >_>.



AC/DC aren't metal at all. They are hard rock.



Audrey said:


> _New_ Metallica? You mean _Nu_-Metallica, right? X3



Ba-dum-tsh


----------



## Lamb (Jun 15, 2008)

Is there any good metal that is cute? 

if not, would it be awesome if some was made?


----------



## Eureka (Jun 16, 2008)

> Are they doing anything new that you know of?



Well, they replaced their guitarist awhile back, and I think they're touring these days. Havn't heard their new album yet (Unia)

And anyway, favorite metal bands: 

In Flames 
Sonata Arctica
Hammerfall
Tyr
Pantera
Dream Theater
...and I have about 8 songs by Necrophagist. xD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe it's time for me to post another list of favorite metal bands as well, haven't done that in a while:

Pain of Salvation
Tool (count it or not)
Opeth
Meshuggah
Ephel Duath
maudlin of the Well
Neurosis
The Ocean
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Between the Buried and Me
ISIS
*shels
Ulver
Textures
Devin Townsend
Gojira
The Pax Cecilia
Jesu (counts??)
Sikth
Yakuza

Hope I'm not forgetting anything but damn, these artists are awesome beyond awesome.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been meaning to find The Ocean, but I can't. 

Damn you, last.fm.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 16, 2008)

I actually bought their 2007 album recently (called Precambrian) and it has such an awesome cover and packaging.

I can upload the album for you if you want to. It's my favorite metal album from 2007 and totally awesome.

By the way I'm REALLY hyped for new Ephel Duath album it's going to be so good.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

A favorite DS metal album?

Yes please.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 16, 2008)

Dragonslayer, you little god, we are awaiting for a new Gojira album in the year, and it will certainly rule the world!!!

Btw, i'm uploading the Alpha Galates for you, which is -for my lame taste of music- the best 2008 album till now...



Doc, you should definatley listen to Precambrian. Very renovative. If you like last year's between the buried and me, you will worship this one


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll... uh, take that album, too, manos.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 16, 2008)

New Gojira too, if it's anything as fantastic as From Mars to Sirius, I'll be in heaven.

Can't wait to hear Alpha Galates. This has been a good year so far but I think 2007 was easily better. My favorite releases this year are Opeth and Meshuggah so metal has been pretty dominant for me so far. New Textures was awesome too though not as good as Drawing Circles.

Speaking of 2008, do we have a topic for discussing good 2008 releases?


----------



## manos87 (Jun 16, 2008)

@ Doc man. check also my last post (i edited it)


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

I need some more metal, all I've really adored, that has been released this year is Opeth.    I NEED A NEW FUCKING SUBMASQ, and then things will be good.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 16, 2008)

Do you like Meshuggah, Doc?

Also, you might like Textures too. They have their Meshuggah influences but are more melodic with a lot of clean vocals and they can sound quite similar to Devin Townsend at times. All in all, very nice prog metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

Devy makes everything better.

I like Meshuggah more than I would have thought, but obZen didn't really catch me that much; I'm still into Chaosphere more.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 16, 2008)

You should definitely check out Textures in any case. I think you could like them a lot.

I actually think Meshuggah is kind of hilarious, I mean, all their albums are really similar. There are some differences like some are a bit more complex or intense and some are more chugga than others and the band tries out some new ideas in different songs but seriously, in the end they are all more or less the same. But they are still awesome and I love pretty much all their albums. Nothing and I are their best imo.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

While we're name dropping () have you head Gire's self titled debut?  It's incrediby good, ambient/electronic prog metal.  I found it like a month ago, and I still find it interesting.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 16, 2008)

Never heard of them. Ambient metal, is that like The Pax Cecilia or? Definitely sounds interesting though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

It's more Death Metal meets ambience and even some techno-ish influences.

I'll link ya.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 16, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I've been meaning to find The Ocean, but I can't.
> 
> Damn you, last.fm.



Just look off the The Coast.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

NO             YU


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 16, 2008)

Unseen Terror anyone?


----------



## Trias (Jun 16, 2008)

It should be a Korn song. It's unseen, it's heard, it's terror. I mean, it fits all the descriptions.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 16, 2008)

Unseen Terror is a British thrash/death metal band from the 80s. Nevar insult their awesomeness.

Also, Sacrilege is epic win beyond proportions.


----------



## Vongola (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello people.

I've posted here before but I never properly introduced mahself 

I like:

Black metal: Gorgoroth, Mayhem, Immortal, Behexen, Burzum, Behemoth
Death metal: Deicide, Decapitated, Death, Amon Amarth
Grindcore: Napalm Death, Carcass, Sore throat
Thrash metal: Slayer, Exodus, Municiple Waste, Evile
Folk Metal: Korpiklaani, Finntroll, Ensiferum, Eluvitie

I like more stuff than that but whatever.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

Needz moar prog.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 16, 2008)

Vongola said:


> Hello people.
> 
> I've posted here before but I never properly introduced mahself
> 
> ...



Finally, someone here with a taste in music that isn't uber-technical post-metal progcore. Good ol' fashioned black/death/grind/thrash.


----------



## Vongola (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, I actually like the majority of that list too.

However, everyone could use more prog.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 16, 2008)

Of course. You're our little prog-whore, Doc. :3


----------



## Vongola (Jun 16, 2008)

Vegetarian Proggresive Grindcore?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

Damn right.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 16, 2008)

Vongola said:


> Vegetarian Proggresive Grindcore?



Sounds like a pretty gay genre. D:


----------



## Vongola (Jun 16, 2008)

Its not real 

Besides nothing can be as gay as love metal.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 16, 2008)

Of course.

Crust-metal is where it's at!


----------



## Vongola (Jun 16, 2008)

Fuck yeah


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 16, 2008)

rome-italian neoclassical post-progressive emocore is where it's at.

This, of course, has absolutely nothing to do with metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

Stop using my smiley.

You guys need Fleurety, Golden Dawn, Gire, Thy Catafalque, Thee Maldoror Kollective and Arcturus.  All of you.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 16, 2008)

WHAT THE DEUCE!!

Since when have Gorerotted changed their name to *The Rotted* and started playing mediocre death metal?!

LAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## Vongola (Jun 16, 2008)

Thee Maldoror Kollective sound good...


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

Just 'cause it's Post-Black.


----------



## Vongola (Jun 16, 2008)

Dødheimsgard


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

Solefald/Arcturus > Dødheimsgard


----------



## Vongola (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll listen to them now.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

Solefald - Neonism and Arcturus - The Sham Mirrors

Listen to them.


----------



## Vongola (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll try 

But I must go now, my planet needs me.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

Stop copying my smilie that I stole.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 16, 2008)

Damn, that avatar of yours makes me want to fap like crazy, Yu.


----------



## Trias (Jun 16, 2008)

The rest of the pic is probably some giant purple monster with tentacles, so I'll pass.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 16, 2008)

Witchfinder General, ftw. *headbangs*


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm actually looking foward to Slipknot's new album. Am I a bad person?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 16, 2008)

Since you're over 15, yes. You should know better.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm gonna be like Cell and ask why you posted about Slipknot here since I don't think he's online right now. X3


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it as well


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Since you're over 15, yes. You should know better.


I know, but I just can't help myself 



Audrey said:


> I'm gonna be like Cell and ask why you posted about Slipknot here since I don't think he's online right now. X3


My post wasn't so much about Slipknot as it was about me questioning my morality.


----------



## Otogakure Tsunade (Jun 17, 2008)

They have a new album? Goes to show how much I've payed attention to Corey Taylor and co. lately.

Ugh, Scotland sucks for music. I have to order everything off play.com unless I want to buy several copies of Iced Earth's crap new album. Seems I can't find moonspell or rotting christ anywhere.


----------



## Vongola (Jun 17, 2008)

Tatumaru said:


> I'm actually looking foward to Slipknot's new album. Am I a bad person?



You're a bad person and you should feel bad!


----------



## Netorie (Jun 17, 2008)

Megadeth, killswitch engage, Korn, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Judist Priest, Black Sabbath, System of a Down, Slayer, Slipknot, Opeth, Pantera. Children of Bodom, Disturbed, Cradle of Filth, Frea Factory, Godsmack, Lamb of God, Anthrax...and a lot more...those are just the ones i can think of at the moment...


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 17, 2008)

[Live-eviL]Episode 08 (avi)

Dutch gore \m/


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 17, 2008)

netorie said:


> Megadeth, killswitch engage, Korn, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Judist Priest, Black Sabbath, System of a Down, Slayer, Slipknot, Opeth, Pantera. Children of Bodom, Disturbed, Cradle of Filth, Frea Factory, Godsmack, Lamb of God, Anthrax...and a lot more...those are just the ones i can think of at the moment...



Wow, that taste in music isn't bad or predictable in the least...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 17, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I'm gonna be like Cell and ask why you posted about Slipknot here since I don't think he's online right now. X3



SlipKnoT is not metal.


----------



## Trias (Jun 17, 2008)

Are you high on Druggus Ironicus today, Cell?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 17, 2008)

> Judist Priest



Okay, it's on now, bitch. Judist? JUDIST?!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jun 17, 2008)

Cell said:


> Okay, it's on now, bitch. Judist? JUDIST?!



Jew dissed you


----------



## Trias (Jun 17, 2008)

Frea Factory is also a good one, albeit spelling it wrong should be considered less of a sin compared to spelling Judas Priest wrong.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 17, 2008)

listening to meshuggah, i am pumped up enough to kill someone


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 17, 2008)

Trias said:


> Frea Factory is also a good one, albeit spelling it wrong should be considered less of a sin compared to spelling Judas Priest wrong.



Frea Factory sounds racist. lol


God damn Mongorians!!


----------



## Vetano-sama (Jun 17, 2008)

Sonic Syndicate owned pretty hard at Novarock 2008 in Nickelsdorf / Austria

I was there


----------



## Eureka (Jun 17, 2008)

Since we all have so unique taste: Metal bands only you seem to like / have heard of.

I have two: 

Tyr
Turdus Musicus


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 17, 2008)

Cell said:


> SlipKnoT is not metal.



Ok, what are they then? 

Mallcore isn't a genre btw, so you can't use that. It's just a term faggy elitests use to please themselves whilst wanking over their own self-proclaimed awsomeness.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Jun 17, 2008)

Iron Maiden... More Iron Maiden...

Blind Guardian... More Blind Guardian...

Arcturus...


Now to be serious and make an actual list...

Iron Maiden
Blind Guardian
Arcturus
Therion (listened to them a few time, but dont know if i like or hate them yet.)
Dark Tranquility
Meshuggah
Slayer
Anthrax
Metallica
Megadeth
Suicidal Tendencies
Pantera
Fintroll
Darkthrone
Mayhem
Burzem
Satyricon
Vintersorg
Celtic Frost
Amon Amarth
Hammerfall
Iced Earth
Demons and Wizards
Elvenking
Axenfire
Tyr
Pagan's Mind
Angra
Helloween
Accept


I simply refuse to list dragonforce, they are overrated to hell.


----------



## Trias (Jun 18, 2008)

That list ain't half bad, but Dragonforce is overrated while Metallica isn't? Heh.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok i'll just ignore trias' comment, as if he never wrote it.


Demon abyss you should loooooove Therion. Do so.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 18, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> I .





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'll... uh, take that album, too, manos.



Just sent you the Alpha Galates.   Whoever else wants it, just post 3 comments saying how awesome I am. 

...or just ask it


----------



## Trias (Jun 18, 2008)

Do whatever you want mate, but it's sadly true that it's the new trend to detest Dragonforce irrationally in our lovely little elitist-hood. Progress was interesting, it was first "yeah good band but overrated, also repeat themselves" and then "they've endless blast beats and solos that bore me" and then "lol Dragonforce is dipshit, one of the most overrated bands ever" which amazes me to no end. This is coming from a guy that didn't listen to Dragonforce since almost one year, and I'd only listen to songs like Evening Star or Disciples of Babylon anyways, but calling not listing Dragonforce because it's overrated yet listing Metallica there is simply absurd, if I don't use a worse word for it. Dragonforce's main fanbase is in England, usually children of NWoBHM younghood, yet Metallica is more overrated due to sheer size of their fanbase that's wide enough to say "all the world" in short, as well as having a huge media-back up which usually screams "over-rated" for a band. New Metallica is dipshit that Dragonforce can never be and never will be (they at least play technically better; better than nothing.) and old Metallica revolutionized nothing, did nothing the other tree didn't do, and their incredible efforts to industrialize the metal music was second to no-one.

 :/


----------



## manos87 (Jun 18, 2008)

My comment was not about Dragonforce but about Metallica. Overrated? A band with kill'em all master of puppets, ride the lightning ,and justice for all, black album? Well there's no use even talking about whether or not they are overrated.


Now about Dragonforce, I don't know why you mention their name all the time (not you Trias, the users in general). This is the only forum I notice that it happens. It's just an average band with merry melodies and great musicians, that's a bit original because of the speed and the blast beats they use, but with not much of what we call musical inspiration. They only make success in England (their origin) and Japan (well, there every metal band with happy melodies and big solos has a success). Other than that, I think people don't care a lot about them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 18, 2008)

Metallica > Dragonforce

Manos, every scenester loser who listens to "power metal" claims to listen to Dragonforce, and yet they've never heard any of the power metal bands I name.

Urgh.


----------



## Trias (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol, I really don't see anything revolutionary about even their first albums. Metallica is overrated, yes. But I agree there's no use in that since more than half of rockers think of a bunch of fucking geezers as gods, yes.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 18, 2008)

Trias that Eric Johnson vid you had in your sig was pwnsome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 18, 2008)

My set is so fucking awesome. Also, Metallica kicks ass. Shut up, Trias. Seriously.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2008)

Slayer > Metallica

/engage shitstorm mode


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 18, 2008)

Slayer is good, but Metallica is just pure win. Their first 3 are speed/thrash metal classics. Slayer only got good around Reign in Blood.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 18, 2008)

Being one of the pioneers of the thrash metal genre with kill'em'all is revolutionary enough I think.

Apart from that, being the most succesful metal band ever, having millions of others copying them and making metal known to the mainstream doesn't make them overrated. If it wasn't for Metallica, many bands we love wouldn't even exist.

No band with an album like Master Of Puppets can be overrated.

Ok, you may prefer slayer, but could you imagine Slayer being a mainstream band? No way. They simply cannot be.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 18, 2008)

Slayer are very mainstream.

Anyways, Metallica's early releases were heavy/speed metal rather than pure thrash. There were already bands like Sodom playing straight up raw thrash metal even before Metallica. But Metallica's next two releases were more thrashy, though.


----------



## Netorie (Jun 18, 2008)

> Wow, that taste in music isn't bad or predictable in the least...


i'm a complete music freak. 
i'm a bit of a dork too. people always pick on my for liking classical piano...T.T


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 18, 2008)

netorie said:


> i'm a complete music freak.
> i'm a bit of a dork too. people always pick on my for liking classical piano...T.T



Baaaaaaaaaaaaaw.


----------



## Netorie (Jun 18, 2008)

...wtf?...what did i do?!


----------



## manos87 (Jun 18, 2008)

Cell said:


> Slayer are very mainstream..



Mainstream among the metal fans.


----------



## Netorie (Jun 18, 2008)

very true. ^.^


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 18, 2008)

netorie said:


> i'm a complete music freak.
> i'm a bit of a dork too. people always pick on my for liking classical piano...T.T



Come back when you've listened to a dozen avant prog albums then you'll be a dork.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Come back when you've listened to a dozen avant prog albums then you'll be a dork.


 
Yeah! 

...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm a dork for wearing short shorts, Hawaiian t-shirts tucked into them and huge Nike kicks. And big ass sun glasses. with a Brutal Truth hat.


----------



## Vongola (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey guys, what are you talking about?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2008)

We're talking about how cool and underground we are by name dropping incredibly obscure and experimental bands; the more obscure, the better. If it has fans numbering in 2 digits, it's game over. Nobody that's truly underground would listen to that sellout shit...

Just now, I formed a band called The Number Penis of Gorehouds Fecal Rape is Screaming Misandry and Cock with Barbara Walters being Skullfucked Right Now While Meat Grinders Chew Up Faries and Angels, we play a combination of Techincal Banjo Oriented Metal, interplayed with fierce yodelling, Doo Wop, the sounds of peeing, Micheal Jackson like vocals, interpretational dance routines, Balcan Folk and Cybergrind Computerized Drum Beats.

It's fire.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 18, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'm a dork for wearing short shorts, Hawaiian t-shirts tucked into them and huge Nike kicks. And big ass sun glasses. with a Brutal Truth hat.



That sounds more redneck to me.


----------



## Vongola (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We're talking about how cool and underground we are by name dropping incredibly obscure and experimental bands; the more obscure, the better. If it has fans numbering in 2 digits, it's game over. Nobody that's truly underground would listen to that sellout shit...
> 
> Just now, I formed a band called The Number Penis of Gorehouds Fecal Rape is Screaming Misandry and Cock with Barbara Walters being Skullfucked Right Now While Meat Grinders Chew Up Faries and Angels, we play a combination of Techincal Banjo Oriented Metal, interplayed with fierce yodelling, Doo Wop, the sounds of peeing, Micheal Jackson like vocals, interpretational dance routines, Balcan Folk and Cybergrind Computerized Drum Beats.
> 
> It's fire.



Sounds like my kinda shit


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 18, 2008)

Vongola, that sig is siq.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, we're probably going to disband after our first album, in order to stay tr00.


----------



## Vongola (Jun 18, 2008)

Its abbath drawn by t chan


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 18, 2008)

My set is epic win, tho.


----------



## Vongola (Jun 18, 2008)

I dun't get it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2008)

ITS MOTHERFUCKING CYNIC

Vongola, get my Powerglove pimp.

Do it.


----------



## Vongola (Jun 18, 2008)

Blarglenarlgefarf!

Cant right now gotta go, I'll try tommorow


----------



## Trias (Jun 18, 2008)

Cell, why the hell did you just change Cynic avatar with pirate avy?


----------



## Netorie (Jun 18, 2008)

> Come back when you've listened to a dozen avant prog albums then you'll be a dork.


i'll take your word for it. XD


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2008)

I need more metal in the vein of Head Control System.

Fuck, I need to pimp those guys, too.


----------



## Trias (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww man, this post metal album by We Made God is fucking brilliant, I think I'm gonna pimp them soon.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2008)

Do it.

Post Metal is good.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 18, 2008)

You guys should check that Lento album :3

also, is any of Earth's stuff pre-Hex any good?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2008)

Lento is delicious -

Crushingly heavy distortion lies dark, black beneath the mezermizing multicolored waves of ambience that drift languidly above.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 18, 2008)

Lamb said:


> also, is any of Earth's stuff pre-Hex any good?



It's good, but I actually find the last two albums to be the most pleasing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been on a melodeath binge, listening to this sick Japanese band Corvus. They sort of incorporate speed/thrash/heavy metal solos/riffage into their melodeath overtones. It kicks ass.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 18, 2008)

By the way, the new Cynic album is almost done.



> CYNIC drummer Sean Reinert has offered the following update:
> 
> ?We are currently finishing up mixing the last two songs for the new CYNIC album with Warren Riker and could not be happier. It is really sounding amazing. I?m loving my drum sound! Paul?s [Masvidal, guitar/vocals] guitar tones are really killer. [Sean] Malone [bass] came down from Missouri for four days and tracked some great bass and stick lines. Tymon [Kruidenier, guitar/vocals] arrived [from Holland] last weekend and is now part of the fold. His growls and guitars are sounding sick!! We?ve been in a Glendale studio for almost 4 1/2 weeks now and yet I feel like we?ve been here a year! After we finish tomorrow night we will sit and live with the songs for a week before proceeding on to mastering. Right after that we start our rehearsals for the summer European mini-tour so keep a lookout for dates.?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh shi--

I'm getting that ASAP.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2008)

I need the remastered copy of My Fruit Psychobells... 

And new Cynic?  Fuck yeah!


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 18, 2008)

Cell said:


> I've been on a melodeath binge, listening to this sick Japanese band Corvus. They sort of incorporate speed/thrash/heavy metal solos/riffage into their melodeath overtones. It kicks ass.



Check out *Intestine Baalism*, Japanese brutal melodic death metal.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jun 18, 2008)

the new Judas Priest album came out today and i'm giving it a listen any one else get it yet?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 19, 2008)

I liked the new Cynic 08 promo so I'm definitely getting the album. Let's hope it lives up to Focus.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 19, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> the new Judas Priest album came out today and i'm giving it a listen any one else get it yet?



I'll certainly give it some listens, but I'm bored right now


----------



## Trias (Jun 19, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> I liked the new Cynic 08 promo so I'm definitely getting the album. Let's hope it lives up to Focus.



 I get the feeling that a horde of fans will be unsatisfied with it, because Focus was phenomenal. But I still think new album will be on par with Focus. Different, much more different... but in terms of general "goodness" on par with Focus. If it was not that different... THEN it wouldn't live up to Focus, or to the name of Cynic.


----------



## Trias (Jun 19, 2008)

And, uhhh, new JP album is 23 songs long? Huh? Really?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 19, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Check out *Intestine Baalism*, Japanese brutal melodic death metal.



i find it hilarious that i know them through the Butcher ABC connection \o/


----------



## 64palms (Jun 19, 2008)

I really love one song from Intestine Baalism. And that's A Place Their Gods Left Behind.

Oh, and anyone else here listen to Balor? They're great.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 19, 2008)

I need some more good melodeath, in the vein of Corvus, AtG, etc...


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 19, 2008)

So, The Monolith Deathcult, despite the retarded name, is pretty awesome Death Metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 19, 2008)

i actually like the name of Monolith Deathcult ¬_¬

But yes, tis good shit. Trivmirate was good shit


----------



## Trias (Jun 19, 2008)

Had you checked the stuff I told you about, Cell?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 19, 2008)

I checked out Arsis, I Killed the Prom Queen and Eternal Tears of Sorrow.


----------



## Trias (Jun 19, 2008)

So still haven't checked stuff like Dark Tranquillity and In Flames and Archen?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 19, 2008)

Not yet, I will tho.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, The Monolith Deathcult, despite the retarded name, is pretty awesome Death Metal.


thank you doctor i am in love with this band now


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 19, 2008)

YOU HAD BETTER BE!

It's awesome.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 19, 2008)

indeed i just dl'ed _trivmvirate_. AWESOME SHIT !!


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 20, 2008)

i just listened to Slipknots new release.

I'm a bit torn to be honest. Slipknot are sorta shredding away the nu-metal image, which is good, and Joey is back to actually played a blast beat for the first time since their s/t. Definetly better than Vol.3 was, but there is still something about it i cant put my finger on. Though the fact they are now actually using a double pronged vocal pitch attack is a good sign they are finally tapping back into their grindcore influence. In that vein, it does seem to have a touch of Bolt Thrower in too


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 20, 2008)

Slipknot with a touch of Bolt Thrower? 

gotta check it out


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 20, 2008)

only a smidgen, and it only comes out in their more rhythmic parts


----------



## Trias (Jun 20, 2008)

And what do you mean by "two pronged vocal pitch attack" exactly?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 20, 2008)

high pitch
low pitch

Trias, teh grindcore vocal nub


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 20, 2008)

Though his vocal cords would still be fucked. So im guessing still no performances such as on _Eyeless_.


----------



## Trias (Jun 20, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> high pitch
> low pitch
> 
> Trias, teh grindcore vocal nub



 Well, first of all, I usually dislike grindcore thus my knowledge of grindcore is also not that good, but more importantly, English is not my native language so there are times I don't get some stuff sometimes, especially technical terms.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 20, 2008)

Trias said:


> English is not my native language so there are times I don't get some stuff sometimes, especially technical terms.



That explains some things I've seen you post.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 20, 2008)

*Still remains prejudiced and hateful toward nu-metal*


----------



## Trias (Jun 20, 2008)

Audrey said:


> That explains some things I've seen you post.



 Not the ones you think, trust me. 



Lord Yu said:


> *Still remains prejudiced and hateful toward nu-metal*



 And that's good, young YuWalker, that's good.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 20, 2008)

Behemoth is really good, I have found. Just got Demigod.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 20, 2008)

Behemoth is pretty mediocre and generic, at least their black metal albums were. I totally ignored the death metal ones, so I really don't know.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 20, 2008)

Trias said:


> Not the ones you think, trust me.



I'm talking about times in general where I could tell that you didn't understand what people were saying or the way you phrased things was really weird.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 20, 2008)

I like their death metal releases, Audrey.

By the way, have you ever heard the Japanese black metal band Deathlike Silence? Their drummer is also in a Japanese brutal death band called Vomit Remnants.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 20, 2008)

Just the one demo sometime last year, but I forgot what it sounds like. Did they even release anything else?

By the way, you can log into AIM more, loser. X3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, I have a life you know!!

They have one "promo" tape, it's two songs. I need it bad, it's very good.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 20, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'm sorry, I have a life you know!!



Sure you do. I think you just make a lot of excuses. X3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 20, 2008)

My life is submitting obscure Japanese metal bands of Metal-Archives.


----------



## Trias (Jun 20, 2008)

Audrey is a computer geek in disguise, she uses 5 different IM programs and constantly posts on 3 different forums.



Audrey said:


> I'm talking about times in general where I could tell that you didn't understand what people were saying or the way you phrased things was really weird.



 That's why I exactly said that "not the ones you think" really. For example, black metal still lacks technicality in my eyes. 

 I just perceive some certain things differently than most people; and that's not about English being my native language or not, but rather, my "individual thought pattern" being fairly different than others.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 20, 2008)

Trias said:


> Audrey is a computer geek in disguise, she uses 5 different IM programs and constantly posts on 3 different forums.



I've got AIM and MSN, and I only post on a few forums semi-regularly.



> That's why I exactly said that "not the ones you think" really. For example, black metal still lacks technicality in my eyes.



That's not what I was talking about. I was talking about when you don't understand certain phrases because they're not commonly used or they're said in a way that can be difficult for people who don't speak English as a first language.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 20, 2008)

Trias is more jumpy than a rattlesnake in a pickle barrel.


----------



## Trias (Jun 20, 2008)

Why thank you, but then again, it's just that _I just perceive some certain things differently than most people; and that's not about English being my native language or not, but rather, my "individual thought pattern" being fairly different than others._

 I love copy & paste.


----------



## Vongola (Jun 20, 2008)

Cell said:


> Behemoth is really good, I have found. Just got Demigod.



Lulz they're like one of my favorate bands.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 20, 2008)

Audrey, i hate to tell you this but Mikko Aspa of Deathspell Omega is the sickest son of a bitch in existence. Pay No More Than 10 Euros is the sickest pornogrind i have EVER heard


----------



## Scud (Jun 20, 2008)

Listening to The Apostasy just makes me angry.

Not because Behemoth is bad, but because I envy Inferno.


----------



## Trias (Jun 20, 2008)

lol Behemot suck ass live.

 They had came here and were dazzled by a half-amateur band Murder King's performance here, they were schooled by them.


----------



## Scud (Jun 20, 2008)

Meh, I saw Behemoth at Ozzfest last year and they were alright. The only real downside was that Nergal's voice is annoying as fuck live.


----------



## Trias (Jun 20, 2008)

At least they don't retardedly use reverb + distortion (and pitch shifters) combination to effortlessly make "br00tal" voices.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 20, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Audrey, i hate to tell you this but Mikko Aspa of Deathspell Omega is the sickest son of a bitch in existence. Pay No More Than 10 Euros is the sickest pornogrind i have EVER heard



I already knew that. I've read a lot of stuff from him online, and one of my friends has met him and posted on a forum he visits. I just hope you meant it in a good way. He also makes noise and power violence recordings.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 21, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I already knew that. I've read a lot of stuff from him online, and one of my friends has met him and posted on a forum he visits. I just hope you meant it in a good way. He also makes noise and power violence recordings.



I know, i have them all

And if being sick and perverted is good for pornogrind (which it is), then it's a good thing. Ive heard various things from live Creamface stuff though that leaves me a little funny taste in my throat



> At least they don't retardedly use reverb + distortion (and pitch shifters) combination to effortlessly make "br00tal" voices.



I absolutely HATE this statement, because there are plenty of more experimental dm/grind bands that do it to manipulate their voices to stupid levels. It isn't to make it effortless, you still have to hold a damn growl into a mic (which is harder than it looks to do) but it's to manipulate it further.

Rompeprop and Carcass are a good example of that

But any band that does it just to make a growl just plain sucks


----------



## Trias (Jun 21, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> I absolutely HATE this statement, because there are plenty of more experimental dm/grind bands that do it to manipulate their voices to stupid levels. It isn't to make it effortless, you still have to hold a damn growl into a mic (which is harder than it looks to do) but it's to manipulate it further.
> 
> Rompeprop and Carcass are a good example of that
> 
> But any band that does it just to make a growl just plain sucks



 And I absolutely hate it when someone storms in without actually reading what I wrote.

 I said effortlessly making, and retardedly.

 If those bands do not make it effortlessly, then they're out of my classifying statament. If they're not doing it retardedly either, I don't see any problem, too. I didn't even talk about the goddamn grind or something. If it'll make you happier, I had "metalcore-ish" bands in my mind while I wrote that.

 And I've been singing in brutals since 14, thank you, I know about it just enough to know how much effort it needs, and how beautiful it becomes with little reverb and distortion, and how cheap if becomes if you overdo those effects.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jun 21, 2008)

Tatumaru said:


> Meh, I saw Behemoth at Ozzfest last year and they were alright. The only real downside was that Nergal's voice is annoying as fuck live.



Haha, I have to agree here since I've seen em a few times...he likes to talk alot but you cant hear what the fuck he's saying most of the time, his growl is alright though.

And I hate when they play "I got erection" as the last song...rather throw in something oldschool to please the crowd.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 21, 2008)

Trias said:


> And I absolutely hate it when someone storms in without actually reading what I wrote.
> 
> I said effortlessly making, and retardedly.
> 
> ...



I have to lol Trias because from one statement you become to most tetchy asshole on this board, flawlessly and with very little provocation. It's amazing to see that such a LITTLE and NON-IMPORTANT understanding hits you hard all the time.

I misread your post/meaning in the context, no need to explode like a little whiney git because of it. Thought you would have been in a better mood given the footie result yesterday ;P


----------



## Trias (Jun 21, 2008)

Yesterday was fun, but today I feel worse than the poor emo guy that got lynched in Mexico City. And that means, really a lot.

 In any case, Metal Thread fails if even one page is left without hot-head arguments, Cell saying "Not metal", flame-baiting, flaming or newbie-bashing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 21, 2008)

I hate those goregrind/death metal bands who pitch shift their vocals so low you can barely hear them.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 21, 2008)

I hate everything


----------



## Trias (Jun 21, 2008)

I love spamming


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 21, 2008)

Post count +1


----------



## Trias (Jun 21, 2008)

OH YOU'VE GOT A FEMALE IN YOUR AVY I'M SO REPPING YOU


----------



## Audrey (Jun 21, 2008)

Rep me instead. Boskov is a Mudvayne fan.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 21, 2008)

Cell said:


> I hate those goregrind/death metal bands who pitch shift their vocals so low you can barely hear them.



Like Cock and Ball Torture and Prostitute Disfigurement. Sounds like burping more than anything. and gargling. Moreso with CBT.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 22, 2008)

but thats the point with CBT.

Even Bukake Boy said it in a gorezine, for the most part he is just gurgling to add to the wall of "gore, porn and noise"

Oh, and Prostitute Disfigurement doesn't pitch shift, his voice is just that damned low


----------



## Trias (Jun 22, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Rep me instead. Boskov is a Mudvayne fan.



 Since I don't dislike Mudvayne, I don't see the problem. Also, I'm not bird-philiac.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 22, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> but thats the point with CBT.
> 
> Even Bukake Boy said it in a gorezine, for the most part he is just gurgling to add to the wall of "gore, porn and noise"
> 
> Oh, and Prostitute Disfigurement doesn't pitch shift, his voice is just that damned low



hmm, I just can't see the appeal of it really. Like, i love guttural, low growls, but I feel that gurgling detracts from the rest of the sound.

And srsly about PD? Man, thats beating Tomb Of The Mutilated right thar. I didn't think their was much deeper than the growls on that album.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 22, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> hmm, I just can't see the appeal of it really. Like, i love guttural, low growls, but I feel that gurgling detracts from the rest of the sound.
> 
> And srsly about PD? Man, thats beating Tomb Of The Mutilated right thar. I didn't think their was much deeper than the growls on that album.



There are even lower than PD, trust me, i'm the goregrind hound of the board XD


----------



## Vongola (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats all this talk about Gore/Pornogrind?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 22, 2008)

Skeksis doesnt like pitch-shifted/stupidly low vox like from Cock and Ball Torture and Prostitute Disfigurement

I made the point that they are a staple in porno and in some cases, goregrind

I also point out that there are even lower natural vox than PD

Skeksis: orly?
Me: Ya rly

Thats about it, it was in the last 3 or 4 posts, you could have just gone back and read it yourself


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 23, 2008)

well, this vid proves d_m right lol:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 23, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Like Cock and Ball Torture and Prostitute Disfigurement. Sounds like burping more than anything. and gargling. Moreso with CBT.



PD don't pitch shift. I like CBT, though, they're good groovy goregrind.


----------



## ^^Clay Girl^^ (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, there are many pages in this metal thread. Like that. ^^
Don't know what too write cause I'm to tired so I'll come back tomorrow(I guess XD). \m/


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 23, 2008)

lol             ok


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 23, 2008)

Metal noobs should GTFO right nao.


----------



## Trias (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr Stein grows funny creatures
 Lets them run into the night
 They become Cells
 And their time is right!

 (God, I fucking love this song.)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 23, 2008)

...

I shed a tear at the awesomeness of that.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 24, 2008)

I find it incredibly lame :/


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 24, 2008)

You're lame.


----------



## Trias (Jun 24, 2008)

You're KoRn


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, yes YES YES!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

^ LOL

I recently found a 'black' metal project called Horde. It's Anti-Satanist, Christian black metal (more like unblack, but w/e). It's raw black metal, but the lyrics blow.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2008)

My favorite Black Metal band is Impaled Nothern Moonforest.

**


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

Eh, they're over-rated. Seth Putnam has a ton of better projects, like You're Fired, Sirhan Sirhan, Adolf Hitler, Post Mortem, Satan's Warriors, Executioner, Angry Hate, etc...


----------



## Voynich (Jun 24, 2008)

I only like Limbonic Art and that's pretty half assed *lets put in some melody so it's not too depressing* black metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2008)

I know, I wanted to see what Audrey would say.

lol Satan's Penguins is actually really good Doom-ish metal. I downloaded simply because of the bizarre name, and expected some generic metal, but it's actually well done and interesting. Return of the Undead Smurfs, mmmmm.

Edit;

Lauz - Too few bonecrunching riffs?


----------



## Voynich (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I know, I wanted to see what Audrey would say.
> 
> lol Satan's Penguins is actually really good Doom-ish metal. I downloaded simply because of the bizarre name, and expected some generic metal, but it's actually well done and interesting. Return of the Undead Smurfs, mmmmm.
> 
> ...



I dunno. It just lacks something. There seems to be too much variation to be actual black metal


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't like "pure" black metal for the most part; I don't like "pure" metal for the most part, either.  I like my metal as disgustingly and self-indulgently post-modern as humanly possible.  Makes for great conversations at parties.


----------



## Trias (Jun 24, 2008)

Actually, there is this band "Yarduk" which is much more funny, but only to those who know Turkish, I guess. Let me still try to explain it.

 Of course, Yarduk is a pun to Marduk, but it's coming from Yardık (it becomes Yarduk in Black Sea dialect) which means, "We've owned it" or literally "We've slashed it"

 Btw this one is fake (though there ARE real black metal parody groups) but you can still see their fake album cover on their  and I had said quite "holy shit" till I learnt they had actually used music from *Imperial Crystalline Entombment*. (Which makes it even more funnier once you learn the real band's name, but well, name still was something you won't laugh at much if you don't know Turkish.)


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2008)

Satan's Penguins ultimate joke is that it's better than most Doom Metal bands.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

When it comes to black metal, I like mainly raw/traditional black metal.


----------



## Trias (Jun 24, 2008)

Lets spice this up a bit:

 Raw Black Metal is as metal as Nu-Metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 24, 2008)

so is your mum

zing! 

also:  \m/ Hatebeak motherfuckers


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

> Raw Black Metal is as metal as Nu-Metal.



Trias, how can you be so closed minded about black metal, yet get mad when others generalize power/melodeath (like me! ).


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

Fuck, Hatebeak is good. The riffage is pretty good, and I love the parrot vox.

Also, I hear Caninus is good (two pitbulls for their vocalists).


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 24, 2008)

Caninus is AWESOME

I have the entire Hatebeak discog (not much, i know, but a Birdflesh split?! yes fucking please!)

Thing is about Hatebeak, obvious parody band, but with some riffs that kick the ass out of more "serious" acts.


----------



## Trias (Jun 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> Trias, how can you be so closed minded about black metal, yet get mad when others generalize power/melodeath (like me! ).



 I really don't see how that relates to me being so-calledly close minded, actually. If there were not some Black Metal bands that scored pretty high on my favourite bands lists, then that'd hold some truth.

 And only thing I've ever generalized about Black Metal was about it's lack of technicality. Even now, I've pretty much said something specific actually, that I dislike Raw Black Metal; I think for the most time, it's simple shit that you produce in your toilet in various routines.

 On a random note, Melo-Death is one of the very few genres you can't even generalize, unlike Black, Power, Grind, Doom, Gothic, Brutal Death, etc.


----------



## Trias (Jun 24, 2008)

I INCREASIN MAH POSTZ

 Not really, just a lazy one. In any case, Dave, why don't you just pimp it?

 Speaking of pimps, lack of interest to my last pimp broke my heart to the point that I listened to My Dying Bride all the day. (I know I usually use this type of phrasing when I usually insult the said band, but I actually adore much of MDB's stuff.)


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 24, 2008)

Trias said:


> I INCREASIN MAH POSTZ
> 
> Not really, just a lazy one. In any case, Dave, why don't you just pimp it?
> 
> Speaking of pimps, lack of interest to my last pimp broke my heart to the point that I listened to My Dying Bride all the day. (I know I usually use this type of phrasing when I usually insult the said band, but I actually adore much of MDB's stuff.)



because when i pimp any form of death metal/grindcore, only 2 people listen to it 

namely, Boskov and Yu


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm becoming the same way with lots of my pimps.

Only 2 people listen to it, Boskov and Yu.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 24, 2008)

hey Doc, thanks for ignoring my mafia game 

Helpful hint for the future, if you aint gonna play/drop out and not post for 12 days, tell me


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2008)

I saw your Mafia PM after I had been mod killed. 

I'll tellz ya next time, I was done lol.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> My favorite Black Metal band is Impaled Nothern Moonforest.
> 
> **



Yeah, best acoustic black metal band ever. X3



Voynich said:


> I only like Limbonic Art and that's pretty half assed *lets put in some melody so it's not too depressing* black metal.



You haven't looked hard enough if you can only find one band that you like.



Voynich said:


> I dunno. It just lacks something. There seems to be too much variation to be actual black metal



Limbonic Art's a symphonic black metal band. Like I said above, you probably haven't looked very hard if you can only find one band that you like, since there's plenty of bands that aren't focused on hypnotic repetition, and many more varied than Limbonic Art.

What from my pimps have you even heard?

Oh, and X, Horde is cool if it's the band I'm thinking of. His other band is called Misantropical Painforest, and is a weird, more experimental version of the same thing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

Trias said:


> I really don't see how that relates to me being so-calledly close minded, actually. If there were not some Black Metal bands that scored pretty high on my favourite bands lists, then that'd hold some truth.
> 
> And only thing I've ever generalized about Black Metal was about it's lack of technicality. Even now, I've pretty much said something specific actually, that I dislike Raw Black Metal; I think for the most time, it's simple shit that you produce in your toilet in various routines.
> 
> On a random note, Melo-Death is one of the very few genres you can't even generalize, unlike Black, Power, Grind, Doom, Gothic, Brutal Death, etc.



Can't generalize melodeath? Haha, are you kidding? Melodeath is just a bunch of emokids who took some used AtG riffs and added metalcore vocals. See, I can generalize it easy. Also, technicality doesn't make a band good. Look at all of the technical bands who are just wanky shit. As long as it's good, I don't care if it's technical or not.

EDIT: Also, D_M, you mind pimping me some of that Hatebeak? Also, Audrey, will you get me some Horde?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 24, 2008)

lulz, i loved your generalisation of melodeath Cell, though:



We are Carcass, we played melo-death (even helped popularise it) and we disagree with your emo statement and "metalcore vocals"

​
And i'll get you some Hatebeak in a second


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

D_M, I was just giving an example. I like melodeath, hell, I love those catchy emo-melodeath metalcore bands. I'm just saying, if you can generalize all black metal as lo-fi, Satanic and boring, than I can generalize melodeath. Also, I found this awesome Japanese prog-rock/metal band called Eden. Such awesome riffage/keyboards, sounds like if you took 80s video game music and mixed it with 80s prog.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 24, 2008)

Audrey said:


> You haven't looked hard enough if you can only find one band that you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't. But that's because I don't care much. If I hear ten bands of a genre and only moderately like one, I do not feel much pressure to try out more. I don't get this whole passive-agressive reaction to me saying I just like Limbonic Art. I wasn't even saying Black Metal SUXXORS. What I've heard sofar is not my thing and I do not feel like searching for more cause I have enough music occupying me that I KNOW I'll like.

Also I have Shining. And Swans but I'm not sure that was yours actually.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 24, 2008)

yes, Cell, and i was making a point to both of you that you can't generalise anything properly ;P

Notice how i used carcass, a pioneering grindcore AND melodeath band. See, me's has the smarts


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

I love all metal, and I'll admit that every genre of metal has some shit bands.


----------



## Trias (Jun 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> Can't generalize melodeath? Haha, are you kidding? Melodeath is just a bunch of emokids who took some used AtG riffs and added metalcore vocals. See, I can generalize it easy. Also, technicality doesn't make a band good. Look at all of the technical bands who are just wanky shit. As long as it's good, I don't care if it's technical or not.



 WUT? METALCORE VOCALS? YOU'RE SMOKING POT AGAIN?!?!? 

 Seriously, I should have said, "generalize in a not-so retarded way" or something like that.

 Because sorry, but most of melo death use brutals or normal cleans. I bet you can't even tell more than 5 bands with so-called metalcore vocals.

 Technicality does make a band good, like emotion, good lyrics, thoughtful artists and good composition does. It just is not enough to make it good alone, like any of others. But it's one of the most important qualities for me.



Cell said:


> D_M, I was just giving an example. I like melodeath, hell, I love those catchy emo-melodeath metalcore bands. I'm just saying, if you can generalize all black metal as lo-fi, Satanic and boring, than I can generalize melodeath. Also, I found this awesome Japanese prog-rock/metal band called Eden. Such awesome riffage/keyboards, sounds like if you took 80s video game music and mixed it with 80s prog.



 ...  Seriously, I'm interested in what those " emo-melo death metal-core" bands. 

 Also, quote where the fuck I told all black metal is lo-fi, Satanic and Boring, you retarded fuck.  It's just that your music taste is worse than britney spears' fans sometimes, and you should instead spend your time looking for hentai-cosplays for me instead of arguing with my omni-musical knowledge. (Apparently I liked the term.)


----------



## Trias (Jun 24, 2008)

Also, Dave & Doc, you've got at least two (or one, lol, for Boskov) people that listen to it. Also, I usually listen the stuff you pimp, too. But mine was 0


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

I've never, not once, seen you ever say you liked black metal. It's always making fun of it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 24, 2008)

Speaking of hentai cosplay Trias. I found a bloody good one.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

Gimme, Yu, gimme.


----------



## Trias (Jun 24, 2008)

Send it Yu. 



Cell said:


> I've never, not once, seen you ever say you liked black metal. It's always making fun of it.



 So I have to state "I like it" or else it means "I completely think that every sub-genre of Black Metal is lo-fi, Satanic and boring" right?

  That's some quite fucked up way of thinking you've got there. Ever heard of the saying that "Fascism is not surpression of expression; it's obligation of expression" I have to state I like black metal before critisizing it, it seems, in order to not get mistaken for being a total-hater.

 And I only make fun of black metal bands that are tree-huggers, corpse painters + bm dressers, as well as those who do retarded shit with their statements, actions and lyrics. If that sumps up the whole Black Metal genre for you, yes, then I make fun of them and think they're all dip-shit. For me, that doesn't make up all of the Black Metal Genre.

 Apart from that, just I remembered that I've said many times that some works of the bands like Empyrium and Borknagar rank very high on my most favourite albums/songs lists. Heh.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

I think the corpse-paint adds to the feeling of the genre, but that's just me. And I happen to like lo-fi, Satanic black metal.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 24, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Also I have Shining. And Swans but I'm not sure that was yours actually.



Swans is mine.

I was talking about the black metal ones, since a lot of them don't sound like the stuff most people would be able to find if they don't know a lot about it, since the majority of popular bands that everybody throws around when someone asks about what bands to check out have a very similar sound, and a lot of them actually suck pretty hard.

I find that corpsepaint is usually tacky, so I prefer bands who take pictures like this one:


It's not even posing, since these guys really live that kind of life, since it's a big part of their culture as Romanian mountain folk and shepherds.

I'll even post this video again since the song is amazing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

They look like hippies, Audrey.

I need some necro imagery in my black metal:


----------



## Trias (Jun 24, 2008)

Their clothing and photo composition is actually cool with that one Audrey, but the white faces kill the whole thing and make me lol.

 Cell, that's fucking epic.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it looks awesome. lol


----------



## manos87 (Jun 25, 2008)

Talking about corpsepaint, let me say that Nemtheanga (Primordial) is one of the best metal performers I've ever seen live. Seriously.

(How did I make the connection? I just don't listen to black metal a lot, and Primordial is the only band I've seen with corpsepaint)


P.S. Currently enjoying the new neverm.. erm Communic.


----------



## Trias (Jun 25, 2008)

Payment of Existence? If you'd be so kind to upload it, it'd be great.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 25, 2008)

ok, but consider that it's a Nuclear Blast's promo cd, which means it has 94 tracks. 1-13 is the first song, 13-27 is the second one etc. If it doesn't bother you, i can upload it.



Oh, wait a minute, I found a rapiidshare link on the net. Should I pm it to you?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatebeak fucking kills. The riffage is awesome, and the parrot vocals are actually good.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey what do you guys think of Nightwish?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 25, 2008)

Cheesetastic, I hate everything by them except the song Wishmaster.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost Love Score is the only song I like from them.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

Just wondering because a lot of nerds told me it was good metal


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2008)

A lot of nerds were wrong.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

Well metal isn't their thing in all fairness


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 25, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> Hey what do you guys think of Nightwish?



One of originators and creators of flower/^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)/pussy metal.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

I have to remember that


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 25, 2008)

Man, that bitch vocalist is worse than Angela from Arch Enemy.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

Is only the vocal bad?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, the music sucks too, but Tarja's a bitch.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

Im assuming 'Tarja' is the vocalist?


----------



## manos87 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well Nightwish is by far the best female-fronted metal band (apart from The Gathering).

Once is a very good album, and  the one that made them famous, but you should also listen to their previous works, especially Oceanborn, where their style is different. Great album that one.

They aren't the band of the decade, but they are quite a nice listen


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 25, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Well Nightwish is by far the best female-fronted metal band (apart from The Gathering).
> 
> Once is a very good album, and  the one that made them famous, but you should also listen to their previous works, especially Oceanborn, where their style is different. Great album that one.
> 
> They aren't the band of the decade, but they are quite a nice listen



Agreed, I think Nightwish are great band.


----------



## Trias (Jun 25, 2008)

Tarja's voice just fucks the hell out my ears and she's a bitch too, but apart from that, instrumentals and compositions of the band is good, and anyone who denies that has a brain size similar to japanese penis.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 25, 2008)

Nightwish is generic "symphonic" metal. There are plenty of better bands. Nightwish is obviously just a band trying to get into the mainstream.


----------



## Trias (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, except for the fact that Nightwish, along with Therion and Within Temptation (which is more of a sypmhonic/goth rock actually) pretty much shaped the genre itself and all the later bands copied it to some degree.

 Sorry, but saying Nightwish tries to get into mainstream when they fucking kicked out their frontwoman vocal because they felt band was becoming "too mainstream and depending on financial worries" is just absurd.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 25, 2008)

Have you heard their music? Jesus, you can have good composing and instrumentation and not be a pop-metal group like Nightwish. Look at all the good heavy/power/speed metal bands (like Galneryus, for example). Nightwish is utter shite, along with Within Temptation . Hell, Therion was a good death metal band but they went symphonic. You can't tell me that those bubblegum metal bands aren't making a shitload of money from their success.


----------



## Trias (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, I've obviously heard them, having discographias of all the said bands.

 Apart from that, comparing Galneryus with Within Temptation and Nightwish is absurd, as one makes Progressive Power with neo-classic influence, and others make Symphonic / Goth, with Nightwish having a bit of power influence sometimes. And you think Galneryus don't make a shitload of money? Well, they do. Their videos are also get broadcast by Japanese MTV, too. Does that change anything? Not really, because even undergroud musicians make a good deal of money in Japan and Japanese MTV is one of the better MTV's, along with English one and stuff. Compared to American MTV of course.

 Moreover, Within Temptation did not undergo a very visible change, and Nightwish pretty much kicked their own vocal (who was with them for fucking years) just to become less mainstream, while Therion was pretty much first band to go symphonized, making it a retarded choice to make money and become popular, as creating a new-genre and style is not a good way to make money as it's uncertain to get a hold in the fandom. So all your points about them are actually null. And Therion's death metal time was boring, devoid of any real inspiration, as well as being dull in terms of creativity. They've got closer to mainstream by softening their sound in general, but at least they experimented and created something arguably new, as well as starting a movement by their own.

 With that said, god knows when I last listened to those three bands, and I usually prefer Nightwish's first albums, which was fairly different than what they've become over time. And everyone knows how high Galneryus ranks in my favourite bands list. But they were simply irrevelant, and even if they were not, there were still different circumstances and Nigthwish, WT and Therion did not act to simply make money out of some shitty music.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Well Nightwish is by far the best female-fronted metal band (apart from The Gathering).
> 
> Once is a very good album, and the one that made them famous, but you should also listen to their previous works, especially Oceanborn, where their style is different. Great album that one.
> 
> They aren't the band of the decade, but they are quite a nice listen


 
NUUUUU

Yes, the Gathering, but also:

Vocalists from Akphaezya, Stolen Babies, even the Girl from IWRESTLEDABEARONCE is really good; I don't like Tarja lol


----------



## Audrey (Jun 25, 2008)

Tarja's actually just a pretty typical operatic female vocalist, so it bugs me that so many of their fans think she's really amazing. She's also definitely full of herself. I don't like her voice at all.

So far, the only Nightwish song I've heard that I like is "Bye Bye Beautiful" because it turns out that Marco Hietala has a cool voice, and it doesn't have Tarja or the new girl on it, since I don't like either of them. X3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> NUUUUU
> 
> Yes, the Gathering, but also:
> 
> Vocalists from Akphaezya, Stolen Babies, even the Girl from IWRESTLEDABEARONCE is really good; I don't like Tarja lol



IWRESTLEDABEARONCE is possibly the worst "metal" bands I've ever heard. I've decided I will no longer listen to shitty ass deathcore/metalcore. I'm gonna be sticking to pure power/speed/black/thrash and death metal, mostly. 

Anyways, anyone remember when Pantera was cool? I do:



I'm gonna need to pimp this, some of the best classic speed/heavy metal I've ever heard... Pantera's best release.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2008)

Cell said:


> IWRESTLEDABEARONCE is possibly the worst "metal" bands I've ever heard. I've decided I will no longer listen to shitty ass deathcore/metalcore. I'm gonna be sticking to pure power/speed/black/thrash and death metal, mostly.


 
lol calling it shitty; it's not even 'Metalcore'.  It is you, however, so this is entirely expected.

Pantera have always sucked the proverbial cock.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 25, 2008)

I think he was saying that he won't listen to metalcore or deathcore anymore in general, not that the band you were talking about was metalcore. I'm pretty sure the band you're talking about is deathcore, though. X3


----------



## Audrey (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, and I have no opinion on Pantera aside from that I hate every song I've ever heard by them.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2008)

That's an opinion, Audrey.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 25, 2008)

They're really shitty deathcore. And the Pantera I posted doesn't suck. Just goes to show how much you, Doc, buy into the metal stereotype. Pantera had some good releases during the mid-to-late 80s. I'll be pimping their album, Power Metal, soon. You'll all be glad, and I'll be glad too. You'll be getting a long needed dose of mid-speed heavy metal.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 25, 2008)

I threw on Negura Bunget's Om and it suddenly feels like I'm experiencing it for the first time. It feels magical.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That's an opinion, Audrey.



I said "no opinion on Pantera *aside from*" for a reason.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 25, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I threw on Negura Bunget's Om and it suddenly feels like I'm experiencing it for the first time. It feels magical.



I go through phases with that album where I listen to it constantly. It's definitely in my favorite black metal albums, especially newer ones.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2008)

Cell said:


> They're really shitty deathcore. And the Pantera I posted doesn't suck. Just goes to show how much you, Doc, buy into the metal stereotype. Pantera had some good releases during the mid-to-late 80s. I'll be pimping their album, Power Metal, soon. You'll all be glad, and I'll be glad too. You'll be getting a long needed dose of mid-speed heavy metal.


 
lol sure

---

I still think they suck, and I doubt I'll be convinced by this release.

In all honesty, I like my metal as weird, bizarre and odd as possible; I'm not really into "pure" or "true" metal anymore (as those descriptors had any actual merit, but most people recognize them).  Yes, if I like it, I'll listen to it, but more of the metal I like falls within Prog/Experimental/Avant Gare.  Simply put, I don't like what I've heard from Pantera; there's no fucking Metal Stereotype I'm buying into.  I know what I like, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I said "no opinion on Pantera *aside from*" for a reason.


 
lol no wai


----------



## Audrey (Jun 25, 2008)

I kept remembering this really awesome electric guitar riff that's played along with some acoustic guitars, but could never remember the song it was from. It's apparently "Heathen Tribes" by Primordial. Simplistic, but perfectly done in my opinion.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 25, 2008)

The best part is the thunder storm outside.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 25, 2008)

Shameless Self Promotioncore


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 25, 2008)

Sitting in the dark thunder outside my window, black metal in my headphones.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds like the end of the world, doesn't it?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

looks like the end.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone listen to Otep? x]


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

I have, nothing special in my opinion.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah I see.
I just like how she transitions from her feminine voice to her screamin voice,like in house of secrets or hooks and splinters.
Also love her songs Battle Ready and Confrontation.

Plenty of other bands I like too,but currently I'm on the Mudvayne/Otep ride.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

You should listen to Stolen Babies. That singer, now she has range.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 26, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Sitting in the dark thunder outside my window, black metal in my headphones.





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Sounds like the end of the world, doesn't it?



Or an entirely new beginning.

_When night falls
She cloaks the world
In impenetrable darkness
A chill rises
From the soil
And contaminates the air
Suddenly...
Life has new meaning_

X3


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

It's serious outside. Tornado warnings and everything. The rain was pretty serious earlier too. I was out there. Good fun.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 26, 2008)

Ugh.

Metal is horrible.

I hate it.

They just go around banging things screamin and crap.

wtf?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

You! Yes you! GTFO!


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

Why come in here and say that?


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 26, 2008)

Lol why would you come into a metal thread knowing people here like it to bash it?


and I could easily diss any genre you like too.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Metal is horrible.
> 
> ...



I agree    .


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

Hip hop = HOBDA MUHFUGGA HOOPTY HOO BIX NOOD


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 26, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Hip hop = HOBDA MUHFUGGA HOOPTY HOO BIX NOOD


I insult a genre of music and you insult a whole culture?

You should've said "Snap Music = or Crunk Music = or Party Music ="

Because the shit you hear on the radio, that ain't Hip Hop.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 26, 2008)

Therion and Nightwish are words that cannot even be used in the same sentence without refering to how superior Therion are. They are simply one of the bands with the highest quality in music Sweden has ever offered.

And believe me, I have talked personally with Christofer Johnsson, their mastermind, and I have read many interviews from him at the past, and they certainly make a lot of things, but they DON'T make a lot of money.

It's a bit ignorant generalizing things this way.  

Therion's 2007 album (which I loved) had many progressive elements and less symphonic. And their next album will be even more progressive since he's been listening to 70s prog rock and krautrock underground bands.


Now, about Nightwish, I understand that some of you might get annoyed by the big promotion they get. There are certainly many bands that deserve it more, but that doesn't mean we are not happy they are heard by many people.
And I insist that many of the people who underestimate their abilities, haven't listened to Oceanborn.
Because Nightwish play they music they play looong before it became a fashion with Evanescence 



P.S. Thanx for the Om album from the Romanian guys.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I insult a genre of music and you insult a whole culture?
> 
> You should've said "Snap Music = or Crunk Music = or Party Music ="
> 
> Because the shit you hear on the radio, that ain't Hip Hop.



Coming into the MD of all places and accusing someone of knowing only whats on the radio is complete idiocy. He was being sarcastic, you are being a complete fucktard. GTFO.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 26, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Coming into the MD of all places and accusing someone of knowing only whats on the radio is complete idiocy. He was being sarcastic, you are being a complete fucktard. GTFO.


I'm just saying how can people like that horrible crap? 

I'm not trolling.

Answer me.

Why do you like Metal?


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

I like metal because it lets me feel hatred for society but not be a violent person


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I'm just saying how can people like that horrible crap?
> 
> I'm not trolling.
> 
> ...



Because I find the musicianship to be some of the best in all music, I often feel a connection with the music, and the lyrics and vocals are often amazing. 

You are trolling, you are generalizing, and you are being ignorant. 

Tell me the bands you are basing your opinion on.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 26, 2008)

Fortunately metal is a billion other things besides hatred for society.

One of these billion things is also love for society


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

The lyrics speak to us, we each have your own understanding. It would be the same with someone who listened to Rap or pop


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Metal is horrible.
> 
> ...



Nas blows. Maybe you should get a better taste in rap/hip-hop before you go around saying you like it. Honestly, CL Smooth, Pete Rock, Shing02, Pase Rock, all a shit ton better.

And I highly doubt you've ever heard a single legit metal song. Metal is one of the most technical, unique and original genres ever created. Don't go around saying stupid shit like that, especially while being an ignorant asshole.

I like metal because it sounds good. I don't need a reason why I listen to something. I love how the vocalists sing in a falsetto or how they dress in near drag, or the sound of the double bass or the solos. I love metal.

Fuck you.


----------



## Trias (Jun 26, 2008)

Metal was the critizition of the society, with anger, sometimes even with hatred towards its ways and customs; yet even though it was dark, it actually had a bright core in itself; it critisized because it wanted society to become better; it hated the wrong ways because it wanted those wrong ways to become right. Metal is hope more than anything, a ray of blazing sun that broke through darkness or a single lightbulb flickering in a dark room; if it loses its ability to convey messages to people and completely become retarded, it also loses a lot of its worth for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2008)

Cell said:


> Nas blows. Maybe you should get a better taste in rap/hip-hop before you go around saying you like it. Honestly, CL Smooth, Pete Rock, Shing02, Pase Rock, all a shit ton better.



Now now, X. Do not have a relapse to a few years ago, shall we? Otherwise we'll have to take out the nerfbat and beat you with it vehemently again.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Now now, X. Do not have a relapse to a few years ago, shall we? Otherwise we'll have to take out the nerfbat and beat you with it vehemently again.



Don't tell me what to do.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

erm..guys please calm down..


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2008)

Cell said:


> Don't tell me what to do.



I will, if you manage to devolve once again. Nas is not shit. He's not the GoaT, but he rhymes about decent things. One of my favourite tracks lately is one of him and Damian Marley.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Metal is horrible.
> 
> ...



You are horrible.

I hate you.

You just go around trolling things screamin and crap.

wtf?


----------



## manos87 (Jun 26, 2008)

"Black and white are
All I see
In my infancy"


----------



## Table (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Metal is horrible.
> 
> ...



Lol, what?



Not all metal bands scream.   Unless you have an incredibly warped idea of what "screaming" is. Though many do.  It depends on the band and genre.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

Last not was lovely; the storm outside was so fierce, the lightning so bright, the thunder loud, the trees swayed in the wind and rain. I listened to metal all night.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 26, 2008)

_Floods of tears oppose your beauty
Condoling this love which lay shattered
Never exploring the depths of affection
Broken from rejected devotion

Lamented pleas of my yearning
Ignored while you persist in hurting
Excessive trifling assured this demise
Deploring those vain expectations

Sweeping away pieces of blood red emotion
Uneasily forgotten, reminiscing, drowning in
Dark seas of endless pain
Embodied scenes of your loveless rain_


----------



## Trias (Jun 26, 2008)

* SWORD OF THE KING FROM METALLIC SPELLS
 KING OF THE POWER ASCEND THE BLADES
 LIGHTNING AND MIGHT WILL NEG THE EVIL
 METAL KINGS KILL WITH MIGHTY BLOOD*


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 26, 2008)

Cell said:


> Nas blows. Maybe you should get a better taste in rap/hip-hop before you go around saying you like it. Honestly, CL Smooth, Pete Rock, Shing02, Pase Rock, all a shit ton better.
> 
> And I highly doubt you've ever heard a single legit metal song. Metal is one of the most technical, unique and original genres ever created. Don't go around saying stupid shit like that, especially while being an ignorant asshole.
> 
> ...


You don't know shit about Hip Hop.

CL Smooth and Pete Rock are fucking excellent.

But a "shit ton" better than Nas?

Get the fuck outta here.

Shing02 is a fucking Japanese rapper, a shit ton better then Nas?

"*Get the fuck* outta here"

Pase Rock is good, but a shit ton better then Nas?

"Get the fuck outta here"

I have listened to a "legitimate" metal song, but it sounds like crap and I hate it.

Just like you might hate Hip Hop, Rock/Alt. Rock, Jazz and Blues.

You like Metal cause it's "good".


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

Are you implying that just because Shing02 is Japanese he isn't good? Get the fuck out of here with that racist bullshit. And don't even get me going about judging a genre by a single song.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 26, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Are you implying that just because Shing02 is Japanese he isn't good? Get the fuck out of here with that racist bullshit. And don't even get me going about judging a genre by a single song.


No, I'm not saying because he's Japanese he's not good. I'm saying because he's Japanese and I never heard of him he's not better then Nas.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 26, 2008)

> Just like you might hate Hip Hop, Rock/Alt. Rock, Jazz and Blues.



Actually, I love punk, alternative rock, jazz, hip hop, trip hop, blues and many other genres.

You implying that me liking metal makes me closed minded and intolerant is bullshit.

Get the fuck out of here, you closed minded, small dicked piece of shit.

And get a better taste in music, too. What metal song was that? SlipKnoT? Metal on the radio doesn't count as "legit metal".

Fuck off and die.


----------



## Trias (Jun 26, 2008)

Just because you've never heard of him, that makes him worse than NAS? You're a fucking retard, and you still fail to name this "legimate" metal song, it was probably Korn or something. It's not like a simpleton like you would be able to understand a legimate metal song though. You don't know jackshit about music, and you fail at life. 

 Now shut the fuck up, you little maggot.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> No, I'm not saying because he's Japanese he's not good. I'm saying because he's Japanese and I never heard of him he's not better then Nas.



Just because you haven't heard something, that doesn't mean it isn't good.

Just out of curiosity, what "legit metal song" did you hear anyway? I'd love to know, especially since the diversity of the genre means you can't judge it by one song anyway.

Go away unless you're ready to not be a dumbass.


----------



## Trias (Jun 26, 2008)

I like the sight of neg rep in the evening.


----------



## Trias (Jun 26, 2008)

...

 Sorry, but comparing that art of mine to retards like this is an insult to me.

 ONLY BLOOD CAN CLEAN THIS STAIN. EN GARDE, YU.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

I was talking about that one guy. He successful controlled us. He took our rage and redirected it from each other and directed it at him.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't think he was intentionally trolling, though. I think he's just an idiot.


----------



## Trias (Jun 26, 2008)

That's what I meant Yu, he was just a mere retard, not trolling or pulling that on purpose. That's something real trolls do. That guy was just a mere retard.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

I know he's a retard. But we let him get to us and that's where he succeeded.


----------



## Trias (Jun 26, 2008)

No no, not really, I really enjoy insulting people sometimes. Just sometimes. It's not that he got us, but I just wanted to do it.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 26, 2008)

Trias said:


> No no, not really, I really enjoy insulting people sometimes. Just sometimes. It's not that he got us, but I just wanted to do it.



This is my reason, too. I also wanted to see what "legit" metal song he heard.


----------



## Trias (Jun 26, 2008)

Chop Suey - System of a Down.

 What you were expecting?


----------



## Audrey (Jun 26, 2008)

SoaD or Slipknot, so yeah. X3


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 26, 2008)

Cell said:


> Actually, I love punk, alternative rock, jazz, hip hop, trip hop, blues and many other genres.
> 
> You implying that me liking metal makes me closed minded and intolerant is bullshit.
> 
> ...


Your getting heated over a genre of music.

You = 

I wasn't implying that, I was just making examples, just like I hate metal you might not like country, r&b, hip hop, etc, etc.

Lol @ You all getting so mad over a genre of music.

"FUCK OFF AND DIE METAL IZ DA GREATEST GENRE OF MUZIK EVUR!!!!"



I really wasn't trying to troll.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

Music may not be important to you but it's important to me.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece, what was the name of the "legit" metal song that you heard? Nobody cares about anything else you have to say aside from that, and even then, metal's a more diverse genre than can be accurately judged by one song.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

tis a mystery.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 26, 2008)

Trias said:


> Chop Suey - System of a Down.
> 
> What you were expecting?



I really like that one  :


----------



## Trias (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I really wasn't trying to troll.



 I told you guys that he was just a retard


----------



## Trias (Jun 26, 2008)

manos87 said:


> I really like that one  :



 Well, you're also gay for David Gilmour, like British alt rock like hell, and are not me.

 No human being is perfect, mate, don't worry.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2008)

THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS!

------------

Hunter X One Piece:

You are unfunny, vapid and generally annoying.  Stop smearing your shit all over the thread, please.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Your getting heated over a genre of music.
> 
> You =
> 
> ...



I'm telling you to fuck off and die because I've seen dog turds with more worth than you.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 27, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'm telling you to fuck off and die because I've seen dog turds with more worth than you.


You a sweet ass dude.

Catching feelings over the internet.


----------



## Trias (Jun 27, 2008)

Admit it, a certain part of your body is of Japanese proportions, your last girlfriend left you after telling that she had more pleasure having sex with your little puppy and you didn't know that she was actually a larry till two weeks after her departure, and when your boss farted with huge sound in his office, you thought it was good music and congradulated him and got fired in return.

 Lick shit and die.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 27, 2008)

Trias said:


> cussingcussingmad


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 27, 2008)

Doesn't anyone find it a bit funny that Hunter x One Piece is acting like everyone is getting angry for him insulting metal even though he's throwing a fit because Cell insulted Nas?

I read this page first and I thought you guys were being mean to someone for no real reason (other than liking bad metal or something like that ) and then I read the previous page and wow.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 27, 2008)

:bored



.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 27, 2008)

He probably listened to _St. Anger_ or something.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 27, 2008)

St. Anger? Nope, I ain't that crazy


----------



## Voynich (Jun 27, 2008)

Someone obvously failed to get a passing grade on his troll exam. It's always disappointing to see another youngster fuck up his career opportunities because they didn't like learning.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 27, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I really wasn't trying to troll.







I'm gonna be rebellious and say that the title track from St Anger has it's saving graces-ish. The rest of the album is instantly forgettable though.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been listening to a little bit of Njiqahdda (pronounced Nee-gee-kaa-daa) recently, which is really nice ambient black metal. I want to buy some of their albums, and I'll probably pimp something soon.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I've been listening to a little bit of Njiqahdda (pronounced Nee-gee-kaa-daa) recently, which is really nice ambient black metal. I want to buy some of their albums, and I'll probably pimp something soon.



What do you mean by ambient?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 28, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> What do you mean by ambient?


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

erm...thanks


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 28, 2008)

I just bought Herzeleid by Rammstein today. I'm having an industrial metal orgasm. X3


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 28, 2008)

You stepped into the wrong metal thread.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh really? Rammstein not appreciated here?


----------



## Audrey (Jun 28, 2008)

Rammstein's terribly average, though I find it neat that they managed to keep the same 6 members for their entire career so far.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 28, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Rammstein's terribly average, though I find it neat that they managed to keep the same 6 members for their entire career so far.




Well of course they're by no means exceptional, but I like their music nonetheless.


I noticed you mentioned Njiqahdda a few posts up. I discovered them a few weeks ago. I fell in love with their sound right away. 

I still haven't managed to get my hands on Nji. Njiijn. Njiiijn yet though...


----------



## Audrey (Jun 28, 2008)

Light Artist said:


> I noticed you mentioned Njiqahdda a few posts up. I discovered them a few weeks ago. I fell in love with their sound right away.
> 
> I still haven't managed to get my hands on Nji. Njiijn. Njiiijn yet.



Wow, what are the odds?

You can probably easily find most of their releases by wishlisting the band name on Soulseek and waiting for search results, or you can talk to the band directly via email if you want to buy them.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 28, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Wow, what are the odds?
> 
> You can probably easily find most of their releases by wishlisting the band name on Soulseek and waiting for search results, or you can talk to the band directly via email if you want to buy them.



I'll have to do that ASAP. I'll try Soulseek first and see what I get. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Audrey (Jun 28, 2008)

It's nice to see more people out there looking for these types of bands. You should get on the pimp list if you aren't and watch my pimp series.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 28, 2008)

Audrey said:


> It's nice to see more people out there looking for these types of bands. You should get on the pimp list if you aren't and watch my pimp series.




I honestly have no idea what that really is but I'll check it out for sure.


I found the band's myspace and contacted them, so hopefully I'll make some progress there.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 28, 2008)

Look at the music pimping section.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 28, 2008)

Will do.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 28, 2008)

I now have a new fan, I think. X3


----------



## manos87 (Jun 29, 2008)

...and at this moment i am about to make the most ignorant question...

well except the one about ambient music 


Pimping means that I simply upload an album for some of you, or that I make a new topic at the specific section, with a complete review etc and send the links to anyone who is interested?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 29, 2008)

Light Artist said:


> I just bought Herzeleid by Rammstein today. I'm having an industrial metal orgasm. X3



Okay, listen kid...

Industrial = Rammstein
Industrial _metal_ = Pitchshifter

Industrial = Big Black
Industrial _metal_ = Godflesh

Anyways, had to go to a shitty party last night. Talked to this one dude who's really into black/death/thrash metal. Also, I met the drummer of Cut the Architect's Hand, a local metal band... whoa. I mean... whoa. This shit is so awesome. It's groovy, it's technical, it's fast. Influenced by Mastodon, Pig Destroyer, Botch, Neurosis, and the like. How can this band be unsigned, still!


----------



## Vongola (Jun 29, 2008)

Cell said:


> Anyways, had to go to a shitty party last night. Talked to this one dude who's really into black/death/thrash metal. Also, I met the drummer of Cut the Architect's Hand, a local metal band... whoa. I mean... whoa. This shit is so awesome. It's groovy, it's technical, it's fast. Influenced by Mastodon, Pig Destroyer, Botch, Neurosis, and the like. How can this band be unsigned, still!



Awesome shit there.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 29, 2008)

I like your Abbath set, even though I find Immortal to be somewhat overrated.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey thar, friends ! I'd like to ask for your feedback about some of my friends band (the one in my sig) 

Hopefully, I don't break any rule, do I ? I know I may be whoring attention, but heh... Where to get metal fans out of a metal thread ?

They made a video clip of one of their best songs so far (well, I've heard better since, but that was the one they like to perform the most), so give it a try and tell me !



Hope you like them


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 30, 2008)

Man, I've been on a 80s speed/power/heavy metal binge, mainly Japanese bands. \m/


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 30, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I now have a new fan, I think. X3



You bet you do! 



BTW that Peste Noire was orgasmic. pek



EDIT:


Cell said:


> Okay, listen kid...
> 
> Industrial = Rammstein
> Industrial _metal_ = Pitchshifter
> ...




Actually Rammstein is considered as an Industrial metal giant...

:sweat


----------



## Audrey (Jun 30, 2008)

Light Artist said:


> You bet you do!



X3



> BTW that Peste Noire was orgasmic. pek



Of course it is, especially those catchy guitar solos.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 1, 2008)

Rumours going round that Carcass are playing in Sydney (3 hours from where I live) on October 12, the day after my birthday. Holy shit holy shit holy shit.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday indeed.


----------



## manos87 (Jul 1, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Rumours going round that Carcass are playing in Sydney (3 hours from where I live) on October 12, the day after my birthday. Holy shit holy shit holy shit.



Yeah, but rumours also say that Carcass suck at their gigs lately.


Btw, great Avatar!!! Great great album


----------



## Trias (Jul 1, 2008)

Rumours also say that even Petrucci would suck live after consuming the amount of booze they do before the gigs.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 1, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Btw, great Avatar!!! Great great album



Fuckin' aye. Near perfect album IMO, though Ire Works tops it. 
*Gets ready for Cell to storm in screaming "DEP ARE NOT METALZ"*



Trias said:


> Rumours also say that even Petrucci would suck live after consuming the amount of booze they do before the gigs.



But smoking illegal substances may just improve your performance. Example: Meshuggah.

"I..I got some stickers here....do you like.. stickerrrsss?" - Jens Kidman


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 1, 2008)

Light Artist said:


> Actually Rammstein is considered as an Industrial metal giant...
> 
> :sweat





			
				Skesis said:
			
		

> *Gets ready for Cell to storm in screaming "DEP ARE NOT METALZ"*


----------



## Trias (Jul 1, 2008)

Man. That pic is a fucking classic.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 1, 2008)

It is. Now I can just post that whenever someone talks about a non-metal band in the METAL THREAD.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 1, 2008)

got Om's latest live album on 7 inch vinyl in NYC

God i love cheap record shops <3 they're dwindling in Europe


----------



## Audrey (Jul 1, 2008)

OM is my favorite stoner doom band.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 1, 2008)

I like epic/old-school doom like Candlemass and Witchfinder General.


----------



## manos87 (Jul 1, 2008)

Then you probably love Trouble and Solitude Aeturnus


----------



## manos87 (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh I just remembered. Have I told ya about a brand new doom band called Jex Thoth? Their this year's album is fantastic.
Therion's Johnsson and Primordial's Nemtheanga higly recommend it! Me too 

It needs a lot of listens though.
Here's a first taste


----------



## Audrey (Jul 1, 2008)

Candlemass is my favorite metal band that has nothing to do with black metal. I also like all of their various vocalists, even though Messiah still probably reigns supreme in my book because he's responsible for much of their image and probably the most technically skilled vocalist they've had, even though all of them are quite excellent.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, that's also probably the coolest metal video ever. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder what 'cool' means where you live?


----------



## Audrey (Jul 1, 2008)

I thought about making up some really kvlt definition about frostbitten Scandinavian kingdoms, but it's actually a synonym for awesome. X3


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2008)

No, the coolest video ever is whatever the hell is going on in Opeth's The Grand Conjuration music video; I don't think anyone really knows what it is.

I saw a black metal album labeled as "Frost-Bitten Black Metal" -- I think a part of me died.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 1, 2008)

It's so clich? nowadays. Thanks, Immortal! X3

[YOUTUBE]-VBdAY8eA9w[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously, this is too much.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2008)

Audrey said:


> It's so clich? nowadays. Thanks, Immortal! X3


----------



## manos87 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nightfall is probably the best doom album ever released


----------



## Audrey (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree, even though "Solitude" and "Mirror Mirror" are my favorite songs by them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Nightfall is probably the best doom album ever released



That's debatable.


----------



## Trias (Jul 2, 2008)

Nightfall is the best doom album?  (Notice that I had not used rotfl smiley in this thread before; I was reserving it for a situation like this obviously.)


----------



## manos87 (Jul 2, 2008)

ok, "probably the best" obviously stands for "my personal favourite". 


And for the groovy us doom metal, my favourite album would be
Cathedral-The Carnivale Bizarre


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 2, 2008)

Cathedral are by far my favourite doom metal band, I love everything they have ever put out. I think the stoner elements are what did it for me, I love groove. And the songs are just pure win.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2008)

I need a new fucking Fantomas album.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 2, 2008)

I was aware of that tag. Mainly because of Barack Obama.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2008)

Queensryche ftw.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2008)

You'd better be listening to the right album, X.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2008)

I've got their self titled and the Warning. So epic! D:


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2008)

Even the 'right' *Queensryche* album does not stroke my goat the way it likes.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't like Queensryche very much anymore.


----------



## manos87 (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need a new fucking Fantomas album.



I'm seriously considering going to England this December to see live Patton! Along with Isis, Melvins and many many other bands. It's a festival that each year there is an artist who picks the line up. This year it's Patton :amazed




Oh, and whoever doesn't like Ryche is simply my enemy  They are perfection personified!


----------



## Trias (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy fucking shit of the celestial butts, Patton's line up? I wonder who are the other artists?

 Man, seriously, I need some fucking time and money to make some interrail trip through Europe and somehow add all the awesome gigs to the schedule. But that's not anytime soon I guess.

 At least Bleachers and MDrs may let me stay in their places when I do.


----------



## manos87 (Jul 3, 2008)

I canot even imagine  Mike Patton is a great artist, but let's not talk about him and his bands in here or someone would say


----------



## Trias (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd exactly do that just to see that pic


----------



## Audrey (Jul 3, 2008)

I finally got unlazy and decided to pimp something again.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2008)

manos87 said:


> I canot even imagine  Mike Patton is a great artist, but let's not talk about him and his bands in here or someone would say



Mr. Bungle, Fantomas, Faith No More, Tomahawk, all are metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 3, 2008)

Fantomas?

FANTOMAS?!

FAN-TO-FUCKING-MAS?!

they have some sludge grooves now and again, but for the most part it's a mish-mash of avant-garde noise and extreme voice experimentation. They made one metallish album and jesus, people go nuts!

Good God Cell, don't mussle in my territory until you actually listen to a Fantomas album that isn't Directors Cut ;D


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 3, 2008)

manos87 said:


> I'm seriously considering going to England this December to see live Patton! Along with Isis, Melvins and many many other bands. It's a festival that each year there is an artist who picks the line up. This year it's Patton :amazed



 looked at my sig lately?

Also, it's TWO artists who pick the line up this year:

Melvins and Mike Patton, they have a set of their own

As far as i know on The Melvins side, Mastodon have been confirmed. That's all i can recall


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2008)

Fantomas have one metal album, yes, therefore they have some metal output.

Really, and you get on my ass when I say Buckethead isn't metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 3, 2008)

Cell said:


> Fantomas have one metal album, yes, therefore they have some metal output.
> 
> Really, and you get on my ass when I say Buckethead isn't metal.



one metal album =/= metal band, you of all people should be pretentious enough to understand that statement 

and that's because Buckethead isn't metal, he's more of an virtuoso instrumentalist


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## manos87 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sure that if Patton's bands recieved mainstream success in many 15 yr old rock-wannabe children, some of you would certainly hate them

The same way as, a decade and more ago, Faith no More were considered as an ENEMY OF METAL along with the grunge scene, by all of the metalheads!


@Destroy Musik: Cool man! Mastodon? Are you sure? I don't see them at the line-up at the festival's page


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## manos87 (Jul 3, 2008)

No they aren't.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2008)

Mastodon is so boring.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 3, 2008)

Fantomas transcends genres into "just fucking awesome."


----------



## manos87 (Jul 4, 2008)

I hope they transcend lives into just the same thing


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 4, 2008)

manos87 said:


> I hope they transcend lives into just the same thing



I've seen Fantomas twice, this will be my 3rd time and Patton has NEVER dissapointed. The fact he can remember what the fuck he did for their self-titled is absolutely amazing on-stage, a feat to be sure.~

As for Mastodon, i believe so. I got a newsletter from an online zine saying Mastodon did confirm it, the sites just havent been updated yet


----------



## Trias (Jul 4, 2008)

You guys make a big burly man like me cry with all these Patton, Mastodon (etc etc) talk.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 4, 2008)

Trias said:


> You guys make a big burly man like me cry with all these Patton, Mastodon (etc etc) talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4chan my friend. 

Also, they've got their glammy moments. I mean, have you heard Crazy Nights?


----------



## Trias (Jul 4, 2008)

4chan is something I'll never be able to use properly, let alone gettin' stuff from it.

 Yes I guess it has its glammy moments, but not enough to call it "glammy" or "glam-influenced" or "glam metal" or anything.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 4, 2008)

I've gotten all kinda shit from 4chan, from porn to music. There's some good taste on /mu/.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 4, 2008)

^ Yep. I get my porn and music from there, as well.

Also, check this band out, they're pretty good:

Eden (Japan)


----------



## Trias (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, it's sometimes lol. Just sometimes.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 4, 2008)

Damn, I never realised how good Gates of Ishtar is. D:


----------



## Trias (Jul 4, 2008)

And you had supposedly looked into the first generation of swedish metal bands when I had asked.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 4, 2008)

I had, but I'd never actually download a full album by these guys.


----------



## Trias (Jul 4, 2008)

They've made a REALLY incredible and fun cover of  WASP's "i wanna be somebody" too. Be sure not to miss it.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 5, 2008)

Reccomend me what you think is the best metal album, or is a great album for a person who wants to start listening to metal.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 5, 2008)

There is no "Best" metal album, the genre is too diverse. For the hell of it. I'm gonna recommend Symbolic by Death.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Reccomend me what you think is the best metal album, or is a great album for a person *who wants to start listening to metal*.


 


Lord Yu said:


> There is no "Best" metal album, the genre is too diverse. For the hell of it. I'm gonna recommend* Symbolic by Death*.


 
lol

"I wish people would stop bashing Slipknot... they along with KoRn are the best bands ever... I listen to them 66 hours a day... just look at my charts. They're not posers & they don't play pop. They're the most brutal and skilled band to date, and incorporate heavy metal, screamo, grindcore and industrial metal into they're music to become to most influential band alive."

Yessir, the shit did fly after that one.  I love trolls that actually work.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 5, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Reccomend me what you think is the best metal album, or is a great album for a person who wants to start listening to metal.



Well, for starters, you should try:

- Painkiller by Judas Priest
- Kill Em' All by Metallica
- Number of the Beast by Iron Maiden
- Piece of Mind by Iron Maiden
- Iron Maiden by Iron Maiden
- Balls to the Wall by Accept
- Black Sabbath by Black Sabbath
- Paranoid by Black Sabbath
- Sabbath Bloody Sabbath by Black Sabbath

Not exactly the _best_ metal albums, but they're classics and are a good start for anyone trying to get into heavy metal.

Also, do not listen to Symbolic by Death. It's a great album, but you'd obviously not like it for many reasons.



			
				Boskov said:
			
		

> "I wish people would stop bashing Slipknot... they along with KoRn are the best bands ever... I listen to them 66 hours a day... just look at my charts. They're not posers & they don't play pop. They're the most brutal and skilled band to date, and incorporate heavy metal, screamo, grindcore and industrial metal into they're music to become to most influential band alive."



What's that from? lol


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2008)

It was on the Slipknot shoutbox.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 5, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Reccomend me what you think is the best metal album, or is a great album for a person who wants to start listening to metal.



Rage Against The Machine and Primus are very accessible to people who aren't metal fans.

Battle Of Los Angeles for Rage
Antipop for Primus


Those are just my favorites, I'm not sure if they're the best.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 5, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Rage Against The Machine and Primus are very accessible to people who aren't metal fans.
> 
> Battle Of Los Angeles for Rage
> Antipop for Primus
> ...



That's more alternative/hard rock, not really metal, bro.

Primus is fucking killer, though. Even if they aren't metal, you should listen to them.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2008)

As much as I'm not a fan of pathological obessions with "classic" metal bands, good places to start for metal _are_ within the metal of yore, especially if you have no previous experience, save the radio. 

Definately hit up Iron Maiden, Metallica and Sabbath.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> That's more alternative/hard rock, not really metal, bro.
> 
> Primus is fucking killer, though. Even if they aren't metal, you should listen to them.



I figure it's best to ease yourself into a new genre if you're not familiar with it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 5, 2008)

My normal method of genre entry is face first with a running start.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2008)

But you're not like other people.


----------



## manos87 (Jul 6, 2008)

If it has to be 2 albums, it would be
Iron Maiden-The number of the beast
Metallica-Master of puppets


----------



## Trias (Jul 6, 2008)

Hell no for listening to Black Sabbath and Metallica as beginning groups.

 Especially Metallica.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 6, 2008)

Why? They're classics and bands that are very important to the genre. I say listen to the basics, first.


----------



## Trias (Jul 6, 2008)

Nah I didn't mean they were not important or anything. (Even though you know how I feel about Metallica.) I said it because it's simply not so good to get attention of beginners into metal.

 Maybe a few classic songs from classic bands, but definitely not entire albums. Mr Crowley would simply tell and explain everything about Osbourne and Rhoads; as for some Metallica songs. More of that will usually bore that person to their skulls. Listening to an entire Black Sabbath album? Hell no.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 6, 2008)

Metal newbies should check out something pretty easy-listening and varied. I'll think of something later, or someone else can suggest one.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 6, 2008)

i'll be honest, as an 11 year old, Sabbath Bloody Sabbath bored the hell out of me. So i agree with Trias there, alot of the older stuff doesn't reflect on metal today, so i always advise people to work backwards. THey appreciate the "classic" stuff better that way


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 6, 2008)

Kill Em' All is awesome, I could listen to just that for days.


----------



## manos87 (Jul 6, 2008)

I tottally disagree Trias. In fact, a very big percentage of the newbies that I know were introduced to the metal world by Metallica.

(of course, not by kill'em'all, which is a great thrash album btw)


----------



## Trias (Jul 6, 2008)

What are you talking about, I didn't deny that. You can't deny that when there are 90238729183719283729813798 people that think they listen to metal, their favourite band is Metallica, and Lars Ulrich and Joey Jordison are the best drummers in the world. 

 Metallica should not be recommended solely for the fact that although they made some "classics" they pretty much turned their back on their supporters, they are one of the reasons that even a genre like metal has made really close ties with music industry, and they're douchebags that think world revolves around them. And hell, there are much better classic bands of same generation and genre too, like Slayer, Megadeth, Anthrax... And I'd prefer Tornado of Souls over Master of Puppets, the Scorpion over Kill 'Em All, Hangar18 over Call of Cthulhu, etc etc. More sincere, better played, relatively underrated. I don't see any reason to recommend Metallica when I can recommend "the World Needs a Hero" or "the System has failed" or "Countdown to Extinction" or "South of Heaven" or "Reign in Blood" or well, something else that's better and easy to listen.

 At least that chances they get stuck to metallica forever and become a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like that in the slipknot shoutbox is much much much less than that.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 6, 2008)

Honestly... I think you have to find a metal album that lies closely to someone's current musical interest and start from there. If Cata or Colin would have fed me Metallica, Sabbath or Slayer I would have been turned away from metal forever. Instead they gave me Dan Swano - Moontower and Devin Townsend - Ocean Machine and slowly led me to BloodBath and Demonoid by connecting it to previous bands I liked. Don't chuck em in, lure them in xD


----------



## Audrey (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, the album I'd recommend is probably _The Sham Mirrors_ by Arcturus. It's easy to enjoy even for people who aren't used to metal at all, upbeat and catchy, has nice vocals and doesn't take itself seriously at all.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2008)

Metal is good.

sorry for the posts I made earlier in this thread. I was being a retard and I can see why you guys got mad.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2008)

We have a rebirth! Welcome to the Metal Brotherhood!


----------



## Altron (Jul 8, 2008)

All newbies going into metal should listen to some fucking Impaled Nazarene , especially the album "Nihil".


----------



## Trias (Jul 8, 2008)

suomi finland perkele is better imho. Band both sucks and rocks at the same time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 8, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Metal is good.
> 
> sorry for the posts I made earlier in this thread. I was being a retard and I can see why you guys got mad.





Amazing!

What did you listen to?


----------



## Trias (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd post pics of my boobs if he had somehow listened to Cynic and that was what changed his views.

 If.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd post pics of mine of mine if it was Deathspell Omega or something like that. X3


*Spoiler*: __ 



In before you guys PMing that guy and telling him what to say.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 8, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I'd post pics of mine of mine if it was Deathspell Omega or something like that. X3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



We could arrange something like that over AIM.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh you guys.


----------



## Trias (Jul 9, 2008)

But my boobs are bigger and more popular than yours, Audrie 

 (And arranging that is actually a good idea.)

 I wonder what would you do if he had listened to stuff like Alcest, Ulver, etc etc too.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 9, 2008)

That's not what I saw in your picture, although it's pretty easy for someone to be more well-endowed there than I am. 

Anyway, I'm still geniunely curious to see what that guy listened to.


----------



## Trias (Jul 9, 2008)

Pics always make people look different. _Always._ 

 Oh well, must be something not so bad I think. Maybe some bad-ass Megadeth or Anthrax.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 9, 2008)

Trias said:


> But my boobs are bigger and more popular than yours, Audrie
> 
> (And arranging that is actually a good idea.)
> 
> I wonder what would you do if he had listened to stuff like Alcest, Ulver, etc etc too.



This post confuses me more than it should. I need to eat.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 9, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> This post confuses me more than it should. I need to eat.



Trias has huge man boobs, duh! X3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 9, 2008)

blackmetaldungeon.blogspot.com has some awesome bm, but the pass never works on the files.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 9, 2008)

Tremendous turkish manmaries


----------



## Trias (Jul 10, 2008)

What'd you expect from a guy who likes Power Metal anyways? 

 Edit: I've got gay foot fetish fantasies too, just in case any guy is interested.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 10, 2008)

I wonder if I should pimp _Streetcleaner_ by Godflesh.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 10, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I wonder if I should pimp _Streetcleaner_ by Godflesh.



Old new is old. Godflesh is fucking amazing, but it's all about Jesu these days. And I already did a Jesu megapimp, as well as a Xasthur megapimp.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, I probably have more Jesu songs than you.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 10, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I wonder if I should pimp _Streetcleaner_ by Godflesh.



i actually pimped it AGES ago


----------



## Audrey (Jul 10, 2008)

In that case, I probably won't and I'll just pick something else.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 10, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Well, I probably have more Jesu songs than you.



I've got their entire discography.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 10, 2008)

Even the Japanese-only songs?


----------



## Trias (Jul 10, 2008)

...Yeah, everyone did pimp Jesu and somehow every goddamn time I managed to not get it, and everyone was too lazy to upload it for me again. And this is no sarcasm, I seriously managed to miss it every goddamn time. (My own fault here.)

 Cell, you need to upload it for me. Or at least find me some links. Nah nah you just upload it for me. I'll upload my sister's boobs for you.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 10, 2008)

> I'll upload my sister's boobs for you.



How old is this sister? 

Anyways, I might do a re-pimp... if I can get some links. I'm not upping that much.


----------



## Trias (Jul 10, 2008)

She's become 7 just two months ago; perfect age of sexuality!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 10, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> i actually pimped it AGES ago



Guess it's time for a re-pimp.


----------



## manos87 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm so glad I finally saw Opeth live


----------



## Trias (Jul 12, 2008)

There are so many things to say about Opeth, their progress, their stylistic changes, their bad parts, their good parts, their drummer curse, their potential, their new approach, themselves, their fans... I can see that just in 10 years they're going to be one of the most popular and controversial bands of their time.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 12, 2008)

Opeth live was definitely one of the awesomest things ever. I was especially surprised by how clear Mikael's voice was. Alot of metal tends to get the voices rather muffled or overpowered by instruments live, but this was perfectly balanced. That concert is second only to Jesu and slightly above Pelican and Isis when taking into the account the metal(ish) concerts.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 12, 2008)

Opeth blow. They're so damn boring, I can't even listen to them. Give me some real extreme prog-metal over Opeth any day, thank you very much.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 12, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Opeth live was definitely one of the awesomest things ever. I was especially surprised by how clear Mikael's voice was. Alot of metal tends to get the voices rather muffled or overpowered by instruments live, but this was perfectly balanced. That concert is second only to Jesu and slightly above Pelican and Isis when taking into the account the metal(ish) concerts.


Opeth came to my town two months back as part of the Prognation tour. I ended up not going do to not having work for money for tickets.


----------



## manos87 (Jul 12, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Opeth came to my town two months back as part of the Prognation tour. I ended up not going do to not having work for money for tickets.



Prognation is the line-up I mostly wanted to see this year. But unfortunately I don't live in the USA.


Anyway in this festival I attended, Opeth easily outshined Morbid Angel, Carcass, Within Temptation and Cavalera Conspiracy 

I also saw Judas Priest, whose setlist was a bit of disappointment.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jul 12, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Prognation is the line-up I mostly wanted to see this year. But unfortunately I don't live in the USA.
> 
> 
> Anyway in this festival I attended, Opeth easily outshined Morbid Angel, Carcass, Within Temptation and Cavalera Conspiracy
> ...



Maybe its because I've seen opeth 3 times now but, to me Cavalera Conspiracy was either on par or even better than opeth live, since I've never seen the full sepultura set up live (soulfly neither). 

Of course, their music styles are incomparable but man...the energy I got from seeing CC made me wanna blow up...thank god for mosh pits.


----------



## Trias (Jul 12, 2008)

Weh? Opeth live exceeds that of Morbid Angel's? Please, MA has Pete "Commando" Sandoval, and that's enough.

 Also, Cell, your failed attempt to flame the band in a way they did not deserve did not even get any reply (other than this) heh-heh. Opeth's acoustic stuff become boring and mediocre in some albums, but they've got masterpieces and really good acoustic songs, too. Well, what can I say. They're really controversial.


----------



## manos87 (Jul 12, 2008)

I was never a fan of Morbid Angel, though I must confess I liked 'em a lot, even though I didn't know the songs.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 13, 2008)

manos87 said:


> I was never a fan of Morbid Angel, though I must confess I liked 'em a lot, even though I didn't know the songs.



did you ever check them out when i pimped their stuff in my essential death metal stuff?

God damn it, now im listening to Chapel of Ghouls again!


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 13, 2008)

Fall From Grace is my favourite MA song.

Riff. Is. Bad. Ass.


----------



## Trias (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, the song I like most is probably the Ancient Ones or Desolate Ways. Blessed are the Sick is really a fucking classic of the genre. Fall From Grace indeed is a very good song, but it just can't compare with, dunno, Desolate Ways, In Rememberance, the Ancient Ones, Brainstorm, etc. Of course that's my opinion.

 Whenever someone says something about MA, I always think of that David Vincent ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Such a disgrace. Really, that's fall from grace at its worst.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 22, 2008)

So I found a band called Metalchicks and its got an ex OOIOO member.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2008)

Mmmmm

However, is it good?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)

Pretty decent.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2008)

lol decent.

All right, metalheads, listen up!

I need Klezmer Metal, and badly; surely it exists?


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm writing a Power Metal song, and i'd like to have some inspiration.

Shit about Dragons, basically.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)

How about don't make it about dragons?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, how about making it... good?


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> How about don't make it about dragons?



Blasphemy.


----------



## Trias (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, how about making it... good?



 That'd be pretty mediocre Power Metal. Something bad would be much more extraordinary power metal.

 Apparently, yeah, don't make it about dragons. There are already bazillion songs about them, probably.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)

What in your opinion is the best song about dragons?


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been reading through this thread & i'm just disgusted that most of you think killswitch engage/underoath/lost prophets/atreyu/Bullet for my valentine/ are real metal? WTF! some of you need a history lesson on Heavy metal them bands aint metal at all!IS THERE ANY REAL METALHEADS IN HERE?


(Kya..)


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)

No regular is stupid enough to believe Killswitch Engage/Atreyu/Bullet For My Valentine is real metal. MURK LOAR


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> I've been reading through this thread & i'm just disgusted that most of you think killswitch engage/underoath/lost prophets/atreyu/Bullet for my valentine/ are real metal? WTF! some of you need a history lesson on Heavy metal them bands aint metal at all!IS THERE ANY REAL METALHEADS IN HERE?
> 
> 
> (Kya..)


 
AHAHAHAHA

Ranting about this in the Metal Thread.

X beat you to it 2 years ago.


----------



## Trias (Jul 23, 2008)

(and  at X beating him to it by 2 years )


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 23, 2008)

yerr lol so are you into REAL metal? not nancy boys who wear tight jeans & eyeliner lol



(Kya..)


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)

I must ask you once again. Lurk Moar


----------



## Voynich (Jul 23, 2008)

The fact you sign with the retarded (Kya..) already revoked your right to call anyone a nancy boy.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I must ask you once again. Lurk Moar


 



yerr care to go into detail about your post? you know a list of your fave metal bands?


(Kya..)


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 23, 2008)

Voynich said:


> The fact you sign with the retarded (Kya..) already revoked your right to call anyone a nancy boy.


 

Oh i'm sorry dude did i offend you? haha fine if you wana keep "Thinking" Lost Prophets are metal go ahead

also dude kya is my name your comeback is VERY weak

go listen to real metal you emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


(Kya..)


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> yerr care to go into detail about your post? you know a list of your fave metal bands?
> 
> 
> (Kya..)



My Last FM


----------



## Voynich (Jul 23, 2008)

1. I'm not a dude. 
2. Only "kawaii neko-chan" idiots sign their posts
3. Try me. As much as I love newfag flamers, you're not smart enough to amuse me much.

Also, I would LOOOOVE to see your list. Seriously.


I can see you...Come out and play Trias xD


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2008)

Let's see your list, however, make it good;

No Maided, Sabbath, Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth or anything classic.

GO!


----------



## manos87 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> What in your opinion is the best song about dragons?



It doesn't count, but I couldn't help saying Tears Of The Dragon


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 23, 2008)

Voynich said:


> 1. I'm not a dude.
> 2. Only "kawaii neko-chan" idiots sign their posts
> 3. Try me. As much as I love newfag flamers, you're not smart enough to amuse me much.
> 
> ...


 
1.i couldn't give a shit if your a dude or bitch

2. Of course your going to say that you don't like me dissing your nancy boys bands!

3. Also dude my posts have actually been waaay more intellegent then yours

what do you have to offer to this metal thread? you obviously aint a real metalhead or you'd be agreeing with me!

4. my list,Daath,Carcass,HateBreed,six feet under,Mistress,Terrorizer,Farmakon,Capharnaum,Misery Index,Eluveitie,Diablo,Insomnium,At The Gates,ect


I rest my case


(Kya..)


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)

Death and Carcass are very nice. They have much respect around these parts.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Death and Carcass are very nice. They have much respect around my pants.



fix'd

also, guys, please dont feed the troll.

Obvious troll is blatantly obvious, almost as obvious as the fact he hasn't actually looked that much in this thread with his I R METAWL LORD, YOU LIKE SISSY BANDS stuff.

Also,



Pete Sandoval is winning 2 - 1 in the "grindcore legends with faggy poses" competition against Barney Greenway


----------



## Voynich (Jul 23, 2008)

With the way you're going off I expected something better dear. Not a bad list per se..I mean I like Carcass, but definitely not the orgasmic list of awesome I was hoping so see. You've got much to learn about spouting shit in threads to people who know more than you. 

And seeing as am at least 10 years older than you judging by your awesome grasp on grammar and spelling. SHOW SOME RESPECT TO THE ELDERLY YOU FUCKTARD 


I am not feeding the troll. How dare you insinuate that Dave  I am feeding my boredom. Totally different game.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

y'all listen artsy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) shit or goth emo shit or testosterone shit, thus leading to the one truly possible conclusion. Metal = Shit.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)

Sometimes I carry a bag of troll feed just to insight flame wars.


----------



## Trias (Jul 23, 2008)

Voynich said:


> I can see you...Come out and play Trias xD



 This phrase is so fail that it can almost rival this LoneWolf guy's posts. Almost. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Let's see your list, however, make it good;
> 
> No Maided, Sabbath, Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth or anything classic.
> 
> GO!



 Maiden and Slayer and Megadeth are good tho. 



LoneWolfVIII said:


> 1.i couldn't give a shit if your a dude or bitch
> 
> 2. Of course your going to say that you don't like me dissing your nancy boys bands!
> 
> ...



 You talk all the shit about "dissing" and "bitches" so, really, are you sure you're not some gangsta-ass rapper trying to flamebait metal-heads?

 And what intelligent posts? That's nearly as intelligent as a senator from Texas.

 Six Feet Under is overrated, Farmakon are Opeth rip-offs, and finally HateBreed is not metal. Now gtfo.

 Edit: ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Voynich (Jul 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Sometimes I carry a bag of troll feed just to insight flame wars.



And tips? What do they like to eat? 


Lamb, you suck at being a troll :amazed


Edit: It got you out though Trias. You have no humour at all. It almost makes me wonder if it's illegal there to have a sense of fun cause god you guys are boring deadbeats.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 23, 2008)

Voynich said:


> With the way you're going off I expected something better dear. Not a bad list per se..I mean I like Carcass, but definitely not the orgasmic list of awesome I was hoping so see. You've got much to learn about spouting shit in threads to people who know more than you.
> 
> And seeing as am at least 10 years older than you judging by your awesome grasp on grammar and spelling. SHOW SOME RESPECT TO THE ELDERLY YOU FUCKTARD
> 
> ...


 

Dude you know my post was better WEAK


(Kya..)


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

Voynich said:


> And tips? What do they like to eat?
> 
> 
> Lamb, you suck at being a troll :amazed



only because you know it's bullshit. I probably could have gotten the dude to respond if you guys made nothign of it.

plus I feel threatend cuz I like a lot of emo music.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)

Voynich said:


> And tips? What do they like to eat?



Hate and ignorance. Hate them a little then feign ignorance and leave. The other people in the thread will bring the fun.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2008)

It's too bad Lone[r]Wolf doesn't know the tr00 metal that is Trivium and My Chemical Romance, why don't you go listen to some crappy 80s hair metal, because you're obvious gay.


----------



## Trias (Jul 23, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Pete Sandoval is winning 2 - 1 in the "grindcore legends with faggy poses" competition against Barney Greenway



 Why do you flamebait in your own section, Dave? 

 And well, leaving the joke aside, Morbid Angel surely has some issues about "inner ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" of its members. Pete Sandoval surely has one hell of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) inside him, tho I think he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for his drums. That's why he hits the pads like that. <3 And David Vincent is the ultimate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), who made turned his "inner ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" into "outer ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" and stuff.

 Oh, lastly, Sandoval is not a grindcore legend.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 23, 2008)

Trias, yes he is, for being in Terrorizer ;P

That's insta-legend status right there


----------



## Trias (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's too bad Lone[r]Wolf doesn't know the tr00 metal that is Trivium and My Chemical Romance, why don't you go listen to some crappy 80s hair metal, because you're obvious gay.



 WTF, TRIVIUM IS NOT METAL.

 Go listen to some Slipknot, Korn and Atreyu, you bastard. Don't act like that Bone(r)Wolf guy.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't care what you guys say, Ray Toro knows how to shred.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's too bad Lone[r]Wolf doesn't know the tr00 metal that is Trivium and My Chemical Romance, why don't you go listen to some crappy 80s hair metal, because you're obvious gay.


 

what are you on about my chemical romance are the best band ever! glad your a fan too! 


(Kya..)


----------



## Trias (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh yeah. I had forgotten that Terrorized had turned became kinda Cynic of the Grindcore. That's my bad.

 But that just makes it twice awesome since he's both a Death Metal and Grindcore Legend.


----------



## Trias (Jul 23, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I don't care what you guys say, Ray Toro knows how to shred.



 Fred "Shred" Durst can play twice as fast as Gay Toro


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 23, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I don't care what you guys say, Ray Toro knows how to shred.


 

Yeah i agree! fall out boy are pretty cool too



(Kya..)


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 23, 2008)

> Oh yeah. I had forgotten that Terrorized had turned became kinda Cynic of the Grindcore. That's my bad.
> 
> But that just makes it twice awesome since he's both a Death Metal and Grindcore Legend.



yes, but his awesomesauce is still paled to the likes of other grindcore legends like Jeff Walker who was in a pioneering crust/proto-grind band, pioneering goregrind band and a pioneering melodic-death metal band.

That's alot of awesome

Plus, he wears a cowboy hate these days



ooh yeah


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)

Cowboy Hate.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 23, 2008)

Cowboy Hate, that needs to be the title of the new Carcass album


----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

Trias said:


> Fred "Shred" Durst can play twice as fast as Gay Toro



BUT DOES FRED THE SHRED HAVE RAY'S HAIR?


----------



## Trias (Jul 23, 2008)

Walker is not really a legendary death metal figure of any sort tho.

 And btw, the new guy seems to have grasped the basics of sarcastic posts. Maybe there's some hope for him.


----------



## Trias (Jul 23, 2008)

Lamb said:


> BUT DOES FRED THE SHRED HAVE RAY'S HAIR?



 Omg, is it just me but the guy looks hellishly similar to Leon Sykes from BECK manga?

 I mean, change that hair with an afro, and...bingo. Hell.

 And lol @ Cowboy Hate.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 24, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Death and Carcass are very nice. They have much respect around these parts.



I believe you misread, he said Daath, not death. Two different bands.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 24, 2008)

Can any of you metalheads upload any and all Gordian Knot, sans Emergent?

I heard Trias' pimp of the aforementioned album a while back, and I just listened to it again yesterday and remembered how much I love them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 24, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> Yeah i agree! fall out boy are pretty cool too
> 
> 
> 
> (Kya..)



*STABSTABSTAB*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 24, 2008)

ALSO...

DAATH IS PURE SHIT. DEATH > DAATH. DEATH > ANYTHING. GRAUGHGHHHHH.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 24, 2008)

X, you should log into AIM.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 24, 2008)

I should.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 24, 2008)

DON'T DO IT!

**


----------



## Audrey (Jul 24, 2008)

It's too late. He already did.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn. 
**


----------



## Tetos (Jul 24, 2008)

This is my thread 

I love Metalcore, Heavy Metal, Power Metal, Melodic Death Metal


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 24, 2008)

Tetos said:


> This is my thread
> 
> I love *Metalcore*



This is not your thread.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> ALSO...
> 
> DAATH IS PURE SHIT. DEATH > DAATH. DEATH > ANYTHING. GRAUGHGHHHHH.


 

haha whatever troll!


----------



## Tetos (Jul 24, 2008)

Cell said:


> This is not your thread.



It is

Rammstein, Sonata Arctica, Dragonforce (well not that much), In Flames anyone?

Besides I've seen In Flames, Bad Religion, Rage Against the Machine live.

Moron <.<


----------



## Vetano-sama (Jul 24, 2008)

Tetos said:


> It is
> 
> Rammstein, Sonata Arctica, Dragonforce (well not that much), In Flames anyone?
> 
> ...



Nice music choice 

Is there anyone to raise his fist(s) against Power Metal?

just try <.<


----------



## Lamb (Jul 24, 2008)

Tetos said:


> It is
> 
> Rammstein, Sonata Arctica, Dragonforce (well not that much), In Flames anyone?
> 
> ...



In b4 X

also, Bad Religion and Rage Against the Machine?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 24, 2008)

Are the trollpox going round again? Cause this thread seems to have caught it badly.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey guys I like metal. Especially Soulja Boy, Yahh is a brutal as fuck, and is classic Death Metal. But my favorite tr00 m3t4L group is Garth Brooks.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jul 24, 2008)

Tetos said:


> It is
> 
> Rammstein, Sonata Arctica, Dragonforce (well not that much), In Flames anyone?
> 
> ...



I liked In Flames back in the day, and I've seen 'em a couple of times live.

But I miss their old stuff, like Lunar strain wich has very good material but wasnt produced very well.
Subterranean is another favorite, better than LS, if not great.

Jester Race is also great..Black ash Inheritance/whoracle wasnt a progress but still pretty good.
Colony was a different style, Anders frid?ns best vocal effort but a very inconsistent album.
Clayman was a continuation of the new style, and continued into 4 crap records.

Thats all I have to say about them.

You cant really call Rammstein, bad religion and RATM metal though.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 24, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Can any of you metalheads upload any and all Gordian Knot, sans Emergent?
> 
> I heard Trias' pimp of the aforementioned album a while back, and I just listened to it again yesterday and remembered how much I love them.



Any takers?


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 24, 2008)

DON'T EAT THE FISH!


----------



## Trias (Jul 24, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Any takers?



 Well, you see the problem; I and my fellow here Doc usually do very unpopular albeit awesome music pimps. Gordian Knot is just awesome, but rarely do people realize how awesome something is when that said thing is out of their preferred genre -we can pretty much say that Gordian Knot is genreless, dwelling somewhere close to metal, rock, post-rock, jazz, fusion, ambience... and many others. Thus, your classic metal-heads, even prog-whores, won't give it a listen for the most time.

 My latest pimp didn't even get one comment so I kinda stopped pimping. >> (No, actually, I'm just too busy and not as active.)


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 24, 2008)

Trias said:


> Well, you see the problem; I and my fellow here Doc usually do very unpopular albeit awesome music pimps. Gordian Knot is just awesome, but rarely do people realize how awesome something is when that said thing is out of their preferred genre -we can pretty much say that Gordian Knot is genreless, dwelling somewhere close to metal, rock, post-rock, jazz, fusion, ambience... and many others. Thus, your classic metal-heads, even prog-whores, won't give it a listen for the most time.
> 
> My latest pimp didn't even get one comment so I kinda stopped pimping. >> (No, actually, I'm just too busy and not as active.)


 
downloading there stuff now

checkin em out!!!


(Kya..)


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm finding it hard to pimp shit now.

It's barely even worth it.

---------

I'm still waiting for my African, Bluegrass and Middle Eastern Metal.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 24, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm still waiting for my African, Bluegrass and *Middle Eastern Metal*.



_Melechesh_? They're from Israel, and according to metal-archives they are 'Black/Death/Middle-Eastern Folk Metal'. I don't know about the folk part, but they definately are black/death metal with middle-eastern stylings. and not in the way Nile is, their stylings are much more prominent.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 24, 2008)

The biggest problem I have with a lot of folk metal is that it's mainly metal, that has some accoustic interludes; what made Orphaned Land so fuckawesome was blatant integration of traditional rythms, instruments and vocal chants _into _the metal.  The folk part was as much an integral part of the music as the metal.

However, I will check them out.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 24, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm finding it hard to pimp shit now.
> 
> It's barely even worth it.
> 
> ...



man it's like that for everybody.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 24, 2008)

Lamb said:


> man it's like that for everybody.


 
True dat.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 24, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The biggest problem I have with a lot of folk metal is that it's mainly metal, that has some accoustic interludes; what made Orphaned Land so fuckawesome was blatant integration of traditional rythms, instruments and vocal chants _into _the metal.  The folk part was as much an integral part of the music as the metal.
> 
> However, I will check them out.



Sphynx is their best work IMO. Try that out first.


----------



## Tetos (Jul 25, 2008)

Lamb said:


> In b4 X
> 
> also, Bad Religion and Rage Against the Machine?



That's where the "besides" starts.

Anyone who claims that Power Metal and In Flames/Soilwork ain't real metal doesn't deserve to get respected in this thread either (cause you obvously can't stand new members here, I guess, unless they listen only to the darkest of black death metal or whatever).

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 25, 2008)

No one claimed IF and Soilwork or Power Metal wasn't metal. Though you will get a lot of Dragonforce flaming. Because they are complete shit.


----------



## Trias (Jul 25, 2008)

Dragonforce is the worst "Power Metal" band around, and they're as "power metal" as Cradle of Filth being "Black Metal".

 Apart from bands like those, Power Metal is actually one of the most hope-bearing genres of Metal.

 In any case, even though they dislike it, no one claimed Power MEtal is not metal in this thread.

 But most of the stuff Soilwork does, and some of the In Flames stuff is not "that" metal, really.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jul 25, 2008)

Trias said:


> But most of the stuff Soilwork does, and some of the In Flames stuff is not "that" metal, really.



We shouldnt forget that they we're both pretty good bands once.

I bet not a single fan of the current soilwork or in flames know about these two 

ancients:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> haha whatever troll!



I'm not the troll here.


----------



## Tetos (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah bands are changing. You might even dislike their change, but you can always stop listening to them.

Look at Sonata Arctica my favourite band around. They changed from Power Metal to Progressive Metal and they are still my favourite. Some people like it, some don't, it's just like this.

Ofc In Flames and Soilwork had changes too, since they're existing for quite some time now.

But somehow I feel sorry for people who cannot accept changes and blame the fans for "still" liking their bands... I think that's wrong


----------



## Trias (Jul 25, 2008)

Accepting the changes depends on the nature of the changes. I feel sorry for those who accept the changes that the "musicians" make in order to stray more from the road they had started, and make more money.

 There are changes and changes.

 Also, just having some progressive elements does not make them immediately prog metal, Sonata Arctica is still power, just with some prog influence.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

No no, Trias 

Prog metal = Metal with Keyboards and timesignatures that are 3/4 and 7/8


----------



## Trias (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't forget the high-pitched vocals. Those are a must. (Technically, must-s.)


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

Hell, let's just do this:


----------



## Tetos (Jul 25, 2008)

Trias said:


> Accepting the changes depends on the nature of the changes. I feel sorry for those who accept the changes that the "musicians" make in order to stray more from the road they had started, and make more money.
> 
> There are changes and changes.
> 
> Also, just having some progressive elements does not make them immediately prog metal, Sonata Arctica is still power, just with some prog influence.



Of course, but that's another story 

Yeah you seem to be pretty smart about that stuff and I agree with you.

Bands like Billy Talent shouldn't exist IMO.

I don't care about the genre, but bands who sell themselves too much as commercial and forget their OWN way of making music are just pure failures for me


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

34. Make sure your bandname is either a 
a) Oxymoron 
-Silent Noise 
-Tender Harshness 
-Healing Gun 
b) Some geeky sounding name ripped from some obscure book. 
-Deitronus 
-Tarakoch 
-Fentaran 
or 
c) Random combination of at least 2 three-syllable words. 
-Eternal Twilight Tranquility (Can't get much progger than that) 
-Redolent Arithmetic 
-Evolution of Vernacular Domesticated 

35. Don't worry about if your band name makes any sense or not. Since 90% of your fanbase is from Brazil and Japan, you can safely ignore conventional English grammar and instead focus on what´s really important: The lyrics (see rule 36). 

38. Use a non-standard instrument like violin, saxophone or kazoo, regardless of how idiosyncratic it turns out to be. This constitutes being prog.


----------



## Trias (Jul 25, 2008)

Tarakoch look more like tree-hugging black metal, and Fentaran looks like DnD-Geeky power metal.

 Eternal Twilight Tranquillity certainly sounds like a death metal band name. (There's Eternal Tears of Sorrow, heh.)

 And lol, if you're not mainstream to a certain degree, you're main fanbase will ALWAYS be the Japan. They're the best audience ever.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

I still need to name my band Evolution of Vernacular Domesticated.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

I love Japanese prog.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

Modern Japanese Zeuhl is fuckaweosme; the rest, in a generalized sense is too reminiscent of the classic bands.  

The Doom Metal rule are funnier.

Seriously, I want to compile a 101 Rules of Avant-Garde Metal.  Anyone up for the challenge?


----------



## Lamb (Jul 25, 2008)

^poser.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 25, 2008)

I need to listen to the other 5 avant metal bands first.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

Naw, Arcturus and Solefald are fine.

The rest are just clones.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

Also:

56. While practicing your death metal "Cookie Monster" vocals, resist the temptation to write songs about how much the chocolate chips long to join the sugary dough for one last dip into the pond of milk white purity before being thrown into the gaping maw of a ravenous muppet.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Actually, I did notice that a lot of jazz/fusion and progressive groups/musicians have "Live in Tokyo" albums.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Naw, Arcturus and Solefald are fine.
> 
> The rest are just clones.



Sigh isn't a clone of either one.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

Cell said:


> Actually, I did notice that a lot of jazz/fusion and progressive groups/musicians have "Live in Tokyo" albums.


 
Isn't it bizarre?

Every big Prog Metal group has a "Live in Tokyo" album.



Audrey said:


> Sigh isn't a clone of either one.


 
They're not tr00 avant.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Isn't it bizarre?
> 
> Every big Prog Metal group has a "Live in Tokyo" album.



Maybe it's a good place to play?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sure it has a gigantic fanbase.

But Japanese prog metal can't be popular, for some reason.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm sure it has a gigantic fanbase.
> 
> But Japanese prog metal can't be popular, for some reason.



Bellaphon is so good. pek

It's actually very odd, Japan has a ton of amazing prog groups.


----------



## Trias (Jul 25, 2008)

Every decent group actually wants to have a Live in Tokyo album.

 As Japanese people are eager to attend every live concert, they buy lots of CDs & merchandises, normal CD sales are higher than most of other countries, their prices are higher, and they're almost sure to buy a "Live CD" that they attended to. Not to mention that they're always the best sounding audience you can ever come close to, even if their pronounciation is funny and all they say is "yeaaahhrhghhh" sometimes.

 So, it's really good for a band to care a lot about Japanese audience and have a Live in Tokyo album. Good audience, good sales, a new country to see, the best probable place for a "Live In" cd. What'd they want more? For one I'd not anything.

 They're (japanese teenagers) sometimes become a bit too "wanna-be" and stuff, but I appreciate their devotion to music and their support, as well as their lively attitude a lot.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They're not tr00 avant.



Just as much as a band like Solefald.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

夢中夢 anyone?



But seriously, folks, it's some intense Japanese Post Metal with liberal classical themes to it (the piano work is fucking amazing, and the strings are awesome as well); it has operatic vocals, screechs, growls and screems and it's just amazing in every way.  I love it.

Pimp possibly forthcoming.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 25, 2008)

What's the band name in our alphabet?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't find it; even last.fm has no description.

Edit;

Mutyumu.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

I want metal that mixes alternative metal, death metal, progressive metal and the heavy funk of Primus. Lots of funky, distorted bass lines and heavy metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

lol Praxis.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

I assume you mean Buckethead Praxis, not the Spanish heavy metal band Praxis. It's pretty good, though, but not metal.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> 夢中夢 anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no possibly!

pimp it !


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sure if you tried, you could find something like that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

escamoh said:


> no possibly!
> 
> pimp it !


 
Prog metal doesn't fly too well 'round these parts.



I guess I will, but I don't know when.


----------



## Tetos (Jul 27, 2008)

What you guys think about Pain?


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 27, 2008)

Trias said:


> Well, you see the problem; I and my fellow here Doc usually do very unpopular albeit awesome music pimps. Gordian Knot is just awesome, but rarely do people realize how awesome something is when that said thing is out of their preferred genre -we can pretty much say that Gordian Knot is genreless, dwelling somewhere close to metal, rock, post-rock, jazz, fusion, ambience... and many others. Thus, your classic metal-heads, even prog-whores, won't give it a listen for the most time.
> 
> My latest pimp didn't even get one comment so I kinda stopped pimping. >> (No, actually, I'm just too busy and not as active.)


 
dude just downloaded gordian knot THEY ARE SHIT!

your music taste is crap fool!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 27, 2008)

Gotta love trolls.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jul 27, 2008)

Tetos said:


> What you guys think about Pain?



It hurts 


heh, jokes aside though. Peter t?dtgren has a couple of hits from this project and its pretty catchy and easy listening, but it has very little variation and tends to get on my nerves more than I enjoy it, so I just stick to hypocrisy


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 27, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Gotta love trolls.


 
no seriously dude he recommended that band & i went out my way to download it & it's pure shit i aint no troll but at least post decent bands for fucks sake!


----------



## Trias (Jul 27, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> no seriously dude he recommended that band & i went out my way to download it & it's pure shit i aint no troll but at least post decent bands for fucks sake!



 If a troll fails in the trollheim and no one sees it, does it still fail?


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 27, 2008)

Trias said:


> If a troll fails in the trollheim and no one sees it, does it still fail?


 

Dude your just using the troll as an excuse because you know your music taste sucks because i didn't like your band you suggested that means i'm a troll? your talking outta your arse mate next time list good bands please


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 27, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> Dude your just using the troll as an excuse because you know your music taste sucks because i didn't like your band you suggested that means i'm a troll? your talking outta your arse mate next time list good bands please



Gordian Knot is a very good progressive metal band. Thing is, your tiny little pea brain can't take in the actual musical talent of a band like that, so you don't like it. Stick to your radio-metal bands and live in mediocrity for the rest of your life, and leave us the fuck alone.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, feed the troll. He is hungry. He needs his meat.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 27, 2008)

Speaking of prog, a friend showed me this dude. He's pretty good, reminds me of old Japanese fantasy video game sound-tracks.


----------



## Trias (Jul 28, 2008)

Wait, Cell thinks Gordian Knot is Metal? <333


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh hi Trias. So you didn't get blown up after all.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> I assume you mean Buckethead Praxis, not the Spanish heavy metal band Praxis. It's pretty good, though, but not metal.



Nuclear Rabbit


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 28, 2008)

I SPREAD GOOD (READ AWESOME) NEWS

Some time ago maudlin of the WEll started to ask for fan donations so that they could afford to make a new album and the plan was to make it community funded and then release it free on the internet. Well mates...



> "An extremely generous fan Etienne Dube just donated enough for motW to be able to do a full length album.. unbelievable and amazing news! Everyone else can keep donating if you wish, as further donations will help us hire orchestral musicians (cello, etc), and actually press copies instead of having this be an internet release. The recording will start Feb 10.. congratulations to Etienne and to everyone!"



F.U.C.K. Y.E.S.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 28, 2008)

some of my favorite black/death metal bands are

Anaal Nathrakh
Children of Bodom
Immortal
Gorgoroth
Dimmu Borgir
Behemoth
Leviathan
Lurker of Chalice
Deathspell Omega
Destroyer 666
Death
Immolation
Neuraxis
Necrophagist
Possessed
Origin
Marduk
Dark Funeral
Hate Forest
Abysmal Torment
Defeated Sanity
Wormed
etc..............


----------



## Trias (Jul 28, 2008)

lol Maudlin of the Well. That fan must be either quite rich or quite generous. Probably both.

 Edit:



Lord Yu said:


> Oh hi Trias. So you didn't get blown up after all.



 What the fuck? If your post is serious, you need to be buttraped by angry tentacle monsters before crucified on a pentagram.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 28, 2008)

Trias said:


> Wait, Cell thinks Gordian Knot is Metal? <333



I think it has enough metal influence to be considered metal, though it's more in the prog area.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 28, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> I SPREAD GOOD (READ AWESOME) NEWS
> 
> Some time ago maudlin of the WEll started to ask for fan donations so that they could afford to make a new album and the plan was to make it community funded and then release it free on the internet. Well mates...
> 
> ...


 
Fuck yes, indeed.

Gonna be ordering that as soon as physically possible.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> Gordian Knot is a very good progressive metal band. Thing is, your tiny little pea brain can't take in the actual musical talent of a band like that, so you don't like it. Stick to your radio-metal bands and live in mediocrity for the rest of your life, and leave us the fuck alone.


 

i am actully into a lot of prog metal bands how about you carry on listening to your slipknot & linken park yeah?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> i am actully into a lot of prog metal bands how *about you carry on listening to your slipknot & linken park yeah?*



You just want to starts fights, don't you?


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 28, 2008)

Obvious troll is incredibly fucking obvious.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 28, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> i am actully into a lot of prog metal bands how about you carry on listening to your slipknot & linken park yeah?


if you actually listened to prog metal, you knew both slipknot and linken park were prog metal. get back to your nu-metals.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 28, 2008)

Limp Bizkit is my favorite prog metal band.

Oh, and DragonSlayer, check your rep comments.


----------



## OSO (Jul 28, 2008)

I love metal


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 28, 2008)

Trias said:


> What the fuck? If your post is serious, you need to be buttraped by angry tentacle monsters before crucified on a pentagram.



I rarely am, I'm an honest believer in humor is the best medicine for tragedy. V-tech(Though I admit some of that shit went to far. Especially the Jesus comparisons) 9/11, fuck even my own father's death I've found cheap uses for it. 

And hell, to tell the truth, I was actually concerned for you friend.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 28, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> i am actully into a lot of prog metal bands how about you carry on listening to your slipknot & linken park yeah?



Haha. This made me laugh. I do listen to some SlipKnoT, but I also like prog. So, what prog are you into? Do tell, because I'd love to hear new progressive metal bands.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 28, 2008)

Why the fuck is lonewolf unbanned? This place is too god damned lenient on trolls.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 28, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Why the fuck is lonewolf unbanned? This place is too god damned lenient on trolls.


 

i'm not a troll just because i don't agree with everyone doesn't make me a troll can i not have a opinion?


----------



## escamoh (Jul 28, 2008)

no people as stupid as you really shouldn't have opinions


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 28, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> i'm not a troll just because i don't agree with everyone doesn't make me a troll can i not have a opinion?



Disagreeing doesn't make you a troll but being a cunt to everyone does.


----------



## Fang (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh esca. 

Is anyone here a fan of Clone Circles?


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 28, 2008)

escamoh said:


> no people as stupid as you really shouldn't have opinions


 
& this is coming from someone who isn't even classed as a man yet?..riiight..

plus that post was sooo lame it weren't even funny mate

try harder or are you too stupid?


----------



## Fang (Jul 28, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII smokes the big one.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> LoneWolfVIII smokes the big one.


 

yeah i'm just about to have a cig how did you know?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> LoneWolfVIII smokes the big one.



I made sure of that.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I made sure of that.


 

what are you on about?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 28, 2008)

This is great.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> This is great.


 

i take it your just tryin to worry me
lol haha very funny


----------



## Audrey (Jul 28, 2008)

LoneWolf, what prog bands do you like?


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 28, 2008)

Audrey said:


> LoneWolf, what prog bands do you like?


 


Trivium,Limp Bizkit,Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 28, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> Trivium,Limp Bizkit,Bullet For My Valentine



you missed Korn and Slipknot


----------



## Fang (Jul 28, 2008)

Let's throw up there ICP and Fallout Boy for prog as well.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 28, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> Trivium,Limp Bizkit,Bullet For My Valentine


I fucking called it. My post from previous page suddenly becomes relevant!

Audrey: Thanks, I didn't know about that . <3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 28, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> Trivium,Limp Bizkit,Bullet For My Valentine



Damn you listen to some underground shit, bro. Never even heard of these bands.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 29, 2008)

Dude..if you want prog..listen to some Dream Theater or shit like that.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 29, 2008)

Cell said:


> Damn you listen to some underground shit, bro. Never even heard of these bands.


 

yeah i know cheers mate there proper hardcore man


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh wow.

I giggled to this entire page.


----------



## Vongola (Jul 29, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> Trivium,Limp Bizkit,Bullet For My Valentine



xD
That fucking made my day cheers man.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 29, 2008)

Vongola said:


> xD
> That fucking made my day cheers man.



Oh, shit, man. Cannabis Corpse? I love them! Andy is such an ace dude.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 29, 2008)

Vongola said:


> xD
> That fucking made my day cheers man.


 

no worries lol cool sig by the way


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 29, 2008)

A new Troll?

Nobody told me?

Heh. Cannabis Corpse. Amusing, gimmicky, and entertaining.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2008)

Check out my pimp, you filthy metal heathens.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 29, 2008)

He's been making the rounds and being a general twat to everyone. He got banned once and somehow through some stupidity someone unbanned him.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, i caught his flood of neg-reps sent Lauras way last night.

Throughly unimaginative or intelligent.

but what the fuck, cannot expect much from Trollz.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 29, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> Yeah, i caught his flood of neg-reps sent Lauras way last night.
> 
> Throughly unimaginative or intelligent.
> 
> but what the fuck, cannot expect much from Trollz.


 
dude i'm not a troll & trust me i am wayyy more intelligent then you

i just like to make points it's called a "opinion"


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh lawd! Claiming you're intelligent and actually being intelligent are two different things.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 29, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> dude i'm not a troll & trust me i am *wayyy more intelligent then you*
> 
> i just like to make points it's called a "opinion"



Hahah.

Yeah, and you seem pretty intent on slagging everyone elses opinion. Which seems to negate your own ?pen-minded'self-defense.

As to the highlighted bits, i recommend you do a little more research before making such lofty (and highly unlikely) claims. On the other hand, I concede the possibility exists, after all, I am not the worlds smartest man, merely up in the top percentage.


----------



## Vongola (Jul 29, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> dude i'm not a troll & trust me i am wayyy more intelligent then you
> 
> i just like to make points it's called a "opinion"



Trolls don't get oppions 

xD Yeah you sure _are_ Intelligent.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 29, 2008)

Ofcourse Trollz get opinions, they just don't count is all.


----------



## Vongola (Jul 29, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> Ofcourse *Trollz* get opinions, they just don't count is all.




Agreed.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 29, 2008)

Vongola said:


> Trolls don't get oppions
> 
> xD Yeah you sure _are_ Intelligent.


 

dude you spelt opinions wrong how can you say i'm not intelligent?

Haha


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 29, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> Ofcourse Trollz get opinions, they just don't count is all.


 
of course is two words not one..

I rest my case with you dumbasses


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 29, 2008)

From here on in, I am sure everyone is going to associate Lonewolf (what a dark and mysterious name) with the centre-left Troll in that picture.

It behooves me to point out that a single typo is hardly the evidence of inferior intelligence.

But what the hey, let's keep having fun, right?


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII, are you a fan of Venom?


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 29, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> From here on in, I am sure everyone is going to associate Lonewolf (what a dark and mysterious name) with the centre-left Troll in that picture.


 

dude before you judge me learn to use proper grammer dumbass


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 29, 2008)

TWF said:


> LoneWolfVIII, are you a fan of Venom?


 
Are you on about spidermans arch enemy Venom?

if so yes i am into comic books but my name is not from there


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not judging you. 

I am baiting you.

I am unsure if you are aware of the difference, but do carry on.

Also, I am pretty sure he meant Venom the band, but you could not possibly have missed that one, with your much more élite tastes.


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> Are you on about spidermans arch enemy Venom?
> 
> if so yes i am into comic books but my name is not from there



Someone ban this guy.


----------



## Vongola (Jul 29, 2008)

Since this is a metal thread I'd assume TWF meant the black/thrash metal band Venom.
Although I may be wrong.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 29, 2008)

Vongola said:


> Since this is a metal thread I'd assume TWF meant the black/thrash metal band Venom.
> Although I may be wrong.


 
Oh you mean the band Venom how am i meant to know? geez you people aint very friendly are you lol no i don't like them i prefer Flagellation as a black metal band not really into much black metal prefer Thrash,Melodic Death Metal,DeathGrind,Industrial Metal,ect


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

Stop with the fucking name dropping.


----------



## Vongola (Jul 29, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> Oh you mean the band Venom how am i meant to know? geez you people aint very friendly are you lol no i don't like them i prefer Flagellation as a black metal band not really into much black metal prefer Thrash,Melodic Death Metal,DeathGrind,Industrial Metal,ect



Oh okay, name some of the Death Metal/Grind bands you like.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 29, 2008)

LoneWolfVIII said:


> Oh you mean the band Venom how am i meant to know? geez you people aint very friendly are you lol no i don't like them i prefer Flagellation as a black metal band not really into much black metal prefer Thrash,Melodic Death Metal,DeathGrind,Industrial Metal,ect



Many of us are not very friendly, especially when faced with antagonistic, offensive and pretentious trolls.

Many of us are quite friendly.

Venom are not really black metal, though they are mostly responsible for inspiring the black metal sound. Pretty seminal band.

You have not exactly been making friends yourself there, Lone wolfey.

Throwing the neg reps, and mindless insults around quite a bit.

I mean calling Voynich an ?mo-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'and telling her to listen to 'real metal' is hardly the ideal way of convincing her to view you as anything other than a troll.

I KNOW you have been lobbing around the negs, as though your opinion is supposed to carry immense weight with the gathered music fans here. So the gathered opinions you so righteously condemn are far from unjustified in their irritation.

If you put a little of your superior intellect to work, and perhaps tried to have intelligent and erudite conversations instead of flame-wars, you might actually find yourself in the middle of a huge node of musical transference. One populated my music-geeks who deeply, and passionately wish to share awesome tunes.

Alternatively, you can remain an antagonistic prat and continue to face the combined hostility of the MD.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 29, 2008)

This message is hidden because LoneWolfVIII is on your ignore list.

This is the answer for a sane life.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 29, 2008)

Vongola said:


> Oh okay, name some of the Death Metal/Grind bands you like.


 

Paths Of Possession
Vader
Mistress
Decapitated
Misery Index
Daath
Terrorizer

ect..


----------



## Vongola (Jul 29, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> This message is hidden because LoneWolfVIII is on your ignore list.
> 
> This is the answer for a sane life.



True dat   .


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 29, 2008)

Well i'm going to have a spliff in a bit list your fave death/grind bands down & i'll check em


----------



## Vongola (Jul 29, 2008)

Napalm Death
Brutal Truth
Terrorizer
Insect Warfare
Carcass
Deicide
Cannibal Corpse
Obituary
Death
Amon Amarth
Behemoth
Belphegor

Thats all I can think of right now Death Metal and Grindcorewise.
Although I like quite a lot more than that.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 29, 2008)

Vongola said:


> Napalm Death
> Brutal Truth
> Terrorizer
> Insect Warfare
> ...



I am so fucking psyched I get to see Carcass, Kreator and Iron Maiden. I mean, Wacken.

At last.

\m/ >.< \m/


----------



## Vongola (Jul 29, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> I am so fucking psyched I get to see Carcass, Kreator and Iron Maiden. I mean, Wacken.
> 
> At last.
> 
> \m/ >.< \m/



Gragh sounds like heaven I wish I could go. xD

Maybe next time...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't wait til' Best Friends Day! Gonna see Muni Waste and Cannabis Corpse!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 29, 2008)

Ha! He got banned again.


----------



## -_Ajirra_- (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm mainly into Progressive metal, but I suppose I like melodic Death also...

Favorite bands include: Ayreon, Pain Of Salvation, Dark Tranquility, OLD In Flames(Lunar Strain, Subterranean and Jester Race) Frameshift, Porcupine Tree, Symphony X, Shadow Gallery, Opeth, Pagan's Mind, Tunnelvision and Rush.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 29, 2008)

-_Ajirra_- said:


> I'm mainly into Progressive metal, but I suppose I like melodic Death also...
> 
> Favorite bands include: Ayreon, Pain Of Salvation, Dark Tranquility, OLD In Flames(Lunar Strain, Subterranean and Jester Race) Frameshift, Porcupine Tree, Symphony X, Shadow Gallery, Opeth, Pagan's Mind, Tunnelvision and Rush.



I wouldn't really consider Rush a metal band, though they were lumped into the genre. Pretty good taste.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome to the fray. We look forward to helping you on your journey to find more delicious.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 29, 2008)

-_Ajirra_- said:


> I'm mainly into Progressive metal, but I suppose I like melodic Death also...
> 
> Favorite bands include: Ayreon, Pain Of Salvation, Dark Tranquility, OLD In Flames(Lunar Strain, Subterranean and Jester Race) Frameshift, Porcupine Tree, Symphony X, Shadow Gallery, Opeth, Pagan's Mind, Tunnelvision and Rush.


Mad respect for Porcupine Tree, Pain of Salvation and Opeth.

And yeah, Rush aren't metal imo.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

some of my favorite black/death metal bands are

Anaal Nathrakh
Children of Bodom
Immortal
Gorgoroth
Dimmu Borgir
Behemoth
Leviathan
Lurker of Chalice
Deathspell Omega
Destroyer 666
Death
Immolation
Neuraxis
Necrophagist
Possessed
Origin
Marduk
Dark Funeral
Hate Forest
Abysmal Torment
Defeated Sanity
Wormed
etc..............


----------



## Trias (Jul 30, 2008)

-_Ajirra_- said:


> I'm mainly into Progressive metal, but I suppose I like melodic Death also...
> 
> Favorite bands include: Ayreon, Pain Of Salvation, Dark Tranquility, OLD In Flames(Lunar Strain, Subterranean and Jester Race) Frameshift, Porcupine Tree, Symphony X, Shadow Gallery, Opeth, Pagan's Mind, Tunnelvision and Rush.



 Wow, that's quite a good list, really. Ayreon, Symphony X, Rush, DT, PT, POS, etc etc.

 Also, Rush may not be so "metal" but the line between prog rock and prog metal is thinner than any other two genre. It's hard to distinguish whether some Opeth albums are metal or rock, and PT is as prog rock as Rush. I'd generally call all three of them Prog Rock though, right now. Yes, even Opeth.



-Deidara- said:


> some of my favorite black/death metal bands are
> 
> Anaal Nathrakh
> Children of Bodom
> ...



 I heard Deathspell Omega has a very good bassist.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 30, 2008)

Deathspell Omega's main selling points are the drumming and guitar, although the bassist is definitely competent. Leviathan has a good bass player.

I was listening to _Furioso_ by Pavor, which is technical death metal, and that's probably the best metal bass playing I've heard.


----------



## Trias (Jul 30, 2008)

Crap, I was thinking about Leviathan while writing Deathspell Omega actually. Sigh.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 30, 2008)

So I downloaded the latest Arsis album as was advertised in the Blender. Doesn't burn my ears as much as melo death usually does.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2008)

Advertised in the Blender?

Well, Unexpect was advertised in there... a year after I did up here.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 30, 2008)

Haruka posted a link.  The above post is my 15000th! w00t.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2008)

Haruka posted Unexpect, too, so I think I can trust her.

I should advertise Mutyumu there; the weaboos will love it.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> Crap, I was thinking about Leviathan while writing Deathspell Omega actually. Sigh.



Both bands do remind me of each other in some ways, well to an extent anyway. They both still have a pretty unique sound.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2008)

Silincio: catchy pop/grind/jazz/avant/prog/salsa/death metal

Coming your way in a few days.


----------



## Trias (Jul 31, 2008)

Seriously, what the hell is that. Even bands like Symbyosis, Ozric Tentacles have less genre influences.


----------



## Vongola (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone heard the new Soulfly album?


----------



## Audrey (Jul 31, 2008)

I haven't, and I really have no interest.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2008)

Trias said:


> Seriously, what the hell is that. Even bands like Symbyosis, Ozric Tentacles have less genre influences.


 
Instrumental Bungle Metal -- that better?

It's fucking awesome, regardless.


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone Heard of Susperia?

there a very good Thrash Band.


----------



## Wesker89 (Aug 2, 2008)

I guess ill post my favorite metal bands
In flames,Mudvayne,Pantera,Killswitch,soilworks,slipknot,metallica,Megadeth,As Ilay Dying,Iron Maidon,Anthrax,Spineshank


----------



## Table (Aug 2, 2008)

Anthrax <3

I saw them live on their reunion tour in....06... I think.  Good show.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 2, 2008)

Wesker89 said:


> I guess ill post my favorite metal bands
> In flames,Mudvayne,Pantera,Killswitch,soilworks,slipknot,metallica,Megadeth,As Ilay Dying,Iron Maidon,Anthrax,Spineshank



You have much to learn. Stick around. Lurk moar


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 2, 2008)

Wesker89 said:


> I guess ill post my favorite metal bands
> In flames,Mudvayne,Pantera,Killswitch,soilworks,slipknot,metallica,Megadeth,As Ilay Dying,Iron Maidon,Anthrax,Spineshank



Spine Shank, Mudvayne and SlipKnoT aren't metal. The metal bands you do like blow, mainly.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 3, 2008)

Cell said:


> Spine Shank, Mudvayne and SlipKnoT aren't metal. The metal bands you do like blow, mainly.



Fuck that you wanker.

*Iron Maiden, Megadeth* and *Anthrax *fucking rule.

You keep improving dude, but you also keep back sliding. Also, just because you do not like something in now way means it blows. 

Mind you, I am definitely not a fan of most of the dudes taste, but at the least he has some standards.

Also, decent list Ajira.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 3, 2008)

i love metal!
good old metallica and iron maiden 
and the new stuff like bullet for my valentine :3


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 3, 2008)

Although I actively dislike Bullet for My Valentine, Maiden do own.

Welcome to the MD, let us expand your horizons.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 3, 2008)

i see :3
does anyone like dragonforce?
i don't like them tbh 
tbh when it comes to metal i'd mostly listen to stuff like nightwish _old one _and within temptation and stuff.
anyone know what happened to leaves' eyes?
i used to like them


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 3, 2008)

Caught a part of *Leaves Eyes* at Wacken actually. My ladyfriend caught *Nightwish *as well. Liv Kristine (Leaves Eyes singer) did a solo album, and now the band are gearing up to do another album.

I dislike Dragonforce myself.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you i'm not the only one who doens't like drangonforce
tbh there isn't anything likable about them

yeah i bought liv's album 
but i didn't approve of it tbh, too pop-ee for me
i liked it better when she was in leaves eyes


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't know anyone who actually likes Dragonforce. At least not any of the regulars here, I think.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 3, 2008)

when i used to be in year 6 grade 6 for the fellow americans 
there was a teaching assistant and he loves metal
he even looks it 
anyway, he told me he was in one of dragonforces' CD credits
it's a nice thought but i don't like them 
anyone know alterbridge?
they're pretty coolie


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 3, 2008)

Cannot say i have gotten into Alterbridge.

Though if I may make on slight recommendation. Put more spaces in your sentences, it is like reading a paper written by an ADD kid without any grasp of spacing


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 3, 2008)

aww 
that's fine by me

better?
so you'd like me to do it in paragraphs?


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 3, 2008)

Much more legible.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 3, 2008)

haha!
good to hear

anyway, on to the metal.
does anyone like the UBER modern shit like aiden and stuff?
sounds pretty emo much?


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 3, 2008)

I like all the good shit.

*Arcturus, Nile, Opeth, Ulver, Emperor, Nevermore, Strapping Young Lad, Devin Townsend Band*, etc...


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 3, 2008)

does anyone know satyricon?
i know strapping young lad


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 3, 2008)

Most of the metal I listen to is pretty modern. Everything from Pain of Salvation, Opeth and Tool to Meshuggah, Neurosis, Ephel Duath and so on. I'm not too big on heavy metal so most of 80s metal is pretty boring to me.

Oh and "in be4 tool aren't metal"


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 3, 2008)

tool i heard are MASSIVE i london!
pretty odd for my tastes though haha 
but i do LOVE inflames
they are like...WOW!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 3, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> haha!
> good to hear
> 
> anyway, on to the metal.
> ...



Aiden isn't fucking metal. Emo is not fucking metal. You are not fucking metal.

--------------->

The door is that way.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah i know you don't like me but don't start getting rude.
and if you haven't clearly read the last sentence, please do so.
and you wouldn't know if i'm metal or not because i don't like aiden that much anyway


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't see why you can't write in a way I can understand. Honestly.

I highly doubt you listen to any metal that is actually good.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 3, 2008)

and that question if anyone liked aiden, it was only a question.
i don't like them myself 
but anyway, you wouldn't know because if you were nicer i would tell you

your opinion is yours and i respect that, you can think anything of me and what you think i do but please do it in a respectable manner.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 3, 2008)

Anyone who claims *Tool* are not metal can suck a fucking dick and die.

I liked *In Flames*. Post-_Clayman_ though is definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 3, 2008)

haha tool is metal fer sure!


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes they are.

Fucking good metal too.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 3, 2008)

haha yeah!
they are!

as i said, they're really big in england


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 3, 2008)

Arch Enemy anybody????


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 3, 2008)

fuck Arch Enemy, seriously, even Carcass pretty much said that on Saturday (albeit, in a semi-jokey way, but still)

Anyone who said Carcass' latest tour has been "lackluster" is talking out their fucking ass. That was easily one of the best death metal gigs i have ever fucking been involved in. They spoke to the crowd like fucking human beings for one. They laughed, they cracked retarded jokes, they paid tribute to the gorehounds of old with a Reek of Putrefaction medley (lulz, "this is one longgggg song"). They accepted criticism from Swansong ("Come on guys, admit it, Swansong wasn't _that_ bad") and Ammott and Steer were on top form.

Seriously, Walker introduced Steer as "the most underrated death metal guitarist of his generation" and i FULLY agree. Look at most tech death and brutal death guitarists and they credit Bill Steer as one of their biggest influences. The fucker shredded like fuck through old goregrind songs and newer tech/melodic-death stuff.

Absolutely amazing to see them, it appealled to my goregrind side and my death metal side.

ALSO! They opened up with Reality Asylum by Crass!!! Talk about a throwback from the Electro Hippies days, HOLY FUCK!!


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 3, 2008)

No.

Sorry for liking a band that you don't


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 3, 2008)

If you can't slam with the best, jam with the rest.

I don't have anything against Arch Enemy though, I'm completely neutral about them. Not my type of metal, never really checked them out too much either, since they just don't appeal to me at all.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 3, 2008)

lulz, inability to take sarcasm seeing as i'm coming off a Carcass high

 a winrar is you


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 3, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks, thats all.

Didn't seem sarcastic to me, I guess I've been trolling the harmony central boards for a bit too long...lol.

I just hate musical elitism with a passion.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 3, 2008)

dude, trust me, that was in jest XD being the moderator of this here section, i got the job because i'm as un-elitist as they come 

Trust me, once i come off this Carcass high i'd be a better man to discuss metal, but their show just blew me the fuck away.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 3, 2008)

> I just hate musical elitism with a passion.


You are in for a very unpleasant surprise.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 3, 2008)

The only Carcass I've listened to were the few youtube clips I've watched since your post 


And, I think I'll survive. The elitists that think that band X is soooo much better than band Y pretty much already proven their immaturity.

Metal is about


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 3, 2008)

an Arch Enemy fan that didn't know about Carcass?


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 3, 2008)

*shrugs*

I just heart Chris Amott, thats all.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 3, 2008)

5 posts, 4 real?


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry, the netz has been whacking out on me.


Don't ban me


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 3, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> *shrugs*
> 
> I just heart Chris Amott, thats all.



the cry was more because of his brother, Michael Amott, whom was in Carcass before Arch Enemy XD It's how he made his mark on the dm scene


----------



## Lamb (Aug 3, 2008)

it'd be cool if I could. 
**
ban people that is...
**


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 3, 2008)

I knew that


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 3, 2008)

I missed it all.

I always do. 

I need more stuff like Ted Maul.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 4, 2008)

Yay for the internets inability to pass sarcasm across.

Arch-Enemy do not entirely suck, I enjoy Wages of Sin a lot still.

Plus I would bone the shit out of Angela


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 4, 2008)

I love Wages Of Sin and Rise of The Tyrant. Their cover of Incarnated Solvent Abuse is cool too, the speedier, thrashier tone they add to it is great.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 4, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I missed it all.
> 
> I always do.
> 
> I need more stuff like Ted Maul.



then why the fuck have you not come to me for recommendations?!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 4, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> then why the fuck have you not come to me for recommendations?!


 
I have. 

But last time yielded no results.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooooh, Dave just called out...


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 4, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I have.
> 
> But last time yielded no results.



bollocks, i told you to look up Labrat you cunt, you never got back to ME


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 4, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> bollocks, i told you to look up Labrat you cunt, you never got back to ME


 
I have no recollection of this.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 4, 2008)

thats coz you overlooked it XD


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 4, 2008)

No, I probably did take your rec...

I just have shit memory.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 4, 2008)

Hah.

The challenger has been slapped down.


----------



## Trias (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone who doesn't like at least some of the stuff Archen has done is simply being drowned in his mediocre and closed mind thats full of a single genre. Johann Liiva era Archen simply was one of the best "lyrical" groups of its time. Till Angela Gossow came in and the whole band turned into something... worse. Still they had some songs, pretty cool songs.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 4, 2008)

I just started listening to Blotted Science's _The Machinations of Dementia_.

And I must say, Lamb doth approve.


----------



## acidicacid (Aug 4, 2008)

i thought this was a metal thread?


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 4, 2008)

acidicacid said:


> i thought this was a metal thread?



It is, its just the people who dwell here talk about uber-underground or unknown bands that have craploads of non-metal influences and have just as much non-metal in their music as metal. And they believe a vast majority of the known metal bands are either not metal or are shit.


----------



## Ju Baggins (Aug 5, 2008)

Finally found this thread. 
I'm mainly connected to progressive and power metal (and classic rock in general), although I also like thrash and the 80's bands by heart. Some symphonic bands as Epica and Haggard, for example, pretty much fascinates me too (it's my taste for erudite musical). I'm also a folk metal lover.  

Favorite bands? Dream Theater/Blind Guardian (favorite ones above all else), Eluveitie, Amon Amarth, Tuatha de Danann (awesome brazilian folk metal band), Korpiklaani, Ensiferum, Moonsorrow, Meat Loaf, Dio, Kreator, Destruction, Testament, Judas Priest, Grave Digger, Symphony X (best mothafuckin show of my life was of these guys), Threshold, Pain of Salvation, Epica, Tristania, Haggard, Torture Squad, Arch Enemy, Carcass, From Ashes. 
Basically these.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 5, 2008)

Ju Baggins said:


> Tuatha de Danann (awesome brazilian folk metal band)



Probably the most upbeat and happy metal band ever.


----------



## Ju Baggins (Aug 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Probably the most upbeat and happy metal band ever.



Lol, I can't believe you know them.
It's a funny band indeed, those guys are as crazy as their musics (I'm telling it by own personal experience - I already met and talked to them about three times ). They share the title of 'most happy metal band ever' with Mago De Oz, I guess.


----------



## Vongola (Aug 5, 2008)

Ju Baggins said:


> Finally found this thread.
> I'm mainly connected to progressive and power metal (and classic rock in general), although I also like thrash and the 80's bands by heart. Some symphonic bands as Epica and Haggard, for example, pretty much fascinates me too (it's my taste for erudite musical). I'm also a folk metal lover.
> 
> Favorite bands? Dream Theater/Blind Guardian (favorite ones above all else), Eluveitie, Amon Amarth, Tuatha de Danann (awesome brazilian folk metal band), Korpiklaani, Ensiferum, Moonsorrow, Meat Loaf, Dio, Kreator, Destruction, Testament, Judas Priest, Grave Digger, Symphony X (best mothafuckin show of my life was of these guys), Threshold, Pain of Salvation, Epica, Tristania, Haggard, Torture Squad, Arch Enemy, Carcass, From Ashes.
> Basically these.



Nice taste man.
Korpiklaani kick ass


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Trias (Aug 5, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> And they believe a vast majority of the known metal bands are either not metal or are shit.



 That's some funny statement of truth.


----------



## Vongola (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been listening to mainly punk, these days.

Still, X Japan kick all other metal band's asses.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

sup people, i drum for a death metal band called Gamarra in the u.k..

if you like something brutal yet melodic in a non-cliche way maybe you would like to chuck us out.

major self promotion but yea....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 5, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> sup people, i drum for a death metal band called Gamarra in the u.k..
> 
> if you like something brutal yet melodic in a non-cliche way maybe you would like to chuck us out.
> 
> major self promotion but yea....



You guys kick fucking ass, I submitted you on metal-archives.


----------



## Vongola (Aug 6, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> sup people, i drum for a death metal band called Gamarra in the u.k..
> 
> if you like something brutal yet melodic in a non-cliche way maybe you would like to chuck us out.
> 
> major self promotion but yea....



Holy Shit you guys fucking kick ass


----------



## Roy Mustang (Aug 6, 2008)

I just got the new Heaven Shall Burn album.

It's pretty good imo.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 6, 2008)

anyone here listen to indricothere?

its the solo project of colin marston, the dude from behold...the arctopus


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2008)

I do.

I love 'em.

I knew they sounded familiar.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 7, 2008)

October Falls' new album is good. Most of his early music is entirely acoustic neofolk/ambient stuff, but he's more recently worked on some very nice folky black metal.


----------



## Trias (Aug 7, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> sup people, i drum for a death metal band called Gamarra in the u.k..
> 
> if you like something brutal yet melodic in a non-cliche way maybe you would like to chuck us out.
> 
> major self promotion but yea....



 Wow, music IS good. 

 Album cover there is a hentai depiction, one that I had seen in wikipedia entry for hentai, if I'm not mistaken.

 Normally, I dislike low-pitch brutal vocals for the most part, but guitarwork and drum work is enough to make up for imho. (That's more of a personal taste thing btw) First few paces of guitarwork made some Porcupine Tree and Opeth feeling in me, definitely. It has some good guitar attacks starting from the first minute on. And solo is fucking good too. Some pretty monstrous sweeps, hell. Adds some great neo-classical feeling, holyshit, that's really fucking good. After so much time, it's probably the first thing that reminded me of Symbyosis. Holy fucking shit.

 I'm so adding you guys to my favourites list. I hope to hear more from you. Tell gj to the guitarist on my behalf, pretty please.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2008)

Gentlemen, we must have blast beats.


----------



## Trias (Aug 8, 2008)

And endless solos.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 8, 2008)

I seriously laughed at this review. I personally find this album to be somewhat overrated, and it's definitely not my favorite black metal album, or even my favorite Darkthrone album. I mean, I can definitely understand disliking this type of music, but this is practically a guide for what not to expect from black metal.



> The most overrated album in metal history. - 21%
> Written by IWP on August 8th, 2008
> 
> Darkthrone is the band that is often mentioned whenever someone mentions the word black metal. Whenever that genre is mentioned, Darkthrone seems to be the band that people state the most as being the most important band in the genre. It's as if that they're stating that this is the be all end all black metal album, from the be all end all black metal band, and I really can't understand why.
> ...



Oh, and to be honest, you can hear all of the instruments on that album unless you're an idiot. Darkthrone is also pretty famous for making such raw but still really melodic riffs.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 8, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> sup people, i drum for a death metal band called Gamarra in the u.k..
> 
> if you like something brutal yet melodic in a non-cliche way maybe you would like to chuck us out.
> 
> major self promotion but yea....



I enjoyed that. Quite a bit.

Love the band logo.

There more where this came from?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2008)

MRSHITCOCK


----------



## Voodoo chile (Aug 9, 2008)

Just a month until Death Magnetic...
Maybe the single will come out even sooner?


----------



## Trias (Aug 9, 2008)

Hopefully no.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 9, 2008)

it's also one month until the release of Spore

Guess which one i have on pre-order


----------



## Vongola (Aug 9, 2008)

Holy fucking shit the drummer for The Berzerker is amazing
(I know they use a drum machine I'm talking about the touring line up)


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 9, 2008)

*Grief*!

Need I say more?

Todays radio show has been metal as fuck.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 9, 2008)

Vongola said:


> Holy fucking shit the drummer for The Berzerker is amazing
> (I know they use a drum machine I'm talking about the touring line up)



they didnt use a drum machine for Dissimulate


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 9, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> *Grief*!
> 
> Need I say more?
> 
> Todays radio show has been metal as fuck.



Grief is a great band.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 9, 2008)

Really is.

I look forward to doing a couple sessions in a row of just hard to find Canadian albums.

Get some *Soulscar* into circulation.


----------



## Vongola (Aug 9, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> they didnt use a drum machine for Dissimulate


Oh yeah.
Do they use one on the first album?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 9, 2008)

nope, was a drum machine. Same on Animosity too, and World of Lies. Their original live drummer (and the one for Dissimulate) has retired from drumming now, he really fucked himself up going at those speeds


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 9, 2008)

Extreme music, always has some sort of backlash effect.


----------



## Trias (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, that's what you get when you overdo it, without proper... precautions. There are other drummers that reach similar speeds without same kind of injuries. If my memory serves, it was a wrist problem, something related to nerves, so well, if Mangini hasn't fucked up yet, it is not normal for other extreme drummers to get some wrist-related injury. I really wonder what he tried. Probably 600 bmp blast beats or something


----------



## Audrey (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh, so you mean he was trying out to be the drummer for DragonForce, Trias?


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 9, 2008)

Yay super-humanly fast drumming....


----------



## blizeH (Aug 9, 2008)

Very random question, but does anyone know of any bands similar to ?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 9, 2008)

i was given their EP when i was in Tilburg a while back


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 9, 2008)

Listen to *Hypocrisy*.

That is all.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 9, 2008)

But Hypocrisy is hypocritical.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 9, 2008)

Tis awesomeness. Bite yer tongue.


----------



## KentaLjung (Aug 10, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> Listen to *Hypocrisy*.
> 
> That is all.



If one is to about listen to the band called hypocrisy, one must specifically know wich era to begin with. 
Specify!


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 10, 2008)

I dislike Hypocrisy's early death metal stuff, it just sounds bland and generic. Abducted and onwards is what I listen to.


----------



## Vongola (Aug 10, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> nope, was a drum machine. Same on Animosity too, and World of Lies. Their original live drummer (and the one for Dissimulate) has retired from drumming now, he really fucked himself up going at those speeds



Yeah I know it was a drum machine on Animosity and World Of Lies
And on The Reawakening, I need to preorder that one


----------



## Fin (Aug 10, 2008)

Any Fear Factory love here?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ Raymond Herrera is the whole reason i picked up sticks in the first place! much love to be had.



Catatonik said:


> I enjoyed that. Quite a bit.
> 
> Love the band logo.
> 
> There more where this came from?



there shall be, just writing the final track before me and the guys go into the studio to do the ten track album. had a new guitarist to train up and all that so its taken its merry time.

we are meant to be getting some rough mixes so we will put up a 4 song medley sneak preview thingy this week. if your still curious check it out. 

thanks for the comments guys 

btw i want gojira's new album so bad.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2008)

Going to see the Metal Masters Tour this week


Judas Priest
Heaven or Hell
Motorhead


FUCK YEAH!


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 10, 2008)

Fin said:


> Any Fear Factory love here?



Much right here, Obsolete is insanely awesome.


----------



## Fin (Aug 11, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Much right here, Obsolete is insanely awesome.



They all are insanely amazing haha.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 11, 2008)

Digimortal was a bit mediocre at times, as was Transgression. Actually, IMO, every album except Obsolete had filler material on it.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 11, 2008)

i had the pleasure of meeting raymond in person at nottingham. guy is a mountain


----------



## Fin (Aug 11, 2008)

^ You lucky fucky.

New CD with a world tour in 2009.  Hell yeah.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2008)

I like much Fear Factory, but not all of it. As Skesksis pointed out, plenty of filler material.


----------



## Fin (Aug 11, 2008)

I hate when I go to someone and ask if they know who Fear Factory is and the fuckheads say "I know the show Fear Factor."

My response...

"What the hell."

Just plain and simple..  with a bash to the head.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2008)

Hahhahahaah.

Joe Rogan and Fear Factory, perform Fear Factor the album.

XD

It will happen...


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2008)

AHAHAHAHA

Irony is a Dead Scene is easily The Dillenger Escape Plan's best work, and I'm guess it has to with with Patton being on it.  Too bad they didn't do more, it's orsum.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2008)

easily right after ire works maybe

pig latin is cool as fuck though


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> AHAHAHAHA
> 
> Irony is a Dead Scene is easily The Dillenger Escape Plan's best work, and I'm guess it has to with with Patton being on it.  Too bad they didn't do more, it's orsum.



Especially the *Aphex Twin* cover. How bad ass is that?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2008)

No.

[Edit; lol, not to cata's statement]

Ire Works is definately an improvement after their stagnating Math Metal style, but Irony is a Dead Scene is in another league alltogether.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2008)

I enjoyed *Miss Machine* quite a bit. Go figure


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2008)

> No.
> 
> [Edit; lol, not to cata's statement]
> 
> Ire Works is definately an improvement after their stagnating Math Metal style, but Irony is a Dead Scene is in another league alltogether.


stagnating math metal style?? im not sure im following you here because dep is definitely one of the more original and better (read best??) hardcore/mathcore/metalcore/whatever bands *and they have only released three albums where's the stagnation*? i think irony is a dead scene is great and probably better than the first two albums but definitely not by much, and ire works tops all of them because it's got everything what makes dep great and more!

but opinionssssss


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2008)

i just realized i haven't listened to dep in an awfully long time 

*adds to playlist*


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> stagnating math metal style?? im not sure im following you here because dep is definitely one of the more original and better (read best??) hardcore/mathcore/metalcore/whatever bands *and they have only released three albums where's the stagnation*? i think irony is a dead scene is great and probably better than the two albums but definitely not by much, and ire works top all of them because it's got everything what makes dep great and more!
> 
> but opinionssssss


 
You look drunk. 

I'm saying their first 2 albums didn't do anything for me, because, sure, they were crazy as fuck and technical as fuck, but there wasn't much variation that I heard.  The songs were indistinguishable from eachother.  Ire works mixes things up by adding other styles and influences to the music.  

--------------

I did not like Miss Machine at all.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 11, 2008)

oh shi-!

-grabs popcorn-


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2008)

Me and DS don't argue very well. 

I really don't care enough to argue, though.

Irony is a Dead Scene > the others.  Period.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2008)

actually no im not gonna do this now because i can hardly be bothered to write correctly right now (thus no capitalizing and horrible punctuation) as i have an awful headache so i dont feel like getting into an argument right now but i definitely think that miss machine especially wasn't as stagnant as you might think it is. and even if it was it wouldn't really bother me too much as i love meshuggah and they are the most stagnant band ever but everything they make is so good nonetheless.

to me a lot of hardcore felt really stagnant/the same before i started to get into the genre and although i still dont listen to it all that much (only the light stuff mostly), i have really started to appreciate some of it, and dep is probably my favorite hardcore influenced band!


----------



## Fin (Aug 11, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Me and DS don't argue very well.
> 
> I really don't care enough to argue, though.
> 
> Irony is a Dead Scene > the others.  Period.



Then go get lost in it like I am with one of Slipknots new songs.  

Let the neg. energy cease.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 11, 2008)

DEP is so terrible, I have no idea why anyone likes them. Trendy Relapse-metal.


----------



## Scud (Aug 11, 2008)

The only reason I ever listened to DEP was Chris Pennie. With him gone, I see no point.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2008)

Cell said:


> DEP is so terrible, I have no idea why anyone likes them. Trendy Relapse-metal.



Terrible?

Give it a rest.

DEP earned their fanbase by playing truly technical shit. I never listen to them cause I want to headbang or rock out, but because I want to admire their technical ability and enjoy the sheer spastic mania of it all.

I can appreciate why people can not enjoy them, but it is not like they suck in any way, shape or form.

What DS said about Meshuggah is also true.

Do not like them at will, but stop acting like some sort of uber-elitist with the ability to declare what a bad is or is not...especially you man. We have been listening to you for 3 years, and your about faces and presumptuous declarations are a constant source of irritation.

They are NOT the most amazing band, nor do they inspire a lot of passion in me, or most of their fans I am aware of, but they do play their instruments with an Yngwie Malmsteen-esque technicality that can be truly fascinating.

Note, I do not like Yngwie much, but damned if the man can not play.


----------



## Fin (Aug 11, 2008)

*DEP*​
Followers-  -Non-believers

Im the guy with the gun. 

/Evildead


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 11, 2008)

*apologies for barely relevant rant*

i would'nt say meshuggah is 'stagnant'. 

theoretically it is one of the most brutal things out there in terms of the obscene syncopation and amount of notes that go in places they should'nt. and i challenge any band to be that crushing whilst also being that minimalist. 


but saying that, though a mathematical equation may be impressive on paper, it does'nt (for some) appeal as much to the ears. and i can appreciate that.

i've just recently fell in love with mushuggah, because ive spent so long appreciating 'fast' stuff that it makes a nice change to have a groove, and also have my head fucked with regarding the polyrhythms.

ive learnt most of perpetual black second this week, its so fun to do such cool stuff with a single foot pedal.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2008)

Meshuggah appeal to me, they are one of my favorite bands. I'm aware that some of their stuff sounds somewhat different and it's not like all their songs sound the same, that wasn't really my point. I mean that if you try to explain differences between different albums or try to argue how they have evolved, there's not much to go on from. Essentially all their albums Destroy Erase Improve have been more or less the same. obZen could have come out before Catch 33 or Nothing and no one would be surprised. They haven't really tried to change their sound along the way and just do their own thing. I love it, I really fucking love it, but I'm not going to say that Meshuggah are a very diverse band. They have been more experimental here and there and tried different things in each songs but haven't really gone beyond that.

Also lol at Cell. I don't give a shit if you don't like DEP but don't try to be an elitist when you are bashing a genuinely good band. It's just sad.


----------



## Trias (Aug 11, 2008)

Yngwie Malmsteen-esque technicality? Please. I'm not the biggest Yngwie fan out there, he's not even one of my most favourite guitarists, but comparing their technicality is simply absurd. Some DEP songs are as hard as fuck, especially two-hand tappings of their guitarwork, as well as incredible drumming work with very unorthodox time signatures, but no, their technicality is not incredible. And I was a good fan of Chris Pennie and Brian Benoit (they had said their favourite players were Seal Reinert/Paul Masvidal from Cynic, how can't I like them? And most of the technical stuff were actually done by them anyway.) while I say this.

 In any case, DEP is an impressive band, sure as hell. But it's overrated as hell, especially amongst pseudo-music elitists. Nearly as bad as Tool, but since I like DEP less than Tool, it's even worse. And they covered Justin Timberlake anyways. Lol.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2008)

DEP aren't one of my favorite bands but I still think they are really, really good, to the point someone calling them their favorite band wouldn't surprise me nor would I say they have a bad taste in the least. It's completely up to your taste. I wouldn't call them overrated because as far as I know, it's not like they are super popular nor do they get great reviews everywhere. As for the whole technicality thing, I don't really care to be honest. I don't actually really like most of technical music and I really like it when it makes me feel something or is at least cool as hell. I don't think math-/hard-/metalcore is anyone's favorite genre here so DEP might seem overrated to you but I don't really see it, especially because I haven't never seen any huge hype surrounding DEP but it might be another deal where you live, I dunno.

What do you mean with the whole pseudo-elitist thing by the way? Also, I haven't listened to Justin Timberlake but I have friends with good taste (just like people here) who say he's not that bad.


----------



## Trias (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, if you can't see how overrated Dillinger Escape Plan is... well. That's simply hard. Even here, half of the Metal Thread likes them to the point of a subtle-fanaticism. (Fanaticism, but subtle, yes.) X gets flamed for stating that they suck, but he flamebaited anyway, heh. It's not even about where I live, I've seen many people who bash "hard" music for being "hard" listen to the most unlistenable works of DEP. 

 Right now, only thing I like about them is their stage presence, and that's pretty much all that's left from the original band for me. By the way, Justin Timberlake, as a singer himself, is not bad actually. Sometimes, his songs even have cool parts, but those are, of course, due to the composers that work under his name. His singing talent became better only after rising to fame anyway, and that's a thing I hate really. Lastly, his lyrics and songs, overally, is your typical american-pop shit, sometimes even worse. (She wants it, she wants it, she wants it, so I've gotta give it to her. Wow.)

 Pseudo-elitists are another kind of smart-asses. In contrast to normal elitists (who bash popular music, and listen to underground) pseudo-elitists bash popular music for its popularity, yet they think any popular band they like is okay because their popularity is gained through success of good music. Your mediocre metal-head is a simple elitists, while most of the mainstream alternative rock appreciaters are pseudo-elitists. One kind is a blind simpleton, while other kind is hypocrite. None better than the other one.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2008)

I love these conversations.

Yes. We are all twats.

But entertaining twats for the most part.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2008)

> Well, if you can't see how overrated Dillinger Escape Plan is... well. That's simply hard. Even here, half of the Metal Thread likes them to the point of a subtle-fanaticism. (Fanaticism, but subtle, yes.) X gets flamed for stating that they suck, but he flamebaited anyway, heh. It's not even about where I live, I've seen many people who bash "hard" music for being "hard" listen to the most unlistenable works of DEP.


Uh well, maybe the fans make them seem overrated, I dunno. I'm glad to not know any diehard DEP fan personally and I haven't had to deal with any excessive fanboyism when it comes to them. But whatever.



> Right now, only thing I like about them is their stage presence, and that's pretty much all that's left from the original band for me. By the way, Justin Timberlake, as a singer himself, is not bad actually. Sometimes, his songs even have cool parts, but those are, of course, due to the composers that work under his name. His singing talent became better only after rising to fame anyway, and that's a thing I hate really. Lastly, his lyrics and songs, overally, is your typical american-pop shit, sometimes even worse. (She wants it, she wants it, she wants it, so I've gotta give it to her. Wow.)


I actually thought he writes his own stuff! If he doesn't, then fuck him. Also, lol at those lyrics.



> Pseudo-elitists are another kind of smart-asses. In contrast to normal elitists (who bash popular music, and listen to underground) pseudo-elitists bash popular music for its popularity, yet they think any popular band they like is okay because their popularity is gained through success of good music. Your mediocre metal-head is a simple elitists, while most of the mainstream alternative rock appreciaters are pseudo-elitists. One kind is a blind simpleton, while other kind is hypocrite. None better than the other one.


Aren't you making a pretty big generalization here? If you are an elitist, you can't like popular music? And if you like popular music you are a pseudo-elitist? I don't think anyone here hates popular music for being popular, and they don't think the artists they like are the best. If someone actually thinks that, I say that person is retarded. I don't really bash other people's tastes but even so, I think there is bad music and everything is not completely up to just taste. Music is subjective but someone can still have a bad taste or a wrong opinion. For example, I wouldn't insult someone for liking different kind of food than I do, but if someone liked to eat his own feces, I'd call that a bad taste. I think I'm pretty open-minded myself but I can be a bit elitist as well but that doesn't mean I have to hate all popular music or that I think only the popular artists I like are good. That's not the case at all. There is stuff I dislike, and I dislike it because I think it's genuinely average or downright bad. There is also stuff I dislike but I won't say "it's shit" just because it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 11, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> I love these conversations.
> 
> Yes. We are all twats.
> 
> But entertaining twats for the most part.



:rofl


that's gold.

i see what you mean DS, sometimes when a band's career rests on an original thing they bring to the table, it can end up being their saving grace and hangman's noose.

meshuggah have their 'thing' and will always be obligated to perform certain ways because of said  'thing'.

sayin that though i for one think that all of their albums are very different. but  what the hey.


anyone else excited about the new gojira album??


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 11, 2008)

DEP is technicality for technicality's sake. If it doesn't sound appealing or good in the least, what's the use of technicality? I say simplicity trumps technicality (most often). Then are musicians like Allan Holdsworth and Hadrien Feraud who can make music that is both beautiful and highly technical.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2008)

> anyone else excited about the new gojira album??


Fuck yes. If it's anything as good as From Mars to Sirius, I will love it.

Also, I disagree about that Cell. I think Dream Theater fits your description more (not always) but not DEP, at least DEP never appealed as pointless wankery to me. Bands like Meshuggah and DEP can get technical as hell but they aren't about showing off, they are about making rocking music. Also, please listen to Ire Works and tell me it's just technical because it definitely isn't. Same applies for Miss Machine too, but to a lesser extent.

Do you even like any hardcore, at all? Or anything vaguely similar to DEP? I really think it just isn't your thing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 11, 2008)

> Do you even like any hardcore, at all?



I really don't think you have any idea what hardcore is. DEP is not hardcore in any way shape or form. Hardcore refers to an offshoot of punk created in the late 70s/early 80s in the US.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2008)

Cell said:


> I really don't think you have any idea what hardcore is. DEP is not hardcore in any way shape or form. Hardcore refers to an offshoot of punk created in the late 70s/early 80s in the US.


I'm asking you because DEP have their hardcore influences, while being technical as well, especially because of the vocals. If you are into hardcore, DEP would definitely be more accessible than if you were just into heavy metal. That's why I asked if you are into hardcore _or_ into any similar music to DEP. Good try though.

So the question still applies. I don't want to get into a retarded argument with you so you should just get over yourself and realize it's simply not your cup of tea, period. You don't like better music than people who like DEP.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 11, 2008)

I prefer bands like Burnt by the Sun to DEP. Burnt by the Sun have more metal influences and are technical but not overly wanky.


----------



## Trias (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry, but apart from everything else, how the fuck DT is classified as emotionless technical wankery? Really? Have you guys ever listened to stuff like Erotomania, Peruvian Skies, Under a Glass Moon, Octavarium, and others? Most of those solos are not technical as they seem to be, and if Petrucci has done something, that's further improving the scale-shredding style that was brought up with neo-classical metal. Most people say they're soulless due to Petrucci's playing, that he can't play "slowly" and things, and Petrucci even made a song for them; Glasgow Kiss. It means a headbutt, actually. Heatbutt to people who think Petrucci can't play "emotionfully" as they claim him to. Because some people apparently think that playing slow on purpose makes you emotionful. Bend a single note for half a goddamn minute, and you're the god of emotions. That logic just fails. And it's (sadly) just as true as your toilet paper. Sadly, DEP's technicalitity is much more forced; you can simply understand that if you notice the time signature changes. When you notice every change, it pretty much shows that it's forced. I really thought it had really sucked at the intro of the Highway Robbery. Such forced signatures. Though the song itself was cool. DEP's less extreme stuff (like from Miss Machine) has been much more emotional, imho. 

 Also, yes, that was generalization, but at the same time, it's something we all just do at times. For example, as opposed to normal prog-whores that worship DT like some band of gods and overrate them, some prog whores simply call it emotionless and just technical. That's a very trendy thing nowadays actually, whenever a guy feels a bit intellectual about the prog genre, they immediately start saying "Yeah.. well... I like some songs of them, but they just show off, they're devoid of emotion." This is so real, in my town, in internet, in this thread, in everywhere.


----------



## Trias (Aug 11, 2008)

Btw, Psyopus stomps over both Burnt by the Sun and DEP.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2008)

Haven't heard Burnt by the Sun or Psyopus before, I'll check their myspace out. 

So by the way, just to specify, I don't really listen to too much hardcore myself. Like I said, I'm really into the lighter stuff myself so I often find myself listening to post-hardcore. So I really dig stuff like mewithoutYou, At the Drive-In, Fear Before the March of Flames, These Arms Are Snakes, The Fall of Troy etc. over most hardcore, although I do like some heavier stuff like Converge, though I'm not even sure if you would classify that as hardcore.



> Sorry, but apart from everything else, how the fuck DT is classified as emotionless technical wankery? Really? Have you guys ever listened to stuff like Erotomania, Peruvian Skies, Under a Glass Moon, Octavarium, and others? Most of those solos are not technical as they seem to be, and if Petrucci has done something, that's further improving the scale-shredding style that was brought up with neo-classical metal. Most people say they're soulless due to Petrucci's playing, that he can't play "slowly" and things, and Petrucci even made a song for them; Glasgow Kiss. It means a headbutt, actually. Heatbutt to people who think Petrucci can't play "emotionfully" as they claim him to. Because some people apparently think that playing slow on purpose makes you emotionful. Bend a single note for half a goddamn minute, and you're the god of emotions. That logic just fails. And it's (sadly) just as true as your toilet paper. Sadly, DEP's technicalitity is much more forced; you can simply understand that if you notice the time signature changes. When you notice every change, it pretty much shows that it's forced. I really thought it had really sucked at the intro of the Highway Robbery. Such forced signatures. Though the song itself was cool. DEP's less extreme stuff (like from Miss Machine) has been much more emotional, imho.


By the way, I have heard pretty much everything, and yes, I mean _everything_ by Dream Theater because I used to be a huge fan. I suppose this is a really subjective thing but I just can't bring myself to be interested in most of DT's music anymore. I don't want to say their songwriting is bad, but it's weak to me, and it doesn't help that I never really enjoyed LaBrie's vocals that much. The way I see Dream Theater is that they have a lot of talent and they kind of have this need to show it. It hurts their songs, and I just find a lot of their stuff so excessive and unnecessary. I'm not saying they are emotionless because not all of their stuff is but there's just too much SHOWING OFF in their music, and I don't even play any instrument so I don't really care. Most people who fancy DT tend to like them for their talent above all else. On the other hand, while DEP are technical, they need to be technical for the kind of music they play. They aren't trying to evoke emotions in similar way as DT, prog metal or prog in general. I mean, they are intense, they are heavy, they are technical, and that's exactly how it's supposed to be. Anyway, I don't think Dream Theater is bad music, they just don't appeal to me anymore.


----------



## manos87 (Aug 12, 2008)

One of the biggest mistakes the music audience makes nowadays is disliking a certain music style/group simply by disliking it's fans. Or simply because they they think they are liked mored than they deserve.

So what if pseudo-elitists like DEP. So what if snob elitists like Neurosis. So what if true metalheads like Judas Priest. To me it isn't of any importance at all.

Last but not least, the term overrated simply doesn't exist, and when used it shows wrong musical mentality. It's so simple, the only bands that we call overrated are the ones we don't quite like. For example many of you wouldn't claim Cynic are overrated even if they were played at the radio from dusk till dawn. So it's not about how overrated is something but how musically good or decent we judge it to be.

Generally, I always like to say many good words about the groups I love and say nothing about the bands I don't. I think it would be ignorant of me, and a bit shameful when I look back at my self 15 years from now (when I might be listening to jazz or Britney Spears, who can guess~~or I might still be a metal warrior )


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 12, 2008)

I missed it, but I instigated.



So, not to derail this wonderfully heated debate and all, but I wasn't very impressed with Red Sparowes' Aphorisms EP; it was good, but all of the songs could have been on Every Red Heart Shines... and I wouldn't have noticed.  They're taking the heavier side of the Post Rock spectrum, yet don't seem to engender anything new.


----------



## Trias (Aug 12, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> ,
> ,
> 
> By the way, I have heard pretty much everything, and yes, I mean _everything_ by Dream Theater because I used to be a huge fan. I suppose this is a really subjective thing but I just can't bring myself to be interested in most of DT's music anymore. I don't want to say their songwriting is bad, but it's weak to me, and it doesn't help that I never really enjoyed LaBrie's vocals that much. The way I see Dream Theater is that they have a lot of talent and they kind of have this need to show it. It hurts their songs, and I just find a lot of their stuff so excessive and unnecessary. I'm not saying they are emotionless because not all of their stuff is but there's just too much SHOWING OFF in their music, and I don't even play any instrument so I don't really care. Most people who fancy DT tend to like them for their talent above all else. On the other hand, while DEP are technical, they need to be technical for the kind of music they play. They aren't trying to evoke emotions in similar way as DT, prog metal or prog in general. I mean, they are intense, they are heavy, they are technical, and that's exactly how it's supposed to be. Anyway, I don't think Dream Theater is bad music, they just don't appeal to me anymore.



 ...Just how DEP is supposed to be technical but Prog Metal is not? Prog Metal bands were actually first bands to explore technical limits of their instruments once again, after Neo-Classical metal brought an entirely new level of playing called shredding. Another great milestone was set by "Technical" bands, but Prog Metal is still supposed to be a technical to some degree. Out of the three biggest (arguably) Prog bands, none are less than Dream Theater. Other two are obviously PoS and Tool, with Tool having much more radical time signatures than DT, and PoS having some crazier solos than DT. (It may not look like it, but trust me, many of the PoS solos are harder than some of the stuff Petrucci has done in DT) But apparently, only DT is disliked for it. I agree that most eye-candy one is DT, but it still doesn't change the fact that PoS is more technical than DT actually. Apparently, I like PoS much more than DT, and I never see technicality as showing-off anyway. It means the goddamn time you spent in order to further increase your abilities, further devote your time in music, instead of bending two notes and getting praise for being emotional.



manos87 said:


> One of the biggest mistakes the music audience makes nowadays is disliking a certain music style/group simply by disliking it's fans. Or simply because they they think they are liked mored than they deserve.
> 
> So what if pseudo-elitists like DEP. So what if snob elitists like Neurosis. So what if true metalheads like Judas Priest. To me it isn't of any importance at all.
> 
> ...



 No, it's not wrong at all. Because in the current music industry, where music is closer to a kind of product than a kind of art, it's important that what kind of audience they have. Korn being 30 years old men with 15 yr old audience just shows the sincerity they lack. And no, thank you, I won't accept Britney Spears being liked more than DEP, nor DEP being liked more than, say, PoS. Because some assholes (in disguise of fans) consume music, instead of listening to it as art.

 It does exist. If Cynic is not overrated, then it stands for a reason. If Cynic had fans what we'd call, "complete retards" or stuff, it would clash with the very kind of the music Cynic makes, and it'd simply mean their success was only due to it being products that got advertised and made appealing for people to consume it.

 Maybe it's not that "we only call the bands we disliked overrated" but that we dislike the bands that are overrated?


 Oh well. Fuck it, really, lets keep all listening and arguing to hell. Manos, you should check the guys... I guess their drummer posted it a few pages before this... Their myspace link. They're kind of awesome. Find them and check them out.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow.  This is the official metal thread, and yet none of the  bands I'm into have been mentioned- even in passing.

I can't say I enjoy DEP.  Though highly technical musicianship is certainly admirable, I find that I need melody in my metal.

On the opposite end of the spectrum, a vast majority of flamboyant power metal bands simply strike me as cheesy and without substance.

Any melo-death/Gothenburg fans out there?  Insomnium - Dark Tranquillity - etc.

Another favorite band of mine- Darkest Hour.  What exactly are they categorized as?  I can't for the life of me figure that one out.  Every site I visit places them in a different genre.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 12, 2008)

I tend to hate melody in my metal. On rare instance like with Vital Remains I can enjoy some melody.(And that took some getting used to.) But it tends to have to lean more towards the technical rather than melodic. Melo-death for the most part bores the shit out of me. Sometimes it also feels like someone jabbed a q-tip all the way in my ear. But thats just my opinion of it.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 12, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I tend to hate melody in my metal. On rare instance like with Vital Remains I can enjoy some melody.(And that took some getting used to.) But it tends to have to lean more towards the technical rather than melodic. Melo-death for the most part bores the shit out of me. Sometimes it also feels like someone jabbed a q-tip all the way in my ear. But thats just my opinion of it.



Weird, man.  I feel the same way about math-metal and the like.


----------



## Trias (Aug 12, 2008)

lol at the metal without melody, especially those that depends solely on riffs. (But that's my opinion, too, I guess.)

 It could be argued that metals foundation is indeed riffs, tho. But well. A good band should use both melodies and riffs.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 12, 2008)

fuck melody
fuck riffs

I rely on feedback and static


----------



## Audrey (Aug 12, 2008)

Wait, you guys like metal? What's wrong with you?


----------



## Daedus (Aug 12, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Wait, you guys like metal? What's wrong with you?



So very many things.




At least I don't like Indie.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 12, 2008)

Heh, anyway who listens to the music is crazy. It's about how cool the band is and identification with the crowds and angst that counts.

Bandwagon FTW.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 12, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> At least I don't like Indie.


Fuck indie. Seriously, any metal fan who claims to like indie is just a poser.

I like melody but I also like metal without melody. I don't think melody is necessarily or important but it can do wonders. Overly melodic metal bands usually bore me though, and I'm not too big on melodeath.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 12, 2008)

I love technicallity, melody, and brutality in my metal. So i guess Vital Remains would be right up my ally, but I don't like them that much :/

Though I tend to go for brutality over the other two.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 12, 2008)

I love this thread.

XD

Hhahahahahahahaha.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 12, 2008)

Because of the classic metalheads versus indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) deal we're getting into? 

I love it.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 12, 2008)

What's the arguement today


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2008)

So yeah I screeched today and it made me vomit.. then I thought how fucking cool would it be if like your favorite metal artists' vocalist just started blowing chunks but was still screeching?

That would be gangster.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 12, 2008)

that would be disgusting


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2008)

What if like his vomit formed into a ninja that goes around and kills the other concert dwellers but for your show everthing goes in slow mo mode and you see blood and gore and a throw up ninja while your favorite band is rocking..

I swear im not tripping acid.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 12, 2008)

Fin said:


> So yeah I screeched today and it made me vomit.. then I thought how fucking cool would it be if like your favorite metal artists' vocalist just started blowing chunks but was still screeching?
> 
> That would be gangster.



Only if it were blood.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 12, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> Wow. This is the official metal thread, and yet none of the bands I'm into have been mentioned- even in passing.
> 
> I can't say I enjoy DEP. Though highly technical musicianship is certainly admirable, I find that I need melody in my metal.
> 
> ...


 
I _know _Dark Tranquility has been mentioned.  

Melodeath is hit or miss for me; given my tastes, of which most of the others are aware, it's not hard to see why.  I take stance partially with Yu, that I rather like technicality and even dissonance in my metal.  However, complex melodies, however rare they may be, are what I really like.  Complex/Melodic > Complex > Melodic > Shit > Trivium.

Pain of Salvation. <3


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Only if it were blood.



And remember.. screeching cums from the soul.  So that must be one dark and bloody soul.

Which in all respect I like.  Oh I like it.. mhm

Im such a little retard.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 13, 2008)

I love *Dark Tranquillity*.

Lots.

*Hypocrisy*, and *Eternal Tears of Sorrow* are fun too.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 13, 2008)

Fin said:


> So yeah I screeched today and it made me vomit.. then I thought how fucking cool would it be if like your favorite metal artists' vocalist just started blowing chunks but was still screeching?
> 
> That would be gangster.



Birdflesh


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 13, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> I love *Dark Tranquillity*.
> 
> Lots.
> 
> *Hypocrisy*, and *Eternal Tears of Sorrow* are fun too.



_Before The Bleeding Sun_ by Eternal Tears Of Sorrow is immense. Sinister Rain and Angel Heart, Raven Heart especially.


----------



## Altron (Aug 13, 2008)

seems like ages since i stepped back into this thread.


----------



## Trias (Aug 13, 2008)

Trivium is not metal, let alone being melo-death. :/



Skeksis said:


> _Before The Bleeding Sun_ by Eternal Tears Of Sorrow is immense. Sinister Rain and Angel Heart, Raven Heart especially.



 Interesting, Angel Hear and Raven Heart is not that good in my opinion. Sinister Rain, along with Red Dawn Rising and Sweet Lilith of My Dreams would be the leading songs, imho. But that's what fans think, so it may be some popularistic idea, dunno. At least many fans agree that the last album was incredible.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 13, 2008)

> Interesting, Angel Hear and Raven Heart is not that good in my opinion. Sinister Rain, along with Red Dawn Rising and Sweet Lilith of My Dreams would be the leading songs, imho. But that's what fans think, so it may be some popularistic idea, dunno. At least many fans agree that the last album was incredible



I actually dislike all their previous works except A Virgin And A Whore. As for Angel Heart, Raven Heart, the spoken word part is very cheesy, but other than that, the song has no real faults. Last couple of minutes are amazing.



Trias said:


> Trivium is not metal, let alone being melo-death. :/



obvious flamebaiting is obvious


----------



## manos87 (Aug 13, 2008)

Trias said:


> .. Manos, you should check the guys... I guess their drummer posted it a few pages before this... Their myspace link. They're kind of awesome. Find them and check them out.



Sorry but I wasn't following the whole conversation due to my lack of time (which once again doesn't let me read those big posts  ).  Which band do you mean? Just name it, and I'll find the rest


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 13, 2008)

where is morbid angels new album? 


i spoke to trey when they came to london 2 years ago and he said he had writers block and that he had been listening to a lot of hip-hop


----------



## Daedus (Aug 13, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> I love *Dark Tranquillity*.
> 
> Lots.
> 
> *Hypocrisy*, and *Eternal Tears of Sorrow* are fun too.



I _knew_ once I started in on that genre I'd hear a band name or two I'd not previously discovered.  Thanks for the rec. (By that I mean EToS, I've heard some Hypocrisy already.)

Anyone listen to Doom metal? (Swallow the Sun, Mourning Beloveth, Draconian etc.)  Though I'm guessing by the general response from the NF metal populace that you guys probably *don't*.  You seem to lean more towards Black and Math- stuff like Converge and Emperor.

Forgive me if I'm giving really shitty examples, I'm not fluent in that particular scene.

I've heard Cradle of Filth mentioned as black metal...  Since when?

Oh- and I agree that Trivium is not metal.


----------



## manos87 (Aug 13, 2008)

According to the bands you mentioned you'll probably love the new Daylight Dies album  It's the same doom/death style


----------



## Daedus (Aug 13, 2008)

manos87 said:


> According to the bands you mentioned you'll probably love the new Daylight Dies album  It's the same doom/death style



Oh wow.  I just checked 'em out.  You're right, this stuff is crazy awesome.


----------



## Trias (Aug 13, 2008)

*http://www.myspace.com/gamarramusic*



Skeksis said:


> I actually dislike all their previous works except A Virgin And A Whore. As for Angel Heart, Raven Heart, the spoken word part is very cheesy, but other than that, the song has no real faults. Last couple of minutes are amazing.
> 
> obvious flamebaiting is obvious



 Interesting. I actually think Chaotic Beauty was better than A Virgin and A Whore, and other releases indeed were mediocre at best.



manos87 said:


> Sorry but I wasn't following the whole conversation due to my lack of time (which once again doesn't let me read those big posts  ).  Which band do you mean? Just name it, and I'll find the rest



 Just check the quote below.



Dr.Majestic said:


> sup people, i drum for a death metal band called Gamarra in the u.k..
> 
> if you like something brutal yet melodic in a non-cliche way maybe you would like to chuck us out.
> 
> major self promotion but yea....






Daedus_Deminine said:


> Anyone listen to Doom metal? (Swallow the Sun, Mourning Beloveth, Draconian etc.)  Though I'm guessing by the general response from the NF metal populace that you guys probably *don't*.  You seem to lean more towards Black and Math- stuff like Converge and Emperor.
> 
> Forgive me if I'm giving really shitty examples, I'm not fluent in that particular scene.
> 
> ...



 Well. Cradle of Filth is black metal, if Trivium is considered melo-death and Dragonforce is considered Power Metal. So, COF is indeed, something else in disguise of black metal. Dani Filth alone is too gay to be called "metal" (and I mean gay not in the homosexual sense, but I mean. Just gay.)

 Actually, I don't think we lean more towards Math at all. Black, maybe. A fairly considerable amount of people here like it very much, but you can rarely hear conversations about Math here. (Yet you can still see the DEP deal around, another proof that they're overrated.) I'd say Avantgarde/Prog Rock/Metal has the most fans here, probably.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 13, 2008)

Trias said:


> I'd say Avantgarde/Prog Rock/Metal has the most fans here, probably.



Well, liking Opeth is pretty much a prerequisite to being a metal fan anyway.  Though I _did_ think their latest left something to be desired.  I demand more 'Blackwater Park' and 'The Moor' era stuff.

Know any truly good metal that should be against the law for me to miss out on?


----------



## Trias (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, it's kinda a controversy, since it's open for debate how much metal is left on Opeth. I think that's a good thing when sometimes bands show that Metal can be acoustic to the core. But I still remember Opeth in their "Orchid" and "Morningrise" era, and I think new album could be some the foreshadowing of a return to its roots. I think Opeth is really one of the most controversial bands around, what can I say. 

 In any case, I really don't know what bands you listen to, so I can't say anything. Every good metal band is a true metal band that you shouldn't miss, imho.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 13, 2008)

In truth, you will find fans of all metal sun-genres, as well as fans of ALL genres within the forum.

We try (and occasionally) succeed at promoting open-minded music fandom.

As far as the melo-death goes, I got really hooked on the genre for a while, and scoured the world for more. I was particularily fond of *Mors Principium Est*, and *Norther*. I still listen to both occasionally. Especially MPE, they really make me shake my skinny white ass.

I like *Opeth* - _Watershed_ and _Ghost Reveries_. Ghost Reveries in particular, has continued to grow on me since my first initially luke-warm response.

Good metal you should know:

*Green Carnation* - _Light of Day, Day of Darkness_
*Sigh* - _Imaginary Sonicscapes_
*Arcturus* - _The Sham Mirrors_
*Sleep *- _Dopesmoker_
*Nevermore *- _This Godless Endeavour_
*Strapping Young Lad* - _City_
*Shaolin Death Squad* - _Intelligent Design_ (it is arguable if SDS qualifies as metal, but they have metal in them..and just plain rock.)
*Bloodbath *- _Ressurection Through Carnage_
*Nile* - _In Their Darkened Shrines_

Some of my favourites.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 13, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> In truth, you will find fans of all metal sun-genres, as well as fans of ALL genres within the forum.
> 
> We try (and occasionally) succeed at promoting open-minded music fandom.
> 
> ...



I was only familiar with Nevermore and Sigh.  This is a gold mine! Thanks, man.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 13, 2008)

you knew of Nevermore and Sigh but not of Nile and Bloodbath? 

Still, tis a nice a list.

Oh yeah, and thanks to both Chris and Moe pestering me, i'm compiling a mix tape of some of the best stoner/sludge in my (mass) collection


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 13, 2008)

I highly recommend each and eveyone of those albums.

Pasionately.

Also, if you get Green Carnation - LoD, DoD, use headphones, in the dark, where you can lie down, and perform your favourite relaxation technique first (egs: toke, drink, yoga, masturbate, meditate...)

Will make the whole experience that much more amazing.


----------



## Trias (Aug 13, 2008)

Nevermore is actually much more... "known" than Nile and Bloodbath and Sigh.

 Jeff Loomis is one of the very few guitarists with simply perfect technique. (Others being names like Jason Becker, Tony Mcalpine, Satoshi Katada, and that's it as far as my list goes. Heh.)


----------



## Fin (Aug 13, 2008)

Eaten is badass song.

Bloodbath fucking tickles my fat fancy.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 13, 2008)

Another great band to check out is *Akercocke*. Death/Black Metal, and very unique within their field. Check out _Words That Go Unspoken, Deeds That Go Undone_.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

Just found *Demon Hunter*
Pretty much like em.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 13, 2008)

I always forget, but In the Woods... is a really good band.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, yes they are.

Found *In the Woods* via *Green Carnation *connections, always enjoyed them.

Some well made...black metal I guess.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't like Green Carnation that much, but In the Woods... is amazing, even though it seems I don't listen to them a lot since I'm too clogged with newer stuff.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2008)

Good Fucking God that show was fucking awesome

Metal Masters Tour \m/


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anyone here heard My Own Private Alaska?

Really has nothing to with metal, sans the vocals, but since most people assume the defintive quality of music is the vocals, I'll put it here. 1 vocalist, 1 drummer, 1 pianist, and they make some very melancholic and angry music, kinda like Danny Elfman made a hardcore album; at the same time, it's incredibly beautiful. It often borders on cinematic. The vocals bring the anger, and the piano brings the sorrow. 

Good shit.

Edit;

New Grayceon is delicious.  

Get it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 14, 2008)

Deliver it?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Deliver it?


 
DELIVER US!

...

My Own Private Alaska or Grayceon?

Greedily both?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 15, 2008)

My Own Private Alaska.


----------



## Fin (Aug 15, 2008)

I just went to a Slipknot/Disturbed concert.

I think I cumed.


----------



## Trias (Aug 15, 2008)

You probably did, given how much they suck.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 15, 2008)

Trias said:


> You probably did, given how much they suck.



You know, I was trying so hard not to say the same damn thing.  The fact that I used to be into those garbage, mainstream nu-metal acts makes it harder for me to make those disparaging remarks.

I almost want to say that it's a disease- because once I discovered some of the lesser known (though still somewhat prominent) extreme metal acts, I found it impossible to go back to that watered-down shite.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 15, 2008)

Fin said:


> I just went to a Slipknot/Disturbed concert.
> 
> I think I cumed.



A ton of wankery can do that.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2008)

Prolly easiest to ask here: Anyone happen to have that Mary Magdalene poem Dave played in his gig for me? If I remember well it's from a Crass album..just can't remember which one. I'd ask Dave but he went MIA on msn..


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

People still listen to Slipknot? Oh kids these days. 

Anyone want to give me a run down on any upcoming bands on the East coast?


----------



## Daedus (Aug 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> People still listen to Slipknot? Oh kids these days.
> 
> Anyone want to give me a run down on any upcoming bands on the East coast?



Dude, this side of America gave birth to Killswitch Engage _and_ Shadows Fall.  We're like the *anus* of the US metal music scene.  Find good bands somewhere else- like Sweden.


----------



## KentaLjung (Aug 15, 2008)

*amon amarth*



Daedus_Deminine said:


> Dude, this side of America gave birth to Killswitch Engage _and_ Shadows Fall.  We're like the *anus* of the US metal music scene.  Find good bands somewhere else- like Sweden.



Yeah man, I'm waiting for double At the gates concert in september, double Opeth concert in december, Dismember/Evergrey in october, Dark tranquillity/Engel in November.

And these are only those I currently know of in stockholm, probably more to come aswell.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2008)

Honestly, a good portion of my favorite metal bands are from the US.

Unless, you're one of those asinine tr00 metal fans.

---------------

Yu: sending...


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 15, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Prolly easiest to ask here: Anyone happen to have that Mary Magdalene poem Dave played in his gig for me? If I remember well it's from a Crass album..just can't remember which one. I'd ask Dave but he went MIA on msn..



lulz, Crass in a metal thread

hit me up on MSN and i'll send you the recording that Carcass used


----------



## Daedus (Aug 15, 2008)

KentaLjung said:


> Yeah man, I'm waiting for double At the gates concert in september, double Opeth concert in december, Dismember/Evergrey in october, Dark tranquillity/Engel in November.
> 
> And these are only those I currently know of in stockholm, probably more to come aswell.



Gawd I envy you right now.

@Dr.Boskov: I was alluding to the shitstorm of bad metal oozing out of the open sore that is the New England metal scene.  The rest of the US has bred some fine metal acts.  For example, Aggaloch is epic and awesome, and hell- they're from Oregon.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> I was alluding to the shitstorm of bad metal oozing out of the open sore that is the New England metal scene. The rest of the US has bred some fine metal acts. For example, Aggaloch is epic and awesome, and hell- they're from Oregon.


 
Agalloch is indeed awesome; however, I think we are on different pages. The US is replete with incredibly bizarre, experimental and often technical bands. [Obviously they exist elsewhere, but the US has an uncanny ability to spawn them] That's mostly what I was referring to.

Fantomas, maudlin of the Well, Kayo Dot, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, Blotted Science, Grayceon, Shaolin Death Squad and so on and so forth.

Check out Wolves in the Throne Room, if you haven't already.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2008)

I heard maudlin? *pops in*


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 15, 2008)

hey guys! i said fuck it to my soft-show and went back to playing something with a bit more aggression and balls:

Esponer


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2008)

Voynich said:


> I heard maudlin? *pops in*


 


*pops in*

Anyways, new motW album starts_ recording_ in February of next year.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2008)

But at least it's going through. And that's quite something. Any idea on wheter it's cause of the people yelling "I'll donate" or if they scrounged up money themselves?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2008)

Voynich said:


> But at least it's going through. And that's quite something. Any idea on wheter it's cause of the people yelling "I'll donate" or if they scrounged up money themselves?


 
One person donated a substantial sum, I do believe; they're still accepting donations, however, for other stuff, but that one donation pretty much sealed the deal.

I'll have to find the post, DS posted the link.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes link please. Rich fans how I love thee <3


----------



## The Wired (Aug 15, 2008)

Well this is my first post in this incredible thread. I'm a little older now. (31) When I was a kid, we thought was metal was, Slayer, Sepultura, Pantera, those are three that I was really into long long ago. But the main point to my post is this. I spent the last decade in the Army and most of that time was spent in other places in the world so I got totally out of the scene and don't really recognize a lot of the bands that you all have talked about. I did recognize Cradle of Filth in someones post, they are big in europe. And I saw that somebody else mentioned Slipknot, but I don't really care for them to much. Oh yea, my point...  Lamb of God. a friend of mine gave me a cd of theirs about a year and a half ago over seas in Iraq. I thought they were pretty bad ass. I got the sacrament album and I really liked it as well. So.. are they what you guys would consider metal? I guess it doesn't really matter cause I like them a lot and that's all that really matters but I was just kinda wondering..  thanx guys.. by the way great thread. I read back through like the last 5 or 6 pages just trying to get an idea of what it is you all were talking about. laters


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2008)

Voynich said:


> Yes link please. Rich fans how I love thee <3


 
I can't find it. 



Try their myspace. :/



TheWired said:


> Well this is my first post in this incredible thread. I'm a little older now. (31) When I was a kid, we thought was metal was, Slayer, Sepultura, Pantera, those are three that I was really into long long ago. But the main point to my post is this. I spent the last decade in the Army and most of that time was spent in other places in the world so I got totally out of the scene and don't really recognize a lot of the bands that you all have talked about. I did recognize Cradle of Filth in someones post, they are big in europe. And I saw that somebody else mentioned Slipknot, but I don't really care for them to much. Oh yea, my point... Lamb of God. a friend of mine gave me a cd of theirs about a year and a half ago over seas in Iraq. I thought they were pretty bad ass. I got the sacrament album and I really liked it as well. So.. are they what you guys would consider metal? I guess it doesn't really matter cause I like them a lot and that's all that really matters but I was just kinda wondering.. thanx guys.. by the way great thread. I read back through like the last 5 or 6 pages just trying to get an idea of what it is you all were talking about. laters


 
Welcome. 

Cradle of Filth is not my cup of tea, personally (nor, to be honest, most of the people's here), however, it's awesome that you are looking for good music stuffs to listen to.

What type of metal do you like?

Heavy Metal?
Death Metal?
Black Metal?
Metalcore?
Progressive Metal?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2008)

But I'm laaaaaaaaaaaazy. 


Welcome also to the new guy. Doc I don't think he can really say what he likes in terms of genre since that's kinda a thing you learn to define when you checked out more bands. So maybe it's easier to ask what other bands than Lamb of God he likes?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2008)

Voynich said:


> But I'm laaaaaaaaaaaazy.
> 
> 
> Welcome also to the new guy. Doc I don't think he can really say what he likes in terms of genre since that's kinda a thing you learn to define when you checked out more bands. So maybe it's easier to ask what other bands than Lamb of God he likes?


 
If you're lazy, then we, as the MD, are fucking lethargic.


Probably.  But I like genre dropping. D:


----------



## TicoTico (Aug 15, 2008)

I understand Slipknot, CoF and such being classified as "non-metal", but I see no reason to say LoG wouldn't be metal. Haven't listened to the band in a while, probably last when I saw them live on Unholy Alliance, but I've got nothing bad to say about them either.

Now, other than those two cents of mine, I'll just let the big names define what's 'metal' around here. Welcome aboard, TheWired!


----------



## The Wired (Aug 15, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, COF is not for me either..  well, to be honest.. I'm a guitar player so that tends to have a major influence in what I like as far as metal is concerced. My influences as a guitar player are all over the place. From classical to Slayer. I guess that when I recently got into Lamb of God it kinda grabbed at me and pulled me back in. I want more shit like that. Riff-based, Five piece band with a rythm and lead guitar, but it's not a must. Plus a really original sounding vocal. 
I'm nor even sure what metal core is? I guess maybe it has somthing to do with a lot of breakdowns or something. please excuse my ignorance on some of these things guys. Death Metal is what we used to consider Morbid Angel but, man.. its been so long I'm just out of the loop. 
Oh.. yea.. like you guys. And mainly because of my guitar influences I tend to not like a bunch of drop-d bands like Deftones and Korn and all of that shit so I figure I just get that out of the way.  Thanks guys..


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 15, 2008)

Morbid Angel is still considored death metal my friend, it's just evolved into various forms and styles now. The most popular (by means of album sales) these days tends to be some death-grind style which is death metal spliced with the ferocity and speed of grindcore. So yeah

Also, there is absolutely nothing wrong with drop-d'ing D: drop-c'ing (and even b'ing!) is much more br00tal though


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2008)

TheWired said:


> yea, COF is not for me either.. well, to be honest.. I'm a guitar player so that tends to have a major influence in what I like as far as metal is concerced. My influences as a guitar player are all over the place. From classical to Slayer. I guess that when I recently got into Lamb of God it kinda grabbed at me and pulled me back in. I want more shit like that. Riff-based, Five piece band with a rythm and lead guitar, but it's not a must. Plus a really original sounding vocal.
> I'm nor even sure what metal core is? I guess maybe it has somthing to do with a lot of breakdowns or something. please excuse my ignorance on some of these things guys. Death Metal is what we used to consider Morbid Angel but, man.. its been so long I'm just out of the loop.
> Oh.. yea.. like you guys. And mainly because of my guitar influences I tend to not like a bunch of drop-d bands like Deftones and Korn and all of that shit so I figure I just get that out of the way. Thanks guys..


 
Heh.

You may want to give Pain of Salvation a listen; they're not ultra-heavy or brutal, but they play intricate metal that is based around the typical guitar/drum standard, with keyboards. Daniel Gildenlow (Vocalist, Guitarist, and composer for the band) is probably one of the best and original vocalists in metal right now. The music is complex, and yet melodic. 

If you are influenced by classical music, definately check out bands like Symphony X and Windham Hell. Symphony X is like Power Metal with lots of classical influences, and Windham Hell (and Eric Friesen, as a solo artist) is often direct interpretation of classical pieces into metal escapes. Awesome.  

Edit;

lol dave

no br00tality here.


----------



## The Wired (Aug 15, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Morbid Angel is still considored death metal my friend, it's just evolved into various forms and styles now. The most popular (by means of album sales) these days tends to be some death-grind style which is death metal spliced with the ferocity and speed of grindcore. So yeah
> 
> Also, there is absolutely nothing wrong with drop-d'ing D: drop-c'ing (and even b'ing!) is much more br00tal though



Yes, drop-d and even lower can be absolutly crushingly heavy..  yea, I guess it was a bad way of getting my point across. I guess I just don't like guitarists that use it as a sort of crutch.. does that make any sense? Of course guitarist M?rten Hagstr?m and Fredrik Thordendal from Meshuggah can drop down and completly kill shit.


----------



## The Wired (Aug 15, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Heh.
> 
> You may want to give Pain of Salvation a listen; they're not ultra-heavy or brutal, but they play intricate metal that is based around the typical guitar/drum standard, with keyboards. Daniel Gildenlow (Vocalist, Guitarist, and composer for the band) is probably one of the best and original vocalists in metal right now. The music is complex, and yet melodic.
> 
> ...



Yea, I've heard of Symphony X but I  havn't listened to their stuff, Ill d-load some and check it out. Thanks


----------



## Fin (Aug 15, 2008)

I think the first and Iowa were the only Slipknot I liked .

But they sound better in concert.


----------



## Dopesmoker (Aug 15, 2008)

Any fans of Post-Metal?

Been listening to a lot of Pelican, Humanfly, Red Sparrowes etc..


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2008)

Lots of Post Metal fans here.

Have you heard Grayceon?


----------



## Dopesmoker (Aug 15, 2008)

Nope, giving them a listen on last.fm right now though =]


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 15, 2008)

Wonder who's dupe that was.


----------



## The Wired (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm always baffled when someone shows up, posts a couple times and then they get banned. Could be a dupe, could be someone just taking out pent-up frustration on the internet. lol


----------



## Fin (Aug 16, 2008)

Im Fin's dupe.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm Fin's dupe.


----------



## Marshmallow (Aug 16, 2008)

Probably some of them are not really "metal" but i just had to put them i just love those bands.

12012
The Black Dahlia Murder
Slipknot
Metallica
Nightwish
Slayer
T.M.Revolution
Jungle P
UnsraW
Behemoth
Droid
Trivium
Archeon
All That Remains
As Blood Runs Black
As I Lay Dying
Gallhammer
Cannibal Corpse
Decapitated
Lamb of god
Arch Enemy
Abingdon boys school
Testament
Graveworm
Cryptopsy
Wintersun
Dir n Grey
Mudvayne
Kreator
The Gazette
Miyavi
Malice Mizer
Iced Earth
Death
Rammstein
Satyricon
Sadie
Mayhem
Six Feet Under
Motorhead
Children Of Bodom
Nile
Antic Cafe
Ayabie
Asian Kung-Fu Generation
Megadeth
Breaking Benjamin
Ozzy Osbourne
Dragon Force
Phantasmagoria
Pink Floyd
Marilyn Manson
Mushroomhead
Korn
Seether
Papa Roach
Nirvana
Nightmare
Norther
Job For A Cowboy
Necrophogist
Iron Maiden
Yui
Dream theater
Drowning Pool
Sepultura
In Flames
Judas Priest
Obituary
UVERworld
Deicide
Moi Dix Mois
Rotting Christ
-OZ-
Nega
Plastic Tree
Kalmah
At The Gates
Shinedown
Galneryus
Deathgaze
lynch.
Acid Black Cherry


----------



## Fin (Aug 16, 2008)

JOB FOR A COWBOY


Im wearing a shirt haha


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 16, 2008)

> 12012
> *The Black Dahlia Murder*
> *Slipknot*
> *Metallica*
> ...



bolded are bands that win in my books. Although yeah, some aren't metal (e.g. Nirvana).



Fin said:


> JOB FOR A COWBOY
> 
> 
> Im wearing a shirt haha



BREEEEEEE!!!!

Only song I like from them is Knee Deep.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 16, 2008)

i doth not like Job FOr a Cowboy, in fact my sheer hatred for that deathcore scene (and the fact that Job For a Cowboy take credit for the pig vocals; brushing aside bands like Prostitute Disfigurement in the process) is quite vocal XD


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 16, 2008)

thy hatred for the music? or for just the scene and trendyness?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 16, 2008)

the scene and trendyness for the most part. But even parts of the music can really grate at me, but that could be the scene and trendyness connection coming into play again


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 16, 2008)

I generally ignore the scene and trendyness part of it, as I do love a few deathcore bands. But then some of the popular ones are absolutely horrible, such as Suicide Silence and Dr. Acula. I do loves me some Johnny Truant and All Shall Perish though.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 16, 2008)

(double post)

best vid ever:


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 16, 2008)

IMPALED <3 they were awesome live

They're such a Carcass worship band XD

though, this video trumps it:


----------



## Fin (Aug 16, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> bolded are bands that win in my books. Although yeah, some aren't metal (e.g. Nirvana).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue0kCn5YRE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 16, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> IMPALED <3 they were awesome live
> 
> They're such a Carcass worship band XD
> 
> though, this video trumps it:


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 17, 2008)

2 drummers...wow


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 21, 2008)

I love Night Goat, that bassline is orgasmic. And that vid was awesome, do Melvins do many collaberations? I've only seen/heard of that and with Fantomas.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 21, 2008)

What about Led Zeppelin makes them metal?


----------



## Trias (Aug 21, 2008)

The same things that make Black Sabbath, Judas Priest and others metal.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 21, 2008)

I always used to classify them as hard rock...

I heard behold the arctopus and liked them. Though, I've not heard a lot of metal as yet. Of course all those famous bands I have but that's about it


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 21, 2008)

So I sang with a black metal voice in the shower. I'm hoping I didn't scare half the neighborhood.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 21, 2008)

Did the pipes burst?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 21, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I love Night Goat, that bassline is orgasmic. And that vid was awesome, do Melvins do many collaberations? I've only seen/heard of that and with Fantomas.



Lustmord
Jello Biafra

and a couple of others i cant think of right now


----------



## Audrey (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm definitely impressed by Faustcoven. One of the only good Norwegian black metal bands of today, I think.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 21, 2008)

Not really metal, but Talco has been kicking my ass all day.

All fucking day.

I love it.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 22, 2008)

Man, I so want to fucking go to the Carcass show in Sydney on October 12th (day after my birthday). It's only AU$55. Its just transport thats the trouble


----------



## manos87 (Aug 22, 2008)

This summer I was at a festival where also Carcass played. But I was at the other stage watching Within Temptation (and at the half of the show I layed down on the grass to sleep due to last night's hangover )


----------



## Trias (Aug 22, 2008)

^ Translation: I prefered Within Temptation to Carcass only because I was busy lying low on grass, trying to get some upskirt sights of Simone.

 You have my approval.


----------



## Table (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm sad I didn't go to any shows this summer D;

Meh.


----------



## TheWake (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey, OFFICIAL metal thread. Very nice indeed 
My favourites are Deadsoul Tribe, Isis, Sikth, Dark Tranquility, Blind Guardian, Blotted Science, Spiral Architect, (the Swedish) Andromeda, Arcturus, Nevermore, Opeth, Meshuggah. There are many more of course, but the bands above are the best in my opinion.

By the way, does anyone here use last.fm?


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll join in if only to be ripped apart later 

mah fav bands:
Blind Gaurdian
Iced Earth
and by extension of the previous two, Demons and Wizards
System of a Down
Nightwish
Epica
Rhapsody of Fire
Rebellion
Metallica
Rammstein
Dethklok
Therion

I have a feeling I'm one of the only people on here that likes Blind Guardian. and I do know that some of these bands might not be what you consider metal but eh I likes em.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 22, 2008)

in b4 Cell's obligatory "RAMMSTEIN ARENT METALZZZZ"



> Man, I so want to fucking go to the Carcass show in Sydney on October 12th (day after my birthday). It's only AU$55. Its just transport thats the trouble



Im seeing them twice this year, because im a goregrind fantard and need my fix

plus, the show im seeing in November is their last ever show :3 should be a goodun


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 22, 2008)

*Obligatory bitter envious message*


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 22, 2008)

pft, you guys just need to get out more


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2008)

Or live in more musically active areas.

lol Ohio

lol Oklahoma


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 22, 2008)

you're always a train journey away


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2008)

There are no trains here. 

However, I did get to see Unexpect in February.  That was fucking awesome.

--------

Kids Eat Crayons: Estradasphere-esque Jazz Metal.  Fuckawesome.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 22, 2008)

I have never seen any other type of train besides freight. I also have no money.


----------



## Trias (Aug 22, 2008)

TheWake said:


> Hey, OFFICIAL metal thread. Very nice indeed
> My favourites are Deadsoul Tribe, Isis, Sikth, Dark Tranquility, Blind Guardian, Blotted Science, Spiral Architect, (the Swedish) Andromeda, Arcturus, Nevermore, Opeth, Meshuggah. There are many more of course, but the bands above are the best in my opinion.
> 
> By the way, does anyone here use last.fm?



 I've to say that, out of the many new-comers to this thread, you've probably the best taste I've seen this far. Spiral Architect, hell! And stuff like Blotted Science, Nevermore, Meshuggah and others make it even better.

 Way to go, mate.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 22, 2008)

I likes *Blind Guardian*, and loves *Therion*. 

A number of the listed bands in the two intros are badass.

I approves of this.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, howdy, MD. Blegh.



> mah fav bands:
> Blind Gaurdian
> Iced Earth
> and by extension of the previous two, Demons and Wizards
> ...



Rammstein isn't metal.

Dethklok is fake-metal.

SOAD is nu-metal.

And, what the fuck are you talking about? I'd bet the majority of the users in the MD who like metal are fond of Blind Guardian. I know I am.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 22, 2008)

Define fake metal Cell.

Dethklok plays pretty damn good metal, from all genres. It ain't groundbreaking, but it is really good...for the most part.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 22, 2008)

I dunno, it's just fucking stupid.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 22, 2008)

Just fucking stupid?

No worse than most grind, death or power metal in terms of lyricism, or metal content.

It is hardly the greatest metal ever made, but it is very true to the sounds and styles that metal is made up of, and pays tribute to all the greats.

I mean, I can understand not liking it, but stupid is a bit pretentious considering the lyrics and musical propensities of much of metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2008)

Flamenco Metal: awesome or fucking awesome?

It also has Ben Woods in it.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 22, 2008)

Cell, I'd like you to explain your "Rammstein is not metal" theory cause you keep flabbering it around eventhough myself and few other people DO consider Rammstein metal. Over the top tacky german somewhat industrial metal maybe, but metal nonetheless. 

Your turn and make it good.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 22, 2008)

Cell said:


> I dunno, it's just fucking stupid.



I though you might come out with something a bit more intelligent after the claim you made, but hey, I guess this is to be expected from you.


I've been on a big death metal binge since learning about the Carcass show a few days ago. Mostly Carcass, Decapitated, Cryptopsy, Dismember, Bloodbath and Aborted.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 22, 2008)

I is love all those bands (mostly) 'specially Carcass and Bloodbath


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone big into Wehrmacht? It's like, thrash incorporated with heavy punk lyrics basically. I personally think it's fucking awesome.


----------



## TheWake (Aug 23, 2008)

Trias said:


> I've to say that, out of the many new-comers to this thread, you've probably the best taste I've seen this far. Spiral Architect, hell! And stuff like Blotted Science, Nevermore, Meshuggah and others make it even better.
> 
> Way to go, mate.



hehe, thanks a lot 
What a nice welcome


----------



## Table (Aug 23, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Anyone big into Wehrmacht? It's like, thrash incorporated with heavy punk lyrics basically. I personally think it's fucking awesome.


----------



## TicoTico (Aug 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:
			
		

> Flamenco Metal: awesome or fucking awesome?


Words cannot describe how fucking awesome that name sounds!  A great vid as well, even if I'll have to admit it felt a bit cheesy at times. But they did a nice job blending the feel of both genres. Got any more of where that came from?

Since people don't seem to be spreading any flamenco-love around here, here's a true classic: *LIVE FREE
OR DIE HARD* *For those who don't know John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia or Al Di Meola, you must see this!*  This one is a bit shorter version than their original one, and with three guitarists.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 23, 2008)

TheWake said:


> Hey, OFFICIAL metal thread. Very nice indeed
> My favourites are Deadsoul Tribe, Isis, Sikth, Dark Tranquility, Blind Guardian, Blotted Science, Spiral Architect, (the Swedish) Andromeda, Arcturus, Nevermore, Opeth, Meshuggah. There are many more of course, but the bands above are the best in my opinion.
> 
> By the way, does anyone here use last.fm?


Many of us do, my username is DSlayer there. Nice bands you got there by the way.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2008)

I read this awhile ago, but I still think it's funny.

In b4 I MUST B JENIUS!


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 23, 2008)

I'M A GENIUS 1000% PROVED! WORSHIP ME AND BUY MY BOOK! BUY MY BOOK! BUY MY BOOK! BUY MY BOOK! BUY MY BOOK! BUY MY BOOK! BUY MY

fuck it's broken.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 23, 2008)

Table said:


> Never listened to them before, but this song is pretty good.
> 
> But I just can't help feeling awkward listening to someone say "suck my dick" over and over again xD



You need to listen to "Drink Beer Be Free" then. These guys are like..fucking sweet.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 24, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXn1wIsttpg[/YOUTUBE]

fucking hell i saw this gojira song from their first album yesterday and suddenly everything felt gloriously futile, the ending actually made me laugh out loud in awe.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 24, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXn1wIsttpg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> fucking hell i saw this gojira song from their first album yesterday and suddenly everything felt gloriously futile, the ending actually made me laugh out loud in awe.



I will never understand the compulsion of every metal vocalist in shouting "go!" before a breakdown/transition.  It irks the hell out of me.  Sweet tune, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 24, 2008)

In most of my time listening to metal, I have not heard a metal vocalist shout "go!" before a breakdown.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 24, 2008)

Generally, you shout/growl/scream 'go!' or 'oh!' whilst throwing your head back, and then BAM! Breakdown started.

Its a fine art


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 25, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> In most of my time listening to metal, I have not heard a metal vocalist shout "go!" before a breakdown.



haha my old vocalist used to do it all the time but using pig vocals.

i fully condone it, its just so cheesy it has to be awesome.

GO!.........


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 25, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I though you might come out with something a bit more intelligent after the claim you made, but hey, I guess this is to be expected from you.
> 
> 
> I've been on a big death metal binge since learning about the Carcass show a few days ago. Mostly Carcass, Decapitated, Cryptopsy, Dismember, Bloodbath and Aborted.



I don't like parody metal, plain and simple.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 25, 2008)

He is too tr00 to laugh.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 25, 2008)

They are only parody in lyrics, and even then it can be passed off as just tongue in cheek typical death metal lyrics. Instrumentally they are as tr00 as you can get.
But whatever, you don't like them, I don't really care. Just give a better reason as to why other than that you think they're fucking stupid.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 25, 2008)

It Is futile. This is Cell AKA X the Blademaster the unmovable. His opinions are not formed around logic.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2008)

I... I think I've found Loli metal.

Well, to honest, that's not entirely true: there are male leads, but... goddamn, her voice. 

It's more like Avant-garde Death Metal with Loli Influences


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 26, 2008)

FUCKIN PASS IT!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2008)

I lied again -- it's mainly the second song, with some dabbles in the first song. 

But link sent.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I lied again -- it's mainly the second song, with some dabbles in the first song.
> 
> But link sent.



I'll take it too.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2008)

Be obscene!  Be, be aggressive!

'kay.


----------



## Trias (Aug 26, 2008)

Loli metal? Me needs that too.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm still waiting for someone to use Vocaloid to make death metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to use Vocaloid to make death metal.


 
The technology is there, we need only utilize it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 26, 2008)

I want to hear Miku do a pig squeal.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Be obscene!  Be, be aggressive!
> 
> 'kay.



Be...THRASH!


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Aug 27, 2008)

Just saw the thread. Say... many? Children of Bodom, Falconer, Angtoria, Epica, Fairyland, Rhapsody, In Flames, Eternal Tears of Sorrow... blah blah.

But the all time fav is Blind Guardian. Their music is literally magic.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

hey metal lovers


----------



## Table (Aug 27, 2008)

Well hello Yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

someone linked me here and i said i should lurk a bit


----------



## Table (Aug 27, 2008)

Haha, nice. 

I'm always nervous about the metal thread because although I enjoy some metal bands, I'm not an expert, and I always fear mentioning a band that has metal influences but isn't really metal and then having people rage.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

then the best thing is to say nothing, lurk and see if someone stated the band before


----------



## Table (Aug 27, 2008)

True 


That's what I do for the most part.  


Though I guess I don't listen to much metal anymore  lately, but I'll admit that metal bands are the best to see live.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

I missed some concerts myself, and i kinda regret that but meh ;/.

And yeah, i usually listen to metal songs depending on my mood, it helps me calm down .
Shame on me but lately i didn't listen to many songs but some from anime and some old songs i like ;/


----------



## Table (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I listen to metal if I'm feeling angry, but not to calm me down, more to sort of materialize my mood.  

Ah, I need to go to a show again soon.  I love being up at the front and being able to physically feel the music xD



What bands do you like?


----------



## Bonten (Aug 27, 2008)

Metallica and Rage (if they can be conidered any kind of metal) were pretty awesome to see live; better than I'd expected to be honest.

And there's quite a few metal bands that are relaxing to listen to, mostly 'cause it's bluesy stuff.


----------



## Table (Aug 27, 2008)

I wish I could have seen Metallica live  
I haven't seen many major metal bands live, more smaller local ish bands =/

Ah, and as for moods, I'm always put into a good mood by GWAR, but they're not really that metal, are they?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

Table said:


> Yeah, I listen to metal if I'm feeling angry, but not to calm me down, more to sort of materialize my mood.
> 
> Ah, I need to go to a show again soon.  I love being up at the front and being able to physically feel the music xD
> 
> ...



lemme check the folders i have on my computer now xD in the rock department

12 stones
amorphis
apocalyptica
avantasia
avenged sevenfold
blind guardian
breaking benjamin
bullet for my valentine
catamenia
celldweller
children of bodom
chimaira
cradle of filth
dark tranquility
deftones
disturbed
eternal tears of sorrow
evanescence
haggard
HIM
lake of tears
linkin park
Moonspell
my dying bride
paradise lost
rise against
satyricon
susperia
winds of plague
wintersun


xD
This is what i have on my comp now. Put in bold what bands you listen/heard of


----------



## Table (Aug 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> lemme check the folders i have on my computer now xD in the rock department
> 
> 12 stones
> amorphis
> ...



I bolded the ones I <3




But Cradle of Filth are amazing 


Lol, but there's always debate over whether they can be fit into the metal category or not.... I think.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm just waiting for Cell to pop in.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

Well i have to admit that i downloaded many songs and they are on "waiting" at the moment, i didn't listen many of them xD

You should try Amorphis, i really like those guys and their songs are addicting .
Lemme give you some songs, i hope you'll like them, they have some rythm0 xD

Amorphis - Empty opening
Amorphis - Alone
Amorphis - Born from fire

I somehow have the impression you'll like these songs xD
my favourites


----------



## Table (Aug 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm just waiting for Cell to pop in.



Whyyy? D;



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well i have to admit that i downloaded many songs and they are on "waiting" at the moment, i didn't listen many of them xD
> 
> You should try Amorphis, i really like those guys and their songs are addicting .
> Lemme give you some songs, i hope you'll like them, they have some rythm0 xD
> ...




I'm listening to the first song now, pretty good


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm just waiting for Cell to pop in.



I so much hate people who are playing superior Davey


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2008)

Who's playing?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Who's playing?



not me anyway, so fuck you


----------



## Daedus (Aug 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> lemme check the folders i have on my computer now xD in the rock department
> 
> 12 stones
> amorphis
> ...



*Bolded*:  Do I detect a hint of Doom?! 
Going by the extreme metal portion of your list; I think you would love Draconian's new album.

slashed:  Might have listened to them at one point, but have since moved on for various reasons.  Chimaira because of that new song- "The Flame"

The latest Amorphis release is top-rung stuff.  Can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> *Bolded*:  Do I detect a hint of Doom?!
> Going by the extreme metal portion of your list; I think you would love Draconian's new album.
> 
> slashed:  Might have listened to them at one point, but have since moved on for various reasons.  Chimaira because of that new song- "The Flame"
> ...



yeah xD. And usually i don't listen to music knowing that band sings doom rock, that is metal, trash etc, i'm not actually good at identifying that .

I listen to everything as long as it's something i like xD
And oh, you should Try Catamenia if you don't know them yet ;O. It's another favourite band of mine xD


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2008)

I need more Ska-Metal.

Hit me, Dave.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 27, 2008)

I found out yesterday that the Carcass show is 18 + only. 
Totally fucking bummed now


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> lemme check the folders i have on my computer now xD in the rock department
> 
> 12 stones
> amorphis
> ...


This list contains unholy amounts of crap.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 27, 2008)

There's some good bands, but almost everything in that post is extremely bad. 

ColdWorld, however, is really good and I'm glad their CD was in the mail when I got home today.


----------



## Table (Aug 28, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> This list contains unholy amounts of crap.



In your opinion.  


It's not nice to insult other's taste in music, as music is very personal, it's not really a decision someone makes, rather a feeling.



Eeps.


D;



*hides*


----------



## Lamb (Aug 28, 2008)

Table said:


> In your opinion.
> 
> 
> It's not nice to insult other's taste in music, as music is very personal, it's not really a decision someone makes, rather a feeling.
> ...



I think anything posted on a forum is automatically an assumed opinion


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 28, 2008)

Table said:


> In your opinion.
> 
> 
> It's not nice to insult other's taste in music, as music is very personal, it's not really a decision someone makes, rather a feeling.
> ...



Murk  Loar


----------



## Table (Aug 28, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I think anything posted on a forum is automatically an assumed opinion



....yeaaaaah, I guess xD




Lord Yu said:


> Murk  Loar



Surking lucks


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Flamenco Metal: awesome or fucking awesome?
> 
> It also has Ben Woods in it.



I really like flamenco and to hear it mixed with metal is fucking awesome.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 28, 2008)

Only realised today when it came on shuffle on my ipod, but I really love the use of the Charles Manson sample at the start of _A Murmer In Decrepit Wits_ by *Aborted*. 
But I think the best use of a sample they did was on _Dead Wreckoning_ during the breakdown section with the sample from American Psycho of Patrick Bateman describing the murders he performed.


----------



## Trias (Aug 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> lemme check the folders i have on my computer now xD in the rock department
> 
> 12 stones
> amorphis
> ...



 Green = Good
 Red = Bad.

 Since everyone else said something about your list, I figured why don't I do the same. There are some bad names on the list, but the fact that you know and listen to a band like Wintersun automatically makes that list win. Ultra win.


----------



## 64palms (Aug 28, 2008)

I dunno if I brought this up before, but what does everyone here think of Evocation?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 28, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> This list contains unholy amounts of crap.


Shatap Yu . Not everyone has to like what you like 



Trias said:


> Green = Good
> Red = Bad.
> 
> Since everyone else said something about your list, I figured why don't I do the same. There are some bad names on the list, but the fact that you know and listen to a band like Wintersun automatically makes that list win. Ultra win.



Thanks a lot . I didn't really checked if i have more reddies than greenies, but anyway xD. I'm quite amazed that almost no one listened to Catamenia, so many people told me they never heard about this band and they're quite good, even though they somehow get over metal. I gave some songs yesterday to Dr Boskov who's an old friend, and if you're interested, you can find some songs on youtube if you search, like Coldbound, Location cold, Eshkata, Landscape. Give them a try and start with coldbound. I find that song really addicting .
And thanks for the encouragement, not everyone here looks that friendly  <3


----------



## Daedus (Aug 28, 2008)

Trias said:


> but the fact that you know and listen to a band like Wintersun automatically makes that list win. Ultra win.



I actually prefer Ensiferum to Wintersun.  Wintersun likes to wander quite a bit more, whereas Ensiferum has a tight reign on their songs.

Y DID U LEAVE, JARI?

The deciding win factor in this list is definitely DT for me.  They have yet to release a sub-par album in my humble opinion.  They just continue to churn out sweet, sweet Gothenburg Melo-D.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Shatap Yu . Not everyone has to like what you like



If they want to be cool they do.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 28, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> If they want to be cool they do.



I like being uncool baby <3


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2008)

Fucking hell, Dave. 

I'll find my own Ska Metal.

Sleep Terror is awesome -- their EP is profoundly dark with those movie samples.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Fucking hell, Dave.
> 
> I'll find my own Ska Metal.
> 
> Sleep Terror is awesome -- their EP is profoundly dark with those movie samples.



Mephiskapheles

now have a coke and a smile and shut the fuck up


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I found out yesterday that the Carcass show is 18 + only.
> Totally fucking bummed now



i LOLLED, fucking hard

Last show for a while, so you're fucked


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Mephiskapheles
> 
> now have a coke and a smile and shut the fuck up


 
lol dave

i don't drink soda


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol dave
> 
> i don't drink soda



i didnt mean the soda, you naiv? child you


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> i didnt mean the soda, you naiv? child you


 


Dave wants me to spiral into substance abuse.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2008)

of course

then you can fully appreciate ska-metal


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2008)

Psychadelic Ska Metal?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2008)

damn, i think you're onto something there!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> damn, i think you're onto something there!


----------



## Trias (Aug 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Thanks a lot . I didn't really checked if i have more reddies than greenies, but anyway xD. I'm quite amazed that almost no one listened to Catamenia, so many people told me they never heard about this band and they're quite good, even though they somehow get over metal. I gave some songs yesterday to Dr Boskov who's an old friend, and if you're interested, you can find some songs on youtube if you search, like Coldbound, Location cold, Eshkata, Landscape. Give them a try and start with coldbound. I find that song really addicting .
> And thanks for the encouragement, not everyone here looks that friendly  <3



 Catemania... well, yeah, I did not hear them too. And I actually quoted you without even looking at the name, but I remember now that you were the one who had made a thread about Secede too? (and I think you're quite famous on parts of the forum I do not dwell in, too. ) Well, that and that and those kinda amount to a good taste. And I just checked it, reddies equal greenies, but I didn't even count. 

 They're all friendly actually, they just act a bit aggressive when they smoke too much weed. 

 And I'm usually one of the jerks around here, or so people say. They say that cuz they have actually have a bad taste and bad attitude. I'm actually very friendly and sweet and nice to those with good/progressing music taste and nice attitude. 



Daedus_Deminine said:


> I actually prefer Ensiferum to Wintersun.  Wintersun likes to wander quite a bit more, whereas Ensiferum has a tight reign on their songs.
> 
> Y DID U LEAVE, JARI?
> 
> The deciding win factor in this list is definitely DT for me.  They have yet to release a sub-par album in my humble opinion.  They just continue to churn out sweet, sweet Gothenburg Melo-D.



 Ensiferum was really good too, but I prefer Wintersun over it. Actually, I'd prefer it if Jari had just made some solo guitarwork more than both. Guy is one of the most underrated players, I still wonder what his limits are. There are four people that I think to have complete mastery over sweep picking (those being Jason Becker, Tony Mcalpine, Satoshi Katada and Jeff Loomis) and there are some passages of Jari that makes me wonder if he is one of them too. He just doesn't use it too much, so I can't understand it, but there are certainly glimpses of it, hell, sweeps in the intro of Beyond the Dark Sun gives me eargasms every time I listen to it.

 And yes, if there's a band that has walked a very straight line, it'd be Dark Tranquillity. I love them very much, but I adore some other names more on that list, simply. Punish my heaven was the song of worst days of my life, though. Probably. Such a song with such a power.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Psychadelic Ska Metal?



 I imagined Cell suddenly popping up and calling that "not-metal" ...

 I should cut the weed intake.


----------



## Trias (Aug 28, 2008)

Lol at the tag about blast beats and endless solos. It's Yu's work obviously. (And lol at the tags in the mafia game. That I got killed in the first round again. Without even being able to saying a goddamn thing. It hurts.) So how do we add tags?


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

I've been listening to "A Matter of Life and Death" of Iron Maiden
Although it's not one of their best albums, I'm pretty addicted to it.
Which is strange

Also been listening a lot of Powerslave and Seventh Son of a Seventh Son
I guess I'm on an Iron Maiden phase


----------



## Trias (Aug 28, 2008)

^ Which is good. Maiden is good. Maiden is the way.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2008)

Trias, is that _hospitality_ you're offering in the metal thread?

I'm not so sure you belong here...

As you are well aware, music fans in the MD (and metalheads in general) are decidedly _not _friendly, and should _never_ stoop so low as to be a decent human being.  Have you forgotten your creed?


----------



## Trias (Aug 28, 2008)

...I'm sorry that I've forgotten my roots. I'll make a trip to Northern Lands in order to find my roots in the lands of metal and be the beast that I was destined to be.

 (Would be the thing I'd say, but when I wrote that last sentence... I remembered.... THE PIRATE I WAS MEANT TO BE.... 

 Anyone who doesn't know about it pretty much wasted their life.)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 28, 2008)

Trias said:


> Catemania... well, yeah, I did not hear them too. And I actually quoted you without even looking at the name, but I remember now that you were the one who had made a thread about Secede too? (and I think you're quite famous on parts of the forum I do not dwell in, too. ) Well, that and that and those kinda amount to a good taste. And I just checked it, reddies equal greenies, but I didn't even count.
> 
> They're all friendly actually, they just act a bit aggressive when they smoke too much weed.
> 
> And I'm usually one of the jerks around here, or so people say. They say that cuz they have actually have a bad taste and bad attitude. I'm actually very friendly and sweet and nice to those with good/progressing music taste and nice attitude.



Yeah, and it's Catamenia silly, not Catemania .
Try to listen this song and if you don't like it you have my permission to say "Fuck you "
And yap, when i saw you quoted my post I remembered about you as well, you posted there saying you like them, and i don't remember if you were the one i changed some pms with and sharing some of their songs, but meh :3. The thing is that i know you ;D.
Well not that i _really care_ about people being bitches . From what i've seen i know only Dr Boskov (Andy, who's pretending that he doesn't know who i am because he's ashamed with his aquintance and her bad taste in music ) and Davey (Anthony J Crowley). I saw some other similar faces like Yu (from blender), and i'm not taking him seriously xD
I taked to Davey a few days ago, and asked him what's he doing, and he linked me to this place, so my visit is kinda an accident xD
And uh, I post most of the time in Member FCs, Blender, plaza, cb, art section (i bet that's why you said quite famous xD), so i said visiting some new places isn't that bad.

And i agree, you're the nicest person from this place <3 :3
uh, i made a long-ass post


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2008)

What? 

I've not been ignoring you at all, I wholeheartedly approved of Wintersun, did I not?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 28, 2008)

where? 

on msn  you totally ignored me here Andy


----------



## Trias (Aug 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Try to listen this song and if you don't like it you have my permission to say "Fuck you "
> And yap, when i saw you quoted my post I remembered about you as well, you posted there saying you like them, and i don't remember if you were the one i changed some pms with and sharing some of their songs, but meh :3. The thing is that i know you ;D.
> Well not that i _really care_ about people being bitches . From what i've seen i know only Dr Boskov (Andy, who's pretending that he doesn't know who i am because he's ashamed with his aquintance and her bad taste in music ) and Davey (Anthony J Crowley). I saw some other similar faces like Yu (from blender), and i'm not taking him seriously xD
> I taked to Davey a few days ago, and asked him what's he doing, and he linked me to this place, so my visit is kinda an accident xD
> ...



Long ass posts? Tell me about it. Especially in games here, most of my posts are quoted with just "tl:dr"  ...

 And well, I'll listen to the song sometime. (You know... It's retarded but youtoube's currently blocked in my country -no it's not North Korea or China or Iran, it's Turkey. And I'm too lazy to use a proxy right now. But I'll.)

 You know Davey too? Well, life's a bitch for us sometimes, ain't it. 

 And well, yeah, I so not dwell on Member Fcs and Blender and Plaza. I actually kinda opposed the whole Blender idea. Then I feeled like an ant against a mountain, and kinda stopped caring about it. But yeah, I should be familar with your name from the sigs, from art section. That's it.

 And I kinda love making <3 at myself too, so enjoy doing similar things too <3 <3 (As you can see, I also am a megalomaniac of some sort. But I love other people too. Some of them, I mean. Not all.)

 Anyways, we need some hawt japanese nicknamed girls people with good music taste here. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What?
> 
> I've not been ignoring you at all, I wholeheartedly approved of Wintersun, did I not?



 So you approved Wintersun on msn just to not agree with me on the thread, huh?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2008)

Trias said:


> Long ass posts? Tell me about it. Especially in games here, most of my posts are quoted with just "tl:dr"  ...
> 
> And well, I'll listen to the song sometime. (You know... It's retarded but youtoube's currently blocked in my country -no it's not North Korea or China or Iran, it's Turkey. And I'm too lazy to use a proxy right now. But I'll.)
> 
> ...



tl;dr

*Vote: Trias*



Also, where is this Sir Davinda Cockalot album art? It's a few months overdue now ?_?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 28, 2008)

Jeez, it sucks so much you can't see who's lurking the thread  Hope they'll fix that as soon as possible


----------



## OSO (Aug 28, 2008)

METAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2008)

Emily hates me.

I think I'll go express this in the Linkin Park thread.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Emily hates me.
> 
> I think I'll go express this in the Linkin Park thread.



lol, the song Puddle of mudd - she hates me just came to my mind 

though i never listened to that song xD


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> lol, the song Puddle of mudd - she hates me just came to my mind
> 
> though i never listened to that song xD


 
Bath by maudlin of the Well.


----------



## 64palms (Aug 28, 2008)

TWILIGHT IS SRS BUSSINESS PEOPLE.
Best Mourning Beloveth song.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Aug 29, 2008)

You guys know of any bands that are similar and just as epic as Therion.


----------



## TicoTico (Aug 29, 2008)

Trias said:


> Ensiferum was really good too, but I prefer Wintersun over it. Actually, I'd prefer it if Jari had just made some solo guitarwork more than both. Guy is one of the most underrated players, I still wonder what his limits are. There are four people that I think to have complete mastery over sweep picking (those being Jason Becker, Tony Mcalpine, Satoshi Katada and Jeff Loomis) and there are some passages of Jari that makes me wonder if he is one of them too. He just doesn't use it too much, so I can't understand it, but there are certainly glimpses of it, hell, sweeps in the intro of Beyond the Dark Sun gives me eargasms every time I listen to it.


Jari is awesome, no doubts there. But what makes Wintersun even more interesting is their rhythm guitarist who, should we take Jari's own word for it, managed to play all the leads better than him when he entered the band. And he was then, what, 16 or 17? Having played guitar for 3 years by then.

Either way, Finland is filled with awesome guitarists.  Btw, saw Wintersun live one year ago. 'Twas most kickass ^_^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 29, 2008)

TicoTico said:


> Jari is awesome, no doubts there. But what makes Wintersun even more interesting is their rhythm guitarist who, should we take Jari's own word for it, managed to play all the leads better than him when he entered the band. And he was then, what, 16 or 17? Having played guitar for 3 years by then.
> 
> Either way, Finland is filled with awesome guitarists.  *Btw, saw Wintersun live one year ago.* 'Twas most kickass ^_^



That Jari Mäenpää is quite sexy 



I'm jealous for the thing in bold T________T

What I know about the guys that came here hm... it was Haggard, My Dying Bride, Nightwish and within temptation, but i haven't been at any concert because of "parental" worries T_T


----------



## Trias (Aug 29, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> tl;dr
> 
> *Vote: Trias*
> 
> ...



 That was a good one.

 And hell, I had forgotten completely about that... for, like, third time. I'll be scanning it as soon as my art exams are finished, but you be sure to notify me a few times more in the following weeks. 



TicoTico said:


> Jari is awesome, no doubts there. But what makes Wintersun even more interesting is their rhythm guitarist who, should we take Jari's own word for it, managed to play all the leads better than him when he entered the band. And he was then, what, 16 or 17? Having played guitar for 3 years by then.
> 
> Either way, Finland is filled with awesome guitarists.  Btw, saw Wintersun live one year ago. 'Twas most kickass ^_^



 Ok, I had not known about that. Hell. Jari is incredible, and other guy played all those at that age? ... That's just sick. Reminded me of Jeff Loomis, where he had played all the Megadeth leads incredibly and won the contest, but was not taken into the band cuz he was like 16. Japanese virtuosos apparently tend to be even sicker (in general) as almost all of their rhythm guitarists tend to be virtuosos, as well. It's funny to watch.

 And damn, Wintersun probably will never come here. That means I'll go thar. 

 Btw, Jari has a very very unique way of handling guitar; his fretboard hand is barely touching the guitar and its stated very low.



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> That Jari M?enp?? is quite sexy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Parental worries? We beat them with axes should they speak against metal concerts.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah, since you're a guy and you probably didn't turn legal just recently 

actually it's not recently anymore, but a fact that i lost the concerts


----------



## Trias (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, not so recently, but it's not like I'm getting Scarlett Johansson or Natalie Portman to have my babies anytime soon. Regretably.

 But still, I'm going to concerts (metal or not) as I like, since, I was 14 years old or something. You should, dunno, talk about personal freedom and parental limits while playing Helloween's I Want Out at the background or something. I think that'd help.

 typos.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 29, 2008)

they're concerned about my safety, they think dangerous people go to these concerts and such . Trust me, being a girl is bad sometimes, you can't do everything you want as you guys can .

I'll be able to get more freedom now that i go to uni in capithal, so if there will be any concerts there, i'll definitely go :3


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2008)

The only reason I can't attend certain concerts is the age limits, I'm not 21 yet. 

Stupid fucking Estradasphere shows. 

And Emily, show them who's boss.


----------



## TicoTico (Aug 29, 2008)

Trias said:
			
		

> Btw, Jari has a very very unique way of handling guitar; his fretboard hand is barely touching the guitar and its stated very low.


Cool, didn't remember that. I'll need to watch some youtube-clips to refresh my memory ^_^





Kamishiro Yuki said:


> they're concerned about my safety, they think dangerous people go to these concerts and such . Trust me, being a girl is bad sometimes, you can't do everything you want as you guys can


That's just plain stupid; (disclaimer: in my own experience) metal concert goers are by far _nicer_ than your average festival-going people. They hold pride in their music and going to the same concert is a uniting factor for them. Rap, hip-hop and 'chav pop' listeners are the 'worst', I've noticed.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The only reason I can't attend certain concerts is the age limits, I'm not 21 yet.
> 
> Stupid fucking Estradasphere shows.
> 
> And Emily, show them who's boss.


I know Andy  and i will xD. But imagine, if you can't go because of that, then what should I say then since i'm only 18? 

I'd go to a concert with you though, btw, did you find me a job at your place? 



TicoTico said:


> Cool, didn't remember that. I'll need to watch some youtube-clips to refresh my memory ^_^That's just plain stupid; (disclaimer: in my own experience) metal concert goers are by far _nicer_ than your average festival-going people. They hold pride in their music and going to the same concert is a uniting factor for them. Rap, hip-hop and 'chav pop' listeners are the 'worst', I've noticed.



Yeah but, you know, parents, their "oldish" opinions, even though my parents are only 42 and 41 so they're not old, and dad quite liked rock during high school and university, but apparently he changed his options now xD.

And i do agree, that rockers see themselves as a comunity, and i bet they're not aggressive, but... no matter what you say to some parents, they won't understand xD.
Oh, and i always imagined hip-hoppers like a gang, violent (there the "violence" from their music as well)


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, it's becaue they serve alcohol, I think; some concerts just give you that wristband, but when I went to the Dream Theater concert, the first person I saw drinking bear looked 16.  

Most are 16+, as far as I can tell. 

And if you look younger than you do, that's a good thing, remember? 

There's always a job opening at my job -- you just gotta come down there and take it. 

If I'm ever in Romania, I'll take you to a concert.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, it's becaue they serve alcohol, I think; some concerts just give you that wristband, but when I went to the Dream Theater concert, the first person I saw drinking bear looked 16.
> 
> Most are 16+, as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...



I'd love that, seriously 
And lol, i don't look younger, but maybe older :S. People always say i'm 20+, they said that even when i've been under 18 . I trick people so easily 
And who cares about alcohool, you can get some coke and that's enough, you're there for the concert not to drink as crazy 
It would be perfect, we don't have that thing with "be 21+ to drink alcohool", you're legal at 18, you can take a driving license then, smoke and drink alcohool. I guess it's better xD


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 29, 2008)

If I'm ever in Romania I'm going to a Negura Bunget show.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'd love that, seriously
> And lol, i don't look younger, but maybe older :S. People always say i'm 20+, they said that even when i've been under 18 . I trick people so easily
> And who cares about alcohool, you can get some coke and that's enough, you're there for the concert not to drink as crazy
> It would be perfect, we don't have that thing with "be 21+ to drink alcohool", you're legal at 18, you can take a driving license then, smoke and drink alcohool. I guess it's better xD


 
Awesome, it's a date. 

You didn't look old when I saw your picture, you must be seeing things; but, if it can get you in.   I'm always mistaken for being much younger, and I'm always asked for ID. 

I don't drink, or smoke, or do drugs at all lol, so I'm good.  But it's the _other_ people that do who ruin it for me.  

That seems more logical to me



Lord Yu said:


> If I'm ever in Romania I'm going to a Negura Bunget show.


 
Transelvannian Metal?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 29, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> If I'm ever in Romania I'm going to a Negura Bunget show.



No thunderstorm? 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Awesome, it's a date.
> 
> You didn't look old when I saw your picture, you must be seeing things; but, if it can get you in.   I'm always mistaken for being much younger, and I'm always asked for ID.
> 
> ...



it's Transylvania 
Oh you're such a good boy then, the perfect one 
yeah, but pics are different, it's other thing if you see me in real life


----------



## Trias (Aug 29, 2008)

How does not drinking even remotely relate to being good?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 29, 2008)

well moderate drinking is good, but usually people say alcohool = getting drunk = bad


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2008)

Trias:

I have no desire to drink, that's about it.

Emily:

No, alcohol poisoning is bad.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, it's becaue they serve alcohol, I think; some concerts just give you that wristband, but when I went to the Dream Theater concert, the first person I saw drinking _*bear*_ looked 16.



That guy had balls


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> That guy had balls


 
He fucking ripped a man's head off.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He fucking ripped a man's head off.



With his balls?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> With his balls?


 
Yeah


----------



## Trias (Aug 29, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> well moderate drinking is good, but usually people say alcohool = getting drunk = bad



 Well, that's a prejudice. I also think getting drunk (publicly) is bad, but drinking alcohol is not. Some certain types of it even improve your life quality, such as red wine.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Trias:
> 
> I have no desire to drink, that's about it.



 I'd show respect to that, but I just wanted to point out that drinking should noe be classified same with drugs or smoking. (Some drugs are not that bad too, though I've never done drugs.)



Tyrael said:


> With his balls?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2008)

Trias said:


> I'd show respect to that, but I just wanted to point out that drinking should noe be classified same with drugs or smoking. (Some drugs are not that bad too, though I've never done drugs.)


 
Well, regardless of how it seemed, I wasn't insinuating those were of the same "calibre" as drug abuse or anthing -- however, the point still stands that I have no desire to be drunk, or high, or smoke.



But yeah, drunk people are very amusing.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 29, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> That guy had balls





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He fucking ripped a man's head off.





Tyrael said:


> With his balls?





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah



No fuck, i saw that thing too, but i passed over it .

BEAR hello Andy bear 



Trias said:


> Well, that's a prejudice. I also think getting drunk (publicly) is bad, but drinking alcohol is not. Some certain types of it even improve your life quality, such as red wine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd show respect to that, but I just wanted to point out that drinking should noe be classified same with drugs or smoking. (Some drugs are not that bad too, though I've never done drugs.)



yeah but it's a thing that people nowadays know no limit consisting alcohool drinking therefore it's more bad than good xD. 
I know, it says that drinking a glass of red wine daily prevents heart diseases ;D


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 29, 2008)

People nowadays  (what am I, an old man?) often see alcohol as an excuse-they can act however they want 'cause they have a curtain of drink to hide behind. The outcomes can be both hilarious and .


----------



## Trias (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, thank you, but in Turkey, there are still not enough drunkards. I'm much more comfortable amongst drunkards instead of islamist radicals (or christian radicals that don't like alcohol, whatever) so well. It's kinda cultural, too, I guess. Teh-hee. I'm fantasizing about Sangria-centered Erasmus parties right now.

 And alcohol and grape juice both make your veins more relaxed, so wine does that, too. It's widely regarded as the reason for the French Paradox (that French people eat lots of fatty food but have one of the lowest heart-related illnesses average in Europe)

 Apparently, Dave, what were you thinking when you closed the "best metal thread" and re-directed it to this thread?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 29, 2008)

i dont see the point of a guy whacking out a list of the "best metal bands" when they can at least do it in here for Cell to rip apart with his "not metal, not metal, gay metal, not metal" crap 

Am i the only one who enjoys a nice drink? 

Admitedly, i rarely get drunk, or completely hammered in any case. Plus, it only occurs once a month on average


----------



## Voynich (Aug 29, 2008)

Well depends on what falls under "a nice drink". I enjoy it eventhough with my alcohol intake of about 1 liter a year I'm regarded by my friends as a non-drinker


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 29, 2008)

if i could buy everyone on the MD a gift, it'd be an acid tab or some dry shrooms with an instruction to digest in a field on a clear night with a little speaker system playing your favourite music

bound to force out some of those subconcious flows from the music


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 29, 2008)

The shit that'd probably come out of that. Wow.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> if i could buy everyone on the MD a gift, it'd be an acid tab or some dry shrooms with an instruction to digest in a field on a clear night with a little speaker system playing your favourite music
> 
> bound to force out some of those subconcious flows from the music


 
That'd be awesome.

Become rich so you can.



Lord Yu said:


> The shit that'd probably come out of that. Wow.


 
I concur.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 30, 2008)

I lost ten pounds thanks to metal.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 30, 2008)

i'm dying for bands similar to mithras, with that spacey metal sound 

any reccs?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 30, 2008)

maudlin of the Well?


----------



## Trias (Aug 30, 2008)

Space metal? Wut?



destroy_musick said:


> i dont see the point of a guy whacking out a list of the "best metal bands" when they can at least do it in here for Cell to rip apart with his "not metal, not metal, gay metal, not metal" crap
> 
> Am i the only one who enjoys a nice drink?
> 
> Admitedly, i rarely get drunk, or completely hammered in any case. Plus, it only occurs once a month on average



 Well, it was kinda a joke, but 230480983427 metallica threads are getting on my nerves lately, can't you just merge them all in a single thread?

 By the way, I've been defending the case of alcohol for several posts now. I'm obviously a steward of the Drunkard Brothership. Though lately, I've been enjoying only malibu. And I'm longing to try Sangria.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah, i was about to actually

Sangria is fucking delish


----------



## Trias (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I'm saving "times of Sangria Overconsumption" for the Erasmus I'm going to go in a few years, heh. They say it's the semi-official drink of Erasmus parties. Kind of.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> Space metal? Wut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You filthy alcoholic.


----------



## Trias (Aug 31, 2008)

Proud and prideful, sir.


----------



## KentaLjung (Aug 31, 2008)

escamoh said:


> i'm dying for bands similar to mithras, with that spacey metal sound
> 
> any reccs?



I've yet to hear mithras, but if you're into a little spacey synths, and lyrics about quantumphysics then check out scar symmetry.

Specially the Holographic Universe album, But Pitchblack progress is awesome too, their first album didnt interest me that much though.


----------



## Vongola (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey metal thread, whats everyone been listening to?


----------



## Daedus (Aug 31, 2008)

KentaLjung said:


> I've yet to hear mithras, but if you're into a little spacey synths, and lyrics about quantumphysics then check out scar symmetry.
> 
> Specially the Holographic Universe album, But Pitchblack progress is awesome too, their first album didnt interest me that much though.



Their latest album is so much better than anything else they'd ever put out before.

Imagine if Jon Bon Jovi's suddenly developed the ability to growl like the best of them and decided to front a (good) melo-death/power metal band and sing about space and time.  That's Holographic Universe in a Nutshell.

Novembre's latest; "The Blue" might fit your needs.

I need better MeloDeath reccs.


----------



## KentaLjung (Aug 31, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> Their latest album is so much better than anything else they'd ever put out before.
> 
> Imagine if Jon Bon Jovi's suddenly developed the ability to growl like the best of them and decided to front a (good) melo-death/power metal band and sing about space and time.  That's Holographic Universe in a Nutshell.
> 
> ...



Its may be their best release so far, but it feels like they're trying to shove everything they possibly can into every song, and it kind of ruins the consistency sometimes, but nonetheless very good, I gave it a couple of spins in the stereo and was hooked for good.


----------



## Trias (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, you guys have to pimp me this space-themed metal band, preferably the both albums you've mentioned.

 It'd be really good.

 And I'd recommend like, tons of melo-death, but I have to know which bands you've already tried first.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 31, 2008)

Vongola said:


> Hey metal thread, whats everyone been listening to?



Some motherfucking Sodom

Speaking of which, is it just me, or is there complete lack of thrash metal? Why so unthrash? 

Just to shed some light, some Agent Orange should do it.


----------



## Vongola (Aug 31, 2008)

I was listening to Coffins (Japanese Doom/Death metal) 
They're pretty good.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 31, 2008)

Trias said:


> Ok, you guys have to pimp me this space-themed metal band, preferably the both albums you've mentioned.
> 
> It'd be really good.
> 
> And I'd recommend like, tons of melo-death, but I have to know which bands you've already tried first.



Melo-death I'm aware of?

Dark Tranquillity
In Flames("A Sense of Purpose" doesn't count)
Scar Symmetry
Insomnium(I guess they're more Doom inspired, but eh.)
Mors Principium Est
At the Gates
Anterior
Shadow
Darkest Hour(Are they even melo-death?  I've heard them referred to as Gothenburg before.  Ah well, I like them.)
Arch Enemy
The Absence
Arsis
Amon Amarth
Autumn Leaves

That's all the ones I can think of off the top of my head.  Any recs you have would be appreciated.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2008)

'Kay, guys:

I want some awesome Folk Metal that isn't hyper serious, or unintentionally funny (you know, Viking Power Metal); I've been really digging lots of Folk Punk mainly for the reason that while the music is heavy and powerful, it's also fun and doesn't become a hyperserious event.

Hit me.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 31, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> 'Kay, guys:
> 
> I want some awesome Folk Metal that isn't hyper serious, or unintentionally funny (you know, Viking Power Metal); I've been really digging lots of Folk Punk mainly for the reason that while the music is heavy and powerful, it's also fun and doesn't become a hyperserious event.
> 
> Hit me.



Non-serious?

I was all for it until you mentioned less than serious.  Now I've got nothing.

I really like Eluveitie, they're a celtic folk metal band that utilizes a large amount of celtic folk instruments; but they're probably too serious for your intentions.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> Non-serious?
> 
> I was all for it until you mentioned less than serious. Now I've got nothing.
> 
> I really like Eluveitie, they're a celtic folk metal band that utilizes a large amount of celtic folk instruments; but they're probably too serious for your intentions.


 
It's not that I don't like Folk Metal, it's just that I'm not in the mood for the ultra seriousness of a lot of Metal right now.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 1, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> maudlin of the Well?





KentaLjung said:


> I've yet to hear mithras, but if you're into a little spacey synths, and lyrics about quantumphysics then check out scar symmetry.
> 
> Specially the Holographic Universe album, But Pitchblack progress is awesome too, their first album didnt interest me that much though.


i'll check them both out, maudlin of the well i should have to listened to already...i don't know why i haven't

the last two i haven't heard of, thanks 



Trias said:


> Ok, you guys have to pimp me this space-themed metal band, preferably the both albums you've mentioned.
> 
> It'd be really good.
> 
> And I'd recommend like, tons of melo-death, but I have to know which bands you've already tried first.


i'll forward catatonik's mithras pimp to you


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 1, 2008)

Vongola said:


> Hey metal thread, whats everyone been listening to?



Mostly progressive metal. Symphony X, Dream Theater and Queensryche, in that order. But I've also started getting into black metal as well, along with a bit of grindcore. I've recently discovered Ne Obliviscaris and Napalm Death, so they've been getting a bit of rotation.


----------



## Trias (Sep 1, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> Melo-death I'm aware of?
> 
> Dark Tranquillity
> In Flames("A Sense of Purpose" doesn't count)
> ...



 I see. First one I'm going to recommend is Eternal Tears of Sorrow (sounds like a doom band right?) you should listen to Chaotic Beauty and Before the Bleeding Sun albums.

 Then, Degradead, Sacrilege, Noumena, and Eventide.

 Even though I do not like the band itself (for purely subjective reasons) since I have not seen it on your list, I say it, here, you should also try Kalmah too.


----------



## Idun (Sep 1, 2008)

Vongola said:


> Hey metal thread, whats everyone been listening to?



Well right now I'm listening to "Rebel Yell" by HIM


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey there guys .

I wanna listen to some good songs . post me some links here or better in my profile, that way i know i won't skip them for sure :3


----------



## OSO (Sep 1, 2008)

the swords new album.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 1, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> Non-serious?
> 
> I was all for it until you mentioned less than serious. Now I've got nothing.
> 
> I really like Eluveitie, they're a celtic folk metal band that utilizes a large amount of celtic folk instruments; but they're probably too serious for your intentions.


_Do you like Celtic folk metal? Very few people i know like that. If you don't know of them try Mael Mordha. Very kick ass band._


----------



## Daedus (Sep 1, 2008)

Trias said:


> I see. First one I'm going to recommend is Eternal Tears of Sorrow (sounds like a doom band right?) you should listen to Chaotic Beauty and Before the Bleeding Sun albums.
> 
> Then, Degradead, Sacrilege, Noumena, and Eventide.
> 
> Even though I do not like the band itself (for purely subjective reasons) since I have not seen it on your list, I say it, here, you should also try Kalmah too.





Joe Gear said:


> _Do you like Celtic folk metal? Very few people i know like that. If you don't know of them try Mael Mordha. Very kick ass band._



Thanks for the recs, guys.  Gonna go check 'em out as we speak.

What's the deal with Maudlin of the Well?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2008)

maudlin of the Well is one of the most amazing metal bands ever, that's what the deal is. 

A very creative and unique metal band that blended some of the heaviest metal with some of the most fragile accoustic music; add avant-garde tendencies, jazz influences and a visionary composer, Toby Driver (Tartar Lamb, Kayo Dot, etc) and you've got unadulterated awesome.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> maudlin of the Well is one of the most amazing metal bands ever, that's what the deal is.
> 
> A very creative and unique metal band that blended some of the heaviest metal with some of the most fragile accoustic music; add avant-garde tendencies, jazz influences and a visionary composer, Toby Driver (Tartar Lamb, Kayo Dot, etc) and you've got unadulterated awesome.



Ah.  Underrated local stuff.  I'll see if I can find me some.


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 1, 2008)

Trias said:


> Ok, you guys have to pimp me this space-themed metal band, preferably the both albums you've mentioned.
> 
> It'd be really good.
> 
> And I'd recommend like, tons of melo-death, but I have to know which bands you've already tried first.



I'm gonna check out most of the stuff you already recommended, you've got quite an impressive list there. 

As for scar symmetry, you just cant go wrong with these guys Link removed




Vongola said:


> Hey metal thread, whats everyone been listening to?



Mostly Scar symmetrys lastest....some Australian Death machine and Massgrav.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> 'Kay, guys:
> 
> I want some awesome Folk Metal that isn't hyper serious, or unintentionally funny (you know, Viking Power Metal); I've been really digging lots of Folk Punk mainly for the reason that while the music is heavy and powerful, it's also fun and doesn't become a hyperserious event.
> 
> Hit me.



Do they have to sing in english? 
If not check out M?negarm (swedish), my all time favorite viking band (followed by amon amarth), try out an album called "D?dsf?rd", has a couple of english songs.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 1, 2008)

_sleep - holy mountain_ is fucking awesome, i highly recc it

i enjoyed it more than _dopesmoker_


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 2, 2008)

escamoh said:


> i'll forward catatonik's mithras pimp to you



Can you (or someone) forward me this link as well?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 3, 2008)

Who hear has tried technical metal singing in the shower?


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 3, 2008)

Define 'technical' metal singing.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 3, 2008)

Moving though varying tones, like clean, raspy, shrieking, growling. At least that's how my voice works. Well don't have much of a singing voice so I tend to range out from frantic cries to shrieks and black metal-esque demon noises down to theatrical declarations. I also suck at brutal growls.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 3, 2008)

I can do brutal death growls somewhat well, though my ability to do them seems to come and go. One day they'll sound like shit and then next people will be saying "ZOMG next Cannibal Corpse vocalist". I can't do screams and shrieks, and I have 'ok' as in 'doesnt sound like absolute shit but not very good either' singing voice.

So to answer your question, yes I have tried


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 3, 2008)

I do shrieks best. I have stage voice so I always worry about disturbing the neighborhood.


----------



## Trias (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't even shriek at all, maybe that's why I'm more tolerant to whole high-pitch vocals than most people are.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Moving though varying tones, like clean, raspy, shrieking, growling. At least that's how my voice works. Well don't have much of a singing voice so I tend to range out from frantic cries to shrieks and black metal-esque demon noises down to theatrical declarations. I also suck at brutal growls.



Wanna trade?  I'll give you my damnably clean singing voice and you give me the ability to shriek so I can go form a metal band.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 3, 2008)

I hate my voice period.

Does anyone have any Jazz Metal that features Brass Instruments that they want to tell me about?  Anything from Panzerballett to Kids Eat Crayons, I just love it.  You know what I like lol

Hit me.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 3, 2008)

I love my voice, but I'm still unsure if I can use it for thrash metal.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 3, 2008)

In the bathroom, I only use my voice in the avant-gardish jazz-progressive-thrash metallish way.
I tried once to sing screamo-mathcore with electro/ambient influences but I just couldn't bathe anymore


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 3, 2008)

I my voice doesn't go fast enough for thrash.  I often shift tones when I sing, sometimes on the same verse.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 3, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I my voice doesn't go fast enough for thrash.  I often shift tones when I sing, sometimes on the same verse.



Thrash doesn't have to be fast.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 3, 2008)

Bad Mr. Bungle clones are... well, unusually terrible.

Experimental/Avant-Garde Metal is some of my favorite, however.  So don't be mocking it.  You will never outdo Arcturus!


----------



## manos87 (Sep 4, 2008)

I also like to sing instrumental post rock bands. It's just awesome.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 4, 2008)

manos87 said:


> I also like to sing instrumental post rock bands. It's just awesome.



lololololololololololo

Marduk are great. I personally prefer they're recent slower material over their faster, more brutal stuff. Not to say Panzer Division Marduk is anything but awesome


----------



## manos87 (Sep 4, 2008)

Any dodheimsgard fans in here?


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 4, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Any dodheimsgard fans in here?



Havent heard em, but it sounds like norweigan/swedish black metal, am I right? 

so, any recommendations?


----------



## Daedus (Sep 4, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Any dodheimsgard fans in here?



The Norwegians' answer to Dir en grey?


----------



## Audrey (Sep 4, 2008)

Those two bands aren't even comparable.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 4, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Those two bands aren't even comparable.



Did you see what I did there?

I made a Visual Kei joke.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 4, 2008)

I still don't get it, but thanks for trying to explain.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 4, 2008)

1234567890 said:


> not mocking all experiemental bands just shitty ones, I mock shitty musicians who I verify to be bad musicians, and I deem good ones in high esteem.  I play bass and do vocals so my judgements are usually fair. There are people that I can say are good but their style simply doesn't mesh with me.



You in a band?


----------



## Trias (Sep 4, 2008)

Did someone just bash Dir En Grey or talked about how awesome they sometimes get?


----------



## Daedus (Sep 4, 2008)

To be honest, I have mixed feelings about Dir en grey; but when they nail it, fuck do they *nail* it.  Kyo is a beast.

I was of course, referring to their visual kei days, as Dodheimsgard seems to like to pretend they're zombies and satan with makeup.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah defo. They're hit and miss with me. Songs like Obscure and Agitated Screams Of Maggots are freaking awesome but then a lot of their other songs are somewhat mediocre and uninteresting.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 4, 2008)

KentaLjung said:


> Havent heard em, but it sounds like norweigan/swedish black metal, am I right?
> 
> so, any recommendations?



666 international

yeah but I warn you, it's a very difficult album to listen to.


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 5, 2008)

manos87 said:


> yeah but I warn you, it's a very difficult album to listen to.



No problem, I'm used to that kind of stuff, thats how metal usually is anyway :]


----------



## Trias (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, I usually do not like most of their stuff from old albums, but the marrow of a bone and the new stuff just blow me away. Kyo's normal singing is much better, I'm not that fond of japanese style brutals and growls and somewhat murky guitar sounds. Their newer style of visualization (with much less of visual kei and less make up/weird clothes on them) and music is just really good. I kinda only listened to Dozing Green for a few days, at one time. I so totally love them when they approach the music in a expressionist and experimentalist way.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 5, 2008)

Trias said:


> Well, I usually do not like most of their stuff from old albums, but the marrow of a bone and the new stuff just blow me away. Kyo's normal singing is much better, I'm not that fond of japanese style brutals and growls and somewhat murky guitar sounds. Their newer style of visualization (with much less of visual kei and less make up/weird clothes on them) and music is just really good. I kinda only listened to Dozing Green for a few days, at one time. I so totally love them when they approach the music in a expressionist and experimentalist way.



I don't own any of their older stuff.  I tried it, and I really didn't like it at all.  I do, however, own Marrow of the Bone and Withering to Death; both of which have some really amazing/terrible songs.  So for me it really is more of a love/hate thing.

You know... despite the god-awful engrish used in the song, I really like clever sleazoid.  Sort of a guilty pleasure thing.

My favorite track by those guys is the first one off Marrow of the Bone. The vocal track for Conceived Sorrow is fucking immense.


----------



## Trias (Sep 5, 2008)

I really like the vocals of songs like Conceived Sorrow and the Pledge, acoustic versions are even better.

 There are only a few handful albums that doesn't contain "bad songs" for my taste, so I usually just don't listen to those bad songs. %95 of the bands I listen to have band songs and bad albums, so it kinda doesn't bother me much. Dir en Grey's amazing songs are really enough for me to adore Dir En Grey itself, but not the older stuff.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 5, 2008)

Trias said:


> I really like the vocals of songs like Conceived Sorrow and the Pledge, acoustic versions are even better.
> 
> There are only a few handful albums that doesn't contain "bad songs" for my taste, so I usually just don't listen to those bad songs. %95 of the bands I listen to have band songs and bad albums, so it kinda doesn't bother me much. Dir en Grey's amazing songs are really enough for me to adore Dir En Grey itself, but not the older stuff.



I *really* want to see them live, but the only time they're around the US is for the family values tour, and I hate almost every band that's ever been on that venue.


----------



## Trias (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey, talk about it to me. I live in Istanbul, Turkey. My chances of seeing them is like, below zero, unless go to Japan or something. (or a nice coincidence happens and they make tours next summer in Europe, so I can attend to that when I use interrail.)


----------



## Daedus (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh, holy shit.

They're touring in the U.S. with The Human Abstract this fall.

This is an absolute must.


----------



## Trias (Sep 5, 2008)

You know, there's a reason USA is not liked very much, you guys get all the good tours and stuff.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 5, 2008)

Trias said:


> You know, there's a reason USA is not liked very much, you guys get all the good tours and stuff.



Well, we can't very well be asked to get off our fat asses to see a band in another country, can we?


----------



## Trias (Sep 5, 2008)

Sadly, it looks like I'm asked, none of my favourite bands -save for a few- visit Turkey at all. Sigh.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 5, 2008)

Trias said:


> Sadly, it looks like I'm asked, none of my favourite bands -save for a few- visit Turkey at all. Sigh.



It's apparently not a very popular touring spot.  I feel for you, man.

If it's any consolation, I live at least an hour and a half away from any self-respecting music venue.


----------



## Vongola (Sep 5, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Any dodheimsgard fans in here?



*Jumps Up*


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2008)

I couldn't get into Dodheimsgard -- it just didn't click with me.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't really like them.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone wanna do me a favor and get the lyrics from Agent Orange by Sodom? I'm in love with the song although I can't pull the vocals off


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 5, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Anyone wanna do me a favor and get the lyrics from Agent Orange by Sodom? I'm in love with the song although I can't pull the vocals off



They're right


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 5, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> They're right



I don't feel like risking adware...AGAIN.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 5, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Anyone wanna do me a favor and get the lyrics from Agent Orange by Sodom? I'm in love with the song although I can't pull the vocals off





			
				 Songmeanings pulls through said:
			
		

> Operation >>Ranch Hand<<
> Spray down the death
> Down on their farms
> Assault against the population
> ...




I might be listening to the most deathly death metal album that has ever graced my ears, and I must say, I can't tell it's just fuzzy due to crappy recording or it's just that dead. I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 5, 2008)

Fun fact: The lyrics for most metal bands with printed lyrics can be found on , especially well-known or classic bands, though ironically it doesn't seem to have that Sodom song's lyrics.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 6, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I don't feel like risking adware...AGAIN.



Google, a notorious spyware menace since 1998


----------



## manos87 (Sep 7, 2008)

It pisses me off that I can't find any Psychotic Waltz's "Bleeding" cover in a scale larger than 400x400. And my scanner is broken too.

Any help?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 7, 2008)

So I finally, dl'd an Atheist album...


----------



## Trias (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, they totally blow your mind away, that's just how fucking awesome they are.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 8, 2008)

sup sexy mothers?!

i have a new brutal song up on my band myspace page.

the album will be called 'omniplegic' and wont be finished till december but this will have to suffice till then.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 8, 2008)

I am really liking it so far amigo.

*ED!*t: I are blind.

December, eh?

I am genuinely looking forward to it...


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 8, 2008)

You guys can fucking play. MOAR


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 8, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> I am really liking it so far amigo.
> 
> How long until the band is looking at a full EP or LP?



many thankings you dude.

i go back into the studio in november to record the 9 track album.

should be a cover of crystal mountain by death in there too. 

that song is from the album, but we had to change guitarists and all string based things need to be re-done.

joys.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2008)

Sweet merciful Garm, amazing music _and_ a Death cover?

When you guys put your CD on the market, I'd definately like to buy one.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> many thankings you dude.
> 
> i go back into the studio in november to record the 9 track album.
> 
> ...



/wants **


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 8, 2008)

Crystal mountain?

Mmmmm, fucking good choice.

I lwants as well.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Sweet merciful Garm, amazing music _and_ a Death cover?
> 
> When you guys put your CD on the market, I'd definately like to buy one.





Lamb said:


> /wants **



ah muchly appreciated gents.

been working hard to do the cover justice, cant take covering death lightly now can we.

tell you what, i may get told off for this but seeming as your nice dude's ill put another song from the album up for 15 minutes. so get in there if you like.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> ah muchly appreciated gents.
> 
> been working hard to do the cover justice, cant take covering death lightly now can we.
> 
> tell you what, i may get told off for this but seeming as your nice dude's ill put another song from the album up for 15 minutes. so get in there if you like.


 
I love you.

Also, are you in any other projects I should know about?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I love you.
> 
> Also, are you in any other projects I should know about?



erm nothing worth mentioning, apart from some joke thing called 
'the sutcliffe experience' with the guitarist from fleshrot.

fleshrot are another band worth checking out i am friends with the guitarist,i shortly played in his old band, they are proper belter.

the song is called onyx btw.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 9, 2008)

So, yeah.  Power Metal recommendations?

Sadly, I am only aware of the mainstream acts that make up the genre.
I would greatly appreciate some lesser knowns. The more prog influenced, the better.

D's List:

Kamelot
Helloween
Avantasia
Sonata Arctica
Blind Guardian
Stratovarius
Gamma Ray
Hammerfall


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 9, 2008)

You may try Section A and Wastefall; more like power influenced prog metal, but decent nonetheless.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 9, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You may try Section A and Wastefall; more like power influenced prog metal, but decent nonetheless.



Not bad.  I really like what I've heard of Wastefall.  Too bad they broke up.  

Looking up section A at the moment.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm surprised Trias hasn't given recommendations, he's the one who has the knowledge. Power usually isn't my cup of tea, nor my expertise by any stretch of the imagination. 

But yeah, those two are pretty good.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 9, 2008)

ha! Fleshrot! those bastards are from my neck of the woods last time i checked


----------



## Trias (Sep 9, 2008)

Heh, fuck yes, Crystal Mountain. One of my most favourite Death songs, too.

 Why did you stopped streaming the other song, tho? (I don't remember the name, sorry.) It was cool, fucking cool, too.

 Edit: Holy shit man, this new song is amazing too, your guitarist reminds me of Franck Kobolt sometimes, holy fucking shit! 

 Hey *Daedus*, that was for you, but the thread was trashed. About power metal.



> lol, Cell.
> 
> Well, I'm not sure whether I might call "hammerfall" power metal, and certainly power metal is not just about really high notes and dragon slaying (that's just the ridicilous new generation) but it is actually one of the most socially protest metal genres with its symbolism to worldly matters and problems. Bands like Helloween and Gamma Ray and others had mainly done that, actually, but eventually the whole power metal scene got embalmed in the whole DnD geeky stuff. (which some bands do really good, btw.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Trias (Sep 9, 2008)

....how the hell I didn't see you had already copied it there? Oh well, whatever, I was paying attention to somewhere else.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 9, 2008)

Trias said:


> Hey *Daedus*, that was for you, but the thread was trashed. About power metal.



Wow, that was pretty comprehensive.  Thanks for the recs.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 9, 2008)

Blind Guardian is my favorite power metal group.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 9, 2008)

Cell said:


> Blind Guardian is my favorite power metal group.



Nightfall in Middle-Earth is one of the few albums I own that can play on repeat for hours on end.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 9, 2008)

Their 1990 demo is actually my favorite release of theirs. I dunno what it is, maybe cause it's the first recording I had heard of them, but it's my favorite.


----------



## Trias (Sep 9, 2008)

Which is a cheap Helloween rip-off, as told by BG members themselves.


----------



## Trias (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh and I forgot to mention Demons & Wizards. A side-project by BG's Hansi Kürsch and Iced Earth's Jon Schaffer, they have some incredible stuff. They have two albums now, each album had a incredible drummer, first, Richard Christy and then Bobby Jarzombek. Hansi Kürsch's vocals have lots of mixing/effects on them, but as Demons & Wizards is not a live group, it doesn't matter much, in my opinion. Both albums are very good, lyrics are strong, music is characteristic, and it has a completely new and original power metal sound.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 9, 2008)

Trias said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention Demons & Wizards. A side-project by BG's Hansi K?rsch and Iced Earth's Jon Schaffer, they have some incredible stuff. They have two albums now, each album had a incredible drummer, first, Richard Christy and then Bobby Jarzombek. Hansi K?rsch's vocals have lots of mixing/effects on them, but as Demons & Wizards is not a live group, it doesn't matter much, in my opinion. Both albums are very good, lyrics are strong, music is characteristic, and it has a completely new and original power metal sound.



I have both albums.  I love their work, even more so the second release because I've read Stephen King's Dark Tower series.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 9, 2008)

hey Trias, as you asked, where the fuck is my album art? 

oh yeah, and on that note, new Sir Davinda Cockalot EP is in the works


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 9, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> ha! Fleshrot! those bastards are from my neck of the woods last time i checked



i think we may have discussed this many moons ago actually ?



Trias said:


> Heh, fuck yes, Crystal Mountain. One of my most favourite Death songs, too.
> 
> Why did you stopped streaming the other song, tho? (I don't remember the name, sorry.) It was cool, fucking cool, too.



cheers man, basically i took that song off cuz it has solo's and shit by our old guitarist. and im not able to know if the other lads are cool with me putting up stuff willy nilly.

it is a democratic band no dictatorship here, (mind you it probably is the reason we take so long getting shit done heh)


----------



## manos87 (Sep 9, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> So, yeah.  Power Metal recommendations?
> 
> Sadly, I am only aware of the mainstream acts that make up the genre.
> I would greatly appreciate some lesser knowns. The more prog influenced, the better.
> ...



You'd better listen to Falconer right now dude. Try this one first


----------



## manos87 (Sep 9, 2008)

On the other hand, if you want something more progressive, you can listen to this great album: Royal Hunt-Paradox. Masterpiece


----------



## Prowler (Sep 9, 2008)

*My list of favorites:

Black Sabbath
Mercyful Fate 
Iron Maiden 
Pentagram *


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 9, 2008)

Classics I see.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 9, 2008)

Prowler said:


> *My list of favorites:
> 
> Black Sabbath
> Mercyful Fate
> ...



Your name is a classic Iron Maiden song.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 9, 2008)

I respect people with classic taste in music, though sometimes I think they should open up a bit.



Yu, there's two typos and a capitalization error in your signature right near each other:


> And our reward is our *enthropy*, our
> Emptiness is *pur* gift.
> So God Forgive America


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 9, 2008)

That's what I get for copy pasta off a cheap lyrics site and not reading it. Oh well it was only up for the RNC anyway.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> So, yeah.  Power Metal recommendations?
> 
> Sadly, I am only aware of the mainstream acts that make up the genre.
> I would greatly appreciate some lesser knowns. The more prog influenced, the better.
> ...



Try some of this bands.

Brainstorm 
Dark Moor
Firewind
Wuthering Heights
Last Tribe
Winds
Saint Deamon
Seven Tears


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 9, 2008)

_For Daedus_Deminine...try Iced Earth, more specifically anything with Matt Barlow or Tim Owens._


----------



## Prowler (Sep 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Your name is a classic Iron Maiden song.


*Your name is an amazing album of Judas Priest.  *


----------



## Bonten (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I'm no expert on the genre but Pantera's earlier albums seem to fit into power metal well enough.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 10, 2008)

_^Actually they do. It's good stuff though._

_@ Painkiller and Prowler...dammit you guys are obviously made of win. Priest rocks and Maiden is easily one of the greatest metal bands in histroy._


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 10, 2008)

Pantera's albums go as follows:

early stuff = buttrock/glam/hair metal
mid stuff = speed/heavy metal
later stuff (most well known) = groove/southern metal


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 10, 2008)

_Glamish it may have been it still ruled. At least i think so._


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 10, 2008)

Prowler said:


> *Your name is an amazing album of Judas Priest.  *



Anyone who says they don't like it can tongue by ballsack.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 10, 2008)

who is the girl in your set, joe gear

she's hot


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 10, 2008)

_Ember from the Suicide Girls._


----------



## Audrey (Sep 10, 2008)

That's actually really gross. I'm going to adblock your signature and avatar.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh boo hoo, don't sound so anti-lesbian.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 10, 2008)

lulz titz.

Anyway, DL'd Winds.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2008)

I like Winds.

But I like Age of Silence more.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

Just found Fromuz. They're fabulous . Anyone else here heard them?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 11, 2008)

Espn is so fucking technical. Their stat reports are br00tal.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 11, 2008)

do i get made fun of if i say I like Darkest Hour??


No but really i am looking for the band that Cynic became after they broke up.... Portal maybe? I cant find it anywhere to purchase or download


----------



## Daedus (Sep 11, 2008)

Erik_Wright said:


> do i get made fun of if i say I like Darkest Hour??



Then we both get made fun of.  Their last album was very enjoyable, especially "Tunguska".


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Espn is so fucking technical. Their stat reports are br00tal.



 I need to try this one. But I want my technicality in a subtle way like Cynic, not with endless solos and blast beats.



Erik_Wright said:


> do i get made fun of if i say I like Darkest Hour??
> 
> 
> No but really i am looking for the band that Cynic became after they broke up.... Portal maybe? I cant find it anywhere to purchase or download



 Portal, but more importantly, Aeon Spoke. Well, most of the members did not join the both projects, so it's kinda like, Sean Reinert and Paul Masvidal all the time, with their old bassist (Cynic's old bassist before Sean Malone too) Chris. I can't happen to find their stuff too, so if you find it, notify me too, please.



Daedus_Deminine said:


> Then we both get made fun of.  Their last album was very enjoyable, especially "Tunguska".



 Tunguska, eh? Now that's an interesting song concept.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 11, 2008)

I heard their Sports metal is a match for Cynic.


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2008)

Not really, their only close rival is Lance Armstrong Band from U.S.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 11, 2008)

Most people won't care, but here's a list of black metal albums to hear in 2008.

*So far:*
Darkspace - Dark Space III
Mgła - Groza
Njiqahdda - Nji. Njiijn. Njiiijn.
ColdWorld - Melancholie²
Leviathan - Massive Conspiracy Against All Life
Nahvalr - Nahvalr
Arckanum - Antikosmos
Misery's Omen - Hope Dies
Den Saakaldte - Øl, Mørke og Depresjon
Nyktalgia - Peisithanatos

*Upcoming:*
Blut aus Nord - Memoria Vetusta II: Dialogue with the Stars 
Shining - VI: Klagopsalmer
Lantlôs - Lantlôs
Faustcoven - Rising from Below the Earth
Darkthrone - Dark Thrones & Black Flags
Drudkh - Microcosmos
Velvet Cacoon - Atropine

Maybe some I forgot, but oh well.


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll be looking forward to Blut aus Nord. Not so much to Darkthrone, though. Lol.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 11, 2008)

Blut aus Nord's new one isn't going to sound like anything they've released in a long time, because it's a sequel to one of their first albums from back before they began to experiment with industrial and other styles of dissonant music. I expect it to be good, just like everything else they've done.

As for Darkthrone, I wouldn't expect you to ever like them anyway. It goes against everything I know about Trias.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 11, 2008)

Darkthrone are awesome. FOAD sounds like a mix of black metal, old school crust-metal and Motorhead.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 11, 2008)

Darkthrone's last few releases have basically been great tributes to the styles of music that influenced them in the first place. The new album is seemingly going to be closer to the kind of music that made them famous, though I have no doubt that they'll incorporate some new ideas into it.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 11, 2008)

So apprently 2008 is when long-standing black metal bands release albums that recall their classic 90's years.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 11, 2008)

Cell said:


> Darkthrone are awesome. FOAD sounds like a mix of black metal, old school crust-metal and Motorhead.



Yikes, seems like it might be best if I avoided that album.  No offense to those that enjoy it.  Just not my bag in the slightest.

What exactly classifies Black Metal?  I've heard a thousand different descriptions- none of which make any sense to me.


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2008)

Satanistic tree-huggers with corpsepaints that seek to make low quality recordings and shoot ridicilous photographs.

 In before Audrey


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 11, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> Yikes, seems like it might be best if I avoided that album.  No offense to those that enjoy it.  Just not my bag in the slightest.
> 
> What exactly classifies Black Metal?  I've heard a thousand different descriptions- none of which make any sense to me.



Brooke


----------



## Audrey (Sep 11, 2008)

Trias basically summed it up for anyone who really doesn't know what black metal is. 

You'd have to listen to the music in order for it to be easily explained, since there's so much variety in the genre, but bad band photographs and harsh vocals seem to be two almost constant similarities.


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2008)

Wait, Lord Yu, how the hell is first rule "Don't be gay" when Dani Filth shot some of the gayest photographs in the history of mankind ever?


----------



## Daedus (Sep 11, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Trias basically summed it up for anyone who really doesn't know what black metal is.
> 
> You'd have to listen to the music in order for it to be easily explained, since there's so much variety in the genre, but bad band photographs and harsh vocals seem to be two almost constant similarities.



Alright then.  I'll just peruse your recs and see if I can get the gist.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 11, 2008)

Trias said:


> Wait, Lord Yu, how the hell is first rule "Don't be gay" when Dani Filth shot some of the gayest photographs in the history of mankind ever?



14. Don't be Dani Filth.


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2008)

Apart from that, I don't think there really is a "restricting" genre description fitting black metal, like every other genre. Nowadays, even the most "out-of-restriction" genres somehow get restricted by certain descriptions and styles, like prog. But in reality, there really are (and should be) no restrictions at all.

 There are black metal bands that hug trees, shoot up retarded photos, use third rate make up and stage costumes. There are black metal bands that use LaVey concept of satanism and preach retarded things. There are also many bands that confuse noise with art of music.

 But then there are bands that just do their art (and do it very well) as well as those with huge stage presence and awesome musicians, and expementalist approaches to their music... and those that have some cool ideas actually, with good lyrical skills to back those up. 

 So yes, like every genre, it has got its good or bad bands, so it's just easier to listen and know for yourself.


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> 14. Don't be Dani Filth.



 If there's no a "66. Don't be Varg Vikernes."  too then that doesn't mean anything at all 

 And even if there is that, there still are many, Immortal, Old Mans Child, Satrycon, Trollech, etc etc.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 11, 2008)

One of my friends just recc'd me a band called Summoning.  Apparently it's the Black Metal band he thinks will appeal to me most due to their epic/fantasy vibe.  Thoughts?


----------



## Audrey (Sep 11, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> Alright then.  I'll just peruse your recs and see if I can get the gist.



Actually, listen to these albums:

Bathory - Blood Fire Death
Ulver - Bergtatt - Et eeventyr i 5 capitler 
Burzum - Filosofem
Darkthrone - Under a Funeral Moon
Arckanum - Negură Bunget
Blut aus Nord - Ultima Thul?e
Darkspace - Dark Space III
Negură Bunget - OM
Deathspell Omega - Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice
Lunar Aurora - Andacht

That's a much better overview of the genre as a whole, with both old and new albums.


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2008)

I kinda like Summoning. You should try Borknagar definitely, too.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 11, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> One of my friends just recc'd me a band called Summoning.  Apparently it's the Black Metal band he thinks will appeal to me most due to their epic/fantasy vibe.  Thoughts?



Summoning is also really easy to enjoy for people who don't know black metal. I'd recommend _Let Mortal Heroes Sing Their Fame_ in addition to the albums I just listed.

Like Trias said, Borknagar will also be worthwhile, though their later albums deviate from black metal.


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2008)

Deathspell Omega's flute parts are incredible.

 Apparently, how does Borknagar deviate from black metal? I think they do not. And I think that's good for Black Metal, since last albums would be of some incredible worth to black metal genre.

 I wouldn't really say getting acoustic makes them any less black metal. About %10 of the Death Metal songs are acoustic, and they're awesome. Does that make them any less Death Metal? I really think not.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 11, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Actually, listen to these albums:
> 
> Bathory - Blood Fire Death
> Ulver - Bergtatt - Et eeventyr i 5 capitler
> ...



Will do.  Thanks for the recs.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 11, 2008)

Trias said:


> Apparently, how does Borknagar deviate from black metal? I think they do not. And I think that's good for Black Metal, since last albums would be of some incredible worth to black metal genre.
> 
> I wouldn't really say getting acoustic makes them any less black metal. About %10 of the Death Metal songs are acoustic, and they're awesome. Does that make them any less Death Metal? I really think not.



They deviate from black metal in their later work. The later albums have black metal influences, yet that isn't the predominant sound on them. They'd probably best be labeled as Viking or folk metal with progressive and black metal influences. And of course, the acoustic album speaks for itself. I can understand you not seeing what I meant, however.


----------



## Prowler (Sep 11, 2008)

*I forgot to add "Twisted Sister" to my favorite list*


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 11, 2008)

That band is not metal.


----------



## Prowler (Sep 11, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> That band is not metal.


*Oh, sorry, I forgot this is only for metal. *


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, sorry, I forgot this? That's quite a long band name. It's probably not metal too.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 11, 2008)

Twisted Sister is metal, wtf.


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2008)

We were just mocking you.


----------



## Prowler (Sep 11, 2008)

*You guys are alright *


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 11, 2008)

Cell said:


> Twisted Sister is metal, wtf.



Oh. they're metal allright...G.L.A.M. Metal.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 11, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk_3Asdu8Hg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

DON'T laugh


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 11, 2008)

Ouch dude, my ears did not thank you for that torture.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank god I have Boris to save my ears.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Oh. they're metal allright...G.L.A.M. Metal.



Dee Snider can kick ass.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvx8KHX8_zQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 12, 2008)

anyone ever heard these guys?

vegan straight edge death metal/hardcore.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 12, 2008)

Dee Sneider fuckng owns.

Forget the loo, Twisted Sister are pretty fucking badass. And Dee is fucking awesome.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 12, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Dee Snider can kick ass.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvx8KHX8_zQ[/YOUTUBE]



He fucked him up.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 12, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Dee Snider can kick ass.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvx8KHX8_zQ[/YOUTUBE]



Dayum.

Reprisal was pretty good.  Fairly standard issue though, despite their apparent views on animal cruelty.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 12, 2008)

does anybody remember 'discordance axis'?

Agness Deyn

they have long since disbanded but the guitarist and singer have a new band called Gridlink.

i dont usually like music of this sub-genre but for some reason these guys stick out to me.

some asesino never hurts too

Agness Deyn


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 12, 2008)

HOLY FUCK! I love Discordance Axis and Gridlink. Haiyano Daisuki is also good, they've got members of DA.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Dee Snider can kick ass.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvx8KHX8_zQ[/YOUTUBE]



oO, that looked painfull being dropped like that.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 12, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> does anybody remember 'discordance axis'?
> 
> Agness Deyn
> 
> ...



You like Discordance Axis

You live in and around the london area

You are in a death metal band

You know Fleshrot

why the fuck have i never met you yet?!


----------



## Trias (Sep 12, 2008)

Watch out, Majestic, we suspect his sexual orientations change when he's drunk.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 12, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> You like Discordance Axis
> 
> You live in and around the london area
> 
> ...





i need to put together another fucking london show and buy you a drink dude.

i actually live a fair old way from london 

@trias- that's not why im buying drinks....honest 

i just got back from playing a gig actually...twas good


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 13, 2008)

To all death/black metal fans, what do you think about when you listen to...THIS?!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vko5XB6Ue_g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Where is your God now?


----------



## Audrey (Sep 13, 2008)

So what's the big deal about that video? Everyone knows thrash metal influenced a lot of later extreme metal. That isn't exactly obscure knowledge. I've even talked about it on this forum recently.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 13, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> To all death/black metal fans, what do you think about when you listen to...THIS?!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vko5XB6Ue_g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Where is your God now?



I was thinking:

"Righteo big man, but I still like death metal more than thrash, and your band (Exodus) isn't one of my favourite thrash metal bands."


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 13, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I was thinking:
> 
> "Righteo big man, but I still like death metal more than thrash, and your band (Exodus) isn't one of my favourite thrash metal bands."



At least respect Thrash for assisting of the foundation of Death/Black metal, you owe them at least that much.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't owe them anything. Thrash metal bands influenced death/black metal, but they didn't create it. The death/thrash musicians may have used ideas from thrash metal, but the sound they ended up creating was all their own, and thrash metal bands should take very little credit, if any at all. But they just seem to be get big headed about it.

They are basically saying "yeah, without us and our awesomeness there would be no death metal and stuff". 
Wrong, without bands like Possessed and Death morphing the thrash sound and adding in a heap of their own ideas, there would be no death metal.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 13, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> At least respect Thrash for assisting of the foundation of Death/Black metal, you owe them at least that much.



can't disagree with the guy, can't call exodus primarily repsonsible for the mass influence he speaks of, and not to mention the fact thrash evolved from punk not the other way around. but the guy has a fair point.

my band band keeps getting compared to them so i really should check them out properly.

people should check out a band called 'exactly violent style'

closest thing to sludge acid grind ive found. and japanese. unsurprisingly.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 13, 2008)

all this death metal talk reminds me to get off my ass and make another "essentials" pimp


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 13, 2008)

Do eet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## manos87 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so impatient about the new Gojira!

You godamn french ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hurry up!!


----------



## Trias (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmm, what's on your mind, Dave?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 13, 2008)

So I downloaded Galneryus' new album and listened to it for like 2 straight hours in an insomniac spree.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 13, 2008)

manos87 said:


> I'm so impatient about the new Gojira!
> 
> You godamn french ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hurry up!!



when is that coming out !!?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 13, 2008)

I am utterly shocked that Trias didn't come running from miles away to dance at the idea of me listening to power metal.


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 13, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> So I downloaded Galneryus' new album and listened to it for like 2 straight hours in an insomniac spree.



Galneryus are incredible man, the insomniac spree is just the beginning of it...the worst is yet to come


----------



## Audrey (Sep 13, 2008)

I now own one of my holy grails, which is _Folkloric Necro Metal_ by Sort Vokter.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 14, 2008)

escamoh said:


> when is that coming out !!?



I should have wish for a bag of gold!

It has leaked! I'm gonna listen to it pretty soon!


----------



## Trias (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, Yu, I was not online, I didn't even read that before now. Sadly, I've not been able to keep up with the news of the bands I like since I don't have that much time nowadays (my university is starting soon so I've to deal with its stuff, and I'm completely tidying my room, which is quite harder than its sounds) so, why don't *you* pimp it? You pimping power metal and I downloading power metal thanks to someone else, would be a great change for both of us, don't you think so?


----------



## Hiruko (Sep 14, 2008)

HOLY CRAP  WENT FOUR DAYS WITHOUT REALIZING GALNERYUS HAD A NEW ALBUM OUT. xD


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 14, 2008)

Trias said:


> Well, Yu, I was not online, I didn't even read that before now. Sadly, I've not been able to keep up with the news of the bands I like since I don't have that much time nowadays (my university is starting soon so I've to deal with its stuff, and I'm completely tidying my room, which is quite harder than its sounds) so, why don't *you* pimp it? You pimping power metal and I downloading power metal thanks to someone else, would be a great change for both of us, don't you think so?



Actually, you were online when I posted it. The green light was on and everything.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 14, 2008)

I think I finally found a band that I actually might like all tjhe tracks off 0o...
This far i've heard 4 tracks all been 
(Note I have never before liked everything from 1 musician)


Am I Blood - Gone with You (sounds like Metallica)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6KVs0q6nKw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


And for another sample:

Am I Blood - The Truth Inside The Dying Sun
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18BccEZ4F9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 14, 2008)

Even though I have some mixed feelings about new Gojira after first listen, it was still awesome. I LOVE the title track. The Art of Dying is so great too and the outro is really, really Porcupine Tree-esque, sounds really similar to Arriving Somewhere But Not Here. There were lots of other great songs and moments too. Some slower parts didn't really click with me and some of the riffs didn't impress me but overall, it's a really good album based on first listen. Time for another spin.


----------



## Trias (Sep 14, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> HOLY CRAP  WENT FOUR DAYS WITHOUT REALIZING GALNERYUS HAD A NEW ALBUM OUT. xD



 Wow, new Galneryus fans around here, I think? I think I had a fangasm.



Lord Yu said:


> Actually, you were online when I posted it. The green light was on and everything.



 Well, then I was obviously not looking in the MD. I'd have felt the words "Galneryus" being written if I were in the MD.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 14, 2008)

I like Galneryus.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 14, 2008)

I like Sculptured.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh and I love Minsk. Especially this album. I haven't stop listening to it since it was released



Any other admirers?


----------



## Trias (Sep 14, 2008)

I like Minsk's the ritual fires of abandonment, as well as Sculptured's Embodiement, but well, not as much as Galneryus. 

 Yu, you should really pimp the album. If not, then just upload for me/or send me the links.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 14, 2008)

How does the MD feel about Animosity?


----------



## manos87 (Sep 14, 2008)

I would take Yu's links too


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 14, 2008)

I saw Between The Buried and Me last night in Atlanta. They opened for The Black Dahlia Murder and Children Of Bodom. Just went to the show  see BTBAM saw a little bit of BDM and then left....


They fucking killed it I only wish they had played longer but being the opening act it couldnt be helped 

set list was
Foam Born(B)The Decade Of Statues
All Bodies
Prequel To The Sequel 
Roboturner
White Walls

one day i will get to see them play colors from start to finish but until then ill settle for the dvd in Oct.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 14, 2008)

You left in the middle of BDM? Should've gave me your ticket


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 14, 2008)

what can i say??? I stayed for most of their songs but after BTBAM they just seemed lackluster and I already knew I didnt like COB... but 25$ for 5 BTBAM songs is well worth it...
although I did have an issue with the order they chose. they started with foam born b?? why not just start with foam born (a) it makes more sense and would only add 2min 30secs to the set. next put the 2 tracks from alaska together for solidarity and then you could play the prequel to the sequel/viridian/white walls combo of awesomeness which would have added another mere 2 min+ to the set... with a grand total of 5 extra minutes which they could have just started a little early to compensate for..

tl;dr... btbam should hire me to write their set lists


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm seeing Between... on the 26th, hopefully.

I actually like Colorado.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 14, 2008)

enjoy your 5 songs


----------



## Scud (Sep 14, 2008)

BTBAM is one of those bands that really needs a solid hour to be fully appreciated. I really hope their set is more then 5 songs when I see them on October 9th.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 14, 2008)

christ, Animosity is one of the best "deathcore" bands I've heard. They're actually good.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 14, 2008)

Erik_Wright said:


> I saw Between The Buried and Me last night in Atlanta. They opened for The Black Dahlia Murder and Children Of Bodom. Just went to the show  see BTBAM saw a little bit of BDM and then left....
> 
> 
> They fucking killed it I only wish they had played longer but being the opening act it couldnt be helped
> ...



Dude, my friend saw them and they played half of _Colors_, half of _Silent Circus_, and a few songs off of _Antarctica_ 

he said it was awesome, plus they pretended they were going to play _Antarctica_, and then instead played _Mordecai_. I kinda wish I'd gone, but I didn't


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 15, 2008)

Is anyone into oldschool swedish deathmetal?

This project is just a couple of years old, called Death Breath and was created just for the fucking heck of it (including Micke andersson on guitar/drums from early Entombed/hellacopters).

Check out "Chopping spree" and "death breath"...sheer awesomeness really.



Heres the vid for Death Breath if you wanna look that up.
this video


----------



## Trias (Sep 15, 2008)

Swedish death? Fucking yes. Checking that out.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzB-3oKIfRw[/YOUTUBE]

Does this count as metal? 

And are you guys more into the trashy or more into the prog stuff?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 15, 2008)

Black/death/prog/post for me


----------



## manos87 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzB-3oKIfRw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Does this count as metal?
> 
> And are you guys more into the trashy or more into the prog stuff?



Van halen are more hard rock yet it's not wrong to call' em metal.

Certainly one very important and influencive band, with lots of success during its prime


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 15, 2008)

KentaLjung said:


> Is anyone into oldschool swedish deathmetal?
> 
> This project is just a couple of years old, called Death Breath and was created just for the fucking heck of it (including Micke andersson on guitar/drums from early Entombed/hellacopters).
> 
> ...



Heard about these guys a year or two ago. They're pretty damn good. Defo recommended for old school swedish death fans (such as myself).


----------



## escamoh (Sep 15, 2008)

Cell said:


> christ, Animosity is one of the best "deathcore" bands I've heard. They're actually good.



i've never really understood deathcore, is it like toned down death metal or something?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 15, 2008)

escamoh said:


> i've never really understood deathcore, is it like toned down death metal or something?



band that has punk and death metal inflections.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 15, 2008)

escamoh said:


> i've never really understood deathcore, is it like toned down death metal or something?



Basically a hybrid of death metal and hardcore.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 15, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Basically a hybrid of death metal and *hardcore*.





			
				Lamb said:
			
		

> band that has *punk* and death metal inflections.





Deathcore is a more toned down, more popular, brutal/melodic death metal - metalcore hybrid genre. It doesn't have anything to do with hardcore or punk.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2008)

We should just all listen to some Acid Bath instead.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 15, 2008)

Cell said:


> Deathcore is a more toned down, more popular, brutal/melodic death metal - metalcore hybrid genre. It doesn't have anything to do with hardcore or punk.



the suffix "-core" is generally used to refer to "hardcore" which is a sub-genre of punk, though most metalcore bands, from what I've noticed, tend more towards the post-hardcore side, than they do the hardcore side. :3


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2008)

Blue-core?

Hip-Core?

Klezmer-Core?

Avant-Core?

Symphonic-Core?

Orchestral-Core?

Afro-Core?

Bossa-Core?

Speed-Core?

Kraut-Core?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 15, 2008)

Can't forget Sadcore and Darkcore or Whalecore.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 15, 2008)

So that means Nu-Metal is _angstcore_?


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank God there's no such thing as Thrashcore..right guys..?

...Guys? 



Aokiji said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzB-3oKIfRw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Does this count as metal?
> 
> And are you guys more into the trashy or more into the prog stuff?



To be honest, it's somewhat difficult because it's like hard rock..yet it does have some principles of metal. They're still more metal than GnR though. I'm into Thrash though, so I'm into really heavy shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Can't forget Sadcore and Darkcore or Whalecore.



Or Retardcore



Daedus_Deminine said:


> So that means Nu-Metal is _angstcore_?



According to X, it's called gheycore.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 15, 2008)

Kvltcore! 

It's been done, but I forget the bands who've created this atrocity.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anybody actually like grindcore?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2008)

I do; I think Yu does.

I know destroy_musick does.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 15, 2008)

Plenty of people do, with destroy_musick being a particularly big fan of the genre.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 15, 2008)

Depends on the band, more of a mathcore guy, typically.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2008)

I BEAT YOU TO IT!

Geez, I agree with Yu, I need more Mutyumu.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 15, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I do; I think Yu does.
> 
> I know destroy_musick does.



I sure do.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Sep 15, 2008)

I personally can't stand most of it, hurts my ears, except for walking the cadaver and agoraphobic nosebleed.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2008)

All three of us; we're special.

I personally can't stand most techno. 

Everyone has stuff they dislike, quite honestly, regardless of how "open" they are.  It's called personal taste.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 15, 2008)

Vaginal Luftwaffe by Rompeprop is my new official party song.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 15, 2008)

MidnightToker426 said:


> I personally can't stand most of it, hurts my ears, except for walking the cadaver and agoraphobic nosebleed.



wtc is not fucking grindcore. they're just really bad deathcore.

agoraphobic nosebleed is ace, though, they have some good stuff.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 15, 2008)

324 is the only grindcore band i'm really really into.
i also like genghis tron but i guess they are cybergrind or something else i dunno.

which i guess reminds me...if anyone knows bands similar to 324 that'd be awesome, like with the vocals being deeper rather than shrieks and stuff


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 15, 2008)

genghis tron is too artsy fartsy to be grindcore.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2008)

lol calling music artsy fartsy



Progressive Symphonic Grindcore wtf


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2008)

...and The Mirimar Disaster deserves a well written pimp for Acid Bath fans.

Yay or nay?


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 16, 2008)

MidnightToker426 said:


> I personally can't stand most of it, hurts my ears, except for walking the cadaver and agoraphobic nosebleed.



Wow, I don't understand how most grindcore hurts your ears EXCEPT Waking The Cadaver. They sound absolutely horrible.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 16, 2008)

lol. I just started listening to Progressive metal seriously. Collecting artists now. First order of business: Downloading Dream Theater.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 16, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Wow, I don't understand how most grindcore hurts your ears EXCEPT Waking The Cadaver. They sound absolutely horrible.



Grindcore is a pretty sophisticated genre. You can take a look at Anal Cunt's song titles



*Spoiler*: __ 




I Sent a Thank You Card to the Guy Who Raped You
Hitler Was a Sensitive Man
You Robbed a Sperm Bank Because You're a Cum Guzzling ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
The Only Reason Men Talk to You is Because They Want to Get Laid, You Stupid Fucking Cunt
Tim is Gay
Kyle From Incantation Has a Moustache
Jack Kevorkian is Cool (lolz)
Everyone in the Underground Music Scene Is Stupid
Everyone in Anal Cunt Is Dumb

and tons of others.

But most of all the tracklisting of Anal Cunt's Picnic Of Love

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Picnic of Love" – 2:17 
"I Respect Your Feelings as a Woman and a Human" – 2:04 
"I Wanna Grow Old with You" – 2:51 
"Saving Ourselves for Marriage" – 3:07 
"Greed Is Something We Don't Need" – 3:13 
"Sorry I'm Not That Kind of Boy" – 2:38 
"I Couldn't Afford to Buy You a Present (So I Wrote You This Song)" – 3:27 
"I'd Love to Have Your Daughter's Hand in Marriage" – 1:51 
"My Woman, My Lover, My Friend" – 3:29 
"Waterfall Wishes" – 3:16 
"In My Heart There's a Star Named After You" – 5:59


----------



## manos87 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol calling music artsy fartsy
> 
> 
> 
> Progressive Symphonic Grindcore wtf



If it's nearly as god as Sabbat's original Dreamweaver (what an album!!) it will kick ass


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 16, 2008)

Krevorkian, you didn't like techno, right?

What about this:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3HxQKAeF3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trias (Sep 16, 2008)

Ahahaahahahhaha, Manos, what the hell, that suddenly cracked me up. 

 I sent a thank you card to the guy who raped you.... AHAHAH.  

 Man. Fucking priceless. Ahahaha.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 16, 2008)

Hate to sound like a broken record on this forum, but your recs thus far have left me in a semi aural-orgasmic state, and I shudder to think of all the other mainstream challenged acts that I've been missing out on simply due to being less informed.

With that in mind I ask the following...

Doom metal?

Bands I'm already well aware of:

Mourning Beloveth
Draconian
My Dying Bride
Swallow the Sun
Daylight Dies (doom-ish)
Funeral

Okay, so all I really know is Doom/Death.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 16, 2008)

Candlemass
Cathedral (more stoner inclined, but their first album is very much a doom record).


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2008)

Try Virgin Black -- I don't know how "Doom" they are, but they do contain obvious elements of Doom Metal, but along with Classical and Gothic connections.  Fucking good, though.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 17, 2008)

Agalloch for folk- and black metal-influenced doom with post-rock and ambient elements, and Empyrium for folk- and black metal-influenced doom with symphonic elements, though Empyrium's later albums are totally neofolk and not metal at all.



I'm actually hear to say Krallice really impresses me, and this is also interesting. It's cool how he has the entire thing memorized and plays it exactly in time with the drum machine:[YOUTUBE]-SunbqL3zXk[/YOUTUBE]

Aside from Krallice and Octis, this guy also has a band called Orthrelm, which is really weird and repetitive and "artistic," but this video proves he can actually play.


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 17, 2008)

Great thread!

I listen to Metallica, Trivium, Apocalyptica, Slipknot, Primal Fear, System of a Down, Korn, Children of Bodom and Rammstein


----------



## Trias (Sep 17, 2008)

In before teh flamefest.

 @Daedus / You should check out the Old Dead Tree. Actually, I should re-download them too. A new band with lots of potential, and you can literally hear them becoming immensely better at every new album. Lake of Tears is a must, so is Lacrimas Profundere, both of which underwent drastic changes in their later albums. I personally find LoT's new stuff interesting too, but LP became a retarded HIM-like band, and well. Just talkin about it makes me wanna smash something.  In any case. Disembowelment is an interesting band too, but what is called "funeral doom" might be mindfucking sometimes. You try it.


----------



## Goldenblade (Sep 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiaLOzP1lCA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJKQcVLz7S0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFd2N18jD88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Altron (Sep 17, 2008)

Goldenblade said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiaLOzP1lCA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJKQcVLz7S0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFd2N18jD88[/YOUTUBE]



oh man the last one


----------



## Daedus (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Try Virgin Black -- I don't know how "Doom" they are, but they do contain obvious elements of Doom Metal, but along with Classical and Gothic connections.  Fucking good, though.





Audrey said:


> Agalloch for folk- and black metal-influenced doom with post-rock and ambient elements, and Empyrium for folk- and black metal-influenced doom with symphonic elements, though Empyrium's later albums are totally neofolk and not metal at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Trias said:


> In before teh flamefest.
> 
> @Daedus / You should check out the Old Dead Tree. Actually, I should re-download them too. A new band with lots of potential, and you can literally hear them becoming immensely better at every new album. Lake of Tears is a must, so is Lacrimas Profundere, both of which underwent drastic changes in their later albums. I personally find LoT's new stuff interesting too, but LP became a retarded HIM-like band, and well. Just talkin about it makes me wanna smash something.  In any case. Disembowelment is an interesting band too, but what is called "funeral doom" might be mindfucking sometimes. You try it.



_This_ is why I love this place.   Thanks for the recs, guys.  Checking 'em out as we speak.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 17, 2008)

Trias said:


> In before teh flamefest.
> 
> @Daedus / You should check out the Old Dead Tree. Actually, I should re-download them too. A new band with lots of potential, and you can literally hear them becoming immensely better at every new album. Lake of Tears is a must, so is Lacrimas Profundere, both of which underwent drastic changes in their later albums. I personally find LoT's new stuff interesting too, but LP became a retarded HIM-like band, and well. Just talkin about it makes me wanna smash something.  In any case. Disembowelment is an interesting band too, but what is called "funeral doom" might be mindfucking sometimes. You try it.



The old dead tree is an awesome band. Thumbsup


----------



## Trias (Sep 17, 2008)

They fucking are. First album was somehow amateur to some degree, but its concept (the whole album is about the suicide of their first drummer friend) and harmony between music and the emotions its trying to express was enough to make it awesome. Technicality, composition, design, recording -I may pass those, but emotionally, it's one of the "fullest" albums I've ever heard. Other albums are not as emotional -that's not a bad thing, they've just failed to keep up the impossible- but the more professional atmosphere makes them awesome once again.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 17, 2008)

Any other *Dismember* fans here?


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 17, 2008)

Are there any other thrashheads here BESIDES myself?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 17, 2008)

_I love old school thrash, not this new shit man._


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 18, 2008)

I like a lot of thrash, I just don't limit myself to that genre only.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 18, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _I love old school thrash, not this new shit man._



I like old school thrash.

If "new" school thrash are bands like Lamb of God, Machine Head, The haunted, i like that one two 


btw, all of you who like old school thrash do listen to this:


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 18, 2008)

*Origin* = win


----------



## Endzeit (Sep 18, 2008)

yey metal!!!! 

my fav bands:

Cradle of filth
Dimmu borgir 
behemoth
Cannibal corpse
dark funeral
1349
rotting christ

and so on....


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually, I restate:

*Origin* = fucking epic win.

Antithesis has jumped up to be among my favourites of the year.


----------



## Trias (Sep 18, 2008)

CYNIC'S TRACED IN AIR HAS LEAKED!​
 I'm just downloading it right now, and my doodz are saying that it even surpasses Focus. I'm about to die right now...ahsduoqwğeoqhğdouqıDHW IOUHAOUID FUCK YESğuhqw oeugqwhğhdou .asdkjasidlk qwhjalşdjw....: WIHAIsa?dsd.

 I'm pimping it as soon as I get it and give it a spin... but It'll be a long time before I can write any review... so I might just pimp it as soon as downloading finishes...

 maybe I should actually make a thread for it, if people can make one damn thread for a sell-out bands every damn song, it shouldn't be too much for a band like cynic to have a thread for its new album.

 apparently, my hands are trembling, hahhah. holy shit.

 asdasdasdasdasd


----------



## Scud (Sep 18, 2008)

Trias, there are times when I disagree with what you say. But right now, I fucking love you.

As soon as I'm out of class, I'm downloading it.


----------



## Trias (Sep 18, 2008)

Right now I can't send it to the first pimping group, because Mael has disabled accept new pms option, and the listing is based on user ID's so I can't exclude him. And I can't use the names themselves as members have changed their names so I have to use their ID's on the list. If anyone can give me a proper list with Mael excluded, I can send it. If not, well, we'll have to wait till Dave fixes the list.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 18, 2008)

Traced in Air's opener was WOW. Seriously, I'm fucking loving this so far.

And they are opening for Opeth with The Ocean when I'm seeing them in December. I AM IN HEAVEN.


----------



## Trias (Sep 18, 2008)

Soundscapes, some oriental stuff (sounds Hindu to me, I'm not sure) and much more.

 I've spinned it like about two times, and I'm fucking impressed. I'm not sure if it's better than Focus, but I don't think it's anything less. There isn't a song like How Could I in this album, but I think the expression of the "softer side of Cynic" was portrayed much better in this album. I'm shocked at the difference between live and studio versions of Evolutionary Sleeper -studio version is awesome, but live version was incredible. Many parts were different, I'm sure there was not a conscious change, but live version was just how it came out when playing a new song after many years. There are just a few handful bands that make awesome songs incredible in the live performance, and honestly, it was so good that I prefer listening to live version instead of the studio one.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 18, 2008)

Loved the album. More details after I give it a few more listens.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 18, 2008)

After first spin, A++ album. Too short but the awesomeness makes up for it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 18, 2008)

I just realized how much The Space for This' intro reminds me of maudlin of the Well.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 18, 2008)

manos87 said:


> I like old school thrash.
> 
> If "new" school thrash are bands like *Lamb of God, Machine Head*, The haunted, i like that one two
> 
> ...


_I agree with those 2 bands, if they consider themselves thrash. _

_Sabbat? looks good, i'll look into them._


----------



## Audrey (Sep 18, 2008)

Trias, if you still need a modified version of the first pimp list sans Mael, click =57062&userid[]=43688&userid[]=12571&userid[]=107063&userid[]=255&userid[]=71433&userid[]=12896&userid[]=53004&userid[]=29136&userid[]=17183&userid[]=15970&userid[]=101561&userid[]=33557&userid[]=275&userid[]=47102&userid[]=79159&userid[]=23457&userid[]=21377&userid[]=41165&userid[]=31526&userid[]=15149&userid[]=16328&userid[]=62246&userid[]=64113&userid[]=519&userid[]=14460&userid[]=69859&userid[]=65384&userid[]=8200&userid[]=101488&userid[]=110950&userid[]=11578&userid[]=34444&userid[]=112039&userid[]=58610&userid[]=38513&userid[]=121728&userid[]=16027&userid[]=30466&userid[]=29116&userid[]=10264&userid[]=23660&userid[]=3675&userid[]=17663&userid[]=52835userid[]=122488&userid[]=35050"]here.


----------



## Trias (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool, that'll do it.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 18, 2008)

Is the new DEP any good? Send it my way if you can.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 18, 2008)

If by DEP you mean Dillinger and if by new you mean Ire Works, hell yes. It's awesome.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, ire works their newest album...I didn't really listen to it when it came out except for black bubblegum and when they played their newest stuff at warped it sounded good.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 18, 2008)

_DEP rules! Ire Works kicks ass, it's a must play._


----------



## Scud (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm really psyched right now. I've got the new Cynic album waiting in my inbox for me when I get back to my dorm, and I'm seeing Opeth tonight at the Nokia.

Today is a very good day.


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 18, 2008)

Tatumaru said:


> I'm really psyched right now. I've got the new Cynic album waiting in my inbox for me when I get back to my dorm, and I'm seeing Opeth tonight at the Nokia.
> 
> Today is a very good day.



You're seeing them tonight?
bleh...I gotta wait til december 17, you gotta tell us how they preformed the songs from new album, and the bandmembers aswell dude!


----------



## Scud (Sep 18, 2008)

I will man. I'm really looking foward to it this time because it's the first time I've seen them since Peter and Lopez left the band. I'm not sure what set list they've been using on this tour but I hope they play The Lotus Eater. I'm very interested in seeing how well they play that one live.

I can't say I'm excited for the openers though. High on Fire and some other band I haven't really heard of before. I guess I'll have to wait till I see Amon Amarth in October for a quality opening act.


----------



## Choshino (Sep 18, 2008)

Okey are u guys talking about serious raw death metal ? , then I got the bands , My favorite bands is: Death in my soul, RIP Chuck, Pantera in my heart, RIP Dime. Black label society everyboy loves Zakk Wylde , Cannibal Corpse, Deicide (Glen benton for president), Amon Amarth, Dimmu Borgir, Children of Bodom, Slayer, Raised fist, Hatebreed, Lamb Of God, Slipnot, Opeth, Arch enemy, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Satyricon, Dio, Meatloaf xD, Nile, Meshuggah och Slayer. Everybody pay your dept to Chuck Chuldiner och "Dimebag"/"Diamond" Darrell Lance Abbott. <3<3 and a small heart for Zakk Wylde<3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 18, 2008)

Choshino said:


> Okey are u guys talking about serious raw death metal ? , then I got the bands , My favorite bands is: Death in my soul, RIP Chuck, Pantera in my heart, RIP Dime. Black label society everyboy loves Zakk Wylde , Cannibal Corpse, Deicide (Glen benton for president), Amon Amarth, Dimmu Borgir, Children of Bodom, Slayer, Raised fist, Hatebreed, Lamb Of God, Slipnot, Opeth, Arch enemy, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Satyricon, Dio, Meatloaf xD, Nile, Meshuggah och Slayer. Everybody pay your dept to Chuck Chuldiner och "Dimebag"/"Diamond" Darrell Lance Abbott. <3<3 and a small heart for Zakk Wylde<3



Dimebag is over rated.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll admit I laughed when he died. Happened right here in Columbus I think.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 18, 2008)

i love how he makes us pay our debt to Dimebag and Chuck, as if we have no idea who they are.

Shit, this is coming from a guy who made a Death thread to commemorate the 5 year anniversary of his death 

Also:



To be uploaded in 20 minutes


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 18, 2008)

Several times have I thought about making sacrifices to Chuck. I don't take by my jesting at Dimebag though. I'm a filthy cunt I know.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 18, 2008)

does anybody here like will haven?
 the technicality certainly isnt their selling point, but 'carpe diem' is one album you should check out.

another is The legion, swedish black/death metal band signed to listenable records, all the ferocity of black metal yet with the speed and tech standards expected from your above average death metal band, good mix.

and finally please somebody tell me they are aware of Happy face, and or Le scrawl.

check zem oot.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 18, 2008)

I have an album by Le Scrawl.


----------



## Trias (Sep 18, 2008)

Wut, Yu did find a death amusing yet again? Surprising news!

 Oh, and the Berzerker has new stuff? First Cynic and now this?

 What's next? If it's anything less than X Japan's new album, I don't think it will affect me at all after all these.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 18, 2008)

Ironically, the dimebag bashing started before I was dead inside or even really before I started actively listening to metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 18, 2008)

Prefer Burning Moon Sickness.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 18, 2008)

I downloaded an Ildjarn tribute album for fun, but it actually has good bands on it, including Urfaust and Leviathan.


----------



## Altron (Sep 18, 2008)

Anybody hear of/is a fan of Nomans Land?

[YOUTUBE]iCPm2LvAuoE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]q3GH_3_Xt9U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6oZk-bSIJE8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9Qte7aH1NJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Christian Älvestam left Scar Symmetry. I think Unmoored was a better band hopefully he goes back to them.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 18, 2008)

The new Ca?na album is clearly his best work to date.


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 19, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Christian ?lvestam left Scar Symmetry. I think Unmoored was a better band hopefully he goes back to them.



I havent heard unmoored yet but for me, his departure with scar symmetry was a fist in my eye. 
They were inventive and a great band overall, who can possibly replace him?


----------



## Daedus (Sep 19, 2008)

KentaLjung said:


> I havent heard unmoored yet but for me, his departure with scar symmetry was a fist in my eye.
> They were inventive and a great band overall, who can possibly replace him?



Oh man.  I hadn't even heard that he left.  Sonava-bitch.

New vocalists rarely work well; too often they completely change the band's sound.

On a lighter note:  I've managed to score tickets to the Human Abstract and Dir en grey show this November.  Should be some good times.


----------



## Trias (Sep 19, 2008)

Hell, I'm so jealous. I'll be seeing Dir En Grey in several years, if I'm lucky. Lol.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 19, 2008)

Today I learned I fucking love Death's cover of Painkiller.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 19, 2008)

Dir en Grey are rather awesome live. That said, some of the crowd were at least as baffled by them as they were enjoying it. I think, since it was a festival, many people just decided to go see it for the novelty of a crazy Japanese band. Not say they were badly received: far from it actually.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 19, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Today I learned I fucking love Death's cover of Painkiller.



I actually can't stand it... I dunno why.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 20, 2008)

In less than a month from now I'm gonna see Mekong Delta live!

Some heads are gonna roll


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 20, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Today I learned I fucking love Death's cover of Painkiller.



As do I. I actually think it tops the original.


----------



## Trias (Sep 20, 2008)

It does, but its brutals are the worst of what Chuck could do.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 20, 2008)

Omg, I finally found all the Vader I had lost somewhere in the depths of my CD-R pile from ages ago. I'm so happy


----------



## Daedus (Sep 21, 2008)

Galneryus does Stratovarius' Black Diamond.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEdu-GfA5QE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

If Timo Kotipelto had been doing the vocals on this, I pretty much would've come on the spot.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 21, 2008)

put away the peanuts.

Wait, I have say something on topic. I was eating peanuts.

Nice cover.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 21, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> As do I. I actually think it tops the original.



Talk about an overestimation.


----------



## atomsk156 (Sep 21, 2008)

I just looked through the first few pages but there is a band i just started listening to that are awesome and they have a hot chick lead singer that can really scream. They're called In This Moment, i haven't seen them listed and wanted to let ya'll know about them and check them out


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 21, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Talk about an overestimation.



Actually, I think it fucking stomps all over the original, I just thought you might be able to respect my opinion a bit better if I toned it down a bit.



> I just looked through the first few pages but there is a band i just started listening to that are awesome and they have a hot chick lead singer that can really scream. They're called In This Moment, i haven't seen them listed and wanted to let ya'll know about them and check them out



I've heard them before, they just sounded like incredibly generic metalcore to me, and I actually thought the vocals sounded horrible.


----------



## Trias (Sep 21, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> Galneryus does Stratovarius' Black Diamond.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEdu-GfA5QE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If Timo Kotipelto had been doing the vocals on this, I pretty much would've come on the spot.



 You've seem to have liked Galneryus quite a bit, I'm glad. 

 I've been trying to find mp3 version of that song, I don't have that in my archieve.

 Apparently, it's funny how my favourite bands keep covering great songs I like. (I don't like Stratovarius all that much, but Black Diamond is very special.) Other case I can remember was Gamma Ray covering It's A Sin from Pet Shop Boys, the very first band I listened to. Gamma Ray is one of my most favourite bands, too.



Painkiller said:


> Talk about an overestimation.



 Yeah, because it's the goddamn Judas Priest, so it can't be topped, right? 

 Let me tell you, not only that Painkiller cover tops the original, but also Death tops Judas Priest in every possible aspect of music.

 Now gtfo, really.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 21, 2008)

I'LL HOP ON THIS TRAIN!

Judas Priest sucks.


----------



## Trias (Sep 21, 2008)

It sucks more than Heather Brooke.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm getting a deja vu here.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 21, 2008)

Happy face?

before they changed singers anyway...


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 21, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Actually, I think it fucking stomps all over the original, I just thought you might be able to respect my opinion a bit better if I toned it down a bit.



Just because Rob doesn't sing like he's getting mutilated, right...



Trias said:


> Yeah, because it's the goddamn Judas Priest, so it can't be topped, right?
> 
> Let me tell you, not only that Painkiller cover tops the original, but also Death tops Judas Priest in every possible aspect of music.
> 
> Now gtfo, really.



Are you kidding me? Saying Death > Priest is like saying Possessed > Sabbath, which, quite frankly, makes no sense. The fact that they even covered Priest means that they would, without a doubt, suck every one of the band members' dicks.


----------



## Trias (Sep 21, 2008)

...retard-o-meter gets so high on this guy that it literally prevents any discussion.


----------



## Vongola (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey guys.

Listening to the new Berzerker album, fucking killer.


----------



## Trias (Sep 21, 2008)

So much for Dave's pimp, geez.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 21, 2008)

Hahahahhahaah

Funny shit.

Ahh.

*The Lord Weird Slough Feg* need a lot more love in here.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 21, 2008)

Never heard of them before the radio show. Pimp some.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 21, 2008)

I have Traveller by them but I haven't listened to it in like 4 years so I don't even remember what they sound like. I'll add it to my playlist.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 21, 2008)

It looks as though this is needed.

I suppose I must.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 21, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> Happy face?
> 
> before they changed singers anyway...



Hmm, never liked Happy Face, they sound way too much like a lesser Dying Fetus to me, and a pretty dull one at that.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 21, 2008)

Trias said:


> ...retard-o-meter gets so high on this guy that it literally prevents any discussion.



Or it's the fact that you don't appreciate the greats. Doesn't surprise me, since you only talk about Death/Black Metal in here, completely disregarding the OTHER genres of metal.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 21, 2008)

what you need to understand is that just because we talk about the sub-genres we really like, and not so much the others, doesn't mean we don't appreciate them. You aren't appreciating the greats of death or black metal, so stop whining about us not sucking Judas Priest and Metallica's cocks like you do.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 21, 2008)

Acknowledging a band's influence on your music by covering one of their songs isn't the same thing as saying that band is better than you, nor does it prove that they are. The guys in Death were definitely better instrumentalists than Judas Priest.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 21, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Acknowledging a band's influence on your music by covering one of their songs isn't the same thing as saying that band is better than you, nor does it prove that they are. The guys in Death were definitely better instrumentalists than Judas Priest.



every sentence filled to the brim with truth!


also ive never seen someone so unaccepting of other peoples opinion...


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 21, 2008)

This message is hidden because Painkiller is on your ignore list. 

This is the solemn answer.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 21, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> what you need to understand is that just because we talk about the sub-genres we really like, and not so much the others, doesn't mean we don't appreciate them. You aren't appreciating the greats of death or black metal, so stop whining about us not sucking Judas Priest and Metallica's cocks like you do.



You think I don't know anything about Gorgoroth? Immortal? Cannibal Corpse? Burzum? Dark Throne? Emperor?

Maybe if you appreciated a little of what I listened to I wouldn't act like such a prick.



Audrey said:


> Acknowledging a band's influence on your music by covering one of their songs isn't the same thing as saying that band is better than you, nor does it prove that they are. The guys in Death were definitely better instrumentalists than Judas Priest.



Prove it.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 21, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> You think I don't know anything about Gorgoroth? Immortal? Cannibal Corpse? Burzum? Dark Throne? Emperor?
> 
> Maybe if you appreciated a little of what I listened to I wouldn't act like such a prick.



I do appreciate what you listen to. I fucking love Slayer, I appreciate Judas Priest, I like Metallica. And knowing about bands doesn't equal appreciation of them. You just rattled off the most well known death and black metal bands, not the greats.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Prove it.



The proof lies in the fact that no Judas Priest album is played with the level of technicality and musicianship as some of Death's albums. I don't need to say any more than that, since you can't prove me wrong as everything has conveniently been recorded for your listening pleasure.

Coincidentally, by the logic you expressed earlier, Judas Priest isn't as good as Joan Baez or Chuck Berry and the band members want to be as good as them because they covered songs by those artists.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> You think I don't know anything about Gorgoroth? Immortal? Cannibal Corpse? Burzum? Dark Throne? Emperor?



Oh, and big deal, you know a bunch of the most well-known black and death metal bands, and can't even spell Darkthrone right.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 22, 2008)

I checked out Sirenia and Tristania, found them both to be enjoyable.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 22, 2008)

> Talk about an overestimation.


Prove it.

HEY LOOK THIS WORKS BOTH WAYS.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 22, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> Hahahahhahaah
> 
> Funny shit.
> 
> ...



At last, I thought for an instance that anything without growls is not meant to be discussed in this thread 

The lord weird slough feg is an incredible band. Traveller and Twilight of the Idols are great albums, and so is their 2007 release Hardworlder which is a bit more 70s oriented.


BUT, their let's say brother band, Hammers of Misfortune (ok I agree the name sucks) is one AWESOME band. They've got 3 releases so far, and each one of them is a lesson of how to play heavy metal with EXTREME quality and many many influences. Btw, today I read that in one month from now we shall be awaiting their new album. For now I propose to you the incredible "The Locust Years". Oh and you should pay attention to the lyrics too.


----------



## Trias (Sep 22, 2008)

wut, Audrey defending technicality? 

 And lol, the guy actually said I talk nothing but Death/Black metal. I mean, Death is one of my favourite genres (but not as much as Power or Prog, as everyone knows) but Black? lol. Along with Grind, and Metalcore, one of the least I like/listen to/like about. And guy actually said that, lmao.

 Painkiller, really, you're just a little prick, a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Chris Crocker is a big burly manly man compared to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like you, really.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 22, 2008)

Painkiller is an oldfag. He only listens to old heavy/thrash metal, and if you listen to anything that has a bit of progression he attacks you.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 22, 2008)

Audrey said:


> The proof lies in the fact that no Judas Priest album is played with the level of technicality and musicianship as some of Death's albums. I don't need to say any more than that, since you can't prove me wrong as everything has conveniently been recorded for your listening pleasure.
> 
> Coincidentally, by the logic you expressed earlier, Judas Priest isn't as good as Joan Baez or Chuck Berry and the band members want to be as good as them because they covered songs by those artists.



Right, because doing their version of Diamonds & Rust automatically makes them inspired by Joan Baez? 



Audrey said:


> Oh, and big deal, you know a bunch of the most well-known black and death metal bands, and can't even spell Darkthrone right.



Well excuse me if I'm not perfect wiht spelling.



Trias said:


> wut, Audrey defending technicality?
> 
> And lol, the guy actually said I talk nothing but Death/Black metal. I mean, Death is one of my favourite genres (but not as much as Power or Prog, as everyone knows) but Black? lol. Along with Grind, and Metalcore, one of the least I like/listen to/like about. And guy actually said that, lmao.
> 
> Painkiller, really, you're just a little prick, a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Chris Crocker is a big burly manly man compared to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like you, really.



Except Crocker jacks off to Britney Spears music, I like old/new school thrash. Which..new school thrash is actually..listenable compared to this new school insert metal sub-genre music.



Cell said:


> Painkiller is an oldfag. He only listens to old heavy/thrash metal, and if you listen to anything that has a bit of progression he attacks you.



Nostalgia aside, thrash is a very interesting sub-genre.


----------



## Trias (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, interesting my ass, the same kind of sound with same concepts for 30 years. It is as interesting as a hypothetical McCainXBush sex tape.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually I think a McCainxBush sex tape would be quite hilarious.


----------



## Trias (Sep 22, 2008)

I know, I've just found the link on 4chan. Really, internat. lulz.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 22, 2008)

Now, now, Trias, haven't you heard Watchtower or Sadus? Thrash metal is an awesome genre. But, I'd much rather listen to newer metal bands that listen to nu-thrash metal. It's all boring.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 22, 2008)

Cell said:


> Now, now, Trias, haven't you heard Watchtower or Sadus? Thrash metal is an awesome genre. But, I'd much rather listen to newer metal bands that listen to nu-thrash metal. It's all boring.



...Dude, there's no such thing as nu-Thrash. Unless you mean bands like Warbringer and Eville, which actually..fucking kick ass.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 22, 2008)

nu-thrash meaning all of the new thrash metal bands. it's so played out and boring. if i wanted to listen to thrash metal, i'd listen to 80s thrash metal not new stuff. genres progress.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 22, 2008)

Cell said:


> nu-thrash meaning all of the new thrash metal bands. it's so played out and boring. if i wanted to listen to thrash metal, i'd listen to 80s thrash metal not new stuff. genres progress.



Give a name of a new thrash band.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 22, 2008)

Violator. They're good, but they sound just like D.R.I.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 22, 2008)

Cell said:


> Violator. They're good, but they sound just like D.R.I.



Well not every band is gonna have original sounding material, evne if they try to.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 22, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Right, because doing their version of Diamonds & Rust automatically makes them inspired by Joan Baez?



According to you, bands who cover songs automatically wish they were as good as the band whose songs they're covering, so yes.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess mind numbing debates are better than nothing...


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 22, 2008)

Audrey said:


> According to you, bands who cover songs automatically wish they were as good as the band whose songs they're covering, so yes.



They only did it to do a heavy metal rendition of the song.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 22, 2008)

Then maybe Death only covered "Painkiller" to do a death metal rendition of that song.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 22, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Then maybe Death only covered "Painkiller" to do a death metal rendition of that song.



Or maybe it's because they actually were inspired by the music Priest wrote.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2008)

_U know it's funny, i agree with PK on alot of stuff but i find myself agreeing with people like Audrey...uh, i'm disgusted with myself now._


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you finally found a brain?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2008)

_Haha! You know i might have..._

_I still say you guys are far too elitist for my taste and your finicky taste in what is or isn't metal, not to mention your whoring of these goddamn sub-genre titles (metal is metal, no need for fancy titles) is our dividing line._


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 23, 2008)

Did you know having a link to a pornsite(Suicide Girls) in your sig is a bannable offense?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2008)

_It's not porn. It's a site for centerfolds, so if by definition you count that as porn then yes i know that..._


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 23, 2008)

It's basically soft porn. Exposed breasts and things will bring down the banhammer faster than you can say Thor.


----------



## Altron (Sep 23, 2008)

Anybody here heard of/listen to Deadlock?

)

[YOUTUBE]moAzgRT5HqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 23, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _U know it's funny, i agree with PK on alot of stuff *but i find myself agreeing with people like Audrey*...uh, *i'm disgusted with myself now*._



You got a problem with Audrey?


----------



## Trias (Sep 23, 2008)

Ahahaha, Yu just made me laugh a lot. Link has vanished already. _Will bring down the banhammer faster than you can say Thor_, ahaha.  Golden.

 And Cell, dude, Watchtower is not trash. It has some trash taste in it but it being trash? Wtf are you smoking? And lol, I do not dislike all the trash bands, hell, I really like Megadeth, Anthrax, Slayer, and stuff. Even one of my most favourite bands, Cynic, had lots of trash influence in their early stuff. But retardedly listening only to trash metal and whoring stuff like Judas Priest and Metallica is simply retarded, and that kind of trash is just... trash. Heh.

 And lol at people who call us sub-genre whores, while not listening to anything other than some trash bands and 3rd class MTV bands, or in cases like metallica, both.


----------



## Trias (Sep 23, 2008)

And hah, Vaarsuvius just disintegrated the goddamn guy. Haha.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 23, 2008)

Sub-genre whores, what the fuck.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 23, 2008)

Cell, how about some progressive thrash by the legendary Mekong Delta?

Dances of death (1990)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2008)

Cell said:


> You got a problem with Audrey?


_Personally yes, we disagree on most everything. _

_@ Trias, Thor's serious buisness _


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 23, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Sub-genre whores, what the fuck.



I think he might mean Doc and I's eternal search for more and more obscure subgenres.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2008)

_What i mean by that is metal is metal, there's no need to label a new brand of sub-genre every fucking time some one does something a little different. Even the most minute details inspire some douchebag to label it a sub-genre._

_It should be the band's say, and not anyone else, as to what genre they are. For example, many ask what metal genre Motorhead is, yet Lemmy always insists they are just rock n' roll. As such, i consider them rock and nothing else. I like to think of metal in a much simpler fashion then all this sub-genre dispute crap. Afterall Metal is Metal to me..._


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 23, 2008)

Which is why Rompeprop rule


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 23, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _Personally yes, we disagree on most everything. _



then i suggest you gtfo the MD because a good bunch of us think audrey is quite nice. 

and i happen to love brutal slamming guttural brutal raw thrashing passionate raging deathgrind-thrashcore/powerviolence with elements of jazzgrind, experimental brutal cyber deathcore, soaked in whiskey with old-school doom metal and new-school sludgecore leanings. am i a genre whore now? 

@dave; rompeprop rule no matter what, really.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2008)

Cell said:


> then i suggest you gtfo the MD because a good bunch of us think audrey is quite nice.


_Nah, i think i'll stay i like it here. _



> and i happen to love brutal slamming guttural brutal raw thrashing passionate raging deathgrind-thrashcore/powerviolence with elements of jazzgrind, experimental brutal cyber deathcore, soaked in whiskey with old-school doom metal and new-school sludgecore leanings. am i a genre whore now?


_Yes, yes you are._


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 23, 2008)

that is my what my band plays, by the way. our bassist also likes spastic metalcore, so that should be in there too.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2008)

_Haha! Seriously? Well if that's what you guys want to call yourselves by all means go ahead, but i'd still call you plain Metal, that's good enough for me._


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 23, 2008)

okay, what if you came on here and said: "hey, could you guys recommend me some good metal?" it'd be such a huge thing to do. sub-genres are good for describing bands.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2008)

_Basic genres like, Black Metal, Death Metal, etc. and such are useful for that purpose. But breaking it down beyond that is pointless, like Melo-death, Symphonic (insert random adjective) Metal. I just don't see the point._

_I'm fine with the basic, universally excepted genres though._


----------



## Audrey (Sep 23, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Or maybe it's because they actually were inspired by the music Priest wrote.



So being inspired by something means you wish you were as good as it now? I didn't know that. 



Joe Gear said:


> _U know it's funny, i agree with PK on alot of stuff but i find myself agreeing with people like Audrey...uh, i'm disgusted with myself now._



It's not my fault that you just now realized that I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 23, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _Basic genres like, Black Metal, Death Metal, etc. and such are useful for that purpose. But breaking it down beyond that is pointless, like Melo-death, Symphonic (insert random adjective) Metal. I just don't see the point._
> 
> _I'm fine with the basic, universally excepted genres though._



melo-death is a universally accepted genre though


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 23, 2008)

Melodic and symphonic death metal are widely accepted and legitimate genres compared to shit like "blackened drone-doom with atmospheric influences". They aren't even genres, more of stylistic leanings. I mean they really do speak for themselves. Melodic death metal is death metal with melodic elements and symphonic death metal is death metal with symphonic elements.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2008)

What does universally entail, though?

Neo-Avant-Garde-Progressive-Technical-Deathgrind?


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 23, 2008)

So why does the moment that you get aspects of normally atypical in the genre becoming more common it warrant a new genre? Genres are overarching things, not meant for meticulous description, and too often when it gets precise do you see bands' sound being dictated by it. The problem I have with the popular treatment of genres is that there seems to be the assumption that all genres are stagnant and have a set sound.

That said, I am presuming that these problems would not occur were there to be fewer genres, which is not necessarily how things would work out.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2008)

I think X put it well;

Technical Death Metal is really just Death Metal with certain stylistic leanings, the would go for Symphonic Black metal and so forth.  But I love pigeonholing, so I will never cease to create needlessly intricate and obscure genres of music that may or may not overlap.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 23, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> So why does the moment that you get aspects of normally atypical in the genre becoming more common it warrant a new genre? Genres are overarching things, not meant for meticulous description, and too often when it gets precise do you see bands' sound being dictated by it. The problem I have with the popular treatment of genres is that there seems to be the assumption that all genres are stagnant and have a set sound.
> 
> That said, I am presuming that these problems would not occur were there to be fewer genres, which is not necessarily how things would work out.



That;s making the pure assumption that bands go out there way to just set themselves in stones to genres.

Genres came before the bands, so saying there should be fewer genres is a moot point, it's musicians and fans that label and create genre taggings anyway. I try not to think too much about them (though im quite good at pigeonholing myself), its just for cataloging and for nice differentiation. For instance, if everything in grindcore was labelled "grindcore", i'd have a hard time finding a band that sounded alot like Kindergarten Hazing Ritual because it wasn't defined.

Genre naming shouldn't be something to just simply slap on a band a move on, but should give a nice clear indication of how a band sounds from the scratched surface. Anything beyond that is picky and elitist


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm sorry for interrupting this rather interesting genre discussion, but I have an experience to share, if anyone actually like this band.

Nothing terribly interesting or very new though, since it was yesterday,
just wanna let you know that if MESHUGGAH is having a gig near you, dont fucking dare to miss out on it .

"Heavy" has a new meaning with these guys, on studio album they can appear rather dull and lacking in variation in the long run, but this was beyond awesome to be honest. 
Meshuggah Live should not be missed cause of lack of motivation, its worth the cash, and I speaketh the truth 

Constant simultaneous headbanging to riffs pounding hard and so uneven its like standing in the middle of a controlled earthquake.
This combined with a possessed singer with no intentions of holding back, made this concert pretty epic.
They chose great songs, and preformed without any mentionable flaws, the sound wasnt the best but hey, what can you do?

Sorry for the sudden outburst, had to get that off my chest 
cheers


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone who calls Meshuggah's albums dull just doesn't get them.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Anyone who calls Meshuggah's albums dull just doesn't get them.



Meshuggah's albums are lackadaisical.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 23, 2008)

go back to your prog..... dont do this


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> go back to your prog..... dont do this



No no, I circumvented your conditions for "not getting" Meshuggah, while still calling them dull, in a sense.  But you didn't get it. 

I like Meshuggah quite a bit, actually.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

I find a total lack of metal lovers at Radford Univ. which saddens me 
This town is fucking filled with Christians and Pop/rock lovers


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 23, 2008)

new *Cynic* album is good, but theyve lost a lot of their heaviness and it is short in duration


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 23, 2008)

Audrey said:


> So being inspired by something means you wish you were as good as it now? I didn't know that.



And you're calling me stupid?


----------



## Trias (Sep 23, 2008)

Chris Impellitteri goes to Church 5 times a week and is a guitar god. That was the time when I wondered if I should've just tried that instead of working hard on my guitar techniques, too.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

Trias said:


> Chris Impellitteri goes to Church 5 times a week and is a guitar god. That was the time when I wondered if I should've just tried that instead of working hard on my guitar techniques, too.


xD

There's quite a few Christians I know that are very good at guitar too but they all seem to hate metal...


----------



## Trias (Sep 23, 2008)

Erik_Wright said:


> new *Cynic* album is good, but theyve lost a lot of their heaviness and it is short in duration



 Now now, yes, they do not have songs with only brutal vocals (like they had in Focus) but they also do not have very soft songs the first album had, too. I'd say this is not a loss of heaviness, but being more moderate on how heavy and how soft they get.

 But hell, it's really short. But it always is. I mean, is there anyone that'd think an album of any length would be sufficient? It's never enough. At least for me.



Painkiller said:


> And you're calling me stupid?



 I don't think she does. That'd be me that calls you that.


----------



## Trias (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, I really don't think the whole goddamn metal community consists solely of non-christians. So I think you just have to search a bit.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 23, 2008)

CX said:


> xD
> 
> There's quite a few Christians I know that are very good at guitar too but they all seem to hate metal...



I happen to be a Christian, yet I play guitar and I listen to metal.



Trias said:


> I don't think she does. That'd be me that calls you that.



Then you'd be wrongly calling me such.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

I've searched quite a lot.
It maybe is an attribute only local to Radford though...

Is Dragonforce Grindcore?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 23, 2008)

> Is Dragonforce Grindcore?



...


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 23, 2008)

CX said:


> I've searched quite a lot.
> It maybe is an attribute only local to Radford though...
> 
> Is Dragonforce Grindcore?



Jesus Christ on a stump I almost threw up. They're power metal.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 23, 2008)

Erik_Wright said:


> new *Cynic* album is good, but theyve lost a lot of their heaviness and it is short in duration



Well I should remind you the duration of Focus!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't know that's why I asked dammit


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 23, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> That;s making the pure assumption that bands go out there way to just set themselves in stones to genres.
> 
> Genres came before the bands, so saying there should be fewer genres is a moot point, it's musicians and fans that label and create genre taggings anyway. I try not to think too much about them (though im quite good at pigeonholing myself), its just for cataloging and for nice differentiation. For instance, if everything in grindcore was labelled "grindcore", i'd have a hard time finding a band that sounded alot like Kindergarten Hazing Ritual because it wasn't defined.
> 
> Genre naming shouldn't be something to just simply slap on a band a move on, but should give a nice clear indication of how a band sounds from the scratched surface. Anything beyond that is picky and elitist



It's not so much that the artists go out of their way to be dictated by the norm. but that there is a degree which they have to, to become popular. Admittedly, taken to it's foundation level, this is unavoidable, which does raise the question of what point does it become too much-'cause surely there must be an extent to which it does happen too much.

I guess, though, that genres are just a response from the larger need to be able to normalise music and as such are inevitable, thus making such complaints, as you highlighted, arbitrary at best.

Not sure why I rant about it quite so much, as, to be honest, I tend not really to dwell on it either.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 23, 2008)

i know i know, i do love the album but if i had to say anything about it thats all i would say


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 23, 2008)

CX said:


> I didn't know that's why I asked dammit



We need to get this man some Napalm Death ASAP. Dragonforce don't even sound close to Grindcore.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_SqtCNhv44[/YOUTUBE]

This is Grindcore. Pig Destroyer


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2008)

Powercore.

Oh god, I need some of that.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> We need to get this man some Napalm Death ASAP. Dragonforce don't even sound close to Grindcore.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_SqtCNhv44[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is Grindcore. Pig Destroyer



Dear sweet mother of all that *is*, that was fucking sweet.

*Goes off to find more Pig Destroyer*


----------



## Trias (Sep 23, 2008)

CX said:


> I've searched quite a lot.
> It maybe is an attribute only local to Radford though...
> 
> Is Dragonforce Grindcore?



 It has endless blastbeasts, so it must be Grindcore. 

 By the way, it's understandable for Cell, but how can a master troll like Yu can't recognize the sarcasm in that question? I mean, that was so-not-like-you. Or so-not-like-yu. I think that's becoming a rather cheap drift.



manos87 said:


> Well I should remind you the duration of Focus!



 Why should you remind me that? I thought it was quite short. As I said, it's nothing about its physical duration; some albums are "too short" no matter how long they are.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 23, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> Dear sweet mother of all that *is*, that was fucking sweet.
> 
> *Goes off to find more Pig Destroyer*



As you fucking should!

- 

I was wondering if all of Agoraphobic Nosebleed's stuff is along the lines of the Poacher Diaries split? Cause if it is, I need to get it ASAP.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 23, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> As you fucking should!
> 
> -
> 
> I was wondering if all of Agoraphobic Nosebleed's stuff is along the lines of the Poacher Diaries split? Cause if it is, I need to get it ASAP.



It's all really good!


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 23, 2008)

Will get then!


----------



## Audrey (Sep 23, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> And you're calling me stupid?



No, but I still think that you are. You seem to create weird rules for bands that aren't Metallica or Judas Priest that automatically make them inferior in your mind, and nobody else really cares or agrees with you about it, so maybe it's about time you find something better to do. You aren't going to change anyone's opinions, and you just typically don't know as much as you try to.



I passed up buying _Ildjarn-Nidhogg_ because a friend wanted it more, but I got _Forest Poetry_ and _Ildjarn Is Dead_ for really good prices. I wish his music wasn't so hard to find.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 23, 2008)

Spiral Architect anyone???


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 24, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> melo-death is a universally accepted genre though


_I did not know that , actually i did i was just using the first thing that came to mind._


----------



## manos87 (Sep 24, 2008)

Erik_Wright said:


> Spiral Architect anyone???



Moi of course !!

I love A sceptic's universe. And i don't know how I couln't love an album so influenced by Pshychotic Waltz


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 24, 2008)

*Marduk's* _Heaven Shall Burn... When We Are Gathered_ is such a great album. Glorification of the Black God is awesome.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 24, 2008)

_Not that i think much anyone would care but Amon Amarth's got some new stuff coming out soon, Twilight of the Thundergod and it's fuckin' heavy. Some seriously brutal shit._


----------



## Audrey (Sep 24, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> *Marduk's* _Heaven Shall Burn... When We Are Gathered_ is such a great album. Glorification of the Black God is awesome.



I've never really cared for them, but their older albums definitely aren't bad.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 24, 2008)

Today in class , they asked us to introduce ourselves and tell something about ourselves. My introduction was basically My Name is (Omitted) and I like Grindcore.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2008)

Shoulda gone with more obscure genres.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 24, 2008)

It was obscure enough for that crowd.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2008)

Too true, I'm afraid. The metal crowd here, at least, is limited to Iron Maiden, Tool and some Slayer fans; a few interesting ones, like DEP and such, but mainly boring stuff.  Never found a Grindcore fan.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 24, 2008)

You should have gradually moved from speaking to growling while saying it, Yu.


----------



## Hoshigaki (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey Metal fans, What kinda metal bands you guys like here?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2008)

I hate metal.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 24, 2008)

Nobody on this site likes metal. This thread is only for making fun of metal.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 24, 2008)

metal is soooo gay. shoegaze is where it's at.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 24, 2008)

Jam Polka is the only true genre.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 25, 2008)

Guess I'll be the first to answer the question seriously 

I'm into power metal, gothic metal, symphonic metal, speed metal, some nu and some core. I also don't mind some classic heavy metal and hard rock. That's pretty much me.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Too true, I'm afraid. The metal crowd here, at least, is limited to Iron Maiden, Tool and some Slayer fans; a few interesting ones, like DEP and such, but mainly boring stuff.  Never found a Grindcore fan.


Did you call Tool boring?


----------



## Daedus (Sep 25, 2008)

But... Tool is good.

I mean, they're no musical deities, but they are *really* good.


----------



## Trias (Sep 25, 2008)

Erik_Wright said:


> Spiral Architect anyone???



 Fuck yes!! Quite a time since anyone mentioned a band so interesting and godly! Their technical capability, experimental perspectives and musical intelligence are all incredible, I'm actually kinda surprised that some of their members are from Satyricon, lol. I call them the Watchtower of Our Age, actually. More than P. Waltz, more than Cynic, they remind me Watchtower.



manos87 said:


> Moi of course !!
> 
> I love A sceptic's universe. And i don't know how I couln't love an album so influenced by Pshychotic Waltz



 lol sometimes I really think if Manos is my dupe, even though I don't know anything about me. Dual Personality Syndrome, maybe?



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Too true, I'm afraid. The metal crowd here, at least, is limited to Iron Maiden, Tool and some Slayer fans; a few interesting ones, like DEP and such, but mainly boring stuff.  Never found a Grindcore fan.



 Did you just call Iron Maiden, Tool and Slayer boring? (Also,  to those who said Tool and excluded the two other.)



Hoshigaki said:


> Hey Metal fans, What kinda metal bands you guys like here?



 A lot. But not the one in your sig. Even though I don't even know if they're metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, you guys have terrible skills of deduction; I never said anything positive or negative about them, I said they were popular around here.

I really, _really _hate the facepalm emote.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 25, 2008)

Satyricon is really funny because they act like they're doing something innovative, but they don't have me convinced when they release an EP called _My Skin Is Cold_. What's next? Maybe their next album will be called _I Need a Blanket_.

Even though I don't like them, everything up to and including _Nemesis Divina_ is classic Norwegian black metal, and they helped originate blending folk music with the genre. Everything since then is terrible, though.

More bands should "sell out" like Darkthrone, because that would mean they wouldn't release music designed to sell, but they would do whatever they want to and not just make the same music for years.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 25, 2008)

Tool isn't metal and shouldn't even be discussed in this thread.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe I should give Watchtower a listen then. Because Spiral Arhitect is monumentally impressive, its a shame they just have one album.

Also I cant stand Avenged Sevenfold but i think their guitarists are above average...

Tool, Slayer, and Iron Maiden are all good bands...but i think he meant boring as in everybody knows of them.

edit: oh i just saw your post doc!lol


----------



## Daedus (Sep 25, 2008)

Cell said:


> Tool isn't metal and shouldn't even be discussed in this thread.



Opiate was kind of metal...ish. 

Insomnium, anyone?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojq5bc8xK2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 25, 2008)

hm, if anyone is interested in some new power metal, can't get much more awesome than this - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2evI8cP2byE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Daedus (Sep 25, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> hm, if anyone is interested in some new power metal, can't get much more awesome than this -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2evI8cP2byE[/YOUTUBE]



I really don't like the vocals on this one for some reason.


----------



## Trias (Sep 25, 2008)

Insomnium is awesome, they're the heirs of Dark Tranquillity for me. Today -a time when almost all of the new generation of Melo-Death bands are copies of Soilwork and In Flames- they're really something new, and I quite like them.

 Also, I wouldn't hype them that much, but Dark Moor is a good band. Good, hell yes. Best it can get? Hell no. I personally like their vocals, usage of it is not so original... but sometimes it gets andregenous, which quite appeals to me, as it's really an uniqe thing. It makes me like the said vocals a lot. Cedric Zavala's voice would be one of the best examples I can think of right now.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 25, 2008)

Dark Moor are not the best ever of course, but I do feel Tarot is one of the best power metal albums of the last couple of years, and 2007 was stacked so that says quite a lot for it. I feel they have similarities to Sonata Arctica and Rhapsody (I've heard them compared to Kamelot but I don't see strong similarities there) but are less bland than the first and less pretentious than the second... but I quite like those bands to. Dark Moor just manages to carve their own niche in between them.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 25, 2008)

Trias said:


> Insomnium is awesome, they're the heirs of Dark Tranquillity for me. Today -a time when almost all of the new generation of Melo-Death bands are copies of Soilwork and In Flames- they're really something new, and I quite like them.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't hype them that much, but Dark Moor is a good band. Good, hell yes. Best it can get? Hell no. I personally like their vocals, usage of it is not so original... but sometimes it gets andregenous, which quite appeals to me, as it's really an uniqe thing. It makes me like the said vocals a lot. Cedric Zavala's voice would be one of the best examples I can think of right now.



I've been spinning their albums non-stop, I can't get enough- at *all*.  I know it'll probably be awhile before we see any new material.

Insomnium - Mortal Share (A more recent track.)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5IpHczLeV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trias (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm curious about DT's impending album too, one of the new songs are already being played at the gigs and stuff. Mm.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 25, 2008)

I have two Insomnium albums, _Above The Weeping World_ and _Since The Day It All Came Down_, and from a spin each, the only track that greatly caught my interest was The Killjoy from ATWW. I'll give them both a few more spins though, see if I think of them better next time.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 25, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I have two Insomnium albums, _Above The Weeping World_ and _Since The Day It All Came Down_, and from a spin each, the only track that greatly caught my interest was The Killjoy from ATWW. I'll give them both a few more spins though, see if I think of them better next time.



I'd be more than happy to pimp their first official album "In the Halls of Awaiting" if you'd like.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjMCS-B8V3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audrey (Sep 25, 2008)

I like Inquisition. I really enjoy the weird chanting vocals, and I also like how they effectively manage to stick to a style firmly planted in black metal while still rocking pretty hard. I also like how they use fairly clean production instead of that raw sound so many other Satanic black metal bands seem to prefer, because not every one of them pulls it off like the greats.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 25, 2008)

Audrey said:


> You should have gradually moved from speaking to growling while saying it, Yu.



I did get to growl and shriek in that class actually.


----------



## Altron (Sep 26, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]t53E-u0U5rI[/YOUTUBE]

Funny or Blasphemy?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 26, 2008)

Cell said:


> Tool isn't metal and shouldn't even be discussed in this thread.


internet   

They are as much metal as they are rock. I don't care if people want to call them rock or metal, both are right. But saying they aren't metal isn't.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 26, 2008)

Shrieking>growling IMO.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 26, 2008)

Been listening to a lot of Misery Index these past couple of days. Awesome death/grind band, and I get a bit of a tough guy hardcore (ala Hatebreed) vibe from a lot of the songs, mainly on the album Discordia. I'm thinking maybe its the shouting growl style the vocalist uses.

-----

This is from a metal forum I visit, and thread was on Trivium's new album, Shogun:



			
				Karmakosmonaut said:
			
		

> Kathaarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 26, 2008)

This is your hard rock band.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ3cbdf55mk[/YOUTUBE]

This is your hard rock band on Gothenburg.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKVQmTKUf_c[/YOUTUBE]

DT does a Sentenced cover...   hmm.


----------



## Trias (Sep 26, 2008)

wow, comparing Trivium to Dream Theater and saying DT can't compose bends the limits of retardness like no other, probably except for the garbage Palin calls logic.

 And omg, Dark Tranquillity covering Sentenced? Now that's something interesting!


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 26, 2008)

Sentenced covered Radiohead, thats something even more interesting  Though the song did fit quite well with the album (Frozen) overall, so it was a good choice.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 26, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> internet
> 
> They are as much metal as they are rock. I don't care if people want to call them rock or metal, both are right. But saying they aren't metal isn't.



According to , they aren't. 

Keywords, METAL-archives, not "rock-or-metal-archives.com".


----------



## Audrey (Sep 26, 2008)

M-A also denied some black and other kind of metal bands I know out of dislike for their music, so they aren't the all-knowing. Tool is a metal band unless you can find a real reason why they aren't.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 26, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> internet
> 
> They are as much metal as they are rock. I don't care if people want to call them rock or metal, both are right. But saying they aren't metal isn't.



Tool isn't even close to metal, infact, they downright suck. Also, I fucking hate Porcupine Tree with a passion.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Tool isn't even close to metal, infact, they downright suck. Also, I fucking hate Porcupine Tree with a passion.



Bawwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 26, 2008)

heavy/thrash metal is serious business.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2008)

Damn right it is;

Also, fucking Children of Boredom sold out my BtBaM show.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 26, 2008)

CoB and BTBAM? Sounds fun.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2008)

It was sold out -- we waited in line, for tickets, only to find that they had no tickets at all.  Fucking sucked.  I was only going to stay for BtBaM anyways.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 26, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Tool isn't even close to metal



Explain objectively how they aren't.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 26, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It was sold out -- we waited in line, for tickets, only to find that they had no tickets at all.  Fucking sucked.  I was only going to stay for BtBaM anyways.



You mean that you didn't want to see Children of Bodom? They're the best band ever!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Explain objectively how they aren't.



lol



Audrey said:


> You mean that you didn't want to see Children of Bodom? They're the best band ever!



Well, I didn't think I was worthy.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 26, 2008)

The Smiths > any metal band to ever exist

this is fact.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2008)

Cell said:


> The Smiths > any metal band to ever exist
> 
> this is fact.



Jethro Tull > any band to ever exist

this is a fact.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 26, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, I didn't think I was worthy.



They're clearly too progressive for you to enjoy or even be allowed to see.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 26, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Jethro Tull > any band to ever exist
> 
> this is a fact.



We just discussed this. Children of Bodom is the best band ever.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2008)

Audrey said:


> They're clearly too progressive for you to enjoy or even be allowed to see.



Yeah; I obviously just don't 'get' them.

I'll stick to my mediocre musical wares.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 26, 2008)

Audrey said:


> We just discussed this. Children of Bodom is the best band ever.



Uh, no, they would be good if  Alexi Laiho got his wife to sing. But then, that's what Sinergy is for. I'll give Alexi that he's a good song writer and an amazing guitarist, but his screeching is fucking terrible. It makes CoB crap, even though they're music is good (although, even so, there's a ton of power metal bands that are better there)


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 26, 2008)

Cell said:


> heavy/thrash metal is serious business.



You're God Damned right it is.



Audrey said:


> Explain objectively how they aren't.



Listen to a song, I need not speak for myself.



Cell said:


> The Smiths > any metal band to ever exist
> 
> this is fact.



I doubt they could beat the Metal Gods.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 26, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Jethro Tull > any band to ever exist
> 
> this is a fact.



How about we settle on:

Paul Westerberg > every band ever because he's just so fucking awesome like that, and he probably wouldn't even care if he was the best because he's so depressive sounding but also awesome and jangly and holy fuck i love him


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 26, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Jethro Tull > any band to ever exist
> 
> this is a fact.



i c wut u did thar


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 26, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Damn right it is;
> 
> Also, fucking Children of Boredom sold out my BtBaM show.




Doc I cant believe you are missing BTBAM?!? Seriously fucking epic you have to see them at some point. The dvd comes out in Oct. where they play Colors from start to finish. In fact im listening to them right now!


Its one thing to not like a band but to say a band sucks is completely different. 

I cant stand Phish but I dont go around saying they suck. Why? because they dont. They exude a tremendous amount of talent, talent which any discerning audiophile cant deny. My point is liking or disliking a band shouldnt determine whether or not they "suck"

Now with that said Tool in no way whatsover "sucks". you may not like their music but that is just a matter of taste. Any fool can tell they are a gifted band. You can continue to throw around "sucks" as a synonym for your personal tastes but dont be offended when you come across as ignorant in doing so


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Sep 26, 2008)

i'm an extreme metal fan (black metal, thrash and death metal mostly)

I'm not going to do some name dropping so i will just suggest 2 bands to the people who would like to get into extreme metal a little more. Check out Shining and Toxic holocaust

edit : for some reason the videos didn't show up


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 26, 2008)

If by gifted you mean gifted with shit and music that would make me rather listen to an old man go through a painful constipation process trying to pass a stool.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 27, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> If by gifted you mean gifted with shit and music that would make me rather listen to an old man go through a painful constipation process trying to pass a stool.



I'd like to see you play any one of their songs.

(see I used your argument there lolololol)


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 27, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Tool isn't even close to metal, infact, they downright suck. Also, I fucking hate Porcupine Tree with a passion.


I disliked Tool when I was 4-5 years younger too. Give it time. As for Porcupine Tree, if you hate them, then you hate them. I'm not even sure why you are bringing this up here.


----------



## Trias (Sep 27, 2008)

ok, will there a page without your retarded comments about metal, really, I wonder?

 And lol at not liking Porcupine Tree. Indeed, one would not expect you to like a band with intelligent lyrics. The best you can understand is probaly stuff like Demonizer, Hellrider, Painkiller. 

 And some of us actually know that the reason you suddenly stated your hate of PT out of nowhere is just to flamebait us, and trolling outside the blender may actually get you a ban, you know.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I'd like to see you play any one of their songs.
> 
> (see I used your argument there lolololol)



I could probably plays it with my pingas.



DragonSlayer said:


> I disliked Tool when I was 4-5 years younger too. Give it time. As for Porcupine Tree, if you hate them, then you hate them. I'm not even sure why you are bringing this up here.



I gave it time, and I gave it patience, and the result was complete disapointment.



Trias said:


> ok, will there a page without your retarded comments about metal, really, I wonder?
> 
> And lol at not liking Porcupine Tree. Indeed, one would not expect you to like a band with intelligent lyrics. The best you can understand is probaly stuff like Demonizer, Hellrider, Painkiller.
> 
> And some of us actually know that the reason you suddenly stated your hate of PT out of nowhere is just to flamebait us, and trolling outside the blender may actually get you a ban, you know.



Get it through your thick skull, Tool are not metal, nor will they even have the potential to be. 

As for Porcupine Tree, can you really consider their lyrics "intelligent" and "coherent"? If you think I'm all about Slayer's early works, Priest's Painkiller album, and Sabbath's Paranoid and Black Sabbath albums, you're in for a surprise.

See, unlike your comment disregarding my musical tastes, I do listen to songs with meaning, sometimes political, other times philosophical, but you just see me as a "troll". Perhaps if you actually gave it the time of day, you'd ask of what I'd listen to that you deem as "intelligent"

I've listen to Porcupine Tree, long before this. At first, I was slightly intrigued, but as I got more and more into things with songs that speaks of historical disasters, philosophical meanings, and even songs like New World Order from Megadeth, it made me question my way of living and the environment in which I reside in. And if I happened to get suspended from here because of my beliefs, I won't be the one looking like an arrogant ass.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 27, 2008)

"Tool isn't even close to metal, infact, they downright suck."
"Potential to be metal"

You make it sound like as if metal was somehow better than all the other genres and you need some... special something to be metal. Just no. You don't even apparently know what metal is so don't try to be a genre whore. And seriously, you aren't even worth debating with because you are not only narrow-minded but also mentally challenged. Means retarded by the way.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> "Tool isn't even close to metal, infact, they downright suck."
> "Potential to be metal"
> 
> You make it sound like as if metal was somehow better than all the other genres and you need some... special something to be metal. Just no. You don't even apparently know what metal is so don't try to be a genre whore. And seriously, you aren't even worth debating with because you are not only narrow-minded but also mentally challenged. Means retarded by the way.



How does this infer anything about my bias to metal, if there is one?


----------



## Trias (Sep 27, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I could probably plays it with my pingas.
> 
> I gave it time, and I gave it patience, and the result was complete disapointment.
> 
> ...



 You can't play it hence you say you can play it easily, and it's shit -like %99 of the youtube guitar commenters.

 Tool is perceived as metal as the majority of metal listeners, get that through your skull.

 Yes, compared to said albums, they're certainly intelligent, and probably still intelligent compared to anything you'd come close to listening. It's not like other albums of Judas Priest have intelligent lyrics; in fact, only one song I mentioned there was from Painkiller, if my memory serves.

 Look, dude, we don't have any kind of obligation to ask you what you listen to. Because half of the fucking posts of yours is about how great Trash bands are, and the other goddamned half is about insulting other bands, especially when it wasn't even being discussed -like Porcupine Tree.

 If you want to show that you listen to intelligent things, then talk about it instead of acting like a 12 year old guy who got into metal from MTV. If you don't want us to label you as a troll, then don't fucking flamebait us insulting bands you know we like when no one has said anything about them.

*We don't have any obligation or reason to get to know "the real you" and we really don't care.* Its your actions and words that we judge you by, and if you talk about unintelligent trash songs 25 (yes) hours a day and try flamebaiting us whenever you can, it's only natural that we think you're a goddamn retard and a (quite failed) troll. 

 If you get banned, that will not be because of your beliefs (wut belief? wut are u smokin'? oh it should be da metal god thing) or anything, but cuz of you acting like a complete dumb-ass that doesn't show any sing of compromise.

 And if you really decide to stop acting like a dumb-ass (if you really are not one as you claim, you should be able to do that) then we may take your opinions serious and debate with you normally even if we disagree with you.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2008)

Trias said:


> You can't play it hence you say you can play it easily, and it's shit -like %99 of the youtube guitar commenters.
> 
> Tool is perceived as metal as the majority of metal listeners, get that through your skull.



Tool. Is. Not. Metal.



> Yes, compared to said albums, they're certainly intelligent, and probably still intelligent compared to anything you'd come close to listening. It's not like other albums of Judas Priest have intelligent lyrics; in fact, only one song I mentioned there was from Painkiller, if my memory serves.



Again, I point you to Megadeth.



> Look, dude, we don't have any kind of obligation to ask you what you listen to. Because half of the fucking posts of yours is about how great Trash bands are, and the other goddamned half is about insulting other bands, especially when it wasn't even being discussed -like Porcupine Tree.



Maybe if the thread wasn't all about death/black metal, I would've been more respectful. Instead, I see a complete disregard of it, with barely any mentioning, even if some bands who were suprise surprise INSPIRING your favorite genres. Now, God forbid something as crappy as Thrash with bands like Slayer and Kreator could EVER possibly inspire such jaw-dropping genres, especially with their fast tempos and insane lyrics.



> If you want to show that you listen to intelligent things, then talk about it instead of acting like a 12 year old guy who got into metal from MTV. If you don't want us to label you as a troll, then don't fucking flamebait us insulting bands you know we like when no one has said anything about them.



Again, all I ask is for at least SOME mention of other variations and sub-genres of metal.



> If you get banned, that will not be because of your beliefs (wut belief? wut are u smokin'? oh it should be da metal god thing) or anything, but cuz of you acting like a complete dumb-ass that doesn't show any sing of compromise.



I don't see you making compromises with what I listen to. It's a free fuckin' country (For me, anyways)



> And if you really decide to stop acting like a dumb-ass (if you really are not one as you claim, you should be able to do that) then we may take your opinions serious and debate with you normally even if we disagree with you.



As the great late Cliff Burton once said:

_"Well..whatever."_


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey, I'd love to see more discussion of Doom/Drone metal, but there isn't.

I don't go around flaunting some sort of Holy Metal Crusade about it; I don't go around posting self-righteous complaints about how no one talks about it; I don't act as if the posters, are obligated to even like it, let alone devote a portion of the thread to it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 27, 2008)

I need some more doom coincidentally.


----------



## Trias (Sep 27, 2008)

the guy asks for some other metal variations so he can talk crap about sub-genre whoring as well. And do I just miss all the Death/Black discussions or something? Because incidentally, the most popular genre seems to be prog metal here to me. Oh well. DS was right, there was just no need to "debate" with the mentally challenged.


----------



## Trias (Sep 27, 2008)

Wtf, Yu with a Rukia avy? Now that's something new. You should check out the Old Dead Tree, Yu.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a Rukia avy every once in a blue moon.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2008)

Trias said:


> the guy asks for some other metal variations so he can talk crap about sub-genre whoring as well. And do I just miss all the Death/Black discussions or something? Because incidentally, the most popular genre seems to be prog metal here to me. Oh well. DS was right, there was just no need to "debate" with the mentally challenged.



The only ones who are mentally retarded are the ones who post in here with very limited knowledge of thrash, with the exception of Cell.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 27, 2008)

Just because we don't talk about thrash doesn't mean we don't like it. Raining Blood is how I got into metal. I like NWOBHM as well 2 Minutes to Midnight was my fucking ringtone for an entire year. That's all I'll say. I shouldn't even respond to Painkiller as he'll obviously flip my comment into an insult.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 27, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> The only ones who are mentally retarded are the ones who post in here with very limited knowledge of thrash, *with the exception of Cell*.





i feel cool now.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 27, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> The only ones who are mentally retarded are the ones who post in here with very limited knowledge of thrash, with the exception of Cell.



Hey, I don't really care for thrash. Granted I can tell some thrash bands but that's about it and I don't really listen to them. 

At the same time, I don't belittle thrash. I don't like it but I don't hate it. Unashamedly, I only really love symphonic and power/progressive metal. Does that make me retarded, or am I taking your meaning wrongly here?


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Just because we don't talk about thrash doesn't mean we don't like it. Raining Blood is how I got into metal. I like NWOBHM as well 2 Minutes to Midnight was my fucking ringtone for an entire year. That's all I'll say. I shouldn't even respond to Painkiller as he'll obviously flip my comment into an insult.



I don't mean just Slayer, or just the Big Four, just..some of the well-known but underrated bands as well, whether it be Teutonic Thrash, Thrash from America, or Thrash with Hardcore Punk lyrics.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2008)

Cell said:


> i feel cool now.



At least someone else besides me listens to the stuff.

Anyways, have you heard of Evile? Gammacide? Warbringer? If so, what are your opinions of them? Are they worthy of being heavy enough?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 27, 2008)

I've heard Gammacide, they rip. I have Tyrannicide's demo, it's pretty brutal-ass thrash, imo.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 27, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> The only ones who are mentally retarded are the ones who post in here with very limited knowledge of thrash, with the exception of Cell.



Good, it's nice to know you aren't talking about me, since I'm 100% sure I know more about thrash metal than you, and have knowledge of more bands, all without being a big fan of that genre of music.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2008)

Cell said:


> I've heard Gammacide, they rip. I have Tyrannicide's demo, it's pretty brutal-ass thrash, imo.



Any song recommendations?



Audrey said:


> Good, it's nice to know you aren't talking about me, since I'm 100% sure I know more about thrash metal than you, and have knowledge of more bands, all without being a big fan of that genre of music.



Right...keep talking to yourself.


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Sep 27, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> At least someone else besides me listens to the stuff.
> 
> Anyways, have you heard of Evile? Gammacide? Warbringer? If so, what are your opinions of them? Are they worthy of being heavy enough?



Don't know about Gammacide but i saw both Evile and Warbringer live, and they are definitely worthy, don't know much of their albums though..


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> Don't know about Gammacide but i saw both Evile and Warbringer live, and they are definitely worthy, don't know much of their albums though..



Did they play Thrasher or Enter the Grave?


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Sep 27, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Did they play Thrasher or Enter the Grave?



Sorry man, when i saw them i didn't know any of their albums so i don't remember at all

You seem to listen to real metal bands, would you mind telling me your favorite bands. If you listen to quite the same stuff as me, I'd be glad to recommend some thrash or black metal bands to you


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> Sorry man, when i saw them i didn't know any of their albums so i don't remember at all
> 
> You seem to listen to real metal bands, would you mind telling me your favorite bands. If you listen to quite the same stuff as me, I'd be glad to recommend some thrash or black metal bands to you



I have alot of favorites, obviously besides the bands like the Big Four (If you don't know who they are, you should kill yourself), Testament, Overkill, Exodus, etc. there are bands like Wehrmacht, Kreator, Annhilator, D.R.I. (Under the Wheel is a favorite), Mahatma (Japanese thrash band, did an amazing Painkiller cover), Morbid Saint (I hope I got it right, I keep confusing Morbid Angel with Morbid Saint), Exhorder, Vio-Lence, Violator, Fueled By Fire, Municipal Waste, Nuclear Assault (The Art of Partying is something to listen to), Destruction, and Soashyant (An Iranian Thrash Metal band). If you have any suggestions for more thrash, and maybe even some Black, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Sasuke GR (Sep 27, 2008)

I like heavy metal a lot 
Here are some of the bands i like.
Iron Maiden
Metallica
Deep Purple
Led Zeppelin
Judas Priest 
Scorpions
AC/DC
The Who
I know these bands are a bit old,but that days there were no programms to improve the sound you make,just a guitar and electronical sound booster for live shows.Just love heavy metal


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Sep 27, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I have alot of favorites, obviously besides the bands like the Big Four (If you don't know who they are, you should kill yourself), Testament, Overkill, Exodus, etc. there are bands like Wehrmacht, Kreator, Annhilator, D.R.I. (Under the Wheel is a favorite), Mahatma (Japanese thrash band, did an amazing Painkiller cover), Morbid Saint (I hope I got it right, I keep confusing Morbid Angel with Morbid Saint), Exhorder, Vio-Lence, Violator, Fueled By Fire, Municipal Waste, Nuclear Assault (The Art of Partying is something to listen to), Destruction, and Soashyant (An Iranian Thrash Metal band). If you have any suggestions for more thrash, and maybe even some Black, I wouldn't mind.



.. can't believe Vio-lence and Violator would be listed in this thread. I know who are the big four from the Us but i gota admit that i've always been more interested into the big 3 of Germany (Sodom, Destruction and Kreator)

Since you seem to know the thrash scene i'm not sure of the band you could know or not well i'll give it a try :

Destroyer 666 (thrashblack metal) : 

Desaster (blackthrash metal) : 

Aura noir (blackthrash metal) : 

Bulldozer (thrash) :  (Sounds like Venom)

Hope you didn't know all of them


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 27, 2008)

I live in the same state as Muni Waste. Exhorder is fucking brutal ass hell, I love them, I love Japanese thrash like Distoma, Rommel and Mein Kampf as well.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> .. can't believe Vio-lence and Violator would be listed in this thread. I know who are the big four from the Us but i gota admit that i've always been more interested into the big 3 of Germany (Sodom, Destruction and Kreator)
> 
> Since you seem to know the thrash scene i'm not sure of the band you could know or not well i'll give it a try :
> 
> ...



Aura Noir..I've seen that name, but I haven't heard of their material before. I'll check 'em out.



Cell said:


> I live in the same state as Muni Waste. Exhorder is fucking brutal ass hell, I love them, I love Japanese thrash like Distoma, Rommel and Mein Kampf as well.



You lucky friend. The only band I know that came from my state (from my knowledge anyways) was Anthrax.


----------



## Trias (Sep 27, 2008)

Hmm, Blaze Bayley has lost his wife (who had been in coma for some while) Debbie.

 From Larry Paterson:



> "sadly, i have to let you all know that blaze's wife debbie has passed away in hospital this morning. i know that blaze has always appreciated the massive amount of supportive emails and letters for debbie and he, and many were passed on to debbie in hospital.
> 
> "blaze is understandably not here to write anything so if you don't mind, i would like to write something here about debbie. i didn't meet debbie until i auditioned for the band in september 2007. she was always a very genuine person who laughed easily and enjoyed life and she and blaze were obviously a very strong couple that loved each other totally. i know she was also extremely proud of blaze, and should have been very proud of herself for helping blaze 'come back' from what was a dark period for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Audrey (Sep 27, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Right...keep talking to yourself.



You can put me on ignore if you don't like reading the truth. I know I'm right since you just got recommendations for a bunch of bands I've known about for years, and I've never seen you talk about a single band that I didn't already know, yet 95% of your posts consist of you attempting to insult other people while acting like you know more about metal than everyone else and your opinions are absolute, which is something that I not only don't think applies to me, but I'd also never claim it was true on the internet to look cool.

You're also really easy to bait.



The new Mgła album is totally flawless and stunningly powerful, and the lyrics are just as incredible as the music. It's definitely going to be the next thing that I pimp.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2008)

Audrey said:


> You can put me on ignore if you don't like reading the truth. I know I'm right since you just got recommendations for a bunch of bands I've known about for years, and I've never seen you talk about a single band that I didn't already know, yet 95% of your posts consist of you attempting to insult other people while acting like you know more about metal than everyone else and your opinions are absolute, which is something that I not only don't think applies to me, but I'd also never claim it was true on the internet to look cool.
> 
> You're also really easy to bait.
> 
> ...



I didn't have anyone telling me shit, I've only found out from multiple sites, and hell, even YouTube for God's sake. Don't question my intelligence of what I know, you patronizing son of a bitch. If the music department has a multitude of elitists, why is it that you can't take in what you dish out?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2008)

I always consider Testament as part of the Big Four in place of current 'tallica.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQhhS6xiFZ0[/YOUTUBE]

First song I ever heard by them. Loved it.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 27, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I always consider Testament as part of the Big Four in place of current 'tallica.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQhhS6xiFZ0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> First song I ever heard by them. Loved it.



That was actually my intro to Testament, as well as Over the Wall, Into the Pit, and Electric Crown.

Also, I'm not sure if they'd fit in 'Tallica's position, unless Testament currently still kicks ass. Speaking of which, how's Chuck Billy doing with that whole Cancer thing he has?


----------



## Audrey (Sep 27, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I didn't have anyone telling me shit, I've only found out from multiple sites, and hell, even YouTube for God's sake. Don't question my intelligence of what I know, you patronizing son of a bitch. If the music department has a multitude of elitists, why is it that you can't take in what you dish out?



Probably because your opinions and the way you express them, not to mention your need to act like you know everything and attack everyone who disagrees with you, cause people to dislike you. If you want to be accepted so badly by the regulars, not being a totally asshole because people don't agree with you, or because they don't think Judas Priest and Metallica are the two pinnacles of metal that sit above everything else with no possible exceptions in any way, is a good way to start. You'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 28, 2008)

Trias said:


> Hmm, Blaze Bayley has lost his wife (who had been in coma for some while) Debbie.
> 
> From Larry Paterson:



Man, that fucking sucks. I love Blaze and including his stuff with Maiden (which seems to be taboo amongst elitist tarts)

Also, why have i just gone 3 pages of complete non-sensical bitching at each other over things that ultimately:

a) Dont matter
b) Dont matter
c) Result in just bashing peoples taste

I would have gone around with a good ole ban hammer, but hell, its pretty entertaining

Plus, Painkiller running on the assumption that at the moment he's the bees knees of thrash and we're all lowly is still making me lol.

Let me pose it like this:

Audrey is the black metal girl, her knowledge of the genre is extensive and no's know bounds
Trias is the prog-metal whore, his knowledge of the genre is extensive and no's know bounds
I'm the grindcore/goregrind and (joint w/ Trias) death metal whore, whom's knowledge of the genre is extensive and no's know bounds

Painkiller, it's obvious to me that you're a thrash metal whore, whose knowledge of the genre is extensive and no's know bounds

See what i'm getting at here?

You made a VERY bad first impression from what i can see and you're still acting like a dick, which in turn is causing a few others to act like dicks as well. So now we have a situation of dicks flying about everywhere in all directions with no sign of this dickery ending anytime soon.

I guess my point is, "have a coke and a smile and shut the fuck up", everyone, please, for the love of not being a complete dick.

Now that's done, Painkiller open up a thread in the pimping section and start sending us some really good thrash you dont think we've heard of. I do it with gore/grind and death, Audrey does it with black, Cell is currently doing it with proper emo. If you did the same with thrash, we'd appreciate it, seriously


----------



## manos87 (Sep 28, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I have alot of favorites, obviously besides the bands like the Big Four (If you don't know who they are, you should kill yourself), Testament, Overkill, Exodus, etc. there are bands like Wehrmacht, Kreator, Annhilator, D.R.I. (Under the Wheel is a favorite), Mahatma (Japanese thrash band, did an amazing Painkiller cover), Morbid Saint (I hope I got it right, I keep confusing Morbid Angel with Morbid Saint), Exhorder, Vio-Lence, Violator, Fueled By Fire, Municipal Waste, Nuclear Assault (The Art of Partying is something to listen to), Destruction, and Soashyant (An Iranian Thrash Metal band). If you have any suggestions for more thrash, and maybe even some Black, I wouldn't mind.



Perhaps you know them, cause they are pretty old, but I recommend to you the canadian band Razor 

american thrashers Toxik 

and of course the mighty and well-known Death Angel 


All of them started in the 80s and make a great impact in the scene.

Now about those Iranian and Japanese bands, I honestly don't know them. And maybe I never will


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome, can I claim the symphonic and power metal whore position?

I freely admit though that I'm still learning, mainly because I choose deliberately to learn at a slow rate. I don't need to hear a new band everyday and so, it's quite special for me when I do try listening to new bands. I keep a list of new ones I learn of to check out at all times.

But I am enough of  a power metal whore to wince at Dragonforce's popularity even though every song they play just about is a variation of the same damn song.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 28, 2008)

Why, o bloody hell, must every post about power metal in this forum include the word Dragonforce?

Anyway, has any of the power whores in this thread listened to the new releases by Almah (with Edu Falaschi) or the new Pyramaze (the one with Barlow-but I sincerely prefer Lance King. Great voice)


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Anyway, has any of the power whores in this thread listened to the new releases by Almah (with Edu Falaschi) or the new Pyramaze (the one with Barlow-but I sincerely prefer Lance King. Great voice)



Can't say I have, but I've heard them both and find them interesting. They're on my list. 

The last power metal albums I got were Beautiful Sin's The Unexpected, Revolution Renaissance's New Era and Firewind's The Premonition.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 28, 2008)

Firewind are very popular in my country (after all they are from Greece ) but I don't think they are anything special. Their best album should be Between heaven and hell.

But I'm gonna see them for the second time, because they are playing alongside Eldritch! (last time I saw them because of Kamelot )


----------



## Trias (Sep 28, 2008)

Revolution Renaissance, mm, yeah, Timo Tolkki. It's not bad, but I'm still kinda disappointed. It feels like something between adult oriented rock, vintage, and power.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

Trias said:


> Revolution Renaissance, mm, yeah, Timo Tolkki. It's not bad, but I'm still kinda disappointed. It feels like something between adult oriented rock, vintage, and power.



Yeah, I think it's interesting at times, not terrible at all, but... it's not really better or even as good as most Stratovarius albums. It is however a solid enough base for this new band of his, so we'll see.

I really enjoy Firewind, something about their clear cut throat ripping energy, especially on Allegiance. Ready to Strike is the kind of power metal one can't help but headbang to. But of the three, The Unexpected is probably the best. It is Uli Kusch's band after all, and Magali Luyten is a tremendous singer.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 28, 2008)

Speaking of power metal, one of the best relatively new bands are Lost Horizon.
Start by listening to their debut


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 28, 2008)

Hilarious cover.


----------



## Trias (Sep 28, 2008)

Persuader, Falconer and Lost Horizon are really good bands from the new generation, imho. Awakening the World is a really good album, and I think a Flame to the Ground Beneath is even better, nearly incredible, but their current status seems to be... well. And they should definitely care less about the whole visualization thing, or at least approach it more professionally.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 28, 2008)

But, Dave, I wanted to be the Prog whore.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 28, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Perhaps you know them, cause they are pretty old, but I recommend to you the canadian band Razor
> 
> american thrashers Toxik
> 
> ...



It's funny because they've been aroudn for 20 years and yet they're still not as known as I thought. Are they still around?


----------



## manos87 (Sep 28, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> It's funny because they've been aroudn for 20 years and yet they're still not as known as I thought. Are they still around?



All of them are active -which means they do concerts- but razor and toxik haven't released an album for many many years. Only death angel continue to write new material


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 28, 2008)

manos87 said:


> All of them are active -which means they do concerts- but razor and toxik haven't released an album for many many years. Only death angel continue to write new material



Any song recommendations from the first two?


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 29, 2008)

Now playing: *Gorguts* - Obscura

woah, what the fuck?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 29, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Now playing: *Gorguts* - Obscura
> 
> woah, what the fuck?



Most of my favorite music did this to me on my first listen.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 29, 2008)

Audrey what's your opinion about the new *Nachtmystium*?

I think it's the kind of stuff you ought to love!


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 29, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Now playing: *Gorguts* - Obscura
> 
> woah, what the fuck?



love it love it love it love it...seriously top notch

but ive only heard Obscura and Erosion of Sanity, is the stuff after Obscura any good Trias?


----------



## Trias (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, From Wisdom to Hate is obviously not as good as Obscura, but you know, Obscura is really a top-tier album in my book, so From Wisdom to Hate would not be so bad actually. It just withers in comparison. And well, the band got disbanded and two of the members had started a new band named something like Negative (no I don't remember it correctly lol) which I have not listened yet. I still say you try it (from wisdom to hate), tho.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 29, 2008)

Obscura was freakin' awesome, but I personally prefer Erosion Of Sanity over it, at least for the moment, cause I like my death metal to be more thick and meaty sounding, and more rhythm based.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 29, 2008)

This pimp really can't be recommended enough, as it's maybe my favorite album from 2008 so far. Check it out.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 29, 2008)

Obscura is like my favorite death metal album ever.


----------



## Audrey (Sep 29, 2008)

It's probably mine, too.


----------



## manos87 (Sep 29, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Any song recommendations from the first two?



Some album recommendations instead:

Razor-Evil Invaders
Toxik-World Circus


Audrey you didn't answer to me


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine is _In Their Darkened Shrines_....


----------



## Audrey (Sep 29, 2008)

manos87 said:


> Audrey you didn't answer to me



Oops, my bad. 



manos87 said:


> Audrey what's your opinion about the new *Nachtmystium*?
> 
> I think it's the kind of stuff you ought to love!



I think that this band has interesting ideas, but so far, they have yet to really make it work as well as a lot of people seem to think they have. They're still worth hearing even if I'm not a fan.

Although it's also worth noting that they're complete scumbag drug addicts and just got kicked off a tour with Opeth for fighting and breaking things while high and drunk and refusing to pay for it.


----------



## Rem. (Sep 29, 2008)

Pantera pwns!So does Megadeth!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2008)

Ungl'Unl'Rrlh'Chchch

thoughts?


----------



## Daedus (Sep 30, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Ungl'Unl'Rrlh'Chchch
> 
> thoughts?



A few of the Lovecraftian sort, but none related to the music.

Japanese, Female-fronted Melo-D?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B92OP-9t6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trias (Sep 30, 2008)

lol, would've guessed they were japanese just by the lead guitars. In any case, it was better than what I expected! I mean, sound quality is just bad, and drums sound way too electronic (maybe it IS electronic) but I really loved the drums. There are drum attacks everywhere, and lead guitar work is amazing like almost every japanese stuff. (It's funny how even their most main stream pop singers have great guitar tracks in their songs) I should listen to more from them, they're definitely much better than the generic new generation melo-death bands.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 30, 2008)

I really liked that band! I need to find some of their stuff.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 30, 2008)

Battledome Convo Thread #39: New Strike System

 gooooooooooooo


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 30, 2008)

Dave:

The Mirimar Disaster; Yay or nay?


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 30, 2008)

big fucking yay!

Im seeing them in October as an opener for Raging Speedhorn


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 30, 2008)

FUCK YEAH! 

I may pimp them in your thread.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 30, 2008)

Boredom dictates that I post moar japanese metal.

I won't vouch for quality, though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9JPvT1grb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 30, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> A few of the Lovecraftian sort, but none related to the music.
> 
> Japanese, Female-fronted Melo-D?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B92OP-9t6U[/YOUTUBE]



Had me until the banshee vocals started. Seriously, I get why people like the music, but not those vocals, they sound like a cat being skinned alive


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> FUCK YEAH!
> 
> I may pimp them in your thread.



go for it, it'll go well when i pimp We Will be Dead Tomorrow by Raging Speedhorn


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 30, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Had me until the banshee vocals started. Seriously, I get why people like the music, but not those vocals, they sound like a cat being skinned alive



I could present you the same question about Power Metal vocalists;

Many of them men.  

Alright, Dave, it's a date.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I could present you the same question about Power Metal vocalists;



Except many of them have voices with great ranges and actually use their voices to sing. It's a lot less niche, I'll tell you that right now.

By all means, like what you want, but don't kid yourself, there's a big difference between singing and screetching. One requires a lot of energy and vocal power, the other needs those things plus talent


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 30, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> A few of the Lovecraftian sort, but none related to the music.
> 
> Japanese, Female-fronted Melo-D?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B92OP-9t6U[/YOUTUBE]



this is so good, you have the album? i need it!


----------



## Daedus (Sep 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> this is so good, you have the album? i need it!



I'll send it to you later this evening.  I'm at work at the moment.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7kHtTyHsCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 30, 2008)

ATP Lineup said:
			
		

> UK 2008 A Nightmare Before Christmas - curated by Mike Patton/Melvins
> 
> 5-7/12/2008. This event will be held at All Tomorrow's Parties second home: Butlin's holiday camp in Minehead, Somerset. Line-up so far:
> 
> Melvins, Isis, Neil Hamburger, Dälek, Big Business, The Black Heart Procession, Torche, Kill Me Tomorrow, J.G. Thirlwell's Manorexia, The Dirtbombs, Mastodon, Butthole Surfers, Fantômas perform The Director's Cut, The Locust, Zu, Bohren & Der Club of Gore, Farmers Market, Squarepusher, Soulsavers featuring Mark Lanegan, White Noise, The Damned, Stockhausen's Kontakte w/ Steinberg & Winant, MadLove, Double Negative, Boss Hog, Rahzel, Teenage Jesus & the Jerks, Tweak Bird, Os Mutantes, Meat Puppets, Joe Lally (Fugazi), Mugison, Monotonix, Taraf De Haidouks, Bernard Parmegiani, Porn, Labeque Sisters, Vocal Sampling, Fennesz, Kool Keith + Kutmasta Kurt, Ghostigital



-DIES- December is going to rule, HARD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 30, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> I'll send it to you later this evening.  I'm at work at the moment.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7kHtTyHsCw[/YOUTUBE]



aye, thanks mate.


----------



## Trias (Sep 30, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Except many of them have voices with great ranges and actually use their voices to sing. It's a lot less niche, I'll tell you that right now.
> 
> By all means, like what you want, but don't kid yourself, there's a big difference between singing and screetching. One requires a lot of energy and vocal power, the other needs those things plus talent



 lol, kidding yourself? Sorry, but there are lots of high-range vocalists use their voices in cliche ways and in unoriginal forms, it's not any different than mediocre brutal vocals at all. If you think it is, then you are kidding yourself. They both different types of singing styles that trigger different kinds of emotions in human beings, both having capacity to be used in an awe-inspiring way as well as a boring, cliche, unoriginal way.

 And brutals need vocal power, lots of energy, and one hell of a control to avoid stressing your throat in order to not get throat cancer. Labelling brutals as "talentless, crude" is no different than labelling high-range vocals "emotionless, gay" at all.

 In order to avoid getting labelled as a "death metal freak who hates power metal" I should state that I'm probably one of the most power-whoring persons in the thread, and definitely the most amongst the regulars of MD. So no bias here.


----------



## Trias (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it me or Mike Patton Fapping Amount Here is increasing?  

 *starts fapping too*


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 30, 2008)

lol

I like power metal too; not as much as Trias, mind you, but wailing in the top octaves of your voice for _every fucking song_ is not utilizing your talents to any degree.  I'd rather have a singer who can do both clean and brutal vocals, than a generic power metal Bruce Dickinson clone anyday.

I've been in on the Patton fapping since I started listening to Faith No More.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol
> 
> I like power metal too; not as much as Trias, mind you, but wailing in the top octaves of your voice for _every fucking song_ is not utilizing your talents to any degree.  I'd rather have a singer who can do both clean and brutal vocals, than a generic power metal Bruce Dickinson clone anyday.



There's a lot more variety to clean vocals than there is brutal. I like brutal vocals in support (which is common in the bands I listen to) but the reason i never like it in the main is it's wholly one dimensional. I mean, that Japanese woman singing that way sounded goddamn identical to Alexi Laiho. You let me listen to both and I couldn't tell them apart. Maybe it takes talent, but all it does to me is make people sound exactly the same. At least a person singing with their natural voice is going to sound different, no two human beings have the exact same voice when not singing in unnatural octaves. I think it's ridiculous to say someone singing like that is cliche when almost all brutal vocals sound the exact same. That's pretty damn cliche. 

I don't just apply that to brutal vocals, it goes for sopranos as well. I'm a big Nightwish fan but there's a reason Tarja Turunen is not one of my favourite vocalists. She's a good soprano, but unlike what many people have said, totally replaceable in the band. Floor Jansen, who sounds much better when singing in lower octaves, can basically sing the exact  same way. That's why I actually think getting Annette Olsen was a good idea for them, it gave them a different and pleasant sound that wasn't so reliant on soprano vocals.

That being said, Roy Khan can clearly do brutal. You don't really hear it in any of Kamelot's songs because they don't utilise it much, but you hear him during concerts and when introducing songs or speaking to the audience, he likes to demonstrate that he can do it and do it very well.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 30, 2008)

I love the vocals in Shadow.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> I love the vocals in Shadow.



Girl can shriek like the best of 'em.
I love combination vocals; clean and brutal. 
That's probably why I loved Scar Symmetry's Holographic Universe so damn much.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 30, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> There's a lot more variety to clean vocals than there is brutal. I like brutal vocals in support (which is common in the bands I listen to) but the reason i never like it in the main is it's wholly one dimensional. I mean, that Japanese woman singing that way sounded goddamn identical to Alexi Laiho. You let me listen to both and I couldn't tell them apart. Maybe it takes talent, but all it does to me is make people sound exactly the same. At least a person singing with their natural voice is going to sound different, no two human beings have the exact same voice when not singing in unnatural octaves. I think it's ridiculous to say someone singing like that is cliche when almost all brutal vocals sound the exact same. That's pretty damn cliche.



That's citing two examples of brutal vocals that don't vary; I'll give you those. Not all brutals are the same: growls, shrieks, yells, grunts, even gurgling: it's one thing to personally object, but to discredit because you don't like them is different. Bands that do only brutals, or a lot more brutal vocals than clean vocals can sound as versatile.  Dax Riggs sings in a clean voice, but more often in a 'brutal' fahsion, but I find his voice much less cliche than someone from a Power Metal/Symphonic Metal band, because he explores territories.

How is it rediculous?  Just because brutal vocalists who don't vary it exist, the power metal vocalists who do the exact same thing in a different octave are somehow alleviated?  No; I never said that brutal vocals aren't cliche -- I personally will always prefer a mix -- I said that power metal vocalists can be cliche because they don't vary their falsetto vocals.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 30, 2008)

Witcher said:


> Same with relatively monotonous brutal vocals. No need to evaluate them as though you're listening to an opera; just enjoy the atmosphere they evoke and the way they complement the rest of the instruments.



The problem though, is that I don't really enjoy them, not on their own. Mixed in with other vocals, yeah, but I don't think I've ever heard one single song that was just that kind of vocals that I've ever enjoyed.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 30, 2008)

Boo, Witcher!  I much liked your older avatar.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 30, 2008)

Werebird or Werewolf?

Do you have one of a dog coming out of a birds mouth?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats brutal, Witcher.


----------



## Trias (Oct 1, 2008)

That is some br00tal bizness.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 1, 2008)

I want metal without the metal attitude with rock influence. Something along the lines of Jesu, Godflesh, etc, but it can also be progressive metal, death metal, pretty much anything. I've mainly been listening to emo/post-rock as of late.


----------



## Trias (Oct 1, 2008)

Just because you don't want to lick back what you did spit before, you've just made one of the most oxymoronic descriptions possible, mate.

 A demotivational like this would be good:



> METAL BAND WITHOUT METAL ATTITUDE
> So that Cell can listen to and talk about those bands in the metal thread like the rest of us.​



 lol.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 1, 2008)

like... a metal band like Jesu or Godflesh or Alcest, just a metal band with a more indie attitude.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 1, 2008)

I Uchiha Itachi I

and this one really is essential


----------



## Daedus (Oct 1, 2008)

Cell said:


> like... a metal band like Jesu or Godflesh or Alcest, just a metal band with a more indie attitude.



No matter how much I mull this one over, I still can't grasp what you're trying to say.

I'd like to help, but I just don't understand.


----------



## KentaLjung (Oct 5, 2008)

Alright, since this hasnt been brought up yet, I'm gonna do it just because the thread is slipping a little, and because I've got nothing better to do right now anyway .

Vader vill have a new touring line-up since everyone but Peter has left the band because of various reasons.

Apparantly Mauser and Daray were (as he puts it)  "mentally, both were out of the band from a long time".
Mauser will be replaced by guitarplayer Wacław Kiełtyk (Vogg) from Decapitated, wich sounds very promising!

The previous drummer (Docs successor) was replaced by Paweł "Paul" Jaroszewicz through audition, a not so well known dude, but he did have a band called Soul Snatcher.

On bass we have Reyash, a pretty expericed guy and member of the following bands: 
Union, Supreme Lord, Incantation, Witchmaster (Pol), Profanum (Pol)

No members has been decided to be permanent yet, but I'm looking forward to the new studio album, and also the live preformaces, if there are still tickets left (and if I have any cash left ) I'm hopefully gonna see them this month.


And also, how awesome is this, Vader has their own chocolate box...AND energydrink 





Source:


----------



## Ozzmosis (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh, I'm glad there's such a thread :

I'm more into Hard Rock than Metal, but it doesn't matter. Classic is classic :

Lemme see:
Ozzy Osbourne, Black Sabbath, Dio, Judas Priest, Serj Tankian, Scorpions, Rammstein, Cradle of Filth, Led Zeppelin, AC/DC, Motorhead, Motley Crue, Pink Floyd, Def Leppard, Lita Ford, Rainbow, Deep Purple, White Snake, Queen, M.S.G., Dimmu Borgir, System of a Down, Beatles, Rolling Stones and etc. and etc. I love 'em all!
However for me no. 1 is only one band - Black Sabbath (1969- 1978 with Ozzy). All heil!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2008)

when the fuck did Queen, White Snake, SOAD, the Rolling Stones, Serj Tankian, Rammstein, AC/DC, Led Zeppelin and the fucking BEATLES become metal?


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2008)

well _Helter Skelter_ is often recognized as proto-metal!


----------



## Trias (Oct 6, 2008)

Beatles is awesome enough not to be metal, actually.

 Lamb, which manga is that? Your sig?


----------



## Ozzmosis (Oct 6, 2008)

Cell said:


> when the fuck did Queen, White Snake, SOAD, the Rolling Stones, Serj Tankian, Rammstein, AC/DC, Led Zeppelin and the fucking BEATLES become metal?


 As i said, i'm more into rock, dude. But since there isn't a Rock Thread, I'll put it in Metal. Chapiche?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2008)

that makes no sense.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2008)

Trias said:


> Beatles is awesome enough not to be metal, actually.
> 
> Lamb, which manga is that? Your sig?



Nijigahara Holograph


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, Cell, this has been bugging the fucking piss out of me for a while:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2008)

it sounds like nu-metal. vocals are extremely stupid sounding, drums are generic hard rock drums. of course it has metal INFLUENCE, but does that make a band metal? no. thats like saying Isis is a punk band because sludge was originally an offshoot of punk, or that Jesu is a grindcore band because they have ties to ND.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2008)

Cell said:


> it sounds like *nu-metal*.



That'd make it metal.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2008)

actually, I think of Rammstein as more of an Industrial Metal band. :/


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 6, 2008)

Cell said:


> it sounds like nu-metal. vocals are extremely stupid sounding, drums are generic hard rock drums. of course it has metal INFLUENCE, but does that make a band metal? *no. thats like saying Isis is a punk band because sludge was originally an offshoot of punk, or that Jesu is a grindcore band because they have ties to ND*.



Retarded argument is retarded

Jesu aren't a grindcore band because they dont SOUND like grindcore

Rammstein are a tanz-*metal* band because they sound like tanz-*metal*

See the logic?


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2008)

i think he denies them because they're popular in the mainstream ^__^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2008)

i just don't consider Rammstein metal.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2008)

it'd be possible to claim that almost any metal band isn't metal. :/


----------



## Ozzmosis (Oct 6, 2008)

Sabbath are more harder than Rammstein.
And btw Rammstein ARE metal (industrial metal, but metal)

And you guyz are awful - if someone shares his opinion and you don't like it, you start fighting and even abusing. When I write in forums I write cuz the pleasure of it- but people like you kill all the pleasure.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2008)

Ozzmosis said:


> Sabbath are more harder than Rammstein.
> And btw Rammstein ARE metal (industrial metal, but metal)
> 
> And you guyz are awful - if someone shares his opinion and you don't like it, you start fighting and even abusing. When I write in forums I write cuz the pleasure of it- but people like you kill all the pleasure.



firstly, Sabbath *is* a metal band, so it's pointless to say they're harder than Rammstein as it doesn't really prove anything.

Also, if you're looking for a section where people aren't going to discuss what you post, and are just going to keep their opinions to themselves, MD might not be right for you


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah, take it from me as the mod of these rag-tag social inepts, we like to bite and snip each other. But we do it out of love.

Also, Trias, cocks


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2008)

Metal sucks; you're all gay.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Metal sucks; you're all gay.



not any gayer than you

OOH! ZING!


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Metal sucks; you're all gay.



black metal is my life, bawww bawwww. gb2pitchfork


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> not any gayer than you
> 
> OOH! ZING!



Oh, _please.

_I like none of this crippling banality that you call 'metal'; it's lowbrow, certainly not soothing and some of the most terrible, brain cell destroying schlop I've ever had the misfortune of interpreting in my high advanced mind.  In truth, it's nothing short of a musical abortion -- simple, poorly written, hypertrophy of stupidity and insipid humor.  

My highly developed tastes lie within the realms of hyper obscure classical, jazz and avant-garde (as if you knew) artists, most of which are completely out of _your _range of tastes. 

Bah!

[Got your Erik pimp; gonna get that shit soon.  Also, moar sitar metal, plz]



Lamb said:


> black metal is my life, bawww bawwww. gb2pitchfork




HAIL SATAN!


----------



## Ozzmosis (Oct 6, 2008)

Lamb said:


> firstly, Sabbath *is* a metal band, so it's pointless to say they're harder than Rammstein as it doesn't really prove anything.
> 
> Also, if you're looking for a section where people aren't going to discuss what you post, and are just going to keep their opinions to themselves, MD might not be right for you



Sabbath is HARD ROCK!
This is a hard rock group harder than Rammstein- that was the question.
And, dude, there's a big difference between discussing and fighting.

PS. I know my english sux, but I'm not in debt to speak it perfectly! You, on the other hand, cannot speak Bulgarian, so shut up (=


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 6, 2008)

trust me, this is us discussing


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2008)

Ozzmosis said:


> Sabbath is HARD ROCK!
> This is a hard rock group harder than Rammstein- that was the question.
> And, dude, there's a big difference between discussing and fighting.
> 
> PS. I know my english sux, but I'm not in debt to speak it perfectly! You, on the other hand, cannot speak Bulgarian, so shut up (=



Black Sabbath is one of the first *heavy metal* bands


----------



## Ozzmosis (Oct 6, 2008)

There's no such thing as Heavy metal in 1969, dude. It's PURE HARD ROCK!
And what's with the emotion?---> 
This is my f*ckin' opinion, I see you have problems with it. If I dun like someone's opinion, i ignore it, but never try to piss off people.
Ok, Peace brothers. I guess this is the way you do things like here. I don't like it, so I'm out of the topic.
Pleasure. Bye bye.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Oct 6, 2008)

So..... anyone like Hurt?


----------



## Vongola (Oct 6, 2008)

Ozzmosis said:


> There's no such thing as Heavy metal in 1969, dude. It's PURE HARD ROCK!
> And what's with the emotion?--->
> This is my f*ckin' opinion, I see you have problems with it. If I dun like someone's opinion, i ignore it, but never try to piss off people.
> Ok, Peace brothers. I guess this is the way you do things like here. I don't like it, so I'm out of the topic.
> Pleasure. Bye bye.


Many people actually say that Sabbath were the first heavy metal band.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2008)

Black Sabbath's first records were released in the 70s, when they were a heavy metal band. Judas Priest were formed in 1967, does that mean they aren't metal? No.

Even then, Sabbath's 2nd demo from 1969 is widely considered to be the first example of heavy metal (and even doom metal).

EDIT: Rammstein isn't industrial metal in the least. Nailbomb or Fear Factory are a better example of industrial metal.


----------



## Ozzmosis (Oct 6, 2008)

Since when you're such experts? You just say all of this for sure- like you created those groups. Are you some kind of a music criticist?
I have my fuckin opinion and I say Sabbath are hard rock- they are more similar to Purple ,that to Judas. We can just argue like ' This is!' 'This is not' 'This is!' 'This is not' all the time and walk in circle. It's boring. Ok seriously, bye. I thought it would be more amusing here.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2008)

whatever, i'm not going to continue this conversation. anyone who says Sabbath isn't metal is just not in the right mind.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2008)

Ozzmosis said:


> Since when you're such experts? You just say all of this for sure- like you created those groups. Are you some kind of a music criticist?
> I have my fuckin opinion and I say Sabbath are hard rock- they are more similar to Purple ,that to Judas. We can just argue like ' This is!' 'This is not' 'This is!' 'This is not' all the time and walk in circle. It's boring. Ok seriously, bye. I thought it would be more amusing here.



lol

Since when are _you _such an expert? If you agree that their definitions of genre are debatable, then you're opinion is no more valid than ours; however, if you say that they are solidified, who is the final judge of that?

I think you're taking it too seriously -- who cares?  To you they're hard rock, to us (?) they are heavy metal.  Seriously, what the hell?


----------



## Trias (Oct 6, 2008)

Look genius, it doesn't work that way. Just because my opinion is that Britney Spears is a great piano virtuoso, it is not true. The thing you call "your own opinion" is not any different, and on what ground do you critisize us for critisizing you? You talk about having opinions, yet you can't accept our opinion that your opinions suck. Apart from calling Sabbath hard rock, you've used one of the biggest "freedom of speech" hypocritical cliche bullshit, so bonus points there.

 And lol at Rammstein-defenders. And lol at Dave Patton.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2008)

Wait, why was Yakushi in here, baleting our posts? D:

And lol at Trias.


----------



## Trias (Oct 6, 2008)

lol at the guy with no sig pic. OH SHI-


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 6, 2008)

looks like I missed a shitstorm.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2008)

More like a shit-drizzle.

Still, it's better than nothing.


----------



## The Wired (Oct 6, 2008)

I fucking hate labels and categories... It's all sort of intimidating really. Post this.. Pre that..  Gore.. Death.. Black.. Prog.. Avant...  I mean WTF..   Black Sabath kicks fucking ass whether they be hard rock or metal.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2008)

if you think that way, you shouldn't be in the MD, Wired.


----------



## The Wired (Oct 6, 2008)

I enjoy the shit out of the music department. I just don't post that often. And Perhaps I overstated my case a little bit.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2008)

I need more stuff that sounds like An Albatross; the Family Album was so fucking amazing.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 6, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> No matter how much I mull this one over, I still can't grasp what you're trying to say.
> 
> I'd like to help, but I just don't understand.



Band that looks like a bunch of indifags that plays like a bunch of metalfags.


----------



## Altron (Oct 6, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]eABVwEgzIss[/YOUTUBE]

This video should make you guys go check out my latest pimp here.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 6, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Band that looks like a bunch of indifags that plays like a bunch of metalfags.



I know just the band! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPWpsApLMDc[/YOUTUBE]



			
				Altron said:
			
		

> here.



A good album.

I need the one before this; the one with "Cry of the Blackbird" on it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 7, 2008)

i love how we can all scream and yell at eachother, yet whole heartedly fuck about afterward like nothing happened 

-stabs Trias, for,y'know, the shits and giggles of it-


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 7, 2008)

This topic never gets boring, gotta give it credit for that.


----------



## Trias (Oct 7, 2008)

It gets. It's actually so boring that it's interesting.

 -stabs Trias too, for,y'know, the shits and giggles of it-


----------



## Scud (Oct 7, 2008)

I really need The Way of All Flesh to leak. I want that album so bad.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 7, 2008)

Tatumaru said:


> I really need The Way of All Flesh to leak. I want that album so bad.



This has leaked, and I sent it to you in a PM.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 7, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> I know just the band!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPWpsApLMDc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





Darkest Hour is great.... cool sig btw!


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 7, 2008)

FYI dark symphonies is selling a remastered Maudlin Of The Well - My Fruit Psychobells, its limited edition with only 1000 copies.... in case anyone likes owning the hard copies of albums.. i know i do


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2008)

MFPB is a second priority; unfortunately, trying to grab motW LPs on ebay is like trying to grab smoke.   

Also;

Is anyone aware of something that resembles Sludge Metal with a huge Jazz influence?


----------



## manos87 (Oct 8, 2008)

Tatumaru said:


> I really need The Way of All Flesh to leak. I want that album so bad.



It's not as good as from mars to sirius. It still is a very good album though!


----------



## Daedus (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm waiting impatiently for Uroboros to leak.

Sooo going to pimp that album.


----------



## Seregfin (Oct 8, 2008)

I think this is the right place to ask. Do you guys know something that sounds like Blotted Science - _The Machinations of Dementia_? 
Every instrumental album I've heard so far is "softer" than this, I'm looking for something that's in the same league.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 8, 2008)

how did you miss new gojira leaking anyway? 

and yeah manos is right, it's a very good album but from mars to sirius is better.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> MFPB is a second priority; unfortunately, trying to grab motW LPs on ebay is like trying to grab smoke.
> 
> Also;
> 
> Is anyone aware of something that resembles Sludge Metal with a huge Jazz influence?


Not really, the closest I can come up with is Callisto. Fucking love the song Wormwood, it's got this awesome jazzy bit. They are one of the few good Finnish metal bands.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 8, 2008)

Fuck I want my ability to make threads back.

Bleh. I'll just ask here then. Any Arch Enemy fans? After thrash, melodic death metal is my favorite genre.

First song I ever heard by AE
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB7qXTNybk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 8, 2008)

why the fuck aint you guys listening to the radio show?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2008)

Seregfin said:


> I think this is the right place to ask. Do you guys know something that sounds like Blotted Science - _The Machinations of Dementia_?
> Every instrumental album I've heard so far is "softer" than this, I'm looking for something that's in the same league.



The closest things I could imagine would be related projects: Behold... The Arctopus and Indricothere; they might not be exactly the same, but I would put them in the same league.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2008)

Dysrythmia and Behold... The Arctopus are both amazing prog/tech metal groups. I got my punk friend into BTA.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2008)

I forgot Dysrythmia.


----------



## Trias (Oct 8, 2008)

B...TA is indeed on the same tier, but I wouldn't call the way they do it similar at all. You should try Spastic Ink if you like Blotted Science, because well, both are mainly Ron Jarzombek's projects. Though it's an interesting thing that a few friends of mine who do like Blotted Science dislike Spastic Ink a lot. Style is different, but you can tell the Jarzombek's influence right away. Though, why Zeleny but not Bobby Jarzombek. I always asked that, but anyway. You should just try it.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2008)

BT...A is very different, actually, unless you're someone unfamiliar with metal or just hate it.  But I definitely put them in the same tier, as Trias said.  Blotted Science are indeed heavier.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 8, 2008)

Can anyone suggest an album from The Haunted?
I want to buy one of their CDs but I can't decide which one. And yes, I do do the honro of actually buying CDs from the bands I really like.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Can anyone suggest an album from The Haunted?
> I want to buy one of their CDs but I can't decide which one. And yes, I do do the honro of actually buying CDs from the bands I really like.



The Haunted really aren't that good, tbh.

And in response to your earlier question, I enjoy thrash metal and melodeath. Archy Enemy are decent at best, I much prefer At the Gates and Gates of Ishtar.


----------



## Seregfin (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations, I'll check them out. I already know of Behold.. The Arctopus en Indricothere. I don't really know what to think of them but I haven't given them a lot of attention. I'll give them a few more listens now though.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 8, 2008)

Eindhoven \m/

Man, i gotta get back to the grindcore capital of Holland D:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Eindhoven \m/
> 
> Man, i gotta get back to the grindcore capital of Holland D:



<3 Rompeprop reference


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 8, 2008)

and SMES
and a couple of Cliteater members
and Last Days of Humanity
and a whole host of unsigned gore and cyber bands


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 8, 2008)

Cliteater always bored me, but LDOH is fucking ace.


----------



## Trias (Oct 8, 2008)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) really.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 8, 2008)

Since when was maudlin of the Well Alternative Punk? lol winamp


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2008)

motW has always been tagged as "Awesome" in my winamp


----------



## Trias (Oct 9, 2008)

lol, overrated. Pseudo-elitism favours MotW just slightly less than DEP.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 9, 2008)

Breadwinner > any math-metal band ever.


----------



## Trias (Oct 9, 2008)

I need some math-metal pimping.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 9, 2008)

Dave needs to pimp Dystopia in his doom/stoner/sludge megapimp.


----------



## manos87 (Oct 10, 2008)

I know about mathcore. I know about math rock. But math metal? Which bands play math metal?


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 10, 2008)

Mudvayne


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 10, 2008)

Cell said:


> Dave needs to pimp Dystopia in his doom/stoner/sludge megapimp.



they are in the list

as is Grief
the obligatory Acid Bath
Dozer
Weedeater
Bongzilla
Dirge
The Melvins
Crowbar
Eyehategod
King Travolta
Rwake
Teeth of Lions Rule The Divine
Cathedral
Boris

etc etc you get the picture 

I'm also going to throw in some London hardcore/sludge stuff too like Raging Speedhorn


----------



## Audrey (Oct 10, 2008)

Wolves in the Throne Room isn't sludge, stoner or doom, and I pimped them already. The demos are the only recordings they have that sound like those kinds of music, but they're still definitely black metal. The first album is largely influenced by another USBM group called Weakling, and the second one is like the American _Nattens Madrigal_ in 4 epic parts.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha, I just listened to Wolves' first demo again. I had forgotten how embarrassingly bad the vocals were. The parts where the guy tries to scream but winds up sounding squealing because his voice breaks are pretty funny.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, Bring Me The Horizon have released quite a solid album with Suicide Season, and have evidently matured with their songwriting, its not about being as br00tal as possible anymore. I know that if you didn't like them before, there is still a big chance you won't like them now, but this album is quite different, and those on the fence should give it a listen.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 12, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Wolves in the Throne Room isn't sludge, stoner or doom, and I pimped them already. The demos are the only recordings they have that sound like those kinds of music, but they're still definitely black metal. The first album is largely influenced by another USBM group called Weakling, and the second one is like the American _Nattens Madrigal_ in 4 epic parts.



I put them in the list? Oops XD I must have meant Teeth of Lions Rule The Divine, simply because i remember talking about both WitTR and ToLRtD with a friend of mine the other night


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 13, 2008)

lulz


----------



## Trias (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 13, 2008)

oh Mustaine, you sly devil <3


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 13, 2008)

Makes me want to download it just to be dick.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G7XXHGXUz8[/YOUTUBE]
Also Indian Metallica


----------



## Vongola (Oct 13, 2008)

lol at dave mustaine


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 13, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Well, Bring Me The Horizon have released quite a solid album with Suicide Season, and have evidently matured with their songwriting, its not about being as br00tal as possible anymore. I know that if you didn't like them before, there is still a big chance you won't like them now, but this album is quite different, and those on the fence should give it a listen.



I liked it. also im in love wih the title track...


----------



## Vongola (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't stand BMTH to be honest.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 14, 2008)

BMTH is in the top 10 worst artists of all time.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2008)

I've found a band that is quite literally a cross between Grindcore and Classical.

I think I may just fucking eargasm forever.  

Oh my God, if only the recording was longer and not so muddy.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I've just bought their CD for ten dollars, and it's going to be one of the best 10 dollars I've spent on a CD.  Fucking hell, 11 minutes of listening, and I'm ready to buy their CD and go see them live as many times as I can.  

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 15, 2008)

Im pretty mad at you guys for making me discover *Spastik Ink* on my own... theyre incredible


----------



## Trias (Oct 15, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> Im pretty mad at you guys for making me discover *Spastik Ink* on my own... theyre incredible



 AND A WINRAR IS YOU. 



Trias said:


> B...TA is indeed on the same tier, but I wouldn't call the way they do it similar at all. *You should try Spastic Ink* if you like Blotted Science, because well, both are mainly Ron Jarzombek's projects. Though it's an interesting thing that a few friends of mine who do like Blotted Science dislike Spastic Ink a lot. Style is different, but you can tell the Jarzombek's influence right away. Though, why Zeleny but not Bobby Jarzombek. I always asked that, but anyway. You should just try it.



 And that was only two pages ago. Really, floydians act like that and then tell me about pink flody hate. Geez.

 Leaving ad hominem, apparently, I know you got a name change, and I just noticed that I remember your jiraiya signature... but I don't have a long term memory of nicknames, so be so kind to tell what your last name was. It's Eric, right? I think it is.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah Im Erik_Wright... and I meant that theyve NEVER BEEN PIMPED!!!! 


but anyway I just listened to them last night and theyre beyond impressive, and I remember you recommended Watchtower for fans of Spiral Architect, but thats been downloading for like a week now and I am anxious to hear it.


----------



## Trias (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, it's not like anybody was gonna listen to it if I had pimped it. Well, actually a few people do, but I think it's just the "prog-whores download pimps of other prog-whores" thing gets annoying, heh.

 In any case, Watchtower IS the basis for bands like Spiral Architect, Blotted Science, Spastic Ink, etc, etc. They influenced many prog-rock and metal and even artists from other genres, too. We can even say that they're also responsible for Tool's wide-fame, to some degree. It's arguable whether they were a good band or not, but it's undeniable that they made music beyond their time and age and opened door to a world of music that was unimaginable before.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 15, 2008)

If you get bored you can upload me a Blotted Science album?? You know, if you feel like it.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Trias, I'm 2 tracks in and it's mindblowingly awesome!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2008)

I really like The Sins of Thy Beloved; well, really just Lake of Sorrow, but hey, it's awesome.


----------



## The Wired (Oct 15, 2008)

Trias said:


> Well, it's not like anybody was gonna listen to it if I had pimped it. Well, actually a few people do, but I think it's just the "prog-whores download pimps of other prog-whores" thing gets annoying, heh.
> 
> In any case, Watchtower IS the basis for bands like Spiral Architect, Blotted Science, Spastic Ink, etc, etc. They influenced many prog-rock and metal and even artists from other genres, too. We can even say that they're also responsible for Tool's wide-fame, to some degree. It's arguable whether they were a good band or not, but it's undeniable that they made music beyond their time and age and opened door to a world of music that was unimaginable before.


 
After hearing your description I really wanna check it out too. I gotta get on the Pimp list still though.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 16, 2008)

Im gonna forward you this *Blotted Science* Trias sent me... its impressive to say the least


----------



## The Wired (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks man.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 16, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I've found a band that is quite literally a cross between Grindcore and Classical.
> 
> I think I may just fucking eargasm forever.
> 
> Oh my God, if only the recording was longer and not so muddy.



What's the name of this creature?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 16, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> What's the name of this creature?



Basilica

More specifically, it sounds like modern Grindcore mixed with (literally) Avant-Garde Classical music -- there are no vocals, and I think 2 violins.  It's fucking amazing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 16, 2008)

Alestorm is so fucking good. Fucking pirate metal! \m/


----------



## Audrey (Oct 16, 2008)

Alestorm is actually really generic keyboard-driven power metal with piratey vocals and lyrics, which was a big letdown.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 16, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Basilica
> 
> More specifically, it sounds like modern Grindcore mixed with (literally) Avant-Garde Classical music -- there are no vocals, and I think 2 violins.  It's fucking amazing.



Where can I find this? I'm even willing to buy it.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 16, 2008)

You can by it on their myspace for 10 bucks (including shipping, if you're in the US).

Hella short, but certainly worth it, in my opinion.  

Or you can probably find it on DigitalMeltdown's blogroll.


----------



## The Wired (Oct 16, 2008)

Apparently I don't know shit from shinola.. because I just listened to Blotted Science for the first time an I can't even fucking believe it. What the fuck have I been doing?


----------



## Trias (Oct 16, 2008)

Power metal (generic or not) is not keyboard driven.  The cheap music Varg Vikernes did, is, however.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 16, 2008)

Trias said:


> Power metal (generic or not) is not keyboard driven.  The cheap music Varg Vikernes did, is, however.



Stereotyping.

Why are we talking about Burzum, now?


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 16, 2008)

Trias said:


> Power metal (generic or not) is not keyboard driven.  The cheap music Varg Vikernes did, is, however.



True, though Stratovarius truly did some swank keyboad/guitar duet solos.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 16, 2008)

Also, I'm pretty sure Varg's only keyboard-driven albums aren't black metal at all. Besides, whether or not you like him personally, which I don't, much of his work is undeniably of the highest quality in the style of music that he created and definitely the epitome of atmospheric black metal in influence and originality.



Power metal can be keyboard-driven, it just shouldn't be, which is why Alestorm is a terrible band. I'm going to assume that you failed to realize I was only insulting one band, and not an entire genre of music, so you said something really stupid about a band that I listen to.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 16, 2008)

Any band that label themselves "True Scottish Pirate Metal" probably aren't meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 17, 2008)

I like Watchtower his vocals are a bit over the top from time to time but the guitar work is awesome


----------



## manos87 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> Any band that label themselves "True Scottish Pirate Metal" probably aren't meant to be taken seriously.



You are right indeed.

Though, I don't think Alestorm's music is terrible.


Yet when it comes to pirates, we have the ultimate Running Wild to keep us company.

Under Jolly Roger!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 17, 2008)

Alestorm is just really fun metal. I love the lyrical themes, it's sort of like the old roots-folk music that tells a story.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 17, 2008)

The new BTBAM Colors DVD is fucking incredible... plus Paul Waggoner is wearing a Behold...The Arctopus shirt.


----------



## Trias (Oct 17, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure Varg's only keyboard-driven albums aren't black metal at all. Besides, whether or not you like him personally, which I don't, much of his work is undeniably of the highest quality in the style of music that he created and definitely the epitome of atmospheric black metal in influence and originality.
> 
> Power metal can be keyboard-driven, it just shouldn't be, which is why Alestorm is a terrible band. I'm going to assume that you failed to realize I was only insulting one band, and not an entire genre of music, so you said something really stupid about a band that I listen to.



 I did not call that black metal; thus I did not streotyped him at all; however, you DID call Alestorm power metal.

 Yes I don't like him personally.

 I did not talk about him being influential or not, actually, I only talked about the cheap music he made; we both know that the keyboard driven work of his jail-time is cheap, right? I do not see any problem.

 You were not insulting only one band, you insulted the "generic power metal" style actually, and did a really bad job at that. I don't know where you were aiming, but you certainly hit the wrong thing no matter how you look at it.

 Also, I did not insulted Burzum (which is hard to call a band anyway) but Varg Vikernes (who is certainly not a BAND you like), not streotypical or generic black metal, not his music in general, not anything. 

 Oh, and good that we got back to this, I certainly needed that. :/


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 17, 2008)

Ah a good old fashioned Audrey Trias debate. I kind of missed those.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 17, 2008)

Trias said:


> I did not call that black metal; thus I did not streotyped him at all; however, you DID call Alestorm power metal.



Probably because they actually are power metal, just extremely bad power metal. There's nothing about them that makes them not power metal, including the overuse of keyboards, and you'd be pretty hard pressed to tell me what genre of music they are aside from power metal, stupid pirate lyrics or otherwise.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 17, 2008)

Alestorm is a funny name.


----------



## Trias (Oct 17, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Probably because they actually are power metal, just extremely bad power metal. There's nothing about them that makes them not power metal, including the overuse of keyboards, and you'd be pretty hard pressed to tell me what genre of music they are aside from power metal, stupid pirate lyrics or otherwise.



 First of all, there's no such thing as over-use of keyboards. You don't hear things about over-use of guitars, drums, basses, so there's no overuse of keyboards either. Exaggarated keyboard solos and leads (or keyboard driven like you said)? Yes. Overuse of keyboard? Hell no.

 Moreover, then tell me the genre of the cheap tavern music Varg had done in his time. 

 Lastly, again, you've insulted the whole genre just again by calling a "generic" (accoring to you) power metal band extremely bad. Sigh.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 17, 2008)

Cell said:


> Alestorm is just really fun metal. I love the lyrical themes, it's sort of like the old roots-folk music that tells a story.



I subscribe to this view roughly-it's all so charmingly stupid that listening for musical nuances or cutting individuality is a waste. They'll never be a band I would follow with great enthusiasm, but I do feel I can just enjoy it for what it is.

That said, I am not the most critical of metal fan.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Oct 19, 2008)

I like alestorm they are very lulzy  good shit to put in the car with a a bunch of friends


----------



## Audrey (Oct 19, 2008)

Trias said:


> Moreover, then tell me the genre of the cheap tavern music Varg had done in his time.



It's obviously keyboard-based ambient music, and it's also not very good, something even he acknowledges. 



> Lastly, again, you've insulted the whole genre just again by calling a "generic" (accoring to you) power metal band extremely bad. Sigh.



I hate to tell you, but the most common definition of the word generic is a synonym of the word bland. I don't know what you think it means, but using it to describe one band is not insulting an entire genre of music.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 19, 2008)

-grabs popcorn and enjoys the show-

not being mod now has its perks


----------



## Trias (Oct 19, 2008)

Audrey said:


> It's obviously keyboard-based ambient music, and it's also not very good, something even he acknowledges.
> 
> And I hate to tell you, but the most common definition of the word generic is a synonym of the word bland. I don't know what you think it means, but using it to describe one band is not insulting an entire genre of music.



 ...Yeah keyboard-driven ambient music, then Alestorm is Keyboard-driven heavy metal. Or Pirate Metal, yay. 

 And I hate to tell you, but the most common definition you know is, my dear, wrong. Now is probably the time I'd normally make a racist comment about American knowledge of English, but I don't feel like it, so lets move on to the second stage:

  G*eneric is the opposite of the word **Specific*, and *it comes from the word general*. Both things point out to the fact that it is used for "common variant of a kind/species" especially in biology. If you say generic power metal, it's the most common form of power metal; *the majority* of power metal. And yes, that means you insulted the majority of the genre.



destroy_musick said:


> -grabs popcorn and enjoys the show-
> 
> not being mod now has its perks



 lol, Dave Patton. I has the copyrights for dat. 

 (also, it's not like you ever interfered when two of us were arguing. not that there was any need, anyway.)


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2008)

These are always fun.


----------



## Audrey (Oct 19, 2008)

Trias said:


> ...Yeah keyboard-driven ambient music, then Alestorm is Keyboard-driven heavy metal. Or Pirate Metal, yay.
> 
> And I hate to tell you, but the most common definition you know is, my dear, wrong. Now is probably the time I'd normally make a racist comment about American knowledge of English, but I don't feel like it, so lets move on to the second stage:
> 
> G*eneric is the opposite of the word **Specific*, and *it comes from the word general*. Both things point out to the fact that it is used for "common variant of a kind/species" especially in biology. If you say generic power metal, it's the most common form of power metal; *the majority* of power metal. And yes, that means you insulted the majority of the genre.



Alestorm being common in that they bring absolutely nothing new or original to power metal and represent it in an extremely basic and unoriginal form that has nothing interesting or fresh to offer. Therefore, they are very common, basic and, yes, generic.

Last time I checked, what I just typed also describes blandness. My advice is to learn more about words than the most basic definition that a dictionary offers before arguing about them, since you really aren't right. Thanks for trying, because this was fun.


----------



## Trias (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, because most basic definition dictionaries offer is obviously what you shouldn't take serious, because it's generic definition, it must be shit.  It leaves me in awe that the sayings like "common sense is not common" really fit to matters like this, where, incidentally, the word common is mentioned as well.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 20, 2008)

This is why this thread sucks, it all just disolves into ego battles and self-rightous displays of formal arguing abilities.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 20, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> This is why this thread awesome, it all just disolves into ego battles and self-rightous displays of formal arguing abilities.



Fixed your typo. Don't bother to thank me. No need no need.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 20, 2008)

Funny and sad at same time cause I went back and forth between the quote and my post for like, a full minute before I saw what you did thar.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2008)

It should have have semi-colon between 'sucks' and 'it', no?

I'll stop now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 20, 2008)

Grammar is so fucking metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2008)

Dolphins are so fucking metal.


----------



## KentaLjung (Oct 21, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Dolphins are so fucking metal.



Agreed.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 21, 2008)

So ah, Rhapsody's Rage of the Winter is quite a good power metal song.Well, least I think so


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 21, 2008)

Rhapsody of Fire*



"The power of the dragonflame will burn brighter than ever before," says guitarist/songwriter Luca Turilli.

Never gets old.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 21, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Rhapsody of Fire*



They'll always be Rhapsody to me, fuck that court injunction. I recognise they had no choice but to officially change their name but people can still call them Rhapsody for short, or just because it's a far snappier and better sounding name >_>

And with that...

RISE MIGHTY DRAGON!!!!!!

God I love that intro.


----------



## Trias (Oct 21, 2008)

POWER OF THE POWER OF THE POWER OF THE POWER OF THE POWER OF THE POWER of the great sword, says the great Nanowar.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 21, 2008)

I hate those opportunist court rulings that make bands change their name for no other reason save for insipid pragmatism (or, change in order to avoid it.)  

Frost* must be spelled with the damned asterisk.  BOO!

Also, I need more Pax Cecilia.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 21, 2008)

"Death Metal Bands Should Not Say Thank You (It's Not Very Death Metal"

I <3 parody bands


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 21, 2008)

Who doesn't, Dave, who doesn't?

Oh wait -- tr00 metal fans.


----------



## Prowler (Oct 21, 2008)

*Did anyone here liked Nostradamus (Judas Priest)?  
Because I didn't, all the other albums are amazing. British Steel, Screaming for vengeance and Painkiller are the ones I like the most (Painkiller is my favorite album of Heavy Metal). The others are amazing too, but Nostradamus.....    *


----------



## Trias (Oct 21, 2008)

I like tr00 parody bands.


----------



## Trias (Oct 21, 2008)

Apparently, Stuart Chartwood should make the soundtrack for nce of Persia movie too. He makes some fucking amazing soundtraks, Time Only Knows is just so fucking adorably awesome.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## cloin (Oct 23, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> I <3 parody bands



Deicide is still my favorite parody band.  Oh no he didn't! *snaps fingers*


----------



## escamoh (Oct 23, 2008)

doc


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 23, 2008)

Holy fucking shit it's colin

Esca;

I know, I love it.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 23, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Rhapsody of Fire*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these fans are even funnier
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOjQK7BpBWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cloin (Oct 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Holy fucking shit it's colin



Yes, how are you sir?

Can we all give it up for forensic jargon grind already?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 23, 2008)

Fantastic.

Unfortunately, I know nothing of forensics; I do, however, love to spew jargon, and do so at every available opportunity.  Let it commence.


----------



## cloin (Oct 23, 2008)

Sadly I left my copy of *Gray's Anatomy of the Human Body* next to the morgue furnace.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 23, 2008)

This is the metal thread -- we need only wait for someone to say their favorite band is KoRn or MCR, and then the wolves shall descend, spewing fire, brimstone and metal jargon.


----------



## Altron (Oct 23, 2008)

what say the MD about Einherjer?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Oct 23, 2008)

sup guys, i just got back from three days in the recording studio. album tis on its way 

had to leave crystal mountain cover out though 

i can't believe i heard a good immortal album the other day.....its the one from 2005. or 2002 rather.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 23, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> sup guys, i just got back from three days in the recording studio. album tis on its way
> 
> had to leave crystal mountain cover out though



I demand you carefully reconsider your decision there


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 23, 2008)

Altron said:


> what say the MD about Einherjer?



Einherjar to me!


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Oct 23, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I demand you carefully reconsider your decision there



hah i wish it was a 'decision'. 

i just plain ran out of studio time, although its not all in vain apparently the guy offered to quickly record it when we go back to record the geetars. 
but im still gutted...


----------



## cloin (Oct 23, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> i can't believe i heard a good immortal album the other day.....its the one from 2005.



You've clearly never heard *Diabolical Full Moon Mysticism*.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn, Drumcorps is fucking _fantastic_; why has no one told me about this?

Dave?


----------



## Ulio (Oct 23, 2008)

Yea, a metal thread !!

So any good new upcoming bands you indy whores?

And i am interested in this DFFM


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 23, 2008)

Shaolin Death Squad;

Know the name, know the band, love the band.


----------



## Trias (Oct 24, 2008)

lol Cloin. Corpse-painters, heh.

 Skeksis, I want to know once again where's your sig from. Who took that one? Maybe a deviantart link for me? mm?

 And DrumCorps? I mean, that's the Dave-ish name I've ever heard.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2008)

Grindcore and Breakcore in one, awesome band.

Yeah, it's a "Dave" band if I've ever heard one.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 24, 2008)

Will you... pimp eet?

EDIT: Has no one pimped the new Scar Symmetry album?  That might be my next effort...


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2008)

Sure -- but my next pimp is already lined up.


----------



## Trias (Oct 24, 2008)

Apparently, what's up with the avatar, Doc? I actually liked that too, despite everyone disliking it (I sometimes end up liking things that are almost objectively bad too) but I never thought of having a Molly avy. Not that I had any different avatar since, like, 1,5 years.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 25, 2008)

People dislike my Eva avatar?

Or my Cash one?

Either way: bastards.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 25, 2008)

Trias said:


> Skeksis, I want to know once again where's your sig from. Who took that one? Maybe a deviantart link for me? mm?



It is from a Converge show im not sure when. I got it from this website, guy seems to do a lot of band photography:


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 25, 2008)

I have no idea where your ava is from. When I think of eva I think of Neon Genesis...


Gendo Ikari FTW!!!1!!!


----------



## Vongola (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking forward to Priest Feast.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 25, 2008)

I fucking love King Travolta


----------



## Audrey (Oct 26, 2008)

cloin said:


> You've clearly never heard *Diabolical Full Moon Mysticism*.



I can acknowledge that Immortal's a pretty important band for 90's black metal, but they took their image way too far in the early days.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought about getting some corpsepaint and stage blood for Halloween but I don't have the proper clothing.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 29, 2008)

Eh, I don't have the corpsepaint or the stage blood. But I could burn Sortsind to disc and walk around blasting Blandt Gra monumenter. I'm black so disappearing into the night is not hard.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 29, 2008)

Angst said:


> [B
> Disturbed, Drowning Pool,Korn,Led Zepplin, Lost Prophets, Marilyn manson, megadeath, Metallica,Slipknot,System of a Down and the Used. i know some of these are not metal but there still my favorites so here u go a metal thread have fun [/B]



Those Are The One's That I Like The Most


----------



## Audrey (Oct 30, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Eh, I don't have the corpsepaint or the stage blood. But I could burn Sortsind to disc and walk around blasting Blandt Gra monumenter. I'm black so disappearing into the night is not hard.





Oh, Yu.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2008)

I regret not doing it. Next year. (Or maybe christmas)

On a Side note, Malaysian DEP.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 2, 2008)

Any other fans of *Ghoul* here? Essentially the same band as Impaled (same members) playing awesome death/thrash metal.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Nov 3, 2008)

anyone for any E-grind?

Daeron0287


i think im in love and slightly envious i didnt get round to doing this first.


----------



## Drakestorm (Nov 3, 2008)

In Flames my fav metal band by miles
Other metal bands i listen to: Apocalyptica, Metallica, CoB, Trivium, Killswitch Engage, Finntroll, Parkway Drive, Mors Principium Est, System of a Down, Soilwork among others


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 3, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> anyone for any E-grind?
> 
> Daeron0287
> 
> ...



iamerror! shame that the two guys in charge are the biggest fucking douchebags on the entire fucking scene right now. They put themselves above every other 8-bit/digi/e-grind band out there by calling themselves "legitimate". He seriously makes me rage because he claims to invented the genre which is, well, utter bollocks. People have been experimenting with egrind for years before iamerror came around. Heck, i started fucking about in 2001

If it's e-grind you're after, Kindergarten Hazing Ritual and Gigantic Brain are MUST haves


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Nov 3, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> iamerror! shame that the two guys in charge are the biggest fucking douchebags on the entire fucking scene right now. They put themselves above every other 8-bit/digi/e-grind band out there by calling themselves "legitimate". He seriously makes me rage because he claims to invented the genre which is, well, utter bollocks. People have been experimenting with egrind for years before iamerror came around. Heck, i started fucking about in 2001
> 
> If it's e-grind you're after, Kindergarten Hazing Ritual and Gigantic Brain are MUST haves



haha yea i noticed that too, its a shame but minus that bullshit my ears seem to appreciate what they do, i tried to give ghengis tron a try some time ago but i just could'nt take to it.

it's quite funny but they are on the same label that ive been hassling and that my mate from fleshrot used to be on before he signed to deep send records. he was telling me that he iamerror managed to piss the guy from vacant sea records nice and proper too by withdrawing an entire album.

p.s. cheers for the band suggestions guy.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 3, 2008)

*Johnny Truant* are disbanding after a final tour ending in December. So fucking bummed right now, and to make it worse, they aren't visiting Australia on the tour.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 3, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> haha yea i noticed that too, its a shame but minus that bullshit my ears seem to appreciate what they do, i tried to give ghengis tron a try some time ago but i just could'nt take to it.
> 
> it's quite funny but they are on the same label that ive been hassling and that my mate from fleshrot used to be on before he signed to deep send records. he was telling me that he iamerror managed to piss the guy from vacant sea records nice and proper too by withdrawing an entire album.
> 
> p.s. cheers for the band suggestions guy.



not a problem

Shit man, its always weirtd to think that you know Fleshrot given they live quite literally 2 minutes away from me XD Least they used to, dont know if they left COulsdon at all


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Nov 3, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> not a problem
> 
> Shit man, its always weirtd to think that you know Fleshrot given they live quite literally 2 minutes away from me XD Least they used to, dont know if they left COulsdon at all



fuck yea i forget this everytime dude, nah from what i know they are still around the same haunts. im trying to plan a tour with them for next year providing it will work.
our albums are pretty much gna come out at the same time too, (except theirs will be backed by a label).


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 4, 2008)

Drakestorm said:


> *In Flames*my fav metal band by miles
> Other metal bands i listen to: Apocalyptica, Metallica, CoB, *Trivium*, *Killswitch Engage*, Finntroll, *Parkway Drive*, Mors Principium Est, *System of a Down*, Soilwork among others



That just made my day.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't get why you bolded In Flames, since they're actually a metal band.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I don't get why you bolded In Flames, since they're actually a metal band.



I share her confusion.

Also: new Dir en grey will be pimped, for those interested.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I don't get why you bolded In Flames, since they're actually a metal band.



As are all the other ones he bolded, except System Of A Down.


----------



## Drakestorm (Nov 5, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> As are all the other ones he bolded, except System Of A Down.



That can be discussed, many people consider SoaD metal (alternative metal/nu metal) though can also agree that it is a borderline case betwen rock/metal


----------



## Trias (Nov 5, 2008)

SoaD is as metal as Linkin Park, thank you. And no, nu-metal is not metal.



Daedus_Deminine said:


> I share her confusion.
> 
> Also: new Dir en grey will be pimped, for those interested.



 I - fucking - want - new - dir en grey.

 I seriously do.

 Apparently, do you have acoustic songs in the marrow of a bone, my mp3 archieve doesn't have the acoustic versions of the pledge, etc. And if you have Dozing Green too, that'd be great. It's my most favourite song of theirs and I can't find the mp3... (a good quality one at least) and I want to delete the shortcut for its youtube link, heh. If you have those, would you be so kind to upload them for me?


----------



## Daedus (Nov 5, 2008)

Trias said:


> SoaD is as metal as Linkin Park, thank you. And no, nu-metal is not metal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A thread is up for the new album, should you want it.  I possess the link.  I'm at work at the moment, so the other requests you have will have to wait until I get out.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 5, 2008)

Drakestorm said:


> That can be discussed, many people consider SoaD metal (alternative metal/nu metal) though can also agree that it is a borderline case betwen rock/metal


you win

WAH WAH NU-METAL CAN'T BE METAL MY PRECIOUS METAL WAAAAH

No.


----------



## Trias (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, its obviously metal just because some retard named it metal, geniues. I find it amusing when populist wankers want to influence every kind of genre and can't come to terms with the fact that some genres are just not supposed to be mainstream.


----------



## GreenBaboon (Nov 5, 2008)

I like, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Anthrax and Lordi in Metal.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 5, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I don't get why you bolded In Flames, since they're actually a metal band.



Too bad they do a horrible job of being onr.



Daedus_Deminine said:


> I share her confusion.



Trivium is a Metallica rip-off, trying to say they're "Thrash" while their earlier material was screamo. Now they're just trying to get themselves killed for an attempt of a "Thrashcore" scene, just like bands such as BlowJob for a Cowboy being "Deathcore" or "Deathgrind" or whatever the fuck people call it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 5, 2008)

Trias said:


> Yeah, its obviously metal just because some retard named it metal, geniues. I find it amusing when populist wankers want to influence every kind of genre and can't come to terms with the fact that some genres are just not supposed to be mainstream.



It's funny because you spelt genius wrong


----------



## Trias (Nov 6, 2008)

And you forgot the full-stop.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 6, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Too bad they do a horrible job of being onr.
> 
> 
> 
> Trivium is a Metallica rip-off, trying to say they're "Thrash" while their earlier material was screamo. Now they're just trying to get themselves killed for an attempt of a "Thrashcore" scene, just like bands such as BlowJob for a Cowboy being "Deathcore" or "Deathgrind" or whatever the fuck people call it.



BAAAAWWWWWWWWW

They still all play some form of metal. Your arguments don't support any point.


----------



## Trias (Nov 6, 2008)

Falsemetalfags.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 6, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Too bad they do a horrible job of being onr.



I don't even know what that means. Their older albums are also definitely some of the most classic works in their genre.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 6, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I don't even know what that means. Their older albums are also definitely some of the most classic works in their genre.



After a few moments worth of research, I have concluded that "onr" is "one" erroneously communicated via hurried application.  

Supporting Evidence:The "r" key is located immediately to the right of the "e" key.




Painkiller said:


> Too bad they do a horrible job of being onr.



In Flames is a metal band.  In Flames' early stuff is considered by many to be the pinnacle of Gothenburg Melodic Death Metal.  Every reputable reference you could possibly cite on the subject will clearly elucidate that very fact.  Stop being obnoxious for the sake of your genre prejudice.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 6, 2008)

ZoMG THrASH AND JUdAs PRIeSt!!!111!!! FAP FAP FAP


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 6, 2008)

Trias said:


> And you forgot the full-stop.



or did i?

...


----------



## Trias (Nov 6, 2008)

In Flames did indeed some greatest work of Swedish Melodic Death. But it's also obvious that their late albums have nothing to do with the stuff like Whoracle, and even Anders Friden makes fun of it, wearing a LinkIN Flames t-shirt on stage.

 So, is In Flames a metal band? Yes, maybe. But can you call what they do metal now? Populist-whores like to do so, apparently. For those, stuff like SoaD and Korn is also metal.

 Come on guys, lets just hug eachother and drink beer and sing overtoned power metal songs happily.


----------



## Trias (Nov 6, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> or did i?
> 
> ...



 you did, you're more forgetful than my aunt judie.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 6, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> ZoMG THrASH AND JUdAs PRIeSt!!!111!!! FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 6, 2008)

Trias said:


> In Flames did indeed some greatest work of Swedish Melodic Death. But it's also obvious that their late albums have nothing to do with the stuff like Whoracle, and even Anders Friden makes fun of it, wearing a LinkIN Flames t-shirt on stage.
> 
> So, is In Flames a metal band? Yes, maybe. But can you call what they do metal now? Populist-whores like to do so, apparently. For those, stuff like SoaD and Korn is also metal.
> 
> Come on guys, lets just hug eachother and drink beer and sing overtoned power metal songs happily.



I'd rather sing off key country songs and spoon while drinking vodka.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 6, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> BAAAAWWWWWWWWW
> 
> They still all play some form of metal. Your arguments don't support any point.



Fine, just say they're not as great.



Audrey said:


> I don't even know what that means. Their older albums are also definitely some of the most classic works in their genre.



Too bad their newer stuff is horrible.



Skeksis said:


> ZoMG THrASH AND JUdAs PRIeSt!!!111!!! FAP FAP FAP



And your Black/Death Metal is any better? Call me crazy, but I think the best representation of Metal is the sub-genre Thrash Metal. Hell, without bands like Slayer, Kreator, Destruction, Sodom, and maybe even Possessed (Although they're more likely a Death Metal band, they have Thrash fundamentals), your Death, Cannibal Corpse, Insanity, Obituary, Arch Enemy, Deicide, etc., etc.

Also, I do like Black Sabbath too, thank you very much.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 6, 2008)

so what's everyones favorite *In Flames* album? Mine is _Colony_


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 7, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> And your Black/Death Metal is any better? Call me crazy, but I think the best representation of Metal is the sub-genre Thrash Metal. Hell, without bands like Slayer, Kreator, Destruction, Sodom, and maybe even Possessed (Although they're more likely a Death Metal band, they have Thrash fundamentals), your Death, Cannibal Corpse, Insanity, Obituary, Arch Enemy, Deicide, etc., etc.



I thought by now you would've figured out that at least myself doesn't give a crap about that. And yes, IMO, my death metal is much better.



PrognosisNegative said:


> so what's everyones favorite *In Flames* album? Mine is _Colony_



Mine is Whoracle. I fucking love that album. Before I switched computers, my playcounts on my itunes for every song on it were well over 100, and I'm still not bored of it. Second would be a tie between Jester Race and Colony. Third would be Reroute To Remain.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Misery Signals, does anyone have it? 

*too braindead to go do simple google searches*


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 7, 2008)

Misery Signals are pretty good. I like the instrumentation from their earlier work more than the new stuff becuase it was significantly more technical, but I like the new singer 1000 times better, I guess Im torn. but I am going to see them on the 10th...hopefully

I can get you all of their albums if you would like


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, my tastes aren't much in the lyrical area, so I'd prefer more the instrumentation phase, but the discographia is what I just found and started downloading. I'll tell you how I like it.
Thanks for offering though 

EDIT: Just found out the Dillinger Escape Plan and loved it as well


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I'd rather sing off key country songs and spoon while drinking vodka.



You had me at spoon.

Hah.

Country and vodka...

So, I was listening to the Crow soundtrack again, and as always, I love how brilliantly the album flows. One of my favourite soundtracks ever, and although not all (or even mostly metal) it none the less has some damn good metal tracks.

Also, I need more *Earth*


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 7, 2008)

The Crow soundtrack is really good... I seriously love the *Joy Division* cover. I think Trent did an amazing job with it

Mos definitely CX *The Dillinger Escape Plan* are extremely kick ass, escpecially _Calculating Infinity_


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Ooh ok, 
*finding now*

Dude, Dog Fashion Disco is fucking cool  Best new artist I found on last.fm today


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 7, 2008)

oh you have an account you should add me.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Added. Thanks!


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 7, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> The Crow soundtrack is really good... I seriously love the *Joy Division* cover. I think Trent did an amazing job with it
> 
> Mos definitely CX *The Dillinger Escape Plan* are extremely kick ass, escpecially _Calculating Infinity_



I never liked Calculating Infinity that much. It had some good tracks, but it felt samey. I much prefer Miss Machine and Ire Works. Plus Greg is a far better vocalist than Dimitri was.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 7, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> Also, I need more *Earth*



hit me up on msn and i'll arrange soemthing


----------



## Trias (Nov 7, 2008)

It's interesting that somehow DEP gets mentioned in every 5 pages or so. I just need to wait till Cell to come and say "DEP is not metal!1" before saying so.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 7, 2008)

Good bands tend to get mentioned... ;D


----------



## Trias (Nov 7, 2008)

No wonder the world's talking about Tokio Hotel.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 7, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Too bad their newer stuff is horrible.



That's okay, since the person you tried to insult never said which albums they liked, and I don't even need to mention newer Metallica.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 7, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> The Crow soundtrack is really good... I seriously love the *Joy Division* cover. I think Trent did an amazing job with it



That cover was pretty faithful to the original. I thought it was enjoyable.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 7, 2008)

Im suprised you liked it. Dont really know why, just suprised...


Whats your favorite *In Flames* album Audrey?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Trias said:


> No wonder the world's talking about Tokio Hotel.


Yeah the world also talked about George Bush =/


----------



## Trias (Nov 7, 2008)

But it's not a band. Barack Obama would do good in a band though. He'd stick to the bass I'd think.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 7, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> Whats your favorite *In Flames* album Audrey?



My guess would be either The Jester Race or Whoracle.

I really dig Colony.


----------



## KentaLjung (Nov 7, 2008)

Daedus_Deminine said:


> My guess would be either The Jester Race or Whoracle.
> 
> I really dig Colony.



Colony is probably the album where Anders Frid?ns voice was truly at its peak, its great.
But I like Subterrenean & Jester race/black as inheritance better, Jesper Str?mblad's lyrics are better imo.


----------



## Trias (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, no one even mention Clayman? Interesting.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 7, 2008)

Trias said:


> Wow, no one even mention Clayman? Interesting.



Clayman had some epic tunes(Square Nothing=wow), but the whole inner-struggle-suburban-life vibe ruined it for me.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 7, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I thought by now you would've figured out that at least myself doesn't give a crap about that. And yes, IMO, my death metal is much better.



Oh hell no. Thrash is definitely better than Death, especially seeing as how some thrash bands such as Destruction, Kreator, and Slayer contributed to the inspiration of it.



Audrey said:


> That's okay, since the person you tried to insult never said which albums they liked, and I don't even need to mention newer Metallica.



New Metallica is actually great compared to the old New Metallica.



Trias said:


> But it's not a band. Barack Obama would do good in a band though. He'd stick to the bass I'd think.



Lol stereotype.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 7, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Oh hell no. Thrash is definitely better than Death, especially seeing as how some thrash bands such as Destruction, Kreator, and Slayer contributed to the inspiration of it.



That's a rather weak argument.  So by your logic, Black Sabbath is better than any other metal band because it helped spawn the genre?

No.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 7, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Oh hell no. Thrash is definitely better than Death, especially seeing as how some thrash bands such as Destruction, Kreator, and Slayer contributed to the inspiration of it.



Goign by this logic

Ragtime, Stride Piano, Acid Rock, Psycedelic, and about a hundred others genres are all better then any form of metal.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 7, 2008)

Why does everyone keep relating the word logic to Painkiller's posts? That would infer some semblence of methodical thought to his statements, when there obviously is none.

Saying a certain genre is better than another genre is so fucking stupid it shouldnt even warrant a response.


So anyway who likes *PsyOpus*?


----------



## Audrey (Nov 7, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> Whats your favorite *In Flames* album Audrey?



I actually don't listen to them, I just don't like the way certain people have to be gay all the time about any band that isn't Metallica or Judas Priest. I like At the Gates, though.



Painkiller said:


> Oh hell no. Thrash is definitely better than Death, especially seeing as how some thrash bands such as Destruction, Kreator, and Slayer contributed to the inspiration of it.



You and the other Metallica fanboys on this site told me that I was lying when I said those bands helped inspire death metal instead of the bands you claimed were responsible, so stop using that as part of your gay argument.

Also, by that logic, bands that inspired thrash metal are better than thrash metal.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 7, 2008)

B-but Metallica is the only true metal band.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 7, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Goign by this logic
> 
> Ragtime, Stride Piano, Acid Rock, Psycedelic, and about a hundred others genres are all better then any form of metal.



I was talking in the Metal Realm, you dolt. This IS the Offical METAL Thread, is it not?



Audrey said:


> I actually don't listen to them, I just don't like the way certain people have to be gay all the time about any band that isn't Metallica or Judas Priest. I like At the Gates, though.



Metallica isn't the only thrash band I listen to, and I DO listen to Iron Maiden, Tygers of Pan Tang, Motorhead, etc.



> You and the other Metallica fanboys on this site told me that I was lying when I said those bands helped inspire death metal instead of the bands you claimed were responsible, so stop using that as part of your gay argument.



Bullshit, I recall no such thing. 



> Also, by that logic, bands that inspired thrash metal are better than thrash metal.



In their own realm, yes. But the combination of New Wave of Hardcore Punk (Or in a Crossover case, Punk lyrics with New Wave riffs) is what gives it that oomph, that extra mile, that missing piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 7, 2008)

It's fracking impossible to get any good live acts to come to Montana. I've been painfully deprived of live metal...


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 8, 2008)

I was listening to Necrophagist's Epitaph last night. Good shit! The outro to "Only Ash Remains" is amazing.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 8, 2008)

Necrophagist are impressive... I dig them


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2008)

They're impressive but their technicality just comes off as wankery to me.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, the tendency to want to add a solo or lead in at any given chance comes off as a bit pretentious, but I still enjoyed the listening experience.


----------



## Drakestorm (Nov 8, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> so what's everyones favorite *In Flames* album? Mine is _Colony_



Reroute to Remain, followed by Colony and Clayman


----------



## Trias (Nov 8, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> So anyway who likes *PsyOpus*?



 Well, I keep mentioning them everytime some depfag starts wanking to DEP, and tell 'em that's the real shit, but they call me elitist and such and then I go cry T_Tttt!!11

 Well. They're awesome enough. Guitarist is REALLY a weirdo. Just look at what the fuck he does with the whammy bar. And... lol, Psyopus had rejected working with Derek Roddy, claiming he was NOT technical enough. That made me lol a lot. At both sides.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 8, 2008)

I dont know why but for me a band can never have too much self indulgence or wankery...

Trias, it has come to my attention that people should listen to you more frequently...

Yeah I was excited when they said they have some new godly bass player, the new album should be the shit


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I was talking in the Metal Realm, you dolt. This IS the Offical METAL Thread, is it not?



Without them metal wouldn't exist. That's how KVLT they are.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 8, 2008)

The Metal thread never fails to make me laugh.

Ever.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2008)

*stalks Andy on the land of red *


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uCuFgUt96g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Without them metal wouldn't exist. That's how KVLT they are.



I doubt some of them were actually a major contribution to metal.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I doubt some of them were actually a major contribution to metal.



Yes they were. They were major contributors to all 20th century music.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Yes they were. They were major contributors to all 20th century music.



Even so, metal had taken said influences and improved them 100 fold.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 9, 2008)

Your logic is flawed beyond all belief. When something you like has inspired something else, it's the greatest thing ever. But when something else has inspired something you like, it suddenly doesn't matter.

And besides, what you are saying doesn't make any sense to begin with. Being influenced by something doesn't equal to being inferior to it. Jesus.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Even so, metal had taken said influences and improved them 100 fold.



If they weren't around metal wouldn't even exist. Creating the rhythms, scales, and all that other fun stuff 20th century music is founded on is more important then anything Black Sabbath or Judas Priest has ever done and by your logic makes them 100000 times better. 



Is anyone else liking Gojira's new album? I bought it today and I'm about to give it a third listen.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 9, 2008)

Laya.snowy 

Melvins pimp and only 3 people from the metal thread jumped on, what are you all? Simple?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 9, 2008)

Just busy. 



> Is anyone else liking Gojira's new album? I bought it today and I'm about to give it a third listen.


Yeah, I got it when it leaked some time back. Great great album, although I still prefer From Mars to Sirius. The Art of Dying is fucking epic though and the last part is very Porcupine Tree-esque, me likey.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 9, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> Laya.snowy
> 
> Melvins pimp and only 3 people from the metal thread jumped on, what are you all? Simple?


Already have it.


----------



## Trias (Nov 9, 2008)

Wise Beard Man, indeed.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Your logic is flawed beyond all belief. When something you like has inspired something else, it's the greatest thing ever. But when something else has inspired something you like, it suddenly doesn't matter.
> 
> And besides, what you are saying doesn't make any sense to begin with. Being influenced by something doesn't equal to being inferior to it. Jesus.



This is called the Official METAL Thread, not the Official Music Thread.



mystictrunks said:


> If they weren't around metal wouldn't even exist. Creating the rhythms, scales, and all that other fun stuff 20th century music is founded on is more important then anything Black Sabbath or Judas Priest has ever done and by your logic makes them 100000 times better.



They took what inspired them and made it sound even better.


----------



## Trias (Nov 9, 2008)

^ Which has nothing to do with what he said and meant.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 9, 2008)

> This is called the Official METAL Thread, not the Official Music Thread.


You should really learn to debate. _Really._


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> You should really learn to debate. _Really._



Learn a little mor about the other side of the story first.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 9, 2008)

Elaborate.


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Nov 9, 2008)

My Faves:
1.Breaking Benjamin
2.Three Days Grace


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Elaborate.



Do I have to fucking spoon-feed you?



thebigfanofnaruto said:


> My Faves:
> 1.Breaking Benjamin
> 2.Three Days Grace



...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 9, 2008)

> Do I have to fucking spoon-feed you?


Apparently you do. And stop your pathetic attempt to avoid this.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 9, 2008)

thebigfanofnaruto said:


> My Faves:
> 1.Breaking Benjamin
> 2.Three Days Grace



None of those are even close to metal and on top of that they suck balls.


----------



## Caia (Nov 9, 2008)

DISTURBED are one of the best (if not thebest ^^). Their songs have the spirit! 
I also like bands like Trapt, Skillet, Bullet for my Valentine, Hatebreed, Thousand Foot Krutch, Papa Roach, Drowning Pool, Fear factory, Element Eighty...which means I'm more into new metal and stuff. ^^


----------



## Audrey (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Bullshit, I recall no such thing.



Go read the main _Death Magnetic_ thread again and tell me I'm wrong, because it's all in there, among other extremely ignorant statements by you and the others I was talking about. You have a bad memory.

Not to mention the time that you posted some dumb video where the members of Exodus talked about thrash metal influencing later extreme metal, and said I was wrong when I talked about Slayer, Kreator, Sodom and the like influencing death and black metal more than Exodus, which is in this very thread we're posting in.

I hope that someday you'll figure out that there's more bands than just Judas Priest and Metallica in metal and that they aren't the most important bands by any stretch. If Cell can do it, so can you.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> They took what inspired them and made it sound even better.


And the people before them took nothing and created something. This isn't about inspiring them this is about making the tools that 20th century music is founded on which is again more impressive and therefore 10000000 times better then Judas Priest or Metallica since according to you influence > actual music.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 9, 2008)

Stop picking on the mentally handicapped.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Apparently you do. And stop your pathetic attempt to avoid this.



Research it yourself.



Audrey said:


> Go read the main _Death Magnetic_ thread again and tell me I'm wrong, because it's all in there, among other extremely ignorant statements by you and the others I was talking about. You have a bad memory.
> 
> Not to mention the time that you posted some dumb video where the members of Exodus talked about thrash metal influencing later extreme metal, and said I was wrong when I talked about Slayer, Kreator, Sodom and the like influencing death and black metal more than Exodus, which is in this very thread we're posting in.
> 
> I hope that someday you'll figure out that there's more bands than just Judas Priest and Metallica in metal and that they aren't the most important bands by any stretch. If Cell can do it, so can you.



Prove I'm wrong, and I know more than just Priest and 'Tallica



mystictrunks said:


> And the people before them took nothing and created something. This isn't about inspiring them this is about making the tools that 20th century music is founded on which is again more impressive and therefore 10000000 times better then Judas Priest or Metallica since according to you influence > actual music.



As I've said before, they take the influences, and intensify in their own direction. 'Nuff said.



Lord Yu said:


> Stop picking on the mentally handicapped.



Why must you talk about yourself in such a derogatory manner?


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> As I've said before, they take the influences, and intensify in their own direction. 'Nuff said.



Exactly like how death metal took thrash and took it in their own direction!


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> As I've said before, they take the influences, and intensify in their own direction. 'Nuff said.



And without them metal wouldn't exist, therefore making them more important and 100000000000000000000000000000000000000 times better. 

'Nuff Said


----------



## Shade (Nov 9, 2008)

Please just ignore the troll and beyond all, do not feed him. It's a waste of time.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 9, 2008)

The thing is, he isn't a troll, he really believes what he is saying.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Prove I'm wrong



I don't have to. You know I'm right, just use thread search if you need the proof. It's not like it would be hard for me to do the same, but I don't feel pressured to prove that you make ignorant statements, since you prove that every single time you post. If I'm wrong, you'd be able to prove it easily, but you won't since you know what's in those threads.


----------



## Trias (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey, don't call him a troll, I'm being offended here!!11


----------



## Trias (Nov 10, 2008)

Apparently, everyone should go and listen to dir en grey's new album. Check out the pimping section.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree. It is one of the top albums released this year IMO.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Exactly like how death metal took thrash and took it in their own direction!



Some things just can't be tampered with though.



mystictrunks said:


> And without them metal wouldn't exist, therefore making them more important and 100000000000000000000000000000000000000 times better.
> 
> 'Nuff Said



Then again, with nothing to be influenced by, that's all we'd have, which would suck balls, really. So, in essence, Metal is needed because it intensifies it.



Audrey said:


> I don't have to. You know I'm right, just use thread search if you need the proof. It's not like it would be hard for me to do the same, but I don't feel pressured to prove that you make ignorant statements, since you prove that every single time you post. If I'm wrong, you'd be able to prove it easily, but you won't since you know what's in those threads.



Like I said, prove it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Then again, with nothing to be influenced by, that's all we'd have, which would suck balls, really. So, in essence, Metal is needed because it intensifies it.



As much as I like metal it's just a footnote compared to most forms of music. Ragtime introduced ideas like syncopation to the masses which is infinitely more important then raging vocals and instruments(which were around anyway)


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 10, 2008)

I've got you both beat:

Sticks and stones, gentlemen; the most important instruments ever.


----------



## Trias (Nov 11, 2008)

No; feet are. Before sticks and stones, there were feet. That's why %83.2 of the succesful musicians have a liking for footsies.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 11, 2008)

Listening to *Anaal Nathrakh's* "Hell Is Empty, And All The Devils Are Here". Pretty awesome blackened death metal.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2008)

Before there was Uroboros, there was...  Obscure.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4wCP2g1eto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 11, 2008)

anyone knows why painkiller is banned?


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33mWJLxK_oE[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8aoP7zwNUc[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVyPzM1GFgw[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muEdvQOg6RY[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHqTjya1mGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trias (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, that Gonin-ish have some of the most awesome things I've heard in a while, too bad that video consisted of short parts. Can I have it all please? okthnxby


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 11, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> anyone knows why painkiller is banned?


Does it matter?


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2008)

Trias said:


> Ok, that Gonin-ish have some of the most awesome things I've heard in a while, too bad that video consisted of short parts. Can I have it all please? okthnxby



I'm gonna start my mega J-metal pimp thread tonight.  I'll start with Gonin-Ish.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 15, 2008)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_____$$$$ $$$$_____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_____$$$$ $$$$_____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_____$$$$ $$$$_____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_____$$$$ $$$$_____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_____$$$$ $$$$_____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_____$$$$ $$$$_____$$____$$$____$$_____$$$$ $$$$_____$______$______$_____$$$$ $$$$_____$______$______$_____$$$$ $$$$_____$______$______$_____$$$$ $$$$_____$______$______$_____$$$$ $$$$_____$____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$_____$___$$_____________$$$$$ $$$$_____$__$$_______________$$$$ $$$$______$$$_________________$$$ $$$$__________$$_______________$$ $$$$____________$$_____________$$ $$$$_____________$$___________$$$ $$$$______________$___________$$$ $$$$_______________$__________$$$ $$$$_______________$_________$$$$ $$$$$_______________________$$$$$ $$$$$$_____________________$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 15, 2008)

What do you people think of Van Canto? I think a cappella metal is an interesting idea.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 15, 2008)

I think it's pretty cool, in a whimsical sort of way.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> What do you people think of Van Canto? I think a cappella metal is an interesting idea.



I would care dearly to hear this.

Anyone please to be helping?


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 15, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> I would care dearly to hear this.
> 
> Anyone please to be helping?


Secondified!

Anyone around here heard John Zorn's Six Litanies for Heliogabalus? Whack and distressing metal with no guitars, just two distorted basses, a drum set, and saxophones. Not to mention organs and choir parts and Mike Patton vomiting.


----------



## Trias (Nov 15, 2008)

ok, now with that last three words, I'm sure this will be whored.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 15, 2008)

Link removed

 fuck me i love this album


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll up it tomorrow, if you guys are interested in it?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2008)

I am, so, you know. Do it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 15, 2008)

TicoTico said:


> Secondified!
> 
> Anyone around here heard John Zorn's Six Litanies for Heliogabalus? Whack and distressing metal with no guitars, just two distorted basses, a drum set, and saxophones. Not to mention organs and choir parts and Mike Patton vomiting.



whatchu talking about boy, it's barely following anything formulatic to be considored metal

Tis an avant-garde piece all the way


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 15, 2008)

TicoTico said:


> Secondified!
> 
> Anyone around here heard John Zorn's Six Litanies for Heliogabalus? Whack and distressing metal with no guitars, just two distorted basses, a drum set, and saxophones. Not to mention organs and choir parts and Mike Patton vomiting.



Naked City is good, so this sounds interesting...


Has anyone besides Trias listened to *PsyOpus* yet? I would be shocked if the majority of you all didnt like it

Hey D_M do you listen to *Confessor*?


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 15, 2008)

as in the doom metal group? If so, yes.

I have been waiting eagerly this year for their third album


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats the one! I figured, just had to double check. What about *PsyOpus*?


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 15, 2008)

ive only heard Our Puzzling Encounters Considered, which was pretty good i thought. Reminds me to check out more though


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice! Thats their best one imo. I really cant recommend them enough


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2008)

TicoTico said:


> Secondified!
> 
> Anyone around here heard John Zorn's Six Litanies for Heliogabalus? Whack and distressing metal with no guitars, just two distorted basses, a drum set, and saxophones. Not to mention organs and choir parts and Mike Patton vomiting.





destroy_musick said:


> whatchu talking about boy, it's barely following anything formulatic to be considored metal
> 
> Tis an avant-garde piece all the way



This; however, I do think he was referring to the guitar tones, as opposed to the actual formulas involved in the music.  I can see how it might be mistaken as "metallic" in nature.

But it's one of my favorite John Zorn albums (or albums period) I've ever heard; I own a hard copy and I keep in my car to scare noobs.


----------



## Trias (Nov 16, 2008)

Will you guys stop using Avantgarde as a genre instead of a means of making music of certain genres?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2008)

Trias said:


> Will you guys stop using Avantgarde as a genre instead of a means of making music of certain genres?



 Will you stop being butthurt about it?


----------



## Trias (Nov 16, 2008)

Goddammit, they knew I was the founder of the Secret Brotherhood of Butthurt Avantgarde Metalheads. My disguise is blown away, I must flee


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2008)

I need a bumper sticker with that on it.


----------



## Trias (Nov 16, 2008)

Apparently, Opeth is the main article on the wikipedia right now.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2008)

I hate Damnation-phile Opeth fans.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 16, 2008)

I like Damnation.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I like Damnation.



As do I;

It's the "Opeth is only good as soft music" crowd that bothers me.


----------



## Trias (Nov 16, 2008)

We also like Damnation too. It's just that liking Damnation over everything Opeth has done, and calling their "harder" stuff bad is plainly retarded. That's like, Black Album Metallica fans. And only worse.


----------



## Trias (Nov 16, 2008)

We also all like Nagato Yuki.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 16, 2008)

I know you guys like Damnation I was trying to be funny by not only saying I like Damnation when you were trashing the Damnation fans, but also posting in the metal thread with a homosexual sig. 

No homo in metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 16, 2008)

so, whilst browsing through Wikipedia, getting album art for music tagging and the like i stumble upon Streetcleaner by Godflesh. There on, i stumbled upon this little nugget of vandalism:

"Incidently, the album title now refers to band members current occupations"


----------



## Trias (Nov 16, 2008)

It's redpill, sadly.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 16, 2008)

Im a _Blackwater Park_ fan all the way


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 16, 2008)

BP was my introduction to Opeth and is pretty much my favorite album by them.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 16, 2008)

mad respect, crazy yaoi man.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 16, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> BP was my introduction to Opeth and is pretty much my favorite album by them.


_________________


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a _Still Life_ person, but _Blackwater Park_ is still epically high in my books.


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 17, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> This; however, I do think he was referring to the guitar tones, as opposed to the actual formulas involved in the music.  I can see how it might be mistaken as "metallic" in nature.
> 
> But it's one of my favorite John Zorn albums (or albums period) I've ever heard; I own a hard copy and I keep in my car to scare noobs.


My humblest apologies. You are (both), of course, correct. I decided to label the album as 'metal' in my introductory PM due to it being perhaps more 'descriptive' that way. 

That and I thought the people most interested in it could be found here


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 17, 2008)

Blackwater Park is my favorite too. Although the best Opeth song has to be Deliverance. <3


----------



## Trias (Nov 17, 2008)

Morningrise, bitches. Opeth is probably just scared by what they've done, I do think they never played BRI in concerts.


----------



## KentaLjung (Nov 17, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I'm a _Still Life_ person, but _Blackwater Park_ is still epically high in my books.



Same here man, blackwater park is a classic but Still life is flawless to me. 
Mainly for the amazing story it tells and how well the music fits to it. 


Blackwater park has a dark theme running through it aswell, probably better produced musically, but I like the feel of their older albums even more.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm a Damnation Opeth fan.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh how I love to be a cunt.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 17, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm a Damnation Opeth fan.


n-no......


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 17, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Oh how I love to be a cunt.


*Punches* 



DragonSlayer said:


> n-no......



Don't tell anyone, but my favorite Opeth album is Still Life.


----------



## Trias (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, you guys officially suck. No-one mentioned Morningrise other than me. I bet Dave likes Morningrise the most. Unlike you guys, he has a tr00 music taste!!!111111

 (In before Dave comes and states that he likes Watershred most or something, just to piss me off.)


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 18, 2008)

hey Trias

I'll go one step further; i hate Gaypeth 

...

...

...

I'm a Morningrise person


----------



## Trias (Nov 18, 2008)

...

 ...

 just as planned.


----------



## escamoh (Nov 18, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Blackwater Park is my favorite too. Although the best Opeth song has to be Deliverance. <3


deliverance is the song that got me listening to opeth


----------



## Trias (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone watched the documentary "Global Metal" ??? It has rather interesting bands (that are very influential in their respective regions) like Orphaned Land and X Japan in addition to the classic big names.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 18, 2008)

American cable is full of insultingly stupid programming.  What channel do you get over there that airs a show that awesome?


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 18, 2008)

So... Since I realized how much I love metal, I'm going to drop in here with a question:

Anybody know any good metal breakup songs?

I know it kinda sounds like a stupid question, but I guess it doesn't have to be a romantic breakup.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 18, 2008)

Bath - maudlin of the Well


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 18, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Bath - maudlin of the Well



Are you recommending the entire album to me or are you talking to someone else?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't know about him but I'd recommend the entire album.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 18, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I don't know about him but I'd recommend the entire album.



For breakup songs?


----------



## Daedus (Nov 18, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> For breakup songs?



I think he means in general.  Bath is an album from them, last I checked.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 18, 2008)

Not specifically, but it carries a melancholic mood with amazing poetic lyrics and melancholic songs. For a motW breakup song. Curved an Angle Turn'd from Leaving Your Body Map could work.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 18, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> Are you recommending the entire album to me or are you talking to someone else?



I guess, more specifically, _They Aren't All Beautiful_


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 18, 2008)

That song seems more stalkery to me.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 18, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I guess, more specifically, _They Aren't All Beautiful_



I was hoping for something a lot less angry, something like .


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 18, 2008)

The Curve that to an Angle Turn'd is more your speed then.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 18, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> I was hoping for something a lot less angry, something like .



You got Katatonia?  You got ALL of Katatonia?  Because Unfurl is the perfect song for what you claim to need.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 18, 2008)

Try something off of Pain of Salvation's Remedy Lane


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 18, 2008)

Trias said:


> Anyone watched the documentary "Global Metal" ??? It has rather interesting bands (that are very influential in their respective regions) like Orphaned Land and X Japan in addition to the classic big names.



~!~!~!~!~!~!~!

Me, Chris and Laura saw this at Wacken, it's an AMAZING documentary, i recommend it whole-heartedly to anyone


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 18, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> The Curve that to an Angle Turn'd is more your speed then.



It seems like a nice song, but it's still not what I'm looking for. (Thanks for the recommendation though!)

So why don't I do what I should have done before and tell you guys why I'm here. I'm making a  about two fictional male characters (yeah...) and then I thought I had too much female vocals in comparison to male ones, so I thought I'd go troll (like the fishing type) some metal lyrics site to find an appropriate song, but no luck, so then I decided to come here.

The kind of lyrics I'm preferring aren't really for a romantic breakup, but more like a breakup in ideology. I think that's the feeling I'm trying to convey.

Sorry for boring you guys with my story.



> You got Katatonia? You got ALL of Katatonia? Because Unfurl is the perfect song for what you claim to need.



I prefer not to have repeat artists for this, but thanks for recommending something.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 18, 2008)

Breakup in ideology. Hmmm.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 18, 2008)

So, I've really been digging The CNK right now; it's like Industrial-ish Metal with a backing orchestra.


----------



## Trias (Nov 18, 2008)

I had almost forgotten that troll had its own meaning of "fishing for gay sex partners" really. Almost.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 18, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, I've really been digging The CNK right now; it's like Industrial-ish Metal with a backing orchestra.


I need to check this out since I have been listening to industrial and similar music lately.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 18, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> I need to check this out since I have been listening to industrial and similar music lately.



It's not really "Industrial" (in b4 Cell) Metal; it just have elements of Industrial in the music.  The focus is really on the "metal" aspect, as well as the surprisingly well done Orchestral parts.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I'm excited to learn that Queensrÿche is in the process of recording there next album right now.

It's titled _American Soldier_. It's a concept album dealing with the real life of a soldier on the front lines. I hope it has the same countercultural edge that _Mindcrime_ or _Empire_ did.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 18, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Well, I'm excited to learn that Queensr?che is in the process of recording there next album right now.
> 
> It's titled _American Soldier_. It's a concept album dealing with the real life of a soldier on the front lines. I hope it has the same countercultural edge that _Mindcrime_ or _Empire_ did.



...and not the musical abortion that was Operation Mindcrime II


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 18, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> ...and not the musical abortion that was Operation Mindcrime II



I actually enjoyed Mindcrime II. Just not as much as I'd hoped. 

Watching them both back to back kind of helped though. _Mindcrime at the Moore_ is an awesome live DVD.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> ~!~!~!~!~!~!~!
> 
> Me, Chris and Laura saw this at Wacken, it's an AMAZING documentary, i recommend it whole-heartedly to anyone



We were intending to pimp it, but got well...side-tracked.


----------



## Altron (Nov 19, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]eABVwEgzIss[/YOUTUBE]

 , love this song and video


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 19, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAs_4yZsAI[/YOUTUBE]

Words cannot describe the awesome-ness of this song.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 19, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAs_4yZsAI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Words cannot describe the awesome-ness of this song.



Apparently youtube can't either.

"We're sorry, but this video is no longer available"


----------



## Garfield (Nov 19, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Apparently youtube can't either.
> 
> "We're sorry, but this video is no longer available"


Click on where it says "YouTube" At the top and redirect to youtube. Video has been disabled by request hence doesn't show up.

Didn't impress me that much 


On another news, I'm now a fanboy of Jelonek


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 19, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> I actually enjoyed Mindcrime II. Just not as much as I'd hoped.
> 
> Watching them both back to back kind of helped though. _Mindcrime at the Moore_ is an awesome live DVD.



In all honesty, Operation Mindcrime is really the only album I like by Queensryche; everything else I just don't find that interesting.  They do put on a fantastic live set, though.



Adee said:


> Click on where it says "YouTube" At the top and redirect to youtube. Video has been disabled by request hence doesn't show up.
> 
> Didn't impress me that much
> 
> ...



As you should be, my good man.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 19, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> In all honesty, Operation Mindcrime is really the only album I like by Queensryche; everything else I just don't find that interesting.  They do put on a fantastic live set, though.



Indeed they do. I did rather like _Rage for Order_ and _Empire_ as stand alone albums.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 19, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> As you should be, my good man.



You Oxymoron twat 


Did you try the Hiromi Uehara I sent you?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 19, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Indeed they do. I did rather like _Rage for Order_ and _Empire_ as stand alone albums.



I should probably see if I have some of their CDs lying around.  I've regained a liking for bands I thought I'd grown out of; it may happen again.

That and I've been on a Prog Metal binge lately.  



Adee said:


> You Oxymoron twat
> 
> 
> Did you try the Hiromi Uehara I sent you?



Wait, what?

I never received such a thing.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 19, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I should probably see if I have some of their CDs lying around.  I've regained a liking for bands I thought I'd grown out of; it may happen again.
> 
> That and I've been on a Prog Metal binge lately.



Good man 

Tell me about the results if you should dig up their CDs.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok I sent it. Tell me how it goes.

Classical-metal is making its place in my brain deep right now/


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 19, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Good man
> 
> Tell me about the results if you should dig up their CDs.



We'll see. 

Also;

I've found that I really like Operatic Metal... when their are actual Classically Trained Choirs being used.  Are their any bands that feature prominent Choirs (and Orchestras, I'm assuming) that don't have some Nightwish clone singer or male counterpart?  I'd like them to be good, too.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Nov 19, 2008)

Never a big metalhead...but some of my favorites include:
Cannibal Corpse, Killswitch Engage, Slayer, AC/DC (are they considered metal?), Lamb of God, Disturbed (before their poppy sound), Iron Maiden, White Zombie, Rob Zombie, Throwdown, Black Sabbath, Ozzy Osbourne, Slipknot, Rammstein, and Motorhead. That's it for now, I know it's lacking but I really don't care that much for Metallica.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 19, 2008)

Amon Amarth is good.

Can't decide what J to pimp next.  Grindcore or Melo-D?

Also: You pimping any of that operatic metal, Doc?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 19, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's not really "Industrial" (in b4 Cell) Metal; it just have elements of Industrial in the music.  The focus is really on the "metal" aspect, as well as the surprisingly well done Orchestral parts.


I'm not a genre whore, don't worry. And it still sounds intriguing. Ima get it.


----------



## Trias (Nov 19, 2008)

Adee said:


> You Oxymoron twat
> 
> 
> Did you try the Hiromi Uehara I sent you?



 I LOVE every inch of that little jazz goddess, is there any chance you can give me some links for her stuff? It's a shame that I don't have any. But I try not to miss her concerts here. Which are surprisingly often for a japanese jazz musician.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> I would care dearly to hear this.
> 
> Anyone please to be helping?



Here is some of Van Canto.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Shw3lYC6DsY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn9jSJR4Rws&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 19, 2008)

I think my opinion of Van Canto was best expressed in a last.fm shout I read the other day on the band's last.fm page: 

"I just can't decide if this is genius or hilarious"

Though I tend to lean toward the latter.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 20, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> Never a big metalhead...but some of my favorites include:
> Cannibal Corpse, *Killswitch Engage*, Slayer, AC/DC (are they considered metal?), *Lamb of God*, *Disturbed* (before their poppy sound), Iron Maiden, *White Zombie*, *Rob Zombie*, Throwdown, Black Sabbath, Ozzy Osbourne, *Slipknot*, *Rammstein*, and Motorhead. That's it for now, I know it's lacking but I really don't care that much for Metallica.



AC/DC is more of a hard rock genre. Those in bolded are either questioningly or just plain no. Underlined is for "who the fuck is that?" and the bolded+underlined means no fucking way.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Nov 20, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> AC/DC is more of a hard rock genre. Those in bolded are either questioningly or just plain no. Underlined is for "who the fuck is that?" and the bolded+underlined means no fucking way.



Thanks for clearing that up...like I said, not a big (if at all) metalhead. And Throwdown most popular for covering "Baby Got Back", I think you'd like it.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 20, 2008)

Throwdown are primarily a hardcore band, so they don't really belong in this thread. And what's wrong with Lamb of God? I thought even you would be able to appreciate them because they are just as metal as any of the old school bands. Or is it because much of their fanbase is comprised of teens and they incorporate breakdowns into their music?


----------



## Trias (Nov 20, 2008)

Lamb of God is as metal as old school metal bands? WTF are you smoking, I should try that too.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 20, 2008)

I meant in that they don't have any 'nu' aspects of their music or anything else that many of the tr00 metalheads despise yet they still get a lot of hate from them, which I don't really understand.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 20, 2008)

Is screamo considered a type of metal?


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 20, 2008)

not really..its more related to punk, hardcore, and post-hardcore.


----------



## Youngfyre (Nov 20, 2008)

what cha guys think about micheal angelo batio... for me hes a good shredder but i dont see that much emotion in his music


----------



## escamoh (Nov 20, 2008)

i always thought screamo wasn't a right term and that the music fell under post-hardcore


----------



## Garfield (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm, I was asking because most of the screamo I've listened to is in many ways related to metal.


----------



## Youngfyre (Nov 20, 2008)

Adee said:


> Hmm, I was asking because most of the screamo I've listened to is in many ways related to metal.



unless it sum type of metalcore.. like devil wears prada is screamo and they have a metalcore style


----------



## Garfield (Nov 20, 2008)

Again, related to metal.

I want to find a screamo which has no metal or metal influence.


----------



## Youngfyre (Nov 20, 2008)

Adee said:


> Again, related to metal.
> 
> I want to find a screamo which has no metal or metal influence.



u want str8 up screamo? or screamo mixed in with some singing?


----------



## escamoh (Nov 20, 2008)

what about envy?

they're more like screamo + post-rock


----------



## Garfield (Nov 20, 2008)

@Youngfrye - Screamo with / without anything but no metal / metal influence

@Eskimo - thanks, gonna check them out now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 20, 2008)

Gantz, Orchid, La Quiete


----------



## Garfield (Nov 20, 2008)

Ooh thanks.
Gantz? lol is the name inspired by anime or vice versa


----------



## Youngfyre (Nov 20, 2008)

For :adee
Silverstein 
bless the fall
dance gavin dance
the used
scary kids scaring kids
alesana
Thursday (a band that got started and went famous from my hometown)
LoveHateHero
Emarosa
Upon Beauty rest
morzart season
a skylit drive
from first to last
Saosin
underoath
Enter shikari


----------



## escamoh (Nov 20, 2008)

^ oh shit i'm from jersey too!
thursday's manager's sister was a teacher at my high school lulz, thats how i found out about them.

also, enter shikari is metalcore

from what i can tell anyway


----------



## Garfield (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweet more material. Thanks man.

I dunno why people make fun of Jersey, It was pretty cool when I visited. Kinda reminded me of Mumbai from back in India.


----------



## Youngfyre (Nov 20, 2008)

i grew up in new brunswick , nj.. and i found out about them when i was around their first cd hit.. i was in middle school i think.. i was like wow.. i love this band.. Nj post hardcore bands are the best imo
anyways back to metal!!


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 21, 2008)

Youngfyre said:


> unless it sum type of metalcore.. like devil wears prada is screamo and they have a metalcore style



Devil Wears Prada isn't screamo. They are metalcore. I really hope you aren't one of the ignorant types that think that if a band incorporates screaming vocals that its screamo.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 21, 2008)

Adee said:


> @Youngfrye - Screamo with / without anything but no metal / metal influence
> 
> @Eskimo - thanks, gonna check them out now.



@Adee: I Would Set Myself On Fire For You

you really don't need much else 

but if you really want punk bands with screaming; The Blood Brothers and The Plot To Blow Up The Eiffel Tower can do you no wrong :3

@escamoh: I just noticed your user title, I had "Wish I Was All Flames" as my user title on another site for the longest time :3


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 21, 2008)

CX; Try Quebec for some interesting screamo; it has some Post-Hardcore influence and some Saxophone interwoven into some songs.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 21, 2008)

All those taken into account, thanks Lamb and Doc.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 21, 2008)

I dunno if they've been mentioned, but also check out Orchid and I Hate Myself. Awesome stuff.


----------



## escamoh (Nov 21, 2008)

Lamb said:


> @Adee: I Would Set Myself On Fire For You
> 
> you really don't need much else
> 
> ...


i was listening to that song when i read your post


----------



## Youngfyre (Nov 21, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Devil Wears Prada isn't screamo. They are metalcore. I really hope you aren't one of the ignorant types that think that if a band incorporates screaming vocals that its screamo.



No i am not 
but thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Garfield (Nov 21, 2008)

Is *Daniel Striped Tiger* Metal related in genre?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Nov 21, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Devil Wears Prada isn't screamo. They are metalcore. I really hope you aren't one of the ignorant types that think that if a band incorporates screaming vocals that its screamo.



So what classifies a screamo band? 

Oh and Devil Wears Prada gave me hope for the metalcore genre.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 21, 2008)

Screamo is post-hardcore when the majority(or the entirety) of the vocals are screaming. Should not be related to metal, if it is then it becomes some variety of metalcore and is no longer exclusively screamo.

This isnt really an exact definition but its close enough


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll stick to good ol' Mathcore like Ion Dissonance.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 21, 2008)

Holy shit *Flagitious Idiosyncrasy in the Dilapidation* are awesome. All female japanese grindcore.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 21, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Holy shit *Flagitious Idiosyncrasy in the Dilapidation* are awesome. All female japanese grindcore.



SHARE!



!!!


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 21, 2008)

Sent you a link

I can't stop laughing.

EDIT: why the hell won't embedding youtube vids ever work for me on here . might as well just put the link.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltHMigfWOq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 22, 2008)

This is some good ol fashioned party stuff. And yes I have used that phrase twice in a row. I'm uncreative today.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 22, 2008)

I love female voices more than male voices for Metal. Kinda like the blend of the sweet and the harsh tone. That's why I'm not too much o a fan of female screamo. Want her voice to maintain that sensuality.
But Gonin Ish is fuckWin.

I wish Jane Relf, my favorite female vocalist from Renaissance had done some work with a metal band.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2008)

Adee said:


> I love female voices more than male voices for Metal. Kinda like the blend of the sweet and the harsh tone. That's why I'm not too much o a fan of female screamo. Want her voice to maintain that sensuality.
> But Gonin Ish is fuckWin.
> 
> I wish Jane Relf, my favorite female vocalist from Renaissance had done some work with a metal band.



I really hate the harsh male/clean female vocal dynamic now; I'm sure it can be pulled off tastefully and interestingly, but all I've heard are fucking Nightwish clones.   I like dynamic vocals, but when the male is always harsh and the female always clean, it gets boring really fast.  

That's why I just go for dynamic singers in general, like Gildenlow, Patton or Akerfeldt instead of having two or more.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh no I wasn't talking about duos.
Infact I've not yet heard duos, unless of course Gonin Ish has them
I just like the clear female voice over the harsh metal guitar. I find them very aesthetically pleasing me.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2008)

Adee said:


> Oh no I wasn't talking about duos.
> Infact I've not yet heard duos, unless of course Gonin Ish has them
> I just like the clear female voice over the harsh metal guitar. I find them very aesthetically pleasing me.



I love female vocals, as long as they're not Operatic. 

I keep looking for a female Mike Patton to no avail.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh I like the operatic ones with the good ole operatic music though.
Like my favorite one in O Fortuna. Love it.

I wonder what would happen if Mr. Bungle had Mariah Carey (she is...er was talented with the vocals at least) sing on one of the songs, with their nice originality.

Or if Them, Roaringtwenties had ............ is there a good female vocalist nowadays...singing for one song.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2008)

I love Choirs; I love them in metal, too.  I love Operatic metal with actual Choirs involved.

And I'm not sure of Patton's octave range (I don't assume it's astoundingly high), but I mainly find him amazing because of his vocal _diversity.  _Pop, death metal, babbling, Opera, Scat, Rock, Rapping, and somethings only described as "Patton", he does amazing amounts of work with his voice.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh scat lol, I was really impressed with his ability to scat in their records. It's pretty cool. His range seems not too great but the technique makes up for it, I think.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 22, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I really hate the harsh male/clean female vocal dynamic now; I'm sure it can be pulled off tastefully and interestingly, but all I've heard are fucking Nightwish clones.   I like dynamic vocals, but when the male is always harsh and the female always clean, it gets boring really fast.
> 
> That's why I just go for dynamic singers in general, like Gildenlow, Patton or Akerfeldt instead of having two or more.



What about Stolen Babies?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2008)

Adee said:


> Oh scat lol, I was really impressed with his ability to scat in their records. It's pretty cool. His range seems not too great but the technique makes up for it, I think.



His 'vocals' in Fantomas are truly a unique experience.  You should look into them if you haven't already.



Lord Yu said:


> What about Stolen Babies?



I forgot about them, actually; there are times where I find her screaming rather grating, but most of the time I rather like her vocals.  The same (for the most part) with the girl from IWRESTLEDABEARONCE.  I like the angry Jaguar sounds female screams can make.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 22, 2008)

Yup, i haz Fantomas, but now that you mention it, I haven't heard it yet :S


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2008)

Do it.

Start with _The Directors Cut, _as it has some semblance of actual singing involved.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm listening to raaga right now though coz it's the only thing that will help me get this project done before the break week starts.
On Sunday I shall listen. ^_^


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 23, 2008)

Cyphon

 goooooooooooooooooooooo, show me love


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 23, 2008)

No, as I have only hate.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 25, 2008)

Warning's _Watching from a Distance_ is probably the most emotionally moving metal album I've ever listened to. Maybe I'll pimp it soon.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 25, 2008)

Do so.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 25, 2008)

So I found this band Pergamum, couple songs only I could find, anyone recommends I downloads? I was quite impressed with this one of theirs - 
Ooh yeah this do want

Also heard a couple songs of Godass, Italian melodic metal apparently...I found them kinda amusing. As in amusing! Again, recommend download?


----------



## Lamb (Dec 2, 2008)

any sign of new Shaolin Death Squad? >___>


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 2, 2008)

Early 2009 release, bro.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 2, 2008)

that's not cool ;-;


----------



## Sesha (Dec 2, 2008)

Shaolin Death Squad is coming out with a new album? Fucking sweet.

Love their work. _Intelligent Design_ was awesome.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmmm

New Virus is quite good, I'd say.

I wish people would stop comparing bands to SGM when they're clearly nothing alike; I've yet to find a band that I would find _similar _to SGM outside of Nils' work.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2008)

you and I both know, when most people use SGM as a comparison, they are trying to say 'it is very difficult to describe'


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> you and I both know, when most people use SGM as a comparison, they are trying to say 'it is very difficult to describe'



True.

But it always gets my hopes up. 

Nonetheless, SMG comparisons have led to the discover of some amazing bands on my part.  I can't say I'm _always _disappointed.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 3, 2008)

And SGM would be the abbreviated form of...?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2008)

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 3, 2008)

You know, I keep hearing a *metric-ton* of hype about them and I still can't find a damn album.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2008)

Coercion said:


> You know, I keep hearing a *metric-ton* of hype about them and I still can't find a damn album.



They're an odd band; not only are they weird musically, they have an incredibly surprising (if shadowy) fanbase.  I found a girl at my highschool with SGM on her iPod, along with bands like 3 Days Grace, Night Wish, Slipknot, Lil' Wayne and so forth.  It was bizarre.

They are easily one of my favorite bands from any genre, but I don't like over-hyping bands.  You'll have to see for yourself.  I could link you, if you want.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2008)

SGM are a unique listening experience, every time.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 3, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They're an odd band; not only are they weird musically, they have an incredibly surprising (if shadowy) fanbase.  I found a girl at my highschool with SGM on her iPod, along with bands like 3 Days Grace, Night Wish, Slipknot, Lil' Wayne and so forth.  It was bizarre.
> 
> They are easily one of my favorite bands from any genre, but I don't like over-hyping bands.  You'll have to see for yourself.  I could link you, if you want.



Yes, actually.  Please link me.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> SGM are a unique listening experience, every time.



Why do you think I like them so much?



Coercion said:


> Yes, actually.  Please link me.



Check your rep.

Also, they have very little connection to metal in anything other than aesthetic.


----------



## Fall Out Girl (Dec 4, 2008)

_*Oh i didnt notice a metal thread before! some metal bands that I listen to are! 

Korn
Linkin Park
System Of A Down
Disturbed
Testament
Avenged Sevenfold (my favorite metal band!)
Bullet For My Valentine


hey what can I say I love music!*_


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 4, 2008)

Fall Out Girl said:


> _*Oh i didnt notice a metal thread before! some metal bands that I listen to are!
> 
> Korn
> Linkin Park
> ...





No just no. Scene garbage etc.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 4, 2008)

Testament was there. They aren't scene garbage


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 4, 2008)

I know. But the rest filled me with such blind rage. Add to that the Fall Out Boy bullshit.


----------



## manos87 (Dec 4, 2008)

Any opinions on the new Intronaut?


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 4, 2008)

And for the second new release by an awesome band I didn't know was out yet 

I need to hear it.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 4, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Check your rep.
> 
> Also, they have very little connection to metal in anything other than aesthetic.



I'll check them out tonight, thank you.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 4, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> No just no. Scene garbage etc.



That's not Scene Garbage, that's Mallcore and Bro music.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 4, 2008)

90% of that shit hasn't been _scene_ since the early 00's.  Maybe BFMV still is.  I haven't been paying too much attention.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 4, 2008)

I love metal! Going to see Slipknot on sunday! DD


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 4, 2008)

Deran Oburienu said:


> I love metal! Going to see Slipknot on sunday! DD



It's obviously unintentional, but I laughed so god damn hard.

He mirrored the MDs sentiments vicariously.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, i ment to do smilies!


----------



## Tyger (Dec 4, 2008)

i like disturbed


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 4, 2008)

Which is not metal.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 4, 2008)

Disturbed are metal, what are you talking about?

I really am beginning to think that people here are thinking that if its mainstream and they think its crap it is therefore not metal.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 4, 2008)

Wikipedia says that Disturbed is an American Rock band.  Is that accurate?

Quote from Dave Draiman about comments of Yu's nature:

"We probably have too much melody going on or we're not quite as turbulent or caustic. While I really love that type of music, it's not what we try to do. If we have to place things in context, we're more hard rock than heavy metal these days."[5]


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 5, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Disturbed are metal, what are you talking about?
> 
> I really am beginning to think that people here are thinking that if its mainstream and they think its crap it is therefore not metal.



I'm trolling in Cell's absence. I also hate Disturbed.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 5, 2008)

I do not enjoy music by Disturbed...


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 5, 2008)

Coercion said:


> Wikipedia says that Disturbed is an American Rock band.  Is that accurate?
> 
> Quote from Dave Draiman about comments of Yu's nature:
> 
> "We probably have too much melody going on or we're not quite as turbulent or caustic. While I really love that type of music, it's not what we try to do. If we have to place things in context, we're more hard rock than heavy metal these days."[5]



Wikipedia had Heaven Shall Burn classifed as melodic death metal on one page, metalcore on another, and black metal on another one. Inconsistent (and mostly untrue) much? 

Disturbed started as nu-metal, then went the way of the melodic hard rock/metal, but I'd still say they lean more on the metal side of the fence. 

Dave Draiman is a complete douchebag, just for my two cents there.


----------



## Trias (Dec 5, 2008)

Geez, and there's some people that think a hard sound and some electric guitars automatically makes it metal.

 I don't dislike (or like) Disturbed, I'm quite neutral to them, but then again I wouldn't count them as a real metal band, nor a hard rock band. Something between, probably.


----------



## Sesha (Dec 5, 2008)

Disturbed is okay, I guess. The Land of Confusion cover is pretty awesome though. 

Personally, I usually just consider them rock with a few metal-ish elements and call it a day. Lol genres


----------



## Garfield (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh wow, Indian metal bands...
This is not love 

I think we Indians are way too obsessed with ridiculing emo-ness. You guys have already heard this?


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 7, 2008)

Warbringer - Combat Shock:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRP6iMZ1Pic[/YOUTUBE]

Too epic for words.


----------



## Trias (Dec 7, 2008)

And here I had prayed to Thor that he would not place down his hammer for a long time.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 7, 2008)

New Napalm Death go go go


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 7, 2008)

Speaking of new, has anyone heard Slayer's new song Psychopathy Red? They played it on the Unholy Alliance tour.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub2RGIWw5cM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anime_master2005 (Dec 7, 2008)

Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 7, 2008)

anime_master2005 said:


> Avenged Sevenfold.


I didn't think they were metal....


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2008)

They aren't even trying anymore; all they do now is type the name of a band and never return.  

How sad.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 7, 2008)

Adee said:


> I didn't think they were metal....



They were metalcore, then they were a kind of metalcore with strong classic heavy metal elements, and I haven't heard their recent material. But yes, very much a metal band.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 7, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They aren't even trying anymore; all they do now is type the name of a band and never return.
> 
> How sad.


You didn't even bother reading and telling me about my post before that!!



Skeksis said:


> They were metalcore, then they were a kind of metalcore with strong classic heavy metal elements, and I haven't heard their recent material. But yes, very much a metal band.



Hmm. I've only heard the City of Evil ... I'll go down their other stuff


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 7, 2008)

Their early stuff is quite different from City Of Evil.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



			
				Pain of Salvation said:
			
		

> And so we have commenced recording on the next world of Pain of Salvation. The “real” recording is scheduled to start November 4, but we have already recorded two songs and it sounds great. We have brought the studio to the rehearsing room and record all instruments at once this time - determined to get true and honest  takes. That means we all have to be on edge and get it right, and stay 100% in the song while recording. Finally we are catching those naked and trembling emotions that we always miss from the original demo recordings of every album. Musically the album is heading for a spot somewhere between the threatening vibes of Faith no More, the raw energy of Foo Fighters, the soul of Jeff Buckley and the drone of Zeppelin and the Doors. Sound-wise we are talking 1976 on steroids. All with an unbendable core of Pain of Salvation of course.



Actually, I'm not sure how I feel; I really am hoping for 'classic' Pain of Salvation, but I also want to see them take their sound in new directions.  The appearance of Faith No More in the mentions is funny, all because of the obvious.  I never thought I'd see Foo Fighters in a Pain of Salvation description, but I'm quite hopeful of Gildenlow's ability to make fantastically orgasmic music, and am in no way ready to make assumptions about the music just yet.  

I hope they don't go retro.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't believe people are actually considering Avenged Sevenfold as metal..


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I can't believe people are actually considering Avenged Sevenfold as metal..



...and I can't believe you've been baited into saying it's not for the umpteenth time.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 7, 2008)

2/17/09

mark it in your calendar


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 7, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> ...and I can't believe you've been baited into saying it's not for the umpteenth time.



I seriously hope you don't think they are metal..


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 8, 2008)

I think we'll all agree they're metal if it pisses you off.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 8, 2008)

and I think we'll agree that they're metal because its fact.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 8, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> and I think we'll agree that they're metal because its fact.



Metalcore, yes, Metal? Oh fuck no. I know newer bands that could easily shit in a bag and call it metal compared to Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> 2/17/09
> 
> mark it in your calendar



Why?

TELL ME!


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 8, 2008)

I bet they are all THRASH!!!!11!!!! metal, right?

Metalcore is a subgenre of metal, as more often than not, the metal elements of the sound are more prominent than the hardcore elements.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Why?
> 
> TELL ME!





*PsyOpus* _Odd Senses_

fuck theyre good! but of course it will leak before that so...


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 8, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I bet they are all THRASSAHSHSHAHSHSAHSAHSAHHSHAHSHASSHA metal, right?
> 
> Metalcore is a subgenre of metal, as more often than not, the metal elements of the sound are more prominent than the hardcore elements.



Too bad it sounds way too poser-ish, especially with those shitty ass vocals and songs that make no fucking sense.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 8, 2008)

generalize much?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I bet they are all THRASH!!!!11!!!! metal, right?
> 
> Metalcore is a subgenre of metal, as more often than not, the metal elements of the sound are more prominent than the hardcore elements.



I'm going to mix Bluegrass and Metalcore and call it Hickcore.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Too bad it sounds way too poser-ish, especially with those shitty ass vocals and songs that make no fucking sense.



what, the verse chorus verse chorus breakdown section chorus song structure is too complicated and confusing for you? Thats a shame.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 8, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> what, the verse chorus verse chorus breakdown section chorus song structure is too complicated and confusing for you? Thats a shame.



The problem is that they're trying to pull off metal in such a crappy way that it's ineffective if it tries to please the general metalhead.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm going to mix Bluegrass and Metalcore and call it Hickcore.



It must have pig grunts and jug sections.

Call it Banjos 'N Blast Beats


----------



## anime_master2005 (Dec 8, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> They were metalcore, then they were a kind of metalcore with strong classic heavy metal elements, and I haven't heard their recent material. But yes, very much a metal band.



Yeah, but their new album, Diamonds in the Rough is pretty good. Shows roots to Pantera and Iron Maiden (not just in their covers, but their actual playing as well). In hindsight, people call their self-titled a sell-out CD, but it's just a nice new change and it really shows that Matt can sing.

And to the person above Skeksis, they're not even trying? Well I have returned so that makes your point above null and void


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2008)

Sins of Thy Beloved --

I need more of it.  More specifically, the Doom Metal with the strong folk/classical influence and aesthetic.  I also love Virgin Black, but moreso their unique, classically dominant songs.


----------



## razieel (Dec 12, 2008)

Enslavement of Beauty released their music video for _Lush_ from the upcoming _The Perdition EP_ yesterday: Youtube link.

They're labeled as melodic or symphonic black metal. So give it a listen if you enjoy metal with more melody.


----------



## Scud (Dec 12, 2008)

Shit, I've been getting really into the music from the old Florida death metal scene. All I could listen to last night was Cynic and Atheist. And I'm getting back into Death again.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 12, 2008)

_Traced In Air_ really grew on me, at first I was underwhelmed just because it wasn't what I expected. But now I fucking love it for what it is.


and _Unquestionable Presence_ and _The Sound Of Perseverence_ are godlike....


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 12, 2008)

I am also a huge fan of Leprosy.

Love that album.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 12, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> I am also a huge fan of Leprosy.



Taking out of context this becomes funny. 



Though I like that album as well.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 12, 2008)

Norma Jean has to be my favorite metal band.

Has anyone ever heard of Sea of Treachery?  They're pretty new, but I enjoy their stuff.

And how about Southern metal?  Maylene and the Sons of Disaster anyone?


----------



## Trias (Dec 12, 2008)

Traced in Air is indeed not what we expected to see; it was not another Focus. It can't have been, after all, Jason Gobel, Tony Teegarden and Sean Malone was not there. Then again, it should not have been Focus, as well. I'm perfectly happy with Traced in Air, it's just way different than Focus, but it's equally godly. I only think that the single versions of those few songs (Adams murmur and Integral Birth) were kinda better than the ones in the album. Or I felt like that because I heard them first. But Evolutionary Sleeper's live performance were simply incredible, way better than its studio version, which I listened to, like, a few times.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2008)

Bloodbath has been tickling my fancy as of late.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 12, 2008)

That Paramore thread reminded me, I seriously lack prog/indy/metal/etc bands with female lead singers. What can you guys suggest me?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2008)

Akphaezya.

Get them; know them; love them.

She's fucking _amazing._


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 12, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Bloodbath has been tickling my fancy as of late.



Have you grabbed the latest (2008) album?

Is full of gritty goodness.

Akerfeldt or Tagtgren. I love both vocalists equally.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2008)

The Fathomless Mastery?

Oh hell yes.  

Admittedly I've only ventured into the albums with Akerfeldt, but that's because I love the man's voice.  I'll check out post Akerfeldt albums soon.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, see it is played out like this. The Breeding Death demo, and the Ressurection Through Carnage lp are Akerfeldt on vocals, Nightmares Made Flesh is Tagtgren, and I am pretty sure The Fathomless Mastery is Akerfeldt again.

I own the Breeding Death demo.

Actually own the disc


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2008)

Lucky bastard.

Yeah, I read that Mikael came back for Fathomless Mastery. I also have Ressurection Through Carnage. So, I only have the Akerfeldt lps.


----------



## Trias (Dec 12, 2008)

Adee said:


> That Paramore thread reminded me, I seriously lack prog/indy/metal/etc bands with female lead singers. What can you guys suggest me?



 Well. You can start with Stream of Passion. Lead singer is female, lead guitars is also female; Lori Linsruth <3 They do goth/symphonic rock with obvious progressive elements. Lead singer is the only operatic female singer I really like, really. (No, Liv Kristine does NOT count as operatic in any way.)

 Speaking of that, Theatre of Tragedy is also very good. At least, their first two albums, and maybe the third one too.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Akphaezya.
> 
> Get them; know them; love them.
> 
> She's fucking _amazing._



 WOW WHAT A NAME:


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2008)

I KNOW RIGHT TRIAS?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 12, 2008)

I really like Nightmares Made Flesh.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 12, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> Well, see it is played out like this. The Breeding Death demo, and the Ressurection Through Carnage lp are Akerfeldt on vocals, Nightmares Made Flesh is Tagtgren, and I am pretty sure The Fathomless Mastery is Akerfeldt again.



Ya, pretty much it right there. First two releases (Breeding Death, Resurrection Through Carnage) with Akerfeldt, third release (Nightmares Made Flesh) with Tagtgren, and fourth and fifth release (Unblessing The Purity EP, The Fathomless Mastery) with Akerfeldt again.

I kind of prefer Tagtgren on vocals, as he has a wider range with his growls and screams than Akerfeldt, though you'd be a douche not to admire the demonic roars that come from Akerfeldt's mouth. 

I still haven't heard their new one.... is it as good as Unblessing The Purity promised?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2008)

Fine, I'll have to listen.  

I think I just have a hardon for Akerfeldts growls, though. :/


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 12, 2008)

With good reason. His vocals on Ayreon - Day Twleve are just sickeningly awesome. Especially the intro.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2008)

Ahh, Ayreon.

I need to listen to _The Human Equation _again.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 12, 2008)

I have been really enjoying the latest one.

Arjen is so delightfully pretentious at times.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 12, 2008)

Ayreon are pretty good, but sometimes they just get cheesey. I dont know how else to describe it...


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 12, 2008)

There is no other way to put it.

Some of the songs are pure genius, some pure fromage.

But The Human Equation was a top notch album, all the way through,in my not entirely humble opinion.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 12, 2008)

I find I enjoy a lot of the cheesy Ayreon stuff. xD


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 12, 2008)

I enjoy the project immensely, but am willing to accept that Arjen likes his fromage.

Cool with me, it is still infintely better than say Dragonforce, or other cheese ridden bands.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2008)

There are a lot more cheesy bands than Ayreon, but none of them get the world class musicians/vocalists/composers that Arjen manages to garner.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 12, 2008)

No, Arjen has the magic touch, vocalists LOVE to work with him.

Even the ever touchy Townsend. More so, Arjen knew exactly the way to deal with the Mad Proffesor.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2008)

Not to mention half of his works are a prog man's wet dream;

Townsend, Akerfeldt, Labrie (who does well, mind you), Heather Findlay and others _on the same album. _Goddamn, that's fantastic.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll only listen to Dragonforce if I want to drink my liver into oblivion. SWORDS ARE MADE OF STEEL! *Takes two shots*


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 12, 2008)

I confess, I probably listen to a bit too much DragonForce...

They're alright, but they get hyped up a lot simply because Through the Fire and Flames is the hardest song on Guitar Hero III.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 12, 2008)

The Dragonforce Drinking Game: Drink Yourself To The Grave In 10 Short Seconds.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 12, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> The Dragonforce Drinking Game: Drink Yourself To The Grave In 10 Short Seconds.



How does one play this game?

I know of another version, that's sadly only guarunteed to put you out after 1 song. 1 shot for every power metal cliche!


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 12, 2008)

There's a card of words. Every time they say one of those words in a song you take a shot. You'll be dead by the end of an album.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 12, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> There's a card of words. Every time they say one of those words in a song you take a shot. You'll be dead by the end of an album.



So basically who ever draws the sword card dies first?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah.

It's like Russian Roulette with alcohol and fantastically bad lyrics.

I NEED MORE STUFF LIKE SINS OF THY BELOVED


----------



## Daedus (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought you had previously expressed a rather adamant distaste of "Beauty and the Beast" style bands?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, the vocals weren't the focus, and the music more than made up for it.  They weren't _bad, _but they weren't what I would call amazing.  Regardless, it was the violin/piano that sold me anyways.

I don't want to come off as totally closing out that style or dynamic; I'm always open to new music.  It's just that I find it incredibly annoying when the male vocals are _always _grows and the female vocals are _always _operatic; give me some variety.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 13, 2008)

You know what would be a great Punk metal band name?

Gay Jesus!


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2008)

Sounds like a Grindcore band.

Well, not quite.

Gay Jesus Penetration sounds like Grindcore.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2008)

See? I was right.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 13, 2008)

But that's what punk movement's all about!
Rebellion against those Christians.

Speaking of which, I got told I'm going to hell 3 hours ago for telling my former friend (He broke friendship upon hearing I am atheist ;O) that God cannot logically exist.

ey doc, I can't find working download of that artist you told me about with the lead girl singer >_>


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2008)

Scroll down a bit; it's there.

lol religious fanatics.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 13, 2008)

Adee said:


> But that's what punk movement's all about!
> Rebellion against those Christians.
> 
> Speaking of which, I got told I'm going to hell 3 hours ago for telling my former friend (He broke friendship upon hearing I am atheist ;O) that God cannot logically exist.
> ...



Hah, this I have to hear.

Explain what logic declares that God cannot exist?

I demand to hear your `proof!


----------



## Garfield (Dec 13, 2008)

For the Christian God - 

Definition of God = Kind forgiving being who is supposed to be more logical than us...so he creates us without any choice factor and apparently only honors our choices when the devil gives them to us and then encourages murder by having one of his own die for sins so that people get a free ride on that...

For the other gods, they are gods based on their power over physical phenomenon....


----------



## Lamb (Dec 13, 2008)

You're basing your proof on church teachings?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 13, 2008)

Adee said:


> Definition of God = Kind forgiving being who is supposed to be more logical than us...so he creates us without any choice factor and apparently only honors our choices when the devil gives them to us and then encourages murder by having one of his own die for sins so that people get a free ride on that...



Ah, THAT kind of proof.

The bitter, I hate organized religion, and there for it must negate the possibility of a Higher Existence entity responsible for life as we know it.

Gotcha. I will refrain from throwing my counter-arguements back.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 13, 2008)

@lamb - That's about the only way I've come to know about Christian god, never read much about it.

@Catatonik - I have no reason to hate the God concept, why did you guess that?

EDIT - If you feel like telling your arguments against, I'd rather continue it Here : Atheism debate thread where it's on topic


----------



## Daedus (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone want to rec me some more accessible grindcore to ease me into the genre?


----------



## Lamb (Dec 13, 2008)

Adee said:


> @lamb - That's about the only way I've come to know about Christian god, never read much about it.
> 
> @Catatonik - I have no reason to hate the God concept, why did you guess that?



probably because you seem to have ignored one basic principle. When it comes to understanding something beyond understanding it is best to ignore the teachings of those with an agenda. **


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2008)

Coercion said:


> Anyone want to rec me some more accessible grindcore to ease me into the genre?



Hmmm

Not much to work on here.

I think you're already heard Pig Destroyer. 

Maybe early Carcass?


----------



## Daedus (Dec 13, 2008)

S'alright.  Thanks for trying.  Maybe it's just not for me.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 13, 2008)

I actually found early Carcass to be quite un-noob-friendly, considering its very dirty sound and production. Or at least it took me a little bit to get into.

Check out some of the modern grindcore bands, such as Pig Destroyer, Nasum, Rotten Sound, Leng Tch'e, etc, as they are more accessible than a lot of the early stuff, then ease your way into the classics.


----------



## Trias (Dec 13, 2008)

Atheism is not the least bit more logical than Theism in any way. More practical, maybe, but definitely not more logical. Please, people, I hate religious fanatics, but Atheist fanatics that rage over internet are nearly as bad.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 13, 2008)

Coercion said:


> Anyone want to rec me some more accessible grindcore to ease me into the genre?



Trick question, because it's not meant to be an accessible genre

But if you insist, go for later stuff rather than earlier stuff because of the production values. Nasum, Pig Destroyer, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, The Berzerker, Cliteater and Rompeprop all make for good choices


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2008)

Is there anything that sounds comparable to Drumcorps?

My searches have all ended in vain.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 14, 2008)

Adee said:


> But that's what punk movement's all about!
> Rebellion against those Christians.
> 
> Speaking of which, I got told I'm going to hell 3 hours ago for telling my former friend (He broke friendship upon hearing I am atheist ;O) that God cannot logically exist.
> ...





Umm...no, just no.

Even Brett Gureqitz (of Bad Religion) is Deist.

And there was/is a Christian Punk movement inside the Punk movement. There *are* Christian anarchists/socialists as well.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 14, 2008)

I think my introduction to grindcore was Napalm Death but that's just me. I like to slam my head through the wall of a genre instead of using the door.


As for Atheism vs Theism, I just choose not to believe in a god. There are still lingers of christian sayings and feelings from my upbringing as those things stick. But The actual faith in a God was never quite their despite many efforts to try and believe. So I am here having dropped any theist pretensions. For awhile I was an angry atheist because I was bitter and alone.(Though I pretty much still am bitter alone) I stopped caring who believes this or that and started to cling a meter that turns from deep love and respect for humanity and good-natured misanthropy.


----------



## Trias (Dec 14, 2008)

*Agnosticism* - _when everything else fails._


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2008)

I loved early Carcass.

What 'ta fuck's wrong wit' y'all?


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 14, 2008)

I love early Carcass too 

NP: Pig Destroyer - Natasha

Not the ZOMGWTF EPIC that many claimed it to be, but its a nice, well played sludge/doom song. I can see myself putting it on in the wee dead hours of the morning.


----------



## Trias (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm soon going to pimp Estradasphere side-project; Orange Tulip Conspiracy


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2008)

That's awesome.

I already have it.


----------



## Trias (Dec 15, 2008)

Fuck, then theres no point to pimp it. No one else was going to download it anyway.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2008)

Yu might, assuming he doesn't already have it.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 15, 2008)

Some of OTCs self-titled is pretty good, but the segue from jazzy, big band elevator music to various rock/metal songs is abrupt and irritating.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 15, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I loved early Carcass.
> 
> What 'ta fuck's wrong wit' y'all?



get a life 

...

...

i prefer early Carcass to later Carcass 

Also, why the fuck have you not jumped on my ANb pimp yet? Figured you'd be right on that given you fangasmed over Kindergarten Hazing Ritual


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yu might, assuming he doesn't already have it.



Considering that my burner is broken and my HD space dwindling. I haven't been in the space to branch out and search for new acts. Welp time to delete the ALI Project discog.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> get a life
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





I'm sifting through so many pimps; I'm going to get to it soon, though.


----------



## Trias (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I've so many things to listen to, too. Sorry pal.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 15, 2008)

Cello metal was awesome doc, who else do it?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2008)

Few;  Grayceon is composed of a drummer, a guitarist and a cellist.  They play Prog Metal stuffs, and are fantastic.  Virgin Black loves the Cello, too.  But nothing quite like Apocalyptica.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 15, 2008)

btw, did you dl the Wooten thing?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2008)

Not yet; I have it archived, though.


----------



## escamoh (Dec 15, 2008)

anyone listen to Ahab


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 15, 2008)

Rotten Sound's new album kicks ass. Not quite as good as Exit but its still freaking awesome.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2008)

escamoh said:


> anyone listen to Ahab



Whalecore?


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 15, 2008)

WHITE WHALE HOLY GRAIL!!!!!


----------



## escamoh (Dec 15, 2008)

lol i have no idea what whalecore really is but i see this word being used all the time when people mention mastodon and gojira

is it coz dey have whales on the album art


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 15, 2008)

And lyrics concerning whales sometimes? 

ya pretty much


----------



## escamoh (Dec 15, 2008)

oh so that's what it really is, i was beginning to think it was a legitimate sub genre. you never know these days

although i think if any band really deserves being called whalecore, it'd be ahab
they do a good adaption of melville's book imo


----------



## Lamb (Dec 16, 2008)

I use the pic from mastodon's _Leviathan_ as my background


----------



## escamoh (Dec 16, 2008)

their album art is fucking awesome


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 16, 2008)

Mastodon does have awesome album artwork.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 16, 2008)

^ my background xD


----------



## Vongola (Dec 17, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> And lyrics concerning whales sometimes?
> 
> ya pretty much



Like Marine pornography (For Whale Cock Skateboards) by ANb?


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 18, 2008)

It's funny, i've never spoken highly to anyone about cannibal corpse, but whenever i put on Tomb Of The Mutilated, i love it to bits. Definitely one of the best brutal death albums (IMHO), and by far and away best CC album.


----------



## escamoh (Dec 19, 2008)

does anyone know where i can find tabs for *kreator - dying race apocalypse* ?

i can't find it anywhere


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 19, 2008)

I love Mastodons album art. Makes buying the CD feel justifiable.


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 19, 2008)

Is there any band that mixes whale song with metal?

Or the Sun's songs?

Or the sound of one handed-clapping?


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 19, 2008)

wut? **


----------



## escamoh (Dec 20, 2008)

wtf aldrick


----------



## Altron (Dec 20, 2008)

so today a friend introduced me to the band Bloodbath. So far i like it, though i am wondering if anyone here in the MD are a fan of them?


----------



## Vongola (Dec 20, 2008)

Bloodbath are an awesome band.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 20, 2008)

Altron said:


> so today a friend introduced me to the band Bloodbath. So far i like it, though i am wondering if anyone here in the MD are a fan of them?



You'll find much love for them here. Resurrection Through Carnage is an old school swedish death metal classic that if made during the time when the scene was big (early 90's), would be hailed as one of the masterpieces of the time along with Dismember's _Like An Ever Flowing Stream_ and Entombed's _Left Hand Path_. As least in my opinion


----------



## KentaLjung (Dec 20, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> You'll find much love for them here. Resurrection Through Carnage is an old school swedish death metal classic that if made during the time when the scene was big (early 90's), would be hailed as one of the masterpieces of the time along with Dismember's _Like An Ever Flowing Stream_ and Entombed's _Left Hand Path_. As least in my opinion



Bloodbath are probably on the verge of becoming modern deathmetal legends.
But something that might set them off a little though was the dismissal of Dan swan?, one of the core members and contributed with some of the best songs they did. 
I think The fantomless mastery would turned out even better if they kept him.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 20, 2008)

Many fans of *Bloodbath* here.

Actually recently found an interesting album in my collection again.

*Serpent Obscene*'s self-titled.

Death/Thrash, with some pretty goof riffing.

Might upload it for those interested.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm still waiting for Metal with African Rhythms and instruments.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 20, 2008)

I am looking damn it.

It has to be out there.

Check out the documentary Global Metal.

For that matter, why has dm not pimped that soundtrack yet?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2008)

Whatever reason it happens to be, it definitely not good enough.

It needs to be pimped.


----------



## Altron (Dec 20, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> You'll find much love for them here. Resurrection Through Carnage is an old school swedish death metal classic that if made during the time when the scene was big (early 90's), would be hailed as one of the masterpieces of the time along with Dismember's _Like An Ever Flowing Stream_ and Entombed's _Left Hand Path_. As least in my opinion



yeah so far i finished Resurrection Through Carnage and currently listening to Nightmares Made Flesh and i am loving it.


----------



## KentaLjung (Dec 20, 2008)

Altron said:


> yeah so far i finished Resurrection Through Carnage and currently listening to Nightmares Made Flesh and i am loving it.



So wich singer do like the most, Mikael ?kerfelt or Peter t?gtgren (only on nightmares made flesh)?


----------



## Altron (Dec 20, 2008)

i am leaning more towards Mikael Åkerfeldt and Resurrection Through Carnage.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 20, 2008)

Well I just finished grabbing Global Metal, and am probably going to watch the whole thing.

While I have lunch.

Fuck.

Yes.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Lucky bastard, Chris.

Well, one day I will do the same.  _And I will have pepper-jack cheese._


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 20, 2008)

I is pretty lucky.

And hungry.

Foooooooooooood


----------



## escamoh (Dec 20, 2008)

i've seen the documentary that guy made before global metal. it was pretty good i thought, they do this really cool flow chart thing to follow all the different sub genre's.

although i thought the section on norweigen black metal was super cheesy, though in the filmmakers defense i suppose the black metal guys actually are that cheesy in real life

i'll be checking out global metal. wiki says they interview orphaned land and sigh


----------



## Trias (Dec 20, 2008)

Did demonoid have some kind of user system?


----------



## Trias (Dec 20, 2008)

And you have to keep some download/upload ratio, I think?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 20, 2008)

Indeed you do.

i am currently abusing my roomies account.


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 20, 2008)

Hay guys, what about metal in which they train lizards to play the instruments


----------



## Altron (Dec 20, 2008)

Trias said:


> And you have to keep some download/upload ratio, I think?



greater or equal to 1.0 ratio if you are a member of Demonoid. So far i have been over that 



Catatonik said:


> Indeed you do.
> 
> i am currently abusing my roomies account.



And this is why i rarely give out invites


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2008)

Opeth+GWAR+Motorhead+Chimaira+Arch Enemy
+
Dubai Mall
=


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 21, 2008)

Demonoid rarely has what Im looking for and if they do it's in some ridiculously high bit rate. Also the ratio is reccommended but not enforced.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 21, 2008)

...says the man with a 1TB hard drive.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 21, 2008)

Indeed.

And slowly, I fill her.

Starting my Extreme music collection soon.

Will be hitting up Yu, Doc, dm, and Audrey hard...


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 21, 2008)

You need *PsyOpus*...


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 21, 2008)

indeed
I also need to refill my Behold the Arctopus, Napalm Death, and Berzerker collections.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 21, 2008)

check your box


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 21, 2008)

I should watch more live footage. I haven't been sweating enough lately.


----------



## escamoh (Dec 21, 2008)

Catatonik said:


> indeed
> I also need to refill my Behold the Arctopus, Napalm Death, and Berzerker collections.


you should check out indricothere, its the guy from behold the arctopus i think. a side project he did a while ago. it's kickass and heavy as hell


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2008)

Blotted Science, too.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 21, 2008)

Ill second that! They are pretty much mind blowing.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2008)

Pretty much.

I need more metal with unusual or atypical instruments in it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 22, 2008)

More metal with didgeridoo solos.


----------



## Trias (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol, yeah, I had thought of Ayreon too the moment Doc said that.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2008)

Metal with numerous Xylophone solos would be awesome.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 22, 2008)

Negură Bunget uses xylophone and didgeridoo in their music, along with other instruments.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Dec 22, 2008)

been listening to 10 masked men's new album

and Albino slug by buckethead, i recomend.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 22, 2008)

New Misery Index is win. Doesn't reach the heights that Discordia did, but still a great album.


----------



## KentaLjung (Dec 23, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> New Misery Index is win. Doesn't reach the heights that Discordia did, but still a great album.



This band is popping up everywhere, and I still havent heard them...care to tell me something about em?


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 24, 2008)

KentaLjung said:


> This band is popping up everywhere, and I still havent heard them...care to tell me something about em?



Basically death metal with strong hardcore and grindcore influences. Most label them as a death/grind band. In terms of sound, I'd say they are comparable to Dying Fetus, but with more hardcore style vocals (like a more growly Hatebreed) rather than the guttural growls. I very highly recommend _Discordia_ by them, definately one of the best death metal releases of 2006 imo.


----------



## KentaLjung (Dec 25, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Basically death metal with strong hardcore and grindcore influences. Most label them as a death/grind band. In terms of sound, I'd say they are comparable to Dying Fetus, but with more hardcore style vocals (like a more growly Hatebreed) rather than the guttural growls. I very highly recommend _Discordia_ by them, definately one of the best death metal releases of 2006 imo.



Sounds pretty good, I'll add that to my download list...wich is basically a text document with 200 bands I still havent looked up yet, but I'll put this band on top


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 25, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> been listening to 10 masked men's new album
> 
> and Albino slug by buckethead, i recomend.



-spews out coffee-

It;s out? I've had that sumbitch on my slsk wishlist for months now...

For christmas my mum and dad got me a vinyl pressing of Odour of Torture by GUT. Fuck me, i love my parents


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had for like a month. xD

192 rip I believe, DDL.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Metal with numerous Xylophone solos would be awesome.



I was actually thinking about that. It would cool to hear metal bands experiment with xylophones, marimbas and vibraphones.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 25, 2008)

With enough creative talent, why not?

I'm still waiting for Banjos.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is some banjo metal.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0yNCoSNtOY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMGX_daz8Ls&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2008)

That second one is fucking bad-_ass.

_Seriously.

Anyone heard of Expedición A Las Estrellas?

They honestly sound like a hybrid of death metal and postrock, and actually pull it off.  I'd recommend it more to metal fans than post-rock fans, ala the vocals, but it's really an interesting take on death metal and post rock.  I hope I can find more from them.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 26, 2008)

That is sick Dave.

Sick.

But awesome.

GUT!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 26, 2008)

Alestorm are sick. Probably the only folk metal I can really get into. Pirate metal!


----------



## Felix (Dec 26, 2008)

So I've been listening to Speed Metal Symphony over and over again
This track is quite good

This is why I love Metal and Neo Classical


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 26, 2008)

Felix said:


> So I've been listening to Speed Metal Symphony over and over again
> This track is quite good
> 
> This is why I love Metal and Neo Classical



Are you talking about Cacophany, or Friedman/Becker?


----------



## Felix (Dec 26, 2008)

Purgatory said:


> Are you talking about Cacophany, or Friedman/Becker?



Both
The track is awesome
Except for the ending. It's totally crap and it does not fit the rest of the song which is like masterfully composed


----------



## Fin (Dec 26, 2008)

90% of people against metal that have actually listened to it say it is too overdrive.  Whats wrongs with that statement?  isn't that the whole concept?   Even the word metal makes it sound blown out badass.   Now if it took the title such as pretty flowers I wouldn't really judge it to that..

Sorry,  this was actually gathered into an argument earlier.. I just wanted to speak my mind.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, I'm sure many people who hate "Down-Tempo" music hate it _because _it's Down-Tempo.

Though, most people I know that hate metal are ignorant to most of it, so it's not I value their opinion on the subject, or take it into consideration when talking to them about it.  These are generally people that get a fussy when someone else makes the same asinine generalizations about _their _favorite genres.


----------



## Fin (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't take to consideration with other peoples taste.. too risky.. especially to those who settle down with a razor at the butt of the joke.  I wonder what a Mozart fan does..  try to tie a noose with a powdered wig.  Talk about risky there.. too bad I like some of Mozart's work.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 27, 2008)

I think the thing that most of the haters hate is the screaming that is present in most of the metal the general public hears. Which is fair enough, I can understand that. Its just the way that they express it that shits me off. 'They just scream and thats their song'. Ignorance at its worst.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 27, 2008)

Well in_ some_ grindcore...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 27, 2008)

np; Anal Cunt - I'm In Anal Cunt


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 27, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Well in_ some_ grindcore...



Tru dat 

But you couldn't really call those songs, just tracks, as most that do that barely go for 10 seconds. From what I know anyway.


----------



## chidori09 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmm.. well I really like Diecast, Disturbed, Metallica and Rammstein and there are plenty other bands out there that make really good music. Too bad they're not given  enough attention.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 27, 2008)

I haven't heard of Diecast, but the other three you mentioned get a hell of a lot of attention, especially Disturbed and Metallica.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 27, 2008)

chidori09 said:


> Hmm.. well I really like Diecast, Disturbed, Metallica and Rammstein and there are plenty other bands out there that make really good music. Too bad they're not given  enough attention.



There are a multitude of fantastic metal bands that deserve far more attention than any of these god-awfully overrated one-trick ponies have ever received.

Diecast is a metal band akin to Killswitch and their ilk. 

a.k.a "Accessible Metal"


----------



## chidori09 (Dec 27, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I haven't heard of Diecast, but the other three you mentioned get a hell of a lot of attention, especially Disturbed and Metallica.



Diecast is a great band, currently my fave. You should try it out. In my oppinion it's way better than Disturbed or Metallica.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 27, 2008)

So I got the Enemy of God Revisited album with the live DVD of Wacken 2005. Needles to say, Kreator never fails to please. I also got Hell Awaits, still need to listen to some songs, but I definitely can't get Necrophiliac out of my head.


----------



## escamoh (Dec 27, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That second one is fucking bad-_ass.
> 
> _Seriously.
> 
> ...


i am interested in hearing Expedici?n A Las Estrellas, do you have a link or anything?


----------



## Tetos (Dec 30, 2008)

Disarmonia Mundi !_!

here

Awesome Bjorn Strid *_*


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2008)

escamoh said:


> i am interested in hearing Expedici?n A Las Estrellas, do you have a link or anything?



I do, somewhere.

The quality is rather bad, unfortunately; the rip varies but goes up to 320, so I think it's just the recording quality.  Damn good, though, and interesting.


----------



## saruichi (Dec 30, 2008)

Long-time lurker who finally decided to post something... I'm a total newbie to metal. Well, not really. I grew up listening to my mom's glam metal/hairbands whatever you want to call it, listened to Jrock/Visual Kei as a teenager and college student and now I'm into symphonic metal. I've heard ALOT of bands... lets see... I like Nightwish (doesn't matter if it's Tarja or Anette singing), Beautiful Sin, Liv Christine, Within Temptation, Elis, Lacuna Coil (not sure how metal they are, but they rock), Stratovarius, Sonata Arctica, Sirenia, Therion, Tristania, Tarot, Northern Kings, and a whole bunch more. (I always have last.fm or Pandora Radio playing all day... so I hear ALOT of different metal bands.)


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2008)

Needs more prog.


----------



## saruichi (Dec 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Needs more prog.



You think I'd like prog? Any recommendations? *runs off to type "progressive metal" into last.fm*


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2008)

lol

Try stuff like Pain of Salvation, Kamelot or, um, Opeth.

I can't see why you wouldn't enjoy Kamelot, as they're as much influenced by Power Metal as they are by Progressive Metal; it's very orchestrated, featuring lots of actual string work and what not.  Good stuff.


----------



## saruichi (Dec 30, 2008)

Oooh, thanks! I'm listening to a band called Isis right now (on last.fm).... it's kinda droney (okay, bad word choice, maybe gloomy?) with some growling but not bad, I like it so far.

I've heard some Opeth, so far I like it. I will look into the other band too...

Kamelot? I've heard them, and for some reason I couldn't get into it... I'll give it one more shot though, maybe its just bad song choice to sample, I don't know.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2008)

Try Kamelot's Black Halo, if you haven't.  It's easily my favorite of their catalogue.

If you like Isis, you could probably get away with Pelican, as they're essentially Isis without a vocalist.  

And check out Pain of Salvation, preferably albums like The Perfect Element or Remedy Lane, as those are their most accessible albums.


----------



## saruichi (Dec 30, 2008)

*fires up youtube* "Black Halo" is definately better than most of the Kamelot songs I have heard.

Pelican.... good... (I'm not really into instrumentals that much...)

Pain of Salvation... I listened to "Ashes" and an acoustic version of "Second Love"... Awesome.

Thanks for the recs!


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2008)

No problem.

I am here to spread the holy power of Prog to the heathen masses.


----------



## saruichi (Dec 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No problem.
> 
> I am here to spread the holy power of Prog to the heathen masses.



LOL I can only imagine the horrible music tastes of the "heathen masses".

Edit: Now I realllly like Pain of Salvation... they did an epic and awesome cover of "Hallelujah".


*Spoiler*: _Pain of Salvation- Hallelujah -live_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2wf87vty2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trias (Dec 30, 2008)

the Perfect Element is one of those prog albums with the strongest impact.

 Kamelot's Karma is my favourite song by them, by the way, as some fans would indeed concur.

 Nigthwish just bores me when the female vocals are around, it fucks my skull. I used to like them at some point, and I still would not mind their first album and a few song. They don't use their real talent because they limit themselves to the limits of their so called "symphonic power metal" genre. I don't know if it's even metal anymore.

 In any case, you should try some higher quality power metal bands, too. Gamma Ray (Land of the Free or No World Order) Blind Guardian (Nightfall in the Middle Earth), Demons & Wizards (Both albums fucking rock, but try the first one), Helloween (check out Keeper of the Seven Keys Part 2) are a few -a.k.a. the Fucking Glorious German Power Metal -or the REAL power metal, heh. Maybe some Galneryus (Japanese power/prog/neo-classical metal, Check out their first album, then search through their popular songs in youtube) to add some spice. 

 Also, I'm a big fan of Liv Kristine herself, she's really one of the few female vocals around that know how to sing without being absurdly operatic. She did some incredible work with her gothic metal band Theatre of Tragedy, in first three albums. It was epic.


----------



## saruichi (Dec 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> the Perfect Element is one of those prog albums with the strongest impact.
> 
> Kamelot's Karma is my favourite song by them, by the way, as some fans would indeed concur.
> 
> ...




First of all, I will check out the recs, definately!  Thank you!

It would be interesting to see Nightwish do something more... out of the box. I'm not sure what though, just something different. Like to my ears, "The Islander" sounded different (and was cool.). In a way I can get "If it's not broke, don't fix it" but like maybe one or two oddball experimental things an album couldn't be THAT bad, could it? 

I'll check those out-- I have heard of Blind Guardian, and they're all right. The rest I need to youtube soon.

I couldn't get into Leaves Eyes (the band Liv Kristine is in now). A friend was like, "How can you hate them, their singer is great! You really need to listen to her by herself or in Theatre of Tragedy..." And after hearing the latter (and their epicness), that was when I liked Liv Kristine. I still can barely tolerate Leaves Eyes though. Okay I take that back, I like one or two Leaves Eyes songs.  It's just... Liv's voice is awesome, but the band makes reallly boring backgrounds for her to sing to. Something like that. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Trias (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, Leaves' Eyes is like... a big "meeeeh" for me, too. And when she came here she was dressed in like all....  you know. Way too revealing. It's not that I'm against wearing revealing clothes or something, but its just that she was all acting like we were trying to listen to her because we thought her boobs were awesome. That's not the case. At least, not the solely case. No no seriously, I listened to her soley because of her awesome voice, and she acts like all that? And she fucked ToT big time just to do this kind of crap? Hell.


----------



## saruichi (Dec 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> Yeah, Leaves' Eyes is like... a big "meeeeh" for me, too. And when she came here she was dressed in like all....  you know. Way too revealing. It's not that I'm against wearing revealing clothes or something, but its just that she was all acting like we were trying to listen to her because we thought her boobs were awesome. That's not the case. At least, not the solely case. No no seriously, I listened to her soley because of her awesome voice, and she acts like all that? And she fucked ToT big time just to do this kind of crap? Hell.



LOL I'm glad I'm not alone on the "meeeh" for Leaves Eyes. Oh man, she wears this AWFUL outfit in the video for "Into Your Light" ... like this leather bodysuit thing...  UUUUGLY.  Are you serious, that's a bummer.  I like Liv about 99.99999% for her voice, her looks are kinda a secondary thing (she's kinda.... average looking compared to say, Cristina Scabbia..it's a matter of what you like, I guess.). I know, it's a dissapointment... from awesomeness to borderline fail, it's sad. Liv Kristine should go back to solo singing.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> Yeah, Leaves' Eyes is like... a big "meeeeh" for me, too. And when she came here she was dressed in like all....  you know. Way too revealing. It's not that I'm against wearing revealing clothes or something, but its just that she was all acting like we were trying to listen to her because we thought *her boobs were awesome*. That's not the case. At least, not the solely case. No no seriously, I listened to her soley because of her awesome voice, and she acts like all that? And she fucked ToT big time just to do this kind of crap? Hell.



That's the only reason I watched her when they opened for Kamelot.


----------



## Trias (Dec 30, 2008)

Come on, her boobs are nothing special. I mean, she's kinda overweight and most of overweight people have that kind of big, full boobs. Nothing special. She has a cute face though.

 But her voice is really like an angel for me. I wish she was just some mysterious person that appeared in ToT albums and vanished, never seen again. Seeing her do so much crap makes me turn my head with shame.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 30, 2008)

is there any really good psychedelic metal? (not Dog Fashion Disco, i already got that, and am looking for something more like a 1960's throwback with screaming and growling and heavier riffs :3)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That's the only reason I watched her when they opened for Kamelot.


oh come on Andy, i had high expectations on you man 



Trias said:


> Come on, her boobs are nothing special. I mean, she's kinda overweight and most of overweight people have that kind of big, full boobs. Nothing special. She has a cute face though.
> 
> But her voice is really like an angel for me. I wish she was just some mysterious person that appeared in ToT albums and vanished, never seen again. Seeing her do so much crap makes me turn my head with shame.



that's the thing i wanna hear pek.
my boobs are better lol jk


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2008)

Lamb said:


> is there any really good psychedelic metal? (not Dog Fashion Disco, i already got that, and am looking for something more like a 1960's throwback with screaming and growling and heavier riffs :3)



You're probably going to find little outside of Sludge/Doom/Stoner metal.  

Yakuza, if you haven't already heard them (or my pimp of them ) comes quite close on a few occasions, but is more "Metalcore" than traditional metal.  Still, they feature bizarre ambiance and saxophones in their music, plus World Music.  Good shit.

Psychotic Waltz is probably one of the few bands that comes close to Psychadelic Metal, and doesn't sound like a copy of something else.  Very bizarre, but fucking good.



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> oh come on Andy, i had high expectations on you man
> my boobs are better lol jk



I didn't like her singing much. 

Kate Bush, Asphodel, they are more up my alley. 

[]s]they are lol [/s


----------



## Lamb (Dec 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You're probably going to find little outside of Sludge/Doom/Stoner metal.
> 
> Yakuza, if you haven't already heard them (or my pimp of them ) comes quite close on a few occasions, but is more "Metalcore" than traditional metal.  Still, they feature bizarre ambiance and saxophones in their music, plus World Music.  Good shit.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP23WtDDZRk[/YOUTUBE]

^I'm really looking for something like that, but not as soft and with anger :3

(in fact, a metal tribute to Caravan would be awesome, but it'd prolly not turn out as good as I'd want it to be )


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2008)

lol metal Caravan?

Good luck.

And since I'm a nit-picky progwhore, I'm going to correct you.  Technically speaking, Caravan (and many of its ilk) are part of the _Canterbury Scene _movement, although they did delve into psychedelic music.  I love Caravan, mind you, but you're not going to find much like an aggressive version of them.  

Check out the Cerberus Effect, as it might be up your alley (provided you find videos. )


----------



## saruichi (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry I had to make dinner....

Back to Liv Kristine for a minute....




			
				Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Trias View Post
> Yeah, Leaves' Eyes is like... a big "meeeeh" for me, too. And when she came here she was dressed in like all.... you know. Way too revealing. It's not that I'm against wearing revealing clothes or something, but its just that she was all acting like we were trying to listen to her because we *thought her boobs were awesome.* That's not the case. At least, not the solely case. No no seriously, I listened to her soley because of her awesome voice, and she acts like all that? And she fucked ToT big time just to do this kind of crap? Hell.
> 
> _That's the only reason I watched her when they opened for Kamelot._



LOL You stayed....for the boobs?  Well, I can understand staying for Kamelot... 



			
				Trias said:
			
		

> Come on, her boobs are nothing special. I mean, she's kinda overweight and most of overweight people have that kind of big, full boobs. Nothing special. She has a cute face though.
> 
> But her voice is really like an angel for me. I wish she was just some mysterious person that appeared in ToT albums and vanished, never seen again. Seeing her do so much crap makes me turn my head with shame.



Ehhh... I think I like Liv's voice more than her face. And I totally agree with the underlined statement 100%+++.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 30, 2008)

Dr. Boscov said:
			
		

> lol metal Caravan?
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...



Who says it can't be both?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, now that it has been suggested, somewhere on the Intarwebs, a band is trying to fuse those sounds...


----------



## Trias (Dec 30, 2008)

Psychedelic Vintage Ethnic Metal:

 (Well, I think it's psychedelic enough. It was actually something that was semi-revolutionary that went unnoticed.)


*Spoiler*: _Proof NH is fail_ 



**


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2008)

Someone is trying it, somewhere; if not someone, then one day I shall do it.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 30, 2008)

That was thoroughly surreal Trias.


----------



## Trias (Dec 30, 2008)

Yet still so incredible. The little show drummer did there was done years later by Mike Mangini... they were ahead of their time.


----------



## saruichi (Dec 30, 2008)

> Someone is trying it, somewhere; if not someone, then one day I shall do it.



Good luck 

I wish I was a better singer... and I wish I would have never quit my piano lessons.


----------



## Trias (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm thinking of doing a double pimp of Jeff Loomis' Zero Order Phase and Warrel Dane's Praises to the War Machine.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 30, 2008)

_Praises to the War Machine_ is awesome, but I still need _Zero Order Phase_.

I demand you follow up on this idea.


----------



## Trias (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, Cata, why don't you write up a short review for Warrel Dane's albums then? That'd be great help, a review of a paragraph or two, just that there's a written entry around.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 1, 2009)

I only just found out that Deicide released a new album this year.. /slow

Is it a decent follow up to _The Stench Of Redemption_?


----------



## Audrey (Jan 3, 2009)

_Praises to the War Machine_ is a pretty good album, but his cover of "Lucretia My Reflection" is really uninteresting.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jan 3, 2009)

Psychodelic? Check out _Porcupine Tree_ if you haven't. I'm thinking of the album _Voyage 34_, since that's the only one I have. They're freaking awesome.

Another one is _Gojira_ (like the album currently featured in my sig, in fact, that one first). I wouldn't consider them traditional psychodelic by any means, but they really seem to have that element mixed into their overall sound. I'd say it's somewhat akin to the _Tool_ psychodelic, although _Gojira_ is much much heavier than _Tool_.

And _Meshuggah_, but that goes without saying. I'd say their most psychodelic releases are the _I EP_ followed by _Catch 33_ (though, most of their albums are clearly inspired by psychodelia). I've always thought that they represented the truely insane side of psychodelic, so don't expect _Pink Floyd_, otherwise you might shit a nuke. They're currently my favorite band.

Damn, I hella overused the [i ] tags


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 3, 2009)

I could be convinced to Review Warrels album.


----------



## Trias (Jan 3, 2009)

Dan Swano's cover of the said song is also cool, Audrey.

 And Cata, hey, come on, you're obviously one of the few people that's awesome enough to understand the genius behind the subtle lyrics and references in Dane's songs, as well as its mind-blowing musiquality in general.

 Now, did that convince you?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 3, 2009)

oh hi guys, im back

Anyone got a link for the new Ten Masked Men album? For the life of me, i cannot find it on the recesses of the internet. Boskov, i remember you mentioning it?

I convinced bellboys in Malaysia i was in a famous metal band called Dragon Flare due to them being obsessed with me having long hair. Didn't wanna smash their dreams now eh?


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't like the Dream Theatre singer


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> oh hi guys, im back
> 
> Anyone got a link for the new Ten Masked Men album? For the life of me, i cannot find it on the recesses of the internet. Boskov, i remember you mentioning it?
> 
> I convinced bellboys in Malaysia i was in a famous metal band called Dragon Flare due to them being obsessed with me having long hair. Didn't wanna smash their dreams now eh?



I remember mentioning Albino Slug, but nothing by Ten Masked Men. 



Aldrick said:


> I don't like the Dream Theatre singer



Welcome to the club.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 3, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> oh hi guys, im back
> 
> Anyone got a link for the new Ten Masked Men album? For the life of me, i cannot find it on the recesses of the internet. Boskov, i remember you mentioning it?
> 
> I convinced bellboys in Malaysia i was in a famous metal band called Dragon Flare due to them being obsessed with me having long hair. Didn't wanna smash their dreams now eh?



Couldn't you have just told them the truth of Sir Davinda Cockalot?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 3, 2009)

Trias said:


> Dan Swano's cover of the said song is also cool, Audrey.
> 
> And Cata, hey, come on, you're obviously one of the few people that's awesome enough to understand the genius behind the subtle lyrics and references in Dane's songs, as well as its mind-blowing musiquality in general.
> 
> Now, did that convince you?



Yeah, I think that was sufficient. Will do a write-up after Daves show today.

I has delicate ego, and love flattery.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 3, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Couldn't you have just told them the truth of Sir Davinda Cockalot?



i did with my girlfriends brothers, who oddly liked the idea of Sir Davinda and Acidic Jizz, but i think my story was oddly better


----------



## Altron (Jan 4, 2009)

Anybody here listen to Sonata Arctica?


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 4, 2009)

I have never been a fan of power metal bar Helloween and Sonata Arctica to an extent, so I guess thats saying something about them. I almost never listen to them (Sonata Arctica) anymore though. Helloween still gets the odd spin.


----------



## saruichi (Jan 4, 2009)

Altron said:


> Anybody here listen to Sonata Arctica?



Why, yes I do. I just got into them about a month ago, why?

They're like my favorite band, tied with Nightwish (who cares who's singing, they're still awesome).


----------



## Daedus (Jan 4, 2009)

My fondness for Kamelot has made me an outcast among my Metal loving associates.  Apparently, the band sucks.  

Sonata Arctica is hard for me to listen to for some reason.

I need more music like Aghora.  Formless was a kickass album.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 4, 2009)

Sonata Arctica's songs are too samey. That's their biggest problem.


----------



## saruichi (Jan 4, 2009)

Kamelot's kinda, ehhhh... they got one or two good songs. Its taken me awhile to get into them.

As for Sonata, I sort-of like the "sameness".


----------



## KentaLjung (Jan 4, 2009)

Coercion said:


> My fondness for Kamelot has made me an outcast among my Metal loving associates.  Apparently, the band sucks.
> 
> Sonata Arctica is hard for me to listen to for some reason.
> 
> I need more music like Aghora.  Formless was a kickass album.



Its not exaggeration to say that Kamelot is one of the best powermetalbands out there, so dont despair. 
The black halo, Karma and epica are legendary to me, their latest release is great too but its needs some time to sink in.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I second that Kamelot is one of the better power metal bands. I used to listen to a lot of power metal years ago and grew completely tired of the whole genre but I still listen to Kamelot every now and then.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 4, 2009)

I listened to *Rhapsody* again yesterday. I giggled my way through the Village of the Dwarves.

XD


----------



## saruichi (Jan 4, 2009)

Catatonik said:


> I listened to *Rhapsody* again yesterday. I giggled my way through the Village of the Dwarves.
> 
> XD



Rhapsody makes me laugh too, when they come up on my last.fm or Pandora Radio. LOL


----------



## Felix (Jan 4, 2009)

Rhapsody is nice...
Sort of
I enjoy it


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 4, 2009)

"The power of the dragonflame will burn brighter than ever before," says guitarist/songwriter Luca Turilli.

<3


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 4, 2009)

Hahahahhah.

Turilli is fucking hilarious. And spends more on his hair than Oprah.


----------



## saruichi (Jan 4, 2009)

Catatonik said:


> Hahahahhah.
> 
> Turilli is fucking hilarious. And spends more on his hair than Oprah.




LMAO the visual of a metal musician spending more money on hair than Oprah made me spit coffee all over my poor monitor. I actually think vaguely I liked some of Luca Turilli's solo stuff... then again, it all kinda blurs together after listening to EVERYTHING everyone suggests in a two month timeframe....  >.< Way too much metal in too short a time period.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 4, 2009)

I get that with music plain and silpe these days, The MD just moves so much of it.


----------



## saruichi (Jan 4, 2009)

^^ That's ALOT of music, wow. Most of my burnout comes from last.fm and Pandora Radio.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 4, 2009)

anyone listen to demoncrusher?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 4, 2009)

I have not.

Any good?


----------



## escamoh (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah im starting to like them, their bassist is really cool



> Demoncrusher is a technical thrash metal band influenced by Atheist, Cynic and Primus. Originated in San Carlos, Chile and made up of Roberto Acuña (bass, vocals), Jorge Villarroel (guitar, vocals) and Diego Vidal (drums), they are admired by peers from the same style as well as from musicians with different roots.
> 
> Their debut album ‘Violencia Exponencial’ is a must-have for listeners who appreciate a confluence of diverse rock styles and for those wishing to expand their discography with unique and not easy to categorize music.



when i saw cynic and primus on the list i had to check them out


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 4, 2009)

I was listening to te stuff on Last.fm

Got an album?


----------



## escamoh (Jan 4, 2009)

yep right here on this blog

LINK


----------



## Altron (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah...nothing feels great then listening to the entire discography of Rotting Christ


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 8, 2009)

i may be under the influence of a touch of pot, but holy fuck, Black Sabbath were so good and Ozzy Osbourne is such an underrated vocal talent (or at least, was)

Awesome stuff to mong out too


----------



## Trias (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, seriously, smoking pot is unhealthy, kids, especially on your ability of musical judgment.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you ever listened to Black Sabbath? Have you ever listened to Black Sabbath on weed?


----------



## saruichi (Jan 8, 2009)

While their music is decent, my ex-friend ruined Black Sabbath/Ozzy for me when she had "War Pigs" as her ringtone. I heard a chunk of that song 12, 13 times a day+.  And yes, she was a casual pothead too!

And no metal is good when you're under the influence. >.<


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 8, 2009)

Sleep defies that logic with such force that it's no longer in this dimension.

You've either smoked the wrong pot or listen to the wrong metal, but generally things feel better whilst on the influence, tends to be why musicians and stoner-rock lovers do it


----------



## Daedus (Jan 8, 2009)

I have almost no love for the progenitors of Metal.

Call me shallow, but I'd much rather listen to the new stuff.

Unless it's Led Zeppelin.  For some reason that shit never gets old for me.

And I've never even touched pot...


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Trias (Jan 8, 2009)

I want to start a genre-named Pot Metal. Of course there's this Pot Rock band called Pink Lloyd or something, but I want something harder.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 8, 2009)

Trias said:


> I want to start a genre-named Pot Metal. Of course there's this Pot Rock band called Pink Lloyd or something, but I want something harder.



yaya, you'll start doing that when i'll start cooking :ho


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2009)

Trias said:


> I want to start a genre-named Pot Metal. Of course there's this Pot Rock band called Pink Lloyd or something, but I want something harder.



"Duuuuuuuuuude Metal" we'll call it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 9, 2009)

are aware of stoner-metal right?


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, I was about to say. 

You'll come out with this all amazingly original and new idea, then realise bands have been doing it for over a decade under the name of stoner metal, and then you'll sulk back to your intensely smoke filled basements to think your next genius idea.


----------



## manos87 (Jan 9, 2009)

One of my favourite progressive metal songs for the year 2008

very young Hamed


----------



## Altron (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww, nothing like some good old Bathory during Lunch


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 9, 2009)

one of the perks of my job is being able to blow the last of the IT budget for myself before the new tax year starts. Last year was wireless Apple speakers for Mac, surrounding the office. My day is filled with music streaming from my home PC  

Life is good for the tech-savvy IT manager


----------



## saruichi (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^ That sounds cool... 

Oh god, I bought a really lame metal mag at Walmart today (I needed a laugh, and Opeth was in it so I figured why not?).... they had a whole rant on pot-head/stoner metal.  It's the Jan/Feb 2009 issue of Metal Edge, page21, left-hand side. (Lame, lame magazine though)

I also got Sonata Arctica's "For the Sake of Revenge" too at the local generic chain record store. I don't think a "squee" sound effect here would be metal. But I am in absolute joy that I found it.


----------



## Trias (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, I, kinda, stopped hearing news about Sonata Arctica after Liimatainen left/got kicked out. Anything new?


----------



## saruichi (Jan 9, 2009)

*@ Trias:* Hmmmm.... I know that they got a new guitarist (Elias something, I'm horrible with names). They also released an album called Unia in '07 (what I have heard of it, I have liked. I'll probably be picking it up soon). I also found  which deals with Jani's new non-Sonata project.

And... with some googling... I dug up  -- Supposedly a new album?! I sure hope so!

^^; I wish I was more connected to the fandom/news stuff... its not one of my strong points.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 9, 2009)

From what I've seen, Unia has gotten widely bad reviews from fans and critics alike. Haven't heard it myself though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2009)

Acoustic Grindcore -- CAN IT BE DONE, GENTLEMEN?


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 9, 2009)

I doubt it, and I don't think it should be done. It would just be raping the sound in an attempt to be "avante-garde". The closest thats been done is in The Number Twelve Looks Like You's 'Paper Weight Pigs' where there is a short acoustic section in the middle of the song while the vocalist continues to scream over it, but they aren't grindcore, eh.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> IIt would just be raping the sound in an attempt to be "avante-garde".



Which is the entire point of being "Avant-Garde", but your point is fair.  

Check out my Igorrr pimp.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 9, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Acoustic Grindcore -- CAN IT BE DONE, GENTLEMEN?



Give me an acoustic guitar and some blast beats.  I WILL DO IT!


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2009)

Flamenco with blast-beats might actually be doable, considering how both are incredibly frenetic.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 9, 2009)

Speaking of Avant-Garde, are there any bands that are similar to Behold...The Arctopus?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Speaking of Avant-Garde, are there any bands that are similar to Behold...The Arctopus?



Blotted Science is probably the closest, although I know of no bands that use the Warr guitar like BT...A


----------



## saruichi (Jan 9, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> From what I've seen, Unia has gotten widely bad reviews from fans and critics alike. Haven't heard it myself though.




 IMO the critics can take a hike. I've heard alot of it through pandora radio and last.fm... I REALLLY like "Paid in Full". I mean it doesn't sound EXACTLY like old SA but, it's not terrible either. It grows on you like.... for lack of a better analogy, mold. (And I like Tony Kakko's voice alot.)


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 10, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Speaking of Avant-Garde, are there any bands that are similar to Behold...The Arctopus?



Buckethead's more obscure, harder to get stuff is alot like BTA. Some of John Zorn's work can resemble it too


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm looking for more crusty grindcore like Rotten Sound's Cycles.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Acoustic Grindcore -- CAN IT BE DONE, GENTLEMEN?



dont listen to my show much do you? Look up Acoustical



> I'm looking for more crusty grindcore like Rotten Sound's Cycles



JUst jump in with some crust like old-school Extreme Noise Terror, The Electro Hippies, Amebix, Siege, Discharge, Antisect and Hellbastard

Tis all good


----------



## Disco_Juan (Jan 10, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Speaking of Avant-Garde, are there any bands that are similar to Behold...The Arctopus?


Well, this is probably a given, but...
Orthrelm!  They're like angrier Behold... sans bass.



Behold... The Artopus did a split with them way back when.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2009)

saruichi said:


> ^^^ That sounds cool...
> 
> Oh god, I bought a really lame metal mag at Walmart today (I needed a laugh, and Opeth was in it so I figured why not?).... they had a whole rant on pot-head/stoner metal.  It's the Jan/Feb 2009 issue of Metal Edge, page21, left-hand side. (Lame, lame magazine though)
> 
> I also got Sonata Arctica's "For the Sake of Revenge" too at the local generic chain record store. I don't think a "squee" sound effect here would be metal. But I am in absolute joy that I found it.



The only magazine I regularily purchased was *Brave Words & Bloody Knuckles*, Canada legendary and amazing Metal Magazine. Every issue for the past 5 years has come with a 70 minute sampler disc of metal from all across the spectrum. Bands send them money and a song, they feature it. The exposure is huge.

Years of buying and reading that magazine filled my head with so much metal trivia, as well as filling a box with metal sampler discs (which eventually gave away to a younger Chris to use and learn from).

Good fucking magazine though.


----------



## saruichi (Jan 10, 2009)

Catatonik said:


> The only magazine I regularily purchased was *Brave Words & Bloody Knuckles*, Canada legendary and amazing Metal Magazine. Every issue for the past 5 years has come with a 70 minute sampler disc of metal from all across the spectrum. Bands send them money and a song, they feature it. The exposure is huge.
> 
> Years of buying and reading that magazine filled my head with so much metal trivia, as well as filling a box with metal sampler discs (which eventually gave away to a younger Chris to use and learn from).
> 
> Good fucking magazine though.



I bookmarked their website awhile back. They had the mag at FYE... now I am kicking myself for NOT picking it up. I will definately buy it next time I see it, thanks for the recc.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys, has Obama metal been invented yet?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> dont listen to my show much do you? Look up Acoustical



Your contempt is noted.

Winamp has been being a bitch lately, but I think I've solved the issue.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2009)

I highly recommend getting into the BW&BK mag, they really struggle to stay up to date on metal and hrad/classic rock.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2009)

If I can find one, I'll definitely get it.

60+ minutes in a reputable metal magazine is good enough for me.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2009)

*Butterfly Temple* is going to get pimped this week.

Y'all eed it.


----------



## saruichi (Jan 11, 2009)

I noticed that from BW&BK website... they really are on top of their game.

Obama Metal? Okaaaay, that sounds a little.... odd, but if that's what you like?

Who are Butterfly Temple?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2009)

They sound like Folk Metal, ala Black and Death influences.

Needs more Violin/Cello metal.


----------



## saruichi (Jan 11, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They sound like Folk Metal, ala Black and Death influences.
> 
> Needs more Violin/Cello metal.




Hmmm... I'lll have to plug it into Youtube and see sometime. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 12, 2009)

Catatonik said:


> *Butterfly Temple* is going to get pimped this week.
> 
> Y'all eed it.



I didn't expect to see this band mentioned here.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 12, 2009)

I likes em, very much, been a fan for a couple years now.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 12, 2009)

lol, Butterfly Temple, havent listened to them in a while. Chris, you should pimp it in my doom/stoner thread


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 12, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> Hey guys, has Obama metal been invented yet?



You mean Black Metal?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 12, 2009)

Suffocation already made that black metal joke about 6 years ago


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm all retro n shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 12, 2009)

6 years is retro?

Retro just isn't the same anymore.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 13, 2009)

i am neo-retro


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2009)

So, I just got a Made out of Babies album, and the name was abbreviated on the file.

It's really hard to take a band seriously when their acronym is MOOB.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been revisiting my Bathory albums again lately. I have no words that can do albums like _Under the Sign of the Black Mark_, _Blood Fire Death_, _Hammerheart_ and _Blood on Ice_ justice, and the rest of his work is also worthy of note, excepting maybe _Requiem_ and _Octagon_. Quorthon still rules in my book.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2009)

Goddamn.

Grindcore and Breakcore were made for eachother, so why isn't their more of their offspring?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 14, 2009)

m1dy? DJ Sharpnel? old-old-school Berzerker?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2009)

I've heard m1dy, but not DJ Shrapnel.

And how old we talkin'?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 14, 2009)

like, before their first album, way back when Luke Kenny was still just a gabba-dj


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

So for the last two weeks I've been pumping Killswitch Engage's last two CDs.(which is kinda bad because the CDs flow together and I forget which song is on which album.) And while I know I'm late to teh show I gotta say, KSE kicks massive ass. The only thing I'd heard prior was Holy Diver and This Fire Burns(WWE wrestler uses it as his entrance music.) But after hearing these CDs, I think I'm hooked. I do have a question though....were they this good before Howard Jones joined the group? If so I may need to research some of there earlier work


----------



## Scud (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of Killswitch, but I like their older work a little more. I don't really like Howard Jones' vocals.


----------



## Trias (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy Diver? Is that a cover of Dio or an original??


----------



## Scud (Jan 14, 2009)

KSE did a cover of the Dio song.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2009)

Needs more Weasel Walter; been digging Hatewave's s/t a lot lately.


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 14, 2009)

I like both singers equally. They're pretty similar, but I might argue that Howard is better from a technical stand point. Their cover is indeed awesome... with a hilarious video too. 

Definitely check out their early stuff, Chaos. If you like one Killswitch album, you'll probably like the others too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

DyersEve said:


> I like both singers equally. They're pretty similar, but I might argue that Howard is better from a technical stand point. Their cover is indeed awesome... with a hilarious video too.
> 
> Definitely check out their early stuff, Chaos. If you like one Killswitch album, you'll probably like the others too.



I think I'll do that. Now if only I could find that link in my other forum.............


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2009)

Christ, Relapse is my band of the fucking month.  

Not terribly 'metal', but fucking grind enough to be here.  If there are any other fans (Dave), is their more beyond their s/t?  Because their debut is fucking fantastic; it's awesome.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 16, 2009)

I've probably listened to "The Accolade" by Symphony X about a dozen times this week, and each time I like it more and more. I'm usually not much of the type for light fantasy in music, but for some reason I've really gravitated to this one song.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2009)

Have you heard Adagio?

They may be up your alley.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 16, 2009)

No, not yet. I'll have to check them out


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jan 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I think I'll do that. Now if only I could find that link in my other forum.............



Yes, very much so, Personally I like Howards voice better but the earlier songs are good too. I'm an avid fan and I own all their studio albums. An awesome band. I also have their live DVD which is also kick ass.


----------



## Altron (Jan 17, 2009)

Anybody here listen to Bathory? I just finished listening to their entire discography and it was....beautiful...


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 17, 2009)

i love how even as an old man, his SON thought he'd "grow out of it"

XD


----------



## Sesha (Jan 17, 2009)

What an awesome old man.

Speaking of which


----------



## Altron (Jan 17, 2009)

so what say the MD about Gorgoroth?


----------



## Trias (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd say your metal taste is being too dark lately.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 17, 2009)

Has anyone given a listen to Hordes of Chaos yet? Good? Bad?


----------



## SQHatake (Jan 17, 2009)

I love music, and I'm generally receptive to every genre but, I'm a metal head chick!

My favorite bands include Mastodon, Metallica, Slipknot, Iron Maiden, Evanescence, Avenged Sevenfold, Slayer, System of A Down, Motorhead, Cradle of Filth, Trivium, Chimaira, Arch Enemy, Megadeth, Testament, Adema, All that Remains, As I Lay Dying, Black Sabbath, Judas Priest, Machine Head, Tool, Lamb Of God, among others..

Yes, I do listen a lot of music.

I also enjoy A LOT hardcore punk music. But I guess that's in another thread


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 17, 2009)

Good shit. I recently got into Arch Enemy, I didn't like them for the longest time!

EDIT: The old guy is fucking metal. Megadeth and Maiden on fuckin vinyl??


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 17, 2009)

SQHatake said:


> I love music, and I'm generally receptive to every genre but, I'm a metal head chick!
> 
> My favorite bands include *Mastodon*, *Metallica*, Slipknot, *Iron Maiden*, Evanescence, Avenged Sevenfold, *Slayer*, System of A Down, *Motorhead*, Cradle of Filth, Trivium, Chimaira, *Arch Enemy*, *Megadeth*, *Testament*, Adema, All that Remains, As I Lay Dying, *Black Sabbath*, *Judas Priest*, Machine Head, Tool, Lamb Of God, among others..
> 
> ...



Bolded for win, slashed for complete shit, and the unchanged ones, well..they're either halfway decent, sorta sucks, or I don't know who they are.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 17, 2009)

SQHatake said:


> I love music, and I'm generally receptive to every genre but, I'm a metal head chick!
> 
> My favorite bands include Mastodon, Metallica, Slipknot, Iron Maiden, Evanescence, Avenged Sevenfold, Slayer, System of A Down, Motorhead, Cradle of Filth, Trivium, Chimaira, Arch Enemy, Megadeth, Testament, Adema, All that Remains, As I Lay Dying, Black Sabbath, Judas Priest, Machine Head, Tool, Lamb Of God, among others..
> 
> ...



I feel like schooling but I think I'll hold back today.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 17, 2009)

Altron said:


> so what say the MD about Gorgoroth?



Old Gorgoroth (in other words, the first three albums) are some of the last really vital albums from Norway's black metal scene. Their newer stuff with the more Gaahl and King-driven songwriting and lineup has been really mediocre and definitely not essential since it's basically just a watered-down version of what they had already done on the first few.


----------



## saruichi (Jan 17, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I feel like schooling but I think I'll hold back today.



QFT... I was thinking the same thing, but lack the expertise to do so. I hope someone with a more diverse metal playlist will step up and school away.
*
@ SQHatake*: I'm a metal chick too.... of sorts. Since you are into Evanescence, I got two recs right now for you: Lacuna Coil and Tarja-Era Nightwish (anything pre-_Dark Passion Play_. Anette isn't bad, it's just... just listen to Tarja first. You'll thank me later.)

I'm not really into screaming death growls stuff.... I like more singing, less growling. I like alot of symphonic/power metal.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2009)

What says the MD of Kreator, especially since with their new album, Hordes of Chaos, that just came out?


----------



## Trias (Jan 20, 2009)

bumpfaggots


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 20, 2009)

DyersEve said:


> Good shit. I recently got into Arch Enemy, I didn't like them for the longest time!
> 
> EDIT: The old guy is fucking metal. *Megadeth and Maiden on fuckin vinyl??*



That's not hard

I own Rust in Peace, Hanger 18, Number of the Beast, Seventh Son of a Seventh Son and Fear of the Dark on vinyl; still easy to get hold of in a proper record shop and not expensive (none of those cost more than ?15)


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 20, 2009)

The new Cattle Decapitation is one of the best death metal albums I've heard in a long time. Totally eclipses their previous albums.


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm looking for bands that have a similar sound to Coffins.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1qwy74BcIc[/YOUTUBE]

And also bands that sounds like Archgoat.

Can someone here help me?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 20, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I feel like schooling but I think I'll hold back today.



I'll begin the schooling...  Anyone who thinks *Tool* is complete shit is either a fucking r'tard, or knows nothing about intelligent, thought-provoking music


----------



## Daedus (Jan 20, 2009)

I need more metal with epic clean singing in it. Recs?

Doesn't mean there can't be harsh vocals too.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

Soul Machine might be up your alley.

Prog-ish metal with deep, clean singing.  Not terribly popular, but he was featured on Ayreon's _The Human Equation. _


----------



## Daedus (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

And whoops, I meant Saviour Machine. xD

I'm an idiot; don't mind me.


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm not really into any of that screamo/choking on month old mac n' cheese stuff, but I do like some metal...
Iron Maiden
Dream Theater
Symphony X
Judas Priest
Metallica
Disturbed
Queensrÿche
Shadow Gallery
Dio
Stormwitch


----------



## Daedus (Jan 20, 2009)

Conversely, the cheesy-as-all-hell 80's warble doesn't exactly appeal to me.

I need me some more DT.

Mikael Stanne doing growling seminars, lol.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

DT

Dream Theater or Dark Tranquility?


----------



## Daedus (Jan 20, 2009)

I used DT and not the full names of either bands because I want both.  Does that make me greedy?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes.

I think most are pretty to bloglist, anyways.

And I forget; was Systematic Chaos released in 08 or 07?


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Jan 20, 2009)

You think Iron Maiden, Metallica, Judas Priest, Dio, Queensryche, and Stormwitch (the 80s bands I mentioned) are cheesy, but you like Dream Theater?


----------



## Daedus (Jan 20, 2009)

You compare Caciocavallo to Single slice American and you give *me* the raised eyebrow?


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, when someone calls a band cheesy, they are typically referring to their lyrics.  Dream Theater has the same subject matter as Queensryche, Stormwitch and Iron Maiden.  I'm not going to defend Dio, because I agree they're cheesy.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yes.
> 
> I think most are pretty to bloglist, anyways.
> 
> And I forget; was Systematic Chaos released in 08 or 07?



SC was in '07, during the summer.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

Fuckawesome

Hopefully that means that new Dream Theater will be out this year.


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Jan 20, 2009)

They started recording in either late December or early January, so it's likely.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

YAYAYAYAY

Hopefully Rudess won't pull the "I want my keyboard to make guitar noises" shtick this time.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 20, 2009)

*That* would be a treat indeed.


----------



## Trias (Jan 20, 2009)

Wait, wtf, is Mikael Stanne really giving brutal seminars or was that just a joke?

 And Queens Reich was pretty much an early influence for DT. I personally don't prefer them to DT but I would never classify them as cheesy, especially when there are only a few handful bands whose concept albums got even a bit close to Operation Mindcrime. And Dream Theater is not amongst them, for sure.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

I rather enjoyed The Dark Eternal Night and the one about Lost Souls or something. 

At least DT doesn't take themselves too seriously, as is evident by the movie accompanying the Dark Eternal Night song.  I saw them play it live;  I lol'd


----------



## Daedus (Jan 20, 2009)

> Stanne to host growling seminars - October 2, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> A piece of oddball news: Mikael - who constantly gets asked tons of questions from aspiring young vocalists about his singing technique - will host a couple of growling workshops here in Gothenburg. Topics to be covered include the fundamentals of growling/screaming technique as well as how to maintain vocal stamina and clarity in a touring situation.



Convinced?

Check the main page if you're still skeptical.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2009)

ssj2yugi said:


> I'll begin the schooling...  Anyone who thinks *Tool* is complete shit is either a fucking r'tard, or knows nothing about intelligent, thought-provoking music



Stop fanwanking to such a crappy band.


----------



## Trias (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I rather enjoyed The Dark Eternal Night and the one about Lost Souls or something.
> 
> At least DT doesn't take themselves too seriously, as is evident by the movie accompanying the Dark Eternal Night song.  I saw them play it live;  I lol'd


 
 Well, the Ministry of Lost Souls is nice, but I certainly don't get all the fapping around the Dark Eternal Night. Everyone was going mad about it, and I listened... and I was like, "Eh? Lolwut?" And then came the accusations of being not progressive enough.  Not that it was particularly bad or something, but I didn't even need to open that song specially ever again, it played only when I added the entire album to my playlist.

 I've not seen the movie so I can't comment on that, maybe after the next DT show here. 



Coercion said:


> Convinced?
> 
> Check the main page if you're still skeptical.



 I wasn't skeptical dude, I just couldn't believe.  

 Another reason to move to Gothenburg, I guess.


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I rather enjoyed The Dark Eternal Night and the one about Lost Souls or something.
> 
> At least DT doesn't take themselves too seriously, as is evident by the movie accompanying the Dark Eternal Night song.  I saw them play it live;  I lol'd



I watched a video of Iron Maiden recording their 2006 album...they don't take anything seriously.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 20, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Stop fanwanking to such a crappy band.




Dude, you fanwank *nonstop*.  We can't go two posts in the MD without: HAY GUYS THRAHS METAL IS BETTER LOL -Insert a thousand youtube links and single sentence proclamations of glory here-.

Come off it, please.


----------



## Trias (Jan 20, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> I'M GAY FOR JUDAS PRIEST!!!!!11 THEY'RE THE BEST BAND EVER AFTER LINKIN PARK AND METALIKA!!11 HALFORD I WANT TO LICK YOU!!



 Stop fanwanking to such a crappy band.

 Edit: Ninja'd already.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 20, 2009)

And the metal crowd is still merrily wanking along I see 

Anything worth listening to coming out in the next few months? Haven't really been keeping up lately.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2009)

Coercion said:


> Dude, you fanwank *nonstop*.  We can't go two posts in the MD without: HAY GUYS THRAHS METAL IS BETTER LOL -Insert a thousand youtube links and single sentence proclamations of glory here-.
> 
> Come off it, please.



Look here, dumbass. All I ever fucking see is either some shitty grindcore/grindfest/prog/black/death band and you don't even go near that genre because for some fucking reason it's taboo.



Trias said:


> Stop fanwanking to such a crappy band.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd already.



Stop fucking stereotyping me, especially since I like more than just those two, you retard.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

This is the Metal Thread I know and and love.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 20, 2009)

God, he's like some kind of Superhero for hypocrisy.


----------



## Trias (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry, but we obviously know more about Trash Metal than you know about any single one of those said genres. You were probably busy writing a retarded essay about how trash metal influenced Death when I was busy having Alex Skolnick sign my guitar. So you have no right to lecture anyone about even trash metal, let alone music, because apparently the only reason you know more about it than us is because you don't even try understanding many other genres, and spend 23 hours with trash metal.

 And yeah, you also listen to MEGGADEAD and ZLAYA. How could I forget? Oh and I also forgot something else; to say; NO, I will stop whenever I want. Offended? Sue me.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

Tuxedo Team's version of the ending

HA HA OH GOD

That's so awesome.


----------



## Trias (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> This is the Metal Thread I know and and love.



 I personally like it more when we talk about hawt metal chicks actually. 

 Plus, it's never the same when X is not around.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 20, 2009)

If you have an issue with thrash not getting enough love here, then why dont you go somewhere where it does.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

They are, mainly for their taste.  If it's good, mind you.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> This is the Metal Thread I know and and love.



I know right. Haven't been here in ages and it feels all warm and comfy still. 

Now stop wanking and gimme some recs dammit


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

What recs, Lauz?

You only one you're concerned with is the new motW.


----------



## Trias (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Tuxedo Team's version of the ending
> 
> HA HA OH GOD
> 
> That's so awesome.



 Fuck, shit, that IS awesome. Intro have turned into one of the most spacey things I've heard. And lol, Labrie does sound like a chinese rapper. Comments are also funny. And Rudess and his keyboard sounds like SuperMario Bros musics.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Tuxedo Team's version of the ending
> 
> HA HA OH GOD
> 
> That's so awesome.



That *is* pretty awesome.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm loading the _A Change of Seasons _one, now.

I need to get some editing software and play with the speed of songs.

Ffffffffffffffffffffuck

A Change of Seasons sounds fucking badass sped up.  

I need these songs now lol


----------



## Voynich (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What recs, Lauz?
> 
> You only one you're concerned with is the new motW.



Any signs of the bastard coming out anytime soon? I hope it's any good. If it's crap I will just pretend motW never made that album and stuck with 3.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

Ha ha.

They begin recording in February, I think, so not for awhile.  Still, they're taking their time, hiring studio musicians and such; lots of strings, I hear.  Anyways, it's Toby; I really haven't not liked any of his works.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2009)

Recording doesn't start till February. 

Edit: Darnit Doc, I wanted to say somethin fer once


----------



## Voynich (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> They begin recording in February, I think, so not for awhile.  Still, they're taking their time, hiring studio musicians and such; lots of strings, I hear.  Anyways, it's Toby; I really haven't not liked any of his works.



Well it's been a while and his solo album is really bordering the edges of my liking. But who knows what he comes up with. Strings are always good though


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA

Dream Theater x3 sounds like a bizarre combo of Prog Rock and Grindcore (sans the vocals)


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Tuxedo Team's version of the ending
> 
> HA HA OH GOD
> 
> That's so awesome.



i see your speed change and raise you: Tuxedo Team's version of the ending

your move creep


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2009)

Coercion said:


> God, he's like some kind of Superhero for hypocrisy.



Is that seriously the best you can come up with?



Trias said:


> Sorry, but we obviously know more about Trash Metal than you know about any single one of those said genres. You were probably busy writing a retarded essay about how trash metal influenced Death when I was busy having Alex Skolnick sign my guitar. So you have no right to lecture anyone about even trash metal, let alone music, because apparently the only reason you know more about it than us is because you don't even try understanding many other genres, and spend 23 hours with trash metal.
> 
> And yeah, you also listen to MEGGADEAD and ZLAYA. How could I forget? Oh and I also forgot something else; to say; NO, I will stop whenever I want. Offended? Sue me.



Now that is bullshit when I see it. Any moron with half a brain knows who Testament is. Also, It wasn't so much thrash, besides bands such as Slayer and Kreator, while Sodom did kinda help out with the influence of Black Metal, although alot of people criticized their early albums to rip off of Venom. You're forgetting about bands such as Possessed who were death, but also incorporated alot of thrash elements. Big fucking whoop if you got Skolnick sign your guitar..

You don't know shit about Thrash, all you go on about are all these other genres and see thrash as a non element of metal, even if it's a sub-genre of said genre.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 20, 2009)

lol, metal


----------



## Trias (Jan 20, 2009)

lulwhatdidthisguyjustsay

 Anyway, Doc, you can use Audacity for those purposes. You can also play with their gain and add some effects too, it's free to download. I use that for recording but it's also fun to mess with some songs.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 20, 2009)

if you're not too strung up about acquiring software through certain means, Cool Edit Pro would trump Audacity for something like that. But like i said, it's all about where your morals sit for something like that


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> lol, metal



lol, Dave

Youtube users keep flagging videos, so I have to join to view them

That's stupid.



Trias said:


> lulwhatdidthisguyjustsay
> 
> Anyway, Doc, you can use Audacity for those purposes. You can also play with their gain and add some effects too, it's free to download. I use that for recording but it's also fun to mess with some songs.



I'll give it a go.  Virgin Black x3 probably sounds like a Gothic-Bluegrass hoedown from hell.  I must do it, for humanity.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Trias (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, Dave, I'm sure lots of other programs would beat the hell out of Audacity, but its interface is easier, and its not like I record serious stuff on it.

 Man, HIT ME on the msn on any of the two weekend days, even if I'm busy. ><

 lol @ that chick saying "fuck you!" with hand gesture.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> i see your speed change and raise you: Link
> 
> your move creep



Link


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hyper Music
> 
> HA HA OH GOD
> 
> That's so awesome.



Petrucci's solos sound more or less normal.  

Not entirely serious


----------



## LIGHTPIE7 (Jan 20, 2009)

One word: Metallica... Well, technically this isn't a 'real' word, but you know what I mean.

Other than Metallica I like Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Black Sabbath, Judas Priest, Nirvana, Motley Crue, and a bunch of other bands

I'm the master of puppets, and I'm pulling your strings.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 21, 2009)

Trias said:


> Well, Dave, I'm sure lots of other programs would beat the hell out of Audacity, but its interface is easier, and its not like I record serious stuff on it.
> 
> *Man, HIT ME on the msn on any of the two weekend days, even if I'm busy. ><
> *
> lol @ that chick saying "fuck you!" with hand gesture.



is that a proposition


----------



## saruichi (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow... I had like two pages of posts to read.... ^^;;

Those growling seminars. Now that sounds awesome.


----------



## Trias (Jan 21, 2009)

Why not?  But why on msn?  (Apparently, Mike Patton and your image is so mixed up lately that I couldn't help but imagine MikePattonXStevenWilson thing.)

 Apparently, I'm trying to find background music for Two Girls One Cup. (No I'm not a fan or what-so-ever, I just want to use it as tune for my Cellphone to see people's reaction and who have watched it and stuff. It should be hilarious.)


----------



## Daedus (Jan 21, 2009)

Trias said:


> Why not?  But why on msn?  (Apparently, Mike Patton and your image is so mixed up lately that I couldn't help but imagine MikePattonXStevenWilson thing.)
> 
> Apparently, I'm trying to find background music for Two Girls One Cup. (No I'm not a fan or what-so-ever, I just want to use it as tune for my Cellphone to see people's reaction and who have watched it and stuff. It should be hilarious.)



How about the tribute song?  It's catchier.

In Mourning goes into the studio in August to record the follow-up to The Shrouded Divine.  We may actually see the album this year.

This excites me.


----------



## Trias (Jan 21, 2009)

Omg, In Mourning is fucking awesome and the Shrouded Divine was one of the best albums of its year for sure. The guys indeed brought some fresh air to the scene.


----------



## Audrey (Jan 22, 2009)

I haven't heard that album, but I kept thinking that it should be called _Shed_ because of the album cover.

Also, Trias changing avatars is weird.


----------



## Scud (Jan 22, 2009)

Coercion said:


> In Mourning goes into the studio in August to record the follow-up to The Shrouded Divine.  We may actually see the album this year.


This is probably the best news i've heard in a while. However, I think it'd be wishful thinking to expect the new album this year. 

What albums should I be looking out for in the first half of this year? I'm still waiting for news on Amorphis' new album, but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Trias (Jan 22, 2009)

Hahaha, Audrie, well, yeah, I felt like I needed to change it. I probably felt the urge after that MikePattonxStevenWilson image appeared in my mind. But even _I_ feel weird when I see it changed.

 My new avatar is late Hideto "Hide" Matsumoto from X Japan, may he rest in peace.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 22, 2009)

Even if *In Mourning* werent good I would like them due to the fact they have a song named after a place in _Twin Peaks_ ...


----------



## SQHatake (Jan 28, 2009)

saruichi said:


> QFT... I was thinking the same thing, but lack the expertise to do so. I hope someone with a more diverse metal playlist will step up and school away.
> *
> @ SQHatake*: I'm a metal chick too.... of sorts. Since you are into Evanescence, I got two recs right now for you: Lacuna Coil and Tarja-Era Nightwish (anything pre-_Dark Passion Play_. Anette isn't bad, it's just... just listen to Tarja first. You'll thank me later.)
> 
> I'm not really into screaming death growls stuff.... I like more singing, less growling. I like alot of symphonic/power metal.



Yes, I do know Nightwish, they're pretty good  I don't know a lot of Lacuna Coil, just some songs.. But i'll follow the tip and I'll get to know more songs. thanks*



Purgatory said:


> What says the MD of Kreator, especially since with their new album, Hordes of Chaos, that just came out?



Kreator are like the fucking masters here xD I can't believe I forgot about them when I said my fave bands. I haven't listened all the album yet, but the songs I've heard are awesomeee, and won't definitly disappoint the fans.


----------



## saruichi (Jan 28, 2009)

SQHatake said:


> Yes, I do know Nightwish, they're pretty good  I don't know a lot of Lacuna Coil, just some songs.. But i'll follow the tip and I'll get to know more songs. thanks*



You're welcome.

I LOVE Nightwish. I just picked up their End of an Era DVD in fact, the other day. Awesome stuff. Side note to Nightwish-- You might like Sonata Arctica too...  

Oh-- and if you like Lacuna Coil and Nightwish, You might like the millions of female fronted metal bands.... Within Temptation, Epica, Leaves Eyes, After Forever, Tristania (I think, I vaguely remember Vibeke), Sirenia, Elis, Beautiful Sin, etcetcetc... the list goes on and on. I forgot to mention that last post. LOL I always watch those tribute videos of "metal queens" and "best female metal singers"... they never fail to help find new music to listen to. 
.


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 28, 2009)

saruichi said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I LOVE Nightwish. I just picked up their End of an Era DVD in fact, the other day. Awesome stuff. Side note to Nightwish-- You might like *Sonata Arctica* too...
> 
> ...



Fuck yes! Jani is a demi god. Too bad he had to leave for the military or whatever that was.


----------



## saruichi (Jan 29, 2009)

DyersEve said:


> Fuck yes! Jani is a demi god. Too bad he had to leave for the military or whatever that was.



He is. It's a bummer, but from what I heard Elias is not too bad either. He's not Jani but he'll be good in his own way, I guess. ^^;; I still love Sonata Arctica though, I just wish I would have gotten into their music a few years ago! LOL I'm so behind!


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2009)

I need more metal with unusual lead instruments.

I've amassed a large amount, but more is always necessary.  I have:

Violin;

-Jelonek
-Indukti
-Skeletonbreath
-Ulytau

Cello;

-Apocalytpica (kinda lol)
-Grayceon

Saxophone;

-Panzerballett


But I need more.

Halp plz


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 29, 2009)

Check out the folk-metal band Eluveitie if you don't already know them. I haven't heard a lot of their songs, but they do use some "unusual" instruments in their music.

EDIT: Particularly the songs "Your Gaulish War" and "Of Fire, Wind, and Wisdom".


----------



## saruichi (Jan 30, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need more metal with unusual lead instruments.
> 
> But I need more.
> 
> Halp plz



Would Korpiklaani count? I swear there's an accordion in there SOMEWHERE lol And a violinfiddlething too. They're folk metal, I think.


*Spoiler*: _Keep on galloping- Korpiklaani_ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZbucSufNm4[/YOUTUBE]




It's probably a fail, but I like them and I'm trying to help. I just don't know any quirky metal yet. 

Side note: I've been randomly humming the chorus ("keep on galloping my black horse, carry me to unknown shores, through these outlandish woods, and with confidence back home" or something) off and on the past few days. LOL

Edit: Forgot Ayreon sometimes has some wierd instruments. Listen for the digeridoo on "Loser".


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 30, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need more metal with unusual lead instruments.
> 
> I've amassed a large amount, but more is always necessary.  I have:
> 
> ...



I've already told you on 3 different occassions now to get yourself some damned Erik Hinds


----------



## escamoh (Jan 30, 2009)

DyersEve said:


> Check out the folk-metal band Eluveitie if you don't already know them. I haven't heard a lot of their songs, but they do use some "unusual" instruments in their music.
> 
> EDIT: Particularly the songs "Your Gaulish War" and "Of Fire, Wind, and Wisdom".



yeah i second this, great band


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 1, 2009)

For anyone who is interested, here's preview clips of all the songs on Cannibal Corpse's new album, Evisceration Plague. 

[YOUTUBE]ELrSnPUqdSI[/YOUTUBE]

From the sounds of it, I think it won't be that good as an album to listen to start to finish (like most of CC's albums), but as individual songs, it sounds great.


----------



## KentaLjung (Feb 1, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> For anyone who is interested, here's preview clips of all the songs on Cannibal Corpse's new album, Evisceration Plague.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ELrSnPUqdSI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> From the sounds of it, I think it won't be that good as an album to listen to start to finish (like most of CC's albums), but as individual songs, it sounds great.



Thanks for sharing man, Im looking forward to it.
By the way, is that the official album cover? Its cool but, seems way too soft!


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it is. But hell, it's a step up from Kill, which just had the album title against a dark red background.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 2, 2009)

Dammit Skesis, your sig reminds me of Darkest Hour's latest album.

Now I hafta go listen to it another dozen times.


----------



## Vongola (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Skeksis.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 2, 2009)

John Baizley has cool artwork.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2009)

Jesus fucking Christ, why is ordering Jelonek albums so difficult?  I need Olaf to navigate the site for me.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 3, 2009)

Coercion said:


> Dammit Skesis, your sig reminds me of Darkest Hour's latest album.
> 
> Now I hafta go listen to it another dozen times.



Bah, it should remind you of Pig Destroyer's Phantom Limb (which it is from), and you should listen to that half a dozen times!


----------



## Trias (Feb 3, 2009)

Lamb of God's Wrath seems to be out, hmm. Will give it a listen soon.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 3, 2009)

O rly? I'll have to go listen to it too.



God I wish i could go to this. that is one epic line-up.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 3, 2009)

Abscess <3
General Surgery <3
Grief <3
Lair of the Minotaur <3
Man Must Die <3
Birdflesh <3
Today is the Day <3
Phobia <3
Brutal Truth <3
Napalm Death <3
Venomous Concept <3

fuck me, that is a stoked line up for MD this year


----------



## Trias (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmmm, birdflesh seems to have a funny logo and a promising name. More info, Dave?


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 3, 2009)

Napalm Death, Pig Destroyer, Rotten Sound, Birdflesh, Brutal Truth, Cattle Decapitation, Misery Index, Lair Of The Minotaur, and Bolt Thrower = <3<3<3<3<3.


----------



## Trias (Feb 3, 2009)

lol @ Bolt Thrower. I mean, yeah, I even like some of their songs, and it just makes it 2x cool that it looks like Warhammer 40.000 related, but "Battle Metal" thing is nearly as retarded as "Love Metal" thing. Nearly.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 3, 2009)

Trias said:


> Hmmm, birdflesh seems to have a funny logo and a promising name. More info, Dave?



self-proclaimed party grind


----------



## Trias (Feb 3, 2009)

Which gave me as much information as CIA gave about Iraq's chemical weapons.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 3, 2009)

well what else do you want me to say? XD

it has blast beats in, does that help?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 3, 2009)

But does it have endless solos?


----------



## Trias (Feb 3, 2009)

lol Doc beat me to it. And, Doc, it's name would have to be "Dragonbird" or "Bird of the Eternal Glory" or maybe "Birdscape" ? Actually, Birdscape doesn't sound so bad..........


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 3, 2009)

Bird of the Eternal Glory Flame Sword.

I need more bands like Virgin Black; emphasis on the classical side as well as the doom side, liberal String use and such.  God, I love Virgin Black.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 3, 2009)

Doc pass that Virgin Black.


----------



## Trias (Feb 3, 2009)

I love Black Virgins. 

 ...umm, nah, really, pass that to me too Doc.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 3, 2009)

Trias said:


> lol @ Bolt Thrower. I mean, yeah, I even like some of their songs, and it just makes it 2x cool that it looks like Warhammer 40.000 related, but "Battle Metal" thing is nearly as retarded as "Love Metal" thing. Nearly.



That's the first I've ever heard Bolt Thrower being refered to as battle metal  They're just straight up death metal, just more groovy then most, and with war themed lyrics. But hell, I've seen Nevermore labelled as battle metal (lol Metal Hammer), so I guess anything could be battle metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 3, 2009)

lolwut? Bolt Thrower have been describing themselves as "battle metal" since Realm of Chaos. Not really a genre tagging, just them being twats

Anyway: Blender: What would you do if the dead rose from their graves and took over?


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 3, 2009)

Heh, I must have completely missed it in all the descriptions of the band and stuff 
Ah well, Those Once Loyal is still epic.


----------



## Trias (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, Dave knows that I usually prefer the melodic or progressive or technical (or all of them) end of the Death Metal, but indeed I still enjoy some stuff, and yes, that song IS epic. I also like for victory and salvo, heh. Probably cuz Salvo was the first song I listened from them. They find some bad-ass riffs and solos and drum parts. (And Dave knows just sounded like God knows... well... it's not bad to take his ego a bit high sometimes anyway, so I'm leaving it like that.)

 Checking that link out, also. Probably just got the same thing in my pm box? Hmm.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 3, 2009)

Trias said:


> I love Black Virgins.
> 
> ...umm, nah, really, pass that to me too Doc.





Lord Yu said:


> Doc pass that Virgin Black.



I understand Trias, maybe, but Yu? 

I'm surprised you don't have them already.

Let me see if I can find some links here.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 3, 2009)

Trias said:


> Well, Dave knows that I usually prefer the melodic or progressive or technical (or all of them) end of the Death Metal, but indeed I still enjoy some stuff, and yes, that song IS epic. I also like for victory and salvo, heh. Probably cuz Salvo was the first song I listened from them. They find some bad-ass riffs and solos and drum parts. (And Dave knows just sounded like God knows... well... it's not bad to take his ego a bit high sometimes anyway, so I'm leaving it like that.)
> 
> Checking that link out, also. Probably just got the same thing in my pm box? Hmm.



I was actually referring to the album as a whole, but yeah, all the songs on it are epic. My favourite's being the opener At First Light and Last Stand Of Humanity.


----------



## Trias (Feb 4, 2009)

Man, anything loosely related to Warhammer 40.000 is enough to be awesome. And Bolt Thrower is like, closely related.  I dare Dave to make a pimp of them soon.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2009)

Sent links to Trias and Yu.

_Mezzo Forte _needs to be pimped, _badly.   _I know Chris pimped _Elegant _..._and Dying _for his Seminal Metal Albums threads, but that was awhile back.  Fucking beautiful and heavy and amazing, I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 4, 2009)

Trias said:


> Man, anything loosely related to Warhammer 40.000 is enough to be awesome. And Bolt Thrower is like, closely related.  I dare Dave to make a pimp of them soon.



i came close to pimping Realm of Chaos once XD


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 4, 2009)

talking of battle metal, i though turisas, a finnish band were good when i saw them at download festival



song


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> i came close to pimping Realm of Chaos once XD



 Do it man. 

 Maybe I should start a melo-death or prog-death pimping series... may actually get attention from many people unlike the normal "too-underground" stuff I pimp.

 Lol, the thing doc said made me laugh. He pm'd me Virgin Black, and I asked why he didn't pimp it anyway, and said, "yeah, only to have it downloaded by 3 people, including Yu and you" which made me lol. True, true indeed.

 Apparently....I've updated my firefox and the....... you know, that vertical line where you write things..... that line is went away, and... I just noticed how hard it is to write without it... any ideas on how to get that back?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 5, 2009)

*lurks*


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2009)

Which reminded me starcraft. 

 Which reminded me that there's no starcraft themed metal, and I bet first band to do that will shit money............................ ..........hell. I'M GONNA DO THAT.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 5, 2009)

Your StarCraft metal band will probably have a lot of Korean fans.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 5, 2009)

My poor web browser died lol So I haven't been here in awhile
But the other day... I went to the used CD store and rescued from the bowels of the "pop" aisle (its a sad disgrace...):

Ayreon (disc 2 of Universal Migrator - Flight of the Migrator) - I was in SHOCK 8O to find it
Amon Amarth (With Oden on Our Side) - I was surprised I liked it.
Lacuna Coil (Karmacode  )

And I also got Nightwish's Dark Passion Play at a dif store. 

I was wondering.... what type of metal exactly are Amon Amarth, and what else would you reccommend?   I have no idea. But I kind of like it.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2009)

Trias said:


> Which reminded me starcraft.
> 
> Which reminded me that there's no starcraft themed metal, and I bet first band to do that will shit money............................ ..........hell. I'M GONNA DO THAT.



FOR THE SWARM

You know, a metal band that relies heavily on StarCraft in-game samples would be pretty bitchin', and certainly something I would want to hear.


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2009)

Audrey said:


> Your StarCraft metal band will probably have a lot of Korean fans.



 Exactly, and the band will obviously get a sudden boom of popularity in korean metal fans.



saruichi said:


> I was wondering.... what type of metal exactly are Amon Amarth, and what else would you reccommend?   I have no idea. But I kind of like it.



 Its lyrical content is "viking metal" but the musical style is Scandinavian Death Metal.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> FOR THE SWARM
> 
> You know, a metal band that relies heavily on StarCraft in-game samples would be pretty bitchin', and certainly something I would want to hear.



 Naah, I mean starcraft has some cool samples and stuff, but I don't think in-game samples would suit it. I think the metal music with starcraft feeling would be much better really.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 5, 2009)

Trias said:


> Its lyrical content is "viking metal" but the musical style is Scandinavian Death Metal.



Thanks.  I'm going to look that up right now and see what I can dig up on Youtube and last.fm, my browser finally got fixed so I can look it up (along with some folk metal reccs from a few weeks ago).

As for starcraft metal.... That's kinda nerdy, but if done right, it might be cool. I never got into starcraft.... but if you could somehow evoke the feeling of the game, but not be too heavy on the starcraft, it might work  I don't know.


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 5, 2009)

Fun fact: before we realized that we would have to tune down to drop a or maybe lower, my band was going to cover a bunch of Terran songs. 

On a different note, I saw Meshuggah. And met three of them. 
It was awesome.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2009)

The StarCraft in-game music is more ambient than anything, even if it had metal elements.  Still, some sort of post metal band would be pretty bitchin'.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 5, 2009)

Starcraftian, ambient post-metal?

Where do I sign up?


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 6, 2009)

The Terran music was definitely a bit metal, or could easily be converted to metal. Protoss and Zerg music, not so much. o_O


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2009)

Terran music had awesome jazzy moments with lots of metal/rock backings, and almost all of it WERE played by electric guitar anyway. Protoss music was more on the classical music side with ambience, and Zerg music was a mix of ambience and electric guitar again... actually, Katatonia's first album had a very similar guitar tones (and notes were similar too) to Zerg songs, especially that......Dirge for November? Nah, can't remember the name, but it was something about November. Songs name, that is.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 6, 2009)

Protest The Hero are freaking awesome. Fortress is one hell of an album.


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 6, 2009)

Trias said:


> Terran music had awesome jazzy moments with lots of metal/rock backings, and almost all of it WERE played by electric guitar anyway. Protoss music was more on the classical music side with ambience, and Zerg music was a mix of ambience and electric guitar again... actually, Katatonia's first album had a very similar guitar tones (and notes were similar too) to Zerg songs, especially that......*Dirge for November*? Nah, can't remember the name, but it was something about November. Songs name, that is.



Yeh that's an Opeth song, methinks. Zerg does have some epic music.


----------



## Kokain (Feb 6, 2009)

Doing an advanced search on MA with "starcraft" under lyrical themes yields two results.

 (check out that fucking logo )


Neither are Korean though. Unbelievable.


----------



## Anavrin224 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bah I was hoping I could do the first Starcraftian metal song... oh well I'll do Monkey Island themed metal instead! Haha coincidentally enough has anyone heard Alestorm? Scottish Pirate Metal, just downloading their album Captain Morgan's Revenge (I'm assuming it's based on my 19th birthday).


----------



## Trias (Feb 7, 2009)

DyersEve / Yeah, said I can't remember the name...Apparently, I checked it out, it was something about December, but can't remember the rest again.

 Kokain / I don't think there's many korean metal bands anyway, but yeah it's interesting still.

 Anavrin / I still have not done it, you still have time to beat me man.  And yeees, Alestorm is badass. And lol, as far as I know, there is not any other Pirate Metal? I mean, like, Lithuanian Pirate Metal?


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 7, 2009)

Anavrin224 said:


> Bah I was hoping I could do the first Starcraftian metal song... oh well I'll do Monkey Island themed metal instead! Haha coincidentally enough has anyone heard Alestorm? Scottish Pirate Metal, just downloading their album Captain Morgan's Revenge (I'm assuming it's based on my 19th birthday).



Yeah, just about every awesome idea has been done already. I don't care. I am still going to play SC metal, better and more metal than anyone previously 

I had the distinct pleasure of hearing Lamb of God's new album, Wrath last night. Anyone else dl'd it yet?


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 7, 2009)

We need fucking Somalian Pirate Metal!

That will be hardcore fucking music.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 7, 2009)

Has cartoon metal been done before? Blast beats and Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Kokain (Feb 7, 2009)

^Pokemon metal has been done before. Blast beats and Pikachu. 

Power metal aficionados, in your opinion which is the best Virgin Steele album?


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 7, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Has cartoon metal been done before? Blast beats and Bugs Bunny.



not hear the last Fantomas album?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2009)

Electrocution 250, bitch.


----------



## Anavrin224 (Feb 7, 2009)

Catatonik said:


> We need fucking Somalian Pirate Metal!
> 
> That will be hardcore fucking music.



Have someone being flogged to death be the vocals, you need a new singer every album.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 7, 2009)

....I can't believe I like Children of Bodom. (It's a guilty pleasure, I guess.)
I've been on a "Death Metal" kick the last few days. >.<;


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 8, 2009)

Children of Bodom is awesome. I urge critics of the band to learn how to sweep pick and do vocals simultaneously before getting into any serious criticizing.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah CoB is great, though the hate is geared mostly toward their new stuff i suppose

their old stuff is really fantastic imo


----------



## Altron (Feb 8, 2009)

DyersEve said:


> Children of Bodom is awesome. I urge critics of the band to learn how to sweep pick and do vocals simultaneously before getting into any serious criticizing.





escamoh said:


> yeah CoB is great, though the hate is geared mostly toward their new stuff i suppose
> 
> their old stuff is really fantastic imo



Any of you fans of Impaled Nazarene?


----------



## Trias (Feb 8, 2009)

DyersEve said:


> Children of Bodom is awesome. I urge critics of the band to learn how to sweep pick and do vocals simultaneously before getting into any serious criticizing.



 Because if the guitarist can sweep while singing, there band suddenly becomes incredibly awesome and no one can critisize it anymore, right? 

 Yeah, Alexi is a talented guitarist, but sorry, he's just that. Most of the bands songs doesn't go over the edge of being "utter crap" (and I say that as a person who likes certain CoB songs) and Alexi himself looks like a sell-out ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or dunno, guitarist from some goth rock band that airs on MTV. CoB is equal to those bands like Korn, System of a Down, etc. Only difference is that CoB has some more talent and sounds a bit more metal. But it still is a shame for metal.


----------



## TicoTico (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, first post by Trias _ever_ that I have to disagree with  Well, other than your opinion on Kalmah I guess..

Either way, I don't listen to CoB much myself (Anymore..), but I still feel that I can appreciate their music. I see it as going overboard to claim they're 'not metal'. I also think that their influence on the wide spectrum of music known as metal has been hugely positive.

Other than that, you do have a good point.

EDIT: Nope, I haven't formed an opinion on Impaled Nazarene yet. Haven't felt the urge to get to know the band. I've seen them once live though.. But only last two songs of the set.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 8, 2009)

Impaled Nazarene's older music is okay. The new stuff is just generic rehashes of the older music with superficial industrial or grindcore sounds mixed in.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so new to CoB that I don't know what's old and what's new, it all sounds cool. 

LOL I remember hearing "Oops I Did It Again" and laughing hysterically and I ended up NOT looking into CoB for AGES, I was like "Does this singer want me to take him seriously?" and then Youtube recommended "In Your Face", so I figured why not? and I just about DIED of OMG. It's like, crunchy and melodic and stuff. (I suck at descriptions.) And I am now doubly kicking myself for quitting music lessons AGAIN. (I used to play piano(2 1/2 years) and guitar (3 or 4 mo), I was decent on piano but I hated the guitar my dad bought me. Some acoustic one that was REALLY HARD to play. I quit cause I hated practicing... lol fail I know.)

Agh, I wish I would have gotten into this stuff sooner.... maybe I would have felt more inspired to stick with my music lessons. x.x


----------



## manos87 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kokain said:


> Power metal aficionados, in your opinion which is the best Virgin Steele album?



Guardians of the flame imo. Which actually isn't power metal at all.


----------



## Violent Man (Feb 8, 2009)

First time I've come in here but I'd like to give a shout out to the new Cannibal Corpse album. Not really that much of a fan of them but this album is actually pretty sick.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Feb 8, 2009)

Dope all the way.

Take Your Best Shot is my fav(On m signature)

I don't listen to much metal though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 8, 2009)

*How I learned to love Last FM again*


----------



## Lamb (Feb 8, 2009)

i think the original picture was funnier, though the one with him eating chips was tops.


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 8, 2009)

Trias said:


> Because if the guitarist can sweep while singing, there band suddenly becomes incredibly awesome and no one can critisize it anymore, right?
> 
> Yeah, Alexi is a talented guitarist, but sorry, he's just that. Most of the bands songs doesn't go over the edge of being "utter crap" (and I say that as a person who likes certain CoB songs) and *Alexi himself looks like a sell-out ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or dunno, guitarist from some goth rock band that airs on MTV.* CoB is equal to those bands like Korn, System of a Down, etc. Only difference is that CoB has some more talent and sounds a bit more metal. But it still is a shame for metal.



Because if a band member _looks_ like a sell-out ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) guitarist from some goth band or System of a Down, they are automatically open to criticism, right? 

I kid. 

But I do think likening Bodom to System of a Down(Not dissing them)is a stretch. They are not nearly in the same category.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2009)

Fuck, the guys from Virgin Black look like Gothic stereotypes, but they make fucking fantastic music, so I don't really give a flying-fuck what they look like.  I mean, when you have a voice like _that, _you can look like Richard Simmons and you would still be amazing.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 8, 2009)

i'm going to pimp Krallice's self-titled, as far i can see it hasn't been yet but i've made that mistake before and i have a feeling that audrey probably pimped it already

is that true y/n


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2009)

Circle one.

New PsyOpus is out; it's fucking awesome.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 8, 2009)

escamoh said:


> i'm going to pimp Krallice's self-titled, as far i can see it hasn't been yet but i've made that mistake before and i have a feeling that audrey probably pimped it already
> 
> is that true y/n



I haven't pimped that one. Feel free to do so, because I probably wouldn't get to it anytime soon if I was going to pimp it at all. It's a nice album, and a pretty good slab of Weakling-influenced black metal, although definitely more accessible and easy to appreciate than Weakling's single monolithic album.


----------



## Trias (Feb 9, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> New PsyOpus is out; it's fucking awesome.



 DO WANT 10limit


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2009)

Blog lurking is fun, Trias.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 9, 2009)

their new bassist meshes so well on the new album!


----------



## Trias (Feb 9, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Blog lurking is fun, Trias.



 Except for the fact that when I lurk through your blog I find enough lyrical material for two concept albums, so I don't think I can find the link properly.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2009)

Not my blog, other blogs. 

It's on at least two blogs I know of, if not more.

But which are they?


----------



## Trias (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a post-structuralist, I don't lurk blogs.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 9, 2009)

Do you still need the album Trias? It appears as if Doc is torturing you or have you already received a link?


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 9, 2009)

Trias said:


> I'm a post-structuralist, I don't lurk blogs.



A simple google search would suffice also. You're just lazy


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2009)

PrognosisNegative said:


> Do you still need the album Trias? It appears as if Doc is torturing you or have you already received a link?



 I do need the link; Doc is still trying to convince me about a bondage night with him in his bedroom (which apparently looks like it is taken from R.A. Salvatore books.)



Skeksis said:


> A simple google search would suffice also. You're just lazy



 That too. 

 Not really, I'm currently in China (school trip) and I can't connect to google. ><


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 10, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA

China.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 10, 2009)

Trias said:


> I do need the link; Doc is still trying to convince me about a bondage night with him in his bedroom (which apparently looks like it is taken from R.A. Salvatore books.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its sent...


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2009)

Depending on whether you're my type or not, I may want to take you to a dinner with Paul Mauriat's El Bimbo playing behind.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 10, 2009)

re-listening Fleshless, in particular Abhorrance of Cadaveric, man they are SO good. I need to see Fleshless again


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2009)

I SMELL A PIMP


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 10, 2009)

Chickenhawk, anyone?  I'd be surprised if Dave doesn't know of them.

Really digging their self titled right now; "out there" enough to slake my lust for bizarre music, yet also deliciously heavy and head-bangable.  I loves it.


----------



## Sesha (Feb 10, 2009)

Never heard of it. All those wacky indie/underground groups are impossible to keep track of.

Is this them?
link if anyone wants to download.

Sounds interesting though, and the name is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 10, 2009)

They're fairly new; think Bungle/Fantomas/Melvins/Naked City stuff, but generally more accessible.  Chickenhawk is a political term, I think.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 11, 2009)

Is that a Suicide Silence avatar you've got their Trias? Wouldn't have expected that


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 11, 2009)

Why was I not informed of Ephel Duath's new album?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 11, 2009)

I dunno, I'm not making a big fuss over the new Ephel Duath because it's slightly disappointing. I like it but the new vocalist isn't very good.

And new Callisto leaked.


----------



## Trias (Feb 11, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> Is that a Suicide Silence avatar you've got their Trias? Wouldn't have expected that



 Because obviously, Trias has nothing better to do than listening to underground Power Metal bands from weird countries, right? 

 Anyway, yeah I think it's bad-ass too. Definitely badass.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2009)

I have recently started listening to metal thanks to the influence of my now ex girlfriend. Though I have no idea what bands are good or bad so I tend to just look at whatever bands people show me. hopefully the grasspop metal meeting will enlighten me . Currently I listen to stuff like korn, disturned and slipknot.


----------



## Uruboros (Feb 11, 2009)

Well i think this is mainly aimed towards the UK peoples, but has anyone seen the 7 listed bands for download?


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 11, 2009)

i've seen Slipknot when they did the Unholy Alliance tour with Slayer way back in the day. Was a good show, they generally perform well and put on a show, but Taylor can't sing/growl for fucking shit with all that crap around his face


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 12, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> i've seen Slipknot when they did the Unholy Alliance tour with Slayer way back in the day. Was a good show, they generally perform well and put on a show, but Taylor can't sing/growl for fucking shit with all that crap around his face



He sound great on their Disasterpieces DVD, but of course, there was obviously a mic inside his mask for recording. Or at least I'm guessing so.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2009)

Woot slipknot confirmed for GMM 

they finally gave the full list


----------



## KentaLjung (Feb 12, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Woot slipknot confirmed for GMM
> 
> they finally gave the full list



Heaven & hell, Down, Gojira, hatebreed, keep of kalessin, kataklysm, scar symmetry, devildriver, mastodon, anthrax....

Some awesome bands are coming there man, woah


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2009)

seems like a nice list for my first ever music event evar, no?


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 12, 2009)

They've got Negura Bunget and Wolves In The Throne Room.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 12, 2009)

gojira and mastodon is all you need


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 12, 2009)

Gave the new PsyOpus a listen. Being my first time listening to them, I really liked the guitar sound. The spoken parts were damn annoying though, especially in Choker Chain. A Murder to Child did have an good idea behind it, but the lack of direction made it just boring and pointless n00dling. But overall a pretty good album, my favourite being The Burning Halo.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 13, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> Gave the new PsyOpus a listen. Being my first time listening to them, I really liked the guitar sound. The spoken parts were damn annoying though, especially in Choker Chain. A Murder to Child did have an good idea behind it, but the lack of direction made it just boring and pointless n00dling. But overall a pretty good album, my favourite being The Burning Halo.




The new album is fucking sick! And Arpman is a beast! But I will agree you on the spoken parts with all of the different voices. It wouldnt be so bad if they were saying something intriguing, but it all seemed kind of silly to me.

Now you need to listen to _Our Puzzling Encounters Considered_, I have yet to make up my mind on which one I like more. imo _Ideas of Reference_ is good but not in the same league as the last 2.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing on Odd Senses tops Death, I but it's a decent album.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 13, 2009)

Death, I is the buisness...


----------



## Daedus (Feb 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Woot slipknot confirmed for GMM
> 
> they finally gave the full list



Is it just me, or do the bands get better as the text gets smaller?  With the exception of Buckcherry, of course.  There really is no excuse for their existence.

You need to go check out Scar Symmetry for their set.  If they play anything off Holographic Universe it'll be worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 13, 2009)

Just listened to the new Lamb Of God. Quite good actually, and they're getting better at staying consistently interesting for an entire album, rather than just being a 'wow that's an awesome riff' band. As they mostly were on their earlier albums.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 13, 2009)

Coercion said:


> Is it just me, or do the bands get better as the text gets smaller?  With the exception of Buckcherry, of course.  There really is no excuse for their existence.
> 
> You need to go check out Scar Symmetry for their set.  If they play anything off Holographic Universe it'll be worth the price of admission alone.



Il have to check them out if I don't pass out as it seems that the standards there are 3 days of music.

sleep is for pussies. 

disturbed is gonna be awesome, their first time in belgium, plz some liberate or stupify.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 13, 2009)

anyone listen to this guy, Bulb or his band periphery?
good stuff

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnmA_gQVY-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 14, 2009)

NP: Car Bomb

Woah, its like Converge meets PsyOpus meets Meshuggah, then throw a crapload of brutality in.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 14, 2009)

Working on some huge random metal pimp. 85 songs so far. What the hell. Lets let it all fly at once. BEER POWER!


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 14, 2009)

I am awaiting Ben.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 14, 2009)

escamoh said:


> anyone listen to this guy, Bulb or his band periphery?
> good stuff
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnmA_gQVY-E[/YOUTUBE]



BULB!!!!!!!!!<3<3<3

Massive fan of this guys work


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 15, 2009)

Man, I just came back from seeing Opeth and that show was so fucking good.

Deliverance, Closure (the live version is so fucking badass, seriously), The Lotus Eater, Hessian Peel, Godheads Lament, Ghost of Perdition... jesus that was an awesome gig.


----------



## KentaLjung (Feb 16, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Man, I just came back from seeing Opeth and that show was so fucking good.
> 
> Deliverance, Closure (the live version is so fucking badass, seriously), The Lotus Eater, Hessian Peel, Godheads Lament, Ghost of Perdition... jesus that was an awesome gig.



Sounds like a great set dude, they're always a pleasure live...not to mention how fun Mikael ?kerfelt is, he's got a sick sense of humor.

Afterwards they leave you in a mood of complete satisfaction but somehow still craving for more.

Damn you opeth...I'll get you


----------



## Uruboros (Feb 16, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Man, I just came back from seeing Opeth and that show was so fucking good.
> 
> Deliverance, Closure (the live version is so fucking badass, seriously), The Lotus Eater, Hessian Peel, Godheads Lament, Ghost of Perdition... jesus that was an awesome gig.



I saw Opeth last year, came on after Devil Driver but were before Arch Enemy. They played an amazing set (i don't listen to much Opeth tbh) but the lead singer/ guitarist had a joke with the crowd saying "this is a rock song, no wait a hard rock song, no wait it's a metal song. No i take it back, it's a fucking death metal song." Or something along those lines. Did they play deliverance?


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 16, 2009)

> Did they play deliverance?





> Man, I just came back from seeing Opeth and that show was so fucking good.
> 
> *Deliverance*, Closure (the live version is so fucking badass, seriously), The Lotus Eater, Hessian Peel, Godheads Lament, Ghost of Perdition... jesus that was an awesome gig.



lrn2readplz

kthxbai


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 17, 2009)

They played Hessian Peel? Nice. I really hope Hex Omega turns up when I see them in May.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 17, 2009)

Around September 2009, Anal Cunt plans on performing their 5,643 Song EP LIVE for the first time ever (again, for the 20th anniversary of the original recording) by gathering 16 vocalists, 16 guitarists, and 16 drummers for what is sure to be an extremely LOUD - if not anything else but a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 17, 2009)

5,643 songs.

....

Where is this happening?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2009)

[Dave] Is there any Grindcore [Deathgrind/whatever] that has lots of Piano, or, if not that, at least goofy sounding keyboards?  I know that a lot of them end up being part of the "avant-grind" or whatever, but I've really found it interesting.  Keep in mind that none of these are tr00 or anything, but they are influenced, and I like them.    I have:

Silentist: really interesting duo of pianist and drummer, who often have guest musicians on their albums and EPs.  More along the lines of Tusk-esque grind, but still fairly grounded in it.  

An Albatross: even less than Silentist, it's like avant/jazz/grind/core-core that's mainly just spastic and such, but also carries a nice Grind influence, especially in song length and furiousness (if it's somewhat goofy).  

And a few others that fit more into mathcore or whatever, but I still thought I'd ask you, you grindwhore you.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 17, 2009)

Juvenile Gingivitis and SEAN may be worth a look up


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 17, 2009)

myspace.com/ablackroseburial

this band is just. wow.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 18, 2009)

Cell said:


> myspace.com/ablackroseburial
> 
> this band is just. wow.



Just sounds like if All Shall Perish decided to go all mathy and use a different vocalist. Didn't wow me at all.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 18, 2009)

well i like them...


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 18, 2009)

That's alright, wasn't trying to put you down or anything. I was just in a mood when I posted that where everything I was saying, on the interwebz or not, was really blunt lol. Fun mood indeed, gets interesting reactions from peoples.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 18, 2009)

vehemence - _helping the world to see_ is so good.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have alot of Metal,
but I feel as though I'm lacking variety.
I'd like to ask if you have any suggestions for metal,
any genre would be fine.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 20, 2009)

for anyone who has not heard devin townsend is going to release 4 albums this year:



> "yeah, 4 records. An Appetizer, 2 meals and a desert. Ki is the appetizer...heavy chill. I start the next one the day after...then the next will be the symphony, then an ambient album." "Tentatively, Ki is the mellow-ish intro to the story (a very pointed theme though, it's unnerving) Addicted is the next one, heavy, fun and dance-y ...I like good choruses and dancing. Deconstruction is a treat for the syl and ziltoid fans...(and then some...damn...it's fucking nuts.) The ambient album, (sand theme) will close it off. All under dtp Ki is pretty much done. Going away to do addicted...(Nepal?) Deconstruction is done, just needs the orchestra. Ambient will be a collection of improv. Then I'm going on vacation. No rest for the wikked. d"


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 20, 2009)

To HK-47

Cynic
Between The Buried & Me
Opeth


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

^what he said, and try Isis, Disillusion (first album only), Agalloch, Boris, Akercocke and Arghoslent. Also UneXpect and Peccatum.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 20, 2009)

escamoh said:


> for anyone who has not heard devin townsend is going to release 4 albums this year:



OMG SO IT IS TRUE?! Wow! Exciting!


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmm, bit skeptical about that. This could very well end in him releasing 4 decent albums rather than one great one. But hell, I'll hold my tongue, just in case he proves me wrong.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 20, 2009)

Whatever it is, I hope it's good. 4 decent albums can't be that bad, can they? /rhetorical question headdesk

.... Now that my fuzzy brain thinks about it... one mindblowing album would be better than 4 mediocre ones.


----------



## Trias (Feb 20, 2009)

Chances of Devin Townsend releasing something with a quality below "Good" is really near zero. So the worst we'll get be "good" instead of "great" so no worries on my part.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 20, 2009)

HK-47 said:


> I have alot of Metal,
> but I feel as though I'm lacking variety.
> I'd like to ask if you have any suggestions for metal,
> any genre would be fine.



_Focus_ by *Cynic* (Jazz/fusion/prog/death Metal)

_The Aftermath_ by *Dystopia* (Crust/sludge metal)

_Industrial_ by *Pitchshifter* (Industrial metal)

_An Awakening of Revenants_ by* A Black Rose Burial *(mathcore/deathcore)

_Samsara_ by *Yakuza* (Mathcore)

_Breathing is Relevant_ by *Ion Dissonance* (Mathcore/metalcore)

_Horizons_ by *Parkway Drive* (Melodic metalcore)

_Helping the World to See_ by *Vehemence* (Melodic death metal)

_Conqueror_ by *Jesu* (Drone doom metal)

pretty much everything I've been listening to lately.

EDIT: wow, trias with a suicide silence avatar? i've been away too long...


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

Parkway Drive? Srsly?

I mean, I don't mind them, but would you really give them to a guy looking for variety? They're kinda...generic...

Though I do have "Boneyards".


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 20, 2009)

i wouldn't call them generic.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay. Why not? They seem to make songs pretty much the same as most other metalcore bands I hear, though admittedly their vocalist is pretty good. Aside from that (imo) they don't seem to stand out much.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 20, 2009)

Trias said:


> Chances of Devin Townsend releasing something with a quality below "Good" is really near zero. So the worst we'll get be "good" instead of "great" so no worries on my part.



Wow, that sounds awesome... guess I should keep my eyes peeled for it then at the record store.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2009)

Cattle Decapitation - yay or nay?


----------



## Trias (Feb 20, 2009)

New Mastodon out. Promo. May send link tomorrow to those who are interested.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> ^what he said, and try Isis, Disillusion (first album only), Agalloch, Boris, Akercocke and *Arghoslent*. Also UneXpect and Peccatum.



Actually, only try Arghoslent if songs about things like slavery, racism, anti-gay messages and the supposed superiority of white people are appealing to you. Otherwise, don't bother. The band is a bunch of angry white guys, some of which have been arrested for hate crimes, and their music reflects this easily.

That's pretty much the last band that I expected to see recommended here.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 20, 2009)

Cell said:
			
		

> i wouldn't call them generic.



Parkway are very generic. _Killing With A Smile_ was textbook deathcore, and while _Horizons_ went more melodic, it is nothing that hasn't been done heaps of times before. I still enjoy a few of their songs (Picture Perfect Pathetic, Carrion, to name two off the top of my head), but too many of the other songs are definitely bland and generic.



Lord Yu said:


> Cattle Decapitation - yay or nay?



Hells fucking yay! Their newest is one of the best death metal albums I've heard in recent years.


----------



## Trias (Feb 20, 2009)

Audrey said:


> Actually, only try Arghoslent if songs about things like slavery, racism, anti-gay messages and the supposed superiority of white people are appealing to you. Otherwise, don't bother. The band is a bunch of angry white guys, some of which have been arrested for hate crimes, and their music reflects this easily.
> 
> That's pretty much the last band that I expected to see recommended here.



 Well... now......


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 20, 2009)

parkway drive are generic, sure, but i mean horizons is really good imo. great blend of melodic metalcore and deathcore into one album.

and cattle decap sucks.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2009)

I could say they aren't my cup of tea either.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 20, 2009)

to the guy looking for recc's, listen to pelican!

and since i saw jesu mentioned also try godflesh


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2009)

I've listened to all three.


----------



## Fang (Feb 20, 2009)

Lord Yu you are so silly.

Clone Circles anyone? (for the uptenth time god knows I'm asking this)


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 21, 2009)

Trias said:


> Chances of Devin Townsend releasing something with a quality below "Good" is really near zero. So the worst we'll get be "good" instead of "great" so no worries on my part.



I thought _SYL_ was pretty mediocre, as was _Ziltoid_ and _Heavy as a Really Heavy Thing_. But to each his own I guess.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 21, 2009)

oh hai, i just got myself a promo copy of Crack the Skye


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 21, 2009)

And what say thou?


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 21, 2009)

the song Czar is probably my favourite song they have done, easily. And that's not an easy thing to achieve. It's a solid album, and with the exception of Czar, it doesn't seem to exceed the power and crush that Leviathan achieved. Probably my 2nd favourite of theirs though, definitely worth the buy


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2009)

Audrey said:


> Actually, only try Arghoslent if songs about things like slavery, racism, anti-gay messages and the supposed superiority of white people are appealing to you. Otherwise, don't bother. The band is a bunch of angry white guys, some of which have been arrested for hate crimes, and their music reflects this easily.
> 
> That's pretty much the last band that I expected to see recommended here.



Yeah, sorry, I should probably have mentioned that.

I'm recommending Arghoslent for the music.Their ideology offends me, but since I can't understand a word they're saying (benefits of a death growl) I can just listen without bias, and I think it's extremely good. Rifftacular.

Though if you feel strongly about it, by all means don't. 

Cocaine sums it up perfectly .

Since he wanted variety, I thought Arghoslent was a good choice.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 21, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> the song Czar is probably my favourite song they have done, easily. And that's not an easy thing to achieve. It's a solid album, and with the exception of Czar, it doesn't seem to exceed the power and crush that Leviathan achieved. Probably my 2nd favourite of theirs though, definitely worth the buy



Awesome, I can't wait to hear it. Mastodon never disappoints.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 21, 2009)

Silver Fang

for those interested


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll wait till it comes out ¬_¬ I'm a completionist.

Plus I've only ever heard one song by Mastodon /blasphemy. Though I just got Leviathan.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 21, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I'll wait till it comes out ?_? I'm a completionist.
> 
> Plus I've only ever heard one song by Mastodon /blasphemy. Though I just got Leviathan.



Blasphemy indeed dear ;p


Suddenly after years I crave for Samael again. Anyone happen to have Passage?  I have the classical Xytras album but the original seems to have disappeared into the void that is my music folder.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 21, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> I thought _SYL_ was pretty mediocre, as was _Ziltoid_ and _Heavy as a Really Heavy Thing_. But to each his own I guess.



SYL as in Strapping Young Lad (the band)? It's good angry music... for some reason of late I've been listening to "Love?" almost nonstop the last few days >.<; (on Youtube... I need to go buy the CD still, maybe next trip to the mall if I can find it.) Eh, I dunno.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2009)

Voynich said:


> Blasphemy indeed dear ;p
> 
> 
> Suddenly after years I crave for Samael again. Anyone happen to have Passage?  I have the classical Xytras album but the original seems to have disappeared into the void that is my music folder.


D<

Well I've almost finished listening now, and it's pretty awesome. Idk why I didn't get it earlier.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 21, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Yeah, sorry, I should probably have mentioned that.
> 
> I'm recommending Arghoslent for the music.Their ideology offends me, but since I can't understand a word they're saying (benefits of a death growl) I can just listen without bias, and I think it's extremely good. Rifftacular.



They have some of the most easily understood growling in any band that I'm aware of...


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2009)

Audrey said:


> They have some of the most easily understood growling in any band that I'm aware of...



Only if you already know the lyrics beforehand. Then you can match them up, but otherwise maybe you could pick out the odd word, but not really much.


----------



## Audrey (Feb 21, 2009)

I've never read their lyrics, but they're still really easy for me to understand in the songs that I've heard. I think that most people who listen to growled and screamed vocals often would agree, so it's hard to ignore the subject matter. Not to mention that the titles of the songs don't hide it at all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2009)

What're the songs you've heard, then?


----------



## Audrey (Feb 21, 2009)

I've heard "Heirs to Perdition" and "Quelling the Simian Surge" from their second album, plus "Swill of the Knaves" and "The Nubian Archer" from the newest one. The lyrics are pretty easy to understand, which is most likely intentional since it seems like both of those albums have different vocalists on them, but they went for a similarly intelligible vocal style on both albums.

While I find their idea to create a certain kind of almost happy sounding, triumphant death metal to be fairly original and unique, since they blend certain types of melodies and riffs together with an NWOBHM type of gallop and an avoidance of typical death metal drumming, especially blast beats, I can't really excuse the members' ideology or their lyrics since they seem to make it deliberately difficult to ignore them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2009)

Audrey said:


> I've heard "Heirs to Perdition" and "Quelling the Simian Surge" from their second album, plus "Swill of the Knaves" and "The Nubian Archer" from the newest one. The lyrics are pretty easy to understand, which is most likely intentional since it seems like both of those albums have different vocalists on them, but they went for a similarly intelligible vocal style on both albums.
> 
> While I find their idea to create a certain kind of almost happy sounding, triumphant death metal to be fairly original and unique, since they blend certain types of melodies and riffs together with an NWOBHM type of gallop and an avoidance of typical death metal drumming, especially blast beats, I can't really excuse the members' ideology or their lyrics since they seem to make it deliberately difficult to ignore them.


Well, it must vary, because I can ignore those fine, though I'll admit that the two from Hornets of the Pogrom that you mentioned are a little more intelligible.

Still, I find ideologies completely irrelevant to the music produced, and since Arghoslent's music is good, I listen to them. Meh.


----------



## Trias (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, it's like watching my old arguments with Audrey, only from the outside.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Started listening to Made Out Of Babies.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone hear about the recording of Warbringer's new album? IT's supposedly going to be alot heavier than their first, and their songs aren't about war. Sounds very promising to big fans of the new wave of thrash.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 21, 2009)

saruichi said:


> SYL as in Strapping Young Lad (the band)? It's good angry music... for some reason of late I've been listening to "Love?" almost nonstop the last few days >.<; (on Youtube... I need to go buy the CD still, maybe next trip to the mall if I can find it.) Eh, I dunno.



SYL as in that band's self titled album. I should have clarified. I do like Strapping Young Lad as a whole, _Alien_, _City_ and _The New Black_ were great.


----------



## Ral (Feb 21, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> SYL as in that band's self titled album. I should have clarified. I do like Strapping Young Lad, _Alien_, _City_ and _The New Black_ were great.



I bought the album a few days ago.

Its just pure epic Metal. [Insert Metal Type Emote Face Here]


----------



## saruichi (Feb 22, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> SYL as in that band's self titled album. I should have clarified. I do like Strapping Young Lad as a whole, _Alien_, _City_ and _The New Black_ were great.



Oooh, looks like I'm going to have fun at the record store looking for this stuff! (Yeah I am totally old-fashioned when it comes to buying music.)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 22, 2009)

What bands would you guys recommend that is in the style of disturbed?

I am sooo going to enjoy grasspop. wonder if disturbed is good live


----------



## Daedus (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been to locobazooka a few times to see some real metal acts on the harder/faster stages.  In the interim I've seen Disturbed a few times.  They tend to be completely unremarkable live.  That and Dave Draiman is a pansy-ass prima donna.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2009)

Does he does his monkey thing?


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 22, 2009)

From what I've seen of videos on youtube, yes he does XD. and yeah, they are pretty damn boring live.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 22, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> What bands would you guys recommend that is in the style of disturbed?
> 
> I am sooo going to enjoy grasspop. wonder if disturbed is good live



I wish I went to Grasspop 08, Forbidden played at that show.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't make out the lyrics to "You Suffer" at all.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 25, 2009)

you suffer..... but why?

I highly doubt he fully pronounces them, more like a 'yousabawhy' kinda thing.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 25, 2009)

im getting You Suffer... But Why? tattooed on me someday


----------



## manos87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> What bands would you guys recommend that is in the style of disturbed?



Not exactly the same style but listen to this

The best Green Lantern ever. (shinedown)

but most of all check Alter Bridge's album "Blackbird", incredible album, alternative style but with metal elements such as great solos and heavy riffs.


----------



## manos87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Started listening to Made Out Of Babies.



..and you shall never stop  

Listen also to their split with Battle of Mice and the (gods) Red Sparowes. It's called Triad.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 27, 2009)

I ended up buying Strapping Young Lad's Chaos Years cd/dvd, Children of Bodom - Stockholm Knockout Live 2cd (it was 9 dollars! that's a deal!), and special ordered....

*hears the groans...*


*Spoiler*: _Credibility going bye-bye_ 



Brother Firetribe - Heart Full Of Fire (the album)

*dodges tomatoes* Hey I like Pekka's voice! And Emppu's an awesome guitarist.... I can cope with the cheeziness and lyric fail. They're a guilty pleasure.


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 28, 2009)

*throws tomatoes*

Who're they again?


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 28, 2009)

I have never heard of them either.


----------



## manos87 (Feb 28, 2009)

Brother Firetribe released one of the best AOR-Hard Rock albums last year. Nice choice


----------



## saruichi (Feb 28, 2009)

manos87 said:


> Brother Firetribe released one of the best AOR-Hard Rock albums last year. Nice choice



 Thanks.

LMAO *ducks tomatoes and then gets splattered as they hit the wall*

Okay, y'all, you know Emppu from Nightwish? They're a side project, I guess. Their music feels like it's straight out of the 80's. It's not exactly metal, per se, but it's reallly good. (It's just a bummer they have one music video, for One Single Breath. I wish they'd do a video for Heart Full Of Fire.) I don't normally like AOR stuff, but it's catchy and reminds me of being a kid and blaring metal out the car windows. It's also somewhat cheesy. In a good way.

(I'm also realllly liking Pekka's other band, Leverage, too. Kind of.... power metally, kind of AOR. Really good though, IMO.)


----------



## Seregfin (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't know if this is already posted, nothing came up with the search function.



> Fusionmetal - A relatively new and unexplored genre in the world of metal. Exivious marks a first to truly marry jazzfusion with metal into a coherent new style. Featuring members of legendary US prog band CYNIC and Dutch metallers TEXTURES, Exivious isn't an over the top math metal band and certainly isn't a loungy jazz combo either. But expect everything in between!
> 
> With a jazzfusion backbone Exivious uses freaky metal riffs to decorate their organic eruption of free improvisations and complex rhythms. Guitarist Tymon comments: "We finally managed to transform a vision I had a long time ago into 9 intense and fiery songs. There's an immense amount of information in there that will definitely take more than one spin in your CD player to comprehend!"
> 
> ...



I'm very excited for this one, already in love with the streamed song at . 
Already pre-ordered mine. 1000 copies with each their own cover art? Fuck yeah.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 28, 2009)

Textures and Cynic? 

What's next, Meshuggah and Atheist?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2009)

This forum needs Cloudkicker.

Also, I wish I had known about Atrox earlier.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 28, 2009)

i really liked that *Exivious* song, i might pick up that album as well.

edit: i dont know now the album is pretty expensive


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2009)

i got my Motorhead and opeth tix


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 28, 2009)

Fuck you. Lemmy and Mikael?

WHo else is on the bill?

Or are they seperate shows?


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2009)

same bill. on the same day Chimaira, Arch Enemy, August Burns Red and Nervecell wil be playing


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 28, 2009)

*Arch Enemy* huh. The others I either do not like or do not know...

Fuck though, *Opeth* and *Motorhead*...


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2009)

i know. i cant wait to get my \m/ on. it's been fuckin ages

\m/>.<\m/


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 28, 2009)

Fuck yeah

Got my Opeth and *Enslaved* tix.  =D =D


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 28, 2009)

August Burns Red get to play with Opeth and Motorhead? 

Huh.


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2009)

well...it's dubai. 

but fuck you bitches! Opeth + Motorhead  *hi5s Dyers*


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 28, 2009)

WOOYEAHHH 

Hopefully I'll be goin to Lamb of God as well. That would be br00tal.

All I ask is, where the hell is Nevermore?


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 28, 2009)

*Nevermore* live were surprisingly uninspiring, especially after the insane stage presence of Peter Tagtgren and gang...


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 28, 2009)

> you suffer..... but why?
> 
> I highly doubt he fully pronounces them, more like a 'yousabawhy' kinda thing.



It sounded like "DYAAAAH".


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 28, 2009)

well you obviously have an untrained ear when it comes to extreme vocals, unlike myself 

But yeah, it kinda does sound that


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 1, 2009)

yousabawhy is it exactly. 

I thought that was a cop-out. I bet I could say that in a second and pronounce it all.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 1, 2009)

the live rendition is either a) extended or b) sounds like "blurabaway"

But it pales compared to Electro Hippies "Mega-Armageddon Death"


----------



## manos87 (Mar 1, 2009)

Seregfin said:


> I'm very excited for this one, already in love with the streamed song at .
> Already pre-ordered mine. 1000 copies with each their own cover art? Fuck yeah.



The song in their myspace sounds great indeed.

Though I'm almost sure that the best post-Cynic release is and will always be Aeon Spoke-s/t.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 1, 2009)

If all goes well, I'll be seeing Mastodon, Gojira, Neurosis and Callisto in summer.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 2, 2009)

> well you obviously have an untrained ear when it comes to extreme vocals, unlike myself
> 
> But yeah, it kinda does sound that



I'm pretty sure it's "DYAAAAAH" as I could only make out one syllable.

Also, >9000


----------



## Trias (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, didn't think anyone would mention Exivious, really. Their bassist is not from Cynic, but since Sean Malone can't play with Cynic live this guy from Exivious goes for the live shows. But Tymon is a permament member now. They're much less concrete than Cynic, but still, they're fucking incredible.

 And yeah, I was definitely thinking about ordering that too... then I saw the price. >< I don't know.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 2, 2009)

last.fm just recommended me a band called "Gonorrhea Pussy"

<3


----------



## KentaLjung (Mar 2, 2009)

I just had 3 days in row metal orgy:
Thursday: Kreator, Friday: Cannibal Corpse, Saturday: Testament & Judas freaking Priest. 

If I died now I think I'd be pretty satisfied


----------



## Seregfin (Mar 2, 2009)

Trias said:


> Wow, didn't think anyone would mention Exivious, really. Their bassist is not from Cynic, but since Sean Malone can't play with Cynic live this guy from Exivious goes for the live shows. But Tymon is a permament member now. They're much less concrete than Cynic, but still, they're fucking incredible.
> 
> And yeah, I was definitely thinking about ordering that too... then I saw the price. >< I don't know.



I think that 20 Euro's isn't all that bad for a limited edition CD with unique cover art tbh. I think it could be a lot worse. Ah well, your money, your choice. 

Edit: Fuck, still can't get enough of the song on their website. It's been on repeat for ages.


----------



## Trias (Mar 2, 2009)

Seregfin said:


> I think that 20 Euro's isn't all that bad for a limited edition CD with unique cover art tbh. I think it could be a lot worse. Ah well, your money, your choice.
> 
> Edit: Fuck, still can't get enough of the song on their website. It's been on repeat for ages.



 I'm a student from Turkey. 20 Euro in turkish currency is about my one month transportation fee, and I use about four to six different transportation vehicles in a single day. Tells you something.

 But yeah, I'll still try to buy that.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 2, 2009)

KentaLjung said:


> I just had 3 days in row metal orgy:
> Thursday: Kreator, Friday: Cannibal Corpse, Saturday: Testament & Judas freaking Priest.
> 
> If I died now I think I'd be pretty satisfied



Kreator alone is enough for your satisfaction.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPXOp2bPhQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trias (Mar 3, 2009)

And your reasons for posting up vids of tall, big boned man that wear skirts and thights that play guitar, dear Yu?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 3, 2009)

I likes it.


----------



## Trias (Mar 3, 2009)

See kids, this is what happens if you don't listen to enough Power Metal.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 3, 2009)

But I don't look good in leather pants.


----------



## Trias (Mar 3, 2009)

There are two other alternatives,

 A) Know all the rules of at least one table top FRP game, preferably DnD.

 or

 B) Play airguitar whenever you hear a guitar solo, and know names of all metal vocalists that have a 4 octave vocal range.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 3, 2009)

Seregfin said:


> I think that 20 Euro's isn't all that bad for a limited edition CD with unique cover art tbh. I think it could be a lot worse. Ah well, your money, your choice.
> 
> Edit: Fuck, still can't get enough of the song on their website. It's been on repeat for ages.



Cause we Dutchies are used to paying so much for cds. We're seriously being fucked over by the companies here. It's retarded that it's cheaper to import from the US than go to town and physically buy a cd.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 3, 2009)

Trias said:


> There are two other alternatives,
> 
> A) Know all the rules of at least one table top FRP game, preferably DnD.
> 
> ...


I do the first part of b even when there's not a guitar solo. Sometimes when there's not even a guitar.


----------



## mow (Mar 4, 2009)

Could someone be a darling and up me the Ulver discog via mediafire? I cant find my discog cd-r and im really in the mood for _Perdition city_ and _Themes From William Blake..._

I should post this in the indie thread :LOs


----------



## Scud (Mar 4, 2009)

For some reason, I feel overly excited for *Resurrection Macabre*, much like I was for *Traced in Air*.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 4, 2009)

Trias said:


> See kids, this is what happens if you don't listen to enough Power Metal.



Any shortage of (insert name of sub-genre) Metal can do that to a person.


----------



## Trias (Mar 5, 2009)

^ I concur. But since Power Metal injects Positive Geekiness into veins of people, it's a bit more effective at destroying Negative Geekiness, like Cross-Dresser Fetish, Hentai Otakuness, or Loli Fetish. And stuff like those.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 6, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPXOp2bPhQQ[/YOUTUBE]





Trias said:


> ^ I concur. But since Power Metal injects Positive Geekiness into veins of people, it's a bit more effective at destroying Negative Geekiness, like Cross-Dresser Fetish, Hentai Otakuness, or Loli Fetish. And stuff like those.



Power Metal may invoke positive feelings, some may need more, needing the negative energy. Something to give you the adrenaline in the good way, or to even calm you down. Some need the anthithesis of Power Metal...Thrash Metal.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 6, 2009)

Thrash metal definitely isn't the antithesis of power metal. I laughed at how pretentious the previous post was. 

_Traitors' Gate_ by Shackles is an amazing album. Listen to it.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 7, 2009)

Audrey said:


> Thrash metal definitely isn't the antithesis of power metal. I laughed at how pretentious the previous post was.
> 
> _Traitors' Gate_ by Shackles is an amazing album. Listen to it.



Obviously someone clearly doesn't know Thrash, and that, sir, is you.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

Voynich said:


> Cause we Dutchies are used to paying so much for cds. We're seriously being fucked over by the companies here. It's retarded that it's cheaper to import from the US than go to town and physically buy a cd.



Its the way belgium/netherlands are 

Which is the reason I download 95% of my music, I do tend to buy some cds once in a while.

Voy, you don't happen to be coming to graspop metal meeting?


----------



## Morphine (Mar 7, 2009)

Woot! People do know good music.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

ofcourse, though many people I know look down on metal

calling it crap music with nothing but yelling and crappily tuned guitars

but then they looooove tectonic and jump


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPXOp2bPhQQ[/YOUTUBE]



hot but the hands made me think i'm watching a dude.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 7, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ofcourse, though many people I know look down on metal
> 
> calling it crap music with nothing but yelling and crappily tuned guitars
> 
> but then they looooove tectonic and jump



What's really bullshit is how people say that metal sucks, but then they listen to bands like Blowjob For A Cowboy, Bullets For My Valentine, Waking The Cadaver and such and calling *THEM* metal/metalcore. It's fuckign disgusting, makes me want to fuck them with a knife.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 7, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Obviously someone clearly doesn't know Thrash, and that, sir, is you.



No, it's actually you, and I'm not a sir. I'm also exceedingly confident that I know a lot more about the genre than you, even though that's not important.

There's nothing about it that makes it the antithesis of power metal, especially since both genres have many common influences and traits.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 8, 2009)

Why does every genre of music have people who act elitist about their knowledge of the music


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 8, 2009)

im convinced General Surgery are fucking amazing and vastly underrated


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 8, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Why does every genre of music have people who act elitist about their knowledge of the music



Because it's human nature to look derisively at those who don't agree with you.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 8, 2009)

> Power metal is a style of heavy metal music combining characteristics of traditional metal with thrash metal or speed metal, often within symphonic context.


Big lol to the antithesis comment.

Seriously, if you want to compare power metal to some another style of metal and say it's different, almost all the other styles are better picks.


----------



## escamoh (Mar 8, 2009)

i think he meant antithesis as in the feelings the different genre's usually evoke. power metal being positive and thrash being darker stuff
but that way i would think something like black metal would be the real opposite


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 8, 2009)

escamoh said:


> i think he meant antithesis as in the feelings the different genre's usually evoke. power metal being positive and thrash being darker stuff
> but that way i would think something like black metal would be the real opposite



At least SOMEONE knows what I'm talking about. To me though, they seem to be the Yin and Yang. Power Metal being completely positive and upbeat, whereas Thrash can invoke emotions of anger. Black Metal, to you might seem to be the perfect. I just think it's a little over the top to be Power Metal's matchmaker.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't think so. I think I might call brutal death metal  the opposite of power due to it's usual opposition to melody and power metal's symphonic tendencies.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 8, 2009)

Grindcore might be closer to Power Metals antithesis.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, the dedication to atonality and destruction of melody.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 8, 2009)

I think weak metal is the antithesis of power metal


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2009)

I think twee is the antithesis of power metal


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 8, 2009)

Better yet Twee Metal.


----------



## Trias (Mar 8, 2009)

If you guys keep talking about this I bet some power metal nerds will come and beat you with spiked clubs and wooden swords, and then give thanks to Stratovarius. (Because it's like, the rule.)


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 8, 2009)

Bring it on Turkish Delight. *Puts up spiked metal gauntleted dukes*


----------



## Lamb (Mar 8, 2009)

OK GUISE! ME AND MY TULLYCRAFT/LOS CAMPESINOS VS YOU AND YOUR BLIND GUARDIAN, YOU REALLY THINK YOU'LL WIN?


----------



## Seizaburo (Mar 8, 2009)

Opeth concert this Thursday, can't wait!


----------



## Trias (Mar 9, 2009)

*Calls his friend Varg and tells him there are some guys to beat*



 Mm, Opeth? They've got a show here in April. I just wish they were with Cynic. Good grief, sigh.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 9, 2009)

Opeth rolls around here in early may.  Hoping to score some tickets early.  

Anyone know how they are live?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 9, 2009)

Opeth enduced a vomit wave when i saw them at Wacken

...

ok, not really

They're good, but people praise their live shows way too much. Standard fare to me


----------



## escamoh (Mar 9, 2009)

what's a good album to start with to get into Sigh?


----------



## Daedus (Mar 9, 2009)

escamoh said:


> what's a good album to start with to get into Sigh?



I don't think Sigh have released an album that completely defines their sound, generally because Sigh don't really stick with one sound through their career.   I'd go with the psychadelic masterwork that is 'Imaginary Sonicscape'- but that's purely based on preference.


----------



## Trias (Mar 9, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> Opeth enduced a vomit wave when i saw them at Wacken
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



 Yeah, they're definitely overrated, both their music and their live shows.

 But that ain't means I'm not gonna see them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2009)

Ahahaha, Waking the Cadaver.

They have exceedingly profound song titles.

The sort that make you say..."Hey, I never thought about it like that, but that's true!"


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 9, 2009)

go read up on some Gorerotted, their dark humour was always funnier


----------



## Trias (Mar 9, 2009)

Lol, it seems like Iron Maiden fans started a riot and fought with the police in somewhere.

 I love metal.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> go read up on some Gorerotted, their dark humour was always funnier



...I was kidding about the profundity. They're terrible. I just wanted someone to ask "Like?" so I could go "PIGTAILS ARE FOR FACEFUCKING " 

Mm. Yeah. Sarcasm is lost on the interwebs.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 9, 2009)

You guys should get out from this thread and lurk in places with more girls or you'll turn gay if you already didn't


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 9, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> ...I was kidding about the profundity. They're terrible. I just wanted someone to ask "Like?" so I could go "PIGTAILS ARE FOR FACEFUCKING "
> 
> Mm. Yeah. Sarcasm is lost on the interwebs.



actually, their song titles are awesome, you're just not clued up enough on goregrind to appreciate it


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> actually, their song titles are awesome, you're just not clued up enough on goregrind to appreciate it



I will immerse myself in it for the next year to compensate


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 9, 2009)

here.

Dechristianize rough cut digi-grind cover complete


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> here.
> 
> Dechristianize rough cut digi-grind cover complete



Vital Remains?

I thought they counted as brutal death, but eh. Thanks ^^ 

And thanks for _The Night_, as well. I pinched it a few days ago, really liked it. 

Calling Waking the Cadaver goregrind is an undue compliment, tbh.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 9, 2009)

perhaps you dont understand, it's MY digi-grind cover 

Also, i know WTC aren't goregrind ([grindelitist]though there IS a goregrind band called WTC[/grindelitist]), my gore reference was to Gorerotted


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> perhaps you dont understand, it's MY digi-grind cover
> 
> Also, i know WTC aren't goregrind ([grindelitist]though there IS a goregrind band called WTC[/grindelitist]), my gore reference was to Gorerotted



Digi-grind? You covered it with your computer? ?_?

And all right.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 9, 2009)

i did, trusty J122 bot

Evidently you haven't been introduced to Sir Davinda Cockalot

which reminds me, Trias! When the hell are you gonna send me that album art?


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 9, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I don't think so. I think I might call brutal death metal  the opposite of power due to it's usual opposition to melody and power metal's symphonic tendencies.



I'm not talking so much about the quality of the instruments so much as the emotion that the sub-genres of metal invoke on people.


----------



## Uruboros (Mar 9, 2009)

Destroy_musick, have you seen the line-ups for download etc? If you have what do you think of them?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 9, 2009)

the Download fest line up is a bit...meh

Only Faith No More interested me (which is obvious) but i wont pay the ?100+ just for FNM

Also, as a note about this whole power-metal/thrash-metal antithesis stuff, im agreeing with Purgatory on this one. In terms of culture, thrash metal came around and attracted most of its audience back in the early days as an alternative to the glam and power metal scene. Sound wise it may not be the opposite, but it definetly was in terms of a psuedo "counter culture"


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 9, 2009)

Quick question:

What style of electronica does Genghis Tron use in their music?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2009)

Man, I keep listening to Apocalyptica.  I love them.

Haters can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Mar 9, 2009)

i just got a gig with happy face today. woot.

in other news im dissapointed in iamerrors new stuff( even though its cool its own way), and i want my new immortal and morbid angel album dammit.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Man, I keep listening to Apocalyptica.  I love them.
> 
> Haters can go fuck themselves.



i think i stated them in a list of mine the first time when i came here but no one noticed


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 10, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Man, I keep listening to Apocalyptica.  I love them.
> 
> Haters can go fuck themselves.


Meh, they are ok at best.

But I'm not a hater so I don't have to fuck myself.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> i think i stated them in a list of mine the first time when i came here but no one noticed



I think I did. 



DragonSlayer said:


> Meh, they are ok at best.
> 
> But I'm not a hater so I don't have to fuck myself.



I vastly prefer their original, instrumental material to their other material; covers aren't bad, especially when acoustic renditions, but the vocals always kill me.   

They have some fucking killer music, though, 'cause I love me some Cello.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you didn't even know about them back then, or you were way too arrogant to recognize you do


----------



## saruichi (Mar 10, 2009)

I think it's cool how Apocalyptica (I can't spell sorry...) can make cellos sound so metal, but their music just hasn't grabbed me.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

Fade to black is one of my fav, there was that Bittersweet or Life burn in combination with that bleah guy, besides the guys are cool too :ho

Recommend me sum songs Andeh :ho


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 10, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> Quick question:
> 
> What style of electronica does Genghis Tron use in their music?


Styles of electronica? @_@ No idea.

But _Board Up the House_ is still good and should be gotten.


----------



## Trias (Mar 10, 2009)

Electronica HAS lots of different genres. It's interesting that their names makes you think they've got some promising material, "progressive" "trance" etc... But well, when you take a few ectasy pills right there, anything will sound "trancing" enough for your idiotic sponge mind, I guess.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, GT's techno sounds exactly like normal techno. Maybe a little harder, I guess, but I can't pinpoint any specific style.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

anybody Wintersun albums links? ;______;


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 10, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> anybody Wintersun albums links? ;______;



Sent 

Wintersun is awesome.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 10, 2009)

To be honest, I actually like Ensiferum better than Wintersun.
Strange, I know.



Dark Tranquillity need to come stateside so I can actually see them live.

Anyone here have that particular privilege?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

Coercion said:


> To be honest, I actually like Ensiferum better than Wintersun.
> Strange, I know.
> 
> 
> ...



dunno about Enisferum, but no matter how good they could be, Wintersun are still top for me. Hm... Dark Tranquility has some good songs too, favs are Fabric and My negation


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2009)

How many people here recongize the name Kraftwerk?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes.                  

Why?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 10, 2009)

probably alot of people


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd imagine just about everyone.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2009)

I lied.

Who?


----------



## escamoh (Mar 10, 2009)

anyone listen to abominable putridity 

it's slam death metal which is something i dont normally listen to but its catchy as hell lol


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 10, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I lied.
> 
> Who?



You don't know about Kraftwerk Doc? I'm ashamed! They're pioneers!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2009)

Pioneers of really boring shows.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 10, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Pioneers of the red shirts black ties combo.



Fixed 

also, why is Wolves in the Attic a really shitty indie band, instead of a really awesome cover band?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2009)

Indie covers of Wolves in the Throne Room?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 10, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Indie covers of Wolves in the Throne Room?



I was thinking something more along the lines of house covers of Wolves in the Throne Room songs 

or maybe black metal covers of songs by The Attic


----------



## Trias (Mar 11, 2009)

Craftworld? Wow, after Bolt Thrower, this must be the second Warhammer 40k themed band, great!

 That, and... srsly. Everybody knows that Doc doesn't like pioneers.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 11, 2009)

i like wintersun better then ensifireum but there taking to long on time.
Its taking time to make.........time! lol.
Jari pushed it back again wtf.
btw guys check out my band and tell me what you think.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycI9lGAX-pc[/YOUTUBE]

we play children of bodom style with dream theater influence.
so prog with balls.

anyone like behemoth?


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 11, 2009)

Not bad. What do you play? 

Haven't listened to a lot of Wintersun myself, but Ensiferum has been hit and miss for me so far.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 11, 2009)

i play keyboards


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 11, 2009)

if you like us you can friend us at myspace.com/opendenile
where putting up 4 songs next month with the new front dude and keys.


----------



## Scud (Mar 11, 2009)

Wintersun is amazing. They have an incredible drummer in Kai Hahto. It's just a shame that they're taking so fucking long to put out new material.

And apparently Gorguts are back, with John Longstreth from Origin drumming. This tickles my fancy.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 12, 2009)

who here likes bodom??


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 12, 2009)

Not this poster.


----------



## escamoh (Mar 12, 2009)

gothlink666 said:


> who here likes bodom??


i like one of their older albums, hatebreeder i think it was. and some random singles, i don't particularly like any of the new albums


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 12, 2009)

I like _Follow The Reaper_ and _Hate Crew Deathroll_ most.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 13, 2009)

ftr and hatebreeder has best key!!


----------



## saruichi (Mar 13, 2009)

OMG who said Children of Bodom?
I LOVE THEM. I've been listening to them ALOT lately, I have _Are You Dead Yet?_ and _Stockholm Knockout Live_ (the CD). "In Your Face" and "Hate Crew Deathroll" have to be my favorite songs though. (And their cover songs are pretty good too.) I only got into them a few months ago though (by accident... while I was looking for more on Amon Amarth)... 

...I really like the keyboard sounds. That's what caught my attention the most.


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 13, 2009)

Bodom is awesome. Favorite song is probably Blooddrunk or Bodom After Midnight.


----------



## Scud (Mar 13, 2009)

I think Hatebreeder was by far their best album to date. I remember Bed of Razors was one of my favorite songs for a while.


----------



## Fenriz (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like this thread consists mainly of Finnish metal bands.. 

Anybody ever heard of Finntroll or Insomnium? Yep, I know.. both are justly from Finland. 

On my scale both are pretty near Wintersun, which is in the top of list..


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 13, 2009)

actually, it doesnt consist mainly of Finnish metal ;P

time to bring in an injection of British metal!



Rob Halford! FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## Audrey (Mar 13, 2009)

The 70's Judas Priest albums were really good. It's a shame that they went in a more simplified and commercial direction after that, especially since those are the only songs that most people have heard.


----------



## manos87 (Mar 13, 2009)

Albums like Sad Wings Of Destiny and Screaming For Vengeance are masterpieces, though their best album according to me ,and according to many others, is Painkiller. So that means I disagree with you in a way


----------



## Lamb (Mar 13, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> actually, it doesnt consist mainly of Finnish metal ;P
> 
> time to bring in an injection of British metal!
> 
> ...



He's the only man who could pull off a song about giving and receiving and make it awesome xD

also, that Zu album was deliriously awesome!

also, new Amesouers album, I has, who wants?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 13, 2009)

Why is their an indie kid in mah metal thread?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 13, 2009)

Because I be reppin' mah Rob Halford love 

plus Zu and Amesouers


----------



## KentaLjung (Mar 13, 2009)

Fenriz said:


> Looks like this thread consists mainly of Finnish metal bands..
> 
> Anybody ever heard of Finntroll or Insomnium? Yep, I know.. both are justly from Finland.
> 
> On my scale both are pretty near Wintersun, which is in the top of list..



Finntroll fucking owns the place man, alot of lineup changes, specially on vocals but hey, these trolls will rip your face off anyway. 
And I love the lyrics.

I got back from Belphegor's & Unleashed gig just now, friday 13th...what a great gig day.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 13, 2009)

This Should Interest Some People On Here


----------



## Trias (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, I say 3 weeks till the guy kills Dani Filth and goes back to prison again.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds like good fun.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 13, 2009)

Trias said:


> Yeah, I say 3 weeks till the guy kills Dani Filth and goes back to prison again.



As if that wouldn't greatly benefit mankind?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2009)

New Amesoeurs leaked.

llolololol


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 14, 2009)

Listening now...


----------



## Trias (Mar 14, 2009)

Is it pimped somewhere? Pimp it guys  OR send me teh links, at least.

 I'm surprised Audrey is still not around.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 14, 2009)

Varg Vikernes is obviously harmless now and more interested in spending time with his family now than anything else. I'm glad that he'll be able to be there for his family. He was just a na?ve kid when he went to jail, caught up in the attention and group mentality of the early 1990's Norwegian black metal scene. I don't justify his actions, but people who are making a huge deal of him being out really don't have any reason to worry. Keeping him in jail for a few more years wouldn't really change anything aside from keeping his son from being able to have a father.

The new Amesoeurs album is good. It's a really good fusion of noisy, dark post-punk and black metal moments. There's also going to be an Alcest album later this year.


----------



## Trias (Mar 14, 2009)

What was the name of that documentary? "Satan in Media" ?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> New Amesoeurs leaked.
> 
> llolololol





Lamb said:


> He's the only man who could pull off a song about giving and receiving and make it awesome xD
> 
> also, that Zu album was deliriously awesome!
> 
> also, new Amesouers album, I has, who wants?



Indie-scrimination! 

also, I met a guy who liked Amesouers today =3

He was wearing a Mr. Bungle t-shit. I said "nice shirt", and then he went on to talk about how awesome Patton is, and then told me to check out Amesouers, that they were a pretty cool "shoegaze metal" band. I laughed, but then realized it wasn't an inaccurate description. 

Am lovin' the new Amesouers, will be getting some play during tomorrow's  radio show.

EDIT: also, am I the only one who wasn't insanely impressed by Wolves in the Throne Room's new album. I mean it was definitely a good album, but it just didn't feel as good as _Two Hunters_ (admittedly _Two Hunters_ was overly fantastic, but you know what I mean)


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 14, 2009)

The album's great but I liked the EP better.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> The album's great but I liked the EP better.



I agree, but I must say, I'm super glad they didn't just replicate the sound they had on the ep for the album.


----------



## escamoh (Mar 14, 2009)

i thought the album was ok
track 7 was really good even though it kind of ruined the flow imo


----------



## Trias (Mar 14, 2009)

*still has not listened to it*

 Yeah I concur.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 14, 2009)

The album and the EP are both really good in my opinion, though they were never intended to be a black metal band at all, which is why the album is dominated by post-punk. The black metal songs on the EP were originally going to be for Mortifera, but they were left over so they were redone by Amesoeurs. The main reason that the album has black metal elements is because Neige decided that he'd like to include a wider variety of music because it would be their only album before disbanding.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 14, 2009)

I want to hear Amesouers, the album and ep if possible .


----------



## Audrey (Mar 14, 2009)

I sent their music to you, and also Trias.


----------



## Trias (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks  Btw you have 2222 posts right now. Teh-hee.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2009)

I want new Manes.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2009)

I really am liking Ajattara's Noitumaa.

It's like if Comus played black metal.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 15, 2009)

I think finish metal is the best man
well as far as keyboards are all the states has is jr from dt and Ashley of abigail but she left.
the keys and drums are what make aw


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm looking for some Gothic/Industrial metal bands. Any suggestions?


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 15, 2009)

nine inch nails.
thats all i got im more into metal


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 15, 2009)

if its the keyboards you like you could try this band wink wink
Link removed


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 16, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> I'm looking for some Gothic/Industrial metal bands. Any suggestions?



in regards to industrial, you can never go wrong with Godflesh, Ministry and Foetus


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 16, 2009)

i cant get into indus theres really no feelin


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 16, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> in regards to industrial, you can never go wrong with Godflesh, Ministry and Foetus



Ministry I've been meaning to get for a while actually. I'll check out Godflesh and Foetus as well. Thanks 



gothlink666 said:


> i cant get into indus theres really no feelin



Or, not enough keyboards?


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 16, 2009)

No theres enough key i just like the speed and heavy feeling


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 16, 2009)

gothlink666 said:


> i cant get into indus theres really no feelin



there's not meant to be, that's the point. It's cold and methodical, y'know, like a machine, like in the industry sector


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 16, 2009)

I like black metal for that but it stills has speed


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 16, 2009)

since when has black metal been about methodic efficiency with a robotic edge?

Also, don't neglect the proto-classics:

Killing Joke and Swans are a MUST


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 16, 2009)

dude i dont like doom or indust its jus me dude


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah, that's fair enough, im just trying to understand what you mean by "i like black metal for that" when im talking about the characteristics of industrial XD


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 16, 2009)

i ment a cold chillin feelin


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 16, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> since when has black metal been about methodic efficiency with a robotic edge?



I lol'd

But Sons of Northern Darkness comes about as close to "technical" as black metal has ever come. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 16, 2009)

dimmu borgir key and drum work is pretty sik tech wise


----------



## Trias (Mar 16, 2009)

^Ever listened to Dream Theater?


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 16, 2009)

i love dream theater


----------



## Trias (Mar 16, 2009)

Then don't you think calling Dimmu Burger's drum and keyboard works "pretty sick" is overrating it? And Dream Theater is not THAT technical.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 16, 2009)

i ment for black metal bro there not prog or dream theater but mustis rips those keys man.
and portnoy has sick chops but i dont belive he has hellhammer 2 steps.
I am saying that mike is a better drummer im just saying hellhammer fits the style


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2009)

Trias said:


> Then don't you think calling Dimmu Burger's drum and keyboard works "pretty sick" is overrating it? And Dream Theater is not THAT technical.



But the Dillinger Escape Plan is the most technical band ever.

AM I RITE TRIAS?


----------



## Audrey (Mar 16, 2009)

Hellhammer is one of the premier black metal drummers, but his work on Dimmu Borgir's most recent stuff is not really even close to his best work. He's very tasteful and showcases a lot of dynamics that aren't usually seen in the genre. He pretty much ruled in later Arcturus, which had maybe his best performances.


----------



## Trias (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, except for the fact that their music sounds like a few millions of bats shitting on a crowded concert avenue.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't get out of my mind some My dying bride song -___-"

L'amour detruit :x


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 16, 2009)

DyersEve said:


> I lol'd
> 
> But Sons of Northern Darkness comes about as close to "technical" as black metal has ever come. Unless I'm missing something.



Forgetting Deathspell Omega I imagine.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 16, 2009)

Audrey said:


> I sent their music to you, and also Trias.



Thank you.

The EP and the album have been getting constant spins since I heard them.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2009)

Trias said:


> Yeah, except for the fact that their music sounds like a few millions of bats shitting on a crowded concert avenue.



You're just jealous 'cause they're more tr00 and technical then that shitty PsyOpus crap you keep perpetuating.  GG, Trias.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 17, 2009)

Arcturus doesn't sound like what he just described anyway, or even remotely so.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 17, 2009)

new bands for grasspop

Friday: Soufly, Dragonforce


Saturday: Korn, Journey, Death Angel, Monster Magnet, Duff Mc Kagan's Loaded, No Use For A Name, All Shall Perish, Five Finger Death Punch


Sunday: Nightwish, Lamb Of God, Children Of Bodom, Sick Of It All, Warbringer, Suicidal Tendencies, All That Remains

korn, nightwish, all that remains, dragonforce 

this is gonna be a awesome 3 days


----------



## Trias (Mar 17, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You're just jealous 'cause they're more tr00 and technical then that shitty PsyOpus crap you keep perpetuating.  GG, Trias.



 Only thing that's good about DEP is that their drummer (not this one) and guitarist had cited Sean Reinert and Paul Masvidal as their biggest influences  And Sunshine the Werewolf, of course.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2009)

Trias said:


> Only thing that's good about DEP is that their drummer (not this one) and guitarist had cited Sean Reinert and Paul Masvidal as their biggest influences  And Sunshine the Werewolf, of course.



lolololol denial

But seriously, I only find myself listening to their _Irony is a Dead Scene_ EP, anyways.


----------



## Trias (Mar 17, 2009)

No seriously, Sunshine the Werewolf IS awesome. Lets say, their more "tamed" songs.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 17, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lolololol denial



lol denile myspace.com/opendenile

jk

but if you dont like bm dont describe it as tho its nu metal


----------



## Audrey (Mar 17, 2009)

That's really, really bad. It's also definitely not black metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2009)

I need new Pain of Salvation, damnit.

And no fucking live substitutes, either.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 18, 2009)

Audrey said:


> That's really, really bad. It's also definitely not black metal.



whats bad?


----------



## manos87 (Mar 18, 2009)

New queensryche leaked yesterday noon.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2009)

New ISIS leaked.

loving it so far


----------



## manos87 (Mar 18, 2009)

Me too =)

On the contrary, ryche is a letdown. No surprise.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2009)

For ryche fans, there's this band called Soundscape who just released a new album. I personally didn't like the clips I heard on myspace but if you are into that kind of prog metal, it could be your thing. One dude I know is hyping it to no ends, saying it's a 100/100 album.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 18, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> New ISIS leaked.
> 
> loving it so far



pimp that friend in my sludge/stoner/doom thread


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2009)

I have never heard ISIS.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> pimp that friend in my sludge/stoner/doom thread


Alright.

But I'm too lazy right now to even do a half-decent writeup.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2009)

Who wants the new Pain of Salvation live album?

It's actually good, even if featuring several Scarsick songs.


----------



## Trias (Mar 18, 2009)

lol Scarsick bashing as always 

 forward it to me Doc, please.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2009)

Not Scarsick in it's entirety, Trias, just the songs I'm not fond of.  

It had some I liked, and others I didn't.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

And it's a huge file; please stand by.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 18, 2009)

i want winter!!!! sun new


----------



## Scud (Mar 18, 2009)

Shit, Wavering Radiant leaked? I gotta find that.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 19, 2009)

dts new album is june!!!


----------



## c_wong428 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yggdrasill 

Satyricon + Enslaved that shit is off tap


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 19, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRIAS DUDE


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2009)

It's Trias' birthday. May he receive new leather pants.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 19, 2009)

happy b day trias.
btw new satyricon is ok he doesnt pattern his way like mother north any mor and there image sux now.


----------



## escamoh (Mar 19, 2009)

lol happy birthday to trias


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 19, 2009)

^ That was barely legible.

But I have never been a big Satyricon fan myself, so I cannot work up a rant.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 19, 2009)

My Birthday was yesterday.

As penance, I ask only that you recc me some of what you consider the best in atmospheric metal.  Don't ask for clarification, just go.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2009)

My birthday was the 4th and no one said anything.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 19, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> My birthday was the 4th and no one said anything.



The difference?

Opportunism.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 19, 2009)

Catatonik said:


> ^ That was barely legible.
> 
> But I have never been a big Satyricon fan myself, so I cannot work up a rant.



Sorry ive been lazy recently


----------



## c_wong428 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am sad I only found out about them playing in Sydney this morning rrraaarrrr


----------



## saruichi (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy birthday (a bit belated I know) Trias, Lord Yu, and Coercion. \m/


----------



## Trias (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, so many birthdays in this month. Thanks everyone 

 And  Lol, so, that means Yu is another Pisces? I'm so surprised.  Srsly. 

 Happy birthday Yu and Coercion


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow.

How gay of you all.


----------



## Trias (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah what the fuck, why are we talking about birhtdays in little girl-like voices?

 HAPPRYHT BIRTHDAYYRHHH GUYSYSYRYRHHH. 

 NOWWW LETS LISTEN TO DA METAAAAALLLRHGHGHHHHHHH.

 Better Doc?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 20, 2009)

Doc is secretly writing a power metal birthday ballad for Trias, you'll see.

But yeah happy (late) birthday!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday... as sung by Mikael Akerfeldt.


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

OH AND I LIKE NUMBER TWELWEWWEW LOOKS LIKE ME. ITS AWESOME TOO!!!


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2009)

Trolls are so weird.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2009)

This one is anyway. Can't even be arsed to get offended or annoyed at him... Maybe we can keep him as a pet?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2009)

He has Dr in his name, even if incorrectly abbreviated.  

I say we give him a trial run.

Why do they always hit the metal thread?


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

Well you guys are no fun. I only care for people who is easily offended. I SAID GOOD DAY.


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

And Dr with a . was taken btw.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, that's promising.


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

Thr33 p0stz


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Why do they always hit the metal thread?



It's just one of those things.

Though it probably has something to do with the fact that 90% of metal fans are like the OP.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2009)

I feel this troll is cheating me out of some good old flamebaiting D:


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 20, 2009)

In Soviet Russia You look like the number twelve.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah.

Still, screaming SLIPKNOT IS MY FAVORITE THRASH BAND! in a concert will probably just make you die, so trolling online is so much more viable.  And safe.


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

Well trump this. I have friends. I bet the friends you have don't even like you. So there. I win. You lose. Naruto lose. Sasuke lose. People are dying in africa and a child weeps in Iran. Good night.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2009)

Just one?

And people die all over the world.

Your analogy is atrocious.


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

And your vocabulary is way over my head. I'm trolling for a reason here.

Edit: And in all seriousness. I should contribute a little. Just to atone for my caps. You should all check out Stelios Kazantzidis. Makes nice prog metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2009)

I like you.  Stay.

We need more prog metal sluts in here; otherwise we get people like Trias who think the Dillinger Escape Plan is the best band in the world.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 20, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

I prefer Converge of Dillinger. And Year of no Light is my favorite prog / sludge band at the moment.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2009)

You can make full sentences with capitals and periods and everything. *weepeth*  Echoing Doc's sentiment here. I like you. Stay?


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

Voynich said:


> You can make full sentences with capitals and periods and everything. *weepeth*  Echoing Doc's sentiment here. I like you. Stay?


Oh fuck I forgot myself. *poff gone*


































Believe it.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2009)

New Pain of Salvation better be good.

Or people _will _die.  

I'm still loving their live album.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2009)

These criteria for "liking" are really quite low.

I used to aspire to being a progfag. Then I realized that for all my pretension, genre fare could satisfy me just as much.

Plus most prog bands are "progressive in the vein of ____" which defeats the point.

No generalising or anything, of course. I'm big on Opeth, Agalloch, maudlin, etc.



Dr Glove MD said:


> I prefer Converge of Dillinger.



THAZRIGHT BOI. TELLEM.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> These criteria for "liking" are really quite low.



The real tests come after accepting. Being able to form full sentences is just enough to gain entry. (Like gaining entry to art school by showing manga drawings but having to do a Rembrandt to prove you're worthy of getting into second year XD)


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

I kinda lost interest in Opeth after I got my hands on Ashes Against the Grain. Opeth became kind of Bleak. Pun intended.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2009)

Dr Glove MD said:


> I kinda lost interest in Opeth after I got my hands on Ashes Against the Grain. Opeth became kind of Bleak. Pun intended.



I kinda lost interest after I overplayed a lot of their best songs.

Seriously, I listened to nothing but Opeth for two weeks and now though I still cite them as a favourite, I don't listen to them much. Though I'm going to try and add all their albums anyway. 

Still love "Bleak", though. 

...hell, I should be more honest about my "favourites"...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2009)

I love Opeth.  

Although, Still Life remains my favorite.


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

You can't argue with Moor and White Cluster. But I try not to focus on metal only. I prefer electronic music over metal any day. Kinda off-topic. But the boys from my home-country released a new album this week (or it got leaked. I dunno). But Röyksopp is back with a album.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2009)

Still Life & Blackwater Park for me, since I can't pick one of the two.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2009)

Dr Glove MD said:


> You can't argue with Moor and White Cluster. But I try not to focus on metal only. I prefer electronic music over metal any day. Kinda off-topic. But the boys from my home-country released a new album this week (or it got leaked. I dunno). But R?yksopp is back with a album.



Well, obviously.  Only a portion of my music is metal and/or related to it.

But this is the metal thread, after all.


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, obviously.  Only a portion of my music is metal and/or related to it.
> 
> But this is the metal thread, after all.


Well I plan to hijack this thread and land it in Israel. ALLAH AKH'BAR!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2009)

Dr Glove MD said:


> Well I plan to hijack this thread and land it in Israel. ALLAH AKH'BAR!



You can try.

We're all kinda lazy.


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll fit in here like tits on boar then.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2009)

Bizarre colloquialisms are so totally metal thread.

Jesus Christ, what?


----------



## c_wong428 (Mar 21, 2009)

Dr Glove MD said:


> Well I plan to hijack this thread and land it in Israel. ALLAH AKH'BAR!



it better have nukes on it bro


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 21, 2009)

any thrashers here.
GAMA BOMB!!!!!


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 21, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Bizarre colloquialisms are so totally metal thread.
> 
> Jesus Christ, what?



A metal thread is a bunch of guys dressing up in black leather and secretly listen to Phil Collins records all night long.

Not that I know anyone who might find them self in that situation.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2009)

Dr Glove MD said:


> I'll fit in here like tits on boar then.





I'm remembering that one.


----------



## Audrey (Mar 21, 2009)

Dr Glove MD said:


> I kinda lost interest in Opeth after I got my hands on Ashes Against the Grain. Opeth became kind of Bleak. Pun intended.



I'd have to say that Agalloch is definitely a better band in my opinion, though I don't like people comparing the two bands because they aren't very similar aside from that they both have acoustic/electric guitars and clean/harsh vocals. The only Opeth albums that I like a real lot anymore are the first two.


----------



## saruichi (Mar 21, 2009)

Pain of Salvation... I like the singer's voice. And they do a really good cover of "Hallelujah" if I am remembering right...been awhile. 

Prog metal... wait. I think I first posted in this thread we were talking about it. (I vaguely remember going "prog metal, what's that?") Waitaminute... wasn't that when I got into Ayreon? (A few months back, I actually found an Ayreon CD at a used CD store, the metal gods were in a generous mood that day, apparently. It was Flight of the Migrator. And yeah, I bought it.)


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 21, 2009)

Pain of Salvation is easily one of my favorite prog metal bands, they rock so much.

I disagree about Agalloch being better than Opeth as Opeth is more consistent and has put out more great stuff (and I prefer Opeth's vocals) but both are really good bands.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2009)

Though Mikael has a better voice and more versatility, it has to be said that Agalloch's vocalist is fucking awesome.

His rasping shriek is blacker than most black metal. Great cleans, too.

And yeah, comparing Opeth to Agalloch doesn't really work.


----------



## Trias (Mar 21, 2009)

Lets compare GY!BE to Quo Vadis.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Mar 21, 2009)

Opeth can do no wrong in my eyes, and I doubt theyll ever release something I dislike...

I actually fell asleep listening to _Deliverance_ about 7 hours ago


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2009)

PrognosisNegative said:


> I actually fell asleep listening to _Deliverance_ about 7 hours ago





PrognosisNegative said:


> fell asleep



Oh. Complimentary.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2009)

Delivered into Dreamland.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, I _did_ put the album on with the intentions of falling asleep...


----------



## saruichi (Mar 21, 2009)

For awhile I was falling asleep listening to Sonata Arctica's _Unia_ when I went to bed.
It's a great album. Well, I liked it.

Nightwish's slower songs -Sleeping Sun, Walking In The Air, Meadows of Heaven, Nemo, The Siren, etc - are really good to fall asleep to. Great songs also for when you're awake too. (Yeah, even Meadows of Heaven, as bombastic and ridiculous as it is sometimes. My one friend is like in love with that song lol.)


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 21, 2009)

PrognosisNegative said:


> I actually fell asleep listening to _Deliverance_ about 7 hours ago


I don't understand how people can fall asleep listening to music. I always gets wrapped up in the structure, beat, time-signature or lyrics. It helps me concentrate if nothing else.


----------



## Trias (Mar 21, 2009)

^ Depends. Two years ago, I could fall asleep to Porcupine Tree's Fear of a blank planet album (of course in a low volume), but now I can only sleep with overtone/ambient music. The more complex the music gets, harder for me to sleep or do something else as I listen to it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 21, 2009)

I sense new blood. Has he gone through the rigorous training exercises to be allowed into this thread? I trust he has


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2009)

He tried to troll, but using complete sentences and correct grammar.

And tits on a boar.

Needless to say we kept him.

I need new  Jelonek.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2009)

I can't fall asleep to music. I do find it a good time to listen to stuff, though, since you can concentrate on it entirely. 

Only time I really listen to GY!BE since letting it fade into the background would be a disservice.


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 21, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> I sense new blood. Has he gone through the rigorous training exercises to be allowed into this thread? I trust he has


I'm like and old man in this bitch. I'm cute, you can keep me around, but I stink up the place.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2009)

Except old men aren't cute.

You're like L'il Evil from Sinfest without the fanboyish tendencies.


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I am little but I need recommendations. I like sludge/post-metal and to date I know of these bands. I wonder if anyone would fill in the gaps.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Isis
Jesu
Godflesh
Cult of Luna
Neurosis
Year of no Light
Storm of Light
Zozobra
Tephra
Amenra
Giant Squid
Overmars
Irreversible
*shels
Rosetta
Tides
Minsk
Mouth the Architect
Intronaut
The Other Side of the Sky
Callisto
A Storm of Light
Boris


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome to see *shels there. Not only that but stuff like Isis, Jesus, Neurosis, Year of No Light, Intronaut, Callisto and pretty much all of them make you a great guy. \m/

Try Baroness and Burst! On post-metal front, Pelican and Red Sparowes are pretty good.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2009)

Fuck yeah Boris!


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 21, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Awesome to see *shels there. Not only that but stuff like Isis, Jesus, Neurosis, Year of No Light, Intronaut, Callisto and pretty much all of them make you a great guy. \m/
> 
> Try Baroness and Burst! On post-metal front, Pelican and Red Sparowes are pretty good.


I know of Baroness and I have listened to part of Origo. Pelican is an old favorite of mine and Red Sparowes have the best post-rock album ever. At the Soundless Dawn.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2009)

Get yourself some Virgin Black.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 21, 2009)

this vid
anyone from ny?


----------



## Sesha (Mar 21, 2009)

I second the recommendation for Virgin Black.

And also The Pax Cecilia. Theyistheshit.com.



Lucaniel said:


> These criteria for "liking" are really quite low.
> 
> I used to aspire to being a progfag. Then I realized that for all my pretension, genre fare could satisfy me just as much.
> 
> ...



Reminds me of when I started my forays into the world of popular muzak. Began after a couple of my friends introduced me to Dream Theater and so on, and I became an unabashed progwhore. Hah, I initially couldn't even stand the growling in Opeth. Then I stopped being a gay queermo and tried appreciating the music as a whole, and  eventually tried branching out to other stuff like hip hop and so on. Never looked back.
Prog can be rather hollow in a lot of ways, specially with all the faux prog and overly pretentious bands out there, past and present. Still love it, though.

tl;dr lol prog


----------



## escamoh (Mar 22, 2009)

this was a comment on your vid gothlink:



> in denile-statesboro ga. These songs are so good when I headbang to them I headbutt myself in the face. More metal than the metalest metal times infinity. The keyboard player gets women pregnant just by looking at them! So heavy I can feel my unborn children in my nutsack headbanging!


----------



## Sesha (Mar 22, 2009)

High-larious.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2009)

Am I the only one here who took to growling like an alcoholic to whiskey?


----------



## Sesha (Mar 22, 2009)

For me it was like any addicting substance. First I couldn't stand it for the world, now I can never get enough of it, to the point that almost everything seems better with it.

Nu-jazz with growling, all or nothing.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2009)

Mann

I love the Pax Cecilia; Blessed are the Bonds is like one of my favorite albums, ever.  I want more of them, but I'm not sure they can top something as awesome as that.  

Oh, and Dureforsog is a dutch band that makes Bungle Metal.  It's wonderful.


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 22, 2009)

Sesha said:


> I second the recommendation for Virgin Black.
> 
> And also The Pax Cecilia. Theyistheshit.com.
> 
> ...


We have both grown so much.  Well not literary (Zing!).


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 22, 2009)

Dr Glove MD said:


> Well I am little but I need recommendations. I like sludge/post-metal and to date I know of these bands. I wonder if anyone would fill in the gaps.
> *Amenra*



You may stay 

Also, try looking at my sludge/doom/stoner thread in the pimp section sometime, some of the stuff there may interest you very much


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 22, 2009)

Dr Glove MD said:


> Well I am little but I need recommendations. I like sludge/post-metal and to date I know of these bands. I wonder if anyone would fill in the gaps.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I...I don't know most of those bands. 

/though I've bolded the ones I've got

I'll have to use d_m's thread too, it seems.

Try The Ocean Collective and Daturah.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2009)

How the fuck did I not recommend The Ocean?

Lucaniel you really need to hear *shels then. They are one of the best metal groups ever, period.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 22, 2009)

Which album is their best?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2009)

They only have one album out, Sea of the Dying Dhow. They were supposed to release another in early 2008 but it never came out and there hasn't been any word on a new album. They have two EPs out as well which are pretty great too but the album rapes it all.

I can upload it for you if you want.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, Laurentian's Atoll is an EP...

All right then. Hit me up pl0x


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2009)

There, sent you the link.

Also, Callisto is another artist you'll definitely want to check out if you like ISIS. Imagine a warmer sounding ISIS which is a bit less metal and has some great jazzy parts.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 22, 2009)

escamoh said:


> this was a comment on your vid gothlink:



I think thats a complament


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 22, 2009)

my band is recording today 4 song ep were finish up the bass and keys and leads.
then next week we do the vox.
im happy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 22, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> There, sent you the link.
> 
> Also, Callisto is another artist you'll definitely want to check out if you like ISIS. Imagine a warmer sounding ISIS which is a bit less metal and has some great jazzy parts.



Thanks 

I'll check them out, too. That sounds good


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 22, 2009)

i ALMOST saw *shels at Damnation. According to reviews, they were dissapointing D:


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 22, 2009)

I like *shels very much. Sea of Dying Dhow is their fifth symphony but my favorite song is Fireflystarrs 2. It's more rooted in their hardcore tendencies but I just love the vocals on that track.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Mar 22, 2009)

gothlink666 said:


> my band is recording today 4 song ep were finish up the bass and keys and leads.
> then next week we do the vox.
> im happy.



Ive just got to ask this... how did so many black "metal heads" find each other? Im from Alabama so they are scarce indeed. Also your lead guitarist is amazing!


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 22, 2009)

dude to be honest the bx is were my band is from and south bronx has more metal heads then the rest of ny.
And i will tell krieg your complement.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 23, 2009)

PrognosisNegative said:


> Ive just got to ask this... how did so many black "metal heads" find each other? Im from Alabama so they are scarce indeed. Also your lead guitarist is amazing!


----------



## Trias (Mar 23, 2009)

That video just owns, except that it has so much blast beats.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 23, 2009)

Suffo-beats 

he is one of the most intense blast-beaters in the world


----------



## Trias (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll kidnap you and make you listen to Jazz Drummers for three days without giving you any food.

 Srsly.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 23, 2009)

when did i say jazz drummers were bad? XD


----------



## Trias (Mar 23, 2009)

When did i say you said jazz drummers were bad? XD


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 23, 2009)

touché


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 23, 2009)

that guy does mad gene hoglan stuff


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 24, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> Suffo-beats
> 
> he is one of the most intense blast-beaters in the world



hes good but i disagree.
i think samus is one of them.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 25, 2009)

I went browsing through an actual record store while I was on vacation in Seattle. It was pretty neat, and I picked up a couple of CDs (lol, blasphemy I know). One that I found particularly amusing was an eponymous album by the band Cydonia. Don't bother looking for them in the internet, I couldn't find their website, if it even exists. Apparently their from Italy, but that's all the information I could dig up on them.

Basically, it's some power metal cheese that harkens back to the golden age of sword and sorcery style metal (like Saxon, as they storm a medieval castle dressed up like ghostbusters)--the early to mid 80s. Which is great, if you have a soft spot for that sort of stuff like I do. 

Most of you probably don't.  Anyway, they're pretty standard, nothing really exceptional.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 25, 2009)

Ewwww power metal


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 25, 2009)

gothlink666 said:


> hes good but i disagree.
> i think samus is one of them.



Saying Mike Smith is not one of the most intense blast-beat drummers is like saying he's not black. It's a known fact and set in stone, seriously. 

Samus is fast and has technique, but it's hardly a competition. Mike Smith practically formalised BDM drumming style for gods sakes


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2009)

god i love Hatebeak. The gimmick alone of having your pet parrot do the vocals is hilarious enough, but then it's pitch shifted!


----------



## Trias (Mar 26, 2009)

Mike Smith is actually not black, I had seen them live once and there were some cans of black paint behind the drum set. YOU CAN NEVER KNOW WHAT'S BENEATH IT


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2009)

Trias said:


> Mike Smith is actually not black, I had seen them live once and there were some cans of black paint behind the drum set. YOU CAN NEVER KNOW WHAT'S BENEATH IT



 -dream is shattered-


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2009)

:rofl


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 26, 2009)

Mike Smith has the opposite of vitiligo (vitiligo is better known as the Michael Jackson disease). 

He's going to be the only black white supremacist in metal. 

I'm a loli supremacist myself. They should rule us all.


----------



## Trias (Mar 26, 2009)

o-O ....... wut? Didn't know those guys were neo-nazis. Well, you can understand only so much from those vocals.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 26, 2009)

Uhm. I'm kidding. 

Y'know, just to make sure. Only close-to-nazi band outside of NSBM is Arghoslent afaik.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Mike Smith has the opposite of vitiligo (vitiligo is better known as the Michael Jackson disease).
> 
> He's going to be the only black white supremacist in metal.
> 
> I'm a loli supremacist myself. They should rule us all.



Reverse Vitalago, Uncle Ruckus has it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2009)

Trias said:


> o-O ....... wut? Didn't know those guys were neo-nazis. Well, you can understand only so much from those vocals.




*Spoiler*: _Lyrics FOr Abomination Reborn_ 



An open book a will of life
A Gathering of sorts, strings pull the chord
Contusions unfold beneath the dermal layers
Silence uplifts the structure
Nailed and fixed, An ornament to the cause
A slave to his will, Reconstructed to uphold
I will be reborn, Lives ripped and torn
An abomination reborn
Inconceivable power unleashed, Pure evil set forth
To crush the skulls of many and bend the will of the unknowing
Sins of his will, Strings pull the chord
Forced upon you, Absorbs into me sins reborn
Strings of his will, Strings pull the chord
Forced upon you, Absorbs into me sins reborn
Bow down before me, Heed my call
Restitution of all sins
Bow down before me, Heed my call
Be delivered through me




Isn't it obviously them denying the holocaust  dirty racists


----------



## Garrod Ran (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah



...


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2009)

Trias stop changing your avatar! You're subverting everything I know and love about the universe!


----------



## Trias (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm deeply sorry mate, I didn't do it on purpose. Now if you excuse me, I'll watch Lost and then a concert dvd of Limpbizkit, and then talk about how good Bleach is lately.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 28, 2009)

One thing I can't understand is the concept of christian metalcore. What exactly about it makes it christian? What sets it apart from other metalcore that constitutes having its own unique title? I mean, yeah sure, thats great that the musicians are christians and have noted that, but Tegan and Sara have both said they are lesbians, but nobody calls their music "lesbian indie pop" do they?

it's just another stupid and pointless label people use, and just another reason for their haters to hate them. "lulz this band is christian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) they suck" "they sound exactly like some bands you listen to" "but they're christian so they're shit".


----------



## 4phan (Mar 28, 2009)

check out this awesome metallica cover...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> One thing I can't understand is the concept of christian metalcore. What exactly about it makes it christian? What sets it apart from other metalcore that constitutes having its own unique title? I mean, yeah sure, thats great that the musicians are christians and have noted that, but Tegan and Sara have both said they are lesbians, but nobody calls their music "lesbian indie pop" do they?
> 
> it's just another stupid and pointless label people use, and just another reason for their haters to hate them. "lulz this band is christian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) they suck" "they sound exactly like some bands you listen to" "but they're christian so they're shit".



Don't act like it's not the bands themselves that are continually overt about their christianity.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm talking about the music, not the people themselves. Hence why I didn't talk about them being 'overt about their christianity'.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2009)

Weeeell. If a christian offered you an apple and an atheist offered you an apple for the same price (and the same quality), which one would you take?

Either way, I don't like the entire nu-metalcore scene in general so I don't usually hate one over the other. I do avoid christian death/thrash metal, though.

And you're christian?


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Weeeell. If a christian offered you an apple and an atheist offered you an apple for the same price (and the same quality), which one would you take?



Their beliefs would not come into play with my decision, which would be based on appearance of the person. If the appearance was identical, and all other factors were identical, then I would do eeny-meeny-miny-mo. 
I don't understand what this has to do with my original queries though.



			
				Lucaniel said:
			
		

> Either way, I don't like the entire nu-metalcore scene in general so I don't usually hate one over the other. I do avoid christian death/thrash metal, though.



What is different musically about death/thrash played by non-christians that makes you choose it over death/thrash played by christians?



			
				Lucaniel said:
			
		

> And you're christian?



Yes, but I am not actively so. Again though, what does this have to do with my original queries?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2009)

> I don't understand what this has to do with my original queries though.



I was counting on you going "Well, the atheist's apple" so yeah. The apples are a metaphor for the music of the atheist and christian bands.



> What is different musically about death/thrash played by non-christians that makes you choose it over death/thrash played by christians?


 
It could be the same, but I like my metal when it's vilifying religion. Death metal promoting religion defeats the point. Even if all death bands aren't like Deicide, there is a general antipathy towards religion within the genre. I dislike religion in general, as you might have guessed. But I don''t say "xxx band is crap because they're christian", I just avoid them.



> Yes, but I am not actively so. Again though, what does this have to do with my original queries?



...what, so I can only ask a question if it's related to what you said? >_>


----------



## Trias (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, but Death Metal, as a whole genre, bears no personal vendetta against Religion. If you think so, you're gravely mistaken. 

 Btw, most of those who are into "I listen to/play Metal Music and I oppose religion!" crap are posers. I personally dislike religion as well, but what I dislike more is people who pose with their music. Hence why I refuse to listen retarded bands that oppose religions just because they have brains of rebellous 12 year old kids.

 Also, some of the most influental names of Death Metal were/are people that followed religions.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay. I've heard plenty of songs that vilify religion and are death metal. They seem quite common.

And my atheism and liking for metal are seriously completely unrelated. Hell, I've been generally atheist for years and I only got into metal five months ago. Plus I disliked death for the longest time.

However, aside from Deicide and Slayer, I haven't heard any truly moronic opposition to religion in metal. Though the whole fascination black metal has with satanism and christ-bashing gets annoying after a while.

Also, lol: name one.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Mar 28, 2009)

*Opeth* binge has officially commenced...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2009)

Going through _Blackwater Park_, are we?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 28, 2009)

Trias said:


> Sorry, but Death Metal, as a whole genre, bears no personal vendetta against Religion. If you think so, you're gravely mistaken.
> 
> Btw, most of those who are into "I listen to/play Metal Music and I oppose religion!" crap are posers. I personally dislike religion as well, but what I dislike more is people who pose with their music. Hence why I refuse to listen retarded bands that oppose religions just because they have brains of rebellous 12 year old kids.
> 
> Also, some of the most influental names of Death Metal were/are people that followed religions.



I like to JoJo pose with my music. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Trias (Mar 28, 2009)

You're a bad and incompetent person just cuz you're not me. Seriously, I hate God for being so unjust with every single human other than me. : (((


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 28, 2009)

One Piece Episode 394

Kinda new to metal so recommend me some bands


----------



## Charizard (Mar 28, 2009)

heavy metal is the shit! \m/


----------



## Lamb (Mar 29, 2009)

Edicius said:


> metal is shit! \m/



So true!


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 29, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Okay. I've heard plenty of songs that vilify religion and are death metal. They seem quite common.



A vast majority of death metal lyrics are concerned with gore and violence, or a cynical view upon mankind and it's failures. Satanic and anti-christian themes are nowhere near as common. Either you have explored very little of death metal, or are mistaking it with black metal.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 29, 2009)

I think the only real generalization that can be made about most death (and most other) metal bands lyrical content, is that it's angry


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> A vast majority of death metal lyrics are concerned with gore and violence, or a cynical view upon mankind and it's failures. Satanic and anti-christian themes are nowhere near as common. Either you have explored very little of death metal, or are mistaking it with black metal.



And part of that cynical view is a negative view of religion.

Nope, I definitely haven't mistaken some bands for black metal. I know the difference.

Well, of course they wouldn't be as common, since the first two basically take up all of death metal...anti-religious lyrics are probably fourth or fifth on most common themes. And since most bands don't focus entirely on them (excluding Deicide) they wouldn't show up as much.

Either way, to check the validity of my own statement, I advanced-searched M-A with filters of lyrical themes:anti-religion then anti-christianity and genre:death metal.

Got 457 results. Some might be blackened death metal, but I think I can safely claim that anti-religious lyrics are somewhat common.


----------



## Trias (Mar 29, 2009)

No they are not common. Brutal Death metal is commonly about gore and Technical Death metal is sometimes about gore, but other than those, Death Metal is commonly about cynicism and inquires human behaviour, mankinds failures, mistakes, emotional evolution, feelings of despair, etc.

 400 of those bands are probably no name small highschool death metal bands from Haiti.

 I personally don't think Death Metal is negative; one could think, for example, almost all of the Death's songs are negative... Yeah, they're all cynical, almost all of them tell abou evil human behaviours, or negative social things, even cancer. But Chuck had said "Even though they're all like that, there's hope beneath all of them." and that pretty much sums it up for me. You should also know that, as one of the biggest figures in the whole metal community, and as a person thought as "Father of Death Metal" and "One of the greatest metal minds" Chuck was a Jew. He did not practice it at all, but he was still jew. He tried so much to shake off that stupid "WE EAT UR BABIES!" poser image from the shoulders of Death Metal.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 29, 2009)

I wanna hear Haitian Death Metal.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 30, 2009)

I saw someone say ewww power metal dude pm is great.
Bands like sonata and axenstar are insane.
And CELLADOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! blast beats in pm hahaha yay


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 30, 2009)

oh yaya dat was meh

EWWW POWER METAL


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 30, 2009)

you dont like sonata arctica or firewind?


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe. The clues are hidden in my last post.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 30, 2009)

..... i ment have you tried the bands i listed??


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 30, 2009)

I have known both of those bands for years and listened through their whole discographies. And I have listened to albums by dozens of other power metal bands. Thus I came to the conclusion of ewwwww power metal.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 30, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Okay. *I've heard plenty of songs that vilify religion and are death metal. They seem quite common.
> *
> And my atheism and liking for metal are seriously completely unrelated. Hell, I've been generally atheist for years and I only got into metal five months ago. Plus I disliked death for the longest time.
> 
> ...



lolwut?

Also name one religious death metal legend? Chuck Schuldiner

And, to expand a point if i may: Very little death metal is vindictive and spiteful towards religion as a whole. The only ones off the top of my head that spring to mind are Deicide and Vital Remains (which have the Glenn Benton link anyway). Apart from that, death metal had always been obsessed with, well, death. Possessed used to sing about satan and the "seven gates", but that doesn't mean they oppose religion. Death (the band) started out obsessed with gore and death, before moving into more philosphical and poetic approach to song-writing. Fuck, not even Carcass attacked religion, they were against globalisation in their later days, but obsessed with pathology and surgery in the gorey days.

You will be hard pressed to find death metal outside of Deicide and Vital Remains that are blatantly anti-religion

Also, Slayer aren't death metal


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 30, 2009)

i love power metal!!!!!!!!!
xbob and vad and jens fo life hahaha


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 30, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Got 457 results. Some might be blackened death metal, but I think I can safely claim that anti-religious lyrics are somewhat common.



MA  holds 23222 bands listed as death metal. 457 of them (as you claim) are anti-religion/christian.

Do that math:

It comes to around 1.9%

How is that common?


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 30, 2009)

jordan r vs jens j????????
anybody?


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 30, 2009)

What are you on about?


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 30, 2009)

idk im bored i wanted to see if anyone thinks jens can take jordan


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 30, 2009)

what, in the bedroom? LOLOLOLOLOLO.

who's jens and jordan?


----------



## Trias (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry, but someone who calls power metal "EWWW" and then goes and listens to atonal down-pitched stupid growls about stuff like thousand living corpses raping polar bear rectum, knows simply not much about music.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 30, 2009)

lol polar bear


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Mar 30, 2009)

ive just discovered Bloodbath.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2009)

Bout time.


Still have yet to hear a whole album.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 30, 2009)

Trias said:


> Sorry, but someone who calls power metal "EWWW" and then goes and listens to atonal down-pitched stupid growls about stuff like thousand living corpses raping polar bear rectum, knows simply not much about music.



How do you come to that assumption?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 30, 2009)

can't say i like any power metal anymore, sadly. i just can't get into the whole power metal mentality anymore, it all sounds very boring to me and even though there's obviously big differences between how the bands sounds, in the big scheme of things power metal is mostly a very narrow genre or at the very least the sound is very limited to me nowadays. one of the reasons for this is probably because i used to be huge into power metal when i got into metal like 5-6 years ago and i listened to it a lot and now i'm just sick and tired of it and i just can't find any merits in it for me anymore. power metal to me is giddy and BABY METAL as pretentious and stupid as that might sound, but that obviously comes from my personal background. i also think power metal has some of the worst lyrics, like ever. i'm not a lyrics person gladly so that doesn't bother me to the extent it could bother some people.

well basically all im saying i also do find power metal kinda ewww but it can't be everyone's cup of tea. i'd like to say that i'm not hatin' on it or anything but i can't help but kind of think power metal is something you eventually have to get over but again, that greatly reflects my personal experience with it. but i just can't help it, i really don't want to be hatin' on anyone who likes it. my friend always says how power metal is something 16 years old kids listen to and for me it was like that too sooooo...

well excuse me im gonna go listen to some jazz and smoke a cigarette now 

ps some power metal bands do operate outside the norm of power metal but thats when you start seeing people labeling it as prog metal. though i mostly dont dig those bands either nowadays.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 31, 2009)

just finished listening to Phantom Limb by Pig Destroyer again, after a few months of not listening to it. Jesus, easily the best grindcore album of 2007, so fucking awesome and stupidly intense


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 31, 2009)

i've really been getting into master of puppets on a whole new level. such an amazingly composed album. jesus christ.

also, shameless plug for some friends of mine:



really heavy deathcore from my hometown.


----------



## Trias (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry, DS, but if you're not any different than those guys who say " Well, I listened to prog rock and stuff when I was younger, but you just have to get over with that kinda stuff. My head just can't get all those stuff anymore. I think it's something you have to eventually leave behind as you grow up, it's immature, it's babies' thing. Now I've found what true music is in Jazz. "

 Yes, it is not everyone's cup of tea, but I'm so sick of guys who think power metal is just a genre DnD nerds listen, or all the power metal bands are just carbon copies of Dragonforce. Even if you listened to Dragonforce when you were a DnD nerd and knew no other power-metal style.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 31, 2009)

Thing is, in my case it really isn't much different, unfortunately. My distaste for power metal completely comes from my personal background. Of course at this point I can only guess how I would feel about power metal had I not listened to it extensively back in the day but I kind of get a feeling I would have distaste for it still. But that would be more about prejudices because then I wouldn't have heard all the power metal I have. I don't think it's any more nerdier to listen to power metal than other types of metal or prog for that matter, prog can get nerdy as fuck but it's not something I imagine nerds listening to, same for power metal.

Also, I'm not sure if you are generalizing or talking about me specifically but I don't liken every power metal band to DragonForce, DragonForce are in a shit league of their own. There's plenty of much better power metal out there.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 31, 2009)

http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=488246


----------



## Audrey (Mar 31, 2009)

Anti-Christian, Satanic and anti-religious themes aren't extremely common in death metal, but there's definitely a lot of bands that use them, such as Morbid Angel. I don't mind Christian bands, but I have yet to actually hear a good black or death metal album with Christian themes.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 31, 2009)

i really only like one christian band, and that's probably a local hardcore band called redemption. great guys, but also really good sounding.

and various metalcore bands.

link to redemption...


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 31, 2009)

i hate core!
the only core bands i like would be jfac only for the genisis album and protest the hero cause there awsome


----------



## Trias (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 31, 2009)

Trias said:


> Sorry, DS, but if you're not any different than those guys who say " Well, I listened to prog rock and stuff when I was younger, but you just have to get over with that kinda stuff. My head just can't get all those stuff anymore. I think it's something you have to eventually leave behind as you grow up, it's immature, it's babies' thing. Now I've found what true music is in Jazz. "
> 
> Yes, it is not everyone's cup of tea, but I'm so sick of guys who think power metal is just a genre DnD nerds listen, or all the power metal bands are just carbon copies of Dragonforce. Even if you listened to Dragonforce when you were a DnD nerd and knew no other power-metal style.



My distaste for power metal comes simply from the fact that I don't enjoy the overall sound. It just doesn't really do anything for me. The lyrics don't bother me at all really, unless of course its DragonForce retardedness, but I'm not counting them in all this.

And I've told people who praise DragonForce that they are simply a very generic power metal band that play pretty much exact the same as hundreds who came before them, just a little bit faster.


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 31, 2009)

lol alot a bit faster bro
most old pm bands played 4/4 or 4/5
df plays 9/16!!!!!


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 1, 2009)

gothlink666 said:


> lol alot a bit faster bro
> most old pm bands played 4/4 or 4/5
> df plays 9/16!!!!!



Time signature? Since when has time signature affected tempo?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 1, 2009)

gothlink666 said:


> lol alot a bit faster bro
> most old pm bands played 4/4 or 4/5
> df plays 9/16!!!!!


face, meet palm.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 2, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> My distaste for power metal comes simply from the fact that I don't enjoy the overall sound. It just doesn't really do anything for me. The lyrics don't bother me at all really, unless of course its DragonForce retardedness, but I'm not counting them in all this.
> 
> And I've told people who praise DragonForce that they are simply a very generic power metal band that play pretty much exact the same as hundreds who came before them, just a little bit faster.



What part of the sound don't you like about power metal? Is it the major chords, higher pitch instrumentation and cleaner guitars? Or is it the upbeat tempos? 

There are some good power metal bands that manage to avoid the rut that power metal has itself stuck in. You might like DarkSun, a Spanish power metal act, in spite of them residing within the same genre as the likes of Saxon and DragonForce.

I admit, I listen to DragonForce simply because I enjoy the campiness. I have no illusions about their musicianship though.



destroy_musick said:


> Time signature? Since when has time signature affected tempo?



Apparently the moment that DragonForce fanboys learned what meter was...

Also, call me naive, but I'm fairly certain that DragonForce doesn't stray from the standard rock beat


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:
			
		

> Also, call me naive, but I'm fairly certain that DragonForce doesn't stray from the standard rock beat



ENDLESS BLAST BEATS DUDE


----------



## Trias (Apr 2, 2009)

Seriously, who had said that in the first place? It kinda become a meme here but I really forgot who had started it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2009)

i believe i said it referring to dragonforce quite a while ago.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2009)

Blast Beats and Endless solos?

My god; we've already forgotten.


----------



## Trias (Apr 2, 2009)

What were our other famous memes?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2009)

i think ENDLESS BLAST BEATS twas' our only one of notability.


----------



## KentaLjung (Apr 2, 2009)

What a suprise, dragonforce is the main subject in the powermetal discussion.


I'd say bands like Kamelot and Galneryus are miles ahead of dragonforce on all fronts, they need some more love in here.


----------



## Trias (Apr 2, 2009)

^ Obviously. Dragonforce is the bottom of what Power Metal can be.

 Galneryus, Kamelot, Blind Guardian, Gamma Ray, Helloween, Demons and Wizards, and MANY other bands simply curbstomp Dragonforce totally. Most of the said bands are much more technical than Dragonforce too, lol. Guitarists like Syu and Kai Hansen curbstomp Herman Li's guitarplaying, too. lol.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2009)

moar like RAMMA GAY, ammarite?


----------



## Trias (Apr 2, 2009)

Other bands play, Nanowar gay.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2009)

*Manowar?


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 2, 2009)

Never heard of Nanowar I'm presuming?


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 3, 2009)

Kamelot ahahahhahaahahahh


----------



## gothlink666 (Apr 3, 2009)

dude galneryus has my heart glorrious agresser


----------



## KentaLjung (Apr 5, 2009)

^
Yeah man, Galneryus only weakness would be the lyrics, but considering how everything else in their music is straight out awesome, I'm willing to look past some grammar mistakes, they are pretty good at it for being japanese after all. :]


----------



## gothlink666 (Apr 6, 2009)

there singr is leavin. so that will change


----------



## escamoh (Apr 6, 2009)

who's seen the global metal documentary?

i'm trying to get more of that chinese black metal band ritual day. that was some kickass stuff


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 6, 2009)

escamoh said:


> who's seen the global metal documentary?
> 
> i'm trying to get more of that chinese black metal band ritual day. that was some kickass stuff



i have Sky Lake, which i believe is their only full length


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 7, 2009)

Guys listen to the song in my sig. Its awesome


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2009)

Huh, I have that album. "Giles", "Unstoppable" and "So It Goes" are better, though the album itself is kinda overrated.

Unearth should get a decent screamer.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 7, 2009)

Unearth sucks.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 7, 2009)

The new Peste Noire album is fantastic and filthy. It's so French. HOOLIGAN BLACK METAL!!!


----------



## Sesha (Apr 7, 2009)

The French sure like their black metal.

Speaking of which. Anyone mind sending a link to the Amesoeurs album?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm waiting for new Nevermore album....

And Dream Theater is coming to my country, and they'll bring Cynic to.


----------



## Trias (Apr 7, 2009)

^ ... Fucking, AWESOME.

 Cynic + DT.... >< Gods!

 When will be they coming btw?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 7, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Huh, I have that album. "Giles", "Unstoppable" and "So It Goes" are better, though the album itself is kinda overrated.
> 
> Unearth should get a decent screamer.


You suck. The screamers voice is what makes the band that unique.


Cell said:


> Unearth sucks.



Stop post whoring/Spamming.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 7, 2009)

no, i was saying unearth sucks. i'll say it again, unearth sucks.

seriously, i can think of a ton of better metalcore out there. i KNOW of a ton of better metalcore out there. get into some 90s stuff. acrid, racetraitor, disembodied.


----------



## Jotacon (Apr 7, 2009)

What? Metal Thread. Why did I not look for you sooner?
Previous Page was superior, Power Metal is win. I just started listening to Gamma Ray like 3 days ago and I love them.
On Topic: I agree Unearth sucks.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2009)

You've got a few Power Metal fans in here, but you'll be overwhelmed with everything.

FOR THE HORDE GENTLEMEN


----------



## Jotacon (Apr 7, 2009)

I cannot be Overwhelmed! Power Metal is my favourite kind of Metal, but I like a bit of everything for the most part. I will remember this thread from now on though.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2009)

You will bow before the power of Prog/Avant/Whatthefuck Metal.


----------



## Jotacon (Apr 7, 2009)

Not Avant-Garde and WhattheFuck Metal! I don't mind some of it, but some of it is just completely not my taste. I have a friend who listens to it, but I am not sure I would go pick up an album.
I have a similiar feeling towards Prog, but I do like Opeth and Pain of Salvation. Ayreon is cool too.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, it's obviously not for a lot of people.  Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, Fantomas, and Kayo Dot are among my favorite bands -- from any genre, metal or not -- but they are not what most people envision as "metal."


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 7, 2009)

Cell said:


> no, i was saying unearth sucks. i'll say it again, unearth sucks.
> 
> seriously, i can think of a ton of better metalcore out there. i KNOW of a ton of better metalcore out there. get into some 90s stuff. acrid, racetraitor, disembodied.



Well I can't argue your opinion because frankly all of those bands you just stated sucks imo.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 7, 2009)

for one i doubt you even listened to them. and two, those bands started metalcore.


----------



## Jotacon (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think I've heard Fantomas, but Sleepytime Gorilla Museum I can say is good, just not my taste, kinda like you said. If I had to pick favourite bands it would be Metallica (cliche I know) and Blind Guardian. I like many kinds of music, but those two are constantly what I listen to.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2009)

Have you heard Arcturus?


----------



## Jotacon (Apr 7, 2009)

The name yes. The music no. What are they like?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, it varies; they started out as black metal, but became a more Avant-Garde/Symphonic Metal type deal.  Nothing too insane, but the music is pretty unique and atypical.  Lots of Keyboards and what have you.

La Masquerade Infernale and the Sham Mirrors are their two best, in my opinion.


----------



## Jotacon (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll give 'em a listen. I am always open to trying out something new, I'll listen to those two songs and give you my opinion.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds good.

Everyone needs to hear Arcturus.


----------



## Jotacon (Apr 7, 2009)

I like how you mentioned albums and I thought they were songs. I looked kind of foolish. I will probably give a more complete analysis later, but basically The songs I heard off of The Sham Mirror which Nightmare Heaven, Star-Crossed and Collapse Generation and I loved them. I particularly liked Star-Crossed because of the intro and Collapse Generation was just oozing with badass. Instrumentation was very good and had a good feeling overall.
On the flip side the songs I heard on La Masquearde Infernale (La Masquerade, The Chaos Path and Master of Disguise) were not great. They seemed a little weak to me and although interesting they didn't grab my attention. Maybe if I listen to the whole album my opinion will be swayed, but for now I will download The Sham Mirrors.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2009)

The Sham Mirrors is more... intense, in a metallic sense, than La Masquerade Infernale, but I think the latter is generally considered their best album.  I disagree, but I still love the album to bits.  

The Sham Mirrors is a very diverse album, though, so make sure to listen to all the songs.


----------



## ChaochroX (Apr 7, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You will bow before the power of Prog/Avant/Whatthefuck Metal.



Power Metal bows before no metal. Even if the other metal is better and defeats it, it will still fight on. For only then may it enter Valhalla, and in their hour of need Odin will send forth unto them the Berserker's Rage. HAIL, HAIL, HAIL AND KILL!!!!


----------



## Jotacon (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, it'll be on my MP3 Player tomorrow, of course it will take more than one listen through to accurately judge. 3 songs is usually a good indicator of how much I'll like an album, but I could have picked my favourite 3 first. If I really like The Sham Mirrors I'll get their other albums. Thanks for the recommendation though.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2009)

Not a problem.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 8, 2009)

Trias said:


> ^ ... Fucking, AWESOME.
> 
> Cynic + DT.... >< Gods!
> 
> When will be they coming btw?



01.july ...and because they only visit Hungary in the region, the concert will be in a bigger arena (15 - 20 000 people) than before (6000 people)..

And I hope they don't play "The spirit carries on" again(I like it but they got other ballads to) and make a bigger variety than the last 2 gigs.(they were very identical). I have faith in them


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> You suck. The screamers voice is what makes the band that unique.
> 
> 
> Stop post whoring/Spamming.



Uniquely _bad_, moar liek. 

Offering an opinion does not equate to spamming when you have so many posts that one more or one less doesn't make a difference. That's...everyone in this thread


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 8, 2009)

*Hypocrisy*'s re-recorded _Catch 22_ Album, is slick. I mean, slick.

I mean, _Enemies of Reality 2_.0 slick.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 8, 2009)

_Virus_ is Hypocrisy's best imo, with _Abducted_ in a close second. I thought _Catch 22_, both original and re-recorded, was pretty poor.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 8, 2009)

I appreciated what they were doing, and liked the first one.


Sarutobi_Sasuke


Radio show on...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, check out Obscura - Cosmogenesis

Ridiculously good death album.


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey does anyone know if it's Jeff Young or Dave Mustaine on the exit solo for "Set the World Afire"?


----------



## Caddy (Apr 9, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian knows what's up, Arcturus is the SHIT.

NP: Blind Guardian - Wizard's Crown


----------



## Caddy (Apr 9, 2009)

By the way, does anybody here listen to Gorod? Fucking awesome French Technical Death Metal band. Their new album is coming out this year, I'm so pumped!


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2009)

I have _Leading Vision_, it's pretty kickass. Gorod are one of the few tech death bands that know how to write a song as well as they can guitar-wank ;P

And don't double-post, edit.


----------



## Caddy (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the heads up. And yeah, Leading Vision is an awesome album.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 9, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I have _Leading Vision_, it's pretty kickass. Gorod are one of the few *tech death bands that know how to write a song as well as they can guitar-wank* ;P
> 
> And don't double-post, edit.



Decapitated's _Winds Of Creation_ and Cryptopsy's _None So Vile_ are also good at this.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

blasphemy made flesh > none so vile by sooooo much.

_so much._


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 10, 2009)

for serious?

None So Vile >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>any other tech death album, let alone other Cryptopsy albums.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 10, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> Decapitated's _Winds Of Creation_ and Cryptopsy's _None So Vile_ are also good at this.



I think you'll find The Unspoken King is Cryptopsy's greatest effort thus far...


















































































Also, Suffocation's _Pierced From Within_ is good tech-death


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> Decapitated's _Winds Of Creation_ and Cryptopsy's _None So Vile_ are also good at this.



Yep 

_Winds of Creation_ is one of my favourite death albums~


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 10, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> I think you'll find The Unspoken King is Cryptopsy's greatest effort thus far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O rly? 

To be honest, I didn't mind _Worship Your Demons_, but my main problem with the rest was that is was simply dull. I can listen to that style, they just need to make it more interesting. Obviously it has absolutely nothing on their previous work but yeah, had it's moments I guess.

/respect points went doowwwnn for not completely blasting the shit out of it

And as for Pierced From Within, that too


----------



## Audrey (Apr 10, 2009)

Atheist's _Unquestionable Presence_, Demilich's _Nespithe_ and Gorguts' _Obscura_ are the best technical death metal albums if you ask me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2009)

i'm down with nu-cryptopsy, as i don't have a huge problem with deathcore.


----------



## saruichi (Apr 10, 2009)

About the only power metal I realllly LOOOOOVE (yes LOOOOOVE) is Sonata Arctica. (And I think that's mostly because I like Tony Kakko's voice.) The rest of it is really.... cheesy at times, no offense.

I've tried to get into prog but haven't gotten much further than Ayreon. Whatthefuck is a good description for prog metal though. I find myself saying that ALOT when listening to Opeth or Pain of Salvation.... Ayreon's more like, "OMG THAT'S GENIUS!" *snaps fingers*

I've been on a Turisas kick over the last few weeks. I picked up the "A Finnish Summer With Turisas" DVD (Along with Children of Bodom - Hate Crew Deathroll, lol I've been on a horrible CoB kick too >.<;;;; ) last time I went to the record store. (And... I really don't like them that much but some of Norther's songs get stuck in my head... I've also been trying to get into Ensiferum and Wintersun, sort of.)


----------



## Trias (Apr 10, 2009)

You think Power Metal is cheesy and you listen to one of the cheesiest ones? Great


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 10, 2009)

saruichi said:


> About the only power metal I realllly LOOOOOVE (yes LOOOOOVE) is Sonata Arctica. (And I think that's mostly because I like Tony Kakko's voice.) *The rest of it is really.... cheesy at times*, no offense.
> 
> I've tried to get into prog but haven't gotten much further than Ayreon. Whatthefuck is a good description for prog metal though. I find myself saying that ALOT when listening to Opeth or Pain of Salvation.... Ayreon's more like, "OMG THAT'S GENIUS!" *snaps fingers*
> 
> *I've been on a Turisas kick over the last few weeks*. I picked up the "A Finnish Summer With Turisas" DVD (Along with Children of Bodom - Hate Crew Deathroll, lol I've been on a horrible CoB kick too >.<;;;; ) last time I went to the record store. (And... I really don't like them that much but some of Norther's songs get stuck in my head... I've also been trying to get into Ensiferum and Wintersun, sort of.)



lulz


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2009)

turisas suck, go listen to your faggy d&d metal in your basement.

i'll stick with my dark as fuck 90s metalcore/grind. seriously, there needs to be less power metal talk in this thread.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 10, 2009)

lol, theres barely any, actually, compared to say, avant-garde metal talk


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2009)

every time i come in here it's a discussion, no, FIGHT about power metal. it's always the same thing. one side goes "power metal isn't generic, blah blah" and the other side goes "power metal is cheesy, blah blah".


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 10, 2009)

POWER METAL IS THE BEST GENRE EVER! NOW SHUT UP AND GET ON YOUR DRAGON!


----------



## Lamb (Apr 10, 2009)

BECAUSE TONIGHT WE DINE IN HELL!


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 10, 2009)

Orchestra Phantasma by Vicious Hairy Mary is part circus, part gypsy, and part metal. They were introduced to me through my drama teacher and they remind me very much of Sleepytime Gorilla Museum.

 I'm having a hard time finding their album Orchestra Phantasma online.


----------



## escamoh (Apr 11, 2009)

the new devin townsend album has leaked

it's alright so far, but then again he said this one was supposed to be an "appetizer" for what's to come

also, uploading it so anyone who wants it just ask


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 11, 2009)

Viking Metal is superior to everything.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 11, 2009)

escamoh said:


> the new devin townsend album has leaked
> 
> it's alright so far, but then again he said this one was supposed to be an "appetizer" for what's to come
> 
> also, uploading it so anyone who wants it just ask



Me!

Please.


----------



## Caddy (Apr 11, 2009)

did somebody say AVANTGARDE METAL?!

*blows load talking about maudlin of the Well*

btw their new album is supposed to come out soon, hopefully it's more like motW and less like Kayo Suck, er, Kayo Dot


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 11, 2009)

i've been listening to a ton burn the preist lately. sooooo good.


----------



## saruichi (Apr 11, 2009)

Cell said:


> turisas suck, go listen to your faggy d&d metal in your basement.



lol  

Wow, my post made very little sense, looking back in retrospect. I admit though, Sonata Arctica has less cheesy moments than most power metal bands, but dear god, "Fullmoon" is soooo cheesy it's LOL. (That sentence should have read "Some of you might think they are cheesy, but I don't think Sonata is that cheesy. Other power metal bands are cheesier." If that makes more sense lol failboat time now.)

What's so bad about Turisas?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been recently introduced to Decapitated and Suffocation.Me like <3
Oh and some german prog-metal band called Vanden Plas.Quite good.


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 12, 2009)

No one cares about Australian avant garde circus metal


----------



## Trias (Apr 12, 2009)

Dream Theater and Cynic are in Istanbul, in 4 of July...

 I'm speechless.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 12, 2009)

Now that's magic.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> Orchestra Phantasma by Vicious Hairy Mary is part circus, part gypsy, and part metal. They were introduced to me through my drama teacher and they remind me very much of Sleepytime Gorilla Museum.
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding their album Orchestra Phantasma online.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2009)

Trias said:


> Dream Theater and Cynic are in Istanbul, in 4 of July...
> 
> I'm speechless.



And they're coming back to europe in fall with Opeth..I sure hope they'll visit a neighbour country.

Oh and I definitly give you a summary of the 01.july concert...if I still can get tickets


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I found it; I have it; I love it.
> 
> FUCK YEAH INTERNET



Pass   it!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2009)

BUT ARE YOU WORTHY?


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 12, 2009)

I AM WORTHY!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2009)

And thus you are.


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 12, 2009)

> I found it; I have it; I love it.
> 
> FUCK YEAH INTERNET



I can has?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 12, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I found it; I have it; I love it.
> 
> FUCK YEAH INTERNET



May I have it ?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> I can has?





mystictrunks said:


> May I have it ?



take take take

my god

[coming right up]


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 13, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I found it; I have it; I love it.
> 
> FUCK YEAH INTERNET



man, ive been tooting their horn for a few months now to my friends. I got all three of their albums


----------



## Sesha (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm intrigued.

Mind passing it my way?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> man, ive been tooting their horn for a few months now to my friends. I got all three of their albums



Are they as good as the one we were talking about?


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2009)

?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 13, 2009)

crowbar and dystopia; the perfect bands for how i feel right now. angry, misanthropic, pissed off, etc...


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ea, Lord Of The Deep, Burzums greatest track!?!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 15, 2009)

Nah, Dunkelheit


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 15, 2009)

so i was watching Metal: A Headbanger's Journey yesterday and it occured to me: this thread could make quite possibly the most definitive metal mix CD ever. Seriously, 15 minutes to cover each main metal subgenre (heavy, power, nwobhm, death, black, grindcore, industrial, glam, groove, stoner, nu, thrash, speed etc etc), im sure we have the knowledge between us all

Then i remembered, this is the Metal thread, it could never work, we'd just bitch about the omission of a certain genre, the inclusion of a certain genre, and then the particular bands belonging in said genre

fuck


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol, Dave...

I think everybody's already followed that line of thought 

Why is NWoBHM a separate genre to heavy anyway? And glam should not be covered 

I'm doing it already


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 15, 2009)

Just caught a Static X show last night. They were pretty damn good.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 15, 2009)

A W S M F O X said:


> Ea, Lord Of The Deep, Burzums greatest track!?!!?!?!?!?!





Skeksis said:


> Nah, Dunkelheit



"Det som en gang var" from _Hvis lyset tar oss_ is actually the best answer.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2009)

Audrey said:


> "Det som en gang var" from _Hvis lyset tar oss_ is actually the best answer.



I was going to say that, but I thought it would nullified by the fatc that HLTO is the only Burzum album I have


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 15, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> so i was watching Metal: A Headbanger's Journey yesterday and it occured to me: this thread could make quite possibly the most definitive metal mix CD ever. Seriously, 15 minutes to cover each main metal subgenre (heavy, power, nwobhm, death, black, grindcore, industrial, glam, groove, stoner, nu, thrash, speed etc etc), im sure we have the knowledge between us all
> 
> Then i remembered, this is the Metal thread, it could never work, we'd just bitch about the omission of a certain genre, the inclusion of a certain genre, and then the particular bands belonging in said genre
> 
> fuck



Well, we could have a "tr00" metal mix, and a regular one.


----------



## Trias (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, maybe we REALLY should do a ultimate metal mix and then pimp it.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> so i was watching Metal: A Headbanger's Journey yesterday and it occured to me: this thread could make quite possibly the most definitive metal mix CD ever. Seriously, 15 minutes to cover each main metal subgenre (heavy, power, nwobhm, death, black, grindcore, industrial, glam, groove, stoner, nu, thrash, speed etc etc), im sure we have the knowledge between us all
> 
> Then i remembered, this is the Metal thread, it could never work, we'd just bitch about the omission of a certain genre, the inclusion of a certain genre, and then the particular bands belonging in said genre
> 
> fuck



Do want!....I'll provide you with wedding rock.....


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 15, 2009)

Trias said:


> Wow, maybe we REALLY should do a ultimate metal mix and then pimp it.



i know right! 

I guess as mod i _should_ organise it, y'know get volunteers to grab songs for particular genre's etc

As well as discuss what genre's to include. Thing is, im worried people will bitch that some genre's will be included (mainly nu-metal, glam metal and industrial) and other sub-sub-genres won't be (goregrind can be blanketed with grindcore for instance, same with tech death being blanketed with just death)

God damn it


----------



## Trias (Apr 15, 2009)

We should first conclude the genres that's gonna be in, yeah. Some sub-genres should need a lesser time than others, I mean, nu-metal should not have as much time as black metal, and black metal should not have as much time as death metal, for example, imho. Of course, it's not like we'll be able to find songs to fit 15 min time limit perfectly, so it's better if we do it with songs limit, 3 song for heavy metal genre for example, with each song accepted as 4-6 mins.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes; I think a list would be the backbone for it -- list how far we want to subdivide, or what we want to include within each genre.  We obviously can't narrow it down too far, but we also need a bit of division, as we have only a limited song number for each one.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 15, 2009)

Trias said:


> We should first conclude the genres that's gonna be in, yeah. Some sub-genres should need a lesser time than others, I mean, nu-metal should not have as much time as black metal, and black metal should not have as much time as death metal, for example, imho. Of course, it's not like we'll be able to find songs to fit 15 min time limit perfectly, so it's better if we do it with songs limit, 3 song for heavy metal genre for example, with each song accepted as 4-6 mins.



See, i was thinking equal time for all genres we choose, otherwise its gonna cause arguments as, in your example, why can't black metal have the same time as death metal?

In terms of genre division, my thoughts were to keep with blankets of the biggest scenes, ie:

ie: death, black, groove, thrash, doom, heavy, nwobh, grind, speed, stoner, sludge are all good

goregrind, brutal death metal, nsbm, symphonic black metal etc aren't

make any sense?

Also, the 15 minute time is just a rough estimate, no one is going to bust a nut if a genre goes into 16 minutes


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 15, 2009)

No Prog or Avant? 

And, black metal might be hard, because 15 minutes is an average song length.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 15, 2009)

it was only an example XD



Is the "metal genealogy" chart i found (obviously some can be omitted off the bat) but we can also think about adding avant-garde and the like


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2009)

ehmm Meshuggah prog-metal?...it can be added to the avant-garde(most people say it is)...


----------



## Trias (Apr 15, 2009)

Meshuggah is avant-garde, but it can easily be thought as progressive. Genres are very similar.

 But calling Opeth Gothic metal is just plain lol.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 15, 2009)

i didn't make the chart 

But it gives an idea of the kind of thing i mean in terms of genre differentiation


----------



## Witch King (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey guys! ho is fan of AFTER FOREVER?!

My favorite song is Dreamflight!? freaking awesome Nightfly!


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2009)

Bloody chart...take off DEP and put in Converge


----------



## Trias (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol Dillinger Escape Plan.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2009)

And Children of Bodom is under thrash, fools. Everyone knows they go in power or scandanavian.

Plus wtf is pop metal  Ultimate diss to a metal band, I guess.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 15, 2009)

lol pancaeks.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 15, 2009)

If we're actually doing this metal compilation thingy, contact me via MSN so that I can assist with the black metal portion. d_m, that means you.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 15, 2009)

crowbar has been on repeat for 3 days. every album for 3 days.

needless to say i've came a lot.


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't see Viking Metal on that list either.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 16, 2009)

Since when was Cradle Of Filth Norwegian?


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 16, 2009)

Who fucking knows man....some mysterious shit.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, according to wikipedia (lolololol) we have:

Sub-Genres:
Avant-garde metal - Black metal - Death metal - Doom metal - Glam metal - Gothic metal - Groove metal - Power metal - Progressive metal - Speed metal - Stoner metal - Symphonic metal - Thrash metal - Viking metal

Fusion-Genres:
Alternative metal - Christian metal - Crust punk - Drone metal - Folk metal - Funk metal - Grindcore - Grunge - Industrial metal - Metalcore - Neo-classical metal - Nu metal - Post-metal - Rap metal - Sludge metal

To be honest, i think their list is most definitive in what we should include genre wise. Problem is that it's 29 lists, which if we were to go with the 15 minute standard would equate to 435 minutes of metal madness. That's 7 hours and 15 minutes XD

Definetely need to time this out properly. My thought is, main sub-genres get most time, where as the fusion stuff gets maybe 7 - 10 minutes? Depending on the average song length


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 16, 2009)

7 hours of pure glory WINNER.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2009)

Opeth goth metal?

That's a fucking insult!


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 16, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Opeth goth metal?
> 
> That's a fucking *insult*!



To Opeth or goth metal?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2009)

iRob said:


> To Opeth or goth metal?



Opeth of course


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 16, 2009)

^
I didn't expect any other answer

I remember people writing on the mtv2 sms wall(lol),that Korn is the best goth metal band.....


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> Ok, according to wikipedia (lolololol) we have:
> 
> Sub-Genres:
> Avant-garde metal - Black metal - Death metal - Doom metal - Glam metal - Gothic metal - Groove metal - Power metal - Progressive metal - Speed metal - Stoner metal - Symphonic metal - Thrash metal - Viking metal
> ...



Well, you could easily slim it down by getting rid of a fair few of the genres, especially where there's little difference between genres (Rap metal, Nu Metal), or the term is superfluous (Christian metal, Gothic metal, Viking metal). You could also rule out various genres that are only slightly involved in metal (Grunge, Crust Punk).

@Opeth = Gothic: I don't really see that as an insult. Sure, Opeth is highly progressive, but their style and lyrical themes are highly Gothic. Sure they don't look like your average mall goth, but that doesn't mean they don't fit into the ideals of a Gothic band.


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 16, 2009)

Leaving VIKING METAL out is ridiculous. 


Like......BATHORY.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

He means how christian metal is basically alt-metal but gets labelled separately due to irrelevant things like the bands' beliefs and viking metal is usually just melo-death or power with a viking fetish, somehow putting it in a different group.

The aforementioned two are separate because of superfluous things, as opposed to being separate because of different musical characteristics.

I'm not entirely sure about the gothic tag being superfluous, though. I don't know what else we'd put some of those bands into.

Opeth aren't gothic é_é even if their style and lyrical themes are close to gothic, it's irrelevant in face of the fact that their music makes them unclassifiable as anything other than progressive.


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 16, 2009)

You would have SOME examples from genres though leaving out INFLUENTIAL shit out renders the thing pointless in a sense.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 16, 2009)

Bathory is black metal. So it would be included in the black metal part. Viking metal is not a legitimate sub-genre, because, like Lucaniel said, its just melodic death metal and power metal bands whose lyrical themes revolve around vikings.


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you even fucking listened to Bathory? They are not just "Black Metal" you dickhead.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 16, 2009)

lay off the tone and try to construct an argument.

Calling him a dickhead isn't really countering his point is it


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 16, 2009)

His ignorance countered his point instantly.

He has based his views on another persons who were not RIGHT. Listen to somethng before deciding what they are.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

A W S M F O X said:


> Leaving VIKING METAL out is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Like......BATHORY.



If you can define a sound for Viking Metal, without saying any variation of "about Viking stuff" or naming a bunch of various genres in which Viking Metal bands play, go right ahead.

@thread: I'm a little confused about that list. How is Stoner Metal not a fusion genre, doesn't it pull its sound from a combination of doom metal and Psychedlic rock?


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 16, 2009)

Then correct him rather than being a complete douche about it. This entire mix CD won't work unless we actually discuss our arguments. Flaming each other is just gonna be bollock all at the end of the day

Even i admit there are some points in viking metal that are uniquely used in its sound, so i dont think it should be dismissed either


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 16, 2009)

Lamb said:


> @thread: I'm a little confused about that list. How is Stoner Metal not a fusion genre, doesn't it pull its sound from a combination of doom metal and Psychedlic rock?



Because they aren't really fused

It's doom metal crossed with rock and roll, blues and psychadelia rather than a complete mix of 2 (or more) genres

Least, thats how i see it


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 16, 2009)

A W S M F O X said:


> His ignorance countered his point instantly.
> 
> He has based his views on another persons who were not RIGHT. Listen to somethng before deciding what they are.



Who's views am I basing mine on?

I've listened to _Under The Sign Of The Black Mark_ and _Blood Fire Death_, and both sounded pretty black metal-ish to me. Blood Fire Death had a more epic and slightly thrashy tone to it, but still black metal.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> Because they aren't really fused
> 
> It's doom metal crossed with rock and roll, blues and psychadelia rather than a complete mix of 2 (or more) genres
> 
> Least, thats how i see it



Then what makes Sludge metal a fusion?


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 16, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Then what makes Sludge metal a fusion?



stoner and hardcore punk


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

You tryin' to discredit stoner metal, Lamb?

Lamb, meet bullet. 

Sludge is doom + hardcore, afaik.


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, well those albums were BEFORE they changed to viking metal, Hellhammer and Twilight Of The Gods are the first real "Viking metal" albums made, I agree that alot of other Viking Metal stuff is other genres with different vocals but Bathory are essential for at least ONE or two Viking metal tracks as I'd say those are the most unique. 

Other than that everyones right SORRY I CLEARLY JIZZ ALL NIGHT OVER BATHORY EXCUSE MY RANTING AND BLIND RAGE I will be quiet.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> stoner and hardcore punk


But it also has a lot of blues rock and heavy metal inflections, beyond just simple classifications of fusion, and almost no psychedelic principles (which kinda discredits any stoner reference =3)


Lucaniel said:


> You tryin' to discredit stoner metal, Lamb?
> 
> Lamb, meet bullet.
> 
> Sludge is doom + hardcore, afaik.



I'm trying to discredit the idea that there is a real difference between "Real" and "Fusion" genres D:


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 16, 2009)

but all this discrediting bollocks is what im trying to avoid

Classification is fine, but it quickly falls into line with semantics which im deathly trying to avoid with this entire project. There is no difference, given that every single genre of music is just fused or influenced by various other types anyway. Heavy metal was just blues meets hard rock in the beginning anyway.

It's a case of either we choose which genres to pick, which to omit, what genres get how much time etc etc

So in order to work that out, some nitpicking has to take place D:


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

"Real" is either an innovation or the combination of some many influences that no single genre can take a large amount of credit or have an overwhelming influence.

"Fusion" is generally 1+1. Lots of outside influence, two genres can usually take huge credit.

Either way, if you don't get some Kyuss on there Imma rape you.

_Oh sunshine 
though love and beauty pass me by 
Should I waste my time? 
In your valley, beneath your skies, 
(Oh) I am home. _

pek


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

I like post-Kyuss bands better 

/is totally rocking his _QOTSA_ shirt 

THOUGH KYUSS'S COVER OF "INTO THE VOID" WOULD BE A BADASS ADDITION


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

Lamb said:


> I like post-Kyuss bands better
> 
> /is totally rocking his _QOTSA_ shirt
> 
> THOUGH KYUSS'S COVER OF "INTO THE VOID" WOULD BE A BADASS ADDITION







I haven't heard quite a few of the essential stoner bands like Electric Wizard, etc, so I can't really take you up on that, but Kyuss is waaaay better than QOTSA


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I haven't heard quite a few of the essential stoner bands like Electric Wizard, etc, so I can't really take you up on that, but Kyuss is waaaay better than QOTSA



you wish 

Homme is a much better singer than Garcia is! 

And I wasn't refering to post-Kyuss as in bands that were made by all the former Kyuss members, I don't know shit about Stoner metal beyond Kyuss and Electric Wizard and whatever d_M has pimped


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

I've heard some of Unida, Mondo Generator, Slo Burn, etc. which are mostly Kyuss' children bands, and none of them compare.

Homme doesn't have soul  Garcia had _soul_ in spades. 

And even if that's contentious, all the instrumentalists of Kyuss > their QOTSA counterparts :ho except Homme, 'cause, y'know, he was in Kyuss. So yeah.

Plus I don't think QOTSA have anything like the chilled-out jams of "Apothecaries' Weight", "Space Cadet" or the latter part of "Whitewater" :ho

Though I really need to listen to QOTSA again, and with more attention.


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 16, 2009)

I say we select maybe a few songs from Bathory albums at least, they are are the most unique sounding I'd say maybe a Storm track from Nordavind?


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

Dude, Mondo Generator is hardly a Kyuss child band. 

Homme has soul. His soulful voice is just more a long the lines of a sultry seducer. Where as Garcia has the voice of a soulful piece of sandpaper 

as for chilled out jams: "I Was A Teenage Handmodel", "Auto Pilot", "In the Fade", "I Never Came", "You Got A Killer Scene There, Man", "Running Joke"


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, and with the seducer voice it's not got the raw emotion of Garcia. 

So I youtubed a few of those, and they're nowhere near as good as the aforementioned Kyuss counterparts.  I always thought of QOTSA as the diluted version of Kyuss, and this seems to prove it. 

Each to his own, meh.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

If by diluted you mean almost nothing alike, sure


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

OH WE'RE GONNA USE THAT STRATEGY ARE WE?

DOUCHE TIME!

di·lute  (d-lt, d-)
tr.v. di·lut·ed, di·lut·ing, di·lutes
1. To make thinner or less concentrated by adding a liquid such as water.
2. To lessen the force, strength, purity, or brilliance of, especially by admixture.
3. To decrease the value of (shares of stock) by increasing the total number of shares.
adj.
Weakened; diluted.



But really, when I hear QOTSA I hear something that sounds kinda like Kyuss, but without the force or the edge.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> OH WE'RE GONNA USE THAT STRATEGY ARE WE?
> 
> DOUCHE TIME!
> 
> ...



not to mention a much larger emphasis on psychedelia, a large amount of punk inflections, and a more experimental take on music. So much to the point that it has very little in common with stoner rock/metal, with exception to some of their earlier works.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

Lamb said:


> not to mention a much larger emphasis on psychedelia, a large amount of punk inflections, and a more experimental take on music. So much to the point that it has very little in common with stoner rock/metal, with exception to some of their earlier works.



I don't hear much experimentation or psychedelia  But there's nothing to be gained from arguing using only what I heard from a few songs.

Which album is the most psychedelic/experimental?


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 16, 2009)

A W S M F O X said:


> I say we select maybe a few songs from Bathory albums at least, they are are the most unique sounding I'd say maybe a Storm track from Nordavind?



I want to avoid having an artist appear twice. Given the scale of genres we want to cover, it wouldn't make logistical sense anyhow


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh and d_m don't always stick in the hackneyed old "classics" of every genre. Good new shit will probably be more worthwhile, since every metalhead the noobs we're supposedly giving this mixtape will encounter will recommend them.

So when grind comes along put in some Pig Destroyer 

But you should put in at least one Kyuss track. I recommend "Demon Cleaner".


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 16, 2009)

im not going to be responsible for what goes in. Not for most of it anyway

i'll probably just take the grindcore side and any other place people would like my input


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Oh and d_m don't always stick in the hackneyed old "classics" of every genre. Good new shit will probably be more worthwhile, since every metalhead the noobs we're supposedly giving this mixtape will encounter will recommend them.
> 
> So when grind comes along put in some Pig Destroyer
> 
> *But you should put in at least one Kyuss track. I recommend "Demon Cleaner".*



I c wat u did thar. 

Also, the most psychedelic album is _Rated R_. The album they experimented the most on is _Lullabies to Paralyze_, though they basically just tried to use 70's and 80's influences to make a completely different sound (it didn't work out perfectly as the first half of the album, with exception to the intro track, is pretty much awful, but once they get into stuff like _I Never Came_, it gets better ). Typically though, the QotSA album you should start with is _Songs for the Deaf_.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Oh and d_m don't always stick in the hackneyed old "classics" of every genre. Good new shit will probably be more worthwhile, since every metalhead the noobs we're supposedly giving this mixtape will encounter will recommend them.
> 
> So when grind comes along put in some Pig Destroyer
> 
> But you should put in at least one Kyuss track. I recommend "Demon Cleaner".



I'd say Pig Destroyer are a given anyway. Since Nasum are gone, they have pretty much been at the forefront of modern grindcore.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 16, 2009)

A W S M F O X said:


> I don't see Viking Metal on that list either.



cause viking metal sucks.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

Lamb said:


> I c wat u did thar.
> 
> Also, the most psychedelic album is _Rated R_. The album they experimented the most on is _Lullabies to Paralyze_, though they basically just tried to use 70's and 80's influences to make a completely different sound (it didn't work out perfectly as the first half of the album, with exception to the intro track, is pretty much awful, but once they get into stuff like _I Never Came_, it gets better ). Typically though, the QotSA album you should start with is _Songs for the Deaf_.


I don't see what I did there...

"Demon Cleaner" is not their best song, but it's short enough not to take up too much space will still comprising a third of the stoner portion by estimates. It's anthemic, catchy, accessible and overall very good. It's also the first Kyuss song I ever heard.

And alright, I'll start with _Songs for the Deaf_.


Skeksis said:


> I'd say Pig Destroyer are a given anyway. Since Nasum are gone, they have pretty much been at the forefront of modern grindcore.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> *Oh and d_m don't always stick in the hackneyed old "classics" of every genre. Good new shit will probably be more worthwhile*, since every metalhead the noobs we're supposedly giving this mixtape will encounter will recommend them.
> 
> *So when grind comes along put in some Pig Destroyer*



By that advice, Pig Destroyer won't be going in then 

I've already picked out my idea for the grindcore tracks anyway


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I don't see what I did there...
> 
> "Demon Cleaner" is not their best song, but it's short enough not to take up too much space will still comprising a third of the stoner portion by estimates. It's anthemic, catchy, accessible and overall very good. It's also the first Kyuss song I ever heard.
> 
> And alright, I'll start with _Songs for the Deaf_.



YOU CHOSE A SONG WRITTEN BY JOSHUA HOMME! ADMIT IT YOU SUBCONSCIOUSLY ADMITTED HIS SONG WRITING AND ARRANGING ABILITY IS MASTERFUL!


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

Lamb said:


> YOU CHOSE A SONG WRITTEN BY JOSHUA HOMME! ADMIT IT YOU SUBCONSCIOUSLY ADMITTED HIS SONG WRITING AND ARRANGING ABILITY IS MASTERFUL!





> *"Demon Cleaner" is not their best song*



Huh, you kinda caught me out, but not by much.

But I have nothing against Homme, I just think Garcia's better.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Huh, you kinda caught me out, but not by much.
> 
> But I have nothing against Homme, I just think Garcia's better.



First, John Garcia was only really the singer of Kyuss. Second, almost all of his post-Kyuss stuff isn't worth mentioning.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

Lamb said:


> First, John Garcia was only really the singer of Kyuss. Second, almost all of his post-Kyuss stuff isn't worth mentioning.



That doesn't matter to me, though. Garcia is still one of my favourite vocalists. 

I don't see why you think you'll be able to persuade me to like Homme more or something, Lamb, preferences aren't meant to be argued with.

And also: if Garcia is less prolific and consistent outside of Kyuss and I love his voice, he's obviously going to win over Homme, even if he's more prolific and consistent in general because I don't really like his voice.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> That doesn't matter to me, though. Garcia is still one of my favourite vocalists.
> 
> I don't see why you think you'll be able to persuade me to like Homme more or something, Lamb, preferences aren't meant to be argued with.
> 
> And also: if Garcia is less prolific and consistent outside of Kyuss and I love his voice, he's obviously going to win over Homme, even if he's more prolific and consistent in general because I don't really like his voice.



Actually Brant Bjork is probably the most prolific member of Kyuss. 

And while preferences aren't changeable, this is a forum for expression as well. I'm not actively trying to change your opinion, but am instead expressing mine as a counter point to yours.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Actually Brant Bjork is probably the most prolific member of Kyuss.
> 
> And while preferences aren't changeable, this is a forum for expression as well. I'm not actively trying to change your opinion, but am instead expressing mine as a counter point to yours.



Well, okay. I've only heard one of his newer projects and I can't remember their names 

I see. Okay, then.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2009)

WAS IT BRANT BJORK AND THE BROS?

and you've never heard Fu Manchu?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2009)

Lamb said:


> WAS IT BRANT BJORK AND THE BROS?
> 
> and you've never heard Fu Manchu?



Oh I have heard one of Fu Manchu's songs..."Hung Out to Dry"...?

Actually, I checked and it was a solo album. It was, however, called 'Brant Bjork and the Operators', so you can see my confusion  

I heard "Hinda65" off it.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 17, 2009)

A W S M F O X said:


> I say we select maybe a few songs from Bathory albums at least, they are are the most unique sounding I'd say maybe a Storm track from Nordavind?



Bathory is way more original than he is unique, since so many bands directly copied his musical style, although his music was based largely off of Venom at times anyway, including ripping off "Don't Burn the Witch" by Venom on his song "Born for Burning." I'd say that the seminal Bathory song is "Woman of Dark Desires," and that's the one that should probably be included on this compilation if it happens.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 17, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> Bathory is black metal. So it would be included in the black metal part. Viking metal is not a legitimate sub-genre, because, like Lucaniel said, its just melodic death metal and power metal bands whose lyrical themes revolve around vikings.



Hello, listen to _Hammerheart_ or any of Bathory's Viking albums and tell me they have anything to do with power metal, black metal or melodic death metal. He completely changed musical styles after _Blood Fire Death_, which was his last outing that had anything to do with black metal.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDpc-831GPs[/YOUTUBE]

As a style of music, traditional Viking metal has little to do with melodic death metal bands like Amon Amarth or the Viking/power metal bands like later Ensiferum that most people associate with that style of music. The defining characteristics are the particularly unique epic style, choruses and gang singing and modified type of galloping music based partially on thrash and NWOBHM.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2009)

Are there enough Viking metal bands to form a valid subgenre?


----------



## Audrey (Apr 17, 2009)

There are actually quite a few, including Bathory, Moonsorrow, Morrigan, later Graveland, early Enslaved, Falkenbach, Windir, early Borknagar, early Vintersorg, M?negarm, Kampfar, Isengard, Folkearth, Forefather, XIV Dark Centuries, ?smegin, Himinbj?rg, Ereb Altor, etc. Although genres of music aren't determined by the amount of bands that play them anyway.


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 17, 2009)

Bathory

Enslaved

Storm

Isengard

Those are what I consider the best.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 17, 2009)

As far as i'm concerned, this is going ahead. I just need to find a way where we can all discuss and unanimously agree on what genre's to omit from the list i made earlier.

But before any of that, i need to get a count of who is going to take part. Given i really need people whom know about their chosen genre's, so a broad range of people is needed.

Oh yeah, im also thinking of including traditional heavy metal (which will cover NWOBH as well, seeing as that was a movement rather than a genre) and possibly "early metal" so that acts like Blue Cheer and Deep Purple can find their way in as, to me at least, they are vitally important when talking about metal as a whole


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2009)

Audrey said:


> There are actually quite a few, including Bathory, Moonsorrow, Morrigan, later Graveland, early Enslaved, Falkenbach, Windir, early Borknagar, early Vintersorg, M?negarm, Kampfar, Isengard, Folkearth, Forefather, XIV Dark Centuries, ?smegin, Himinbj?rg, Ereb Altor, etc. Although genres of music aren't determined by the amount of bands that play them anyway.



Only one of those I even know _of_ is Moonsorrow, and as far as I remember they play black/folk metal...

Well, you've crushed me with obscurity. I'll surrender the argument. 

@d_m - I've got no in-depth knowledge  So aside from my "stipulations" I can't contribute much, though when you get around to collecting songs, if you need some I may have them and I can put them on mediafire or something.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 17, 2009)

well thats another obstacle, is when people send me the tracks i need them to be uniform in regards to bit rate, encode type and the like

Im guessing everyone will be happy with 192kbs mp3's though, if we went 320kbs with the 8 plus hours we'd no doubt get in there some where, we'd take up WAY too much space.

Ugh, i can see this project giving me a head ache


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 17, 2009)

Viking metal is almost a synonym to folk metal. Depends on the style though.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 17, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Only one of those I even know _of_ is Moonsorrow, and as far as I remember they play black/folk metal...
> 
> Well, you've crushed me with obscurity. I'll surrender the argument.



Wut? Only a few of those are obscure. I'm surprised you've heard of Moonsorrow but not Windir, Bathory, Falkenbach, Graveland or Kampfar. All of those are pretty well known in the metal scene.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 17, 2009)

Trias said:


> Time spent arguing about sub-genres......



Oh god, i dont even wanna think about it XD


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2009)

Wait...I've heard of Bathory, of course...and Enslaved, now that I think of it...

But none of the others, yeah. If those are well-known, then well idk. Between sputnikmusic and metal_mp3 on LJ I've heard of a reasonable amount. Considering I've never heard of most of those, I'd regard them as obscure.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2009)

Time is priceless?

lolwut?


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 17, 2009)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Trias (Apr 17, 2009)

No, it's obviously what I was referencing to, but I thought "Time is priceless... sucks." and I couldn't find anything better, so I just used.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, Trias, I was pointing out that your version was better than Yu's


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 17, 2009)

I must say that Vicious Hairy Mary is proving to be extremely fruitful and I am willing to perform fleshy acts for Dr. Kevorkian.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2009)

What, dare I ask, does fleshy include?

And yes, they are fantastic; I want more.


----------



## saruichi (Apr 18, 2009)

Witch King said:


> Hey guys! ho is fan of AFTER FOREVER?!
> 
> My favorite song is Dreamflight!? freaking awesome Nightfly!




They broke up. I hope Floor - the singer - makes  a solo album. If that's the After Forever you're talkin about (the Nightwishy one).


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 18, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What, dare I ask, does fleshy include?
> 
> And yes, they are fantastic; I want more.



Like i said, i have 3 of their albums

You have yet to ask nicely


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 18, 2009)

Please good sir.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2009)

I humbly request your assistance in this matter, Oh Dave the Mod.


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 18, 2009)

> What, dare I ask, does fleshy include?



Why, acts of the flesh of course

Such as marinating the flesh then grilling the flesh. Or putting the flesh in your bum.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 18, 2009)

Artwork has been released for Suffocation's new album 'Blood Oath'


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 19, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Please good sir.





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I humbly request your assistance in this matter, Oh Dave the Mod.



They'll be in my mediafire share in a bit. Just go to one of my pimps to get to the it


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> Artwork has been released for Suffocation's new album 'Blood Oath'



The artwork is boring as hell


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok, time to get this sorted i guess:

Main
Traditional Heavy Metal (including NWOBH) - Early Metal

Subgenres
Avant-garde metal - Black metal - Death metal - Doom metal - Glam metal - Gothic metal - Groove metal - Power metal - Progressive metal - Speed metal - Stoner metal - Symphonic metal - Thrash metal - Viking metal

Fusion genres
Alternative metal - Christian metal - Crust punk - Drone metal - Folk metal - Funk metal - Grindcore - Grunge - Industrial metal - Metalcore - Neo-classical metal - Nu metal - Post-metal - Rap metal - Sludge metal

Tell me which genre's you THINK should not be included and we'll open up discussion. This is not a discussion about what bands should be included, that comes later, firstly we need to clarify the genre's we are going to include or omit.

Please bring a good argument to the table that includes why it is NOT a metal sub-genre or style. This is not to do with personal taste (i for one dont like glam metal), but for styles that are legitimately not related to metal what so ever.

We already have a brief discussion about viking metal and Audrey did well in defending why it should stay (so for the meantime it stays)

So yeah, let's go!

If need be, it may be best to open up a new thread?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2009)

Alt-metal, christ-metal and grunge shouldn't be included, since most alt-metal is commercialized metal, christ-metal is just alt-metal for christians and grunge...grunge is pretty irrelevant when discussing metal imo.

Or to flesh it out: alt-metal is just the slow version of normal metal that concentrates on hooks more and generally has less virtuosity. Doesn't deserve to be included, imo. There's nothing particularly unique that it brings to the table or that most noobs won't already have heard millions of times.

Nothing to flesh out on christ-metal, grunge...bah. >.>

...before anyone mentions Tool, I count Tool as prog


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 19, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Alt-metal



Disagree, HARD

Faith No More, key Primus material, Deftones, key Type O Negative material, Alice in Chains, Snot and some Rage Against The Machine all fall under alternative metal and they ALL brought something new to the table

Christian metal i think can be omitted, generally because it's just lyrical content that sets it apart

I do agree on the grunge aspect. WHere as it did take in some parts of heavy metal, it's also an ecletic mix of indi and punk too, so it's so far diluted...


----------



## Trias (Apr 19, 2009)

Now, now, putting my personal tastes aside, I don't think Drone or Symphonic Metal are big enough to be listed as main sub genres, when stuff like Industrial and Nu (both of which I don't like either) and Neo-Classical Metal have MUCH wider scenes.

 Plus, this "Symphonic Metal" does not have enough distinguishing factors to be called as a new genre like their fans like to do, Within Temptation is barely any different than other gothic metal bands, After Forever does not even sound like much metal, Nightwish is Power Metal meets Gothic Vocals, and Epica is just a good mix of this kind of genres, again. You can distinguish a Death Metal band, a Grindcore band, and a Black Metal band, even though these genres considerably influenced each other. But then put Theatre of Tragedy to the left side, then put Epica, then Within Temptation, then Nightwish, and then Rhapsody (now this is not the best example but I can think only this at the moment). What did we get? Yeah, it's just like a scale from Goth Metal to Power Metal. Those bands will hardly seem any different. 

 Also... come on, how can we not include Jazz Fusion to Fusion list? If we are to include "Funk Metal" we should also include Jazz Metal, bands like Atheist, Cynic, Aghora, etc simply won't fit to any other genre.

 Also I'd say some of the sub genres REALLY need to be given more time than others, namely Prog, Trash, Death, Power, and Black. Then again, I say this only because I honestly think these have much wider scenes than, say, Viking or Stoner metal.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 19, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> The artwork is boring as hell



I thought it was pretty awesome actually


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> I thought it was pretty awesome actually



But it's utterly uninspired.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 19, 2009)

You don't need inspiration when you have Bruce Willis fronting your band


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> You don't need inspiration when you have Bruce Willis fronting your band



...wat. **


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 19, 2009)

o hai


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmmm....

You may have a point there


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, so the new Agoraphobic Nosebleed is out, I'm dling it now. Anyone heard it? Thoughts?

My attention was brought to their new band pic:



Womenz? In MY Agoraphobic Nosebleed?


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm at halfway, and I can safely say that this is fucking awesome. Kat sounds awesome, the sound is really thrashy, and theres even a drum solo in _Question Of Integrity_.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 20, 2009)

the band photo has me worried that it;s not the Agoraphobic Nosebleed i know and love... but i shall save proper judgement until i grab the leak


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2009)

You see the only hot woman in grind and it gets you worried. Shouldn't it get you excited or something? >_> As long as she's not on vocals...


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2009)

She's one of the three vocalists. And imo she sounds awesome.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> You see the only hot woman in grind and it gets you worried. Shouldn't it get you excited or something? >_> As long as she's not on vocals...



Grindcore is a man's genre  gtfo bitch

But in all seriousness, its got fuck all to do with her there, but more to do with the fact the Scott Hull + Guest Vocalist + Mr Drum Machine seems to have faded D:

If Agoraphobic Nosebleed are just becoming "another" grindcore band, i'll be moody all month. But again, i have yet to hear the album, so i could be way off.

Also, three pronged vocals? Could swing either way, the only band that pulled it off well was Carcass


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2009)

The most prominent vocals are from Jay Randall and Katherine Katz, unless I'm mistaking some of the other guys vocals for Jay's. More often than not the vocalists have a song or most of a song to themselves, rather than constantly trading off. So it works better than I know you're thinking.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh alright.

Though I never liked Arch Enemy because I couldn't stand the sound of the vocalist, maybe this'll be better.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2009)

Angela does not equal all female vocalists.


----------



## Trias (Apr 20, 2009)

Angela's voice is good, it's just that Arch Enemy is no better than a third-rate populist pile of shit, after Johann Liiva departed.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 20, 2009)

Angela Gossow can't even properly perform her vocals live anymore.


----------



## Trias (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't say watched any live Archen performances lately, they're gonna get their asses here in summer in UniRock fest here, I may bother to see them if I feel like it. I'd like to hear one of those performances you're talking about Audrie.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 20, 2009)

female fronted grindcore is weird for me. the female vocalist in hatred surge is excellent, and the vocalists of sick fix and punch are fucking insane. imma have to check out the new anb album.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 20, 2009)

Now that I think of it, female vocalists in grindcore aren't THAT uncommon. Theres also the chick from Fuck The Facts and also the all female Flagitious Idiosyncrasy In The Dilapidation.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 21, 2009)

Trias said:


> Can't say watched any live Archen performances lately, they're gonna get their asses here in summer in UniRock fest here, I may bother to see them if I feel like it. I'd like to hear one of those performances you're talking about Audrie.



Go to YouTube and look for stuff from within the last year. She developed throat problems because of her vocal style, and has been pretty terrible live since then. Not that I thought she was exemplary or care about Arch Enemy, but I have a lot of friends who do.


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 21, 2009)

Whenever I try to talk about Dio to my friends they assume I'm talking about deodorant


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 21, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> Whenever I try to talk about Dio to my friends they assume I'm talking about deodorant



GOT BO? GET DEO


----------



## saruichi (Apr 21, 2009)

On Angela Gossow - I think it's cool to see a woman doing deathgrowls.... however.... HOWEVER... the pitch of her growling falls into the range of pitches what aggravates my noise sensitivity so I can't listen to it. (I know... I know, noise sensitivities are so not metal... have had the problem since I was a kid. I can count on one hand... wait... yeah one hand the number of "Growlers" who don't aggravate it. It's total fail.)

Dio? Like Rainbow in the Dark and Holy Diver? Those are like the only two Dio songs I know.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 22, 2009)

i dont have a problem with female growls, my only concern is for their vocal chords. It's not sexist to say that a woman's chords, by and large, are not built like a mans to be able to rumble and dip properly. They can have all the diaphram power in the world, but unless they can contract their chords properly, it'll come out a mess. Since a guys voice breaks, our vocals drop down a few octaves naturally, so we dont put as much strain on our own voices. Without that, women can seriously fuck their voices up. Angela of Archen is already getting to that point.

Saying that, even male growls have fucked up many a singer.


----------



## Hadouken87 (Apr 22, 2009)

saruichi said:


> On Angela Gossow - I think it's cool to see a woman doing deathgrowls.... however.... HOWEVER... the pitch of her growling falls into the range of pitches what aggravates my noise sensitivity so I can't listen to it. (I know... I know, noise sensitivities are so not metal... have had the problem since I was a kid. I can count on one hand... wait... yeah one hand the number of "Growlers" who don't aggravate it. It's total fail.)
> 
> Dio? Like Rainbow in the Dark and Holy Diver? Those are like the only two Dio songs I know.



try listening to really bad screamo..

man that messes with my eardrums


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 22, 2009)

Cynic is coming to town! along with dragonforce. I won't get to go as I found out too late.


----------



## manos87 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cynic as support for Dragonforce? Lulz Where is this (musical) world heading for?


----------



## Trias (Apr 23, 2009)

That's obviously Yu trolling, dude.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 23, 2009)

No seriously, I saw contest poster. Dragonforce at the top Cynic below it.


----------



## Trias (Apr 23, 2009)

pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## manos87 (Apr 23, 2009)

I assumed it was trolling at the start, but I checked it out


----------



## Trias (Apr 23, 2009)

Ahahahaha. I'm officially blown away.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 23, 2009)

just listened to the new ANb

It's alright actually, different direction that's for sure. The fury and frenzy is there, but it doesn't sound like cybergrind anymore, which is a bit of a shame as it's moved from that distinct ANb sound to just a bog-standard grindcore thing. Still, as always im loving Scott Hull's bizarre guitar work. Dissapointing that they're ditching the ridiculous micro-song concept (because quite frankly, having 15 songs in a row that are less than 4 seconds is grind as fuck )

So yeah, it's good, but not as good as Altered States of America


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 24, 2009)

manos87 said:


> I assumed it was trolling at the start, but I checked it out



that poster is trolling everything


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2009)

I still don't know whether I should be disappointed or apathetic that I can't go. Dragonforce and their fans but on the other end Cynic and it's pure awesome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 24, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> just listened to the new ANb
> 
> It's alright actually, different direction that's for sure. The fury and frenzy is there, but it doesn't sound like cybergrind anymore, which is a bit of a shame as it's moved from that distinct ANb sound to just a bog-standard grindcore thing. Still, as always im loving Scott Hull's bizarre guitar work. Dissapointing that they're ditching the ridiculous micro-song concept (because quite frankly, having 15 songs in a row that are less than 4 seconds is grind as fuck )
> 
> So yeah, it's good, but not as good as Altered States of America



i like it a lot more than altered states. i like the new one because it actually has songs. and it's pretty brutal.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 24, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> i dont have a problem with female growls, my only concern is for their vocal chords. It's not sexist to say that a woman's chords, by and large, are not built like a mans to be able to rumble and dip properly. They can have all the diaphram power in the world, but unless they can contract their chords properly, it'll come out a mess. Since a guys voice breaks, our vocals drop down a few octaves naturally, so we dont put as much strain on our own voices. Without that, women can seriously fuck their voices up. Angela of Archen is already getting to that point.
> 
> Saying that, even male growls have fucked up many a singer.



It's true. I wish that more female black metal vocalists existed, because there are a few really good ones. The higher pitch of the common black metal vocal styles of rasping and screaming are much more suited for female chords than low growling. There are some abysmal female black metal vocalists, however. I wish that more of them were good, because I'd like to see more of them in the genre. It would make me happy.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 25, 2009)

I've been getting back into Crowbar, but mainly their Odd Fellows Rest album. I also have Broken Glass, Crowbar, Obedience Thru Suffering, and Time Heals Nothing. Do any of their others have a similar epic/atmospheric sound to Odd Fellows Rest, as opposed to the more crushing and intensity of say Broken Glass and Crowbar?


----------



## saruichi (Apr 25, 2009)

Hadouken87 said:


> try listening to really bad screamo..
> 
> man that messes with my eardrums




Oh mine too. Screamo is awful.


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 25, 2009)

> Oh mine too. Screamo is awful.



Alexisonfire will remove that misconception.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 25, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> Alexisonfire will remove that misconception.



Except for the fact that they aren't screamo.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 25, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> Except for the fact that they aren't screamo.



Because post-hardcore with a screamed vocals is not exactly what screamo is.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2009)

You'd have a better argument if you went with "Alexisonfire aren't that good", since they're definitely screamo.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 27, 2009)

alexisonfire is not screamo. heaven in her arms is screamo. hour of the star is screamo. frail is screamo. alexisonfire is bad post-hardcore.

fucking retards.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 27, 2009)

Cell said:


> alexisonfire is not screamo. heaven in her arms is screamo. hour of the star is screamo. frail is screamo. alexisonfire is bad post-hardcore.
> 
> fucking retards.



and screamo is a term used to describe ANY post-hardcore band with a large emphasis on screamed vocals. alexisonfire has a large emphasis on screamed vocals and is post-hardcore. So your point is null and void.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 27, 2009)

You're all stupid and I hope that you all die of the clap -- somehow.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 27, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You're all stupid and I hope that you all die of the clap -- somehow.



ARE YOU TRYING TO IMPLY THAT WE ALL HAVE AS LACKLUSTER LOVE LIVES AS YOURS!?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 27, 2009)

WHAT ELSE, GEORGE, WHAT ELSE?


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 27, 2009)

My definition of screamo is more along the lines of what bands like Orchid and I Hate Myself play, which is far more chaotic and heavy than just 'post-hardcore with screaming'.


----------



## Trias (Apr 28, 2009)

I hate myself


----------



## Sesha (Apr 28, 2009)

I hate myself

/cuts


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 28, 2009)

I just found Big Business' lastest album, Mind the Drift.

Very much enjoying it.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 29, 2009)

Big Business have a new album? D:

-zooms off to get-


----------



## Lamb (Apr 29, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> My definition of screamo is more along the lines of what bands like Orchid and I Hate Myself play, which is far more chaotic and heavy than just 'post-hardcore with screaming'.



except I Hate Myself was never that heavy or chaotic. Also, 90's bands hardly sound anything like modern bands anyways :S


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 30, 2009)

You know what I mean though. That's just how I always defined screamo, from the 90s style. And since the vast majority of post-hardcore bands that I listen to (2000s onwards) employ screamed vocals (as well as the clean singing), I just consider them the modern form of post-hardcore.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 1, 2009)

Now comes a new contest! First to give me 42 dollars wins!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 2, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Now comes a new contest! First to give me 42 dollars wins!



I would but i'm a cheap stingy bastard.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO1rYr4BXAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aldrick (May 2, 2009)

BLACK metal


----------



## Trias (May 3, 2009)

Omg, fucking incredible! >< Hahahahaha! No wonder the fucking KFC is my fucking favorite fast food.

 Apparently, poser black metal from turkey: 

 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBFfmBJXO5E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

 And naaah, before anyone (probably Yu or Doc ) asks that question just to piss me off, it's not my band. :3


----------



## Heran (May 3, 2009)

Trias said:


> Omg, fucking incredible! >< Hahahahaha! No wonder the fucking KFC is my fucking favorite fast food.
> 
> Apparently, poser black metal from turkey:
> 
> ...



I didn't laugh, I didn't cry. I didn't leak any expression. This video has just raped me of the senses.


----------



## escamoh (May 3, 2009)

do you guys know where i can get original backing tracks for guitar for some metal bands? most i find is MIDI stuff that isn't too great. good for practice but that's about it

but i found a slayer back track for raining blood that was all original stuff except without any guitar and it was kickass playing along with it.

any guitarists plz halp


----------



## destroy_musick (May 3, 2009)

most guitarists play to the track itself or to a midi (usually in the form of Guitar Pro 5). I played to a midi in Guitar Pro 5 mainly due to tempo controls and onscreen notations


----------



## saruichi (May 3, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO1rYr4BXAI[/YOUTUBE]



LMFAO I don't know what I lol'd more at... the end of the commercial, or the fact that the band was named HELLVETICA (I thought "helvetica, like the font, that's so not metal. What a lame pun.").

It made me want to eat KFC though.

And the Moribund Oblivion whatever it was was AWFUL. I could only watch about 2 seconds of it before I was ripping out my eardrums and cringing. Sorry.

Oh did I mention... I GOT MY WINTERSUN CD!!! My excitement over ordering it and then getting it has been annoying my friends now for a week and 1/2. (It's the self-titled one btw)


----------



## Lord Yu (May 3, 2009)

saruichi said:


> It made me want to eat KFC though.


And thus the mission was accomplished.


----------



## Trias (May 3, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> And thus the mission was accomplished.



 Actually, just went to my band apartment after this, and brought a KFC with myself.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 3, 2009)

Trias said:


> Omg, fucking incredible! >< Hahahahaha! No wonder the fucking KFC is my fucking favorite fast food.
> 
> Apparently, poser black metal from turkey:
> 
> ...



I don't know whether to LOL or to rage. Regardless, that was one of the worst things I have seen/heard...


----------



## αshɘs (May 10, 2009)

"I got a ticket to DT and Cynic baby!"


----------



## Trias (May 11, 2009)

I'm getting it as soon as it starts being sold.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 11, 2009)

new brutal truth is insane! deff downloading it.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 11, 2009)

Obsessed with Jesu at the moment. 'Star' is such a good song.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 13, 2009)

New Riverside leaked. \m/

Kinda nostalgic since Riverside was the first thing I pimped here I think.  I fucking love that new song they had on their myspace, it was kinda funky and different. I just started listening to the album and it sounds great so far.


----------



## Come Honor Chest (May 13, 2009)

I can't wait for the new Five Finger Death Punch album. It will be so sick.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 17, 2009)

And new Dream Theater leaked minus one song.


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2009)

I heard the 2 songs that leaked prior;

Still undecided on them, honestly.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 17, 2009)

The Count of Tuscany is actually a good song. One of DT's best actually. Even I liked it. Wither was pretty good too and while The Shattered Fortress recycles a thousand and one previous ideas (and has a part which reminds me a lot of The Last Baron by Mastodon) it's pretty neat too.

Basically for someone who lost interest in DT a long time ago, the album is a positive surprise. I wouldn't call it great based on the first listen (and the quality is lacking too) but it's definitely leagues above Systematic Chaos. Which was actually a bit above average too. 

But since no one apparently checked new Riverside, you guys seriously don't know what you are missing. I'm even thinking about pimping it so it wouldn't get ignored. It's a great fucking record.


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2009)

I already have it and listened to it lol.

I liked it, but I need to listen to it more.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 17, 2009)

yes you do.

man i just love how different and energetic it is. like the funky horn section in egoist hedonist, it's so fucking good. first it's all heavy and then that and then some ambient and shit can't get better. hybrid times gets so trippy with the keyboards, i love it. loving the opeth-esque sound in left out and hyperactive has awesome piano solo and man the whole album is just so good. there's just enough neat riffing and heavy moments and ambient bits to make it such a fucking great album with lots of variety.

probably my second favorite metal album to come out this year. its really more borderline metal but its heavy enough for any metal loves to like it.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2009)

And your favourite? Crack the Skye?


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 17, 2009)

Yeah. My favorite albums of the year so far looks something like this:

1. Archive - Controlling Crowds
2. Mastodon - Crack the Skye
3. Pure Reason Revolution - Amor Vincit Omnia
4. dredg - The Pariah, The Parrot, The Delusion
5. Animal Collective - Merriweather Post Pavilion
6. K'naan - Troubadour
7. Riverside - Anno Domini High Definition
8. ISIS - Wavering Radiant
9. Dälek - Gutter Tactics
10. IAMX - Kingdom of Welcome Addiction
11. Röyksopp - Junior
12. maudlin of the Well - Part the Second
13. The Field - Yesterday and Today
14. ... And You Will Know Us by the Trail of Dead - The Century of Self
15. OSI - Blood

So yeah, Mastodon first, then Riverside, ISIS, motW (though the new album isn't really metal) and OSI behind it. Can't be bothered to think about albums beyond that.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2009)

I keep forgetting to listen to dredg  I'll have to make that the next album I download.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 17, 2009)

dredg was another positive surprise by the way. I was seriously getting pretty tired of dredg and Catch Without Arms (their previous album) was boring the hell out of me (I like it though, loved it at first but it gets old) and the stuff I had heard from the new album sounded pretty much like CWA part 2 so I wasn't too excited for it, was expecting a decent to pretty good album. But holy fuck the whole album is really good, it's a lot more like El Cielo with similar structure and cool interludes, new ideas and just generally more interesting with new ideas compared to CWA. It's always great when an album is so coherent that it doesn't really have any weak moments.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C94WE77kY1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## destroy_musick (May 18, 2009)

omg, the new Sunn 0))) album is JAWESOME 

Fav of the year so far for myself, seriously good stuff. And this is competing with the likes of maudlin, Wolves in the Throne Room and ISIS


----------



## manos87 (May 19, 2009)

Any opinions on the new Minsk album? Their previous one was great.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 19, 2009)

Ummm

The version of _Crack the Skye_ pimped here seems to have instrumental versions of the first two tracks as the last two. Which doesn't check out, according to wiki.

Anyone notice this?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 23, 2009)

Mom won't let me wear my dirty Rampage Universal Tour shirt to Opeth. Clean clothes are not metal.


----------



## αshɘs (May 26, 2009)

I'm listening to new DT now. Not bad.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 26, 2009)

I ended up wearing a shirt that was clean but still metal.


----------



## Trias (May 28, 2009)

Tr00 metal-heads don't ask their mothers things because they kill their mothers and offer their soul to Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2009)

I've recently been introduced to Trivium
I like them, but the vocals could use some work.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2009)

Don't go any further, get out before you get sucked into the world of shitty metalcore 

Listen to Converge


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Don't go any further, get out before you get sucked into the world of shitty metalcore
> 
> Listen to Converge



It's not bad per say, reminds me a bit to much to Metallica. It's listenable

About DT new album: I'll wait for it to get released so I can listen to it in full quality. But from what I've heard I'm on the fence, but Count of Tuscany is awesome


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2009)

lol of course it reminds you of Metallica, Trivium steal half of their riffs and shit, scream over them and somehow get by.

They're mediocre, seriously.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 29, 2009)

New Sunn 0))) is pretty mindblowing.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 29, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> New Sunn 0))) is pretty mindblowing.



This man speaks the truth...

Now get your asses downloading


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2009)

What are you guys' views on vedic metal like Rudra (<- actually credited with creating the genre I think)
I can't really understand grindcore much...but a friend wants to know how technically good they are.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 30, 2009)




----------



## DragonSlayer (May 30, 2009)

ima need to check out new sunn o


----------



## destroy_musick (May 30, 2009)

master bruce yes you do


----------



## T4R0K (May 30, 2009)

Hey guys ! I need an info : when is the Metal Camp in Slovenia, if anyone knows ? My friends won a contest and are gonna go there too. It's in July, but when ? 

Fuck ! We never expected them to win...


----------



## escamoh (May 30, 2009)

has anyone here listened to And So I watch You From Afar?

insanely kickass post-metal band that everyone must check out


----------



## Catatonik (May 30, 2009)

Hey fuckers, it is an all Myth-Metal show today: Link removed


----------



## Lucaniel (May 30, 2009)

escamoh said:


> has anyone here listened to And So I watch You From Afar?
> 
> insanely kickass post-metal band that everyone must check out



Saw it posted on soundweave, but didn't download.

I might do now though


----------



## Buskuv (May 31, 2009)

Why can't Isahn's vocals be as good as they are on Arcturus's _Radical Cut_?  I really don't like his vocals, or am at least not fond of them, in any other incarnation, but his vocals on that track completely blow me the fuck away, and easily make the song.  

WHY?


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (May 31, 2009)

I personally like them, but honestly can't answer your question...

I've been disappointed time after time this year as far as live shows go. At first I was gonna see Metallica, but it cost too much and I let my bro go with his friend rather than me, then it was Prog. Nation '09 but apparently Montreal is too far away to go with a trusted friend so that was out of the picture. Luckily, I'm volunteering at Bluesfest so I will finally get to see my first live shows! Not quite metal, but I'll be seeing Stone Temple Pilots, Our Lady Peace, Styx, KISS, and Yeah Yeah Yeahs, which is all pretty sweet for a week in a row.


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Why can't Isahn's vocals be as good as they are on Arcturus's _Radical Cut_?  I really don't like his vocals, or am at least not fond of them, in any other incarnation, but his vocals on that track completely blow me the fuck away, and easily make the song.
> 
> WHY?



The only album I felt his vocals were actually good on is _Grimen_, something about avant folk-metal with spoken word and his visceral screaming worked.

Though, to be honest, I thought the absolute badness of his vocals in Peccatum added more to the album, than took away. :3


----------



## Buskuv (May 31, 2009)

Lamb said:


> The only album I felt his vocals were actually good on is _Grimen_, something about avant folk-metal with spoken word and his visceral screaming worked.
> 
> Though, to be honest, I thought the absolute badness of his vocals in Peccatum added more to the album, than took away. :3



Hmmm, I forgot about Peccatum; I rather liked him there, so I'll give him that.  But his solo work and Emperor usually rub me the wrong way, especially because I know he can be godly, as in _Radical Cut _and Peccatum.

Bollocks.


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (May 31, 2009)

James LaBrie, mon froinds. James LaBrie.

Any time you are discussing vocalists, he should come up, because personally nobody beats him. And if you dislike his style, you gotta admit his range and skill are fantastic!


----------



## Nameer (Jun 1, 2009)

Greeting Metal-Heads
I'm big Death,Brutal Death,Old school Death,Black,Depressive Black,Melodic Black,Doom/Death and Funeral Doom Metal fan
I like many many bands
a few favorite bands
- Cannibal Corpse 
- Suffocation
- Aborted
- Bloodbath
- Deicide
- Bolt Thrower
- Vader
- Grave
- Napalm Death
- Hate Eternal
- 1349
- Darkened Nocturn Slaughtercult
- Burzum
- Darkthrone
- Dark Funeral
- Watain
- Xasthur
- Leviathan

*I hate any other kind of music including EMO shitty core,Metalcore,Melodic Death,Heavy....etc


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 1, 2009)

you *hate* all kinds of other music?

Oh lordy


----------



## Nameer (Jun 1, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> you *hate* all kinds of other music?
> 
> Oh lordy



Yeah,I'm kinda sick 
what about you?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 1, 2009)

in regards to metal?

I'm a massive death, gore and grind boy round these parts. Recently I've got a hard-on for Impetigo again, along with Dead Infection, Gronibard and Necrophagia


----------



## Nameer (Jun 1, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> in regards to metal?
> 
> I'm a massive death, gore and grind boy round these parts. Recently I've got a hard-on for Impetigo again, along with Dead Infection, Gronibard and Necrophagia



Holyshit,How did I forget to mention that I like Grindcore too
I like Leng Tch'e,Nasum,Pig Destroyer,Splattered Entrails(sickgore) and Cattle Decapitation(Death/Grind)
bands that you mentioned I haven't listen to them yet


----------



## KentaLjung (Jun 1, 2009)

Nameer said:


> Greeting Metal-Heads
> I'm big Death,Brutal Death,Old school Death,Black,Depressive Black,Melodic Black,Doom/Death and Funeral Doom Metal fan
> I like many many bands
> a few favorite bands
> ...



Thats a pretty brutal list indeed, grave, napalm death, vader, bloodbath, truly some of my own faves.

Undoubtedly melodic deathmetal has declined over the years with unwanted additions such as sever overuse of clean vocals/crappy harsh vocals and synths.
But we shall not forget that the first few melodic deathmetal bands were actually quite good, such as Edge of sanity!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 1, 2009)

Nameer said:


> Greeting Metal-Heads
> I'm big Death,Brutal Death,Old school Death,Black,Depressive Black,Melodic Black,Doom/Death and Funeral Doom Metal fan
> I like many many bands
> a few favorite bands
> ...


What the hell's wrong with Metalcore?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9DqOXDl6uU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2009)

When will Drumcorps release more material?  I neeeeeeed it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2009)

_from their Myspace blog:_

" *the end of struggle*

Today we have finished studio working on our second album.
63 minutes,8 tracks, 5 guests.

And the supporters are:

Vocals
Nils Frykdahl (Sleepytime Gorilla Museum)
Taff (Rootwater)
Michael Luginbuehl (Prisma)

Instrumentalists
Marta Maślanka - cymbals
Robert Majewski - trumpet

Strenght (sic), rebellion, indian tales, sinking bells, love, chaos, agony, mad power.

We don't know the premiere date. We will tell you when we know it

New Indukti album.

FFFFFFF


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2009)

Yu, don't post PsyOpus as an example of metalcore...<.<

Aren't they some sort of ultra-brutal technical grind? (Or as I like to call it: "headache music in twenty time signatures")

Should've posted Converge >.>


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 2, 2009)

They're technically mathcore.


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (Jun 2, 2009)

I dig that stuff.

I dig a lot of stuff though


----------



## Daedus (Jun 2, 2009)

PsyOpus is a hard pill to swallow, but there is some real enjoyment somewhere in there.  Give the medicine time to kick in.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 3, 2009)

I hear new Devin Townsend leaked....

Haven't heard it yet so I dunno if it's metal or not tho.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 3, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> I hear new Devin Townsend leaked....
> 
> Haven't heard it yet so I dunno if it's metal or not tho.



It's actually been out for nearly two weeks.........


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 3, 2009)

i am not talking about ki


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 3, 2009)

the only other one i know of is Addicted, and I can't find anything in regards to a leak D:


----------



## escamoh (Jun 3, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> I hear new Devin Townsend leaked....
> 
> Haven't heard it yet so I dunno if it's metal or not tho.



is it Deconstruction?

fuck i want that one really bad.

edit: nvm Addicted is the 2nd one and Deconstruction is the 3rd. time to go looking for it now i guess


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 3, 2009)

Nah, it's Addicted. I was at work so I couldn't search for it, only heard it leaked. Though I'm not finding it either.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah i didn't find anything either. perhaps just a rumor


----------



## Lamb (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## -Deidara- (Jun 5, 2009)

Marduk - Cold Mouth Prayer.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 5, 2009)

-Deidara- said:


> Marduk - Cold Mouth Prayer.



...yes


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 5, 2009)

It's actually the song I like least on that album.. just throwing that out there......


----------



## -Deidara- (Jun 5, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> ...yes



great song, im just in a wonderful mood, sorry.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 10, 2009)

Link removed

Ohhh shit, new Therion.

I fucking want this.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 11, 2009)

By *ED!* that is a beautiful looking live set. I would love to hear that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2009)

PS:

The First Disc is as fucking awesome as it sounds. :3


----------



## DyersEve (Jun 12, 2009)

BloodbathBloodbathBloodbath

Dunno why it's taken me this long to get into them.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 12, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> PS:
> 
> The First Disc is as fucking awesome as it sounds. :3



*Looking at inbox*

*coughs*

*coughs again*

So, how is the second disc?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2009)

Second disc is fantastic, but not new.

Calculator Metal is probably my new favorite Meshuggah descriptor--possibly metal descriptor in general.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah it really is the first disc I am interested in, as when I got to see the, they had a hacked short set, and way too small a venue (due to being bumped by the fucking Dave Mathews Band, from the Commodore Ballroom, Vancouvers best venue for metal acoustics...)


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2009)

Boo!

Suffice it to say, though, that first disc is easily some of my favorite Therion in general--it's utterly fantastic, if somewhat short.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 13, 2009)

I thought Therion would make a live release from the concert in Budapest ,not Miskolc.Or is this only sound material?Because there was a news they would make a live dvd.

I discovered today Bulb/Periphery browsing through those polka death metal videos(lol) on youtube.It's awesome.I wouldn't call it death metal though.


----------



## Trias (Jun 13, 2009)

Polka-wut? I mean, seriously, what?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 13, 2009)

Just some death metal music put under an austrian polka band playing in the hills I found  skimming through youtube searching for some death metal..... should I link some?
One of the title is ultra brutal death metal band .... so I just clicked.   
lol sorry for confusing you.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 13, 2009)

Anything called "ultra brutal death metal band" is bound to be a troll =_=

Plus, aren't they wearing kilts or something on the screenshot?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2009)

iRob said:


> I thought Therion would make a live release from the concert in Budapest ,not Miskolc.Or is this only sound material?Because there was a news they would make a live dvd.



It's a live CD, not DVD.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm listening to AHC on the train and I don't give a darn whether it's trve metawlz or not. God I love AHC


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 15, 2009)

A fly died on my bed. It's going to be a very metal day.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2009)

I guess you'd better listen to "Flyrapist" - *Insect Guts*.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2009)

Coincidentally, I think it was the same day Obama killed that fly. I think he killed many flies that day with President power.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 19, 2009)

that maudlin ava is really awesome.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 20, 2009)

Stole it from Last FM.


----------



## Trias (Jun 20, 2009)

I started thinking something's probably wrong with me for not particularly liking music MotW does; but I did not like Kayo Dot much either anyway.

 Apparently, who had pimped the Abondoned Toys? Was it from MYD series? I remembered again how awesome it was a few days ago.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 23, 2009)

New Darkest Hour is fantastic.  The Eternal Return is a darker, shorter Deliver Us.  It may also have been pimped.  Who knows?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2009)

Is that dude in your set from Silent Hill?


----------



## Daedus (Jun 23, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Is that dude in your set from Silent Hill?



Walter Sullivan from Silent Hill 4: The Room.  Generally branded as the black sheep of the series by fans.  

Clearly, I disagree.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 24, 2009)

sup people.

i havent been in here in a while...

Anybody heard of 'The Amenta'?

fucking balls brutal band from australia. ive been completely stumped finding a dl of their album occassus.

anyone able to help??

people may not remember me, but ive left my old band, trying to start a new one. got about enough drum material for gigging...

*oh hey yu & moh


----------



## Daedus (Jun 24, 2009)

Dr.Majestic said:


> Anybody heard of 'The Amenta'?
> 
> fucking balls brutal band from australia. ive been completely stumped finding a dl of their album occassus.
> 
> anyone able to help??



Album link will be in your inbox shortly.


----------



## manos87 (Jun 28, 2009)

Loving the new Amorphis.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jun 28, 2009)

I came back from metaltown in gothenburg today, Hangover...bangover, I'm exhausted...

Napalm death, Dir en grey, Meshuggah, Mucc, Dragonforce , Opeth, Sterbhaus, Volbeat, Municipal waste, Kongh 

Just plain awesomeness.


----------



## Trias (Jun 28, 2009)

Dir En Grey in Gothenburg? O_O Wow.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jun 28, 2009)

Trias said:


> Dir En Grey in Gothenburg? O_O Wow.



Yeah man, they've been in stockholm aswell, so have mucc and Gir?gamesh...swedish fans are mad for the japanese stuff.

Wich isnt weird really since the bands are great, but yeah its impressive how much they've expanded outside japan. Dir en grey blew me away, they were freaking insane.

But personally, I dunno whats up with most of the fans, they all look like badly drawn animecharacters merged together with a picasso painting, but I guess that visual Kei for me, I was one of the few with old crappy jeans and a ?berpatched jeansvest, headbanging and moshing in a regular metalmanner.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 30, 2009)

came back from graspop metal meeting

Fucking awesome. my neck hurts, my head hurts and I am fucking tired, its a miracle that I didn't fall asleep behind my steering wheel :ho


----------



## KentaLjung (Jun 30, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> came back from graspop metal meeting
> 
> Fucking awesome. my neck hurts, my head hurts and I am fucking tired, its a miracle that I didn't fall asleep behind my steering wheel :ho



I hear you man, my neckache has almost left me though , how was it then, namedrop the hightlights dude!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 30, 2009)

Eh you went too? wouldn't be suprised every fucking nationality seemed to be there


----------



## KentaLjung (Jul 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Eh you went too? wouldn't be suprised every fucking nationality seemed to be there



haha nah I was at metaltown in sweden, I've never been at graspop (yet), but I always hear its great stuff, and they usually have crazy lineups


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 2, 2009)

Cynic and DT were nice yesterday


----------



## escamoh (Jul 2, 2009)

how was cynic? do they play stuff off of focus or is it mostly TiA. can't say i dug that album too much

i would kill to see them though


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 3, 2009)

This was their set list if I remember the order correctly:

Nunc Fluens
The Space for This
Evolutionary Sleeper
King of Those Who Know
Textures
The Unknown Guest
Integral Birth 

So as I you see it was mostly TiA. It was good ,but some more from Focus would have been better.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 4, 2009)

aaah textures is one of my favorites of the album though


----------



## Migooki (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm a little picky when it comes to Metal, seeing as I used to hate it. But there are some bands I'd listen to. Metallica, Disturbed, All That Remains, Killswitch Engage, Maiden, S.O.A.D, Godsmack.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 4, 2009)

I think I've gone too soft. Tell me metalheads. What Death Metal acts do I need?


----------



## Trias (Jul 4, 2009)

Lol there was Cynic yesterday and I simply was not able to go because I did not have bucks. But I get to have something much nicer soon, so it does not matter much.

 In any case, Yu, which ones did you know in the first place? If you kindly tell me a few things, I may get stuff. Or otherwise, I'll have to tell you to grab Dark Tranquillity's latest album or somethign.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 4, 2009)

you might dig Vortech - Posthumanism


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 4, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I think I've gone too soft. Tell me metalheads. What Death Metal acts do I need?



*Edge of Sanity
Possessed
Hypocrisy
Bloodbath
Nile
Mithras
*


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 5, 2009)

Already got some Bloodbath, Nile, Possessed, and Mithras.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 5, 2009)

Tune into Radio show for some metal (minimal Death metal tonight though).


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 5, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I think I've gone too soft. Tell me metalheads. What Death Metal acts do I need?



Suffocation
Obituary
Zyklon
Cryptopsy
Cannabis Corpse
The Berzerker
Anaal Nathrakh (black metal/grindcore, but whatevs)


Although I would presume you had a lot of these already.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 5, 2009)

Have several albums by Suffocation. Been meaning to check out Cannabis Corpse.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 5, 2009)

get yourself some:

Fleshless
Corpsing
Descecration
Benediction
early Cryptopsy
Vital Remains
Jungle Rot
Exhumed
Blue Holocaust
Dismember
Decapitation
Immolation
Deranged
Bile
Cancer (particular Hung, Drawn & Quartered)
Bolt Thrower

get some of that in ya


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 5, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> get yourself some:
> 
> *Fleshless*
> Corpsing
> ...



I whole heartedly back these recs. The others I'm not familiar with, except if Decapitation is a typo for Decapitated, then them too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2009)

Pfff I still got a shitload of new albums to download -_-


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it bad that I giggled a little when I saw Behemoth's new album was called Evangelion?


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jul 7, 2009)

Seriously guys, I have had one kick ass day. I started with _Orchid_ and have progressed in chronological order henceforth. I am now finishing up _Ghost Reveries_ (a highlight of the marathon for me) and as you have probably already guessed I am moving on to _Watershed_ after this.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2009)

Could someone pass me _Ghost Reveries_?


----------



## DyersEve (Jul 7, 2009)

Watershed is win. Definitely my favorite album of theirs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Is it bad that I giggled a little when I saw Behemoth's new album was called Evangelion?



I giggled when I read that, so I hope not.

it's funny 'cause it's connecting Behemoth with an anime. Can't picture it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2009)

The album cover should have had Rei on it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2009)

If only, Yu, if only. 

Copyright issues would come up, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2009)

This is what Photoshop is for.

*insert shopped pic*


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jul 7, 2009)

Ill pass you Ghost Reveries Yu... damn that album is good! Reveries/Harlequin Forest be my favorite song.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2009)

Lucaniel got me.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 7, 2009)

Opeth is one of those rare bands that have yet to put out an album that I don't care for.

That said, _Still Life_ is my fav.

According to the news, Dark Tranquillity record in the fall.  We should get the new album early '10.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 7, 2009)

I personally don't care for _Orchid_ much, to be honest. Favourite would be _Blackwater Park_.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 8, 2009)

blackwater park is also my favorite

yu or anyone who has listened, how is the new behemoth?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 8, 2009)

I haven't listened to the New Behemoth I only know the name of the album.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 8, 2009)

escamoh said:


> blackwater park is also my favorite
> 
> yu or anyone who has listened, how is the new behemoth?



Not my usual bag, but immensely enjoyable nonetheless.

Very Dark, Very Brutal.
Blackened Death is apparently some serious business.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srs bsnss


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 8, 2009)

SVART UNT KVLT!

SERIVS BVSINESS!

I'm so redundant.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok,Behemoth just came down.I'm starting.

srs bsnss /going with the trend


----------



## KentaLjung (Jul 9, 2009)

Did someone say *BEHEMOTH?!*


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 9, 2009)

They shur do take themselves srsly.

Lol @ the medieval leather armour.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 10, 2009)

Knights in Satan's Army.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol just had a discussion with some guy on how metal is no music but just screaming and crappy instruments

He find jumpand tectronic true music

I almost bitchslapped him :ho


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 10, 2009)

You should have headbutted him and thrown the horns in the air. That's the metal way of settling an argument.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jul 10, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> You should have headbutted him and thrown the horns in the air. That's the metal way of settling an argument.



Well, if he was Trve cvlt black metal RAHH he would have ritually sodomized  and impaled him, then monstergrowl him in the face and sodomize him again.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 14, 2009)

My favorite Opeth album is now Ghost Reveries.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2009)

Opeth is all about the gangstas.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 14, 2009)

All about the booty and the bills.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 14, 2009)

Saturday will be an auspicious day indeed.



The line-up is so goddamn sweet.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 15, 2009)

Yu, you know the Porcupine Tree Ain't Nothin' ta Fuck With cover is superior.

And, Still Life still beats out anything thus far.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 15, 2009)

Metallica S&M Live - Best album ever.


----------



## DyersEve (Jul 16, 2009)

Haylee said:


> Metallica S&M Live - Best album ever.



The orchestra complements certain songs well, I think. For the most part though, I'm not a fan of the album.


----------



## Aldrick (Jul 17, 2009)

I just downloaded Blood Mountain and Crack the Skye. I wonder if they're going to do an album based on the fifth Chinese element.

Hint: it's metal.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 17, 2009)

DyersEve said:


> The orchestra complements certain songs well, I think. For the most part though, I'm not a fan of the album.



I'm not a general fan of Metallica but that album blows my mind every time I play it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 20, 2009)

So I just realized I've been sleeping on Boris. I just heard Smile and Akuma no Uta where should I look next.


----------



## manos87 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, this is the album for you.


----------



## Trias (Jul 20, 2009)

Mmm... Hi, metal thread. Long time. Kinda. A bit.

 You know. I just... got a bit high without any kind of substance including but not limited to, alcohol, weed, LSD, vagina smell, or Planescape: Torment game. Last one is stronger than all.

 In any case, seriously, I was... watching this video about Chuck. I had downloaded it the last December, it's a video with some pictures from his life, from childhood to the times when he toured and made his music, and even later. I found it again while going through my browsers. Decided to watch again. I'll be back to this later.

 And a few days ago, I heard some friends talking about Pluvius Aestivus, a song from Pain of Salvation's Be album. Apparently, I could not remember how it sounded, so I had in my mind to listen to it again. 

 Several minutes ago, I decided to watch that Chuck video, and did so. There was a very... touching music, so I decided to find out what it was, later on. And then I remembered about listening to Pluvius Aestivus.

 It started. I thought, "nice" and then... There was a maddening reality of familarity. It's not the kind of familarity you feel when you listen to a song you listened but then forgot about. It was much more... vivid, almost unreal, yet still, as real as a Michael Phelps holding all those golden medals. 

 Then it struck to me, yeah. The song that played in the video about Chuck, that I wanted to find out about... was the same song with Pluvius Aestivus.

 My mastery of english language is not so good, so words fail to describe what kind of feeling it was. Surreal, is all I can say.

 Rest in peace, Chuck.


----------



## Harashin (Jul 20, 2009)

Slayer, Pantera, Metallica, Black Label Society, Megadeth, Slipknot, Ozzy and Sepultura!  oh and Maximum The Hormone (lil bit of J-metal...haha)


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 21, 2009)

how glorious that Trias' lamentation about the late great Mr Schuldiner was broken by that post XD

In other news:

IM going to see Anal Cunt. Finally. Oh god yes. Blurcore night is going to rape my soul


----------



## Daedus (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh god, Darkest Hour had a sick live show.

Blackguard, Ensiferum and Dying Fetus had sweet sets as well.

Winds of Plague can go screw; their L.A. gangster aesthetic just pisses me right off.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2009)

Winds of Plague _are_ pretty retarded, especially in some of their videos.


----------



## Trias (Jul 22, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> how glorious that Trias' lamentation about the late great Mr Schuldiner was broken by that post XD
> 
> In other news:
> 
> IM going to see Anal Cunt. Finally. Oh god yes. Blurcore night is going to rape my soul



 Now that's another deal, but why is that guy banned? I don't think it is related, but with metal thread, you can never be sure 



Lucaniel said:


> Winds of Plague _are_ pretty retarded, especially in some of their videos.



 Well, Metal is not a genre full of awesome videos, in the first place. But then again, which genre is...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2009)

....


----------



## Daedus (Jul 22, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> ....


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2009)

> So why is it that no one was complaining about Winds of Ghetto?



Well, does it even need to be said?


----------



## Daedus (Jul 22, 2009)

That might be it.  I wasn't aware of them until I did my usual pre-concert research the night before the show.


----------



## Trias (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually, I think you guys need a better sense of humour, because it's painfully obvious that it's just a parody of gangsta-rap videos. Or can it actually be true? Seriously?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 22, 2009)

Anything less than super serious = not metal 

Its better than most metal videos.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 22, 2009)

Trias said:


> Actually, I think you guys need a better sense of humour, because it's painfully obvious that it's just a parody of gangsta-rap videos. Or can it actually be true? Seriously?



This. It's entirely taking the piss. 

Anyways, saw this:

[YOUTUBE]cm6lbcbuAtA[/YOUTUBE]

Barney doing his dance and Frank doing his hand thing at the same time on stage is one epic moment in extreme metal. Fucking awesome.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 23, 2009)

CalRahhh said:


> This. It's entirely taking the piss.
> 
> Anyways, saw this:
> 
> ...



I was there, that was Tilburg's Neurotic Deathfest in Holland, 2008. I wrote a review for it on this forum somewhere


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, I do remember reading that. It would have been amazing. Two bands I really really need to see live.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2009)

> Actually, I think you guys need a better sense of humour, because it's painfully obvious that it's just a parody of gangsta-rap videos. Or can it actually be true? Seriously?



That's not a parody. With a parody, some sort of self-deprecation would be more noticeable. They're just being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Daedus (Jul 23, 2009)

CalRahhh said:


> This. It's entirely taking the piss.



Do you have some evidence to back that claim up?  Not attacking your statement or anything, but I really need some closure on this one.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jul 23, 2009)

CalRahhh said:


> This. It's entirely taking the piss.
> 
> Anyways, saw this:
> 
> ...



Couldnt say it better myself, a truly epic moment not to mention the song, wich is quite awesome aswell!


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 24, 2009)

OH HO!!!

New Vomit The Soul album out next week...JOY!


----------



## KentaLjung (Jul 26, 2009)

Amon Amarth, Evile 
Behemoth, Scar symmetry, devil driver, arsis
Mucc

This awaits me in autumn/winter, yay or nay?


----------



## Daedus (Jul 27, 2009)

KentaLjung said:


> *Amon Amarth*, Evile
> Behemoth, *Scar symmetry*, devil driver, *arsis*
> Mucc
> 
> This awaits me in autumn/winter, yay or nay?



I'd say it's about half "*Oh fuck yes.*" and half meh, but that's just my humble opinion.

I'd go just to see AA, but to have both Scar Symmetry and Arsis on there as well is some seriously sweet icing.


----------



## DyersEve (Jul 27, 2009)

Behemoth have some solid tracks, but for the life of me I haven't been able to get into them fully. Dunno.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 27, 2009)

Behemoth are REALLY dissapointing live, really bad


----------



## KentaLjung (Jul 28, 2009)

^ I've seen em about 3-4 times and I beg to differ, I think they are great actually, but it varies from time to time, as with many other bands.
But Inferno is always great...what an excellent drummer.



> I'd it's about half "Oh fuck yes." and half meh, but that's just my humble opinion.
> 
> I'd go just to see AA, but to have both Scar Symmetry and Arsis on there as well is some seriously sweet icing.



Yeah man AA always delivers, but I fear the worst for scar symmetry with the new singers, I know robban from facebreaker and other bands, he's good, but the clean vox one, ugh :\

I havent got into arsis yet, but I will as soon as I have time!


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2009)

I was only once on a Behemoth concert.It was actually good,but Kataklysm before them were just more awesome. It would have been better in reversed order for Behemoth.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## KentaLjung (Aug 3, 2009)

^The vid was awesome, had a hard time to enjoy the music though, its drone right?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 4, 2009)

yup

Khanate are a side project of Sunn 0)))'s Stephen O'Malley, but they are in many ways so much darker and misanthropic than Sunn will ever be. In my opinion, that video wouldn't be half as awesome without the music


----------



## KentaLjung (Aug 4, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> yup
> 
> Khanate are a side project of Sunn 0)))'s Stephen O'Malley, but they are in many ways so much darker and misanthropic than Sunn will ever be. In my opinion, that video wouldn't be half as awesome without the music



Sunn 0))) huh? people have been recommending me those guys for ages, I've just been lazy on the buy/dowloading lately, I can certainly enjoy doom and such to a certain degree.

Its good to see an extreme band unleash out some serious video material though. Seriously, how often isnt it just an old house/forest with a band rocking out in various shaky angles? Immortals videos are an exception though


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2009)

I have found something that labels itself "Chambercore", and I am finding it delicious.

Expect it soon.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 9, 2009)

Brutal Legend Soundtrack


> 3 Inches of Blood - Deadly Sinners
> 3 Inches of Blood - Destroy The Orcs
> Accept - Fast As A Shark
> Angel Witch - Angel Witch
> ...


I jizzed in my pants. Needs Death though.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 9, 2009)

Picked up Insomnium's newest effort.

Really not sure how I feel about the new juxtaposition of clean and growled vox.

Their music hasn't really changed much.


----------



## evilTIMMY (Aug 10, 2009)

*Im so pissed off......*

well anyways tonight im going to have to miss one of the best metal gods. Judas Priest! im really considering just grabing my friend and just putting the tickets on my credit card. but ya and i knew about it so far ahead and just forgot. so ya................FUCK!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## evilTIMMY (Aug 10, 2009)

ya dude that pretty much how i feel, i wanna smash stuff or walk into a maternity ward and start punching babies. lol


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2009)

No one gives a flying fuck.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 10, 2009)

Punch yourself first for being an idiot.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 13, 2009)

Great soundtrack choices up there but In Flames remind me of their odd english song naming.


----------



## Aldrick (Aug 13, 2009)

So, I began listening to Primordial. And yeah.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Aug 18, 2009)

How is Behemoth’s new album?  I recall Nergal saying that he will go down in history with it. Though I doubt it. lol


----------



## Sesha (Aug 18, 2009)

The Brutal Legend soundtrack sounds awesome. Could be better, though its still good.

Mirrorthrone being in there as well is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 18, 2009)

Toad Hermit said:


> How is Behemoth?s new album?  I recall Nergal saying that he will go down in history with it. Though I doubt it. lol



It's alright. Nothing really special to be honest.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Aug 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSQwFjeQW-U[/YOUTUBE]
Cryptopsy's new lead guitarist, Youri. 
He's saying they will tour europe next summer and play their old songs from Blasphemy Made Flesh and None So Vile


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Aug 19, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Brutal Legend Soundtrack
> 
> I jizzed in my pants. Needs Death though.



EXPLAIN WHY WHITESNAKE IS NOT BOLDED!!


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 19, 2009)

Because it was expected.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Aug 19, 2009)

ahh I see, you solved the age old "who in their right mind wouldnt bold whitesnake" debate. The answer; Yu.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 19, 2009)

American Head Charge broke up


----------



## Kabomacho (Aug 25, 2009)

So I'm a big Bullet For My Valentine fan. What are some groups/artists that are like them?


----------



## Altron (Aug 25, 2009)

Kabomacho said:


> So I'm a big Bullet For My Valentine fan. What are some groups/artists that are like them?



these will probably sound, different however they are all good.

HammerFall
Impaled Nazarene
Rotting Christ
Black Messiah
Judas Priest
Iron Maiden
Bathory
Manowar
Wolfchant
Turisas
Wintersun


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 26, 2009)

Kabomacho said:


> So I'm a big Bullet For My Valentine fan. What are some groups/artists that are like them?



If you are actually looking for bands similar to BFMV, don't listen to the recs above, they sound nothing like them. 

You'll probably be able to get into (in brackets are the album I recommend checking out first):

*Trivium *(get _Ascendancy_)
*As I Lay Dying* (get _An Ocean Between Us_)
*August Burns Red* (get _Messengers_)
*God Forbid* (get _IV: Consitution Of Treason_)
*Caliban* (get _The Undying Darkness_)
*I Killed The Prom Queen* (get _Music For The Recently Deceased_)
*Atreyu* (get _The Curse_)


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Aug 26, 2009)

Altron said:


> these will probably sound, different however they are all good.
> 
> HammerFall
> Impaled Nazarene
> ...



I wouldn't have grouped Iron Maiden or Judas Priest with any of those other bands...


----------



## Daedus (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't like 80's metal for the most part.  Which is odd, considering every one else I've met with my taste in extreme metal lauds those bands.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LQSoMakoIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Daedus (Aug 27, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LQSoMakoIU[/YOUTUBE]



My best friend got a huge kick out of that one.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Dark Tranquillity goes into the studio tomorrow.
15 songs on the new album.

Fuck YAASSSSS.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 27, 2009)

Interesting, Gwar's new CD, Lust in Space, debuted at #96 on the Billboard 100. Shocking to the say the least.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 28, 2009)

Kabomacho said:


> So I'm a big Bullet For My Valentine fan. What are some groups/artists that are like them?



Unearth and As I Lay dying are the two that come to mind.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2009)

New Panzerballett!

JESUS CHRIST THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Daedus (Aug 31, 2009)

I have recently formed this opinion:

Isis < Rosetta, The Ocean, Pelican



Discuss.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 31, 2009)

All great bands but ISIS is better.

imo


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 31, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> All great bands but ISIS is better.
> 
> *imo*



I see that sneaky "get-out-of-argument" card there


----------



## Daedus (Aug 31, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> All great bands but ISIS is better.
> 
> imo



Feel free to elaborate on your point.


----------



## Trias (Sep 1, 2009)

15 songs on new DT Album? Eh, what the hell, are the fucking songs going to get even shorter in length?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 1, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> New Panzerballett!
> 
> JESUS CHRIST THIS IS AWESOME


Got it the first thing when I heard it 

They never grow old do they


----------



## manos87 (Sep 1, 2009)

Daedus said:


> I have recently formed this opinion:
> 
> Isis < Rosetta, The Ocean, Pelican
> 
> ...



It seems you have recently formed a wrong opinion then!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2009)

adee said:


> Got it the first thing when I heard it
> 
> They never grow old do they



I've been listening to The Simpson's cover almost non-stop.

And no, they never do.


----------



## Trias (Sep 1, 2009)

Megadeth's new album Endgame has leaked. It's fucking crazy, this is like Megadeth with Marty Friedman again, except that even crazier.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 1, 2009)

manos87 said:


> It seems you have recently formed a wrong opinion then!



Will no one substantiate their claims?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-ub--XlDBg[/YOUTUBE]

\m/ >_< \m/


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 2, 2009)

Hatebreed covers slayers Ghosts of war, I think they did a good job

[YOUTUBE]nUKXKAz4DZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 3, 2009)

Lamb said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-ub--XlDBg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> \m/ >_< \m/



Awesome song. I love all their stuff.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 3, 2009)

Look what I found.



			
				Sputnik Music said:
			
		

> In his sixth and final studio update for MetalSucks.net, *Sigh* frontman Mirai Kawashima announced the final track listing for _Scenes From Hell_, the band's forthcoming 8th full length.
> 
> In addition to the track listing, which can be viewed below, Mirai also used the update to announce that Current 93's David Tibet is featured on the album, both on its spoken word passages and in his contributions writing text for the album's booklet. The album art, done by Eliran Kantor (who most recently worked with Testament on 2008's The Formation of Damnation) is expected to make its way online in the coming days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Disco_Juan (Sep 5, 2009)

Lamb said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-ub--XlDBg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> \m/ >_< \m/


So badass :3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TYdl7rqWHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_xhXV-5Q98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 5, 2009)

PrognosisNegative said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_xhXV-5Q98[/YOUTUBE]



Old. The whole crabcore joke has been overused and I'm pretty sure it can now be considered a dead horse of a meme. Also the fact that the band are now capitalizing on it and making merch based around the whole crabcore joke, so those who originally made fun of them have now made them more money.


----------



## Trias (Sep 5, 2009)

Holy shit DS has already pimped Porcupine Tree.

 And lol, after Megadeth leakage, this is gonna make this week even better.


----------



## Hinako (Sep 6, 2009)

Disco_Juan said:


> So badass :3
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TYdl7rqWHE[/YOUTUBE]



what band is that? they don't sound so good. the vocalist looks like he tries too hard


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 6, 2009)

Hinako said:


> what band is that? they don't sound so good. the vocalist looks like he tries too hard



You certainly wouldn't like this then


----------



## Disco_Juan (Sep 6, 2009)

Hinako said:


> what band is that? they don't sound so good. the vocalist looks like he tries too hard


It's actually a terrible live video, and some very original music.
I'd like to see you do better 



destroy_musick said:


> You certainly wouldn't like this then


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 6, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> You certainly wouldn't like this then


----------



## xXTayuyaxX (Sep 6, 2009)

Trias said:


> Megadeth's new album Endgame has leaked. It's fucking crazy, this is like Megadeth with Marty Friedman again, except that even crazier.



I just listened to the instrumental intro track...
If the whole album is like that, It's going to be the most impressive album I've seen in ages.


----------

